# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Grandfathered Dream Journals >  >  Queen Zukin's Dream Journal

## Queen Zukin

*Q Zukin's Journal of Dreams*
Hello and welcome to my dream journal!

My name is Zukin and I have had this journal for over seven years. This journal is not only a dream journal to me, but it is also a record of how my mind bends and shapes itself over time, which is reflected in my dream content and writing style. I have been a lucid dreamer since childhood, and have recently sparked interest in developing my own shared dreaming technique.

My username and dream journal is based on a video game I used to play religiously when I was in high school called _Dance Dance Revolution_. In story mode, Queen Zukin was a mischievous character who could hop into people's dreams. Going along with the theme, I give real-life people _Dance Dance Revolution_ character names, such as Akira (an exboyfriend), Izam (another exboyfriend), or Ginger (yet another exboyfriend...). There are a few exceptions, such as Joe and Kestrel - two of my real life best friends who also have had accounts on DreamViews. 

_See also - (Older) Cartography map of Zergoth_


*I have also been polyphasic (uberman). My blog of the torture of polyphasic can be found here.* 

*My other dream journal can be found here.*

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Harry Potter isn't an actual Wizard*

I was Harry Potter. But erase all the knowledge behind him and just leave the image.  My brother and I lived in poverty with nothing to eat.  We lived in the basement of a dilapidated house. He looked out the window at a middle-class neighbor’s house and we decided to use a fishing pole to grab items from her yard. We did this for fun only, as we replaced the items we reeled in.

  “Look at that vase, there’s something in it,” He whispered. I barely saw it, there was something in it but I couldn’t make out what. I casted out  the line to grab the vase and carefully reeled it in. Inside the vase were 2 pairs of shoes. They were long and plaid. The right shoe was light pink plaid and the left was dark green/blue plaid.  

  “What size are they?” My brother asked. 

   “26C,” I read from the inside of the shoe. “Exactly your size. They were made just for you.”

 This is one of the few treasures he decided to keep, and he put them on. This was our only possession. We walked out to the main hall in the building, still fingering the shoes. A group was standing on the far end of the hall, occasionally glancing at us. A man suddenly came running at us, declaring us sinners for stealing the mystical shoes.

 “We didn’t know they had mystical value!” My brother pleaded. 

“YOU! You’re a wizard!” The man pointed towards me, particularly my lightning shaped scar.  I didn’t know what to do, this was my first accusation of being a wizard and I wasn’t one! So I ran. I ran out of the building past the group of shady adults and found myself in front of a small picnic party. The girl I loved was there, sitting in a white party dress on a plastic white chair. I cried for her to help me, but she refused. An old man began talking about us, and apparently he had found out our crimes quickly. I ran forward and then down the tree littered road to the park path that surrounded the lake.  My brother became Ron Weasley, and somehow Hermione joined us. 

  We ran in the woods, scattering paper about our whereabouts because maybe if someone cared about us enough they would come to rescue us.  But the police were on our trail. A group of 3 of them ran after us. The first one hit his head on a tree branch and knocked himself out. The second 2 ran into each other and knocked themselves out. But there was one more policewoman we hadn’t expected. She came out of nowhere and snatched our cell phones. She screamed in laughter when she found out that our batteries on them had died. 

 But she had it coming. She tripped and a branch on the ground went right through her, prohibiting her to move.  Her brown hair drooped over her and her dark chocolate eyes suddenly went sorrowful.  She told us what to do to escape this mess. We had to escape them for a while.

So we made camp at the top of the mountain for a day. And when morning came, we slowly headed down the mountain. At one point, we find a trap door that leads into a school-like building. But the pathway resembled more of an Egyptian pyramid plan than anything else. Ron, Hermione, and I traveled up and down the trap doors and long winding stair cases of this building, frantically searching for an exit.

 I jumped down from a trap door on a ceiling that didn’t have a ladder with it and landed face to face with a very large man. Actually, I landed face to belly with him. Yeah, his belly was that big. He was the man that had accused my brother and I of witchcraft. He dragged me, Ron, and Hermione to what seemed like a principal’s office. 

 “These three have been accused of witchcraft!” The large man yells to another man with a stubble sitting behind a desk. 

“And what is your proof?” The man with the stubble asks curiously. 

“THAT!” The large man shouts, and points to my lightning scar.

“Just because I have a scar shaped like lighting on my head doesn’t mean I’m a damn wizard!” I said. 

“He is very right. You are going around trying to star another Salem Witch trial all because this poor boy has a scar on his head? Drop it,” Said the man with the stubble. The large man hissed and walked out the room. 

Being free men (and women), we decided to walk to a restaurant to get something to eat. At the restaurant, everyone was talking about us. They still believed we were wizards and witches. I sat down at the table with my group in the dim light of the restaurant as I heard a family next to us arguing over my magical abilities. I sat up, and walked over to them. A blonde little female toddler sat at opposite ends of the table from her parents. I sat next to her, her mother looked appalled.

“So do you really have magical abilities?” The father asked politely. 

“No sir,” I answered truthfully.

“Bullshit!” The mother responded. The mother and father once began arguing as I turned to talk to the little cute girl. 

“Always have your own opinions. Don’t believe something just because your parents say it so,” I told her softly. Obviously not soft enough because the angry mother heard me and poured her glass of tea on my head.

*Demon Bird*
My bird, which is a dove, somehow got possessed and attacked people.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*The Doppler Effect*
My family and I was staying at my grandmother's house. I was in the room with the white beds on my computer instant messaging people. The people I was instant messaging were in the same room as I, but I didn't know it. My mother comes running in with "fantastic" news. 

  "They have made contact samples that illustrate the doppler effect!" She says happily. She had a few samples for all of the family members, so I take my share and go to the bathroom to take off my contacts that I was wearing and put on the new one. But, because they were samples, you could only have the contact for the left eye. 

  I looked around at my surroundings, but everything appeared the same. My family members were oo-ing and aw-ing, but nothing had changed for me. I asked my mom what the Doppler Effect was supposed to do, and she told me that it was made so you could see excruciating detail like no other. 

  The fun was over for them and they surrounded the TV, but I had some work to do. I looked at a painting and tried real hard to see the detail, and then like a charm I saw it. I was astounded! I looked straight ahead of me down the hall and everything there had double. 

  I went back to my room and begun to instant message again. 

_ Me: I couldn't get them to work at first
Guy: Ah well, practice makes perfect_
 ::roll:: 

*Songing*
I was in my backyard, which in this dream, was apparently school. My friend
Sam had invited me to the choir room to help them sing and dance. They were all in colorful pinstripe dresses. The choir room was of course the garage. We all piled in there and begun choreography-ing, and once we had that mastered we sung. And somehow I knew the words. When we were done, we left the "choir room" (garage) and went to the commons (my porch). I sat down on a the porch and an asian guy follows me and starts quizzing me on how much I liked my experience. I told him that I wasn't coming back because I could not stand singing and dancing for long amounts of time and he frowned so I hugged him.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I couldn't remember much when I woke up since I was startled by an alarm clock then instantly confused because it read the wrong time. Grr.

*Staircase DDR*
I was at school and someone had challenged me to a DDR competition on a staircase. The left and right were normal, but the up panel was up one stair,
and the down panel was down one stair behind me. The competition later resumed in another careless teacher's room. Her room was filthy and to make way for the mats we had to push laundry aside. I won the competition but when I went to my next class I forgot to take my ps2 with me.  ::?:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Balance*
I was in the passenger seat with my sister driving (already a nightmare) and a stray runs in front of us. We hear the car in front of us giggle and know its full of teens. 
Another stray runs in front of us and my sister says, "I know that stray!"  ::shock:: 
We keep driving and a silver car swerves around a corner and she says that 
she thinks that my friend Joe was driving that car. She says to look at his license plate but he's too far away so I (conveniently) find a pair of binoculars where my feet are. I look through them to find his license plate. It says 

 C E Z Y 

and near it says "Home of the Indians" My sister responds to the new information by saying, "He's such a colorful boy."  ::shock:: 
She drives me to school and we are still following this mystery car. A different guy gets out and I think _is that my ex_? I follow him through the school, up and down staircases until I see the commons and him wearing a bright green shirt. The guy wasn't him, because the guy in the car was wearing a gray shirt. So I run down the hundreds of staircases to the bottom until my physics teacher calls me out. He is standing with a parent and their 7 year old female child. 
  "How do things fall over?" My physics teacher asks her.
  "Well...Things go up...Then things go down..." She says cutely
  "No, no. Be serious hun," her dad says. I whisper a plausible answer in her ear and she proudly yells that.
  "How old are you two?" Her dad asks cutely. 
  "Seven...Nine...Four...Eight!" She says.  ::roll:: 

*BrosBoo*
My dad had just convicted me of sneaking out late because of the weird
condition off my car, and so I decided to go hang out with mom. She is making pizza. I lose interest, and go downstairs where we have decided
to rent out some of our rooms. I went to my room and sat down. My friend Joe who was wearing a black cape jumps out and screams, "Vampire!" 

*X^4-8*
 I was in one of my last hours doing homework. I was in one of the 
last seats and had my math book open trying to finish. Alison was trying
to finish some Free Writes (?) that were homework for one of her classes
that she did do. She was getting very frusterated but she wasn't the only one. A kid named Joey was having the same problem. I just got done with
question 24, going to question 25. For the answer, I wrote down a long
polynomial which started with X^4-8. Some friends and I decided we 
should hang out at the library and find an orange book.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I couldn't remember much since I had only a low quality of sleep. I remember a few basic images:
Creepy girl in my fifth hour laughingTo get lunch at school I had to go through this narrow hall way. The lunch was different from the regular school lunch as it was actually read food.Sitting down at a lunch table with my friends

----------


## Queen Zukin

I just realized the pun in one of my school dreams.

*FOIL*
I was in math class. We were wrapping tin foil around our pencils and apparently that would give us the answer to a long equation. XD
For those who don't know: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FOIL_rule

History teacher told me to pass some papers down the rowI had a dream in which I woke up around 3am in amazement thinking what a _beautiful mysterious dream_. Too bad once I went for my dream journal I forgot it. I remember a lot of light blue.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I can't WILD traditionally. It ain't gonna happen. I can't lie on my back and I can't be that patient. So for the last few nights I have been working on my own WILDing technique, and alas...success!

*Tree Talk
*
I appeared in my kitchen. I had a plan set out already. I needed to work on manipulating objects with my mind. I walked out to the driveway and called for help. A bus appeared and 3 old women and 1 old man got out. We went into the garage and the old man started putting miniature microphones on my car so I told him to stop because that was creepy. The old man and I went out to the backyard where he turned into a tree  ::?: . I asked him how to get better at
controlling my dreams (why didn't I ask for my dream guide rather than talk to a tree?) . He told me some good advice though. which I forgot  ::|: . The DC version of my mom came out and the tree told my mom that he was actually my grandpa and dieing. My mom started crying and since I couldn't waste anytime (sorry) I left. I went out to the driveway and starting trying to move pebbles with my mind. It didn't work. I tried to get stuff to appear in front of me but to no avail.  :Sad: 

EDIT: Holy cow! I just remembered a few thoughts from that dream! I remember thinking how thirsty I was, and how badly I needed to use the bathroom! LOL 

Any suggestions?

*The Run*
I was living in a house full of my peers. It was morning and we were trying to get ready so we could get to the bus, but people kept forgetting their stuff. Especially me. 
  Paige had made a shirt out of string that looked neat, so she made me one too. It was actually a project, but when she put string on it, it morphed into a shirt. It was time to go to the bus stop, so I tried getting ready. I put on pants, and considered flip flops but I had socks on so I took them off. I looked at my toenails and they looked really dirty and disgusting so I put "sock" but realize I just put on another layer of shoe. So I take off the shoe and put on a sock. But I accidentally put a sock over the first shoe. I gave up and settled for flip-flops. I went upstairs and the clock read "6:41" (told you, most of my reality checks fail) and realized we were running 6 minutes late. We hopped in the car and got on the bus.  ::roll::

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Cookies for Dogs*

I was in the kitchen and my neighbors dog who had gotten loose was hanging out in the house. She was wearing a bright pink and green hat and just sitting down instead of chasing our dog who was outside. My mom had little pieces of cookie dough she was putting on a pan and when I asked her who she was making those for, she said for the dogs.  ::?: 

 I told her I'd rather eat them, but she seemed to not hear me and she called out the dogs names, "Charlie! Lucid Dreaming! Come here!"  ::roll::

----------


## Queen Zukin

*City Music*

I was going for a walk on my street to listen to my iPod and just relax. The street suddenly turned into more of a city like street with other people walking and small shops and businesses on the side lines. I kept walking, barely noticing the people around me until a teenage guy and his friend next to me come up and ask me if I listen to rap. I say no, and I look down to turn my iPod to "I'm only Happy when it Rains". I remember actually HEARING the music in my ears too, along with the subtle sounds of the street.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I had two relatively short insignificant dreams last night.

In my first one, I was carrying out my business when I look in a mirror. I noticed that my two front teeth are completely crooked and wonder how in the world that happened. 

In my second one, I was driving my car down one of the county highways with Joe. The car comes to pieces with all of the wheels flying off in different directions.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Nine for Dreaming*
I was was talking with my German teacher about lucid dreaming. She believed it didn't exist and refused to acknowledge it. She shook her head saying "Nein! Nein! Nein!" Why didn't I become lucid LOL?   :Bang head: 

*Ramming Black*
This kid was repeatedly ramming his black car into mine. We had parked out car in an intersection thinking it was ok in the dream. We told him to stop since we weren't in the car at the time, but he didn't stop saying that our car had no organs.  ::?: 
 We got frustrated with him so we hopped into the car to drive off. White smoke started to come out of the AC so I told my sister but she said it was coming from outside. White smoke started turning into black smoke filling up the whole car until we finally pulled over.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Vanilla Wafers*

I was at a honors presentation for the school. They told me that I could either go to I-55 or S-55 for my seats. So I went in the gymnasium and there were rows of computers and I had to find the correct one to sit at. We turned the opposite way (since the computers were irrelevant) to face the speaker. Before he could start, my friend asks if I want to ditch this place to go on a ride on her motorcycle. Of course I accept the offer and we sneak out. 

  We come to a dead end in the ally. Most of the buildings are dilapidated and the grass has grown over. On some abandoned train tracks, two police man on one motorcycle are hiding. We look around, and see a few suspicious people hanging around. In the background is a cement block pile. The top of it is covered in plastic bags. A person with a gun is investigating it, and stomping on it. We go up to the cement block pile after he leaves. We decide that we don't want to disturb whatever lives below it, so we walk carefully around it. To the far left of it we find a hole in the ground which is lit up. It is big enough for a human to jump down. To the left of that is a small chute which lead into the cave under the cement block pile. 

  We put Vanilla Wafers down the chute.  ::roll::  Some how this triggers them and all these people run from their secret cave, pick us up, and hold us hostage there. Inside the cave was very dark, with only one lamp which was green. There were other people being held hostage too. Next to me was a giant purple slimy creature. He was their leader. 

  After a few hours, we hear shouts and then gunfire. There is a man and he kills the purple slimy leader (getting purple slime on us, of course) and frees the hostages. My friend and I run through the woods trying to escape and not be seen by the criminals that were still chasing after us.

  We come back when it's safe and go into the cave. We notice that on a wooden plank (we have to climb up a ladder to get to it), our Vanilla Wafers are sitting there nice, neat and stacked up. When we come back down from the ladder, the cave turns into Sam's Club. I head for the toaster stroodles, and my knee starts hurting when I walk. Somehow I get quarters in my hands, and instead of having pictures on them for the states, they had pictures of cars on them.

When I woke up, my knee still hurt.   ::roll::

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Four Legged Driver
*
I was in my fifth hour which comprises of all girls and one guy. So some of the girls were doing each others make up. After they were done, they would look completely different than they did before. Some girl did my make up, and I looked like Marilyn Monroe, but with super curly hair. Instead of going to my 6th hour, I decided to drive home. My car didn't look like it was supposed to be. It was open and looked more like a go cart, except it had two steering wheels that were in the form of levers which you had to pull left and right, while working on the foot peddles. I was driving in the wrong lane the whole time, dodging people almost hitting me, while still looking like Marilyn Monroe. 

  I found myself at some senior party where my car broke down. A guy tried helping me, but didn't understand how I didn't have a single steering wheel. 

  I went home, but then my friend Joe and his brother needed me to drive them somewhere. Well then I needed to find where I put my shoes at again. So I looked pretty hard for them, and his brother helped. He found my shoes, and then two other of the same kind. 

  "You only need these two!" He said.

  "No I don't! I have four legs!" I replied...  ::?:

----------


## Queen Zukin

* Missing my Swiss
*
I was sitting in the dining room table, about to clean up my plate and throw the scraps in the trash. When I picked up my drinking glass, I saw through it through the window a giant piece of yellow Swiss cheese. 

  Later in the dream, I was at the library which was near the school. I had that same glass of water in my hand, and I realized that if I looked through the glass I could see a giant yellow piece of Swiss cheese instead.  ::roll::

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Tag! You're Dead.*

We were at my school, playing this game after school...In the dark. At first, the teams would hide in a storage closet, and after you heard the 

_Ready...Set...Go_

You would leap out of the closet and kill as many non-teammates as you possibly could.

  We were in the barely lit storage closet, the other team didn't know where we were. A guy from the other side of the closet came to sit near me, and I heard this fire/explosion as he sat down.

  We heard the cue, and were released. On the stairs, I slaughtered a few people and ran down the hall and did the same. I saw that a crowd was gathering in the room directly near the stairs, and went to investigate. 

  There we saw a clue, or a riddle. It told us where the remaining opponent players were hiding at. We went to slaughter them too.

  At the end as we gathered near our home-base storage closet, we saw one of the adults yelling at the kid who came to sit next to me in the waiting room. Apparently, when he sat down he killed thousands of people who had made a tiny civilization on that chair. He was sentenced to death. 

*Mall Tag*

Yes, another dream about tag. A little less violent this time though.  We were in a parking lot at night. My math teacher from 5 years ago was the indefinite tagger. No consequences if you got tagged. So we ran and hid behind cars. Once, I decided to get on a little tram which took me from one parking space to another but it didn't help much. When the tagger was preoccupied with several other students, I ran to to west of the parking lot, which morphed into a mall. I still kept running stealthily, diving under clothing racks and jumping over display cases. I ran to the very end of the mall, which was a woman's fitting room. There I stayed, until someone found me saying that the game had ended an hour ago.  ::roll:: 

*1000 Years*

Amazingly vivid dream. It would have been great if I hadn't been woken up. We lived in New York City, in a box. This was no ordinary box though, this was a very durable box.  All the sudden, there is a robot attack on New York City. The robot is sending out flames and fire, and an asteroid which kills all of the city. Surprisingly, our durable box survives. The dream zooms out and I see all of the city on fire and the asteroid which made the roads into molten lava. 

 We go through a time warp, and my group and I in the box are in the same place, but 1000 years in the future. We wake up in the morning, and see a girl in the box that wasn't there before. She had straight red hair and freckles. 

  "Who are you?" I ask.

  "I'm your daughter..." she whispers. The daughter's point of view switches to me. We slowly stick our heads up from the box now, and see overgrown shrubbery, bright green jungle trees 500 feet tall...and dinosaurs. 

  The group goes out on a mission to fight a dinosaur, which was a lot like Star Wars. They realize how afraid I am to be alone, and come back. There were things creeping about around our box. Slowly, the group sticks their heads out from the box and we see the same jungle scene behind us, but in front of us we see something completely different. There is a high-tech highway, with it going only one-way. It was like a bridge sort of, because it was above us in the air. A government car quickly goes past us, racing at unbelievable speeds. All of us duck our heads down so we are not seen. I look and see an orange speed limit sign, which read:

 535 MPH
SPEEDLIMIT
We were amazed. But dumbfounded when we saw thousands of pedestrians walking on the side walk near the highway. Their expressions were blank.

 "Well I'm glad that they are finally using the mall now," My (so to speak) mother said. The pathway was one way that led to the mall. But I quickly realized that it wasn't the case here.

 "They are not pedestrians," I replied. "They're zombies."  ::shock:: 

Woke up after that from my real mom, GRR!!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I had a few dreams that also didn't fit into any category. I can't remember their origin...Just that I had them. 

My mom got really angry at the dog and froze him in a bucket of water.  She said that he would be ok.My family and I were running away from something, when we found a toy snake. We realized that if we blew it up, it became fat.Another tooth dream in which I was brushing my teeth. I accidentally yanked too hard on the two teeth surrounding my top front teeth and they came out, gums and all.  Even though in real life I have my adult teeth, in this dream my adult teeth were stuck in the gums I had pulled out. One of the teeth was black.  You could see all of my root canals.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Fallback Plan*
My mom and dad were standing in one of those fake rooms that they might use on a movie set. My dad was standing to the left of my mom, who was leaning against a fake green wooden back down. She leaned too hard, and fell backwards. She got up, laughed and said "Oops! I fell!". She did the exact same thing around 10 more times, making up a new excuse every time.

*Fragmented Trip*
I remember bits and pieces of this dream. This dream had no plot and was extremely confusing, although the scenes I remember were vivid. 

 "I have nothing to wear!" I said to Kelly. 

 "Yes you do, I'll show you," she replied. I followed her down to my closet where she picked out fish net, a pink shirt, and a pink top. Yeah, I was a fashion diva in my full body fishnet. 

 We were later in the trip (I guess?) and we were about to take off again after a break. Sydney and my friend Sam were both very upset for no particular reason. I offered riding with them in their backseat of their Go-Cart that they were traveling in, until a girl came up and told me that in the other van we were to be watching "Goolanza". I told them that I LOVED that movie (lol?) and I would ride with them. 

 We piled in the backseat and ate our lunch while watching that movie.

 Later in the dream, we got back in the car. Marissa said that she was the birthday girl so she ought to sit in the far back corner...alone.  ::roll::

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Pinball date*

 I was sitting on my bed when I checked my pockets in my pants and found a note from several girls. On the note was written if I wanted to go out with them (I'm a girl in real life, meaning that they were lesbians/bisexuals). For some reason, I decided to go hang out at their house. I walked up some side stairs into their house and the first thing I saw was their bedroom. 3 girls were sitting on their bed all gigglely. I came and sat down on their bed, and we did each other's make-up. 

  One of the girl's dad had found a game that was like pinball. You morphed into the ball and had to race your opponent though a maze to the finish. I won. 

 Her dad wanted to practice alone, so all of us girls went home.

 --------
 I had this other dream where my mom and I were driving to this beach town where I feel as if I've been there before in a dream. We played in the water and then went to our hotel.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*The Best Part*

I had this dream that scientists were doing studies on people who eat at Burger King. The studies proved that the best part of the burger was the crumbs that people accidentally left behind on their wrappers or on the tables.  :tongue2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*DG Mission*

 Something odd happened in the dream that caused me to do a reality check. I looked down at my hands and I had 6 fingers each on both hands. I smiled knowing that I was dreaming. Everything was clear, so I didn't need to worry about that. I needed to talk to my DG again for help. I have met her accidentally (lucid) before.  At first, I called out for my Dream guide, but nothing happened. Focusing more, I believed that she would be there. An outline of a figure appeared and then filled in. It was a tall caucasian man, with slick brown hair. He looked like this guy I know in school, except an older version of him. 

  "Are you my dream guide?" I asked him.

  "No," he responded briefly, and walked down the staircase that he had appeared on. 

 "I am lucid, I am lucid. I am dreaming and remember all of this tomorrow," I chanted to myself. It's one of my methods that helps me keep lucid longer, and almost guarantees that I will remember the dream when I wake up. I tend to do this even more when I'm lucid early in the night. I don't know how I know how late it is, but somehow I just do. It's a knowingness. 

 This time, I decided to try the method where you visualize something behind a door. I thought of a door, and behind it would be my dream guide. I turned around and there was my door. It was brown, with a translucent pink window where I could see the outline of a figure behind it. I opened the door, and out stepped a young woman with dirty platinum mid-short hair. I asked her if she was my dream guide, and this time she said yes. She told me her name WHICH I FORGOT. I know it was 2 names, like a first and last name, and each name had 2 or more syllables. 

 For some reason, she didn't feel like my DG. First of all, her appearance had changed. I know that doesn't mean much in a dream, but it didn't _feel_ like her either. Although I could be wrong, I get a sense that this was a fibbing DC. 

 I did not have a conversation with her, because the dream shifted on me. It shifted to a place with bustling city lights and I lost my lucidity. Upon the shock of a new surrounding, I instantly regained my lucidity and did a reality check. Once more I had a confusing amount of fingers. It was blurry, so I asked for clarity and received it. 


*Walking Reunion*

 It was the first day of school for next year, and my friends and I were walking into the lunch room to eat. I had realized that I had gone the whole day without harassing the lower classmen, and put that on my to-do list. Apparently, a reunion of former high school students was taking place. My health teacher was sitting at a lunch table with one of them. He had brown hair and was rather handsome looking, except he resided in a wheel chair. He had no legs after his knees. My health teacher asked about it and he casually replied,

"Aw, no worries. I never really needed them anyways."  ::?: 

 He wanted to show off his prosthetic legs that he had acquired, and with help from a student stood up. He wobbled as he was new to them, and required a student to stand behind him in case he fell. He was around 7 feet tall in them, but they looked relatively normal although the black plastic contrasted sharply against his white pale skin. He fell over backwards, but the student caught him and the crowd roared out in applause. 

 After the demonstration, I decided to sit on some couches in the back of the cafeteria. A male student followed me back and sat suggestively next to me. Disturbed, I moved a few seats to the left but he only scooted over and followed me. I did this until I was at the farthest left of the couch and could move no further when I sighed in frustration a "fine". He gave a look of triumph and put his arm around me. 

Thank god I was awoken after that.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Macaroni Mayhem* 

I had a dream where I had to help carry dishes of Macaroni upstairs for my friend, Alison. There were hundreds of dishes, and soon my legs began to get tired. I told her I was going to take a break because my legs hurt, and at that second I woke up and went into a full fledged charlie horse.  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

Most of the dreams this morning were fragmented. 

A person sent me an email asking if he could borrow my typeface. I looked over and then suddenly saw a 8 GB typeface appear in front of me. I put it in my pocket and walked around with it.I would go to bed at around 12:30 and then in the morning I wondered why I wasn't tired. This happened for several "dream nights" in the dream. I think there was a voice speaking to me, but I can't remember what he said.I was upstairs in my old bedroom and I turned on the radio. It was a dance station that was playing a lot of good techno that I knew. The radio said 101..19 but then I realized that it wasn't a radio it was a CD track.  :Sad:  (My mind really knows how to DJ!!)We were at some arcade, and I remember getting tickets. I had around 375 and decided to go play Air Hockey with a peer from school. Instead of receiving tickets for winning against him, I received a condom that said, "Stay Safe".  ::?:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Chocolate Coincidence*

 I was having an extremely boring day around the house. There was literally nothing to do, and if I tried to do something I got held back from doing it. As if there was a force that told me not to get involved with anything. 

  I went on the porch and in the dream there was a swing set couch thing that was white and made for three. I sat down with it next to my dad, and tried to relax. Failing, I decided to try and read a Twilight book. I also failed at that. Smothering in boredom, I walk to the basement and think how wonderful it smells in here. It smelled like chocolate cake. I look down at the sofa and there resides a piece of chocolate cake. It has no plate or saucer, it was just randomly sitting there. At first I think, "Chocolate cake!" and get prepared to eat it...But then I think, "Wait...what is chocolate cake doing here (without a saucer)?"  ::roll:: 

Whoops, forgot to tell you the coincidence. Later that night I went to the store to pick up some food. I brought home a slice of cake with me. It took me a few minutes into eating it until I realized "OMG That's that EXACT same slice of cake from my dream!"  :Eek:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Churchill in the Window*

I was on an elementary school playground. I saw someone I recognized, and went over to say Hello to him. I knew him from online only, so we will call him BB. I talked to him, and he seemed as though he was a more intelligent DC than the others. We had a decent conversation as we sat on the wood chips from the playground. We were sitting near the school, and there was a great oak behind him. The edge of the school was to his right (I was sitting in front of him so it was to my left). 

He whispers, "Churchill..."

I reply, "Churchill? Is he in that classroom?"

He shows me a window where someone has breathed and wrote 

C h u r c h i l l

Later in the dream, I go into a different classroom and talk to my friend Christine. We look at the high school yearbook and decide who's hot (and who's not). After that, we play a game that we made up. In this game, we tell a random truth (such as, "Skunks are black and white"), press a black button which looks similar to the Easy button. If we are lieing, it lights up red. I tell a truth, and it lights up red. I wonder why it lit up...



Other dream fragments:
It was a scene like that scene on the cover of "The Little Mermaid". It was beautiful with golden Russian structures and a turquoise sky. (For some reason I wrote down "Served Waiter Picture" in my dream journal?)A girl at my school with long curly hair.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Pass Happy*

 I'm riding in the backseat of a car with my dad driving, and my mom in the passenger seat. We are on the highway and my dad is passing every single car he can - even at the most unsafe times. He passes a car at a turn, on a steep hill, and once we nearly get hit by oncoming traffic while in the middle of passing a car. 

 We come up a hill and pass another car, and by that point I am rather annoyed and call him "Pass Happy". As we come over the hill, we see a large city nearing us. From where we are at the highway, it looks like Chicago, but it was more circular and surrounded by a small gray brick wall. 

 We drive into the city, and the street becomes the inside of the mall. My mom and I get out of the car, and one of my dad's friends gets in the car and they drive off to hang out. My mom tells me to put the keys to the house under a stack of cup coasters by the side of a store inside the mall. I do so, and my mom gets distracted by a shoe sale. I think of what I should shop and I think,

"I should get some scarves, last time I dreamed of the mall I only got shoes."

 ::doh::

----------


## Queen Zukin

had a few dream fragments

This murder girl would stalk people, and when they least expected it she would stab them to death.A guy got a ticket for parking or something.My computer got a virus.

I had a dream after taking a nap today.
*
Lily Pad Library*

We had just had finals in real life. I was sitting at a desk and this guy comes in our math room, and asks us if we want to do the hard part first. We're confused and ask him what he's talking about. He tells us that we have a math test tomorrow (even though we took finals already) or we can take it now. We go on passing time, and I go to the library and start jumping from lilly pad to lilly pad until I reach the other side  ::?: . I come back to the Math Hall and some goth-ish kids have a giant brown bear skin that they are draping across themselves and its on the floor too.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Cobwebbed*

I was in the garage talking to my mom, who had just bought German corn that was actually bread. She also bought this package of SOMETHING that was named "Alu". It was supposed to be healthy. The garage turned into school. 

I was in my 5th hour, and not dressed. I didn't mind though, but I did need to get dressed. Apparently, if I collected cobwebs in the corner of the room, they would turn into my clothes. I kept collecting them, and then when the teacher came in he asked if someone was nude in the classroom and we were all like no!  :tongue2: 

*Kiss of the Ex (Part 1 & 2)*

I was in the park with my ex-boyfriend. We were hanging out and I was on the ground looking at the sky and he was sitting down just enjoying the day. He softly kisses me on the lips. We walk back to my house, and start making out unbeknownst to my parents. We hear someone coming, so he leaves.

I wasn't sure rather to call the second half of this dream a lucid dream or not. I knew I was dreaming, but not in the same dream.  I wake up in the dream (FA) and I was apparently napping on the couch. I write the "Kiss of the Ex" dream in my dream journal, and decide to go back to sleep. I put my sleep mask back on and lie down. I decide to get back up since I'm not tired, and so I take off my sleep mask but I still see blackness. At first I'm like "I've gone blind!  ::o: " and then I realize...

I must be dreaming!  Now unfortunately I don't fully realize this. I think that I am beginning to WILD in my dream. I could feel my dream hands but nothing else, so I tried spinning and thinking of a place to teleport to but with no avail.  I eventually stopped because my mom started laughing at me (apparently I was spinning standing up, not just in my 'dream mind'). I take off my sleepmask and my dad walks into the kitchen. He has a giant magnet in his hand. He hands it to my mom, and she places the magnet in the bowl of cookies/brownies. She moves the magnet a little, and a KEY sticks to the magnet.

 "Yup, you were right. It was in the cookies," She says to my dad.
 "I'm glad I didn't eat that one..."  I remark.

 :Bang head: 

*Path of Flowers*

Just remembered a new one.  I lived with a group of kids...and in this dream I was a kid. We were maybe
less than 10 years of age. We would come home from school but we had a very long route to walk. It was a few miles across a beautiful country landscape. It really looked like heaven. There were wildflowers growing everywhere, and a soft lake at the end of the hill. We were orphans though, and had no place to live. We lived in a playground. The playground equipment was unstable, but
very fun. It was like a McDonald's playset, but a lot funner. Going in a tunnel (which was made of cloth, not plastic) would tilt the whole structure to the right/left. One of the other children said she was going to pick flowers for Andy, and I left the playset to look at the sunset. It was so beautiful across the lake, and the water reflected the pink clouds and the yellow sun. The wildflowers swayed in the light wind, and I heard the laughter of children behind me.  ::dreaming::

----------


## Queen Zukin

I wasn't going to post today since I am studying for finals, but I just remembered one that I can't NOT post. 

*Mayan Quest*
 I was at my friend's house (but in my mind it was where I lived). It was storming outside so the lights would occasionally flicker on and off. Eventually, the power went completely off. 

-My sucky recall does not recall how everything went terrible-

But it did. There was a new ruler amidst and he was not a ruler that was "alive" but a ruler of the dead who was now ruling the alive, and he was pure evil. We had to help those who had been slaughtered by him and end his reign. We went to my friend's basement with a lantern. The lantern represented how much time we had left until we died from his reign too, since we had challenged him. When the lantern got dimmer, our livespan was being shortened. 

We found ourselves in a room...completely dark without our lantern. In the room were mummified corpses of those who had been killed. In their hands held clues that we had to write down. We had a sheet of paper that was 'fill-in-the-blank', and some of their clues corresponded. They seemed to be words beyond our vocabulary. We filled in as much as we could, and left the room for another.

The second room was infinitely large. It was a jungle scene, and in the middle was a Mayan pyramid. We walked until we saw our next mission. The scene was still in the jungle, but it was a very small pond (large puddle status), with objects floating in it. There was first a little starfish, plastic of course, floating in the water. Big enough so you could step on it, small enough so you could easily miss and fall. 

The next object was a small path of fire, which led to a path of water/pond muck. After that was a frozen section...And then a little plastic shape that was made to look like a droplet of water.

When we came close to the scene, something spoke around us. Near the frozen section was a giant upside down icicle. It kind of looked like this: /\

It was blue and had a two dimensional face. It was ice, but it was evil. 

"If you want to win, you must pass the test. But be careful, only one object in the course IS the test. If you believe that the wrong object is the test, then you will certainly die," He said. 

Our most dexterous member of the group decided to test the course. She was quick on her feet and had amazing gymnastic skills. She bounced across the course smoothly, and did not die. 

Chucky, who could breathe underwater, decided to see which ones were dangerous by examining them underwater. He swam around the muck path a lot, because it had a base and could not be properly examined. 

We came to the conclusion that there was no test in the course. Any object would kill you. With that, we decided to kill the icicle man, who was the representation of the new evil leader. 

Our dexterous female group member (who was also smart) decided that we should put ice pebbles on him. We needed to start from afar and work our way closer to him. We did that, but Chucky got mad at the icicle man's rude comments and started mashing the ice pebbles at the icicles face. 

All of us began to do that then. Once we had him completely covered (and theoretically smothered) we took a step back. Instead of dieing, he grew rapidly about 50-100 feet. His face changed to >=D (and I remember thinking that it looked like something that would be done on Paint), and he shot fire out of his eyes. We scattered in all direction as he tried to hit us with fire balls. 

I ran to the opposite side of the Mayan pyramid where I couldn't be hit or seen and waited for my group. They came...but someone else saw us. She was also running from the wrath of the giant fireball spewing icicle, and when she saw me her jaw completely dropped. She almost said something to her group, but I sshed her so that our location wasn't known. 

Apparently, her group also thought that they were alone in trying to solve the quest. Once all of her group was rounded up, there was maybe 15 of them compared to our lonely 5. 

We left that room to go to another. In this room were these brown devil things, many of them this time, that were on haystacks. In between the haystacks was a brown colored flesh-burning acid. The dexterous female retrieved the clue from that area, and we returned to the first room to see what else we could salvage from the corpses.

 Our lantern was running dimmer and dimmer, so we had less time to live every minute. We could barely see the room anymore, and I told the group that it would be to our best advantage to leave the basement and go upstairs so we could see in the light to finish our fill-in-the-blank. I stepped on a corpse's toe on the way out and was like "ew". 

 We went upstairs, and decided to reside in a bedroom. When we opened the door, it was a bedroom no longer! I had almost stepped in the room before turning on the light to see what was in it.

 When the light was turned on, we saw the flesh-burning acid once again. This time it served as a moat around the middle area, where there was only one little devil thing. I tried to get past the moat, but I fell in and died.  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

:boogie: 

*Flying in the Mall*

I was at the mall with my friend Joe. I was carrying something really heavy for some reason. I looked at my hands which were turning red under the weight. I noticed that I had 6 fingers...

 "Joe, would you find me crazy if I told you that I was dreaming?" I asked.

 "Nah man," he said.  ::roll:: 

 I gave him the heavy object and went to pursue my dream. We were in some small clothing department in a mall, such as Macy's. I decided to try flying around the store since I always had trouble with flying. I hovered above the ground, and flying came easily in this dream.  ::o: 

 I flew around the shop for quite some time (It was frikkin FUN!). A DC below me was getting really jealous and told her friend that she was going to try lucid dreaming or something. 

 I landed still in the store, and decided to have some fun with DCs. I went up to a saleswoman. She had black curly hair tied up in a pony tail. She was folding clothes with another assistant near her. I walked up to her and asked,

 "What's the meaning of life?" She thought about it for a second, trying to come up with a thoughtful answer.

 "Math," she replied, and smiled. (I'm not surprised that she answered this, math seems to be MY life in real life  ::roll:: )

 Her coworker smiled and agreed. I tried to come up with more questions, but nothing decent could come to mind. I decided then that I wanted to fly REALLY high in the sky. I tried to fly up past the store, but I hit my head on the ceiling.  :Oops: 

I ran out of the mall instead, and then somehow into my room. I called for my DG once, and when nothing appeared, I decided to drop it as trying again was a waste of time. 

I contemplated running through a mirror to see what was on the other side, but then I realized that I would have to look at something in the mirror to do so. In other words, my mind can conjure up some pretty scary images.

I went outside on my driveway. The plan was to fly, but I modified it to make it funner. The NEW plan was to jump EXTREMELY high on a trampoline and then rocket into space at the speed of light!  ::D: 

But I needed a trampoline. I stood on the driveway, and visualized a nice big trampoline behind me. I turned around, and nothing was there. I looked at the cloudy sky and appreciated the moment before trying again. 

 I tried again, and turned around and there WAS something there...Parts of a trampoline. What did my dream expect ME to assemble the trampoline?

 I visualized another trampoline and turned around, only to see more parts of various sizes. This was getting annoying. I examined the parts, there WAS some bouncy material. I hopped on it and bounced a little, but it wasn't trampoline status. 

 I spread the material out on my driveway but the more I moved it, it became white string. Long pieces of white string. 

"f' it," I thought. "I'm going to the neighbors,". They had a trampoline. I ran across the street and up a huge hill to their house. The dream was fading by the time I got to the trampoline...I could no longer feel the material on my hands, or experience the vivid imagery of the scene. And then rave music started playing and I woke up.  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*School Sign Ups*

 I was meeting my friend Joe at school so we could sign up to test out of FST. It was night outside, and the school that day was also offering courses for night school and summer school. I sat on a ledge and some very odd people walked through the doors. Some were goth, some pregnant, and some were samurais.  

When Joe finally came, I whispered in his ear, "There's some bizarre people here."

*The Post-Final Final Exam*

I was just finishing up the final exam in physics class, when our teacher told us that we had to do one last assignment. The assignment was based off of the exam we just took, and we had to list 20 examples of electric generators and motors. 

It was already nearing the end of the day, and I had to catch a ride on the bus. I was running out of time and still wasn't finished.

By the time I was finished, my hands hurt severely. I glanced at the clock and it read

"2:34" and then changed to "2:35" (WHY ARE CLOCKS PERFECT IN MY DREAMS?!  :Sad: ) 

I was frustrated and had to catch a ride with a friend. 

*Farming in the Depression*

I lived on a farm in the great depression. My father was someone else, and I had no mother. All of the animals were dieing, and we were experiencing a famine. 

My father called to help me with a cow giving birth. The baby was extremely deformed, and probably wasn't going to make it. I was about to go inside when a sparrow fell from the sky. It was dead, and covered in oil. A few ducks walked by...covered in oil too. 

I went back inside and got on the internet to see where I could buy more rice seeds. The seeds came pouring out of the computer and I went to the basement to find a pot. As I was passing a TV, I saw a few potted vines, and thought, "_hey...that wasn't there before..._"

----------


## Queen Zukin

I can't understand what I meant in my dream journal. I wrote it...but now it makes no sense.  ::?: 
_
"ipod glitch"
"baby "did you have it ipod again?""_

 ::?:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Fountain Project*

  I was in my English teacher's class, and she was back from maternity leave. She was coordinating a project that our school does annually around April. I had to make some donations, and so I put some money into a folder. There was like 1000 pennies. XD

I kept thinking, _why is this happening in June? It's like the last day of school! Oh yeah! It's just a dream so it doesn't matter._  ::embarrassed:: 


 A UPS man brought in a big box and took a fountain out of it. He placed it on top of the desk and turned it on. The 2 girls I used to sit next to got rained on from it. Instead of moving, they were like 'lol we're wet'.  ::roll:: 



*Fragments:*
We were running from a hurricane in AustraliaI went to the principles office, and they decided to total up all my test grades insead of counting them each individually. In my dream I had a bunch of 30&#37;s so I wound up having exactly a 100%   ::D:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Choir Solo*

I was walking with my friends down a street in a subdivision. Some how one of my ex's sees me and decides to follow us. I'm pretty annoyed by this, so I ignore him. My friend's keep walking, and I notice that some of them are smoking. There's two girls in front of me. The one of the left offers the one on the right a cigarette, and at first she refuses. After a minute of the girl pleading, she accepts. This pisses me off because I really can't stand when people are smoking near me. 

We walk through a small line of trees, and we are in the choir room. They are rehearsing for a show, and I am not in the choir so I just sit down to watch. A senior girl with brown hair stands up to do her solo. She starts singing, but backs down and says, "I'm too shy for this" and laughs. 

A dark brick background appears behind her and does one of those 50s movie things. We leave the choir room and some of my disgruntled friends complain that she shouldn't have got the solo part. 

*Fragments*
This avatar on a forum would get really mad, and turn red, then turn into a troll.There was a dead person in our dining room. We had someone come in to take it away, but instead they shot it. We heard this voice echo in the house saying "If you kill it twice, it becomes a zombie".  :Eek: I think this may have been related to the Zombie dream. I was trying to run away from something and I was on a horse, but it was a stuffed animal.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Irrelevant Essay* 

I was in my 3rd hour room, but it was a class being taught by my 5th hour teacher. We were learning something ridiculous, and then had to write a paper on it. I came in the next day with a 10 page paper and was proud of my work. I put it on the table and the guy across from me was like  :Eek: . 

I sat down, and saw the person sitting next to me diligently working on a study guide. 

"Were we supposed to do that?" I asked her

"Yes! And I didn't! But I almost have it done!" She responded. Well I hadn't even started on it. I took it out, and on it was something completely different than she had taught in class. It was about accounting and business. There was like 10 pages of the study guide I had to do before class started. The girl sitting next to me was like, 

"Can I see page 5? What did you get for number 20?" And was being really
annoying. She wrote everything down in red ink and let me copy her first page while I helped her with the ones I knew in the middle. 

I remember the first question being like

1. Money
2. Business

There was 4 answers that you had to list. When it was time to turn it in, I knew I was probably going to fail because the study guide seemed longer than the essay (which wasn't the same topic of the study guide). 

We had to organize all of our papers into a neat stack and then turn it in. My papers kept disappointing then reappearing in other places. When I was looking through my folder, I found a sheet about asymptotes, looked on the board, and that was also a required paper to turn in.

I told the teacher that I didn't have any paper clips, and she said that she'd let me turn it in without them but she'd have to stamp her foot print on the back of my paper. 

I found my old yellow math folder (which in this dream was torn to pieces) and put my papers in there and turned it in. 

*Where do you live?*

Kind of a fragment, kind of a dream. I met this person from somewhere, and she apparently lived in the same state as I did. She had brown hair, and looked similar to boxxy. 

"So you live in Michigan too?" I ask

"Yup!"

"Where at?" I reply. Her expression looks hesitant, so I quickly reply, "I mean if you don't mind me asking!" 

I tell her where I live and she quickly responds, "Yes I go to your school!"

"I knew you looked familiar!" I say.  ::roll:: 
*
Fragments:*
I was at an ice cream shop, and I kind aged man served my friends and I ice cream. I remember more emotion from this dream than anything else. I just get a strong feeling of happiness and bliss.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Try harder, Marissa*

I was standing out on my front lawn. It was a nice sunny day. My friend and I were talking about crazy people when my neighbor's dad comes over and says that he lost his bonnet. He asks if anyone knows where it is, but we don't. We continue our conversation and when it finishes I walk away across the lawn.

 My neighbor, Marissa, runs up to me and calls my name. 

"Hey Marissa, how's it going?" I ask her.

 "Do a reality check!" She says. I obey, and count my fingers. Unfortunately, I had 5 fingers on each hand.

 "Looks like I'm not dreaming," I say to her jokingly.

 "Do it again!" She pleads. I try once more, but I still have 5 fingers.

 "Marissa, this isn't a dream," I tell her. I begin to walk away thinking maybe she has lost her sanity. 

 She catches up to me and says, "Well sometimes your dreams can trick you into thinking you are in reality..."

 I do one more reality check...And still everything is completely normal. 

 :Bang head:   :Bang head:   :Bang head:  

*Fragments*
There were a ton of people at our house, and my mom was sick but dressed up in formal clothes. She told me that I was going to be late to school if I didn't hurry up.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Freeboarding*

I was with some friends/strangers. We had these boards with wheels on them, and were riding around the neighborhood on them. We figured out that if we did it just right, we did not have to even push from the ground to get it moving, we would just use the force from the previous hill to launch us up the next one. 

*Infested Surprise*

I was at this house with some friends, possibly the same ones from the previous dream. They had just moved in, and we were sitting on their porch playing cards and talking. There were at least 2-3 of them. The sun started to set, and I told them, "Well I would have told you earlier, but this house is absolutely infested with ghosts. I best be getting home." They're faces were like this -->  :Eek:  and I left the house. 

*Dog Pact*

Can't exactly remember this one too much.  It was once again the last day of school. I somehow got outside, and signed a pact with dogs? And then I kind of turned into a dog and hugged bunnies... ::?: 
I was back in the school still following the pact. I looked out the window and this girl was about to get killed by her father. The father had ordered a wrecking ball destroy the home with her in it without her knowledge. I saw this, and went to save the girl.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Treason*

I was standing at this lady's house with a few people around my age. We were near her flower garden and we heard a cat meow. When we saw the cat, it was gray and looked similar to a robot. We walked around the back of the house, and then all the sudden I am being told by these cops that I am being arrested for treason against the country. 

 The prison scene was my room, but in the dream it was in the old lady's house. I heard a knock on my window, and was told by these two people that I could escape. Outside was a black truck in which I was supposed to climb into to. Since the window was near ground level, I just opened it a little and climbed out. I jumped into their vehicle, and was transported to a place where I could appeal the charges pressed against me.

 This scene was rather...odd. The sky was black, and the building I was supposed to go into was a purple skyscraper that was swaying in the wind. At the corner of it was this green elevator that was transporting slimy green aliens down. 

 We went in the building, and I went against a panel of aliens. They said I was innocent, and so I was returned home. Once again, I ventured near the old lady's house. I heard a cat meow, and was charged of treason once again and placed in the jail. 

 I tried to escape on my own by opening the window, but apparently I didn't open it enough (or I got fatter) because I got stuck with half by body in the house and the other half dangling out the window. It was even worse now, because instead of being on ground level, my prison cell was 3 floors up on a yellow Victorian mansion. 

 The man and women came to rescue me from the prison once again. They could not reach me from that height, so the man began throwing darts at the house. He said that if he hit it at the right spots, then the window would free up and I would be let loose. The darts were almost hitting me, and the man said, 

 "Aren't you glad I have excellent aim?" I closed my eyes and believed that he wouldn't hit me. But then I realized...When the window lets go of me...Doesn't that mean that I'll fall 3 stories down to the ground?  ::shock:: 

They couldn't free me with darts, so instead they got a crane to come and get me (like anyone won't notice that). I hopped in their car, and we went back to the panel of green aliens. They referred me to an interior designer, who told me that I was apparently living in the 1900's because my style of carpeting was so bland.  ::roll:: 

*The Plane Maker*

There was this old man, who made toy planes. He made them out of wood and metals. We drove to his place, and apparently if you found a rock on the ground it would turn into a plane of some kind of metal. I picked up a rock, and it turned into a thin plane made out of copper. Unfortunately, it would need some fixing up.

 On his lawn, many kids were flying their planes and having fun. We went up to him asking if he could fix it, and he told us that fixing it would take approximately 2 hours. We didn't want to waste his time though. 

 Suddenly, there is an earthquake. His house begins to fall down (why do the bad things happen to the good people?  ::whyohwhy:: ) but his little daughter is left inside. We have to rescue her. We go in and get her, she is making objects disappear with her mind, and I become lucid from this. 

Of course, I forget what I did when I was lucid, because that's how my luck goes.  ::roll::  

I then see a scene of a funeral for the old plane maker. Unfortunately, he died trying to save his little daughter.

 And then I have a FA. I was napping on the couch at the time in real life, so I wake up still on the blue couch. I get a phone call from my friend Joe, who tells me that his little brother is about to wake me up. 

 I tell him, "oh ok, you go and do that thenI snicker to myself and think how he doesn't know that I'm already awake.  :tongue2: 

*Fragments*
This MIGHT have been where I was during my LD part in the previous dream. There was this place in an arcade where you would climb through the nets and under the tunnels. I was trying to get out, but everytime I got out I just got teleported to the beginning of it again. I kept crawling through the tunnels, and I ran straight into a guy around my age. He was very cute, and I gave him my email adress, and he gave me his.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Camp Crunch*

We were in a bus, going to camp. The road kept changing from dirt to pavement and was surrounded by very tall green trees. The camp sleeping areas looked like abandoned homes, but the insides were nice. Each person shared a mini-house with a few people. 

Our leader told us that we were going to go swimming, so all of us raced to put on our swimming suits. I found mine and realized that I had two bottoms to the same top.  ::?: 

We finally got there, and for some reason we partnered up. This girl asked if she could be my partner and we were the first to get in the pool. The water was surprisingly very warm and comfortable. 

Eventually, everybody got in or was playing around the pool. My partner somehow got a hold of Captain Crunch cereal, and was tossing it around the pool and we were catching it in our mouths.

"Joel says that he wants to stay here for a bit longer, so if anyone gets tired you can go back to the camp," the leader said. 

I eventually got bored, and walked back to the camp. I went inside the living room, and the TV was on. The living room was very small, and looked similar to the one in Waking Life. The couch was dark red and yellow stripes and another screen door separated the living room from the kitchen.

The TV announcer was speaking in German, and I found Joel laying on the couch watching it. I looked at the remote, which was also in German. The top of the remote said, "frühling".  ::roll:: 

*Something Evil*

I had met this guy, who was chilling out at my house. He wanted a tour, so I gave him one. When we were in my bathroom, he got in the shower and looked up and found a tunnel on the ceiling. He got a ladder, and climbed up. We walked through this tunnel inside the house to get to other areas of the house.

We finally reached the basement without using the tunnel and I gave him a tour of my room. He goes in my closet and looks for another tunnel/secret passage. He finds one of course, and sticks his head up to see what's in there. There is a wooden floor and the ceiling is about 3 feet high. He comes back down and casually says, "There's something evil up there" and walks off to go eat dinner.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*The Big Head*

This was a very...interesting experience. This happened around an hour or so after I went to bed, so it wasn't vivid at all. I found myself in the basement in front of a TV. I realized I was no longer in my bed, so I was probably dreaming. The dream was extremely unstable, but I managed to move my hands where I could see them to do a reality check. It was pretty cool, at first it was like I was fighting against something, and then that force let go and my hands came up super speed.  ::D: 

I confirmed that I was dreaming. The TV was on in front of me. Instead of displaying the news or a TV show, it showed my computer desktop background. A giant head appeared out of no where on the TV and started talking directly at me. He was blond, and it was rather disturbing because he didn't have a body. 

I started hearing this _tick...tick...tick_ and wondered where it could be coming from. I thought to myself how I didn't have any old clocks next to me in real life, so it couldn't be that. 

I began waking up, and realized that the ticking noise was from the gutter next to my window.  :tongue2:  

*Moon Wave*

I was on the webcam talking to my friend, when my mom comes in the room. She is carrying at least 5 animals, and asks me to watch over them. I put them on the floor and continue talking to my friend as the animals are sleeping.

 I notice how one of them is beginning to stir. It was a blue and white wire-thin snake. He slithers around the room, and I just watch. I look up this creature on the web, and the results pop back up saying that this is the #1 deadliest, most aggressive snake in America. It's name is Moon Wave.

 And better yet, it's a flying snake. The snake hovers around the room, which I leave before I get attacked. I find my mom who is playing crochet and tell her about this.

*College Rock*

Just remembered another one, lol.  My mom and I were at some kind of party. A lot of college students were there, and they were playing music that was pretty good. It was a mix between rock and indie. My mom and I just sat in the car listening (everyone else was doing that too!)  Eventually, a lot more people come and start dancing.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Fragments  :Sad: 

When my alarm clock went off, I tried to cling onto the dream I just had and remember it. Unfortunately, I only remembered a vivid image of a female child's face.I had a FA, and went on the computer to type up my dream on my DV DJ about the previous dream I had.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Looks like I'm having trouble adjusting to my new sleep schedule. Grr.

*More Fragments:*
Something about being on a rooftop, taking a final exam, and a goat.A blue roomI was at an arcade, and going to do the DDR song that I had practiced for months called Xepher. I turn on the machine and it's the first song on the list. I select Double Expert, and the arrows appear but they are all out of order from what I memorized. I still managed to pass the song and get a crowd watching me though.  ::D: I was at this book store, and this couple was leaving the store. She had 2 chapter books in her hand, and as she walked out the alarms went off. She smirked, and handed them the book that she was trying to steal.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Even More Fragments:*
It was the end of the world, and everyone was running from some HUGE explosion.

----------


## Queen Zukin

HA! I 'clinged' onto the dream when my alarm clock went off, and didn't let go!  :boogie: 

*A History of Conspiracies* 

It was the first day of "college" for me, but there were a lot of younger people than me there. It was a history class, that was as big as my living room and had the same green carpet. On the first day, the teacher said that the class would be hard, and that we would really need to work hard to keep up. We got away with no homework on that first day.

 On the second day, I brought in this big blue binder and had all of the subjects that we would be learning organized into tabs. He gave us the papers in advance and it was our job to keep up with them. He told us to look for the Conspiracies paper that he handed out.

I flipped through my binder, and saw

I
N
S
P
I
R
A
T
I
O
N
A
L

 On one of the papers. It was an acrostic. I looked for the Conspiracy paper, and it was the same thing except instead going down it said "Conspirational".  ::roll:: 

 Looking at my tabs, I also saw one that said, "Anti-Conspirational". I accidently dropped my tabs, and got out of the desk to pick them up. When I turned around, there was suddenly someone sitting behind me (I was in the last row). I looked up and he was this senior from my real life history class. At the other end of his table was a senior girl from my history class. She was crying and pouting, and he asked her what was wrong. Their conversation stirred and I couldn't hear anything the teacher was saying. 

 Class was over (and we managed to escape homework again) and so I walked out of the building into the parking lot. Some 6th graders were having arguments about the class.

 "They're a bunch of legislators! They won't let us stay!" One of the boys shouted to his friend. At first I thought why their school wouldn't let them stay, when I realized that this class would take up half of their entire school day.

*Fried Hair and Telepaths* 

 I was looking in the mirror trying to do my hair, but the more I brushed it, the worse it got. My friend Joe came over and started looking around. Apparently I was in my grandmother's house. He asked if he could read this packet he found, which was titled "Funny Quotes" but written in hand writing like the Bill of Rights. 

 The house turned into a different house, and I was sitting on the couch next to 2 guys who were apparently my boyfriend's brother. My hair was still fried and I thought how much better I would look if I just straightened it. I was about to ask the brother where Shane was when he said,

 "Shane's outside playing football. Yes, I knew you were about to ask that." 

 It seems as if I have an abundance of telepathic DCs.  :Eek:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Treehouse 68*

 My cousin Aaron was coming over to stay for a little while. When he came over, we made a tree house in the backyard. The tree house was amazing. It had electricity and rooms and carpet. The only thing it didn't have was high enough ceilings for me to stand up. Next to my bed, there was a very old computer. I tried to make it work, but kept getting the blue screen of death. It began to rain heavily and we fell asleep.

 For some reason, I had school the next day. It was a Tuesday in my dream, because I remember thinking how random it was that we had a day of school right in the middle of summer. For the most part, we just hung out in the halls. My friend says that we are getting our math essays back today, and I go to my history class to get it. There is a giant F on the top of the page, and I flip through the pages and apparently I got a 68%.  :Sad: 

*Boa Bus*

We were going on a field trip. To get to our destination, we had to go through a heavily wooded area. Except for riding a bus, we were riding a Boa Constrictor. He was about 2000x bigger than the real thing, and was a dark green and black. He warned us that the path had many potholes and would be a very...bumpy...ride.

 We all hung onto his back, and he launched off. He swerved the trees and made very sharp turns. Once in a while, a student would fall off the snake, but he didn't stop to let them back on. We must have been going 100mph+. All the sudden, he lurched up in the air. 95% of the kids fell off who were riding on the southern most end of the snake, and I felt my grip diminishing. I was slipping down from the front of the snake to the back, and I could feel its scales as I went to the end of the snake. 

It stopped momentarily to figure out to turn left or right, and I used it as an opportunity to climb to the front again with the 3 students that was left. The giant snake took off again, and the green twisted trees flew past us at light speed. 

 The snake came to a clearing in the trees and stopped. We hopped off and the snake coiled itself into a spiral. You could really see just how outstandingly huge the snake was at this time. It's thickness was at least as high as a 2 story house. 

 In this clearing, we waited for the fallen students to arrive. They came in a large group, and the leader of the group asked what we were doing here.

 The snake flashed its teeth into a grin and said quite maliciously, "We were just about to eat!"

 TOO VIVID FOR COMFORT


When it smiled, it must have had at least 800 teeth, they were similar to fangs. They were slightly more yellow, but crooked and intimidating. It's glossy black eyes shined but had evil intent. Thank god I woke up before the gore. 



*Hell, Heaven, or Resurrection?*

 There was a duchess, who was pure evil. Her actions killed many, and brought pain to all. One day, she finally passed away, but we knew that she may return. In this land, you had 3 options when you died. You could chose Heaven, Hell, or be resurrection. We all knew what she would choose. In order to reclaim her power, she would come back.

 And it was my job to stop that. It was a cold winter night, and I watched as they carried her coffin into a black limousine. Her coffin was black and red, and resembled a vampire. I told my accomplice that the only way to stop her from coming back, was to slit her throat. In that way, if she did try to be resurrected, then she would instantly die again.

 The view switched to 3rd person view centered around the Duchess. She was in a kitchen like place, filled with a few old men. They gave her the choices, but then she saw something she hadn't seen in ages.

 It was her lost baby. She was instantly holding him and crying. She asked one of the guides if she could take it with her when she was resurrected, but he told her no. The baby could not go anywhere with her. 

 She was heart broken, and told the guide that she would go where ever they wanted her to go. Thus the man concocted a potion that she would drink, which would analyze her life events and place her into the correct category, Heaven or Hell. 

 She drank the drink, and the old man took out 2 red dices. He rolled them, and they landed on 5 and 3. 

 The duchess woke up in a living room on a red couch. Her blonde hair was a mess but she still looked good. The main colors of the entire place was NEON. She sat up, turned around,  and saw a clone of her dressed up in a lady bug costume. 

 "Am I in heaven?" She asked.

 "Nope," her clone responded. She led her into a kitchen where more clones of her in costumes were. The duchess walked to the sink and said hello to another clone. The clone turned her head, revealing a green face full of warts and gave her a cold look. She was dressed in a witch costume.

 The beautiful duchess was startled, and walked to the dining room, where more of her clones were playing cards. 

 Suddenly, the house collapsed and she was revealed to a starry night which was quickly ruined by the sound of a helicopter and search lights. She ran as fast as she could to a hiding place and took cover, continuously whispering "passion will save me".

*Fragments*
I was on DV, and my DJ posts had turned red and had like flashing lights on them. It was really disorientating.I slept in 3 hours too late.

----------


## Queen Zukin

This will be my first time using Dream Journal 2.0, so my dreams today may have more typos than normal or less detail. 

*Color Crash*

 I was at my grandmother's house and bored. There was someone who lived kitty corner to us from the backyard, and I was looking at them when I heard two crashes. Apparently, the guy who lived there knew me from online (we'll call him S) and he wanted me to come over to see his totaled car. I had to wait though, because if his grandmother saw that I was over there, he would get grounded. 
I went upstairs to wait (which in my dream was apparently was my old room) and organized crayons. 

*Coloring France*

I was in France, in some kind of super store. I was checking out the massive coloring books, and most of them were nothing special. Some of them had lines that you would color in, and I remember seeing just pictures of windows in one of them.

 Another one of the coloring books said, "American Democracy" and had pictures of presidents to color. None of them were particularly special, so I left the store. 

*Looking for Shovels*

I was a guy in this dream, and I was also a super spy and a ninja! Unfortunately I can't remember most of this dream  :Sad: . But I do remember being able to walk through walls and defy gravity! 

 In one scene, I was walking down a row of houses looking for a red shovel. I found it half way in the ground and retrieved it.

Later in the dream, I remember this hallway and I had to get past these guards to save a group of people. I got a team of people going against the guards, and we managed to set the people free.

*Spinning Wheel*

I was in my front yard, and a guy who had a reputation with girls said that I probably couldn't operate a spinning wheel. I tried, and was able to do so. I had to keep up a rhythm to operate the spinning wheel, because in my dream there was 3 strings that were moving and you had to braid them as it spun to keep it working. 

*Fragments:*
I was hosting a party or something, and we decided to play Marble Madness.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Follow the Train Tracks*

It was, once again, the last day of school. I had just finished my phsyics final and was relieved that I would never have to take that class again. 

 I decided to walk home today instead of riding the bus. In my dream, I was living in some type of community home instead of the house that I live in. My mom had moved in aswell. I followed the abandoned train tracks until I arrived at my house.

 When I arrived, my mom was decorating the small house. The theme was apparently white beaches, and it looked really good. There was this white shelf, where she had a few shells on and a couple books.

*McCarthy, Aye?*

I had a FA, and looked at the papers near me. I still had to finish the test from English about a book I didn't read. I realized then, that I could just use the book I have to finish the assignment.

 I went a floor down and finished the last two questions, which were about a guy named McCarthy. 

*White Sands*

We had arrived at a coastal area. Before finding our hotel, we decided to check out the beaches. 

 It was perfect. The water was a crytsal clear blue, and the sand was a perfect white. I was amazed, even in my dream. I ran in the water, which was only a little cold and splashed around a bit. 

 My dad said that he had found a decent hotel, so we walked to it. The hotel was several stories high and was an old blue color. It was like baby blue, but then baby blue got old and it's color darkened. The hotel didn't have a nice view or an easy walk to the beach, but after exploring it a bit that didn't matter.

 In the corner of our hotel room was a little opening. I crawled through it and found myself in a graveyard. It was on a slope going down, and halfway down was an open mausoleum door. The temptation to explore it was growing.

* Fragments:*
I was in some kind of video game with a bunch of people I knew. It was some kind of farmland that was black and it had a brown sky. If we didn't watch out for our opponents, we would be abducted by aliens.  ::?: I was on a farm...The chickens could talk and were complaining.I had another FA, and I was going to be late for my piano lesson.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Intercom*

I was in the library at the school. It was actually summer for once in my dream but I was there working on a small business project. There were at least 20 people there. When we were getting ready to pack up and leave, the person on the intercom starting yelling out profanities, which quickly turned into nonsense words.  ::D: 

 We just laughed, and walked out of the library. I made a turn left, then another left into the main hall where the stairs are. Sinse there was barely anyone there, I was able to walk down the stairs as fast as I wanted, but i walked down the stairs very slowly, remembering how hard it was to get down the stairs in passing time. 

 I was on the bottom floor now, which resembled my middle school better. A girl I knew named Melissa walked up to me smiling. She told me how she finally found a lip gloss that didn't run off of her lips. She smiled and I could see that she had lip gloss all inside her mouth too. Oh what a mess.  ::?: 

 There was a guy at his locker that I passed by to get to my friend Christine. The school very briefly turned into a Deli. Christine and I walked up to a stall where we could pick up some berries, but you could only touch them when the stoplight turned green. It seemed like it was continuously yellow, and the light would go in circles in its bulb. She gave up patience, as the guy behind her was doing the same, and grabbed some berries to put in her bowl.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Top Athlete*

This was a very fragmented dream, at first a normal school dream and then turning into a movie-like dream with a plot. It started out with my returning to a new school. Apparently, I could choose where I wanted the bus to pick me up. It could be at my house, or a few miles from here.

 So I get on the bus and we go through this wilderness area (very similar to where I live anyways) full of trees and dirt roads. We get to school, and this jock is talking about how he wants to be the "head coach". Apparently in this dream that meant that you'd be the top althlete. The coach had promised him that if he kept it up, that he would let the student be the head coach.

 The coach retired, and a new coach was in the very next day. One of the girl-jocks made this an oppurtunity to try to become the next head coach. She worked extremely hard, but could never score 100's on her races/swims/games. 

 My dream showed many cutscenes of her doing a sport. It would give her an almost score, like 93 or 97. In my dream, you needed 100's.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Choppy Rollercoaster*

 In the dream, it was 3rd peson view in front of two people riding a rollercoaster. The graphics were like a PS1, probably intentionally. It looked pretty cool because I rarely have dreams that don't mock real life. I realized that because the graphics were so exotic, that it was a dream! I tried to extend my hand out (since I had no body) but I woke up when my hand in real life started extending too.  :Sad: 

*Dream Selection*

I woke up in the dream. My clock said 5:30 and I had to get ready for the first day of school. I straightened my hair and did my make up and was getting ready to leave when I realized that I forgot to put on my contacts. 

 I opened their case (which in my dream was two little cups of water) but they were hard and I had to throw them out. I opened up a new pack and tried to put them on...but kept failing. My mom was yelling at me saying that I was going to be late if I didn't hurry up. 

 I finally got the first contact in, which looked SO weird. I could see the whole circle thing suctioning with my eye until it got to the center. I couldn't put the left eye contact in, so I gave up with that.

 The TV was on, so I went to turn it off but something on it caught my attention. There was a list on the screen...At the top it said, _Dream Selection._ There was a list of dreams that I would have after this one. Some were about Ninjas.  ::D: 

 I thought to myself, "I should wake myself up and write this in my DJ!"  :Bang head: 

 I proceeded on. Only once in the entire dream after that did I think something was wrong because we were going to school before orientation.

*Garage Refugee*

It was beginning to Ice Age outside, and we were to take refugee in a garage. We had to snuggle in a car to keep warm. In the day time, one of the people we were living with suggested that we move a car around to allow for more space. I protested against it, saying that to move it would mean we'd have to open the garage door and then the garage would be cold too. 

 After the ice age was over, our group went to Wal-Mart in search of supplies for the next ice age. I was half nakid for some reason, but I didn't really mind. In one scene, the two girls found some popsicles and decided that would be a great snack since it would never thaw. :p

We went out to their car, and their older sister was waiting for us.

*Fragments:*
Looking into a mirrorShift was reading some kind of text on YouTube. I remember thinking how much she sounds like someone else I know.  ::roll::

----------


## Queen Zukin

Holy crap I had a vivid dream last night. 

*Xepher*

You'll need some background information before reading my dream or it won't make much sense lol.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUZj-YaylgU

Watch that^. The song/video is already epic enough on its own...Now imagine DREAMING about it. O_O

Characters:

*Orologio & Eculemess-* Not sure if Orologio is good/bad but he's definitely better than Killer.
http://www.konami.jp/am/bm2dx/bm2dx1...s_xepher4.html

*Killer-* VERY VERY VERY bad EVIL guy.
http://www.konami.jp/am/bm2dx/bm2dx1...s_xepher3.html

*Licht-* Neutral dream character.
http://www.konami.jp/am/bm2dx/bm2dx1...s_xepher2.html

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

My dream:

I was in my bedroom, sitting with a few friends. An angel comes into the room, and floats to the blonde boy who is sitting alone. She tells him that he still needs to fufill his promise.

The blonde boy looks at me, and tells me that I am the one who he needs to fufill this promise. I sit next to him, and we lock in a kiss. The scene turns red, and as we kiss the story of Xepher is told.

I am a guy. My crew and I were finishing up a long journey from the Sea. We see a statue in the water as we are coming in, and my crew uses their magical powers to turn the statue alive.

Apparently, the statue was a king who had been lost. He was frozen by evil and now he wished to be on his way to reclaim his empire Menz. I told him that he couldn't go, he was now to be our slave and travel with us. To prevent him from running away, we tied him up in chains made out of thorns.

We walked across the desolate red land until we came to a bridge. The bridge was narrow, but on the other side was a lush green and blue land. People were on the bridge, fighting. Eculemenss and Licht were there. Eculemess jumped off the bridge so she could hide under the bottom, and Licht followed her to protect her.

I drew my sword, and joined in the fighting. The clink of swords was all you could hear until our group cleared the bridge. Bloody corpses were strewn across the bridge. We walked to the other side to the lush land.

The heavily skilled opponents were waiting for us on the other side. There were thousands of them waiting to defend their land. We fought in an old ruined building, and I hid behind a door and would stab people who ran past.

And then I saw him. _Orologio_. He was my opponent, but there was something dire I needed to tell him. Something that would change the conditions of this war.

I ran to the opponents side. People tried to stop me and we engaged in heavy sword fights. I slit open their throats and left them there to die. I was so close.

An opponent attacked me from behind and slit open my throat and stabbed me. Blood poured out, but I continued to run to Orologio. I needed to stop this war in its tracks.

People stared at me as I ran, and as I ran I began to realize something. I was Killer. I left bloody tracks behind me, as I did when I fought in war. I was the one who needed to die for peace.

I finally made it to Orologio. My strength was weakened and I could feel the warm blood streaming down my neck, but I managed to whisper, "_Orologio_" before collapsing dead on the floor.

 Maybe the best part is that when I woke up immediately after that, I could still feel where the guy slit my throat.  :Eek:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Blue Nuns
*
I was old, and walking with a young person in a cathedral. The cathedral used to be an old Christian private school. They wanted me to tell them of my experiences there.

 I was a young teen, maybe 13 or 14. I was in a pretty blue dress and it was the first day of school. All of the teachers had little boxes where you were supposed to put candy in. I dropped a few pieces in, and sat down. 

 Later in the day, we were standing out in a yard. I was told by one of the nuns that I was a very bad student and I was to be an assisstant now. They gave me a blue shirt and I went to stand by them.

 One of the assisstants started talking to me. She had brown hair and was tall. She told me that most of the time the assisstants were very tall, and I was an exception because I was pretty short. 

 I look back at her again, and suddenly she is pregnant. She tells me that the good students are all dressed in white. 

 The students are going to play a game, and so they started walking back to the campus. Being the assisstants, we needed to be there first so we could direct them. We ran very fast, through brown brick ally ways and up ladders and through basements. We came down a set of stairs and met the students coming in the doors. 

 We started playing a game, and we were all running in circles until the announcer said stop, and then we would have to pair up. Who ever didn't pair up was out of the game.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Matt Lunch*

I was sitting at the lunch table when my friends come over to sit next to me.  On their lunch trays were fresher versions of what is normally served. 

 "Where'd you get that?" I asked.

 "It's the Matt Lunch, they're only a few cents more than normal lunches," she replies. After we're done eating, I decide to wear the hood up on the sweater I was wearing. I walked through the halls to get to my 4th hour, and some kid I know goes, "Oh, you're cool," jokingly. 

 There is a line outside my 4th hour and so we wait for the teacher to come back. When he does, it is final exam review time, even though the finals have already happened. 

*Fragments*
 What's worse than a dream fragment? A Lucid Fragment.  I had just realized I was dreaming, and stood there wondering what to do next. In front of me was a car and there was a cute blond guy there. I try not to be naughty in my dreams, so I passed. I looked around, and blinked my eyes and a silluette appeared in front of me. And that's all I remember, but I know it lasted longer than that.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Pretzels*

I was in some kind of hotel with my mom and my friend. I was in the bedroom and my mom suggested I eat some pretzels. I couldn't find any but then they appeared behind me on the floor. 

 I go out to the mainroom, and my friend is complaining on how we don't get any reception here for phones, but only at 4am. Then we have another urge to eat more pretzels. :/

*Brown Puppies*

I was at this girl's house, possibly celebrating a birthday. There was a lot of food. We sat down at her wooden table and a lot of her pets were begging for food. She had a really cute cat, that was staring at my food and birds flying everywhere. She told us that the neighbors were getting very mad at her because they kept finding the dogs in her yard.

 All the sudden, at least 12 cute doberman puppies appeared from the bathroom door.

 "Oh god, they've multiplied," she says. They all go to the backyard and play with each other or munch on bones.

 "The neighbors are going to be _so_ pissed off..." she says again, staring out the window. 


--------------------------------
Took a nap around noon.

*PreTrauma with Emily*

I was at my grandmother's house with my friend Sam. We had to watch over my little cousin, but she was a girl for some reason. She mimicked everything we did, and did it better. If I practiced piano, she did it 10 times better. It was scary. 

 My mom and I go out to the back yard (which is now ours) and sit down to watch the sunset. Emily (the girl's name) follows us with her friend Sara. 

 Later in that dream, we are sitting down in the basement watching TV. I hear a knock on the door so I go upstairs to answer it. Outside is probably an 8 or 9 year old boy dressed in a red jersey with blue demin shorts. He tells me that my family is a bunch of hicks. I defend my family, and ask him if he wants to get his ass kicked. He says yes, so I lead him down to the basement.

 I tell my family the claims the little boy has placed upon us, and then one of the guests pours a can of beer on top of his head, and other people do the same. 

 He starts getting violent, and I tell them that I can handle this as I am about 2 feet taller than him. I kick him in the shins and then he PICKS ME UP and swings me around and slams me into the floor. He punches me and everything begins to get fuzzy. I walk into the other room and lock the door behind me so I can recop but I am feeling extremely lightheaded and about to pass out. 

Note: My family really isn't that mean. 

First DEILD!  :boogie: 

*Trauma*

 	I had just woken up from a physically intense dream, and decided to try DEILD. I layed extremely still, and thought of beaches. A pretty sunset on a beach appeared in my mind, and it was amazingly beautiful. I started getting intense vibrations, and woke up in my room. I did a reality check, and had an odd amount of fingers. I looked at my clock, which said 9:50. I looked away, then back...And is said 9:15. 

 What to do next? I asked myself. It was dark in my dream, and extremely dreary. I could hear the winds hitting the house. I knew that one of my goals had been to walk through a wall, so I ran at it...but hit it. Blood started running down my walls. I looked at my bed, and blood was piling in my bed. I decided to get out of this scene before it became a nightmare. I spun around and wished for a beach, but nothing happened. I looked at my cell phone, and it showed a dimly lit picture on it's screen of a scary guy. 

 I _really_ did not want to walk across my hall (it's a basement) and then upstairs. It's creepy even in real life. I did so anyways, and ran upstairs.

 Through the windows, you could see the raging winds. The grass was turning a frosty blue. My mom was upstairs washing dishes, and I repeated to myself that I was lucid, and I that I would remember ALL of this when I woke up. 

 I decided to try the basic task of the month, and make a hotdog. I looked in the fridge, and got out a raw weiner (ew), bread, and pills for some reason (maybe I'd need them after I ate THAT hotdog  ::rolllaugh:: ). 

 I started putting it together when I hear an old classic phone ring (much like you'd hear in a scary movie...). My mom answers it.

 "Hello?"

 "Yes Andrea...No....She will not believe that she isn't dreaming. We've tried intense therapy and everything, the trauma done to her head from the last dream was just too intense. She's a goner," My mom said over the phone. I tried not to laugh hysterically.   ::roll:: 

I woke up, and hoped that I was having a FA but I wasn't. Seems to me that dream wanted to become a nightmare!  ::?:

----------


## Queen Zukin

I'm on vacation...Woke up in a rush this morning to pile in the car for a 9 hour drive...So I only remember fragments.  :Sad: 
*
Fragments:*
We were hiring a kid apprentice for our huge business or something.Cockroaches. A lot of them.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I think I only got around 3 or 4 hours of sleep last night, at best. But I did have a lucid.  ::D: 
*
Ice Cream (And Hot Dogs)*

We went out for ice cream, and then came home. I can't really remember much of the non-lucid, except that we went out for ice cream again, and that the cashier had brown hair pulled back in a pony tail with pretty brown eyes. 

 I was on a matress, in the din. My mom was laying beside me and we were just chilling out talking about life. I turn around, and WOAH I see my sister laying next to me! Isn't she like 1,000 miles away? I do a reality check but I have 5 fingers. I suck at counting sometimes, so I count again and I have six.  :tongue2: 

I try the Lucid task of the month again. I get up from the matress and I walk into the kitchen, but I'm not going to waste any time this time. I immediately ask the first person I see, "Do you have a hotdog?" 

 They say yes, and do one of those Sim twirls (like how when they get dressed), and wind up with a hotdog in their hand. I take the hot dog. 

 It only has bread and meat (cooked this time! LOL!), so I put some mustard on it. 

 I put the hot dog in my mouth and at first I taste nothing, but I turn all of my attention into tasting the hot dog. The strongest flavors was the meat, and the bread. I couldn't taste the mustard at all.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Britney to the Max*

 I was playing DDR, and Sexy Back was one of the Boss songs. I found it pretty easy, and decided to play Hit Me Baby one More time, by Britney Spears, which was also a boss song. I found this song even easier. What was pretty cool about this dream was that the imagery wasn't vivid, but the sound was. The songs were extremely accurate, every little detail!  :Eek:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*G-9*

I was, once again, playing DDR. I was in my friend's basement this time. I was checking out this new DDR game and most of the songs were boss songs. 

 There was a rather long song in which you had to literally dance from Detroit to New York City. I could only make it to Toledo. 

 I unlocked a new song, called G-9. It was thundering outside in RL, and once the song started it rumbled in thunder and I giggled. 


*Fragments:*
I was sitting on a tour bus to view some cliffs.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Killing Me Silently*

I was standing on a large building, and it was night. My partner was at the bottom of the building. We were being attacked by a large power. Apparently, this power was Seeker from the DV forums. We were getting absolutely owned. I'm not sure if we were the good side or the bad side. 

 Once we had been defeated, I hid behind a wall of the large building/cathedral. Seeker found me, and then told me that I was "being cursed to eternal pain, which would be silently killing me". My hands filled up with electricity, and I felt small painful shocks. 

 I woke up in a strange room. It was crowded, dilapidated, and brown. There were some people standing around, and some sleeping in beds. I wanted to win the final battle this time. 

 I walked outside, and there were balloons in strange places. The object of the "game" was to pop as many balloons of specific colors as you could. It kept track for you. 

 The house was on a little farm, and I began popping some of the balloons there. I eventually made it to town, where people were racing against each other to find the balloon and pop it. 

 I came to a lake, and there were balloons floating above the lake water as well. Some people offered to take me on a boat ride to pop balloons. I almost went on their boat, but hesitated and walked back to shore. 

 I gathered up with some friends and we became a team. I saw a balloon that was changing color...It would go from red to blue to green etc. I popped it when it was blue, and was disappointed because I needed more red balloons. 

 We came to a woman's lawn, and there was a blue balloon on the ground. A little asian boy came running up to it, and I decided to let him have it. We walked in the woman's house and she told us to make ourselves at home.

 We saw the stairs and there were little boxes of electricity on every 3rd stair. We asked her why and she said that it would electrocute a burgler if they tried to climb up the stairs.

 We made our way up the stairs trying to avoid electrocution. When I got to the top, I felt tiny painful pricks on my hand were Seeker had given me the curse. 

 We looked around her house, and it was astoundingly neat and coordinated. Every room had its own style and color, and the architecture was beautiful. 

 She found us upstairs, and agreed that she had a lovely house.

*Just Let Go*

 I was on a sidewalk, playing hopscotch. In the dream I was maybe 5-10 years old. One of my old friends comes along and greets me. He is around ~25. His sister also says hi. 

 We talk, and then I go back to his house to hang out (I'm my real age again). We talk about what we have missed since we hadn't seen each other in years. 

 I wake up beside him (oh god), and wonder how I got here. I hadn't seen this guy in years and suddenly I am here? It didn't make sense. I do a reality check and discover that I am indeed dreaming! I had 5 fingers on my hand, and then an extra thumb. I get up from the bed and walk to his window...Contemplating dream suicide. I look down...3 stories high? Is that high enough? 

 I grip my hands on the dirty glass window and lift it up, wondering if this is actually reality. I do another finger reality check and confirm that I am dreaming. I still have my doubts though. What if I am sleep walking in real life and I jump out of a real window? 

 I try to let it all go. I slowly put my feet on the window seel and stand up on the small ledge. I relax my muscles, and let go. 

 I'm freefalling, and it feels amazing. I can feel the wind rushing through my ears and blowing my hair around. When I come to the bottom of the building, I actually manage to land safely on my feet without any dream injuries. 

 "What's next on my agenda?" I ask myself. I have been wanting to practice my super jumping skills, substituting flying. 

 I jump, but land quickly on my feet as if it were real life. I try again, with no luck. I do not stop there though, and push off harder. In return, I stay up in the air for longer, as if the gravity in my dream had been reduced. I did not go up as high as I wanted to though, although it was pretty fun. 

 I reminded myself that I was lucid, and proceeded on. The rest is fragments  :Sad: . I remember running very fast to someplace, working on improving my speed. I also remember the dream beginning to fade out a little, and trying to rescue it with yelling a command to become vivid and stable.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Sharing Rooms*

We had some guests over, and to fit all of them in the house my sister and I had to share a bedroom. It got really crowded and uncomfortable. 

 Later in the dream, we had to go to some wedding.

*Cutting Grass*

I drove into my boyfriend's driveway and he was on his driveway already. I told him I had to be back before 9:30, even though when I looked at the clock it said 9:33. 

 We decided to go for a walk in his neighborhood and his mom walked with us. For some reason, he had this little device that would cut grass. It looked like an old fashion phone, but it was tan and handheld. I had to help him cut sections of the grass.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Lions, Tigers, and Bears!*

I was walking around the neighborhood with my mother. We came to one of our neighbor's houses, and there was a bunch of wild animals in their lawn. One of these animals including a tiger, who was staring right at us.

 For some reason, we were immune to the tiger. It couldn't reach us from where it was, so we were not afraid and continued walking. 

*Hint, Hint*

I was having this dream, and every object surrounding me was about LDing lol. I was reading this book about LDing, it was in the newspaper, and people were even talking about it. 

 Later in the dream, I was sitting on the couch reading another article about lucid dreaming when I felt this terribly evil presence around me. It scared me.  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Cross Country*

The cross country team was about to start, and I decided to bike/run with them today.

 They were biking in a store thing, and the path was extremely narrow. There was a guy in front of me who insisted on teasing me by slowing down and making me walk into his bike. 

 I got my own bike, adjusted the seat, and rode in front of him. I did this for a while, and then the store became more detailed. I saw a big DDR case, and decided to go look at it. 

 I was instantly lost in the store. I tried to find where I was going but isles twisted and turned and I couldn't find where I was. 

 I checked my phone to see if I could call my friend Joe, but it said "No Service W/E". I thought how weird it was that I have no service in the UP. 

 I kept searching, but the more I tried to get out, the more lost I became. I saw a store for "Macy's" and wondered if I had accidnetly come in that entrance. 

 Suddenly, I was with Joe and I had no idea how I got there. I turned to Joe and said, 

 "I just completely forgot where I was!"

 "Elevators will do that to you," He reponds.

 We continue walking and I hear a guy behind me call me cute. I am like  ::D:  now and I get on an elevator and ride up. As soon as we get to the top, I trip and yell, "JAPAN!" (wtf?) and some people stare and laugh at me. 

 Joe and I come to a wall at the building, and there is a tiny little door that we crawl through. That door takes us to a silver horizontaly moving elevator.

*Fire Sharks*

I was in the basement, already lucid. For some reason, I was thinking that my friend Joe was having a shared dream with me, so we had a challenge to see who could shoot fire from our fingers the fastest. 

 We had 3 cups on a table, each had a different design The goal was to destroy the cup by shooting fire from our fingers. It was his turn, and he failed at first. I gathered my confidence, and focused on shooting fire from my finger, but I failed.

 On his second attempt, he succeeded. This annoyed me. No matter how hard I tried, I couldn't get fire!  :Sad: 

 He says he wants to show me this funny evil bunny video, and I tell him to show me in real life not now. I give in to his pleads, but I plan on working on other things when I get up to my old bedroom. 

As I walk down the hall to my old bedroom, I say to myself how this is MY dream, and I am the god of it all. He laughs at me, and I ask him if he wants to see me jump out of the window like I did before. He says sure, but first the bunny video. 

 He turns on the computer, and says that he needs my password so I type it in and I keep failing, so I give it to him and make him do it. I sit on my bed and pick up a drink coaster thing, and examine the detail.

 It was purple on the edge, and glossy in the middle. I think how everything DOES look better in a dream, and then I realize that in real life that's not even the same coaster. 

 Some water starts running down the carpet and we hear beeping noises. He goes to get a towl to clean it up, and insists that I hug him for it.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Pool Fire*

I was going to my boyfriends house, and when I got there I went to his room and he told me he didn't have anything to wear. I offered to let him borrow some of my clothes jokingly, but to my surprise he said yes. 

 He did some funny poses and looked a little homosexual but we had fun. We decided to go out to the public indoor pool and swim. He was like a fish, he didn't even have to come up for air. I just hung out and talked to people. 

 I sat on the ledge and he came over to me and hugged me  ::D: . I swam with him after that, and then we started seeing this huge explosion. The whole room was filled with a giant fireball. 

 When it dissapated, there was a lot of dead people. We survived that because we were in the pool and the water saved us somehow.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Edward!*

 I was on the porch and I had a phone call. I answered it and apparently Edward from Twilight was on the other end lol. 

 "I'll be home in a few hours, babe," he says, and hangs up. 

 I go out to this pond thing, and there are apparently sharks and whales in the water but you have to avoid them while walking in circles. There's a trench in the middle, and crossing it is very difficult.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Starry Night*

I begun to see an image of a my staircase. I grabbed on to it and used it to pull my body into the dream and let loose of the feeling of sleeping in a bed. 

 I was safely in the dream, so I did a reality check to confirm it. I walked down the stairs and out the front door into a beautiful starry night. Although it was beautiful, I preferred it to be daytime. I closed my eyes and imagined the scene to be day, and reopened them. It was still night. 

 I heard poorly constructed piano music coming from one of the bricks of the house. It was creepy in an innocent way. It sounded like a deformed, butchered up, slower version of The Entertainer. 

 I went back inside the house, and then woke up.

*Staircases*

DEILDed from the previous lucid. After the vibrations were done, I woke up in my room. Of course, it was dark. There was a blue disc that would rotate and had the time in the middle. It would change ever so often. 

 I turned on the lamp next to my bed. It barely helped to light up the room, and made it even creepier. 

 I left the room, crossed a very dark void of a basement and ran up the unlit stairs. At the top of that staircase was another set of long winding stairs. I wondered how long this would go on for.

 I finally came to the top, and it connected to what my living room was supposed to look like. I felt like I was about to wake up, so I rubbed my hands together to sustain it. 

 The living room was a mix between our current living room and the old one from when we lived in New York. It was twice as big as both of them, was green with a red floral pattern, and eerily quaint. It was also dimly lit.

 My parents were sitting on the couch. I went up to my dad.

 "What's it like to be a character in my dream?" I ask him.

 "Well...It's fine I suppose. It's annoying to have to put up with all this shit though," he replied. My mom nodded to agree.  :tongue2: 

 I decided to explore this old, probably haunted, mansion. I felt myself waking up again, and tried to rub my hands together but it didn't work. 

*Adopting*

 I had a FA in my room, and woke up without doing a reality check this time. The clock said "4:56" and I thought how lucky I was to finish up that last lucid before my alarm clock went off. 

 I woke up, and went to write those lucids in my dream journal. I also notice that there is a rack of clothes in my room. I ask my mom what they are there for, and she says that we are going to adopt D, one of the neighborhood kids because his parents put him up for adoption. 

 I get on IRC and apparently someone has hacked them and it's saying "BUG #1" , "BUG #2" on the connect screen.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Flower Park*

It was my mom and I's job to work at some kind of park. It was full of flowers, so it must have been similar to the botanical gardens. She was showing me different types of weeds and flowers. 

 In one scene, we were gardening by the parking lot and there was a massive pot hole. It was probably the size of a car and maybe 50 feet deep. People were falling in it and we were wondering why the employees hadn't repaired it.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Picnic with MJ*

I was on a picnic at the beach with a few friends. Next to us was a giant play house, like the ones in McDonalds or something. I guess you're really never too old for them because we decided to go play on it. 

 The thing was HUGE and I easily got lost in it. From the inside, I noticed a weird old man sitting down in a beach chair watching me. My friends went down the slide, and I begun to go down but then remembered how staticy I got. I felt the static from the slide and new there might be a shock at the bottom. Every slide had that feeling, so I avoided the slides.

 My friends decided to go back to the hotel, and I was asked to get my friend's shoes when I left. I went back to the picnic blanket on the beach and there was now this mini TV. 

 I turned it on, and MJ was on the television. He teleported from the TV to the blanket and picnic-ed with me.  ::shock:: 

 He was pretty nice, but some people were staring. 

 I went back to the hotel, and I had to share a room with my sister. We went down to the lobby area and they had this beautiful chocolate cake.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Mad Towels*

I was getting ready for the first day of school, and apparently my sister was home. She was getting very mad because for some reason she wanted my room. She storms in my room and wipes her face on a towel and then leaves. :/

 In the meantime, there is apparently a few kittens that have gotten loose. There is three of them, one is black, one is orange, and the other is grey. 

 It was apparently extremely important that they track the kittens down and find them.

*Fragments:*
I keep seeing brief images of me climbing something to try to get to the top. The colors were dark, and I was racing against other people. I think this was a very dark themed dream.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Plane Crash*

We were going on a vacation somewhere, and needed to take a plane to get there. The plane was very lavish, and had booths as its seats. I was looking out the window and I saw all the pretty clouds. It was really vivid. 

 My dad was sitting in front of me and we were just talking casually when the pilot passes out. For some reason, they want me to control the plane.  ::?: 

 I get up in the cockpit, and people over the radio are telling me what to do. I'm controlling the plane now, and sometimes I do very well while other times we almost crash.

 At one point, I accidentally swoop very low to the ground. It's a hilly red farmland, and quite beautiful. We were probably a few feet from crashing at that point.

 It's time to land at the landing strip, and I manage to actually let the plane come to the ground smoothly. Apparently, you have to get it lined up exactly to the landing strip. There was this black tape that went across the plane showing me how far I missed, and I was several inches off. One of the flight attendants gives me a dirty look and I manage to push the plane back (yes, with my hands) to the correct place. 

 My family and I get off at the station, and observe this new land. The road was composed of dark gray bricks, which were wet. The sky was dreary and the air was humid. Most of the buildings followed the gray brick pattern. 

 We came to our hotel. At the entrance there was a giant brick arch, and a little brown wooden door. We came inside, and the place was very quaint. 

 I go back outside, because I see some people that I knew from school. They are talking about how cool it was that I managed to fly a plane, and I am like, "yeah, whatever".  :tongue2: 


*Just like Jamaica*

I was outside on the driveway when my dad comes over and yells at me. He basically tells me to leave and not come back. He starts running at me, so I hop on my bike to escape lol. 

 I bike until I see the neighborhood pond, and notice that there are a lot of people gathered around it. When I get closer, I realize that parts of the shoreline have become very pretty and looked like the shores of Jamaica. 

 There are people in the water, so I talk to a few and they tell me that an organization decided to have "Jaimaca Day" here, and import the sand and water just for today.  :tongue2: 

 I get in the water, and it looks very beautiful. The sand is pale and the water is a beautiful sky blue. The water is very warm. 

 I decide to go home, and I sneak in my room. When in the bathroom, I somehow see my neighbors house when I look in the hand mirror. I am seeing down into their bathroom. I am shocked, and wonder how this is happening.

 There is a few people in the bathroom now, and they are asian. In the dream I seem to think that it's company at their house, sinse my neighbors aren't Asian. He looks up, and points to me, or my mirror, or whatever. 

 Eventually, I think that I figure it out. Apparently, the reflection from their window bounced off the mirror on the other side, and then went right through their window, through my WALLS, and was projected onto my hand mirror.  ::|: 

*Fragments:*
A giant brown pirate hat.Shane and a maze of halls.BIG spider. Like 6 inches in diameter. The worst part is when I woke up, I still saw it and freaked out.  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Safari*

I had to deliver a package to someone who lived out in Africa. There were a lot of lions that were chasing me and apparently I could run at super speeds so it wasn't a big deal. 

 On the way back, I encountered a few herds of rhinos and goats. I came to this cave, and in the inside were ruins. There were broken statues and broken cement. I figured it was the remains of an ancient civilization. 

*Big Game*

We were getting ready for some kind of huge game. My friend's kept teasing me, and I told them if they didn't shut up I would quit the team. 

 We got there, and there was at least 1,000 students there. There was about 10 schools versing eachother. It was some kind of volleyball dodgeball mix

----------


## Jeff777

These dreams remind me a lot about What??Me??'s dreams.

----------


## What??Me??

> These dreams remind me a lot about What??Me??'s dreams.



What dreams? lol. Anyways I like the dream journal.  ::D:

----------


## Queen Zukin

> These dreams remind me a lot about What??Me??'s dreams.



My dreams remind me of Tess's dreams.  :tongue2: 

Only had one little fragment last night.  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: 

I was laying on the floor for some silly reason and some kid comes up to me and tells me that I smell terrible, and I'm like WHAT, but I can't do anything about it because for some reason I can't even move in the dream lol.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Dry spells suck.  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

Looks like my mind decided to make up for the past few days with a few WTF dreams.  ::chuckle:: 

*Lonely Swimmer*

I'm swimming in a pool at a hotel. There's hardly anyone here but a few people. They are all older than me by decades. I get out of the pool to see if I can find anyone I know at the hotel. 

 I come across Brad, an old neighbor of mine. I ask him if he still swims reguarly, and he gives me a swift and firm no. The pool blows up in fire behind me for some reason, and I go off to do something else. 

*The Hybrids*

I was sitting in the dinner eating dinner with my family. There are these bizarre animals knocking on the windows. One was half dog half bear, and stood over 10 feet tall. 

 At one point in the dream, I remember walking down a hall and to a coworker. I think we were detectives. We walked out onto the porch and congratulated each other on what a good job we had done.

 Out of no where, we jumped 30 feet to the ground and starting randomly running around the yard at super speeds.

 Later in the dream, we board a boat/plane hybrid, because the evil animal hybrids are attacking us. On the inside of the plane were actually places for each particular race to sit. No one must have payed attention to it cause I sat in the Asian section, 3rd row down, left side, which had 5 seats. We started going very, very fast. 

 The pilot/captain was assuring us that it was legal that we could go this fast because we were "Second Class", and had the right of way over "Third Class". Third class was a bunch of boaters and tubers. Apparently, it was legal to run them over.  ::?: 

 We went extremely fast, through this canal thing. The whole ride was through a narrow canal, which had thousands of boaters. I hoped to meet my long lost daughter when I got to our destination. She had been taken away by Sephoroth, and then could age 10 years in a day. LOL.

 At one point, we stopped for this guy sitting on a tube. He was being harassed by this immature man, who was giving him wedgies in his boxers. We played a prank on the immature man, then sped off.

 We would occasionally all change seats. The second time I changed, I was still in the "Asian" section, but I moved up one row so there was only one row in front of me. In my row, there was only 3 seats. No one sat by me and I felt lonely.  :Sad: 

*E-Club*

We had made an IRL club for these other forums that I am at. There were people dancing and having a good time. I think there was a live DJ, who was raving and rapping at the same time. It sounded pretty good. 

 In the back of the room, this lady was working on a map of the world. When it came her time to rap, she would do a pretty good job. 

 I was in the back of the room, working on some project. I had to do an art poster for the forum, but I was no good at art. I ask the guy next to me if he'd like to trade (he was working on a spread sheet), and he accepts my offer. 

 While trading, we start getting a brown-out. Lights are flickering and dimming and suddenly the people dancing in the room have disappeared. After the brown out is gone, my friend tries to turn the TV back on, but its giving him this error message to wait a few minutes, which he is ignoring. I tell him to wait, then I try it and it works. 

 We get back to working on the projects. The spread sheet needs to be colored for some silly reason, so I sit on the floor and open up a crayon box. The inside of the crayon box says, "its a whol lot bettr if u smokez".  ::shock:: 

*Cans*

We had to collect cans for this school donation event, in which we would be camping out in my front yard for a week. I had only found 1 bag of cans, which made me feel bad. 

 During the day, we were allowed to go out to town and get cans. For some reason, I was "Zack" from Zack & Cody... ::wtf:: 

 I went downstairs to my room to get some money I had saved up, and Cody followed. We needed to get dressed because we were only in our underwear. I remember thinking that I wasn't used to being a guy, so getting dressed like this would be new. I found a shirt and some pants, but then realized that the shirt was dirty so I went to the sink to handwash it real quick, then put it back on. 

 I came up the stairs and went up another flight of stairs. Upstairs were some girls, and a woman probably in her 30's. She was tall, blonde, and wore bright red lipstick. Although she was still youthful, you could see her age. 

 She told me that I had gotten her pregnant, and was still holding my baby. I didn't know what to do, so I just talked to the other girls in the room. 

 We had some kind of conference to go to. The room had black tiles with gray walls. It was spacious, and only had a single table in it where a few people sat. 

 After the meeting was over, I was called into a small office in the corner of the spacious room. The lady with red lipstick was there, and for some reason we started making out (WTF?!).  ::makeitstop:: 

*Raft Dreams*

 Another WTF dream...I was once again a guy. We were on these raft things and fishing. The rafts were yellow, and about 6 feet long and 3 feet wide. There was probably 5 people crammed onto just one. 

 I saw that the guide kept looking at me, and I began flirting with him (uh...I'm still a guy...). There is a girl in the middle of the raft with brown hair. She's getting jealous because she can't get the gay guy to like her. 

 We decide to go white water rafting. Everyone has their own raft now, except it's a little smaller and we are riding them on our bellies. I am near the edge, when I notice that this "river" is only a mere human constructed canal thing. I tap the edges and they sound plastic. 

 I notice that we are about to go over a very large waterfall, so I swim up to the guide and he tells us that this waterfall has over a one hundred foot drop, and we are likely to wake up in the process of trying to go through it. He says that at the bottom of the waterfall flows red water...

 The guide and I hold hands, but I have a FA thing. Instead of completely waking up, I have a dream before it. In my dream, I am in the woods. It is really creepy and deserted, except for the girl down at the rafts. She is standing there, shivering. She sees me, and tells me to run away as fast as I can. I don't listen to her, but she keeps telling me to just leave and save myself.

 A spirit like thing comes. It looks vampirish. As it passes through her, she suddenly drops dead to the ground. The spirit disappears into the brush and I FA.  :Eek: 

 I wake up in the hotel that we were staying at. Most people are already up and getting ready for another day on the river. I'm the only one left in the room, except my mom which I tell the dream to. I see the brunette trying to listen to our conversation from outside the room. She looks worried, and looks mildly beat up. 

 I can't go with them on the trip because I contracted some weird disease. 

*Fragments:*
We were going to some meeting for people who were lactose intolerant. It was to help us and discover which foods we were more prone to reacting to. One of the doctors there was one of my classmates from German class.Once again, I fail to comprehend my dream journal. Written early in the night, _"Zand and coy go to amusement place. a giff I have kid trying to find her"._

----------


## Queen Zukin

I CBA to post my dreams yesterday, I got in an altercation with my friend and it went late into the night until we finally sorted it out. I remembered 2 dreams and 1 fragment yesterday. 

 I didn't remember any dreams last night, I only got three hours of sleep.  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

* X-Ray Drive Thru*

We were running this really weird service for people. They would go through our drive thru, and be scanned by some kind of X-Ray. The X-ray was just a bunch of little lines that jumped around, but it could tell us if they were missing a limb, even if they already had the correct amounts of limbs.

 It was really weird, but the people who were missing limbs, we called them "giraffes". 

*Gemini Horses
*

Some friends and I decided to go on an expedition up a large mountain. It was covered in grass and fields, and was actually pretty astounding. 

 We weren't supposed to be there though, for some reason. At the top of the mountain was a small self sufficient village. They lived in small huts, and it was pretty cute. We had to leave immediately, because one of our friends became seriously sick. We had to leave him there because it was too dangerous to bring him with us.

 We brought help back up the mountain with us, but instead of helping our sick friend, they caught too caught up in the scenery. They walked through the village to a place where we hadn't been, and onto a boardwalk. 

 The boardwalk spanned several miles, and went across the lush rolling hills where the horses roamed. There was a small wooden fence that had accidentally came open, and a horse escaped from it. One of the men with us said, "I believe that to be a Gemini horse." 

 We kept walking on the boardwalk, and I felt myself waking up so I decided to DEILD, but mom woke me up before I could get that far.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Xtreme Ferris*

I was coming to a small amusement park, and they had this Ferris wheel thing. I've never been on a rollercoaster, but I dediced to go on the Ferris wheel. 

 The bottom part had tracks like a rollercoaster, but then it went up in the air. Instead of being slow, you would go at extreme speeds. 

 I get on a cart alone, and it starts up. The G-forces are extreme, and I must close my eyes so they don't dry up. I feel myself being thrown upside down and around. It was pretty intense, espiecally because in real life I haven't felt those sensations. 

 I get off the ride, and decide to go on it again. I notice this time that some of the carts have these safety bars that you can hang onto, so I ask the operator if I can ride one with the bar. 

 I ride two more times, and have a ton of fun. When I was done, a friend of mine just got broken up with by her boyfriend. She was crying, and we had to console her. After she felt better, we decided to give eachother make overs lol. 

*Writing a Banana*

I was standing in my garage, which was actually an island with natives on it. I had received a letter that one of the child natives needed to be disciplined, but the English was so terrible that I needed help to decode it. 

 I read it and it said something like, "I am writing this banana because a child needs to be disciplined for not wearing his tiki." This then caused an arguement whether people could see around them if they were swimming under 40 feet of water. It got really hostile, so I made 40 feet of water appear and wrote a message in the sand to prove that I could see. 

 The tribal leader steps in and tells us that he will take care of the situation. He reads the letter out loud, and some of us giggle at the strange errors. He points to a boy and asks him if he has had his 16th birthday party. The little chubby native nods. The tribal leader accuses him of the crime because he is a compulsive lier, and because he is only 15.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Trains and Donuts*

 I was a guy, and we were in the back of the school goofing off with some friends. We were going to go on a field trip that required a long train ride. We were trying to get away from our supervisor so we didn't have to go on the trip.

 We eventually got locked up in the bathroom, and were told not to leave there. There was a light switch on the wall, and we realized that if we worked together, we could turn it on. This light switch would also unlock the door, allowing us to escape. 

 We did it, and ran to another Men's bathroom across the hall to hide. Our supervisor found us, and ordered us all out. I hid by a wall, and he didn't find me. The boys were laughing and were like, "No, no! He's on the OTHER side!"

 The supervisor eventually found me, and ordered me to line up where the other classmates were. Most of them were on the train already, but I saw a few of my friends standing around. I was back to being a girl.

 I hopped on the train with some blonde chick, and fell asleep. When I woke up, we were just getting off the highway. Somehow, each train section had turned into an individual bus. I was happy that I had slept through most of it, until the girl next to me said, "Yeah well, you missed a lot of water shooting out of the ground!"

 2 and a half hours had passed. I looked back at the flyer of how long it should have took, and instead of being half an hour, it said 2 and a half hours. 

 Even though we were 2 hours out of my town, we drove through a town suspiciously similar to mine. It was dark outside, and I wondered why sinse it was only 3:30. I looked at my watch and it said 5:29.

 The bus turned into an individual car with my sister and I. We were about to reach our destination but she didn't know how to get into their lot. To get into their driveway, you would have to make an extremely sharp turn. The car in front of us decided to drive up their steep lawn which was full of rocks.  ::shock:: 

 She decided to do the same. We almost didn't make it. We got out of the car and I was greeted by some of my friends. There were people not from my school as well. An Asian girl said hello to me, and I walked to where my friends were sitting.

 One of my friends, we'll call her A, was sitting on a bench. She looked exhausted and bored out of her mind. 

 "Do you have an iPod?! I'm SO bored! I've been here nearly 20 hours!" She said. I told her that I did have an iPod, and I went out to the car to get it.

 I came back to give it to her, but told her to be careful because the Ipod was hooked up to the car which was hanging off the edge of a cliff. 

 Some people brought donuts. I decided to get one and eat it. Then another. And another. I never even felt full. I couldn't taste the donuts, but I could really feel their texture. 

 The teacher said that we were going to clean up now, unless anybody had any thing else. More donuts? I ate them. I vividly remember the chocolate glazed donuts and the vanilla donuts with pink icing and sprinkles. Mm.

 We cleaned up, and the casual park benches became school desks. She handed out a sheet with the elements on it. Apparently, this was chemistry class. I looked for Au, and it was written really weird. It had AU at the top right hand corner, and then an A in the middle. 

*Memory Sucker*

I was sitting on some benchers, when some how a friend of mine (who wasn't even there at the moment) decided to totally diss me. I went to my other friend to sit next to her. 

 The crowd disperses, and I guess time has passed because now it is dark and raining hard. I am looking for someone, but I cannot find them. I come into a pub, which is just as darkly themed as the pouring night outside. I am looking through their drawers for documentations. 

 I look out the window, and see something extremely bizarre. There are a lot of people outside bustling around, when this metal hatlike thing on a chain comes down and suctions a person up. Apparently, it would either eat their memory, or eat their soul. 

 It could come through windows too. Knowing that, I freaked out and hid under the bar. It was coming through the window and eating people in the pub, and I freaked out even more.  :Eek: 

 The creature's slimy, clawy, green hands reached through the fire place and felt around for people. 

*Payback*

We were walking around town, and I had the wrong pair of shoes on. I needed to go back and change shoes at the hotel. We got in our car, and headed off so I could get out of the nasty boots and into some sandals. 

 When we got back into the car, a red car in front of us hit our car. They got out of the car, but pretended they didn't care...So we ran over them...  ::twisted:: 

 We wanted to track these two little toddlers down and feed them ice cream for what ever reason. We were tracking them on a GPS when I fell through a sidewalk. I got back up...and then fell through another. That must have happened 5 or 6 times before i decided to walk on the road instead.

 Because I was on the road, I could see that they were doing construction underneath the sidewalk, and forgot to put a warning sign up.

*False Fails*

I was trying to DEILD from the previous dream, but failing, failing, failing! I gave up and lifted up my sleep mask. Something wasn't quite right.

I had two clocks, both showed a correct logical time. I looked away and looked back...the clock number was the same. I looked at my hands. It was more confusing than anything. I had painted green nails, but there was something blurry about them that I couldn't understand. Obviously, I really suck at counting because I had two thumbs, but couldn't really comprehend it. I finally managed to do so and come to the conclusion I WAS dreaming, and stood up. 

My body felt tingly, like in my first lucid ever. It was very odd. The scene suddenly lost most of its vividness, and my sleep mask decided it would come back over my face. I pulled it back up, and it went back down. I decided to forget fighting with it, and just see right through it instead lol.  :tongue2: 

 With that thought, the scene became a lot more vivid. I stood there for a few seconds and relaxed. I could hear the rain hitting the side of the house. 

 I tried to turn on a light in my room, but it didn't work of course. I had gotten used to running across the dark basement, so I did so without any fear. When I got near the stairs I accidentally hit my hand on a vacuum and it hurt. 

 I got up the stairs and stabilized with my hands. That was extremely vivid feeling. I was a little shocked at this, and did it again. I could feel the warmth from it and when I looked at my hands I could see down to the very cell. 

 I walked in the living room, where my dad was sitting on the couch and my mom was sitting on the other couch across from him. 

 When I walk in she says, "Drink Omega O oi!" I ignore her, and ponder asking her a question about being a DC, but nothing good comes to mind. I look out the window and everything is crystal clear. Clearer than real life. It's once again light and bright outside, and the trees and gently swaying in the wind. 

 I go to the kitchen table and see a few shreds of french fries on the table. I remember my task to move them with my mind...but was then instantly distracted. Some animals behind me were apparently doing really weird stunts...

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Spider Dollhouse* 

I had found an old doll house in the house. I decided to clean it out and found that there were THOUSANDS of spiders in it. 

 I got the vacuum in an attempt to suck them all out but they were resistant. Somehow, they managed to be immune to the force of the vacuum, and just ran away.

*Lava Lamps*

I was going to be late for school! I had missed the first few days, so my friend (we'll call him B), decides to pick me up. We're already a few hours late, so we just take our time. 

 The truck turns into a bus, and I am near the window and he is sitting on the other side of me. He has his arm around me, and I'm relatively cold so he hugs me (awww!).  ::D: 

 This guy is pretty hot, and we start making out. It only lasted a few seconds, but it was awesome. Some people were staring,  but what ever. 

 I got to the school, and tried to find my first hour. First hour was supposed to be history, but I missed it and went to math. 

 Later in the day, I was supposed to turn in this project that had to do with something beautiful. I had taken a picture of some mountains up in Michigan's upper peninsula, and decided that it would suffice. 

 Everyone was laying their projects down on the floor in the tiny brown room. The teacher, Mrs. P, came over and told me how beautiful my project was. My friend (we'll call her A), had brought a bottle of anti-dandruff shampoo. I wondered what she was going to do with that.  ::?: 

 When she was being graded, she added the shampoo in a tank and then water/lemonade. The shampoo reacted with the liquid and did lava lamp motions, slowly going up and down.

 Mrs. P asked Anna how she did that, and she forgot. She was stuttering trying to remember the answers.

 I was on the bus again, and got off early before my stop so I could jog home. In the background were the great mountains that I had taken a picture of earlier. I ran around the road, and then home.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Waiting*

After waking up, I come upstairs and my mom is getting ready to leave for the Arkansas trip. I haven't even begun packing my bags yet! 

 She says that it all depends on what dad says, whether we leave or not. I'm a little bit frusterated by this, but leave to get my bags packed.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Old South*

It was in the time of slavery, or at least a little ways after it. I was a black woman who was traveling and I needed a place to have lunch at. I came to a small restaurant. It was very small, maybe one room or so. 

 There was a highly educated black woman operating the stoves, and I got her attention by politely asking something. In this phrase included the word "Ma'am", and hearing this she turned around in shock. 

 She told me that she had never been called "Ma'am" before, it was always, "Hey you!" or the like. I was very surprised by this, and she offered me something to eat. It was a southern-Mexican blend and it tasted amazing.

*Fragments*
Had this dream I went to a party in the dessert, but we had to leave because it rained on us.  ::?:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Surprise Road trip*

My friend and I were living in a house that had been abandoned a long time ago. The house was still in excellent shape, but there was no clear evidence that anyone was going to come back anytime soon.

 We had no where else to live, so we resided there. Eventually, the police found our hide out and ordered us into his car. We had a dog as well, and we were absolutely crammed in there. 

 The police were checking the house for any last people, and it began to snow outside.

 "Hey look! The first snow!" My friend said happily. 

 "Oh...great," I replied sarcastically. It was already building up to several inches, and when the cops came back to their car instead of taking us to the police station we went on some kind of road trip.  ::roll:: 

*Fragments*
I had to write this mega essay in a class of mine.I was making fish for dinner...and when it came out of the oven...instead of being 3 pieces of fish it was a HUGE lobster. I was absolutely baffled at this.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*2nd to Last Level of Hell*

I was standing outside a brick wall. It was over 30 feet tall and grey. The clouds were overcast, and the scene was very dreary. 

 I was told that I was in the 2nd to last level of hell from Dante's Inferno. The gates opened, and I was ushered inside. 

 A family awaited me. It wasn't my family. They were dressed in grey, and seemed to be from the 1920's era. The women of the family wore a grey dress, while the men wore a grey suit. 

 On the other side of the wall was a neighborhood. It was a single street, and every house looked the same. Dull red bricks, 2 stories and a small lawn with withering grass. There was maybe 10 houses on each side of the single street, and the large grey wall surrounded us. 

 We walked silently to our designated house. On the white driveway was a baby in a basket. The mother picked it up, and wondered how it got here. 

 She took the baby inside and we followed. There were rules from the baby, which I can't remember clearly. The baby would never grow up, or be in eternal pain. Something around those lines...

*Greek Test*

I had to take a test in some kind of room, but it wasn't school. People kept talking and the supervisor got extremely angered. The room turned into a stage with some chairs, and everyone was now wearing a toga and a leaf head band.

 On the stage were people who were trying to do impressive acts, like a talent show. The more impressive the act, the more points they got which would help improve their test scores.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Amusing Shoes*

I was playing this game like thing, where you controlled an amusement park. In this game though, you only controlled what kind of shoes people wore, and how they wore them. 

 There were 3 choices of shoes. Sneakers, high heals, or mismatched high heels. 

 At one point I stopped playing and went to windex the windows and clean them out. Then I blew some really big bubbles.


*Runaway*

For some reason, my mom told me that she was going to kill me. Ok. She had a knife in her hand, and the dog had a knife as well. She told me to get a head start in running. 

 I stole the knife from my dog (wasn't that hard), and ran into the woods in front of our house. I didn't know where to hide, how far would they look? 

 I was doing the run-jump in my dreams and found it incredibly annoying. I run too fast in my dreams and it becomes more and more of a jump. Not what you want when you're trying to conceal yourself. 

 I (literally) jumped into a bush and hid there for a few seconds, but she found me and I went on the run again. 

 I was alone for a few seconds when I came across a _beautiful_ field of flowers. Queen's Lace as far as the eye could see. I wanted to stay there so badly, but I needed to keep running. 

 Reluctantly, I ran across the field and found myself at my friend's house (which should have been on the exact OTHER side). I rang the doorbell and tried to get his attention, but there was no answer. 

 I sprinted across the street and found myself at the edge of a lake...Would she look for me there at the other side of the lake? 
I ran in the shallow part of the lake. It didn't slow me down, and for some reason I didn't care if I got wet. The lake was a little bit chilly, and I could feel the mushy sand beneath me. 

 I came across a building, and in that building was a hall. There was a very discrete gray door, and I went inside. The room was less than 5 feet width and length, but it was fine for hiding. I sat on a cardboard box and began reading a book. 

 A few minutes later, someone opened the door. I looked up, thinking it was my mother, but saw a women in a blue dress. 

 "Are you ready?" She asks. Behind her is a hospital room with a few beds. I wondered what I needed to be ready for...

 I came out of the room (Hah, almost typed closet XD), and sat on  a bed while she checked the vital signs of a dead person.

 I looked out the window. Near us was the lake, and they were having some festivities a few miles away. Since we were on a hill, I could see it all very clearly. My mom was there, she seemed to be looking. I wondered if she would still kill me or if she was normal again. It made me sad thinking about it.

 The women in the blue dress turned to me. 

 "Are you ready to go outside?" She asked. I froze in fear. 

 "I need about 20-30 minutes," I responded. Hopefully mom would be gone from that area after that time. 

 The women looked carefully at me. "Depression?" She asked, and then started listing other mental conditions. 

 "Runaway," I said softly. Her eyes filled with empathy, and she wrapped her arms around me and gave me a really big hug.

*Rooster Attack*

 I was Harry Potter. I was talking to this rooster figurine, who said he'd try to tell the story again as good as he could. 

 There were two witches who were trying to get into a castle. They were doing all they could. Finally, one witch became greedy and used the most evil technique known to man. 

 The witch attacked the other witch, and drained her blood. She ate it, which somehow allowed her passage into the castle. But doing so created an evil monster.

 I was with Ron and Hermione sitting on the porch, when a HUGE rooster starting coming up from the fields. It wasn't 'alive', but it looked like a pinyata. It was a pinyata that could cast spells, and we had to defeat this 100 foot high avian.

 The porch lifted violently up off the ground as did the rooster. Hermione wasn't anywhere to be seen, but Ron was standing dangerously close to the edge of the porch.

 I was more towards the door, and ushered Ron to come closer to me but he couldn't hear me. We casted spells as quickly as we could, the first damage done was to the creature's right eye. Inside you could see all of the wooden structures that held it together. 

 Things were blowing off from the porch and coming straight at me! I ducked inside the house as they flew inside the door and past me. Somehow I knew there was a couch coming...Had I had this dream before?

 I stepped back outside and cast more spells at the rooster. People, such as Ginny, were trapped inside the Rooster and we were freeing them.
*
Spoon Fight*

I was flying around in my basement, when I realized that I just fell asleep in real life a few minutes ago, thus I must be dreaming!

 I did a reality check and I had an odd amount of fingers, 6 on each hand. I stood still to stabilize, and this time it felt weird. It felt as if I was being pushed to the right by a strong current! 

 I ran upstairs and my mom and dad were in the kitchen. I decided this would be a good time to do the task of the month. 

 "Hey mom, I have a question for you," I said. 

 "Oh? Say..Do...Tell...When..." She started babling nonsense. 

 "What do you think of being a DC, and existing only in my dreams?" I ask her. 

 "Oh! I think it's fair enough. I dream about you as well!" She says.  :Eek: 

 "When you're awake, I dream. When I'm awake, you dream. In fact I had a dream that you were barking at some dog last night," she continues.  

 She starts babbling again, so I run out the door to see what and who is outside. There are a ton of pretty flowers, even in the middle of the driveway. It's really a beautiful day, but I decide there's more to do inside.

 Call me crazy, but I had been planning this one out, and unfortunately my mom was the only DC in the room.

 I sneak in the porch door, and grab a spoon. 

 "MORTAL COMBAT!!!" I yell and run at her.  ::roll::  She summons a spoon from behind her back and we start dueling it out with our spoons. In the middle of the fight I have to pause because I get a text. 

 It said something like "get on BBEE I wanna talk," It was longer than that but made no sense. I didn't feel like losing my lucidity to go find out what it was either. 

We continued fighting in the living room, and I won.  ::D: 

My dad comes in the room and tells us what he brought home from the grocery store. It was all bread.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*2 Foot Staircase*

I was outside, standing in some long line. They were doing casting for some kind of movie. 

 I went inside a cafeteria, and sat with my friends. Some instructors came out and told us that they would be showing us where our lockers were. They took us in groups.

 I was slow, and my group went ahead of me. They went through the blue and white colored gym, and then up a very long narrow staircase.

 The staircase was only 2 feet in width, and was many many flights tall. The railing was messed up, and every time you had to turn into another flight of stairs, you had to jump OVER the railing. 

 I'm afraid of heights, and was relieved when I reached the top. Until I saw what lay beyond.

 At the top of the giant staircase was a very small platform with no railings. It was square and white, and had a tiny little ladder that was about 3 feet tall (mind you, its a one hundred foot drop if you fall off this platform!) onto a green hall. 

 "I can't do this," I said in fear. 

 "Sure you can," a man said. Where was this voice coming from?

 I looked down and saw a man, apparently called the "Driver", who would help people from one platform to the next. He helped me get myself into the green silk hall. 

 When I was in the hall, it was sort of a playhouse structure. I felt happy and safe in it...

Seems like this is one of those dreams that means something... ::undecided::

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Star Scandal*

I was on the driveway, with some friends and family. We were walking down it, and it was night. I had pretty white heels on and we were all looking up at the sky. 

 It was star covered and beautiful. There were more stars in the sky than I had ever seen in my real life. I went to the neighbors house, and was apparently going to spend the night at my friend A's house. I had to drop my shoes off at her house for some reason, and a few of my accessories. 

 When we were at A's house, we kept talking about some kind of music scandal that happened. We were going through some old CD's and picking out which ones we liked. I was sitting at the top of a staircase and there were a lot of spiders there.  :Sad: 

 I come in the laundry room, and A is sitting on the floor. I ask what she is doing there and her mom apparently said something weird to her. 


*Comments*

This was just a really quick dream I had a few seconds before I woke up. I was on a YouTube page, listening to some weird techno. People were commenting on the page saying that they should just let this video die, because the music was so bad.

 I scrolled down, and apparently I had written a comment agreeing with them (which is rare, because I have only commented on a Youtube video like...twice).  ::roll::

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Texas Toast*

We were doing some really random class get together. We would sit in a room with the lights on and with flashlights, and read stories. People were coming in and out of the room, and when they would come in we would pose...I don't know lol it was insane.

 At one point in the dream, my friend is reading and a guy, J, is holding a flashlight. J is having problems keeping his hands steady, and a girl says to him, "It's not like making Texas Toast, J!"

 He replies, "At least Texas Toast won't kill me!"  ::wtf:: 

*Fragments:*
Something to do with a horse, in my room. It was brown...A moldy shower...A lot of clutter by my mom's room.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Little Pianist*

I know the dream was longer, but I remember vividly a girl with brown hair and in a red dress. She is just coming home, and her two year old son waits anxiously, but is ignored.

 In the next scene, they are at the piano practicing together. He is extremely good at piano.

*Mashed Potatoes and Peas*

I was at home, and we were fixing dinner. On the table were the essentials, and I was bringing up some peas from the basement. I tried a few because I was hungry and it tasted AMAZING! It was kind of spicey but warm and tasted like really good peas.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I've been in vacation for the past few days, so I couldn't update my dream journal as much.

 My friend and I parasailing!



*The Rave*

My DOUBLEU key is currently failing. I am going to replace all DOUBLEU's as *s. 

My friend and I were in Ohio on vacation somewhere. He wanted to take me to a rave, and said that I (needed to go clothes shopping. we picked out some clothes, and then we needed to board a car to get there. 

 The first car looked completely beat up and wrecked. I didn't want to go in it, so we waited for the next car. After a few cars, we saw a white van. we got in the car. 

*9,000 Times*

I was living in some kind of dorm, and Edward Cullen was looking for me. He needed me to join his coven for a little while. 

 We gathered by a bridge, and I asked him when the newest vampire would be joining us. Apparently, the human had to get pregnant before he could be a vampire...And this human was a guy. 

 "Is he pregnant?" I asked Edward.

 "I did him over 9,000 times, he should be!" He replied.  ::shock:: 

 We waited for the newest vampire to join as the opposing force gathered. 

 Edit: I have updated all *'s as W's.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Chad*

The main cast of House were teachers at our school, and it was utter chaos. People were running around screaming and carrying on. At one point in the dream, there was this guy holding up a platter of cookies. He was moving back in forth and was screaming, "CHAAAD!"

*Starving Stalkers*

 I have this guy in RL who calls me TONS, and I never pick up. He's creepy, and I joke around and call him my stalker. We'll call this guy E. 

 My friend had told me that E was starving himself because I wouldn't pay any attention to him. Even though I didn't want to go out with him or talk to him much, I still cared that he was risking his life. 

 He was on a bus, and was refusing to get off. I had to drag him off so that I could talk to him. He was smaller than normal, and had more protruding bones. I talked to him for a bit, and fixed things up.

 I walked to this small room where 6 people were. Apparently I had forgotten to do my make-up and get appropriately dressed, so I went to the girl's bathroom. 

 I looked in the mirror, and really didn't look too terribly bad. I decided to do my hair, and add a few layers in my clothes. All I was wearing before was a thin black sweater and pants. Nothing else under it. 

 Somehow I had access to all of my clothes, so I made a good outfit, and left the bathroom.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Fell asleep on the floor of some party I went to last night...woke up and managed to remember a few things.


*A-Z Plastic Parade*

I was somewhere in Brazil, living in a small house by the main street. They decided to have a giant parade, but the parade was full of plastic animals. 

 I searched to find plastic animals that were appropriate. I had to find an animal for each letter of the alphabet. For example, A was for Anaconda, B for Bear, C for Clam, and so on. 

 I finally found all of them, and lined them up in my garden. They were starting to have babies, so I needed to quickly find a bowl to put them in. The babies were just tiny neon colored green tree frogs, but they were adorable.

 I ran to a random lunch line and searched for a bowl, and the worker gave me the closest thing to a bowl he could find. 


*Fragments:*
 There was this girl with a really round face, she had short blonde hair with bright pink lipstick. Her eyeshadow had many colors, but her two eyes were very different colors. Despite the horrible description, she was gorgeous. She looked up at me and said, "You are beautiful".  ::D:  I had some kind of FA, and knew that I had fallen sleep just a few minutes ago thus I must be dreaming. My friend was running around the room singing an opera song.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Balloon Sailing*

was in the fields...there were beautiful flowers surrounding me. They were slowly disappearing and I couldn't figure out why.  :Sad: 

 Some people were calling my name, and I had to get on this tiny raft in a stream with some of my friends. It was some weird field trip. 

 We come to a large lake, and there are some people parasailing. The boat isn't moving though...It is docked at the shore. The people in the parasail are spinning some kind of table to try to keep in the air.

 My friend immediately point to it and says, "Let's do it! Let's do it!" I'm hesitant. That really doesn't look so safe. 

 I wake up somewhere else and slowly open my eyes. I ask my friend what happened and she says that we went parasailing. I'm astounded, I can't even remember doing so! 

 "I don't remember ANY of this," I say in disbelief. She giggles...and goes somewhere else.

 I jump into this pit of balls (You know...those ones in the fast good play house  :wink2: ) where two 25ish year olds are playing. They start talking to me...

I think this is in the same dream...

We are standing in a place that looks like ancient Rome. Some people have found this balloon like parasail thing. It operates on its own over land. 

 I'm in first, and I strap myself up. I start gliding over the landscape, which is truely beautiful. It had many ancient buildings there, such as stonehenge and some kind of temple thing. It was a lot bigger in my dreams, and I would glide right in between the columns from these structures. 

 I came back, and one of our toddlers wanted to ride. He got strapped in, but I noticed that it wasn't secure! He would fall out within minutes!

 I grabbed onto the parachute thing, but it took off with me. I was right behind the small child now, he was practically sitting on my lap. 

 Instead of going UP and seeing the landscape, we went DOWN into a cave. The cave was possibly even more beautiful, but it was of a dark cool nature.

 It was straight down, and the walls around us were either pure ice or crystals. It was light and dark blue, and the stalagmites were HUNDREDS of feet tall. They were a light blue color. 

 We eventually come up from the trip down under, and I was still like  ::o: .

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Oh, WOW!*

This was probably a fragment from a larger dream, but I remember this scene in particular. I was on some kind of platform, hanging out with some strangers around my age. We were waiting for something...

 Around us was a void and at the edge of the blue platform was a jukebox. There was a guy sitting next to me. He had brown hair and was a little shorter than me. We were eating some kind of colorful candy. For some reason he wanted the one that I had just eaten, so I exchange it via making out. Sounds gross, but it was awesome in the dream.

 He says, "Oh, WOW!!!" when I was done. XD  ::roll::

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Musical Juice Boxes*

I was going to piano lessons like normal. I walk in the room, and my teacher tells me that she cannot find her piano! Her huge grand piano is no where to be seen!

 Instead of having a piano, she has a small plastic table set up with some light green juice boxes. They have the bendy straws already in them, and I am supposed to use them to make music.  ::?: 

 Apparently, if I bend the straw in a certain way while allowing a small draft of air in, the juice box will make a tone. I start playing To a Wild Rose on the juice boxes. 

*Caterpillar Run*

 I was at an amusement park, and come near the end of it and see a kind of ride for kids. The ride consists of a slick, light blue, flat track, and on the track is a sled like thing. The sled is plastic/metal and can hold at least 20 children. It is shaped like a giant light blue caterpillar. 

 Parents and their children are getting on the sled, and for some silly reason I decide to work there. A brunette boy who is helping children on the sled says hi to me, and shows me how to operate the ride. All you do is push the sled, and it will slide on its own for several feet. 

 Another employee gets my attention. He has short black hair, and is very tall and masculine. He's rather dark looking, but extremely attractive nonetheless. I sit on the grass with this man, and we get to know eachother. I'm sensing that he likes me, so we hang out more.

 There is a small playground by the kid ride that we walk over to. A lot of boys I used to know are hanging out at that playground. Because he's so tall, the man hits his head on some of the bars.  ::roll::

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Alien Gum*

It was like a movie screen, and I was seeing scenes. It was the future, one of those classic "in-the-future" scenes with flying cars and such.

 A small spaceship comes over the horizon and starts zapping people. Instead of zapping them and killing them, it is zapping them and putting GUM in their back pockets! 

 I see a teenager "skating". His skateboard is like some kind of high speed hovercraft. The small alien spaceship is actually chasing the teenager down the street. It finally zaps him, and I see a pack of red gum in his back pocket. 

 The boy takes the gum out of this pocket and puts it in his mouth to chew it...It was spicey. Apparently, when the humans chewed the gum, they were allowing the aliens to access their mind via the gum.

*Spelunking*

I was sitting on some bench with a friend. We have the oppurtunity to go or do what ever we want. She says she would like to explore a cave! 

 The scene turns completely black, and we find ourselves in a cave. We cannot see ANYTHING, and we do not have a flashlight. I grab on to her shoulders, and she walks as we try to avoid obstructions.

 We keep walking in total darkness, when I feel her shoulders escape my grasp. We're both falling, but as soon as we realize that we are falling, we've already hit the ground hard. 

 We get up, and notice a little light near us and a red buzzer. It was a checkpoint apparently! She pressed the red buzzer and a sandwich appeared.  ::D: 

*Deepest Potholes*

I'm in a white truck with my grandmother, who never learned to drive. Yet she is driving now. 

 She's driving completely out of control, swerving in and out of lanes and nearly hitting people. She swerves into a lane with oncoming traffic, and we hit a small car head on. No damage is done to us, and my grandmother continues to drive, careless to what just happened.

 Well I'm scared out of my mind! I get out of the car and tell her that I'm driving. While out of the car, I examine the front of the car where we hit the person. No damage was done?! How was that possible?!

 I start driving, and notice rather large potholes in the road. They are getting deeper...and more frequent. The potholes started out ranging from 2 feet deep...and now are at least 10 feet deep. I'm trying my best to avoid them, but I accidentally fall in one! 

 Hitting a pothole isn't the end of the world, except now. The pothole I accidentally hit was at LEAST a mile wide...and went down into the abyss. It seriously looked like the inside of a massive dormant volcano.

 The car flew down into the ground at massive speeds, and then we died.  ::roll:: 

*Price is Right*

My friend and I were in the studio audience for "the Price is Right" and we were chosen to be on the show! 

 They explain that we need to start two miniature food stands, and that people in the audience will come and buy food and who ever makes the most wins.

 My friend sets up a simple lemonade stand, and they tell me to set up an ice cream stand. Some people are by my side helping me out, because I've never seen any of this kind of ice cream.

 The instructions and ingrediants were rediculous. It wasn't ice cream at all. It was, from what I remember, vanilla ice cream + caramell + cherries + dark chocolate syrup in a small transperant gray cup, sold for 50 cents each. 

 Each tiny little version of the same thing had a different name. A boy came up to me and asked if he could have the "Robot" something. I looked for the recipe but couldn't find it, so I told him to tell me what was in it and I'd make it for him. 

 In the end, my friend sold a ton of lemonade...and I sold 2 ice cream cups (or at least got money for it, a lot of people were stealing them!  :Sad: ). 

 When it was over, I took some Rocky Road ice cream and ate a little lol.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Spinning Bluestreak*

I was riding the Bluestreak, and on the phone with a friend I met online (I don't have his phone number IRL). He was talking about the rollercoasters and which ones I shouldn't go on. 

 I hang up, and continue riding the ride. It's a lot like the real Bluestreak, but this one is longer and higher up off the ground. I decide to see what it would feel like if I closed my eyes...

 I closed my eyes and it felt wonderful. More attention was brought to the rickety wooden rollercoaster and the way it threw me from side to side. 

 I get off, and meet my friend. We're in an indoor park now, and standing in a giant kitty pool. He says he wants to go parasailing again. 

 In the indoor rollercoaster park, each ride has its own room. We find a room in the corner that was dedicated to parasailing, and walk in. There is a man with a small TV in the room.

 We go out, but instead of doing it like normal, we have a small kayak like boat, and a large kite/sail that we hang on to. The wind will move the sail, which will move the small boat. 

 I am spinning my boat, and apparently that is the objective. He congratulates me as I come to shore. A jamaican man is sitting on a lawn chair and he smirks. The man tells me that he can control all of the weather and the ocean waves. 

*Reverse Torture*

I had to do some kind of class. It was like driver's ed, but worse. The first half was dedicated to notes and such, and after that the teacher turned off the lights and we slept. 

 My friend picked me up and I gave her some kind of slip that we couldn't lose. Some other friends get the in the car, and we lose the slip.

 For some reason, the dream turns very cartoonish and (I can't believe I dreamed about this) Spongebob is threatening Squidward for the slip. Spongebob turns Squidwards guts inside out and then out of his body, all while they are both in someone's stomach. 

 Squidward turns around and freaks out when he realizes his guts are no longer inside of his body (because that wasn't painful enough), and then Spongebob removes Squidward's eyes and squeezes them until blood oozes out.

 I will never think of that show the same way. Ever. Again.  ::shock::

----------


## Queen Zukin

Had an all nighter.  ::roll:: 

I had a 12 hour drive to endure so I decided to stay up all night and sleep the way there. It pretty much worked, but the sleep wasn't quality enough to form a vivid dream. I kept having quick images of a show I watched last night.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Spikey Ladder Resemblance* 

I was in class, in a computer programming class (even though I swore to my grave I would never take another one of those again). We were doing some worksheet thing next to the computer, when the librarian comes in. She asks where a certain student is and one of my peers replies, "Kiki is having a baby!"

 The programming class was apparently my 2nd hour, and we decided to take a fieldtrip to my house. All we did really was run around and talk to each other.

 When it was time to leave I really needed to get back inside the house but if I did, I would miss the bus back to the school! I wondered if I could but I closed the garage door. 

 Suddenly it looked as if it was early morning and we saw the bus down the street passing us by. My other classmates had made it in time, but my friend (we'll call her K) and I couldn't make it. 

 We went back inside my house through the garage. My mom's black car was parked inside and between us and the door to the house was a spikey ladder. I managed to maneuver past it, and when K tried she said, "That ladder reminds me of my step-brother." 

 My mom came in the backdoor and was surprised to see us standing in the garage. She asked us what we were doing here and we told her that we missed the bus from the fieldtrip back to the school. She didn't believe us but didn't care. I looked down and I noticed that on the floor was a silver face mask thing with white fur around it...

 We went inside and K went to watch TV. My mom was making some kind of Sushi thing. She would put batter on the sushi and then fry it, and then put it in the oven. I told her how I thought that maybe the fieldtrip was a dream. 



*9 Shattered Windows*

  We were taking a fieldtrip to blockbuster now...In blockbuster they announced how they had a new game for rent. It was like DDR, except instead of including all levels on one disk, there were 23 disks and each one had a certain difficulty on it. My friend Joe and I were looking for the game, but unable to find it.

 We went out the backdoor of Blockbuster and somehow managed to get into the fields behind my house. My dad was working on constructing some kind of machine, but had given up and he told us that we could make something out of it if we wanted to.

 The machine was black and circular in shape. On the edge was a seat and in the middle a small pedestel. We got in the seat, and it swung us in circles. It started to malfunction and went faster and faster, but we weren't scared.

 We decided to make a new machine from the parts of the old one. It was to be a sling shot. 

 When we were finished, the machine had moved from the fields to behind one of my neighbor's house a few houses down. This neighbor had large glass windows that cover practically half or more of the whole backside of their house. The windows were at least 20 feet tall and at the very bottom of their house was a cement porch.

 The machine was in their backyard now, and we were still working on it. It began to malfunction while we were on it and started swinging us around. The machine catapulted Joe about 10-15 feet away on a hill next to the house, and it swung me at least 20 feet right into their large glass windows.

 I hit the windows and they shattered. When I collided I bounced back and fell another 20 feet down back onto the glass littered ground, even as glass was raining down. 

 I could feel the glass cutting into my left side, and closed my eyes. Joe came over and made me get up, unaware (or uncaring) of my fall or the cuts. 

 We went back into blockbuster and looked for that game again. We found it, and the levels went up to 23. I looked for the highest one and it had Spongebob songs on it...

 He took an easy level. Pfft. 

 I had to go to Wal-Mart with my mom, and she asked me what happened to my arm. I told her that I was catapulted over 20 feet in the air, and shattered 9 of their windows. She was mad at me, and I had to walk around Wal-Mart in a sleeping bag. I started wondering how much I would have to pay the neighbors for their windows and where I could get a job at...

*Half Pizzas*

  I was in school...In some kind of art class with my old algebra math teacher Mrs. P. We had to draw a few people on tan colored construction paper. It didnt have to be good, but it did have to be completed.

 People were lining up at her desk to get her approval of their pictures. Once her approval was gotten, they could be finished for the rest of the day.

 I joined the long line, and when I finally got up to her, the paper in my hands had disappeared! I looked everywhere for it, in case I had dropped it. I looked in piles and corners, but it was no where to be found. I could hear the rain hitting the ceiling of the school, and a small mist was coming in. 

 It began to rain harder, and rain was coming in the inside of the school! It looked as though the school was pouring rain too!

 People were getting soaked, and they began to run out of the class room and find somewhere dry. I continued to look for my paper even though I was getting wet too.

 I finally gave up, and looked for where my classmates had taken refugee at. They had found a dry room, and were all crammed up in there. Eventually a teacher told us that school was dismissed.

 We walked around town, and I decided to go to a pizza shop. I opened the door and there was at least 50 feet of stairs going straight up. I walked up them to find less than 5 feet of area but my friend C was up there. She was mass buying pizza. 

 I asked if I could help and she gave me a few boxes of pizza to carry. They weren't whole pizzas, each pizza was sold as a half pizza, as if someone just cut it at its diameter. She had 12 boxes. Some pizzas did not have a box and she insisted that I carry those ones. 

*Fragments*
I was reading some magazine about 3 islands. On the first island, only 5% of people who made reservations on in. On the 2nd, 10% got in, and on the 3rd, 5% got in.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Aqua Bus*

  There was an author who was obsessive about the hill in front of her yard. She wanted it taller and taller and her husband kept making it higher and higher each day. Eventually, the hill got extremely steep and reached a height of around 200-300+ feet. It was grass covered and I was walking up this hill to talk to the unknown author. 

 She had only one room, and needed to hire some people to help her write her story. She hired a few people from my school, and I was mildly upset about her choice. These were people who could care less about her story and would only be in the room to miss class.

 I apparently said something that upset someone else in the room, which in turn caused a huge physical fight in the room. Everyone was punching, kicking, and screaming. I was being absolutely beaten up by this one girl, which caused me to lose a few eyebrow hairs.  ::?: 

 It was pretty much time to go back home, and I ran to the bus crying for some reason. The bus was a double decker. It had the normal bus configuration on top, but underneath it was like a submarine. Half of the bottom was a small bathroom/shower tile with seats which was separated by a glass wall. Behind the clear glass wall was a room half full of water. As we drove/sailed things from the 'ocean' would show up in that pool and people could swim on it. 

 At one point there was a sunken ship, and some people were swimming on that. Most of the time though the water was algae filled and relatively unclean. 

 I was sitting on a tile bench when the girl that beat me up comes over and apologizes to me. 

 "Do you forgive me?" She asks. I say no, not because I don't forgive her but because I want to stand up for myself and make her feel wrong for how she reacted. I leave her and sit next to a boy who is sitting alone. I greet him, but in a few minutes he must leave for his stop.

 I get off the bus and go to my house.

 The next day I miss the 'aqua bus' to school and I have to ride the regular bus. I get on and the bus driver announces that his on board aquarium broke down and its restricted to only half the bus now.

 I wonder what he means by this. I look around and notice at the top of the bus is a tube filled with water. Little turtles and fishes are swimming in it. I begin to wonder where the school system got all of this money from...

 The girl next to me seems to not be able to control her ferret. It is running around people next to her, and 'violating' them.  ::shock:: 

 I get to school, and for some reason it's the first day all over again. I realize I don't have my schedule and will need to pick it up at the office. I see my friend J, and run over to talk to him. We accidentally walk to the wrong school and have to walk back.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Yay for gory dreams!  ::banana:: 

*Gold Slashes*

  My friend Joe and I had found this video game-like thing in his basement. It wasn't a video game that was actually on a machine, but it was a game that was like virtual reality and we knew we wouldn't die. 

 We start off in some kind of pyramid, and the goal is to get weapons, find treasure, and not be murdered by a mummy. 

 Every weapon or armor piece is made of pure gold. We start off with a simple golden sword. We are in a room that is dimly lit, and in the center is a small casket. We open it up and find more treasure/weapons. That was the easy part. 

 We move onto the next room, and in the center there is a block. There is a mummy laying on top of the block, and on the side there is a small burrow going under the block to a casket full of treasure. 

 I sneak under the burrow and when I lift up the casket the mummy awakes! He groans and I look up as he is flailing his arms, but still resting on the block of stone. Apparently, he is supposed to be wielding a sword, but the game glitched and he wasn't.  ::roll:: 

 We make it to the next room, and Joe's brother appears out of no where. He has gold everything on, and starts having a sword fight with Joe. At the same time, mummies start awakening and I am stabbing them. Blood is gushing out of them as they drop to the floor.  ::D: 

 Joe and his brother finally stop fighting, but his brother brags about all the treasure he has accumulated. He points to the back and against a wall lay at least 5 different swords and a few gold suits of armor! 

 As soon as he had finished we went up a very small set of stairs into another torch lit room. We had a gory battle between the mummys, and I acquired a small dagger. Joe's brother had never seen it before, and was shocked! It was thick, gold, and in the shape of a genie's lamp. For example, the handle was the same shape of the handle on the lamp, and the sword had the same curve of the spout of the lamp. 

 Joe said he wanted to try something with the dagger, and when I gave it to him he stabbed me, but not in a threatening way. He twisted the dagger in my stomach and blood squirted out. I did the same with my sword to him. We were invincible!  ::D: 

 The scene flickered, and we suddenly found ourselves in a child's bedroom, with a child sitting on his bed staring wide eyed at us (like this  :Eek: ). We were covered in blood, and our gushing fun had sprayed blood all over his walls and carpet. 

 "My mom's coming to tuck me in soon," he said, still wide eyed and sitting in his blue footies. We knew what he meant. There was blood everywhere, and his mom would freak out. 

 We covered the carpet with blankets and hid the blood on the walls with large paintings. We ran down the stairs and out their front door before anyone could ask questions... ::D: 

*Fragments:*
We were doing some kind of presentation and had to exchange email addresses.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Queen Z's Dream Journal*
Rawrrr <3



*Normal Dreams will be written in black
Lucid experiences in green
Comments in red
And other highlights in purple*

*Comments totally appreciated! <3*

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Deadly White*

  My mom and I were living in some really huge white house. It was as big as a mall and white all over. We were about to go to bed and mom told me to turn off a light way at the very end of the house. 

 I ran there, and as I got close my friend T and I started running and sliding on the slippery gloss floors. We were seeing who could slide the farthest. It was pretty hardcore. XD

 I came back to our little room. The inside of our room was very different from the rest of the house. It was rustic and wooden, the floorboards were uneven and sticking up in some places. Mom told me that she found a deadly spider and squashed it. I decided to start looking for other spiders in the floorboards and found literally thousands of them. There was one in particular that caught my eye. It was a small white spider that had built an oddly shaped nest and had a few thousand small little baby spiders surrounding it. 

*14 Ways to Cheat*

  I was having another final exam in physics class. Our teacher had given us a green sheet of paper with all of the questions on the final exam on it. We could review it, or memorize it.

 There were 14 questions on the sheet, and each had some weird question. The questions weren't really related to phsyics, although some were. We could take the test when ever we wanted at a table on the back. Otherwise, we would watch a movie on the overhead.

 I memorized all questions and answers and decided to take the test.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Me No Speak Spanish*

 I was sitting by my electric piano composing a techno song. There were wires everywhere.

It was early morning, and would be the first day of school. I hadn't gotten anything ready at all, so I needed to do that before I caught the bus. I used last year's backpack and looked for folders and notebooks around the house.

 For some reason I had to climb up and down the stairs, and that got extremely tiring and painful. I couldn't find the right folders, most of them were torn. I went in my room and the wall had been moved back several inches and a pink curtain was there between the wall and my bed. Things were scattered around and I found that very very odd (but I didn't do a reality check...).  :Bang head: 

 There was a computer in my room for some reason, and MSN was turned on. I needed to sign off and turn the computer off before I left. When I right clicked MSN, everything was in Spanish! There were a few language options, and I clicked the one that said, "Me No Speak Spanish".  ::roll:: 

 I turned off MSN and ran up 2 flights of stairs to get my backpack then back down one to say good bye to mom. She told me that her work had given her some french toast and that she didn't want it and I could eat it on the way there.

 The French toast was huge. It was shaped like a giant donut, and weighed at least a pound! The syrup was worse though. The container for the syrup was in a thick black old metal bucket thing. It was at least 1.5 feet long and was shaped like a lantern, but weighed similar to an elephant. 

 I carried it out the door and ate the french toast without the syrup in a few bites...I must have been very hungry.

 It was snowing outside, and the snow was extremely deep. I walked down the road, and my friend Sam ran out of a different house with 2 other girls. I wondered if she was staying there now...

 The bus driver was having problems. He/she kept running into giant (literally, giant) snow piles that were at least 20 feet tall. The bus driver parked up on one of them and we had to climb it up to get to the bus. Apparently, we also had to tell the bus driver something important, and each kid except for me had a special message. The girl in front of me slipped and fell down the icey mountain and I almost fell a few times.

 When we got to the top, the bus (and our neighborhood...) had completely disappeared around us. It was a long way down, but it had a nice slant so I decided to surf my way down it. I gracefully did so, but when I hit the bottom I fell. 

 I looked behind me and a girl was sliding down the snow pile completely naked.  ::shock::  She seemed to be enjoying herself but I was wondering how the hell she wasn't getting frostbite. 

*Eat Fast for Less*

I don't know what the title means. I couldn't make out my own hand writing in my dream journal, but that's what it looked like.  ::roll:: I was playing some kind of game with my cousin on the TV. The goal was to wrestle as many random people on the street as you could without dieing.

 It looked like Europe, and my avatar looked like Tomb Raider. I'm really not good with video games like this, but I tried and started wrestling random people lol. Every time you lost, it would say something like, "Eat Fast for Less!"

*Carousel of Love*

  I was at an arcade thing with Sam. Either that or some kind of unethical field trip because there were teachers there forcing you to play games. 

 There was a carousel-like thing. It was a giant circle with benches lining the inside. The circular vehicle which could hold over 20 people would twist and turn while moving on a track. We were forced to ride this ride, and 2 relatively cute boys kept hitting on us. 

 I started getting motion sick, and we jumped off the ride. We found a table full of food and drinks for people. The water already came in a glass, and the bread was precut. 

 We walked around the arcade, and Sam turned into my friend Joe.  :Sad: 

 He was determined on going to the bathroom and made me wait awkwardly outside.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Icey Death*

 I was out in the middle of no where, but it was close to the north pole near the glaciers. They called it "bovaria" but it was obvious this was no where near Germany. 

 I was at the top of a small mountain like thing. People were on metal canoes and sliding down it. I decided to have a go at it, and slid down as well. Only as I picked up speed did I realize that we were on a melting glacier! Several feet from the bottom was the frigid ocean waters!!! 

 I jumped out of the canoe that was being used as a sled and landed in the frosty snow. The canoe slid off and sunk in the water. I decided to go look for a way to get off of this melting island.

 I looked across the horizon and saw beautiful snow covered mountains. Between me and the mountains were rough frigid sea waters. 

 I kept walking and almost found a way out. The snow was melting fast and melting my only escape, but still yet I did not want to risk that. There was only a foot of ice for me to walk on, and I wasn't even sure it would hold my weight. 

 I started looking for another pathway, and stopped for a moment to think. Wrong move. I instantly fell into a hole of melted snow, threatening to bury me alive or freeze me to death. Yet, I felt extremely tired...Even as more snow began to slowly pile upon me. I could just close my eyes right now, and I'd never know the difference...

_No._ I would not give up so easily. Even though I was exponentially getting more and more fatigued I gathered up all my strength to break the ice around me and free myself from my death trap. I lifted myself up and was free.

I was then woken up by mom, who asked if I was ready to go canoeing.  :Eek: 

 (All went well, by the way. However, I may have came home with a slightly broken toe.)

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Rollercoaster Death*

 I was in the woods somewhere and there was a straight down hill. Some friends are I decided it would be fun to take a cardboard box down it and ride down. The only way up was to climb a tree and then get on the hill, because it was truely that steep. 

 Some guy comes in and decides to build a short roller coaster on it, which we had no objections to. The roller coaster is a lot like our cardboard box fun, just straight down. 

 We go on this rollercoaster many, many times but I still have yet to ride in the front. I decided to climb up the hill first so maybe I can be in the first seat but then some read headed boy shouts, "I call front seat!"

 When I look over there is another seat next to him in the front, so I take it. We get it and start going up slowly, I feel everything more vividly than before. As we go down, suddenly there is a loop de loop!!! I fall out of my seat and tumble to the ground, land on my knees and die...

----------


## Queen Zukin

*The Imperfect Death*

 I was standing out by my locker at school. It was in the middle of class, and I had gone back to get a book or something. There was a boy in the middle of the hallway, and he seemed a bit 'off'. I could tell something was about to happen...

 I decided to get as far away from this boy as possible. He was losing his mind at an exponential rate. I started to hear people scream, and kept running. I ran up the stairs (and not out of the school...?) and came face to face with the psycho. There was a blonde girl before me and he immediately killed her with some kind of sword. He tried killing me next, but i stabbed him with a pencil and apparently that worked. 

 He was killing everybody that was 'imperfect'. Any flaw, and you were his next victim. 

 I managed to make it home, and decided to get on the computer to talk to some friends. My mom called me and told me that she was bringing somebody home... ::shock:: 

 Of course, she brought the psycho home. She was oblivious to his actions today and thought he was some poor boy that needed a home. I locked the door behind me and called the police. 

 The psycho kept trying to come down and 'talk' to me (talk, pfft yeah right). At one point, I actually unlocked the door and he tried to kill me again but i stabbed him with a handful of convenient toothpicks. I wouldn't be so easy to kill. 

 A few hours later, the psycho decided to bring me down some dinner that he had 'made'. He said he wanted to talk. He handed me the plate. Salad and a Reese's peanut butter cup. He sat down on a chair and began to talk. 

 "I really liked you before," he said. I didn't believe him. This was some kind of distraction. I didn't want to make him mad, so I told him that I liked him too. I tried to hide my imperfections so he wouldn't lash out at any second.

 "Madly in love," he said. This guy was creepy. He watched very closely as I ate the salad. Unfortunately for him, I knew what he was up to. The salad was false proof that it wasn't poisoned, the Reese's peanut butter cup on the other hand was poisoned. I knew how to play his little game.  ::twisted:: 

 I slowly moved closer to him and sat on his lap, placing the Reese's cup between my teeth, making him lost in the moment. When he was fully distracted, I slowly kissed him, but he didn't notice that I had put the Reese's cup in his mouth (how did I do that? lol). 

 He fell over, but he wasn't dead. He was in a deep sleep, and it wouldn't last for long. I quickly ran out of the room and grabbed my blue tote bag and began to stuff it with necessities such as clothes, a blanket, cell phone, and a few food items. The door to leave the basement was locked, that sly dog. But he didn't realize there were many means of escape from the house.

 I went to my room which was right next door to the place where the psycho was sleeping. I opened the window and busted the screen out and crawled silently out of the house. 

 I ran as fast as I could. I ran down the street until I saw a group of people standing around talking. They asked me where I was running and I told them a long story short. They agreed to hide me, even though I felt being so close to the psycho wasn't safe. 

 I saw him leaving the house, and going across the street. I quickly jumped into a bush, uncaring for once if there were spiders on me. He was walking towards us. Shit. I needed somewhere else to go, he would find me!  :Eek: 

 He began talking to the women on the street, and then he caught a glimpse of me. He angrily dragged me from the bushes and brought me back home again. 

 Mom came home, and apparently her and the psycho were going out. He locked me in a small bedroom while he falsely flirted with mom. In the bedroom there were 3 keyholes on the dresser. There were keys hidden in the dresser, but it was camouflaged. I tried and tried to find the 3 keys, but I could only find one.  :Sad: 

 I told mom that I was simply leaving, and surprisingly she had no objections! Maybe she knew what was happening? I had some extra time so I put a few more belongings in my bag that may help me on my escape. I would be living on my own in secrecy now. It wouldn't be easy.  :Sad: 

 As I was about to leave, I heard the psycho talking to himself. There were only two people who had ever escaped him, and he wouldn't let me be the third. Mom quickly helped me out of the window, and I told her that I loved her and would miss her so much. As I ran as fast as I could, I began crying. I knew I would never see her again after this, she would surely be dead if I ever could return. 

 I kept running and running in the woods, he would be after me soon and I needed to be as far away as possible when he realized I was missing. It felt like I was going in circles, I was so confused. I made it to some very small village town, and when I looked up I could see the mountains on the horizon. I knew that was where I needed to go... :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: 


*Shells on a Train*

 I was taking some class on a train, and I kept getting a text to 'look behind you'. I ignored it, thinking it was some idiot. At the end of class I finally decided to look behind me, and voila there was someone I knew!

 We talked for a while, mostly about boring stuff.  :tongue2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Alien Babies*

 Ok this won't be the best one because I didn't write down enough details when I woke up and I forgot it as the day passed.  :Sad: 

 I was in a car, and my mom was driving. She was talking about how mad she was at my sister because she was in court defending herself. They had accused her of stealing alien babies, then trying to delete the files that were placed in a file cabinent against her. 

 We went under an overpass, and my mom shouted, "Look at that cloud!!!" and pointed across the horizon.

 Across the horizon was an amazingly detailed cloud that was shaped like a barn. The sides of it even had a slight color! Why didn't I do a reality check...

 Some guy decided to follow us in the car or something after that.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Probably not helping me that I'm getting less than 6 hours of sleep a night.  :Sad: 

*Bike Lessons*

 I was in the basement, and some people decided to come over because a guy was coming to give us a lesson on antique bikes. 

 I was told to try one out. It was big and metal, it looked futuristic. Behind the petals were some kind of bar thing so you couldn't petal backwards. I think this was ment to be a brake of some sorts. 

 When I was riding the bike (inside my house) my hair kept getting extremely messed up. It looked like I was electrocuted or something.

 Later on, the boy who showed us the bike introduced us to his sister. She had brown hair like him, and offered to play DDR with us. 

*Secret Computer*

 I was staying up obnoxiously late, probably past 4am. I needed to go to bed though, but I wasn't tired. I decided to turn off all the lights to get my mind ready, but I went in my room and played on one of our extremely old computers. I think I even dreamed about going to sleep, lol. 

*$115 Rings*

  I was at a grocery store, and decided to pick up some jewlery. When I looked at the price tag, they were $115 each! I was in shock! They weren't even good rings! 

  I went to check out my groceries (without the rings, of course) and my groceries broke the cash register lol.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Fascination I*

  I don't remember this dream too much, but I remember it to know it happened. We were either in a library, or a room with a single bookshelf in it. He was putting away some books, and seemed strangely, but passively, fascinated with me. He had black hair and was a little bit taller than me. 

*Too Good to be Dreaming*

  I was with my mom, my uncle, and my cousin in the car. We were exploring a neighborhood. My mom kept going on and on about how people kept saying that the neighborhood was going to 'fall in' and people would lose everything. I couldn't understand why at first.

 We kept driving and the road got curvier and curvier. I wondered if it was legal to be this curvy. And when we thought it couldn't get any worse, it did. The road began doing corkscrews so we were going upside down! I thought to myself how much like a rollercoaster this felt. Could I possibly be dreaming? I couldn't do a reality check right now though, I was holding on to the car seat for dear life LOL.

 Everytime we went over a corkscrew, the car would slow down and hesitate a little and we could actually feel the G's.

 Once we got off, I decided to do a reality check. I had 5 fingers, so I assumed I wasn't dreaming (HOW UNETHICAL!!).  :Bang head: 

*Spaghetti Straps*

  I had just 'woken' up from the previous dream, and went to my garage to write it in my dream journal. My friend was there and we were just hanging out too. My mom joins us, and now we decide to wait for school to start. 

 I'm still in my pajamas, but I don't quite realize it as I'm walking down to the bus. When I get there, someone points it out and I'm like 'oh crap' lol. 

 I run back to my garage as fast as I can and pick up some shirts and makeup. Apparently I already had pants on. 

 I start running back, but I hear the bus picking them up! Fearful, I run a little bit faster but as I get closer I see that it is only the garbage truck. XD

 I get back, and they start analyzing all of my clothes. I realize that of course the few ones I picked out had either no straps or spaghetti straps (I hadn't ever seen these shirts irl, either). One girl in particular decides to insult my shirts.

 I don't remember quite what I did, but in normal circumstances I would have done this a little bit softer. Instead (I think I pushed her, but that wouldn't make sense!) I acted a little more forcefully and she said, "Oh sorry Steff, did I upset you?" 

 I got on the bus near the back and sat down next to some weird freshmen. 



*Fascination II*

  I was back at the library, but I was on the computer. Some friends had got themselves in a bind and needed my help. This was the computer half of the dream, so I won't go into detail.

 Later in the dream, the boy sees me on the computer and says hi to me. We talk, and he asks me to sit next to his friends. I know these people, but not their names. 

 I feel something a bit off/odd about this DC. This feeling would have continued if he had not done what he did next. I was eating some type of snow cone, and he sees it. He gently takes it from me, and stuffs the whole purple shit in his mouth. How mature.  :Sad: 

 The people sitting next to us were eating on some kind of tray, and talking together. 

*Atrocious Angered Moms*

 I was down south at my grandma's house, with my cousin. They had built a swingset/park a few blocks over (in the middle of nowhere) and people were flocking to it. My cousin wanted to go over there, so we started walking.

 We were stopped by an officer, telling us that there were, "Atrocious angered moms, and they were poisonous!" 

 We ignored them, and swung on the swingset. There were hundreds of people coming out of nowhere. A lot of them were Indian descent. I didn't mind, but I wondered why they were coming to this random park.

 The more I swung, the higher I got. I had made a friend on the swing apparently. He was about my age, also of Indian descent. He had black ruffled hair, was a few inches taller than me, and had a small moustasche growing. He was dressed in all white, and seemed to hover over me. 

 He told me that he would be back very quickly, he needed to go somewhere. I kept swinging, but my swing started to get really tangled up. Some elementary aged kids had to actually help me to untangle it. The swing had gone over the bar, and I had to push it backwards.

 My little friend came back, extremely happy to see me, and ushered me over to a playset thing. We sat at the top and let our knees swing freely on a platform as we watched the playground. He decided to tell me a story. It was some silly thing about Twilight though, but I remembered thinking how it was better than Twilight...or at least the way he read it was (kind of in an icey manner).

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Sit Left*

 We were teaching someone to drive, and they were driving us to an amusement park. In my dream, Michigan had made a new law that said when you sat down in the car, you had to face to the left of you and then put your seatbelt on. 

 Our new driver was a little rough, and kept going airborne lol. Once we got there, we decided to go on a scary ride first and skip the easy ones. It was orange, and pretty fun really.

 My mom wanted to check out a smaller rollercoaster, but it would take awhile so my dad and I decided to get on the same rollercoaster again. 

 To get up to the station, you had to walk up many many flights of stairs. On these stairs the line formed. The line went pretty fast, however and we were at the station in no time. 

 We got on the coaster. In this one, your feet would dangle out in the air, and you had a little seat and a seatbelt. The seats were connected in two's. 

 Before we left, the train behind us which was about to pull in accidentally rolled back. They were going pretty fast backwards too!

 As we were sitting there (our train had pulled out of the station, but it was stalling waiting for the previous train to come back) we could see down what looked like many many miles. And then I realized...I did not have my seatbelt on the way that Michigan Laws wanted me too! Did it apply to rollercoasters? Should I turn around and try it now?  ::?: 

 I unbuckled my seatbelt, and as soon as I did that my seat tipped and I fell out!

 I was holding on the seat with one hand, if I let go I would fall to my doom!!! 

*Text from China*

 I was at some kind of train station, and at the very end of the train I saw a little boy. He ushers me in, and curious I step inside the train.

 The train goes backwards instead of forwards, and he tells me that he is going to take me to the 'lost' land. This land was apparently China. 

 As the train moves, he tells me where all the old churches used to be before they were burned down. 

 We get out of the train, and he shows me a beautiful lake with several waterfalls. There are cliffs surrounding half of the small lake, and each of these cliffs has a waterfall pouring down it. The smallest ones were about 5 feet tall and had still quite the amount of water flowing down it. The small cliff eventually became a tall cliff if you looked left. The tallest cliifs were over 50 feet tall and had a decent amount of water coming down.

 We canoed in this for a while.

 We set up camp in my basement, which was apparently China. We had to dodge authorities once in awhile because they didn't want us hear. I found some old plates and saucers. They were a salmon color and had a small flower in the middle inside of a square.

 I kept getting texts from people. It was all my friends...and China. I kept getting texts from China! 

*Swim Under*

  My family and I were staying in a cabin somewhere tropical. We each had our own room in the cabin, but it was all very small. I was waiting for my family to get ready, but they were taking forever so they told me to get a head start.

 I left the cabin and walked out. There was a dock in front of me and then an ocean on the horizon.

I walked up on the shore, and saw the most amazing rocks! Each rock was a beautiful neon polished color. The rocks were spread out across the entire shoreline...It was really something else!!!  ::D: 

 I walked out on the dock, and could see a beautiful tropical beach surrounding me. Some people were on sandbars, and I decided that I wanted to go out there. The problem was how I was going to get there!

 To get to the sandbar, you would have to swim under a very large dock...which was risky because 1. I saw eels in that water LOL 2. If you couldn't make it, you couldn't come up for air.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Killer Bees*

 I was cleaning my room, or getting ready for bed. As I turned to face the window, I saw a bee. I hate bees.

 The bee literally started chasing me around the house until I locked myself in the bathroom. 


*Waiting & Waiting*

This is one of the most boringest dreams I have ever had. I was SO bored in the dream I thought it would never end!!!

We had parked ourselves out on a beach, but for some reason we weren't allowed in. The gates to get in were in front of us (my cousin and I), and our parents had left us waiting by the car.

 This seemed to go on for hours, it actually got dark outside in the dream LOL. We saw an arcade near us, so we went over there to check it out. I had 750 tickets, but all of the prizes were lame. My cousin was being weird and kept running around the store...

 I think later on we had to cram ourselves back into the small little car and it was very uncomfortable. 


*Fragments/Other:*
Hune scibosisHad a dream about the matrix. I think it was pretty cool, because when I woke up I was like "Wow  ::D: ". Forgot to record it in DJ tho  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Stuff Your Face*

  It was AGAIN going to be the first day of school. My first class would be German, but we had an assembly that hour. 

 We met in the auditorium, and I was on duty to be the person who operated the curtains, and help sing some silly song. The song was apparently fun and catchy but we were asked questions about it. 

 I was very glad I was on the oppisite side of the stage so they wouldnt call on me. They called on a brunette girl, and she answered the question smoothly. 

 When that was over, my friends and I decide to walk downtown and eat. It was raining, and we stopped by an ice cream shop.

 My friend Kathryn turns to me and says,

 "When I know I'm dreaming, I like to stuff my face full of food! That way I won't gain any weight!"

 I agree (BUT DONT REALIZE WHAT SHE SAID) and eat some ice cream too. -_-  :Bang head: 

 I split up from the group for some silly reason and head home. When I got to the driveways, ninjas started attacking me but I ran them over with the car.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Today was the first day of school, so it was probably the first time I used an alarm clock in a few weeks.

 Got less than 2 hours of sleep last night, so I remember nothing...Then when my phone alarm went off it scared me so bad I practically jumped out of bed!  ::roll::

----------


## Queen Zukin

Slept amazing last night.

*Charlie's Class*

 I was in a mini-class in some building. There was more than 40 kids there, and I think we were treating the teacher pretty rough. I keep thinking of the name 'Charlie' when I try to recall the class. 

 After class, I talk with my mom in the car and she's a little mad that they put 40 students in one tiny room. We need to stop by a quick market and pick up some ham.

 I'm sitting in the backseat, so when I get out I see my reflection against the window from the building we were going into. I was wearing a very flattering white tight dress with white heels to match. 

 We go into the store and on the side there are big labels that say stuff like "HAM" , "TURKEY" , "BEEF". 



*Forgotten Scubadiving* 

Had a lucid dream...And forgot most of it, of course. I do vividly remember however looking at my hands and seeing that I had all my fingers, but I was missing my thumbs! There was a LOT of yellow in this image...So I was somewhere yellow apparently...lol. I THINK I might have gone scuba diving as well, but I can't fully remember.  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Hiding with the Spiders*

  A boy had asked me out to dinner, and I accepted the invintation. We were to eat at a fancy resturaunt. This resturaunt was all about the candles. It had several floors of indoor and outdoor eating. They were always dark and had a romantic candle in the middle.

 We walked around the first floor porch, and moved up to the second floor porch. We found a nice table and sat down. The table was a beautiful polished granite, and was a right triangle. He sat next to me on the other straight side of the triangle.

 A few minutes into being with them, I receive a notice from the Host. She gives me a slip of paper that says something like, "I'm a few hours away, but I know where you are now and I'm coming - Rambo". This was a different Rambo than the real life one. I had recalled a message earlier that was sent to me, saying that Rambo would have me dead.

 I hurry down to the lobby of the resturaunt, and inform the owners. They are too afraid to dismiss me from the resturaunt, so they decide to hold me here as they believe it's the safest thing to do. The resturaunt turns more into a home-like place.

 We are constantly keeping our eyes out on the parking lot. A few times, we think we see someone suspicious but they pass us by...

  A few minutes later I look out the window and there is my worst nightmare. My jaw drops and I am in total disbelief.

 One of the women of the place sees this, and looks out the window.

 "He has a TANK!!!" She screams, and starts to panic. I watch him from behind the curtain as he prepares the tank. The women usher me downstairs to the basement. They tell me it will be the safest place. 

 I look around. There is a lot of cardboard, and that doesn't look safe when it comes to being 'flammable'. I can hear Rambo's tank's engine preparing to launch fire. It is making a small clicking noise. 

 I am starting to panic, now. I need to tell someone before I die so that they know how this happened. Convieniently, I log onto MSN on my laptop and tell Shane that I love him no matter what happens :Oops: . I tell him about my circumstances, and that hopefully this is all one cruel joke. He doesn't say much.

 I turn off the laptop, and decide to get a safety place going. A women comes down and helps me build a cardboard hut to hide under, because the time is drawing very near. I hide with the spiders near my feet. I can feel that they sense that death is iminent. 

 Rambo begins to shoot the house, and things around me are catching on fire. The flames grow higher, and my instincts tell me that I need to get out of this inferno. I abandon my cardboard house and run up the stairs. The women are holding their noses trying not to breathe in the toxic fumes as they try to find a safe place to brace for impact.

 They choose the corner of the house near the couch and a marble cabinent. I sit on the ground as they align theirselves in some special position. 

 As we wait, I begin to wonder how fast death will be. Will I feel the fire consume me slowly or will I be instantly vaporized in the large flames? My train of thought led to these women who were dieing for nothing. They had nothing to do with me yet they risked their lives for me? Why?

Fire engulfs the room, and I wake up.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Was out partying the entire weekend...Wasn't able to update my dream journal.  :Oops:  Had a rather odd dream about a tick a few nights back, I woke up and still felt it vividly on my neck, but there was nothing there. 

I only remember fragments from last night. Partially because I can't even read my own hand writing. 



*Fragments:*

My sister came home because she was pregnantSomething about class president...

----------


## Queen Zukin

*9 in the White Dress*

  I was in German class, and my german teacher was talking about a journey that some people made. Almost no one survived this journey, but many people attempted it. The journey was to walk from the high school to Germany. Nice.

 I decided to attempt this journey for extra credit, and I begun on my way. The whole time I was walking on a side walk, even through the middle of no where. Apparently in my dream there wasn't an ocean, so I didn't have a problem there. 

 I was out in the middle of no where and some red necks began throwing stones at me. There was a girl in a white gown with a shopping cart who came running over screaming, "Nein! Nein! Nein!" and the stoning stopped.

 I made it to the special place, and then went home to retrieve my extra credit. Everyone was fascinated.  :tongue2: 

*Portable Love*

  We were, ONCE AGAIN, at an amusement park. We had taken some strange blue van and when my parents got there they disassembled a roller coaster then put one of the trains on top of the van and drove off.  ::shock:: 

 When we got home, they fixed the roller coaster train way high up in the air...I wondered why my mom, who is afraid of heights, wasn't afraid.

----------


## My Other Brain

I like the German dream. I assume you really care about German. 

Why is the second dream called Portable Love?

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Why is the second dream called Portable Love?



Because ever since I rode my first roller coaster this summer, my dream mind has been absolutely _obsessed_ with them, I've been dreaming of roller coasters at least every other night! I can only come to two conclusions: 1) I completely traumatized my mind with that new experience (even though I loved it), or 2)  My subconscious loves roller coasters too, which is why I named it "Portable Love". Love for roller coasters, gone portable in a van.  ::roll:: 


 Some nub texted me when I was trying to sleep at 11pm last night. He woke me up, so when I woke up at 5am this morning I decided to return the favor.  ::twisted:: 

 The DJ I'm using by Banhurt is getting really messed up...Deleting entries I just wrote and dates are getting all mixed up.  :Sad: 


*Vegas Channeling*

 I was taking a group of friends to Vegas. We were sticking together pretty nicely and would meet in our room before we left. 

 I was at a shopping center, and decided to paint a painting. This was bizarre. In my dream, I knew I was 'channeling' my dream self, but that didn't make sense cause I was in a dream! It just felt really weird...like OBE in a dream LOL. 

 My painting, which wasn't painting by 'me', had a blue L shaped thing, with a thick red streak to the left of it and above it. 




*Paintings Prove Wrong*

  I was sitting on a bed in my grand parents house with my friend blowdrying my hair with a handheld device. My friend was mystified by this device, so I let her borrow it.

 I went in the bathroom to do my hair and I noticed it was SHORT! I freaked out wondering how I was going to style it! 

 My grandpa asked my sister if she was going to have kids, and she said no and he got a real sad look on his face.

 My mom heard this, and got out a painting that my sister suposedly drew when she was little. It was a painting of little pink baby clothes. I noticed how small the clothes were and my mom said, 

"Careful, or they will get glucose intolerance!"  ::?:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Ping!*

  I was in some kind of Skype/IRC chat, and the people in there were pretty mean. For some reason, I needed a neighbor of mine, named Cara, over here VERY fast. It was urgent.

 The chat said I had two 'pings' left or what ever. Apparently if I clicked this it would try to get the person's attention. I hit it and it failed the first time, but on the second it worked!

 Cara appeared in front of me, relieved she made it. Her presence was no longer urgent, but she did bring some sheet music that she wanted me to play for her. 

 We sat down at the piano and I looked at the music. It was Silent Night, but a more advanced form. I sight read the music pretty easily, but for some reason every note that I played she twitched and shook as if it was painful.  :Sad:  

*
Fragments:*

I found this pretty impressive. I'm used to getting Charlie horses as soon as I wake up, but this just brings it to a new level. I had a dream I was walking in the hall way, and then all the sudden CHARLIE HORSE!!! It was extremely painful and yet I didn't wake up? I knew I had one in real life because I could still feel my leg aching.  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Love Kills* 

  I only remember a fragment of this dream, but that was enough. XD

 My mom and I were on some mountain top, and this strange VERY large squirrel kept following up there. It looked really cartoonish but really cute at the same time. At first we were memorized by its cuteness, but it started attacking us so I pushed it off the mountain (sorry animal lovers). 


*Detrimental to Your Fate*

  I was in some really huge mall with a few friends. It was beyond crowded and I kept losing track of where my friends were. I was hanging out with some other people I'm not really close to and we were determined to get a certain book. 

 When I lost sight of the tallest member, it wasn't long until I found him again. He was at least 2 feet taller than the general population! I got split up from the group and wound up in a cafeteria place. The officials told me to sit down and gave me a worksheet. I had to decifer a code, but it wasn't making any sense at all. I sneaked out, and found the group again.

 We were looking for our car in the parking lot but couldn't find it. People were driving on the side walks, and when we turned around the code that I had tried to decipher was written in large letters on the brick wall of the mall!

 Our tall group leader looks puzzled at it, and says that the code is undecipherable (no shit sherlock). We go back in the mall (because really, if our car is not in the parking lot it's probably in the mall instead  ::?: ). 

 We come to a grocery section and I swear that I see my grandparents. I greet them, but when they turn around they looked REALLY old. Scary old. I apologize because that's obviously not them. 

 We FINALLY find this book and decide to go next door where people are picking out their schedules for senior year of high school. I sit down and look at my options. 

 I was thinking about taking AP calc, so I circle it. A teacher comes around checking off our schedules. When she sees mine her eyes grow wide and she whispers in my ear, "AP Calc won't be good for your fate."  ::wtf:: 

*Fragments:*
I had some part of a dream where I just kind of stopped and thought for a second, "this doesn't feel real". The people near me didn't feel real or anything about the scene.  I thought I was being shallow, so I ignored it.  :Sad: May have been the same place/time as the other dream, but I stopped once again for a little bit and noticed that I felt a really odd sensation.  It felt like my head was a bouncey ball that was being bounced between two really close walls. Didn't hurt, just felt bizarre.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Roadside Barefoot*

  I was at grandma's house way down south. I had piano lessons to go to, and for some reason when I left piano lessons I forgot to wear my shoes and my jacket. I walked barefoot back home on the backwoods country pavement. It was paved, at least, but the rows and rows of corn and crops were a little weird. 

 When I got to the house I finally realized that I forgot my shoes at piano lessons, so a friend and I went back to get them. While we were there we ate in town at some little resturaunt. 

*Tomato Tables*

  I was being driven to what my mom thought was the movies, but it really wasn't. My mom told me to be safe and what not, and I got out and walked to Burger King. I was supposed to meet someone there. 

 I sat down at a lonely table while I waited for my accomplice to arrive. I looked around. There were two sections of this Burger King. One half one devoted wholely to tables, and the other half (which is where I was sitting) was divided. To the right of me was where people ordered food, and next to me were more white tables. There were booths on the side.

 As I continued to look, I noticed something rather funny. There were signs hanging above each table. Each sign had a particular letter, such as T. The table next to it had a sign above it that read O. This went on until I realized that the signs spelled Tomato! 

 I laughed to myself, and a guy sitting at the booth eyed me with suspicion. This was him.

 I got up and came to his booth and sat directly across from him. 

 "What I say to you must _never_ be repeated. Do you understand?" He asked me. 

 I complied.  :smiley: 

*Psychic Painting*

  I was sitting on my bed, and had a few 'friends' over. They were really just complete strangers. There were a lot of them too, maybe 15-20?

 Somehow, I realize that I have some psychic powers here. I look at an image, pull it into my brain, then put it back on the wall on a different spot. The guy sitting to next to me gets real wide eyed.  ::lol:: 

 I do it on a different wall where people are gathered around, and put a image of a mountain on the wall. People are in shock, and I'm having my fair share of fun here.

 I walk around now, putting images on walls and surprising people. I think I figure out a few more tricks too.

 Later in the dream I'm on some kind of African Safari and we see a lion!

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Trapped Nowhere*

 I was at my grandma's house again and my friend and I were suddenly being attacked. It was weird, I don't remember much from this but I apparently got REALLY sick. My friend comes into the room where I am in and tells me we need to get away from the people attacking us.

 Him and I take hands and run through the house as fast as we can. In the house, it is night time but as soon as we break through the door it is day time. I talk to my mom later in the car and she decides she wants to investigate..

 We go back to the house, and my friend is holding a CD in his hand. The CD is black and says something like, "SSH" on it in orange letters. He puts it in the computer, and shows me how we were trapped in a video game. 

*Wild Rider*

  I was outside in the backyard with my dad. We decided to teach the dog how to mow the lawn...

 We have one of those mowers where you sit on it and ride it, not push. The dog hops on, sits like a human, and we teach it how to press down on the gas pedal. He takes off, and learns to steer. 

 A little while later...He starts talking. 

*Fragments:*
The dream was a blue color, like I was looking through a lense. I was sitting out on the back of a pick up truck with a guy. We were talking about dreaming.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Janitorial Awakening*

  I was standing in some shopping center, waiting for my friend to finish using the bathroom. As I waited, I noticed a guy holding a lantern calling out names to go to a 'special' club.

 A janitor came running at full speed towards him and did some ninja kick move, then did a backflip off the wall and ran off.

 "_Maybe I should do a reality check,"_ I thought. I looked at my hands and they were slightly tanner than average. I counted the fingers on my left hand. I had enough fingers, but then an extra pinkie finger! 

I was dreaming! I was excited, and marched off to find something to do. I decided to leave the mall, but as I walked things got dimmer and dimmer...


*Program Terminated*

  I FA'd from the previous dream. I looked around me...This wasn't my room. Everything was extremely quaint. There was another bed across from mine with a little doll on it that seemed to stare right into my soul...  :paranoid: 

 I did a reality check. I had 6 fingers again, and thus I was dreaming! I got out of bed and looked out my little wooden window. It was dark outside, and I decided to change that.

 At first, I tried closing my eyes and imagining that when I opened my eyes it would be light outside. That strategy didn't work, like normal, so I came up with a new one.

 I decided that everytime I opened my blinds on the window, the outside world would be a shade lighter.

 I opened my blinds...darkness. Closed them and opened it again...A shade lighter! Closed them one final time and opened them again and it was a beautiful bright day!  ::D: 

 There was a screen on my window so I had to take that out, but it came off very easily. I jumped out of my window (it's at ground level) and decided to run to the neighbors house to see what they were up to.

 As I ran, the scene flickered back to dark and stormy. Lightning hit a tree next to me as I ran, but I wasn't afraid. I was thinking about doing the task of the month, but I didn't feel like it.

 I ran up my neighbor's porch and their front door was unlocked, so I stepped right on in. The TV was blaring and someone was watching it. I heard my friend chanting...

 She was in the basement. I walked down a few steps and her eyes were glued to the computer screen. She was watching some kind of cartoon on it as she chanted random words such as 'bingo' and 'cents'. 

 That was pretty bizarre, so I kept looking around their house. Sleeping on the kitchen floor was a huge purple cat. It looked like a mix between barney, a tiger, and a cat. 

 Next to the cat was a small sleeping white dog. As I made my way out of the house, my foot accidentally hit the leg of a chair for the piano. It made a bang and the dog was awoken!

  "You have woke the Coral," a deep voice said. The dog began to bark at me and growl.

  "Stroke it's head," the voice commanded. Trying to dodge sharp teeth, I rubbed the little dog's head and it quickly hushed down and stopped barking. As soon as I stopped rubbing it's head, the dog began to bark loudly again. 

 I took cover behind the piano bench as the dog barked again, but it edged closer. The voice started going on and on about how these dog's were our grandmothers. The voice told me that the coral's were afraid to walk on hard surfaces except carpet, so I leaped onto the hard wooden floor of the hall way thinking I was safe. 

 The dog followed me onto the wooden floor and the voice responded,

 "Glitched."  :tongue2: 

 As fast as I could, I decided to run out of the house and shut the door behind me. I managed to close the door...with a few complications. 

 Most of the dog had made it out of the door, except one foot. It was hanging by this foot, and that was really disturbing.

 "Technical difficulties! Program terminated," the deep voice said. I laughed at that, and woke up for real.  ::D:  

*Fragments:*
Had a REALLY bizarre dream that I was in a gathering with a whole bunch of sick people. When we blew our nose...Blue snot would come out.  ::shock::

----------


## Queen Zukin

Okai I got almost no sleep last night, at the most 3 hours. I do remember a vague dream about having my mother's ashes in a urn, and I couldn't remember if she wanted to be spread over the Rocky mountains, or the Smokey mountains.  ::?:

----------


## Queen Zukin

Had another sleepless  night. Vaguely dreamed about people who wore jackets while sleeping. Apparently if they did so, they would survive a nuclear explosion, but only if their jacket was half way zipped up.  ::roll::

----------


## Queen Zukin

Recalls been sucking since I got sick, hope it gets better. All I remember last night is literally 'legs'. A lot of legs. I also remember the phrase, 'slipping through the cracks', but I'm not sure where it was used...

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Constitution Room*

  There was a cut scene, which showed a mountain and an announcer said that it was a mountain that no one could climb. The mountain was merely 3 very very large rocks stacked on top of each other.

 My mom, my dog, and I decided to hike up the mountain. We got about halfway up before we decided it was too dangerous for our dog, because next to us was a very large drop. 

 We turn back, and the only way to come down is to follow a very narrow path on the edge. We had to walk through a small waterfall, but it was extremely dangerous to walk on the edge where the water was falling.

 I climbed up on the rock part, and noticed a small narrow hole. I crawled in it, and found myself in a very small lit room. I felt like a giant in a classroom. I was sitting down, and there was still very little room for my head.

 There was a cabinent behind me, and a few papers were there. They were worksheets about the Consititution, and a little damp. I brought them out with me and showed the group, which had risen to my friends as well. 

 Once my friend saw the documents, she said, "Those documents are plagued by the devil!"  ::roll::

----------


## Mancon

> *Harry Potter isn't an actual Wizard* My brother became Ron Weasley, and somehow Hermione joined us.



ROFL

----------


## Queen Zukin

*AP Medea*

  I was in AP gov class, and for some reason we were talking about historical plays such as Medea. We had a huge discussion on it, and he passed back some papers that we did earlier.

 A few minutes later, an entertainer comes in the room. His jokes are a bit crude. I kind of 'lost vision' at that point, and all I could see was a gray scene with small black rectangles. 

*Sheil*

 My friend Joe and I were sledding in my backyard. In my backyard, there is a near straight down hill which leads to a swamp. There's a good one foot of snow on the ground.

 I was riding in the old purple sled, going airborne over the bump and having some fun. Joe whips out a new engine-powered snowboard and goes like a trillion times faster than me.

 Like normal, we end up sledding until about halfway across the frozen swamp. He's teasing me because he's going farther than I am. Now, I'm starting to think..."_Isn't it a little too cold for October?"

_Because I was closer to land than he was, I naturally get back on the frozen shore before he does. I turn around to face him, and I see that he's looking down at the ice below him. It's starting to crack and melt at a fast rate. He swiftly walks to land, but it's too late. Joe falls into the cold lake very close to me, and I reach in the lake and grab his hand. He's 100% underwater, but I manage to pull him out.

 I get him out of the water and he seems to be unconscious. While dialing 911, I check for a pulse and luckily he had one. The 911 operator asks me what kind of assistance I need, and I tell her ambulance. When I look at my phone, there is a different set up and I see that my operator's name is 'Sheil'. 

 Before I really have to do anything, Joe opens his eyes and it turns out he's totally ok. 

 We walk up the hill, and suddenly we are in Hardy, Arkansas in our bathing suits in a small restaurant.  ::roll::  

*Red Headed Curiosity*

 I was in a hotel, and needed to check into my room. After I opened the door, I had to go down a flight of stairs to get to the bedroom. The only problem was that the flight of stairs in parts was a waterfall. I carefully managed to get down, and when I looked into my room I saw that on one of the beds was a red headed man. 

 I walked into the room and made my presence clear, but he had no intention of leaving. I ignored him for a bit, and just relaxed on my bed and texted my friends, then watched TV. The weird little man finally left the room... ::shock:: 

*Anime Giant*

  I was riding in a car with a peer from school, N. We were driving on a back road in the middle of a field following some military car. I told N that I had a dream about her (which was actually one of my previous dreams that night) and she told me to draw an anime version of the dream. 

 I tried, but she kept looking like a gorilla  ::?: . The guys in the back of the military car started flirting with us, so we decided we would go out to Applebees with them. 

 After we ate, we walked to a club that was behind where I have piano lessons.

*Smartie Wars*

Uh, ok wow. I decided to join the military, but instead of using guns and such we used Smarties, YES the candies. 

 It was raining heavily, and we were standing in front of a large fortress with very steep wooden supports. Our job was to knock down the supports so the enemy couldn't leave the fortress.

 I was in a row of people my age, and under. We were given the smarties, and when we spit them out they became extremely high flying missiles that did significant damage. It was actually a pretty funny scene. I aimed for the building, and spit. My smarties became a few hundred mini-missiles that reached near the top of the fort and did damage. 

 The supports of the fortress crumbled, and made a HUGE bang as it came crashing to earth. 

 "That was cool," I said to the person next to me. I didn't realize that I still had a few crumbles of smarties left in my mouth, and when I talked to him mini-missiles hit him in the face!  ::roll:: 

 "Aw damnit, Steff!" He exclaimed as he covered his face.

  We had a few more attacks like that that we did. One of them in particulur that I remember was a half built building. The metal rods were sticking out everywhere and it was our job to destroy it, which we did easily. 

*Goodnight, Closet*

 My next door neighbor and I were living in my basement's closets. We each had a bed in our own closet and I was lucky enough to have a lamp! I turned out the lights and said goodnight to her. 

 I couldn't sleep, so I decided to go upstairs and see what was going on. As soon as I reached the top of the stairs and opened the door, I saw the microwave clock which read, 13:42. _Wait, what??

_Something wasn't right here. I did a reality check but I had 5 fingers on each hand. I tried to push my right hand through my left one, but it wouldn't go through. I tried it on my arm, but only felt the pain from my fingernails jabbing into the skin on my arm. I lift up a paper and read the text...Looked away and read it again and it remained the same. 

 I decided that it was probably the microwave malfunctioning again, and decided to go outside.  :Sad: 

 Despite the rain on the window I was hearing when I was inside, when I stepped outside it was a beautiful warm evening. I walked out on the driveway and looked into the beautiful pink vivid sky. The sunset was truly amazing and larger than life. Near the center of the sky up above me was a starry daytime sky. Oh my god.



*Fragments:*
I was invited to an office, and I was asked to the dance or something.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Hicks*

  My dad and I were driving down the county highway. We were looking for a certain type of newspaper on the driveway. 

 My dad stopped the car and I got out and looked for a certain color on the bag of the newspaper when I hear a voice behind me yell, 

 "That's private property!" I turn around and there is a stoned man sitting on a lawn chair across the road from me. Naturally I would like to go and talk to him and tell him what's up.

 I start to cross the road, and he puts his hands up for me to stop. I try to tell him across the road what I'm doing, but he's getting really angry and gets out a gun and tries to shoot me. It misses, but I leave infuriated.  :Mad: 

 I think, "_God there's f-ing rednecks in Michigan too_"

* Fragments:*
I dreamed I was some little 5 year old boy...and I was in India trying to show that I really was who I am. I showed him my sock which had a little golden star against a black background.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Reverse Upsidedown Fall*

  I was on some sort of bus, and my bus driver was speeding and we were really feeling the G's. The bus turns into a rollercoaster, and now the plot changes so that my friend Joe and I are testing a new rollercoaster.

 The car reverses then goes upside down, which felt SO weird! The rollercoaster hesitated at the top of the upside down curve thing and I nearly fell out of my seat before we went back down. 

*Frog Project*

  I was in my German class, and we were assigned a project. That was surprising, because we hadn't received a real project in 3 years. We were supposed to be in groups of two, and there were 3 parts of the project. 

 Joe gave me the part of making Hamburgers, but I really can't cook at all so I switched and did some 'nature' part of the project. I was to create a little habitat in a container for frogs.

 I was out on the side walk and I saw a massive toad. I picked him up (and he felt SOOO real!!!) and tried to jump out of my hand. He was so cute!!!

 I caught two others, and brought them inside. I looked for a container and found a REALLY skinny one, but realized it was way too skinny so I got a better one. I put some rocks in the container before shaping the 'landscape'. 

 The rocks were really pretty. They were a light turquiose in the water and some were a really bright pink granite. 

*Fragments:*
Had another ALMOST lucid. I was in school, and some event prompted me to do a reality check. Well I did one and I had 6 fingers on my right hand. I couldn't fathom that I was dreaming, this was too normal and real. I did another reality check and I had 5 fingers again...I looked at some text and looked away again but everything seemed normal so I dismissed it as an eye trick.  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: Got an F on a test

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Running with Scissors*

  I was out in the forest, and shown an old abandoned house. The walls were barely standing and in some places not at all. The house suddenly filled with a raging rapid and my friend and I were walking through it having fun. 

 The rapids led to a path that descended downroads. My friend and I lifted up our feet from the ground and were gracefully, but swiftly, carried from the bottom to the top by the fast water.

 We were in a slower water path thing now, and there were a lot of people I know from online. A friend of mine was tagging behind me.

 On the side of the water path thing was a small cabin. Someone I knew was in there, and my friends and I were all calling for him to come out. He looked out the window and told us that he was afraid to come out because he hated the way he looked in a bathing suit.

 Eventually we do persuade him to leave the cabin, but he doesn't come out empty handed. With him is a VERY large pair of scissors...at LEAST 4 feet long! He's now running in circles very fast with these scissors in circles...

 Later in the night I had the same dream over again, but riht before when my alarm clock woke me up I saw white text against black background that said something like "I'm in the navy and that was my story  :smiley: ."

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Washing Machine Secrets*

 My friend Joe and I were in Arkansas somewhere, and we had rented  two TINY surfboards and we were trying to go down man-made built rapids in them. The rapids were pretty intense at some parts, and staying on the less than one foot long board was challenging.

 At one of the shallow parts, we stand up to look at the sky and see a funnel cloud! We decide to go back to the hotel where we're staying. 

 We inform the owner of this, and he looks out his window and agrees that this will be a bad one. He tells us that he has somewhere safe for us to stay.

 He leads us down to the laundry center, and opens the washing machine door. He crawls in and opens the secret compartment exposing a tunnel to the garage. We crawl through it until we're in the garage.

 The man begins to prick his finger, and we begin sinking through the floor until we wake up in a world in which the man describes as 'a world with infinite possibilities'. Now I'm thinking, wait? Are we in the world of possibilities safe away from the storm or are we still standing in the garage?

 So I somehow get out of this world and apparently we were standing in the garage like zombies.  ::roll::  

*Just Testing*

 Had one of those dreams that are hard to describe. I was walking down a road and kept seeing two things at once. I saw the road, but yet at the same time I saw a computer screen and I was testing out some stuff on the computer, but it was really really confusing. There were a few parts of this.

*Hw Anxiety* 

The first night I don't do my homework I already get these kind of dreams. I was walking to class, and someone told me they thought they saw my sister. 

 I got to my AP gov class, where our teacher was holding up people before they got into the classroom. As soon as most of the students were there, he says, "How was the homework last night, even though you didn't do it?"  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

evil bacteria

*How Evil Men Are*

 I was in a science class taking an extremely hard test. I get a text in the middle of it and my friend wants me to walk around the school with him for a bit for a break. We sneak out of class and start walking around. Security guards are following us and we are trying to hide from them. I open up what should be a closet but it leads to what looks like a grand library.

 We give up trying to skip, and return to our class. A few minutes after sitting down we hear a voice over the announcement system that says, "You're school has been taken over by aliens. We will now show you how evil men are." When they said 'men', they meant boys, not humanity.

 A giant tank raises up from the floor in the center of the room. The tank is like a giant microscope and zooms up on the tiniest bacteria. The aliens tell us that the boy bacteria are evil. Sure enough, the bacteria have EVIL GRINS on their faces!!!!  ::shock::  ::roll::  ::shock:: 

 The planet leaders zoom from their rockets to discuss the issue.



*Fragments:*
Learning to be an astronaut or something (I watched Armageddon for the first time last night, hence the space dreams).

----------


## Mancon

Your dreams are funny xD.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I slept like a rock on sleeping drugs last night. I don't even think I moved. Best sleep I had in years but I can't hardly remember anything.

*Sinister Sonata*

 My friend Joe had stayed over at my house. When I woke up he was in my sister's room playing on the electric keyboard. I asked him what he was trying to play and it was some really weird Sonata. I tried to play it and it was kind of hard but I got the jist of it. It was really sinister sounding...

----------


## Queen Zukin

Not remembering much lately. 

*Big Shirt Flirt*

 I was in economics glass, flirting with some guy. It was really retarded. 

 We wind up in my kitchen now and we were either going to go to a water park or go sledding, I'm pretty sure it was the latter. I had this HUGE shirt on that didn't even fit me and he did too, which was weird as well.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Cheerleading Wisdom*

 I was in school...and it was pretty chaotic. Once again, I was freely roaming in a plotless, completely unorganized dream. I was in an upstairs room and was wearing a jean skirt that kept going up on my stomach and was too long, and too narrow.

 I went downstairs where the supposed library was, and a ton of kids were clustered in a tiny room around my physics teacher, who was giving words of wisdom. I started talking to him, and he said something useless.

 I went back upstairs and sat on a desk. A football player was fighting another football player in the room while a squad of cheerleaders chanted odd phrases like, 

"_To die or to have death! That is the question!"_  ::?:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Dreams for 10/9/2009*

*Zombie Training*

  My friend Joe had bought me this doll for Halloween, which was extremely creepy looking. It stood about 3 feet tall in height and had black hair and outfit with a pale white face. He told me that the doll was to be used for training so I would be prepared against future zombie invasions... :tongue2: 

 My mom and I were in the basement (which resembled my neighbor's basement) and she turned the doll on. The doll slowly and robotically moved towards me. I pushed it to the ground with barely any force.

 Later, my mom turns off all of the lights and I know she's about to try to set off the doll again. The doll climbs up the stairs, but as soon as it gets to the top I simply push it back down LOL.

 In one scene, the doll appears outside by the garage just standing there staring. THAT was creepy and I remember thinking, 

_ "I'm gonna have nightmares about this now..."_ 


*Python Python!* 

 I was playing DDR, and my math teacher keeps standing in front of me trying to tell me something useless. I'm pretty sure I was playing Dynamite Rave, LOL.

 He tells me to go to my aunts house, and so I do. When I get there she tells me that it would be beneficial for me to collect a creature from the swamp and bring it back to the classroom.

 So now I'm in some Arkansas swamp with my mom, and we are hunting for frogs. The swamp is pretty small, and there is a lot of mud and dead tree branches. I see something sliver past my feet, and mom freaks out saying that it's a python and I need to gtfo.

 I flee the swamp, but now this pissed off python is chasing after me. It chases me into a hall and I am trapped and I'm probably going to die now. I decide to retaliate when the python turns into a long string of sausages and I jump on it repeatedly...

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Illegible Atoms*

 I can't read my dream journal...Or I can't remember the dream I was talking about. Here's what I wrote: Had test on how many atoms were in a particular substance. Dream started with me seeing a schaefter (???) then mome couldn't find me. 

*2 Cows For Effort*

 I was shipped to Iran to fight in the a war, but I wound up fighting for my life in a haunted house with a team of weirdos like me! We are finally taken home (I can't remember most of the haunted house part of the dream, I do remember the floors shaking once).

 When I get back to my school, everyone starts cheering. Apparently, my bravery was awesome. There are a whole bunch of soldiers with purple, blue, and white stars on the side of them and to turn back on the time I have to line up all of the stars with their bodies...It was weird but cool and it made an awesome metallic noise!

 The student body tells me that they are going to award me two cows for my effort.

 I get back into math class and I realize I'm REALLY behind and there is a math test tomorrow!!! I look at to see what my neighbor is doing and she has a variation of a sudoku and a crossword puzzle put together.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Things have been really crazy lately. I've been really lazy with writing down my dreams in the morning (as you can probably tell) and I'm still trying to get back in the swing of things. Not sure why I haven't been LDing as much lately either (possibly because I my recall is low), as I've been doing more and more reality checks.  ::?:  I'm sure it will get better soon.  :smiley: 


*Animal Wave*

Another insane dream of mine...lol  ::roll::  I was on a tropical beach with some family and friends. I was sitting at a bar where you get drinks at on the sand. Wild animals begin to come out of the ocean (reality check much?) and walk past us. Some huge rhinosouses come out of the water, which causes a giant tidal wave. We are swept up by the wave and we're riding it along with many other animals. The tidal wave comes back and sweeps us into the wave again. I can feel all the forces acting on me and it feels pretty cool.  ::D: 

 We eventually come back to where we started, and my mom is sitting next to me at the bar. Some horses walk past us and for some reason are attracted to her and start licking her, lol.  ::shock::

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Finger Flickers*

I was outside on the middle school playground and my friend Joe had apparently got a new girlfriend named Emma. They were holding hands out in this empty playground and I was tagging a long behind them. 

 We pass a security guard from our high school and she starts yelling at me because I'm moving my fingers wrong. I think this is ridiculous, so I move my fingers even more and she starts screaming at me and she is chasing us around the parking lot.  ::roll:: 

 Joe and Emma get in the front seat of the car and I sit in the trunk as we try to drive away from her. He puts the car in reverse, but forgets to brake and we start rolling backwards at incredibly speeds down a ramp into a lake. We keep sinking, and wind up in a cave at the bottom of the ocean.

 We are using our cars to float along now in the underwater cave and I keep seeing dead bodies.  :Sad: 


*Fragments:*
I was at a resturaunt and we kept ordering a TON of food but I couldn't anything and I was full. I was pressured to eat the same thing over and over again.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*To Germany!*

 I was sitting in German class with my two friends. We were sitting against a wall talking, and I knew that after school I would be taking a plane to Germany to visit there for a week randomly.

 As I left, I remembered that I forgot to tell my German teacher and my friends this, lol.

 So apparently I actually survive the flight and we have to check in at Rome before flying to Germany. I am with my dad at the airport and a lady at the desk says that I don't have a passport (which makes me wonder how I even managed to get on board the plane to Rome, lol) but she prints out a new pass port for me! Thanks!  ::D: 

 Before we leave I decide to take a sneak peak out of the window to see what Rome looked like. It was really cloudy and all I could see was a huge gray apartment complex.  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Back Door DDR*

 I had acquired a job at Maurices. In this Maurices they sold very elegant clothes and many of the clothes were of a purple color. In the entire dream, I probably only folded up less than 2 shirts, which was my job.

 I was walking around the smal shop when I found a back door that I hadn't noticed before. I opened it up and inside the room was an arcade! There were tons of games and of course DDR. Two brothers were freestyling DDR in the corner in sync, and I video taped it.

----------


## Queen Zukin

My dreams are getting really boring. I need to watch a scary-movie marathon and spice them up a little.  ::|: 

*Extreme Trials*

 I was playing DDR with Joe, and we were doing one of the Master Modes. We were trying to finish up some of the harder trials. 

 The trials weren't really dancing. I would click on a trial and then have to swim or something IRL. Joe decides to do one of the hardest trials. His goal was to swim across the lake that we were visiting. In a few minutes, he successfully does so.

 My German teacher suddenly appears behind me as I am sifting through songs. As I come to the song "Pluto - Black Hole", she says

 "Oooh I like that song!" 

 I switch to a different song that sounds a lot like Rockafeller Skank. I click on it and I am suddenly in the lake but being pulled under and I die. And I see dead people again.  :Sad: 


*Kissie Kissie*

 I was hanging out with this totally random guy that I don't even know or like from my school. We'll call him M. 

 M and I are really getting along. It's a pretty boring dream because we just keep moving into different rooms and talk. In one part of the dream we are testing the lights and moving tables.

 As the title implies later in the dream... :Oops:  :Oops:  :Oops:  (but it was HOT!!!  :boogie: )

----------


## Queen Zukin

Okai. Don't hate me because I suck immensely. A few years back I had a vivid dream in which I was standing on the side of a steep cliff. It was night and I could look down into a valley where a sleepy town resided. Above me was an extravagantly large and bright moon with beautiful stars surrounding it. As I stood there in this scene, white illuminating angels flew past me and gently landed in the town. 

 I was thinking about this dream, and I got bored, so I decided to make a collage of what I remember. This is probably my second or third time editing images and I only used Paint (I don't have Photoshop  :Sad: ) so don't hate me cause it sucks.  :tongue2: 

 I didn't add the angels in the picture because it would have been just too much work (and would have looked even more terrible.)


*Spoiler* for _Rough Dream Scene_: 








Enough of that! On to my interesting dream of last night!  ::banana::  

*Aussie Warmth*

 I was at a gas station with my mom. We were in Australia some how. We were somewhere in the dessert and there were a TON of old biker dudes walking around with guns. In the middle of the gas station was a tiger. I went up to pet the tiger (I'm guessing he was tamed  :tongue2: ) and his fur felt soooo soft. 

 Later in the dream we had to get more gas to continue our journey. When we got out of the car I asked mom if we could go see the ocean sinse we were pretty closely and she sternly and without thought said 'No.' 

 I stood next to the car as it was filled with gas and looked around. Across from me was an highway ramp and some trees.

 Suddenly, a warm vivid gust of wind hit me and I thanked god I was in Australia and not Michigan. With the sudden warmth also occured to me a memory of a previous dream...

 In this dream that I had remembered in the dream I was lucid and walking around in a store with my friend Joe. I had told him something very important. 

So this actually makes me wonder. Did I actually remember a previous dream or did I just 'falsely remember' something?   ::wtf::

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Surf, Text, Steak and Macaroni*

 I was outside on the driveway, and my relatives from Arkansas pull up in a white truck. My uncle and my cousin get out and immediately start playfully wrestling on the grass. It seems as though my cousin lost a foot in height and gained brown thick hair.  :tongue2: 

 I help make dinner and we all sit down to eat at the table. There is a good variation of food on the table and it really all looks great. There was steak and macaroni which I could taste pretty vividly. 

 My Aunt tells me that they were going to head on down to a hotel after this and surf. She asked if I wanted to come along. I of course agreed and told her that I would probably break a limb or two in the process!  ::roll:: 

 She hands me a large stack of papers. It looks like colorful stationary of an outline of a person surfing in the background. It's supposedly a manual of how to surf, lol. The whole time, my nine year old cousin exercises his new right to mass text.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Transparent* 

 I was in math class, which was being taught by my freshmen math teacher from a few years back. I had forgotten to do the homework of that night (and apparently it was intensive!) and we had a quiz! 

 When she handed out the quiz I noticed that everything was in German...There was a picture of someone Kung Fu fighting at the top of the page. I noticed that if I tilted the paper at an angle towards the sun, I could see answers that looked just barely underneath the surface of the paper. It was almost indistinguishable, but I managed to get away with it. So apparently, this quiz was a - Holographic Transparent German Kung-Fu Math Quiz. Hot.  ::lol:: 

 The teacher was suddenly our German teacher and she says to the class, 

 "Oooooh I seeee you have founden the waaaay to seeee die answerz! Ohhhh Vell!"  ::D: 

 In my next class my friend Joe is with me in my English class from last year. He says something that really annoys me.

----------


## Queen Zukin

So apparently I actually have Swine Flu. I went to bed at 7pm on Thursday so I didn't get a chance to write down my dreams on DV.

Thursday's Dreams:

*My Ditch*

I decided to randomly drive my car up a few blocks on a busy road. The steering wheel was on the oppisite side however and it confused me. I stopped at someone's house and decided to bike back. Mom sees me and I fall in a giant ditch. On the sides of this ditch is a castle and my friend comes running at me yelling, "Excuse me, that's MY ditch you are in!" 



 Today's dreams:

*Thirsty Dreams*

You know you're probably thirsty in real life too when...I had this dream that I was practicing piano and next to the piano were a TON of glasses with ice cold water in them! That water tasted so good. 

*Camp Crowded*

 I was taking a test or something, and then after we did so us, the students, were told to go a camp. In this camp was a grass parking lot with a ton of cars. It was so crowded and there was a huge slide that we would go down and people would take pictures. I found my mom and we chilled. After we took a fieldtrip to my bathroom and I realized how badly I needed to clean up in there.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Flow*

 I was walking down the street and I was having a hard time staying on the ground. Something was pulling me upwards. I resisted and my steps became more like moon jumps. I figured out I could do some cool ninja moves before realizing that this wasn't normal. 

 While trying to stay on the ground I did a reality check, I had the correct amount of fingers but I was pretty sure I was dreaming. I did several reality checks before finally confirming that I was dreaming. I actually remember feeling the euphoria in this discovery (which I usually cannot remember)! I was so surprised and delighted!  ::D: 

 I decided to just go with the 'flow' of this dream. I couldn't stay earthbound for some reason, it seemed as though there was almost a magnetic attraction pulling me somewhere. Before I truly let go I knew I needed to stabilize. I rubbed my hands together. My hands felt cold as ice and when I looked at them the detail was extraordinary!  ::D:  In between every little wrinkle and fold in the palm of my hand is what appeared to be ice crystals. 

 I continued to float upward (and tried not go too high). The landscape was impressive from above. The swampy Michigan terrain became a beautiful scene with hills, grass, and mountains.  ::content:: 

 I glided through these terrains, sometimes almost coming close to contact by the high standing trees! I could do summersalts and change positions without affecting the flow whatsoever. I noticed however that my dream preferred me to fly backwards rather than the proper way. 

 At one point in the dream I yelled out, "Cue music!" This was something I had been wanting to try for a while. I helped it out a bit my singing, and the music began to flood the dream as I flew through the landscape.

 I was pretty sure I was being pulled to the west, although I could be wrong. In my dream near the end I was looking down and saw Sleeping Bear Dunes which is to the northwest of me. 

*Tractor Revenge*

 I was trying to get to my friend's house, and I needed to cross his front yard to get there. Not a problem right? Wrong. 

 In his front yard were a few of my friends that were riding tractors and trying to run over me as I ran across. I did finally make it across and went inside his house. Apparently my best friend was Edward from Twilight LOL. He was playing 'My Immortal' on the piano from Evanescence (LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ::lol:: ). I told him that the judges told me that he could not play that song at the court. His house was really big.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Box Insurance*

 I was standing in my garage, and people had brought old cars and they were having a car show! It was unlike the normal car show however. The owners would hook up their junk car to a remote control and demonstrate to the crowd all of the massive damage the car could withstand.

 One of the contestants was standing next to me. His car rolled off a cliff. 

 "Thankfully, I have cliff insurance," He said. His car then slammed into a wall, still showing zero significant damage.

 "I also have wall insurance!"

 The man's car collided into another car and he exclaimed, "I have collision insurance as well!"

 As the man's car was about to perform another stunt, the car hit a small cardboard box and the car was COMPLETELY TOTALED. 

Frowning, the man said, "Unfortunately, I don't have box insurance."  ::lol::  


*3 Slides*

 I was at my friend C's house, and we decide to go outside with her brothers. She suddenly darts into the woods, which is a problem for me as I don't have any shoes on. Nonetheless I follow, and manage not to feel any pricks from plants.

 Deep in the woods we come to a set of 3 slides. They were homemade, but very long and steep. I decide to attempt the middle yellow one first. Apparently, looks ARE deceiving. It looks as though the slide is made out of flat unbending metal. As I sit down, the metal is actually closer to a plastic wrap material and I slide down very quickly getting air in some spots. I land safely in a small puddle of mud.

 The red slide was very twirly. I had to drag myself along the first half of it, but after that it went very very fast towards the end. 

 The third slide was another yellow slide that went straight down. No one attempted to ride that slide. 

 A lot of people began to come to the slides and lines formed. I decided to go down the red slide again and as I was dragging myself down the first half some people caught up to me, then suddenly got ahead. We all went very fast down the slide hanging on to each other. We not only just landed in the mud, we splashed it everywhere! Everyone was covered in mud!  ::D:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Bunny Mask*

 I was in the old highschool building for the freshmen, and I was walking around. I had classes and a locker there, but I still walked around proudly with the fact that I didn't go to this school.

 My hair came undone halfway through the day and I needed to find a bathroom to fix it at. I looked around and many bathrooms were actually classrooms! There were some boys behind me that were following me.

 I finally found a bathroom and the boys followed me in. They sat at a table in the bathroom and started playing cards. I looked in the mirror and apparently I had thin dark red hair and over it a bunny mask/hood. Awkward.  ::wtf:: 

 I tried to fix it but I looked silly, so I decided to just take it off. It got stuck and the boys had to help me. There was a boy who was tall and had dark hair who took particular interest. He was smiley and wanted to help me more than the others.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Prayer in School*

 I went through my entire school day and when I got home I decided to do a random ACT prep booklet even though I had a lot of homework to do. I remember it being 5:57 and I still hadn't done my homework (which is late for me). 

 I remembered something later about hanging out on the driveway.

Here's the interesting part, however. When I woke up I was in a very odd position. I was on my back with my knees bent in the air and I had my hands on my chest put together as if I was praying. It was a really sophisticated position and I'm not sure how I wound up like that...And this isn't the first time... ::shock::

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Deer Run*

 I was somewhere out in the middle of nowhere with my dog, Charlie. We were driving down some backwoods Michigan unpaved road and I would spot a few deer. After alerting the dog, I would let him out of the car and he would actually manage to chase them down. 

 Later on, I saw a whole pack of deer. I let the dog out and he caught a baby deer. I felt bad for the poor baby deer so I told Charlie to let him go. A family that was picnicking witnessed the whole event. 


*Movie 3*

 I was Neo from the Matrix, and I was being hunted. I was staying in a small apartment with some of my team members. Morpheus and trinity were there. 

 At one point, one of the bad guys comes in (Sorry I forgot what they call them in the movie. They were like the officials of the Matrix and were trying to kill Neo in the movie). They are trying to kill specifically me, and the bad guy had a syringe filled with red liquid that was used to kill. 

 He lunged towards me and I caught his arm before he could jam the syringe into my arm. I struggled for awhile against his strength (and he was strong!) before I realized 'I was the chosen one'. 

 I yelled out, "I still have to watch the 3rd Matrix movie! I can't die yet!" With a sudden burst of strength I pushed the man away from me. 

 Trinity and Morpheus were now helping me to gang up on the man, and I punched him repeatedly in the gut. 

 The man - oh! His name is Agent Smith!!! - began to swing a punch at me, but I did my cool time slow down thing and before he could punch me I leaned backwards and he missed!!! That was so awesome!!!  ::D: 

 Cleverly, Agent Smith took his other arm to try and kill me with the syringe. Morpheus, who was across the room at the time, did some kind of superman jump and pushed me out of the way. The result was the syringe in Morpheus's arm.  :Sad: 

 Morpheus lay dead on the hotel bed as the blood dripped from his arm. Agent Smith disappeared. 

*On & Off*

 I lived in a family with 2 other younger sisters and one brother. My brother's name was Tony, my sisters' names were Jenny and Phil (Yes, really). We lived in a poor country, and owned nothing.

 We managed to move to an apartment in a free country and brought what we could smuggle out of the country. In this apartment we lived on the 30th floor. 

 The apartment was rather large, actually. Each of us had our own rooms and mine was quite large. My room used to be 2 rooms but the wall seperating it had vanished before we bought it. 

 I had a nice room, but I noticed that I had two closets! I checked out the closet closest to the wall first and it was quite plain and simple. 

 I opened the next closet door and voila a walk in closet!

 "Hey Jenny, I have a walk-in closet!" I yelled. But that wasn't the only thing I had. Inside the closet was a large dresser and an assortment of aged goods. 

 Jenny came to my side and we stood in awe looking at the items. They were extremely aged - pre civil war times. We decided to go through some of the items. 

 While looking through the items, I found several swords! They were extremely sharp and long. There were a lot of papers and using this evidence we could determine that the owner of these goods was a women in her mid to late teens. 

 Amongst the papers and other junk I found a colorful puzzle! The puzzle was of the United States...but it was pre-civil war version! Some of the territories were there and I giggled and showed Jenny who found it amusing as well.  :tongue2: 

 Strange things were beginning to happen though. It seemed to be that I had awoken a spirit in the midst of my rummaging! Items were beginning to levitate and move to where they originally came from in the stacks of objects. I got a really bad feeling and felt a bad presence. 

 There was a picture on the wall. The spirit was using it to communicate with us. I forgot what we asked it but yes in my dream was associated with a positive connotation and the word 'On' would flash on the picture. 

 Jenny and I scrambled to put the rest of the junk back in the closet before we angered the spirit any further. We realized that we had given Phil one of the bracelets that was from the closet and we would need it back but she was napping. 

 "Will you leave this house freely?" I asked the spirit/picture. The words on the picture changed to "Off" which meant no. I closed the closet doors and backed away. I noticed a pamphlet on my bed from the closet. It was purple with red letters saying "Terry". I did not want to open the closet for fear that something would jump out, so I decided to tell my mom about this experience.  :Eek: 

 She was sitting on the couch and had a turquoise beaded necklace around her neck. She said she cba to check it out as she was threading her necklace. I was pretty mad at this as I would have expected a reaction from her as this was not our first time being haunted.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Eek I don't have much time tonight so I'm just going to write a shortened version of my vivid dream from last night. In my dream I was at a party in a big house. It might have been a mansion, in fact I think it was. There were a lot of people and we were all chilling around the pool. Someone made a rope go across the pool and we were all seeing if we could walk across it without falling.

 I did so, and I remember whispering "Gremlin, Gremlin!" as I walked across, lol. Things got crazy when people started driving their cars in the pool..

 So later my friend and I are walking back to the mansion and it's really dark and starting to storm. We're both holding groceries and it's extremely windy and we can barely even stand up because of the wind. I'm starting to be swept away when my friend Joe, with a superman cape on, flies over to us and picks us up. We summon giant umbrellas and do like some kind of merry-poppins move here and fly back to the mansion... ::wtf::  lol

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Dreams for 11/7/09*

*Footsteps*

 I was alone in the house, and I began to hear footsteps...

 I walk around the corner and nearly walk right into someone! He is very tall, about 6 and a half feet maybe. He looks straight from the Matrix, but better. His suit was black, metal, and had a complex design. His hair was black, and he wore black shades. He didn't have a trench coat, however. 

 I acquired a gun, and we began to exchange bullets. I ran around the corner dodging, as he continued to fire. I was lucky to avoid the stream of bullets, and I tried to hit him back but I quickly realized this man was near invincible. I was clearly hitting him but the bullets just disapeared when they hit him. 

 He continued to stalk me as I ran to the next room in our house, and I managed to lose him...

 I had trapped myself in the piano room. I stood still, holding my breath and listening for any clue to his presence.

 I heard something...The sound of leather boots against hardwood floor. It started out quiet and slowly got louder as my pursuer pursued around the corner leading to the piano room. 

 I quickly darted behind the wall where the man would enter the room. I tensed up and got ready for combat...As soon as he entered the room I came out from behind the corner and shot him several times straight in the stomach. I had found his weak point. He fell to the ground, seemingly dead. He laid there for several minutes before getting up as if nothing had happened! Invincible!  ::shock:: 

 We continued to duel it out but I am still finding that my efforts are completely futile. I'm in the kitchen now, and I manage to hit his weak spot once again. He falls to the ground, but I want to make sure this mf-er is dead so I continue to shoot his not-so-dead body. 

 Walking into the kitchen appears what seems to be his accomplice. She is tall and wears the same kind of suit but without the shades. While I have one of them down, I decide to flee the house. 

 I run out of the house, and sprint down the driveway. My goal is to take refuge at my friend's house. The dream scene keeps shifting on me, however. As I'm running to my friend's house, suddenly I am running the wrong way. I turn around and once again I begin running the wrong way again. 

*Watch as the Lizard Splits*

 I was in a health class in a lecture hall. On a television the students were watching a movie about something odd, and I was at the very side on the room at an odd angle and I couldn't see the screen well. I went down a set of stairs into a new room that was a living room and found that the exact same thing was playing on an old analog television. 

 As I walked into the room the announcer on the television said,

 "Watch as the lizard splits, showing it's adapting capabilities." The screen showed a bat extending it's wings. I ate popcorn as I watched this odd movie.  :tongue2: 

*Ninja Practice*

 I was walking around the neighborhood and went at a slow running pace. I quickly discovered that after a few running steps, I could jump up in the air smoothly and I would go in the air about 3 feet and come down very coordinatedly. 

 Some girls on their bikes came up to me and I realized that by doing this running-jump move I was still going faster than them. I remember thinking how ninja I felt in my pink cami and jean shorts.  :tongue2: 

 There was a tree above me, and I used my ninja awesomeness to jump up in the air and grab a branch and lift myself up onto it. I sat there for a while before I got bored, and continued to make my way around the neighborhood. 

 I observed a newcomer having a party. He had installed a long waterway in his backyard but it was beginning to get cloudy. He saw me and walked over to greet me. We walked over to my house (apparently, I biked as I was now riding a unicycle  ::shock::  )

 He seemed pretty intelligent, which was surprising for the people who live around here. I was carrying a pigeon which kept trying to fly out of my hands but I was protecting it from some dogs apperantly. 

 We got inside my house and we chatted with mom. He noticed the sprinkles of rain hitting the side of the window and decided it was time for him to initiate his birthday party.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Rocky Water Photography*

  I was in a bus, and apparently our bus driver was a substitute bus driver who was our substitute chemistry teacher. We were going on a field trip.  :smiley: 

 The bus driver began to lose control of the bus, and she handed the wheel to me. I haphazardly managed to come to a complete stop in the middle of a ditch before the bus fell into a lake. 

 We got out of the bus and the bus driver who is apparently our teacher as well tells us that our task is to take a bizarre picture of nature. We had the entire lake to roam.

 My friend Anna and I walk around but nothing is particularly interesting. We waid across the river to the otherside. The water feels soothing and I can feel the small pebbles beneath my feet. 

 Anna and I get on a boat that goes through the river and down it. As we ride the boat, I notice a few friends sitting on the ledge of a cliff eating lunch. I wondered how they got there and decided it would be cool to do a bit of exploring on our own. 

 After the boat ride, Anna and I come to a small section of rock near the main shore. The rocks are aligned in a semi circle, and the water in the middle is a clear turqouse blue. I decided that this would be a great place to take our picture so I stand on the edge of one of the rocks. 

 I stood too far over, and the rock and I tumbled into the lake. It was a huge rock, it shouldn't have fallen. Anna and I are first in shock, and then we laugh. I climb upon another rock hoping this one won't fall but it does the same. 

*Algaed Falls*

 I was in Michigan's upper peninsula, near lake Superior. I was in the forest following a line of rapids, when I noticed that the water began to gradually turn green, then into a completely solid carpet of algae. It is so solid that I can even walk on it! 

 I continue to walk down the ex-rapids until I see some other people observing it as well. We talk about how the heck this happened, and one of them shows me a picture. In the picture is lake superior, and he says that there used to be a giant waterfall there. I say that I don't see it in the picture...and all the sudden I am IN the picture IN that scene! 

 "Oh, I see it now!" I say, totally oblivious to the fact that they can't hear me. This didn't look like Lake Superior, nor did it feel like it. The water was warm and crystal clear. The bottom of the lake was a sweet soft sand. Standing in front of me is this HUGE waterfall. It's right in the middle of the lake, and there are people jumping off of it!

 I can see that some of the people who are jumping off of the waterfall are hitting their bums on the bottom of the lake, lol. I decide to go and try this, because it will be thrilling.  :tongue2: 

 I wind up on the shore, and people are telling me that they have to wait until the next tide comes which was apparently in a few seconds. I stand on the top of the fall, which was made of sand, and I jump to the bottom. The sand makes a plop as my feet sink underneath the sand. What?

 A little girl told me that I was on the bunny fall, and I needed to go to the real one. She points out to the middle of the lake, and I make my way there. 

 People are lining up on the fall getting ready to jump when the next wave comes...For some reason there isn't any water falling from this waterfall... ::wtf::

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Bees* 

 My mom was going out for the day, and I would be home alone. I went downstairs to my room and I noticed there was this EPIC sized bee! EEK! 

 It started chasing me around and I ran upstairs and locked myself in the bathroom where it couldn't get to me lol.  :Sad: 

 So my mom sees this and she gets out this giant vacuum and I get like 5 fly swatters and we are all out prepared for combat here. We go in my room and notice that there is a giant hole in the wall and in the hole there is a bee's nest.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Brotherly Revenge*

 It's the last day of school, and I'm amazed at how fast the year went by. Joe had put up some posters for something and listed on them were some people's names. We heard on the intercom in our car from the school as we were driving away some of these names. 

 We have to come back to the school to get some of our equipment that we left behind. Joe's little brother tag's along. We have three boxes that we need to transfer from one car to the other, and everyone is supposed to carry one box each. Joe's brother bails and starts walking off to the other warm car, which really aggravates Joe. Joe takes out the car keys to the other car and I'm under the impression that he's going to lock his little brother out. Instead, there was a remote control on the car keys and Joe makes the car zoom forward quickly. He's starts losing control and the car smashes into the concrete building. The building topples over and nearly crushes his little brother.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> *Bees* 
> 
>  My mom was going out for the day, and I would be home alone. I went downstairs to my room and I noticed there was this EPIC sized bee! EEK! 
> 
>  It started chasing me around and I ran upstairs and locked myself in the bathroom where it couldn't get to me lol. 
> 
>  So my mom sees this and she gets out this giant vacuum and I get like 5 fly swatters and we are all out prepared for combat here. We go in my room and notice that there is a giant hole in the wall and in the hole there is a bee's nest.



Weird. A swarm of bees just came to my uncle's house a couple days ago, and nested.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Behind the Walls*

 I was at a restaurant, eating on their porch. The place was packed. I'm about to go back inside the restaurant when a GIANT wolf comes leaping over the edge of the porch. Glass shatters everywhere and people scatter. Because I didn't feel like dieing at that moment, I run with them. I notice a boy, maybe 12-14 years of age who is unaccompanied. I tell him to come with me to a safe place. 

 We manage to crawl into a narrow vent that leads to a secret compartment within the restaurant. The room has windows on two adjacent walls, and two twin beds. We both hide against the walls and in corners, avoiding the potential sight of any pursuers attempting to get a sneak through the window. While hiding, we see shadows falling onto the blinds of the windows...they must be looking for us. We remain breathless until we can manage to sneak out of the building.  :Eek: 

 We're in a car now. A lady I don't know is driving the car, and in the passenger seat is a man. My acquaintance and I are in the backseat of the car with me on the left. We are traveling on a very narrow road deep in the forest. The sky is darkening, and on the horizon appears a small mansion amidst the fields.

 We enter the mansion, and I discover that my cousin and uncle have also taken refuge in the upstairs bedroom! My cousin gets really excited that I'm here, and starts jumping up and down in his footie pajamas. I retreat to the bathroom next door, and begin to brush my teeth. 

*Untraditional*

 I'm in my old English class. The teacher passes out some old journals (the same design as my dream journal, lol) and tells us that we will be reusing our old journals because the school funds are so low that we don't have any money for text books anymore. 

 These journals were revamped on steroids, however. In the middle, there was either a glowing red or blue light. The light made the book unusually thick, and my friend S shouts out, "How untraditional!"  ::roll:: 

 I open the book and inside there is a lock thing. You have to type in your name to get access to the contents inside. I quickly realize that mine is faulty and that it will accept anything I type in. 

 Our teacher says that we are going to do a project out in the hall, and invites a few other peers from some different classes. Once we all get out there, gets yelled at by the principle.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Dizzied* 

 I was by a large mass of black. No idea where I was though, I could have been behind a wall or simply within a large quantity of people. Something though forces me to do a reality check, and I discover that I am dreaming!  ::D:  I start to take a few steps, and I'm feeling really disorientated. I try to stabilize, but I'm already getting that feeling of being pulled away off my feet to a certain direction. I try to resist this time, but the force is too strong. My inclination to resist this force makes me wake up.  :Sad: 

*Robber Rob*

 There was a guy named Rob in my econ class. Apparently, he robbed a bank. The cops came bursting in for him and took him away, along with a few of his accomplishes. Apparently, he only stole a pile of logs from the bank. He put them in front of his fireplace and made them suspend in mid air and cooked them. The particles from the logs flew off and hit him in the eye, giving him a fictional disease named 'Moda'. I was running around some large castle thing trying to find the cure for moda and its relatives.  ::roll::

----------


## Queen Zukin

* Appearances Can Be Deceiving*

 I was at my grandma's house in Arkansas. I had a basket full of something and my mom told me to deliver it to the next door neighbor. I walked across the lawn, and my mom shouted out at me, "Other neighbor!"

 I turned around and walked around the other neighbor's fence and stepped inside their house. Appearances can be deceiving. What appeared to be a one story house on the outside was actually a large 2 story corporation on the inside. I concluded that this building was used to rent out rooms for partying.

 The general theme of the building was a dark blue color. There was a round office desk at the right hand corner of the large room and people were lining up there to find where their friends had rented a room for party. 

 I eventually made my way up to the start of the line, and told the employee that I wasn't aware of the person's full name, but rather that their name reminded me of 'Panama'. The woman used her computer to look up the name, and I saw that the woman's actual name was 'Pan Anamapana'. I was close.  :tongue2: 

 I climbed the long set of stairs, and took a right into a short dark hall. The numbers were really weird, they were like 182B8. I opened the door to a used hotel room, then closed it swiftly.

 I turned around and decided I was wrong in making a right hand turn. I continued down the long winding hall...and then realized something was up. This was _really_ weird. I looked at my watch to do a reality check, but my watch read '9:45'. I wasn't going to give up, however. I examined my hands and discovered that I had 9 fingers on each hand (2 pairs of 4 fingers plus a thumb)! I was dreaming! I didn't want to be swept off my feet again, so I instantly stabilized and moved slowly. I decended the stairs (which had completely changed now) and walked out the front door. I told myself that I would remember all of this, and shouted out for lucidity and vividness. My wishes were granted. 

 Outside of the house was a busy street. I walked along the curb of this street, thinking things over. Everything was so incredibly vivid, I felt the rush of wind as cars sped past me. I felt the little grainy pebbles on the edge of the curb as I stepped on them. 

 I sat down on a healthy green patch of grass. I could hear the grass bending as it gave into my weight. I laid down all the way, and noticed it was warmer down here. The warm breeze felt nice, and I closed my eyes just enjoying this moment. 

 I continued to walk down the curb of the street. I made a right hand turn and everything began turning Old West. The paved street gradually became a deep brown dirt and the house designs began to reflect this. There were two men on brown horses. One was chasing after the other. This interested me, and I had a sudden urge to figure out who the man was that was being chased. 

 I ran and caught up to the man being chased on the horse. The man was tan, and was buff. He had a mini-mustache and I could see the sweat rolling down his face. 

 "Are you a man?" I asked. He gave me the strangest look, not coming to the realization that I did not mean gender wise.

 "Actually," He said quite fearfully, "I am a woman."  ::shock:: 

*Mechanical Monsters*

 I was my friend in the dream. I was in the dream too, but I wasn't in my own body. Apparently, when 'I' (being my friend) tried to sleep, mechanical monsters would build a tower around the room and harrass me. The monsters told me that the only way to get them to stop harrasing me was to add them as a friend on Facebook. LOL  ::chuckle::

----------


## Queen Zukin

*De Ja Vu*

I woke up. Had I slept in too late? The clock read a little after 6am, and I began to hurry to get dressed. After that task was completed, I saw some of my friends in the basement where my bedroom is. They were just chilling out with their backpacks and I ate breakfast. I noticed that some of the food had been rearranged and thought that was very strange and dream like. 

 My clock read 6:48, so I had a few minutes. I put a little more detail into my hair and make up, but the next time I looked at the clock it was 7:58! I was going to be late! 

 I ran out of the house and through the neighbors yard trying to get to the bus stop as soon as possible. As I got over my neighbor's hill I could fully view the bus stop. It was dreary and raining, but I could see what looked like my friend Shelby at the stop. 

 "Shelby!!" I called out, but she didn't hear me. I yelled out a few more times as I ran but as I got closer I realized that it wasn't her. Apparently...I found out that running backwards was faster?  ::roll:: 

 I finally got to the stop and looked around. There were a bunch of middle schoolers standing around. I had missed the high school bus.  :Sad: 

 The middle school bus pulls up and I immediately notice something wrong with it. The bus is very very small, and only has about 4-6 seats in it. 

"I had a dream like this before..." I whisper to myself. But it was very true! I had a very vivid dream about a small bus some years back that went completely out of control while heading down a highway. I was already thinking how typical this was of a anxious school dream.

 I did a reality check. My wristwatch showed '6:45' and I looked at my fingers but I counted all 5 on each hand...I assumed I wasn't dreaming and hoped that I wouldn't die like I did in the last dream.  :Bang head: 

 I boarded the bus and asked the bus driver if she could take me to the high school. She agreed as long as I would fill out some forms, but I couldn't really hear her well as she sounded muffled.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Tons of fragments right now. 

A dream that was intensely about ZebrasI left some lights on overnight and when I 'woke up' I felt really bad about it because I wasted a lot of energyLooking in the mirror...Noticing my hair was really fluffyI might be able to remember more of this dream, but there was some kind of tunnel in my closet that would lead to a mining area lol.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Stick Shift*

 I was in 2nd hour English...and I was wearing a DRESS!!! I kind of freaked out for a moment in total shock at my choice of wardrobe then moved on. I noticed later that I was wearing jeans underneath my dress. Huh.

 I go to gym, a class I don't even have, and they are playing basketball on one side of the room and taking a test on the other side. Some friends & I played basketball. 

 After gym, my friend Joe and I go eat lunch outside behind the parking lot in a ditch.  ::?:  I see an aquaintance of mine and he tells me that he's going into town to get some food and he wants Joe and I to watch his car for him. 

 Joe gets in the driver's seat and I'm in the passenger seat. While sitting in the parking lot we quickly realize that he forgot to put his car into park! We are looking for how to put it in park but it is no where to be found! The car is a stick shift and on it has little buttons like "B132" and Drive3. 

 The car rolls backwards, and somehow I use some very coordinated momentum to swing down the hill, and use that force to go all the way back up and park the car perfectly, managing to hit no one in the process.  ::?: 

*Random Mortgage* 

 There was a bank on the other side of a river in a jungle. People were crossing the dangerous river because apparently the bank was very very good. The bank starting doing a lot of home foreclosures and just when my alarm clock woke me up this image flashed in my head: 





 ::lol::

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Horseback*

 I can't remember this dream all too well. It had a really good story line. I was in that same old western place like in the lucid from a few nights ago. I don't remember very well, but my team were all riding on horseback and we were trying to finish the race/puzzle thing before the other team. My horse was stubborn and kept going the wrong way and running into things!!!  :Sad:  I felt really tall on it too, lol. 

 I know that in at least one scene there was an apparent danger, but of course I don't remember. 

*P-P-Poe*

 I was in my English class. The room was two stories and a purple light filled the room. We were all watching students read a Poe story, and we all had to read at least one. It was eventually my turn, and I got up in front of the class and my teacher read along with me as if it was a play. I was reading from a note card, and the words kept changing on the note card (reality check much?) and I was getting SO confused! So eventually the teacher gives up on me and I sit back down. When I sit back down the room has expanded 100 times its size and my friend Joe and I are at the very back of the rows.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Brown West*

 I'm HATING myself right now for not writing this down earlier. I remember VERY little of this dream, as I woke up at 1am remembering this dream then forgot to write it down. It was a lucid. The worst to forget.  :Sad:  All I remember is 2 or 3 men, and I was out west with the horses again. Maybe I was in the dessert? I was questioning them and it was hot outside. I'm still trying my best to overcome this block and remember what I did, because I remember waking up in awe. [sad]  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

Had another barely-remembering lucid last night, lol. I'm not even going to give this one a title though, since the only thing I remember is beginning to wake up from it (then waking up and finding that all of my bedroom lights were turned on  ::wtf:: )

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Quiet Secrets*

 I was heading out to my friend Joe's house, because I was going to meet him there and then he would drive us both to the bus stop. I got to his house, and I find his mom sitting on the carpet behind the sofa. She invites me to sit next to her while Joe is in the bathroom.

 She tells me that Joe apparently killed several people, and accidentally got his cousin pregnant. I'm a little shocked that she is telling me this, but I am quite frankly also in disbelief. 

 Joe and I are ready to leave now, so we get into his truck and we drive down the back roads searching for a bus stop. We manage to find one, and there are two buses there with about 10 peers (a lot for where I live). 

 I'm trying to find the right bus to get on, and I follow a girl with an orange shirt on. The back of her shirt says, "Titanic Techno", so I am apparently looking for the Titanic Techno Bus. Ok?

 Later on (what ever happened to the truck that Joe drove to get to the bus stop?), we are trying to find a ride home. He suggests that he takes my bus home, but I remind him that he would need permission to do so. 

*Stranger Danger!* 

 I was in a store that also had a movie theater in the back. I was in the store section with Joe, and we are discussing something. Behind him at the very end of the aisle I see two men, about my age. They are standing very straight up next to each other, and I get the feeling that they are not friendly. 

 They approach me, with scissors.  :Eek:  I now KNOW that these people are bad so I'm freaking out here and I grab Joe and make a run for the theater. They're chasing us now, but we do manage to lose them.

 We run into a theater that was intending to play New Moon. We find a seat in the middle section, and relax and wait for the movie to begin. As I'm chilling out, I notice the two men enter the theater. They are not making any approach, but simply standing there STARING. 

 I text the manager that there are some creeps in the theater and an army truck comes to remove them. When I look back, they are gone. In my view arrives a giant red pause sign, which freezes the time all around me. The two men suddenly appear again, closer and more intimindating. It was a half second flash though, and as soon as they were gone the time resumed to normal. 

*Boo*

 Had a weird dream about Miley Cyrus (ew)? She was performing on stage but people kept booing at her, and she was freaking out. So these girls come on stage and Miley is making out with them  ::wtf:: . So the rest of the audience was also kind of confused, then her dad comes up on stage and starts singing. After he takes the lead, Miley starts singing and people are cheering?  ::wtf::

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Cheers to the Bears*

 I was at some muesem like place. There were a lot of children there. Inside of an huge part aquarium was a polar bear. I went down stairs and found my friend S showing her brother how to feed the polar bears. She was pouring vodka into their tanks!  :Eek:  


*Cramming 101*

 I was in my AP gov class and apparently my teacher had missed a few more days. He said that even though we missed all of these days we would still have our test...tomorrow. We haven't even started the unit yet! Everyone was freaking out again and I was pretty mad. 


*Klepto*

 I had to ride the middleschool bus home.  :Eek: 

 I got on the bus and it was almost already packed. I sat next to a girl who had a chubby face with light brown curly hair. Two more girls crammed into the same seat with me. The girl with curly brown hair looked at me and admitted that she was a klepto, and that she had stolen my pencils but I could retrieve them in my locker later. The rest of the girls follow suit and it's like they are telling their life stories here!  ::shock:: 

 Somehow, I let down my guard and join them. It was actually pretty relieving and I was very surprised how easily I managed to tell the rougher parts. 

 The bus drops us off at a different school, where they are holding an assembly. Their are DDR mats and I'm wondering what this assembly is going to be about...

*Run with the Wolfs*

 I was at my grandmother's house, and my sister had a ton of friends over. I was forced to sleep on the carpet, which was totally ok. I fell asleep in my dream, and drifted into another dream. 

 I was in a store. I was either a wolf, or I was seeing wolfs. But I was running from something, and it was not allowed to spot me or else 'I lost'. The store's floor sloped up at an angle and was pretty steep at some places. My predator spotted me eventually and I lost. 


*
Fragments:*
I was in an abandoned building with two other people. I think one was a guy and the other was a girl, both significantly older than me. We were all following each other in this creepy abandoned building and at one point we were walking over these poles that kept the structure of the building. I think I was running from something at one point in the dream.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Sleepy Taxi Driver*

 I was in a restaurant with some friends. I was maybe 21 in this dream. It was a restaurant like chilli's or maybe more Italian. I was having issues keeping down my food. 

 My group stepped outside of the restaurant and behold was a giant city in front of me! Much like New York City, but I'm unsure because I do not visit cities often. My friend caught a taxi for us, and she sat in the front while I sat in the back behind the driver. In my dream the driver was on the right side of the car like in England. He kept dozing off repeatedly and began to ramble on about how he hated work. I noticed something funny though, even though we were apparently in a big city, he took the natural gravel backroads to get to his destination. 

*Platform Life*

 This was a little strange. Once in a while I have these dreams in which I'm literally living in a secret compartment. In this dream, I was living on a small platform above the toilet in the bathroom. Strange. I stayed up there for the most part in the entire dream, but had to come down as I was apparently at my friend's house and I needed to go home. I called a taxi driver to come pick me up.

----------


## Queen Zukin

This dream was like...*Insane*.  ::shock:: 

*Dream Queen*

 I was walking through the forest with someone. It was scorching hot. The traveler and I come across a small clearing in the forest and in the clearing we observe a native American women watching over her child as she swims in the tiny wading pool. The woman eyes us suspiciously. She tells me to watch over her small daughter as she goes in the house quickly.

 Before she leaves, she hands me a small seed. Her only words were, "Plant it, and don't lose sight of it." 

 I watch over the child, and wish I could join her in the pool. It's so hot here. The traveler tells me to 'take care of my duties' meaning, he wanted me to plant the seed and he will watch over the daughter. 

 I walk around the front of the woman's house. It looks a lot like my house, except the stone is cracked and grass is growing in between the cracks. The front garden is dilapidated, but beautiful wild flowers grow were the tamed flowers once stood. 

 I am looking for a safe place for the seed to grow, but a strong gust of wind blows the seed out of my hands! I search the remains of the sidewalk for the seed and find it...The seed was already starting to sprout without me! 

 I find a small empty patch in the garden and place the small seed there. The seed quickly begins to sprout, and I can see that the flower will be a small white flower with a yellow interior. 

 Something ushers me to come inside the house. I walk into a small bedroom and I telepathically 'know' that I need to crawl through the vent in the closet to go  'somewhere else'. 

 I stand up on the washing machine in the closet reaching for the vent, when I accidentally wake someone up in the bedroom.

 "What are you doing?" He says. 

 "Going to the land of dreams," I say casually. I crawl through the vent which is total darkness and arrive in a strange new place. There are warriors here. 

 A queen-like figure sees me, and greets me with a sneer. 

 "I see 5 wrong things with your presence," she says.

 "What would that be?" I ask her. She looks over at my backpack which is leaning against a wall. In my backpack is my sword, "Xavier". Outside the backpack lays a mirror. I forgot what the other 3 things were.

 She corners me against a wall and tells me to leave, I mock her because she is threatening me with a purple brush. She is angered even more now, and tells me if I ever come back I will be instantly killed. After much threats, I finally decide to leave. As I leave, I look around at the warriors who are carrying out business. They look possessed. Or just...not right.  ::?:  I wield my sword and and stab one of the warriors, but one right behind me buries his sword in my stomach. 

 I FA in the bed next to the other sleeping man. What just happened? 

 "You're still dreaming," a voice says to me. I turn around and WOAH there is someone next to me! Wtf?  :Eek: 

 This person explains to me my situation. The person explains that this 'Queen' MUST be terminated. 

 The person brings me to the 'Council of Dreamers'. In this room there are hundreds, if not thousands, of dreamers. The person tells me that I need to pick one dreamer to help me kill the Queen. The person also implied that this may be a 'one time shot'. Implying I may not be able to make it back their world, or the real world. 

 I begin to walk through the rows of dreamers. They are sitting at tables carrying on and chatting. As they see me, they stand up. They are TALL! They are from all ethnicities, and most stand at LEAST 9 feet tall! They greet me with smiles. 

 I turn around to view my other options and - wait - was that someone I knew?  

 "Zboy!!!" I shout happily and hug him! He smiles, but then I feel an instant twinge of regret. I cannot bring him with me. This guy is like one of my best friends, I don't want anything to happen to him. He deserves more than this.

 I left his side, and still in a little pain from thinking what might happen to him I randomly chose another dreamer. She was tall. I think she had pinkISH hair, with a slightly salmon colored face. Yet still beautiful. 

 The girl teleports us out of the council and half way into the mysterious land of dreams. We stop in a whiteish void, and I ask her how we are going to fight these guys off 2 against 200. 

 "We have dreaming on our side," She says. I ask her what she means. 

 "We have options; They do not. I will take the sword and fight. Once I perish you will take the ribbon of time and finish them off." 

 I understood what she meant. Using 'the ribbon of time' (actually a good analogy if you think about it), I would stop time and finish them all off. 

 She teleported the rest of the way there, and stopped time instantly. The warriors were getting ready, but frozen in time. She did a little damage to them before attempting to resume time...In which I woke up for real.  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Russian Codes*

 This was like one of my first dreams of the night. It was so confusing. There were these people that were trying to show me these philosophies and codes in Russian and apparently it meant something great. It was really disorientating and I woke up feeling kind of sick LOL. 

*Stuck on Stupid*

 I was in my Econ class. We were doing a history assignment about a historical figure. The assignment was homework if we didn't finish, but it was extremely easy and I finished within minutes. This girl next to me was being really dumb in her questions.

 The teacher heard her, and she said to the girl, "Careful, or you'll get stuck on stupid."

 After 5th hour I went to my locker which was down the hall instead of in its normal spot. There was a cute guy standing in front of my locker. He was a little taller than me, had brown hair and brown eyes. He smiled and I asked if I could get past him to open my locker. He kindly moved and went to a locker close to mine. 

 This random girl comes up to my locker and tells us we need to get to class. She's dressed very strange. She closes my locker but a book gets caught in between the hinges. Crap. She keeps saying how we should get someone to help us get the book out but I'm reassuring her that I can get it out myself. I open the locker up again and pull the book out. Easy enough.

 I walk aimlessly somewhere. Where am I going, anyways? I'm standing there thinking when a girl yells out, "You're supposed to being going to Programming 3!" eek! Programming 3?! I thought I'd swore to my grave that I'd never even take Programming 2!  :Eek: 

*Fragments:*
I was running in the forest from something. I accidentally ran right through a thorn bush and I felt it cut open my leg. Driving on the highway.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Balamire*

My family was all together for once, and cooking dinner. I noticed these little tiny worms on the food, and began observing them. They were intelligent! The species of the word was called, "Balamire". They began doing crazy stunts like riding miniature elephants. It was really something else.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I'm actually remembering dreams from a few nights ago, haha lol. I recently remembered this dream from a few nights ago that I was climbing in the closets in certain classrooms which I could use as a space shuttle. I remembered another dream from a few nights ago that I went out on a date with a distant friend. We met up at some beach and he had a surfboard. 

 From tonight, I only remember fragments. I remember lifting my hands up in the air and looking at them. I noticed that I had 6 fingers and did a double take, but when I looked back everything was normal again.  :tongue2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Elephant*

 I was at the zoo with my friend Joe. Joe had gone in a cave near the elephants. This elephant standing next to me is HUGE. It wraps its trunk around me and makes a hostile approach. I run into the cave with Joe and we decide we need to make a run for it to get out alive.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Over the Hedge* 

 I was at my house, getting ready for leave for school. Taylor Lautner comes around the bend (ooo!) and I'm like ooo why hello!  ::lol:: 
 He tells me that he wants to come to the DDR club during lunch but he doesn't have a way to get there so I agree to come back and pick him up.

 To get to the DDR club you had to go through the library, over a hedge covered in beautiful flowers and moss, walk behind a building and it was there. There were people break dancing there! I find the hedge actually the best part of the dream. I got a feeling of de ja vu, but it was sooo pretty. It was a chain fence and then a concrete fence behind it. Both were covered in extensive vines and roses, with a tree leaning upwards creating a tunnel like structure that was dependant on the chain link fence. On the other side of the fence is my grandma's house, who made some grilled cheese sandwiches for us. Omg that was so good.  :smiley: 

 So my school day goes on and I look at the clock and it says, "10:26:"! I need to be picking him up!

 I run down the hallway towards the front door and it's dark and raining hard outside. Some other people are waiting there too looking worried. I call my mom but I only get static. My friend S offers me a ride, and I accept. Well, she drives through the industrial park from HELL. Things are blowing up around us. 


*Werewolf*

My mom was a werewolf. She would come out during the night as one and I would freak out and hide under the bed (I was like 5 in my dream). Failing to remember a lot of this one. At the end though, we had finally resolved the issue and I was in an old room of mine.

 I said, "Would it be funny if we were dreaming?" I looked down to do a reality check...Oh! I was dreaming! For some reason though I just went along with it and forgot.  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Fragments:*
I was in the lunch room buying lunch. I was confused.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Stuck*

 I was in a desolate land. I think it was the same 'land of dreams' from about a week ago. Anyways it was just totally out there and I was trapped here. I had to work for this devil like woman. She had me do numerous jobs with out a schedule. In one I had to climb up a rollercoaster to help operate it. 

 When I wasn't working, people like me and myself were taking refugee where we could. I remember seeing a map of this place. We were on a brarren island with a mountain over it. Connected by a bridge was another land with slightly more color but only red. 

*Restraint*

 I was on a large couch. The couch was colorful and full of small throw pillows. On the couch was a man about my age. He was good looking, buff, and tan. 

 I talked to him and we got to know each other. There were a lot of smiles, and a generally good feeling about him. I looked out the window and saw my sister running around with a camera. I waved to her. 

 I went to my room and decided to clean it so I could impress my guest. I quickly picked up my laundry. Two girls came down to my room and talked to me for a bit. After talking, I went back upstairs and he was gone! 

 I looked out the window and saw my sister with a large group of people. I went out on the driveway to investigate. She was holding a gun to them, but purposely missing. The second she fired the gun, an assistant of hers took a picture.

 "What are you doing???" I yelled out to the young man. He didn't answer me. Was he insane?

 "Steff let me get you in the picture!" My sister yelled.

 "Hell no!" I responded. I ran behind a car until she lost interest. 

 I went back in the house and my man was there. His father was there and said something about our growing relationship. Cute guy blushed, and I gigged.

 [Middle of dream forgotton]

 I was standing in a big parking lot. The traveler from a few nights ago...



> I was walking through the forest with someone. It was scorching hot. The traveler and I come across a small clearing in the forest and in the clearing we observe a native American women watching over her child...



 was there. A female accompanied us. White government vans quickly started to pull into the parking lot and swerved around. Men with guns started to fire at each other. My man was on the other side of the parking lot and he was in danger from these people. I needed to get across this parking lot.

 I started running, and my group did not hesitate to stop me. I dodged the white vans and the bullets and even pulled off some matrix moves. I don't know how I managed to get across the parking lot...but I did.

 There was a large mob in front of the hospital where he was. I pushed people out of my way. I followed a small marble with a strange red mist into his room. My group was in the room waiting for me. He woke up and told me that we were still in this 'dreamland' which was like an inner core of the entire dreamscape. I woke up. ::damnit::

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Sine Graph*

 I was in the ladies bathroom. Two men walk in and start analyzing the place, considering how many people are wearing the same colored shoes and shirts, etc. Their conclusions are graphed onto a Sine Graph. 

*Slides*

 I was at a waterpark riding down large water slides. The water slides were very fast and I was slipping off the edge of them sometimes but that only added to the thrill. I noticed that there was a fork in the slide near the end, and I purposely went right. Going that way I went very slowly and noticed a clear tunnel full of water. How could one breathe in that? I turned around to go back down the right way. 

 Later on I come to a giant yellow tube slide (not a water slide). Two little girls are begging me to ride down the slide with them and so I accompany them behind them. I pick up so much speed that I surpass them and I'm flying down at extravagant speeds. It was pretty fun.  :tongue2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*The Flooding*

 I was staying in some mansion place. My sister was somewhere in the house, and my mom and I were looking for her. We were going through all of these rooms and we kept running into more and more bathrooms. I didn't realize how large this house was.

 I go back into my room and there is a dog on the floor. He is brown but looks like a cat. After petting the dog, I descend down the stairs into the kitchen. I looked out the window and all of outside was flooded deep! It was so deep that waves were crashing against each other like a storm. I saw toy boats out there and I decided it would be intrigueing to make my own toy boat to set sail in the rough waters.

*Anchovy Taco* 

 I was in the cafeteria at my school, but I noticed there was a second floor leading to another cafeteria. I get in line for some food and the cashier asks me want I want to eat. 

 "The chicken taco looks nice," I say. 

 "Oh, you don't want those," the cashier responds. She turns around and gets me something else to eat. She brings out a small dish. There is a small soft shell taco bread and on top of it salsa with what looks like fried noodles or cheese. 

 "It's a raw anchovy taco!" She says proudly.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Wipeout*

 I was in a real life version of the game Wipeout Pure! I was racing through my town at like 700 mph. I continuously had to stop for red lights though.  :Sad:  I beat everyone that I was racing and was so happy.  :tongue2:

----------


## DeeryTheDeer

> *Random Mortgage* 
> 
>  There was a bank on the other side of a river in a jungle. People were crossing the dangerous river because apparently the bank was very very good. The bank starting doing a lot of home foreclosures and just when my alarm clock woke me up this image flashed in my head:



LMAO.  ::lol::  Your dream has a really wacky sense of humor. I love it when dreams do that sort of stuff.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> LMAO.  Your dream has a really wacky sense of humor. I love it when dreams do that sort of stuff.



 :wink2: 

*Beyond the Borders*

 I was in a van with a few other people. We were on some weird mission to find an answer to a long truth. When we arrived at the spot we were looking for, I was told to talk to the old man.

 I went inside the nursing home and conversed with the old man. He assigned me to do some chores such as entertain the children.

 Somehow now I died. I was a ghost, and my friend Joe was there. We were engaging in friendly combat. Joe said that he wanted more people to be on our side, but the only way to get them to be on our side is if we killed them which I was strongly against. 

 We jump into a random persons mind and I see a room filled with people clapping. Joe points my attention to a specific pattern in the mind and I observe it as an illusion.

----------


## Queen Zukin

God of Tangent
omg...this is what too much math class gets you

*God of Tans*

 My dad cheated on my mom for some reason. They decided to get back together but I was still upset over this. We went to China.

 I was in a park in China and I went inside a small shed. Inside the shed was a mass of swirling red air. The air spoke to me and told me it was the God of Sines  ::wtf:: . I had to do something to please the god. It was something weird like gather items. My dad showed the God a graph of who commits adulty and I looked and it and told him the graph didn't even make sense! 

 After we pleased the God of Sines we left the shed and I ran down a small path in the park. I went inside another shed.

 'I am the God of Cosines', the swirling air said. The God of Cosines was friendly, and after I had given him the materials he turned into a human form. He had black hair and wore red robes. I think it was Man of Shred's old avatar LOL. We chatted for awhile until I decided I needed to meet the last god of trigonometry.  :tongue2: 

 Leaving the small Cosine's shed, it was sunset and beginning to get dark. I heard the chime of a few windchimes next to me as I passed a coy pond.

 I entered the last shed. There was nothing there! As I was about to turn around and leave, two massive portals opened up from the ground. Blue swirling air grew larger and larger until they meshed together to form one giant swirling mass. Like a short fat tornado. Even though the God was just swirling air, I could see that he had a mad expression on his face.

 "I am the God of TANGENTS!" Roared the mass of air. 

 "You are not worthy! I should EAT YOU!" It yelled once again. I freaked out. A giant mass of air is about to eat me! 

 "You do not appeal to my tastes however, but what you have does." The mass of energy took from my my memories! It was every memory I had of TREES! I saw my memories go into his center but he was still not satisfied. 


*Coyote Run*

 I was in the woods behind my house. I hear something rustle in the bushes and out pops a...tiny coyote. At first I'm like aww cute then it BITES me and hurts like hell. It won't let go until I'm down on the ground. 

 I come back to my house, which was different in the dream. I show the man who lives with me my wound and he tells me I'm 'afflicted' or something. Now my quest is to fight off an evil being that roams the night!

 I see myself walking down a city street curb at night. A clone trooper straight out of Star Wars meets me there! With one punch I am totally out.  :Sad: 

*Snow Play*

I was in my backyard with Joe and we were playing in the snow!  ::D:  We had made an igloo and stuff and he wanted me to get in some kind of sled so he could push me down a hill. Well normally I would have had no problems with that but suddenly I was just REALLY uncomfortable in the dream. I was in total pain for some reason, and Joe started to get mad at me. 

 The pain subsided after awhile, and I went inside. I opened my bathroom door to find a classroom inside!

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Anna Speed*

 A girl I know named Anna was over at my house. We needed to go somewhere, and it was important. We got in the car and she sat at the drivers seat while I sat directly behind her. Somehow I was still driving the car though. As we were going through town, I somehow lost control of being able to steer behind her and she fully took the wheel. I told her to slow down because the speed limit was 25 mph, but she raced to 35...45...55..65...! 

 I fell out of the back of the car and choked on something.

*Strange Hugger*

 I was at a BBQ restaurant, when my dad insulted me. I left the restaurant and went home. When I got home my mom said that we needed to go to piano lessons but it was raining ice outside but it wasn't even Wednesday!  ::wtf::  So we go there anyways but we are 50 minutes late. 

 A bus pulls up and apparently I'm going to go on a camping fieldtrip! I find a seat near the middle of the bus and notice that some boys are harassing a shy girl sitting across from me. I tell the boys to f off and ask the girl if she wants to sit with me. She accepts my invitation. 

 The girl was very strange looking. Not ugly, but beautiful in a distorted manner. She had glasses like Harry Potter, and hair like Aerith from FF7, but more extreme. She looked very happy to be sitting next to me, and quickly wrapped me in a full blown hug. The girl continued to hug me for a long time. I like hugs, but this was a bit over the top.

 We camped out in a parking lot after the ride, as we needed to wait for another bus to pick us up. We became pretty good friends.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Water on Fire*

 I was at a water park with some people I don't really know too well. Some guy points behind me and we look and see smoke billowing out from the trees. Behind the trees is more of the water park, which was on fire! We run to find a phone to call 911 with, but when I get to the phone it's too high for me to reach.  :Sad:  The guy next to me can reach it so he dials 911. Apparently the police were already there. 

 After that we went canoeing-ish in a pond. It was backwards though. We were riding the oars and the boat was pulling us.  ::?:  An old pirate ship was chasing us.

 So I get back to land to the water park and my German class is doing the Thriller. I start putting plates on the ground but there is another person next to me eating the plates as I go. People order pizza but only the other German class can eat it. So my teacher constructs a giant thriller dance in a room and we dance for pizza.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Walking on Water*

I was in my basement. I think my watch went off or something, but I did a reality check and noticed that I had 6 fingers! I was stunned!  :tongue2: 
I decided I wanted to fly away from here, but when I stood up from where I was sitting my legs ached with incredible pain. Where did this pain come from? 

 I sat back down and decided I did not need to use my legs to fly. A girl sitting across from me kept telling me that I could not do this, that I could not do this at all. I closed my eyes and concentrated...

 "YOU'RE LEVITATING!!!" The girl screamed and pointed at me. Indeed I was! That was my intention, though I didn't 'feel' as if I was levitating, visually I was. 

 I think I asked some tricky questions to the girl and got a laugh at a few of them.

 Later on in the dream I was running very quickly across a small body of water as it was something that my friend suggested I try. It felt like stepping in a series of puddles rapidly. I stopped midway when I realized I actually did it. Really bad idea apparently because I immediately fell into the water.  :tongue2: 

 I was freaking out because I was in a lake, and I knew that if I thought about lake monsters then they would come. But too late I already thought of thinking about lake monsters so I was doomed.  ::shock:: 



*Unflattering Dress*

I had been asked, or forced, by my friend Sam if I wanted to attend a school dance with her and her friends. I was in my room trying on the only dress I had. It was brown and looked awful against my pale skin. My skin looked SUPER pale in this dream, as if I was a vampire. 

 I walked down the stairs and a young lady was sitting near the bottom steps. I told her I needed to get to Economics from here and she told me that if I told her boyfriend a message that she would take me and excuse me from missing parts of the class. It was a great deal, so I accepted.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I haven't recalled much from the past few days. I was so stressed out, that even if I did recall something it was undescriblable. For example, in a few of my dreams I was graphing transformations of the sin, cos, and tan functions. What a peaceful sleep I had...not.  :Sad: 

*Packing up the Bricks*

 I was back at my New York house, and for some reason my family decided that we hadn't packed up everything. We went back and they literally start packing up the bricks from the house and the siding too. I'm more worried about the entity that used to roam the house. 

 After they strip the house of its siding, we walk into town (which was further away than this IRL) and into an empty street at night. As we are walking some college students in mascot uniforms start shouting at us to join their team. 

*Flying the dragons*

I was on a row boat in a gloomy river. The water was gray and the cliffs beside me were gray as well. It was night time, and there was a man standing up rowing my boat as I took in the scenery.

 "I have dreamed here before!" I said enthusiastically as we neared the cliffs. It was true. Long long ago I had a dream here that on the edge of this cliff was hades and the devil was teaching young ones how to fly. I pretty much come to the conclusion that I am dreaming.

 "Indeed you have," the man said, solemnly. 

 "Around this bend should be a castle, probably Hogwarts," I say. Sure enough Hogwarts appears around the river bend. The place was HUGE! The castle was in great detail. I could make out every gray brick that was of the castle. Some of the lights were on in the windows. I summon a dragon, and fly around. At first, controlling the dragon was hard. It felt like driving a car with terrible alignment, but I grew accustomed to it and began to fly with ease.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I don't remember much from last night. I recall standing by a window in a gothic house and bats were flying out of it, and in another dream someone was repeatedly holding me down and electrocuting me.  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

RAWR Didn't get a chance to post dreams from last night - I was in a 12 hour car ride lol. These are the ones from this morning. 

*Horizons*

 I was in an apartment complex thing. it was shaped like an upside down U, and in the middle was a rocky area. I already knew I was dreaming, so I jumped off the top of the tall apartment complex unto the rocky ground. 

 A guy about my age was there watching me. I called out for my dream guide. My dog came running around me in circles. I called out again, firmer. The dog morphed in front of me into my dream guide. Wow, I hadn't seen her in awhile. She was still very pretty. Her blonde long hair was behind her as she smiled. 

 The cold scene morphed into an empty school cafeteria as we walked. She sat down at one of the benches and I listened to her talk. She told me I was doing better, and that I needed to finish up the CC book that I had started. 

 Eventually we parted ways, and I was in my living room. I sat up from the couch, and decided it would be a good time to try to walk on walls.  :tongue2: 

 It came easier than I thought. I did flips in the air and summersalts, and I would wind up on the opposite side of the wall than before! I was having a blast walking on the ceiling.  ::D:  Eventually it became a little disorientating and felt weird. I managed to find myself on the ground again, but above me I materialized a small gray handlebar on the ceiling. 

 I jumped up and reached for it. When I came back down, I noticed that the handlebar wasn't connecting to the ceiling. It was floating in mid air! With the thought, it fell swiftly to the ground and I caught it nicely. 

 I walked around my house. In the glass of the old grandfather clock I caught a glimpse of myself. 4 reflections of me, 1 however was not me. The other reflection stared mindlessly at me for a bit, before turning around and proceeding to live in the glass. 

 Curiosity killed the cat, and I slowly walked through the glass. It felt like walking through a thin sheet of water, refreshing almost. After walking through the mirror/glass wall, I looked around and noticed everything was backwards!  ::o:  It was quite mysterious...every room in my house was just a mirror image of itself. 

 I walked back through the mirror into the livingroom and decided to try one last thing. I wanted to try sleeping in a dream, just to see what would happen. I laid down on the couch and my mind flowed to a different dream...

 I was sitting on the lawn of a really really rich hotel. There were important people there. The car was on the long driveway. My dog was with me and my mom had some suitcases that she was dealing with. 

 Suddenly, two fancy cars pulled up and swerved on their drivway. One car was red, and the other was yellow. Two men got out of the car and carried a metal device. They placed it on the ground, and quickly got back in their cars and drove away fastly. 

 One of the rich business men looked at the device, and quickly pulled out a horn and signaled everyone to evaquate the area. 
I freaked out. My mom was still near the hotel and I yelled at her to get over here. 

 The bomb was starting to crack and sizzle. She made it to the driveway and we took hands and ran for all it was worth. 

 The bomb exploded. Cars went flying towards us and my sister nearly got hit by one but she managed to miss it by inches.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*edit: sorry about the double spacing. Internet quit again so I saved it to a notepad document until the internet was working.* 

Finally found a place with decent enough internet to load the pages here. Been on vacation in the middle of no where so I haven't had much of a 

change to update. Here's all of the dreams that I recorded for the past 3 days lol. 

*Slowly Writing*

Had a few parts to this one. I was trying to write a research paper, but I didn't have a computer at home 

so I needed to write it at school. I was getting a paragraph done a day, which was pretty good. 

 In another part of the dream, I was trying to catch the bus but I missed it! She backed up for me but when I got on I realized that I hadn't 

got my backpack so I ran back but when I got to the house I found that it was already on my back??

*Rest*

 I was in someone else's apartment, in a house full of other people. I was with this girl. She had brown 

hair and was kinda pretty. She kept saying stuff like, "it's my goal to sleep with everyone here". and crazy stuff. Some of it was aimed @ me.



*Term Paper*

Still having dreams about trying to write a term paper. I think I was down to like 2 days to write it or 

something but I was stressing out.

 I think later in the dream I forgot something at school that would help me and when I came back inside there was an amusement park like 

struture set up.  

*Reoccurring Dream*

 I keep having this dream over and over again. In the dream, I'm sitting alone at a lunch table in an empty 

cafeteria eating lunch. Kitty corner from me are a table of people who are severely goth. They have painted their faces white and their 

eyes/mouths black, and some are wearing masks. They are watching me, and talking amongst themselves. 

 "Do it right this time!" One of them whispers to the guy in the middle. All of them are urging him to do something as they watch me. The guy 

in the middle stands up and walks behind my table and sits behind me and stares. Creepy.  ::?: 

There was one about a spelling bee from a few days ago

----------


## Queen Zukin

I'm finally home so I should be able to post every night again. ^^ 

*Smothering*

 I was in some city and I was abducted. The people who abducted me put me into traffiking. It was scary.  :Sad: 

 In the room there were a whole bunch of REALLY old people. At one point in time I decided I would try and escape. I was hiding behind a desk trying to sneak past some of the owners and I think I may have set something off as a huge explosion happened. It was a smoke bomb, and I needed to get out of the building or else I would smother to death.

 I finally found my way out before I died, and I tried to remember how to get out in case this happened again.

----------


## Queen Zukin

No recalled dreams

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Half Ghosts*

 I was with my family, and all the animals had evolved...except humans. The new world was dark and scarey. The animals were no longer solid beings but ghostly figures. We quickly learned that the transparent animals were no harm to us; however, the animals that were white and transparent were extremely deadly. 

 If the deadly animal crossed your path, your body would be split in half where proportional to where you were to the animal. I saw someone lose their head.  ::?: 

 We eventually came to the conclusion that we had been left behind in evolution, and natural selection was sure to end humanity.

----------


## TopazMyst

> *Horizons*
> 
> Curiosity killed the cat, and I slowly walked through the glass. It felt like walking through a thin sheet of water, refreshing almost. After walking through the mirror/glass wall, I looked around and noticed everything was backwards!  It was quite mysterious...every room in my house was just a mirror image of itself.



*
OMG! Awesome.*

----------


## Queen Zukin

> *
> OMG! Awesome.*



 ::content::  !



*The Walking*

 I was looking up a movie on Google, and decided on a mild thriller called, 'The Walking'.

 I was back at my house now, unknowing that I was about to dream out what I had just chosen. 

 "Hey mom, I'm going for a walk!" I say. 

 "In this kind of weather? Be sure to wear a jacket or something." I step out the front door, and it isn't nearly as cold as I thought it would be. As I walk around a bush, I begin to notice something strange.

 There is a girl watching me, and pointing. She isn't pointing at me, but at my...situation. I learn quite quickly that I am not on grass or land, but I am walking on the shoulder of a GIANT!  ::o: 

 I quickly scramble to climb down the giant and take refuge in a hamper. I can't seem to figure out why everything is normal sized if I'm supposedly the little one living in a giant's world.

 The giant, which I figure out is my grandpa, throws some clothing (unknowingly) at me in the hamper. He lifts up the hamper to carry it to the washing machine and I fall out! 

 He looks shocked, disgusted, and then screams, "A GNOME?! In my own house?!!"

 I carefully tell him that I may be a gnome, but I'm his grand daughter. His friends decide to do some kind of ritual to free me of being a gnome and to turn me into a giant like them. 

 I see myself laying dead on the chair, a smoldering candle next to me. Suddenly, I open my eyes...I have death black hair now and blue eyes, skin that was paler than fluorescent lights.

----------


## Queen Zukin

k lol I had a dream last night that I was burying people alive. After I waited about an hour I would unbury them and they'd be the opposite gender.  ::wtf::  I think I started a business or something doing this lol.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Q Zukin's Dream Journal*
how many ways can we butcher my name <3



*Normal Dreams are written in Black
Lucid Dreams are written in Green
Other highlights are in Purple
Nightmares in Blue*


* Comments totally appreciated! <3* *Goals:*
Divide by ZeroDrive a CarGo to the VoidVisit PandoraDo an Extreme SportFight a zombie!

*Favorite Dreams so Far:**
God of TansAppearances Can Be DeceivingDream QueenTreason*

----------


## Queen Zukin

1/5/10

No recalled dreams from last night. I woke up sometime in the middle of the night and thought, "Huh, what an evil little dream I just had," went to write it in my physical DJ and realized I hadn't got a pen!  ::doh::

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Defending the Defense* 

 I was on a football stadium, playing football. I was a newbie at football, so I just ran around and did what I knew how to do. At one point in the game I realized I was literally defending the defense.  ::roll:: 

*Math Teacher*

 Had a dream that I went to college and became a math teacher. At first I was really excited and told everyone that I was a math teacher now and even one of my good friends. After a few minutes I started to get really sad because I realized that was far from my life goal.  :Sad: 

*Cut Collage*

 Dreamed I was in German class, and a lot of my friends were there. We were on the desks and cutting out things from magazines to make a collage. We kept needing to move our desks.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Gravity Issues*

 I was at a club afterschool. We were hanging out, doing our business when another club from the school decided to occupy the same classroom. They were watching a movie in the back corner of the room. I watched the movie for a few minutes. It was about a guy who was trying to get engaged to a woman. He kept using his shoe as a phone. 

 Our club decided to move the equipment downstairs to the cafeteria. We drew more people there, but I looked down and realized I was shirtless! This really didn't bother me too much, but after a few minutes I decided I should probably get a shirt on lol. 

 I walked out of the back door of the school into a fieldy area. There was another door that I intended to use to get back in. A security guard stopped me, and told me I was using the wrong door and to use the one about 20 feet over. I began running, and started having gravitational issues. My runs became running jumps until I was jumping 30 feet into the air and spinning around.

 I looked behind me, and noticed that the male security guard was pregnant. I decided at this point I was most likely dreaming. Once again, I was being pulled away in the air to somewhere else. When trying to fly, most people have trouble staying OFF the ground. Me? Well, I have trouble just staying ON the ground. I tried to get back on the ground and fight the attraction pulling me somewhere else, but it was futile and I failed. I was pulled across houses until I eventually wound up in another (bad) dream...

*Scream*

 I was in an old hotel with my cousin who I rarely see. The hotel had probably around 3 floors and was built in the late 1800's. 

 I was playing a board came with my cousin on the table in the dining room. For some reason, we decided that we should go eat cake in the laundry room on the highest floor.

 We sat talking casually in the small cramped room. 

 "Wait, quiet for a sec," I said. I could make out a growing noise of terror. It sounded as if a man was next door to us, screaming in pain as if he was dieing in a fire. He shouted words of Italian, and continued screaming sounds that sound like they came from the depths of Hell. Amidst his screaming sounded like the echo of demons with him. It was truely horrifying. The sound of his screaming was more vivid than the entire dream itself.  ::shock::  ::help::  ::shock:: 

 My cousin and I fleed downstairs back into the lobby. We continued to try and play our board game as if nothing happened, but still we could make out the muffled sounds of his aching screaming..._closer...closer..._

 I ran around the corner of the house and looked at the stairs. I could hear a creak on each one of them as if someone was slowly descending them. The window's curtains blew in the wind like a flame and the formal white table cloth on the table reacted. 

 I joined my cousin back in the dining room and looked out the window to the porch. My mom sat on a porch swing as a floating head. This startled me at first until I realized it was only an illusion.

 She came in the house and I proceeded to question her.

 "Have you been hearing strange noises?" I ask.

 "Screaming, perhaps?" She responds.

 "Yes...I think we should book a different hotel," I suggest.

 "Go ahead and pack your bags," she says, "but we're not leaving until tomorrow night. I've already ordered cheese pizza. _Cheese pizza._"  ::shock::

----------


## Rena_Chan

Lol "It's ok if we die, as long as I get my cheese pizza"  ::lol::

----------


## Queen Zukin

^^ haha yeah! 

*Psychopathic Run*

 I was at my house, and there was someone murdering my family! I heard them screaming in pain. They were on the other side of the door. I was trying to kick the door open to get in and rescue them but it wouldn't budge. 

 The screams subsided and I heard the door slowly click open. _Shit_. I ran out of the house without bothering to put on any shoes or socks.  The psychopath who murdered my family was now going to be pursuing me. I through my backyard and into the farm crops, not stopping to even look back. The dead plants pinched and stung my feet as I continued to run. 

 In the middle of the farm, I saw the old tree where my friends and I used to use as a fort. There was no safety even there, however.

 At the end of the farm was a small subdivision I had never seen before. I ran quickly up to the first house and rang the doorbell.

 A middle aged woman answered the door. Without even asking questions, she let me in. I told her I needed somewhere to stay. She led me down to a basement, and told me I was to sleep on the top bunk bed. 

 A teen, a little under my age, turned around from his computer. He had brown, fluffy hair and eyed me suspiciously. It wasn't 'suspicious' so to call it, it was more of a 'what are _you_ doing here?' kind of look. The look still made me feel uncomfortable, though. 

 He left the room, and I stood there alone in my tattered shirt. As if the whole time I had been running away from my emotions as well, the whole incident finally caught up to me. I stood there crying for several minutes realizing how my entire family just died around me and I couldn't stop it.  ::blue:: 

 I spent a few days at the house, knowing that the psychopath was still out there looking for me. 

 At one point in time I asked the lady if she had seen the psychopath. I described his features to her.

 "Yes, he came to my door early yesterday morning. I thought he must have been your father so I told him you were here." Words cannot describe the sudden amount of anxiety that overflowed me at that point. I told her that the man was the killer, and she referred me to the house across from her street. She said that the head of the house was a cop.

 I ran across the street, and took refuge at the new house. The man told me that they would start looking for the killer, and I should be safe here. He gave me my very own room at the top of the house.

 The room was like a decorated attic. The ceilings dipped low and the walls had brown wallpaper.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*The Shining*

 I was in the hotel from The Shining. The hotel was near empty, so I decided to turn on some music in the hall ways. I got my socks on and slid down the hall ways having fun. The crazy husband from the movie comes out of his room and tells me I am being too loud and need to turn my volume down. Since the empty hotel is so big I just move to another hallway and slide around in my socks there while messing with the vending machine lol. 

 The crazy man keeps telling me stupid stuff like, "No silence and too much music makes Johnny a bad boy".

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Russia Trip*

 I was making plans to go to Russia for some reason. I was looking at some of the sites on the map and realized that it seemed as if I had been there before. There was a road that led down a small street where there was a prison. I felt as if I had been in the prison before. After continuing down the street from the prison there was a school. I went in the school and it was pretty high tech. On the top floor was an arcade but it was a very special arcade. You were strapped into giant robotic bodies and had to run around and pick up a certain type of ball. I got tackled several times. 

*Old 9 Year Old*

 I was at some random place when I ran into Shane Dawson LOL. He was pretty cool. He shyly told me that he was only 9 years old. Throughout the dream I kept thinking, "Dang, he's one really old looking 9 year old!"

 I think later on in the dream we were on this 40 foot tall jungle gym with nets.  :tongue2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Choir*

 It was second semester, and using extremely bad judgment I decided to switch into Choir. I can't sing to save my life. In my new choir class we were standing in the halls singing to a commercial, then singing to stuff in Latin. I had no idea what the words were so I just kind of mumbled along. I noticed how poorly my voice sounded against everyone elses.

 Later that day I was in math class. Our math teacher decided to switch everyone's seats to the worst possible place. After that ordeal was over, we got into groups and straightened each other's hair.  ::?: 

 In the last part of my day I was back in my old physics class. We were in a large auditorium without any seats. In the middle of the room was a platform with a green cut out of a man. A student shot the cut out with a gun, and we studied the physics behind it.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Burns*

 I woke up. I knew I needed to straighten my hair this morning so I went in the bathroom. Only problem - my hair was dripping wet! I took a towel and tried to dry it off but it seemed to make little difference. After about 20 minutes of trying to dry it off I finally managed to get it dry so that I could straighten it.

 I looked in the mirror again, and noticed something stunning about my appearance. My eyes were _huge._ They resembled anime-eyes. First, I examined my left eye. My left eye was a light blue color. The iris took up about 85% of the eyeball itself, and was a very astonishing color. My right eye had the color of fresh spring leaves. It was a very light green, and also had immense detail.

 Backing up from the mirror and looking up, I quickly noticed burns all over my forehead, near the left eye. The burns also had spectacular detail, and even recalling it is nauseating. The skin on the burns was scaly and starting to flake off. The majority of it was black and the outskirts of the burn was red. The skin was wrinkled like a raisin. 

 A man comes in my bathroom. He is covered in these burns. He starts peeling off his skin in large quantities, the skin forming thin ropes as he discards them. 

 "Tuma," He whispers solemnly, and leaves the bathroom. I look in the mirror again and my burns have vanished. The only remains was a small spot of inflammation where they used to exist.  

 :Uhm:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Efficacy*

 "So this is where you live, little traveler?" Said the man I was with. I was a little embarrassed, but I answered yes. We stood in an empty parking lot. In the middle was a trailer fit for 15+ people. 

 "I need to run in and grab a shirt," I said. I walked in the small trailer. Scattered around were other T-shirts of my comrades, some passed some still alive. I found mine in one of the many shower stalls (the trailer was really just a large bathroom). I decided to take a quick shower while he waited.

 I was bonding with this stranger fast. 

 The next day I was visiting the city with the man. The city was crowded and seemed like it was from eastern Europe. My phone rang, and I was quickly called into war. With reluctance I said good bye to my new friend as I ran to the shores of the city.

 We were to fight this on the beach. The beach had deep blond sand, and beautiful ocean water lapped its shores. We were to take our places before the enemy came. I sat behind a large rock.

 We didn't know if the enemy would be coming from the east or from the west. I scanned each horizon carefully. On a large mountain I saw dust rising up, and the sounds of thousands of heavy footsteps echoed in my ears. 

 I called out their position, and my troop readied itself. I was still safe behind my large rock. My friend crawled up to me and started talking. I told her she needed to take cover with me or else she would be killed. I shuddered when I imagined her dead body. 

 The fighting started and weapons whizzed through the air, exploding on contact.

 During the war, a girl I don't know crawled up to me and started singing a lyrical remix of a song like 'I will Survive' but added to it things about peace and anti-war. She looked drugged.

 "Damn woman has lost her mind!" Someone said from behind the crazy lady. She had brown straight hair, and shot her gun at the crazy lady. I was a little disappointed in this, I kind of like crazy people. 

 The war was nearing the end and I took a look on the battle field. Dead bodies were strewn across the innocent beach staining the sand to shades of red. 

 As if the war wasn't enough, I heard screams coming from the city. I ran to the city to see people running in every direction. What were they running from? 

I quickly found out. There were policemen blocking off certain streets or escape ways, and they were not the 'good' policemen. 

 I ran with the people for a few minutes when I realized that I did not know where my new acquaintance was! Was he dead or alive?

 I ascended a flight of black metal stairs with a group of other people. The mesh stairs led to a dark tunnel where we were momentarily trapped.

 In the tunnel was a railroad track. A small single car train was passing through. As it came to the end of the tunnel it slowed to a halt. There was somebody in the train car bending the metal slowly...Suddenly, gun fire filled the scene as the man broke free of the restraints of the train. He was the Anti-Christ. 

 I was pretty pissed off now, hadn't I put him in his place last time? I followed the little bastard to a school. It wasn't hard; he _reeked_ with negative energy. He immediately broke out into fight with the teachers, killing and acting with violence towards anyone who got in his way. 

 I had some back up. He looked a little older than me and had short pale blond hair with a gray hoodie on. I attacked the Anti but he retaliated and pushed me onto the floor. 

 He did _NOT_ just push me into the floor! I ran into the classroom and hid behind the door. Inside the classroom was a lone teacher hiding under the desk. I picked up one of the metal desks and waited behind the door.

 My partner in crime opened the door, and I almost hit him with the desk! He got the clue, and went back into the hallway where the massacre was taking place. The Anti was next to open the door to the classroom, and I wasted no time in bashing the desk into his brains. He fell to the ground, but I wasn't going to believe him to be dead yet.

 I hit him one more time with the desk, and took out a knife. I pushed the knife into his stomach until blood gushed out. I separated ribs from each other and slit the throat while continuing to dismember the body. With a final blow, I shoved the knife into his heart. 

 I began picking up the body parts, and putting the chunks into a small jar. 

 My phone rang. At first I feared that it would be the Anti about to threaten me, but when I answered the phone I discovered that a friend that I barely knew was calling me. I knew him from online, and we rarely ever talked.

 "You ok?" He said.

 "No? Do you THINK I'm ok?" I said through tears and frustration. He said something else, then hung up on me. I raced home with the remains.

 I frantically plugged in the hot glue gun. I kept seeing bright, completely blinding, flashes of light. With each flash of light came a moment of total confusion until I could regain the sense of where I was. I had little time to finish this up. 

 I glued together the seals of the jar. I would not let what happened last time happen again. I wrote in heavy ink, "DO NOT OPEN." 

 I left the jar in a lonely place undiscovered. 


*So, in short, i was fighting a bad man and got so mad that i hit him over the head with a desk then stabbed him about 37 times, dismembered his body and then put the chunks of him in a jar and super glued it shut. I'm totally sane.
*
 ::shock:: 

*Fragments:* 
Was like a movie about two people being questioned and interrogated.I was in my backyard which was now like a dessert. I was digging a hole trying to find water.I was a hotel waitress at a small little place. Had poor internet there.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Great Plaza*

 I was in my German class, and our teacher handed out a paper for our quiz. On the paper were like a hundred words which we had to have memorized. After handing out the papers, our teacher said that it was time to go to 'the event'. 

 I somehow teleport to a random city. I look around, and decide I'm probably in New York City near the suburbs. There is ice on the ground. My group was meeting at the 'Grand Plaza' and I needed to get there some how.

 I biked down the street, until I came across an aged lady with her small infant daughter. I asked her how to get to Grand Plaza, and she told me to take a right, then a left. 

 The air was very hot, felt so nice.

----------


## TopazMyst

> *So, in short, i was fighting a bad man and got so mad that i hit him over the head with a desk then stabbed him about 37 times, dismembered his body and then put the chunks of him in a jar and super glued it shut. I'm totally sane.
> *



Totally. O.o :p

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Totally. O.o :p



Yeah...totally. Another nightmare. 

*Mirror*

 I was in a city. As I walked through the city, I saw people sitting outside of restaurants eating casually. As I walked, I began to see the 'evil twin' of other people inside of them. The evil twin was more entity like, and as I walked passed them the evil twins only stood staring aggressively at me. 

 I sat next to a lady outside eating lunch with her friend on a small metal table. Next to her were some large sunglasses. 

 "Most people don't have sunglasses that big," her friend says. The lady puts the sunglasses on and walks home. I follow her home (I'm invisible or something). 

 When she gets home, she walks upstairs. There is a chain from the top of ceiling that she pulls that opens stairs up to the attic and she walks up the attic. In the attic is a large mirror. She stands in front of the mirror and I see that behind her is a frightening looking twin-creature. 

 This scene happens over and over again in the dream until I finally wake up. When I wake up I'm in a complete sweat. The dream was frightening in a very strange perverse way.  ::?:  

*Red Hair Fiasco*

 I was outside on a bench working with my partners from school on a project. They said that they needed me to go get something, so I ran about 2 miles to town to get it. I remember thinking how easy and pain free it felt to run... 

 I came back and they said they needed something else again, so I ran back. The town was really small and cute. Kind of old western. I found a muesem in one of the small shops and got distracted. 

 In the muesem was a tiny exhibit. Some students had their notebooks out and were writing about it. I realized that I didn't have any paper or a pencil. I think the exhibit was about sedimentary rocks and rivers. 

 My friend Joe called me over from across the room. He said that he wanted to show me how they redesigned his house.

 We walked through the main hall of his house and he showed me his room. The bunkbed was now on the right of the room, and there was no longer a computer. His computer was on the left side of the room. 

 He also showed me his new bathroom. I looked briefly in the mirror and realized that I had big red hair! I asked Joe about it and he said that he didn't think the hair looked good. I told him that it would probably fade out over awhile and as I said that the roots became blonde. 

*10 cents*

 I was walking around the mall. In the middle of the mall was a gigantic swimming pool. A sign said that it costs 10 cents to swim in it. I thought that was pretty cool, and I would have totally gone in it if I hadn't been wearing white jeans in the dream. I walk around a little more and see an arcade. In the arcade is a DDR thing, but it sucks because its way too easy.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Had a dream about some really nasty car accident. I think the real nightmare was watching my insurance rates go up.  ::lol::

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Twirl*

My sister and I were in the garage. We were in miniature cars trying to get out of the driveway but my sister was having issues because she kept accidentally flying and hitting her head on the top of the ceiling. We finally managed to get out of the garage and our miniature cars turned into little sticks with ribbons on them. 

 We jumped up in the air and made patterns in the sky. We were jumping high, and higher each jump. I was making amazing patterns and I twirled and did flips in the air. Low gravity is great!  ::D: 

 I think later in the dream I was trying to drive her car but the break petal was impossible because it was literally a seatbelt. 

*It Came from the Coy Pond*

 I don't remember the first half too well. During the beginning though, I remember a few scenes. There was one scene where I was in a dessert enviroment. The sand was dark red and very hilly. It was thundering/lightning outside and the sky was a dark dark purple.

 In the later scenes though, I was talking to a friend of mine and we agreed to meet in this recreational Chinese area. The area was like that of a video game, it had seamless boundaries at the edges. It was realistic however, and had a few small chinese style buildings. 

 My friend was already there at the little Chinese park, but I decided to make a more grand entrance. I pulled off a Lady Gaga, and made the same entrance she did in the beginning of her Poker Face video. I rose from the depths of the small little pond full of coy. 

 I came out of the pond and noticed two people who were not supposed to be here. I told them to get out of my dream and pushed them out.  :tongue2: 

 And this is where I'm stopping, because I know a certain clever little boy knows where to come to find the rest of this dream.  :wink2: 

 (I don't kiss and tell!)

----------


## Queen Zukin

I'll be in Arkansas for a few days. Less likely that I'll be able to post, but still just as likely. 

*Cruising*

 I was driving through the streets of the town with my friend Joe. We weren't in a car though, we were driving on sleds. I was about to turn onto the county highway to get home, when I heard festival music! I wondered what was going on.

 I see these people in the parking lot under tents. They are selling water melon. My friend Joe and I look around more and we come to this huge rave under a tent. Joe is freaking out for some reason and doesn't want me there. 

 I look at my wrist watch and notice the time is wrong so I set it back to 8:00pm (reality check FAIL). 

 Later on in the dream we are standing on this dock and there are tons of people surrounding a cave near it. They are all telling me to go into the cave and fight the dragon. I remember though in the last dream when I did this I nearly died so I declined and said I'd do it later when I was ready.  ::roll::  
*
Fragments:*
I was kind of seeing this city with horrific poverty. The city was so poor that even in tall apartment buildings there were sheets for windows and walls. This poverty spanned throughout the entire city.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Had this dream on the car ride there

*Censor*

 I was at the movies with a friend. I accidentally left my phone in the bathroom. Later that day my mom says that her friend found my phone. She gets really mad at me because of some of the pictures she found on my phone. They were not bad pictures, but yet it still infuriated me how she was freaking out over this. She was freaking out over two specific pictures, 1 picture was of a street sign and the other was a picture of World war 2. I couldn't understand why she was freaking out and I defended myself. Eventually I won the argument and the scene changed to us driving off in the dessert. Hyenas were chasing each other.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*School is a Labyrinth*

 I was in 'school'. The school was a 3 floor labyrinth of halls and dead ends. I needed to find my econ teacher. I walked and walked and began to get frusterated. I FINALLY found her classroom. On the side of her classroom was a little jar of cookies. She had a note that anyone who was excempt for her exam could eat one. I took one and ate it. It had an interesting taste, like chocolate and granola but in a oval shaped manner. 

 The guy I was with said something like, "Even though I already have a girlfriend, you wanna go to the movies tomorrow?" I felt uncomfortable that he already had a girlfriend and declined his offer. 

*School Parking Lot*

 I was driving around on a motorcyle. I drove into the school parking lot and saw Joe. He was talking about the parking passes for senior year. I told him I just got my parking pass for this year, and asked him where the blue lot was. He pointed to the very very very back of the lot. Of course. 

 He continued going on about the senior parking passes and told me it was on a first come first serve basis (the senior parking lot is amazing). I told him I'd be there early.  :wink2: 

*Wilderness Adventure*

 I was on this weird quest in a park. The goal was to collect as many points as you could and complete the quest. I was on this weird path and had to cross over logs across rivers and such.

 At one point, I came to a train track. The goal here was to cross the train track and press each button on opposite ends of the track before the train came. I managed to do so, three times. It was hard however because I felt so drained of energy at the time I just wanted to sleep. 

 After the train tracks, I came to a place with a wooden staircase for observation. The path signs told me to go under the stair case. Some nature troopers came and started talking to me. I opened one of the plastic eggs at the bottom. Some had really random items and one of them had a beetle in it. 

 At the end of the dream I was supposed to go on Part 2 of the adventure but the dream scene changed and I was giving a gift to my mother.

*Bourbon*

 I was in school, and for German class I had to play this weird game. It was a european Geography game where I had to match up the cities to the correct location on the map. I was nearly done, and my last city was namd 'Bourbon'. I placed the city near the top of Italy. I was greeted by a congratulatory message saying that I had completed the game.

 I walked around the school and tried to find my locker. I was really confused and kept going to the wrong lockers. I eventually just gave up and went to my German class. Inside was a huge bed with hundreds of little throw pillows on it. There was an old man sitting in the corner watching me.  ::?: 

*Voices*

 I piled in the car with my friends. For some reason there was a dove in the car with us. I watched it as we traveled up a road that was into the mountains. The scenary was incredible! I looked up and saw cliffs with gray rocks. The rocks looked unstable, and some were falling on top of each other. We finally got out of the car and stood near the top of this mess.

 This was too good to be real. Was I dreaming? There was a cliff at the very top of the sky. It looked thin and fragile but I wanted to go up there. I flew up there to the highest cliff. It was incredible. The clouds were below me and blue mountains surrounded me in the distance. I summoned a parachute, and jumped. 

 I landed rather quickly, and was disappointed.  :Sad:  I was about to try again when someone distracted me and told me I should probably know what I was about to land on. 

 They took me to a small room embedded in the cliff. There was a window in the room. I looked out the window and just saw more of this beautiful landscape. 

 "We are certainly not in LA anymore," I whispered. The land was a green grass field. On either sides it was encircled by mountains. The part where I was going to land on was rough rocks. Past the green became a steep hill where the gray rock showed again and became a small trickling waterfall. 

 I ran outside on the green and slid down the waterfall into a new landscape that was just as incredible. I was now circled by mountains, and in the middle of the landscape looked like this:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/officia...82634/sizes/o/

I kept running and around it was a large piled of flattened rocks. The rocks looked like pancakes! 

 I started running back when I was stunned by the voices I was hearing...They were voices of other people telling their dreams! I somehow slipped into someone else's dream.  ::o:  They were fighting two weird alien-like creatures in the dessert with explosives. It seemed like they wanted me to help, but I was eager to get back into my own dream so I left which caused me to wake up.  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Plug Your Nose in The Forest*

 I was in a house with a group of people. I did not want to leave the house. This was a house in the middle of the forest, I didn't know if the forest even ended. I didn't want to go in the forest. There was a psycho killer in the forest. I was sure of it. 

 The people that dragged me into the forest told me that if I plugged my nose that the psycho killer wouldn't kill us. For some reason I actually believe this.  ::?: 

 We go out and try to walk in the forest to get back to civilization. We are walking through the forest with our nose's plugged to make sure we don't die. 

 After awhile, I realize that our noses are no longer plugged! I watch as the person next to me dies...Someone has slit his throat! Everyone around me starts dieing, and then I realize that I am the killer! I see vision of how I slit their throats and I take a knife and slit my own throat....:shocked:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Trail Mix Threat*

 I'm walking down a street with a large bag of trail mix in my hand. Down the sidewalk I can see an old man dressed in a suit rapidly approaching. He is staring at me. 

 As the old man gets closer, I feel more threatened. As soon as he's close enough I yell out, "DON'T TOUCH ME! I KNOW LUCID DREAMING!!!" and do a Kung fu kick in the air.  ::roll::  

 The man doesn't seem surprised by my inadequate threat and tries to talk to me. He summons a cane in my hand and tells me that he wants me to sword fight with him with cane. I'm perplexed, but I swiftly move the cane in my hand and win by gently poking him with the cane. Very easy he barely even tried to defend himself. He wants me to go again but I am wanting to get away from this stranger now.

 I run across a park and look back. He's still following me! I keep running through the park but this creeper is still in the distance slowly watching me. 

 I finally make it to the school. Apparently we are having a party in first hour. People have brought in food items. 

 A girl from my first hour sees what I have brought in and yells, "SHE HAS PECANS!!!" She grabs the bag and pours it all over the desk. Later on people have eaten magical food that somehow made them switch bodies with other people and everyone was getting confused.

 In a different hour my friend is having a birthday party. We are sitting on the desks eating the chocolate cake with white frosting. There is a young boy sitting behind me. 

 In the last part of the dream I kind of see a vision of my friend Joe. He is crying because the frosting on his birthday cake fell off. 

*Huck Finn*

 I was at a concert and they were awarding weird prizes to people. This one girl got a computer that was only black and green.

 Later on, I was trying to cram read Huck Finn (which I'm not even reading IRL). I got distracted by a video game. In the video game you were supposed to ride on a horse across a barren landscape and pick up tokens while not getting killed by any malicious things. 

 I was doing pretty good in the game. I was picking up some tokens that were running away from me when a red floating lightbulb starting chasing after me. The red lightbulb finally killed my only life and I was ejected from the game. 

 Well apparently I had met someone pretty cool on the game. I somehow got to his house and he greeted me by flying through his window with a pot of flour.  :tongue2:

----------


## Baron Samedi

Cool dreams. So were you lucid when you said, "I KNOW LUCID DREAMING!" ?

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Cool dreams. So were you lucid when you said, "I KNOW LUCID DREAMING!" ?



Nope. Lucid dreams are in green & nightmares are in blue. I should have realized it too when I said that!  :Sad: 

Stressful night's sleep. Didn't remember barely anything.  

*FA & Trade Threats*

 I had a FA. I got up and turned on the morning news. I had a brief script of what they were going to say. The morning news announcer started talking about trade threats and then the stock markets. Something was wrong with the announcer's hand. He was pointing it to his head. I decided to go and get dressed. 

*Fragments:*
I just remember looking down at my arm and seeing deep gashes covered in blood.  ::?:

----------


## Baron Samedi

Aw, how disturbing! 

You have 222 posts, and my post above is the 222nd!

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Aw, how disturbing! 
> 
> You have 222 posts, and my post above is the 222nd!



Congratulations!  :tongue2: 


I had another really stressful night and a boring dream to accompany it. Tonight should (hopefully) be better. 

*Boring Dream*

 Since I didn't need to take the econ exam, I was just hanging out outside the classroom. Apparently our school was a huge many stories high building with resturaunts included. Other people were gathering around and we were just talking most of the dream. I think we did something with elevators, then went inside a resturaunt who's sign read, "HEAT INCLUDED". We were thrilled by this and sat on a long white couch. 

*Fragments:*
I was in a boat that was in a cave. The boat was small like a rowboat and had about 5-10 people in it. I had a torch in my hand and was leading the small rowboat through the river in the dark cave.I was holding a mourning dove in my hands. It had gray wings and its feathers were soaked in rain.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Starry Skies*

 I was straightening my hair. I was with my friend and we went outside at night. We were on my driveway looking up at the stars. I quickly noticed that if I stared at the stars they would start turning a different color. I looked up at the stars and a few turned into a bright neon green color. 

*Kimono Princess* 

 My friend Joe and I are playing Kimono Princess (a DDR song) on Expert/Heavy. The song seems impossible to pass. We enter a 'mission' like version of the game. We need to pass certain songs to unlock the next part. I remember reading these poem stanzas, then I saw this lady. She was trapped in a dungeon like room. In the middle of the room was a small table with paper. She was writing poems. She screamed and clawed at the walls as if it would help her to escape. 

*Cement Sledding*

 I was walking up a street. The street was covered in snow and so was everything else. People were eating outside despite the cold. They were sitting under little white umbrella things to keep the snow off of them. There were white horse carriages going up and down the street. I thought how badly I needed to take a picture of this. 

 To the left of the street was a park with a black metal fence. Locals were sledding down the hill and invited me to come. I got a small piece of cardboard and started heading down the hill. Midway, I fell off and realized that under the snow was cement, not grass. My knee was scraped open from the fall. 

 I saw that at the top of the hill were people digging. They told me that they were digging to save the soil. They were digging up good soil from the bad soil to protect it. They asked me if I wanted to  help them and I guess I agreed because next thing I know I was shoveling.


*Followed*

 I forgot most of this dream, except the ending. I already knew I was dreaming, and so I was walking down an alley way in town with my friend. I turn around and see a man following me. Who is he? I ignore him at first and try to go along my merry way until I turn around again. He is still following me, and he's staring too! 

 With intent, I point my pinkie finger and yell, "Show me your energy!" The man laughed, and came closer. I tried again. With more intent and more volume, I once again yelled, "Show me your energy!" Nothing happened, and the man only got closer. This pretty much pissed me off, so I ran at the man and knocked him to the ground as forcefully as I could. He hit the ground on his back and I managed to see his eyes. They were black as night.  :Eek: 

 Woke up after that little experience lol.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I didn't sleep last night. 

Found this beautiful song though, really pretty.  ::hug:: 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/D1F9b3pYq-U&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/D1F9b3pYq-U&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

_Long before the planets were forming
The true joining of parts brought together by
Longing for worlds never seen before
You and I were born.

Enter into another dimension to
Travel with me to sentient stars that are
Holding the message of love through
Eternity's long lonely night

Open up ethereal imaginings
To worlds beyond the stars (Take me up to paradise)
Open up your truest self and deepest heart
And know we'll never part (Take me now to paradise)_

----------


## Baron Samedi

I love your taste in music!  What awesome lyrics.  When we can really start sharing dreams together well, we'll go to Club Nexus at the Center of the Universe! 

That is cool that you kicked that guy's ass.  Creepy bastard. I thought Man of Shred was the only DV'er that used that technique.

That kimono princess dream is terrifying!

----------


## Queen Zukin

> I love your taste in music!  What awesome lyrics.  When we can really start sharing dreams together well, we'll go to Club Nexus at the Center of the Universe! 
> 
> That is cool that you kicked that guy's ass.  Creepy bastard. I thought Man of Shred was the only DV'er that used that technique.
> 
> That kimono princess dream is terrifying!



Haha, cool! I've been trying to find a good reason to use that technique.

*Reoccurring Dream?*

 I was standing in my dad's bedroom. On his bed was a skull that was talking to me. It wanted to take over the world or something. I had a problem with this, so I took it's little breathing tube away from it. Apparently it would be dead in 20 seconds without it. I ran out of the house and across the road trying to hide. I kept running but because of low gravity in dreams I wound up jumping high (no reality check?  :Sad: ). I realized my hiding place under the trees would not suffice so I ran into a friend's house. They invited me in but then a few minutes later the man (who was previously a skeleton) did a running kung fu kick and shattered the large window. I ran into the forest and all around me was total darkness. I could not see ANYTHING. I kept running and felt the trees next to me with my hands. 

 I eventually came to the hospital from the other dream and hid where I hid last time. This time the man found me. He was now a robot and the doctors repaired him. 

*Mysterious Ways*

 I was in aussieland, and I met a friend there  :tongue2: . So the day after I needed to go to the store. I went inside and got some of the most randomest items. Like ham and stuff LOL. I tried checking out but the cashiers said that the items needed to be divided into three and then paid twice.  ::?:  So I was having major problems because the ham kept winding up to be $95 lol. 

 I eventually got out of the store and started driving down the road. It was already night time and I wondered how I even got to Australia. I started noticing strange cars on the road. There was bikers in the middle of the road and a girl in a wheelchair was repainting the lines in the middle. 

*Autumn Bliss*

 My friend Joe and I were at a hardware store. We were picking up food there for a 6th hour party. We get back in the car and he starts an emotional rant about life. He is swerving everywhere on the road and starts talking on his cell phone while driving. I notice suddenly that the trees are no longer dead and barren from winter but are now beautiful autumn colors! Wow!

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Gimme Hugs!*

I was at the store with my friend Joe. We realize that we need to get back to school to attend a certain activity. Once we get there my clock reads 3:01 and we are 30 minutes late. People are waiting for us but Joe realizes that he left the equipment in his car. I run back to the car to get the stuff, but I see that Joe has got distracted. He walks into a gym and inside are trapeze artists! They are swinging in the air. Joe insists on trying this and when he does for some reason he passes out. 

 I leave the gym and outside is a guy who yells, "Gimme hugs!" at me until I finally hug him.  ::?:  I tell him that my friend passed out in the gym and he starts freaking out and yelling. 

*
Fragments:
Sitting in a dark closet with some other people discussing dreams?
*

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Fragments*
I was dreaming of dreaming! I remember waking up and being sooo hot in my room everything just felt like it was on FIRE.Doing a puzzle.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Beachy Keen*

 I was stuck inside the house with a group of people. I was looking out the window and watching the clouds roll by. They were a deep blue color and had a stormy 'fluff' to them. My friend said that he wanted to go to the beach. In the middle of winter? Sure I love beaches but I could already feel the icey ting of the cold water just thinking about it.

 I went to check weather.com, but our town wasn't listed. I finally got on the weather channel and the speaker announced that we would be expecting some sleet and hail coming in soon. 

*Fragments:*
Not entirely sure about this dream. I THINK I was in the city, and I was being attacked by a women with thick brown hair in a suit. All I know is that this women completely kicked my ass.  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Nightmare of Dark*

It was pitch black. I could see nothing in front of me. I was falling faster than the speed of light. I felt as if I was falling so fast that my physical body would be left behind! The darkness surrounding me was screams and fear. I tried to grab onto anything around me as I fell. Yet I was standing? I felt like I was falling rapidly yet I stood there in total darkness hearing screams around me. It was really scary.  It felt like complete rape of the soul.

 I quickly felt the soft sheet of my bed (though I could still see nothing and felt like I was falling). I reached out quickly and grabbed the switch on my lamp before falling off into infinity again. 

 I turned the light on and everything stopped. My clock read 10:51 PM as I took a deep breath in. I didn't realize I was only still dreaming (I went to bed after 11pm).  :Sad:  

*Doll is Broken*

 I was driving down a highway really fast. I needed to be somewhere. I took a turn off the highway onto a ramp that quickly turned into a long stretch of gravel road. I went faster on this road than the highway. As I drove the car became a motorcycle. I started to pass a slightly wooded area when I drove past a few kids. I turned around to talk to them. There were two, maybe three of them but I think two. One was a small girl who was a toddler and the other was a child who was a boy slightly older. They were both ghosts. 

 I continued down the dirt path and walked into an extremely large mansion. The halls and rooms were a large maze. The entire house was a complete overkill. As I walked down the halls I entered a more museum oriented room. There were artifacts behind the glass. I sat down on the bench at the very end of the long white hall and in front of me appeared an old, very out of mind, tribal woman. She was talking on and on and being a bit reckless with her actions. I told her that if she didn't calm down then she might break the old artifact doll she was holding. 

 "The doll isn't broken," She said. 

 "Look again," I replied. The white doll had a crack going across its neck and onto the face. What a poor sad doll.

----------


## Bruuk

> I can't WILD traditionally. It ain't gonna happen. I can't lie on my back and I can't be that patient. So for the last few nights I have been working on my own WILDing technique, and alas...success!



What is that technique?

----------


## Queen Zukin

> What is that technique?



 I wouldn't recommend it. It's completely 50/50 and I only use it for my 14 hour overnight car rides. Basically because the quality of sleep is so low in a car for 14 hours straight I have a pretty bad night's sleep. When I get to my destination I take a short nap on the bed and I find it very easy to WILD. I've never done this without riding in a car for 14 hours straight so I wouldn't know how to it any other way unless you're up to experimentation.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Field Project*

 I was in the fields, but the pathway was made of water. I was rowing through the water doing my math homework. The dream switched and now my first hour was doing a project in the fields. We had to run around the path x amount of times and we would be done. Well each time we did it, we had to do it differently. I found my friend S, and we worked together to finish our task. After completing the last task, our new one was to collect as many fallen leaves as possible. 

 We started walking deeper into the woods and I noticed a small coyote in the dark woods beside us. I told her how my dog had gotten attacked by coyotes once, but he was alright. I lost interest in the coyote near us for a few minutes and it suddenly sprang out of the tall grassy fields and knocked me to the ground. I was very frightened at the growling coyote on top of me at first, but then I realized...I was stronger than it. With a sudden burst of adrenaline, I matched the coyote's force and raised it into the air. It snarled at me, and I raised it higher choking it. I let go of it (because I didn't want to kill it!) and it whimpered and ran away. I was pretty happy about my achievement.  :smiley: 

 Our next task was to walk through the fields wearing "Psychedelic Glasses". We put them on and our whole vision became colorful and trippy. I saw my teacher walking to us on the path smiling. I told him what happened but course he didn't believe me.  :tongue2: 

*Fragments:*
Opening a umbrella, bag, or something, against a strong wind and doing a 'Mary Poppins'.A certain member PM'd me on DV. The letter was addressed to several other people.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Flash Mob*

A large group of people were going to do a flash mob. I was invited to join, and I needed to wear a pink top with black leggings. Other people had other colors. We all met up at a large fountain. A girl approached me and said that she needed clothes for the event because she didn't have any. I took her back to my house and found a nice purple top for her. 

 After I found her a top, we met outside my house on the driveway. Apparently I had a present for the leader. It was a kite. The only problem was that it was windy and the kite tried to take off! I grabbed onto the purple string but it pulled hard into the air and tried to take me with it. I let go, and followed it into my neighbor's yard where it got stopped by a tall tree. I reached up in the air and tried to grab the string. Doing this repeatedly made me really dizzy. Hmmm...

Well, this _was_ a little strange. Maybe I could be dreaming? I looked at my hands and I was surprised to find 6 fingers! I was very shocked that all of this had just been a mere dream. I let go of the kite (owned!) and was amazed at how wonderful of a dream this was. It was cloudy, but there was a strong warm breeze against me. In awe, I jumped up and did a twirl about 20 feet in the air. I rubbed my hands together and felt the moistness between them. They felt cold and clammy. I continued to prance/jump/enjoy myself around in the nice warm breeze. Woo! ^_^

*Rock Mulch*

 I was standing in someone's yard. Instead of grass, their entire yard was covered in rocks! How strange. I started looking at some of the rocks they had in their yard and was surprised at the variety. It seemed they had every rock in their yard known to man! 

 I rung their doorbell to ask if I could take a look at their rocks, and they granted me permission to do so. I found that the more interesting rocks were closer to the front door. Taking a lot at these, I noticed that they were very strange as well. There were also diamonds with minidiamonds on them. 

*Sleepover Cleaning*

 I decided that I would have a sleepover/party with some friends. I needed to clean my room, which in the dream was my old room. I organized everything very precisely. I remember looking up at an old shelf I havent seen in years and seeing even the books organized by genre/time period. My friend came in the room and had the same expression as I did: Wtf? 

*Stocks and Trades*

I was in the library trying to work on something for my literature class. Someone sat next to me, and started telling me about this stock program. He told me the exact way to win in the stock market. He showed me online his portfolio and we watched other stocks crash but not his.  ::?: 


*Walk Ins*

 I was waiting outside my on my driveway, eating something. I think I was waiting for someone to come outside of my house. I had finished eating my food and decided to find out what was taking them so long. Apparently I was looking for two people that I know online. All of the lights in my house were turned on. The computer was outside playing some Japanese animation. I looked to the laundry room and decided that they were probably in there. I turned the corner as my grandfather walked out.

 "Oh! You scared me!" I said, but he didn't seem to hear. 

 ::hug::

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Pools on a Plane*

 I was on a plane somewhere. I got up, and decided to visit the pool that was on the plane. The pool was HUGE. At the beginning of the pool was a waterfall like thing making water flow FROM it downwards. My friend and I were standing at the top of the waterfall in the pool. It was really hard to even stand because of the force from the current trying to pull us into the waterfall. My friend started shouted that she was having a baby! The baby was apparently mine! Eek!

 I needed to get her out of the pool, but I didn't see any way out. The pool was SO huge that it was all I could see. We decided that we needed to swim to the other side, but then quickly realized that others had done this and died trying. We discovered this when we saw dead bodies at the bottom of the 20+ feet deep pool. 

 Somehow I was now back at home from my adventure and I was sitting on my bed. I noticed that my mom accidentally brought home her sister's camera! I decided to see if the camera still worked. I had accidentally dropped it in the pool when I was in the plane. I took a picture of my mom, and on the photo preview screen formed little water bubbles LOL. 

 I went outside to take a picture of the sunset but when I got there it was already dark. 

*Fragments:*
I don't remember even writing this!!!  :Sad:  "_a stomping rhino, gonna go to good moon but then disappeared on me_" <--- lol what

----------


## Queen Zukin

Had a dream last night about Joe coming over. I dropped a whole bunch of little super absorbent beads on the ground and had one hell of a fun time picking the thousands of them up.  ::|:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Killer Lemons*

 I was listening to the radio. I think it was a police radio or something. I heard a woman being attacked, stabbed, and killed over the radio. After the woman died, a little girl's voice said, "Everyone loves _my_ lemons."  ::shock:: 

 I got up from my bed and decided to get dressed. I left my bedroom and went into the main room and tried to turn on the lights. They didn't work! Was I dreaming? I should do a reality check. I did a reality check in the dark my tapping out how many fingers I had. I heard 6 taps in the dark. And I thought that was completely normal. 

 It gave me the creeps being in the dark, so I walked upstairs. My dad was sitting on the couch so I asked him if he knew how to fix the lights. I did another reality check right there but I had the correct amount of fingers.  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Lost in the Mall*

 I was in the mall for a specific purpose. I had ten dollars on me and my item costs $2.50. I walked up to the little shack in the mall and bought what I was looking for. It looked like a small blue container of sorts. After buying it, I decided to walk around the mall a bit. I quickly got lost, and remember being in a "childrens" section. There was a man standing in the middle of the mall. I tried not to look confused or lost because I didn't want him coming over to help me. He continued to watch me until I finally found some place to be. 

 There was a children's playground in the mall. There were three grown men midgets playing on the structure. They seemed to be enjoying themselves and when they saw me they yelled in unison, "Steff's here! Steff's here! Steff's here!"  ::?: 

*Fragments:*
I was listening to Melville talking to me. I asked him why he was an anti-transcendentalist and he went into pretty good detail. Wish I remembered more of this dream lol.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Ras Parad*

 I was in my house, and my friend D and his other friend were there. We were really bored so we started playing a game. It was pretty simple, and boring. I think it just consisted of throwing a ball back and forth between us.

 The scene changed, and I was in a crowded bar. My friend was someone I didn't know. He had brown hair, and was completely drunk. He was supposed to be watching out for me. I felt alone and out numbered in the bar. I could feel the vibrations from the loud music slamming against me. 

 The scene around me transformed. I was someone else now. I had short red hair and freckles. I was on a compartment train now. I was sitting next to a family of Native American elders. I looked out the window as we whizzed through the scenery. We passed a poor neighborhood. I felt a strange sense of longing. Growing as we rapidly approached. The neighborhood grew poorer as we road the train. 

 I saw a house. And for some reason, I kind of felt a sort of 'realization' that this was *MY* house. The sense of longing was extreme. It was white, and the windows were broken and tall, untrimmed grass grew around it. I wanted to get off the train. I wanted to go back to this house. 

 Fire started raining from the sky. I came to the quick realization that I was in Austria WW2. 

 Later in the dream I was standing on a military base. The officers were trying to force us to be pilots that would attack other enemy planes. We didn't want to fight. 

 The officer came back to where we were, and smirked. He looked at me and pointed. He shouted, "_Ras Parad_!" 

*Fragments*
Hatching little birdsThis was actually a full dream that I remember, but I'm skipping writing it down. I did a reality check at the end, but I could already feel myself waking up in bed.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Alien Attack*

 I was in outer space - maybe. The scene was neon and kind of looked like one of those Laser Tag places. We (the human race) were fighting against gross slimey aliens! I and my team had guns while the aliens fought with other utensils. My team was trapped! The aliens started killing my team members. One of the aliens took a long stake and shoved it through my team mate's heart. She collapsed against the neon green wall but placed her hands on the long steak and slowly managed to pull it out before dieing.  :Eek: 

 The aliens looked to me now. Somehow I escaped? I was in their main city now. Everything was neon. The aliens were all bright colors. They looked like jelly on psychedelics. 

*Riding Backwards*

 I had moved into a new house. The new house looked exactly the same as the old. I rode my bike through the woods. I started riding backwards for some reason, but thorns kept getting caught in my hair. I rode back to the house when I had a chilling thought - there could be a psychopath out here! I know that the thought stemmed from watching Lovely Bones the night before, but I couldn't help being a little creeped out. I walked to my room and continued to unpack.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Living Together*

 I was riding my bike down a main road in town. No one else seemed to mind. I rode until the road became dirt. There was a long stretch of road in front of me, and a sleepy countryside view surrounding it. I kept riding for a while, until I got to a big house. Apparently, my family was sharing the house with my friend's family. 

 I was up in the room trying to unpack and get organized. My friend and his little brother came in the room and started arguing about how clean it was. The little brother didn't like his room clean. He stomped off and I followed after him.

 Now, apparently to get to where his little brother went, I had to do a strange technique. It consisted of running in circles and then descending imaginary steps then opening an imaginary door in front of me. This door led me to the balcony where he was.  ::?: 

*Latz Buggy*

 I was at Sam's Club. I was pretty bored. I somehow accessed DV from my phone, and I saw a topic that I made in the dream. In the topic I explained a great way to get lucid which I didn't even know about LOL. 

 I decided to try this thing out. I ran until I got dizzy, then I "descended imaginary steps". I eventually fell asleep in the dream. (Like in the previous dream...)

 At this point, I didn't know I was dreaming. 'Things' (I don't know what to call them, they were masses of purple energy) inside the dream were attacking me and my friend. They were throwing balls of energy at us. 

 I woke up from the dream inside the dream. I thought how I had some pretty good results and should try again. I spun around until I got dizzy again and then descended imaginary steps. 

 I began to dream once more inside the dream. I was talking with one of the cashiers. He had overheard the crazy technique and was trying it himself. So we were both dreaming? I did a reality check. First few times I had the correct amount of fingers. After a few more attempts however,  my fingers became mildly disfigured. I knew that I was dreaming.

 I looked around. There were boxes of fruit stacked up next to me and innocent passers-by. The fruit was oversized. I threw a giant strawberry at a girl I know from school. It burst into red goop when it hit her. She giggled and threw oversized apples at me! After I had my fun, I jokingly asked her which way to see my DG. She pointed to a long stretch of aisle and said, "Down that street!" 

 I flew at hyperspeeds around the store before stopping. I called out to my DG. I could 'feel' that she was there, but I couldn't see her quite yet. I walked to the next aisle before finally seeing her. At first, I was taken aback! This was the first time she had actually changed her appearance (excluding the time she was a dog but then morphed into herself). 

 She was in the dream a small little Asian boy. He(she) smiled and ran up to hug me. I could feel so much warmth coming from him(her). Yes, this was definitely my DG. I had a few questions to ask her. 

 "What is my dream name?" I asked.

 "Latz Buggy" He(she) said with a certain confidence. The pronunciation was a bit peculiar. It was kind of like "Lahtze". Haha I guess Latz is my first name and Buggy is my last? LOL. As we walked, we passed a poster hanging on the wall. It was made of yarn or thread. The picture depicted a large lion killing either a rat or a small bird. In bold was the name of my DG and under it were names of other dreamers, including myself. I wondered if my DG was also other people's dream guides...  :Uhm: 

 "Do I have more than one dream guide?" I asked.

 "Nah, I just like to morph" He(she) said with a grin. After asking a few more questions, I went on my way. 

 I decided to have just a little more fun. I flew up in the air again, and decided to fly straight through an entire aisle of beer bottles. They went _snap, snap, snap_ as I flew into them and they broke. I decided to change my strategy. This time, I dodged the beer bottles. It was like playing Frogger.  :tongue2: 

 I woke up inside the dream. Total loss of lucidity. I woke up on the very top aisle on top of all of the boxes. Oh shit. How do I get down?? I called 911 and the operator said that they were coming soon. I could feel the boxes swaying. I must have been really high up. I was getting hot up here, so I moved slowly. I looked down and noticed that I was only 5 feet up so I hopped off of my boxes.

 A man walked up to me. He handed me a broken snow globe and said, "Looking for this?"

----------


## Queen Zukin

3 hours of sleep ewww  :Sad: 

-Remember being at a birthday party. There was a lot of people there. We were all crowded around the cake which was flashing and sparkling colors.

-Being on a really dreary street.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*My Boyfriend is in the Washing Machine!!!*

 Dream journal died on me, lost this dream.  :Sad:  CBA to retype the whole thing, so I'll make a condensed version of it.

 I was in German class, and we were working on a project. Some friends and I decided to go bike through town. So as we bike we somehow lose half the group and I'm stuck with one girl who is leading the way. We decide to take a short cut through a restaurant so we come up behind it and crawl through the basement window. Coming up the stairs, I lose total sight of her. I manage to see my reflection in a window and I see that I have a strange outfit on, kind of Tifa Lockhart-ish. 

 In the next scene, I am washing dishes in the restaurant. I pick up a freshly washed spoon and look into it. The scene behind me and myself looks really distorted and I giggle at the image. I decide to call my friend but her boyfriend picks up. Upon picking up the phone, he jumps out of a washing machine next to me. He looks like Pedro! He yells, "Dun chuu go mes'n with ma woman!"

*Fragments:* 
Somewhere really nice, like Jamaica

----------


## Queen Zukin

*I'm sorry it had to end this way*

 I didn't know if I wanted to post this dream. In the dream I lived back in the 1600's. The house I lived in was made of rough wood and there were hanged flowers everywhere. It was a blissful looking place. 

 My parents (who weren't my real parents in the dream) lived in the house as well as one other person. I don't know who she was, but she had black curly hair and seemed to know a little more. I was older in the dream, maybe my lower twenties. 

 My mother became increasingly paranoid. She withdrew my rights for leaving the house and I became a bit of a captive there. I felt increasingly trapped in this little old house day after day. I began making plans to escape. I was furtive in my work. 

 In the last day there, I was silently eating breakfast at the table alone. Pure sunlight shone through the windows. I began to hear my mother's voice. She told me that she knew what I was doing. I ran out of the house and looked for her in the garden. The garden seemed to be a magical place. The trees were made of pink silk that looked like a bride's dress that flowed gently in the wind. It was sickeningly innocent, like sweet candy gone bitter. 

 I looked for her voice in the garden. I saw her under one of the pink silk trees. She had a gun. I ran across the garden and took cover behind a large rock and found that I had a gun as well. She attempted to shoot at me but missed. She left her cover behind the pink silk tree and made an aggressive advance towards me. I shot her dead. 

 Before I had time to realize what had just happened, another attacker came. This time it was my father in the dream. He came from behind me with a small knife. Proficient with it, he managed to rip skin open on my leg. I pushed him over and knocked him to the ground but unfortunately in the process I also dropped my only defense - my gun. He grabbed for it and we became an instant death hazard. I managed to grab the gun back from him as he buried the knife deep in my skin. In retaliation I shot him straight through the heart. He fell to the ground, but not dead yet. 

 Through the fields someone younger walked towards me. Was that me? She walked up to me, obviously oblivious to the events that had just occurred. She smiled innocently, and showed me the vast array of baby animals that she held in her arms. She looked so happy. 

 "I'm sorry it had to end this way," my father said with his final breath. Was that a tear? First I was confused but then it hit me like a brick. I burst out in tears and grief over what I had just done.

*Barriers* 

 I drove to the store to get some groceries. It was nighttime. After checking out I noticed that I didn't remember buying some of the stuff that I had come out with, but I shrugged it off. 

 I was to meet up with my parents at a party they were going to so I could drive them home. I came to the small house they were at and tried ringing on the doorbell. No one answered but I could hear them inside. 

 The scene changed rapidly. I could see the room that they were in. The walls were invisible and the room was surrounded by a dark void. I tried to get in the room but I felt an invisible barrier preventing me from doing so. It felt like trying to walk through tough jell-o or something. I couldn't reach them on the otherside. 

*Bloodshed* 

 I was going to go to the movies with my grandparents. We all got in the car and went inside the theater. I sat on the left side of the theater. I started wondering why I couldn't hear any sound from the movie previews. 

 Eventually the sound was fixed. In one of the previews there was a guy and a plane. The plane began to move on its own and the plane ran over the man! Blood started formed a river on the pavement. The man survived the accident. He got up from the ground and sat in his car. A man and a woman dressed like the matrix came over to him. They shot him dead.

 I was now in the movie, and I was trying to escape being shot from the assassins. I ran in the night from them on a lonely sidewalk in a sleepy town. They were killing anybody they saw on the streets. Just shooting them dead. 

 In the morning I found a man with a small plane. He said he would take me away from here to safety. I crawled in the backseat of his plane. There was trash everywhere in his plane. 

 He drove his plane out into the highway. His plane was too small for a large runway but it worked great for a straight highway. There were many cars on the highway today. 

 We navigated through and tried to fly the plane off of the highway but of course we got stuck in stop and go traffic. I jokingly asked him why we couldn't just take off like a helicopter out of this place.

 Suddenly, I felt the G's against me as we flew up miles and miles into the air rapidly in a vertical fashion. 

 "What the heck was that??" I asked, looking down. I could see tiny earth below us. 

 "You gave me an idea!" He said. "Wanna go to the moon?" He asked.

 "No! I want to get out of here!" I said, feeling the fears of being at such a great height creeping in. 

*Fragments:* 
Theory of flowers, remember clearly the name "Grant"It was May 16th 2011...I could feel the days rapidly approaching and gluing together. I felt like I didn't have any time.  ::undecided:: Comments on DJ

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Being Fed by a Security Guard*

 This is one of those dreams that happened at early night so I don't remember a lot. But according to my DJ, I was in the shower and I had to read a lot for one of my classes. Apparently after that, I find one of the security guards that works at our school. He tries to feed me. I remember there being chicken on the plate and oriental rice. I think I enjoyed the rice. 

*War on the Moon*

 I was in a relatively large city. I had a few friends with me in the dream that I didn't know IRL. We went to a certain building, and we were told that there was going to be a war between gods on the moon. My friend said, "Oooh! We should get telescopes and watch it!" (LOL).  ::D: 

 I ran across the street and nearly got ran over by a large blue pick up truck. I told my other friends that we were going to rent some telescopes for the night. 

 I go back to my apartment where I live in the dream and apparently its the future in the dream. I think it was New year's eve because people were getting ready to go out for the night. Other people have telescopes too and I keep tripping over the wires because they have them connected to their computers. 

 My friend and I set up our telescopes so that they are facing out the window. We look in and adjust them. They worked well! I could see in great clarity the blades of the grass and the leafs that had fallen on the ground. 

 I heard a snap, and looked over at my friend. She had managed to figure out how to take a photo with the telescope. We spent a few minutes trying to figure out how to do that with my telescope as well. 

*Crazy Bus Drivers*

 I was sitting in the front seat of a bus. The bus was like a European car, the driver's seat was on the right hand side. I was sitting behind the drivers seat.

 As we were driving down a straight road, the bus driver put her bus on cruise control, and walked to the back of the bus. I didn't pay much attention to this until I saw a curve coming up! Eek! 

 I quickly jumped up from my seat and leaned over in front of me and grabbed the steering wheel. I rotated the wheel cautiously so that we safely navigated the curve. The steering wheel alignment was terrible on this bus...

 Upon noticing what had just happened, the bus driver rushed up to the front of the bus and just started randomly screaming lol. 

*Invasive Teachers*

 I was heading to a new class for the first time. The class was about Religions of the world. When I got to the class, the teacher took me aside into her closet which was actually another room itself. She took some scissors and started cutting my hair! I stopped her before she cut all of it off. She told me that if I cut my hair I might be more apt to learning. This of course didn't make any sense to me so I left. I wondered throughout the day how I was going to cover up how I had 6 inches cut off on one side of my hair and not the other.

 Later on in the day I had to go back in the classroom for some reason. The teacher cheerfully greeted me and asked if I was back for Religion 2. I said no, but still took a seat. On my desk was a blue pamphlet with pictures of little black gears on it.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*No Manners*

 I was eating at the dinner table. We were having spaghetti tonight. Suddenly, our dog jumps up on the table and starts eating all of the spaghetti. No one else seems to even notice!


*I can read your mind*

 Our class is in the library. Our teacher is telling us about another blood drive coming up. She starts going on about how they will put our blood in egg cartons. She ends it with saying that if you donate blood you will be entered in a raffle to receive a prize.

 The German exchange student takes interest in this, and starts looking around the library for the prize. Finally he finds them in a great big basket. 

 Later on I am walking to my 6th hour. A girl I don't know walks up next to me and starts telling me about a guy I had a falling out with a few years ago. She says that he is now listed as a sex offender. 

 When I get to my 6th hour I'm there a little bit early. My friend's boyfriend is there and so we start talking. He starts listing off words from the top of his head (some word game or something), and I am able to tell how many words he has left by reading the clock behind him. When the clock says 9:28 he has a 28 words left, and when the clock says 8:24 he has 24/8=3 words left.




*∞*

 It was Halloween night, and my friend Joe and I decided to do a corn maze. In real life, we do this often on Halloween and the corn mazes around here are HUGE. We get lost for hours on end.

 Well in the dream, there wasn't any line for the corn maze. The place seemed to be almost deserted. We walked up to the barn where we paid for our tickets. The light shone eerily in the barn and smelled like hay as we walked up to the lady who was dispensing the tickets. She looked pale and worn out. She gave us the tickets without saying anything.

 We walked to the entrance of the corn maze. The only light was the shimmering moon. A cold but humid breeze hit us as we walked into the corn maze. The corn fields swayed gently with the breeze. 

I took one last look back after I entered the corn maze. The entrance was gone, now only the cornstalks existed in its place. They swayed less gently in the wind almost as if waving their hands good bye. 

 Joe and I continued to pace around the corn maze. The night was getting darker and cooler. 

 "Stop...Do you hear that?" Joe said. 

 "No," I whispered. The only thing I could hear was the gentle rhythmatic tapping of my heart. I listened closer but still heard nothing. I pulled Joe along, who was beginning to scare himself badly.

 "Which way should we go? Left or right?" I asked Joe. 

 "Left..." He said, after a moment of silence. We turned left, and continued to turn and turn in a circle. The curve of the circle seemed to be never ending.

 I turned around and quickly saw a man behind us! He towered over the two of us and said, "The curve of a circle is infinity. Welcome to _my_ infinity." His voice echoed through the air and swayed the cornstalks even further. They leaned over as if they were repelled by him. The man had a sharp bloody knife in his left hand. The second he made a move, Joe and I made a run for it. 

 Running away was futile, we were running in an endless circle. Joe and I could not make a quick consensus on which way to go, so we both accidentally ran opposite directions.

 I ran straight into the corn field, and I didn't stop. I kept running until I saw a new path ahead of me. I jumped out of the cornfields into the new pathway and came to a sinister realization. I was back in the never ending circular pathway I had begun with. How could one run in a straight line and end up where she began??  :Eek:  

 I stood motionless for a few seconds catching up to my breath. Where was Joe? I listened intently for any sign of him.

 I began to hear a faint snapping noise behind me. It was the sound of hard, leather boots crushing fallen cornstalks on the ground. The sound grew louder and louder with every footstep. 

 "...Joe?" I whispered faintly, my voice quivering. As I stood there I felt the man's presence creeping up behind me. My shadow was dwarfed in comparison to his in the moonlight. 

 He bent down and whispered in my ear, "Do you remember when we last met?" His voice had a certain tinge of evil intentions inside. I didn't respond to his question. I stood there trying not to tremble.

 "No? Maybe you will _now_..." Still standing behind me, he took his knife and pressed it into my shoulder. He brought the knife down several inches before taking it out again. I was reminded of a dream I had several years back where I was trapped in a dream and every night in the dream the same man would take a knife and spend hours leaving deep scars on my shoulder. 

 Finding strength deep within me, I turned around to face this man. My strength was instantly dissolved into the night's air when I saw his face. His face was wretched and disfigured. His eyes were blacker than a night with no moon. 

 I turned around again and made another run for it in the endless mass of cornfield. The worst part was not knowing if I was going East, South, West, or North...or none of the above. I didn't know if I was heading towards civilization or just into a deeper level of hell. 

 My legs began to grow tired, and I wasn't sure if Joe was dead or alive. The wind began to pick up and the corn swayed. I couldn't give up. I must be close...Right?

 I started to notice a peculiar pattern. The more I ran, the more dead and harsh the corn field became. Once upon a time the corn was alive, now it was beginning to limp and grow black. Even the moon refused to shine over here. 

 I came across a sign in the middle of the cornstalks. In the sparse remaining moonlight I was able to read it. 



 WTF was that implying????? I turned around to run the opposite direction but my vision became plagued with these signs. The wind was picking up harder, and the metal signs groaned as if it was being bent by the wind. 

 On the horizon I saw a small blind on stilts. There was a small light shining from it. I ran quickly towards it. The blind showed all evidence of weathering on it. I climbed up the small ladder into the blind. 

 Inside the blind was a group of people. They were not surprised to see me. I felt warmth and safety inside the blind. One of the group members handed me a mug of hot chocolate and told me to calm down. 

 "Where's Joe?" I asked.

 "He'll come...Soon," She whispered, looking out of the window onto the horizon. There was still a long night ahead of us. 


 ::cry::

----------


## Baron Samedi

WOW! What an amazing dream! It's time for you to go down the Rabbit Hole.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I had a very similar dream. It reminded me of the movie "Signs." It was terrifying. I was in that very same cornfield. I planted the signs.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> I had a very similar dream. It reminded me of the movie "Signs." It was terrifying. I was in that very same cornfield. I planted the signs.



Interesting. In my dream I believed that it meant down as in a deeper level of hell. Similar to the movie 1408 where the only way out was to kill himself. 

 No recalled dreams last night, only got three hours of sleep. Shouldn't have slept in so late yesterday.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*First Dream of the Night*

 I was flying backwards through the air. No, not flying. Once again being dragged. I continued to be pulled backwards into the air until I landed in a seat at a formal table. The table was long and had 4 seats on each side and 1 seat at each end. I was sitting at the seat at the end of the table. There was a feast on the table and everyone was staring at me. 

 "Well, welcome to the party," the host says with a smirk, implying that I'm obviously late. 

*This isn't a full dream but it deserves to be one*

 I FA'd. I remembered a dream about the stars. It was very fresh in my mind when I woke up in the dream, and so I wrote it down in my dream journal. It reminded me of the song Star Gate Heaven. 
*
Fragments:*
There was a banana on a string. I turned around for a moment and when I turned back it was at a different height...I thought how strange...Bouquets of flowersCatsA huge box, playing solitaire on a computerPlaying an easy piano song on an electric pianoSummer storm, huge rain clouds that were raining pencilsDynasty in a gray castle that was surrounded by grasslandred, wide staircase

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Interesting. In my dream I believed that it meant down as in a deeper level of hell. Similar to the movie 1408 where the only way out was to kill himself. 
> 
>  No recalled dreams last night, only got three hours of sleep. Shouldn't have slept in so late yesterday.



I didn't realize you decided to do dream sharing. It seems that once someone does that, you give everyone permission to dream with you. Amazing.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*No Way Out*

I was at a club meeting for school with some of my friends. A lot of people started showing up. Some freshman I knew were talking about a school dance in the gym, so we decided we would go to that instead.

 We got to the dance before most of the people arrived. Besides our small group, there was only a few people there. We decided to start dancing anyway and about that time a lot of people started flowing into the gym for the dance. 

 I was dancing with a friend of mine in the corner. There was a table next to us. She pulls out a bottle of wine but it slips in her hands. The bottle of wine breaks open on the floor and the wine turns to blood. 

 "Shit," she whispers.

 We run out of the gym to get paper towels but we are stopped by a crowd of confused people. 

 "Is she still out there???" One of them cries. He has blood all over his shirt and face.

 "Is who still out there?" I ask. I notice that the entire crowd seems to have been sprayed with blood. 

 "I'll check the other room," My friend says. She runs to the adjacent room and I hear screams. The screams weren't her's though. She returns holding a very strange weapon. The sword has two blades on it. The blades come together at an intersection then skew outwards again. She looks angry.

 The crowd seems to recognize that she's the killer, and everyone panics. I think this is some kind of joke at first...Until she decapitates the guy standing next to me. 

 I bolt towards the door. I shake the handle furiously but it seems to be locked. Damnit! I run to another door and another, but they are all locked.

 There is one door that I know wasn't locked. I came in through this door. I run across the dimly lit school to the far side of the hallway. People seem to be gathering there.

 "It's sealed!" A student yells. I push my way through the crowd and try to feel for the door. I feel a brick wall where it used to be. I look up towards the ceiling and notice that the brick wall does not extend all the way up. It stops about 2 feet below the ceiling, but that means the brick wall is still a good 8 feet tall. 

 The students disperse as my friend-gone-crazy comes. She is still dicing people up as they pass her. She sees that I am the only one left at the wall and slowly walks toward me.

 I try to climb up the wall but I keep slipping and falling down. She is still coming closer. I find inner strength + lucidity and I swiftly climb up the wall and fall over onto the other side. There is a chain link gate in front of me, but I easily hop it. In front of me now in the dark is a blue tarp covering up something tall. I feel around and realize that I am on the opposite side of some bleachers. I climb up the vertical side and look down. The tarp is covering up the steps of the bleachers, making it slippery. I take one step and lose my balance. I roll down the bleachers, cracking rib bones every time I fall onto a new step of the bleachers. 

*NDE*

 I was in the hospital. Possibly because of my last dream, but apparently I had to get surgery. I was in the hospital bed waiting. There was an IV in my heart. The doctor said that it would be awhile so I could "walk" around a little. I was basically just controlling the little buttons on my bed like an automatic wheelchair and rolling around the hospital. It was kind of fun. Half way through my journey, my little IV came out of my skin. I wondered how to get it back in so I just stuck it back in but it wouldn't stay. After trying a few times to get it back in, I gave up and just left it there beside me. Bad choice. Apparently the IV had something in it that would 'stabilize' me for the surgery.

 I was beginning to pass out in the middle of the hallway when a doctor quickly wheeled me back into the hospital room. The head surgeon checked to see if I was responsive. I couldn't be arsed to respond..._So tired...If I could just sleep now_...

 "We're losing her!" She screamed. My vision was beginning to get trippy. I saw fractals beginning to engulf my vision. They were so beautiful, all colors everywhere!

 "You fucking poisoned her!" I heard a man shout from another room. My consciousness flowed over to that room. One of my doctors was furious with a man at the desk. The room was blue and a blue concoction was flowing out of a vial.

 I returned to my body and woke up from the NDE. The doctors calmed down now that I was stabilized again. 

*Lunch in a tent*

 I was at some bizarre place. I had a tray of food in my hands. It was like a giant white tent. On the floor was grass. There were small couches and tables. I ate lunch on the table. 

 "Beats eating lunch on the floor again," a guy about my age says to me. I nod in agreement. 

 After I eat I decide to work on a craft project. I remember using white and purple glitter. My friend and I go into a different tent where there are more couches. There is a giant TV in the room. My friend and I play a game on the TV. It consists of driving a spaceship thing and avoiding weapons like mines and bombs while trying to beat your opponent to the finish line. 

*Research Paper* 

 I'm sitting in my English class and my teacher is talking about writing research papers. I'm trying to get my papers in order while a girl sits next to me talking about how pretty our little town can be in the winter. We do this for the entire hour.  

*Fragments:*
Watching a family die in a fire  :Sad: Eating lunch with some old friendsWakingNomad

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Master's Degree in BS*

 I was in my 6th hour and I REALLY needed to use the restroom. I ran out of the classroom until I found a bathroom. Inside the bathroom was a woman. I asked her who she was and what she was doing here.

 She said, "I have a learning disability. I also have a Master's Degree in BS." (haha get it?  ::roll:: )

*Fragments:*
Taking refuge under a treeBeing force fed psychoactive drugs

----------


## Queen Zukin

*The Bell Tower*

 It was night and I was in some small room. I couldn't see anything. I felt around for any objects near me. I ran into something hard and it made a large _GONG_ sound. Was I in an instrument room? 

 I felt around in the darkness a little more and found a set of staircases.  I began to ascend the staircase and by that time my eyes were adjusting to the darkness. The stair case was spiral and made of metal. The walls closed in like a lighthouse and I continued to walk up the stairs. The stairs got narrower and narrower until I could only put half a foot on the stairs each step. I wondered where I was going. I wondered why. I heard the sound of ringing bells in the background. They slightly shook the stairs.

The spiral stairs continued to ascend, but the ceiling didn't follow pattern. The stairs and the ceiling intersected and I noticed a pathway of stairs on the ceiling. I climbed on the ceiling and continued to walk on the stairs that were now the real stairs going up. These stairs had a tighter curve to them and I felt even more trapped. Yet I continued to walk up the stairs. 

 The room where I started at should have been at the top of the stairs, but instead the stairs converged with the ceiling. On the ceiling appeared to be a little trap door. I slid the door open and crawled inside. 

 Inside the room it was musty and wooden. I looked around and in the darkness I noticed HUGE bells. They were hanging from the ceiling. I closed the trap door behind me and continued to investigate the room. 

 The room consisted of aged bells of many sizes, but mostly extraordinarily large bells. The bells were covered in dirt or rust that had collected there for many many years. 

 This place gave me the creeps. I walked over to the trap door and tried to open it, but it was locked. I tried again and again to open the door but it resisted beyond its perceived capacity. 

 I gave up, and looked out the only window. It was made of old, warped glass. It felt shivering to the touch. Raindrops began to hit the side of the window and I took a seat in the corner of the room full of bells. In a few minutes I found out that the ceiling was leaky too. 



*Toy Car*

 There was a toddler with a toy car who was permitted to drive it down the roads. He was getting into many many accidents. I kept running up to a house and meeting someone. 

*Smooth Late Night Ride*

 I was at a club meeting for school, and wound up staying overtime by a few more hours than expected. 

 I found myself on a bus. I was looking out the window at the sunset. I started noticing quickly how smooth the bus was even though we were on dirt roads. I looked at the guy sitting next to me. He stared into space as if no one was home inside his head.

 Was this a dream? The clock read 8:06 perfectly and I had 5 fingers on each hand. Guess it wasn't a dream then. I noticed a strange ring on my finger. It was blue and filled with dust. The ring was composed of the same material throughout. I had seen this ring before somewhere.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Picturesque*

 This was the first dream of the night that I remembered. It was mainly just pictures. First there was a picture of an 'evil college'  ::wtf:: . The next picture I see is a man who is a police officer. He is standing in front of a house in the middle of the dessert. After that I see myself drawing pictures of gazebos. 

*Stage Auditions*

 I was in the crowd and there was a stage in front of me. I saw Lady Gaga and she was introducing people for auditions for something. I got on stage, but I hadn't practiced for anything. Bad Romance started playing, but it was a remix. It sounded a lot better than the original lol. The beginning of the song was drawn out and the beats were heavier. 

 I decided I would just make it up as I go and randomly dance on the stage. Yeah that didn't work too well. The people watching me below the stage were like wtf?  ::D:  Guess they didn't like my dance!  :Sad: 



*Dread*

 I was barefoot in my backyard in summer. I was running around trying to avoid the thorn weeds. I saw a groundhog and for some reason I got the weirdest urge to RAWR at it, so I did. LOL. The groundhog went back in the ground and tunneled through the yard. My dog saw it, and chased it. When the groundhog appeared again from its tunnel it was no longer a groundhog, but a small dog! How could this be?

 The gravity was starting to turn off in the dream so I couldn't run properly and was forced to run jump. I got fed up with the low gravity and decided to go back inside the house. By this time the sun was starting to set and the moon was in the sky. I thought, _I've been ignoring one of my best dreamsigns - low gravity!_ Lucid. I had a destination set already. I took one long run and jumped into the air flying high into the sky. The wind slammed against me when I started feeling a strange feeling of dread. I felt SO much negative energy it was almost overwhelming. The higher I flew, the more dread I felt. I stopped flying and looked down...I felt strongly that this lucid was about to become a lucid nightmare. I woke myself up.  ::undecided:: 

*Let's write our research papers in the pool!*

 I was running to my 3rd hour, even though school hadn't started yet. I took a seat at the lab table and saw that my 1st hour teacher was teaching. Freaked out, I ran back to my 1st hour and saw that he was teaching there too! Wtf! 

 I was 15 minutes late but he didn't care apparently so I took a seat. My friend was talking about suicide when the teacher over heard her. He took her out to the hall and I didn't see her again in the dream...

 After 1st hour I was talking to my friend Joe and he told me that the swim team had made an addition to their pool. I ran down to the pool and saw that there was now an elaborate water slide in its place. I rode the waterside until my 2nd hour teacher and her class got there. She told us that we would be writing our friend's research paper, and that we must write the research papers in the pool.  ::wtf2::

----------


## Queen Zukin

Absolutely NO recall these past 2 days. Not a single thing, not even a thought or an emotion! As if I didn't even sleep.  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Keeping Under Control*

 I was sitting in my laundry room in the dark. The cabinets were really tall. Next to me sat a friend. I don't know her IRL, but I felt a strong closeness to her in the dream. On the floor was a dog. The dog was small but vicious and demanding. She was trying to show me how to control the out of control dog. The dog was stark raving mad and was pretty scary. 

 She explained to me how the dog had accumulated too much control and thought that it was now the leader of the pack. The dog had become aggressive. 

 I think she gave the dog some pills. The dog jumped on to the top cabinet and started growling furiously.

 She said, "Don't pay any attention to it. You should pretty good for now." 

*Surprise Visitor!*

 I was sitting on the couch, working on math homework. The couch was facing the opposite direction in the dream. I heard a commotion in the other room. 

 I looked up, and my grandmother was here! How did she get here? She drove here 1000 miles without notice? This was pretty strange. I did a reality check but of course I had 5 fingers and assumed it not to be a dream. I need to find a new reality check.  ::|: 

 I decided the commotion was too noisy to do finish my math homework, so I went to the basement and finished it. After I was done, I decided to make a scrap book. It was a really pretty scrap book too! When I opened the pages tinsel flew out. It was like a giant shiny Christmas gift. 

 After that, the dream turned into a giant music video. It was kind of like tribal music, but with a nice strong beat as well. I liked the music, but the video that went with it was just bizarre. It had something to do with India. 
*
Fragments:*
Something about a stadium. Thinking it was very real looking."_Drink then decade [illegible]_"

----------


## Queen Zukin

*C∞N*







????????

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Joe's Revenge*

 I was talking to Joe and he was urging me to visit a college campus with him. For some reason I was refusing and was completely opposing him. I didn't want go to there at all. Joe starts freaking out, and I wake up from a charlie horse from hell. 

*What to Wear?*

 I had just woken up (in the dream) and was wondering what to wear. I put on a yellow camisole and a plaid shirt above it. I walked out into the din when I noticed the TV was on. WakingNomad (WN) was on the TV trying to talk. He said something about teaching electricity I think.  ::?: 

*Another Reality Check Fail*

 I was on a tour bus coming down the street. The bus driver didn't want to let me off at my house, so they let me off about a street before it. I had issues with this, because the way they parked left no room between the pond and the side of the road. I remembered from a previous dream how I had issues with this before. I got out, and quickly ran across the street. On the other side of the street was another pond, but I managed to stay out of it by jumping on a pile of rocks beside it. I ran up my street and started accidentally doing the run jump. 

_"Hmm maybe I should do a reality check?"_ I thought. I did a quick count of my fingers on the way down from a jump. I had 5 fingers on each hand. Ok not dreaming.  ::|:  I jumped up in the air again and decided to see if I could do a twirl like in my other dreams. Of course I could. 

 My friend was having a party at his house. He lived in a mansion. We were in the upstairs room eating dinner with some other people. The table was really skinny. After we ate dinner we looked at old Disney movies.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I was sooo exhausted last night. I slept 14 hours and felt like I didn't dream at all. Managed to write some stuff in my DJ though.

 Fragments:
Don't really remember this one. Library eating on a park bench. Woke up with another charlie horse. grrLove this one!! I was having some weird dream and I literally woke up with my pencil in my hand and my dream journal open. I had written in my sleep, "Carousel from hell" LOL  ::D:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Audiosurf to the Moon*

 I don't remember how I attained lucidity. But apparently I was lucid anyways. I was standing on my driveway, and I looked to the sky. It was day time, but there was still a giant full moon in the clear blue sky. I felt like Audiosurfing. I created an audiosurf highway to the moon, and literally audiosurfed there in my space ship. It was amazing. It was a lot like that video posted below...But better.





*Following some creepy hooded men*

I was following some men with creepy black cloaks and hoods. Some of the men with the cloaks had pentagrams. There were a few of them, and I don't know why I was following them but I was. They took me out of the school and sat me down in the grass in a forest. I looked at my fingers and realized I was wearing a gold ring with a gold circle on the top. The ring was supposed to tell me how much negative energy I had accumulated. Woke up and _almost_ had another charlie horse. 

*Waterpark Spies*

 I'm in a water park. I'm on a tube going down a fast lazy river when my tube hits another person's. We exchange looks and both say at the same time, "Hello fellow spy!" (lol wut?). 

 The scene changes and we are like CIA agents on steroids. Our job is to defend the water park from 'evil'.

 Later I go home from my job. At home there is a tarp covering the grass. I slide down the steep tarp and apparently it is a ride itself called 'Immortality'. I invite some friends over. 

*Crazy Psychotic Substitute Bus Driver*

 I was running home. I think there was somebody following me...I ran inside the garage and bolted the door shut behind me. I ran to the door inside the house and locked that one shut behind me too. I suck to the floor and remained still...Listening for anything. I looked out the window on the door...I could see the outline of a figure. She wanted me to open the door for her. No! I got bad energy from her. 

 The figure, who I realized was a substitute bus driver, began shaking the door furiously trying to get the lock to budge. I heard large banging noises. Did she have a sledgehammer?? 

 I crawled on the floor so I couldn't be seen through any of the windows. I tried to call 911 from upstairs but my mother stopped me. She said it wouldn't work. She said I'd need to call the local police. I called them but I didn't get any answer. 

 I ran back down the stairs and saw her in my front door window! She was glaring in on me. I ran to the basement. I took refuge in the bathroom basement, knowing it was technically the safest place in the house. 

 I heard footsteps. Footsteps coming down the stairs into the basement. Slow footsteps. I heard a laugh and felt a smirk. 

 She released a demon! The demon looked like a giant red dragon. The dragon clawed at the bathroom door and shook the house. 

 "Fight it!" She shouted with a laughing smirk. A butter knife slid under the crack between the door and the floor in the bathroom. A _butter knife_? What the hell was I supposed to do with a _butter knife_ against a dragon?!  :Eek: 

 The door flew open and the dragon roared. I flailed my butter knife in the air without any success. I dragons claws tore my arm open and blood dripped out.

 For a moment, I saw in the eyes of someone else. I was a guy in my late teen age years. I was scared shitless and trying to escape the dragon. I ran out into the snow on the front porch. In the snow someone had written with their fingers, "_Exit_". 

 I came back to my own eyes and body, still with that massive dragon attacking me. I bolted up the stairs from the basement. The dragon was stalling, perhaps taking orders from its master.

 I ran out the front door into the freshly fallen snow. Indeed in front of me was the words "_Exit_" written in the thin layer on snow. I slipped on the snow and fell down. Behind me the door became a fireplace. A decapitated head fell down into the fireplace and was ignited with flame.

 I reached for the exit in the snow, but the dragon and the master came out of the house before I could get there.

 "I don't think you're leaving _quite_ yet." She said with an evil grin. The dragon flew over me and I tried to fend it off with my butter knife. I managed to make a small incision in the dragon's skin, but I didn't do much better than that. 

I knew that I was dreaming, however, but I was too scared shitless to do anything about it. For some reason I strongly believed that if I got hurt here, then I would get hurt in real life...

 I continued to fend off the dragon, which was flying above me several feet in the air. With a last attempt, I buried my knife in the dragon's heart and lunged for the exit written in the snow. The exit was like suicide, I could tell, but it was better than this. I instantly felt my body becoming stone ice from the bottom to the top. 

*Biking through the corn fields*

 I was in an old cottage. My family lived there, and apparently I had obtained my master's degree and needed to apply for med school. My uncle said that he would come along to tour the new school with me, as soon as he was done taking a nap. He told me to meet him at the "Van-something-center". 

 I decided to take a short cut by biking through the corn field (how _thick_ can I get?). There were other people biking through the corn field as well in this nice sunny day. A lot of the corn field was broken and laid strewn across the ground. Random corn stalks were every where on the ground, it was a mess and I was trying to avoid hitting them with my bike.

 To the left of me were two old barns. I over heard some people saying that they wanted to explore them because they had been a "historical university" at one point. 

*Fragments:* 
Found a lot of my clothes in boxes

----------


## Queen Zukin

Didn't sleep for but an hour or so last night. Thanks XT for the scary thoughts.  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Ride the Rainbow*

 Only remember fragments of this one, but I remember that I was lucid. I saw a landscape in front of me, it was green with clear blue skies and had a giant transparent rainbow. The rainbow looked like beautiful lightly colored glitter suspended in the air. I thought for once to maybe to do the Task of the Month. I flew up to the rainbow and took a bite. It tasted like metal. It even felt like metal. I climbed on top of the clear, metal rainbow and slid down the long arch. Forgot the rest after that.  :Sad: 

*A really really boring dream*

 I was at home, and was really REALLY bored. I tried entertaining myself but my attempts were completely futile. I practiced piano to no avail, I watched TV, and I even played Bingo. You know you're really bored when you play bingo with yourself.  ::|: 

*Fragments:*
Walking through a forest at  night. A lot of dead trees.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> *Ride the Rainbow*
> 
>  Only remember fragments of this one, but I remember that I was lucid. I saw a landscape in front of me, it was green with clear blue skies and had a giant transparent rainbow. The rainbow looked like beautiful lightly colored glitter suspended in the air. I thought for once to maybe to do the Task of the Month. I flew up to the rainbow and took a bite. It tasted like metal. It even felt like metal. I climbed on top of the clear, metal rainbow and slid down the long arch. Forgot the rest after that. 
> 
> *A really really boring dream*
> 
>  I was at home, and was really REALLY bored. I tried entertaining myself but my attempts were completely futile. I practiced piano to no avail, I watched TV, and I even played Bingo. You know you're really bored when you play bingo with yourself. 
> 
> *Fragments:*
> Walking through a forest at  night. A lot of dead trees.



Great job! Tasted like metal? Weird!!!

----------


## Baron Samedi

> *Audiosurf to the Moon*
> 
>  I don't remember how I attained lucidity. But apparently I was lucid anyways. I was standing on my driveway, and I looked to the sky. It was day time, but there was still a giant full moon in the clear blue sky. I felt like Audiosurfing. I created an audiosurf highway to the moon, and literally audiosurfed there in my space ship. It was amazing. It was a lot like that video posted below...But better.
> 
> <object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6T1FYYFcAn4&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0  xcd311b&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6T1FYYFcAn4&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0  xcd311b&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>
> 
> 
> 
> *Following some creepy hooded men*
> ...



Check out the Moon Bus thread.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Check out the Moon Bus thread.



Already have, I'm a bit of a lurker.  :tongue2: 


 I wrote down two things in my dream journal last night, but I don't remember anything about the dreams. 

DebateSpaceship w/ aliens

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Peek a Boo I don't want to see you!*

 I was back in the old house in New York where I used to live. IRL that place is haunted, for sure 100%. In my dream the old house looked like my grand mother's house. I was standing in the bathroom looking in the mirror. I started thinking, _I seriously don't want to see another ghost. Maybe if I say ghosts don't exist then I won't see one? No...In the movies those people who say that are always the ones who see the ghosts. Maybe I'll just say sure ghosts exist and I'll get the opposite effect? Nooo, then I'll really bring it on.

_So I wound up walking through the house with my hands covering my eyes.  ::roll:: 

 I eventually went outside into the backyard where the creek was. I walked alongside the creek, it was still so pretty. I continued to follow the creek, where it became a large river that was overflowing. 


*Your dreamer isn't dreaming*

 It was a sunny, all around nice day outside. I was walking through some corn fields. In the corn fields was a path, maybe I was in a corn maze. There was melting snow littering sections of the ground. It felt really nice and warm out here! 

 I keep wandering around in the corn maze when I spot a pair of young girls. They run up to me and smile, their faces are illuminated by the sun and their thin brown hair sways softly in the wind. 

 "Hiya, what are you two doing here?" I ask cheerfully.

 They giggle and ignore my question. Instead they answer with, "Your dreamer isn't dreaming yet." 

 The two little girls discover an unmelted portion of snow and both place their hands in the snow, leaving a perfect hand print. I leave a hand print next to theirs as well, but I notice that my hand print seems to be the same size as theirs - tiny. 

 Next thing I remember, I am running through paths in the corn field. It's still really nice and warm, but I am feeling cooler air creeping in like a thunderstorm on the horizon.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*I'm really really sick at the moment so I'm spending my weekend sleeping. Instead of posting one giant wall of dreams for each day, I'm going to post them in groups from my naps. So the nap I just took will be the first post...Second nap the second post...And so on.* 


*Name of the Game*

 I was playing a game out on the track field. All of the players had roller skates and were equipped with guns. The goal was to skate around the track the fastest and eliminate competition by shooting your opponents until they died.  :Eek: 

*Unstability - 2nd Dimension*

 I wasn't sure where to place this dream...So I just decided it was a new dream. 

 I was in chemistry class, and we heard tornado sirens. A speaker told the class to gather up in the side of the room and watch a movie while the tornado passed. Somehow we also had laptops, so we were surfing the internet as well. I noticed a guy in front of me was on the same forums as I was...(not DV). And then I noticed how my teacher was doing the same as well!!! 

 I was DDRing in the hallways of school. I eventually decided it would be appropriate to go home...As I was walking home I saw my math teacher from last year cheerfully greet me. I thought about what a nice lady she was. 

 I stepped in my garage door and suddenly felt barefoot. I took a look outside and apparently I had lost my shoes in the snow when I stepped in.

 My cousins from Texas were visiting us! My older cousin and I (who I barely know IRL) decided to play hide-and-go-seek. My mom and I were looking for him. We made our way to the cellar, following his foot prints. With a giant smile, he jumped out of the washing machine next to us!

 We sat on the couch and talked for a bit. He seemed to take a keen interest in how I was doing. I was surprised at this.

 Later after he left, my dog came running down the stairs. He did a Kangaroo-kick and knocked over the foosball table. I told him to go back upstairs and be a good dog. 

*Unstability*

 I was at school in my chemistry class. I started becoming confused. Didn't I leave school early today because I was sick? Lucid. My dream was unstable. This seems to happen in a lot of my lucid naps. The surroundings change around me before I can even comprehend what just happened. I decided to do a reality check to make sure before I did anything stupid. I took out my phone and looked at some of the pictures. How did Joe take such wacky pictures? Oh right, I was dreaming. I looked at one last picture on my cell phone. Two demon like things were in the picture killing someone. Did not want to see that! I had enough of my phone so I put it down. I somehow teleported from the school into my room and decided to do a reality check by walking through my walls. This is something that I had been wanting to try for awhile, but kept failing at it. 

 I walked through the surface of the wall with ease. It felt like walking through a thin layer of Jello. After I broke the surface of the wall I glided through the middle until I broke through the rest of the wall as well.

 Somehow then I teleported to the backseat of a car. I had a mission to fulfill. [Deleted - experiment]

 I heard barking, "Hold that thought!" I said to him. I teleport to my house and my dog is going insane by barking (he was barking irl too, surprised it didn't wake me up sooner). He is carrying a dead baby in his teeth so I let him out the front door and he buries it. 

 "God I really hope I'm dreaming..." I say as I watch him. I attempt to summon the guy's DG in my livingroom but fail as I wake up from IRL barking. 



*Fragments:*
Really really interesting dream that I forgot. I met a girl who wore red robes. I think we were at a creek. She told me something REALLY important that I forgot! We then visited a grave yard. I wish I could remember!  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

nap #2

*Bombs or something*

 I think I was dreaming of being in the war. I think I was in the desert. I remember large explosions and a general yelling. I heard some people talking about if you got hit by one of the bombs, you would only have 5 minutes between when you got hit and by the time you died.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> *No Way Out*



That's a crazy dream. I always find the ones where your friends are the psychos as some of the most intense. 

Even though you were lucid, did you feel any pain when you were tumbling down the bleachers?

----------


## Queen Zukin

> That's a crazy dream. I always find the ones where your friends are the psychos as some of the most intense. 
> 
> Even though you were lucid, did you feel any pain when you were tumbling down the bleachers?



Yeah it was so scary! Felt tons of pain!

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Absolutely Stunning Lake*

 My mom and I were going on a hike in the forest. She directed me on which way to go. The path was small and the scenery was covered in beautiful greenery. After a bit of walking, we come out of the path and see this absolutely stunning lake.

 There wasn't any grass, the island thing was covered in white sand. The water was a perfect crystal clear. The place was secluded, it was so beautiful.

 I ran out onto the sand. I saw a sandbar ahead of me and I ran out on it. I waded in the water, it was frigid and I could see perfect round stones lining the bottom of it. There was a large palm tree in the center of the island. The scene was surrounded by stunningly tall pine trees and in the far distant background were massive mountains. 




*Looking for my phone*

 I spent this entire dream looking for my phone. I was looking everywhere but couldn't find it. Someone knocks on our door and they start singing Happy Thanksgiving. They give us 
bunny slippers that start singing too lol. 

*Another chem class dream*

 I was back in chemistry and I was trying to solve an equation that baffled me. I was completely confused. I walked up to the teachers desk and apparently I did something totally wrong because the teacher told me that I needed to have a talk with him. It was the weirdest talk too LOL. 

 I eventually figured out how to do the problem which was really easy. My lab partner then made a sudoku out of trees... ::?:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*My Grandma is an Assassin!*

 I was at my grandmother's house. She had a giant school bus parked in her driveway. She told me to drive it. 

 Unfortunately though, the bus didn't drive forward. The only way the bus could move was if I drove it backwards. So I'm driving this giant school bus down the freeway in reverse. My grandma tells me suddenly to take the southbound exit. There are 3 exits to chose from, so I guess and get it right. So I'm still driving the bus backwards, and we go into a dark tunnel. I'm blinded because there are no lights in the tunnel.

 Eventually we arrive at a store. I'm shopping with my mom, and somehow we come to the topic that my grandma is secretly an assassin!  I'm in total disbelief!  ::roll:: 

*Another Stunning Water Scene*

 I was in a large lake/river. Next to me was a waterfall. People were enjoying the water. A little girl befriended me. She was a native there. Every so often a large wave would come through. The wave was so powerful it would knock us over, but we enjoyed it. 

 I walked over to the large waterfall. The water got very deep, but was still crystal clear. 

 "I wish I could see what this place looked like from a distance," The little girl sighed. I morphed into a flying monkey and she climbed upon my back. I flew over the land. It really was even more amazing from this height. We could see that there were more waterfalls in the general area. 

*Thirsty but nothing looks good*

 I'm at the cafeteria, and decide to buy a snack but nothing looks good. I'm mega thirsty in the dream and I realize that I have like a trillion quarters. 

*Orientation & Shopping*

 I went to school orientation day with my friend M. We were walking around and our school was really more of a store. Some guy asked me for my number but I declined. 

 I continued walking and found some shirts that I really liked. As I walked through the school, I saw that people had the computers on. An IRC chat window was open and I briefly saw that they were on the same channel that I volunteer on. Interesting! 

 I searched the school to find who I thought was on this computer. I leaned against a locker to catch my breath. 

 "Hi Steff," He said. I jumped, for he took me by surprise. I hadn't seem him in so long...He still had that bright blond hair of his. Wait..How did he know my name?

 "Hey can I get your number?" I asked him. 

 "Sure," He responded. I took my phone out and gave it to him. He typed in his phone number (I remember the first half very clearly!).

 I went home, and realized that somehow the clothes I hadn't purchased from the store were with me. I did a reality check, and I had 6 fingers. But for some reason I completely ignored this and went on my way. I even did several other reality checks, and even though on each of them I had 6 fingers I still ignored it! 

*Ironic Dream* 

 I'm sitting in Joe's car. We're driving to school and it's early morning twilight. We're talking about lucid dreaming, and I start thinking.

 "You know," I say, "We could be dreaming right now and we'd never know the difference. The more I lucid dream the more I feel that these two worlds are almost seamless." What I meant by that is that a dream can mock reality so closely that it is a shock when I discover that my whole day was only a figment of my imagination. 

 "What would you do if I told you that you were dreaming right now?" I asked him. I was completely oblivious to the fact that I was indeed dreaming.  

 "I'm dreaming?! Neat!" He says with a big smile. He swerves the car and the road catches on fire.

 "No, no, no! You're not dreaming, that was only hypothetical!" I shout as Joe regains control of the car. 

 "Gees, I just wanted to see what you would have to say to that!" I said.  :tongue2: 
*
Fragments:*
Lost in a beautiful hedge maze

----------


## Baron Samedi

I have had so many conversations in non-lucid dreams about lucid dreaming, also!

That is AWESOME that you morphed into a flying monkey!

----------


## Baron Samedi

[QUOTE=Queen Zukin;1358727]*C∞N*







????????[/QUOTE

What the hell is this?





> nap #2
> 
> *Bombs or something*
> 
>  I think I was dreaming of being in the war. I think I was in the desert. I remember large explosions and a general yelling. I heard some people talking about if you got hit by one of the bombs, you would only have 5 minutes between when you got hit and by the time you died.



I think that was at The Pyramids where we have been meeting to go to the Moon. Every time all the people start battling.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> What the hell is this?



It was a vivid symbol I saw in one of my dreams. 





> I think that was at The Pyramids where we have been meeting to go to the Moon. Every time all the people start battling.



Hmm could have been.  :tongue2: 

Past few days have been very tiresome, I've been waking up even more tired than I went to bed! Grr!

*Fragments and dreams from the past few days:*
Trying to catch a frog that was hopping awayspaceshipin bed"half way out" ?? (I need to write better keywords lol)"studying for math class. we had to guess the Greek god that they were talking about. I was @ my friends house working for them"driving away from something really fast

----------


## Queen Zukin

*I live in a locker*

 I was walking down the hallways of school. Our school was a castle like Hogwarts. Inside the school it started raining and everything was flooding. I did a reality check, but of course I had 5 fingers. 

 I decided to go to my dorm, which apparently was inside of a locker. I crawled through the locker into a bigger room and met up with 3 other people. The dorm was small and there was no furniture in it yet. The walls and floor were both painted white. It felt like a solitary confinement room.

 The 3 other people and I talked. One was a girl, and the two others were boys. We decided that we would hang old shirts on the wall to make our wall look more colorful.  :tongue2: 

*Fragments:*
Another "rape of the soul" dreamice creamwalking across a grassland, then climbing up a mountain

----------


## Queen Zukin

*I'm having a dream*

 I was in AP government. I get up and leave the classroom and wander the halls. I do something along the way, not really sure but I remember an orange jump suit. 

 I decide to go back to AP gov, and I see one of my friends laying on the floor. He's crawling or pretend-swimming on the carpet, I can't tell which. 

 "What are you doing?" I ask him.

 "I'm having a dream," He says, not really paying attention to me.

 "Haha, cool! I'm having a dream as well!" I say, completely oblivious to what I really just said.  ::roll:: 

*Fragments:*
Fieldsbrushing hairSand, walking through it.Waterfall

----------


## Queen Zukin

*$190.00 for German 4*

 I was looking at a sheet of paper that said that German 3 students must pay $190.00 before taking German 4. After reading the sheet, I decided to do some math homework which involved factoring over the complex numbers.

*I haven't seen you in forever*

 I was walking through the mall, when I saw a friend that I hadn't seen in a long time. I gave him a hug and we walked through the mall talking. His hugs were still nice and warm.

 I told him I had to go to piano lessons. He didn't want me to leave. 

*Don't fall out of the 10th story window*

 I was in a cellar with Joe, C, and my German teacher. We needed to find something that was lost in a huge mansion. The mansion was severely haunted, so the plan was to break up into groups to stay safe but I was SOL and winded up not being put into a group. 

 I started my quest by running up the stairs in the mansion. The stairs were not decorative, they were just fire-escape stairs. I continued to run up and up and the mansion seemed to be more like a giant hotel. 

 I came to the very top floor of the mansion. I was on the 10th floor. I walked into a room and everything was red. The bed spread was red, the walls were painted red, the carpet was red! I examined the room. It gave me the creeps. I walked to the edge of the room and found a set of 2 or 3 white tiled stairs that led into a red bathroom. Everything in here was red as well. 

 I looked out the window and found that I was in a large city. I felt something behind me push me out of the window! I fell from the 10th story down down down until I ceased to exist. And then my death repeated 3 times over. 

*Running Running*

 I was in the forest/fields. My dog was with me, and we were both running from something. 

*Old dream that I just remembered*

 It was night and I was standing in front of my neighbor's house. They were having an open house. I walked into the house and found a lady sitting on a red chair. She smiled and greeted me cheerfully. 

 I looked around in the house, and was surprised when a man hidden by the darkness revealed himself to me. I was shocked at first, but the lady said, "It's ok. His name is Thomas." 

 Something happened that made me have to spend the night at their house. Apparently, we were being attacked by werewolves. 

 The lady showed me my room for tonight. It felt like home. I met her daughter as well. 

 We gathered in the kitchen.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Solitary Confinement*

 I was in a padded cell. Somehow I had become trapped there. The padded cell had white padding on each of the walls including the ceiling and the floors. Though it was solid, I could still tell it was a 'barrier'. In other words, objects could move through the walls into the room but couldn't move from the inside of the room to the outside world. 

 I tried to escape the confinement. I pushed against the walls but they wouldn't give. I saw through the walls to the outside world, someone saw me and wanted to help. I told them no. They would be stuck in here with me. 

 They came through the walls anyways. Now they were stuck and now they realized it. I found a shovel on the floor, what was this for? 

 I took the shovel in my hands and tried to dig through the floor. I made progress, but whatever amount I had taken from the floor would just materialize back inside the hole I had made - automatically refilling it. 

 I gave up my futile efforts and realized that more people were beginning to be trapped inside the padded cell. The walls were closing in as well. I wanted out of here, I had things to do. With all of my strength I took a running leap into the wall. I fell _inside_ the wall, which was really just a barrier. I felt like I was suffocating. Like walking and breathing through hard jell-o. The weight of the barrier was tremendous but nevertheless I lifted myself up and dragged through until I made it to the other side. 




*Fragments:*
Playing a board gameBehind a veil

----------


## Queen Zukin

*German Resturaunts*

 My mom and I decided to build a German restaurant with a drive thru. It was a small yellow building. The menu was in German as well. We then drove away to go get more supplies. 

*I'll help you live*

My friend DM and I were in a doctor's office. He was dieing. The doctors refused to help him because they were possessed like zombies. I decided I would help DM get the cure by myself. I told him to wait in the lobby. 

 The doctors were marching in the halls in a single line. When they weren't looking I jumped into the first room I could find. It was dark, so I flipped on the light. In the room was an X-ray machine and a hospital bed. On the hospital bed was a dead body. 

 This wasn't the room I was looking for, so I stealthily jumped into another room. This room was hidden in the corner. 
*
Fragments:*
Silvery, metallic surroundings. Can't put this one into words + don't remember the entire thing + not ready to share yet

----------


## Queen Zukin

*African Museum*

 I was in a Museum that displayed the African history and culture. On one side of the Museum was a glass wall with a large display case. Inside the display case was a large landscape full of actors. They were acting out the conquering of Africa. They were in their teenage years and one of them looked like a male version of Lisanova. He had a captain hat on. I noticed on the other side of the glass wall there was a chain link fence. On the other side of the chain link fence there was a small road with cops in golf carts. The cops in the golf carts had guns and seemed to be patrolling the area so that no one could leave. I questioned which country I was actually in...

*Dead bodies with a tint of rose*

 Title pretty much explains it all. I remember seeing a ton of dead female bodies scattered across the floor. My vision was tinted with red. 

*Spikey Snake*

 I was sitting in my English class. We were watching a movie. A lady with a cart walks in the dark classroom. I seem to have felt like I have seen her before. She unloads her cart and large animals come out. A hippopotamus walks in the door. 

 She hands my friend C and I a few snakes each to hold on to for the hour. One of the snakes she gives me is covered in white spikes. The other two are normal. 

 The movie distracts me, and I suddenly hear an "Owww!" coming from my friend. My blue snake bit her! I unlatch the snake's teeth from her fingers and bring it back to me. 

 The lady tells us that she has to put all the animals back inside their carts. I can't find my snakes for some reason so I go out into the hall and check to see if they went in my jacket somehow. 

 Ouch! The spikey snake was stuck to me! I gently pulled it off from my jeans were it had gotten stuck like velcro. I also found one of the other snakes in my jacket pocket. 

 "Aww, he's such a tolerable snake," the lady says as I pull out the snake from my pocket. He was tan colored with little sprits of white and yellow. I stroked his head, he was cute. 

*The Chinese Waitress*

 I was at a freaky weird festival. There were clowns painting people's faces and people on exercise bikes and there were a lot of buffets. I found myself in a red room with a chinese buffet. I was with another group of people, and the food looked really good but we wouldn't find the waitress/cashier.

 "I heard she's a mean bitch," one of the guys in my group says. 

 "You shouldn't be so harsh. She probably has it hard," one of the girls responds. They're all older than me, probably in their early twenties. 

 We decide to take the food anyways, and pay her later when she arrives. She arrived just as we were leaving to go sit down. 

 I lined up at her register. She was a young Chinese woman with a beautiful smile. 

 "Thank you for your honesty," she says. "You're dinner's on me tonight." As well as paying for my dinner, she also took a sugar packet, ripped it in half, and gave me one of the halfs as a gift. 

 I sat down at my table which was already full of some other people. My phone rang, and apparently I had a text from my cousin. I checked it, wrote back, and started to eat my dinner when another member of my group came back. He was holding his plate and a stick of butter.

 "Let me guess...She gave you a stick of butter for your honesty?" I asked him. 

 "Errr...yes."  ::roll:: 

*The spaceship of stalkers*

 I was in a spaceship. The interior of the spaceship looked like one of those cheesy cheap 80's music videos with the fake purple planet mountains and solar system background.

 I was sitting on the edge of the mountain when I heard my friends Mg & Br. They were talking like voices in my head. They told me that they were watching me. They told me that they were watching my friend as well, and showed a picture of him on the screen. O_o

*Running Across the street fragment*

I was running across a busy street, trying not to get ran over by huge semi-trucks. It felt like playing Frogger.

*Another reality check fail*

 I think I was sitting on a bus - not sure but I did a reality check. I had 6 fingers but thought, "This is too real to be a dream!" I did another reality check and assumed I had just counted wrong because the next few times I had the normal 5 fingers again. 

*Sitting on the porch*

I was sitting on the porch steps. The steps were made of wood and had landings every few steps until it snaked up to the house. I was waiting for someone to come out of the house, and when they finally did I think they were someone important and we chatted.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*We all live in a yellow submarine...*

 I lived in a HUGE submarine. The submarine had 3 stories and was like a mansion. I went to the bottom story which was named "The Basement". In the basement there was a massive swimming pool. My cousin was there, and we swam in the swimming pool. At the far end of the swimming pool were a few steps up onto a balcony that had a hot tub! Definitely livin' it here!  ::roll::

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Car Pooling*

 I'm in the backseat of my friend's pickup truck and we're carpooling a few other friends to school. We pick up AD, and him and I converse in backseat. My friend says that he is going to pick up IA as well, which I have a few problems with but I let it go. 

*Business Meeting*

 I'm sitting in a meeting hall in a building. The interior of the meeting hall is gray and so are the tables. There are some other people around me, they look just as bored as I am.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*First to Die*

I woke up. Beside me was a stuffed animal. On the belly it said "First to Die". It was wearing a large witch hat. Horrified, I threw it across the room. I was sure that the previous night (in the dream) I had not left it next to me, but instead I had put it on the floor...And it's belly had not said that message "First to Die". I knew that the message did not apply to my waking life, but more so to dreaming life. It was like a Freddy Krueger threat. 

 I went to class. As I was walking to my math class, a girl comes up behind me and trips me. She laughs, and then takes my math homework. Of course I'm angered, but she first tries to throw a punch and I dodge it. She runs off.

 I tell my math teacher that I can't turn in my homework. 

 "Well, you oughta find who ever took your math homework then," he said. So I go on my hunt. Joe helps me on this quest. We start searching the school for this girl. We enter classrooms and look around.

 "Who are you looking for?" One of the boys questions. 

 "I dunno, she has brown hair and brown eyes," I tell him.

 "Alex --[removed]--. You're looking for her." Yes, he was right. I was looking for Alex. I looked around their classroom - It was set up university style. The teacher was going on about calculus. 

 Joe and I left the cramped room and looked around the school some more. The announcers called our grade to an assembly, and we decided this would be the perfect time to search for her. 

 After the assembly, Joe and I ran to the exit so we could see who was coming out. Alex never came out. 

 I was beginning to get really angry. I felt this strong rage - which I would usually not feel if someone took my math homework from me. I was seething. Joe and I walked around the school more. There was a Hispanic club meeting. They were doing traditional Hispanic dances.

 "Think she's over there?" Joe asks.

 "She's not Hispanic," I reply. We continue to search until we come to a bookstore. Inside the bookstore are cheap books, but Joe is intrigued nonetheless when he finds a copy of Percy and The Olympian Kings. 

 We walk outside the school now, for we have completely searched the inside. We walk around the sidewalk a little when we hear a freshmen screaming,

 "I swear I can talk to elves, I swear, I swear!" The little boy is yelling at us and the sky while standing in the middle of the parking lot. 

 There is a large pole in front of us and behind the pole is a wall. Joe decides to climb up the pole to see if the girl is on the roof. I climb up half way, but decide its not worth my troubles. 

 "Hey Joe, I've already missed enough class time as it is. I'm going to go to psychology class."

 "Ok...I'll keep looking," he says but goes back inside the school.

 I continue to walk outside because in the dream my psychology class was in the middle of a forest. I start running, which turns into a run jump. Oh - dreamsign! I do a reality check, but OF COURSE I have 5 fingers on each hand. I jump so high that I can feel the branches of the pine trees an inch above me. 

 When I finally come to the class, it's like the first day all over again. Our psychology class is to be taught in 2 different vans. I get in the first blue van. The teacher says that this van is too full, so she instructs me to get into the next van that comes.

 So I get into the next psychology teaching van. I am alone in the van with a 19 year old. He tells me that he fought in the war. I remember the numbers "34". He starts up the engine and drives. I take no notice of why he was driving away in the first place - only that he did.

 He drives into the city and then into a dark ally. Everything becomes pitch black. I can see nothing, even inside the car.

 "Where are you going??" I finally ask him.

"Somewhere secluded," he says. _WHAT?!!_   :Eek: 

 "No thanks," I tell him, I try to change the subject...trying not to think of what might happen soon.

 "Yes, but sorry," He says. Just by the way he said it I could tell he wasn't sorry at all. 

 He parks the car in his driveway. He lives in a trailer park. At the very end of his road there is a large 30+ foot wooden fence. There is fire on the other side.

 I'm now sitting in the backseat, and he is sitting next to me in the middle seat. His two friends are in the front seat and we are still parked in his driveway. Now I have 3 large guys to fight off...I even feel how cold blooded each of them are. Cold and heartless. The night continues to grow darker by the minute, with every second signaling increasing impending doom. 

 Two girls approach the car. They are in their young teen years. The guy next to me opens the door for them.

 "Wanna light up?" One of the girls asks the boys. She's holding a package of cherry flavored cigarettes. 

 "Sure, come on in," the boys invite them in. _Oh, please don't get in the car. Please, don't._ I think to myself wishing how I could just yell at them to not get in this car. I think about making a run for it before they close the car door...

That dream was so freaking creepy and real. I remember everything in perfect clarity from the design on the girl's T-shit to the exact logo on her cigarette package to the full name of the girl I was seeking out in the beginning. :shiver:

*Perfect World*

 I was on a family vacation somewhere strange. It was like a perfect place...too perfect. The perfectness annoyed me. I longed to leave. 

 I ran up one of the perfect hills under another perfect cherry tree. My dog was running around and I played with him a little until he got bored with me. I turned around and saw Ky! 

 Overcome with the joy of actually seeing someone normal in this strange dimension I ran towards him down the hills. Past the hills was a bridge over a small lazy river. I wasn't paying much attention and missed the bridge as I ran...So instead of running on the bridge where he was I accidentally ran into the water. My friend laughed when I realized this and the fact that now I was completely soaked head to feet.  :tongue2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Darn you charlie horses :'(*

 I was talking to my psychology teacher *maybe* about lucid dreaming. I was telling her about reality checks and showed her how to do one. 

"In fact, I'm dreaming right now!" I say, stunned when I see that I have 7 fingers on each hand. 

 And then I wake up because of a charlie horse.  :Sad: 

*Very close*

I achieved lucidity during a nap. I tried to stabilize quickly, but was losing the dream fast. Everything faded to black and I had a FA...

*Confusing Dream*

 I was in a university. The professor was a cranky old loon. Some of my friends decided that we were going to have a food day next week. We started signing people up to bring food and drinks, while the professor yelled at us for being so 'new generation'. 

 Wakingnomad was sitting next to me, and handed me a cup of what looked like grape juice. He told me to drink it. It tasted like grape juice with a terrible twang. He laughed at my sour expression. 

 I was teleported to the corn fields with a friend, Griff. It was night. I had two swords in my hands and was walking down the path. We eventually come to the pathway where Wakingnomad and somebody else is. Upon arrival, I see a figure in front of me and perceive him as a threat. I rapidly fight back by throwing bright blue orbs of energy at this guy in front of me while Griff helps. FA again. >.<

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Unbrainwashed*

 I was in the basement watching a ladybug walk across the carpet. It was behaving strangely. My mom started talking about how in the 1920's GM was engineering the genes of lady bugs, when a mishap occurred. They accidentally put a virus into the ladybug's system, just like a computer virus. 

 I took a USB cable and plugged the lady bug into my computer and browsed through its files. I found the virus, deleted it, and 'unbrainwashed' the lady bug. 

*Possessed Piano*

 I had moved the piano from upstairs to the basement. It was an entirely different piano. My mom was playing the piano, she played beautifully. I asked her how she played so beautifully and she told me that she had memorized the scales. 

 I went into the main room of the basement but continued to hear the music that she played long after she stopped playing from the piano. This didn't make sense...Was the piano playing itself??  :Eek: 

 I did a reality check - 5 fingers of course - and took a peak at the piano. It was indeed playing itself! There was no one at the piano yet the keys moved rapidly. Candles that were perched on top of the piano flew across the room. 

*Fragments:*
In a store with some friends, might have watched a movie

----------


## Queen Zukin

Ok let's see if I can remember how to do this...

<object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RIUpZ-3jTVA&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab  6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RIUpZ-3jTVA&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab  6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>

_Am I wasting all my time
Believing someone is waiting for me
These are our dreams or our lies
Sometimes life just passes by_

Didn't really sleep last night. I remember one little fragment about a girl on a college campus. She tripped and a guy named Zin helped pick up her papers for her.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Antique Mystique*

 I was driving in the middle of the desert. There was no road, no nothing. Just sand, _everywhere_. Eventually, I come to a gas station in the middle of the desert. Across the gas station is a tiny antique shop. Even though I'm at a gas station, there still isn't a road in sight.

 After I'm finished filling up my tank I walk to the old antique shop. The cruel desert weather has obviously took a toll on the dilapidated building. Inside the building was the normal necessities. As I turned a corner, I came across an old rustic book shelf. 

 On the left side of the bookshelf on the very bottom shelf was a series of long, blue books. Looking through them, I saw the pages were worn and teared. The drawings inside were mysterious and contained intrigueing stories. I picked up one of the books about dreaming when a man stopped me to have a chat. 



*Aquarium in my closet*

 I was in my bedroom, when I heard giggling in my closet. I opened the door and saw that were were two girls I used to know! They had a fish tank and were making a list of people. 

*Mental Institution* 

 I was on the bottom floor of a mental health hospital. A nurse was trying to hand me a tray of my lunch when she tripped. The lunch went everywhere and she was covered in ketchup. 

*Fragments:*
Car ride

----------


## Queen Zukin

::breakitdown::  ::breakitdown::  ::breakitdown::   ::breakitdown::  ::breakitdown::  ::breakitdown:: 
 ::smitten:: 

*Evil Math Professor*

 I was at university and for some reason I never got my classes or schedule or anything but yet I still lived there and went to classes. I had an evil math professor. Because I had never got my schedule I had only come to her class once in a month, but I had completed all of the homework. I came into her room and I saw that people were crying! They told me that the test that she gave them was terrible!  :Eek: 

 Well instead of getting a test she taught our class how to hack into our calculator to play a Space shooter game. 

 Later on my friend A and I were in the cafeteria. She dropped her backpack and it echoed through the entire room, silencing everyone. 

*Evolving Lions*

 I was observing a zoo with lions. They had at least 15 lions. I watched as the zoo aged, as did the lions over time. Some of the lions actually went evil. 

*That's dangerous!*

 I was talking on MSN with my friend about lucid dreaming. He told me that he thought lucid dreaming was violent. I asked him how it was violent and he came up with at least 20 nonsensical reasons why.

----------


## XT-421

Space Space Shooter... lol...

Happy B-day Zukin.

~Joe

----------


## Queen Zukin

Thanks  :smiley: 

*Fragments:* 
An army. They were marching through a city and saw a stage. One of them got on the stage. They were dressed in beige.University

----------


## Queen Zukin

*The Briefcase*

 I was in chem class, which then turned into a restaurant. I was sitting with a girl I barely know. We were having a deep conversation. She talked of her fingers once. It was vivid, I remember seeing all the little crevices on her finger in the dim restaurant lighting. 

 Eventually she parted, and I left the table to sit in the front. After she left, a man came in and told everyone that she had died crossing the road. A briefcase was to be put at the table where we sat. 

*Ticks*

 I was running through the woods. There were some deep snow drifts that I would fall in and get stuck. I met someone in the woods. He told me that I was absolutely covered in ticks. He took me to the hospital because removing all the ticks there would be too risky. 

*Dream Flick*

 My friends and I were going to make a movie on a dream I had. We filmed it and everything, and it turned out really well. It was fun to watch and really captured the inconsistent atmosphere of the dream. It had something to do with me waking up in the bed several times over, someone coming out of my closet, a gorilla, and a girl looking across a lake on a cold day. 

 We uploaded it to youtube and it received several hundred views within the hour. My friend made a Part 2 to the video, in which the dream turned into a subtle nightmare.  

*Brown and Broken*

 I ran down to my friend's economic class. When he saw me, he cleared out all of the desks and we started doing an old traditional dance. It was pretty amazing.

 So after that was done I ran out of the building and found my friend. We ran across the school yard and to the parking lot ready to go home. Just as we reached the car, we heard a girl screaming behind us.

"NO! NO!" She was screaming. I turned around. 2 boys were forcing her into the trunk of their car. I ran over to the car but by the time I was over there it was too late. She was forced into the trunk.

 "Fucking witness," one of them said as they saw me, "We'll be back for you too." They ran back into their car and sped away. As they drove I managed to make out the license plate.

 CV6 EV3

 My friend and I got back into our car, and drove away looking for a place that might have a phone.

 We come to a small little grocery store. I hop out of the car and ask the closest employee if they have a phone. He is wearing an apron with blood stains on it.

 "Yes," He says, "All the way in the back past the door." 

 I run past an Employee Only door. The hall in front of me is dark and dilapidated. I run to the far end of the hall where I see a phone. I call the police and tell them the license plate of the offenders. 

 I hang up, and notice that there are blood stains all over the wall..I leave the creepy little hall and go back into the main room.

 "You guys gotta get out of here! They're coming!" Yells the employee.  We run out the back door, and see the offenders coming in through the window on the other side of the building.  

 My friend starts up her engine and speeds away down the road. I get a phone call from my school telling me that I'm missing class. I hang up, relatively annoyed. 

 I see a big sign on the highway in front of us...

 "Welcome to British Columbia" The giant white sign says in blue letters.

 "No!" My friend shouts, "I'm not going to be stuck in another country where if we do wind up abducted its going to be 100 times worse!" She stops the car immediately in the middle of the road and does a skilled U-turn. 

 We travel down a different large highway that had 5 lanes. In the rear view mirror I notice our perpetrators are behind us! I watch as the passenger pulls out a gun. I open up the sky roof on the car and fire my gun at him as my friend continues to drive down the highway.

 This dream was a lot like the scene of Final Fantasy when they were in the tunnel fighting, and it got even more resemblance when Cloud on his red motorcycle began to engage in this fight as well. He was on our side. 



 I fired away at our enemies (now on motorcycles), but the bullets just bounced off of them! They seemed to be invincible. 

 I heard the sound of sirens and looked in front of me, still standing in the car looking out of the sky roof. There were police cars, maybe a dozen of them, coming our way against traffic! My friend wasn't stopping the car...I braced for impact as they neared us and heard the sound of crunching metal as we plowed right through them. 

 I was now at home, the fight was still commencing. I had a green laser gun in my hand. Cloud and the evil person were standing on my stairs attacking each other. I was at the bottom. My job was to kill the evil guy without killing Cloud. I was also at a disadvantage because the view of the stairs was blocked by a wall. If I walked around the wall I would be shot by the evil person. I had to use a mirror.

 I positioned my hand mirror in front of me with a slight angle. My laser gun fired into the mirror, and was reflected onto Cloud's mirror, which was reflected straight onto the evil doer. He collapsed onto the ground. His face melted and I could see him for what he truly was. He face shriveled up and turned brown and broken.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Remembered another dream from last night. In the dream I'm out in the woods again and there are so many thorn bushes everywhere it's hard to navigate through them. Trying to get past them I cut myself several times. In one scene I see a familiar part of the pathway. I see a grave in front of me, and kind of "know" that a little boy died there.

----------


## XT-421

I am kind of confused... Why did the evil person's face turn up brown and broken?

And I really wish you didn't have so many nightmares...  :Sad: 

~Joe

----------


## Queen Zukin

> I am kind of confused... Why did the evil person's face turn up brown and broken?
> 
> And I really wish you didn't have so many nightmares... 
> 
> ~Joe



I dunno, I guess that's just what happens when I exposed his vulnerability and defeated him.

----------


## Queen Zukin

<object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Yq6s5QnWijo&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x402061&color2=0  x9461ca&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Yq6s5QnWijo&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x402061&color2=0  x9461ca&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>

^_^

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Q Zukin's Dream Journal*
just call me Zukin<3



*Normal Dreams are written in Black
Lucid Dreams are written in Green
Other highlights are in Purple
Nightmares/Extreme Action in Blue
*


* Comments totally appreciated! <3* *Goals:**
Divide by ZeroGo to the VoidVisit Pandora
*

*Favorite Dreams:**
God of TansAppearances Can Be DeceivingDream Queen (Council of Dreamers)TreasonBurnsLatzIronic Dream*

*Witty Dreams:**
Killer LemonsMaster's Degree in BSChocolate CoincidenceHow Evil Men Are
*

*Favorite Nightmares/Action Dreams:**
EfficacyCrazy Psychotic Substitute Bus DriverFirst to DieBrown and Broken*

*Gifts/Special Abilities:*
*Ribbon of Time* - Ability to bend or twist time at will. Was given to me by the Council of Dreamers.*Prana Re-energize* - Ability to withdraw massive amounts of pure energy capable of supreme strength.


 :Off to Bed:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Moving*

 Our family was moving. It wasn't across the state or country, or even across town. We were moving a few houses down. We found out that our house had major gas leaks and we needed to move out ASAP. We packed our bags and went searching for a house. I was getting pretty annoyed because I still had to do my chem and AP gov homework and it was like 9pm and we were still house hunting. 

 We looked at a house which was the exact same house as the one we live in except empty. 

*Diggers*

 People were digging for treasure in my mother's flower garden. They were shoveling at night in the cold. My mother knew they were there and didn't care.

 "Do you want me to turn on a light for you guys...?" I asked.

 "That would be nice, thanks!" One of them reply. I turn on the porch light for them. My mother and I leave to go to a building. The building is all white. I forgot what we did there but I remember seeing a brochure on the table. 

 When we come back from the building we cross the street and my mom stands in front of the road blocking traffic. A white van pulled out and some people from a reality show interview my mom. She lies about her name. 

 I see into a cut scene. Apparently, in the dream (and in the dream alone hopefully) she was on a reality TV show in her twenties. It was a weird reality show with people balancing things on top of their heads in togas....

 When I came back they were still digging, but they were discussing how the treasure could be in other people's flower gardens too. 


*The Wagon*

 I was back at our old house in New York. Utter bliss. The trees blew in the wind. I saw a few kids next door on the tractor. I saw a girl I thought I knew. There was a black dog watching me in the tree. I sat on a wagon, thinking to myself. I put my feet in the air and the wagon began to spin down the hill. I giggled, until the wheels of the wagon met the grass and I was thrown into the youthful greenery. Woke up...

*The Psychologist*

 I tried to DEILD back into the dream. I was sitting in the room with a psychologist, he was trying to force me out of the dream. We battled mentally until I won. I was standing in a club, lucid. I could still see the psychologist attempting to force me out of the dream. The girl from my previous dream was there. Woke up. 

*Short DEILD*

DEILD'd back into the dream.I woke up in my room, on my bed on top of some guy, ew. I was pleased to realize that I was dreaming, but as soon as I stood up I woke up. 

*Fragment:*
TimeTravelingVampire changed her forum name to Why _Are_ You a Vampire?

----------


## Queen Zukin

*His Secret Passion* 

 One of the exchange students at my school was secretly a cross dresser!  ::o:  He went to the school dance and people started attacking him for cross dressing. He got into his car which was armed with fire hoses and sprayed any attackers. He got in a car crash after that and he woke up in a hospital. The car crash was located conveniently right next to the hospital. A bunch of his friends came in and told him to leave. 

*The house*

 My friend S signed me up to a social networking site called The House. There were weird pictures of babies on the homepage of the site. Our teacher instructed the entire class to sign up because apparently it had a great database of books on the site.

----------


## TopazMyst

> *Spoiler* for _Brown And Broken_: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  I ran down to my friend's economic class. When he saw me, he cleared out all of the desks and we started doing an old traditional dance. It was pretty amazing.
> 
>  So after that was done I ran out of the building and found my friend. We ran across the school yard and to the parking lot ready to go home. Just as we reached the car, we heard a girl screaming behind us.
> 
> ...



*Epic dream!!!*

----------


## Queen Zukin

Thanks!  ::smitten:: 

*Of Dark*

 Remembered this dream recently, I think it's at least a week old. I was standing by a bridge with some people. I accidentally tripped and fell into the water. The current was strong and I was immediately taken with the current. Other people were falling in the river too. We tried to link hands to keep together but the river persisted. We were eventually forced to the bottom of the river. The weight of the water suffocated us until the sand broke through and we fell into a mansion. 

 We were blind. That or it was too dark to see. It was completely disorienting and a little creepy. I felt around the walls of the mansion. There was some toxic liquid in the middle of the room which is why we were staying close to the wall. On the very edge of one of the walls was a steep hill of grass. We tried to climb up it to escape the mansion but failed. 

 Later in the dream we manage to turn on a light. In the far corner of the room is a dead corpse, but still fresh and bloody.


 

*Nonsensical*

 I was riding my bike in circles in the basement while my little dream sister who was 7 was being recruited for colleges. My father was on a really old computer playing solitaire. I biked to the lake to pick up my mother, who was on her laptop but it was beginning to hurricane in the lake. Her laptop fell apart as zebras began diving into the lake. An ice cream man asked me if I wanted to try his ice cream but the guy sitting next to me on the bench told him that I was busy fixing my mom's computer. The wind picked up and I told my mom to go home and I'd meet her there soon. 

*Waterslide Advertisement*

 I was watching this advertisement for a theme park with a huge indoor multi level water slide. A girl with blonde hair was on a tube slide with her little brother talking about how amazing the park was. The camera zooms down to a group of friends gossiping.

----------


## What??Me??

> *
> Spoon Fight*
> 
> I was flying around in my basement, when I realized that I just fell asleep in real life a few minutes ago, thus I must be dreaming!
> 
>  I did a reality check and I had an odd amount of fingers, 6 on each hand. I stood still to stabilize, and this time it felt weird. It felt as if I was being pushed to the right by a strong current! 
> 
>  I ran upstairs and my mom and dad were in the kitchen. I decided this would be a good time to do the task of the month. 
> 
> ...



A spoon fight...... This is so epic....... My brain just crashed....... Hi by the way  ::D:

----------


## Queen Zukin

> A spoon fight...... This is so epic....... My brain just crashed....... Hi by the way



LOL hey  ::D: 


*Birthday Cake*

 I was at some really huge bakery-factory. I was talking to the cashier about birthday cakes. He had brown hair and didn't really seem to be understanding. Another worker I saw was at least 7 months pregnant. She had blonde hair in a pony tail and was cheerful. 

*I snuck into your car*

My friend and I literally snuck into a stranger's car. We surprised him as he got into his car, but it turned out we knew him! Another guy got in the car that we knew as well. They drove to their house, which was apparently in upper Michigan. The guy served us dinner and we talked before I decided that I needed to go home. I drove home, but for some reason I was really drunk. 

*Learning to lucid nap*

I DEILD'd from the previous dream in my nap. I was beginning to fade into the dream surroundings. I picked up a hair brush and waved it through the air as by sensations picked up. I was still laying down in bed. I carefully stood up. My vision wasn't very good. It looked like I was looking through a crystal. The colors were off too, everything looked a little pale. I touched my hand to my face and felt warmth. 

 "Clarity and stabilization," I said as I carefully took a few steps. My lucids in my naps are the most unstable. My clarity improved by a few points, but was still really disorientating. It was like a fun house mirror. 

 My bedroom wasn't my bedroom. This house wasn't my house either. Walking down the hall I noticed there was a pool in the back yard. I thought maybe I should jump down into it. 

*Fragments:*
Two weird mini-nightmare things. In the first one I was in some kind of underworld and there was a witch in the center. I was standing on some kind of cliff and at the bottom of the cliff was hot magma.In the second one I was holding an antique hand mirror and in the background I see a girl with dark black hair. She isn't scary looking, but she feels menacing. I turn around but I can't see her. I can only see her in the mirror. Another one of her appears next to her, just as menacing. Their black dresses turn into umbrellas and they fly away.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Secret Pathway*

 I had found a secret pathway to Joe's house in my backyard in the woods. It was winter again and I was walking through the snow. Walking through the deep snow was extremely tiring. Near the end of my venture to his house I was on a downhill pathway through some fields. I slipped and fell into a giant snow drift, at least 5 feet deep. I struggled to free myself from the snow that was caving in. Giant thorn bushes grew around me, trapping me into the hole I was in. I didn't want to be stuck here. I jumped up and grabbed the overhanging thorn bushes. I felt the thorns sink into my skin as I lifted myself up. Blood was beginning to seep out of my skin. There were still thorn bushes surrounding me and I had lost my shoes in the process of escaping the sink hole. I was forced to step on the thorn bushes to escape. It hurt.

 I finally came out of the thorn bushes and saw Joe. He was dressed extremely strangely. He was wearing a dark cloak and a dark hood. He was wearing dark clothing under his cloak too.

 "Why are you dressed like that?" I asked him.

 "I don't want anyone to know who I am," he responded. I didn't understand his answer.



 Eventually I go to his house. I lose sight of the oddly dressed Joe. The realer version of him appears in his house. He sees me, and shows me his new remote controlled lady bug. I tell him that I forgot that I had a dental appointment today and left. 

*Unfinished homework*

 I was in my English class. Our teacher said that we were supposed to be finished reading the Great Gatsby. Oops. She gave us an in class essay that we were supposed to do at home (lol). She also said that we would be doing a project the next day.

 Well the next day I forgot again. I had to do the project in my math class. The guy that was my partner was acting extremely out of character.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Halloween (Nightmare Fragment)*

 I was running away from a man with a pumpkin for a head. I was in distress. I went to my friend's house. It was Halloween night and she was passing out candy to the kids ringing the door bell. She was getting ready for something, perhaps she was putting on her costume. In the end though she couldn't help me. 



*Power Outage*

 I was in my bedroom when the power went out. It came back on shortly after, but then all of the lights in the basement refused to turn on. I was a little annoyed at this. 

*Guessing Game*

 I was sitting on a lawn with a large group of people. We were playing a real life version of Guess (or whatever that game is called). We had giant cards that we were holding. I eventually get pulled into another group. We have sleeping bags. I see two guys I know. 

*Vacation in a Mansion*

 My mom and I were going to take a vacation in a mansion. We pulled into the driveway and I saw a map in my vision. Our mansion was on the river. In the river was a small set of rapids. Someone told me that they went on the bigger rapids and it was so extreme that their tour guide fell into the lake. 

*Fragments:*
On a really really tiny busTaking a role in a play that took place in my mother's bathroom

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Triangle of Dispair (Another Scary Dream Fragment)*

 I was in the countryside. A group of people and I were running away. This is going to sound absolutely pathetic - *we were running away from a giant steel isosceles triangle*. If the triangle caught up to you then it would eat your soul. I climbed up a tree and hid from it. The gravity was weird in the dream and I kept getting pulled back down the hills that I was trying to run up. 


*Write about it*

 I was in one of my classes when my teacher from a few years back comes in and gives me a test. He says that I didn't take it when I was in his class and that I need to make it up. 

 I look at the test. It's long. There are two seperate hand outs. Apparently I needed to read a long article and then take the test. I tell him that I can't do it at the moment because the classroom is too loud. He tells me to come in before school to take the test. 

 I go to my next class, which is apparently with another teacher I had a few years back. This class is all about religions. I felt like I hadn't been there in weeks. He hands back several of my papers and I see a quiz I took. I also see another paper where I wrote about the traumatizing experience of "running away from the giant steel isosceles triangle" LOL! 

*The Captain*

 I lived on a boat that was underwater. Not a submarine. It was like a sunken ship that still worked but it was confined to sailing underwater. Apparently if I wanted to stay alive I was required to read 2 books a day from their library. Well I accidentally forgot about this requirement.

 The crew was deathly scared of their captain. I think she was a ghost, maybe all of them were. I told them that I needed to speak to the captain of their ship. One of the crew members summoned a tea cup in his hand. He dropped it and it shattered on the floor. The captain instantly appeared and yelled at the crew for dropping her precious porcelain. She was dressed very old fashion in pink. She was extremely harsh to her crew, I could see now why they were afraid of her. When she saw me her attitude changed dramatically and she was on her best manners as she talked to me. 


*Cafeteria*

 I was trying to find a place to eat in the cafeteria. I saw a few people that I knew a little and went to eat with them until I saw my friend C waving me down. We walked around the cafeteria a little until she decided to eat with the people that I was already going to sit down with. 

*Fragments:*
Decided to wear a dress but then realized that I forgot to shave one leg so I was looking for some tights to wear under the dress.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*★Queen Zukin*

 I was in my 1st hour class. Instead of teaching the norm, he was teaching about fractions. I was so tired. I fell asleep in his class and drifted into a dream...

 In the frame dream I was sitting outside. We were at some weird festival. We were sitting in rows surrounded by plastic. There was a guy with a gun. He was shooting everybody in the line like an execution. There wasn't any escape. When he came to our row I hid my eyes while he shot me dead (but I was still alive). The guy sitting next to me shitted bricks. 

 "Don't worry, it's not real," I said, "I'm still alive." In total relief he hugged me. And he pretended to satisfy the executioner by playing dead too. 

 We eventually walked back to my house where we discussed everything. I really began to have a liking for this guy. We hung out at my house for awhile playing video games and flirting. I stood up from the floor to sit down on the sofa when I managed to catch a glimpse of my hands. They had too many fingers.

"I...think I'm dreaming..." I said with a little despair. 

 "What?" He responded, a little alerted by my statement. 

 "It's nothing..." I say. I was sad that he didn't exist. I did one more reality check to confirm it.

 "What's going on?" He asked. I didn't really want to let go of this friendship yet, even if it didn't exist. There was still hope....maybe?

 "We're in a dream....My name is Queen Zukin, though I go by many other names. Google me when you wake up," I said. He begins to google me in the dream and I interrupt him.

 "No, when you wake up," I repeat. 

 I woke up from the frame dream asleep on my desk. I wrote everything that happened down on the paper (which was now dedicated to not fractions but lucid dreaming). Before turning it in I let my friend read it. She freaked out and said that she remembered the freaky festival too! 

 I turned the paper in. Apparently my friend and I had a job at the school. We had to miss 2nd hour to clean the bathrooms. I had a special shoe that I wore to help clean. It was bizarre. 

 When we were cleaning the girls bathroom, there was a huge cat fight. Some no life girls were screaming about the color of their hair and other shit. 

*Danger Alert*

 I walk into a food court, which is really just another clothes store. A speaker on the microphone says that there will be a "Danger Alert" soon. I rarely get a chance to shop for clothes, so I'm really excited to be shopping lol. They have a lot of nice clothes, but for some reason in the dream I take a peculiar interest in all of the socks in the store. 

 I hear the danger alert, and the store starts going through an earthquake. My mom says its time to leave, and I never get to buy my socks lol.  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

What's up with these crazy DC's lately?

*Because you're dreaming*

 I was looking for my locker in school. Couldn't find it. In fact, I didn't even know where I was in the entire school. I saw my friends A & S, and asked them where I was. They guided me to my math class instead of my locker. Oh well. 

 I sat down in the front row of math class and realized I forgot to do my homework. A guy sitting next to me smiled. I recognized him slightly. 

 The teacher came in and told us that he was going to do an experiment. He told us that he was secretly a wizard! He sat down and put on a movie. But before he turned it on he began to levitate the entire front row of desks! 

 The desks flew higher and higher into the air. I felt uncomfortable at this height. The entire front row of desks were at least 30 feet off the ground and swaying in the air. The teacher raised the desks higher in the air, and told us to mind the ceiling. I ducked before I hit my head on the ceiling. 

[missing time]

 I was now driving in the car with the same guy from the math class who sat next to me. We were driving down the dirt roads. He was driving the car. I noticed how green all of the leaves had become on the trees. In fact, the trees were turning into their autumn colors!

 "I can't believe I missed summer," I said, "Everything went by so fast."

 "You didn't miss summer," He says. *"The trees are only like that because you're dreaming."* He leaned over and kissed me on the cheek. I didn't really realize that I was dreaming even though I tapped out a rhythm of four fingers on the arm rest. 


*The Feather Lady*

 I was in WMU. The entire university was inside of a mall. I was running around doing errands for people. I had this really weird and fast scooter I was using to transport myself. I had to run some other errands with a few friends at the hospital. 

 We eventually got lost inside the hospital too. We found ourselves in the heart attack recovery lobby. There were a lot of old women in there. An old lady stopped me. She was wearing white gloves. My friend handed her a cloth or something, and her gloves dissolved onto the cloth. The cloth was covered in feathers, and the lady tried to wipe them off but the harder she tried the more feathers the cloth accumulated. 

 Later on I had to take a chem final. I was totally surprised by this and hadn't studied.

----------


## Queen Zukin

::|:  (9,500,000 is the score you want to get)

*Expensive Lotto Tickets*

 I was at my friend's house. He was holding several lotteries at his house. The lottery tickets cost $5,000 each. You could win up to $80,000. It was a relatively large party, but people were telling each other to contribute more to the pot. 

*Too much texting*

 I was sitting in the din talking on MSN with my friend. My mom sits next to me with her laptop. On her computer screen are numbers counting down from 9. Each time the number counts down a large flash appears on her screen then the next number...

 She tells me that her computer is doing this because I have been texting too much (I rarely text). 

*Fragments:*
Miniature lucid: I was just drifting into sleep and was in my backyard in the dream loosely controlling the environment.Nap in class: Something about a fireplace

----------


## Queen Zukin

> What's up with these crazy DC's lately?



It's only getting worse LOL.

*The Magic School Bus came to pick me up*

 It was morning and I was getting ready for school...It must have been around 5am or something but I was determined that today I was going to walk to school - a good 20 miles away. I walked on the street in total blackness. The sun hadn't risen yet.

 I come to the other side of the street when I see an emo looking guy. He has brown hair with the tips dyed red. He is in red and black clothing.

 "What's up?" I ask him.

 "I'm waiting for the bus," He says coolly. 

 "Oh! I didn't know there was a bus stop here. I'll wait for the bus too then," I reply. As we wait two other people join us. A materialistic girl and a quiet boy at least a foot taller than me joins us. The Quiet One is mega creepy. The way the moon light hit his face was a little bit ominous. 

 "I don't like your friends car," The Emo One says. 

 "I like cars!" The Materialistic Girl says. 

 The Quiet One remains quiet. 

 "What's wrong with his car?" I ask.

 "He painted flames all over it. Your friend doesn't need that," The Emo One says. The conversation dies and we all stand there in the dark. 

 "Oh gross!" The Materialistic Girl says. She accidentally stepped on a mouse and got her shirt bloody.

 "Aww poor mouse," I say sadly.

 "Poor mouse?! Think of my dress!" She says pointing to the mess.

 "Your dress?! Think of the poor mouse!" I shout back at her. The conversation dies again. 

 In the dark I see the bus coming down the road. It shines bright even though it's so far away. The bus stops on the side of the road, but instead of pulling over to the shoulder the bus parks diagonally in the middle of the road. 

 And nothing happens.

 All 4 of us stare at the bus in total silence. The bus was the brightest thing in the dream, though it felt so dark. It was a shining beacon of despair on the road. The bus did not open its doors for us, *it just sat there on the road facing us with its engine running and its brights on.* It was really really creepy. 

 I exchange looks with the Emo One. *As soon as I look back at the bus there is a WOMAN'S LEG hanging out of the driver's window. The entire leg.* WTF.

 The driver comes out of the bus. I notice that the bus number is:

 1-79

 She tells us that there is 259 people on her bus because no one came to school today, wonder why? Apparently 259 people is barely nothing for _her bus_.  ::shock::

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Exchange Students*

 Apparently, I was best friends with one of the exchange students. I walked to his house. In his house was a long hallway. On the hallway walls were windows, the windows were shaped like half moons. 

*Lucid Fragment 2*

I was in a long, dark hallway either running from something or running to someone. The hallway was underground. It was humid and musty, every time my feet hit the blackened cement I heard the splash of still water beneath me. Eventually I began running so fast I overcame gravity. I did a reality check and had the wrong amount of fingers. Lucidity then I forgot the rest of the dream.  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Fragments:*
Looked into the sky and saw a missile flying into the sky. The missile alarms sounded and I went to hide in the basement.In the teacher's staff lounge

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Eggs*

 I sat down on the couch and looked out the window into the backyard. I noticed that there were many pheasants (the bird, not the worker) in the backyard. They were laying eggs in the ground. I watched them and noticed that they were were dieing, and then Robins would take over the nest and guard the eggs. Giant snakes slithered in the yard and ate the Robins and some of the eggs. I felt bad for the poor eggs, so I went out into the yard and dug up a few earthworms from the ground and fed the newly hatched birds. Snakes ate the birds anyways.

 My mom comes outside and shows me a little miniature egg house where animals lay their eggs. It's bizarre, and she hands me an old eagle's egg. It's bigger than the size of my two fists combined. 

 "I'm leaving now!!!" I heard a shout from the front yard. I run over there and my sister is in a large van. She is holding a box in her hands and backing up out of the driveway. She is moving out. 

 As I'm standing there in the driveway a person flickers in my vision next to me for a split second and then they are gone again. I am reminded of a lucid dream I had (which I can't seem to remember...).

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Alice in...Wonderland?*

My family and I were traveling in Russia. It was north western Russia. We come to a small restaurant. After ordering something, my dad couldn't pay the price. He was a few dollars too short.

 "I need to go out to the car to get some extra cash," He says.

 "Fine, then we'll take her as collateral!" One of the Russian waiters grabs me by the hair and drags me over to a small wooden table. 

 "Спасибо" I say, sarcastically (thanks). My parents leave the little restaurant. I engage in a conversation with the Russian waiter. She was so young, but her face was weathered and looked old. 

 I was shown down a secret hallway in the restaurant. The small restaurant became a large and lively mansion through this hallway. 

 The first room I explored was the Grand Library. I came down a set of half-spiral stairs. To the right of me were bookshelfs and small little TVs. I wondered why they had TVs in the library. After I came down the small set of stairs I noticed that there were 2 floors the the Grand Library. The top floor (which I was currently on) ran around the edge of the library. There was no floor in the center of the top floor, which exposed the grand bottom floor. Along the edges were the floor dropped off there was no railing. 


Kind of like that, except no pews and no railings. The top floor was made with thin wood.
 I walked along the edge of the top floor, admiring the many thousands of books. There was a large bookshelf blocking my way from walking the full outline of the top floor. 

I heard clinks of metal, and looked across the library. On the top floor across from me were two people fighting with swords. They were dressed bizarrely, like something from an anime. They were not fighting for fun, but rather fighting to injure or kill. I kept my distance from them. One was a young lady and the other was a man. The young lady was skilled like a ninja. She was able to walk on the outermost portion of the top floor without falling to her death at the bottom. 

 I take the stairs to the bottom of the library. It's oddly white. There were couches in the center. I see a wooden door at the far end of the library, and open it. I go through the door and into a hallway which becomes dark and rustic. Through this hallway I see a myriad of doors and on each door someone had sloppily painted a symbol. I open one of the doors. Inside the room is a small dining room and a living room. The rooms are dimly lit, and a movie is playing in the living room. A girl and what appears to be her boyfriend are sitting on the couch watching the movie. 

 "Oh!" The girl gasps as she sees me in the room.

 "I thought you were - nevermind..." She says again. 

 "This is my lover, and I want to marry him," She says again, cuddling up to the man on her sofa. She is only in her mid-late teens. 

 "Haha, then why don't you?" I ask her. She gives me a serious look.

 "Because I can't. The other one is stopping me."

 "Wait, what? Who is the 'other one'"? I ask her.

 "You'll see him in a few minutes...We've got to hide you," She says to her boyfriend. 

 "What's going on?" I question, majorly confused. She explains to me that her boyfriend was taken prisoner here, just like me. She attempts to hide her boyfriend in the closet when the front door opens. Tweedle Dee steps in. WTF. 

 "You been wit my lover?!" Tweedle Dee shouts at the girl's boyfriend.

 "N-no sir!" His voice quivers as he responds.

 "And WHO are _you_?" He shouts as he turns around to me. I don't say anything.

 "A new lover to add to my collection??" He smirks.  ::barf:: 

 He attacks the girl's boyfriend and the girl screams in desperation. I tackle Tweedle Dee to the ground. He makes an innuendo and I immediately get off him. He grabs me by the hair and drags me out of the rustic room and down the hallway.

 "I want you to meet a friend of mine!" He grunts, "She's my toy."  ::shock:: 

 He throws me into a tall white room. I instantly grow 500 times my size and fill out the entire height of the room. The doorway out becomes the size of my finger. I feel claustrophobic. A little vampire enters the room through the door. She is in red and black clothing with black hair that trickles down her back like a waterfall. She grows 500 times her height as well and both of us are crammed in the same space together. She grabbed me by the shoulders and showed me her fangs.

 "Vy hello der," She says with an accent. I throw my weight onto the wall beside me and it crumbles under the pressure. As I fall I shrink back into my normal size. Tweedle Dee, the Cheshire Cat, and the Vampire run after me down a long winding hall. The hall grows smaller and smaller until I can only fit into it by a crawl. I trip and fall into a summersalt-tumble down the tunnel and fall out of an air vent back into the humid, rustic, Russian restaurant. 

 "Welcome back," The Russian waitress smirks as she takes a sip of her coffee at the old wooden table. 

 "Yeah yeah whatever," I say, defeated. I take a seat at the table next to her.

 "So when can I get out of here?" I ask. The waitress nearly spills her coffee at my question.

 "You think you're actually leaving?" She asks, baffled.

*Piano Dream*

 I'm sitting in front of a large grand piano. Sitting next to me on the bench is a little girl, maybe 5 or 6 years old. 

 "Play a song for me," She says.

 "I can't," I respond as I look down at the beautiful piano below me. 

 "It wasn't your fault," the little girl says. 

 "I know," I whisper. I attempt to play the beautiful piano but even the first note I play sounds like grating metal. 

 "You need to overcome this." 

 "I know, I know" I say again. 

*Floods*

 All of the streets were flooded. It was only the streets, not the land. There were a ton of frogs and turtles in the road. I was with a group of people and we were spreading tarp over the road. The adults in the group told me not to walk on the road, but I wanted to anyways. I liked to feel the water rushing beneath my feet. It was pond water, there were fish and plant life in it. This fascinated me. 

*Shopping and being watched*

 My mom, my friend, and I were shopping. The cashiers kept watching us strangely. There was a boy with a deformed face. I felt bad for him. My friend and I were talking about lucid dreaming as we shopped for shirts. 

*Fragments:*
Stargate HeavenPosting on DV

----------


## Baron Samedi

I love that crazy Wonderland dream. 

I have often had non-lucid dreams where I talk about dreaming. I never dream of posting on DV, though!

----------


## Queen Zukin

> I love that crazy Wonderland dream.



I didn't. I was hoping that I could go one week without a nightmare lol.  :Sad: 

*I'm a nomad*

  My friend Joe and I were both nomads. We backpacked across the world. We did this for either 2 months or 2 years. We found ourselves in Australia at the very end of the journey. At the end of our journey Joe was completely drunk and my mom called and wanted us to come home. Joe said that he would drive but I didn't trust him being drunk and tired. I arranged for a plane home and my mom told me to meet her in Texas because apparently that's where she was living now. 

*Bobsleds*

 I was at a major festival place. The entire city was a giant carnival and there were rollercoasters everywhere. I was about to get on a really huge rollercoaster but I decided not to...

 I got on a different rollercoaster. It was a bobsled. The track was wavey like an ocean and choppy. The first bobsled had a lot of people on it but mine had hardly anyone on it except one other girl.

 We rode the rollercoaster and it was FAST! Not like the other train before me. Because the weight in the car was so uneven, our car on the rollercoaster went COMPLETELY off the track and fell onto the hard, concrete ground several feet below. At least we weren't at the top of the rollercoaster when this happened!

 The force of hitting the ground slammed by head backwards and I got an instant headache. Other than the headache though I sustained no injuries. A few people asked if we were okay but other than that I don't think anyone really cared. 

*Arm Pains*

 It was the middle of the night in a parking lot. I was in my mom's car and my sister was trying to teach me how to drive a stick shift. I only know how to drive an automatic. I was learning really fast, but for some reason my arm hurt SO bad. When I touched my arm it was as cold as ice. 

 I woke up (in real life) and felt my arm. It was as cold as a cadaver.  ::|: 


*Northern Lights*

 I was standing outside on my driveway in the middle of the night. Looking up to the sky I saw the most BEAUTIFUL northern lights EVER. A few other DC's came outside on the driveway and looked to the sky with me. Everytime I turned around a different aurora was shining and shimmering in the sky. It was AMAZING. All of us were just standing there on the driveway like  ::o: .

----------


## Queen Zukin

Not much except for a few fragments. Sunday nights are never good for sleeping.

*Fragments:*
Trying to frantically open a chest with a key or something...remember horses too...mist or fogpretty beach, saw a sail boat in front of me in the crystal clear water

----------


## Queen Zukin

Just remembered another fragment! In this fragment I was running through the woods and I think it was storming, or at least really windy. Many of the trees were falling down like dominoes and I was trying to avoid getting hit.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Wtf Dragons?*

 Third person view in a house. There was a man who was attempting to steal an egg of a dragon. He had his friend helping him. This REALLY pissed off some of the dragons. The dragons were like a dinosaur/demon/dragon hybrid. They had very long necks and were capable of breathing fire. *The dragons went on a wild rampage and began to take revenge by eating the fetuses of pregnant women*  ::shock:: . They charred anyone who got in their way. At the last scene I saw the two men who attempted to steal their eggs being burned alive. 

*Dreary Day*

 I'm at school and apparently I have to make up a quiz that I took several years ago. The quiz is so easy it only takes a few seconds. Afterwards I go in the bathroom. When I see my reflection in the mirror my eyebrows are completely messed up. I looked like chewbaca. I notice that they keep changing on me...I questioned whether I was dreaming but didn't do a reality check. 

 Our school directs us to go to the auditorium for a session on religion. I sit in the middle. There is a Hindu boy sitting next to me, he's cute. 

 Later when I get home I decided to do my homework. I looked out the window and noticed it was raining. As I continued to stare out the window the rain got harder and harder.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Breathtaking waterfall*

 I was walking the dog in the woods behind my house. The fields becomes thinner and thinner until rock takes its place. I find myself standing on a large white cliff. Below me is a small raging rapid and across from me are a multitude of beautiful waterfalls. I am stunned to find this! My dog jumps into the cold winter river and swims around. I am so stunned that I take a picture of the waterfall with my phone but intend to come back later with a better camera. 

*Walking home in the fields*

 My friend and I decide to walk home through the pathways in the fields. It was more like a farm seeing as I saw a few farmers and tractors but the crops had overgrown I guess. 

*Fragments:*
house was haunted

----------


## Queen Zukin

Something about a boat?

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Hello Goodbye*

 I was standing somewhere gloomy, possibly London. The streets were damp and I saw a brick wall in front of me. I was talking to a man, he seemed to have a particular interest in me. He was saying something that made me do reality check after reality check over and over again. He was telling me that I was dreaming.

 "*Do a reality check*," He was telling me...I did one - I did many - but the dream was too solid and clear. Everything seemed completely normal, but what he was saying was off the wall.

 "*I come here and your not even lucid,*" He says to me. I do another reality check. 

 "Who are you?" I ask him, doing another reality check. If he responded to my answer I don't remember it. 

 "I'm coming back later," He said.

 "Wait!" I say, and do _another_ reality check.

 "*You're not ready quite yet*," He said. Ready for what?  ::shock:: 

 "I'm coming back soon," He says again.

 He turned around and walked into the solid brick wall. 

 FA'd and tried to find something to write down the dream with. 

Who was that guy?  ::shock:: 

*Killing people with your evil mind*

 Joe was killing people with his mind. He was attacking people and then sucking out their life force until they died. I was mad at him because he killed my new friend. 

 Later in the dream some friends and I were walking through the gates of a city. One of my acquaintances was crying because he lost his friend due to the evil powers of Joe. 

 I was helping Joe escape, however. We were driving in a getaway Jeep until we came to a shop that sold candy. He wanted to stop there.

 He turned into one of my other friends, AB. AB was supposed to run a race today but because she had got her life force sucked out she was down on energy. With the help of my psychology teacher I gave her some of my energy.  ::wtf::  

*Fragments:*
Putting my sleeping bag in a plastic bagReoccuring fragment of two girls walking down a city street in trench coats.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Haters :'(*

 I was in school, going from my 2nd hour to my 3rd. As I was going through the doorway I was stopped by a man.

 "Do a reality check," He told me (this guy again?). I did a reality check and behold I had only 4 fingers on my right hand! The second I lifted up my head a rush of cold air came flying at me and morphed into a human.  We began some kind of weird Tekken like fight. 






 I remembered what Juroara posted about telling your dream characters that you loved them. I stopped mid-fight and yelled, "I love you!!!" and wrapped my arms around her. 

 Her face was like this ->  ::wtf2::  and she fought her way out of my arms. Where's the love these days??  :Sad: 

*Jungle Buses and Carpools*

 I was riding a bus that was going through Jungle terrain. The bus turned into a carpool with my friends in it. We were playing some weird game about parking in the most awkwardest spots. One time we parked in the middle of a roundabout. 

 Back in school these people from Hogwarts were visiting. We went back to class and I had to take a chem test, but then I forgot my pencil and had to run back to my locker, and then forgot my chem book and had to run back. Stressful.  :Sad: 

*Summon my dragon*

 I was riding around in a car that my friend was driving home. She pulled in my street and I saw large convenience stores. That's strange...I did a reality check.

 "I think I'm dreaming," I said to my friend. 

 "You're crazy," She said and laughed at me. She dropped me off at one of the stores and went inside. I thought over the dream scene. Things weren't making sense in here. I did another reality check but it still came out perfect with 5 fingers. I decided that if I could fly up in the air then I was obviously dreaming. I flew. Neat, I was dreaming! The store morphed into my basement. I looked at the detail of my hands and looked away. I repeated the process several times. Every time I did so, the dream increased tenfold in clarity. The detail of my hands was incredible.

 I walked out of my house and into the backyard. A strong summer breeze kissed my cheek and the sun smiled above me with its clear blue skies. I was in heaven. Everything was amazingly vivid. I could feel and hear the grass crunch beneath me when I walked. 

 I considered what I wanted to do with my dream. I wanted to attempt to drive a car, but I was afraid to because I hadn't really attempted a reality check. My friend CN was standing next to me. She was giggling. I told her that she was dreaming.

 "You're silly! You silly silly goose!" She said. 

 "Do a reality check," I told her.

 "Silly!"

 "Look at your hands."

 "I have 6 fingers!" She said in shock and ran away. What a nutcase LOL. 

 I was going to attempt to do a little joy riding in a car, but whenever I even thought about it the car would drive itself away.  ::shock:: 

 I sat down on the wooden porch. I ran my hands against the wood and felt where the paint had curled up and the wood had warped. I decided to summon a dragon!  ::D: 

 I called out for the dragon. The neighbors looked at me puzzled. I called out more, and saw a parasailer, a hawk, and finally a blackcap warbler landed on my hand. Interesting! 

*Walking the Birds*

 The town had turned into a miniature golf town. Instead of walking dogs people were walking their birds. I lived in a fort made out of poorly constructed sticks, but it looked really neat. All of the buildings were completely miniature and the grass was all smooth and stuff.  ::o: 

*Jumping 30 feet in the air*

 I had (once again) discovered that I could jump really high. My friend was freaking out so we got a measuring tape to see how high I could jump. I was stuck in a building so I could only go as high as the ceiling, so it was only 30 feet. 

 Later on I walked to the pond. There were some younger kids there carving rocks. I sat on a large rock on the shore of the pond for about an hour and just relaxed. 

*Communications*

 I was talking to my friends over the computer, and somehow I used the computer to teleport to where they were. It was night time there at a university. I had a tube of tennis balls that I was shooting out into the air. I found that really amusing until some people took my tennis balls and then broke out into a musical.  ::roll:: 

*Fragments:*
I was in a library. The name of the library was "20th Congressional District Library". The owner told me it was closed until I told her what I needed to find. I needed to find a certain phrase in a certain Holy Bible...

Thanks DD  ::D:

----------


## nina

Awesome, great lucids! In my experience the more respectful you are to your DCs the more gifts your subconscious mind will give back to you in many different ways. So good job telling your DC that you loved her, even if she thought you were crazy, it's a start.  ::chuckle::  Also I'm glad that the hand technique was useful to you in increasing clarity and stabilization. This is my favorite tech.  :smiley:  I always do the hand examination and use the verbal command "stabilize lucidity". Oh, and I love the dream about people walking their birds.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Snow and Dogsleds*

 I was out in the woods, and some people and I were looking for something in the snow. I was trying to catch up with a group of people on dogsleds. The snow was really deep and I kept falling into large 4+ feet snow drifts. It took a lot of energy to climb out of them.

----------


## TopazMyst

*I'm still in giggle fits from the Alice and Wonderland dream. *

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

Sounds like you need a new reality check.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> *I'm still in giggle fits from the Alice and Wonderland dream. *



 :smiley: 





> Sounds like you need a new reality check.



LOL +1


HH

A blonde girl in pigtails beckoned me over to her. She told me that when I was ready to step through the portal and I could then meet the *God of Cosecant.* Still have 2 more Gods of Trig that I have to meet...

Dividing by zero

Teaching an exchange student how to do matrix multiplication

At a Thanksgiving party with my family. I turned into a turkey.  ::wtf::

----------


## Queen Zukin

evil grass

*Evil Grass*

 I was driving to the dentist and I needed to find a parking lot to turn around in. I was driving through several parking lots and I saw a parking lot ahead of me where people were constructing a building. I wanted to turn around in that parking lot but my mom told me not to. She showed me why. 

 We walked to the parking lot. Every tile on the parking lot was like loose brick. Anyone of the bricks could suddenly fall down to the abyss. From the sky hung ropes to cling on to when your brick collapsed under you. It was frightening. 

 We went inside the building that they were constructing. Inside was an old pool covered in algae. Apparently, the workers were growing evil grass in the pool that was radioactive and would take over the world. They had human test subjects. I attempted to rescue one of them. I dragged her out of the pool and out into the hallway. She was alive with her eyes open but unresponsive. I got a towel to dry her off. 

*Pregnant?*

 Somehow I had become pregnant. I didn't really know what to think because I didn't know how this happened. I was confused - I didn't know if I should feel love for it or be embarrassed though both emotions were occurring. 

 Eventually my belly did get bigger, and I went to the hospital. It was night time and there were a lot of pregnant women there but all of them were wearing Halloween masks. 

 Later my friend and I were at the store. I was probably about 7-8 months pregnant by that time. Some people made fun of me and he kicked their asses.  :tongue2: 

*Foreign Lands with cheap planes*

 I was in Germany or some forgein land (still pregnant LOL) with my family and friends. We needed to take a plane home and we had conveniently won free tickets back. When we boarded the plane we saw that the inside was square with no windows. The seats were like that of a rollercoaster, and had those seatbelt things that go over your shoulders. Most of the seats were full, so we took our seats at the very back of the square/box plane. The seats were cheap plastic and I tried to get my seatbelt thing on but it wouldn't work! I tried the seat next to me but it was broken too. Because the plane would be going upside down, I didn't really want to ride it anymore lol. 

 I walked to the exit of the plane but my friend was telling me to stay. I told him no, and especially no because I was 8 months pregnant. The plane was JUST starting to take off and leave the dock. I opened the plane door and made a HUGE leap from the plane to the dock...and actually made it.  ::shock:: 

 My friend and I decided to drive around the town. It looked like Tokeyo. There was a huge Alice in Wonderland statue that we almost crashed into while staring at an amazing aquarium on the side of the road. 

 Later we go to a race track and meet up with one of her friend's. He tells me to hang onto the back of the car while she drives in circles. She starts going like 40 MPH when I can't hang on any longer...I let go and feel myself being ripped into another dimension. Kind of like a portkey in Harry Potter. I met up with them later on.

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

A friend of mine told a little kid that his girlfriend was pregnant and the kid said "Ahaaa" like that stupid bully in the Simpsons teasing him. I thought that that was funny.
I don't know how to spell that teasing sound, I hope you understand it.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> A friend of mine told a little kid that his girlfriend was pregnant and the kid said "Ahaaa" like that stupid bully in the Simpsons teasing him. I thought that that was funny.
> I don't know how to spell that teasing sound, I hope you understand it.



Lol  :tongue2: 

*Spooky rental shop*

 I was in a video rental shop/library with my mom. The place sold free rentals. When I looked around I noticed that they only sold cheap 80's movies. A lot of people were crowding the small family owned store, so I went to the basement where I was told that there were more movies. 

 There wasn't nothing but old furniture in the basement. A green couch and a tattered rug rested lazily on the floor. I turned around and was about to head back up the stairs when TA and her friends started throwing rocks at me. The rocks hit my back and arms then fell on the floor and shattered like glass into a million pieces. I looked at the rocks that they had thrown. They seemed to be clear crystal and black crystal.

 I walked back up the stairs to confront them, but quickly realized that I was standing in pitch blackness. Spooked, I attempted to turn on a light switch but it didn't work. The power was probably out. 

 I walked into the living room and heard someone sleeping on the couch. *The full moon cast an eerie light in the room and I was able to make out who was sleeping. It was me.*   :paranoid: 






Driving down the road at night, I needed to find a keychain. 

Handing envelopes to a teacher.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I don't know

Something bloody probably, and remember one dream about cutting my hair.

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

Tattered rugs are always lazy!

What is a TA?

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Tattered rugs are always lazy!
> 
> What is a TA?



TA is an abbreviation for an IRL name. 

*Attorney General*

 I was the Attorney General apparently. I needed to fight a case in the Supreme Court, but my right arm hurt extremely bad...It was as cold as a corpse. I tried to rub it against my other arm to warm it up but I failed. My arm hurt SO bad. Woke up irl and it was cold as ice (this is the second time this has happened). 

*University Camping*

 My friend AB and I were going to room together in a dorm at a certain university for one night. We accidentally roomed with one other person. The university was like a mansion and they were offering free breakfast on the tables. I ate some scrambled eggs when I realized that I shouldn't have because I needed to have blood drawn later that day. 

*Oops Texas*

 I was riding the bus home and accidentally got off several stops too early. I found myself in a subdivision in Texas. I attempted to call my mom but my phone call was intercepted by our neighbors. Someone had apparently moved into their house and boarded up all of their windows.

 "Hello?" I asked.

 "Service! Service! No service!" The creepy man replies.

 "Errr...Can I speak to my mother?" I ask.

 "Of course not," He says and hangs up. Wtf?

 I sit against a rock under the shade of a tree. I hear an ice cream man in the distance. 

*Tragedy Dream*

 A man and his family had been washed up on the shore of a tropical island. His family lie dead on the sandy beach. The man was depressed as he walked along the shore of the beach. He eventually found a broken tree limb on the shore. He picked it up and used the sharp side to cut his throat, killing himself.  :Sad: 

*I Fight Numbers*

 My friend Joe and I were in school and I was lucid. Joe and I were both walking around together. Everybody was in the commons. We walked up the stairs when Joe pointed out a hole in the wall near a vending machine. Joe said that he was afraid of the hole because it looked like the letter J.  ::wtf:: 

 I told him that I'd take care of the issue so I climbed inside the hole. Inside the hole were infinite amounts of numbers floating all around me and the word 

 F R A C T I O N S

 stood in the center. I had to defeat every letter in the word Fractions by hacking into the 'system'. It was really bizarre but really fun.  :tongue2: 

*Transfer*

 I was in some kind of weird trance. I had a blanket over my shoulders and I was following two people down a dark, humid alley. As I walked it looked like their darkness was literally being transferred to me. It looked like black steam was being emitted from them and I was absorbing it... ::shock:: 

*Fragments:*
Freddy KruegarWar vet

And I guess this was sort of like a dream?

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Occult Beach Town*

 I was someone else again - I was about 20 years old, relatively tall, and had blonde beach hair. I lived in a small village on a beach. Each little house was like a hut made out of sticks. Inside the house there wasn't a floor. The 'floor' was just sand. Inside each hut was only a toilet. There were about 8 huts, 4 on each side in a line. 



 I was kind of dreaming this like a movie in 2nd person. I wasn't well liked in the village. 

 The dream zoomed back in time. I was chasing a ghost through the village at night. I found myself in a couple's hut. They were asleep in their bed. Because I had made such a rukus coming inside the hut, I awoke the couple. The wife immediately thought that I was having an affair with her husband, and chased me down the beach. The woman turned into a psychdelic robot and we fought. 

 The next day, the entire town had come to the false conclusion that I had an affair. The leaders threw me into an empty hut and locked the doors. Little village children peeked in at me through the cracks in the sticks that composed the village. 

 I looked around the hut and down at the white beach sand. Little beach bugs crawled on the sand as if the craters in the sand were like giant mountains.

 I waited there all day locked up in the beach hut. I watched through the cracks as the village carried on with their rituals. As evening came, I formulated plans.

 As soon as I knew everyone was sleeping, I busted down the locked door. I ran up to a grassy area past the town, where my friend Joe was waiting with his truck. He had apparently painted zebra stripes on his truck...

 I jumped in the car and he took off, awakening several people in the village. We drove and drove down a road, which was extremely creepy. Extremely tall trees were on both sides as far as the eye could see. 

 "I'm running out of gas," Joe says. He keeps driving, trying to escape any of the villagers who might have been following us. Joe pulls off onto the side of the road, his truck slowly dieing. With the last amount of fuel, he backs up and nearly crashes into a tree. 

 "What now..." I ask him. We're in the middle of nowhere. We are surrounded by a creepy forest like something out of Hogwarts. 

 We get out of the truck, and are forced to walk the rest of the way to the nearest city, which turns out to be only a few miles down the road.



*Treasure Hunt*

 I was hunting down a treasure with Lennie, from Of Mice and Men. We were running across cities finding clues. 

 One of the clues said something like:

_1151 Harvard Street
 Yellow House
 Go in her bedroom
 Past the livingroom
 Look in the Play-Doh
 M.O.M 
_
 Lennie & I entered the house. In the livingroom there was a family watching TV. We walked past them. They didn't seem to notice. Past the livingroom were a few steps up into the room of the little girl. We opened the cans of Play Doh but all we found were dimes...

 Eventually one of the dimes caught my eye...It had a name of a state written on it.

 "Wait wait, open up all of those cans again...Let's get all of the dimes out."

 We found all of the dimes and layed them out on the floor. It spelled the word DECIDE with all of the states.

 DE(Delaware)C(California)I(Iowa)DE(Delaware, again). 

 "What do you think M.O.M. means?" Lennie asked me. I gazed around the room. On a shelf a board game said "Make your Own Money". 

 "That." I said, and pointed to the game. 

 We opened up the purple box. Inside the box was a Jamaican cigar. It was fancy and gave us another hint. 





> Just remembered another fragment! In this fragment I was running through the woods and I think it was storming, or at least really windy. Many of the trees were falling down like dominoes and I was trying to avoid getting hit.



Remembered the dream from that ^

*Fairy of Falling Trees*

 A fairy led my sister and I underground to a land of trees. We were only several feet underground, yet the trees in this room were enormously huge. My sister and I explored the lot until we had accidentally separated from each other.

 A storm began to rumble on the horizon, and the wind picked up. The trees began falling all around me like dominoes! Where was my sister? I ran around the falling trees and picked up my sister and we made it out of there.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Insomnia D:

*I'm an Italian Medusa*

 I was a guy in the dream, and I was with my parter in Africa. We were sleeping in a tent together and it was incredibly cold. 

 The next day we walk into town and my partner gets attacked by a lion. My partner iniates a duel with the lion, and they meet out in an arena. My partner wins.

 Later that day we go back into our tent, which has now turned into a giant house. I go in my closet and Zipster is there. He says he loves my hair. *I look at it and realize that I have spaghetti and meat balls for hair and on top of my head is an upside down plate!* I run back into the main hall and I see a giant fish swimming in the air.

 "It's a flying turkey!" My partner says.

 "Are you blind? It's a fish!" I reply. *The fish swims over to me and literally pisses on my Spaghetti and meat ball hair.* I get really angry because now I'm wondering how I'm supposed to wash my awesome hair. The fish starts chasing my partner and I around the room until my mom comes into the room with oven mits on. She starts chasing the flying fish and uses a salad bowl, hot plates, and her oven mits to attempt to catch it before it pisses on her carpet.

----------


## Queen Zukin

more insomnia D:

I remember a lot of little fragments. I wrote in my RL dream journal something about Dairy Queen, and then a dream I had about driving on the road and there was a giant turtle in the middle. 

 My last few dreams were about a cruise ship and an amusement park. I was on a cruise ship and something really bad happened. I think someone jumped off the boat and then it sank or something. In the amusement park dream there was a good amusement park and an evil amusement park. I was on the roller coaster in the evil amusement park and it was flinging me around a lot.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Well, at least I actually made it a week lol

*Crucifix* 

 I had a few really weird dreams last night. In the first dream I was in Chem class, and I had to go to the bathroom. When I got to the bathroom, there were a lot of choir students in there. The bathroom gradually turned into an auditorium and more choir students walked in. There were a few extremely tall students. They were well over 10 feet tall! One of them started talking to me. She had short brown hair and she was so tall that I only came up to about her waist. 

 She jumped off the stage were we were talking, and started singing on the floor below. At the end of the song she walked up to me and took a necklace from off her her and placed it on my neck. The necklace was a very large crucifix. The crucifix was made out of polished tree bark and wrapped together with some sort of waxy string. 

 "You'll need this," she tells me. I feel like I should give her something of mine, and so I give her my heart locket. The necklace is too small on her because of her proportionally tall figure. 

 I walk back to chemistry class on and say to my friend, "You'll never guess what happened in the bathroom."  :tongue2: 

*Dating some crazy guy*

 Apparently I was dating a guy who was trying to kill me. Several times he tried to shoot my friends and I. One evening I was walking to his house and his sister opened the door. His sister was a floating, decapitated head with black hair, but I didn't seem to mind too much. On the floor was a giant X. I avoided the X, and his sister told me that it was a trap.

*Freaky Freddy Dream*

It was night outside, and I was alone in the house except for my father. Somehow, he got the notion that he was going to kill me. I ran to the cellar and found a place to hide. In the dream there was a section in the very back of the cellar where a vine-fence separated a small portion of the cellar from visibility of the other portion. I stood behind that fence. I could feel the cobwebs beneath my feet. My father walked down to the cellar and looked around, walking slowly. He turned around and met my eyes from the other side of the fence thing. 

 I was dragged out of the cellar and into the main portion of the basement where I was told that he needed to get a gun. I was lucky enough to have my phone, so I attempted to dial 911 but my fingers were so shakey that I kept typoing and dialed '711'. I texted my friend to call the police but it only came out as a jumbled mess. As a last resort, I attempted to call my mom who was out for the night.

 "Hello? Who is this?" A different woman's voice answered.

 "This is her daughter, may I please speak with my mom?" I ask her.

 "This is Mrs. Schlafen, I'm afraid your mother isn't available to speak at the moment," she replies.

 "This is an emergency!" I shouted into the phone. She hung up.

 My dad comes back down the stairs and mutters profanities. He sits down next to me. I attempt to make a last ditch effort to escape, but as soon as I stand up I fall down and hit my head on the cement floor. I hear a harmonic tone...The tone morphs into...

_ One, two, Freddy's coming for you
 three, four, better lock your door
 five, six, grab your crucifix
 seven, eight, stay up late
 nine, ten, never sleep again_

 "Did you hear that...?" I ask my father. We both stare at each other for a moment before he replies, "Yes." He trembles a little and picks up his gun. He raises it to his head and shoots himself.  :Eek:

----------


## TopazMyst

Crazy dream - very epic.  :Eek:  The rhyme at the end would of scared the crap out of me.  ::shock::

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Crazy dream - very epic.  The rhyme at the end would of scared the crap out of me.



Yeah I didn't go back to asleep after that lol.

*Going with the Flow*

 I was at my friends house and sitting at the table. My sister walks up to me and introduces some of her friends to me. They're about my age, but don't seem to take interest. I'm playing cards with my friends on the wooden table when we decide it's time to go to bed. Only a few minutes pass before we wake up again. 

 Somehow I become lucid. In the next scene my friend and I (including the two boys that my sister introduced to me) were running around the house. We took a set of stairs down and intending to go outside...but didn't realize how the stairs seemed to never end. Sometimes the steps would be different lengths and heights than the other steps which made it a bit more tricky.

 Finally we came to the end of the stairs. To the left was a small little room. I looked inside. There were toilets in there. No stalls or sinks, just toilets. I found this amusing. 

 We went outside and discovered that we were outside of a school. I stood on the sidewalk for a few minutes, thinking what to do. This may seem pretty boring of me I know, but one of my most favorite things to do in a lucid is to just relax and enjoy the scenery. I looked the the right of me and saw a dark hooded fellow. Creepy. I walked up next to him and he turned into someone I knew. 

 I went back inside the school and into the room with toilets. I amused myself for awhile just turning around and giggling at how the scenery changed around me each time.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Mountain Dreams*

 I'm a mountain on a beach. A tropical, beautiful beach. I am with other mountains and fairies fly around us. I'm enduring time - hundreds and hundreds if not thousands of years. I talk with the other mountains and we compete to see who has changed shape the most. In one part of time, there is a hiker climbing up my steep, crumbling side. 



*Loaf @ The mall*
I was in the mall shopping when I saw Loaf. But I wasn't sure if it was him, so I didn't say anything. When I got home I asked him if he ever went to Melbourne to go shopping, but I never received an answer because my internet kept dieing and then my computer overheated. 

Had another dream about a vampire, and a dream where I had to send an announcement through text messaging but I kept messing up.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Happy 1st Birthday Dream Journal!!!* 
 ::breakitdown::  ::breakitdown::  ::breakitdown::  ::breakitdown:: 

 

*Road trip*

 I was on a road trip with all of the relatives. It was thanksgiving and my mom had stuffed all of the left over food into her car. I was holding giant bowls full of mashed potato while a turkey sat next to me. My cousin and uncle were following us in their truck. My mom was in a tizzy trying to rush home before the food 'melted'. 

*Freestyling DDR*

 I was double-freestyling a DDR song, and I was so happy because both of my mats actually worked. At the end of one of the songs that I played I remember getting 17 Boos.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I had a dream where I saw a street sign that said, "Queen Zukin's Dreams," but I didn't go down the road.

I also ignored the obvious dream sign.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> I had a dream where I saw a street sign that said, "Queen Zukin's Dreams," but I didn't go down the road.
> 
> I also ignored the obvious dream sign.



That's really cool!

I just figured out a few minutes ago that the dream I had about the road trip might have possibly been a precognitive dream. My mom was telling me about my cousins today. They wanted to get their mom an ice cream cake for Mother's Day, and they were driving all over the state just to find one. They were really worried about it melting, and by the time they got home it did!

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Video Game Quest*

 I was controlling some kind of fighter that looked similar to Tomb Raider. I had a partner, he wasn't very vivid though. In the game we had to collect all of the keys from the creepy attic before monsters came to kill us. The keys would glow like little stars but they would be in weird places, like at the top of a broken ladder or in a crate. 

Had a dream about women's rights ads, and another dream about mashed potatoes...  ::?:

----------


## Queen Zukin

Only remembered a few fragments from last night. In the first fragment I was in some kind of office building. I was running through the maze of cubicles trying to escape. I remember coming to the check-in desk at the office building which was sort of like a hotel, and trying to ask the lady which way was out of this place but she couldn't understand my words.

 In the second fragment I was in Africa. I was sitting outside on a cement half-fence watching the children play on broken cement. In between the broken cement grew long grass and next to where we were was a small building. 

 The last dream had something to do with a train.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Forgot to write down my dreams this morning then fell back asleep...so I only remembered one dream.  :Sad: 

 In my dream Sensation White was in Michigan, but they couldn't find anywhere to host the event so they decided that the event would take place in my house. I spent the dream trying to figure out how I was going to fit 20,000 people in my basement...  ::?:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Trance Dream*

 I had giant red wings. I was in school and it was passing time. I was following people, nearly stalking them. I wasn't really myself in the dream, it was similar to a tranced state. I just kept following and following these people and they would start getting really paranoid and look behind them...They would start running then I would chase after them. One of the guys I was chasing eventually turned around and yelled, 

 "Why the hell are you following me?!" With an angry look on his face. This caught me off guard and I sort of 'woke up' from the trance but seconds later just fell into a new one and started following someone else...It was real bizarre.  ::?: 

  I start running down to a basement-like area of the school where it's darker. I'm still chasing someone. I run past a guy I know and his girlfriend. The guy sees me and grows wide-eyed.

 "Are you ok??" He asks. I snap out of my trance.

 "No..." I respond, not really looking him in the eyes. I continue to pursue some poor soul.

 Later in the dream I go to my 5th hour. We have a substitute teacher. My friends come storming into the classroom and start raging about how they hate the 'Scholar Association' or something. We walk out of the classroom together but the black high heels I was wearing that day really hurt so i had to take them off but then my feet fell off too so I had to walk on my hands down the stairs. It was raining outside. I remember telling my friend how last night I had a dream in which I thought I was dreaming but I really wasn't because I was only dreaming about thinking that I was dreaming...or something lol.  :tongue2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

4 0 0 2

*Sneaking into a Library*

 I was in the attic of a really old library and I needed to find something but I was in the restricted zone. A woman decided to help me. She pushed a cart full of books while I crawled on the other side of them to avoid detection. I noticed that there were a lot of skeletons in the attic.  ::?: 

*Party*

 I had a bunch of random strangers at my house who were apparently my friends. We were running all over the place. We ran into the bathroom and looked into the mirror. Apparently I had bright blonde hair with my dark roots growing out. I looked at my friends through the mirror. They were covered in chocolate LOL.  ::chuckle:: 

* New addition to the family*

 My mother and I had found a dove outside with a broken wing. We brought it inside to shield it from the heavy rain. Our pet dove socialized with the new dove.

----------


## Queen Zukin

80 84 36 28 4 72 30 42 56 16 4 36 36 28 16 40 20 100 10 38  :wink2: 

*Shooting Rubber Bands*

I was apparently pregnant, and needed surgery. I was with a group of people who also needed surgery, and we were waiting on a couch for the doctor. My sister came into the room and told us that we were going outside. She told us that she was going to shoot a rubber band at us, and where ever the rubber band landed was where we needed surgery.  ::?: 

*Creepy Elevator, Hotel, lucidity, and corn fields*

 My mother and I were in a really old, really tall hotel. We decided to take the elevator to the middle story of the hotel. We got in and the elevator shook violently. One of the cables snapped, and the elevator rocked to one side. I looked above the door and saw the floor numbers racing up from the 600's. 

 We eventually made it out alive from the elevator. The middle of the tall building was like a school hallway. We went into my old economics class and my mom tried to find internet. A representative from a university came to talk with us. 

 After that was over, I roamed the hallways. There were a lot of students walking around. My friend Courtney found me in the crowd.

 "Hey, do a reality check! It's a dream!" She tells me.  :Eek: 

 I do a reality check...BAM lucidity. I look her in the eyes...Why did she just tell me that I was dreaming? I take her hands for a moment and feel her warmth. I feel like a corpse compared to her. A little toddler appears next to us in the hallway.

 "Hello there Madison!" I say gently to her. She smiles. Her parents are in the library working on a project. I pick her up and bring her back into the library next to her parents. They are stunned that their child is smiling and awake. I smile at her one last time before leaving. ~loss of lucidity. 
 I start wondering where my mom's computer is. I look everywhere - under desks, in book shelves, and on the floors. I talk to a librarian but she hasn't seen it either.

 I decide to walk home from the massive hotel using a shortcut through the woods. I find myself lost...The tall fields are gently growing shorter and shorter resembling those damn corn fields again. I feel like I'm walking into a lion's den. I panic and look around - I'm lost. I stop to gaze at my surroundings...I stand next to an old pine tree. Behind it is the giant, red setting sun...Horrifyingly beautiful. 

 I start running as fast as I can looking for an escape..._This isn't real...This isn't real! This must be a dream because I never woke up from my last dream!_ I don't act on my thoughts but keep running until I find an exit. In front of me I see a man leading ~15 small kids. Who is he? I secretly follow him and the kids out of the fields. All of the kids take shelter inside the house and he turns around to face me. He smiles. 

 "Welcome to our group of Ents(?). Please, join us," He says. I take a step back...not because of what he is saying but because he is morphing right in front of my eyes. He talks about the stars and healing. Night has fallen now and I look up to the stars. Magnificent. I see a school bus in the sky.

*Fighting the Witches*

 Dark witches had invaded! My friends & I had to test our capabilities to escape them. I only remember fragments from this one.

*Pre-Prom*

 A group of random strangers who who apparently my friends were at my house. We were going through my closet trying to find something to wear to prom. I had nothing. The only thing they could find was a Halloween costume from when I was 8. I tried it on and looked like a fairy princess. Oh, how nice. 

 The dream took a 3rd person perspective and I was watching a girl I know run through dark halls in her perfect white dress. She finally came to a room in which the only thing in there was an altar. She signed her name on the altar with a feather pen.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*The Escape*

 I'm in one of my classes and I realize that I forgot to bring my project to school for one of my classes. I ask the teacher if my friend and I can go back to my house quickly to get it. She looks confused then tells us no. 

 Well, my friend wasn't going to let that happen. While the teacher wasn't looking we snuck out of the window and climbed onto the roof of the school. The schoolhouse roof was slanted like a house, making it very difficult to navigate. On top of that, it was also raining. Hanging onto the edge of the roof, we shimmied to the other side, trying to avoid falling two stories down. 

 We managed to land safely, and my friend showed me where to find a quick ride to my house. He took me to a car rental shop. The owner of the shop showed me a bicycle...But it wasn't an ordinary bicycle. I got on the bike. It was similar to a motorcycle, except for it was tinier, clunkier, and its max speed was about 35 mph. I loved it.  ::smitten:: 

 After I went home to acquire my project, I returned to the car rental shop and asked the owner how much he wanted for the motor-bike. He told me it was $40, however, someone had purchased it while I was gone.  :Sad: 

*Vampire Detectives*

 I was a house. I watched families move in and out over the years as they passed. Finally, the dream switched to 1st person again. I was a 13 year old girl in a family of four. We were walking through the neighborhood looking at the houses. We came to a creepy house that was a dark beige color...It's windows were dark and empty. There was a For Sale sign in its yard.



 The for sale sign said that open houses were only to be from Midnight to 4am. Strange. We went up to their doorstep and saw that they were secretly vampires! They had little vampire twins. They were pretty cute. One was a vampire, the other was human.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*My friends are psychedelic magicians*

 I was DDRing, and Joe was supposed to come over but I didn't have my phone. I was going to try to call him if I could find my phone when he suddenly comes in the basement through the walls. He walks right through them. We read some books about mountains, and a load of people come bursting through the stairs smoking pot. Some of them were heavily debating the uses of pot. I picked up a cigar on the ground and engraved on it was "A L L E R G I E S". Yeah, thanks for reminding me. -.-

 Had a few fragments about the woods, not sure what I was doing there and something else about there being a boogey man in my closet lol.  :tongue2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Elisabeth the Farmer*

 There was a farmer and his wife. His wife's name was Elisabeth. She went mad - crazy mad. 

When guests would come over to the house, Elisabeth would run in circles outside with an axe.. The guests would sit down on the couch against the wall and Elisabeth would run outside and slash her axe through the wall and hit the guests sitting on the couch on the other side. She would hit their unsuspecting necks exactly, killing them instantly.  ::?: 

*Touring*

 I was on my bike touring the old houses in our town with a group of people and a tour guide. The tour guide was showing us all of the haunted houses. Inside one of the houses the tour guide showed us a ghost, and poured baking soda on it, which revealed its outline.

*At the park*

My friend and I were walking through a park. He got really mad because they didn't give the little children enough room to play. He was right - the children were crammed into a small rectangular section with rocks. We went back to my house and played cards.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I dreamt I was an Ent the other night! Don't worry about writing down whatever dreams, or any nightmares I have. I killed that bastard. HEHEH 

We should battle him together, and get rid of him for good.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> I dreamt I was an Ent the other night! Don't worry about writing down whatever dreams, or any nightmares I have.



Hmm? Clarify? Nevermind, I get it.  :Cheeky: 





> We should battle him together, and get rid of him for good.



Sounds like a plan.

*Wednesday, March 19th*

*Popcorn storms*

 I was running my own day care. It was in a small one story house behind a different business. It was going pretty soundly until one day when I heard tornado sirens. I listened to the radio and they predicted large hail. I looked out my window and noticed that it was hailing popcorn! Really large popcorn. The popcorn stacked up against my window and I was popcorned-in. 

*Driving Away*

 I was driving at midnight down a long stretch of road. My friend was in the car. The speed limit said 100 MPH. My friend looked out the window and told me that he saw 'whales'.  ::?:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Friday, May 21st*

*Epic Party*

 I only remember fragments, but there was a huge party in the middle of a fair ground. Everybody was getting really drunk and someone ran their car into a ditch. I also remember something about a large boat.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Gun Fight Fragments*

 I remember having two seriously epic dreams about a gun fight, but I can't remember nearly any details from them!  :Sad:  I remember how everything around me was brown, and how I was shooting at people in self defense. 

*Oracle in the Fields*

 I was on an adventure and was trying to figure out some sacred mystery. I was continuously led to an oracle in a field, who would tell me some advice and another clue which would lead me to another oracle in another field. 

*Tired Zombie*

  I was in school about an hour before first hour even started. I was walking around the school like a tired zombie, not really sure where I was going. I went to my first hour when I realized that I had homework from the other night that I didn't finish. I raced to finish it, and did. 

*Random Chemistry Test*

 Our teacher told us that we had a chemistry test today, but the test was going to be set up differently. He led us to the back of the room and turned on the projector. Our test was similar to a movie, they would give us X amount of time to answer a question and then move on. The questions were ridiculous had nothing to do with chemistry at all. 

*Für Elise*

 My friend was over at my house. I was in my pajamas when I heard a knock on the door. One of my neighbors and a girl from my chem class were together holding books. They told me that I left the books with them accidentally and they didn't want them. I set the books down on a shelf and attempted to play Für Elise on the piano. My fingers quivered and the notes came out severely imperfect as he listened and smirked. He asked me what the difference was between the foot pedals on the piano and I showed him. In the dream the sounds were very exaggerated. Since my fingers were disagreeing with the melody of Für Elise, I decided maybe a delicate Chopin song would be better.

*Press Any Key*

I needed to call my friend Joe for some reason or another. When I called him I discovered that he had changed his dial tone! He had changed his dial tone to that short techno song with Homer Simpson - "To start press any key, where's any key?"  I was like whaaaaaaaaaaaat??? Lol

*Body Snatcher*

I had apparently possessed my friend.  ::shock::  I was running around in his body really confused because I hadn't realized that I had possessed him. He was kind of mad at me after that.  ::lol::

----------


## Queen Zukin

*African Lifestyle*

 I lived in a mud hut, and was trying to fix a meal for my children using manioc. Everything was chaotic and my husband, who was apparently Anatole, was trying to help. I got really excited because I found some beans at the bottom of a crate. Elisabet was trying to scape up enough food to feed the guests.

*Trig quiz*

 Our teacher handed back our quizzes that we took the other day, apparently I missed the last question.

*Singing?*

 I remember singing with someone. He was helping me to sing to this beautiful melodic tune and I was extremely surprised at how my voice actually was on pitch.

*Monopoly*

I am playing monopoly with some guy. I'm a bit confused because he is playing the game backwards, meaning that he is buying all of the good properties first. I decide to play it his way too and play the game backwards.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*June 23rd, 2008*

 My friends Jake, Joe, a mystery person, and I were in the car driving down the road. I had a coke in my hand which I was drinking. Some of the other guys were actually drinking and acting drunk. Joe's driving the car and starts swerving, obviously drunk now. He crashes into a chain link fence and we all get out of the car. He steps out of the car and starts vomiting alcohol. He yells, "Damnit! Someone do a reality check!"  ::chuckle::

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Government Testing* 

 I was working for the government. They were doing tests on people. We would group up in partners, and teleport to a random place in the dream. We would report back to our partners using telekinesis about where we randomly teleported to. My partner teleported to a random city with tall white buildings, and when I teleported I awoke. I remember still sending thoughts to him saying, _"I'm in a room...It's a bedroom"_ before I realized that I was awake.  :tongue2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Affair*

 I was in 5th hour, nearly falling sleep. I accidentally spilled water all over the desk, which made me late leaving. I asked the teacher for a pass and she said no.  :Sad:  As I was running to my last class, one of my friends comes up behind me and whispers,

 "_I have a secret - secret!_" I look at  her strangely. 

 "_I had an affair - affair!_" She whispers again.

 "Ok?" I ask, a little stunned. She gives me her number and she texts the rest of the story.

 Had another dream that had something to do with a red rocket ship.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I keep getting flashbacks of a fragment/semi-remembering a dream I had last night. I keep seeing a scene similar to this picture from Xepher:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Hang Man*

 Ok...this is really weird. Every single one of my dreams that I remembered from last night (3) involved me playing hangman with some other people. It was the same people every dream, and I was having serious issues guessing the word. Right before my alarm clock woke me up, the DC's gave me the word in frustration. Apparently, the word that I was trying to guess the entire night was '_Tools_'. Like wrenches and shit.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I didn't sleep good last night. 

"_Boy singing in forest_"? I have no idea at all what I meant in my dream journal.  :Sad: 

 Then I had another dream about a stalker.  ::shock::

----------


## Queen Zukin

I just woke up from this dream...Need to write it down before I forget!

*Soul Stealers*

 I was riding in the car with Joe. We parked in the school parking lot and he told me to stay in the car while he ran in and got something. While he was in, a man came up to the car window. He was old, and looked evil. He told me that he wanted the "Red Vial". I told him no. I didn't know what the red vial was, but what ever it was it was my friend's and he couldn't have it! He became angry, and struck his arm through the window. Joe came back and pushed the man away. Joe jumped in the car and we drove off.

 "What's the red vial Joe...?" I asked. 

 "Look in the trunk," He responded. I looked back. In the trunk were colorful vials and what looked like fireworks. I still didn't understand. The old guy was tail gating us though! We were being chased! 

 Joe drove across the grass and into another parking lot. The car behind us swerved in front of us and we T-boned eachother. 

 "Grab the red vial and run!" Joe screamed. I took off running with the red vial and got a few moments head start before the man realized that I was the one with the vial, not Joe. I ran into my garage and was cornered. The man tackled me but I kicked him off and made another run for it. I hopped on my bike and left the garage with the vial. When I left the garage I realized that there was 3 feet of snow on the ground... ::?: 

 I biked through the snow anyways. I fell off my bike and spilled the contents of the red vial into the snow. Shit! Well at least the old man wouldn't get into whatever was in this vial. I buried the red stained snow under more snow to hide it. 

 Walking back to the house, I discovered a snowball. But this wasn't any snowball...I picked it up and it felt like a Styrofoam ball...It morphed into a small purple ball with a smile. WTF?  ::wtf:: 

 I looked to the pond, and saw a couple with a very large purple ball. I walked over to the pond (No more snow lol) and met them. The guy was sitting in a tree and greeted me. What I expected to be either his sister or his girlfriend was sitting on a bench.

 "What are these purple ball things...They seem to have a life of their own?" I ask.

 "They're dead," He responds. Ok? He jumps down from the tree and walks to the water shore. He picks up a salamander, and rips it limb for limb. I hear a crunch and out of the crunch the salamander turns into a fairy! The entire pond becomes a giant fairy tale seen. Every flower is personified into a god. One of the gods was Queen Lace. She becomes a tall, blonde woman. She tries to attack the guy that I met at the pond, but as soon as her foot makes contact with the guy, she dissolves into flowers. Beautifully tragic.

 The guy and his sister/girlfriend guide me out of the fairy tale land. We hear sirens...

 "HIDE!" The guy yells. We hide behind trees until the sirens from the black car vanish. The girl takes my hand and tells me to come with her.

 She takes me into her car and we drive down the highway. She is nearly hitting a lot of people, so I try not to watch the road but look out the window instead. I notice a large construction crane. It's lifting up boxes and then dropping them from over 100 feet. It misses sometimes and the boxes wind up in the middle of the highway for the cars to dodge.

 "Out," The girl says to me. I get out of her car and she drives away. I turn around and find myself peering down a long, dark road. Tall, skinny trees surround the dirt road. I begin to hear the sirens again.

 "Hide!" I hear a whisper. I hide behind a tree and notice a plethora more of people hiding from these weird sirens. I notice a girl with curly red hair. I have seen her before. 

 The black tinted car slows down and pulls into the dirt road next to us. Two men get out of the car. They look like they are from Men in Black. 

 "Well, well, well," One of them says. They must know that we're here. From behind my mossy tree I watch the two men slowly walk into our perimeter. As soon as one of them turns the corner of a tree, one of the people hiding jumps out and attacks the two men. All the rest of the hiding-group joins in. But the two men are very strong, they cannot be killed so easily. 

 The surviving remainder of our group takes refuge in an old, abandoned house. We talk amongst ourselves, and hide when we hear the sirens. A girl approaches me. She tells me that she needs to teach me to fight. She starts easy with me, and I manage to throw her across the room. She vamps it up, and I can feel her strength against mine. I still manage to throw her across the room. She believes that I am ready.

 We hear the sirens again...and hear footsteps coming closer to us. The two men open the door into the room that we are taking refugee in.

 "The executioners are here..." The girl whispers. 

 The executioners kill everyone on my team. Even though I didn't know what I was fighting for, I still felt loyal to them and attacked the Executioners. All I had to fight with was the metal part of a clothes hanger (When you take the metal part and unravel it). I was bloody and broken from the fight, but had the two executioners on the ground now, and my strength was being depleted rapidly. With a last ditch effort I shoved the thick metal wire into their bones and into their hearts. 

 The executioners grabbed me, pushed my soul into the floor, and said this right before I woke up:

 "_We have some bad news for your team...
 But some good new for you..._"

Meaning I was on their team now.  :Eek:  :Eek:  :Eek:

----------


## Queen Zukin

nap

*Bus Route - Return of the Executioners*

 My friend and I were driving a bus. Interesting. We had to take people to locations that were apparently their houses (though some didn't seem like it). All of our routes were in the backwoods gravel area. 

 We pulled into a long dirt driveway and the red sun appeared against a tree and looked wonderful (Red sunsets in my dreams signal bad things about to happen...). My friend told me that this was her house and we were taking a break for a few minutes.

 We went into her house and it seemed like her house was the mirror reverse of mine. I found some huge strawberries in her fridge.  ::o: 

 We got back in the bus and continued to drive down long dirt roads until we noticed that there was someone following us.

 "Get a better look," She told me. Of course, I interpreted that as '_Get on top of the bus so you can see better and possibly get shot easier._' So I get on top of the bus, and she picks up speed as we try to outrun a car that is on our tails. 

 [missing time] 

 Somehow the car gets us, and the Executioners bring me back to the pond from the previous dream. They want me to show them the fairy-land thing. I tell them too bad cause I don't know how. They leave me down at the pond where I stay just to enjoy the nice weather.  :tongue2: 

*DV Frag*

 I was posting a dream I had onto DV. Apparently it was a lucid. Now if only I could remember it...

~~~~ Other dreams from last night ~~~~

*Sunburn (Frag)*

I was at school...and I had a sunburn.  :tongue2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

Recall = fail.

I remember a woman, similar to Yubaba, saying, "Keep your nose out of things!"

Following a bunch of multi-colored orbs down a dark tunnel...

For some reason, these people delivered a bunch of drugs to my house...My dog came in the house and had a locket around his neck. There was a key on the floor that opened the large locket. There was some kind of riddle about the leafs on a tree.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Hawaii, Eessennet: #2

Delaware, Colorado, Delaware, Maine! 

*Freedom*

 I'm not sure what to call this, because the second the dream started I knew I was dreaming, but I wasn't intentionally WILDing or anything. It was night time and I was in a car, I knew that I was dreaming so I decided to fulfill one of my long time goals - to go at wild speeds in a car. I pressed down on the gas and sped up to over 100 mph. Every time I went over a hill or a bump, the car would fly up into the air a few feet and I'd get that funny feeling in my stomach. The sense of freedom was amazing. 

*Another Chem Test*

 I had a dream that I was taking yet another chem test. I was sitting next to a different person, T. I had apparently become really good friends with T. 

*A Recall lesson?*

 I was in my psychology class. My psychology teacher passed out some medium sized laminated pictures to everyone in the class. Each picture showed the exact same thing. I looked at the picture. It looked like an abstract cross between an elephant and an ocean. It was a little psychedelic looking.

 "Look down at the picture. Have you dreamed of it before?" My psych teacher asks. She's right...It _does_ look oddly familiar...Have I dreamed of it before? I think I have...

 "No, you have not. It is a trick of the mind. I used suggestion to make you believe that you may have dreamed that." She says again. Woa!

*Yard Sale (Frag)*

 I was going through my old stuff because my mom wanted me to put it in the yard sale so that we'd have enough room for the guests. I was pretty sad because I didn't want to throw away any of the Raggedy Ann's my grandmother made.  :Sad: 

*Photography (Frag)*

 I was out in the woods taking a picture of a pretty purple flower. 

*Reunion!* 

 I was going down the staircase at school, when I saw the exchange student! He went home a few weeks ago. I was so happy to see him. We hung out for a few hours after that and talked.  :smiley:

----------


## XT-421

> I was out in the woods taking a picture of a pretty purple flower.



I remember that flower! Did you get a good picture of it?

~Joe

----------


## Queen Zukin

> I remember that flower! Did you get a good picture of it?
> 
> ~Joe



In my dream or in real life? Cause we got some pretty nice shots of it in both!  ::D:

----------


## Queen Zukin

> I hide behind a tree and notice a plethora more of people hiding from these weird sirens. I notice a girl with curly red hair. I have seen her before.



I know who you are! 

*July 4th, 2008*

 I was on a team and we were playing against a different team. Each team had its separate living quarters, we each had a large house to ourselves. My biology teacher was on my team. She seemed distant, so I was trying to interest her in a conversation. Someone had ordered large BBQs. I took 2 and went back to talking with her. I asked if she wanted any BBQ, but she said that she didn't...

Later that night, our team found a hidden room in our house. The interior looked similar to a furniture store. There were about 15 spirits in the room, all of them were around 4-6 years old. They seemed as if they were suffering. 

 Our group continued to investigate the rooms in the house and we found that if you flushed a toilet then it would replenish the soul of one of the young tortured souls. I decided to flush all of the toilets.  :tongue2: 

 I ran back to the basement where the spirits were. They were standing in a line, waiting for me. When they saw me they smiled so brightly and beautifully. My friend, Sam, was also now checking out the creepy basement where the spirits dwelled. We walked around the large gray room until we found a sink. The sink was dilapidated...But the mirror was worse. 



^ There was a large green eyeball fused into the center of the mirror...The glass around it had cracked in despair. The mirror looked as if it had been shot at several times. My friend and I realized that we were being haunted by SOMETHING!  :Eek: 

 "I...I can't believe this is happening..." I say to Sam. 

 "What?" She asks.

 "I had a dream about this before. In my dream that _thing_ was blinded," I respond. Sam and I both stood there for some time in disbelief. 

 "Dude, what's your problem?" A guy said from behind us. I somehow knew his name was Dennis. Dennis was sitting on the cement ground with his friend acting like nothing was going on. 

 "It's not that scary." He said again. Ohhh not that scary?! It's not that scary if you haven't already dreamed that this was going to happen!!!  :Oh noes: 

 My phone rang, I had an incoming call. I looked to see who was calling me. There wasn't a name on the Caller ID...not even a number...All it said was that I had 4 bars of service. Lol. 

 "Hello?" I ask, my voice quivering just a bit. 

 "_EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  EEECHHHH_!!" The Grudge was on the other end of the phone!!! I shrieked and shrieked until I was out of breath. I ran upstairs to the small living room area and found one of my team mates. She was in her late 30's and had curly hair. She immediately noticed that something was wrong. I tried my best to tell her what had happened in the basement. I sensed the feeling that her and I were the only two left alive in this house.

 "So what is this Grudge thing?" She asked.

 "I think it was one of those things that started in an old house, now whoever associates with anyone who has it, gets it. We will be next..." I inform her. She tried to comfort me by giving me words of wisdom. Near her I felt protected, loved, and cared for. She continued to talk to me, but once in awhile her soft voice would glitch and resemble that of the Grudge's noise. This frightened me...

 We decided to have a friendly wrestling match. Halfway through her body became limp and she collapsed onto the floor...This wasn't my fault...It was _something_ else. I stared at her lifeless body and the lights in the room became dim and dark. I knew this was it. In total fear I collapsed onto the floor. It was coming for me and I couldn't move. I thought about heaven, but realized I wouldn't be lucky enough to go there because she steals the souls of her victims. So I just waited there for death near my lifeless friend... :Eek:

----------


## TopazMyst

Cornrow dreams = freaky.  ::shock::  Every time you mention a cornrow or field I wanna hide under some covers.

OMG and the dream with the executioners!  ::shock::  It was amazing!  ::shock::  The one bit with the fairy land of sorts - ZOMG.  ::shock::  Were you scared when they came back in the second dream? o_o





> *Government Testing* 
> 
>  I was working for the government. I remember still sending thoughts to him saying, _"I'm in a room...It's a bedroom"_ before I realized that I was awake.



This made me laugh.  ::D: 


Upon reading the Grudge dream I no longer wish to go to bed.  ::shock::  Your dreams have gotten scary lately.  ::shock::

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Cornrow dreams = freaky.  Every time you mention a cornrow or field I wanna hide under some covers.



Awww <3





> OMG and the dream with the executioners!  It was amazing!  The one bit with the fairy land of sorts - ZOMG.  Were you scared when they came back in the second dream? o_o



 Nah, cause I didn't really realize _who_ they were.





> Upon reading the Grudge dream I no longer wish to go to bed.  Your dreams have gotten scary lately.



Haha, that's an old dream from 2008! I decided to post it here because I'm running out of room in my physical dream journal soon and I want to save some of my most memorable dreams that I had before I joined. I also posted the dream because I noticed that the woman at the end of the nightmare was the same woman hiding behind a tree in my executioner dream.

I got around 3-4 hours of sleep last night. 

*7:34 (Frag)*

I was supposed to go to a party or ceremony. I needed to get dressed, and spent too much time picking out what I was going to wear. The party started at 7:30, and when I looked at the time on my phone it said 7:34.

*Chasing the Bus*

Our school had made some weird policy about the buses. Each foreign language class got its own bus to itself. Our bus had less than 10 people in it. The bus started pulling away from the school and several students who are tardy often begin chasing after the bus. The bus doesn't stop for them.  :tongue2: 

*Being Dragged Across a Russian Desert... (Frag)*

 Apparently I was in Russia. I had been in the desert, and had been shot. People were literally dragging me through the desert. Pleasant.  ::?:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Slippery Cave (Frag)*

 I was walking through a cave, and I kept slipping and falling down. The ground was covered in some weird slime. 

* Meeting @ Locker (Frag)*

 My friends and I were meeting at my locker before 6th hour...lol.

*Narration?* 

 I was in Tennessee and we were renting a cabin for a few days. There wasn't enough beds for everyone, so we had to sleep on the floor. The next day, we go into the backyard of the cabin. It looks like Africa. I am wandering through the maze of trees and vines. There is a little pathway made out for me. I am riding an electric scooter through the woods when it gets stuck in mud! Grr! I see a leopard....I walk through the jungle and come to the edge of a cliff. Suddenly the dream is narrated...By Nomad.  ::shock::  I am told the story of an Indian and his son. His son has (I think) a fantasy to jump off of a cliff to prove that he is a winged creature on the inside. His father says that if he jumps off the cliff then he will surely die. I quickly notice that I am standing dangerously close to the edge of the cliff, immersed in the story.

*Reoccurring Fragment (Frag)*

 I keep having this dream that I am sitting in my 5th hour class and I accidentally spill my water bottle all over the desk and everything gets wet.  :Sad:

----------


## XT-421

> My friends and I were meeting at my locker before 6th hour...lol.



It all worked out, right?

~Joe

----------


## Queen Zukin

> It all worked out, right?
> 
> ~Joe



Wouldn't you be the one to ask.  :wink2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

Didn't sleep well last night. All I remember is something about a jungle. I later fell asleep on the porch.

*Congress is on fire*

 I was in my bathroom getting ready to take a shower. The lights in the bathroom started to brown out. I ran upstairs and asked my mom,

 "Hey do you know if it's storming or something, why are we having brown outs?" 

 "_Congress_ is on _fire_?" She asks.  ::wtf2:: 

 "No, why are we having brown outs?" I ask again over the loud commotion.

 "The _White House_ is on fire??" She asks again.

 "Nevermind..." I say and wake up.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Still having a lot of trouble falling asleep at night. On top of that, fever dreams =  :Sad: 

*I can't sleep!*

 I can't sleep (in the dream). I'm tossing and turning and I can't seem to get comfortable. I finally give up sleeping on my bed and try the couch in the basement. I can't sleep there either! I decide to go upstairs to find a place to sleep - but going upstairs means walking past...._the cellar_  :Eek: . I don't turn on any lights in the basement and try not to look as I walk past the creepy door that leads to the creepy cellar...But my peripheral vision catches a glimpse of someone! I turn around and see a face staring at me from the darkness in the cellar! I think to myself how this could possibly be a dream, so I growl and hiss at the face to make myself seem more of a threat to the creepy stalker face. 

 For some reason unknown to me, I decide that a suitable place to sleep would be the backseat of my car outside. I try sleeping there, but I keep getting these creepy feelings. I look to the starry night sky and see celestial bodies exploding. The explosions illuminate the night time air. The flashes of bright light seem malicious to me, so I go back inside and into the living room where I finally manage to fall asleep. 

I woke up IRL to hallucinations of giant spiders all over my bed...

*Point System*

 Our German teacher was getting frustrated with the class. She developed a point system for discipline. She wrote all of our names on the board on a scale of 1-32. The idea was that we had to stay after school to gain points so we wouldn't get a detention. At certain levels of points you were granted abilities. For example, at 16 points you were allowed to paint after school. Unfortunately, the whole process completely contradicted itself because at the same time you didn't want to have any points at all. Our teacher tried to put her plan into action but it failed because 60 people couldn't fit in her room after school all at once.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I had the weirdest bunch of dreams last night  ::?: 

*Rusty Waters (Reoccurring Dream x1)*

 I was walking through the woods behind my house. My dog was with me and he was chasing bunnies and dear. My friend Christine is with me. My dog chases a bunny to the far end of the path, and Christine and I follow my dog to make sure he doesn't get in trouble. Under the trees I see a large puddle...A really large puddle. An old cabin house with a water mill has been overflowed and surrounded by the water now. We turn around and notice that _we_ are now surrounded by the water. To the left of us is a brick arch. In the rusty water there are bricks floating. The only way for us to escape the little island we are on is to try to jump across using the bricks. We both take a leap for the first brick but lose balance and fall into the water. At the bottom of the water I feel something metal. I use the platform by the old brick arch to pull us out of the water. 

*Rusty Waters (Reoccurring Dream x2)*

 I was taking the exact same path in the woods as I did in the last dream. The only difference is that I am alone with my dog in the woods. My dog chases a rabbit or whatever into the fields again and I go chasing after my dog. Once again I see this large puddle that has overflowed and flooded out a cabin with a water mill. I turn around and the puddle has surrounded me. The only way out is to jump across bricks that are floating in the water next to an old brick arch. I jump on one of the bricks but lose my balance and fall into the water.

*Rusty Waters (Reoccurring Dream x3)*

 Once again I was out in the forest walking in the woods. I come to an intersection in the paths where I see a fox. The fox stares at me and I stare back at the fox. I slowly back away. I'm worried for my dog because he got attacked by coyotes out here before. The fox sees my dog and they engage in rough play. I watch them closely because the fox seems to be a little rougher than my dog would like. Both of them see a rabbit and dart into the woods together, and I chase after them. I see the flooded cabin and realize again that I am surrounded by water. I try to get across the flood waters by jumping over a series of bricks, but again I fall into the water.

*Hunted Out*

I was with a guy in a hotel. Malicious people are coming after us and trying to abduct us. They are using a vortex like thing and trying to suck us out of the dream and into their dream. We are taking refuge in the hotel and trying not to be seen. I walk out of the room in the hotel for just a minute and a farmer with a pitchfork confronts me! He tries to stab me with his pitchfork but it breaks off on one end. 

 "Get back in here!" The guy yells. I run into the room and lock the door behind me. We get out a suitcase and attempt to pack up quickly. 

 "Zukin, the composer would love to see you in the lobby," a female voice announces over the intercom. I slowly walk out into the hallway...A girl with bright red hair like Paramore is looking at me. Suddenly a noose catches her by the neck and hangs her in the elevator. The elevator turns into a giant sweeping vortex and I am forced to cling onto the walls so I am not sucked into it.

"Zukin, the composer would love to see you in the lobby," the female voice says again. I decide to take the stairs instead. I see a woman with bright red hair walking down the spiral staircase. She is dressed in 1800s attire - a beautiful beige dress. She looks at me and smiles, then continues to walk down the spiral staircase. I follow her down...But the when I get to the bottom of the staircase the woman vanishes! From behind I am instantly attacked by a man with a sword. He looks similar to V, from V for Vendetta.


 I was blessed with a sword too, and we engage in a sword fight for several long minutes. I finally bury my sword into his stomach and he falls over. Black blood shoots out from every opening on his mask and the masked man disintegrates into a puddle of blood before reforming into my partner from the beginning of the dream. I cry as I realize I've stabbed my partner to death...

*Santa's Lesson*

 I'm driving down the highway. There are some other people there too, all in their late teens. The highway has been rigged to trap us at the end in a parking lot together. Once Santa has trapped us, he takes his abductees to a field and makes us sit down. In front of us is a ramp of lights and then a tree. 

 "Your anxieties and fears have made the tree come to life," He tells the group. The lights on the tree light up.

 "You can do whatever you want - fly, jump back, whatever. It's just a dream," He says again.  ::shock:: 

*Chem Lucid*

 We had a substitute in chemistry. I decided to leave the classroom for a few minutes and when I left I did a reality check. 6 fingers? Lucid. I walked down the hallway but saw my chem teacher. He told me to go back to class and I lost lucidity.  :Sad:

----------


## XT-421

2 things...

1. Anytime you kill someone in a dream, it seems that either you kill them VIOLENTLY, (at least Freddy won't ever get away if you manage to kill him, lol,) or, they turn out to be someone you care for. (Scary...)

2. Please tell me that you weren't OVERLY stressed out about the Santa Clause Lesson today. (How'd that go, by the way? PM me?)

Rather disturbing how you had the same dream three times in a row...

~XT

----------


## Queen Zukin

> 2 things...
> 
> 1. Anytime you kill someone in a dream, it seems that either you kill them VIOLENTLY, (at least Freddy won't ever get away if you manage to kill him, lol,) or, they turn out to be someone you care for. (Scary...)
> 
> 2. Please tell me that you weren't OVERLY stressed out about the Santa Clause Lesson today. (How'd that go, by the way? PM me?)
> 
> Rather disturbing how you had the same dream three times in a row...
> 
> ~XT



 Yeah, at first I thought that killing people violently in my dreams was a new theme, then I started looking back at some of my much older dreams and realized that has always been a theme. When I was 7 or 8 I had a nightmare that the slime monster was murdering all of my friends. I electrocuted that bitch. I've killed zombies with microwaves, caught enemies on fire, etc. My mind is just cool like that.  ::content:: 

*FF7,  Return of Sephiroth*

 I was in school, and it was twin day. People weren't dressing up as twins, they _were_ twins. A certain few twins were evil, however. They bonded together to form the alliance that wished to reincarnate Sephiroth.  With their spirits combined, the entire school caught on fire. People ran out of the school and 1 pair of the 3 pairs of twins died. The remaining 2 pairs lived through the fire...

 The scene changes to Africa. The twins are in a tall cage. All of them are dressed in black. There is a tribe looking at them, and as they are examined the gothic twins grow black wings to cover themselves. A giant blue spirit forms over the cage and sweeps across the tribe murdering everyone. The spirits of the dead rise up to reform Sephiroth.  ::shock::

----------


## Queen Zukin

Didn't sleep well again last night...

 I had a dream that my mother and I were driving down a road, trying to find someone. We drive past a really narrow highway then finally into a dark parking garage. In the parking garage there are hardcore bikers on their motorcycles. They are gathered around a statue, worshiping it. To the far end of the parking garage a large group of younger bikers come riding out. They are holding glow sticks and are raving.

----------


## Queen Zukin

New favorite song!  ::D: 



 Had more insomnia last night!  :Sad: 

 I had a dream that I was in the basement and home alone. The TV was on, when all the sudden it turns to static. I try to fix it when all the sudden a dead person suddenly appears on the screen and starts shrieking at me! I shriek back, and we both stare at each other for a few seconds shrieking before I finally get out of the basement. Apparently, I also had a little brother in the dream named 'Corey'.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Didn't sleep well, didn't remember any dreams.  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

^ Remembered dream from last night - 

*Driving High*

 I needed to drive my friend to school, but the seats in the car where pulled up REALLY high in the air and I couldn't reach the acceleration. On top of that, I realized that I was continually forgetting stuff such as my backpack, my contact lenses, etc.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*My friend's free time*

 My friend now lived across the street from me. He was causing such a distraction because he found a way to get into my house using a tunnel that went under the road. He would turn up in weird places such as behind doors, under my bed, and in the cellar. I would always be a little shocked when I ran into him.  ::?: 

*Voice Overs*

 My English teacher was helping my group do professional voice overs for our video project. 

*Flaming Heart*

 A girl was showing me 'Dry Gasoline'. It looked like gray chalk. She would write a shape on the driveway and then the shape would catch on fire. Once, she drew a heart on the driveway. It turned into a flaming heart.

*Psychological Bind*

 I was sitting down on the carpet in the freshmen center of our school. There were combination locks on the ground. I was trying to solve them because on each one of them the middle number was missing and it was my job to figure out the missing combos. However, each combination lock also had a sound clip embedded in the back of it. 

 As I was sitting in front of one of my old teacher's doors, I listening to a sound clip. 

_Thump, Thump, Thump..._

 It was the sound of a beating heart. I continued to listen carefully and the heart beat grew irregular. I heard the sounds of a teacher yelling, telling them to let the student die. He was killing her.

 I looked up at the teacher in the classroom. He was sitting at his desk. He was the same teacher from the same sound clip. He looked up and stared into my eyes as my facial expression turned to fear and disgust. He quickly realized what I knew and bolted from his chair and began to chase me. I attempted to make a run for it out the door but I was instantly put into a psychological bind. I collapsed to the floor as I shook with regret and fear. I dug my fingernails into the floor, trying to escape the bind. My friend Joe saw me, and tried to shake me out of the spell but I only screamed louder...

*Eek there is someone behind me!*

 I was making a video response for Youtube using my webcam and so I was also able to see what I looked like at the same time. I noticed that it was really dark, and so I turned on the light. Once the webcam adjusted to the light, I noticed that there was a dark figure standing right behind me.  ::shock::

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Hanging off the edge of a Bridge?*

I was apparently lucid somehow, and I had it in my mind that I was going to jump off a bridge - you know just to see what would happen. So I'm clinging to the side of the bridge (because apparently all bridges have ladders on the side of them) and I'm looking down thinking _Dang that's a long ways down_, so I go down the ladder a little further. A guy and his friend yell up to me and ask me what I'm doing. I tell them that I'm gonna jump off this bridge here. Right. He tells me that if I wait until July 4th to jump off the bridge then he'll video tape it. Well that sounds like a good deal to me, so I do one last reality check and find that I have 5 fingers on each hand. Good thing that I didn't jump off the bridge cause apparently I wasn't dreaming!  ::?: 

*The Golden Rules*

 I was trying to drive home from a surrounding town but I was getting really lost. My mom had to assist me, and she asked me if I had stopped to take a look at the 'Golden Rules'. I told her that I hadn't, so she took me in a small shop on the edge of the road. Inside the shop was a giant ham that people were worshiping.  ::wtf::

----------


## Queen Zukin

Thanks Alex <3  :smiley: 

*Baking Class Permission Slips*

I was walking to a different campus of our school, where I was apparently taking a baking class. The baking class was taught by my economics teacher in a stable with horses. Our goal was to use baking to create swing sets for kids made out of biscuits.  ::?:  The teacher asked if I had a permission slip for her, and I said no...She explained to me that we needed permission slips to go across the street for a lesson in baking.

*My Baby Robot*

 I was working for the government to produce deadly pathogens. The pathogens were in vials with different colored liquid. Somewhere along the line, I was also a subject for an experiment in creating a robot test tube baby. They took genes from me and genes from another subject and put them together. A robot baby was formed. For the first 5 or so years of his life he was extremely socially awkward. I worried about him. We left the government agency to live in the back of a theater. We would go to many plays, and I found that my robot baby was always extremely disruptive. 

 For some reason, I had to leave him for about 10 or so years. I came back to visit him after this time because I was leaving the country. He was still living in the theater. I walked up a set of stairs (and saw a dead dog along the way) and found my grown up robot test tube baby. He had matured and was wearing a suit. He was an actor in the theater.

 "Oh, mother!" He says cheerfully. "I love you!" He says and wraps his arms around me. The girls standing around get jealous.

 "Oh don't worry girls, it's only motherly love!" He says to them.

*A walk around the neighborhood*

 I was walking around the neighborhood with my mother and my sister. In my hands I was holding our pet dove. She was being very quiet, gently cooing. When we got about halfway around, a bus dropped off a small kid. The sun was setting fast, so I started running home (dove disappeared). It was getting really creepy, so I did a reality check and found that I had 5-6 fingers (it was hard to tell in the darkness), but I didn't want to acknowledge that I could be dreaming because if I acknowledged that I was dreaming then I also acknowledged that there were things in the dark that _could_ get me!  :tongue2: 

*Book Project (Frag)*

We put our book project on Youtube after we refined it. 

*Piano (Frag)*

 I had a couple of friends over and while they were in the bathroom (together...) I played Für Elise on the piano. It didn't sound right.

*School Report (Frag)*

 I was doing a report about the Akashic (sp?) Records for school. 

*Fail Prank*

 A stoner decided to get back at the school. He decided to strap guns onto the feet of every drug dealer in school. He put a gun on my foot. I was deeply offended. Everyone was in panic because all of the drug dealers had guns! I was able to get the gun off of my foot, and hide with my peers. Our 3rd hour class was hiding in the surrounding bathrooms. I joined them, and noticed that T was there. I asked him what he was doing in the girls bathroom. I heard gunfire from the halls, and one of the girls clung to him. Ugh.

 We eventually made it back to our classroom and our chemistry teacher decided to put on a movie about the chemistry of fires. I looked at his TV and noticed his TV was on fire too!  ::shock:: 

 "Your TV is on fire!" I shout.

 He looks at me for a second and says, "Oh no, it's always like that."   :Eek: 

*Creek Flood*

 I was standing at the edge of a creek, and apparently I was supposed to control the water flow. The creek flowed backwards and up a hill. At the crest of the hill was a small, red brick bridge. I wasn't paying attention and accidentally let too much water flow through. The brick bridge collapsed as a large rush of water slammed against it. Water flooded the field.

 My friend came up to me and stared at the mess. He said, "Well, how did you manage this one?" -.-

*Backflips (Frag)*

 I was in a spaceship and I found the zero gravity to be very amusing. I was doing backflips off the walls. People around me were getting annoyed with my joy.  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*June 14th, 2010*

*Math Final*

I was standing at the door of my math final, and my calculator was acting like it was on some trippy psychedelic drugs. T was in my dreams again trying to help me sort out this calculator deal. Eventually I left before the math final even started and went to volunteer at a first grade classroom. 

 I got a text that my friends needed me back for the final (it was a group final), so I had to drive all the way back to the school. Before I got to the school, I stopped at a weird intergalactic gas station floating in space.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*June 15th, 2010*

*Vomit Swamp*

My mom was on a trip to where she used to live. She brought the entire family along. We found ourselves in a strange hot place. In front of me was a large swamp. The swamp looked like vomit. However, it was actually composed of a precise combination of banana oatmeal and vegetable soup. It smelled like vomit nonetheless. In the center of the swamp was a metal slide. There were kids playing on the slide. They were covered in the oatmeal-soup-vomit mixture. 

 At one point, I fell into the swamp.  :Sad:  They were trying to force me onto the slide which was seriously disgusting. I fell into the swamp. If the surface of the vomit swamp wasn't bad enough - the bottom of it was worse. The large chunks had accumulated at the bottom and formed a hard, chunky floor.  ::makeitstop:: 

 Later, I return to school. It's winter now, and I'm walking to the other campus of the school with B. B says that there is going to be a snowstorm later today. It's already snowing heavily, and I'm watching as all of the freshmens are playing in delight. They are throwing snowballs and having a real good time. It looks like something out of a movie. 

 I look around, and notice that I'm not really 'feeling' the scene. I walk up to a pole where some snow has gathered and I touch it gently with my finger. The icy cold flakes sting my finger. I take off my coat and feel the tinge of the frosty air. Ohh frosty air how I have missed you!

*Evacuation*

 I was standing on my driveway talking to a group of people. Suddenly, we heard sirens that told us to 'Evacuate the Premises Immediately'. We all run to the fields because apparently there was someone after us? We weren't sure, but those were the reasons given to us. I kept running in the fields and noticed that the snow drifts were getting larger and larger, making it increasingly difficult to run up the hills. Out of breath, I finally stopped. I overheard someone I knew talking...I found her at the edge of the field talking about the evacuation. She said that the reason for it was because apparently the principle had an affair. I do a few back flips then leave (lol?).

 I decide to still walk the dog out in the fields. I'm sort of running (no snow anymore), and due to low gravity I'm sort of going up in the air. I thought about how this could very possibly be a dream but I couldn't be arsed to do a reality check.  :Sad: 

*Wrong Time*

 After getting up, I realized that I had set all of the clocks to the wrong time. It was 4 in the morning. My friend and I watched cartoons instead of going back to bed.

*Rollercoaster Frag*

 A wooden rollercoaster...

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Obama in the Theater*

 My family and I were watching a movie in the theater. In front of us was President Obama  ::o: . He was being really loud and talking to the people sitting next to him.

 After the movie, I went to get my hair cut. We went across the street and into a large rectangular store that was for rent. Inside the store was a lady. The store was kind of 50's styled and it was a hair salon. My parents wanted to open up their own hair salon store.

*Quidditch*

 We were having a small quidditch game in the backyard. I was the person who protected the players from the bludger. At one point, the bludger started going after me alone and chased me through the house. I locked myself in the bathroom where it couldn't get me. I realized at that point that the power was also out too, but I could still see that I was bleeding profusely from the foot and the leg from the impact of the bludger. In the process of running away from it, I had also covered the walls in blood.  :Sad: 

*Nimbus 2000*

 My mother and I were in the front yard, and she was going to show me how to ride a broomstick  ::D: ! She warned me that if I went too high in the sky, then I would pass out because the oxygen was too thin. We mounted our broomsticks, and I gradually hovered in the air. It was a little shakey at first because of lack of balance, but I eventually got the hang of it and went a little farther up. I kept zooming up and up above the house above the trees and eventually above the clouds...Ohh that was beautiful! Unfortunately, I instantly passed out because of lack of oxygen lol. 


*Psych Final*

 I came for the psych final, except instead of giving us the final she did a lecture of Freud's theory of dreams. She didn't make it into the lecture even a few seconds before we heard parading outside. We opened the classroom door and found ourselves out in the street watching a Halloween parade. Boys and girls were dressed up in black and orange parading down the streets. I leaned against a brick wall to watch them. 

 "Hi!" A little boy says to me.

 "Heya!" I greet him back. 

 "Do you remember me?" He asks. Honestly I don't. He tells me where we met and in the dream I remember him. 

*Crash!* 

 I need to clean out my car. It's getting icky. We took my mom's car to the car wash, and then later she was driving it down the road. She needed to make a left turn into a parking lot, but she wasn't paying close enough attention on the busy street. When she turned, we were instantly T-boned by a blue van. I woke up with a jolt.  :Sad:

----------


## XT-421

Ok, I am rather curious... did you watch something, or read something pertaining to Harry Potter? If you didn't, message me somehow, and I'll explain how I feel this actually might've been a shared dream... lol.

~Joe

----------


## Queen Zukin

Nope I didn't do anything HP lol. Meet me on MSN?

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Preschool*

 I was walking past buildings with large windows. In the windows I could see preschools. The farther I walked down the road the poorer the preschools got. I went to the preschool the farthest down the road. The preschool had only just the basics, not even that to some extent. For instance, they didn't have a bathroom. I sat at the table with the little kids, just watching them. I noticed that the preschool owner was about 22, she looked sick.

*Beautiful Tree*

 I was walking through the forest, following someone. I got distracted by a tree. It was really pretty, and looked like something out of Avatar. I walked through a patch of thorn bushes to it. The tree turned into sort of a 4 sided thing. On one side was the tree itself, on the other side were cookies growing on a vine, on another side were wild strawberries growing on a vine, and on the last side were just plain vines. I looked over and  noticed an old woman picking the fruit growing from the magnificent tree/vine.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Mirror, Mirror, on the wall....*

I was in a run down apartment building. There were metal scraps on the ground, debris everywhere, and it smelled like chemicals. This was one of my first dreams of the night so it was really sketchy...But I remember being in a room with red wallpaper. To the left of me was a mirror. It was broken and fragmented all over, and in each piece of the broken mirror was a soul that the mirror had captured. I was trying to free the trapped souls in the mirror before the mirror ate my soul. The mirror wasn't really chasing me, but it was appearing behind me all of the time where ever I went. In the end I set the building on fire and watched it burn. 

*2 Boys 1 School*

 Fragment about two boys who lived on school campus and were totally crazy. There was a lot more to this dream but I didn't write it down until later.

*School Assignments*

 I forgot to do all of my assignments for school, ranging from chemistry to math to reading.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Reserved <3

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Q Zukin's Dream Journal*
rawrrrr



*Normal Dreams will be written in black
Lucid experiences in green
Nightmares/Extreme Action in Blue*
*And other highlights in purple*

*Comments totally appreciated! <3*



*Favorite Dreams:**God of TansAppearances Can Be DeceivingDream Queen (Council of Dreamers)TreasonBurnsLatzIronic DreamThe Magic School Bus Came to Pick Me Up!*

*Witty Dreams:*
Killer LemonsMaster's Degree in BSChocolate CoincidenceHow Evil Men AreI'm an Italian Medusa

*Favorite Nightmares/Action Dreams:*
EfficacyCrazy Psychotic Substitute Bus DriverFirst to DieBrown and BrokenSoul Stealers

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Mirror, Mirror, on the wall....*

I was in a run down apartment building. There were metal scraps on the ground, debris everywhere, and it smelled like chemicals. This was one of my first dreams of the night so it was really sketchy...But I remember being in a room with red wallpaper. To the left of me was a mirror. It was broken and fragmented all over, and in each piece of the broken mirror was a soul that the mirror had captured. I was trying to free the trapped souls in the mirror before the mirror ate my soul. The mirror wasn't really chasing me, but it was appearing behind me all of the time where ever I went. In the end I set the building on fire and watched it burn. 

*2 Boys 1 School*

 Fragment about two boys who lived on school campus and were totally crazy. There was a lot more to this dream but I didn't write it down until later.

*School Assignments*

 I forgot to do all of my assignments for school, ranging from chemistry to math to reading.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Lost in the Woods*

 I was walking my dog in the woods. Because of the storms from last night, there was a lot of fallen trees that obstructed pathways or made new pathways. I wasn't paying attention too closely, and made a wrong turn somewhere. Instead of staying in the woods, the field became thinner and I was led into someone's subdivision. I looked around, and realized I was totally lost. I don't remember this subdivision ever being here. A guy pulled up in his car into his driveway. Somehow I figured out that the guy was my dog's brother.  ::shock:: 

*It's getting cold in here*

 I was with about 500 people and we were all sleeping in tents outside. My group didn't have tents so we had our sleeping bags outside. It was getting extremely cold and hard to do anything but try to stay warm. Joe was lucky because he had the best sleeping bag. Apparently it was made of leather or something and retained heat. 

*Deeetroit*

 My friend Joe and I were driving to Detroit. He wanted to see a play. He was telling me that we were going to be late because the play started at 11pm, but I looked at the clock and it read 5:11. At one point, I got out of the car and stood in an alley way. On the far side was a woman I knew...She multiplied like an amoeba...another guy I knew was jumping up and down...Am I dreaming? I was probably about half lucid. I was pretty sure that I was dreaming, but I didn't want to do anything too extreme just in case...

 Joe and I were back at school, and I still had a hunch that I was dreaming. It was the last day of school again, but nobody was doing their finals. Everybody was standing around chilling out. I acted a bit crazily, and took a really large cookie pan and went down the stairs with it. 

 We walked to our german class and studied for the final.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Musicals are Dangerous*

 Joe and I were running through the school, breaking out in spontaneous song. We ran into the lunch room and I jumped up on a table and sung a song about the Periodic Table. We ran upstairs and into a hall at full speed. Our physics teacher saw us and he ran like a bull towards us. He told us that breaking out into musicals are dangerous, and that people have died from them!  ::shock::  Since I don't believe him, he shows me a video of a girl who died while breaking out into song. The video had nothing to do about singing, but actually showed a tragic life story of a girl who looked like Eculemess. 

 
 In the end she died tragically, but not in vein, alone. The story was so beautiful that I was crying. 

 Later that day I was in 5th hour and I thought it was strange that I was in school...I thought about doing a reality check but I came up with some stupid reason why I was in school. I started to get really tired and nearly fell asleep in the dream but my friend woke me up and told me it was time to go home. On my way out the door, I saw the two german exchange students. They were playing leap frog.

----------


## Queen Zukin

haven't been keeping good track of my dreams, sleeping has been kinda sleepy lately

*Stalked on the Docks*

 I was in chemistry, and the teacher had left for the summer but we were still there. We were in a normal classroom and had to work on projects. We were reassigned desks, and T sat next to me. Instead of working on our projects we slacked off and talked. 

 Halfway through the hour, I had to leave because I was going on a mission or something. I followed a young lady down the street. She looked similar to Dr. Maggie Rice from City of Angels. The town in which she walked through grew further away and the scene turned into a misty, creepy, dock. 

 
 I needed to hand her a black briefcase, and I was trying to shout out to her that she needed this briefcase. She wasn't responding though, and kept walking out to the edge of the dock. She got to the edge of the dock and gracefully fell into the water.

 I went back to class and I continuously had to go on that mission to give the girl the special briefcase but I could never get her to listen to me, she always just silently walked down that dock.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Hungry and Confused*

 I was at school, and we were having finals. I went down to the lunchroom but realized that I didn't have a lunch or any cash, but thankfully my friend said that he would let me borrow a few bucks for food. I looked around the cafeteria for any good food, but there was nothing that looked interesting. I wanted something warm because my throat was hurting. I eventually settled on a large pretzel and ate that. 

 Later in the day, I was thinking about going home when I realized...How did I even get here? I don't remember being driven to school, taking the bus, driving, or being picked up...I thought how bad my memory was going that I couldn't even remember this morning. I decided that I probably teleported here or something  :tongue2: 

*Toilets...*

 I was standing in the bathroom of a convenience store, looking for a stall to use but all I saw were toilets. There must have been over 100 toilets in that room, each a different size and color than the rest. The power went out in the building, and a bunch of little kids rushed into the bathroom to hide from the storm. 

*Who do you want to talk to?*

 I was on a site, and it would link you up to a specific person and teleport you to them. There were options such as 'Talk to a Woman' , 'Talk to a Man' , 'Talk to an indecisive Teen' , etc. I teleported and played put put with a guy.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Cold!*

 It was the end of the school day, and also the last day of school. I was trying to turn in my books to the library before the bus left. I was walking around the campus but I couldn't find the library! It was completely missing. I looked out the window and noticed that the buses were gone, great. Why didn't I just drive to school today? I kept looking and saw my friend Meg, she was holding a net in her hand. In the net was some books. I asked her where the library was, and she told me to go down the hall and take a left. I did what I was told, but I found myself in the cafeteria. A large Mayan display had been built. This was outrageous, libraries just don't disappear like this! I decided to do a reality check. I looked at my hands and saw that I had 6 fingers, nice! I turned around, and I was in my kitchen. Mom was trying to talk to me, and I was still really concerned about the books. I wasted about 5 minutes looking for the books to put on the table so I would remember to drop them off at the library later. I told my mom that I was leaving, and she said that she wanted me to stay here so I could talk to her. I left anyways, but she started chasing after me and sprayed me with the hose! COLD! 

, Vanessa

*Misfire*

 I am walking to the other campus of our school when I see a man with a gun. He looks like Zero. I ask him why he has a gun, and he says that he overheard that there would be a school shooting today, so he came prepared. I notice that I'm holding dice in my hand.

 I continue walking to the other campus. Next to me, I see a freshmen sneak up behind another student. He whispers menacingly  in his ear, "Had a nice life?" He tries to shoot him, but his hand twitches and he shoots a girl standing next to him. He shoots her in the neck.

 The girl falls over and the witnesses, including me, run over to help the poor girl. The attacker runs away. It seems like the guys around me aren't taking this seriously enough, so I yell at them to call 911 because I don't have my phone. 

 We stay with the girl for a few hours, and she makes a fast recovery (the ambulance never came). 

*Davy Jones*

 There was a pirate girl who had been brutally stabbed to death. She was on a rowboat trying to get to the mother ship before she died. When she got there she was taken in by the captain so he could try to heal her. The captain told her that although she had managed to stay alive, Davy Jones was still going to pay her a visit.

 She was sitting on her boat alone. Next to her were a pile of snow white skulls. She traced any of the remaining dirt off of them with the whites of her fingertips. A groaning sound came from the front of the boat, and she saw that Davy Jones was here.

 [missing time]

 We're now back at my grandmother's house, and we are all trying to kill Davy Jones. We have all sorts of guns, but either they don't work, or shooting just doesn't kill him. 

 The captain tries to protect the girl from Davy Jones by shielding her in the closet, but Davy Jones knows she is there. He takes his long tentacles and reaches under the door and grabs her soul.

 I finally get the gun to work and so I shoot at Davy Jones. The bullet goes through him, but he laughs as nothing happens. I shoot him several times, and the same things happen.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I remember another!

 In this dream, I was looking up to the sky. It was night, and I was so amazed at the auroras in the sky, they were so beautiful. They were everywhere...So many different colors floating like curtains I couldn't believe this was happening again.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Death to a Guardian*

 I was watching a movie about a young lady who watched over two children. She was a servant, but loved the children. Eventually, she was killed on the land. She was still trying to protect the children, so she came to them in their dreams. In many of the dreams, she was a skeleton in a coffin but she told the children messages and protected them.

*Chasing Dinosaurs*

 Sam was chasing dinosaurs...Either she went back to the past or dinosaurs came into the future. But she was chasing them.


 I also DEILD'd into a dream, but loud noise from upstairs woke me up. I did this several times, each time I saw in my mind a countdown to when I was going to enter a dream, if a noise was made upstairs, the countdown would start over. It was pretty accurate too.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I won't be here for the next 3 days because I'm going to a cabin in TN (without internet). 


*Spoiler* for _Joe, this is for you:_: 



4 0 0 2

and 

80 84 36 28 4 72 30 42 56 16 4 36 36 28 16 40 20 100 10 38




Bye!  :Hug it out:

----------


## XT-421

Shoot! I forgot all about it!

~Joe

----------


## XT-421

What am I supposed to do with those numbers?  :Sad: 

~Joe

----------


## XT-421

:'(

~Joe

----------


## Queen Zukin

Lol post whore ^  :tongue2: 

 I'm in Arkansas now, the net is still pretty limited but I should be able to post my dreams again.

 Here are my dreams from the past few nights:

*Secret Agent*

 I was in the bathroom, my sister was experimenting with a new type of make up. When you added make up to the water it expanded rapidly. There was a baby in the bathroom with us. I took the baby to the neighboring apartment. In that apartment, it was really dark and people were watching movies. I met a guy there and we left the apartment. He was apparently a spy or _something_, I got involved with his missions which usually meant high speed chases and hacking into the traffic lights. Sometimes inside of the traffic lights were secret messages! 

 Sometimes we would accidentally run into other members of his team. The way that they greeted each other was strange, it involved everyone putting up their guns at once, as if they were going to shoot each other, but then putting them back down without firing. He reminded me of V, from V for Vendetta. 

 The government tried to arrest these guys, but they couldn't because apparently "the group was too in love with each other to press charges."  ::shock:: 

*Obstacle Course*

 I was in the lake and to the side of it was an obstacle course in the water. It was really tricky and involved climbing up shaking ropes and slippery surfaces. After trying the course and failing many times, I went inside the house and saw N, we decided to go somewhere. 

*Econ Proj (Frag)*

 For a final we had to do a project in economy. It was really difficult and I kept losing things. 

*Tornado!* 

 I was outside in the fields and looked up and saw a large tornado! I called my dog and my mom to the basement where we took cover. The storm dissipated quickly and I texted my friend about it.

*Sleeping with the Waterfalls* 

  Our front lawn had turned into a tricky landscape of mountains and waterfalls. I was banished from the house and was to sleep outside (which I didn't mind). The land was eroding quickly, and I had to keep changing where I was sleeping but it was really nice.  :smiley:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*The Glitch*

 I was trying to wake up but sleep kept consuming my existence...So I woke up late. I tried to catch the bus, but then realized I forgot to put my pants on, so I had to run back home and by the time I got back to the bus it was already too late. I decided that I should drive to school then, and my dad wanted to come with me because he thought the car was acting strange. We drove down the road and to where I thought lead to the school....But as I drove down the road it made a loop back to my street...WHAT?! 

 I went down the other way of the street, but it only did the same thing. I was lost, mad, and confused. We eventually figured out that we were trapped inside a video game that was glitching. I was mad, so I got out of the car to find the makers of the video game. 

 Somehow, I found them inside of a white room. There was nothing in the white room except them, it almost looked like a white void in itself. The makers told me that their video game was in testing mode, and that they needed people to test it. They said that they would abduct people while they sleep, and replace their bodies with a doll. :shock:

 After screaming a bit, they finally let me go home to my bed. I was on the top bunk of a bunk bed and my little sister was on the bottom. I decided to kiss her good night. It was dark and in the middle of the night so I couldn't see well, but when I kissed her cheek it felt hard and cold...I turned on the light and discovered that she had been abducted and replaced with a porcelain doll. :shock::shock::shock:

*Count your steps*

 It was back in the old days, and we had sent out an owl to deliver a letter but the owl returned without delivering it. Thus, I needed to deliver the letter myself across the ocean but I also had to count my steps on the way there. Less than halfway there, I found a village. A man invited me inside. Little did I know that he was actually a psycho vampire. I eventually escaped and ran away. I found a group of people who were celebrating something. They had sleds and were trying to sled up the hills without snow. I pretended to join them just to blend in so that the psycho vampire wouldn't find me. He still found me though, and he threw what looked like a garage door opener at me. I caught it and looked at it for a moment before realizing that it was a bomb count down. :shock:

*Your kid is a whore...ish*

 I was in health class and we were doing an activity where you had to pick an object and choose its color. I got graded really low on it because I didn't finish. The class was also slacking and we were saying random stuff to freak out the students walking by. We managed to coordinate both classes next to us and said, "Your kid is a whore...ish". :wtf:

----------


## XT-421

Your dreams are always so frightening in strange ways... *shivers*


~Joe

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Followup Dream* 

 I was back in that exact same classroom as yesterday's dream. We were having a quiz on what we learned. Yesterday (I didn't bother writing this), we learned about when to use words such as won't and don't in sentences. There was a specific clause...forgot what it's called though. But today we were having a test on it. Exact same teachers and everything.  ::shock:: 

 Everyone got done with the test before me cause I didn't study.  :tongue2: 


*ACTs?*

 I was driving around with Joe, and we were going to a large testing site. I don't know which test, maybe ACT or SAT. There were people camping out on the streets. Inside of the auditorium where we were to take the test at there were large prayer groups. They served tables and tables of donuts and cake. 

 I rode the bus halfway home, until it broke down. My friends and I were standing on the side of the road waiting for a new one to pick us up when I just decided to walk home because it was less than a mile away. 

 When I almost arrived at my house, I saw that the people across the street from me were having a party. In the ditch I saw a really large book. I picked it up, it was something about the geography of Atlantis, or close to it. 

 I realized I didn't have my key to get in the house, so apparently I had to climb up a ladder to get in.

notes 

 -something about shane? and gank walking down a street

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Unfrozen*

 I was sort of in a strange movie, the movie was about a God who had awakened from the ice. Some other people who had been frozen in the ice had also awakened when it thawed, and one of those people was me. We had to cross a frozen ocean to New York City, but the ocean was slowly thawing too, making it dangerous to cross. We couldn't walk like normal humans, we had to crawl. 

 Once I had made it to New York city, I was assigned to be a guardian to a young child. 

*Hacking the Theater*

 I was with my family at the theater and I was hacking into the sound system. I managed to replace the silly theater music with some trance music. They of course yelled at me for that and I had to get rid of it.  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

Forgot to post this one lol, I haven't been using a DJ to write down my dreams, so all of this has been based off of memory

I had dream that I was standing with my mom on the front porch of a house. My english teacher drives by and says that it's a surprise to see me here, my mom and her joke about how this is obviously not her house or something. I think I had another dream about a large waterslide too.

----------


## XT-421

> [
> *Hacking the Theater*
> 
>  I was with my family at the theater and I was hacking into the sound system. I managed to replace the silly theater music with some trance music. They of course yelled at me for that and I had to get rid of it.



I have always wanted to do that!

~Joe

----------


## Queen Zukin

*The Sirens*

 I realized immediately that I must be dreaming because I just had came from another dream. I did a realty check to make sure - yep 6 fingers. I was in a weird environment, it was outside and inside at the same time. There were a few things that I had wanted to try for some time. I found some tissue paper laying on the ground, so I picked it up, crumbled it, and decided that it would burst into flames if I threw it to the ground. I threw it, and it sizzled and popped...But no flames. I concentrated harder and it sizzled and smoked, damn! I spent awhile focusing on making it try to catch fire before leaving. 

 I had also wanted to try spinning in a dream for some time. The first time I had ever tried it, it was a bizarre feeling but I don't recall anything happening. I stabilized, then spun in circles with my eyes closed. I set intention to go to the Great Wall of China. I saw white streaks in my vision, which became three dimensional. I opened my eyes and everything was black. The scenery faded in and I was still in the same room. Arrgh. 

 The last thing that I had wanted to try was to jump off of a building. As I walked to the elevator I saw a card laying on the half-wall. On the card was a picture. The picture was of Cacophony riding a pirate ship  ::wtf:: . I got inside the elevator and my dad stood beside me. He was going to the basement. 

 "I wouldn't go down here if I were you," He said. 

 "What could be so scary about a basement? I _live_ in one!" 

 The elevator opened up and I saw velvet red walls and black and white pictures. It did look a bit creepy. But it was also unrelated to what I was supposed to do. I took the elevator up to the top floor, which was the roof and the 5th floor. I saw my mom's car on the roof, she was driving it around for some reason. 

 I came up to the edge of the roof and looked down. Fail. I was hoping to jump off of a high building, instead I find that I'm standing on the roof of a high building but the city has flooded and the water is only 10 or so feet below. 

 Behind me there are woman singing about their amazing journey of jumping off the building. I jump into the water anyways, a force pulls me down and then back up. The women are still singing, and I decide to sit next to them. 

 I look around and notice that many people are standing off the edge of this building. The 3 women smile at me and sing, and when people come back up from jumping off the building they sit next to the women and listen to them.

----------


## Queen Zukin

yesterday

 I was watching a movie about a girl who had really big bug eyes. Like, huge. 

 I had another dream that I was in Hogwarts and the teachers were sexist.

----------


## Queen Zukin

today

 I was on vacation in the cabin. The cabin had been made into a sea world exhibit and we were living with penguins. In one point of the dream I was exploring the cabin, and was walking back down the stairs. The stairs had no railing and were tiny little squares. I fell off the stairs, 2 floors down and landed on my back on the hard wood flooring. I was wondering why it didn't hurt..

----------


## Queen Zukin

I've come to the conclusion that a certain drug I've been taking (health reasons, not recreational!) a few times the past couple weeks has been giving me the most bizarre dreams. Every time I have to take it, I get these whacked up dreams. 

*Freddy Kruegar in the Closet*

 My mom and I were driving down a street with a lot of houses. At the end of the street was a large dome. We parked the car and went in the dome. Inside, it was snowing but the snow was warm! On the side of the dome near the exit was a teenage boy sitting down. He looked like he was staring into space, but he smiled when he caught my eye. 

 I sat next to him, and he started mumbling something about Freddy Krueger...And not to fall asleep...

 [missing time]

 He and I are now battling against Freddy Krueger. We have swords and axes and are trying to chop him up but he's too powerful...At least one time he surrenders and gives us all of his weapons and hides in the closet...But once we think we are safe he grabs sharpened pencils and starts attacking us with them. 

 We are able to pull off some pretty neat stunts. He took his axe and swung it at us, but we jumped into the air and somehow 'flew' above his axe.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Mountain Climbing*

 I was following what looked like an Amish guy riding a skateboard up a mountain. A narrator was telling me that long ago they were very skilled at this. The Amish guy disappeared over a cliff. I walked along the mountain and kept going up its rocky surface. Eventually I come to a point where I can go no further without crawling. The rocks at the edge are wobbly so I gently crawl to the edge...when I look down..._OMG_. I'm on a ledge of a mountain and below me is at least a 1,000 foot drop. To make things worse, the ledge I'm on is a hanging ledge...There isn't an actual mountain below me...The canyon surrounding me is breathtaking, but horrifying. I scoot back a little, and the rocks wobble. The one in front of me disconnects from the ledge and falls down...I can feel the rock I'm sitting on about to do the same thing so I grab onto a large boulder next to me but I can't get a grip...My feet catch on a wooden structure, saving me just before the rock I was sitting on falls.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Zukin's Polyphasic Journal* 



Hiya! I'll be keeping a log of my progress trying to adapt to Uberman here.
 My nap times are: 2am, 6am, 10am, 2pm, 6pm, and 10pm with 25 minute naps each.
I'll be recording each day at the end and rating it. Anyone is welcome to comment, give advice, etc.  :smiley:  


Here are some online flash games that really wake me up from Zombie mode:
Super Mario Bros CrossoverSuper Mario (I like this one more)FroggerSpace Invaders

----------


## Queen Zukin

*End of Day 1*

 Haha, this should really be more like 'End of Day 1/2' because I didn't wake up until around 9am this morning! All in all today went pretty smoothly, I didn't oversleep because I couldn't even fall asleep at any of my nap times. I'm _really_ awake right now, surprisingly awake. Maybe it's all those times today I just got to lay down. Hmm...

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Eeeks. Uberman scares me. :<

Best of luck to ye!

----------


## XT-421

End of Day One: Bystander's Edition

Today, Zukin was mostly her normal self. She became mildly tired and a might bit edgy towards her 10:00 nap, where she started to drift asleep. Wake ups were not needed.

Predictions for the Next Day: Oh dear, I am 99% sure she will not be as happy as she was yesterday. I am expecting more violence and aggression, and very necessary wakeups.

~Joe

----------


## Queen Zukin

*End of Day 2*

 I never knew that a single day could be so long...

 Today went pretty well, I've managed to fall asleep about 80% of the time when I nap. I can't think as clear as I could yesterday, but hopefully that will mend itself eventually. I haven't overslept at all yet, so that's good too. I've found it extremely helpful if I have someone ready to call me a minute after my wake up time. It eliminates even the thought of pressing the snooze button because I know that he's just going to call me in a few seconds anyways to make sure that I'm awake. 

 The only thing that has been really bothering me so far is hunger and dehydration. I always seem to be hungry now, but I don't have an appetite and nothing seems to really fulfill the hunger. It sounds a little bit contradictory, but that's the best way I can explain it.

 My energy level has been great, especially right now. I'm not even tired, though I was this morning. However, I found that if I go outside into the summer heat, I feel exhausted again. Staying cool indoors makes me feel lively apparently.


1:13 AM Update:

 I have found what my stomach has been craving all along..._Green beans_. :bravo:

----------


## XT-421

End of Day Two: Bystander's Edition

Today, Zukin started the morning with a nearly fake over happiness. This was frightening. I've never seen her so energetic. I feel that, after seeing her long period of thought to make a single wrong move on the game "Connect Four" that this may have been a reaction to partial fatigue.

Later in the day, she became a little erratic, getting excited about one thing, then losing interest gradually until she showed dislike for it (moreso than normal.) Afterwards, she became completely exhausted, maybe a bit grouchy as well, and then after her next nap, this was eliminated, and she became lively again. Just before I left, she became a word she dislikes, to avert the usage of said word, she was acting a bit giggly and pulling off innocent faces to get me to either do something or not do something.  ::rolleyes:: 

Predictions: I did not see as much aggression of violence as expected, so I am expecting another increase of that. I feel that it will be far harder to keep her awake and wake her from her slumber. I am also interested in seeing how her piano lessons go, as she needs to focus heavily for that, I believe.


~Joe

----------


## Queen Zukin

*End of Day 3*

 Still good so far! For each nap now I've been able to fall into a deep sleep within the first 5 minutes. The sleep is so 'intense' that I need to wear my bite splint again just to sleep. I haven't really done absolutely anything productive during the 1am-6am shift, I pretty much spent 5 hours straight last night playing iSketch and Annagramatic. 

 I woke up from my 6am nap and went straight into zombie mode. I think I turned off all of my alarms (I don't remember) and told Joe that I was up. I walked upstairs to the living room and apparently set my alarm to go off in 5 minutes so I could take a short nap. My reason? I was totally convinced that there were sharks outside, and the sharks were tired of being outside for so long and needed to nap too. At least I set the alarm for only 5 minutes, haha.  :tongue2: 

 The 7am-9am block was filled with grogginess, I sat out on the porch for who knows how long and dreamt with my eyes open. It was similar to the HH & HI that I see before I sleep, but mainly just random fleeting thoughts that have no relevance to each other.

 Somewhere before noon I had finally made it back to the basement and was trying to make an escape out of Zombie Mode. DDR worked excellent for the occasion, however it led to me vomiting whatever was left of this morning's breakfast. Unfortunately vomiting also raised my energy levels straight back to normal again, right before I was about to do my reaction test. I think that today's reaction time is a little bit skewed because of that event.  :Sad: 

 I was stuck with a nagging nausea for the rest of the day. I'm pretty sure it's just one of the symptoms of sleep deprivation, but it could also be due to some inner ear problems I've been having lately.

 My hunger still hasn't quite tamed itself yet. I've been coming to the realization that a new sleeping schedule also calls for a new eating 'schedule'. I can't eat as much all at once as I used to anymore, I have to eat smaller quantities of food more frequently. 

 Besides the nagging nausea, Day 3 was relatively easy. I still haven't had any damaging oversleeps. I just woke up from my last nap of the day and this is the first one in which I actually feel really refreshed, so hopefully that means that I'm making progress.  :smiley:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Glad to see things are still going well. Very nice of you to be considerate of the poor sleepy sharks.  :tongue2:  If you can actually get to the point of being fully rested on that sleep schedule it would open up amazing amounts of time. Keep it up.~

----------


## XT-421

I just hope you don't hurt yourself... :/

Bystander's Edition:

I called Zukin today a few times, she was out of it almost each time. I feel that the fatigue is taking her. I heard the news of her vomiting and felt like total crap for not being there, alas scheduling had different plans for me. I had to call multiple times on multiple occasions, meaning her sleep is becoming deeper and more demanding of her consciousness, I am not sure if this is a good thing or a bad thing.

I pray this doesn't get too much worse tomorrow, as I won't be able to help as much.

~Joe

----------


## Queen Zukin

*End of Day 4*

 Day 4 seems to have a certain new quality about it that Day 3 didn't possess...It's sneaky. Day 4 is waiting to engulf your being with sleep at the very first moment you fail to keep waking lucidity. Or at least it started out that way. 

 I was having problems with my 2am nap. I found that I wasn't able to fall asleep during the time given, and that sleepiness accumulated exponentially and put pressure on my 6am nap. To fix this issue, I've decided to temporarily start my 2am nap at 1:55am, which would give me an extra 5 minutes to fall asleep. 

 So this morning, not having had a fulfilling 2am nap, I made a terrible mistake. Earlier, I had turned my phone to vibrate to make sure that my phone wouldn't wake anyone up if I got a text. I forgot to turn it off of vibrate when I went for my 6am nap. I'm pretty sure the phone still woke me up, but I didn't have that jolt of energy I get when I use the loud alarm on my phone. 

 My friend apparently called me to wake me up, and I don't remember any of this. All I remember is believing that I was on a railroad or something. I eventually figured out that I had dreadfully overslept by half an hour  :Sad: . I've read that oversleeping once or twice is no big deal as long as it doesn't become a habit, so I'll be tightening my grip a bit to make sure that this doesn't happen again. 

 What's even more amazing though is that I slept through my alarm clock. Before beginning this experiment, I read other people's blogs and they would talk about sleeping through their alarm clocks. I giggled because I didn't see how that was even possible...Oops. 

 Unfortunately, once again I couldn't keep my lunch/breakfast down. I'm trying to figure out why this is happening, so far my hypothesis is that this is happening only when I am both eating and moving around. I'm used to eating a small meal while engaging in some other activity, such as cleaning or DDRing - both are the possible reasons why I lost my lunch. 

 It's amazing how fast my body has been catching on. This morning I could feel it especially so. I would feel energized until around 20 minutes before my next nap, where it felt as if I had run into a brick wall. As the day progressed I started losing that drowsy period before my nap, and now I'm happily energized throughout the latter part of the day. I'm not sure if this will continue to hold through, as I've been having issues with keeping awake in the mornings.

 Day 4 was definitely better than Day 3. Hopefully Day 5 will continue to follow the pattern.  :smiley: 

***Possible Dream*

 I say possible because I _think_ that I dreamed this...It may have been a commercial that was wrongly stored in my brain as a dream, but I think it's a dream. In my short little dream I was at a dreary carnival. They were really outdated and there weren't any rides or anything high tech. 

 I hope I can start remembering all of my dreams again. I read somewhere that along Week 3 of being on Uberman your brain patterns change to finally be more efficient and to include REM when you nap.

----------


## XT-421

I know from my mother that a change in sleep schedule causes nausea. It is common to feel queasy, and I know you have a weak stomach (no offense.) If all of thise truly can become habit as you say it can, then it will subside as the normalcy kicks in.


I don't feel like posting the Bystander's edition. I just feel a bit off from all of this, and everything that's been happening with a few of my other friends.

~Joe

----------


## XeL

Sounds like you're doing pretty well! Keep it up  :smiley:

----------


## Queen Zukin

Thanks guys ^  ::D: 

*End of Day 5*

 Skipping naps...It's a type of torture.

 I was fully able to wake up from my 6am nap this morning and get dressed without even a hint of drowsiness. My mother and I went out to town together. She didn't want me driving, for obvious reasons. Though I think I could have been able to drive myself easily though I know it would scare anyone who knew the circumstances. We were getting home late, and it was edging 10am. I was forced to take a nap in the car to stay on track with my schedule. Sleeping in the car didn't get me very far, I probably didn't get into any deep sleep but just skated around the realms of light sleep for 25 minutes. 

 We got home around the time my 10am nap ended. I knew that I couldn't sleep more, though I would have loved to, but I would have to wait it out until my 2pm nap. Those 4 hours were miserable  :Sad: . I was trying desperately to stay awake, sometimes I would just fall asleep with my eyes open. It got to the point where I had to resort to getting my chalk and going outside on the driveway just to try to keep awake. Even that didn't help, I briefly fell asleep while drawing on the driveway.  :Sad: 

 I eventually made it to my 2pm nap where I decided that I *must* do a little catching up on sleep. Because seriously, even Nancy would call this over the top. So instead of sleeping 25 minutes I slept 40 for that nap. Hopefully I didn't screw over my schedule for the rest of the day. Lesson learned..._Do not skip a nap!_

 The rest of my naps for the rest of today were normal and refreshing. I'm still not able to remember my dreams, which is killing me.  :Sad:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

You probably know the essential place of REM, that without it a body would lose its ability to retain body heat regardless of attempts to warm up the surrounding environment. In this way the body has an astounding ability to activate REM sooner and more often in a sleep deprived individual. It might be possible you're entering a type of REM during each of your naps but the deep and concentrated nature of your sleep prevents you from recalling dreams. There's also the bit that dreams in NREM are possible. Overall I think there's hope for dreaming somewhere down the road.

Sounds like you're also experiencing instances of microsleep (falling asleep for a few seconds or less). When you get these a lot it's quite an abysmal task to stay awake. I know, I've had to fight through them whenever I pull an all-nighter for any reason and it seems like nothing I do stops my head from nodding or my eyes from staring blankly. It's good you're recognizing when it's become too much and respond with longer naps. There's no need to subject yourself to torture. I also like how you have a family willing to support you in this project. My parents would probably look at me like I was growing a third hand.  :tongue2: 

I'm really enjoying reading your updates. As always, best of luck.

----------


## XT-421

Bystander's Edition:

She's changing, a lot. She gives off that she is extremely happy and awake, but it seems slightly fabricated, though this is due, probably, to a lack of sleep. Her vision is failing, she saw four things that just flat out were NOT there when she came over, a bits of lethargy are present as well. I am afraid. Her mood seems to also be changing, and she didn't seem as pleased to be around me, which was a bit depressing. This entire project seems to be consuming her, yet I am obligated by my own promises to sit back and help it happen, regardless if she gets hurt or not... :S

~Joe

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Bystander's Edition:
> 
> She's changing, a lot. She gives off that she is extremely happy and awake, but it seems slightly fabricated, though this is due, probably, to a lack of sleep. Her vision is failing, she saw four things that just flat out were NOT there when she came over, a bits of lethargy are present as well. I am afraid. Her mood seems to also be changing, and she didn't seem as pleased to be around me, which was a bit depressing. This entire project seems to be consuming her, yet I am obligated by my own promises to sit back and help it happen, regardless if she gets hurt or not... :S
> 
> ~Joe



 Haha wow that was a bit pessimistic, wasn't it?  :tongue2:

----------


## XeL

Seems like you have the willpower! Impressive.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*End of Day 6*

 I thought it was supposed to get easier from about Day 4. I've had the worst time when it comes to 5am - 11am. As soon as it reaches about noon though I'm completely okay. My 10am nap was almost a disaster. I woke up to my alarm confused. I was for some reason believing that I was a woman trying to get a birth certificate for my child and had to go through the Secretary of State. When I woke up I wondered where my papers went off to, and I was seriously searching all over the room until my friend called and asked if I was awake yet. I was startled at his answer and just said, "Wait, _what_?" realizing that I wasn't who I thought I was.

 Trying to stay awake from there was difficult like it had been all morning. I was having microsleeps just walking up the stairs...I had made a deal with myself that I would refrain from sweets during the adaptation period but this was an emergency. I ate a popsicle, and it helped a LOT. What did I do wrong? Shouldn't it be getting easier? I've been graphing my reaction times everyday at noon for the past 6 days, and so far they have really only gone up (I would have expected that they would have started to return to normal or go back down). I wonder if this correlates. 

 I've been thinking about reducing the number of alarms I'm using in order to help me remember my dreams better. Every time I have to turn off an alarm it's another distraction from trying to remember my dreams, if I'm dreaming yet. However, I'm also major afraid that I'm going to oversleep. I've noticed that during my 6am nap and my 10am nap I'm most likely to oversleep. I'm going to kill two birds with one stone - during those naps I'll sleep in unconventional places. This will train me to learn to sleep in awkward places and I have less of a chance of oversleeping when I'm in a weird position. 





> You probably know the essential place of REM, that without it a body would lose its ability to retain body heat regardless of attempts to warm up the surrounding environment. In this way the body has an astounding ability to activate REM sooner and more often in a sleep deprived individual. It might be possible you're entering a type of REM during each of your naps but the deep and concentrated nature of your sleep prevents you from recalling dreams. There's also the bit that dreams in NREM are possible. Overall I think there's hope for dreaming somewhere down the road.



 Interesting that you say that! During the beginning of the experiment I always felt painfully cold, like a vampire. Being in the basement was near intolerable because of how cold it was. I'm no longer that cold, I've definitely warmed up. Could this mean that I am experiencing REM then?





> Seems like you have the willpower! Impressive.



 Just coming back from being attacked by micronaps, that really made my day.  :smiley:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*End of Day 7 & Week 1*

 I'm proud of myself that I have been so fortunate to make it this far. There have been times when I was so close to just giving in and sleeping. 

 My 6am and 10am naps are still the little tubby turbos causing me so much grief. For my 6am nap I slept on the couch, but that didn't seem to help because I still overslept by about 5 minutes. For my 10am nap, I slept outside and of course went into a mad state of confusion when I woke up. When I woke up, I forgot that I had taken the nap and for some reason I also thought that I was a firefighter (??? lol). My friend called me for my wake up call and I was confused because I had forgotten that I had already napped lol.

 I'm not sure how adversely sleeping in 5-10 minutes on my 6am nap is going to affect me, but it seems like its becoming a habit on those naps. Sleeping in a weird place didn't really help much either. However, I don't want to sleep in _at all_ so I'm curbing this immediately. My next 6am and 10am nap will consist of sleeping on the floor in my sleeping bag with too much clothing on. I don't care how miserable I become, this needs to be nipped in the bud.

*My 2pm nap yielded me my first recalled dream !* In my dream I was staying at a cabin and my family and cousins were there camping too. The cabin was really small and muggy. Somehow I got all of my clothes ruined, and my cousin told me that he would let me borrow some of his clothes. I told him that his clothes would not fit me, he is too little. He pulls out girl clothing out of his suitcase... ::shock:: 

 Later, I go back up to my room in the cabin and talk to some friends over chat. My friend had changed his name to 'Frogic' and was jumping wildly around.  :tongue2:  [/dream]

 On a note not related to sleeping, I've noticed something strange happening. It's most likely the result of sleep deprivation, but it's interesting nonetheless. 2 dimensional pictures have taken on 3 dimensional qualities. It's sort of bizarre, the people in the picture are spatially distinguished from the background. Like watching a movie in 3d. Very curious.  ::o: 

 In the end, today was better than yesterday.  Fortunately, zombie mode is either starting to subside or I'm gaining more control over it. I didn't have to fight off that large chunk of zombieness through the early half of my morning but it seems now as if it were equally distributed throughout my day. Feels kind of fading, alertness wasn't as high as it was the later half of yesterday. I could probably fall asleep just sitting here...

This was a good read

 :SleepMeditate2:

----------


## XT-421

Ya, uh, you totally had me confused for a moment. You tried to convince me that you had yet to go on your nap.

About that vision thing, that is very strange... Tell me if something new comes up because I'd like to see what happens.

~Joe

----------


## XeL

Good job on recalling a dream.





> I forgot that I had taken the nap and for some reason I also thought that I was a firefighter (??? lol)



Man! I've had a similar experience. I once woke up and wondered where my treasure chest had gone.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Beginning of Day 8*

I'm separating Day 8 into several parts (keep reading). If it's getting to be like, Day 18 or something and I still haven't adapted, someone just tell me to stop already  :tongue2: . 

I read a polyphasic blog last night that said there were 2 main challenges when trying to convert to the uberman schedule. The first challenge was to be able to get your needed sleep in 20-30 minutes. The second challenge that polyphasers face happens around Day 8-12, when staying awake is the hardest. 

 My very first nap of Day 8 already proved the sentence true. I woke up on the floor in my sleeping bag with several sweaters on. Of course the idea of wearing too much clothing and napping ultimately failed because it's already 50 degrees in here. With that much clothing on now, I just enjoyed my nap even more.  ::?: 

 However, my goal was achieved. I didn't sleep in even a second. However, a new problem was awaiting me upstairs. It was the luxurious envy of sitting on a couch. I'm not sure what happened, but when I sat down on that couch I was out for 2 hours. I woke up to my mom's friend telling me not to worry about sleeping in, because it was summer. If only things were that easy. _Oh, and I also woke up with the firm belief that I was ruler of Russia._ 

 I had a dream somewhere during that period. I dreamed that I was on vacation again, and that there were a bunch of wild geese outside our house. A few of the geese were lame though, and so we helped to heal them so they could return to the wild. 

 So I'm _really_ hoping that succumbing to the couch's evil desires won't set me back too far in the adaptation phase. After I woke up I felt incredibly disappointed with myself. I'm trying to channel those feelings of disappointment into feelings of hope now so I don't give up. I've noticed that I'm most likely to nod off within 30 minutes of awakening. If anyone has *any* ideas on how to keep me awake and interested those first crucial 30 minutes I would love to hear it! My only idea right now would be to break up these forums posts into 6 posts a day. Right now I'm covering an entire day. I thought maybe if I broke it up then I would have something to do directly after a nap. 

_Ps: You know there's something wrong with your family when no one asks any questions about why I am sleeping in the middle of the computer room in my sleeping bag with 4 jackets on._

----------


## XeL

Running? Walking? Playing an intense video game?

----------


## Queen Zukin

*End of Day 8*

 I feel _so_ much better now. So I guess maybe I'll split the day up if I need too. I'd prefer not to...It looks prettier being in one giant chunk  ::D: . 

 I've been really surprised at how often I've been feeling like a zombie today. On the usual day the severe drowsiness passes over at noon. I'm wondering if this was caused by oversleeping 2 hours this morning or if I'm approaching another hard part. Because I was so extremely fatigued, I had to insert a small 20 minute nap at about 3:30pm. That seemed to help a little. 





> Running? Walking? Playing an intense video game?



 Walking doesn't keep me awake  ::chuckle:: . The new DDR mats I ordered a week ago came in today. I'm very excited! I had a lot of fun double freestyling and playing Oni mode. So, this is probably what's going to be keeping me awake the next few days.

 I've also decided I'm not going to worry about recalling my dreams yet. I need to focus on getting out of bed ASAP.

 Ok, just woke up from my 10pm nap. This was the first nap that I woke up before my alarm clock went off. It feels really great, nice and refreshed!  ::D: 

 I was going to wait until about Day 20 to post the graph I'm making of my reaction times, but I might post the first half on Day 10 because the trend in the graph is not what I expected.  ::shock::

----------


## XeL

> Walking doesn't keep me awake



Damn. O_O

Also, what about caffeine tablets? Or just coke/coffee? 

I'm glad you managed to get up before your alarm went off! Progress!  ::D:

----------


## XT-421

No Caffine! (Sorry XeL,) That will offset the sleeping schedule!

DDR probably works, (especially your freestyling techniques */jealous*) and if that doesn't, ask me to go bike riding, and we'll try not to fall.

~Joe

----------


## Queen Zukin

> No Caffine! (Sorry XeL,) That will offset the sleeping schedule!



Actually I'm totally guilty of a bowl of chocolate double fudge brownie ice cream last night... ::wink::

----------


## Queen Zukin

*End of Day 9*

 This morning felt _amazing_! The contrast between yesterday and today is staggering. Yesterday I wasn't sure if I was going to be able to make it through the adaptation period. I thought that I must be doing something wrong if I felt that tired. Yesterday was by far the hardest day. 

 Everything was good until my 10am nap. My friend says that he called me to wake me up, and I told him that I was waking up or I was awake. I remember nothing, which makes it very suspicious. All I remember from that mysterious time period is a store...And hopefully that was just a dream  ::shock:: . 

 After that hazy incident I felt extremely groggy (which leads me to believe that there might have been an element of oversleeping). I had issues trying to stay awake in the car, so I had to go back home again until I could get some decent rest at my 2pm nap. 

 I was in and of zombie mode after my afternoon naps. I've discovered that DDR isn't the best way to escape from zombie mode, Mario Brothers is  ::shock:: . My friend linked me a few of their online games and that really woke me up again. 

Otherwise the rest of the day has been pretty easy. I'm falling asleep at every nap still, though I've noticed that some naps have deeper sleeps than the other naps (6am & 10am nap).

----------


## Wildman

Best of luck with your trial, sounds pretty intense!

----------


## Queen Zukin

*End of Day 10*

 When I start each entry with the header _End of Day ..._ I always feel bad for the corresponding number. End of day 10? Yeah right! I don't deserve that. 

 If you noticed my self-hate, then you probably could also jump to the conclusion that something awful has happened - I overslept. I set the alarm on my phone for 2:25pm. The battery in my phone died, and I'm not awoken until 6:30, the end of my 6pm nap. 

 Tomorrow, my friend and I are going to the store and we are going to stock up on alarm clocks. I don't care how many it takes, as long as it gets the job done. I also feel like I don't deserve the title of 'Day 10 Uberman' anymore. The heading of tomorrow's entry will be 'End of Day 1'. I feel that it's more appropriate than 'End of Day 11'.

 Don't think that I'm giving up - I'm not. If anything, now it's really just begun.

 Oh, and before I forget, I promised you guys the half completed chart on Day 10. I'm not sure if I'm going to continue recording my reaction times in that chart because after an oversleep like this one I believe it might mess up the data. 


 I wasn't expecting that trend in the data. I was expecting that my reaction time would shoot up and then gradually return to normal. That might be the case already, but 10 days isn't sufficient enough to see the entire trend.

----------


## Jakro

Brutal to oversleep that deep in it, but other than that you seem to be doing fine. I'm also trying Uberman at the moment, I'm currently on the day four and have already suffered two oversleeps, so effectively I'm still in square one. Both oversleeps were physical activity related (after playing a soccer match), so I hope I'm going to progress now that I will not have matches for a few days.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Brutal to oversleep that deep in it, but other than that you seem to be doing fine. I'm also trying Uberman at the moment, I'm currently on the day four and have already suffered two oversleeps, so effectively I'm still in square one. Both oversleeps were physical activity related (after playing a soccer match), so I hope I'm going to progress now that I will not have matches for a few days.



 High five for trying uberman (but sucks that you overslept!)! Do you have a blog?

----------


## Jakro

Well yeah, but it's a rambly mess mostly that I wrote during the days so post therefore feel really disjointed.
http://dymaxionexperiment.blogspot.com/

It started as a dymaxion in last February, but I soon enough switched to Uberman before failing in it too. I just made it through my hardest nap without oversleeps this time.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Well yeah, but it's a rambly mess mostly that I wrote during the days so post therefore feel really disjointed.
> http://dymaxionexperiment.blogspot.com/
> 
> It started as a dymaxion in last February, but I soon enough switched to Uberman before failing in it too. I just made it through my hardest nap without oversleeps this time.



Dymaxion is scary.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*End of Day 1*

 Or end of Day 11, doesn't matter. 

 Surprisingly, today was really easy. I was wide awake in the morning *gasp* and stayed that way pretty much throughout the day. There were only a few times when I really got sleepy. I still fell asleep at my nap times, just not a real deep sleep. When I took my reaction times for today, I was really shocked at what my results were. I scored a better reaction time than I did on Day 1.  ::shock:: 

 My friend and I got 8 cheapo alarm clocks, so I'm no longer running the risk of sleeping in anymore. Seriously if I sleep in, you guys have the right to slap me. I hid the little alarm clocks throughout my room so I couldn't turn them all off at once when I woke up. When they all went off, I tried my best to find all of them and turn them off but I'm missing one alarm clock...It ran out of buzzer time so it's probably lost in my closet until tomorrow when it goes off again.

 I know that I'm going to sound ridiculous for figuring this out just now, but I've found eating more really helps. If I eat a meal equivalent to lunch or dinner at around midnight and 7am I don't feel as tired as I would without it.

 One thing that I forgot to mention in my earlier posts was some weird sleep amnesia that I've been getting. When I wake up from a nap, sometimes I'll forget that I even took the nap. My memory is erased as far back as 10 minutes before I fell asleep...I wouldn't even remember setting my alarm clock. It's not really an issue because I usually have Joe calling me to make sure I'm awake, which helps me remember. I've always been a real forgetful person though, so this really isn't anything new.

 I had something else real important to talk about here, but I forgot.  ::roll::

----------


## Jakro

> Dymaxion is scary.



And impossible. At least that's the conclusion I've come. I mean maybe it's possible for someone who has done Uberman for prolonged period of time to adjust to Dymaxion, but it seems pretty impossible to just transition straight to it.

----------


## Jakro

Gotta post this here. I can't keep my trail of thought at all anymore, I'm so badly sleep-deprived. I mean look what non-sense I wrote into my latest entry:





> Germans were smart enough and ttook the first bit of advice on terms of sleeping somewhere else. I am very tired again at the start of this nap, so I'd expect him hel him sleep soon.
> 
> What the hell am I writing?!
> 
> "eyot cumo up js pugffein kuvs"
> 
> I just had to maintain something I wrote that doesn't make any sense. I was too tired to keep my eyes open. Sorry. I gotta get up before I fall asleep, there's that risk gain.



Good stuff! I mean, I'm decent in English, but it's like my brain just skips between phrases and uses similar words and it ends up bunch of nonsense. And the middle phrase was just an example of my current typo-frequency. 

I still don't get why I have written Germans. I'm pretty messed up alright.

----------


## Queen Zukin

How long has it been since you've slept? Try taking a cold shower.

----------


## Jakro

I feel fine now (it's day now, daytime has given no problems for me so far) I had just awaken when I wrote that nonsense, probably there was some intense sleep inertia in play there. It's only 29 hours since my last oversleep and I've gotten naps on schedule. Just thought that was hilarious.

Incidentally, I've been taking cold showers pretty consistently, though more to keep my self cool than anything else. Here's record-breaking heat wave at the moment. If I feel like falling asleep I usually either go jogging or beating up punching bag

----------


## Queen Zukin

*End of Day 2*

 I had a huge response typed out, and then lost it because of the forum update. </3

 The re-write of my day is not going to be as in depth as the original. 

 My circadian rhythm seems to have done a 180, I am alert when I used to be tired, and tired when I used to be alert. I'm not sure if this switch is a good or a bad thing, but it's definitely been interesting.  

 Today was the first day since the very beginning of the experiment that I drove a car. I left at 7am to get a present for my friend's birthday party that was happening later that morning. It felt great, I was alert and focused.

 I got home later that day at around 2:20. My attention and energy was plummeting because I was late for a nap. I felt soo tired it was terrible. I decided to take an hour nap instead of a short 25 minute nap because I didn't see how a short nap could possibly combat what I was against. When I woke up, I felt groggy and disorientated.

 My 6pm nap was by far one of the best naps I've taken since I began. I woke up very refreshed, and even remembered a dream! In my dream humanity was surviving off of energy from the sun. People harvested the sun's energy in long test tube vials that were either blue, yellow, or green. The ending of the dream had something to do with a transsexual who was mad at his/her partner so he/she jumped in a pool. 

 About an hour after my 6pm nap I started to get really tired again. When I woke up from my 10pm nap, I had amnesia again and had forgotten that I had taken the nap. That's really annoying.  :Sad: 

 I think Day 1 (11) was probably better than Day 2 (12) but today might have been better if I hadn't missed my 2pm nap. I still had a surprisingly quick reaction time today.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*End of Day 13*

 I'm just going to call the days by their proper number again, it's too misleading naming them otherwise. 

 So yep, all has been real good here. No oversleeps or nothing it's pretty smooth sailing. I've been 'almost' remembering a lot of my dreams. When I 'almost' remember something, it's like I _think_ I had a dream about a certain something, but I can't remember any details. I think I had a dream about a waterpark and the exchange student. 

 Today my friend and I went out to see Inception. It was totally awesome!!! We scheduled it in between naps and made perfect timing. 

 I'm still feeling the effects of a reversed circadian rhythm. Zombie mode has been both gaining strength and losing it at the same time. I felt a lot of zombie mode today, but I can easily get rid of it by captivating my mind. It's no longer about physical activity, it's about how interested I am in my surroundings. If I get bored then I'll drop off the face of the planet.

 A lot of people write about how they feel their days meshing together and so 1 week feels like 2 weeks. I'm not feeling that, maybe it's because I'm used to staying up extremely late already. 

 Hmm I think that's it for today.  :smiley:

----------


## Jakro

That's nice to hear! I'm one week in and despite all the over-sleeps I'm starting to have REM-sleep more consistently now. I had an awesome nap just and I'm now feeling the best I've felt since I started.

Oh and the sleep-inertia or whatever half-asleep writing struck again both last night and this morning. I deleted both entries, but they were once again pretty crazy stuff, much more nonsensical this time an containing lot of just mishmash of letters.

I feel like I've been on this schedule for a month. Days don't necessarily mix as every phase has already established themselves very different so there's clear transition every day, but the few hours this add to the day really feel like adding a ton. Of course the fact that you're going to sleep and waking up 6 times a day also contributes.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*End of Day 14*

 Aaaaaah.

 2am - feel like i had a dream. Frag about a blonde headed chick who was a poly sleeper. she was standing in her bedroom talking about poly sleeping. she was real aged even tho she was young. 

6am - felt like i rem'd again but I was unnecessarily woken up twice. First by my alarm clock which was set at the wrong time, second time by Joe calling me. 

[8:30 am - zombie mode can easily be solved by playing iSketch]

10am - amnesia after nap, got over it quick

2pm - slept outside. found it hard to sleep because it was real hot out there. turned over on my side, probably only slept for a few minutes

[5:30 pm - first real round of zombie mode that is harder to cure]

6pm - I was on the computer and I was really tired, fighting to stay awake. I looked at the clock and it said 5:35...I looked back at it was 6:05...What?! I totally blacked out during that 30 minute period. I think that I was awake because I have vague memories of being awake....But I'm not really sure... ::?: 

 I was really, really tired after that. I assume it's because I hadn't had 2 good naps in a row yet. I kept falling asleep at the computer. 

 I woke up in my bed around 10:18...How did I get here? Damnit, 3 naps now that I haven't slept through. I walked back into the computer room where I continued to have micro sleeps up until this point. Somewhere throughout the day I had a cornfield dream. 

 So that was my day. It started out wonderfully and degraded as I continued to either miss naps or have low quality naps. *yawns*

----------


## Jakro

I'm having minor problems as well. It's clear that I'm adapting since 90 % of my naps are completely trouble-free. For many naps I went asleep and woke up just before the alarm exactly 20 minutes later. The refreshness of the naps still varies, but overall I've been feeling good. Except night. That has been my problem part. I let my judgement lapse again by going to bed to "relax" for a few minutes and ended up napping an extra 40 mins. It's nothing severe, but it will slow down my total adaptation by making couple of next days harder. Amnesia and all other more extreme symptomps seem to have subsided already.

You really need to get off the computer if you seem to be blacking out like that. Do you have a plan how long you're going to keep going?

----------


## Queen Zukin

> I'm having minor problems as well. It's clear that I'm adapting since 90 % of my naps are completely trouble-free. For many naps I went asleep and woke up just before the alarm exactly 20 minutes later. The refreshness of the naps still varies, but overall I've been feeling good. Except night. That has been my problem part. I let my judgement lapse again by going to bed to "relax" for a few minutes and ended up napping an extra 40 mins. It's nothing severe, but it will slow down my total adaptation by making couple of next days harder. Amnesia and all other more extreme symptomps seem to have subsided already.
> 
> You really need to get off the computer if you seem to be blacking out like that. Do you have a plan how long you're going to keep going?



End of this month or maybe a little later, if I'm not adapted yet then I might just drop it. Usually the computer helps to keep me awake but I guess today was the exception. Most of my naps (not counting today, today was just very unfortunate for naps) are usually trouble free but like you I have a time of day when it gets real hard. Mine is around 6pm-10pm. After that, even in the middle of the night, it's real easy.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I just woke up from my 2am nap, basically my first undisrupted nap in about 20 hours. I feel a lot better now, and I remember a dream  :smiley: . In my dream I was biking with 2 other people in the woods. Our path was treacherous and one part of the trail involved biking right off the edge of a large drop. Nightfall was coming quickly and the mosquitoes wee coming out. I asked the girl if she had any mosquito spray, and I was surprised when she said yes. She just didn't seem like the person to have mosquito spray. 

 At one point in the dream I also may have become lucid. I remember looking at my hands. The left hand was normal, but when I looked at the right hand it only had 3 fingers. 

 I also get a weird feeling that in the dream I was trying to build something.

----------


## Jakro

This morning has been a total mess. I overslept again - this time over 2 hours - two oversleeps in a space of few hours. We'll see how big of a setback it is during the rest of the day's naps. If I don't start getting it right again soon all my good work so far will have gone to waste. I mean I was already feeling good the whole day yesterday, I really should've just kept going instead of wrecking the whole progress.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Are you withholding caffeine or sugar? 

 I found that my drowsiness yesterday was 95% caused by the disturbances while I was trying to nap. I feel fine now.

----------


## Jakro

I don't do caffeine to begin with and all the sugar I get is from fruit. I know that this was just a lack of discipline on my part, I was feeling a little tired but somehow managed to do the traditional convincing to myself that I'm just going to lay down a moment, of course I'm not going to sleep! I don't remember how I ended up sleeping the second oversleep, though.

I can only be angry with myself because I'm 100 % succeeding if I keep even the same discipline I had in the first few days. The worst part is clearly over - though it'll be interesting to see if I hit as bad narcolepsy tonight as I did week ago, since I'm gonna play a football (soccer) match in the evening. It really messed me up last week, we'll see what happens today. If I remember correctly both those times (had 2 matches early last week) led to oversleeps.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*End of Day 15*

 By far today has been the best day since I begun sleeping polyphasically. I have had so much energy, so much productivity, and yet at the same time I have enough time just to chill out and have fun!  ::D: 

 2am - Posted above. Great nap, remembered a dream.

 6am - Good nap but I couldn't recall any dreams.

 10am - Another very refreshing nap. I dreamed that I was in the backyard, and in the backyard was a large ditch. My mom and sis were doing some really weird lawn work, and she wanted me to drop a pebble in the ditch. It was a purple pebble. I did so and a small group of other kids found me. An old friend of mine was in the group. We talked before we had to leave again. I noticed I was wearing a white top. 

 2pm - Had trouble falling asleep during this nap, but I was able to. 

 6pm - Another nap that I had trouble falling asleep. I was too energized with the past naps. I'll be needing to relax more before my naps if this continues. 

 10pm -Nap was same as the others, felt great though because I was starting to get tired. 

 I'm starting to think that oversleeping isn't such a bad thing after all. On Day 10, I had a tragic 4 hour oversleep. However, this turned out to be in my advantage. Here's my theory: During the oversleep, what remained of my circadian rhythm was completely destroyed and rerouted. I believe that my body grabbed this chance to get a good sleep, and because I slept so long it must have thought that this was my core sleep, thus 'fixing' my circadian rhythm. The past few days after that oversleep I was no longer getting tired during the 7am-11am chunk...I was getting tired from 4pm - 10pm, very close to the time where I overslept. The day after the oversleep I felt amazing...

 I overslept yesterday multiple times. Today I feel amazing and my circadian rhythm has changed again...coincidence?

 I found this article really entertaining, especially the iNap Nano...Oh how I can relate  ::chuckle::

----------


## Jakro

I hope I feel amazing by the day 15. Though I have felt pretty normal for a couple of days now, I just keep oversleeping for the weirdest of reasons. This time I apparently set all of my alarms 4 hours too late and thus slept 4 hours too much.

Back in March when I was trying this I used to oversleep constantly by just sleeping through my alarm, no matter how hard-to-reach places I put it. In this attempt I have woken like 32 out of 33 when alarm sounds - every oversleep has had a different reason than sleeping through the alarm.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*End of Day 16*

 It looks as though 11pm-4am is my new trouble zone, it's still not very difficult but it exists. Both 2am and 6am naps went as expected. 

 I went to the beach today between my 10am nap and my 2pm nap. Something that I've been noticing more often is more frequent amnesia after waking...About 2/3 of the  naps I woke up from I forgot that I even took. If anyone has any suggestions about that I would really love to hear them. 

 My 6pm nap was the WTF-er for today. I wanted to try to WILD into a dream. I didn't last very long and eventually lost consciousness anyways but when I woke up I was no longer in my bed. I was sitting in the diningroom in an upturned chair in the middle of the room. I had knives in my right hand and paper towel's in my left. I had no idea how I got there...

 I was able to dream at my 10pm nap. I dreamed that I was at my grandmother's house. I was working outside and trying to watch my dog because next to us was a military zone. My dog catches sight of a peacock and corners it. He takes a bite into its wing and I try to free the peacock. 

 Right now it's really tempting to go back to monophasic sleep, which is silly because I'm so far out in the trial. I'm probably just feeling extra tired because of the 'wtf-oversleep' I had today. Today was ok, I was a little more tired than I was yesterday.

----------


## XT-421

"My 6pm nap was the WTF-er for today. I wanted to try to WILD into a dream. I didn't last very long and eventually lost consciousness anyways but when I woke up I was no longer in my bed. I was sitting in the diningroom in an upturned chair in the middle of the room. I had knives in my right hand and paper towel's in my left. I had no idea how I got there..."

Ok, I don't want to sound like a worrywart again, but, do you mind if the next time you try this I'm over? I have two reasons.

1. I want to make sure that knife doesn't end up in yourself somehow.

2. I want to videotape this, lol. Wtf happened? A knife in one hand and paper towels in the other? Sounds like a great day. ;D

~Joe

----------


## Jakro

My body does pretty accurate job in mantaining the current schedule. Easy four naps during the day, then it's get a bit harder in the night, but I make it to both naps, only to fall asleep again for a 7th nap and an oversleep. Then the very next nap seems always be the only REM I remember. It's like 1,5h core + 6 naps.. Not quite Uberman, I'd rather call it Lamerman. 

I'm going for a last push to make the final adjustment in next few days. I know I have the means to get through the sleep deprivation symptoms at nights, but I just have been lacking the discipline and willpower to make it. I guess I thought I could stop using them after the first week.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I'm thinking about going to Everyman. The midnight - 4am block is fucking murder. Maybe if I can adapt to everyman then I'll eventually cut out the core sleep if I want. I'll post back later with my new nap times.

----------


## Queen Zukin

So for now I plan to have my core at Midnight - 3am, with 20 minute naps at 8am, 1pm, and 6pm. I'm still thinking about going back to monophasic, trying to adapt has been so stressful. The main thing I don't to give up is that chunk of time around 7am - noon. I've never been an early riser so being able to be up that early has been such an acheivement to me. 

 I'd like some feedback..._try_ to stay on uberman, attempt everyman (should be easy going from uberman to everyman), or go monophasic?

----------


## Jakro

Well you've tried long enough imo, going monophasic certainly isn't bad option to reset the rhytms and clear all the sleep-dep. But if you think you can pull off adjusting to everyman, go for it by all means. You could try adjusting to Everyman for few days and then re-evaluate how you feel.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Yep I've decided to do everyman for the next few days. If I am able to adapt I'm probably going to make this my permanent schedule. When I was still doing uberman I was planning on switching to everyman near the end of the summer anyways.

----------


## XT-421

Ok, you know me, you know my opinions on this whole altering sleep thing.

But if there's nothing I hate worse it's a quitter. Don't go back to monophasic sleeping until you've stuck it to yourself that you are in control of yourself.(does that even make sense? I don't know...) 

Stick with it as long as you want to, and when you're finally done, and you can say "Ok, I've done it, I've tried it, I've got my opinions on it. All of the experience is complete, and I am done with this," and mean it, then I'd think it is a fine time to take a good long nap.

Just wait until I get back from camp before you let yourself go monophasic again, ok?

~Joe

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Ok, you know me, you know my opinions on this whole altering sleep thing.
> 
> But if there's nothing I hate worse it's a quitter. Don't go back to monophasic sleeping until you've stuck it to yourself that you are in control of yourself.(does that even make sense? I don't know...) 
> 
> Stick with it as long as you want to, and when you're finally done, and you can say "Ok, I've done it, I've tried it, I've got my opinions on it. All of the experience is complete, and I am done with this," and mean it, then I'd think it is a fine time to take a good long nap.
> 
> Just wait until I get back from camp before you let yourself go monophasic again, ok?
> 
> ~Joe



I've already told you that I'm going to do Everyman, not monophasic. I've learned a lot from Uberman: self discipline, what a micronap feels like, what it feels like to dream while awake, that bizarre feeling the instant you accidentally lose consciousness, how to feel like shit 24/7 and still be forced to find the motivation to keep going, and how cruel some people can be. I'm mostly converting to Everyman as an investment on my sanity at this point, the adaptation phase is extremely psychologically painful. If I'm going to attempt Uberman again I need to do it on a clean slate - 17 days in and not adapted is not a good sign. I think if I tried it again I could probably get it right, but I really need to wait awhile.

 On a less serious note, I was talking to my mother about polyphasic sleeping. She sleeps about 6 hours a night, and has about an hour and a half long nap midday. I told her that she was a biphasic sleeper, and she responded "I am _not_ a biphasic sleeper!"  ::chuckle::

----------


## Queen Zukin

Mmm having that core nap last night felt so nice! When I woke up I was of course real sleepy, but it was a different kind of sleepiness than I was used to. It was like a 'drunk with sleep' sleepiness. This kind of sleepiness actually felt real nice, because I was used to the sleep-deprived tiredness. I know I had some dreams but I didn't write them down.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I accidentally woke up at about 17 minutes into my nap and then fell back asleep again, so I remembered 2 dreams. 

* Swinging Thing*

 In my first dream some people had made a contraption that was like a giant shopping cart swinging in the air. The purpose was to ride in it. I got in the giant metal cage and it swung around fast. I accidentally fell asleep inside the giant swinging shopping cart and awoke in another dream. In the dream I was crawling through a really large pipe, and I knew that I was dreaming. I looked at the end of the pipe and hoped that nothing scary was waiting for me on the other side. One of my friends appeared and greeted me.

* Scavenger Hunt*

 In my other dream, I was at school. I was wearing a green top, a green skirt, and a gray jacket. A guy was hitting on me and I found this scene very strange so I attempted to do a reality check but before I could a giant monster truck ripped through the back wall and nailed some innocent kid. We were all standing around looking at what happened and the kid that got hit manages to get out from underneath the truck without a scratch. Some students take pictures. I turned around and the classroom no longer existed. Instead there was a large stream/tiny river running through a muddy landscape. A teacher from my freshmen year was there, and she was telling us that we were going to do a scavenger hunt. The scavenger hunt lead us to odd places, like inside lockers and in other teacher's rooms. In one of the hints I was in the elementary school and a little girl with crazy hair was talking to me. She helped me find the locker I was looking for. Inside the locker was a few jackets of mine and some taco shells.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Like I expected, I adapted pretty quickly to the Everyman schedule. The only time I'm sleepy is an hour before my core nap and an hour after it. I'm not going to update my dream journal like I used to on a bulk day basis, rather I'm going to update it whenever I remember a dream. One of the things I've noticed since switching to Everyman is that I no longer get HH before I fall asleep. When I was doing Uberman I would get very heavy HH, now I get almost none. Also, my sleep amnesia seems to be completely gone  ::D: ! 

*4 Wheeler Rollercoaster*

  I was at Cedar Point waiting for my friend to meet me there. A lot of people were rushing by, and I recognized a lot of people that I knew. I sat on a cement staircase waiting for my friend. A guy was offering rides in his roller coaster but I didn't feel like doing anything yet. 

 I eventually decided to walk around the park, and enough walking lead me to my grandparent's house. My grandfather was outside with his 4 wheeler. A group of people were standing around and he was showing them his rollercoaster rides. I stood with the group for a few minutes before I realized that I was missing one of my naps!

 I ran inside the house to find somewhere to sleep and found my bedroom. I stood there for a minute, and thought _this is very strange...How did I get here?_  I did a reality check and at first I had 5 fingers but then they morphed into 8. I stood there for a moment thinking about how cool it was that I had a separate body on the physical plane. I looked at my hands to try to stabilize the dream a bit more, and looked away. I looked back at my hands and looked away again but I was becoming captivated by my hands. Deep detail was forming around me. 

 I woke up and noticed that I had only been sleeping for 15 minutes of my 25 minute nap.

----------


## Jakro

I gave up the attampt after another oversleep, especially considering the manner of it: I just convinced myself somehow that is'ts okay to go to sleep now, and I was so tired that it worked. I'm going to re-attempt at some point during fall. It just was so clear to me that I wasn't succeeding with the amount of oversleeps I had.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> I gave up the attampt after another oversleep, especially considering the manner of it: I just convinced myself somehow that is'ts okay to go to sleep now, and I was so tired that it worked. I'm going to re-attempt at some point during fall. It just was so clear to me that I wasn't succeeding with the amount of oversleeps I had.



 That's sad to hear, but I definitely understand. I might try again next summer. 

*Crazy Bus*

  I was in a bus that went through crazy parts of the city. The people in the bus were really jacked up. There was a guy who was suicidal and kept leaving his belongings on the bus, and another guy who after he got out stood in front of the bus so it couldn't proceed. The bus had to take a shortcut through someone's lawn. I remember something about a railroad too.

----------


## Jakro

I'll probably re-attempt in month or so. I know you're supposed to take a couple of months break between attempts but I still don't feel like putting it too much back as adaptation gets harder later the year it is. I'll be timing it so that I have someone there to help me through the adaptation. On the other hand, part of me wants to re-attempt now that I don't feel tired.. (I slept 14 hours straight after I decided to give up).

----------


## Queen Zukin

> I'll probably re-attempt in month or so. I know you're supposed to take a couple of months break between attempts but I still don't feel like putting it too much back as adaptation gets harder later the year it is. I'll be timing it so that I have someone there to help me through the adaptation. On the other hand, part of me wants to re-attempt now that I don't feel tired.. (I slept 14 hours straight after I decided to give up).



 Good luck and remember to keep me posted. I'm still doing Everyman, it's nice because my mind already adapted to having REM in a 25 minute nap but I think I might make my naps shorter because I think on the 25 minute mark my brain is about to go into slow-wave again. I plan on taking a video camera and filming when I sleep so I can see when I go into REM (why not?  :tongue2: ). 

*Depolarization*

 I was in college and I was driving through a parking lot. A giant blue sign said DEPOLARIZATION and pointed to the far end of the parking lot. I had the easiest schedule, to the point where I was considering adding more classes. There were a lot of wild animals running through campus like sheep and shit. I'm feeling kind of lazy so I'm not going to go into great depth like normal but my best friend got mad at me for some reason, and then I went for a walk and saw bunnies.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Spies on a Bus*

 My wife and I (I was a man in the dream) were spies. I don't remember too much of this dream other than one of the last scenes, where a bus came. We were trying to fit a mega load of people on the bus and it wasn't working. It was for a scene in a movie that we were trying to shoot. I also remember something about slowing down time. That was pretty cool.

----------


## XeL

Alright, I finally caught up.

I'm not entirely familiar with everyman. Is it less demanding than uberman?





> I also remember something about slowing down time. That was pretty cool.



Awesome! I've had 2 of these dreams pretty recently. It was all after I watched this Japanese movie, Returner.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Alright, I finally caught up.
> 
> I'm not entirely familiar with everyman. Is it less demanding than uberman?
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! I've had 2 of these dreams pretty recently. It was all after I watched this Japanese movie, Returner.



 Yes, it's a lot less demanding and a lot easier on my schedule seeing as I don't have to take a nap every 4 hours. The only issue is that it's still not entirely compatible with monophasers. I'm going on a trip with my friends in about a week and I don't know how I'm going to be able to stay on Everyman without waking them up at 3am every morning and trying to get all of my naps in.  :Sad: 

*Not in my car!*

I was with Shane Dawson and we were making a movie, lol. I talked to my sister for a while about something, and went downstairs and talked to my mom. We were having a shortage of food and she burned a tray of something. I told mom that I was going out. 

[missing time]

 I'm in the car with my friend who I know online. He says that he wants to go and pick up some weed. We drive to a strip of businesses. On the sidewalk of the casino were either a lot of prostitutes or just advertising for their business. They would ask you about coming inside the casino and give you a little token. But this wasn't the casino that we were to be visiting. He drove further down the road and we were in an outdoor casino. He was playing a game where you roll a di and have to get the right number. He told me that he needed to pretend like his family was playing with him. I'm uninterested.

 Two large porcupines come stumbling down the hill next to us. Everyone turns around and looks at them. The two porcupines start screaming before turning into little children. The manager rushes to the two little children and instead of him ushering them out of the casino area, he teaches them to gamble. 

 After he got the weed, his dad got in the car with us. His dad said that he needed to pick up some beer (in the dream beer was really illegal or something) and I was strongly against it seeing as I already had weed in the car.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I keep forgetting to post back here! I've found that I'm continuously waking up about 15-17 minutes through my nap and remembering a dream. I didn't write down the dream I had this time so I forgot it, but I'll probably remember it later in the day. After my 1pm nap today I'm thinking about reducing my naps to 18 minutes and seeing if anything changes. 

 I have some bad news though. I will most likely have to end my polyphasic sleep schedule either August 1st or about a week after that. On August first I'm going on a trip with my friends and we will have to share a hotel room. I doubt that they will enjoy being woken at 3am  :Sad: . A little more than a week later after August 1st I'm getting my wisdom teeth removed...I'd prefer to sleep away the pain rather than stay awake during it. However I'm probably never going to be a true monophaser again. I'll probably be slightly everyman or biphasic.

 I'll try to make another update later today if I remember that dream I had.

----------


## Queen Zukin

This is getting really strange. I _never_ feel tired anymore. I'm tempted to always skip my naps because I'm not tired enough to take them (but if I try I can fall asleep). I'm not really remembering dreams from my naps anymore, so I took my video camera and recorded one of my naps so I could see when I went into REM. I didn't. I can see why I might not have attained REM though. My nap was pushed off an hour and I ate a big meal before it, so it could have an effect. I'll do another test tomorrow to verify.

 My dream from my core nap isn't clear. I only remember a lot of girls screaming at the top of their lungs.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Hmm I dreamed during my 8am nap.

*Big Ass Bass*

 I was in the basement and I looked out my window. Through the snowfall I saw a tornado! Eeeek! Later after the tornado was gone I went outside and the yard was flooded. My mom and my dog were sitting next to a large puddle. I came over there and sat next to them, and saw what they were looking at. In the water was a really large bass. I touched my fingers to the water and the bass came and stuck its mouth out. It opened its mouth and revealed a full set of razor sharp teeth!  ::shock::

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Queen Ann's Lace*

  I was staying in a cabin with a girl and a boy about my age. The guy didn't really care what we were doing, he just minded his own business and listened to music. The girl was eccentric and liked to shower with her clothes on. 

 The next day we went for a walk outside in the fields. There were many different types of wildflowers and many different color variations of Queen Ann's Lace. I decided that I was going to make a bouquet of Queen Ann's Lace. I would have 3 if each different color. So far there was orange, purple, yellow, and white. 

 We stopped at the edge of the path and the girl asked me if I saw anyone inside the house across the busy street. The windows were tinted but I didn't think I saw anyone. She told me that we were going to go on another trail, but this one was slightly more dangerous. To get to the trail we had to hide inside a small building until the coast was clear.  

 We kept walking down the roadless path until we reached a large white shed covered in vines. She opened the door and we walked inside. There was a long hall and many doors on each side. At the far end of the hall was the door out. She told me that a family lived here. She said that I needed to stay inside the shed while she made sure that the coast was clear. 

 She left the large shed and I heard the family in the room next to me. The light shone a fluorescent blue as I waited for her to return. My phone rang. On the other end was the shadey voice of a man. He said something like this - 'This is what you get for hiding in the shed.' I didn't understand what he meant at first but then I sort of realized. The shed was paid and owned by a company and people were illegally living in it. 

 I turned back around and a few of the doors were open. The place was a mess. 

 "I need to clean up real badly," a man says.

 "I'm pretty good at cleaning, I'll do it for you," I offer.

 "I wouldn't have anything to pay you with but a few pennies," The man replies. 

 I get another phone call, and it's an agency that wants me to design a stepchart for a new DDR song. I go back to the cabin and finish it up. 

 A few days later in the dream I am mailed a CD. The CD contains my stepchart and the song formatted to the DDR screen so that I can test the flow. The song is harder than I intended it to be. 

 Well apparently, my friend from another forum got in an accident and was in a wheelchair. He also needed to test the song. He uploaded a video of him passing the DDR song with an 88%..._What?!_ He's in a wheelchair for christ's sake and I can't even pass it! 

 While I'm testing the video game, ads appear occasionally. One of the ads had a man in a pub drinking beer. He was on a polyphasic schedule and trying to stay awake. I thought it was interesting how they had ads about that now.

 The doorbell rang and I greeted my visitor. He told me that he was going to take me home from the cabin. He was a guy I knew that never really talked to me much because he was shy. 

 We got in the car. It was morning and dew was still on the windows. He told me that he saw my friend's video but he thought that I still did a good job. He dropped me off at my house and walked me to the door. I told him about the polyphasic ad I saw on the television.

 "Oh really? That's cool but I'm really not into that anymore," He said cooly. Wait...Jakro? I was going to ask him who he was but he was already walking away...

----------


## Queen Zukin

*It's Already Halloween?* 

 I was getting a costume together for Halloween, and in the end I was a cat. My costume was pretty sucky and I didn't even get a chance to do my makeup. Later I was wondering how it was Halloween already, and how I'm getting a bit too old for this and also that I didn't have anyone to go with.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Q Zukin's Dream Journal*
rawrs <3



*Normal Dreams are written in Black
Lucid Dreams are written in Green
Other highlights are in Purple
Nightmares/Extreme Action in Blue
*


* Comments totally appreciated! <3* *Goals:**
Divide by ZeroGo to the VoidPyrokinesis
*

*Favorite Dreams:**God of TansAppearances Can Be DeceivingDream Queen (Council of Dreamers)TreasonThe GlitchLatzIronic DreamThe Magic School Bus Came to Pick Me Up!*

*Witty Dreams:*
Killer LemonsMaster's Degree in BSChocolate CoincidenceHow Evil Men AreI'm an Italian Medusa

*Favorite Nightmares/Action Dreams:*
EfficacyCrazy Psychotic Substitute Bus DriverFirst to DieBrown and BrokenSoul Stealers

 :Off to Bed:

----------


## Queen Zukin

I dreamed last night that I was at school, and the school was really deserted and sort of creepy. There were still a few people there, and we ate lunch in the cafeteria. It had that creepy dreamy feeling to it.

 I'll be gone for the next 2-3 days cause I'm going on a trip and won't be taking my computer with me. Bye~ <3

----------


## Queen Zukin

I am back! I've been using my phone as a dream journal these past couple days. 

*Shared Dream with Ana (8/2/2010)*

  The dream that I remembered is a bit fragmented. I remember being in a room with a bunch of people, but there were two guys there that seemed more prominent than the rest. Later in the dream Joe and I were driving to school in his truck. It was really rainy and gross outside. We go inside the building and we see the two guys there again. One of the guys is blonde and the other has brown hair. One of them is wearing a yellow shirt. They were going to show us something in the school but we followed them in circles around a large group of people and lost sight of them. Joe and I get back in the car and wait for a few friends. It's still raining and the car starts to drive itself. We're pretty freaked out. 

Later in the dream there was something about them asking a girl (which could have been Ana) to dinner, but there was something really malicious about it. I arrive at dinner late and they bust out the cameras and take pictures of all of us. In the end of the dream there was something about Joe and I in the top room of my house. We were looking out of the window through the blinds watching this girl and one of the two guys dancing together. 

 In real life, Ana wakes up and tells us about a dream she had of two guys. I asked her if one of them had blonde hair and the other had brown hair and she said that they did. She also remembers the yellow shirt, being toured the school, eating in a cafeteria, and dancing at prom with one of them.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Dreams of 8/3/2010*

 Like I said earlier, I have been using my phone for a dream journal but instead of recording the dreams every time I woke up I was recording them when I woke up in the morning so they got sorta mashed up so I'm just going to post it as if it was one big dream. 

 In the first part, there was a club for all of these chicks. There were only four girls in the club, but everyone wanted to get in. I remember a giant chandelier breaking. Outside of their clubhouse there was a little boy playing hide and seek. He had supernatural powers. He had dark brown hair and an innocent, pale little face. He asked me if I would like to play hide and seek with him. Of course I would. 

 Something happened, and I was hiding from the little boy trying to escape. I ran into a bathroom in their house and locked the door behind me. The child was standing outside the door threatening me with a photo album. The photo album had some supreme importance in the dream. He used his powers to unlock the door. 

 I think this was a different dream. I was in a small community where my exboyfriend lives. I was in his house for some reason, and there were two other girls in the house. He lived on a house that had a dock that went out into a large lake. I was trying to find him before the other two girls did. An earthquake shook the house while the two girls were in the wine cellar (which was actually an upstairs room) and the wine glasses fell on the other girls and killed them. I eventually found him sitting on the floor in the room leading out to the dock. He asked me to marry him but I refused.

 In the third dream, I remember a swirling gray background with an image of the Eiffel tower on it.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I've been pretty much free running my sleep at the moment because I had to say good bye to a friend who was leaving on a trip, so I have been sleeping whenever I can get a chance, which hasn't been good on my recall.

 So the only dream I remember last night was a dream in which I was standing outside staring at the sky. I was looking up to the sky and 5 tornadoes were forming. They each had their own giant cloud so between them was sky. It freaked me out and I ran away.  :Cheeky:

----------


## XeL

> So the only dream I remember last night was a dream in which I was standing outside staring at the sky. I was looking up to the sky and 5 tornadoes were forming. They each had their own giant cloud so between them was sky. It freaked me out and I ran away.



For being the only thing you remember, that's a pretty epic part  ::D:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Civil Rights*

 I was standing at the edge of a curb holding up a sign and picketing with a group of other people because some contractors were violating our civil rights. The contractors hired hitmen to take us down. Our group ran to the inside of a building, down the stairs, and into a dark basement where we took cover. The basement was shaped like a pentagon and had doors on each side. In the middle of the room was an old couch. The assassins came out of the door and starting firing their guns at us. I ran to the edge of the staircase and hid behind the wall, waiting for any shadows to give me cue to shoot. 

 "The girl here, I took out all her fingers at a buffet once," I heard one of the female assassin's voice say to another. I looked down at my hands, they looked completely normal. I wasn't missing any fingers...

 The lady comes around the corner and I shot at her, but my bullets went right through her! I shot her again and she laughed at how she is unaffected. Invincible. 

 I ran up the stairs of the basement. The carpeted stairs became hard rock and I felt as if I was running up the steps of a castle. The stairs whipped around tightly like a lighthouse staircase. I finally came to the top of the stairs and into a room where I saw my mother sleeping on a bed. I went into the other room and say myself sleeping on a bed...Wait, _what?_

*Boxing Around*

 It was the first day of school and I was trying to find a place to park. I parked in the wrong parking lot. I tried to backup but accidentally ran over a patch of grass. It was really cold. I went to my supposed first hour which was chemistry (again?). This time it was to be taught by a woman teacher. She told us that she wanted to teach us about the mechanics of magnets. She gave us each a box and told us that we couldn't touch anything but the box but we had to sit down on it at the same time. We walked (scooted?) to the park which was more like a junkyard. I wasn't really sure how this related to magnetism...

*Lost in the Yukon*

 Somehow I had gotten myself lost up in the Yukon. It was winter, so it was really cold and icy. I managed to find a house to stay a night at so I didn't freeze to death. In the room where I slept there was a really large circular dining table fit for 12 or more people. After I slept, a colorful star leapt into my window. It looked like one of those stars from Mario. A little girl from the family skipped into my room and told me that whoever found the star, which was now hiding from us but still singing, got to make any wish they wanted. We looked for the star and I found it stuck between the window and the windowsill. 

*Vanishing (Frag)*

 I was trying to write my street address on a glassy surface, such as a windshield, but it was raining or really humid so it made it hard. It was really important at the time, but it was all the harder because I was literally vanishing or being swept away by the wind.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Almost forgot  :tongue2: 

*You're Ana?*

 I had to drive my friends home from school again. One of them had a route that was really hard on my car because it was bumpy dirt roads. We went to my house first for some reason. My mom was standing in the kitchen while my two friends came in. 

 "I don't think I've seen you before, what's your name?" My mom asks to Ana.

 "I'm Ana!" She replies.

 "_You're_ Ana?" Mom asks, surprised. I can feel Ana standing next to me taken aback by the sudden questioning. She's trying to search for an answer to my mom's question but ultimately fails. We leave the house and Ana guides me to wear she lives. All of the houses look like doll houses, I think I might have been as tall as them as well.

----------


## Queen Zukin

What the hell...I spent about 4 hours typing up the long dreams I had last night and then I get the error message _You are not logged in_ or some other shit OMG. hates self. </3

 k. Here's the shortened version of all of my dreams. The originals were amazing. 

 Dreamed I was at the beach and fell in love with some dude after a narcoleptic attack I had. His name was Husayn (I actually have a longer version of this saved on the other computer). 

 had another dream that my sister and I worked at a crowded diner in the middle of a blue desert. 

 last dream i was visiting a prison and I accidentally got transported to Germany at a US military base. The officers discovered that I was secretly an alien.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Bree's Party*

  I was in the kitchen, and I got a phone call from an old friend named Bree. She told me that she was having a party tonight and that I was welcome to come. I said that I would, but remembered that finals were tomorrow (in the dream, not rl) so I told her that I wouldn't stay too late. 

 I arrived at the party and there were tons of cars parked on the grass and around the house. That's the last thing I remember for awhile.

 I wake up again, screaming. There are two 'men' on me, but one is actually a giant red octopus. I'm being violently raped by these two men, and still screaming at the top of my lungs. There is blood all over the sheets and I can't see my attackers well because it's dark in the room. I tried to escape but passed out again. 

 I woke up alone in the same room, which I recognized to be my old  bedroom. Blood had stained the sheets and next to me in the bed are hundreds of dead ladybugs. Across the room is the electric piano, which has split itself down the middle (when I was a child I used to have recurring nightmares about being attacked by an electric piano). I scooted the chair back into place and put the two halves of the piano together again. 

 I left the house and stumbled down the driveway. There was a girl throwing up chocolate cake near the edge of the driveway. Cars were still parked outside the house even though it was pretty dark and empty now. In my head I heard a whispering _"Wake up, wake up, wake up!"_. I woke up IRL, it was 9am which was the time that I had aimed to wake up at...  ::shock:: 

 that dream was so disturbing  :Sad: 

*Ladies and Gentlemen We are Floating in Space*

 I think I was Donnie Darko, and I had Gretchen over. Our house was floating in space and we had zero gravity. Gretchen had unfortunately been possessed by demons, and was paralyzed in air. I was trying to get the demons out of her while in zero gravity. She floated perfectly in mid air, but then the house started flooding. I was trying to make sure that she didn't drown, so I got a blow up raft and set her down on it while the house continued to flood and the rooms fill with water. 

*Finals Again?* 

 I was at school, and apparently we had a school day in the middle of summer. On this school day we had to take all of our finals over again. In first hour I aced the finals again, and in second hour we didn't have any. Instead we just shopped inside of the school for clothes. I noticed that I was wearing a red dress with jeans under it and pink boots. Hmm interesting clothing choice lol  :tongue2: . Tim brought in a cart full of donuts. 

 I marched to third hour after that, which was down the stairs, outside, and then across another hall. I was a minute late to it because I was still changing back into my normal clothes. I sat down and looked up at the board. The teacher was writing down all of the problems we needed to do to study for the final. This angered me because I thought it was unfair to have to take the finals over again. Who has finals in the middle of summer anyways? 

 I did a reality check, but I had 5 fingers as normal. Grr. I looked up at the board and the date was correct. I did more reality checks but the dream was too stable. I looked at text and looked away. Nope, everything seemed normal.

 "Seriously though, I think I'm dreaming," I said to the person sitting next to me. The entire class turned around and looked at me. I opened the door to the hall and looked at the clock. It was an hour off from the clock inside the classroom, but that is also normal in my school too. The figures on the clock were steady and normal. I decided that I wasn't dreaming. -.-

----------


## XeL

> What the hell...I spent about 4 hours typing up the long dreams I had last night and then I get the error message You are not logged in or some other shit OMG. hates self. </3



FFFUUU- that has totally happened to me. I feel your pain!  ::hug:: 





> Bree's Party



Holy shit =( That's awful. I sometimes take revenge on dream characters, you should consider it  :tongue2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Holy shit =( That's awful. I sometimes take revenge on dream characters, you should consider it



 ::hug::  yes I am definitely considering that, I don't know who the other guy was though

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Backflips*

   I was living in Arkansas on a dirt road. My mom told me to go into town and get my hair cut. [missing time] I think I was coming back home from getting my hair cut and I was riding my bike home on the dirt roads. My bike was a two person bike so I had my cousin on the seat behind me. 

 After we come home we go to some pool were there is a lot of people there. They were all swimming laps and following each other in circles in the pool. I see my friend's brother do a backflip into the pool and I ask him how to teach me, and he gives me some really long bs answer that is hard to follow. He tells me to just try it so I got on the edge of the pool and faced the opposite direction. I jumped backwards but didn't really feel myself swinging around in the air. I hit the water and heard people cheering, but I did the flip around IN the water near the bottom of the pool so I wasn't really sure if that counted. 

*Construction Thieves*

 Joe and I were walking through hills covered in snow. I was surprised because I didn't feel tired out by this at all. There were a group of younger teens maybe about 500 feet in front of us. We eventually came to the end of the hilly open snow covered landscape and found ourselves at a black metal spiked fence. The younger teens hopped the spiky fence but I knew a way around it so we went that way instead. 

 We watched the young teens sneak into a house so we called the cops because I knew who lived there and it wasn't them. Joe and I decided to walk around the road which was shedding its snow. We saw the SWAT team running down the road in response to my call, I didn't think they'd need that much reinforcement haha. We kept walking and we saw a lot of construction equipment that the teens had stolen from the house laying out on the road. Their plan was to sell it I guess. 

 The police had the entire area surrounded, so Joe and I used underground piping to make our way to the crime seen cause we were curious. 

*Parking lot (Frag)*

 I was looking for the car in the school's parking lot. There were trees growing in the middle of the parking lot. 

*Lego Land*

 Joe and I decided to go to Lego Land. We raced each other there by foot but I think he won. When we got inside Joe turned into my old friend Leah and we walked into the entrance. The place had nothing to do with legos, the entire was shaped like a castle. Walking through the open-roofed hallway we came to a small food court where people were gathering for the next tour. There were many guys and almost no girls there. The announcer told us that we needed to walk across a race track where the entire group would meet and hold a large race. 


 Leah and I walked across the race track and decided to hold our own little race. We both gave it our best and I started to accidentally run-jump. I did a reality check since this is one of my dream signs, but of course I had the normal 5 fingers. I need to find a new reality check.  ::?: 

 Once we made it to the finish we sat down and waited for everyone else to get there. The announcer said that we were to complete the race in the least amount of time possible, but we had to use our feet and not 'jump long distances' to win.  ::chuckle:: 

...What's a Trackback?

----------


## XeL

> Leah and I walked across the race track and decided to hold our own little race. We both gave it our best and I started to accidentally run-jump. I did a reality check since this is one of my dream signs, but of course I had the normal 5 fingers. I need to find a new reality check.



Digital clock? 

One of my favorites is color changing. For some reason objects seem to change color a lot in my dreams. People's hair color, etc.

----------


## XT-421

Perhaps you should try that thing from "Inception" and carry a special item on you at all times. I started doing that with my ring and it started appearing in my dreams. If you don't have it on you, you would know that you are dreaming. Also, you could find another (more reliable, lol,) version to bend reality. Like, idk... trying intentionally to break the laws of physics.

But, I really liked this: "but we had to use our feet and not 'jump long distances' to win" It made me giggle.

~Joe

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Digital clock? 
> 
> One of my favorites is color changing. For some reason objects seem to change color a lot in my dreams. People's hair color, etc.



 Yeah I used to use a digital clock a lot for reality checks. I had a wristwatch that was set to beep every hour and trained myself to do a reality check when I heard the beep. It worked really well for awhile. I should train myself to respond to the beeping again. 





> Perhaps you should try that thing from "Inception" and carry a special item on you at all times. I started doing that with my ring and it started appearing in my dreams. If you don't have it on you, you would know that you are dreaming. Also, you could find another (more reliable, lol,) version to bend reality. Like, idk... trying intentionally to break the laws of physics.
> 
> But, I really liked this: "but we had to use our feet and not 'jump long distances' to win" It made me giggle.
> 
> ~Joe



 Good idea!

----------


## Queen Zukin

Love how I completely forgot to write my dreams in that post lol

*Abandoned Puppies*

 I stepped out of an old apartment building and heard meowing...I followed the sound into a dilapidated alley way and found a nest of baby puppies. Awww how cute!!! :wub: 


 They didn't seem to have an owner, and they looked abandoned. I decided to take them home with me until I could find some people who could take care of them. 

 I didn't do a really good job of writing down my dreams last night so I only remembered that one. I think I had a dream where I was dragged off again (pulled up into space) because I remember being frustrated with that when I woke up.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Slept 14 hours last night  ::shock::  

*Too Short for Your Car*

 I was at a school, maybe it was elementary school. I was coming out the exit and I was seeing little kids, but I was seeing what they looked like when they grew up at the same time. I stopped at a bench to find the car keys and caught a glimpse of my hair in the reflection of a window. I had a blue hair band on and my hair was light brown and straightened. 

 I walked out to the parking lot and got in my old friend's car. I had to pick him up and then drive to meet my friends for a road trip. The seat wasn't right for my height, so I tried to scoot it forward but there wasn't a nob or lever to do so. I could barely reach the pedals. I managed to make it out of the parking lot and drove out onto a dirt road surrounded by trees. I pulled over to the side so I could try to readjust the seat again, but I couldn't. There was a small tree growing on the shoulder where I was parked, so I couldn't pull forward so I had to put the car in reverse to get back on to the main road. 

 I pushed the pedal down and the car went backwards, I hit the brake but the car didn't stop! _What the heck!_ I tried the other pedal but it didn't work either. The trunk of the car hit a tree, which finally stopped it. I got out of the car and came around the back side, there was a HUGE dent in the shape of the tree. Definitely noticeable. _Shit, shit, shit! He was going to be soo pissed off at me!_ He wasn't the nicest of people that I have met and I know that he would be _more_ than upset about this, to the point where it might be dangerous for me to be in the car with him. 

 Since the car was useless because it only drove in reverse (and I wasn't going to drive it backwards down the road like I did in other dreams), I needed to walk to a town and find a phone. I believed that my mother's workplace was close in proximity to where I was, but I didn't even know what street I was on. I saw a lady walking down the street with a few grocery bags. On the beige grocery bags it said Kristain. 

 "Excuse me, where is the nearest town?" I asked her. 

 "There's a small little town that way," She said pointing down the street, "And there is another bigger one if you follow the road the other way." She told me to follow her. As I followed her down the narrow, unpaved street the trees morphed into the hallways of a school. I was now in a larger building, several stories into the air. I lost track of the woman and nearly ran into a teenage boy. I asked him if I could use his phone. He got really pissed off and shoved me to the ground and started yelling expletives. It just really wasn't my day, huh? 

 I eventually found my mom and asked her if she could drive me to San Dusky because I had a Pokemon tournament (whaat I don't even play that game LOL). I was led into a large room and a little late too. A tall guy with blond hair smiled as he saw me and stood up. He said that he would be my starting partner for the tournament. He said, "Ooh nice hair," and patted it. I could see in the mirror that my hair was blond with waves. 

*The Road Trip*

 I was on a road trip with a group of friends. We were in a park that had many different rides. On one ride there was what looked like a subdivision, but the road was composed entirely of raging water. We got on a large innertube made for 4 people and rode on that one. It was pretty fast. At the end of the ride it spilled us out onto a wet grassy area and my friends decided that they wanted to ride that one again. The park offered a service that gave people free rides back to the beginning of rides using a 4 wheeler. My friends hopped on the 4 wheeler but 2 of us (including myself) couldn't fit on the 4 wheeler due to lack of available seats. 

 "That's ok!" My friend says, "I have a motorcycle!" She literally takes the motorcycle out of her pocket and we climb on. 

 "THAT'S HER!" I hear someone yell in front of us. There are police men, possibly the SWAT team, standing around. Either way, there are men dressed in black (almost to the point of looking like ninjas) staring at us. They are pointing to my friend, accusing her of having a rare and illegal drug. 


 "Shit!!" She screams, and accelerates the motorcycle. The SWAT team chases after us. The road is ending on us, and the only means of escape is a garage door that is closing. She accelerates to get there before the door closes all the way. We have about a foot of space closing in on us before the door meets the ground. She swerves suddenly and puts the motorcycle at about a 15° angle. The vehicle screeches and we slide safely inside.  ::shock::  ::shock::  ::shock:: 

 She keeps going top speed and I'm clinging on to her for dear life. The police are catching up with us again as we race down a hallway inside the building (the garage was also a entrance to a large building with a long hallway). The hallway is about to end, and the only way out is a door which leads down a large set of spiral stairs. She breaks the door down with the motorcycle still going fast and we go tumbling down the STAIRS on a flipping MOTORCYCLE!!!

 "MOTORCYCLES WEREN'T MADE FOR [email protected][email protected]@@" I scream in a bumpy panic. After about 15 flights of spiral stairs we zoom out of the building and back onto open streets. I can see a few police men staring at us. One of them is holding a tiny can of metallic green. 


*Acupuncture FAIL*

 So I had to get acupuncture done for some reason, and I had to use the bathroom in the middle of it. They had only gotten my face done at that point. I went to the bathroom and heard a bunch of girls storm in. I overheard that they figured out how to shake the bathroom like an earthquake by flushing one of the broken toilets. They flushed the toilet, and people were slammed to one wall or another. I fell onto a wall in the stall, and the needles on my face went IN. OMG. The stupid girls finally left and I walked out of the stall and saw another girl where the same thing had happened to her. The acupuncture officials rushed in to help us, but I didn't want any help pulling the needles out of my skull. It felt really weird pulling the needles out...

*After Party*

 I know that this was a longer dream, but I don't remember it well anymore. I was with the same blond guy from the first dream. Another girl and I were in the bathroom getting ready to go to the 'After Party' from the tournament. I was going as the blond guy's date. I wore a pretty greenish dress. 

 The party was HUGE. Soo many people were there it was incredible. There was a large stadium in the middle and an announcer. Can't remember well but I think I had a good time. 

*Lucid (Frag)*

 I remember looking down at my hands and catching a glimpse of 6 fingers...I looked again and saw 5 fingers but I knew what I saw before and knew that I was dreaming. Don't remember the rest.  :Sad: 

*Really hard math test (Frag)*

 I was learning something really hard in math, it was about finding a specific point on a downward slope that applied to every line...It was really strange. I studied hard for the test, but when he gave the test to us it was about social studies or something...We had never seen this and had to use our book to figure out the answers and work in groups. 

*Standing in a parking lot (Frag)*

 I was standing in the middle of a parking lot with a blanket wrapped around my shoulders. I saw my old history teacher and we talked for a moment. I went back to my friend's car and they were arguing about where to go next. They wanted to go to Hawaii for 2 and a half hours but I told them that it was illogical and if I was going to go to Hawaii I would spent a week there, not 2.5 hours.

----------


## XT-421

I WANT THAT DREAM!! OMG MOTORCYCLE WIN!!!!!!!!!!  ::shock:: 

Then the accupuncture happened... and I cringed...

And then, de ja vu, I recognize that term: "A specific point on a downward slope that applies to every line." That seems a LOT like either a derivitive or a focci. But, probably not?

~Joe

----------


## XeL

Epic motorcycle dreams, always a crowd pleaser. I've had quite a few myself.  ::chuckle:: 

Also,




> she could drive me to San *Dusky* because I had a *Pokemon* tournament



I gave my Dusknoir the nickname Dusky O_O

----------


## Queen Zukin

> I gave my Dusknoir the nickname Dusky O_O



Just recently?  ::shock::  

 Ok I totally fail at sleeping recently. I was soo exhausted I went to bed at 8pm then I couldn't sleep anymore after awakening at 1am and finally went back to bed at 6am. Recall was pretty crappy last night. I dreamed that I was in a hotel with blue sinks that were leaking everywhere. I also dreamed that there were psychopaths running the streets and then there was a girl who dated only psychopaths and she crowned herself Queen of Psychopaths? I don't know. Then I had another fragment about Big Brother regulating water parks...He made it so you could only walk backwards on cement when there was a Spanish lifeguard on duty and a tightrope walker in the pool...

----------


## XeL

Like a month ago or so.

Haha, pretty entertaining fragments  ::chuckle::

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Sickeningly Sweet*

 I was on a bus, and I decided to get off a long way before my stop. The stop was some woodsy area. I followed some kids down a dirt path and they decided that they wanted to play football. I wondered how far away I would have to walk to get to my house...

 I asked one of the kids if he knew where my street was relevant to where this road was and he responded, "Dude, never even heard of that road." 

 I decided to keep walking until I recognized a street name. My walking turned into a full run and I gained superhuman powers and was able to jump over tall trees that had fallen over slightly. This was of course one of my dream signs, but I thought: _Of course this isn't a dream!_ If I had a dollar for every time I did that...  :Sad: 

 The woods turned into a school hallway and I walked into an unknown cafeteria. It was really small, and had two sections. One section had 2 long benches in it and the bigger section of the cafeteria had normal chairs with small tables. 

  I told the lunch lady that I didn't have any ID on me nor did I have any cash. She told me that when this happened they gave students a dice, and then they would roll the dice and whatever number they got would be the corresponding meal they received. I rolled a 3 on the dice. She pointed to a large plate of cookies and told me that I was very lucky.

 Not so. The cookies were sickeningly sweet, not what I had intended for lunch.

*Talking to a Guide (Frag)*

  Don't remember much from this one, but I think I remember one of my guides talking to me. She said, "You'll never learn to dream when your heart is full of vengeance and sorrow." So true, so true... :/

----------


## XT-421

Wow, I know EXACTLY what you mean by that! At least... is it like that sugary frosting that if you eat too much you feel sick to your stomach?

Is your heart filled with vengeance and sorrow?

:/

~Joe

----------


## XeL

> I told the lunch lady that I didn't have any ID on me nor did I have any cash. She told me that when this happened they gave students a dice, and then they would roll the dice and whatever number they got would be the corresponding meal they received. I rolled a 3 on the dice. She pointed to a large plate of cookies and told me that I was very lucky.



Heh, this is pretty awesome.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Wow, I know EXACTLY what you mean by that! At least... is it like that sugary frosting that if you eat too much you feel sick to your stomach?



Yeah, and then you get a headache from all of the sugar...





> Is your heart filled with vengeance and sorrow? :/
> ~Joe



 It's a long story...

----------


## XT-421

I understand... (Btw, have you been reading my DJ?)

~Joe

----------


## Queen Zukin

> I understand... (Btw, have you been reading my DJ?)
> 
> ~Joe



Yes. 

*The Slime Monster Returns (EEK!)*

 Joe was showing me a new virtual reality game. In the game we were on a giant pirate ship. The pirate ship was sinking rapidly, and we were trying to deploy the lifeboats. The lifeboats weren't shaped like canoes or anything of the like. They were like little pea pods and fit one person per pod. I got inside a blue pod and floated in the water. Once everyone was off board then we switched to bigger pods. Still very unefficient however seeing as they now fit about 5 people and we still didn't have any paddles or any means to control the boat. My exboyfriend was in the boat with me...Oh no. We'll call him JA. 

 Our little pod floated into a cave and went around a dark bend. In the corner there was a platform and a _thing_ wearing a dark cape...Sensing our pod it turned around rapidly. 

 "Why hello there, _earthlings_!" It snarled. I recognized it at once...!!! It was the Slime Monster from one of my earliest childhood nightmares!!! 


From the old TV show, Ghostwriter

 "I would like a volunteer from the audience to come up here," it says. I don't trust it. A man steps out of the pod in the water and steps up onto the wet rock that the Slime Monster is standing on.

 "I will show you guys what I am most hungry for...FRIED TONGUES!!!" It laughs evilly...Ew...The Slime Monster reaches down the man's throat and rips out his tongue. He devours the slippery tongue. Ew! 

 "Now my darlings, I am still not satisfied. RUN or I will eat your tongues too!" Everyone scatters from the boat. The goal now is to run to point A where you will be Safe. After escaping the cave I run down a set of rock stairs, like something from a castle, and then ran into a green hedge maze. He was chasing me, but he was very slow. I must have been totally scared out of my mind because the hedges in the hedge maze gave me no concern, I dashed _through_ the hedges and finally made it to point A near the center, where a green frog exploded when I reached the target area (Frogger, anyone?). Next to me I saw a floating "B" and "C" and realized that I would have to run from this tongue loving lunatic several times over...



 I think I told Joe that I didn't really like the video game because it was too nerve racking...

 Is this not the most f'd up video game ever?

----------


## XT-421

Uh, yeah, that pretty much is f'd up. And are you subconsciously labling me as a lunatic gamer? Graaargh! I gotta stop playin' WoW...

~Joe

----------


## Stormblast

Excellent dream. I can't wait to share some of mine, lol. - Greg.

----------


## Jakro

> Good luck and remember to keep me posted.



Well I'm now on my sixth day of new Uberman attempt and all I gotta say that it differs from my previous attempt like night and day! I've overslept only once and even that was silly of me putting both alarms to wrong time - I'm on the sixth day now and it's been 80 hours since that oversleep and almost 130 hours since I started the thing. I've had almost zero cold turkey for some reason. It's amazing really, in July I couldn't get past 48 hours without oversleeping and here I am with over 80 hours without sleeping more than 20 minutes at a time and I'm feeling perfectly sane, in fact very good at the moment. My mind is clear and I have zero tiredness at the moment. Best thing is that I've done it without any help so far.

I guess it's still possible that it's going to get tougher, but I'm feeling pretty confident that I'm actually going to get adjusted to it this time. This was my hardest day so far and it wasn't exactly soulcrushing, though there were many moments where I went close to falling asleep. Just thought to let you know.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Well I'm now on my sixth day of new Uberman attempt and all I gotta say that it differs from my previous attempt like night and day! I've overslept only once and even that was silly of me putting both alarms to wrong time - I'm on the sixth day now and it's been 80 hours since that oversleep and almost 130 hours since I started the thing. I've had almost zero cold turkey for some reason. It's amazing really, in July I couldn't get past 48 hours without oversleeping and here I am with over 80 hours without sleeping more than 20 minutes at a time and I'm feeling perfectly sane, in fact very good at the moment. My mind is clear and I have zero tiredness at the moment. Best thing is that I've done it without any help so far.
> 
> I guess it's still possible that it's going to get tougher, but I'm feeling pretty confident that I'm actually going to get adjusted to it this time. This was my hardest day so far and it wasn't exactly soulcrushing, though there were many moments where I went close to falling asleep. Just thought to let you know.



 WOW Good for you, I'm impressed!! Are you still posting on your blog? I had a dream about you by the way.  :Cheeky:  (PS: I still haven't completely adjusted to monophonic sleeping D: )





> Excellent dream. I can't wait to share some of mine, lol. - Greg.



 I can't wait to read them!

----------


## Queen Zukin

* The 'Correcters'* 

 My mom was driving the car crazily with me in the passenger seat. She turned the corner too fast, and the car swerved into a ditch. We were on an island that was like a strip of land that went through a lake. On the strip of land there were beautiful, rich houses. My mom put the car into reverse and I noticed that there was a lovely, green and blue tropical bird sitting in the water near a lily pad just like a toad would! 

 The house we pulled up to was HUGE and it was a light yellow color. Leading up to the driveway there was a large arch, the same color as the house and when the driveway stopped an enormous pool began. I think we were staying there for just a few days.



 While my mom tried to find the keys to open the door, an old lady in a night gown ran up to me. 

 "I was almost afraid to even tell you, but while you were gone they completely bugged up this entire house!" She said, out of breath. After she said that she looked around a few times, in a state of paranoia, and then ran away again. What was her deal? 

 My phone vibrated, and I got a text from an unknown number. The text read:

_We are watching. If you make one move wrong, I have people here to correct you._ 

 My mom and I stepped inside the house and got comfortable. She asked if I wanted Italian for dinner. I sang the Numa Numa as I went up the staircase and I got another text warning me... ::shock:: 

*Dreamsign: Reality*

 I was walking to the gym and had to walk across the track field to get there. There were many sports teams warming up for their next season including football, soccer, cross country, and even kickboxing. Inside the gym the kickboxers were practicing and it looked really fun so I picked up a black glove but I couldn't find another glove for my left hand. 

 A guy told me to come into the closet so he could find me another glove. I followed him in and he showed me his new ultrasound equipment  ::wtf:: . He was only about 15, maybe 16. We played around with it and he did an ultrasound of my leg. That looked so neat on the screen, he explained it all to me. He said my feet didn't look right under the ultrasound. It was strange because in the dream there was a light hanging from the wall, and I could feel _vibrations_ coming from the light...Strange light. 

 I stood up and felt myself waking up in reality. I'm strange like that and it takes me a good 15-20 seconds to wake up, so I can almost always feel both realities coexisting at once, which is a dead giveaway that I'm dreaming. So I realize that I'm dreaming as I can feel my legs in bed. For some reason I have a really strong urge to tell this guy that he is smart. 

 "I really think you're brilliant!" I yell out to him  ::roll:: . He smiles at the compliment. I guess I appreciate a rare DC that is actually intelligent, though I probably looked like an idiot telling him that he was smart. Once I yelled this out to him, it somehow stabilized the dream and I was no longer about to wake up. 

 [Missing time and lost lucidity]

 In the next scene I was at a doctor's office and he prescribed me some weird medicine called Pronine. Then I went to a restaurant and ordered pizza...

*Lost in NYC (Frag)*

 My friends and I were lost in New York City. We told each other that we would meet up in a cafe called "Coffee House". There was a weird taxi driver who was flirting with us. 

*Hair FAIL (Frag)*

 My dad accidentally dyed his hair a brilliant red, but you could only see the red if you saw his hair directly in sunlight, otherwise it looked black.

----------


## Jakro

Well now that I made the mistake of mentioning about it here, I had an oversleep today. Luckily it was supershort - only 20 minutes extra, my total nap lenght streched to 45 minutes, but still, biggest setback so far. My brains are upping the stakes and I need to be extra careful for the next few days.

And yeah, I still post on my blog.

EDIT: I guess I should've said nothing to begin with. It's all going down the toilet for me with second oversleep, this time lastin 90 minutes.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Well now that I made the mistake of mentioning about it here, I had an oversleep today. Luckily it was supershort - only 20 minutes extra, my total nap lenght streched to 45 minutes, but still, biggest setback so far. My brains are upping the stakes and I need to be extra careful for the next few days.
> 
> And yeah, I still post on my blog.
> 
> EDIT: I guess I should've said nothing to begin with. It's all going down the toilet for me with second oversleep, this time lastin 90 minutes.



 Don't give up! Try this clock for your computer (if you have loud speakers on your computer). You can set music for an alarm and a message, mine was: "WAKE UP DO NOT OVERSLEEP". Set some really annoying music to go off on it a few rooms away and you're forced to get up and turn it off before you wake up the whole household.

 Okay I only slept about 4 hours last night, it wasn't good sleep either. 

*Evil Vines*

 I was on a bus going home. In the dream I lived on a dirt road. I had my bike with me on the bus. I got out of the bus and forgot to bring my bike with me. Somehow I got the bike back, but brilliant purple wildflowers started growing in the yard. It looked like they also had grapes on them. Vines started growing up from the ground and encompassed the bike and pulled it to the ground. The vines looked evil and I ran away... ::wtf::

----------


## Jakro

Thanks, but actually I am already doing exactly what you said (and using the program you linked). But as I change the alarm four hours forward every time I wake up to my phone's alarm, I've gotten used to it and I am now able to do it asleep. 

That said sleeping through alarms haven't really been that big of a problem during this effort. My sister is around and she should be failureproof alarm. When she's not around or awake and I feel destroyed at night I might stack up on alarms to make sure I wake up.

But like I said, in last over 100 naps I've slept through alarm like only once (in my first attempt in March though I slept through alarm constantly, I wonder what has changed since then?). The bigger problem is the sleep deprived false logic that I can go instantly back to bed without any trouble. Or that I can lay down "just a little". I know I really can't but my brain won't listen to reason!

----------


## Queen Zukin

Yeah I'm up posting my dreams at 6am...I had one of the longest, craziest, psychadeliest, dream about a certain user on DV and I don't want to forget it yet.

*THE STALKING STARTS NOW*

  I was at a party for "inventors". Each person wore a costume that he or she invented. The costumes each had a special function unique to the others. I don't remember what I was, but I remember how my costume zipped up so tightly it was hard to move my arms. I had a large thing on my head. I believe the function of my costume was speed. I might have been a small ice cream cone for all I know. 

 I left the party and walked down the road. Behind me I saw someone following me...Who was that? Taking a closer look I saw it was someone else in a costume. Their costume was green and had a large afro. I kept walking down the road until the guy in the green costume had finally caught up to me. He pushed me to the ground.

 "Hi!" He said. 

 "...Hi?" I responded...Trying to get up. It was pretty hard considering I couldn't move my arms well. 

 "You're it!" He said, tagging me. Ok this was so not fair. I needed to unzip my costume if I was going to play this game and I couldn't unzip it seeing as I couldn't move my arms that far!

 "Wait! Unzip me!" I said. He came back and unzipped my costume so I had a little more leeway for my arms. Before he could run away I tagged him. We played Tag for awhile until we came to a hilly, grassy area. We sat down on the hill. Beneath us people were fighting. He showed me how we could control the people with our minds if we tried hard enough. He was right. 

 We were now playing a game, my people against his. We morphed our people into dragons and elves and watched them battle against each other. When we decided we were done he morphed into a...thing...that was really tall. I'm not sure what it was. It was made of pretty neon colors and it had bones like a human. I climbed onto his shoulders and he carried me home Piggy back style. 

 I was at my grandmother's house now with my cousin. We were sleeping in the same bed like we used to when we were kids. He fell asleep fast and started chanting something rhythmically. It sounded less like a song and more like a poem or even a curse in a different language, it was beautiful in a sinister way.

 A worker on a TV set opened the door and told us that they were looking for extras on their set that could pretend to be sleeping. My cousin told me that he'd meet me there later, and to go ahead. 

 The long hallway from my bedroom linked up to the store where they were shooting the new film. The man who was leading me to the set told me to take my headphones off. He showed me to a room with blue lighting and a bench at the side. On the bench were the other extras, waiting for me to arrive. In front of the bench there was a cage where the main actor was. He was supposed to do some sort of stunt and we were to show "enthusiasm" (not!) by sleeping. 

 I sat down on the bench between two guys. The guy I was supposed to be leaning on to feign sleep gave me a crazy look.

 "Woman, you need to get rid of some of that HAIR you got." He said. I pushed my lush locks to one side so it wouldn't get all in his face. 

 "Careful," He said again, passing me some kind of small metal piece. He dropped the metal into my hand and I examined it carefully. It was at most 2 inches long and no more than 3mm in diameter. It was made of a bright steel and at one end a tiny piece of lead was perpendicular to the small rod. Like an L. 

 "What am I supposed to do with this?" I asked. It was buzzing gently in my hand.

 "Hold it up to your lips and wait. It will bring you into the dream," One of the female set-workers responded. I hesitated...

 "I don't need to be pulled into the dream, I can fall asleep here quickly enough."

 "Just do it, woman," Said the guy next to me. I pulled the tiny metal rod thing to my lips. My whole world was instantly PSYCHADELiCIZED.  :Rock out: 


 The TV in front of us was warped in purple swirls like you would with a brush on Photoshop. Everyone on the bench stood up in amazement and looked around...

 "Are we in the dream...?" I asked. No one responded, they were all too amazed. I couldn't wait to tell the people on DV about this new drug. 

 "Wait...Are we all in the dream together or not cause that's pretty epic..." I went blabbering on. I looked at my hands, they had different amounts of fingers. 

 I left the room where we were shooting the video. I found myself now in a larger building with a sky high ceiling. There were many people in the building. It looked like the main room of a mall. I tried to fly...Grr why couldn't I? I thought I got soo good at it from being dragged around so much in my lucids [/sarcasm]. 

 The dream was very vivid. I walked up to a DC and told him to teach me how to fly. He was my friend's brother in real life. He gave a puzzled smile and put his left arm in and in his left arm out and shook it all about...arrgh.  ::roll:: 

 A man in a black suit came up to me and gave me a receipt. The dream was stable enough that I could easily read the receipt, look away, and read it again and the words were all the same and perfectly normal. That didn't sway me from the notion that I was dreaming however. The man read aloud as I read the receipt: 

 "The stalking starts now. You will complete a set of trials which may take 30-50 tries. You are looking for a female. Everything will add up to 3/5. THE STALKING STARTS NOW." I'm pretty sure that's what the man said. On the receipt (which I tried to recreate paint, and brutally failed) it was signed WakingNomad. What the hell lol?

 I'm not entirely sure that's accurate. It may have been that I had 3/5 trials, I'm not sure but apparently I was looking for someone to help complete the first trial. I shoved the receipt into my pocket and looked around the room. Half the population was female...Maybe I should try to find Nomad first. I envisioned him standing behind me. I turned around but there was no one there. This was going to be hard. 

 I walked around the mall, asking questions to strangers. They pointed me into a green house. I walked through a narrow pathway in the green house looking for any human life. I passed a man with a watering can who eyed me strangely. 

 I exited the green house and found myself in a dirty city. I asked a man if he knew where I could find Nomad. He pointed down a dark alley. A white car pulled up in the parking space. I ran to the car (there was someone following me at this point, telling me not to go near the car). Inside were a bunch of druggies. Dirt covered their faces. They looked like they were on meth. 

 False awakening into my dark dark cold room. _I don't want to open my eyes in the dark!_ 

 False awakening again into a brighter room. It was still dim. A floating purple square had an illuminating light with a video of people working out on it. I jumped into the bright panel and lost lucidity.

----------


## Stormblast

Very nice! Wonderful to read. I enjoyed it very much.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Ok I'm fully awake now. Here are the dreams I had earlier in the night.

* Meanie friends*

 I was with some of my friends from our chemistry class. The 3 of us were going on a road trip. We were working on a strange project while on the road trip. For some reason we were all insulting each other (playfully). We continued on our road trip and stopped at a restaurant. To get to where we were supposed to eat at, we had to walk through an antique shop. In the antique shop there were dogs that wouldn't leave me alone it was really annoying. 

*My friend's Mom (Frag)*

 Joe's mom was giving me advice on how to lucid dream.

----------


## XT-421

Man... that all does sound pretty trippy, lol. Do you think it was shared with Nomad?

~Joe

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Man... that all does sound pretty trippy, lol. Do you think it was shared with Nomad?
> 
> ~Joe



Probably not. He has better things to do.  :wink2: 

So far I haven't been able to switch completely back to monophasic. My mind is doing some funky triphasic thing right now where it wants to sleep 3 hours from 10-1am, another 3 hours from 4-7am and then the last 3 hours from noon - 3pm. Needless to say I haven't been sleeping well. I'm trying to skip that noon nap so I can get back on a regular schedule. I remembered one dream from last night, but then I forgot it. I'll edit this post if I remember lol.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Ok got some dreams that I want to post before I forget them again

*First Snowfall*

 I was with Greg and he was in my kitchen for some reason. I looked out the window and noticed that it was snowing! About 2 inches had accumulated on the ground. We ran outside and fought with tiny snowballs. Later he wanted to go biking somewhere. 

*Task 1* 

 I think there was more to this dream than I remember, as in a long beginning before this. I woke up in the desert. There were trees growing in the sand everywhere. Wtf? Lucid. I looked at my hands which showed the normal amount of fingers, but I didn't need any verification. I knew what I knew. I yelled to hear my voice...It sounded strange and warped in the dream. Now, I had a task to complete which I accidentally let slip through my fingers in the last lucid. 

 I walked up a desert hill and unto a beach. Waves crashed at the sand and I knew this is where I needed to be. I ran up to a wet, wooden dock and ran out on it until I knew I had enough distance in the water. I jumped in and felt the warm water soak my feet. It was surprisingly vivid. I decided to increase the clarity before I went further. I tried to avoid thinking about having another body in the physical plane that was laying in a bed. 

 I dunked my head underwater but before I could fill my lungs with the poisonous water I rose out of the water like a rocket and into the sky. I kept going up and up and into the heavens, into the clouds and into the universe.

----------


## XT-421

I cannot help but notice that your lucid dreams and my lucids dreams are VERY different, in fact, our very ways of dreaming just seem so foreign to the others, lol.

I recall that placing your head underwater does something to you in the dreamstate. Was that what you were trying to accomplish?

~Joe

----------


## Queen Zukin

> I recall that placing your head underwater does something to you in the dreamstate. Was that what you were trying to accomplish?
> 
> ~Joe



No. The point was to fill my lungs with the water to simulate drowning. Drowning = panic. Once I have accomplished that I was to rise out of the water. Rising out of the water = controlling your panic = dream control. Unfortunately I rose out too fast and failed to simulate drowning. I will have to try again. 

 I remembered one dream after I went back to bed from the last two. In my dream I was walking down the street and a bunch of stray dogs were following me. I told them to go home but they wouldn't listen. 

 I probably won't be here this weekend. I'll try to update on Monday.

----------


## Stormblast

I love the lucid... some great imagery in there.

----------


## XeL

Nice! Looks like you're on a roll with the lucids, Queen Zukin!  ::D: 

Keep it up.





> "The stalking starts now. You will complete a set of trials which may take 30-50 tries. You are looking for a female. Everything will add up to 3/5. THE STALKING STARTS NOW." I'm pretty sure that's what the man said. On the receipt (which I tried to recreate paint, and brutally failed) it was signed WakingNomad. What the hell lol?



Haha, this is awesome. It somehow reminds me of the DS game The World Ends With You.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I'm back!  ::D: 

 I didn't record my dreams over the weekend because it would have been too much of a nightly distraction to my housemate, so I only remember the ones which I made a mental note to recall. Really nothing special. 

 On Friday night I had a dream that I was at a camp. The camp leader was leading us through the woods and across a lake. To cross the lake we had to walk on a sunken swing bridge. I also had a dream that I befriended a witch, but then she got mad at me and committed arsenic to my house. 

 On Saturday night I dreamt that I was in the car with Joe. A truck was backing up and nearly hit him, so he quickly put the car in reverse and nearly slammed into a parked car behind us. I had another dream that I was at the most beautiful beach. There were a lot of sandbars and trees.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Yes. 
> 
> *The Slime Monster Returns (EEK!)*
> 
> Yeah I'm up posting my dreams at 6am...I had one of the longest, craziest, psychadeliest, dream about a certain user on DV and I don't want to forget it yet.



Haha. Nice one. I like that you just ran straight through the maze hedges.  ::chuckle:: 





> *THE STALKING STARTS NOW*



What a great dream!! :bravo: Battling with a mind-controlled crowd sounds like so much fun.  ::evil::

----------


## Jakro

Hi again. Here's how my recent progress looks like:
Day 11:
Nap 1: 15 min NREM
Nap 2: 200 min oversleep
Nap 3: 20 min REM
Nap 4: 15 min NREM
Nap 5: 20 min NREM
Nap 6: 20 min NREM

Day 12:
Nap 1: 20 min NREM
Nap 2: 15 min NREM
Nap 3: 20 min NREM
Nap 4: 15 min NREM
Nap 5: 30 min REM
Nap 6: 20 min REM

Day 13 (today):
Nap 1: 20 min NREM
Nap 2: 20 min REM
Nap 3: 25 min NREM - Unintended extra nap!*
Nap 4: 30 min NREM
Nap 5: 20 min REM

I'm tempted to jump into conclusions like earlier, but no, I'm resisting the urge this time. However, the amount of REM I've had during past couple of days certainly is encouraging. After the start my oversleepless days have been unfortunately rare, but I've kept them minimum and seem to be getting at least some reward out of it. 

*I fell asleep at the computer but woke up natually after only slightly longer than usual 25 min nap. 

That said, I still get tired fairly too soon, am cranky at times when waking up (my sis has been waking me up and boy does she have an unthankful job. If I happen to get up on the wrong foot..) So there's only partial signs, but they are keeping my hopes up.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Keep it up Jakro ^

 Ok I had some weird ones last night. In each dream that I recalled I wasn't myself.

*Nuclear Testing Tour*

 I was a little girl, maybe 5 or 6 and I was with my father. We were in the desert and we were standing on a platform that looked like a watchtower. We were told that we were going to witness the test of a nuclear bomb. I thought, _won't this mean that we are subject to extreme radiation?_ We were told to put our hands over our ears. They dropped the bomb next to us and we heard roaring red screeches. The loud screeching shattered the glass roof above us and glass fell upon unsuspecting tourists. Some were killed. 

*I'll tell you how I died (Frag)*

 I was in the bathroom, and a tiny little person appeared on the tile floor. She told me that she was going to tell me how she died and what the afterlife was about. My vision spiraled into a mess and I was her, sorta. There was a giant newspaper in my vision but it was too blurry to read. There were a bunch of other trippy things that occurred, too.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*The Masked Man*

 I was floating in the waves, and washed up on the shore. I pulled myself from the water and looked up. Around me it looked like a post-apocolyptic zombie town. Buildings were caved in and I didn't see anyone. 


 I walked along the shoreline a little more until I heard a man's voice coming from one of the buildings. I followed the sound and peeked into the room where the wall was destroyed. An older teenage boy was sitting across from a teenage girl who looked like Megan Fox. He saw me and beckoned me to come inside. 

 "What's your name?" He asked. I did not know. He moved a large piece of fallen wall over to reveal a hidden passage. He said that we would be safe here. We met his family. They told us that in their town there was a man with a mask. He liked to sneak into people's houses and murder them. They also told us that we would never know when he would sneak in. 

 I decided to check out the house. Looking around, I found an extra bedroom. My phone was there, and I had a text from Mike. I responded to the text, but when I turned around I felt a creepy presence...

 Everyone in the house was getting ready for bed, and I was the only one left still up and not in the main bedroom. I left the extra bedroom and walked down the long hallway. Turning around once to look behind me, I saw a dark shadow standing at the end of the hallway!!! The shadow had the silhouette of a man, but I couldn't see if he was masked or not. 

 "Get inside the bedroom!" I heard the family yell. I ran to their bedroom and bolted the door shut behind me. WTF was that?! 

 I slept peacefully that night. The next day we went to eat with the other townspeople. They had a large room that resembled a cafeteria. Our family sat down and ate our meals while I thought over what I had seen last night. 

 The cafeteria got quiet. I looked up and saw the masked man standing in the doorway. He looked like the man from Friday the 13th. 


 He stood there for a moment before silently pointing to me. He walked over and grabbed me and pulled me away into the kitchen. He said that we were going to play a little 'ice fishing' game. 

 Point of view changes and I am now the head of the household. I am running around trying to find where the masked man took the girl. Our family runs into the kitchen. The sink has iced over. We pull a string out from the drain and we see that the girl has frozen in a solid ice cube. We set her down to let her thaw. We also find another string in the other sink and pull out the frozen version of the masked man. We decide to kill him while he is unable to move. We grab a large pole and shove it through his neck. We think he is dead for now but I think he wakes up again, can't remember the rest.

*Spider Monarchy* 

 I was watching the spiders in my bathroom form a monarchy. Seriously. They had put their webs in the best fashion available to catching ants, and they were organizing the ants and deciding who was going to eat what. This was a really long dream actually.

----------


## XT-421

> . We also find another string in the other sink and pull out the frozen version of the masked man.



So... did the Masked Man freeze himself?

The spider dream sounded pretty sweet, actually.

Sorry, I don't have much more to say. :/

~Joe

----------


## Jakro

I thought I might be adapting but today nor yesterday doesn't seem to support that since I haven't had REM sleep at all. And worst of all I made my first oversleep for again in a long while just now.

My hopes are getting back down.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> I thought I might be adapting but today nor yesterday doesn't seem to support that since I haven't had REM sleep at all. And worst of all I made my first oversleep for again in a long while just now.
> 
> My hopes are getting back down.



 :Sad:  Maybe you should try doing E3, and then converting back to Uberman when you're ready? I heard it's a lot easier.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Slept 17 hours straight last night...who the hell sleeps 17 hours seriously. I'm gonna keep the dreams short tonight, my hand is bit so I don't feel like typing up a novel. 

*Died and Reincarnated*

 I was eating some meat at the dinner table. It was cube shaped and tasteless. I decided to go upstairs. I felt like I had died and then been reincarnated. I told mom. She told me to go to bed. 

*Sweeney Todd's Cake Walk*

 I was at the amusement park with some friends, I think it could have been Cedar Point. Most of the park was indoors, and it looked like a mall. Later we decided to go to the outside version of it. We were all separated and I was really hot and wanted to find a place to sit down. I saw a hut thing where people were gambling over cakes. You would chose a cake, and if the owner called your number you'd win it. It was sort of like a Cake Walk but stranger. 

 I was bored, and the chocolate cake looked really good, so I decided to play. I don't think I ever won the cake, but for some reason I followed the owner of the cake walk hut home. I went out to his shed and opened the door. In the shed there were a billion stacked up metal cake pans. I heard a russling and somehow hid in one of the pans. 

 I heard screaming, and figured out that he used cut up people to make his cakes for the cake walk.  ::shock:: 

*Lighthouse War*

 I don't really remember much of this one, but I think I was in a war. My duty after the war was finished was to make sure the light in the lighthouse was not burnt out. I walked up the lighthouse stairs, which were made of hard cement. Sometimes when I looked in the windows I would see dead people's faces appear suddenly. It was extremely frightening in the dark like that. I keep walking up the stairs, and the stairs go from cement to metal mesh. They become disconnected from the sides of the wall, so when I stand on a stair step they bend slightly down. I try to go up a few more steps but I realize it's impossible and the stairs will collapse beneath me. So I can't get up to the top of the lighthouse, so I decide that superheating the metal and bending it will make it glow and suffice as the light. Right lol.  ::roll:: 

 I go back down the stairs and sit down on a platform. One of my comrades asks me where the light is. I tell him to go and fix it himself. As he leaves I see more scary faces in the window.

*Turtle in the Pool*

 I was in German4 and I was the first one there. Our class was outside and in the pool. There was a turtle in the pool, so I rescued it. I think we did a wordseach and ate ice cream lol.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Clowns, Cults, and China*

 I was standing on the edge of a sidewalk that was next to a railroad in the city. I was with my boyfriend. We were both Chinese. We were cuddling and talking, until he becomes quiet. 

 "Did you see that?" He asks.

 "What? Where?" 

 "That man...I've never seen anything like it." He points across from us into an old, dark shed. I can just barely make out the image of a man putting on white costume makeup. He was very pale. 

 "Freaky." 

 He leaves, and I go home. Everything red around me starts to resemble a clown, like the one from It. I start running home, and dart upstairs to my room. I turn on the computer, some dolls still resembling that messed up clown. I try to keep my eyes from looking in the reflection of the computer screen because I'm afraid I might see something I don't want to. 

 I try to log into IRC but the computer freezes slightly and no seems to be responding in the channel. I google my condition and it seems that I am not alone. Other people have been attacked by this clown and then they are slowly killed off.  ::shock:: 

 I'm teleported somewhere else now...Maybe these people can help me? I look around. I'm in a giant church...But this looks nothing like any of the modern religions. The ceilings are high and gray and the lights are dimmed. People are chanting in tongues and a man, who resembles Dumbledore, is leading them. 


 I take a seat on the western side of the 'church' near the front. In front of me are tall, metal torches that are unlit. A caretaker in rags slithers up next to them. It is explained to the procession that if the caretaker does not truly believe in their cult religion, that he who lit the flames would catch fire. 

 I watched as the man lit the torches. A different colored flame sprouted in each one. When the man was finished lighting the torches he turned back to the head speaker. The flame started at the bottoms of his robe and worked their way up until they engulfed him. The head speaker made a halt sign with his hands and the flames stopped. The head speaker explained that because of the caretaker's doubt in their religion, that he would be sentenced to a life without a left eye. 

 I was back now in my house. Who were those freaky people?? I decided to go wash up in the bathroom. _I couldn't let a man with a little make up freak me out, I'm tougher than that!_

 I heard a banging on the door, and jumped a little. 

 "I just wanted to say good night to you," My mother in the dream said. She was also Chinese. 

 "Thanks mom." 

 "What is this on your back?" She turns me around so that my back is facing the mirror. In the reflection I can see that I have a vividly shaped scar of a dragon going down my back! On either side are scars of traditional Chinese houses. WTF


 Mom tells me that I'll be sleeping in my aunt's room tonight. How could I ever get to sleep?

----------


## Jakro

> Maybe you should try doing E3, and then converting back to Uberman when you're ready? I heard it's a lot easier.



Yeah, maybe I should. In fact I think I'd transition to it straight from here pretty effortlessly. Thing is that I had absolutely miserable day in terms of oversleeps - totalled about five hours of sleep. But on the positive side I was tired only a short while and had REM almost every nap. Oversleeps usually trigger a few REM phases the next day for me. Now all I gotta do is to somehow start getting them without the oversleeping part.

That said, I'm still going to stick to this for a while before considering any chances. There's some sort of shift happened after all because I'm not feeling too uncomfortable almost ever.





> Slept 17 hours straight last night...



Holy..! I have done pretty long streches of on the back of long streaks of staying awake, but I don't remember anything over 15 hours.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Yeah, maybe I should. In fact I think I'd transition to it straight from here pretty effortlessly. Thing is that I had absolutely miserable day in terms of oversleeps - totalled about five hours of sleep. But on the positive side I was tired only a short while and had REM almost every nap. Oversleeps usually trigger a few REM phases the next day for me. Now all I gotta do is to somehow start getting them without the oversleeping part.
> 
> That said, I'm still going to stick to this for a while before considering any chances. There's some sort of shift happened after all because I'm not feeling too uncomfortable almost ever.
> 
> 
> Holy..! I have done pretty long streches of on the back of long streaks of staying awake, but I don't remember anything over 15 hours.



 Cause you have to be WIN to be able to sleep 17 hours straight. <3 (But you're also WIN for trying poly TWICE!)

 Didn't sleep well last night. I had a dream about being at a line in a restaurant. I heard the familiar accent of someone I used to know, and when I turned around it was the German exchange student. I was so happy to see him. Miss him so much. I had a different dream that I was standing by the edge of a pond and I saw a giant bull frog. As I leaned down a little closer I noticed that there was a scuba diver in the pond looking up at me.

----------


## Jakro

Well my body took the challenge. Yesterday I crashed totally out of my uberman attempt and slept from 9 pm. to 3 pm. = 18 hours! 

I'll take the hint and give up for now with my Uberman attempt. I decided that I'll have my final attempt later on, I'll pay some sleepdebts for a couple of weeks. I guess any sane person would deem Uberman impossible after two failed attempts but I know that I didn't follow the program perfectly, so there's still change it'll work out if I do better. If it doesn't work out next time I'm going to shift to everyman mid-attempt. Like I said, I am pretty sure I could've transitioned to it now had I tried it. My body was somewhat used to the napping, but the sleep-debt just kept accumulating.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Well my body took the challenge. Yesterday I crashed totally out of my uberman attempt and slept from 9 pm. to 3 pm. = 18 hours! 
> 
> I'll take the hint and give up for now with my Uberman attempt. I decided that I'll have my final attempt later on, I'll pay some sleepdebts for a couple of weeks. I guess any sane person would deem Uberman impossible after two failed attempts but I know that I didn't follow the program perfectly, so there's still change it'll work out if I do better. If it doesn't work out next time I'm going to shift to everyman mid-attempt. Like I said, I am pretty sure I could've transitioned to it now had I tried it. My body was somewhat used to the napping, but the sleep-debt just kept accumulating.



 Oh no.  :Sad:  It's best that you take a break anyway, get some sleep and let your body catch up. Have some epic dreams.

 Here are some pics I took with my phone that I am finally now uploading to the computer. I thought these two were the best.





I just had boring dreams last night about a dinner party for Shrek imposters where I girl caught on fire and a man tried to shoot a wolf. Don't really feel like typing them up tonight lol.  :tongue2:

----------


## XT-421

Where are those pictures from, lol?

You know... that thing about a wolf reminds me of something... I think I might've dreamt about a wolf... I don't think it is shared, but...

Hmm

~Joe

----------


## Queen Zukin

Ok I'll admit I've been really lazy lately recording my dreams lol. I HATE not having a sleep schedule so going to bed at 6am and waking up at noon really messes me up. I'm a morning person who is naturally a night owl.  ::?: 

 I know I had a really cool dream, but I can't remember it. I remember a dream about being in the basement and I came across a HUGE brown spider. It had a red section on its back and was really strong and fast.

----------


## XT-421

I've been reading your dream journal, lol, but nothing much seems to be happening. Topping it off I haven't heard from you too much lately... how are ya holdin' up? Dreamwise and Healthwise?

~Joe

----------


## Queen Zukin

*A Masochist's Favorite Design (Frag)*

 I was in the bathroom and I had a hot glue gun. I figured out that I could use the hot glue gun on my skin to make pretty clear patterns. It burned, but not too bad. I then discovered I was in SH's house, and that he was in the bathroom with me, in the other room. We decided to go to the beach. 

 Ok seriously I need to write down my dreams now because I forgot what the second dream was...OH!

*Story Hackers*

 I was in my alleged first hour, where we were writing stories or something on the computer. One of the girls in my class decided to hack into everyone's computer and screw with their settings. Right before the hour ended I dropped all of my books and a girl helped me pick them up. She asked me if I wanted to go to the park with her after school.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Right now my waking life is more interesting than my dreaming life so I'm going to tell you guys about my terrible day today lol. It started at about 3am when I decided I was hungry so I heated up some Bagel Bites in the oven. Me + Oven = Disaster. No one in my family has ever broken the ovens, except me. And last night was my _fourth time_. The first time I broke it, the oven superheated and we couldn't turn it off without cutting the power to the entire house. The second time was a repeat incident of the first, and the third time the oven decided it had enough of me and hasn't worked since. We have double ovens, one on top of the other so now only the bottom one works now. So I go to get my food out of the oven and notice that the top oven is working...It's light is on and there is air coming out of it. Oh shit. I get my food out and decide to wait and see if things get better. About 2 hours later the top oven has turned off but the bottom oven is still on and won't turn off. Ovens cower in fear before me. 

 I don't want to burn the house down, but I also don't want to wake anyone up. So I decide that I'll sleep on the couch tonight to "watch" the oven. I go downstairs and I'm still a little pissed off from an incident from the night before. Now, we can either say that a DVD case flew across the room from a chair, or it simply "fell pretty hard and scooted about 10 feet somehow". Either way, I was freaked out and decided that I _definitely_ wasn't sleeping in the basement tonight. 

 Had some weird dreams, was woken by pans. Mom managed to turn the oven off. Of course it works for her lol. 

 So at about ~1pm when I finally decide to get off the couch and wake up I realize that I still need to clean out my laptop fan. I look at the screws for the laptop and so I try to go out to the garage to get a really small screwdriver. The keys for the garage aren't working, so I spend about ~2 hours trying to break into my own house in the heat. I finally decide to call my neighbor and ask to borrow their screwdriver.

 Seeing today's track record of FAILness I should have avoided cleaning out my fan. But I didn't, and it went well anyways. 

 The terribleness returns when I am at my piano lessons. It's really hot in the cramped room, and I am zoning in and out of existence. My piano teacher tried to get me to play the song correctly but I think I was already too far in the clouds for it to matter. After I get out of piano lessons I'm still not feeling well and I need to walk across town where I parked my car. As I walk I start to notice that I'm not feeling so well. You know that feeling you get after a long day in a wave pool, riding roller coasters, skating etc then you go to lay down and you feel like you are still doing those things? I think it's called the Tetris Effect. I was feeling that, but I hadn't done any of those activities. I felt like my consciousness was rocking back and fourth, I might not have even been walking straight LOL. And I swear I'm not on any drugs. 

I finally make it back to the car and get stuck in traffic, where I notice next to me is a creepy guy in the car staring at me. It's sooo awkward when you know someone is staring at you but you can't do anything about it but just sit there and try to ignore it.

 So that was today. It wasn't _terrible_ terrible, but it was pretty bad lol. At least it looks like storming. now. That usually makes everything better. I'll be back to post my dreams later. Storm time. <3

----------


## XT-421

1.  ::hug::  I feel you need this pretty bad (even though I may still be on a hug ban.)

2. Ok, I think that someone, or something in your house is haunted, please call GHOSTBUSTERS and see if they can help you out, (I'm about 51% serious.)

3. You should've called me, I was up, I could've brought you the cookies I baked an hour earlier. (Just kidding, though I have done this before.)

4. Sleep well, I think you need it too.

~Joe

----------


## Queen Zukin

> 2. Ok, I think that someone, or something in your house is haunted, please call GHOSTBUSTERS and see if they can help you out, (I'm about 51% serious.)



 I'm pretty sure _I'm_  haunted. This shit follows me. I'm about 51% serious. 

*Case of the Haunted High Heels*

 My sister and I were in a small tower that had 7 floors. On each floor there was only one room and then a closet. We were in the 6th floor and in the closet. In there, there was a pair of creepy high heels. We figured out that if you showed fear to the high heels then they would stab you with the pointy ends lol. 

*The Game (You Lost)*

 Christine and I were at a large arena with a several stages. On the stages were swinging ropes. There was a game/competition we had to play. In the game you would grab onto the swinging rope and then dodge things coming at you like boulders, merry-go-rounds, etc. There was a lot of swing to the rope (heh), and then you would go flying off of the stage and you had to land exactly on a certain part to qualify for points.

 I had a short WILD/DEILD. Not sure which one it was. I also had a bit of a pre-cog dream, but I'm not going to post it.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Dreaming in 2D - Forced Lesson on Dream Control*

  I was lucid, and I was in a dungeon with four rooms. Each room was dark, and in 2D so everything looked very strange. There was no escape from the dungeon. In each room were some items, also in 2D. 



 The point of the dungeon was apparently to force me to learn dream control. I wasn't sure how I knew that, but I did. The first task was to learn to move objects with my mind. I struggled for a bit before I managed to smash the car into the table. I was able to move things with my mind now! I tried to put the car on top of the table, but the 2D view wouldn't allow that and it looked very odd.

 The next task was to learn to use magic. That was easier. I used a yellow spell against an opponent. 

 I was alone in the dungeon after that, and 3D was trying to overcome the 2D view. In front of me was a TV. It was sort of creepy looking in the dark. It was an old analog TV. I flipped through the stations. Because a lot of the dream was in 2D much of the channels were showing cartoons from my childhood. I found a news station and tried to put my hand through the screen. I was teleported inside the TV and found myself INSIDE of a Spongebob cartoon!!!  :Oh noes: 

 Two characters that looked like this were jumping up and down in their living rooms cheering at the television. I was back in 2D land which was really annoying. Dreaming in a cartoon. I reached inside their television to try to get somewhere else but I think I just teleported back to the dungeon. 

*Little, Cute Hitchhiker* 

 I was driving home. It was raining hard. I saw a little girl walking home in the rain and I felt bad for her, so I pulled the car over and asked her if she wanted a ride home. She nodded and got in the car.

 "Where do you live?" I asked.

 "Mexico," she responded.  ::wtf:: 

*LSD in my Car*

 I was taking a road trip with a group of friends. We were driving down south, but all of them had British accents  ::?: . They were trying to smuggle a large box of LSD in my trunk, which upset me. It was my car, and I didn't want to be held responsible for a crate of LSD which didn't even belong to me. We decided to make a rest stop at my neighbor's house, which was apparently down south now. When we got there, the neighbors were pissed off because someone had left a message on their machine that said we had acid.

*Pool Fun*

 A lot of friends and I were in the indoor pool at school. They had built a HUGE wooden waterslide (ouch tbh) but it was fun. There was a guy who said that he was the King of the waterslide and I challenged him to that. I did a weird flip while going down on the waterslide and accidentally rammed my foot into his stomach. He said that I'd have to kiss him to make up for that.  :wink2: 

 The pool party turned into a costume pool party, and I dressed up as Queen Zukin (not good for a pool lolol). I found that it was hard to breathe with my mask on. Dooh. Joe got really pissed off for some reason and left the party in his flying car.

----------


## XT-421

0_0 You dreamt of Acid too?

I _would_ get pissed and fly away with my car... just saying.

~Joe

----------


## Queen Zukin

Sorry I haven't been posting these past few days. My sleep schedule decided to make a 180 turn and suddenly I am sleeping at 11pm and waking up at 7am now, without the use of alarm clocks. I didn't sleep well last night though, and woke up after each REM, so I remembered all of my dreams, or at least partial fragments. I think some of the fragments that I remember might belong to other dreams. I didn't sleep long last night, so I only had a few dreams.

 Posted in the order of which I dreamed them (starting with the earliest): 

*Dark, Dark Magic (Frag)* 

 All I remember was that this dream was horrifying. It involved something to do with EXTREMELY dark magic. The thing I remember most about this dream was a very vivid image of an antique baby carriage in a dark alley way. Behind the antique carriage was this....thing...with bright green eyes. Fucking creepy. 



*Missed Calls (Frag)*

 I kept missing calls from an unknown number. I finally managed to catch the call (Deja vu...), and a creepy voice answered. The voice would repeat everything I said in the most recent telephone call. This crazy person kept calling me and repeating what I said each time. It was a little...unnerving. 

*Plane Crashes*

 I was at a large cliff site. I was driving down a highway and looking up I saw a large plane and a small plane. They were coming really close to the highway, flying maybe only 30 feet above us. The planes were unsteady and flew like hummingbirds. They got too low to the ground and crashed in a firey mess. The small one hit the ground first. We pulled over to help the victims, and the scene changes to a rural mountain area. Everyone lived. 

*Telling mom of my plane dream (Frag)*

  I was in the kitchen and I was telling mom about my plane dream that I had. 

*Crazy Shit Happens (Frag)*

 I was in the house and doors were slamming on their own. It was frightening (may have been a part of the first dream). 

*Worst Sleepover Ever*

 I was having a sleepover with about 4-5 friends. Raven was there  ::wtf:: . We went to sleep and I had a nightmare about a GIANT blue dragon. It looked almost like a sea serpent. Raven had a nightmare as well, and she disappeared somewhere. We were wondering where she went when one of my friends found giant ants on the floor. We followed them back to their colony and found that they had a hole under my bed. One of my friends said that that was the reason I was having so many nightmares. I think she said there was a spirit in my room.  ::wtf:: 

 Anyhow, the sleepover turned into a small concert and one of my friends sung What a Wonderful World by Louis Armstrong. She changed some of the lyrics to, "I see roses of blue." Instead of "I see skies of blue."

 From that dream I also remember a guy with REALLY crazy hair. It was long on one side and short on the other, and it was highlighted with streaks of blue and red.

----------


## Raven Knight

> *Worst Sleepover Ever*
> 
>  I was having a sleepover with about 4-5 friends. Raven was there . We went to sleep and I had a nightmare about a GIANT blue dragon. It looked almost like a sea serpent. Raven had a nightmare as well, and she disappeared somewhere. We were wondering where she went when one of my friends found giant ants on the floor. We followed them back to their colony and found that they had a hole under my bed. One of my friends said that that was the reason I was having so many nightmares. I think she said there was a spirit in my room.



Wow... that is interesting that you had this dream and I also had a couple nightmares about ants...  :tongue2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

Today we bid farewell to my old dream journal who will now be retiring to the back of my closet. The first entry was July 12, 2003. Old fart dream journal  :smiley: . I have a new composition book now that won't leave tin foil all over my bed sheets  :wink2: .

 I didn't sleep well or long last night, so I don't remember any dreams but I did write down some funny HH I heard last night.

_ "Oh no! Robinson! He's coming home!"_

_ "You're ALL going to sit on the comfortable chair!"_ <--- Said in an angry tone.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

R.I.P., DJ!  :Pope:

----------


## Queen Zukin

> R.I.P., DJ!



 It's in a better place now!  ::flyaway:: 

*Strange Math*

 I was in my old AP Gov class and he was trying to teach us math. The formulas were weird. We had to read a situation and determine whether or not the mathematics were appropriate. Then we would write out this insanely easy, but wrong, equation such as 

 2 * 2 = 5

 It was confusing, because everything was wrong. We were told that we would have a quiz at the end of the hour about this. Should have done a reality check, lol. 

*Electroshock*

 My friend was trying to get me into the hospital for some reason. He said I was sick. We danced into the hospital room (don't ask...), and the doctor took one look at me and placed something over my ears and on my eyes. I heard a heart beat in the headphones and struggled to take the equipment off. Once I did, I saw that I was being wheeled to another room and my arms were being strapped down to a stretcher. She put something in my mouth and then I felt like I was getting light and airy but strange and gray. It was bizarre, and made me wake up.

----------


## Queen Zukin

* Mom vs. Child - A fight 'til the Death*

 There was a mom who had two twin babies. However, one of the babies was evil. The evil baby hid under a pile of leaves with a samurai sword. The mom came out with a plate of cookies, but noticed that the baby was under the leaves. She drew her sword, and mother and child engaged in an aggressive sword fight. While they fought, figures of people kept flickering next to them. The mother won, and stabbed the infant to death. 

 Time passes, and shows the good twin in her childhood. She is sad when she discovers her past. 

*31 Days and 52 Miles*

 I was hitchhiking, and got picked up by a man in a truck. The man looked like my chemistry teacher. He drove for awhile, before pulling into an alleyway. Somehow he got me into the back part of the truck, and told me that he would leave me in there for 31 days and 52 miles until I died. He left the truck and I thought about that for awhile. I would not live for more than 3 days without water, and no more than 21 without food. 52/31 = 1.6 miles per day which meant that the truck was slowly creeping somewhere. I thought that maybe I could kick out one of the windows if he wasn't watching. 

While I was typing up the first dream, I kept 'seeing' a fan, and the word "was". Maybe I'll remember that dream later.

----------


## XT-421

Crazy math in Dreams already? It's the first day of school!

~Joe

----------


## Queen Zukin

Why are there ads about managing schizophrenia symptoms on my DJ? -.-

*The Wheelchair Race*

 We were in an indoor skating rink, and they were playing a song that dedicated the rink only to people who were on scooters or in wheelchairs, something that rolled other than skates. I found that I was on a scooter, so I went out and rolled around in the rink lol. Well on the side of the rink there was a little tunnel, and I was curious so I decided to go into it. I was instantly in some kind of race, and the goal was to find as many Easter eggs with M&M's in them as possible. A boy named Kyle won.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*The Black Eyed Beings*

 I was in a graveyard. It was daytime, and in the graveyard were remnants of the Pantheon. I had to knock over the pillars. When they came crumbling down, I discovered that they were hollow! Inside of the hollow pillars I found a small wooden artifact, in the shape of a cube. It was made of soft light wood, and on the top there was a painted picture of a purple flower. I opened the artifact, which looked like a very simple cube shaped jewelry box. Inside there were 6 rings. 

 Next thing I know, I am being chased by the authorities. They want their artifact back. I am running with Zboy, and the cops are cornering us in the graveyard. I had a legitimate reason not to give it back to them. 

 Seconds before the cops take a swing at us, out of thin air comes a girl with flowing long blonde hair on a trendy red motorcycle. She is flying downwards and her front tire hits the top of cop's helmet and he is knocked unconscious. She continues in the air before dissolving. Before she is completely vanished, she drops Zboy a pair of black binoculars. 

 "She's a time traveler...Like me." Zboy says. 

 "I didn't know you were a time traveler."

 "I am. Using these binoculars, we can also see who are time travelers."

 Later, we go to eat lunch at a crowded restaurant. It is similar in style to a cafeteria. We sat at a large, circular table with a few other girls sitting across from us. One of them in particular had brown hair full of tangles. I didn't pay much attention to her, but I could still tell that she was mean-spirited. She had black eyes. This part of the dream was extremely vivid. Her eyes were not 100% black, but had a bit of reflective gray in them. It was certainly not her iris though. 



 I didn't pay much attention to her, however. Zboy was looking through his binoculars while he waited for me to finish eating. I looked over at him for a minute and saw that he had gone pale in the face.

 "What's wrong?" He handed me the binoculars and told me to look at the creepy girl in front of me. I brought the binoculars to my eyes. Suddenly, the girl went from mildly creepy to beyond-flash-horror DISTURBING. One of her eyes was slanted extremely upwards, while the other downwards. Suddenly, I could FEEL the evil reeking off of her. It was revolting. Words cannot describe how long and vividly that image was burned into my head after I woke up. 

 She realized that we were looking at her, and got up from the table. She went to the bar, and when one of the bartenders refused to give her a drink, she _controlled their minds_ to do so. Using her mind she was able to manipulate others around her. Zboy and I decided that she was a malevolent telepath.

 We ate dinner at a different restaurant, and devoured pizza. My friends were joking about how I was getting it all over my face. My mom woke me up and asked if I wanted pizza for breakfast.

 That's the 2nd time I've dreamed of those freaky people with the black eyes. Both times they have been very...condescending/destructive.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Hungry Elephants*

 I was in the jungle. It looked like Avatar. We had to hide from dragons, who were looking to eat us. An elephant screamed out that it needed to be fed, so I had to look for elephant food. 


* Wasted Lucid*

 I was typing up something on the computer. I had the bird out of her cage, and she was walking around on the floor. I picked her up, but I heard another sound from the basement. I looked around the corner, and another white dove was on the ground. I tried to pick her up, but she flew away. How was this possible? I did a reality check. It took me a few tries, but eventually I saw 6 fingers on my hand. On my fingers were light bulbs. I must have looked like a Christmas Edition of Freddy Krueger. Hmm I really had to pee. I wasted my entire lucid peeing.  ::?: 

*Mirror Task*

 I was back in the basement, chilling out. Thinking of the previous dream, I decided to do a reality check. 6 Fingers, lucid. I thought of what to do first, and thought of the mirror task. The dream went unstable, and I could feel both realities coexisting at once. I took advice from people on the DV forums and screamed. I felt the walls around me, and once again everything became clear. I decided to go out into the woods behind my house. I went into my bedroom, and climbed through the window without opening it. It felt like trying to walk through saran wrap. I ran out into the woods. I was barefoot. It was challenging running through the woods, fallen trees made obstacles to jump over. I found the mirror and looked through it. I pressed my hand against the mirror, until it gave away and I walked into it. I was teleported back to the basement.

----------


## Queen Zukin

* Something Gory (Frag)*

 I didn't write down my dreams like I should have last night. I remember waking up around ~8am thinking about a strange, gory dream I had. It had something to do with chopping off people's heads.  ::?: 

*Scary Driving (Frag)* 

 Joe was driving really scary. He was driving through stop signs and swerving into the opposite lane. We were hurrying to go somewhere. 

*Ella Enchanted Moves Out*

 I wonder what caused this dream...Haven't even thought about this movie in like a month lol. Anyways, Ella from Ella Enchanted was moving out of the house with her dad, away from Hattie and Olive. She moved into the living room, which had closets in it. It was haunted apparently. There was a boy with blonde hair on the computer. He had glasses and a nerdy face, but he was cute.

*My dad is a... (Frag)*

 My mom and I were going shopping, when I got a call from my uncle saying that he needed to borrow $50 because apparently my father was a transvestite. We went shopping.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Waking Up Too Late (Frag)*

 I woke up too late, somewhere around 10am. I was trying to find something to wear, and was making a mess of clothes all over my floor. Nothing looked good today. Mom was home for some reason, and was honking trying to get me to get in the car. 

*Shay's Quote (Frag)*

 I remembered that I still had to write my daily quote.

*The Red DS (Frag)*

 I was in the computer lab at school, and I found a red DS on the ground. It was playing video game music. I asked SW if she knew whose it was, and she said that it was Joe's.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*September 14th 2010*

*Your Call*

 I was in an amusement park with my mom. We were in a fun house or something. There weren't any crazy mirrors, but there were strange ladders and tight spaces. I got a call and answered it. You told me that you were leaving and you said good bye. Thanks for telling me, at least. Talk to you, whenever.  :smiley: 

*Sleeping Study (Frag)*

 Joe and  I were doing a weird experiment where we had to sleep for 14 hours, but we would do it timed so that we were never sleeping at the same time. 

*September 15th, 2010*

*Lucids for Tears*

 It was nearing the end of the day, and I was going to one of my last classes. I was exhausted from school and couldn't wait to go home. I stepped into the classroom and instantly my mood was uplifted when I saw who was sitting at my table. A wave of happiness rushed over me. The German Exchange student had returned from Germany. 

 "Hi!" He said. His face, his voice, everything was so vivid. It was clearer than reality, and now that I was seeing my old friend again it was better. 

 "I've missed you so much!" I shouted, and leaped into his arms, giving him the biggest hug ever. I no longer felt worried about school, I just felt relief from seeing him again. 

 "I have so much to tell you about! Shickendydickendy!" He said delightfully in his accent. I was ready to listen, I couldn't wait to hear everything he was about to tell me. 

 "What's a shickendydickendy?" I giggled, thinking that maybe he had butchered up an English word. 

 "Oh I'll tell you about that later  :wink2: " He replied. Oh!  :Shades wink: 

 "This can't be happening! I've missed you so much, it's incredible to be seeing you here again!" I said. At that moment, just to be sure, I did a reality check. 8 fingers. Fuck no. I realized that this wasn't real - he wasn't real - none of this was. I wasn't seeing him or talking to him again. It was just an illusion created by my subconscious. I burst out in tears, devastated to go through this again. Losing a friend all over again, thanks subconscious, thanks a lot. I spent the rest of the dream crying.

----------


## XT-421

/hug

Those are the worst kinds of dreams... too bad that was a lucid...

You.... you do know I DO have a Red Nintendo DS sitting next to me right now, don't you?

~Joe

----------


## newtz1995

> k lol I had a dream last night that I was burying people alive. After I waited about an hour I would unbury them and they'd be the opposite gender.  I think I started a business or something doing this lol.



Wow, you have the craziest dreams

----------


## Queen Zukin

> /hug
> 
> Those are the worst kinds of dreams... too bad that was a lucid...
> 
> You.... you do know I DO have a Red Nintendo DS sitting next to me right now, don't you?
> 
> ~Joe



Nope, I wasn't aware of the color of your DS. 





> Wow, you have the craziest dreams



 Wow, I didn't know that people still read my old DJ entries lol.

*Another Chance*

 I was with the German Exchange student again. Since he's beginning to be a recurring character, we'll call him MM. We were in Germany, walking through the streets. We walked under an overpass where we saw a small group of homeless teenagers. We were about to pass them, when he turned around suddenly to talk to them. He said something in German, and gave one of them a hug. 

 We went inside of a mall and he showed me around. I noticed that some of the ads were in English. He told me that they had rules about what could/couldn't be written on the ads, so to avoid this the advertisers wrote it in English instead. 

 He bought me a necklace with gray rocks on it. It was interesting looking. I didn't ask for it, but I thanked him anyways. That was very kind of him. 

 The mall was closing, but he said that he wanted to show me one last thing. The people around us were disappearing, and the food court was closing down. We walked to the food court and to a small restaurant that was closing shop for the night. The employees smiled at us, they flipped a switch and all the sudden it was raining inside of the restaurant! We had a great deal of fun with the sprinklers, and even managed to persuade the owners to let us play with their water hose that hooked up to the dishwasher and the sprinkler system. By the time we were done, we were soaking wet, but we had a great time with each other. 

 Together we left the mall and walked out into the parking lot in the night. 

 "I had a bad dream about you the other night," I said to him. When I looked over, he was gone. I ran to the car where the exchange family was and told them that MM was missing. My phone rang, and when I picked it up a strange voice was on the other end. They were pretending to be MM, but the voice was so dull and flat it was a terrible attempt. I eventually deduced that he had been abducted.

*Lobster Hands*

 I moved into a new home, and needed to take a bus to school. They stopped outside my window to pick me up. On the bus ride there, we saw a girl with brown hair and pink lobster claws dancing in the street. She looked terrifying. 

 Later in the dream, I was trying to do my homework when the girl came in the room dancing with her claws. She told us to donate a penny to charity or we would die.

*Seeing a book (Frag)*

 I was looking at a book, and where the author name should be instead it said 5:39 AM. I knew I didn't have much time left to sleep. I have always had this strange ability to predict time in my dreams very accurately.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*The Exorcist's Box*

 People were getting trapped in tiny cardboard boxes, so a priest had to come out and exorcise them out of the boxes, LOL. This was actually a long dream, but I don't remember most of it. At the end of the dream, a couple has gotten trapped in a wooden box under the bed. The priest climbs under the bed and eats them alive. We find out that he is secretly evil.  ::wtf:: 

*Indus River*

 We were walking along what was called "The Indus River" that apparently flowed through my backyard. I thought about how I didn't remember that being there, only a swamp, but maybe my memory was failing. We walked along the river until it grew wider. In the middle of the river was a small theme park. There was one of those ship rides, that goes back in fourth. I rode on the ship ride, which was really cool because when it went back down it would hit the water and create a giant splash. 

*That Moment (Frag)*

 I had this dream in a nap. I was sitting on a table, talking to some friends. Across the room, behind me, was a group of boys. I turned around when one of them called my name. If you've ever come face to face with an animal in the woods suddenly, you'll know what I'm talking about. It's that moment when you first both see each other in shock, like "_OH!_" Anyways, we had that moment for awhile, and just stared at each other in shock for a bit. I'm not sure why we were shocked, but we were.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Textile Workshop*

 I worked in a textile workshop. We made beautiful cloths. There were a small group of boys who were trying to figure us out. I had a crush on one of them.

*My Dieing Daughter*

 I lived in a dystopian society. The nation was becoming a corrupt police state. I was in some kind of shop, and I had my daughter in my arms. I was her father (I was a man in the dream). I was at the booth about to be served when we heard the sound of helicopters flying above us and people screaming. I overheard that the store was about to be blown up. 

 I picked up my daughter and made a dart for the door. Everyone else was trying to do the same thing. The police were trying to secure us in by putting crime scene tape on the door. Everyone else was hesitant to pass the tape leading to the exit, but I needed to save my daughter so I broke right through it. 

 Once I escaped from the doomed building, I was surrounded by policemen. They looked pissed off and aimed their guns at us. I kept running through the New York city blocks until I came into another small shop. It was a pharmacy. This was good, because I needed to pick up some medication for my daughter anyways. She would not live without the medication.

 Our nation was in a state of poverty and corruption. Only the wealthiest could afford to pay for the medication. There was no longer a flat price, buying drugs was like bidding for a rare antique item. I set my daughter down near the window of the pharmacy and started to try to persuade the cashier to give me the drugs. I was poor, however, and couldn't afford the high asking price. 

 I watched as my daughter sat staring out the window. Her blonde little ringlets hit the side of the wall as she lost consciousness. I had failed to get her the medication and was forced to watch her die. 

*Pirate Abductor*

 I was a little boy, and had somehow gotten abducted by an old pirate. He was gross looking, and on his left arm the skin flaked away and revealed the skeletal bones. He was very old, maybe in his late 70s or early 80s. 

 Long story short, I was rescued by a news reporter woman. Fast forward 15 years into my future. I live in the Renaissance period, and now I am a woman. I am writing epic poetry and stories about my adventures when I was abducted and spent several years aboard the crazy pirate's ship. Most people who read my writing don't believe that the events in my childhood ever occurred. 

 At dusk, I sit alone on a black bench in my black corsetted dress alone. I hear someone behind me. He comes and sits next to me and tells me that he read my writing. He is my age, and I know him. I look down at his arms and see that on his left arm he has a skeletal hand, exactly like the one that the pirate had.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Here's some pictures I took this evening when I went on a walk in my backyard.











And this cute little guy!



 I was a bad student last night and didn't bother remembering my dreams. I only remember standing in a hallway with a giant mattress. I was attempting to put it on its side and scoot it down the hallway while stacking suitcases on it... ::wtf::

----------


## XT-421

Nice pictures!  :smiley: 

I have been a bad boy too, I haven't recorded many of my dreams either... :/

~Joe

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Nice pictures!



 Thanks. I find something interesting almost every time I go on a walk now, so I've learned to bring my camera with me always. 

I wish this picture came out better. It was a green bug that was eating the insides of a fly.



*Spoiler* for _5 Legged Spider_: 









*Things Blowing Up (Frag)*

 I remember seeing a lot of things being blown up, specifically a water tower. 

*Reality Check (Frag)*

 I remember looking at my fingers, possibly because of the previous dream. I don't think that I got lucid, but I'm not sure. 

*Gan's Contest*

 I was at the school, in a contest with Gan. We were running around the school at top speeds. It was raining really heavily outside. I was looking for boots but I couldn't find any. It was Thursday. Later, I got inside the car which I had parked in the middle of the field. I tried to drive away but there was so much traffic. It was getting really dark really fast. 

*Running, Almost Lucid (Frag)*

 I was running, when I started to go into run jump. I thought about how that was a dream sign, but wasn't sure.

----------


## XT-421

Not bad, and, uhh.... 5 legged spider? Wtf?

Oh yes! The similar dream I mentioned to you about earlier. I guess I was just kind of shocked that we both had dreams about non existant daughters and running around with them constantly... something like that... I looked back in my memory and nothing else juts out like that one did... :/

Sorry if I got your hopes up too much, lol.

~Joe

----------


## Jakro

Hi again... I've started Uberman attempt again, day three starting after next nap. Smooth sailing so far, but it always seems to be at the start. I've been now over 54 hours without naps of over 25 minutes. I'm going with the plan I wrote earlier, meaning I shift to Everyman if Uberman doesn't work out. I give myself seven days, any failure after that results in shifting to Everyman.

----------


## XT-421

Ok, I know this isn't exactly related to Zukin's DJ, but Jakro, you are a giant among mites, I congratulate you based mainly on your fortitude. Don't ever lose that, in any form.

~Joe

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Not bad, and, uhh.... 5 legged spider? Wtf?
> 
> Oh yes! The similar dream I mentioned to you about earlier. I guess I was just kind of shocked that we both had dreams about non existant daughters and running around with them constantly... something like that... I looked back in my memory and nothing else juts out like that one did... :/
> 
> Sorry if I got your hopes up too much, lol.
> 
> ~Joe



Actually, I forgot nearly immediately after you told me lol. I need to work on my memory, I'm starting to do stupid stuff again such as making dinner again because I forgot that I already ate dinner, or forgetting if I brushed my teeth or not. 





> Hi again... I've started Uberman attempt again, day three starting after next nap. Smooth sailing so far, but it always seems to be at the start. I've been now over 54 hours without naps of over 25 minutes. I'm going with the plan I wrote earlier, meaning I shift to Everyman if Uberman doesn't work out. I give myself seven days, any failure after that results in shifting to Everyman.



 AGAIN? You are insane!!! Are you a student??

*I have a fish in my pants (yarly)*

 I was in the library. Our class was doing a project and reading in books. Anna leaned over to me and whispered,

 "_I have a fish in my pants!_"

 Indeed she did. She showed me that she had one of those strange belts where the belt basically is the fish tank, and the goldfish swims around it.

----------


## Jakro

No, I'm not student nor do I have any other obligations to anyone which makes it easier to devote so much time for this. That said my productivity usually skyrockets in the beginning of my attempts. Mental efficiency takes a small hit, but the extra hours more than make up for it.

But yeah, I'm insane. If this doesn't work out there won't be another attempt this year as it gets harder and harder when the amount of darkness increases.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> No, I'm not student nor do I have any other obligations to anyone which makes it easier to devote so much time for this. That said my productivity usually skyrockets in the beginning of my attempts. Mental efficiency takes a small hit, but the extra hours more than make up for it.
> 
> But yeah, I'm insane. If this doesn't work out there won't be another attempt this year as it gets harder and harder when the amount of darkness increases.



 Wowow, have you even gotten your normal sleeping patterns back? Maybe it's just be but it doesn't seem like it's been so long since you've quit. It took me about 3 weeks to get readjusted to monophasic. I would have thought that it would have been easier to try poly during the winter, the day may be shorter but there's also 2 feet of snow on the ground... ::lol:: 

*Runaway Sarah*

 I was picking up Joe at the school. When I went to turn around, I noticed that the schoolyard was covered in trees. There were a bunch of old abandoned apartment buildings. Their windows were broken in to reveal the darkness left behind. One of the abandoned structures was a house. Joe and I pulled up to the driveway and went inside the garage. This place was creepy. In the garage there was a bed and next to it a nightstand. I opened the drawer to the nightstand and found a suicide note. 

 I found a bunch of information about the girl who used to live here. Her name was Sarah. She had made elaborate plans of running away. She said that this house was filled with darkness and pain. 

 We heard the garage door close behind us, and realized that we were trapped in the house. Luckily, we had a flashlight. 

*Crazy Ass Plane*

 I was on a plane. It had to drive on the highway to reach it's airstrip. After we arrived at the airstrip, we went inside this weird structure made of Lincoln Logs. A giant machine lifted the airplane up to the topmost of the structure and pushed it off the edge. We were now flying! The plane's floor dropped while we were ascending. Apparently that was a technical difficulty (we were hanging onto bars connected to the ceiling). We could see the city beneath us growing gradually smaller. 

*The Slums? (Frag)*

 I remember a bunch of boxes, and that was apparently where people lived. There was a lot of drugs and violence. 

*Leafless (Frag)*

 My moonflowers had bloomed, but shed all of their leaves. I was worried about their health.

----------


## Jakro

I was little over two weeks monophasic. I picked it back up quite fast and I think my body fully adapted back to it, it was so uncomfortable in the first couple of nights of Uberman to wake up from short naps. I've been constantly changing patterns since summer, I guess my body is fast to adapt by now. Though "my normal sleep patterns" is loose term as my sleep patterns have been all over the place. But it only took few days to adapt to one chunk at a time type sleeping and it naturally went to right alignment between night and day, though I intentionally inverted it just before current attempt.

Here's what I've done this year:
February24th - February 26th: Short Dymaxion attempt, quick failure
March 7th - March 16th: Another Dymaxion attempt, lots of oversleeps
March 17th - March 19th: Shifted to Uberman midattempt, but gave up quickly
June 21th - July 11th: Biphasical - 4.5h / 1.5h split
July 12th - July 24th: Uberman attempt, not that close to success
August 12th - August 28th: Encouraging Uberman attempt as I think I went close to a success, for example I had 3 full days / 18 nap streak of perfect adherence. I cracked at that critical point after which it probably would've gotten easier.
14th September - 15th September: I intended to start this attempt, but it felt so bad that I gave up the second night
20th September - Now: Current attempt, going well so far.

All the times in between were monophasic.

For me the decisive thing between the seasons is what you can do at night. In summer you could just go out and have a walk, but in winter you really don't feel like going into the middle of all the coldness and darkness. Also cold increases the physical discomfort which to me at worst sleep deprivation is enough as it is.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> I was little over two weeks monophasic. I picked it back up quite fast and I think my body fully adapted back to it, it was so uncomfortable in the first couple of nights of Uberman to wake up from short naps. I've been constantly changing patterns since summer, I guess my body is fast to adapt by now. Though "my normal sleep patterns" is loose term as my sleep patterns have been all over the place. But it only took few days to adapt to one chunk at a time type sleeping and it naturally went to right alignment between night and day, though I intentionally inverted it just before current attempt.
> 
> Here's what I've done this year:
> February24th - February 26th: Short Dymaxion attempt, quick failure
> March 7th - March 16th: Another Dymaxion attempt, lots of oversleeps
> March 17th - March 19th: Shifted to Uberman midattempt, but gave up quickly
> June 21th - July 11th: Biphasical - 4.5h / 1.5h split
> July 12th - July 24th: Uberman attempt, not that close to success
> August 12th - August 28th: Encouraging Uberman attempt as I think I went close to a success, for example I had 3 full days / 18 nap streak of perfect adherence. I cracked at that critical point after which it probably would've gotten easier.
> ...



True. I've been thinking about trying poly again over winter break. I'm not sure though, because I might lose out on one week+ of dreaming and fail, or I might actually succeed. I'll have time to think about it. 

 I had mostly fragments last night. I remember one dream where I was sitting on a tricycle on a driveway, and I looked up to the sky in wonder. I think I may have seen a meteorite or a spaceship? In the other dream I was kissing someone, and then I remember the feeling of having an 'epic' dream.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Kapeli*

 I'm not going to be able to write how scary this dream was, just trust me - it was scary. I don't remember the first half, but I know that the first half of the dream contained me being chased by a demon girl. 

 I remember the second half better. There was a little boy, and a Demon Boy. They had been friends in their earlier childhood, but something had come between them. They were both about 12 now. The Demon Boy was showing his old friend how he could summon objects into his house. He made a pool with his mind, and urged the boy to swim with him. The Demon Boy asked the boy if there was anything he wanted, but the boy seemed uninterested. He seemed bored of the Demon Boy. When the boy turned around, it revealed that he had a long series of scrapes and scars on his back. Apparently, the Demon Boy had attacked the boy when he was younger, and that's why they were no longer friends.

 The Demon Boy was becoming frustrated in his attempts to allure the child, and began to sneak up behind him to try to eat him once again. 

My friends and I come bursting through the door to save the boy. We pick him up, and make a mad dash back to the car. I jump into the drivers seat but the car is stuck in park! What the heck! 

 I looked down to the gear shift. On it, the words _"Kapeli"_ were engraved as if it were scratched in there. I telepathically knew that the word _Kapeli_ meant, "Don't [go]" in the demon's language. We looked behind us, and like one of those cliche horror movie scenes, the perpetrator was standing right behind our car in a cloud of mist/fog in the dark. The girl next to me screamed. He was using telekinesis to prevent our car from moving.

*Fire - 8 Casualties* 

 I was in my 1st or 6th hour, when we starting hearing a strange humming noise. Looking out into the hallway, we saw people running in a frantic hurry. The humming noise grew louder, and we realized that the fire alarms were going off. We evacuated the building and went out into the main campus lawn. 

 I looked around, wondering what was on fire. Over on the far wing, where the welding and electrical classes were, giant clouds of black smoke were billowing up to the sky. I ran over closer to it (Don't judge my logic), and saw that the entire wing was engulfed in flames. People were running out the doors, and a few of them were on fire. The image of them panicking while consumed with fire was disturbing. Helicopters were flying above us, trying to help to put the fire out.

 Later, after they secured the fire, we were told to go back to class. I looked online to see if the fire had made the news. It said that 8 students died in the fire. 

*Morphing Administrator*

 One of the administrators at school was in the lunchroom. She was morphing into a frog before my very eyes. If you've ever seen those face-morphing webcams, that's what she looked like but REALLY vivid.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Karate on a pirate ship (frag)*

 I was learning karate on a pirate ship...ok...Once again, something caused me to look to the sky in wonder. Might have been a meteorite or something. 

*Athletic Orchestra (Frag)*

 I was playing the trumpet in an orchestra. The composer told me ro give him 100 push ups. 

*Senior Pics (Frag)*

 Mom wanted me to get my senior pictures done at Wal-Mart.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Q Zukin's Dream Journal*
rawrs <3



*Normal Dreams are written in Black
Lucid Dreams are written in Green
Other highlights are in Purple
Nightmares/Extreme Action in Blue
*



*Favorite Dreams:**God of TansAppearances Can Be DeceivingDream Queen (Council of Dreamers)TreasonThe GlitchLatzIronic DreamThe Magic School Bus Came to Pick Me Up!THE STALKING STARTS NOW*

*Witty Dreams:*
Killer LemonsMaster's Degree in BSChocolate CoincidenceHow Evil Men AreI'm an Italian Medusa

*Favorite Nightmares/Action Dreams:*
EfficacyCrazy Psychotic Substitute Bus DriverFirst to DieBrown and BrokenSoul Stealers

 :Off to Bed:

----------


## XT-421

I love your wings! Gratz on your 600'th post here.

~Joe

----------


## Queen Zukin

> I love your wings! Gratz on your 600'th post here.
> 
> ~Joe



Why thank you!  ::D:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Minecraft?*

 It was past evening, but not quite night yet. We were standing in the yard when a man comes out of a hole in the ground. Wtf? He tells us that inside the hole is a large cave, where there is a nest of migrating cranes. He turns around, and we watch the a bunch of birds come out of the hole. They are following each other in a line. At the end of the line are doves. 

 The scene changes, and now my friend and I are in a Minecraft world. We were in the underground part, and were hitting the rocks with cans of compressed air to make them disappear so we could go deeper. Eventually, we got deep enough into the Earth that we found the cave that the man was talking about. I had a flashlight so I could see. 


*Strange Game in the Sky*

 I had some friends over, and we were playing a strange game. We took old pieces of clothing and put them on and giggled about them. When it was my turn, I went into the shed to change, but I got sucked up into the sky! 

 I landed on a platform amidst the clouds. On the platform, there were many basketball players playing basketball. They had a lot of balls. Nerf balls, bouncy balls, big balls, etc. The coach told me to find the best ball (This entire paragraph sounds so wrong...) of all. I wasn't sure what the best ball was, so I decided to look for the one that looked like a basketball. It took me awhile, but I eventually brought the ball back to him. 

 I was released from the clouds, and sent down with my article of clothing, which was a bra. I put it on, but when I left the shed my friends were no longer there. I went next door where they were having a party (still wearing this bizarre looking bra over my shirt LOL) and asked where M was. Two boys sitting on a bench answered, "They shrunk themselves down so that they could eat spiders."  ::wtf:: 

 Then I decided to run like a maniac around their yard.

*Just a Dream*

 I was in the car with some strangers. The man driving the car was telling us not to worry that we were driving in the oncoming traffic lane because it was just a dream. 

*Green Beans*

 I was a teenage boy, and I was starving. Next to the school a lady decided to grow a crop of green beans so I ate them. She got mad and started crying. The community decided to help her by fixing her dirt road.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Just remembered something short about forgetting to straighten my hair this morning.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Recall is low lately, a lot of things going on in my life atm. Had a strange dream about a strange car-bus with an even stranger bus driver.

----------


## Queen Zukin

* My Anti-Gravity Machine*

 I won the Nobel Peace Prize for building an anti-gravity machine. The machine was blue, and looked like a giant blow-up raft. It would launch the rider into the air at such a speed that it 'broke the field of gravity around them'. I might have been partially lucid during this part. I remember having great fun in 0 gravity, doing backflips all over the place (Next time I was lucid I wanted to do some gymnastics). Apparently, I pissed a lot of people off doing backflips, so they charged me $10.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Cliff Diving* 

 I was standing on the edge of a cliff. Behind me was the side of the cliff too, so I was sort of on a ledge. There were a few people behind me. 



 Instead of a valley below us, there was a city. Giant cars were falling from the sky, turning into fireball-cars as they hit the atmosphere. They crashed into the city in large bangs. Us, the hikers, stood watching the city in havoc. I looked down at my hands for a moment to do a reality check, and I had 8 fingers! 

 "This is a dream!" I said to the hiker next to me. She was a tall asian women.

 "Really? Really?" She shouted in excitement. 

 "Yes!" 

 A large smile formed upon her face. "Let's jump off the cliff!" She exclaimed. Flaming cars were still falling from the sky like meteorites. Every time one hit the ground, the mountains shook a little. Both of us jumped off the cliff in unison, falling straight down. We began to fall so fast that our breathing changed. It felt like...inhaling cyan air. It was strange, but it caused me to wake up. 

*The Competition of the Toughest*

 It was summer again, and somehow I had been enrolled in a competition to find the toughest. We had to live at the school for 2 weeks, and read a novel the size of Atlas Shrugged. I wasn't sure how I got involved with this, and I was told that I was late joining the competition. 

 Later, I went out to the park behind the school. Apparently, it was now a trailer park. I found my 2 friends. They explained how the entire trailer park was flooded with 4-5 feet of water, so they had to camp out on the roof of their trailer for about a week. I opened the door to go inside their trailer, and an entire wave of water came rushing out. Then I DDR'd with Joe.  :tongue2: 

*Escaping (Frag)*

 I was trying to escape my house. I can't remember why, but I was in a frenzy.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Don't Fear the Reaper*

 I was in Best Buy. In the center of the store, they had a giant platform which some employees were sitting on. Bored, I decided to sit on the large platform. It was pyramidal in shape, with long extending "branches" for people to sit on. I climbed on, and was instantly dazed by a fear of heights. They were playing music at the top. 

 I heard some thrilled screams, and saw a bunch of pre-teenagers climbing on the platform and sitting in little pods. Oh, this was an amusement park ride! It was similar to one of those teacup rides, where you spin the thing in the middle and it makes your pod go faster. 

 Unfortunately, my pod did not have the teacup to protect me from flying out. The ride started, and I clinged to the little spinning centerpiece. I wasn't spinning it, but I was shot around a million trillion times, feet in the air from the force. A song began playing in the background. 

_Come on baby_

 AAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGG!!!

_Don't fear the reaper_

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!!!!

_Baby take my hand_

 AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa!~!!!

_Don't fear the reaper_

SDKJKLJFSDFSFSDFSDFSDFSDHSDHS!!!!!!!!

_We'll be able to fly_

 The centerpiece spun faster and faster, and I was shot around in circles like a swirling vortex. The force became to great and I let go and flew across the room.

_Don't fear the reaper..._

 I hit my head against the wall, and was out.

 I woke up later (in the dream) and thought that the entire experience was just a dream. 

 "I had a strange dream," I said to Don. I was about to tell him my dream when his friend interrupted me to talk to him. I overheard him saying that girl dreamers were incapable. >=[

 "They found a dead body of a demon down by the creek!" One of my friends exclaimed, "Do you want to come and check it out?"

 "Nah, I'll stay here for now."

* I Has a Baby!*

 During lunch break, B said that she wanted to protest and buy some giant blue balloons. We took her to the store, which then turned into a mall. I went outside the mall and into the parking garage, which was apparently the new parking garage for our school. I heard a baby crying, so I went to investigate. Apparently, C had a baby! I asked her who the father was but she didn't know. Then we went to an orchestra. 

*The Rainbow Bugs*

 My house was being attacked by bugs that were neon colors and looked like M&M's. They had black spots on them. The purple rainbow bug was a pimp and bossed the blue rainbow bug around, while the green one was shy.

*Spaceship Trams (Nap Dream)*

 I was at Cedar Point, trying to do an assignment for school. It was night time, and they had what looked like snow lifts, but instead of a chair attached to it, it looked like a spaceship. These things were coming up and down really, really fast. And then there was this rollercoaster that looked like it was on drugs.

----------


## XT-421

Sorry I haven't been keeping up on this...  :Sad: 

And sorry lots of things have been going on in your life (if you want to talk about them, well, you already know what I'm going to say at this point, no need to reiterate known things.)

I've noticed a strange pattern in a lot of your dreams of late, (or at least, most of them,) but it is more of a gut feeling than it is a statable word. Do you know what I mean? Or am I completely delusional?

~Joe

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Sorry I haven't been keeping up on this... 
> 
> And sorry lots of things have been going on in your life (if you want to talk about them, well, you already know what I'm going to say at this point, no need to reiterate known things.)
> 
> I've noticed a strange pattern in a lot of your dreams of late, (or at least, most of them,) but it is more of a gut feeling than it is a statable word. Do you know what I mean? Or am I completely delusional?
> 
> ~Joe



 Nah I meant having tons of homework + karate + piano, I'm not used to having to go somewhere every single day after school lol. And I haven't noticed any patterns, just bizarre dreams as usual.  :tongue2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Wicked Sports Car!*

 I was driving to school, and running really late. My clock said that it was 8am. I got about half way there, before I heard a soft cooing in the back of the car...I looked back and saw that my dove was in the backseat! Crap! I had to drive all the way back home now. 

 Well, then I got into a huge traffic jam and my car turned into a bike. A pair of cops accused me of being drunk, so I had to take a breathalyzer test. It came back negative, and I was free to go. Realizing that I was riding my bike, I drove around the traffic and got to my house.

 I opened the door and saw Oiseau (name for our pet dove) cooing on the couch. How did she get back here? I scooped her up, thankful that the dog hadn't gotten to her, and brought her downstairs. At the base of the stairs, I saw another dove.  ::wtf:: 

Was this a dream? I went down into the main floor of the basement, and saw more doves. Definitely a dream. I looked at my fingers, but they had the normal amount of digits. I stared at my watch, and the figures looked weird. Sweet! I was dreaming! For a long time, I've been wanting to do some flips in the air while lucid. I ran back up the stairs. The first thing I immediately saw was out the window. Before I was lucid, it had been earlymorning/night. Now, it almost looked like an inverse image of the previous. It was bright daytime, some of the grass was red, and there was a thin layer of snow on the ground. The sky was a bright white. Trippy looking. 

 I went out the backdoor, and heard a car pulling into the driveway. When I turned around, I saw a beautiful red sports car in the driveway. 


 I ran up to the driver's side of the car. The window was covered in rain. I made a little clearing from the rain in the window to see who was driving it. My mom was inside. She invited me in. 

 I got into the passenger's side of the car. She said that we had two live tickets to a concert. Nice! I was about to climb on the roof of the car and 'car surf' when I woke up.  :tongue2: 

*Total Eclipse of the Heart (End of the World)*

 I was sitting outside on the porch with my mother. The sky was a beautiful solid blue without a cloud in the sky - it was a great day. Looking up to the sky, I saw what looked like a star getting closer and closer. I dismissed it as an airplane at first, until maybe hundreds of these little twinkling stars appeared in the sky. My mother and I both looked to the sky in wonder. When they began shooting across the sky, we realized that it was a meteor shower! 

 Some of them were getting really far into our atmosphere before burning up. We could actually see the flames arising from them. Those brave stars looked like orange fireworks. There was one star in particular though, it was coming towards us very slowly...and it wasn't burning up. As it neared us, the star turned black and round. It looked like a solar eclipse in the sky. Mom told us (I apparently had a friend over) to go seek shelter in the basement. 

 My friend and I did so, and by the time we were safe, the ground shook and rumbled. The meteor had crashed into the Earth. We came back upstairs. 

 We were now on the school grounds, and the meteor shower was growing with intensity. There was a HUGE 'meteor' in the sky, it looked like a solar eclipse from hell. It took up about 1/4 of the sky and just hung there ominously. 


 We were all told to take shelter in the school cafeteria. They split us up by last name. I wanted to sit by someone where I could just wrap my arms around and hug them, because I was pretty scared. A guard didn't allow me to sit by anyone I knew. I was sad.  :Sad: 

 Within the last moments we had, before the gravity of Earth pulled the giant meteor towards us, the officials alerted us of our possible fates. Sitting in the cold dark, we were told that the chances of our survival were minimal, and even if we did survive we would most likely be blinded. The officials weren't able to finish their sentences before we heard loud crashes and bangs. The meteor was coming towards us.

 I awoke sometime later. I was covered in ashes. The roof of the cafeteria had fallen in, dead bodies surrounded me in the dusty dark air. I was alone...Everything, even the corpses, were covered in a thick layer of gray ash. 

 I waded through the piles of ash, which sometimes amounted to over 2 feet in depth, and climbed into the remains of the other room where the other half of the student populace was. It was dark in that room too. If there was any light, it was dimmed instantly by the amount of ash that hung in the air. 

 I found someone I knew. He was laying down. His eyes were closed, but they were moving. He was dreaming. 

_ "Wake up, the end is over,"_ I whispered in his ear. His eyes opened, and he smiled. 

 "I'm going to get out of here," I said quietly, "Do you want to come with me?"

 "No, thanks." He said. He stretched for a moment then looked around, feeling the same creepy vibes as I did. 

 I walked to the end of the room before finding a door. I pushed it open and piles of black ash fell out of it. Knowing it was the only way out, I pushed through the ash. We were now underground. There was at least 20 feet of ash piled up on top of the school. 

 When I finally got out of the pit of ash, I found that the world was beautiful. It had renewed itself. A stream of black ash was flowing through a valley of painted cliffs. There was a man in the river, he told me to come with him. Who was he and where was he going? 

 The current in the river was rough, but I followed him until he disappeared. On the river banks, there were piles of trash, such as forks, clothes, etc. I took what was useful to me and went back to our colony. 

 When I returned, more people were awake. I showed them what I had found, but they rejected it. They said that they didn't want to leave the confines of the cafeteria. They said it wasn't safe. I wished that they had come with me, because it was beautiful.

*My sister is dead (Frag)*

 I realized that my sister was dead. It was my younger sister who had died, and so my older sister wasn't my younger sister who I thought she was. My older sister's name was apparently Sam. Now, the psychopath from Lovely Bones was trying to kill us.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Oops forgot to post last night...It went completely over my head! Yesterday night and last night's dreams only consisted of fragments. Yesterday night I dreamed that I was in the restaurant that I ate in a few nights back. In real life, I got big vibes that the place was haunted (in a good way). In my dream, I saw the spirit in the mirror. It wasn't a nice spirit though.  :Sad:  I don't remember any dreams from last night, except the feeling that I was around a bunch of people.

----------


## Queen Zukin

HH

_"Be very important to us and go to the mitochondria."_

*My Half Birthday*

 I was helping a patient at the hospital. When I was done, I found a bunch of people in my room! They said that "they were celebrating my half birthday" lol (I did the math and ~6 months from my birthday is about a week and a half from now. strange). Since I wasn't expecting any company, I wasn't sure what to do with the mass amounts of people who were intent on throwing a party in my room. We decided to hop in the car and rent some movies.

 I got in the car, but one of the guests was backing up and down my driveway in their giant truck. Another one of my guests accidentally turned into a lawnmower and couldn't control herself. She was doing ^_^'s with her lawnmower face. When I finally managed to get out of the driveway, after lawnmower kitty yelling at truck man for being rude, I accidentally turn into a fire truck. Great. HONK HONK I yell. 

*Catholicism*

 For some bizarre reason, I decided to be a catholic. My mom was really mad at this, so she turned my bath robe into a pile of meat and started chopping it up to sacrifice it.  
*Huge Fish (Frag)*

 Saw a giant fish in the pond. It was strange because it changed sizes depending on your perspective.
*
 Watch where you step (frag)*

 I was in some kind of attic, and was trying to walk across old boards. I stepped on one and it broke in half. I warned the people behind me.

----------


## Queen Zukin

* Double-Decker Canoe*

 I was at the school cafeteria, and it was either after school or during lunch. People were crowding in the corner, so I went to check it out. In the corner they had a stand where some people were advertising about their alternative school. In the dream, I remembered a previous encounter with them (that never happened), where we figured out that these people were absolute bullshit. Their advertising was good, in that they could actually make it look like they cared. In their advertising, they showed pictures of their students sliding through the slides in their ventilation system. The alternative school also had a park, of course.

 Later, my friends and I were hanging out at the alt school's park. We wanted to go canoeing, so we had to rent one of their too expensive canoes. They were double-decker. I was on the top deck, which was really high up. That was kind of scary. When we got down the river, our canoes accidentally turned into flutes. Let me tell you that was really hard to fit into.  :tongue2: 

 We then ate lunch on a picnic bench. My friend lost a paper of hers and I ran after it. It flew into someone's yard that had a vicious guard dog. I refused to go any further. 

*Frag (Frag)*

 I keep seeing small pictures of being in a bedroom. I had to leave, or someone was waiting on me to get dressed, or vise versa. There was a man there, we were trying to leave the house immediately...OH. Ice skating! We went ice skating! We were trying to put on our ice skates! I had to share a bunk with a lot of other people in a really messy room that wasn't ours.

----------


## XT-421

Lol, I've been seeing those darn spirits IRL. Perhaps I need more sleep?

I loved your double decker canoe. I would like to paddle in one.

~Joe

----------


## Queen Zukin

My recall wasn't so great last night, but it seemed like every dream I had involved me fighting in a war. I remember one dream where I was sitting in the car, and something made me do a reality check. I was lucid, but I'm not sure what I did or if I woke up. In the last dream I had, I was sketching a pair of hands doing a reality check.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*All up in your box*

 I was walking to my 3rd hour, when I saw Don sitting in a box eating his lunch. There were a lot of people having picnics. When I asked him why he was sitting in a box, he invited me to have lunch with him. Alright. We ate our lunches together in the box, but a woman became really pissed off at us and tried to make us get out of the box. Don's eyes became white and he used mind control to make the lady go away.  ::wtf::

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Are weeeeee dreeeeaming?*

  I was going to school with my friends. They were driving, but kept making unnecessary stops at large, white warehouses. I finally got impatient enough that I hopped out of the car and decided to walk to school myself. 

 I walked on the sidewalk before coming to an angry growling dog. It looked like it wanted to attack. It got into pouncing position, and I growled back at it loudly. The dog scurried away. I looked behind me for a second, and saw a man standing behind me. He had a gun and pointed it to the dog. I told him not to shoot it. 

 Because I was already so incredibly late, I started running. I found that gravity was loosening up, could I be dreaming? I decided that I probably was, but I didn't want to act upon it yet for some reason. 

 When I got to my first hour, I asked my friend if this seemed like a dream to her. She thought that it did. She said that she wanted to explore the dream school with me. We went to the bathroom across from our classroom. I could still hear the teacher lecturing, and what she was saying seemed consistent to reality. On the bathroom wall someone had spray painted the word '~China~' in blue and pink. I decided that I wasn't dreaming...

 Later in the dream, when it was the next day, I was glad that I chose that I wasn't dreaming because I hadn't woken up from the previous day yet so therefore I wasn't dreaming. Or something like that. 

*Miners in my basement*

 I was in my basement, which was secretly like a cave. My friend was playing video games. It looked like FF7. In his video game, there was some guy being chased around and you had to live without being crushed by falling church pillars.

 Well, in my basement/cave I discovered an arch of some type. The arch broke in half, and a waterfall flowed from it. The water from the waterfall streamed into a large rocky dent, and formed a crystal lake. Slates of rock fell vertically from the wall and uncovered a flowery alter of some sort. It was breath taking.

 Some miners decided that they wanted to make a dig site in the basement because of the recent archeological find. They digged really deep, but unfortunately their mining cart crashed in on them and killed most of them. 

*How to win back your girlfriend*

 I was a guy in the dream, and my girlfriend broke up with me. I don't really remember most of the dream, but I had devised this complicated plot on how to get her back. I wrote notes to her that made her curious and stuck the last note in my car window. 

 I rode up a mountain, and watched as she followed intent on trying to get the last note. The road turned into some sort of möbius strip, and the car went upside down and was flung into space. I landed in the mountains, on a slab of rock that was perfectly balanced on the tip of the peak of a pointy mountain. If I moved just a little, the rocky slab would wobble. I was stuck!  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

I think that this was all 1 dream, but I'm going to split it into 2 dreams to make it coherent. 

*Making people lucid*

 I was sitting in the cafeteria, working on my journal for school. I looked up, did the scene just change around me?

 "Shay, I think I'm dreaming..." I said. 

 "Don't be so silly." He says back. There was someone I was supposed to tell that they were dreaming...Who were they? I saw Joe, and decided to talk to him. 

 "Joe, I think we're dreaming." 

 "Naahhh, couldn't be," he responds. 

 "Do a reality check." He does, "Ok, maybe we are dreaming." There's still someone who I need to tell that they are dreaming....But I can't remember! Who are they?? I see one of my teachers sitting in a booth.

 "We are dreaming." I tell him. He looks at me strangely. 

 "Of course we're not," He says like I'm on drugs, "Why would we be dreaming? It's the end of the day and we are at lunch."

 "You're logic doesn't even make sense! Who eats lunch at the _end_ of the day?" I question. He gives me a puzzled stare.

 "Not to mention, look over there," I point to his clone sitting in the corner of the room, "Is that proof enough?"

 "Ok maybe we are dreaming..." 

 "Show me you're hands," I respond. He gives me his hands. 

 "Now, look. 1, 2 ,3 4, 5, 6, 7, 8. You have eight fingers on that hand. Does that strike you as odd?" 


"YES IT DOES! I think you're right!" He says in an epiphany. _Did I get that right, who was I supposed to meet up with in a dream? Arrgh!_ 

 "Let's go to the pyramids," Joe suddenly says. Why does he want to go there? 

 "Alright." We walk out the backdoor of the cafeteria and into the parking lot. I think about how weird this lucid has been so far, and I'm surprised that I haven't woke up yet. Drat!

*Dream Series*

 I'm writing about something on DV, about a series of dreams I've been having. In these dreams (I'm not sure if I actually dreamed them and remembered them in the dream, falsely remembered them, or dreamed all of them last night), it had a pretty stable storyline. There was a girl, I forgot what she was called but it started with an L. The gods were impressed by her ability to run extremely fast. There was a monster, his name started with a B. He was huge, and was the enemy of the group. They fought in some type of desert. L accidentally got eaten by the monster, and had to be saved by the other 3 whose names completely escape me. There was a lot of blood shed.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Alone in the dark in a creepy bedroom (Frag)*

 Title pretty much explains it all. I was in a random bedroom, in the dark, and I was all alone. The scene gave me bad vibes. I decided to turn on the computer, as it probably had some light and some music (the light switches weren't working). I turned on the computer, and it said that the power source had been electrocuted. I clicked 'OK' and it continued on. 

*Dehumidifier-Alien Hybrid (Fraag)*

  I have this dream that I am sitting in the living room with my father. A flying object comes in the room. It is buzzing. It is a dehumidifier-shaped UFO! Oh [email protected]  :Oh noes:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*516 Sentences*

  I was taking Shane to school for some reason, and I was epically glad that he was coming with me. Since I got to school late, I had to sign in and then find my German class which was being hosted in the library this morning.

 When I walked in, there was this weird issue with the floors so their was a huge dent but next to the dent was our class. Our teacher was assigning us to write 516 sentences in German for a project and it was due at the end of the hour. 

 I went home with AG, who for some reason I dream about quite frequently. He wanted me to help him study Hinduism for a test. His house was, like always, a confusing maze of large rooms. I don't think we even got around to studying, because I kept getting lost. 

 Sitting on the staircase, I got a video text message. I opened it, and it was a video of a little kid being tied up and hammered to death by a man who looked like Jigsaw from The Saw. What the fuck? Who does that to a kid and why the hell is it being sent to me? 

*Gameshow*

 Small dream right before I woke up. There were little tiny people who were doing a game show. They were hiding in cubby holes because the game was really scary. They had to play lava with chairs.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Robuduer*

 I wrote this one down pretty early in the night, so I'm not really remembering all of it. Apparently, everyone did really bad on the math test. I had to go to the library to pick up a book. The author was a guy named _Robuduer_.

*Expelled*

  The school was having a massive slumber party lol. It was really cold though, so we all had to snuggle up for warmth. As we sat in our sleeping bags, M was talking about some deep philosophy. He used a wine bottle to prove his analogy. One of the teachers caught him, and he was expelled. Ugh. 

*Driving Issues (Frag)*

 I was driving when the service light came on in my dashboard. It turned red, then flickered off. A new light flickered on that said "_Severely Needs Service_". I couldn't stop anywhere, but I think I did...I think I got a flat tire? Interesting dream because as I was coming home today my car pretty much broke down. But it does that every week... :Cheeky: 

* Wednesday, Part 1* 

 Something caused me to wonder if I was dreaming. I thought about it for a moment: _Okay, I know where I am. I know where I am coming from, and I remember 3rd, 2nd, and 1st hour along with getting dressed. Nah, I'm probably not dreaming. If I were dreaming that would suck 'cause then I'd have to do my entire day over again._ 

 I did actually remember every little about my day, which was bizarre.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Trading Granola (Frag)*

 It was 4th hour, and we were listening to colleges. People with good grades got pencils (I don't remember this dream, just writing down what I have in my DJ). I had candy, and because I don't like sweets when I'm dreaming, I traded it for a granola bar. 

* Unusual Workout (Frag)*

 I was in gym, and we were out on the track field. I was wearing flip flops so I thought that this might be a bit of an issue. The instructor told us to carry large plywood boards while we ran. Joe was running for swimming.

* Macaroni Crab Cakes (Frag)* 

 I decided to move the twin bed to one side of the room, and then dismantle the other one. I was doing my hair in the mirror and it kept curling up. Mom figured out how to make crab cakes out of just macaroni.  ::wtf::

----------


## Queen Zukin

*True Form*

  I was bolting through the house, trying to escape. As a last resort, I ran into the bathroom. The bathroom was a large room, and in the corner there was another door that led to a small room with a toilet. So, Main bathroom -> toilet room. I knew that if she found me, I would be potentially cornered. 

 I ran into the small toilet room, and locked the door behind me. I was panting, completely out of breath. I heard the door slowly creaking open, announcing her entrance into the main bathroom. I held my breath and my legs trembled. Malevolent sunshine peered into the window. My legs shook under the building anxiety, and my knees were hitting each other as I trembled harder and harder. I could hear her footsteps getting closer and closer to the door. 

 The handle of the doorknob began to twist open, and I tried to bend it in the opposite direction to prevent her from entering but it was futile. The door slowly opened, as if she knew that she had plenty of time. The malevolent sunshine binded with her skin in glory and her light blue skin glowed. Her long, platinum blonde hair flew upwards like Medusa. She was some kind of demon, I could tell by her aura. 

 She threw me upon the floor and hissed. I screamed in panic and she screeched: 

_RELEASE YOUR TRUE FORM!!!_

 "NO!" I screamed back.

_YOU ARE LIKE ME_

 "I am NOT! I am HUMAN!"

_LIAR!!!_

 She rose up several feet into the air, bent her head backwards and screeched as if in possession. Her screeching reached up to the highest frequencies until her beautiful feminine figure shriveled up and became like that of a shrunken head. Her light blue skin burned like hot embers. She viciously began to make love to my body as she chanted:

_RELEASE YOUR TRUE FORM!!_

 For a moment, I let go of all human connections. My soul transcended to an exquisite dragonfly sitting on a wet leaf, and then flew up towards the cosmos.

* Karate Chaos*

 I went to the training center, and the entire place had been redecorated. A hall next to me had been transformed into a GIANT DDR mat. That looked tempting. It was really crowded, and things were changing color around me, making me super confused. I finally just decided to leave.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Higher than Angel Falls*

 I was on vacation. It was night time, and I was walking along the shore of a beach. I was looking for seashells, but it was hard to see. Someone was walking alongside the beach with me, and they fell into the sand and we discovered a cave beneath the shore. There was someone living in it. 

 It was the next day, or the next dream, and I was outside the hotel. Behind the hotel there was a clear river with a very fast current. It was very shallow, but because the current was so fast, it was hard to maintain grasp without falling over. People had put patio chairs in the river and were having breakfast. 

 About 20 feet from the beginning of the river / backside of hotel was an extremely steep drop off to a waterfall. Many youngsters were sliding off from the current and falling from the waterfall, but it was all in fun and no one was getting hurt. I wanted to try. I slid up to the edge of the waterfall and looked down. _Holy Shit._ The drop off was a good mile or so. 

 "Stop staring and just slide down! And try not to bring the damn chairs with you!" A man yelled. I looked over, and a chair was sliding down the current with me, about to fall into the waterfall. 

 I let go of my grip, and the current took me away. Because the current was strong in the beginning, it sort of propelled me from the waterfall. 


 ^ Crude Paint drawing. My path of fallingness is in red.

 Before I fell back into the path of the falling water, the free falling sensation was amazing. Once my path aligned with the path of the waterfall, I could no longer breathe. Water was falling in on me from all directions, leaving no room for air. The drop was about 20 seconds, and I hit the misty water like a rock. It hurt. Really bad. Not for kids. Seriously.

 Later that day, I was in my 6th hour. We had a substitute, and I was telling him about how I jumped from a really high waterfall. I told him that the fall was around 20 seconds (When I woke up, I used that to calculate the height of the waterfall. It turned out to be around 1.21 miles high, about twice as high as Angel Falls - the highest waterfall on Earth. My estimate seems about right as the clouds were only about 100-200 feet above me in the dream).


 My waterfall would be about twice the height of that
 The substitute teacher immediately looked interested in what I was telling him. He told me that the waterfall I jumped off of was Mayayuka (or something, it started with an M). He gave me a book about 'realization' and told me to read it.

 I sat down, and on the first page it said something like, "_One must achieve awareness by doing things that they fear, by taking chances, and overcoming obstacles. Go back to the waterfall, and truly face your fears._"

 I told Shay that I was going to jump off of a waterfall. I asked if he wanted to come with me. He responded with a "Hell no."  :tongue2: 

  I ran back to the waterfall. The top of the cliff had changed a little, so that there was no longer a hotel but just a dirt path. Two girls I know were at the path talking. 

 "You're going to jump off of _that_?" She asked, pointing to the waterfall that was rushing beside us. 

 "Yes. I am."

 The two girls moved out of my way and I stood at the top of the waterfall, looking down. Oh god, this thing got taller. Waaaaaaaay beneath me were little pine trees and a calm turquoise lake. Even though the waterfall was over a mile high, misty water seemed to still float up to the top where I was standing. I could practically see around the world from here. I was only about 100 feet below the base of the clouds. 

 I decided to take a running jump. I didn't want to look down while I jumped. I was afraid of heights. I closed my eyes, and ran towards the end of the cliff and into the waterfall. 

 And, for a moment, I was free falling in the air without the pressure of the waterfall above me. It only lasted for a quick moment before I fell into the waterfall's path again and water slapped and shook my body as I continued to fall down for about 20 seconds. I hit the water again, it hurt of course, and went underwater many feet until I gradually swam to the surface.

----------


## XT-421

I'm not so sure that this should be taken so literally, lol...  :tongue2: 

It would be fun though, aside from that landing...

~Joe

----------


## Queen Zukin

> I'm not so sure that this should be taken so literally, lol... 
> 
> It would be fun though, aside from that landing...
> 
> ~Joe



 Lol yeah I know what you mean. When I was writing the dream down I was like..."Hmm, I hope no one says anything about that," because I couldn't remember the words perfectly, and anyway I wrote it made it sound very strange.  :tongue2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*The Light Within*

  It was the end of the school day, and I was walking to an after school club. Two boys were being jerks, so I told them to...go away. I finally found the meeting place in a classroom, and the 2 men where there. Ugh. I sat in the front and ignored them. After about 20 minutes in the meeting, the phone rang and the teacher answered it.

 "Yes, she's here," He said. He looked at me and motioned for me to come to the front of the room.

 "He wants you downstairs now. Someone has reported that you have been carrying weapons to school," He says. _Whaaat?_ 

 I march downstairs to the commons where an officer takes me outside. We walk into town and sit on the curb. 

 "Have you been doing drugs?" He asks violently. 

 "No, I have not," I respond. 

 "Tell me the truth," He says, louder. 

 "What makes you think I'm even on drugs?" 

 "GOD DAMMIT TELL THE TRUTH!!!" Strangers begin to stare.

 "What the hell? I'm not even on _prescription_ drugs!" I yell back, "I've had enough of this shit." I pick up my backpack and walk away.

 The next afternoon as I am walking home I realize that I forgot my sketchpad back on the street curb. I walk into a small store and ask if they have it. A cute Asian store manager hands me my sketchpad with my little drawings. 

 I sit outside her store against the brick wall and begin to draw. The officer sits beside me. _Oh god, not him again._ From my peripheral view I can see that he is balding, he doesn't have much hair as it is. He is Caucasian and a little chubby. 

 "I am sorry for my behavior yesterday," He says cooly. 

 "Whatever," I'm thinking about leaving. 

 "Look around you," He says. We are now in a bigger city, a little smaller than New York City, and people are bustling around us. We are still sitting with our backs against a building wall. "The people here know nothing of awareness, and I don't want you to lose you're awareness either." What did he mean by _awareness_?

 "Keep the light inside you burning strong, and never let it die."

*My Favorite Game*

 "Here's what you do, take this," A man hands me some kind of weapon, "Now, it is our team against theirs. Kill as many of them as possible, however you can." A large group of people and I are in an old house. Us against them? I think I can do that. 

 A girl in pigtails comes at me, and she hits me with a cannon ball. Ouch! A life bar above me drains. WTF. I shoot my weird weapon at her, but it doesn't do as much damage. I steal her cannon ball and kill her. Hahaha. I kill some other people, before it is down to just me and one last girl. She has black hair like the night, but I lost my cannon ball and I am weaponless. I hide in a dark room until I can hear her footsteps no more. 

 While she is gone, I look for another weapon. I find my cannon ball again. Neat. I slither down the hallway, we come face to face. I throw my cannon ball at her, and she shoots her musket at me. We both perish together.

*Running in the Woods*

 I think I've had this dream before. I am running away from something in the woods. But, I have a secret hiding place this time! It it close to the edge of the woods, I wonder why I am not just leaving the woods altogether, but I am not. I hide here, and think I am safe.

----------


## XT-421

HP BAR FOR THE WIN!

I've had dreams like that before! I find them so awesome sometimes, lol.

~Joe

----------


## Queen Zukin

Eek forgot to write, I'll just sum this one up quickly.

* Republican and Democrat Cars*

 I was in an old fashioned toy shop, and they were selling those hand made wooden cars. They had two versions, the Republican Car and the Democrat Car. We decided to do a test to see which one went faster. The Republican Car won.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Physics Lesson*

 I was in my anatomy class, but the chairs were weird and different. They were wooden and small. My anatomy teacher was teaching us physics. I was trying really hard to pay attention. The girl next to me was drawing a picture with crayons. The teacher kept talking about the horizontal distance of a ball when thrown, so she went outside to do a demonstration but then began talking about genes. She said something about how birdhouses are involved.  ::wtf:: 

 At the end, my dog had something in his mouth that didn't belong. Couldn't find out what it was but it looked like a box.

----------


## Queen Zukin

HH

_ "Mrs. Clark"

 "That's up to YOU!"

 "P-p-p-population!"

 "Department of Subhuman Affairs"

 "Mowed down the story in Motown" 

 "Chlamydia...I'm not drinking it!"

 "This liberty that's in your body...it's terrifying."

 "That's not fair. I've been dieing for 32 days now."_

 ~~~

 I've been really failing at recall lately. I remember something about anatomy class being in chaos, monkey bars, and jumping into the ocean.

----------


## XT-421

Those are some freaky quotes, lol. "Chlamydia... I'm not drinking it!" I like that one a lot, lol. (But you already knew that, perhaps?)

~Joe

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Those are some freaky quotes, lol. "Chlamydia... I'm not drinking it!" I like that one a lot, lol. (But you already knew that, perhaps?)
> 
> ~Joe



The best part is that the last quote was said by you in my head. Lol. I hope you're feeling better!

----------


## Queen Zukin

HH

_ "Miracle Grow...It works from the head to toes, all the way down to the knees!"_

*Crash :'(*

 I was on the driveway in the car. It was night time, and my father was sitting in the passenger seat. His car was parked in front of mine. I accidentally put the car into drive instead of reverse, and hit his car. He slapped me for being an idiot. But the stars in the night sky were really pretty so that was nice.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Astral Sword*

 I was in the backseat of the car, and we were traveling to the grandparent's house in Arkansas. For once we got there in daytime, and their house looked really strange. It was pastel colors but the length of the house kept continually changing. 

 I went inside the house, and decided that I would put my bags in the empty room down the hall. There wasn't anything in the room except a dim light and an old dresser. The walls were painted red. I stood in the room for a moment, and felt as if something malevolent was in the room with me. Looking at the red wall, I suddenly saw a shadow that wasn't mine. I turned around, but no one was there. 

 I decided to teach my little cousin how to drive (He is only 11 IRL, but he was older in the dream). He was doing naturally well, and so we drove to Walgreen's. It was night time now. I got out of the car and suddenly couldn't control my consciousness. My POV/consciousness flew out of my body and I was suspended about 30 feet into the air, watching myself from above. While I was out of body, something took ahold of my body. 

 The entity began to attack my little cousin, and I finally made it back into my body. I rushed my dieing cousin back home and carried his body into the red painted room. 

  Somehow I knew that there was an astral sword going through his abdomen. I grabbed the invisible sword, able to feel it, and slowly lifted it out of him while I breathed my energy into his body. Breathing my energy into him felt like inhaling cold air, but yet exhaling. I whispered to him that I wouldn't let him die, not now not ever. The shadow beings were watching in the dim light as I removed the sword from him. They seemed to be feeding off of the scene. 

*Tibetan Bees*

 I was sitting on the porch, trying to think of good ideas for an essay. A large swarm of bees began to attack, claiming that they were Tibetan bees.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Ok I did a bad job of recalling dreams last night. Slept for 12 hours and decided to finally do the writing when I woke up at 10am. Next weekend I would like to try to begin to work on my DEILD skills again. 

*Extreme Sledding in the Mountains*

 My mom suggested that I take a Spanish class at the community college. I didn't really want to go into Spanish, so I decided not to. I walked around the small college, which was probably the size of a small house, and found a cute porch. The porch was a slab on concrete with a fence built around it, but off of the porch was a steep, snowy hill. I decided to sled.

 As I was sledding, I realized that I was probably somewhere in the mountains. The hill had become less steep, but I couldn't see an end to it. I picked up a lot of speed, and the natural scenery was beautiful. As the wind continued to whip my cheeks as I sledded in my little purple sled, I saw 2 figures in front of me. I put my leg out to stop the sled before I hit them, but the force was too strong. Fortunately, the impact wasn't too bad. 

 "Watch where you're going." One of them says. I don't remember if both of them were boys, but I know that at least one was a male and the other could have been a female. I wondered what they were doing out here. Looking around me, I noticed that the entire perimeter was composed of just a snowy wasteland. Snow and mountains as far as the eye could see.



 "What are you guys doing out here? Would you like to sled with me?" I asked, noticing that I could see my breath.

 "We're on a mission," One of them says sternly. He looks out to the horizon. 

 "Well, the sledding out here is really fun." I say. The two begin arguing amongst themselves.

 "How did we manage to even get here?" One of them says.

 "I thought that the library was that way..." The other person responds.

 "Well I don't see a library out here!" He shouts.

 "No shit captain obvious!" 

 "We're in the middle of freaking nowhere thanks to you." 

 "You're always blaming this shit on me!"

 "If you guys are lost, seriously, the sledding here is really nice and fast," I said, interrupting their argument. 

 "Looks like we have no choice," One of them says reluctantly. Somehow they both have sleds.

 We continue sledding down the hill until we reach the bottom. At the bottom there is a small stream which leads into a large pond. The two begin arguing again. I decide to leave them there. 

 After climbing horizontally up the hill, I come to a library (Hahahaha). I want to research where I was, so I look for books about the mountains. Instead, I find a book about Blind Justice (~Torn Souls, Hurt Faiths~). Inside the books are beautiful pictures from the story, and I am amazed that our library has this. It explains the story in depth and I was surprised at the book's version of the story.

*Joe wants a Puppy*

 Joe decided that he wanted a puppy. So, we decided that we would go to the shelter and find one for him. The shelter was broken off into different sections. Each part was like a little trailer, and there was someone living inside of it. We came to the first one, where the man showed us his puppies. They were dogs of various sizes. When Joe started to find his favorite, they turned into little children. One of the children held up a sign that said: "I played with Boomer when he was little. Please take me with you." Joe got very angry at the little child. 

*Annoying Move*

 Our martial arts class decided to move into the highschool. When I came in after school, there were these weird dancers. They were annoying.

----------


## XT-421

I said I wasn't going to drink it? D: I'm scared now, lol.


Why is it that I am always getting angry in your dreams? :/ I've got to change your subconscious view of me by changing my attitude, lol.

~Joe

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Battle of Prague (Frags)*

 I should have written this one down when the dream actually ended. It was actually really long, spanning from about 2AM to 6AM (woke up after each REM then fell asleep again quickly). 

 I remember Prague, in its early form, and a lot of sword fighting. There was a gruesome battle...Wish I could remember more... :Sad: 

*Driving South*

 I was to drive in a separate car down south, and take the dog with me. The roads were unfamiliar, and I kept getting lost. I had to turn around when I got to a traffic light in the middle of the freeway. I think at one point in the dream I wasn't even in the car, but I was walking alongside the road.

 I came to a gas station so that our dog could get some exercise before we got back into the car. He ran around for a bit, before he was stopped by two people. They said that they were traveling veterinarians. They did a EKG on our dog, and told us that he was missing the atrium in his heart. I found that hard to believe. 

*Hovering* 

I stepped out of my house, and sorta had the idea that I was dreaming. I think that I knew that I was dreaming for quite awhile, but never really acted on it. I decided to exert a little control, but when I even thought about it I felt the dream 'shift'. I remained still for a moment, and the dream went back to normal. I tried once again even _thinking_ about doing something drastic, and I felt it shift again. Strange. I've noticed that when I start thinking about how I have a body in another dimension (when I'm dreaming) that it causes me to wake up. But then, I have to start thinking about not thinking about thinking about that...and it defeats the purpose.

  I decided to sort of 'test the limits' of this dream and see how much it would let me move around without getting that weird shifting feeling (when you can start to feel both realities coexisting at once). I hovered up in the air, and began spinning lightly. I rose higher, and gently changed the background scenery around me. Instead of being surrounded by forest, I changed it to mountains. It was pretty. 

*Totem Peoples*

 I was sitting in my grandmother's house, watching the TV as I ate an orange. On the screen there was a program about these people who came alive from being on a totem pole. They sort of looked like the Easter Island statues. 

 I went into the main kitchen area, where Evil Kenevil was doing his final race down the hall. I watched as he raced and his motorcycle turned into spiders. 

 I decided to go outside, where apparently everyone else was. I found Joe, and wanted to tell him about the lucid dream I had.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I've decided to start my own little 90 Day WILD Project starting tomorrow morning. I'll be posting each night's/morning's experiences. I'll be doing this every night except Sunday night (can never get to sleep on Sunday). 

 I only got 4 hours of sleep last night, so I remember one tiny fragment of a dream. In the dream, I was standing on a playhouse structure with B in my backyard. She was smoking pot but her joint looked really messed up.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Day 1*

 I woke up naturally at 3:40AM from having slept since 9PM. I went back to bed for 20 minutes until I was supposed to wake up from my alarm clock at 4AM. I realize this was a mistake now. I stayed up for about 10 minutes, getting a drink and using the bathroom. 

 I wanted to use the Lucid Dream iDoser as an anchor. When I listen to it at night, it always puts me into a really good trance so I thought that would work but it really didn't. A multitude of things could have gone wrong. First, I was using my low quality ear phones instead of my headphones. Also, I was really awake from having been asleep for 7 hours and my nose was really stuffy, so I had to breathe through my mouth which just made things worse (and dry). 

 I attempted to WILD for about 20 minutes. I saw minimal HH, just a flicker of a picture here and there. No SP.

* I may look 7, but I'm 19*

 I was driving somewhere. I pulled off the side of the road for a moment and got out of the car. Apparently, I was driving a truck. I stopped in the middle of the road, but at the time I thought it was just off of the edge of the sidewalk. 

 A little girl greets me. She is wearing a pink shirt. We engage in a conversation, when she starts talking about how she loved the 80's. I was about to make a comment about how she wasn't around for the 80's when she caught me and said, "I may look 7, but I'm 19." That didn't explain the fact that she still wasn't around for the 80's, but she seemed satisfied with her answer. 

*Grr Hair (Frag)*

 I was walking through the school hall with Joe, messing with my hair. It was humid which made my hair feel all sticky and I hated that feeling. I finally got mad enough with it that I just decided to put it up into a ponytail.

----------


## XT-421

Good luck with your WILD plan! I support this all the way!

~Joe

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Good luck with your WILD plan! I support this all the way!
> 
> ~Joe



 Thanks  ::D: !!! 

* Day 2*

 So this morning's attempt was pretty interesting lol. I'm not sure when I fell asleep, it was either around 9:10PM-10PM. I woke up throughout the night thinking that it was already morning because I felt so refreshed. My WILD alarm went off at 3am, and caught me right in the middle of REM. I stayed up for less than 5 minutes before starting the WILD attempt. 

 I once again decided to use the iDoser Lucid Dream file, and having my headphones it actually worked this time. Also, my nose wasn't stuffy so that made everything much easier. After the 10 minutes was up on the song, I started counting my  breaths backwards from 100 to keep me at least a little aware. I was seeing a lot of images. They were just flickers. But I heard a ton of sounds, which was great. 

 Near the end, I somehow forgot that I was WILDing and scratched my face. Oops! I got up (no sp?) looked at the clock. 4:14AM?!!!! I had been laying there for over an hour!  ::shock::  It didn't even feel like an hour! I know that I was awake the entire time, but it felt as if I was in a sort of half-lucid trance of just 'being'. I'm not sure if this is a good sign, but it worries me that I was basically laying there for an hour without SP. 

*Gummy Bears Cure Everything*

 I was at a hotel with my mom and my neighbor, MC. I was really sick, so my mom told me to eat some gummy bears. It really wasn't helping very much. I think that we were somewhere in the mountains, on a road trip. 

*Jeroinke* 

 I was sitting in my bed room. I noticed that there was a small fish tank under my bed. I looked at it, and noticed that I was growing a fish. It was like one of those kits that you buy at the store, you feed the invisible creature in the water, and it will eventually grow into something recognizable. The goldfish was still pretty teeny, so I fed it. 

 I looked out at the night sky through the slats on the blinds on the window. I noticed flashing lights. I stood up and peeked out the blinds to get a better view. I noticed ambulances and police cars surrounding the neighbor's house.

 I went upstairs and told mom, and she responded that our neighbors had moved out, but the father of the family stayed behind and he was stabbed with a hunting knife. 

 I read the newspaper, which was already talking about the incident, and noticed that they had misspelled my neighbor's name. Instead of her real name, they had posted it as "Jeroinke (Je-roink-ee)". I thought about it for a moment, and realized that this name actually felt more suiting than her real life name. Even now as I think about it, this name actually fits her better... ::shock:: 

*Hatching an Egg*

 I found a huge egg. It was maybe the size of an Ostrich egg. It was gray and speckled. It felt warm, but it was abandoned so I decided to take care of it and hatch whatever was growing inside. 

 It didnt take long, and I watched as a human baby fought its way to the outside world from the shell. She was like a miniature baby, and had straight, long, brown hair. 

*Football (Frag)*

 I remember looking to the sky and seeing a football spinning really fast as it was thrown. I also remember 3 girls, I think that they were near a playground. 

*Chaotic (Frag)*

 Something about our house being chaotic...I think there were a lot of birds...We were pointing them out...and something about a teacher? 

*Pegasus*

 Our class was meeting inside of my house. We were learning something boring, and I found it hard to pay attention. I went outside for a moment. It was night time. I saw something flying in the air. It was white. As it came closer, I realized that it was a horse with wings! It was pure white and had an amazing wingspan. It's wings almost glowed they were so beautiful. 

 It looked at me for a second, and came closer. I stroked its head. The horse seemed to be a little lost. 


*Senior Pics (Frag)*

 I got an email from the photographer saying that she posted my other pics and that I could take a look at them. The link was all weird, and it had random w's in places.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Last night was pretty much a disaster. 

*Day 3*

I woke up at 3am to my alarm, I don't remember if I was in the middle of a dream or not. I had slept probably about 5.5 hours. I wanted to try a different anchor this time, and use a song playlist instead of the iDoser. The playlist was supposed to be about 25 minutes of songs that were about dreaming.

 Unfortunately, at the beginning of every song I was jolted awake again by the sudden noise of the song starting. My nose itched really bad, and after sometime I succumbed to scratching it. I looked at the clock and saw that it was 3:40AM and wondered how that was even possible. I had a 25 minute playlist, I started around 3:05 and wasn't finished with it yet...  ::wtf::  

 I probably should have done a reality check.

*Logic Class*

 I was running around the school. It was first day of class all over again. I was so confused because apparently I had an online logic class. Everything was so mixed up.  :Sad: 

*Cuteeee*

 I was in the upstairs room, looking into a cage. Inside the cage there were little mice, bunnies, and birds. They were very cute. My mom was letting someone tour the house, and when I saw them (forgot who they were, but I think they were wearing a trench coat?), I wondered why they were here.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I decided not to do a WILD attempt last night because I had to go to bed very late and wake up very early, so I couldn't really afford to lose much more sleep. 

*Eyeliner*

It was the middle of 3rd hour, and I went in the bathroom to make sure that my eyeliner wasn't going crazy (I dressed up today). It was, so I was trying to fix it but nothing was working. Joe was wondering where I was, so he came into the girl's bathroom and tried to help. 
*
 Case of the levitating necklace* 

 There was more to this dream that I don't really remember (it was a nap dream). I remember standing in my room, and I saw one of the necklaces that I had hung on the wall start levitating upwards. That was really strange. In another part of the dream, the school decided that they would start charging us a quarter to print off paper. You would have to insert coins into the side of the computer.

----------


## XeL

> "Chlamydia...I'm not drinking it!"



Bahahaha!  :laugh: 

I'll try to catch up with your DJ again.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Day 4*

 Oops. I went to bed around 11:30PM and woke up at 7am to do a WILD attempt. I like using the iDoser's because they put me in a nice trance without causing me to fall asleep, but I wanted to try a different one this morning. So I used to OBE one instead of the Lucid Dream track. I got really heavy HH, but I think I was asleep before the song even ended lol. I think that tomorrow I will try the same track again, but stay up for a little longer before my next attempt to shake off the tiredness. 

*Dreaming of Dreaming (Frag sort of)*

 I was in a really long hallway that was open on both ends. On the floor was a latino women. I remember a lot of yellow, and maybe some hay. I woke up from the dream (into another dream) and told Mike (Retribution) about my dream. He said that he had a very very similar dream, but what he saw was an Anglo sax women. 

* Beetle Rage*

 The house was being infested with boxer beetles. I was getting really mad, because they were literally everywhere so I took the vacuum and tried to get rid of them. It only worked for a few minutes.

 I'm having a really hard time recalling the beginning of this dream. I keep seeing like "visions" of it, as if I am feeling the emotions and colors but I can't really grasp all of what happened. I think I was camping, but I remember someone else being there with me. Something tragic happened, and we were like nomads trying to find our way somewhere. I clearly remember a very dark road. This road was surrounded by trees, and it was night. There were no lights, not even from the stars of the moon. My friend and I were driving down the road, looking for something. We see a light coming from a sort of tent, and we know not to go there because there were evil beings there. 

*Snow Team*

 I was working with a bunch of people either my age or younger. Most of them were just little kids. Our job was to shovel the snow in the winter, which could be up to 3 feet deep. On the first day, one of the children lost their arm due to frost bite. 

 Later in the dream, it was growing dark and we were having a snow storm. Our team didn't have gloves or shovels, so we had to try to clear the snow from the road with our bare hands. We didn't mind though because the snow was not cold. A lady came out and told us that we were not fast enough. 

*The Eiger* 

 Our family decided to take a trip to Arkansas, which apparently in my dream was right next to the Eiger mountain. I decided that I was going to climb the mountain. We went into teams based on our country. 

 I vividly remember being about 3/4 to the top, and looking down. It was pretty much straight down, and really freaky looking. I nailed in a piton and continued to climb upwards with my team. We came to a section of the mountain in which we saw colorful graffiti. The graffiti said that the Russians had won. We decided to go back down the mountain since it would be too hard to summit. I think we had fun sliding down the ice fields. But the height was still really scary. 

*Do Not Enter*

 I was driving around my friend's neighborhood, looking for her house. I came to the end of the road where it made a loop. At the end of the loop however, there was a small little pathway. I realized that I was on a peninsula and a beautiful lake surrounded me. 

 I had a strange notion that the little pathway was actually a road, not a dock. I drove onto the long dock, and realized that I really couldn't go any further. Nor could I turn around. I put the car in reverse and looked in my rear view mirror. I had to navigate the car backwards without falling off of the dock and submerging the car. The dock was very curvy and windy, but I did manage to safely get the car off of the dock.

----------


## Retribution

To be honest, when I think of "Anglo Sax" I think of a black jazz player with a saxophone. But I like your dreams  :tongue2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

> To be honest, when I think of "Anglo Sax" I think of a black jazz player with a saxophone. But I like your dreams



 Lol. I like your dreams too!  :Cheeky:  

*Day 5*

 Well this morning was just full of fail lol. I set my alarm clock for 7am (at 7 here it is still dark) so that the light wouldn't get in the way but I'd still have enough sleep. Well, my alarm clock decided that it was going to get DST over with early, and roll back an hour. So when the alarm clock went off at 7am, it was actually 8. 

 I used the iDoser OBE and managed to fall asleep with that one again. I'm not going to use that track anymore LOL. I woke up about 15 minutes later, unsure of what just happened. I would like to try WILDing with my eyes open, that would be interesting. I might try that next weekend. 

*Collapse of Time*

 I was to meet Joe at the school parking lot, before school started. Apparently, he wanted me to talk to a gypsy  ::wtf:: . It was about 9PM, and I was trying to gather my stuff. In the back of my head I was thinking that school didn't start at night...

 I couldn't find my homework, and then it was 10pm. And then 11pm. I wondered why time was moving so fast! I looked at my watch and it was all messed up and weird. Was I dreaming? Oh wait, I had my watch on upside down! -.-

 I ran out of my room and saw two guys from school standing in my bathroom. One of them had shit in my shower. Why thanks, you guys. 

 I then drove to the school parking lot. Upon arriving, I remembered that I missed trick or treating! NOES! 

*Helping our (Evil) Neighbor*

 I think I was playing RCT2, and building my theme park. In the game, there were awards for people who were the fastest at getting to the bottom of the rollercoaster or waterslide or whatnot. 

 Next, I was sitting in a classroom. There was an Asian man behind me, staring. People kept tripping on a wire that was plugging into the wall beside me, so I moved it. 

 I think this was all one dream lol. In the next scene, our new neighbors wanted to go to the park, but they had a large box that they wanted to transport. We decided that we would put the box on top of my car, and the two men would run alongside it to keep it balanced. Yep, that worked real well.  

 While driving, I looked at the speedometer and saw that the front of the front of the car was driving at 25MPH, while the back wheels were going at 125MPH. I was impressed that the men could run that fast.  ::doh:: 

 There was a bit of a cut scene in the dream, where the POV switched to inside the giant box on top of the car. Inside the box were the rest of the family. On the far corner, they noticed that one of the boxes was starting to smoke. One of the children pointed it out, but the family scoffed at it. The entire box was engulfed into flames. D:

----------


## Retribution

Those two guys shitting in your shower seem like really nice guys. lol

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Those two guys shitting in your shower seem like really nice guys. lol



Most EPIC first post of the page EVER.

----------


## XT-421

Agreed, that is insane, lol.

In your previous dream, how exactly was the front of the car moving at 25mph, and the back at 125mph? And if that is the trend, were the two guys going 625mph? :O

~Joe

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Agreed, that is insane, lol.
> 
> In your previous dream, how exactly was the front of the car moving at 25mph, and the back at 125mph? And if that is the trend, were the two guys going 625mph? :O
> 
> ~Joe



 I don't know, lol. All I remember is that I was very impressed with the men's speed.

*We Hear Strange Things* 

 We had a substitute teacher in anatomy, he gave us a quiz anyways. About half the class was called out to a different room. I was one of those people, and in the room was another substitute who said that our quiz would be tomorrow. 

 After that hour, it skipped to English where we were watching a movie about a guy in the desert. He was severely dehydrated and lost. 

 A disembodied voice said: _And when you are dying of heat in the desert, one must bury himself under the sand from protection from the sun._ 

 The man buried himself, and the voice continued: _But, when one is buried like this, they can hear noises from far and wide around._ 

 The man hears a rattlesnake hissing. He jolts up, looks around, but there is no rattlesnake to be found. 

*Fairies? (Frag)*

I remember a lot of bizarre people standing around me. I distinctly remember a pink fairy. But all of us were standing in a black void. 

* The Matrix (Frag)*

 Watching the matrix, but I couldn't keep focused. It was really cartoon like. 

 And, I think I had a dream about Mike.

----------


## Retribution

[QUOTE=Queen Zukin;1552553

 And, I think I had a dream about Mike.[/QUOTE]

Aww  :Sad:  And I don't remember. Couldnt remember any dreams last night.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Aww  And I don't remember. Couldnt remember any dreams last night.



Lame.  :Sad: 

*Day 6*

 So, I read on the forums the other day about a person who found that sleeping on his stomach made it easier to get into SP. I decided to try it. Of course, I didn't take into account that I _never_ sleep on my stomach, so the position is totally awkward for me. And that is what I discovered.

 My neck started cramping a bit from the weird position, and I couldn't finish the iDoser track before I finally gave in because of the pain that the position caused. I couldn't relax at all, and it woke me up so much that I couldn't fall asleep until an hour later. Grrs.  :Sad: 

*Rawr?*

 I was sitting on a park bench. It was dark outside. There was a guy standing in front of me. I was tired, so I decided to lay down. I noticed that the guy was wearing a devil mask. I closed my eyes. 

 "Rawr!" He said, and I opened my eyes to him staring right in front of my face.

 "Did I scare you?"

 "No."  I went back to sleep. 

*Man vs. Chicken*

 It was after school, and I was sitting against the brick wall outside. I am represented by the green dot, and the gray is a chain link fence. 


 In the center of the square outside area, there were some chickens. Students were walking across the small area and out the chain link fence to go home. One of the chickens began attacking a student, and then a student shot one of the chickens. More chickens appeared, and an all out war between Man and Chicken began.

 My friend and I ran back into the school building. On the inside there were kids watching TV and playing arcade games. We changed the station to the news to see if helicopters were broadcasting our fight. They weren't. 

 After that was over, I went home and logged on to MSN. I was chatting with my friend when I decide to make something to eat. The principle walks into the room, and I have to share my food with him.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Day 7*

 This morning was _extremely_ interesting. I will admit I did not even try to WILD, but that's beside the point lol.

 I set my alarm for 1AM. I had trouble falling asleep, so I was probably out around 10:30PM. When my alarm went off, something felt very wrong. I wondered why my alarm was going off, and when I looked at it I couldn't believe it was only 1AM. I felt like I had been asleep and trapped in a dream for days, if not _weeks_. It was like time dilation to the extreme. 

 I was so confused as to where I was. I knew I was in my bedroom, but was I still dreaming? I wondered what the heck I was even dreaming about to make me so confused. I turned off my alarm, and being in such a state of extreme delirium I decided it wasn't appropriate to WILD. 

 I turned on my night stand's lamp and sat upright in bed, without even realizing what I was doing. And I sat there for 3 hours just staring into space, until I finally became aware of myself. It was so bizarre. 

 ~~~

 Ok, I didn't do a good job recalling many dreams last night. I remember something about fire hoses and koalas.

----------


## Retribution

I've had that happen to me before O.O where you wake up early in the morning and it feels like you've been there either for an extremely long period or an extremely short period of time?

REALLY annoying.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Day 8*

 Yep. Tried to wake up at 1am, didn't feel so disillusioned, so I put on my headphones and attempted to WILD. Lack of motivation made me fall asleep. Oops. I won't be doing an attempt tonight because I have 3 tests tomorrow. On Friday or Saturday night's attempt I will be trying reverse blinking to shake things up a little. I won't be on MSN tonight Mike.  :Sad: 

 No recalled dreams. *sadface*

----------


## Retribution

Darn D:

Thing is, I couldnt recall anything either.

----------


## XT-421

One: The dream with the demented narrator is scary, lol.

Two: Sorry I haven't been on lately to check up on your dreams... I don't check my email where it reminds me to do digital things as mcuh anymore... :/

~Joe

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Darn D:
> 
> Thing is, I couldnt recall anything either.



Laame. Hopefully this weekend will be better. Testing is done now! Yay! 





> One: The dream with the demented narrator is scary, lol.
> 
> Two: Sorry I haven't been on lately to check up on your dreams... I don't check my email where it reminds me to do digital things as mcuh anymore... :/
> 
> ~Joe



It's alright. I love dreams with creepy narrators. 

*Confessions of the Intruders*

 I was with a group of people, maybe 4 or 5. We were in a subdivision, but instead of nice houses there were little huts, like that of Hagrid's. We came up to a smaller one, which was almost like a cave. There was a hole in the back which we slipped through. Inside, the TV was on and the scene felt really 'warm'. 

 One of the people I was with started to have a nervous breakdown, and ran out of the hut. He ran to the edge of the subdivision where there was a giant gray brick wall. There were 2 ladies standing there and he started to confess that he broke in. The two ladies were really nice and didn't mind. 

*Mixed up Money*

 I was with AB, and I asked her if I could borrow 20 cents. She gave me $25, and then the teacher gave me some kind of strange bill. I told them that I didn't need this much, and tried to give everyone back there money. I gave AB her $25 back, I took my $6, and returned the teachers 'Get out of Jail Free' card.  :tongue2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Day 9 -Reverse Blinking*

 I went to bed sometime around midnight, and set my alarm for 7:30AM. When I woke up, it was still dark outside so I set it for an hour later. I snoozed for about 5 minutes after the next alarm went off, and decided to try my WILD attempt. 

 I used iDoser (tomorrow I will be trying a different track) LD, and laid on my back. About every 3-5 seconds I would open my eyes and then close them again. I think if I hadn't done this that I'd have probably fell asleep. 

 At the end, I was getting pretty good HH, seeing little snippets of images and hearing lines from conversations. I think I might have got SP. Unfortunately, this was also when my entire family decided to get up and start moving, which heavily distracted me. Tomorrow I will be trying reverse blinking again, but at an earlier time when no one else is awake.

* Strolling and being a little lost*

 My family and I were walking down some of the dirt roads. It was really nice outside. We were trying to get somewhere, but I'm not really sure where. We got a little lost, and found ourselves on a road where instead of houses close to each other like in a subdivision, there were barns that were close to each other. Between each red barn there were tiny coniferous trees. They were bright green, like leaves on a tree in early spring. 

 We eventually found our way to where we were going. It was night time, and I don't remember much from this scene. There was a huge open field. I remember a glass wall exploding or shattering outwards. 

 Afterwards, one of my friends offered to take me home. 

*Dorm Life*

 One of the universities was holding '3 month stay' or something where their accepted students stayed there for 3 months to see if they liked the university or not. 

 The dorms were set up so that you shared a room with 3 other people. One of my roommates was a nun. The beds were huge though, but for some reason we had to sleep on the floor. 

 The university held these ridiculous chapel meetings, which I continuously missed. We had to drive everywhere because the campus was so spread out. 

 On one of the last nights, some friends and I were walking down the small city blocks. It was night time, and we were going to a festival. I was talking to my friends how I seriously did not like this school, and was glad I hadn't really chosen to go there. 

 D, who was walking with us, looked at me strangely. For a moment, I saw a flicker of intelligence in his eyes. I knew that he wondered why I was not enjoying myself. Could I confide in him? 

 We kept walking until we got to the festival. The purpose of the festival was like a 'Survivor' game. You would see how many kiddie rides you could endure. I climbed aboard the first ride, which was a small carousel, and my old physics teacher laughed at me. Pfft.  ::roll:: 

*Still Rollin'*

 I was in a dorm or a bedroom. There were 2 girls (I think that I might not have been in this dream, just watching), and one girl was being meaner to the other. Eventually, she confessed her love to the other girl. The two girls decided to get married or have a festival or something weird.

 The first girl was laying on a stretcher with flowers on top of a float. In front of the float there was a rope which was supposed to connect to a car, so it could pull the float along. The float had wheels so it could move smoothly. 

 When the car started moving, the rope that held the car and the float together snapped, and the float went kamikaze. It began rolling faster and faster with the girl still asleep on it. 

 The scene changes, and it shows the girl's float racing down the highway days later, with her still sleeping on it.

----------


## Retribution

Epic  :tongue2:  I'm glad you didn't go to a church university. I don't think that'd be very fun.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Epic  I'm glad you didn't go to a church university. I don't think that'd be very fun.



It wouldn't. I think my mind was trying to answer a question that I was pondering. A Christian university gave me a very large scholarship if I was to go to that school, but I think that I would prefer religious freedom rather than go there...

----------


## Queen Zukin

666th post  ::twisted:: 

*Martial Arts Testing*

 I was at testing for martial arts. We were rounded up outside to warm up, and then we went in the building. Inside, there was a kid who was maybe 9 years old. He was white belt but he was doing all of these crazy ninja moves. Everyone started attacking him.

 The instructors told me that I was to take the martial arts test online. Someone was beside me helping. There were really strange steps. One of the steps said "Consent" and the other "Energy Transfer". I wasn't sure how to do that online. Step 3 was the actual test. They said that they wanted me to draw a picture of "Red coad to blue coad". I had no idea whatsoever what that was, so I just drew a random picture of a girl doing a front punch. I remember doing a reality check because it was so strange. They said I failed.  :Sad: 

*Anime Club?* 

 I was at the other campus of our school when I accidentally ran into the anime club gathering in a room. They were going to mesh with our old club. I had to carry some of their equipment back to the other campus, but I worried that I was going to be late for my 4th hour, which was apparently meeting by Bed Bath & Beyond. I ran there and realized that I could jump super high. I wondered if I was dreaming...Nah probably not cause I wasn't jumping that high...

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Sick Tortoises* 

 My mom decided to make the backyard into a giant aquarium. On one side there were giant floating fish, and on the other were 4 tortoises. 1 was female and 3 were males. 2 of the males were sick.  :Sad:  We were trying to figure out what they were sick with, but it completely baffled us. 

*Running in the snow (frag)*

 I was running in the snowy fields. I had a really strange device. It was wooden or metal and had a handle. On the very end was a wheel. I was running it through the snow, and somehow it increased my speed? 

 When I came back home from karate, I remembered a snippet of a dream. It was frightening and gave me the shivers.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Vomiting Carrots*

 Our school was having a play, but they needed one more person. It was the night of the play, but they couldn't go on without this role. They asked me if I could be Martha, the character that they needed. The role included a few lines, but also a song. I can't sing. They knew that, but wanted me to go along with it anyways. 

 They ushered me upstairs into the makeup room, but before I got there I started vomiting carrots (???). My nose was really stuffy and I could hardly breathe (I think this transferred from real life into the dream). 

 When I was finally ready, I ran out onto the stage and yelled out my first line: "Greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeat!!!" 

 There was no one here. I was back in my living room. WTF. My mom looked at me like I was on drugs, while she had a conversation with an octopus. 

 I decided to go into town, where I found sugarbabies driving police cars. 

*Missed DEILD* 

 I was laying in my bed, in reality I think, trying to DEILD. I moved a little, but it didn't matter. I saw a little clip of a brain falling asleep. It showed the nucleus with all sorts of pretty colors. I thought how I wished my brain could do that...

* 3 Rings*

 I was in a video game! The video game starts by unleashing all of the characters at the start of a tall waterslide, and we are like mini people. we have to surf down the waterslide while collecting floating coins and the occasional rare item. I made it down first, and found myself in someone's basement. Next to their fireplace I found 3 rings. I didn't realize it at first, but apparently it was one of those rare things that you need to win. They glowed in the dark.

 When all of the players caught up, we compared what we had found. One of the players had an entire sack of rocks such as pyrite. 

 The scene switched dramatically to some kind of rock concert. It was really crammed, and we all still had our sacks. We were told to sit. 

*Yay I was right (Frag)*

 I usually don't post some of my really stupid fragments, but this one actually had some significance. This is from yesterday night. I dreamed that I was looking at my grades online, and saw that I had achieved a 95% on my CH3 math test. I was super excited because that's a pretty good achievement. Today, I got my CH3 math test back, and got a 95%!  ::D:

----------


## Queen Zukin

I know, I know. I have been seriously lagging behind on my WILD attempts. But I have good reason. I really really _hate_ doing a WILD when I can't breathe through my nose because then my mouth gets all dry and its uncomfortable. I've been setting an alarm halfway through the night to see if I can do a WILD, but so far I've been having allergies.  :Sad: 

*Excuse me, WTF are you doing, Retri? (Frag)*

 I was with Retri (Mike). I think we were in a school. He got really distracted when we passed one of the classrooms and decided that he absolutely must do some jumping jacks or the world would end. 

* Creation of a City*

 I was the ruler of a small village city. Our city was on an island. It was really pretty, and sister cities were scattered about on the close islands surrounding us. The city on the island next to us decided to relocate so that they could grow larger, and they offered their old location to us. It was a great location and had typhoon protection so we moved there. The scene changes into the future and shows the exponential growth of our sister city, which now had skyscrapers. 

*Ouch* 

 In real life right now, I'm having a lot of problems with my legs. The bone keeps coming out of socket when I'm walking, which is sometimes excruciatingly painful. I don't think it comes out all the way, so it jolts itself back in when I step down. When I was sleeping, I think I may have turned some way that put the leg in a really bad position again and it couldn't go back in socket all the way, so in the dream I just remember being in a LOT of pain with my leg and it wouldn't go away so I had to wake myself up (I knew that I was dreaming?).

----------


## Retribution

You know, if I hadn't done those jumping jacks, the world just MIGHT have ended. Look at all the children I saved!

Sorry to hear about your leg though D:

----------


## Queen Zukin

> You know, if I hadn't done those jumping jacks, the world just MIGHT have ended. Look at all the children I saved!



 ...Which unfortunately all died in my dreams last night. D:

Seriously, I don't know what I ate before bed last night but it killed my dry spell.

* The Perfect Storm*

 My cousin was at my house, or we were at his. Our houses looked very similar. He was attempting to grow a tree in a pot, but it was dieing. He drenched it with water and then put it in the microwave for 2 minutes. He took it out, and the bark on the little tree was sizzling like a roasting marshmallow. 

 Someone that was at our house announced that there would be a heavy storm tonight. They wanted to take cover in Memphis, but needed someone to stay behind and guard the house. I volunteered to do so, and they left. 

 The scene changes and now I am seeing them at a party/bar. They are discussing how tonight we will see if I am the 'chosen one'.

 I am now Neo from the Matrix, or at least that is who I feel like. Trinity is with me and we are aware that Agent Smith is somewhere in the house. We hear his footsteps creaking the upstairs floorboard. We try to secure our surroundings for full protection, but suddenly he is behind us!

 We start running through the house and jumping through walls as if they are liquid. After we jump through the wall, we lock the door behind us so that he cannot get in. We think that we are safe from him...But he walks through the wall too! 

 Instead of running, we begin to engage in a fight to the death. He shoots Trinity through the eye and she collapses on the floor. I'm so pissed off now that I don't even need a gun. I begin attacking him with bizarre karate moves that could only exist in a dream. I walk up into the air and kick his face several times, so fast that my feet break the sound  barrier. When I jump above him I can see something remarkable - He's not Agent Smith!

 "You don't look like Agent Smith," I say while attacking him.

 "That's because I'm not." He says, and smiles creepily.  ::shock:: 

 I manage to eventually take him out, and he collapses on the floor.

 I walk into the din where Trinity is to see if she's still alive. She isn't moving nor does she have a pulse. I hear a scraping sound...

 I look to my left and see 'Agent Smith' dragging his bloody body across the floor. Before I can take in exactly what has happened, he points the gun at me and shoots.

*Some Paranormal Activity*

 I was at a hotel with a guy. We were waiting on another girl to join us because we had a mission to go on or something. The girl didn't show up, so he told me that I could chill in her room until she came.

 The room was a white baby blue color and the sheets were made of lace. The walls were a light blue and a bit bare. The peaceful room made me tired and I decided to take a nap on the bed. 

 In the dream in the dream, I was in a grocery store. I had a partner in crime and we were both fighting against some idiot who was also amazing at fighting. Unfortunately, this guy was setting little children on fire. We were trying to extinguish the flames that were killing the children while trying to kill the villain. 

 My partner and I ran to a long bench where a bunch of children were sitting. They were on fire. We paused time to extinguish the children, but as we paused time we noticed something very peculiar about a girl on the very far end of the bench. She looked demented. She reeked of yucky evil. 

 We resumed time so that we could kill off the villain. I had a gun, which was not working properly. Something caused me to realize that I was dreaming. Knowing that I was dreaming, I went into hyper speed fighting - flying into the air and trapping that asshole in the corner until I could kill him. It took awhile to find him, I had to knock over several counters and pretty much trashed the place. I got my revenge though. I did something else while lucid, but forgot.  :Sad: 

 I woke up from the dream back into the first dream in the hotel. That nap felt great! I shifted in my bed, and realized that I was laying on something hard. I got up and saw that I was laying on a grotesque picture of a green devil's eye. It looked like someone had made a puzzle out of it. It reminded me of the eye from the nightmare I had back while ago where there was a green eye on the mirror and it had shattered around it. 

 
 On the wall above the bed post a picture of the same creepy eye had been hung. I wondered how all of this happened in my sleep...

 On the night stand next to me at least a hundred dimes or quarters had arranged themselves to form a perfect pyramid. It sort of reminded me of the pyramid and the eye on the back of the dollar bill. It was a really, really creepy scene. 

 I explained what had happened to the guy I had come to the hotel with. He scoffed it off, removed all of the creepy items from the room, and told me to go back to bed. I did so. 

 And when I woke up, the exact same thing had happened. The picture of the demon's eye was back on the wall with a stare that seemed to go through my soul. 

 I decided to leave the hotel and go to karate. Unfortunately, they were closed because someone had rented out the facility to sell burgers. Next to their entrance was a green alien. People were gathered around him and he was yelling, "Come! Join me on the moon!" I rolled my eyes at him, thinking he must be a charlatan or something. 

 I went out to the lake and sat on a floating dock. I thought about all of the scary shit that happened today. A misty fog gathered around the water. The moon shone so bright it almost acted as an alternate sun, but the light that it provided was dim and dull. I sat out on the floating dock alone in the middle of the lake, thinking to myself. Another dock floated next to me. On it was a woman with brown hair sitting in the lotus position. She looked at me and said, "You must eradicate the demons within you."

~~~ I think that Retri was in one of these dreams ^

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Wow. That Matrix dream was awesome, and the Paranormal dream was creepy as shit. Would be interesting to hear something else, out of that new "Agent" character.  ::shock::

----------


## Retribution

Dang. If I was in one of those dreams, I'm 90% certain I was NOT the one setting children on fire. I only do that if they deserve it.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Wow. That Matrix dream was awesome, and the Paranormal dream was creepy as shit. Would be interesting to hear something else, out of that new "Agent" character.



Haha yeah he definitely made my dreams interesting that night. I wish I could just make him come back so I could fight/talk with him again.  





> Dang. If I was in one of those dreams, I'm 90% certain I was NOT the one setting children on fire. I only do that if they deserve it.



It's ok, I didn't think that you did that.  :tongue2: 

* Future Best Friend*

 The karate class was meeting at my house. We were going to play tag. I thought this was sort of strange, so I did a reality check. On my right hand I had 6 hands. Hmm could I be dreaming? I checked the other hand. It also had 6 fingers, neat! 

 I walked upstairs into my old bedroom and looked around, just observing the scene. The palms of my hands looked like crystals. I looked around the room. My eye caught the reflection of the old CRT monitor in the corner. I looked in the reflection of the monitor and blurry shapes stared back. I looked away, thinking that I might see something scary. But of course, my eyes drifted towards the reflection again, and everything was still alright. 

 I went out the front door and onto the lawn. I had a goal I needed to do...But what was it? I think I needed to talk to my dream guide. I didn't feel like going so far to find her though, but just relaxing and chilling out. 

 "HI!" A young lady came running up beside me on the street. I greeted her back. We walked together for a moment before I truly realized that there was someone beside me. She had thin brown hair that had light streaks of blonde highlights. It was tied extremely neatly into a ponytail at the back of her head. She had a small frame, and looked around 20-21 years old. 

 "Who are you?" I asked.

 "Your future girlfriend!" She says. 

 "But I am a lady as well!"

 "Your future best friend, of course." She says. Ok, that's an acceptable answer I guess. She told me that she wanted to fly with me. I watched her take a running jump and flap her arms in the air, ascending about 20 feet and gradually returning to the earth. She giggled. 

 Imitating her, I did the same thing for giggles. 

 I saw a man on the side of the street who was being engulfed by vines growing inside of him. I realized that if I helped him I risked losing my lucidity. I helped him out anyways, lost my lucidity for a brief moment, and then later regained it. Unfortunately, I got distracted by another thing on the road.

*Dove Shelter*

 I was standing on the driveway looking at a lame dove. It couldn't fly, and it was about to storm. I made a small shelter for it to protect against the rain. I came back later to check on it as the storm began, and it had taken shelter. After the storm I checked on it and found that the dove had a mate and laid an egg all in an hour! How cute. The shelter looked like a miniature dog house. 

*Halloween Sale*

 I was at a store, and they were having a small Halloween sale. They were handing out tokens and were really afraid that someone was going to steal something. They didn't really have any thing interesting so I left.

 And I remember something about a BIG blue wall.

----------


## XeL

Green +1!

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Green +1!



 Rainbow +2!

 13 hours of sleep FTW. 

*Essay Fail*

 we got our essays back in AP English. The teacher begins ranting telling us how horrible we all did. One girl tried to make her essay out of fridge word magnets stringed together. We were going to eat a fancy dinner at the school, but Joe was getting mad at me for eating too much roasted bread. I couldn't help it, it was so buttery and delicious!  :Sad: 

 There was a part of the dream where I remember crossing over to the other campus. In the middle of the two schools there was a basketball court with a tire swing set. I went over to the court so I could play some basketball but some boys stole the court from me so I sat on the tire swings instead. Don sneaked up behind me. 

*Helping some Dreamers*

 A guy in a black cloak came to our school. He announced that we were to help the other dreamers in the school, it was strange...

 I went back to the classroom after that and realized that I forgot to write my English essay. I wondered if I could go home, write it, and then return before 6th hour. I did so, and tried to write the essay. I then realized that I was about to be late for piano lessons! I jumped back in the car, drove the the wrong town, and walked around barefoot looking for my piano instructor  ::?: . In the park I saw a lot of ducks. They were so cute. I finally arrived at the shop, and I was 8 minutes late (I was actually an hour and 8 minutes late but whatever). The teacher told me that she had found someone else for my time slot and that I should go back home.  :Sad:  

*Almost another Matrix dream (frag)*

 Cypher was unplugging people and thus killing them. He managed to kill trinity, but we killed him afterwards. 

* Russian Child*

 My family was to have a visit from 2 Russians. It was snowing heavily outside, and there was at least 3 feet of snow on the ground. The two men came. One of the men came inside and socialized while the other one obsessively remained outside and tried to build snowmen. I tried to help him, but he refused. 

 I was with my friend later, who was apparently one of the men. We were sitting next to the couch and he told me that he had a kid. He asked me if I could babysit her tomorrow and I agreed.

 I took her to the mall with the other relatives and we shopped. While we were trying on some outfits, she broke out into a crying fit. I comforted her and asked her what was wrong, and she told me that her twin brother had just died. I wasn't aware that she had a twin brother, and I knew for certain that she didn't know that she had a twin. 

 I took her home to find some of her relatives sitting on the front porch with grieving expressions. They informed me that tomorrow they were going to take her to see her twin brother, but he had just died about an hour ago. 

*One Winged Angel*

 I was turning into the angel of death  ::shock:: . I grew super long horns on both sides of my head, they were long and looked like a ram's horn. I was wearing a pretty black dress and saw that I had grown one black wing on my back. 


 It looked a lot like the picture above. I was clueless as to why I was going through this sinister transformation, but it was pretty cool. Except when I got my wing stuck on doors. That kinda hurt.

----------


## Retribution

Queen Zukin: The angel of Death? I could see that..

Did you happen to have the same machete as in the picture too?

----------


## XT-421

I'm always getting mad at you in your dreams... :sad:

Also, I'm sorry I haven't been keeping up with you as much. I've kind of been failing at constantly reading your DJ, and we haven't hung out in a long while...  :Sad: 

Maybe we can change that sometime soon?  :smiley: 
~Joe

----------


## Queen Zukin

> I'm always getting mad at you in your dreams... :sad:
> 
> Also, I'm sorry I haven't been keeping up with you as much. I've kind of been failing at constantly reading your DJ, and we haven't hung out in a long while... 
> 
> Maybe we can change that sometime soon? 
> ~Joe



Yeah. You'll like this next dream.





> Queen Zukin: The angel of Death? I could see that..
> 
> Did you happen to have the same machete as in the picture too?



 Nah man, wasn't _that_ lucky lol.

*Ninja Warrior Joe*

 I was at my grandmothers house. We were discussing dinner. I started daydreaming, and thinking about what it would be like if I could just float away right now. My chair tipped over suddenly, and I flew across the dining room. WTF. Everyone in the family started freaking out, blaming it on a ghost. My mom blamed it on aliens. I did a reality check. 6 fingers. Nice. I went out the front door of my grandmother's house. In her lawn there was her neighbor's lawn which was surrounded by a ditch. I went over to the neighbor's lawn.

 "Give me a BEAST to fight!" I yelled. I was thinking more along the lines of a dragon, but Joe in a suit of armor appeared instead. That would work, I guess. He had two long sticks as weapons. He twirled them professionally. I didn't have anything to fight with, so I waved my hands in a flailing motion hoping to trick my mind into believing that I had a sword. That didn't go over too well.

 Joe ran towards me and we began to fight. His sticks provided great protection from anything I tried to do, he was really a deft fighter. I knew I should have gone with the dragon instead, damn! He managed to drop one of the sticks, which is when I got my chance. I picked it up and tried to attack him with it, but before I knew it he had me pinned to the ground. Was he going to finish me off? A few growling dogs circled around him and he left.  ::shock:: 

*Dream Guide Issues*

 I was at my grandmother's house again, playing basketball. I started thinking about the previous dream, and decided to do a reality check. 6 fingers...Lucid! I decided to actually find my dream guide this time. I've been wanting to do this for awhile but kept getting distracted by other things.

 I turned around and tried to will my dream guide behind me. Nothing. A car pulled up on the driveway. Joe (oh no!!) was driving it, Joe's brother had a seat in the front middle, and there was someone sitting in the passenger seat. They pulled up next to wear I was standing.

 "Hey guys." I said.

 "Hey."

 "This is a dream, if you didn't know already. Are any of you my dream guides?" I asked. My dream guide had a tendency to change forms, but that would have been a bit outrageous if she decided to take the form of Joe's brother. 

 "Nope," they said and shook their heads. More cars were pulling up around us, and some people were setting up camp. I asked quite a few people but all I got were either nopes or "Try looking over there." 

 I was eventually led to a sort of party in a basement. I asked a few adults if they knew where I could find my DG but they only shrugged. 

 "Hey. I'm your dream guide." I heard someone say. I looked over to the far corner of the basement, where the pipes met the ceiling. He had long black hair and was shirtless. I ran over to him. He didn't _feel_ like my dream guide...Next to him there was someone else, I think he may have had blonde hair. 

 "Prove to me that you are my dream guide." I said to him. 

 "Philolaus, a Greek philosopher of the Pythagorean school, described an astronomical system in which the Earth, Moon, Sun, planets, and stars all revolved about a central fire." (Thanks wikipedia) He said. 

 "That does not prove you are my dream guide or that you have any sentience whatsoever. You are simply a manifestation of my subconscious, recalling information that I previously read." I announced.

 "_Hahaha!_ Very well!" The blonde haired man next to him shouted, playfully and clapping his hands at my discovery. The man with the long black hair seemed a little put off. 

 I went back upstairs, and probably lost lucidity. 

*KNIGHTMARE*

 I was in my house, doing whatever, and I became lucid. I thought about whether or not I should continue my search for my dream guide. I didn't really know. I stepped outside, not feeling like flying. I decided to walk down the street and see where it would take me. 

 I continued walking, everything was in perfect clarity. I could see that the houses in front of me were changing to an apartment style. They were large, beige, and bulky. I walked passed them, just enjoying the nice sunny day.  :smiley: 

 As I walked further, I saw that were was a lake I was coming to. It was flowing like a river, but it was flowing backwards. There was a giant cruise ship in it! Hmm! Maybe I could go swimming!  ::D: 

 I continued to go closer to the lake until I heard a loud SPLOSHing sound and felt water coming up to my knees. I looked down...I was already in the lake? I felt my shoes sinking in the mud. I tried to move my feet but they were suctioned in pretty well. Looking around, I noticed that the sunny day had become a little overcast. There were tall trees surrounding me. They had lost their leaves already, and their wicked branches were twisted in inhumane directions. 

 I wondered if I could breathe underwater. I ducked my head down (wasn't hard because I had sunk in so far) into the water and breathed. Yep. I could breathe. When I lifted my head out of the water I noticed that I was not the only one stuck in the marsh. There were deformed dog legs sticking up from the surface. It made me shiver. 

 I slushed through the shallow part of the lake that had overflowed the land and the trees until I came back on to dry ground. It was getting dark outside now. There was a little path through the woods that I could follow if I wanted to. Since I was still on my journey, I decided to continue on. 

 Through the path the trees got denser, and thus less light could reach me within. I heard screams and cackles around me. I began seeing things that weren't there. Someone was coming closer, I could hear someone...

 "HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA!!!!" A female voice cackled wickedly as she ran past me. She was Medusa, but her skin was burned black and her hair/snakes fried straight up. There was another spirit chasing after her. Where was I???

 I kept walking on the path, for the woods might be creepier. In front of me I saw a giant glowing worm sitting on a tree in front of me. He sort of looked like the caterpillar from Alice in Wonderland, except he glowed bright neon green and had an evil smile on his face. 

 "Oh, come a little closer cutie cutie!" He said menacingly, "I shall have YOU for dinner!!!" 

 "And if he doesn't catch you, I WILL!!!" Another spirit said a little farther down the path. Thank god I woke up after that. Not going back to bed either.. ::shock::  ::shock::  ::shock:: 

 And lastly, I remember a dream about beer.

----------


## XT-421

I LOVE THAT FIRST DREAM! OMG OMG EPIC I LOVE YOU TO DEATH! THANK YOU FOR DREAMING THIS!

~Joe

----------


## Queen Zukin

> I LOVE THAT FIRST DREAM! OMG OMG EPIC I LOVE YOU TO DEATH! THANK YOU FOR DREAMING THIS!
> 
> ~Joe



Glad you liked it!  ::D: 

 No recalled dreams last night  :Sad: . Don't expect anything epic tomorrow, I'm going to be staying up late to finish an essay.

----------


## Retribution

Aww  :Sad:  That sucks. Who knows, maybe you WILL have an epic dream tonight  :tongue2:

----------


## Wolfwood

Awesome dream - very action-oriented and visual.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Aww  That sucks. Who knows, maybe you WILL have an epic dream tonight



I wish! The dream was almost pretty good but then it was blah. 





> Awesome dream - very action-oriented and visual.



Thanks!  :smiley: 

*The Old House*

 I was in New York with Joe,and we were at the old house where I used to live. In real life, everyone, including myself, saw a ghost in that house. Or, if you don't believe in ghosts, we suffered a mass hallucination.  :tongue2: 

 Anyways, I was at the house with Joe. I wanted to show him around, and maybe we might see something! We pulled into the slanted driveway and parked the car. It was nighttime. 

 We rang the doorbell, but no one answered. I knocked on the door instead, and the door came creaking open (isn't this how a lot of scary movies start?). I pushed the door the rest of the way and Joe and I stepped inside. 

 Everything was covered in sheets and a layer of dust blanketed over every wooden surface. The lights weren't working, and it looked as if no one had been here in ages. 

 A bright light illuminates the room in the far corner. It is the light of a lap top screen. Joe and I both look over and see a girl on the screen. She is on webcam, looking at us with a displeasured curiosity. We both conclude that she was watching over the house via webcam, and both of us dart out of the house as fast as our legs will take us.

----------


## XT-421

That doesn't sound as scary as you portrayed... I can see how it could've have been absolutely freaky, but... we'll talk this over later, lol.

~Joe

----------


## Queen Zukin

> That doesn't sound as scary as you portrayed... I can see how it could've have been absolutely freaky, but... we'll talk this over later, lol.
> 
> ~Joe



 Yeah I was just messing with you. <3

 Only remembered a few tiny fragments last night. I've been so incredibly busy that I am only having a stressful sleep. It should be better after Thursday night. I remembered something about glaucoma? And pulling out hair.

 OK here is the plan. On Thursday I won't be here at all. I'll be at karate testing and then sleeping for the majority of the day so that Joe and I can go to the first showing of Harry Potter at midnight. So I'll probably be posting Thursday night's dreams on Friday.

----------


## XT-421

It's going to be awesome. Try to record your dreams, Harry Potter ought to have a slight influence, especially if they're not lucid, (I think...)

~Joe

----------


## Queen Zukin

Recall has been absolutely hideous lately. 

Thursday night - Dreamed of being at a beach. I wanted to swim, but I couldn't find a place to change. 

Friday night (2 hours of sleep) - Was at karate. We had a test where we had to play piano with the hairs on our head. If they had smiley faces, then you won.  ::?: 

Friday nap - Beautiful chocolate ice cream. Was sketching a picture of...a submarine? Something epic happened and I was in my friend's closet. She had racks upon racks of green suits. It was strange.

----------


## Retribution

D:! My recall has been kinda bad lately too. You're due one epic dream.  :wink2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

> D:! My recall has been kinda bad lately too. You're due one epic dream.



 I am!

 I remembered a lot of vivid fragments of dreams. They were long fragments, but they were still only pieces of dreams. 

* Hippy Van FTW*

 Forgot how this got started, but apparently I acquired a van. It was Blueish/greenish and looked normal on the outside. You would enter on either the driver or passenger side of the vehicle, and between those two front seats there was a door. When you opened the door, it lead to a HUGE room. In the center of the room was a large bed, and on the wall there was a giant peace sign. It was SO WIN looking. 

*5 Kids D:*

 I had 5 kids! Eek! I kept wondering how this happened, I didn't even want kids. But, nonetheless, I loved my children. All of them were boys. I was driving them to Burger King to get ice cream. It was wonderful chocolate ice cream, but it winded up to be around $20. Somehow, I also had many doves now, which meant I would need more food for them. 

*Karate Frag*

I was sitting under a tree. I forgot my belt for karate class, crap. I was told we weren't doing anything today anyways, we were just playing a game of sorts. We partnered up and listened to music. 

* I am Little Red Riding Hood* 

 I was at school at we were going to the auditorium to watch a speaker tell us about how "flying Fruit Loops secretly come from maggots". We lined up, and I saw my old friend Leah. I hadn't seen her in forever. She sat next to us in the auditorium, and she insisted that I wear a red cloak to "hide myself". I did so, but I didn't understand what she was talking about. 

* EPIC PARTY not really (frag)*

 I was at a party. I went into the back room, and saw a guy that I used to like. We started talking to each other and flirting. We eventually started making out, but I was worried that someone was going to come into the room and find us. 

* Singing in a choir (frag)*

 Just remember singing with a bunch of people, maybe not even in a choir. I can't really sing at all so I was just pretending, but when I stopped people would look over at me as if they really knew, and I was forced to sing ugh. 

* A few possibly lucid frags*

 I don't remember much from this...I might have been lucid. I remember standing near a house and it was night time. I was going to teleport and I saw a few orbs. I was wondering if I was supposed to grab on to them or something. The scene reminded me of Harry Potter because the house next to me was so dilapidated and creepy looking, and I only had a limited amount of time to teleport away. I remember analyzing the different options of teleporting and thinking, "Or I could just find a TARDIS!" 

 I also remember another part of a dream where I was continuously thinking, _"It's all going to be ok! This is only a dream!"_

*Racing! (frag)*

 I was on a busy street and was trying to catch up with someone because we were talking through our windows. We were in really tiny racecars. I had little control and it was a little frightening.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Traveling with Birdie*

 My mom and I were going shopping, and for some reason we decided to bring the bird with us. We forgot to bring her food and water, so I was worried about her dehydrating. We stopped at a fast food place so that I could get her some water (we had been traveling for about 3 hours). 

 I had been in a store and mom was to watch over her while I was gone. When I came back, she wasn't in the car. I walked down the sidewalk and found the bird hiding under a car, dirty but alive. Mom came walking down the sidewalk and then tripped in a mud puddle. She looked drunk. 


*Random Little Adventures*

 My friend and I had decided to race buses. I think she beat me, but her bus needed some heavy work if it was going to work again. We parked our buses in my driveway. She got out and went inside while I hung in my bus, cleaning up some stuff.

 I heard growling, and looked out the back window. Behind my bus, there was a wolf and a bear attacking each other. Wow! The wolf was winning. After the wolf finished off the bear, it stalked around the bus. It could see me and wanted something else to fight.

 I ducked onto the floor to try to avoid being seen. It clawed at the windows and wasn't giving up. Something made me think to wonder if I was dreaming. I don't remember if I did a reality check or not, but I was pretty sure that I was dreaming. 

 I jumped out of the bus and the wolf and I engaged in combat. The wolf didn't stand a chance, he was finished within the minute. 

 I wondered what I would do in this lucid. I needed to learn to teleport. Should I snap my fingers and will myself somewhere else or close my eyes and spin, or should I zoom into a picture? I thought about that for a minute, and decided to try each option. 

 I can't snap my fingers IRL. So, maybe that attempt was already doomed for failure because it didn't transfer well into the dream. I realized that I really didn't have a specific place in mind that I wanted to go to. Could I just ask my subconscious to create a random place? I sort of liked the scenery here. Bright blue open skies, warm, and in my backyard. I wasn't sure where else I would chose to go. 

 I was going to try the spinning technique when I remembered what happened last time, a few years back. I had been lucid and decided to do a spinning teleport. Once I arrived at my destination, I forgot to stop spinning and open my eyes and I ran into a pole. It was fail. At least it had worked though. 

 The last technique that I was going to try was where you zoom into a picture. I felt the urge to pee. I willed myself not to, knowing that it would just be a waste of time and it was only sensation in RL transferring over. I found a dried up leaf on the ground and examined it carefully. It was a dark red color and had many striations on it. Looking deeper, I could even see the cells! The striations reminded me of mountains, which is where I decided that I would teleport to. I tried to focus my vision into engulfing the picture, but I was failing. 

 "Hi Steff!" I heard Joe behind me. Oh no, not another ninja Joe to fight off  ::roll:: ! I turned around, and saw that he was holding a dobak. He wasn't in karate, so I asked him why.

 "They are holding a scary movie marathon!" He exclaimed.

 "Oh, that's cool." 

 "Yeah I'll just leave you to your flying and stuff," He responded. 

 "Do you want a ride?" I asked him. I was getting a little bored, and fancied some exploration. 

 "Sure!" He took my hand and we flew to the dojang. Once we got there we went inside and saw that they had set up a large couch in the hallway. To the side of the couch there was a horror flick on the TV screen. The movie was about some kind of intense gore. It looked like a giant caterpillar was being brutally murdered. I decided I probably shouldn't watch this while lucid as it might influence my dream negatively again lol.  :Eek: 

 I went upstairs where it was dark. I decided it would look cool if I made my fingers look like bright neon glowsticks. The glow looked like a slowly spreading disease on my fingertips. It was hard to force the glow to encompass all of my fingers, but I got really close. Still sorta bored, I decided to try and walk through a wall. I had never been much good at it. I faced the wall and slowly walked through. At first it felt like passing a hard barrier, but it gave away as soon as I got past it. As I walked through the wall, I fell down 2 stories on to the ground. Oops, I forgot that I was upstairs.  :Oops: 

 I was now sitting back on the grass in my backyard, and everything was sunny again. There was a gazebo in the middle of the yard. I wondered if it had any significance. 

 I went inside the house and decided to summon Retribution. He appeared, but looked like the Chrysler Building.  ::wtf::  I willed him away and summoned a new version of him. We had epic sex but he disappeared shortly after. Ugh, guys these days.  :Cheeky: 

 Bored and alone, I decided to play the piano. I wondered if I could subconsciously remember songs that I learned years and years ago. I put my hands on the keyboard and tried to play The Entertainer. I knew that my dream could easily reproduce the sounds and fool me into thinking that I had got it down, so I payed more attention to the motions that my hands were making. It didn't feel right, and thus the sound was strange.

----------


## Retribution

Lmao. Hooray for epic sex  :wink2:

----------


## XeL

> To the side of the couch there was a horror flick on the TV screen. The movie was about some kind of intense gore. It looked like a giant caterpillar was being brutally murdered. I decided I probably shouldn't watch this while lucid as it might influence my dream negatively again lol.



Bahahaha! Nice one.  ::chuckle:: 

Good lucid! Looks like it lasted a while too! Keep it up.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Bahahaha! Nice one. 
> 
> Good lucid! Looks like it lasted a while too! Keep it up.



 Thanks! I wish I spent more time on trying to teleport lol. 

 Forgot to post yesterday that I was going on a 13 hour car ride today, so yeah that's where I've been. My dreams were pretty minimal last night, and my mind just decided to compose a few satires. My first dream was a parody of the acronyms that we use online, such as IRL and LOL. The second was a Twilight parody. It was good and I woke up laughing.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*State Street 1*

 I have dreamed this before.

 I was with Joe. We were in a small city. We wanted to buy something from one of the shops, but we needed ID. They wouldn't except our driver's licenses, they wanted our permits. I hadn't seen my permit in years...I wouldn't know where to find it. 

 We began looking around the city. There were old train tracks embedded in the city roads. We followed the train tracks as if they were our guide. The road ended. In front of us was a giant skyscraper and to the left of us was a demolition site. The demolition didn't have much recognizable debris left, it consisted mostly of grainy, blank sand looking stuff. 

 We were barefooted, but we kept walking and went through the demolition site. We passed workers while trying to dodge the random shards of glass. The demolition site/alley way led us to our old school. 

 Joe went to his old locker and entered a combination. When he opened it, boxes and paper flew every where from his locker. On the boxes and papers were written specific addresses and telephone numbers. Something was written on a napkin. It said:

_"You can't stop it now. The Bellcore is here."_

 We found my permit in the mess of papers and decided to leave before anyone caught us here. As we walked out of the school, I noticed a few FBI agents. They were trying to secretly take pictures of us. We rushed down back down the demolition alley way, and tried to walk on a ledge to prevent our feet from getting severed from the glass. We had a new partner with us now. He was much older than us. 

 We reached State Street and turned the corner to a pair of FBI agents. They instantly shot our partner several times. He was bleeding from the mouth and stomach, dead.

*No Protection for the Broken Hearted*

 I was on some weird island, and I was robbing a bank with my group. The bank was a small brick building with tiny windows. I was just assigned to shoot anyone who got in our way. 

 Of course, all of the sirens went off and the police showed up. I began shooting them, but I didn't anticipate that there would be people inside the bank with guns as well. They shot at me through the windows, and I could literally feel their bullets missing by millimeters. 

 The citizens were ganging up on me, so I abandoned my post to seek shelter somewhere safer. I ran with blood stains down my shirt. In the height of the moment I had not felt their bullets pierce my skin. I kept running. Everyone was evacuating their buildings. I thought how silly that was, that just almost guaranteed their deaths. 

 I ran to a school, the children were also evacuating. In the first large room I saw one of my teachers staring into a fuzzed out TV mindlessly. 

 I walked into the room on the left. The room was gray and there was a single child laying on the floor. I assumed that this child was mine. 

 "Get off the floor." I said. The child didn't move. 

 "There's no protection for the broken hearted." I don't know why I said that, but then again I also don't know why I robbed a bank. I was a man in this entire dream. 

*Washed Up*

  I was at the ocean. It was beautiful. There were many people in the ocean, but it was strange because most of them were wearing their clothes. I waded in the ocean and felt the strong waves hit my legs. I went deeper, and the waves got stronger. 

 I was maybe in to my neck and was trying to ride the waves to breathe. A strong wave came over and pushed me to the bottom of the ocean. I tried to swim upwards to take a breath but another wave hit again. This pattern continued for awhile, until I passed out from lack of oxygen.

 I woke up with my face in the sand, Inception style. I had washed up in some unknown part of the beach where there wasn't anyone else. 

*Almost Lucid* 

 I was in my philosophy class and we were talking about our dreams. I did a reality check...7 fingers? Does that mean that everything I did today was just a dream? Today felt so long. I did another reality check - 5 fingers. AB came in and told me that seeing 7 fingers was normal sometimes, depending on the amount of siblings you had. I shouldn't have believed her, lol. 

*Cedar Point? (frag)*

 I was at a park, maybe cedar point. I was at the waterpark area instead of the rollercoasters. 

*More Fragments*

 I remember a computer, and an elite hacking group. I remember our house being shaped strangely, and I remember following a bus to get home.

----------


## XT-421

Robbing a bank, yelling at little kids, shooting people? At least THIS was'nt the dream I found my way into, lol.

~Joe

----------


## XeL

> AB came in and told me that seeing 7 fingers was normal sometimes, depending on the amount of siblings you had.



 :Big laugh:  Nice dream logic!

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Nice dream logic!







> Robbing a bank, yelling at little kids, shooting people? At least THIS was'nt the dream I found my way into, lol.
> 
> ~Joe



I think I've figured out _exactly_ what causes those weird dreams. And, because I didn't do X today, recall is blech. 

 All I remember is something about being in school late at night and we had to sit on the bleachers....No...We had to hike up the bleachers like a mountain. And I was lucky because I had gloves so I could hang onto the rope better. Joe came in really late and sat at the bottom of the bleachers.

----------


## XT-421

I sat on the bleachers? Like, giving up sitting on the bleachers, or like a normal person, sitting on the bleachers?

Also, did you get your phone back?

~Joe

----------


## Queen Zukin

*11/25/2010*

Just a few fragments. I remember trying to build purple portals. I remember a hand mirror and thousands of clear snowy marbles. Possible lucidity - brown. 

*11/26/2010*

  I decided to ride the bus home. I sat in the backseat and met a guy. Home was apparently at SD's house. He told me that he was remodeling his basement to make it into a giant bedroom. There were blotches of colorful paint everywhere. It looked really psychedelic. The guy from the bus ride was with us. He looked at us like we were crazy. Haha. In the other dream, I remember being in class and we had a religious debate. I was surprised that the teacher allowed it, but I love these kinds of debates. 

*11/27/2010*

*Graveyard Shift*

 Someone asked me if I would like a job while I dreamed. It was a strange question, but I said yes. I'm not sure how that really worked out lol, but I remember going to school and feeling really tired. I discussed the issue with my teacher.

*Wait, what?*

 I was at Friday's karate class, but no one was there except M. The instructor decided to start me on the physical therapy for my leg. M and I did some warm ups and jumping jacks.

 "Now, do the splits while standing on your head." The instructor said, and walked out of the room. M and I exchanged confused WTF looks. 

* Freaky Dream*

 I was with the four friends from the Cedar Point trip. We decided to eat lunch at the restaurant. The restaurant had rooftop seating. We walked up to the far table. The tables were made of a black mesh material. As we walked to our seat, I saw one of my shirts on someone's table. 

 "Excuse me," I said and smiled at the guy who was sitting there. I picked up my shirt and turned to leave.

 "Wait...Excuse me...Hey," I greeted him. He was rather cute! I sat down at the seat and we talked for awhile. 

 Later, in real life, I went to a restaurant with my family. I saw the exact same person sitting down. He was wearing the exact same clothes, and I was wearing the same clothes that I left on the table in the dream. 

*Return of the Freshman Years*

 I had to go to my 3rd hour, but I was using my locker from when I was a freshman. The combination was like 30 31 45 or something. The POV kept changing and every time I hit a number it went closer and closer in. A man had to come and help me open my locker. I noticed that even when I did the combination wrong sometimes, it still opened. When I opened my locker notes and books came flying out. A guy tripped on my mess, and his books went everywhere. I helped him pick up his books and apologized. It was so far into 3rd hour that I decided to not even go. I went into the lunchroom, where I discovered that we were having a sleep over. I bought chocolate milk and sat alone. A group of strangely dressed guys invited me to sit with them. 

*Coyotes*

 I was walking my dog in the woods. I heard the noise of crackling of sticks and dried leaves in the close distance. Someone was here. I looked around, but didn't see anyone. I kept walking him. 

 By the time we were almost out of the forest, we were being attacked by wolves and coyotes. The coyotes looked silly, being black and white. The wolf was freaking huge.

*Smoking Pot*

 My sister got busted for smoking pot. She wanted to put it in my car. I told her no because I didn't want to have to run from the cops and have her shit on my record.

----------


## Retribution

You seem to have had a dramatic increase in pot dreams.

----------


## XT-421

Religious debates sounds more of a nightmare to me... But maybe that's because I always lose those arguments?

That "freaky dream" is interesting... care to tell me more details, or no?

~Joe

----------


## MrTransitory

You seem to have a profusion of interesting dreams. The last few pages were a good read. ^_^

----------


## Queen Zukin

Oops. Forgot to reserve post #700...Now it looks silly.  :tongue2: 

*Q Zukin's Dream Journal*
forgetful <3



*Normal Dreams are written in Black
Lucid Dreams are written in Green
Other highlights are in Purple
Nightmares/Extreme Action in Blue
*



*Favorite Dreams:**God of TansAppearances Can Be DeceivingDream Queen (Council of Dreamers)TreasonThe GlitchLatzIronic DreamThe Magic School Bus Came to Pick Me Up!THE STALKING STARTS NOWTrue Form*

*Witty Dreams:*
Killer LemonsMaster's Degree in BSChocolate CoincidenceHow Evil Men AreI'm an Italian Medusa

*Favorite Nightmares/Action Dreams:*
EfficacyCrazy Psychotic Substitute Bus DriverFirst to DieBrown and BrokenSoul Stealers

 :Off to Bed:

----------


## Queen Zukin

Back from my trip.  :smiley: 





> You seem to have had a dramatic increase in pot dreams.



 Yeah. I'm going to blame it on my environment. When I was down south, all my aunt ever talked about was how my cousin won't get off of pot. 





> Religious debates sounds more of a nightmare to me... But maybe that's because I always lose those arguments?
> 
> That "freaky dream" is interesting... care to tell me more details, or no?
> 
> ~Joe



 What do you want to know? 





> You seem to have a profusion of interesting dreams. The last few pages were a good read. ^_^



 Thanks.  :smiley:  Some days are more interesting than others.

 I didn't get to sleep very long last night, so I was surprised that I had a really vivid dream. 

*Pollie*

 I was surfing the net. Somehow, I stumbled across videos of an old friend of mine. She had posted strange, almost sexual, videos on a site called Pollie. I was worried for her. 

 Later, I decided to go hang out in a river with some friends. I was drunk beyond recognition. I was on a raft made of wooden logs and sticks and apparently I was white water rafting with Don. I heard people screaming, and they told us that there was a whirlpool ahead. We floated towards it. There wasn't really a 'whirl' to it, it was just a strange hole to the abyss in the river. 

 The river flowed to my grandparent's house. I was with my cousin now, and the kitchen had turned into a large rain forest. About 3-5 inches of water was on the tile floor, and I could see numerous sea creatures. A guide was showing us a creature that only lived in this part of the area. It was bright neon green, and looked like a stick with legs. My cousin accidentally stepped on it, and it made an awful crunching sound. A large pterodactyl swooped down and caught the remains of the creature.

----------


## Retribution

How'd you get drunk all of a sudden, find the hidden moonshine?  :tongue2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

> How'd you get drunk all of a sudden, find the hidden moonshine?



LOL. All I remember is seeing a GIANT glass of beer, and then suddenly being drunk. It was actually the exact same picture of beer that I have on the cover of my dream journal, so that's probably what caused it.  ::roll:: 

 I haven't been sleeping well for the past couple of nights, so once again I only slept for a few hours. 

*Flashlight Tag Here*

 I was in a store. It was like Wal-Mart. I was looking around, when I saw my grandparents. Maybe I was doing something wrong, but for some reason I just darted out of the place lol. I ran to the car, which was apparently my moms. It was locked, and then I fell off of a ditch (?). It was like a cliff...but it was ditch. My mom laughed at me because I was having trouble climbing back up. I eventually took a running jump and tackled it. 

 Mom disappeared, and suddenly I was driving her car. The car was running and moving slowly but I couldn't stop it. I pressed hard on the breaks and it stopped. Alright...problem solved lol.

 I went home and saw a giant sign that read "FLASHLIGHT TAG HERE". What a random dream lol.

----------


## XT-421

I'd probably rather not know anything, lol. You know me, I'm prone to get upset over silly things. I LOVE FLASHLIGHT TAG!

Poor Don...

~Joe

----------


## Queen Zukin

> I'd probably rather not know anything, lol. You know me, I'm prone to get upset over silly things. I LOVE FLASHLIGHT TAG!
> 
> Poor Don...
> 
> ~Joe



YESH. We should play flashlight tag in your basement.

----------


## Retribution

Your dreams are like cartoons some days. You find such random things to do! xD

----------


## Queen Zukin

I've probably had one of the shittiest days since a long time - to the extent that I am very lucky to be alive right now. I probably won't be on MSN tonight, I need to study and get my mind off of things. :/

* Hotel California and Werewolf* 

 I was walking to school with Don. In the middle of the grassy area there was a cemetery and a lake. I said good bye to Don, and went into the school, which was apparently actually a hotel. It looked like Wayside School. 

 I went into the lobby, which you could imagine was pretty crammed (it was much taller than it was wide). Many people were on couches watching TV. The hostess asked the group what they would like to eat. I noticed a little square indent in the ceiling. I pressed against it, and a black mesh stair case came out. The staircase looked unstable and wobbly, but I climbed it nonetheless.

 The 2nd floor consisted of a single bedroom. It was neatly kept, but lacking in design. I looked up at the ceiling again and there was another indent, representing a staircase. I climbed the wobbly temporary staircase again and was on the 3rd floor. This floor was also a bedroom, except it was a little less neatly kept. It smelled like mold.

 I went up to the 4th floor. The 4th floor was ragged and disgusting. It had an ugly green wainscoting that looked as if it was the victim of water damage. It was chipped and cracked. The room was musty, and I wondered if this was the room that was emitting the musty moldy smell. The bedsheets looked as if someone had taken a pink highlighter and scribbled all over it. 

The Hunt

The hostess called us down. She said that the werewolves were coming. We had to hunt our food in the forest. 

 We walked through what looked like Diagon Alley and out into a forest. My dog was there. Werewolves were stalking us in the forest. One jumped out at us, and the dog instantly bit into its skin and tore it to shreds. Protector dog.

Had a fragment about seeing my car in a wrecked mess...

----------


## MrTransitory

::o:  Well, whatever happened, hope you're alright. Are you suggesting that the last part of your dream was a fragment of reality?

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Well, whatever happened, hope you're alright. Are you suggesting that the last part of your dream was a fragment of reality?



 Thanks. I don't think that the last part of the dream was a reflection, but I found it mildly ironic because I was that close to having that happen to me. I have a lot of car crash dreams though, so I wouldn't put any emphasis on it. 

 Time to be hermit. Learning this song on piano, calms me down though it is a mildly depressing song.

----------


## Retribution

Wow, I'm sorry to hear that :S If you want to talk about it, I'm here.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Slept a_ little_ better last night. I'm surprised that I haven't passed out from exhaustion yet lol. 

 Lame dreams. I remember being on a bed with a few other girls and we were discussing our past lovers. I get a text from my first boyfriend (LOL) and there is a cheesy little thing on it that I'm not going to repeat.

----------


## XT-421

Cheesy thing that you won't repeat?  ::D: 

Ah, you don't have to if you don't want to. (FYI: My dreams have been bleak recently, I haven't bothered putting them up yet.)

~Joe

----------


## Queen Zukin

Ok. What did I eat last night lol.

*Zukin Slaughter*

 I was in a video game and it sort of looked like WoW. I was with 2 guys and a girl. One of the guys was saying something to the other boy, but I couldn't hear them properly to make out the words. The man summons a rope and captures the girl and I. We are brought to a dungeon like place.


 The man tells us that he is going to go fight a Boss Monster, and that we should remain in the dungeon until he is done fighting. It's not like we had much of a choice though as we were tied up. The other girl sits where the red X is, and I sat on the other side of the half-wall. The door at the top is where he left to fight the monster, and the door at the bottom is where we came in at. The dungeon looked like something out of a cyberspace movie. The floors had streaks of neon green and the walls were a black with plaid blue design.

 I sat patiently waiting for him to return. Looking over the half-wall, I saw a vine like thing growing from the floor. It was green, perhaps it looked more like a tentacle but it was branching off on the sides. It was attacking the other girl, sucking out her life. It turned its focus towards me, and I moved away from the first half of the room. I freed myself from the ropes, and went to the far corner away from the green ghosty thing. Before I could make it to the other side, the green spirit shot an arrow at me.

 The arrow went through my chest and blood dripped and splattered on the floor. Determined to save my soul from being eaten, I continued to take my last few steps toward the safer corner until I collapsed on the floor. The pain began to encompass my entire body, and I dug my finger nails into the ground. They scraped against it and burrowed into the surface. By doing this, the top layer of the flooring several feet around me disappeared, uncovering a set of stairs. I took cover from the creature by hiding in the dips in the floor from the staircase. The tentacles of the spirit creature couldn't reach me here. 

 I was pretty pissed off now. I had been dragged here against my will, terrified, and nearly killed. When that man came back, he was going to get it. I waited patiently for him, wondering about what happened to the other girl in the dark room. She was being awfully quiet, so I assumed that she was dead.

 I heard a slamming of the door, and peaked up above my secret ledge in the floor. There he was. He was wearing a suit of armor and had a beautiful sword in his hand. If he hadn't been so cruel I would have assumed that he was a hero. I secretly watched him as he scanned the room, looking for life. He didn't look shocked when he saw the other girl dead. 

 I creeped out of my ledge and hid behind one of the half-walls, waiting like a snake. When he came close enough, I instantly attacked him with all of my pissed-off-force. I acquired his weapon when he dropped it from surprise and began slashing into his stomach. Streams of blood came out of his mouth and he fell to the floor, but he wasn't dead. 

 I didn't want to kill him. So I left him there. I slowly walked to the other door leading outwards, not taking my eyes off of him. When my hands touched the knob, he looked at me and smiled creepily. 

 "Good luck escaping," He sneered. I wasn't sure what he meant by that until I closed the door behind me and locked it shut. When I turned around I was encompassed by blackness. I could barely make out a eternal series of staircases surrounding me. I knew that it wouldn't take him long to find another way out of that room, and thus I had little chance of fleeing without a re-encounter. 

 I felt around for a railing and then sped down the stairs blindly. I heard moaning in the distance. It was the moaning of the near dead. He was near. I saw a shadow of a creature against the wall. 

 [missing time]

 I was now in the bedroom, and we were having our last fight to the death. He was now a girl in black. I was continuously stabbing him with the sword, but it was only doing minimal damage. My arms were covered in blood from the massacre and he was equally fighting back. I was beginning to grow weaker when I realized that simply maiming him would not solve the problem. He must be _killed_.

 I climbed on top of him and held him down. I took my long blade and held it against his neck. With a swift motion, I slit his throat. I left him on the floor and exited the room. I locked the door behind me. The door had a window on it, so I looked in. He was laying on the floor, seemingly dead. He slowly sat upright and looked me into the eye. The pupil in his blue eyes grew larger and larger until the entirety of his eyes were black. Upon seeing this, I ran out of the house.

*Spirit Warriors*

 I was trying to leave school really fast before the traffic blocked my exit. I put the car in reverse and accidentally drove over the grass. Oh well. The road twisted and turned abnormally. I accidentally drove onto the roof of the school. Don't even ask how that happened (I'm not sure). I couldn't drive my car off of the roof because there was no longer a ramp, so I was stuck there.

 I went inside the school, in the room underneath where I parked my car. It was apparently the drama room. They looked like they were doing construction in the room. There were loose boards everywhere.

 "Sorry I parked my car on your roof." They looked at me for a second and then laughed. They told me that it happens pretty often, and that I needed to visit the janitor in the school garage. 

 So, I went out to the garage. It was made like a large, square, wooden hut. The walls were not furnished or anything and it smelled like cedar. The garage had 2 floors and was very cluttered with odds and ends. I climbed up the stairs to the second floor. There was a wind chime hanging from an open window. Outside of the window there was a wooden roof. I crawled out of the window and stood on the roof. Sitting on the roof there was a guy looking out to the horizon. Next to him there was a sword that looked similar to the Godric Gryffindor Sword, except it had spikes lining the edges. 

 I asked him who he was, and he told me that he used the sword to fight off evil spirits that continuously attacked him. He gave me a battle axe and told me that if I was going to hang around him that I would need this for my protection. 

 We went to his house and he introduced me to his brother (looked like Joe's brother). His brother wasn't mentally stable and was often more perceptive of the spiritual attacks. 

 We were in the hallway when his brother fell to the ground and went into fetal position. 

 "They're coming" he whispered, while rocking back and fourth. His eyes were turning red and tears were forming and running down his cheeks. 

 "Who's coming?" I asked. 

 "Ssh, wait a minute." The guy said. His body stiffened up and he held his sword ready for an attack. I held my battle axe as well, not sure what I was about to attack. A large "mass" came over us. It looked like a giant shadow. His sword lit up and we began to attack the mass.

*Doomed Fate*

 I was outside of a building leaving a party. A man pushed me against the car. The force of the impact jolted the car door open. It wasn't my car, rather the gang's, but I had to get away.
_
 "As she attempts to escape the scene, she has no idea where her fate is taking her - death."_  I heard a narrator say. Apparently, I was on the show _America's Most Wanted_. I was someone else in the dream.

 I backed out of the parking lot swiftly and raced down the road. It was daytime now, and the gang's car was chasing after me. I raced the car harder and harder, 40 MPH, 50, 60, 70, 80, 90, on a road that was max 35 MPH. The car's engine groaned, resisting the high speeds. I began to have a mental breakdown. _It's ok, everything is ok. This is all just a dream. I did a reality check - 6 fingers._ But that didn't stop me from my mental break down. 

  A tight turn was coming up, and I wasn't slowing down. I hit the curve at 90MPH and I went flying out of the car. I landed on the ground with scrapes covering my body. I was at the intersection between the main road and a dirt road. I attempted to hitch hike. After a few tries, a shirtless guy on a motorcycle appeared. I climbed on board and he took off. I died anyways though.  :Sad: 

*Walking with a man (frag)*

 I was walking down a street with a man, I'm not sure what we were talking about but there was some significance.

----------


## XT-421

Typical Slaughter... We gotta talk...

~Joe

----------


## Queen Zukin

Mike...I laughed so hard when I saw this. 



Dreams for last night. 

*Cute Little Fort*

 My mom was having a party so she wanted me to invite a few of my friends as well. For some reason, I only invited SD. We made an epic fort in the living room out of blankets and pillows and cuddled. Was sooo cute.  ::wink:: 

*Grandchildren and Dogs (Frag)*

 I don't remember too much of this one. I remember the next door neighbor's grandchildren came over to our house and they brought their dogs. And something about a pumpkin.

*Reading some dream journals (frag)*

 I was on the blog DJ part of the site and was reading some people's journals. I remember specifically Kaomea's dream journal. It had something to do with teaching someone something (how specific, I know  ::roll:: ).

----------


## Retribution

Google approves, you have had a dramatic increase in pot dreams  :smiley:

----------


## Queen Zukin

Wasn't able to post my dreams last night because my internet went kaputt. Didn't miss much though.

 Yesterday's: My sister and I were staying at a strange house alone. We were pulling strange pranks on each other. One of my pranks consisted of installing a doorbell above her head, then she pushes it, and string comes out.  ::?: 

 Today's: I was trying to figure out what to wear but I had only the strangest clothing. On my way to school I stopped by someone's house. There was a chocolate muffin in my passenger's seat.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Google approves, you have had a dramatic increase in pot dreams



Sometimes it does it, sometimes it doesn't...but if you google Queen Zukin sometimes this one comes up too lol:

_Those two guys shitting in your shower seem like really nice guys. lol._

----------


## Queen Zukin

Recall is yucckky lately!!!

*The Dumpster*

 A certain DV member was missing. We were to go out on a full fledged search to try and find them. We were using teleportation and stuff, and I found myself at the dumpster. Apparently they lived there. But, it was kind of cool looking. They had a small little house that was cute and a large rectangular fence around it. There were some metal scraps in their yard. That person wasn't there though. 

 And I remember being at the zoo, looking at a giraffe.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*The Search*

 I was in Germany and I was trying to buy some soda at the market. They were having trouble understanding me. I started to talk to a man and then a woman. 

[missing time]

I was with the woman outside of the market. She told me that she was missing her friend and that we had to find her. Instead of using her car to drive to the shops that were a distance away, we ran. She was really fast. 

 We eventually come into a bar that is set on a stage. She is beginning to become hopeless because we still can't find her. She tells me to check the bathroom. 

 The bathroom was shaped like a triangle. I called out her name, but no one responded. 

 "Oops!" A girl said. She came out of the stall. She was short and had a blonde pixie cut. Her friend was relieved to find her. 

 I remember having a dream about SD, and it was probably gory. All I really remember though is waking up, thinking: _Shit. I did what he told me not to do._, wondering if it was time to get up yet, then rolling back over. Grr should have wrote it down.

----------


## affseofl2654

> *Cookies for Dogs*
> 
> I was in the kitchen and my neighbors dog who had gotten loose was hanging out in the house. She was wearing a bright pink and green hat and just sitting down instead of chasing our dog who was outside. My mom had little pieces of cookie dough she was putting on a pan and when I asked her who she was making those for, she said for the dogs. 
> 
>  I told her I'd rather eat them, but she seemed to not hear me and she called out the dogs names, "Charlie! Lucid Dreaming! Come here!"



I was going for a walk on my street to listen to my iPod and just relax. The street suddenly turned into more of a city like street with other people walking and small shops and businesses on the side lines. I kept walking, barely noticing the people around me until a teenage guy and his friend next to me come up and ask me if I listen to rap. I say no, and I look down to turn my iPod to "I'm only Happy when it Rains". I remember actually HEARING the music in my ears too, along with the subtle sounds of the street.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> I was going for a walk on my street to listen to my iPod and just relax. The street suddenly turned into more of a city like street with other people walking and small shops and businesses on the side lines. I kept walking, barely noticing the people around me until a teenage guy and his friend next to me come up and ask me if I listen to rap. I say no, and I look down to turn my iPod to "I'm only Happy when it Rains". I remember actually HEARING the music in my ears too, along with the subtle sounds of the street.



 Um...ok?  ::?: 

* Blind Justice Reenactment*

 I've been learning the song Blind Justice for piano, so this is why it probably creeped into my dreams. In my dream, I was watching the real life version of the music video (the music video normally is a bunch of drawings stringed together to make a story).

I knew that I was dreaming, but I didn't care about changing the scene because I really really wanted to see how this was going to play out. 

 Anyways, I was with the prince and his friend. They were to fight their first holy war against his twin sister. The prince looked just like in the real life video drawings - I'm not really sure what to call his outfit. Chaps with a cape? It wasn't a suit of armor but it looked protective. He also looked around 17-19 years old.

 His friend on the other hand looked really creepy. He was wearing a blue-gray cloak with a hood. His hood covered his eyes mysteriously and he had a thin brown mustache with a thin face. His face looked like Taboo from Black Eyed Peas. I was guessing that while the prince was a warrior, he was probably a wizard. 

 And here is my MSpaintjob of his appearance. I promise he looked a lot more scary than that. I promise.



 They were aware of my presence, but I was wearing my invisibility cloak so that no one else could see me.

 We took an elevator down to the hell, which was actually a convenience store. We waited in a small room while they prepared for battle by reciting prayers. I peered out and saw people slaughtering each other around a large fountain. 

 "A kiss for good measure?" I asked the prince. He was cute.

 "Alright!" 

 "Do I get a kiss too?" Asked the creepy Taboo character.

 "Nah, one kiss is enough for now," I assured, hoping not to have to touch him. He came at me anyway, full throttle, and attempted to kiss me. I pushed him off. Yuck.

 They ran out to the battlefield and I woke up. Was hoping to get to see the twin.  :Sad: 

*That "Helicopter Episode"*

 Joe and I were on a road trip. 

 "So, you're supposed to drink the poison and apparently they will come out and rescue you on the highway," He insisted. 

 "Who will come?" I ask. 

 "The helicopter. Don't you remember that _helicopter episode_ we had?" He said and winked. I remembered it then. Apparently, early on in the road trip, Joe had become increasingly motion sick and began vomiting everywhere. A helicopter had flown up behind the car and rescued him via rope. Yeah, I remembered.

 "And what about it?" I asked.

 "Well, if you drink the poison, then perhaps they will come again. And we will get to ride in the helicopter again."

*A Scary Submarine Movie*

 I was watching a movie about living in a submarine. The person had been in there for months alone, and he became paranoid that there was something in the submarine with him. There probably was. I think it was an evil vine.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Thanks for the Torment*

 Yep. So in the dream I was in my 4th hour, and I accidentally fell asleep during his lecture. I began to dream of dreaming about being in a video game. I was looking for an axe. I think the video game was probably Minecraft. A girl appeared next to a tree and told me that she wants me to fight her. 

 "Sure...Just hang on a minute, I'm really thirsty." I walked into my grandparent's living room to get a glass of water. Her facial expressions showed disgust in being postponed. She quickly ran up to me, stomped on my feet and said, "and that's only the first level of pain." It didn't hurt at all so I brushed her off. 

 Well, this pissed her off even more. She dragged me to the other side of the room violently. She put a small table between her and I so that it obstructed my vision. She had my feet underneath the table and I was laying on my back. 

 The pain started mild at first. I wasn't sure what she was doing, but it couldn't cause any harm, right? And it didn't really hurt. 

 The pain grew like a wild fire, encompassing both my feet and legs. It felt like my skin and bones were both in a raging sea of flames. I could sense that physically my skin was cold to the touch - but the flames were internal, existing deep beneath my skin and charring my essence. 

 The pain continued to intensify, and I screamed wildly. My own screams filled my ears and went to the highest frequency. I shrieked as loud as I could, hoping that someone could hear me outside of the dream. 

"_WAKE UP WAKE UP WAKE UP WAKE UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_!" I screamed louder.

 And then the pain vanished and I woke up to the beginning dream. 

 "Are you okay?" A teacher asked, looking down at me. I looked around. I was in the middle of the hallway and people were staring. 

 "You were screaming so loud. Even the people in the cafeteria could hear you!"

 I looked down at my legs. They looked fine, although some of the pain in the right foot still existed as a ominous remnant.

 I limped back to my 4th hour, where I had fallen asleep at. I wondered how I had managed to wake up so far away? Had I sleep walked? 

 It was still the lunch hour, so I talked to my friend about what had just happened. I explained to her that the girl I had met in the video game was the same girl in our 4th hour. She said that the exact same thing had happened to her as well.

*Alligator River*

 I was rowing down a river with my sister. Surrounding us were hundreds of alligators. They looked hungry. Some had their mouths open and most were being very still as if waiting for a prey to come near enough. We rowed through them carefully, bumping into a few. It was not relaxing at the least.

----------


## XeL

Damn, that's scary O_O. I know the feeling of waking up and feeling pain for a second before realizing it was all a dream. Fucking dream dogs... may they all burn in hell for biting my hands and whatnot.

----------


## Queen Zukin

had this entire thing written up and then I get the _Your session has expired_.  ::bslap:: 

*Teleportation Attempt #2*

 I know that I was lucid, but most of my memories from this dream are just fragments.

 I remember doing a reality check while running and I found that I had 7 fingers. I'm not sure if I was being chased or whatnot. I was thinking of attempting teleportation again in this dream, and I pondered on how to do so. I could make a portal or I could try to teleport via walking through a mirror. I decided to try the latter, it's generally more fun. 

 I got up on the bathroom counter and touched the mirror. It was like a solid liquid, it make ripples when I touched it but its form remained the same. I pushed into the mirror and focused on arriving in a nice big city when I got to the other side. Going through the mirror felt like going through plastic wrap. I realized that I had closed my eyes, and I thought that that was silly of me. When I opened my eyes again, I was seeing warped metallic images. It was very strange.

*The Tornado Blanket Cult*

 I was in Arkansas and I was standing outside of the house, looking out to the horizon. I saw brownish clouds forming a chunky tornado. It looked bad.

 Someone came up and said that we needed to bring back the "blanket cult". Supposedly, these people in this cult were protected from the tornado with their blankets. The cult had existed long before but had broken up.

 So we formed the cult. Our HQ was in the middle of nowhere in a small building. Everything was going fine (it was more like a hippie commune than a cult) until they decided to start setting strict rules and that was when the majority of people decided to leave. I eventually escaped as well with my dog.

  We ran through fields, brush, and thickets until we eventually stumbled upon a small southern house. They didn't have a door, so I just walked in. The floors were overflowing with water and there were cages of parrots stacked one on top of the other, making aisles. I apparently passed out from dehydration and woke up shortly after to find that my foot was cut open and bleeding. I wasn't sure how but I thought that perhaps I had walked on a thorn or glass. At their house there was also 3 or 4 teenage boys and a piano.  Their house was like a small general shop.

*Bo staff fail (frag)*

 My mom insisted that I learn how to fight with a bo staff. I went to karate but I was 30 minutes early and then realized that I forgot to put on my dobak.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Hahaha it tried to do the "Your session has expired" trick again, but I had my text copied.  :wink2: 

*Deathly Cliffside*

My mom and I were standing on the edge of a cliff side. Below the cliff side it lead into  large valley. The cliff that we were standing on was extremely tall, nearly reaching into the clouds. The view was amazing and indescribable. It was really windy and standing too close to the edge was making people fall off. The cliff had some pathways around it so that people could walk up, but there was water too and the waves from this water would wash a lot of people away. 

 We left the cliff and exited some random building. The winds were picking up, and we were being swept up off of our feet at times. Mom saw someone drowning in the lake, so she dived in and saved them. I was worried for her as the waves were huge and strong.

 I didn't actually write down my dreams last night so I'm getting the feeling that I'm forgetting one of the dreams that I remembered...Might edit this post later if I remember.

----------


## XT-421

"I forgot to put on my dobak."

Ok, so I researched this, and assumed it was the outfit you wear to Karate. If that is the case... What, exactly, were you wearing? lol

~Joe

----------


## Queen Zukin

> "I forgot to put on my dobak."
> 
> Ok, so I researched this, and assumed it was the outfit you wear to Karate. If that is the case... What, exactly, were you wearing? lol
> 
> ~Joe



Clothes? lol

*The Next Holocaust* 

 People were falling into a giant pit thousands of feet deep. Inside the pit there were shafts and poles that some people would hit and land on. Their insides would spill out and even though they had just fallen nearly a mile, they were still condemned to a slow, painful death. I had been one of the people to fall but I was lucky to have not been injured. I was hiding in the corner, hiding between some boxes. The police were looking for survivors to bring back up to the surface so that they could try to kill them again. I tried not to breathe. I held my breath as they passed and tried not to tremble in the dark. 

~~~

 I was staying at a hotel with my mom. She had left to go into the town/city for a few hours. I was snooping around the grand hotel when I heard some men talking. 

 "At six'clock we'll take em down to the pit and have them gone," He announced. My heart stopped. From the subtle clues around me, I deduced that we were in a holocaust. 

 I had to tell my mom not to come back to the hotel. This is where they were planning to round us up at so that they could kill us. I texted mom: _Don't come back to the hotel - life is in danger. I will run and see you later._

 As soon as I acquired my suitcase, I foraged through it and took out any necessary items that I would need to survive as a hermit. I called Bree to tell her what was happening. 

 "I'll be gone...for awhile. I'm going to try to escape. Do you want to come with me?" I asked her. 

 "They've already gave me the notice that I am due there as well," She responded. There was a silence. She was sentenced to death. I didn't want to imagine her dieing - I wanted her to come with me, but she refused. 

 "Bree, please. If you aren't going to try to escape the least you can do is try to fight back. If you don't run they'll kill you anyways," I pleaded, but she only accepted her fate. I couldn't argue with her anymore, time was running out and I had to flee the hotel. 

 I sneaked out the front door and scanned the perimeter. In the parking lot stood a Hitler looking figure talking to a small group of 3-4 other soldiers. The lawn didn't have any trees so I couldn't dart while they weren't looking and I couldn't wait until the soldiers went away. My best bet was to just make a run for it...Or I could perhaps act innocent and just walk away with my backpack. I wasn't supposed to know what was going on anyways. 

 I casually walked down the driveway/parking lot, avoiding suspicion. As soon as I got onto the main road I sprinted away. I listened for any yelling from the soldiers, but all I heard was the word _Beowulf_.

 I came across a lady who was selling a horse. I didn't have much in the way to trade her, but I needed the horse for faster travel. I took the horse and told her that I would pay her back later, I didn't have time to lose. 

 I rode on horseback until I came upon a lake. I realized that we were on a peninsula and the only way to get back to mainland was to ride past the hotel again, which I didn't want to do at this time. It was nearly 6 PM. 

 I jumped off the horse and let it eat/sleep. Near the shore of the lake there was a ditch that we could hide in. I decided that it would be best if we tried to sleep during the day and then travel during the night.

*Up into Space*

 I realized that I was late for school! I would only make it for my 5th and 6th hour if I drove there now, but I decided that perhaps that was my best option. 

 I climbed into the car and drove to a city. Joe was running late too and I was so shocked to see him driving next to me on the freeway that I accidentally flipped my car. It rolled and crashed on the shoulder.

 Joe turned around and drove back to me on his epic motorcycle. In my vision I saw "_Press O to Ride_". I pressed O and now Joe and I were both riding on our own separate motorcycles. We raced over a highway bridge. It made a creepy _oooo-ing_ noise when we passed over it. Joe said that the bridge really creeped him out.

 There was a different bridge coming up that was unlike any other bridges that I had ever seen before. The bridge sort of looked like this roller coaster (click). It was a suspension bridge and on either side were white roller coaster tracks. There was no railing.  ::?: 

 The bridge allowed for sheer speed, but as it came to an end I couldn't see any connecting road! My motorcycle went UP instead of down and I landed on top of the bridge. 

 The roof of the bridge was extremely high up in the air. I was probably in New York city. I was above the skyline, high enough up in the air so that when I looked down I couldn't see the ground - it was just fog. Instead of the Statue of Liberty there was a GIANT statue of Megan Fox. 

 I felt gravity giving away again and I floated high and high until I surpassed the Earth's atmosphere. Once I passed it, I felt as if I had just broken through a barrier. The view was absolutely _stunning_ and in pristine clarity. 



 I was still being pulled out into space as the Earth shook and became a rocky granite surface. I fell backwards onto something hard and realized that I was on the moon.

*Going Colorblind*

 I was driving home from school, but I was having serious issues. I pulled the car over in a parking lot and inspected it. I couldn't see well. This was really annoying. My backseat was fading into a black mass, and I knew there was something there but I couldn't make out was it was. There were fabrics coming off of the surface of my car and I couldn't figure out why! 

 Annoyed, I did a reality check. 5 fingers, wasn't dreaming.

----------


## Retribution

I realized this about halfway through reading, but we both had Holocaust dreams O.O

----------


## Queen Zukin

> I realized this about halfway through reading, but we both had Holocaust dreams O.O



What is with EVERYONE having Holocaust dreams last night????????

----------


## Queen Zukin

Didn't get much sleep last night, but I slept hard. For dreams, I remember Don and I probably got really mad at him about something (Perhaps I got to use that stun gun, Joe  ::roll:: ). I think I also dreamed of a math test, but it's hard to tell. The second I woke up this morning I had Telephone stuck in my head. D:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Harry Potter Battle*

 I only remember a few bits from this last dream, but from what I remember of it there was an island where a few Harry Potter characters were battling against something. It might have been a single dragon or an army of people, but I don't remember. I remember Cho Chang wearing a bloody white t-shirt, and Harry was pleased that she finally joined him in the battle. I think someone may have died.

 After that, we are all out in my backyard playing limbo with goats. Yeah, really. People are holding up a goat, and you have to slide under the goat without touching it. If you succeeded, then it was your turn again but with a shorter goat. 

 There were a lot of dogs running around, and one bit my leg but it didn't hurt. 

*Mom fell down the stairs...*

 I only remember this part of the dream because the imagery was horrifying. In the dream my mother fell down the stairs while holding a long stick in her hands. She fell on top of the dog and the stick went through his right eye. There was so much blood. My mom was trying to help him while I insisted that she take him to the vet immediately.

*Borrowing a shirt (frag)*

 My mom had a friend over and she was going through my closet. She found a shirt that she liked and asked if she could have it. It was one of my favorite shirts, so I told her that she could borrow it instead. I wasn't sure how she was going to fit into the shirt though, as it was tight even on me.

----------


## Retribution

Who's Cho Chang? O.o

Oh, maybe later want to play some goat limbo? I'm pro at that.

You have epic dreams  :tongue2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

> You have epic dreams



Thanks, but they've been stress dreams recently. Might not be on MSN tonight, I have an epic test tomorrow. 

*Trying to get into a stadium dome*

  I don't remember much of this one. My friend and I were trying to get into a stadium thing. I'm not sure what to call it. It was dome shaped but like an indoor stadium, and it was huge. There was a passcode on it which we couldn't figure out until a lot later. When we finally got in, it was empty. I remember some sort of Pegasus being in the dream, I think it may have been on an advertisement. 

*What is Monday?*

 It was the first day of school again. Yuck. My new 2nd hour class was taught by a teacher I already knew but instead of teaching government he was teaching English. On the board was written sloppily: "_What is Monday?_"

 I guessed that he probably meant for us to write a creative answer. The two guys in front of me were being rude to a lot of the students.

----------


## Retribution

Same here :\ Can't get on MSN either. Few things I have to work on. 

Stress dreams are a pain, though. I've been having tons of those these last two weeks.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Stress dreams are a pain, though. I've been having tons of those these last two weeks.



 I wish that they would go away.  :Sad:  

 Since I'm dreaming about him more often and I'm not particularly fond of using abbreviations, SD = Kiwi. That is going to be his new name in my dream journal from now on. 

 I dreamed that I was at a long feast table. There was a woman taking notes on the surroundings. There was a lot of chaos and my teacher was trying to vacuum the hallways. I also am certain that I dreamed of Kiwi, however I can't remember. 

 So exhausted...going to bed early.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Another Lucid Fragment*

 I am _certain_ that I was lucid. I remember looking at my watch and seeing "9:123" and thinking,_ Hey, that's not right!_ But...I can't remember what I did in my lucid. Which is strange, because usually they are the dreams that I remember the best. I think about doing a certain goal, and know that I will, and if I complete the goal in my dream I am very sure to remember it because I have a link. So, if I am not remembering my dream then I am probably not completing a certain goal...Which makes me wonder...What the hell _am_  I doing in these lucids?

*Walking and Talking (frag)*

 I remember walking and talking with someone...And I think we were talking about worms. 

*Reading DJ's (frag)*

 Reading people's online dream journals (blog format). 

*The Corn People*

 I was at a roller coaster park with my mom. We were riding roller coasters. I asked her if she wanted to ride on the Dragster with me, but she declined lol. 

 We went inside for a virtual roller coaster. It was amazing unlike the real life ones. When we came back outside, she tripped on the steps and fell into a large puddle. When she hit the puddle, she transformed into a guppy. WTF. 

 I was searching for her amongst the other little guppies when my dad drives up next to me in a big, black tank of a car.

 "Get in the car," He said. I was a little confused because the steering wheel was on the wrong side. He was acting very very strangely. It was getting dark and he was supposedly driving us to get something to eat. The amusement park quickly vanished and we began driving into the deep woods and past stalks of corn.

 I quickly remembered a dream within the dream. In the dream that I remembered, there were crazy people that lived in the corn stalks. There was a creepy man who silently followed me everywhere I went in the corn. In the middle there was a table of butter and feasts...But it was a trap. 

 Upon remembering this dream, I realized that we really shouldn't be driving here. I asked him to turn around, but he smiled.  ::shock::

----------


## Queen Zukin

why does this man keep showing up

*Vortex of Dreaming*

 I was feeding penguins at the zoo. They were hungry, and one of the penguins told me that she was secretly a woman. She told me to back away, and then her and two other penguins dived into the water and became humans. They sang and I wondered how they could breathe underwater. 

 [missing time]

 I'm sitting in class now and chaos is abound. We're watching a movie. 

 I get sucked into the movie screen and into a green vortex. 



 A man is singing a song about the paradox of dreaming. I wish I remembered the lyrics. 

 I eventually pass through the singularity and the green vortex settles into what looks like a digital land. I am in a black void, however, soft hills made of silent, thin green and red pixels surround me. I feel like I am in the cyber afterlife. 

 The dream glitches for a moment, and I am suddenly in somebody else's dream. They are in a haunted school and trying to hide in their lockers. The vortex pulls me out of their dream and I wake up. 

*Return of the Creepy Man*

 I am moving into my university dorm. Our dorm is very small and we have to share living space with 4 other people. One of my room mates is a junior in college. 

 Her and I decide to go for a walk into town. On the way back, she tells me it will be shorter if we just cut across a section of fields and crops. 

 The crops turn into long corn stalks (ffs), and we come into a clearing. It was almost like the daylight version of yesterday night's dream. In the clearing there are dead animals hanging upside down so that their blood can be drained. There must have been at least a hundred dead, hanging animals. 

 "I think we should leave..." I silently whisper. This place is creepy, and who ever lives here is probably the aggressive type. 

 "Don't worry, it's fine. I come this way all the time," She says and brushes it off. I see movement behind a few of the dead animals and recognize the man immediately. He is the exact same guy from yesterday night's dream. He was the man who would hide in the cornstalks and stalk your every move. He stood probably around 6 feet tall, had a chunky stature, and had short blond hair. He acted as if he perhaps had a mental disorder. 

 I will nickname this man _Pete_ for now. Pete slowly walked towards us, intention on his face. Forgot what happened here (sorry!) but later when we were back at our dorms he was still following us. He was in another wing, stalking. 

*Pipe Burst*

 My sister was home for once. She said that it would be an awesome day to go swimming. I looked out the window - there was 2 inches of snow still on the ground. I hopped in the shower, only to find that someone had put boxes and boxes of paper in it. Now I had to clean all of this up. 

 I sorted through everything from tax papers to baby pictures until it was finally moved out of the bathroom. I turned on the faucet. 

 "WARNING! WARNING! Your radial tuberosity pipe is undergoing extreme pressure! There is already a leak of 24 lakes worth of water, and it will not be surprising if the pipe bursts within the next few days!" The faucet head screamed at me.  ::wtf::  

*Running from someone in a theater (frag)* 

 Exactly what the title says. This dream might have been from a few days ago because it has that "old" feeling to it.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Ok, I seriously think that I've conditioned myself not to remember my dreams on a Sunday night lol. It doesn't matter if I get 2 hours or 12, I barely remember anything on Sundays.  :Sad: 

*Acceleration!*

 I was driving home, and it was really late and dark. I thought that I had found a new way home by taking a shortcut through the abandoned school's parking lot. Somehow, I got stuck in their parking lot loop. I would go in a circle, try to get off the road but my car wouldn't turn fast enough and I'd have to go around again. A blue little light on the dash board came on that said

 Acceleration ±

 I had never seen a blue light in my dashboard. Usually yellow was OK and red was pretty bad, I had those colors down but I was unsure what urgency blue was supposed to represent. 

 I eventually gave up trying to escape the parking lot and parked my car somewhere. There was a man playing guitar in the trunk of his truck and people with blankets were gathered around listening. 

 Somehow I made it out of there and then I was half an hour early to my piano lesson. 

 Tomorrow is last night of stressfulness for awhile!!!!!!!1

----------


## XT-421

WARNING WARNING! That was SO perfect! Thank God that anatomy test is over with right?

May I suggest reading a book before you go to bed? I know it doesn't exactly promote creativity, but it certainly eases my dreams, and occasionally fills with with themes from said book. (It takes a few days of reading to get started.)

~Joe (Sorry I've been gone so long! D: )

----------


## Queen Zukin

> WARNING WARNING! That was SO perfect! Thank God that anatomy test is over with right?



 I [email protected]#^Y&U





> May I suggest reading a book before you go to bed? I know it doesn't exactly promote creativity, but it certainly eases my dreams, and occasionally fills with with themes from said book. (It takes a few days of reading to get started.)
> 
> ~Joe (Sorry I've been gone so long! D: )



 yeah, it's a good idea. I have a philosophy book that I'm going to start reading before bed now, so it will be interesting to see what kind of dreams that creates lol. 

 Ok, Monday night. I know I had an epic dream...however, I forgot it. All I remember is standing in the dark, and being totally shocked by something. 

 Last night's dreams and nap:

*Crazy Druggie Dog*

 We had the family over and there were a lot of dogs running around our house. My dog was after drugs for some reason and I was trying to hide them where he couldn't get into them. 

*This is such BS!* 

 I was in the living room and I was getting really, really pissed off. I was thinking too hard. I was starting to come to the realization that I was not controlling the dream/reality. I wasn't sure if I was dreaming or not, but I knew that I was in some altered state of consciousness. I was looking at everything around me, and something seemed really off. It's hard to describe, but it felt like someone else was controlling the scene, like something in the Matrix.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Epic Sledding*

 We spent the entire dream sledding on epic hills. I was sledding with Joe and some other person. He had black hair. There isn't really much to say about this dream. We were sledding in the woods, and spent the entire dream doing such. 

* Hanging around in Lowe's*

 I was chilling out at Lowe's, when I realized that I could jump pretty high. I remembered that jumping high was a dream sign of mine, but I decided that I wasn't jumping high enough for it to really count. 

*Re encounter with the Nightmare Scene*

 My mom and I were driving to my grandparent's house. I was noticing how much had changed there. Instead of crops, a large lake had took its spot. It was autumn in the dream and rather warm. As we drove up closer to it, I realized that the lake and the tall trees surrounding it really resembled the lucid nightmare scene I had where I got stuck in the muddy lake.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Hurricane and the Moon Bus*

 I was on a bus, probably going home from school. We lived on a beautiful tropical island that was highly populated. All of the buses were double-decker, but the top floor consisted of a bunch of portals that linked up to other buses. For example, there were about 50-80 miniature portals that were labeled as such and when you went through one you would be teleported to the corresponding bus number. It was pretty cool. 

 When I was on one of the buses, the bus driver called me to the front and gave me some sort of shovel. He said that he admired one of the properties that was on the beach and told me to stick a shovel in the sand real quick so that he could find it again later. 

 I ran off of the bus and did as I was told. I buried the white shovel thing into the sand and then looked to the horizon on the beach. Yeah, this was a really nice view. I looked to the right a bit and noticed a funnel cloud forming in the sky! On the deep horizon I saw dark clouds gathering and huge tidal waves forming. This didn't look good, so I decided to inform the others. 

 I ran back to the city, which wasn't too far away from where I already was (the island was incredibly small and was densely populated). As I ran back to the school yard I saw a blue bus. On it was written:

NOMAD'S MOON BUS
 I giggled. I know - I should have done a reality check. But that didn't even cross my mind. I just thought it was pretty funny that he would be here. 

 After that little incident, I continued running back to the school house. 

 I told them about what was happening, and they verified my encounter by telling me that it was on the news that a hurricane was coming. We had no chance of evacuating and the school house was too old to be truly prepared for any disastrous weather. 

 We were lined up against the more sturdy walls. The ceiling was old and decrepit and looked like it would collapse under any weight from the giant tidal wave. 

 I found Joe upstairs. We started talking about how good/bad the chances were that we would survive this. They seemed pretty low. We were on a tiny island with no real storm shelter, there was a tornado, a hurricane, AND a tidal wave coming at us. Plus the tidal wave was probably large enough to engulf the entire island. Yeah, we were pretty sure that we wouldn't survive this.

*Lost At Sea*

 My dad and I were on a sail boat and we were lost somewhere in the middle of the Atlantic ocean. We had been lost here for about a month, and in the dream it really felt as if that was the case. 

 I was trying to pick up radio signals. After days of searching, I finally managed to find the correct frequency. The station was for endangered sailors needing rescue. I sent out a signal and the station came back with a recorded message saying that they were on their way. I wasn't sure if they were actually coming, so I tried finding another signal.

 Between the 2nd and the 3rd dial I heard someone talking with a tan voice. I tuned in on them. They didn't seem to be interested in sending out a search party to look for our boat but rather to keep us company.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Friday: Dreamed that my eyes were inside out (my mom keeps bugging me that wearing my contact lenses for too long will damage my eyes). 

 Last night:

*Grave Digging*

 I wasn't intentionally digging a grave, but I was digging something up in a field. I came across a few items. The first item I found was a book about dreaming. I don't remember the entire title, but it had the number 1,000 in it. It wasn't an ordinary book, it was a bit mystical. The second thing I found was a bucket of moon sand. The last item was called something like "sonoyon", it was a different type of sand.

 I looked up and there was a giant tractor coming my way! Eek! I moved out of the way and the tractor crashed into a huge wrecking ball.

----------


## Queen Zukin

:Sad: 

  I have been sucking massively at keeping track of my dreams. I pretty much don't have a sleep schedule. The only dream I remembered last night was a dream about my dad using a catapult to throw mice across the backyard. It was surprisingly vivid, and the mice were cute.

----------


## XT-421

Hey hey hey! Don't write yourself excuses! You're not me, teehee! If you want to remember your dreams, just go out and do it. I know you pretty well, if you set your mind to it, you can accomplish world domination. (Hell, you probably already have.)

~Joe

----------


## Queen Zukin

HH

_"He said he was gonna come out here and exercise your chest too!"_  ::shock:: 

*Stalker at the Amusement Park*

 My sister and I were at a water park. I had a friend with me and we were going to meet up with a guy that she met online. 

 My friend and I waited by a bench for them to arrive. My friend told me to hide behind the shrubbery and if anything happened, if they started to attack her etc, that I was to come out of the bushes and kick their asses. 

 I hid in the bushes and waited. A man came up to her. This felt awkward. The man was with his friend as well. 

 "Hey babe" He said to her and started making vulgar suggestions. 

 "Hi," She replied, shocked by his attitude. They were being such asses to her. They began to make a move at her and I decided that I would jump out of the bushes and beat them up. 

 I leaped out and slammed my foot into his shin, a sturdy kick. His friend immediately retaliated and kicked me back in the shin.

 The pain was so fierce, I woke up and it continued to hurt in reality.

 I fell back asleep and the dream continued. 

 This time, I was on the far end of the water park. My sister was practicing photography and I was wondering why I was here. 

 I remember leaving the town with my friend and her telling me that they were stalking her.

----------


## Queen Zukin

...I went to bed early last night so that I could wake up early today and try to restart my schedule, but I woke up at 10AM anyways.  :Sad: 

*Finals*

 Dreamed it was the last day of school and it was finals. Joe and I somehow took the final the day before for German and we both got 28/28. I remember that to get to German class we had to walk in a tunnel or something. 

*Annoying Concert*

 Miley Cyrus was singing while I was trying to do my homework. FFS. Why was she even here? I was also trying to look up something in a chart.

----------


## XT-421

Yeah... A tunnel of snow and ice and wind... jk, lol

~Joe

----------


## Queen Zukin

ok I finally have a dream worth posting for once!  ::roll:: 

*The Blue M&M's*

 This dream was strange, because I dreamed it, woke up, saw a strange image in my head that said REPLAY, and then dreamed it again. 

 I was on a highway at night. I was a hitchhiker like so many now. Evil ghosts were taking over the world. 

 If the evil ghosts saw you then they would kill you. So, basically, in the dream you didn't want the headlight's of oncoming traffic to see you or else they would know if you were human. Thus to hitchhike, you would have to wait until a car passed you and then leap into the trunk of the car. 

 I hitchhiked to a building. Inside the building there was a main lobby. The lobby was used for people trying to "Log on". I'm not sure if it was simply logging on to a computer, buzzing into an apartment, or whatever, but the place was covered in M&M's. 

 "THE BLUE M&M'S!!!" I screamed, "JAM THEM INTO THE LOCKS!!!"

 "What about the red M&M's?" A girl asked.

 "NOOO they are bad luck!!! Don't touch the red ones!!!" 

 We jammed the blue M&M's into the locks. Apparently, this was supposed to help us fight for humanity against the ghosts. 

 After a few minutes of blue M&M panic, a robot in the corner lit up. 

 "Hello Master!" It said. WHOA! We all thought that the robot was just there for decoration. 

 "Shall I take you to Akon?" It asked.

 "Errmm..Akon, the rapper?" I replied.

 "Yes!"

 "Akon...will help us save humanity?" 

 "Yes!" 

 We stood there, puzzled. 

 "Guess it couldn't hurt," said one of the men I was with. 

"Alright, let's go see AKON!" I shouted! The robot led us through the maze of halls until we reached Akon's bedroom. He was talking to someone on an iPad. 

 "SSh, I can't be bothered!" He said to us. He was enthusiastically talking to his friend about dirty things. Dirty Things > Humanity.  :Sad: 

 I decided that this building was a lost cause, and that I needed to save my family. I quickly drove home and picked up my parents who were fending themselves against the evil ghosts. 

 "I left something back at the house," said my father. 

 "We don't have time to get it, any minute now one of the ghosts will sense that we are here!" 

 He left the car anyways and was instantly defiled by ghosts. WTF. 

 "Let's go!!!" My mother screamed. I stepped on the gas pedal, and woke up. 

*8 Babies (frag)*

 Dreamed that my mother had 8 more kids. That was a wreck.

----------


## XT-421

Akon is NOT the savior of humanity... >.<

Interesting logic. Dream logic ftw.

~Joe

----------


## Queen Zukin

Not sleeping well lately. I keep waking up with bugs in my bed and it's really gross. Had to move to a different room again to get away from them. 

*Poke!*

 It was the day before Christmas at our school so things were getting really festive again. I saw one of my friends from middle school, and was shocked cause it had been about 5 years since I saw him last. I ran up to him, poked him, and ran away. He quickly caught on to the game and chased me back to my locker. Joe thought he was trying to attack me so he stepped on his feet LOL.

* Party (frag)*

 I was at a party. I don't remember much but there was a vampire and a hot tub. And possibly a log cabin.

----------


## Retribution

Heya Steff. Though I don't post much, I always make time to read your DJ.  :smiley: 

Happy New Years, I'll see you sometime in 2011.  :wink2:

----------


## XT-421

How dare he poke you and run away! SUCH COWARDICE! He deserved the stomping of his feet, lol.

I fill such an interesting role in your dreams.

~Joe

----------


## Queen Zukin

> How dare he poke you and run away! SUCH COWARDICE! He deserved the stomping of his feet, lol.
> 
> I fill such an interesting role in your dreams.
> 
> ~Joe



Pffffffft that was me that poked him and ran away. 

 Ok...so...yeah...dreams... :Whistle: 

 Erm, anyways, I tried something pretty cool yesterday morning.

 I have a pretty awful tendency to hit the snooze button every 5 minutes for about the next 2 hours after my alarm goes off. But I've noticed, that after about the 5th or so time of hitting the snooze button, I start going into REM really quickly. 

 With this ability to sink into dreams quickly and time them, I decided to do a little time dilation experiment. I wanted to see how long my dreams were compared to waking time.

 The initial alarm went off at 9:30AM, and I did a half hour snooze. After hitting the snooze button 8 times (5 minutes of sleep between alarms), I had an interesting dream.

 In the dream my sister and I went to a club/bookstore. The first floor was a bookstore and the second floor was a club. My sister got the idea that she was going to become a celebrity. I walked around the bookstore and thought that I recognized someone. I thought that I had just seen my karate instructor! He looked way too old, but when someone said his name I thought that perhaps that really was him. 

 I sneaked upstairs to avoid recognition. The second floor had visual effects like a video game. There were rooms where people were playing on the computers. I took a photo with someone.

 The dream seemed really long (longer than I wrote it out to be), and I was pretty impressed that it happened in less than 5 minutes.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*No Pizza for You!* 

 I was at school, and for some reason I was carrying around 2 large boxes of pizza. I ate about a quarter of a pepperoni pizza, and since I'm not fond of cheese pizza I decided to give the other one to my friend. 

 I had to wait until after school to give it to her though. Actually, I didn't even know where I could find her. I ran around the school several times, until I ran into her and gave her the pizza box. She said she didn't want it anymore.  ::|: 

 Bored with an extra pizza, I decided to just give it to the secretaries that worked at the school. They said something mean to me.  :Sad:  

 I walked out, at least glad to be rid of the pizza, and caught a glimpse of my reflection. I was wearing a short pink miniskirt and a blue top. Wtf?  ::wtf2:: 

*Worms (frag)*

 Title pretty much says it all. Yesterday (in real life), I found a weird fuzzball under my bed, so in the dream it turned into a bunch of worms.

----------


## XeL

> Pffffffft that was me that poked him and ran away. 
> 
>  Ok...so...yeah...dreams...
> 
>  Erm, anyways, I tried something pretty cool yesterday morning.
> 
>  I have a pretty awful tendency to hit the snooze button every 5 minutes for about the next 2 hours after my alarm goes off. But I've noticed, that after about the 5th or so time of hitting the snooze button, I start going into REM really quickly. 
> 
>  With this ability to sink into dreams quickly and time them, I decided to do a little time dilation experiment. I wanted to see how long my dreams were compared to waking time.
> ...



Been doing something similar. It's really cool!

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Been doing something similar. It's really cool!



Neat! Any posts about your results? 

* Joe, there is a Drunk Woman in Your Livingroom*

 I was playing an awesome video game. It was so real, perhaps clearer than reality, and it was like "virtual reality" I guess, so I was literally inside the video game. 

 I forgot what the purpose of the video game was, but I was hooked up to a bungee cord that was connected to the sky. The map was pretty much infinite and most of it consisted of various natural landscapes. I started out on a flat land. Elijah was with me. 

 We were jumping across the land looking for something cool. On the horizon I saw some mountains. That looked like fun! 

 We jumped until we got to the mountains. When we got there, we tightened up our bungee cords and starting jumping _over_ the mountains. That was so fun. I started gaining too much momentum and hit the trees a few times. I noticed that the trees were bare without leaves and white. They were kind of creepy looking, but I guessed it was just from it being winter. 

 I leaped off the ground again and jumped to the other side of the blue mountain, my cord wasn't fitted right or something so I accidentally hit the ground a little hard, but it didn't hurt. 

 Later, I am in Joe's house. I don't know how I got there, perhaps he found me out there or something  :tongue2: . I'm staying the night, but we are freaked out because there is a drunk lady in his living room. She was blonde haired and a little heavyset. She kept leaving and returning to the house. 

 I decided that I was thirsty enough to sneak past the freaky lady and get a glass of water. When I got to the kitchen, I saw that she was secretly orchestrating a music video! There were a lot of models in his kitchen that were eying me funny. 

*Maxed Capacity (frag)*

 This might have been a segment from the previous dream. I remember that I was trying to fit a bunch of people into the car so that we could all go to the mall. One of the girls that wanted to come volunteered to ride in the trunk.

----------


## Queen Zukin

HH

 I only wrote this one down because it seemed a little important. It went like this:

_ "...distinction...[list of names]...Shirley Hawk..."_ I remembered her name the clearest, like someone yelled it.

*Random Choir*

 I was at my philosophy class and the teacher was blasting some awesome loud dubstep. The bell rang and I walked down the hall. I was really surprised that through all of the chaos I could still hear her music playing in the background. 

 Suddenly, everyone around me starting singing  ::wtf:: . I joined in and realized that, of course, we were doing a choir concert. I wasn't in choir though so I tried to lip sync so I wouldn't throw the harmony off. I did the hand motions so I looked as if I knew what I was doing. 

 After the random song was over, my teacher scolded me for not lip syncing good enough.  :tongue2: 

*DV has a new style*

 DV had changed the format of the blog DJ's so that when you clicked on a member it would go to their "homepage" and then you could find their newest dreams, their favorite dreams, favorite quotes, etc. I actually really liked it. 

 I was editing my homepage and editing the boxes for pictures. There was a creepy photo of Madonna on mine. 

*Creepy Vampire Woman is Creepy*

 This dream was like a story. 

 There was a boy, probably about 16-19, living in a huge ancient mansion. He lived in the cellar and with him lived a family of vampires. He was gaining despair because the vampire family would never let him outdoors, they used him solely for his blood. 

 There was also a nanny who lived in the house, she was probably about 40 or 50. She was human (AKA not vampire). 

 It was probably the middle of the night when he ran to the nanny's room and begged her to marry him. 

 "Why?" She asked, still drunk from sleep. 

 "Because you are my only hope," He said cheesily. I understand his issue though. 

 Scene switches to a bar.

 One of the vampires from the family is there. She has TWO heads, and she is uber creepy-hot looking. Mainly creepy though. If she didn't have two heads she would have been hot. 

 The boy sneaked out to the bar and watched his vampire housemate. Her arch nemesis came into the bar and they got into a fight. After she left, he sat down at the bar and started complaining about girl's makeup. 

 Enter me, which finally puts the dream back into first person. I start talking to him. He sort of looks like Frodo Baggins, the hobbit from Lord of the Rings, except  he was a lot cuter. 

 We start hitting it off when all the sudden his father appears in front of me. Like, seriously, he must have teleported or something - because there was an empty space there one minute and suddenly he was there. He sort of looked like Oneironaut. It was really creepy (he was even wearing the suit). 

 I decide not to get involved, so I go home. 

*Lost in the Snow*

 It was snowing really heavy and for some reason I was outside. I was probably looking for somewhere to sled/snowboard. I was near the backroads, except it was flat and nearly treeless, so I was probably on a snowed over crop or something. 

 I was getting lost  :Sad: . Every which way looked the same in the blizzard. I finally found a weird hut and went inside of it to stay warm. Inside the hut the floor was slanted heavily on one side. It was actually really warm inside the hut. 

 I heard loud footsteps outside so I left the hut to investigate. I saw a man riding a dog sled, except I think his dogs may have been wolves. I asked him where to go to find civilization. He pointed behind him. 

 I took that route until I found another dirt road to travel on. I eventually came to a warmer area where the snow had completely melted off. I noticed a lot of strange things. For instance, there was a HUGE bird hopping about. It must have had a wingspan of over 20 feet or so. 

*Boring Party*

 The party was at my friend's house, but it wasn't _her_ house. The inside looked similar to my grandparent's house. I remember sitting at a table in a dress that had a red top and a white bottom with a black elastic. There was a really creepy guy trying to flirt with me. I wished that he would just leave me alone. 

 I watched as some of the other party goers watched TV. Wasn't much of a party lol.

----------


## XeL

> Neat! Any posts about your results?







> I had a freaky experience last night. I woke up at 7:10AM. My GF was awake, but I laid back down in bed and fell asleep again. I then had a long ass dream about me being a samurai, only to wake up and realize that only 50 seconds had passed. At first I thought I had experienced a FA, but my GF told me I had woken up and gone back to sleep for about a minute before waking up again.
> 
> This was an amazing experience.



^

----------


## Queen Zukin

> ^



O_O Holy shit. I've got to try that. 

Last night was rather strange. I fell asleep peacefully around 9pm-Midnight and dreamed that I was hosting a party at my house. I had to rearrange the bedroom to accommodate 3 twin beds and for some reason I was hanging brown sheets on the walls. 

 I woke up around midnight and remained in a state of wakeful dreaminess. I think I remained awake until my alarm went off at 5:50, then on the second snooze I went into a dream: 

 In the dream I was at a store. I decided that I should get some cereal. I was painfully hungry. I found some cereal that I liked as a child, and marched over to look at their selection of boots. They had some cool boots, but none were really perfectly my size. 

 I'm not sure if I remained awake for over 5 and a half hours or if I fell into a light sleep, I remember looking at the clock at around 1am, 2am, 4am, and 5:20am but I'm not feeling tired at all, so maybe I was in and out of sleep. Who knows.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> I fill such an interesting role in your dreams.
> 
> ~Joe



This is becoming truer and truer.

*Joe Vomits*

 Joe, a random woman, and I were at a museum. It was a big museum, but we were the only people touring it. 

 "Now..If you guys want, I can show you the ancient remains of an Egyptian princess!" Said our tour guide. Egypt! Dead body! Remains! Neat! 

"Sure!" We said in unison. Our tour guide scowled. Apparently he didn't like showing this to people. 

 He led us out the backdoor, and my mind must have used this exact image for the landscape:


 We walked down a set of marble stairs and out to the hut at the far end of the dock. The hut had walls, and inside was apparently the remains of the Egyptian princess.

 "Now, only go inside if you think that you had handle it," The tour guide warned. We blew him off.

 All three of us went in at the same time. On a table the mummy lay. I was surprised to see how tiny she was, perhaps she was just a child? She didn't look like a normal mummy though, kinda gross looking. 

 And, upon seeing her, Joe and the other woman ran out of the hut and vomited all over the dock. I mean, _projectile_ vomited.  ::barf:: 

I didn't vomit.  ::fro:: 

 "We'll...meet up with you..." Joe exclaimed.

 I took a seat on the marble steps outside until the two felt better. Beside me was a guy doing math homework. He was about 16-17 and had black hair. 

 "Hi," I said. 

"Hi." 

 "What kind of math you doing?" 

 "Algebra." 

 "Need any help?" I asked.

 "No, in fact, I could tutor you!" He replied

 "Thanks, but no thanks, I took high school algebra 5 years ago." 

 "Oh, ok." He said with a little disappointment. 

 Silence. 

 "But, I do sort of want to tell you the kind of math I'm doing. It's different than the rest," he pleaded.

 "Alright, shoot." 

 "See what you do, it's like a linear transformation, you memorized the formula, you shake your head, and then after you shake it up a little bit you write it back down. And then it is transformed. And all you had to do was shake your head!" He exclaimed.  ::shock:: 

 I understood what he meant, but that was such a strange way of transforming an equation, I laughed.

 "What?" He asked, a little offended. 

 "It's nothing, it's nothing. That was pretty cute though. I wouldn't have thought of that." 

 We started talking and I went to his house. He showed me his cat, which started hissing when it saw me.  :Sad: 

 I had to go home, so I found my car in a parking garage. Mom was waiting by it though, which surprised me. I gave her the keys, she hopped in, and we literally _raced_ home. 

 We raced past other race cars, did jumps, and ran over fences. I didn't know my mother could drive like this.  ::shock:: 

 When we got home, our house became like one of those traditional 50's families. I was now the youngest boy in the family, I think I had 2 other siblings. We were doing a competition where we had to jump chairs and other obstacles while getting hints. One of my hints said that I had to read the book '_Cacophony_' from the library. I couldn't be arsed to do that right at that moment, so I decided to take a stroll. 

 I walked down the street, and suddenly I was a girl again! I now had black curly hair that went to my shoulders and a black cloak. I was running. I saw a HUGE house in front of me, their steps went up and up forever and I recognized it to be the mansion from the dream 'Creepy Vampire Woman is Creepy" I had two nights ago. 

 I ran away from it real quick and started going high in the air - missed a dreamsign.

*The Umbrella Musical*

 Our 4th hour was on a field trip. We were staying at a hotel. The teacher left...and told us to behave... 

 We started singing and dancing and decided to have a party. The party extended all the way into the bathrooms. In the bathrooms we started singing about umbrellas. I had made a cute little poem about them. There was a man in the bathroom, I'm not sure why I remember him vividly, but there was something peculiar about him. He wasn't singing, but just watching us. 

 We wondered where a few of our friends had gone, so we decided to check the hotel room. 

 As soon as we opened the hotel room door, we noticed that our teacher was waiting for us inside. Oh shit. 

 He didn't say anything as we took our seats (it was a classroom inside of a hotel room). 

 The teacher sat at the desk next to me.

 "How bad was it?" He whispered, meaning how much trouble we got into. 

 "You know...just a little singing, a little dancing. Just a normal day, you know."  ::roll::

----------


## XT-421

Initially I thought you posted this BEFORE I said that in German class, lol. You've been having some singing dreams lately, it looks like. Any correlation to real life events?

~Joe

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Initially I thought you posted this BEFORE I said that in German class, lol. You've been having some singing dreams lately, it looks like. Any correlation to real life events?
> 
> ~Joe



 Nope, maybe except I've been singing in my car to fend off the cold (hey, it works), but nothing too significant. 

*The Sexy Psychotic Intruders*

 I was playing a game on the computer when it crashed. Damn. It was acting strange so I decided to do a virus scan but the icons weren't working. 

 I walked into the kitchen and the dishwasher started to talk to me.  ::?: 

 I heard a loud BANG coming from the front door and then footsteps. Someone had broke into the house! I ran into the laundry room and hid there for a few minutes, until everything went quiet. 

 I snuck into one of the old bedrooms where I theorized that they were. They were both sitting next to the computer, one of them was showing the other how to put a virus on it. One of them heard me behind them, and turned around. 

 "Oh...hi," He whispered. 

 "You wanna tell me how to take that virus off?" I asked sarcastically. 

 The other guy, who had still been looking at the computer, turned around. He leaped up in the air, and bit my leg. WTF? 

 I pushed him off but he leaped up in the air like Spiderman and continued to attack me psychotically. I finally managed to pin him down after awhile. His partner just stood there laughing. 

 And then we had an epic threesome. 

 Later, I was supposed to perform a strange type of dance in front of a large audience. The gist of it was to have a rope and then swing it at a different part of the room, have it boomerang, and then catch it again. Let's just say it didn't go over too well. 

*Impossible*

 I'm at school, and I think it's the last day before a break.  I go upstairs to clean out my locker, which I am having trouble with because I keep finding orange jell-o in it. 

Joe has a swimming meet in about an hour, so I go to the gym to wish him good luck. As I am running back inside the school, I realize that I can do neat gymnastics and defy the laws of gravity. This warrants a reality check. 

I look down at my hands. I am wearing black gloves. One of my hands has the normal amount of fingers while the other has 6. Strange...This seemed too real to be a dream. At first I didn't want to believe it was a dream, but having six fingers was a pretty big indicator. 

 I stood there for a moment, thinking about what to do. I could do the task of the month, which I hadn't done in ages, or I could screw around and have fun. I looked at the back wall and noticed that someone had spray painted all over it. Every thing is mirror clear. 

 Having noticed my surroundings, I also realized that someone was watching me. He was leaning against the lockers with a smug look on his face. He had black hair. This was the same guy from last night's dream (the guy in the bathroom). 

 I met his gaze with intensity. 

 "Who are you and why are you here?" I asked. 

 "_Impossible_." He announced, and I had a false awakening.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*All I wanted was a Donut* 

 It was a little before school, and I decided try a new route to school. I was really hungry as well, so I decided that I would go by Dunkin' Donuts and get a donut for Joe and I. I got on the highway and in a few minutes I pulled off and tried to get in the left hand turn lane. I couldn't maneuver the car right and turned left too soon.

 I found myself in an empty parking lot with a few trucks. My car stopped working. Great. 

 I got out of the car. In the not-so-far distance there was a wall with broken pay-phones. Everything was brown. I walked towards where the Dunkin Donut's should be and everything just got worse. 

 Everything was overgrown and destroyed. Houses were burnt and the windows were shattered. I was in the ghetto's ghetto. I heard a rustling and footsteps. Men were going in the house. They were dressed in black. It looked like the meeting place for one badass gang. 

 I attempted to sneak past this burned house and try to find a phone or something.

 After finding a safe area with a pay phone, those same men came at me with swords. WTF.

 "Here, you'll need this!" Someone yelled as they ran past me, and gave me a blowtorch. 

 ...So I was now supposed to fight off a large gang of oddly dressed men with nothing but a blowtorch? 

 I fired my blowtorch at them, and the fire encompassed a few of them. I was pretty surprised with the strength of the blow torch, but it was still a little weak.  

 They chased me back to their headquarters. The inside of the buildings were the same as the outside - burnt to a crisp. I ran through the maze of blackened hallways until I came to a bathroom. There was a light on so I opened the door. 

 I found a young adult girl looking back at me. She took one look and slit her throat.  ::?:  Guess I came in at the wrong time. 

 I kept running until I had pretty much annihilated the freaky gang. I sprinted back out to the highway and rested beneath an overpass to catch my breath. 

 "Hahahaha hey dude we did it!" A man shouted. Two men had came up next to me. They looked like something straight out of a video game. The man who had just talked to me was wearing red armor. 

 "Yeah, we did!" I shouted back. 

 "Yeah, it would have been so much better if you knew that you were dreaming though!" He said. 

 "Right on!" His friend exclaimed. 

 "Wait...What?" I stammered, shocked.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*The Exchange Program*

 I was in one of my school hours when I heard an announcement come on. They said that anyone who wanted to participate in the German Exchange program was to meet in the Commons. 

 I met there with about 50-100 other people. They had set up a dry erase board with charts. They told us that they would pay for the plane ticket, but we would have to pay for all other expenses. 

 I asked her how long the exchange program was - how long I would be living in Germany. 

 She responded 1 day. I would be there for one day.  :tongue2: 

 I remember a part of the dream where I was actually in Germany, but all I remember is driving in the middle of no where. 

 Guess that's what I get for doing German homework before bed.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Bunch of frags

*The Purple Dragon (Frag)*

 I had to slay a purple dragon in order to defeat the quest. It looked like old computer graphics. 

* Funny Almost WILD Without the Lucidity* 

 If it's a WILD without lucidity, does that make it a WID? 

 Anyways. I woke up because of my alarm and decided to do a 5 minute snooze. I've been sleeping next to my mom's room recently so I hear it when she turns on the TV.

 So I figure, either briefly there was an opera singer on the TV, or I was having HH, or most likely a mixture of both...I started hearing opera music. They were singing Christmas carols. In my head I began to see a bunch of carolers at night dressed in robes. They were slowly walking towards a cathedral. 

 The giant doors opened in front of them, and then I was walking and singing with them. We began singing Joy to the World. The lead singing was in front, she was tall and graceful. 

 We walked past the church pews and finally to the front of the church. On the last note, the lead singer's voice grew in loudness. I'm going to try to explain this scene to the best of my writing ability, it is hard to describe, but it was hilarious. 

Anyways, the lead singer turns to the girl standing next to her. Her facial expression was angry. On that very last high note, the lead singer absolutely SCREAMS the note into the girl's face. The poor girl's hair is literally blown backwards by this crazy screaming lady. She looks shocked and the music ends on such an angry note. 

 The person next to me genuinely says, "She's such a great singer, isn't she?"  ::shock:: 

*Karate (frag)*

 I was at karate lessons. They had set up a few tables, so we were just talking tonight. In the dream I realized that I was taking karate lessons at two separate locations. I thought about it more. _And...the teachers looked exactly the same...and they had the exact same personalities...huh!_

----------


## Queen Zukin

Don't have much to post today. 

*Defeating the Purpose*

 I was at a castle. It was similar to one of those Hogwarts castles. I was standing on a hallway bridge. It's too hard to explain, so it basically looks like this (click).

 My job was to install a fan. I was having a really hard time installing the fan because: 1. I was trying to screw a nail into stone 2. The natural winds were about 50MPH, so I was having issues holding onto the fan. I didn't see the purpose of having a fan if it was already so windy. 

*Spooky Room (frag)*

 While I was playing piano today, every time I hit a certain chord I saw a strange dream image in my mind. All I remember is being in a room, that was heavily blue, and there was an evil babysitter.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*The Bionic Intruder*

 I was in a large store and there was a section that was lit up and white/bright. I went in that room. They were selling high tech equipment.

 The dream suddenly shifts and some friends and I are driving a pink spaceship that is being chased by a giant bionic man. I'm pretty sure he was wearing a red suit. 

 We were driving the spaceship through what looked like purple mountains on another planet. Like Mars or something, if Mars had purple mountains. 

 The bionic man eventually caught our spaceship and threw it to the ground. We fell out of it and he shrunk back to normal size. 

 "I want to join your team!" He said. 

 "What if we don't want you do!" Yelled one of the group members. 

 "Just let him join," Said another group member. 

 "Alright fine." 

 "Everyone get on their stomachs. Let's see if you will actually trust me enough." The bionic man shouted. I was very hesitant to do this. After everyone had done so, he took out a small dagger and held it against one of the younger girl's back. He was using a very abstract method of seeing if we could trust him or not. If we moved to try to push the knife away, that meant that we didn't trust him, but if we stayed still then we did trust him. 

*Surprise Visit with Kiwi*

 I decided to make a surprise visit to Kiwi's house! I talked to his mother before he came home and told her to lead him to the garage subtly. He wouldn't know I was here. His mom had a Chinese accent. 

 I hid in the garage until he saw me. Reunion  ::D: ! 

 We went out to his backyard and it was like a scene from paradise. ^_^

----------


## Queen Zukin

I don't feel like going into detail tonight, so I'm going to keep it vague. 

 -Sonic the Hedgehog. Woke up in the middle of the night, laughed, and wondered why I was dreaming about that. Went back to bed and forgot the dream until midday. 

 - Gone for a week in the mountains. I remember thinking that I wasn't able to update my DV DJ, and hoped that no one would lock the thread.

 - Outside in a parking lot with only a towel on. Someone tried to take my photo, but I ran back inside. I think there was a Buddhist monk sitting in the parking lot too. 

 - There was a really creepy man in a restaurant that I was eating at.

- Had to dye my hair.

----------


## XT-421

YOU HAD A DREAM ABOUT SONIC THE HEDGEHOG!? LOL! You haven't even played any of the games though, right?

~Joe

----------


## Queen Zukin

> YOU HAD A DREAM ABOUT SONIC THE HEDGEHOG!? LOL! You haven't even played any of the games though, right?
> 
> ~Joe



I have never played a Sonic game. 

 Yesterday: I was running from ghosts. 

 Today

*Archeological Bitch*

 I was at a dig site. It was really dark. I found a humerus bone in the dirt. And then a jaw. The diggers were connected by vests with pullies, forgot their specific name, but one of the girls there was stalking me and kept cutting the string so I kept falling into the cliff. Eventually some shit went down. 

 Sorry that my dreams have been "blah" lately, and my lucidity. I've been so tired in waking life I feel like I could sleep days.

----------


## XeL

> Sorry that my dreams have been "blah" lately, and my lucidity. I've been so tired in waking life I feel like I could sleep days.



I know the feeling. It's great that you still DJ, though! Helps with recall!

----------


## Queen Zukin

> I know the feeling. It's great that you still DJ, though! Helps with recall!



 
 ::lol::  How ironic 

 Only recalled a fragment last night, too weird too post. Not in a bad way, just anyway I write it will make me sound like a creep.  :tongue2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

I'm about 99.62% now that I fail by nature of just being. You see, yesterday I forced myself to wake up at 7am so that I could fall asleep on time last night. Well, I came down with a cold like instantly that night, and I couldn't even fall asleep anyways. Wasted sleep.  :Sad:  

 Fever dreams

*I can't understand you!*

 I was running around with a bunch of other people on a video game. They were all speaking a foreign language. If I was to guess the language, I would say Arabic but I'm unsure. I couldn't understand anything they were saying. 

*Low Humming* 

 I was sitting in class when we start hearing a really low pitched humming noise. It sort of sounded like a phone on vibrate, but deeper in pitch. 

 "Do you hear that?" Someone said next to me.

 "Yeah...Strange noise."

I'm pretty sure there was another dream, but I CBA to find my dream journal.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> That sucks. My sleeping patterns are all messed up lately (and I keep ending up getting half the sleep I'm used to), so I know how that feels. I hope you feel better soon so you can sleep comfortably.  I'm still focusing on getting to the Great Pyramids for now... Meet me there if you can!



Yuck! Hope you sleep better soon. I'll try to meet up at the pyramids, it should be a lot of fun. If you perceive me as a guy - that is normal. In half my dreams I am a guy. It is crazy. 

* Return of the Blue Goddess Sex*

 Yep I was a guy in this one. I don't remember the entire dream, but from what I DO remember my house had disconnected from land and it was floating out at sea. I was trapped there with a blue goddess with orange hair (think AVATAR + those freaky Lucid Crossroad people). 

 We were stranded in the house together and we were in the middle of the ocean. She was restless and wanted to leave, but there wasn't really a way out. I think we were partners. Not sure, but then we had some strange "magical sex". 

 Why do I keep having sex with blue goddesses LOL 

*Just another flirty dream*

 Had a dream that I was flirting with Steven, a guy I knew two years ago. This dream was actually pretty long, but the majority of it was dialogue that I can't remember.  :tongue2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

So about a year ago, Jan 2009, I took interest in "Dream Cartography". I was sick so I stayed home for a day and recorded hundreds of dream locations onto a a giant paper. I finished it, half way colored it, and then forgot about it.

 Today I stumbled upon a thread about Dream Cartography, and remembered my map that I made. I found it in my closet and decided that I would finally finish it up. All I need to do is finish the coloring that I left off on.

 It is creepy that the map is so precise that it still matches up with dreams I have recently. In fact on the map I can locate hotspots - where I visit often. Some of these places are places that I have never been in real life but I continue to visit in the dreamscape. 

 In a few days I will try to scan and upload my dream map to my DJ. Watch this space. 

 Dreams for tonight: 

 I remember waking up halfway through the night thinking: _Wow! What an interesting dream. I don't really feel like trying to find my DJ...I think that I will remember this dream cause it was vivid. Forgot it._ 

 I also remember having a dream about having car trouble. I was with Sam and I was trying to take her to school, but when the car was in idle it would continue to turn itself off.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I finished my dream cartography! My scanner was a little weird, so it makes the little desert near the pyramids look peculiar. If you want a bigger version, MSG me. 

CLICK FOR MY DREAM CARTOGRAPHY

I'll put it on the front page of my DJ as well.

 Dreams - 

 Last night and the other night - absolutely nothing. I think I'm in a dry spell. I'm a bit anxious about finals and I haven't switched beds in awhile, so that may be a cause. I'll probably remember something tomorrow. I feel like I may have had a lucid last night, I keep getting that "spacious" feeling.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Being Taught to Fight*

 I was going door to door trying to get donations. I came to one house where they had a swimming pool directly in front of their driveway. They asked me if I wanted to swim with them, but I couldn't because I didn't want to get my jeans wet. 

 I saw my grandmother walking down their driveway and ran up to her. 

 "Hey! What are you doing here?" I asked.

 "I am practicing walking before they try to get me again," She replied solemnly. I didn't understand what she meant but I walked with her anyways. 

 I scene began to turn into video game graphics. It looked like something out of minecraft, but better. 

 We walked in front of a building and I saw a yellow car behind it. It was watching us. I hid behind the tree and waited for the car to move somewhere else and assume that I had passed the building. 

 I quickly turned the corner in front of the building and nearly ran into a man! He was also hiding. He had a desperate look on his face. He was hiding from the same people. 

 "Do you know what's going on??" I asked him. We heard the car engine creeping in the distance. We would have to move again soon. 

 "The war is about to start," He replied while looking around. I didn't ask what that was supposed to mean, I sorta knew. 

 We started running, and armies of people filled the surroundings. They were shooting arrows at each other and killing each other with swords. We tried to run through this mess but I was shot with an arrow and respawned. 

 I respawned in a building. I wondered how I was going to help fight in the war. I left the red and yellow building and sneaked around the war.

 I came to a building with a purple swirling vortex on the side. At first I was shocked, but then a voice invited me inside - if I dare. 

 Of coursed I dared to go inside, so I stepped inside the purple vortex and was teleported inside a medium sized room.

 In front of me there was a man. Like, a big man. He was overly fit and he wore two large, black boxing gloves on his hands. 

 "You are here to fight me?" He asked.

 "I could never." I replied.

 "You could, but you have yet to learn." 

 "Do I need boxing gloves?" I asked. 

 "They are not necessary." I put my hand up to his. My hand was about 1/4th the size. I wondered how I was ever going to fight this guy. 

 "I do not teach lightly. You either learn and win or you don't." 

 Upon saying that, he immediately threw me to the ground. WTF. It didn't even take him a split second. 

 "You must try harder and be aware." 

 I waited for him to make the next move. I waited like a snake. 

 He threw a punch and I immediately blocked it - I did a front kick but he grabbed my leg and threw me to the ground - I flipped back up in the air - He tried to put me in a head lock and I blocked it - I swiftly used this position to turn around and punch him in the ribs - He threw me to the ground.

 All in _less than a split second_.

 "Good. Try harder." He repeated. 

 We repeated the same actions, but I was pulling out martial artistry that I didn't even know I could do! We were so fast it was incredible. We might have tried 500 moves on each other and not more than 5 seconds had passed. Despite his incredible sized, I was able to wrap my arms around his neck and break it, I knew it wouldn't "hurt" him. 

 "Very good. You are now ready." He said to me. We bowed to each other, and then I left the room via the portal. 

 Outside, the war was still continuing. An army of warriors dressed in white came at me but I instantly killed them using a few arrows. HAHA. 

 A team of a few other people and I instantly killed the entire opposing army. 

 An elderly man flew over to us.

 "Hahaha! I see that you have found the old arena of ours!" He said to the man next to me. They were both wearing the same outfit. They were looking at an old ruined building. We went inside and started on the 2nd floor. 

 The inside was similar to the place I had trained with the insane fighter. It had a different color scheme and there was large holes in the floor, probably from the war. 


 "This is where he trained as well," The elderly man said to me, clearly referring to his younger successor. The young one had jet black hair. 

 We jumped down from the holes in the floor down to the next lower floor. The bottom floor was more ruined that the one above it. 

 "And...this is where I trained. So many years ago." The elderly man said. The floor was lavender and provided a little cushion. The two man sat down in a meditative position and I joined them. 

 Looking out one of the windows...I noticed that the building was hovering slightly. 

 I turned my attention back to the inside of the room, but in my peripheral vision I caught sight of a Japanese man shooting an arrow through the window.  He looked as if he was the last remaining opponent, trying to kill at least one in revenge or retrubution. 

  The arrow hit the young man in the neck. His body 'vaporized' and became translucent. His aura glowed a neon green. 

 "Haha, don't tell me that you are going to lose your awareness over _that_!" The elderly man exclaimed to the younger one. 

 "You are very right." He became flesh again, and pulled the arrow out of his neck. He handed the arrow to me. It was green and white with black tips. 

*The Dream Creator*

 I was at school, but outside. I think Joe was inside the school and was trying to create the dream. Whatever he thought directly impacted our dream. 

 My other friend and I were outside. The dream was getting very hot. It seemed like summer. I realized something didn't seem right as it is dead winter where I live. But the heat felt nice so I remained.

----------


## XT-421

I bring the heat!

 ::D: 

~Joe

----------


## Queen Zukin

> I bring the heat!
> 
> 
> 
> ~Joe



 I read that, I didn't understand the reference, and thought something completely sexual. 

 I get it now. 

 I didn't get much sleep last night so I didn't really have any good dreams. I do have a new dream goal though. This is for either lucid or nonlucid dreams, I don't think it matters. My new dream is to find the "Big Building". According to Phantasos:





> One of the most interesting and crucial element is the Big Building. It is also known like Iggdrasil, World Tree, Tree of Life etc. It is usually connect different worlds - from lower to higher. So it was obvious it is very archetypical thing, no wonder it is featured on a lot of maps.



 I'm not sure where mine is, but I have a hunch it is either in the mountains or it is in the Transit house (which leads to the council of dreamers). So, this is my newest goal. I would like to see what is there. 

 Short dreams of last night: 

 I have no idea what I meant by this in my dream  journal, but this is what I wrote: _"In a store, there was a section for kids."_ 

*With my sister (frag)*

 I was in a Buddhist temple with my sister. We had to retake a test and afterward we were to take part in a play. I remember a wooden horse.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Ok - I almost did it. This was a semi-lucid. Dreaming of being lucid sort of made me lucid, but I got caught up in the backwards dream logic. 

*The Big Building Attempt 1*

 I was an explorer! I was looking for the Big Building in the mountains. I was using the highway to get there, which makes me believe that I probably wasn't lucid/aware, but yet I knew it was a dream. 

 Also, I was convinced that surrounding the Big Building would be zombies.  ::?: 

 I was speeding along the highway, passing up many mountains and fields because there were not zombies there. I'm not sure how I conceived the notion that Big Building = zombies. 

 I had a false awakening, and this actually triggered the real lucidity. I absolutely hate having a false awakening in a dark room, but I knew it was an FA because I woke up in the wrong bed. I shielded myself, and went back to sleep, knowing that it would lead into a different dream.

 Went into a different dream, which I remembered but then forgot.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Just fragments. Really busy studying for tomorrow. 

 I dreamed that I was sitting on a hard floor. It wasn't wood but maybe it was really hard concrete. It looked like a dance studio. 

 In the other dream I was now in a computer lab. I think this may have been a part of the previous dream. I was trying to text someone, but the guy sitting next to me took away my phone.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Either Psychosis or a Vampire Demon*

 I was at a TSO concert in a large room with no seats. I was sitting on a stair case with a few other people. There was barely anyone there. Their music sounded strange, I have heard it before, but not in real life. Maybe I have heard it before in another dream.

 There was a man staring at me. He was creepy acting, but good looking. He had short black hair and looked to be a little older than me. He was probably around 19. His eyes were a little red in the corners. 

 He kept staring, so I eventually just decided to leave. My friends followed. We thought about chilling out at a book store or something. 

 We were in a fancy city. In the middle I remember clearly a fountain. I sensed someone else and looked behind me. He was there, staring again. He started walking towards me.

 "What are you staring at?" One of my friends asked. I tried not to look suspicious.

 "That man, behind us, he is staring like a stalker," I whispered back. They looked behind. 

 "There is no one there," they claimed. They exchanged worried looks within their group. 

 That man kept approaching, so I decided to try and walk away. But he continued to follow. 

 So I ran. And he freaking _teleported_. 

 "What are you running from??" My friends continuously asked. They couldn't see him. 

 There was no escape from this man. I would have to talk to him. I finally let him approach me. 

 I was in the middle of the city, next to the fountain. To the left of us was a large mirror for decoration. 

 As he approached I noticed something very strange:

 If I looked at him, I could not see his reflection in the mirror in my peripheral vision. 

 If I looked at the mirror, I could not see him in my peripheral vision. 

 It was an either-or, but he could not exist in both "realities" at the same time. This was very frightening to me. Looking back on it, I hadn't realized it then, but it reminds me of how, according to myth, vampires do not have reflection. And, according to culture, you usually see a ghost in the mirror but when you turn around they are no longer there. He was doing both. 

 He talked to me (my friends more worried than ever that I was losing it), and absolutely insisted that I come to his "realm". He told me that he was similar to a vampire/demon. As he said the word _realm_ I felt a shiver of cold and being trapped. I refused to go.

*Building a house with Puffin*

 I'm not sure how she seeped into my dreams, but nonetheless we were building a house  :tongue2: . It was on a video game. You would log in on the server, then redirect yourself to your house using a command and a password. I named my password/command by the street that I live on. 

 Unfortunately some people trashed the house (it was on Minecraft, I think), and we didn't bother trying to rebuild it. 

*Mysteriously Quitting*

 Our German 4 class was transferred to a Spanish class because our German teacher decided that she would mysteriously quit. 

* Showing someone my Bruise*

 In real life I have this weird/cool U-shaped bruise on my leg. No clue how it got there though. In the dream, I was showing it to someone when I realized that now it looked like a W.  ::roll:: 

*Wrong Dream Journal*

 I realized that I had been using the wrong dream journal (in waking life). I looked for my actual dream journal which was sitting on my old bed. It had green stickers on it and was almost metallic. 

*TM is at my house?*

 I am not very fond of TM, we do not resonate...at all. We used to be good acquaintances. 

 Anyways, he was in one of the spare rooms. I'm not going to go into this very much...it was...Bizarre. 

 Joe: remind me to tell you this dream tomorrow or sometime. It was disturbing, but at the end I was thinking _"Ah crap, now I have to explain all this to Joe! He's gonna be pissed."_  :tongue2:

----------


## XT-421

TM? PM me, I guess I need more details. The Vampire Demon Dream was freaky, but a little interesting.

Since you mentioned dream cartography my dreams went crazy vivid. (This is not a good thing. I had three freaky nightmares Wed-Thur night.)

~Joe

----------


## Queen Zukin

> TM? PM me, I guess I need more details. The Vampire Demon Dream was freaky, but a little interesting.
> 
> Since you mentioned dream cartography my dreams went crazy vivid. (This is not a good thing. I had three freaky nightmares Wed-Thur night.)
> 
> ~Joe



 Sure. I will email the dream to you, not PM. 

 What have your dreams been? You haven't updated your dream journal since the 15th. Do you think that the dreams were a direct result from my mentioning it or what? I have got a new large poster board that I will be using for my new dream cartography, but since I know now that North and South are switched I am trying to find out if that means that everything cold should go in the south now or if it should just remain in the north...

 Anyways - dreams. None. I slept pretty hard, I really needed it. Midterms are finally over with! I remember a fragment of looking to the sky and seeing big clouds coming. A storm was on the horizon.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Elevators* 

 I was in a hotel and there were a lot of people using the elevators. The elevators were large, perhaps the size of a room. All of the elevators in the building were synchronized. When we were in the elevators, they stopped midway. It was an attack. For some reason, people were trying to figure out who was going to die and who wasn't. I lost one of my front teeth too, and was surprised at how small it was. 

*Hair cut* 

 I remember looking in the mirror and seeing that I had thinned out my hair and got blonde highlights. I felt disgusted. I hated being blonde, and I wasn't sure why I had gone back to it. There was more to the dream, such as me running around in a SpongeBob costume but I CBA to go into it. 

*Polluters in the Lake*

 I was in a lake that was connected to the ocean. The waves were pretty good. There were some men in the corner of the lake that were being jerks. They were polluting and throwing random things in the lake such as mayonnaise. I asked them why they were doing this and they told me that they were doing a science experiment. They demonstrated it for me: When they put X substance into the water it had Y reaction. Sometimes it fizzled etc. 

 Later I was shown the rest of the lake. We were standing on a large platform. I realized that the entire scene was the ocean and it was separated by little islands. There was a swan in the ocean.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Apologies for not posting last night. I typed up the entire thing, and then my internet crashed. 

 1/31/2011





> In the middle of the night I was startled by a bizarre noise. It sounded as if someone was running their fingernails down my wall. It was really creepy. I listened as this noise continued...Until I heard a large bang in front of me. Apparently my dream cartography poster board began to start falling off the wall and it hit a lamp knocking a lot of stuff over. 
> 
>  While I was awake I decided to just record my dreams - but I found that I didn't have a pen. 
> 
>  I actually remembered the dreams though.
> 
> *Stupid Cape* 
> 
>  My 6th hour teacher let us out of the class early. I wondered about this, because something didn't seem right. I got in the car to go home but Cal appeared. He asked me for a ride home. I said that was ok, and my car turned into a bike.
> ...

----------


## Queen Zukin

I need to remember to start using a light when I try to write in my dream journal in the middle of the night (that completely rhymed). 

*Christine's Party!* 

 Christine was having a party at her house. I'm pretty sure it was her birthday. We were gathered around and playing games. One of the games we were playing was flashlight tag. But, I partly remember something going mysteriously wrong. There was someone or something not "after" us, but with us. It is hard to describe since I don't entirely remember, but it wasn't on our side. There was something else about my dream cartography and dropping my car keys in the toilet. 

*Joe's Party!* 

 Joe and I were on a road trip to his party.

----------


## Queen Zukin

HH

_ "You're hallucinating all over my carpet!"_ 

_ "The military are psychics"_

* Driving in the Blizzard*

 I was driving home from some kind of party in the blizzard. There was a girl who needed a ride so I let her in the passenger seat of the car. She was going close to where my house was (we were a few hours away) and she fell asleep as we continued on the highway. 

 I was getting pretty hungry and there was a leak somewhere in the car. Cold snow was blowing in. I decided to pull off at a gas station and get a snack. I left the sleeping girl in the car. 

 I walked down the street and two kids commented on my hair (I recently changed it so a lot of people have been surprised). They thought it was cool. 

 I went inside the gas station but they didn't really have anything but chips. 

*@ a Beach*

 I was at a really funky beach. The beach sloped upwards and turned into a pool. We saw SB trying to get out of the pool. 

* Minecraft Rollercoaster*

 I was in Minecraft and I saw that they had made a really epic red rollercoaster. The people were trying to tell me how to operate it, but they weren't making any sense. 

*Sims - The Grudge*

 The Grudge was one of those movies that I watched when I was still...easily scared by horror movies. A lot of those movies still scare me, but any new horror movies really don't. The Grudge is one of those that still haunts me, even though it is so dumb.  :Sad:  

 Anyways, EA had came out with a new version of The Sims called The Sims - The Grudge. It really seemed more like a mix of The Ring and The Grudge. In the video game your avatar might receive a phone call with the 7 Days message. But really, there was no escaping it. You couldn't give the video to someone else, it was coming for you no matter what. 

 I remember at the end my avatar person was dieing and that creepy Grudge person was standing over her. *shivers*

----------


## Queen Zukin

* Dinner Party*

 I've been doing such a bad job with recall lately arrgh. 

 There was a whole dream around this, I just only remember the ending. In the end, I was at a restaurant. The table was an 8-seater, maybe more. I saw a certain DV member there, but he didn't look as I expected. In fact, I'm nearly sure that he doesn't look like this. 

* A lot of doors*

 We were living with a lot of people. My sister was trying to find something to hang on the outside of her door. I just decided to take whatever was left over. We were decorating our doors with glitter, beads, and crafty things. I was left with a silver button and a light green glitter thing. I liked it because it had the same colors that a song I was listening to had.

----------


## saltyseedog

> I saw a certain DV member there, but he didn't look as I expected. In fact, I'm nearly sure that he doesn't look like this.



who was that?

----------


## Queen Zukin

> who was that?



 MoSh, a whole bunch of DV members were having a dinner party. I don't remember all of them, just MoSh because of the funny look he gave me. 

 Alright, a lot of dreams!  ::D: 

* ESP with the Trees*

 Joe and I wanted to drive to the other campus instead of walking. We hopped into my car and I made an illegal short cut out of the parking lot. In the dream there were two shortcuts though and I just happened to take the wrong one.

 We we driving through a town in which we did not recognize. It was raining, foggy, and cloudy and I couldn't see right. I think I was running reds. Joe curled up in his seat out of fear.

 "I can't even see right!" I exclaimed.

 "Do you want me to drive??" He asked.

 "Yes! But you can't drive from the backseat." I replied. It's very interesting that I said this. About a week or more ago, in real life, Joe said that he has a lot of dreams in which he is driving from the backseat. I don't know if this means I knew something or what. 

 Joe and I traded places and he drove a lot better. But we were still lost. We pulled over at a small shop. Upon awakening, I realized this was the exact same shop from a dream in which Bree was buying balloons. And in fact, in the inside, they were selling balloons! 

 "Do you know how to get to the other campus?" I asked the clerk. 

 "Yeah! You were very close. Just keep going straight." 

 We left the building, and now instead of just Joe and I being in the car, his brother and a young-young girl had joined us. 

 We looked straight ahead. There was a forest in front of us. 

 Realizing we were about to be over an hour late to class, I jokingly said "Just remember. It's not about whether we get there or not. It's about the journey." 

 Joe went forward in the car, and we discovered that there wasn't a road in this forest. Instead, there was steep steps. Steep, icy steps into a dark dark forest.

 We slowly managed to descend the steps with the car. Joe's brother was having a panic attack. 

 There were steps to ascend as well, but those were...different.

 "The trees...they are talking to me..." Joe whispered.

 "And what do they want?" Joe's brother said sarcastically. 

 "There is a purple man inside of that tree trunk..." 

 "Oh brother..." 

 "No...He wants us to get him...He says it is very lonely inside the tree..." 

 "Fine," His brother sighed. Joe reached inside the tree trunk and pulled out some weird purple stuffed animal of a man. It was apparently talking to him telepathically. 

 We got to the top of the hill where we saw an aboriginal man. 

 "I think I've dreamed this before," I thought. I knew the goal here was to make music, or else he would kill us.

 I started tapping my feet to make a beat. I clued the others on. We made awesome music and the man was distracted. 

*Goat Block'd* 

 Joe and I were, again, trying to make it to the other campus. We were attempting to leave the building but there was a goat in our way. WTF? 

 There was pretty much no conceivable way around the goat, so Joe went upstairs and jumped out of the window. Joe turned into a vampire. 

 We ran to the other building, but we missed the bus (there is no bus?), and a girl thanked me for letting her borrow my car. 

*Clinically Insane Chick in the Bathroom*

 I was in my old 4th hour. I looked at the clock. It was 1AM. Our schedules were all messed up and we were going to school at night. I decided that I had to go to the bathroom.

 I took the 3rd stall. A girl shouted out that she needed toilet paper. I handed her a large section. 

 "I need more!" She shouted again. I handed her more...

 "Still more!!" She yelled. DAMN how much toilet paper could she need?  ::shock:: 

 I heard a shower turn on...But there were no showers in the school bathroom? I saw a shadow between the cracks of the stall. The shadow got closer. It was the shadow of the girl. HOLY SHIT. Her shadow had teeth like a piranha. She started screaming frantically. 

*My Favorite Play!*

 I read in the newspaper that one of my classmates was going to star in my favorite play (which isn't a play). I wanted to ask him how the play was going, but the elevators were getting stuck. 

*I <3 U*

 One of my teachers had lost a stack of papers in her room and wanted us to help her find them. We looked in the closet where we found a stack of our old papers. Sorting through them, my helper found a paper that said 

 I <3 [his name here]. He thought it was cute so he kept it.  :tongue2: 

*Reality Check*

 This is just a fragment  :Sad: . Everything was mirror clear, and I needed to do a reality check. I'm pretty sure it passed and I had 5 fingers.

----------


## XT-421

You know what else I've noticed from your dreams? You stress about getting across the campuses A LOT. Lol, one of these days (after swimming) I'm going to pick you up and run you over there just for shits and giggles.

~Joe

----------


## Queen Zukin

> You know what else I've noticed from your dreams? You stress about getting across the campuses A LOT. Lol, one of these days (after swimming) I'm going to pick you up and run you over there just for shits and giggles.
> 
> ~Joe



 Yeah. It's always so cold. lol  :Sad: 

 I was having a party last night so I didn't really write anything down, but I remember having a dream about the logistics of being a ghost. Apparently, when a ghost died, they had 2 weeks to torment or whatever and then they became an "all-knowing" entity. It was a kinda creepy dream.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I went to sleep around 8PM last night, and meant to listen to some HH for about an hour and write some of it down. I only got one line though and completely passed out.

 HH

_"There's nothing worse than another bowling ball!"_

*Trying to Remember Dreams*

 Yep. I dreamed that I was trying to remember my dreams. In this dream though, I was in my dad's bed. I think we were in the New York house. It just felt kinda strange.

*I found my phone!* 

 I found my lost phone in this dream! I remember thinking: _Wow, it was in such an obvious place too!_ Too bad I don't remember more of this dream, especially where I found the phone.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Q Zukin's Dream Journal*
RAWR <3



*Normal Dreams are written in Black
Lucid Dreams are written in Green
Other highlights are in Purple
Nightmares/Extreme Action in Blue
*



*Favorite Dreams:**God of TansAppearances Can Be DeceivingDream Queen (Council of Dreamers)TreasonThe GlitchLatzIronic DreamThe Magic School Bus Came to Pick Me Up!THE STALKING STARTS NOWTrue Form*

*Witty Dreams:*
Killer LemonsMaster's Degree in BSChocolate CoincidenceHow Evil Men AreI'm an Italian Medusa

*Favorite Nightmares/Action Dreams:*
EfficacyCrazy Psychotic Substitute Bus DriverFirst to DieBrown and BrokenSoul Stealers

 :Off to Bed:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Death by Melting Plastic*

 I had to write an essay for AP English. I printed it out, but discovered a lot of mistakes. I went back to the library and tried to reprint the revised version, but it wasn't printing. I took a hike to the printer and saw the most jammed up printer I will ever see in my life. 

 I forgot the printer momentarily and started talking to Joe. We played tag around the store (which was previously a library). He asked me to marry him, and then I was instantly distracted by another guy LOL. 

 We flirted and the guy ran off somewhere else, having established a date or something I really don't know. 

 I sat with him at lunch. He was sitting with some weird people that I used to know. They were doing evil things and I wondered why. I watched a movie they made about setting fire to a building. I felt like I was being brain washed or something. 

 After that I went home and checked on my chickens. Apparently I lived on a farm. I found that one of the chickens was dead.  :Sad: 

 Suddenly, I fell into a pit of melting plastic (random much?)! I drowned in it and woke up.

 I wanted to DEILD back into the dream.

 My dream vision came back. I could see my surroundings. I was in a store.
 My dream hearing came back. Joe was encouraging me to transition into the DEILD.

 "Hurry! If you be so still you will wake up again!" He said. 

 And my dream touch came  back - partially. I could feel the book I was holding but I could still feel myself laying in the bed. I wasn't sure if I should make the move or not, despite Joe encouraging me to. 

 Failed and went back to reality. I only had 9 minutes left of sleep anyway. 

*Oh so Squeaky Clean!* 

 My friend and I were testing out a new brand of toothpaste. I brushed my teeth.

 "How do they look?" I asked.

 "Oh so squeaky clean!" She replied. I looked in the mirror. Oh yeah!  :Shades wink:

----------


## Queen Zukin

Joe (or anyone else): 

The picture I took of it is far less impressive than the reality of it: It scared the shit out of me! But I took a picture anyways lol. Don't mind the laundry. 

Click for the picture of my ceiling case randomly falling off the ceiling   :tongue2: 

And the other one (look near the bottom)

*A Clever Paint Job*

 A classmate of mine was having a party that was co-hosted by the school! He was inviting people to the main commons of the school and they were going to have a party with paint ball guns. In this way, the school decided it would also be a cheap way to redecorate. 

 I think something went massively wrong though, because I don't remember ever making it to the party but I do remember a really hilly graveyard. 

*Living in the Bathroom*

 I was living in the bathroom, in the dream it was my own house though. There was a person washing sheets but I think I was building a fort and needed more. I don't really remember much from this dream, but I'm pretty sure that someone got married.

----------


## XT-421

Lol, lots of marriage recently. Valentines Day Coincidence?

I'm glad you weren't hurt, but your pants are placed strangely.

~Joe

----------


## Retribution

For a while after seeing that picture, I was pretty sure those were my pants that I left lying on your floor.

Upon further examination I found that they were pants suited for a behind far sexier than my own. (Though, I have to be honest here and say that my butt is nice and toned. Thank you, back squats.)

Also, I apologize for making your bed look the way it does.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Lol, lots of marriage recently. Valentines Day Coincidence?
> 
> I'm glad you weren't hurt, but your pants are placed strangely.
> 
> ~Joe



 They are placed the way I left them. I didn't want to disturb the scene and there was glass shards all in them. That is just the way I shed my jeans, I guess. 





> For a while after seeing that picture, I was pretty sure those were my pants that I left lying on your floor.
> 
> Upon further examination I found that they were pants suited for a behind far sexier than my own. (Though, I have to be honest here and say that my butt is nice and toned. Thank you, back squats.)
> 
> Also, I apologize for making your bed look the way it does.



Wtf lol? *hugs

 Bad day but good dreams. I love how hardcore techno makes everything better.

* We Shared a "War" Dream * 

 I was in Toledo with "Joe". I'm really not sure if Joe was really _Joe_, he turned into a girl halfway through. We were driving and getting lost. 

 It was getting really cold and we were running out of gas. We pulled to the off the road and to a house. The house was on a slant and had either a shack or a small garage on the declining side of the slant nearest to the road. 

 We searched for a map but there wasn't one in my car. We hopped out of the car and noticed that there was a car parked next to us. It was unlocked. Inside was a GPS. 

 We somehow started that car and I turned on the GPS. It was in Spanish. I changed the settings back to English and plugged in the address. We drove off in the random stranger's car (probably should have asked first hahah). 

 About a half hour into the drive we noticed that there was a dark green car following us. 

 We took an exit to get a bite to eat and the green car followed us. We forgot about them for awhile until we were finished. I looked behind us and a group of 4 were getting back into their green car. One of them was a tall woman who looked as if she had Mexican ethnicity. She was wearing a very...interesting....skirt. It was pretty but it was strange. 

 They continued to follow us. I looked on the GPS and realized that they were tracking our movement by using a separate GPS system in their car. 

 We covertly parked in a lot near the zoo. We hopped the fence and realized that we were in some kind of animal's den. We hopped another fence past that and saw my mother.

 "Hey! We were looking for you!" We called out to her. I think she was oblivious to the fact that we had even lost her. 

 The four people who were following us caught up.

 "Hey, sorry, you can have your car back and your GPS. We were lost without gas, money, or heat."

 "Oh, you should have knocked on the door. My grandma may have been able to help!" One of the boys responded. They seemed OK with everything that had happened.


 We stayed the night at a hotel so we could hang out with them some more. Funny how our stalkers turned into our friends. 

 The next morning, two of the boys came out of their room with smiles on their faces. They looked at me, winked, and said, "We shared a '_war_' dream."  ::shock:: 


I think that was an innuendo.  ::lol:: 

*Piano Fail*

 I was playing one of the pianos in the middle of the hallway at the dorms in the middle of the night. Someone came out of their room and told me to stop. I went to bed. I started hearing someone playing piano music upstairs.  ::roll:: 

 Our room had two twin size beds, but we had to share the room with four people.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*The Perfect Server*

 I remember some parts of this dream. I was on Minecraft with a friend but I don't really know who. We were trying to find the perfect random server. We did find some good ones, they had pretty beaches (for a video game) and a neat tower. I remember jumping on a really large structure or something, and my friend found something cool.

 Something about serrated knives and DV posts about shared dreaming.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Won a Jackpot*

 My mom and I were at some kind of store. They locked us in. We went to one of their rooms and found that they had a large appliance like those in arcades...You press the button and lights spin around and you have to press the button again...Argh I'm too tired to explain this lol

 Anyways, we were playing that game with a bunch of other people. Usually in real life it is pretty hard to win, but everyone was winning on their first try. Instead of spitting out tickets, it gave us mini jackpots. We won $1,950. 

* Epic Sledding*

 I was sledding with my friend in the front yard. My front yard is pretty flat, but yet we were going really fast. I build up a ramp and I was getting air. It was pretty fun until the dream scene changed while I was sledding, and I hit my head on a new closet door. 

*Cleaning and reorganizing*

 I moved a lot of stuff around in the basement, and got the bird's cage cleaned. I remember having a really old table, and there was a lot of colorful stuff on it.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Grade 10 White Water Rafting*

  My family and I were white water rafting. While in the raft, we were informed that this was Grade 10 (grade 6 is the highest, I think). It really wasn't too bad though. But we weren't aware of what was coming next. 

 Our guide, who wasn't in the boat with us - rather just a disembodied voice, said:

 "You will need to grab on to the raft handles to keep the raft with you during your fall."

 Your fall? _WHAT?!_

 We smashed into a rock and we were thrown off of a large waterfall. 



 The waterfall was about two and a half times as large as the one above. 

 We kept the raft, but as soon as we hit the water below we dispersed like marbles. I hit my head on a rock, and woke up later on the shore.

 I checked into the store and got some band aids. I was bleeding pretty bad on the side of my foot and on my cheek bone. I saw that I already had a bandage on, but I was bleeding through it.

----------


## Queen Zukin

slept deeply 

*Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious*

 There was a huge storm coming. High winds, dark clouds, and the chance of a tornado.

 My family decided that it would be a great time to eat out! 

 As we drove, my cousin and I looked out the window. We saw the ancient Roman pantheon pillars falling over and reveal a man standing within. The scene was strange.

 We arrived at the restaurant, and because everyone else has the exact same brilliant idea of eating out during a tornado, the place was nearly booked. We were seated at a long table and we were to share the table with another family.

 I ordered some kind of catfish. It was good. 

 In the adjacent room I heard a melody that I was familiar with...but the words had changed. It sounded like someone had remade a classic disney song into a rap. 

After a few minutes of thinking, I realized that the melody was Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious!

 I realized that I didn't know where my family had gone off to, but standing near the window was a blonde haired little girl. She looked lost.

 I brought her over to me, and away from the window where debris could hit her.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Bieber in the Microwave*

 One of my classmates was at my house. My house was strange looking though, like a cryptic maze castle. She was turning evil, and for some reason decided to put a poster of Beiber in the microwave.  ::roll:: 

*Running to Karate*

 I was having karate lessons in the gym from middle school. The teacher was a different person and she was strict and harsh. After lessons were over, I realized that I wasn't sure how I got here. I didn't remember taking my car here. 

 So I decided to run home. I ran at about 35 MPH on the highway. It was actually pretty cool, but I didn't have any shoes on.

 I got to my house and it was day light again. Sam drives up next to me and exclaims that her computer battery exploded in her backseat while she was being hit by a car. She rushed home.

 I looked back at my car, which was now parked in a parking lot. It had turned into a car/motorcycle hybrid.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Damn! My achievements finally showed up! Looked better before!  :Sad: 

* The Sexy Stalker*

 I was in someone's basement. There was a couch and a weird rug. There was a dragon trying to sit on the couch. 

 Harry Potter was in the basement and he wanted to fight the dragon. Everyone was freaking out because the dragon was ripping Harry to shreds. 

 The dream sort of changed and I was watching me being stalked by a stalker. She was actually pretty hot. She had curly black hair that was in an interesting up do. She followed me throughout the dream and just sort of stared while I watched her invisibly. 

So I guess I was stalking the stalker to who was stalking the fake version of me? 

 I woke up from that dream with a charlie horse.  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

Dreams for February 17th 2011

*Lucid Dreaming is Dangerous!!!* 

 I was going to a beach with my friend. They had "made" this new beach, but for some reason you had to go through customs to access it. 

 The customs room was dark and neon. It reminded me of a lobby for laser tag. They explained that if you wanted to get to the beach you would have to go through a haunted maze first. 

 They unleashed us into the maze. It was indoor and looked industrial. The walls of the maze were maybe only about 4-5 feet tall, so you could see over them. They were lined with Christmas lights. 

 I peered over one of the walls and saw a robotic bug. It was moving fast and was rather large. It was kind of scary, but it was so robotic that it wouldn't chase after me. It would just go in its pre-programmed path. 

 I took a right and found myself in a room within the maze. 

 "YOU ARE IN OUR BASE!!!"

 "WE'RE GONNA SHOOT YOU IF YOU DON'T GET OUT!"

 Oh! Apparently this was a hybrid between a haunted maze and laser tag. I didn't have a gun nor a vest, so I wasn't sure how they were going to shoot me. I ran out of their base, which was lit up like New York City in Christmas lights. 

 I ran out of a door and into a lecture room. I sat down. 

 "Scientists have discovered that these lucid dreamers often have acquired substantial brain damage. This brain damage is most often effecting the very surface of the brain. The more often the individual lucid dreams, the more damage accumulates."

 Oh no! I am a lucid dreamer! 

* Hearing Some Funky Noises*

 I missed the bus so I needed to drive myself to school. It was really dark. Something felt strange.

 The car was making noises, it always makes weird noises, but this was different. It sounded like radio static but the car doesn't have a radio. I also felt more elevated from the ground than usual. I did a reality check, but I had five fingers.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Yuck sorry I have been all lazy like with my DJ lately. I have fallen into a nasty habit of not writing down my dreams and then remembering them throughout the day, so I write down yesterdays dreams and then forget last nights. D: 

 Fortunately though, I got smart and decided to write them down last night.  :Shades wink: 

*Not Serious Enough*

 I was mad at one of my friends because she wasn't being serious enough. Yeah it's ok to laugh at a joke, but when I was being legitimately serious she was still laughing. I was getting really frustrated so I left. 

 I FA'd from the dream. I went to fetch my dream journal. It was in the shape of a 3 ring binder. That was strange...

 FA'd again. I looked at the clock. 4:21 PM?! How had I slept this late??? 

*Table A in B*

 I was a foreign exchange student. I was staying at an apartment complex. In the middle of their lawn was a pool that was shaped like a crop circle. I joined the people in the pool, even though it was early March in the dream. 

 The dream turned into a sex dream mixed with Statistics.  ::lol::

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Swimming to the North Pole*

 It was probably near the beginning of summer, and I was working in a restaurant. My co-workers were rowdy and obnoxious. I often caught myself looking out the window at the ocean, wishing I could be there instead. 

 I eventually had enough of them, and decided to just quit this job right on the spot. I ran out wildly into the ocean. It was so nice. I decided to swim to the north pole.  ::?: 

 I kept swimming and the ocean turned foamy. It wasn't icy, but just full of foam. The waves were getting more treacherous. An ice road trucker drove past me and gave me a strange look. There was a cat with him. 

 I decided to swim back but it seemed as if the heavy waves kept following me. I started drowning under a few of them having gotten pulled in by one of the larger waves. I turned out ok though, and decided it wasn't a good idea to swim to the north pole. 

* Worms :s* 

 I was in the living room wearing shorts. I looked at my knees. In the light I could see long, thin, white worms poking through the surface of my skin. I freaked out. There was more and more it was horrible.  :Sad: 

*Black Gloves*

 I remember seeing a guy with black gloves. I looked at his hands and he had six fingers. I decided this would be a good time to do a reality check. I had five fingers but I still knew that I was dreaming. And of course, I don't remember most of this dream. I remember thinking "_I need to remember my goals! I'm running out of things to do!"_ and I remember seeing a mountain, and maybe a lake.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*WTF Snowday?*

 I was in my anatomy class. I then realized: WTF, didn't we have a snowday today?

 I started asking around as to why we were at school if we were supposed to have today off, but I couldn't get a clear and concise answer. I either got shrugs or "they recalled it." 
  I started working on my project again when I realized: We weren't even working on a project. Weren't we supposed to have a test today? 
  Someone started playing one of my favorite DJ's songs on the projector, and I wondered how they even knew about them because they weren't mainstream. 

*Eyeless Little Boys*

 I was in an apartment. I didn't have a body, but it wasn't as if it was a movie either. 

 In one of the rooms in the apartment there were a couple Asian boys, and someone had cut out their eyes with knives, leaving empty sockets. Dried up blood was left on their cheeks. I seemed to get the feeling that they were being held hostage. It was really disturbing.

 I wonder what that one means. :S

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Road Side Seizures* 

 The road was really slick and icy. That wasn't too bad though. Drifting a bit is alright, but NOT when it leads to seizures! 

 People who drifted to the side of the road and to the shoulder started shaking violently in a seizure. There cars would remain idle as their bodies just lay there shaking. 

 There was a bus driving in front of me, and I tried to stop for it, but the car slid past the bus and to the shoulder... 

* This is Better than Fudge*

 We were supposed to be learning how to use a GPS. My team dressed up in costumes and we set out. The street that we were supposed to be finding was called "This is Better than Fudge Road". It was in a subdivision.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Bumper! I lost my cotton candy!*

 My mom and I were walking through downtown. They were holding a festival. We decided to get some cotton candy. 

 We went to a theater, and my mom apparently knew a guy named Bumper that would get us in for free. They were also holding a movie premier here, and the cast were taking photos together. They wanted me to be a part of the photo because I was one of the cast members. As I smiled for the photo I thought how I didn't remember being in any recent movie... 

 My mom and I sneaked into the theater with our cotton candy when I realized I wasn't holding cotton candy anymore...I didn't remember setting it down...Wtf? 

* Ant VS Hornet*

 My sister was showing me a video of an ant and a hornet fighting. In the end, a giant millipede came in and killed both of them. It was dark and I went back to bed.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Delicious Valentine...* 

 A girl came to my house. She wanted help in making a three dimensional valentine out of long strips of bacon. Needless to say we ate most of the valentine before it was even finished.

* Pancake Nightmare*

 I decided to come home for my lunch break. I was feeling the need for pancakes! I put some microwavable pancakes in the microwave for 25 seconds. When I opened the door, they were burnt, crispy, and black.  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

I didn't get around to writing my dreams down yesterday, but since I didn't write anything even in my physical DJ, it was probably nothing important. I had a cool dream last night though to make up for it.  :smiley: 

*Everything's A Conspiracy* 

 Our school started a volunteering program in which it would pair up with other schools and exchange several students. The exchanged students would work after school in the different school, just helping to clean up and such. 

 I got exchanged to a school that had 5 floors. I was supposed to be working on the very top floor. It was already dark outside and the school wasn't lit up (not uncommon for where I live). I climbed the staircase until I was at the very top floor. Each floor consisted of only a single classroom and a small connector hallway. The only light the classroom had was a tiny lamp that probably was never meant to serve as a light source. 

 One of my partners was already in the classroom. He was in the closet, as we had been instructed to clean it. I opened one of the doors. Inside the closet were bunches of old skeleton keys. Some were hanging up and others were in bowls. I wondered if I could find the skeleton key from the house in which I used to live...

 "Do we have anyone else coming here to help us?" I asked my silent partner. 

 "Yes." He said, with a wicked smile. He continued to look at me that way, just standing and smiling. WTF.

 This was a little too weird for me. I couldn't see past the closet so I tried to turn on some other lights, but none of them were working. I wasn't sure if there was anyone else in the room with me, besides my creepy partner. I didn't want to risk being on the front page of the newspaper for being the newest strange murder victim, so I booked it out of there. 

 The next day, the school contacted me and told me that I must fulfill my duty in the volunteering program. 

 I arrived at the exchange school early, so I could observe the classroom while it was still full of students. While I was standing in the 5th floor hall, I noticed that there was a green square that was mildly raised from the surface. It looked like a simple tile decoration, but I had a very strong hunch that there was something buried underneath it. 

 The school let out for the day, and the students piled out of the classroom. But something caught my eye immediately. The student that I was working with, the one that was supposed to also be from my school, was from this school. His friends, which were probably going to be my partners for that evening, were also hanging around him. 

 They stood on the raised tile floor and talked for a bit. An old man walked up to them and gave them a bottle of alcohol in which they gladly accepted. 

 I snuck past them and into the teacher's room. She had short blonde hair, was relatively young, and was sitting at her desk. 

 "Hey, I have heard that you've had some trouble with the volunteering program. What's up?" She said politely. 

 "I don't feel comfortable in your classroom when I can barely see in front of me! I can't work here unless you give us more lights." I replied. I'm not sure why I didn't tell her about my bizarre, psychopath partner, but I guess lighting was my first concern. I could hit one of them over the head if I needed to, but I couldn't do that as effectively if I can't see where they are. 

 "I'm sorry to hear that. I will put in a request for more lights, but the school board is to stingy with their money these days." She announced as politely as she could. But all I could think was that she was being a hypocrite. Right now, all of the florescent lights were on, but later in the evening NONE of them worked. 

 I went into town, refusing to go back to that school. I decided to hang out at a small restaurant. 

 Men in black suits walked in the restaurant and asked the manager if I was here. I quickly leaped under the bar and in to a small corner where I was well hidden from the men. 

 I still had a good view of the restaurant, and I could tell that they were just pretending not to know where I was. They eventually "found" me under the bar and told me that I needed to continue volunteering at the school. I refused. I wondered why it mattered so much to them anyways. Why did everyone insist that I go back to the school? 

 They refused to negotiate with me any longer, so they pulled me out from under the bar. I instantly grabbed one of their workers, a beautiful middle eastern women, and decided to hold her hostage. I dragged her into my car and took off down town. 

 Now, I was "aware" of what these men in black suits were doing. I could hear them talking even though I was in my own car. 

 "They are getting away! Create a road obstruction!" 

 Instantly, a hot dog stand came plunging into my lane. I swiftly dodged it.

 "Damn! Create more!" The men yelled again.

 The road in front of me cracked open as if a magnitude 10 earthquake was altering it. The car fell into a large pothole created by the controlled earthquake, and I grabbed the woman and got out of the car. We stole a bystander's blue motorcycle.

 I didn't know where I was taking the woman, and where I was going to hold her hostage at. I just knew that the men in black suits were trying to force me to go to the school by controlling my surroundings and other people.  :Sad: 

*Karate Anxiety* 

 My friend was watching me practice for my karate test. Afterwards, we decided that we would go out to eat. After eating, I realized that I completely missed my karate test, it was an hour ago.  :Sad:

----------


## XT-421

""FA'd again. I looked at the clock. *4:21* PM?! How had I slept this late???"" Subconscious pwnage.

I feel like I might've had something to do with that conspiracy, lol. Sorry about that... Your dreams are SO interesting to follow, pattern wise. You often have phases of dreaming, it is just really cool.

 :smiley: 

~Joe

----------


## Queen Zukin

> ""FA'd again. I looked at the clock. *4:21* PM?! How had I slept this late???"" Subconscious pwnage.
> 
> I feel like I might've had something to do with that conspiracy, lol. Sorry about that... Your dreams are SO interesting to follow, pattern wise. You often have phases of dreaming, it is just really cool.
> 
> 
> ~Joe



!!! I didn't even notice that number! Epic!

 Can you explain more on the phases? (if you want PM)

I'll probably be at your house around 7-8AM, depending on when I can get my butt out of bed. 

* Maple Meat*

 I was really craving a sandwich, like really. I went in the fridge to see what kind of meat we had. Sitting on the shelf was a beautiful package of maple smoked ham. I delicately opened the package and put the ham on the soft bread. This was what I was craving. 

*Sidewalk Chalk*

 I was drawing pictures of stuff on the driveway. It was hot like summer. The elementary school bus was coming to pick me up. I got on board, and the driver made sure that I was OK. We lapped around the street before coming back to my neighbor's house. Her mom explained how she was growing chocolate trees in her yard.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Lemonade Fail*

 I was at a party. My friend was there. She was being the "bartender" and was making drinks for people. She was trying to make her lemonade by using lemon juice and water. Unfortunately, she mistook alcohol for water, and instead accidentally made everyone's drinks alcoholic. Everyone was drunk by the time the party was done. 

 Oh, and we had a visitor at the party. The Kool-Aid man burst through the wall, and one of the older ladies screamed at him, "Damn! You think you would have grown up and matured by now!"

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Biking Across the Atlantic!*

 Joe and I were going camping! We were going to bike across the nation for two weeks, and then bike across the ocean and visit Sweden. We started in Arkansas.

 We had to keep going back because we kept forgetting things. We were wearing little gloves because it was chilly, and I brought a blanket just in case. Despite the fact that we were about to bike to Arizona, across the Atlantic, to Sweden, and then visit an Iceberg, we didn't bring much. 

 The ice berg was pretty cool. It was dark and stormy, and we were supposed to jump off a platform and explore the underwater part of the ice berg.

----------


## Queen Zukin

* Lucid Fragment* 

I knew I was dreaming. I remember standing in a really small room, maybe it was a hut. There was someone else in the room, I think he may have cued me into the fact that I was dreaming. I remember that I thought about flying, but I didn't really want to. It was really dark outside, and in the inside of the small room.  


*Two Hours Late*

 I was sitting in my 3rd hour, with a teacher that I had in 11th grade. She was requesting that we turn in an essay. I had written the essay, but I didn't have all the parts to it! 

 I sat there, thinking for a bit. Then I realized, how did I even get here? I don't remember going through the ordeal of my first hour. Maybe...Was I dreaming? 

 I did a reality check, five fingers. I looked at the dry erase board, looked away, and then looked back. Everything remained the same...Curious... 

 I was then awoken and told that we were going to be on a two hour delay  :smiley:  

*Punk Heart!* 

 I went back to bed, and had this small little dream. My fifth hour teacher had us in the computer lab, and we were going to finish our projects. I'm not entirely sure what these projects were about, but I think it may have had to do with English, even though my fifth hour isn't English. I was Google Imaging some pictures for my project. I was looking for hearts apparently. 

 The hearts were too pink for my liking, so I Googled "punk heart". I clicked on the first image, and the site that popped up had a song playing in the background. The song only consisted of 3 or 4 notes, and was blackish green, meaning it was really low pitched. It was catchy though.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Formaldehyde in the Tunnels*

 I was driving around somewhere, but I got a call that announced the Loughner had escaped from prison, and was spraying formaldehyde in all of the freeway tunnels. Apparently, this was supposed to be extremely poisonous. People were trying to vacate the highway. 

*Wrong Place and Time*

 I was driving around in the deep woods. I saw a yellow sign with an arrow. Out of curiosity, I followed the arrow. There was words written on the sign, but what was written escapes my memory. 

 When the road split, there would be another yellow sign directing me where to go. I continued to follow the signs until I came to a house. 

 I entered the house and there was a group of people sitting on the stairwell. I walked up the stairs and joined them. The room was spacious and tall, and had a beautiful old chandelier hanging from long gold chains. 

 A guy sitting on the step above me handed me a note. It read: 

_ Hello! I haven't seen you here before! 

 I've been coming to this annual event for 6 years now! I am glad to see a new face. If you want, maybe we can hang out later. That would be really cool._ 

 He left his email address, which I don't remember, but I think I remember a few words which it contained. 

 I looked around the room a little bit more, and discovered that I was sort of at a "convention". I figured out that the goal was to solve a mystery like a detective, based on the clues that you found around the old house.

 The old chandelier began swinging back and fourth slowly. A woman in a purple Victorian dress walked in the room.

 I got kicked out of the dream here. I don't think I woke up, but there was some sort of lapse of consciousness. 

 I was now in the hallway, still in the old house at the convention. It was really dark. I tried to flip on a light switch, but it wasn't working. I tried another. Still darkness. I wondered if this was a dream. 

 Confused, I walked out of the house and into their backyard. 

 The backyard was full of greenery ranging from flowers to beautiful vines. In the middle there was a tall chair, like that of a throne. The chair itself was compelling, and so I sat down in it. 

 Suddenly, metal chains snared around the chair and I, so that I was bound to it. A pale vampire rose from the earth and came towards me. 

 "NOOOOOOOOOO!!!" I heard someone scream. I looked over. It was the same guy that had gave me the note on the staircase. 

 "Father, NO! This was the wrong person!" He yelled out to his vampire father. The vampire didn't seem to care that much, and began to continue his attack. 

 The man pulled back the vampire, pinned him to the ground, and stabbed a stake into his heart.  ::shock:: 

 "Many apologies. This convention is how my father, who is a vampire, gets his food. The last clue leads up to sitting in the chair in which you are sitting, and then my father goes in for the kill while the person is chained. I didn't expect you to still be here." He calmly explained.

* Ma'am, I'm just a Pizza Doctor*

 I had to ride the bus home, but I didn't know which bus to take because I rarely ride the bus. I chose the bus that looked the coolest. I took a seat in the middle which had half of its seat missing. 

 Throughout the bus ride, there was a creepy circus girl following us. 



 She sort of looked like the girl in the middle. Those tall circus people are scary.  :Sad:  

 We stopped at a restaurant and my sister was now with us. There was a man who was helping to make pizzas, but he was dressed up as a doctor. My sister explained to the "doctor" the problems she was having with her feet, and the man just said to her, "Ma'am, I'm just a Pizza Doctor."  ::D:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Pregnant D:*

 Suddenly, I was pregnant. This was pretty confusing, because the size of my tummy was constantly changing from 8 months to 3 months and back to 8 again. I remember going to a bar, or something that looked a lot like it. My sister was there, and we were just passing through. It had a lot of light brown in it. 

  I also remember a river lake. Next to it was a steep hill. I was eight months pregnant at the time when I realized that I hadn't even thought of any names, in fact I realized that I hadn't even thought about the entire situation really. It seemed like I didn't have any time to think about it. 

 My sister came running over to me and asked to see my belly. I lifted up my shirt for her and surprise surprise I realized that I wasn't pregnant at all, but instead I forgot to take off one of those pregnant belly costumes for the skit I was in.  ::roll::

----------


## Queen Zukin

Accidentally woke up without an alarm this morning, I wasn't late or anything amazingly, but it still short of shook the dreams away.

 I remember my German 4 class walking around the school. The class had been moved to the main building, but we couldn't find it.

----------


## Queen Zukin

whoever said that dream catchers give good dreams is a LIAR lol. 

*Raised by Pterodactyls...And a horrible FA* 

  This part of the dream was in third person, so it was like a movie. 

 There was a girl who was maybe around 13 years old. She had gotten abandoned in the woods by her family and then she was raised by pterodactyls. She was biking alongside the path in the woods. The trees were really tall and it was getting dark.

 Strange people were stalking her. They'd pretend to bike behind her and then vanish in the air. One of the stalkers was an older teenager who had long light brown hair. He almost looked like a vampire. Around his eyes were a dead blue color.

 I had a false awakening. 

 I laid in bed with my eyes closed. The lamp on my night stand turned itself on.

 I ignored it. I began to hear the sound of a tea kettle, the annoying high pitched whistling. As the intensity of the light increased, so did the volume and pitch of the whistling. The whistling was near a blood curling level now, and the lamp was like two suns above my closed eyelids. I heard an exploding noise, and new that the light bulbs couldn't take that much light and had succumbed. 

 It was quiet for a moment. I opened my eyes. 

 The window opened by itself, and gusts of cold air came rushing through the room. I could see my blinds bending from the velocity of the wind. 

 This was starting to freak me out. I grabbed my phone to see the time. It wouldn't turn on, it was dead. 

*Invisible Followers* 

 My karate was having a party, in my bedroom! 

 It was pretty silly and dreamlike. The scene eventually shifted back to the karate center, but this time it was located in the midst of a city setting. You could walk right out the door and be in New York City. 

 I met a new friend there, and she wanted me to follow her somewhere. We left the karate center, and walked on the city streets. 

 I could see our reflection in the windows of the buildings around us. 

 I looked over again, and realized that there were people following us.

 I looked behind me and no one was there.

 I stopped follow her, and looked my reflection straight in the eye. Behind me there was an Indian man, just standing there watching me.

 I turned around, but no one was there. 

 "Stop being silly, lets go," My new friend said and distracted me. 

 We ran into the woods, were DK joined us. We were running around, jumping across puddles left over from winter. We came to a part where the woods literally just dropped away and a new scene instantly began. It was seamless.

 We watched this strange scene from the woods. There was a gray maze, which was a little below us and in front of us. People were in the maze, running around and being chased by sharks.

 "That's a dream that I don't want to enter." I said, and we turned around.  ::shock:: 

 We accidentally fell in the swamp, so we met up at DK's house. There was an old man there who was  pressuring me to give him some kind of combination that only I kne. Every number he tried was wrong.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Hmm I remembered a lot of fragments last night. 

I remembered that someone gave me a new ring. My peace sign ring in real life is bent out of all normal proportions, but I love to wear it anyways. It is broken on the bottom but still wearable. I think that in the dream the person may have completely accidentally mutilated the ring. Anyways, they felt bad for whatever they did and presented me with a new ring. It was a lighter and shinier silver than the other one, and it wasn't bent out of shape (yet).

 I also remember something about karate, and something about a baby and a bush. It feels like I had the other night's karate dream all over again, so those two dreams were probably pretty similar. 

 I think I am missing a dream though. I wrote in my DJ before I left the house, and then I think I remembered a full dream after. I'll edit if I remember. Maybe.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Sorry I couldn't post last night, internet went down. 

*March 11th, 2011*

 I remember being in a half dream state. There was a car, and something happened. I think it got in an accident and burst into flames. Anyways, in the background I saw a raging fire, but a man was walking out of it alive. I think that he didn't die because he was already dead. So he was the walking dead. 

* March 12th, 2011*

*Typing up a Lucid*

 I was typing up a lucid dream that I dreamt. It was pretty long and epic, but I don't even remember that much about what I was typing so I'm not sure if I actually dreamed this. All I remember is something to do with a log in the forest. 

*Stadium Drive*

 My mom and I had to drive to a city for my tournament but we got really lost. We drove through a football stadium (there were roads going through it! We didn't plow through the walls!). I remember a little girl, and a lot of confusion. 

*Ballerina* 

 I don't remember the dream behind this, I just wrote_ "being a ballerina"_.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Revenge of Holes*

 I was Stanley Yelnats, and I had escaped from the summer camp! 

 I was out on the run, and the cops were looking for me. I remember making multiple escapes. I was driving a stolen car, probably trying to get out of town. I was running reds and was all over the place. 

 In one part of the dream, I had lost the car and was sneaking around town. I was trying to find a hidden place to spend the night at. I heard the police say, "Sorry ladies, but we cannot continue to search too late into the night." I hoped I wouldn't be found between two brick buildings. 

*Zombie University* 

 I was playing an old version of the Sims. I had a Sim that was going to university, but was failing her classes. I think I switched some of them out, but people started turning into vampires and werewolves and I was thinking, _"As far as I remember, werewolves and zombies were NOT a part of this game!"_

----------


## Queen Zukin

*11:33*

 I was in the kitchen. It was probably a weekend morning because it was light outside and I seemed pretty carefree. 

 The microwave turned itself on, starting at 11 minutes and 33 seconds.

 Wtf? 

 I turned it back off. That was strange. 

 The microwave beeped, and once again tried to heat up starting with 11 minutes and 33 seconds.

 WTF. 

 I turned it off again. Were we having electrical issues or something? 

 The oven dinged. I opened it up. It was hot. It turned itself on as well. 

 :Oh noes:

----------


## Queen Zukin

Rawrrrgh recall. I need to focus on you. 

 I "remember" a really long dream. It is really spacey, so I remember fragments and then forget them. I remember a flying karate kick, a faucet, and air. A lot of air. I remember the words _RAWR_ written somewhere. I remember laughing at an explosion. 

 I checked my dream journal, and I had this written down but I don't remember the dream behind it: "_Making a colorful pic for a scholarship...1 billion people online!!!_"

----------


## saltyseedog

reality check dammit!!!!

----------


## Queen Zukin

> reality check dammit!!!!



 Yessir, dammit! 

*Smoking Car*

 I was driving around downtown when I noticed that the gauge for the heat of my engine was maxed out. I decided to pull over in a parking lot. 

 I opened the door to exit the car and noticed that the smoke was coming from my car door. Huh, strange. 

 I called my sister, and she ran over. 

 We dissected the engine, not entirely sure what we were doing. Two boys came over to help us, and told us that this and that had gone wrong. We took out the missing parts and replaced it with kazoos. It was sure to work now!  ::roll:: 

 It winded up not working. 

 Here is yesterdays dream. I remembered it when I went to bed last night. 
*
 Beauty in the Beast*

 I was in the play for Beauty and the Beast! I was a character that was Belle's friend, and apparently I had an affair with the Beast.  :tongue2: 

 After the play, Joe was there but he lost his DDR mats in the auditorium. We spent a lot of time looking for them and found that they were in with a bunch of card board. The security lady got mad at us for looking for our mats. 


 beauty in the best play

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Insult Island*

 A lot of people at my school were receiving invitations to a special party!

 I didn't get one, but my friend did. On the invitation it said that each guest was allowed to bring one friend. She chose me. 

 I had an option now to either ride in a cramped up car, or to drive there on my own. The party was a considerable distance away from my town, and because of this I didn't feel comfortable driving there alone. We were supposed to bring a momento from our childhood. I decided to bring the music videos that my friend and I made when we were in middle school. 

 I asked my friend exactly where this party was, and she replied: "On Insult Island."  ::shock:: 

 I wondered if I really wanted to go to this party... 

 I managed to get there eventually. It was like a cult. I remember a bridge and blue water, and it was night. 

* Group Home * 

 I was living in a group home. There were a lot of people there, but they were all acting strange. A lot of them just sort of stood there and looked into space. It was really creepy.

 The ones that did talk, though, had vibrant personalities. Some of the people there were pretty nice, but the majority were just flat out rude. There was only one guy there around my age, I think I was the youngest.

 I suggested to the supervisor that we take a trip to the museum, it would be fun. 
*
 Joe's Class (frag)*

 I was sitting in on one of Joe's classes. I think it was either wood shop or chemistry. Or both. There were chemistry tables and labs, but there was saws and machines.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I slept amaaaazing last night.  ::D: 

*A little too late (~Midnight)*

 I was driving around, probably to school. I stopped at the general store to pick up a snack along the way. There were people sleeping there. 

 I think I got a little lost in time, because next thing I knew it was 9:15 PM. Somehow my clothes were dirty and I was in my karate outfit. I decided to hang out at the karate center for awhile, then I think I fell asleep there for awhile. 

 I decided to go find my school. Someone told me that my school had moved into a temporary building. 

 I found the building in the middle of the hills. There wasn't a roof it was just open walls. I decided that I didn't really feel like going today, lol. 

*Jennifer's Body (~3 AM)*

 I was taking a date home in the car. We lived in a cute little house. 

 As soon as we pulled into the driveway I felt someone behind us. I looked behind us. My sister had turned into a zombie/demon. She looked like when Megan Fox had just gotten murdered, blood everywhere and that weird look in her eye. She had a few burns as well. She just stood there and stared. 

 I got out of the car (don't ask me why), and tried to calm my sister down. Burned hands started engulfing the car and I began turning into a zombie/demon. All I could focus on was wanting to kill the guy inside of the car.... 

* Learning to "Ski" (~6AM)* 

 My family and I were at an indoor skiing facility. There wasn't any ice, rather they had put up bleachers and then a soft surface over it...And rather than actually skiing, you would glue your feet to plywood and then "ski" down the "hill". 

 I had to be taught how to do this so they had a bunny hill for the beginners. Unfortunately, the bunny hill was probably about 10 times scarier than the actual hill. I decided to learn on my own...on the actual hill. 

 I talked around and realized that there was a lot of cute guys there. I talked to some people who sounded kind of Dutch, and I'm pretty sure that was there natural language. They didn't know English, so we both talked in German. 

 We stayed in a cabin "learning" to "ski". I realized that the cabin had an excess of windows without blinds.

----------


## Queen Zukin

* A Really Morbid Dream* 

 Our school was doing a blood drive. The blood drive was outside and behind the school. I wanted to donate. 

 It was really dark and overcast, and beginning to rain.  I was trying to run to the blood drive, but it was really hard for some reason. It felt like trying to walk through Jell-O. 

 I eventually made it to the blood drive. The blood drive was in a circular tent. 

 I walked inside and was shocked. In the middle there was a pool of blood, like, legitimately a _pool_ of blood. The people running the blood drive looked sadistic. They were hurting people to get their blood. They were running knives through them etc and then they would drain their bodies in the pool of blood. 

 My first reaction was to GTFO of there and call the police. I swiftly spun around for the exit, but my foot got caught on something and I fell to the ground. I hit the edge of the tent, ripped it, and fell down the slope that the tent was on the edge of. 

 And, as it is always just my luck, at the end of the slope there was a stump from a baby tree. Thus, it was sharp like a stake protruding from the Earth. 

 At the bottom of the hill, I hit that stake dead on. It dug into my stomach like a knife. I was pinned to the Earth. 

 Things got really blurry here. I think I may have been in this same spot for a few days, because a lot of things changed around me. It was as if I was watching the world pass by in hyper speed. 

 I tried to lift myself up, I tried to remove the sharp tree stump from my stomach and climb back up the hill. I was bleeding badly. I kept going though, I tried to call out to some people that I saw on the sidewalk, but I realized that they were just an illusion. 

*Magical Love ^_^* 

 I was in the school commons area, when I saw SD! Where did he come from?? 

 It didn't matter to me though. I bolted towards him and gave him a HUGE hug. I missed him so much. There were kisses too!  ::lol::

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Don finds my DJ*

 Don found my online DJ, and was making nonsensical posts on the thread. Some of the posts were kind of amusing though, cause he didn't really understand what he was replying to. Another DV user and I were laughing over this. 

* Car Without Wheels*

 Joe came to pick me up really early in the morning. We didn't anticipate that the ride to school would be so short, so we actually got to the school at 5AM. We wondered what to do. So we drove all the way back to my house so that I could drive back to school on my own. 

 It was really dark and I had to make sure that my car was drivable. Somehow, I acquired a hard hat light (where a light is attached to a helmet) and inspected the car in the dark. The tires were removed from the car and it was sitting on cement blocks.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I didn't really remember much from last night. I only remember a dream in which I was at karate, and my sister was there. They were trying to teach me how to do this strange kick that would defend myself...

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Holy crap. You still have this journal going. I'm impressed. o.o

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Holy crap. You still have this journal going. I'm impressed. o.o



 I haven't seen you since I was doing polyphasic! Thread based DJ will never die!!!  ::D: 

*SEX PILLS!* 

 I was with lovely Shiloh Fernandez, and apparently we were going out!  ::D: 

 Joe was kind of mad at this situation, but for some reason we were in line to receive Sex Pills. It was like an instant contraception without the negative side effects. 

* Mirror-Phobia!* 

 My anatomy class was being taught by a crazy old professor. As he talked, psychedelic images would appear on the board next to him. Sometimes the images would follow what he was saying, but usually not. For instance, he was talking about the digestive system and next to him the board would show rubber duckies floating in a rainbow. 

 There was one time where the TV/board caught everyone's attention. Instead of displaying random images it started showing a scene.

 In the scene there was a person in a white void. In front of him was a large mirror. You could see the man standing beside the mirror, so you couldn't see the reflection.

 As the camera angle rotated towards the mirror, I felt instant dread. I did not want to see what was in the reflection of the mirror, I was morbidly opposed to it! The camera continued to rotate towards the reflection of the mirror and everyone in the class became tense and some started screaming. When the scene finally showed the reflection, you could see that standing behind the man was a parrot. The parrot existed in the reflection, but not in reality. It was very scary, but I don't know why. 

* When Leg Meets Lawnmower...* 

 I was running a business mowing lawns with a GIANT lawnmower. It was about 4 times the size of a car, and had blades like a helicopter.

 I slipped though, and my leg went in where the blades were. After escaping, I examined my leg. It had vertical slices going down it, and it was oozing with blood. The blood that came out was chunky, but it reminded me of the blood of when my dog got attacked by a coyote. It had that certain "blood" scent. 

* Sitting in a Backseat (Frag)*

 I was in the backseat of a car, squished in the middle with a bunch of other people. Bree was with me, and we were going somewhere. 

* Stay home (frag)*

 Mom was trying to convince me to stay home from school, it was very convincing. I decided to go to school anyways though.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I didn't recall much from last night. It was kinda rough sleeping. 

 I remember walking into a bathroom and watching two people throw a kidney back and fourth. 

 I looked into the reflection of one of the mirrors and behind me was someone I know. As if telepathically understanding a pun that I had just realized, he said, "I called it!"

----------


## Queen Zukin

*89 Years*

I was a guy who was probably around 14-16 years old. My parents owned a restaurant in town and I was stuck working there. I didn't want to. I wanted to run away. 

 So I did. 

 I ran until I was somewhere icy. Maybe I was in the artic, but I was in the mountains. 

 I raised the yeti from the dead, and we skied. We were skiing really fast, or maybe he was helping me ski that fast because otherwise I probably would have died.

 I went over a jump, and skied across the ocean and into Europe. 

 I came to a funeral ceremony. One of the tribal leaders had died, and the men were emptying his guts and putting dead snakes inside. They told me that when they wanted to raise him from the dead, they would call upon the snakes. This is how I raised the yeti from the dead. 

 I left and played professional hockey until I was 89 years old. 

* Looking Around (frag)*

 This may have been sort of lucid. I was upstairs and I was looking around. I was trying to maintain some sort of "lucidity", but it was more directed towards clarity.

----------


## XeL

> I was running a business mowing lawns with a GIANT lawnmower. It was about 4 times the size of a car, and had blades like a helicopter.
> 
> I slipped though, and my leg went in where the blades were. After escaping, I examined my leg. It had vertical slices going down it, and it was oozing with blood. The blood that came out was chunky, but it reminded me of the blood of when my dog got attacked by a coyote. It had that certain "blood" scent.



Intense! I find these kinds of dreams disgustingly entertaining. I remember having a dream where I had this huge nasty open flesh wound on my thigh. I just couldn't stop scratching it, even though it was disgusting.  ::D: 





> Thread based DJ will never die!!!



QFT!

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Intense! I find these kinds of dreams disgustingly entertaining. I remember having a dream where I had this huge nasty open flesh wound on my thigh. I just couldn't stop scratching it, even though it was disgusting. 
> 
> 
> 
> QFT!



 ::D: 

OK - I had the stomach flu for the past few days so I am going to have to catch up here on dreams. I didn't really take note of Friday and Saturday night's dreams cause I was too out of my mind at that point. 

* Dreams for Friday March 25th* 

* Stalker and the Beast* 

 Joe and I were in a strange school play that was an adaptation of Beauty and the Beast. In the play, the beast lived a normal teenage boy's life, but he had two stalkers (Joe and I). I played guitar really well, and hid behind the beast's car at night. I was really creepy. 

 We left the play and Joe was driving really crazy. He made a right turn in a left turn only lane and swerved a lot (Joe's driving was nothing in comparison to the driving in last night's dream). 

 I also wrote _"cool dancing"_ but I don't know what I meant. 

 I forget if this was from Thursday night as well, but I wrote in my dream journal about a dream in which I got a 105% on a calculus exam. I was very proud. 

*Today*

*Pizza Master*

 I accidentally hit post before I could type this dream in. Basically, Joe and I were in the theater and we were confronted with a woman wearing a hood. She claiming to be the Pizza Master, and said it in a voice like Nightwish in Wishmaster. We had to fight her for the pizza. 

*Cryptic Lady*

 I was just waking up. My dad had parked his car in my bedroom, or my bedroom had became the garage. Anyhow, there were people hiding behind cars and in the shadows. They smiled when they met eye contact with me. 

  I didn't bother even getting ready for school and just hopped in the car. 

  "Hey," I heard a dark whisper of a man. It was still dark outside so I could barely make out the silhouette. Apparently, this guy was my exboyfriend. 

 "I'll drive you to school hun" He said. I didn't really remember this guy too well, was he even ever my boyfriend? I didn't trust this guy. He hopped in the car anyways and he drove off. 

 He was speeding, swerving, and not even driving the right way to school. I told him to turn around or else I wanted out of the car. 

 "Ok!" He cheerfully yelled, slammed his foot on the break and did a U-turn. 

 As soon as I thought that PERHAPS I would be on time to class, he made a wrong turn (it was right for him, ofc) and he laughed saying that I should know him better than that. It was an awful drive. 

 I finally made it inside the building and swore to myself that I would never let that freak in the car again. I looked at the time... *7:34* ... I was going to be late! I realized that I didn't even have my books. Grrr.

 I took off to first hour, but started flying up in the air...Huh..Interesting! 

 I thought to myself how this only happens when I am dreaming and that this is a dream sign. I did a reality check and I had six fingers! 

 I continued to float around for a bit, enjoying the zero gravity. I did summer salts and flips. Then I realized - _Oh! I am DREAMING. I have some stuff to do!_   :tongue2: 

 I knew that I had to find Nephanim, but I wasn't sure how I was going to do that. I wandered out of the building and looked the the sky. Our plans were to meet on the moon, but it was a perfectly clear day so there wouldn't be much in the way of reference points. I could always make reference points, but the thought of trying to fly up there still shook me a little. 

 I decided to find other means. At first I walked into the building again and tried calling him, but there wasn't much success. The strange thing was that I wasn't calling him by Nephanim, but something else. It may have been his dream name, I'm not sure. But I remember thinking that I should probably start calling out Nephanim instead of this other name.

 I walked back into the school (which really wasn't a school anymore) and found a fridge. I told myself that inside this fridge would contain useful objects, stuff I could use to perhaps find him. 

 I opened the fridge.

CHOCOLATE MILK!!!   ::D:  ::D:  ::D: 

 Being lactose intolerant in real life, I gladly took this opportunity to drink the chocolate milk to my heart's desire. But I also had other plans for the jug of chocolate milk.   ::twisted:: 

 I took the jug of chocolate milk and flew outside and on to the roof of the building. The roof was about 2-3 stories high. People were outside enjoying the sunshine. When people came out of the building, I would pour my chocolate milk on them. It was entertaining. 

 Oh...right...I have to find Nephanim! 

 I flew back down from the roof of the building and landed on the pavement. I noticed that people were gathering outside for a marriage ceremony of two men. I realized that pouring chocolate milk on people in marriage might look bad on any kind of dream analysis... 

 I went back to my Fridge, spawned more items inside of it, and opened the door again. This time, there was vegetable oil, my cell phone, a strange fruit drink mixture and a decapitated head. I picked up the decapitated head and the fruit drink and left the other two objects behind. I examined the head closely...She was alive! But dead. She looked very old, I could see all of the wrinkles in her face and her eyes looked like a brown and blue supernova. She had white hair, but her countenance resembled that of a bird. She looked mean. If I made a facial expression, she would copy it. She wouldn't talk to me, but just mimic my expressions. She looked like someone I know...But I couldn't figure out who...I kept staring into her eyes, they stared back into me daringly. 

 "She thinks that I am Russian just because I have a Russian accent!" I heard a lady from behind me. I turned around to see a woman (who looked Russian despite her protest) standing with a small girl. I wasn't sure if the woman was talking to me or the girl. 

 "Hey," I greeted the woman. We walked down the hall together. I told her about my fridge of useful items. 

 "It's pretty cool, but I realize that the objects are only as useful as I make them." I explained, thinking of my chocolate milk fiasco. 

 "No. Your mind makes the items only as useful as you allow them to be." She responded in her think accent. She talked very cryptically, and sort of looked that way too. She had brown hair that was in a bun, and her cheeks had a pink blush. She was wearing a black outfit. 

 "I was able to spawn this drink, it tastes really cool. You should try it." I handed the drink to her. It was red and yellow. 

 She instantly moved back, repulsed. 

 "No no no! The fumes, they are choking me!" She exclaimed.

 I was in shock for a moment, then puzzled at how a smell could choke someone. 

 "You're lying, a smell alone cannot choke someone," I replied, in a bit of an accusing manner. She continued to act out as if the smell of the fruit drink was hurting her. At first I thought that perhaps it was, but this wasn't logical unless she had some allergy to it, and even so it couldn't truly "choke" her. 

 "LIAR!" I yelled out, mad that she was putting on a scene. 

 She stopped her fit immediately and smiled. 

 "So, you _do_ think and understand," She whispered as if this were an epiphany to her, or some kind of test. 

 Realizing that there was a chance that this DC could perhaps possess some intelligence, I asked: "Do you know where I can find Nephanim?" 

 "Yes! Turn around, and I will draw the map on your back." I turned around and felt the ink pressing against my skin. I knew this was some kind of riddle again. I wouldn't be able to see the map on my back, so I tried my hardest to picture what she was drawing inside my head. I tried to make out the shapes from the pressure of her hand. This is what I saw in my head: 



 The two triangles may have been two domes, I wasn't sure. 

 "You are ready to go now." The lady said in her thick accent, and I awoke.

----------


## XT-421

Oh boy, now here's an idea:

What if you woke up, and actually had that engraved on your back? One of those trippy moments, lol.

Sorry I haven't checked up on your DJ in awhile... (And soon, I will update mine!)

~Joe

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Oh boy, now here's an idea:
> 
> What if you woke up, and actually had that engraved on your back? One of those trippy moments, lol.
> 
> Sorry I haven't checked up on your DJ in awhile... (And soon, I will update mine!)
> 
> ~Joe



 That would be terrifying. I miss your DJ, you really need to update it!  :Sad: 

* Smokey Mountains Video Game* 

 Joe and I were playing a simulation video game about climbing the smokey mountains, but the video game was action/horror based. The goal was to climb the mountain without being eaten by any various creatures or the undead or whatnot. 

 We actually did make it to the top, and it was beautiful. I'm pretty sure that the Smokey's don't look like this, as the view was more of a rocky canyon. It was stunning and terrifying. I would have to climb up a few more steps to see the entire view, but there really wasn't any place to stand except for on an unstable ledge. I climbed up a few steps and just peered at the view, I didn't want to really risk falling off the mountain lol. 

 Joe and I turned around, and realized that we were faced against a very large pack of wolves. We died. 

*Joining the Military*

 For some reason I decided to join the military with another person. We were lifted away from the scene on what sort of looked like a ski lift. I was thinking about my decision, and thinking about how I barely thought about it at all! 

 We arrived in our destination country without any training, but we were told that we wouldn't need any. We were being shown around. People were making cool high tech inventions to fight with, such as long giant robot legs. This didn't look like any military I was familiar with. 

 In the evening we went to the city. The city was built on a bridge that was on a hill. It sort of looked like the city was a boardwalk itself that was leading upwards. On the horizon I saw what was either a nuclear power plant or a volcano. I know, I should be able to tell the difference, but it was casting an ominous shadow. It _looked_ more like nuclear power plant, but it _seemed_ more like a volcano. If that makes sense. 

 We went up to one of the casinos in town. It was very quaint, but modern. I don't think there was any actual slot machines, but there was still that atmosphere and there were hot tubs.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Joe - check Facebook  ::lol:: 

* Epic Girlfriend* 

 I was a guy in this dream. I was helping my sister on the computer when she found minecraft, and she got really into the game. She made a huge castle and it actually looked really good. 

 I had an epic girlfriend (I'm still a guy in the dream). I don't remember too much about what she looked like, but she was relatively tall. I remember that her and I went to this dome place...I don't even know what it was...but it was literally a dome in the ground. It was huge, and we were trying to get in. 

 I also remember a parachute.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Lila and her Tricks* 

 I was in a strange town. I sort of knew I was dreaming, but I wasn't lucid. I think that I was under the impression that I had entered the dream realm via some type of portal or drug, and my clarity of thought was low anyways. I was with a man. 

 The town was strange. It was stone with old buildings. He and I walked into a restaurant courtyard. In front of me was a large stone staircase. 

 I was told by a woman (Lila, but I did not realize it at the time) to type something into a miniature computer. I entered in the text. It was a computer command of sorts. The string of text was long and the miniature keyboard was annoying. It was like an ancient phone device. 

 I entered it in, and then the text vanished.

 "Oh, you will have to do it again," Lila announced, smirking. The man text to me grew a little restless. 

 I entered in the text again, and the same thing happened. My hard work was vanished. 

 "Would you stop it?" The man said, annoyed at Lila. 

 We were lead back in front of the stone stairs in the courtyard. I didn't physically hear a task from Lila, but I "perceived" one. I was trying to change the form of the stairs. Trying to change them in some sort. She challenged me to do so. 

 I made the stairs grow a layer of moss. It was pretty. It suited the gray stones nicely. I was proud of my work. 

 Lila looked at the stairs, and my moss vanished. WTF. 

 I was annoyed, so I made the moss grow again. She laughed, and the moss was gone. 

 Should have realized I was dreaming. 

*Stop! Birthday!* 

 I was trying to get ready to go to karate, but my sister wouldn't let me go because it was my birthday. She was blocking my way out of the door, and kept screaming "_Happy 18th birthday!!!_" in my face.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Multicolored Belt*

 I was at karate, but the scenery was different. The room was rearranged into small subsets. I was practicing hard. Somehow, I managed to tear my belt. I was shocked, because the belts are really stiff. 

 The instructor wasn't surprised though, and told me to take off my belt. I gave it to him, and he went into the backroom. A few minutes later he emerged with a new belt. It was multicolored. The colors weren't pretty with each other, but they were the colors of the different belt ranks. It was still awesome to see though. 

* WTF Tie Dye Vortex* 

 I just remembered this dream as I was typing up the last one, but I am 99% sure it wasn't from last night. 

 I was at karate, when Miss J told me to watch her kitten while she ran a few errands. Her kitten was in the back. I went to this back room. It was crammed with junk. Trash and useless items were piled high. I wondered where the kitten was.

 I saw a little movement from the back, and realized that the kitten was hiding under a few cushions. I lifted the cushions up and found that they were forming a small protective barrier around a hole in the flooring. I peered down in the hole, and it was like a psychedelic attack - it was a tie-dye vortex. Ants started crawling out of the hole and I tried to save the kitten, but she jumped inside the hole in the floor and into LSD land.

 I think that dream was about to turn into Alice of Wonderland.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Party on a Yacht* 

 I wrote down the words "Glant" in my journal, describing the yacht party, I'm unsure of the meaning of this. 

 The yacht was three stories, and there were a LOT of people there. It was hard to get anywhere because of the masses. 

 There was a video game competition on the main floor of the yacht. It was a video game like Gran Turismo. I was having some trouble at times. I was racing a person online, who told me that he would meet me on the yacht. 

 The yacht transformed into my school. I was running through the emptying halls, when I saw someone that I knew! It was Nick! 

 "Hey!" I yelled out. He turned around. 

 "Why, hello there!" He returned. We talked for a minute, when I realized that I needed to be in a class. I ran to my second hour...thinking for a moment that maybe I was actually supposed to be in my fifth hour...

 I took my seat. The teacher was handing back our tests. I received a B on my test. I was really disappointed, I had hoped to do much better. The points were added up strangely, so I wanted to figure out how I was graded. I took my calculator out and crunched a few numbers. The calculator started spitting out random code and other pixels, and it died. 

* Desperate Little Actress* 

 We were seeing a play. I was sitting in the very front row. One of the people in the play was a very small child. She had curly blonde hair. 

 During the beginning of the show, she seemed to start to lose her lines. Her gaze drifted at the audience, and she looked at the seat next to mine. She slowly walked towards the edge of the stage, staring at the seat. I was hoping that she knew what she was doing. I didn't want her to accidentally fall off the stage. 

 Once she had jumped off of the stage, she continued to walk towards the seat next to me. From the seat, she pulled out a knife. She was shaking and holding the knife by the blade. The serrated edges were cutting into her skin. She just stood there and trembled with the knife, disturbed. 

 I didn't want her to hurt herself, so I leaped from my seat and tried to coax her into giving me the knife. I calmed her down, and loosened her grip. The knife cut into my skin, but that wasn't my concern. I just wanted this little girl to be OK. I managed to get the knife from the girl, and return her to her parents. 

 The play stopped after that, and we went out to dinner. 

* Fail Timing* 

 I was attending another karate tournament. This one was in a cramped area and we didn't know when we were going to start. We lined up, but they said that it may still be a few hours until the competition commenced. Mom and I decided to leave for awhile until they got things sorted out. 

 We played football, and got really distracted. It took us awhile to remember that we were supposed to be somewhere, so we had to run back to the karate tournament, but when we arrived no one was there. We missed it.  :Sad: 

*Epic Wild Giraffe* 

 I only remember the last half of this dream. I was riding a HUGE giraffe through the wild jungle. This giraffe could jump up into the sky and over the clouds. The giraffe and I were running from something that was chasing us. I really enjoyed when the giraffe jumped that high. Being over the clouds like that was spectacular. 

 The giraffe and I ended our journey at a house that was floating alone in the water. We met there with a bunch of other animals. There was a lion there. He was half lion and half fish. He told me that he was going to go hunt, so he jumped in the water and swam away like a dolphin. 

* Rollerskating and Fencing* 

 I apparently broke my leg. That was OK though, because I could still rollerskate with a broken leg! 

 We put on rollerskates and practiced fencing. This was especially hard.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Komodo Dragons* 

 Our house was, again, an island floating in the water. Komodo dragons were swimming up to our porch and gathering there. There must have been at least 15 of them circling the premises. 

 We had just finished watching a video on how to escape such a situation, which suggested climbing into a giant yellow raft and paddling away. How could I do that, where would I go? 

 We continued to watch the komodo dragons on the porch. They were getting smart. One of them was holding a gun and standing on its hind legs, and the other dragons were helping, while it tried to break through one of our windows. 

* Eating Ginger*

 I wanted to practice my DEILD skills, so I took a nap around noon. Unfortunately, I was awoken and told to get out of bed by my mom, who thought that I had actually slept in this late. 

 Before that, I had a dream that we were sitting at the table. I was eating an entire ginger root, which actually didn't taste too bad.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Project Opal* 

  I was equipped with an enchanted opal. The opal would change colors depending on your task. For the majority of the time the opal was red, but I did see it as green and blue once. The opal was supposed to be a guide of sorts. 

 My current task was to just escape a saber tooth tiger that was chasing me. I was climbing up buildings and running across them like a ninja. I was pretty pro. 

 I was talking to a lady sometime during the dream, and the opal turned a different color. The opal spoke to me, and interpreted the color. It said, "_To complete this task, you will wish you had great wealth!_" I wasn't sure what it meant by that, but I was sure that I was going to figure it out pretty soon.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Shared/Synced Dream with Joe*

 In my dream, Joe and I were in someone's basement. It wasn't my basement, or his. The layout was kind of strange. It felt like we were in someone else's basement. 



 We were watching a scary movie. I remember specifically the name of this movie because I thought it was dumb. It was called "Big-Oh" and the title was written like Sucker Punch's title. I don't remember the specifics of the movie, but I remember laughing at it a lot while Joe thought it was terrifying. 

 Joe left for a few minutes after the end of the movie. I decided to play a trick on him.  ::twisted::  

 I somehow acquired fake blood, and made it look as if I had been brutally murdered. He didn't come back down stairs in time though, so I missed my opportunity. 

 There was another scary movie I wanted to watch with him. I can't remember the title of this one too well, I know that it started with an S, it might have been something like Shilo. Joe refused to watch that movie with me lol. 

 In Joe's dream, going off of the texts he has sent me, he was IN a scary movie and fighting off "a poisonous life sucking tentacle/squid like monster called "Big Oh" that we tried to kill but failed."

----------


## Queen Zukin

Forgot to post this earlier, but I'll be gone for the next few days. I might get on to post a few dreams, but it's not certain.

1000th post  ::D:

----------


## Queen Zukin

Back! Maybe I will post some pictures tomorrow, but it is getting late so I'll worry about that later. Just got home!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*April 7th*

*At the Mall*

 Bree and I were at the mall, along with some of her other friends. We might have been shopping. A guy named Ashley was helping us, but I don't remember what for. Later we were eating in our old 4th hour, and there was something about a swinging door. People were helping us...

  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*April 8th*

*Lamps (Lucid Nightmare)*

 I was hanging out with Joe. We were in a desert and standing in front of an Old Western building. I was looking at the sign on the building, trying to make out what it was saying. 

 "5oP? What's that supposed to mean?" I asked Joe, and exchanged looks with him. I looked back at the sign. The words, letters, and numbers had changed completely. I thought that perhaps I was dreaming, as this usually only happened in a dream. I became a little lucid. I found it interesting that every time I looked back to the sign the words had changed completely. But something was amiss. I was getting strange vibes. There was something about the atmosphere that was _wrong_. 

 I false awakened. I lost about half of my lucidity in the FA. The room was dark, so I tried to search for a lamp so I could see. I finally found a switch, and realized that this wasn't the same hotel that I was staying in. 

 The walls were painted red, and around the room were various types of lamps. There were modern lamps, old lanterns, desk lamps, and even embellished candle holders. What was this place? It was really creepy. 

 It was still really, incredibly dark so I tried to light as many lamps as possible, barely lucid at this point. I lit the candles on the candle holder. There were about 12 candles, and little blue bird sculptures were attached to it. I stared at the candles in the candle holder for a minute. The flames grew more rampant and lost control! The lamp was on fire! 

 I false awakened again. I woke up in the New York house. There was that old couch of ours...

 False awakened. This time, I was walking with Joe down the street. I have a feeling that he may have been my DG trying to calm me down, or just my mind trying to do so, having entered out of control, frightening, FAs. But he felt like a very intelligent dream character. 

 As we were walking down the street, he told me that there was going to be nothing to be afraid of. 

 I looked to the perfect blue sky as he pointed upwards. He dragged the moon closer to us. It was huge now, it was beautiful. There was a sparkling aura around it, like white firecrackers. 

 I looked back, and the giant moon had vanished. He made it large in the sky. It was gorgeous, seeing the moon this vibrant in day time.

 I false awakened  ::|: . This time I was back in the old west again. We were in some run down shop. In front of me there was a lady. She looked stoned out of her mind. She was trying to tell me something, but there was a man next to her who was avidly attempting to prevent her from saying it. I was a little frightened by this lady, she looked a little like Calypso from Pirates of the Caribbean. 

 I looked around the room, wondering if I was still dreaming. I heard a squeak from near the swinging door. It was swaying back and forth, but I had seen no one come in. I felt dread again, like there was someone or something _wrong_ near that door. It was intense dread, and as the door swung back and forth I heard the screams of many.

 I false awakened, back in the dim, red room with many strange lamps. This time, I was for sure that I was dreaming. But I was still frightened. I just wanted to go somewhere where I would feel safe. I didn't feel safe in this strange room. 

 I exited the lamp room, and nearly bumped into a man who looked like Robin hood. I ignored him, and focused on finding a safe haven. 

 I descended a flight of stairs and imagined in my mind that where ever I wound up would fill me with happiness. 

 It was dark in the basement. I flipped on a light switch. There were many people in the room with me. I recognized them, generations of people that were related to me. Some that I hadn't seen since a child. 

 I ran up to one of them and gave them a hug, glad to have escaped the frightening round of FAs - relieved. I looked back up, and she was smiling rather wickedly. 

 All of the relatives simultaneously took off their masks, revealing that they were secretly slimy monsters. 

 Woke up, for real.  :Oh noes: 

* Looking for Something* 

 I was walking around town, desperately looking for something. I was checking all of the stores, specifically to see if they had basements. 

 There was also a part of the dream where I was supposed to go to court to testify against something, but I didn't want to.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*April 9th*

* Bully!*

 I was at the theater with my friend, we were watching a comedy movie. There was a girl I used to know, she was being a jerk. I didn't write much about this part, so my memory about it is vague, but I know that she was being hurtful. 

 I also remember running up to a guy with green hair, and hugging him. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

 *April 10th*

 I don't remember much from last night's dreams, and it was probably one of my best sleeps. 

*Don't Mind it* 

 I was walking through the woods with a group of people and a tour guide. We were on the path, and we were hearing loud noises. 

 "Don't mind the snoring!" He said to everyone else (I could hear my mom's snoring through my dreams).

----------


## Queen Zukin

*[email protected]*

 I was on a bridge. It was very high up in the air, and sort of a salmon color.

 Suddenly, I heard a large noise that sounded like 100 guns firing off at once. I thought, that wow, thunder is very much louder in the sky.

 Woke up, it was storming. 

*New Parking Lot*

 The high school decided to move where the middle school is. They realized that they wouldn't have enough parking spots for everyone, so each student who needed a parking pass was given a sheet with a bunch of symbols and letters. You had to select the symbol or letter that you preferred, which didn't make sense, but by selecting a certain symbol you would be assigned a very specific parking place in the parking lot.

 I had arrived very late to school, and didn't know what to do with the sheet of paper that had symbols. I parked in an empty lot and visited the counselor. The counselor was my freshman history teacher, and when I asked him about the new parking policy he told me that they had decided to instead abolish it. 

* Secret Temple*

 I was in a foreign land, just looking around in the forest. 

 I came to a small black gate hidden in the brush. I opened it, and found myself in an extravagant Buddhist temple. In the middle was a small pond. I went to the corner of the lot, where there was a small building. 

 Inside the building was a staircase down into the earth. I followed the staircase and arrived at another temple. This one was instead full of people that I knew, it was very crowded.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I just remember a lot of fragments from last night.

*Getting to School Early*

 I got to school really early, like 5AM. I went to my first hour and was really surprised to see that my first hour teacher was already there. 

*Reality Check* 

 I remember doing a reality check, but I think that I decided that I wasn't dreaming because I wasn't sure. I remember that the event that triggered it was borderline dream sign, AKA something that could happen in reality, just not often. 

*Snow!!*

 I was outside and everything had a deep layer of snow on it. I was surprised to see so much snow again, so this may have been the dream that I did the reality check in. It was snow storming and cold. 

* Snap Snap*

 Hearing snapping of dead fields/twigs in the forest. Someone was there with me. 

*Jess comes home*

 Jess came back home. Grr.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Discussing Platforms (frag)*

 My mother and I were in a store, we were discussing the various types of gaming platforms available. We have a PS2, which we realize is getting pretty outdated, so we were talking of a new one. I told her that there might not be much of a use for a new console, as I am leaving soon, and will probably only be playing one game on it.

----------


## XT-421

/dislike

"Jess came back home. Grr"

~Joe

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Falling Down a Mountain*

 I was on a small mountain with MP. We were just chatting it up there, and hanging around. There was a small paved area with a handlebar where people could look at the view of the mountain. It was fairly pretty for a smaller mountain. 

 It begins to rain, so we decide to descend the mountain. I lose my grip in the muddy ground and begin tumbling down the mountain. MP comes running after me, but there really is nothing he can do as I whip past the thickets and thorns. 

 As I am falling, I get this strange feeling. It is the feeling of dreaminess, a white transparent feeling. I wondered if I was dreaming...

 I finally stop falling and look to the sky. It is blue and purple and storming. A giant lightning bolt crashes from the sky.

 I false awaken. 

*I'm a Cat Girl*

 My 6th hour teacher had called in a substitute for today. Apparently she had been out most of the week, so we were kind of tired of having yet another substitute. The dream took place in a different class room, with different classmates. 

 It was Halloween and everybody was dressed up. I was in a cat girl outfit. That was my costume the year before, so I was wondering as to why I had decided to wear it yet again. Another girl in the class was wearing the same outfit, we were cute together. I had my hair straightened and I put on my cat ears. 

* Lipstick*

 I don't remember much of this dream. 

 I was looking in the mirror. I had dyed my hair blonde again and straightened it. I was wearing bright red lipstick. I was surprised at the effect the magical lipstick had on my complexion. The lipstick alone hid all of the poison ivy on my face. I looked pretty, but I didn't look like me.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Bad Spring Break*

 We decided to use our spring break to go to the New York house. It was dark outside. We had just made it into the lot, and I already had a creepy feeling about the place (rightfully so!). I try to put the car into park so I can join my family inside the creepy old house, but the car is overheating. It won't go into park, and keeps rolling away. 

*This Dream Has Gotta Be Symbolic Somehow*

 I was really mad at Joe for something.

 He had a beautiful black scimitar. He was waving it around in the air fantastically, but in doing so he had injured the wings of a black dove. It was lying there, on the ground, bleeding.

 Their was a white dove in the room as well, I was holding it in my arms, but upon seeing the black dove I knew I needed to heal it. I took the fragile, bleeding black dove into my arms and cared for it. I knew that the black dove's name was Jannah, like the Jannah of "Jannah (Arabic: جنّة‎), is the Islamic conception of paradise"

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Lost in the lakes*

 Joe and I were in the mountains again. This time though, the mountains had special exhibits like a large lake. People would drive to them instead of walking on the trails. 

 Joe and I had got separated from the group and were stranded at the lake. And on top of that, I was about to have a baby. Great. 

 We were walking alongside the road, trying to find someone but it was all emptiness.

 We came to a big lake. There was a swinging bridge going across it, but it was broken half way through. And I mean BROKEN, like, the entire middle segment was missing. The only way to try to get to where we needed to be was to cross this bridge, but it wasn't possible to cross over the deep lake. 

 One of my friends, BB, saw us at the lake. He said that he had been looking for us.

*Selene?*

 I was running through a valley between mountains. There were giant white blossoms on the trees. It was beautiful. 

  I am under the impression that I was running from someone. In between running, I got a message from Selene and Nomad. It was on a scroll. I was running too quickly to try and read the message, so I just put it in my pocket.

*Gigi D'Agostino*

 JUST re-remembered this dream. I dreamt that I was at a Gigi D'Agostino concert/rave. I was near the front and noticed that his voice didn't sound the same in real life.

----------


## Retribution

You got lost in the mountains.. while having a baby?

Waiter, I'll have what she's having =|

----------


## Queen Zukin

*April 17th*

Seeing a black bear in the woods

*104*

 I was with a small group of people. A man was teaching us how to lucid dream more effectively. He told us that before we fell asleep, right before, think of a number. He used the number 104 in his example. He said that when we could no longer remember the number, we are dreaming. This made sense. It sort of reminds me of how when I am trying to get to sleep I will count up/down, but when I am right on the brink I can no longer remember the number I was just at. 

 In a later dream, I did a reality check, but the dream was unstable. 

 ***********************************

*April 18th*

 I didn't sleep well last night, but I remembered a lot of things.

*Climbing Candy Mountain*

 There was a cave in the forest. Inside the cave was a mountain. The mountain was exotically colorful. Some of the rocks were blue, pink, green, and neon! The mountain had sharp faces, though. It wasn't a gradual rise, rather, it was pretty much vertical at some points. It sort of looked like a Willy Wonka version of a mountain. 

 Joe and I were climbing the mountain with ropes and stuff. I remember conversing with him, asking him how we were going to climb this face, we were both a little scared at this. The mountain was rocky and crumbly, and the drop was many many hundreds - if not thousands - of feet downwards. We had to attach ropes to anchors and try to scale the vertical side. 

 I was waiting for him to cross first. I was already hooked up, just waiting for my chance. 

 There was silence.

 I looked around the edge...Joe had disappeared. WTF. 

 I scaled the vertical side by myself and then went looking for Joe. The inside walls of the cave stretched high. I wondered where the dim light was coming from. I wandered around the inside of the candy-mountain-cave until I reached the exit. We sent a search party out for him. 



* At School too early!*

 Dreamed I went to school too early. So I went out in their front yard and decided to build a log cabin. It was really good, too. 

 I checked the time again, and it was 11:25am! I went to my 4th hour class, where my teacher said that I needed to write three essays for her. 

* Interesting Dreams*

 I was typing up my dreams on DV. I remember that there were two that were especially long. I was proud of myself for having enough time to type all of them up. I think that one of the dreams had a double helix in it. 

*Reality Check*

Something caused me to do a 2-handed reality check. In the dream, I discovered that I was dreaming because I had 6 fingers on both hands. My hands were shaded blue slightly, which may mean that I was in a dim area near a screen. Wish I remembered the rest. 

*Mass Murder*

 My mother and I were in her car at the intersection near the bank. We were waiting on a light. It was a really long red. 

 I looked over and noticed that there was a man standing in front of the bank. He had a large pistol and a bag. He was robbing the bank! 

 At first I thought he was doing it alone, but then I noticed that his accomplices were running out of the bank. There must have been 7-10 of these men, armed with large guns. 

 The men, dressed in black, begun to fire at the people waiting at the intersection. My mother suddenly shouted at me to duck near the floorboard, where I may be protected from bullets. I wanted her to just drive away, I didn't want her hurt either.

 She forced me to the bottom of the car where I crouched between the front seat and the dashboard. I looked up to my mother, who was intently waiting for the light to turn green so we could find safety. 

 I held her hand, I was so afraid for her. I wanted to trade places with her, so that she could be unharmed. I didn't want her to get hurt from any bullets either. I wanted her to be safe. I felt her soft skin, just hoping that this moment wouldn't be the last that we would have together, as bullets flew like fireworks above us. The entire intersection had broke out into gunfire. 

 Still between the passenger seat and the dashboard, I watched as tens of US fighter planes flew above us as if we were in a war zone. We were, I guess.

 The traffic light turned green.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Raining Hard*

 It was raining very hard. My mother was home, and no one else. She had the TV on. She went outside to do something, and while she was out I turned off every electrical appliance just so I could listen to the rain hitting the roof. It was wonderful. 

*Wind of Eternity*

 Something caused me to become lucid. It was really dark though. I wanted to be able to see...

 I teleported myself out of darkness and arrived at the peak of a mountain. I wondered what I could do here. I wanted to get myself involved in something, so I decided to find a yeti. 

 I flew up near the clouds and searched for a yeti. I found one quick enough, and flew back down. 

 I lost sight of the yeti as I flew down, so I just decided to sit on the top of the mountain peak and think of something else. I knew that there was something I had to do, I just really couldn't think of it right now. The view here was amazing. 

 On a rock next to me there was four small little insects. They looked like tiny scorpions. I watched them skitter around on the rock. 

 A strong wind suddenly picked up, blowing away the tiny scorpion insects. The gust of air carried flower petals along with it. I followed the flower petals that rode with the wind.

I traveled with the gust and the flowers down the mountain. This divine wind lead to a temple hidden in the valley. The view of the temple was astounding - so much so that upon seeing it I lost most of my lucidity. 



 The inside architecture of the temple looked similar to that. Instead of having "square" frames, they were all arches. 

 There was a small contained river running through where the floor would be in the above picture. The river was held by marble. I looked down into the small river, and noticed that there were many, many flower petals floating in it.

 There was a swinging bridge connecting one side of the temple to the other from across the small river. The swinging bridge was made out of vines and flowers. The temple was just insanely beautiful. It seemed as if divine light was shining through the archways. 

 It was evident that I had lost the majority of my lucidity when I got out a sketch book so that I could sketch this view of the temple. I wanted a great picture of it so I could post it on DV when I woke up. 

*Conveyor Belt Tour*

 Instead of hiking, the national park service decided to put conveyor belts that people could ride on to tour the scenery. 

 My family and Joe decided to ride on the conveyor belts. It not only took us through the parks and mountains, but also straight through the middle of stores and busy intersections.

 There was one part of the tour that stood out the most. The bears had become both friendly and intelligent, and were talking to the park guests. I found this astounding as we passed visitors having deep philosophical discussions with the bears.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*I'm a Bus Driver*

 I decided to find a part time job. Bree let me borrow her car, for some reason, and I drove it into town. I think her car was blue. I was having a lot of issues driving it. I felt really high in the air, as if I was driving a 100 foot tall tank. I accidentally spun out a few times. 

 I decided to get a part time job as a bus driver! I got a cool office too.

 The deal was that I would be the bus driver for field trips, and then they would hook up the bus to a zip line and we'd ride it back to a platform in the trees, cause apparently that's where my office was.  ::roll:: 

*I'll Just go ahead and date him FOR you*

 I was about to drive Joe home after school. We were looking for my car in the parking lot. I kept going to the wrong car. 

 I finally found it, and we loaded our stuff in the trunk. 

 "Zukin! ZUUUUUKIN!!!"

 Joe and I both looked over to see a man standing in the far distance. He was calling my name, but I had no idea who he was. He was lanky and had blonde hair. 

 He walked over to Joe and I.

 "Hey, I was wondering if you would like to go out sometime?" He asked. 

 "That would be a great idea!" Joe responded. WTF? I didn't even know this stranger and Joe is already all happy about him. 

 We all got in the car. The guy wanted to drive, no, _insisted_ on driving. 

 Once we got on a steady rode, he left the steering wheel and sat in the backseat with Joe and I! 

 "Shouldn't you be attending to the wheel?" I asked him, nervously. 

 "It's a straight road," He responded casually as if I should have known. 

 It actually _wasn't_ a straight road, it was uphill and curvy. 

 Joe and the guy got into a deep discussion. Joe had discovered that this guy's mind was very mechanistic just like his own. He was really getting to like this guy. He was practically dating him for me!

 "Guard rail!" I shouted as the car hit the edge of a rail on the side of the road. 

 He tried to reach over suddenly and adjust the wheel but it was already too late. We crashed into the railing and then the car flew up into the air - maybe a good several hundred feet, did several flips, and landed in the middle of freaking no where. 

 We sat there for a moment, as the dust settled. I looked at the horizon, it was all hills and the sun was setting. 

 "Maybe we should just stay here, you know, until someone comes and finds us," Joe suggested. 

 "Sounds like a plan."

 So we watched a movie about ducks. 


*Babies or Death*

 I was in some kind of house where women were captured. They were forced to have babies so that they could add to the gang or something. It was really strange. 

 In the beginning of the dream I was talking to some of the captured girls, they were still really young and giggly. Near the end they had become almost silent, it was strange. 

 In one scene I was in the kitchen. The phone rang and I answered it. On the other line I heard a girl, she sounded desperate: _"---- is th--s you, can --- hear -- ? I n-- help, almost escaped ---! Need ---- pay the fare!"_ 

 "The fare..." I whispered, wondering what she meant and why she had to pay a fare. 

 "The fare?" A sharp woman's voice behind me asked. I jumped, the ring leader was behind me and she had heard the entire conversation on the phone. 

 "That bitch tried to escape my house again. She will be executed like the others."

----------


## Queen Zukin

All right, not much recall from last night. 

I dreamed that my seeds sprouted. They had grown enormous and were already trying to bud flowers, all in only 3 days! I was astounded by this, and puzzled. It is still too early here to plant anything in the ground, it just recently snowed again so I wouldn't trust it at all yet. I knew that I didn't have much time though, at the rate that the plants were growing. I decided to put them into a bigger vase. 

 I also dreamed of a truck. I have no idea the significance of the truck, but I remember that it was on an air strip and it was going to fly.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Highway House*

 This dream was 3rd person. Captain Jack Sparrow was riding in the car with another person. He was in the passenger seat. 

 While cruising on the highway, they passed a few run down houses. A certain house caught his attention. He sort of left the car, like, went out of body and his spirit flew over to the house. 

 The house was strange. It was run down. The rooms of the house weren't connected interiorly, rather by sidewalks running all around the house. It was kind of beautiful, in a wicked way. A lot of the doors were too small, or the hallway leading to the house was cone shaped < , so the entrance was too small.

 He walked around the front side of the house. The door was standing open, leading to darkness. He wanted to go inside. He heard a rattle, someone else was inside. Captain Jack Sparrow walked backwards, out into the street and away from the house. He then saw that row after row of houses like these were abandoned. They were dark, and looked burned. It was saddening.  

 He came to the edge of the sidewalk, where suddenly something invisible began to attack him. It hurt him, like a whip or an invisible dagger, and he fell to the ground - dead. 

*Waterfall House!* 

 A group of friends and I decided to visit an old friend of mine. 

 I forgot the middle of the dream, but my old friend's house was our destination. 

 He lived in the middle of a waterfall. The water didn't hit the house but it went under it. 

 We talked on the porch. He was growing so many plants. They were all in vases. His porch almost looked like a green house. 

 "That would be really dangerous if you fell," I said as I pointed out to the raging rapids over large rocks about 20 feet below. 

 "Yeah, but no one has so far." 

*Overexpensive* 

 I was trying on a bikini top. It was OK, but not one of my favorites. 

 I looked at the price tag: $5392. WTF. 

 I looked at the price tag for the jeans that I was about to try on. These jeans were on sale for $900. I decided not to shop here.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Lost power last night. 

* Saturday, April 23rd*

*Hiking BACK up the Mountain*

 I had been hiking in the mountains with my friends the earlier part of the weekend but had to come home for some mysterious reason. I got a call from my friends that it was blizzarding up there, and they needed food because their supply was diminishing. 

 There was a guy in the mountains. He was watching us and being creepy. I got mad, and started chasing him down the mountain. I chased him all the way to some stairwell in an apartment complex. He hid in Door 18. 

* Can't Communicate*

 I was in a foreign country. I was on top of a building where people were selling their goods. I was trying to buy a blanket when I realized that I couldn't speak the language that the locals spoke.

 I asked the lady if she spoke English, when she looked puzzled, I asked if she spoke German. She didn't know either. 

*Bad day for Driving*

 In the first part of the dream, my mother and I were at an intersection. I looked in the rear view mirror. There was a black car coming up behind us, and it wasn't stopping! It smashed into us, performed several flips, and sat there smoking. 

 In the later part of the dream (this may have been an entirely different dream), I was again in the car with my mother. She was driving again, when we heard the distinctive wooo of a car becoming runaway. The car accelerated heavily and we could not stop it. She tried to dodge between cars. I couldn't believe this was happening again.  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Beating People Up*

 I was chilling at school. I saw a group of "bullies". The main leader looked to be a freshman or a sophomore. He looked pretty scrawny. 

 The pack came over to me, and pretty much indicated that I was his new target. I wasn't going to let that happen. At the first hint of physical harassment, I pushed him to the ground and punched him in the face. That took care of him. 

 I watched as the group of bullies decided to find a new target. They chose RD. I could understand why they chose her, she was vulnerable, but I didn't want to see that happen. She really wouldn't understand why and she couldn't fight back. 

 They started being her up instead, so I took matters into my own hands and decided to attack all of them. They got their asses handed to them.  :wink2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

I wasn't able to recall much from last night even though I was able to sleep in today. I remember having a dream about doing a project in my 4th hour. The project was about a song, and how it described you. I was insistent on doing Bass Slut. LOL.  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Call is Lost*

 My mother and I were driving on the county highway. She was looking for a good country property. I think she wanted to buy it, but I'm not sure why. 

 I got a text on my phone from my neighbor, who is saying that she broke into the house and is just roaming around. That didn't really bother me, but she began to tick me off when she started sending threatening messages.

 I phoned my sister, who was apparently still at the house, and tried to tell her what was happening. The call was getting hard to hear though, and it said _Call is Lost!_ on my phone.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Aluminum Winged Dove*

 I got a job at the township recreational center. 

 My job was to take care of the animals. It was like a mini zoo. I was basically in a cage, taking care of the other animals that were there. There were these beautiful doves. Their wings looked like fragile aluminum foil. There was a really old turtle too. 

 The township wanted to have a day where people could come in and look at the animals through their cages. They came, but the crowds got rioted and pushed through the barrier of the cage. 

 I got fired for apparently being stoned on the job, which I was not. They wanted to take me to court, but a lawyer said that I could counteract any charges they try to press against me because of the fact that I was working in the same vicinity as a rotting dead animal, which was laying under the fish tank (he showed me said animal). 

*Freshmen Mayhem*

 A few friends and I were volunteering to watch over a freshmen class. We were to be assistants for the class's Easter party. This class was really messed up though. A goth looking freshman stood up in the middle of class and peed on his neighbor. We realized that we didn't get enough eggs. In fact, we only had 12. It was a disaster.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*The Fake Out*

 I think I had this dream more than once last night. 

 I was in a dress suit, and I was on a mission. The mission was to escape from a meeting. I was to look as if I was crying and running down the street. 

 I did as so, and ran down the road. A van followed me that was to pick me up. That was in the first dream.

 The second dream was slightly different. The van continued to follow me in this dream, but instead of picking me up, it made a turn right. I looked at it for a moment, and realized that that wasn't supposed to happen. 

 I went left and started running down a large hill. I might have been a little lucid, but it wasn't enough to count. I say this because I was running down the hill, hoping to get enough velocity that I could just jump and fly away. That didn't happen though. 

  A young asian man wearing a college T-Shirt came over to where I was sitting and started to harass me.

 I just laugh and say, "Hey, I'll be going to your college next year!"

 He looked puzzled and shocked that I didn't take offense to his insults, stood there for a moment, and said "Good" with wide eyes and walked away. 

*Penguins (Frag)*

 I was measuring the height of a penguin against a math book. The math book was taller. 

*French*

 I was in a restaurant and waiting to order. I heard two girls next to me speaking in French. One of the girls noticed that I was listening, and tried to explain to me what she was talking about. It was something silly like "Goths can't be goths all the time, especially when they are doing ungoth stuff. Like peeing."  :tongue2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*University Tours*

 Our class was going on a field trip. We were planning on making 60 campus tours in a day. 

 We were visiting my future college, and I saw one of the tour guides from before.

*Sleeping and Learning*

 This dream is mainly fragments. I was in the school, it was dark, and there was a bed. But it is not what you are thinking.

 I think that I lived at the school. Bree was tutoring me in some kind of subject. And I remember an owl.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Climbing with Some DV Members*

 A bunch of DV members and I were climbing a mountain. I am for sure that Oneironaut and TwoShadows were there, but the rest are kind of hazy. SD was there as well. 

 I was hanging out with SD in a hotel. The rest of the group wanted to explore the mountain at night. We got really drunk, but it was fun. 

 That night I had a dream within the dream that Oneironaut fell off the mountain. It wasn't an innocent fall though, it was as if someone had pushed him off. 

 I woke up, and wanted to make sure that they were still OK. SD and I ventured out to the mountain where we found Oneironaut. He wasn't hurt, but he told us that he had a dream in which he fell off the mountain.  I didn't question as to why he was sleeping outside.  ::roll:: 

 The next morning, all of us are outside on the mountain again. There was something chasing us though. It is hard to describe. It looked like a giant blonde hairball. It's as pathetic as it sounds. 

  I false awakened from that dream and logged onto DV. Oneironaut had posted that he had this horrible mountain dream, but it was even worse than what I dreamed. It sounded like a mountain from hell. 

 I fell asleep (still at the computer?) and went back to the mountains. Our awesome DV group was there again and we were looking for Oneironaut. I remember thinking how much this looks like a dreary, hellish version of Cades Cove. The place was littered with dead bodies. 

*Ghostbusters!*

 Joe and I were in a dark school. The lights had gone off, no one was here anymore, but we were looking for something. We were equipped with a couple flashlights. Mine didn't work very well. 

 We went into the choir room because we heard music. The teacher was there, he was listening to the choir - which was not there. He listened to it in the dark.

 Joe and I asked him a few questions about the school, primarily questions related to the paranormal. We were ghostbusters, and something here wasn't right. The teacher directed us to the far end of the school, where he described the most paranormal activity. 

 We went to this far end of the school, which was actually a part of my basement. It was still really dark and creepy. 

 I went inside the bathroom, when all of the lights came on at once. The shower turned on. The shower curtain whipped itself open and the shower head slowly creaked it's head towards us and shot jets of water in our direction. 

 The shower was haunted!  :tongue2: 

 We needed to exercise the shower - so we did rain dances. The possessed shower tried to get us to leave it alone, it sprayed hot and cold water on us. Our dances embraced the extremeness of the water temperature. It sounds really corny, I know, but it worked. 

 Out of the shower head came a blue spirit. It looked like a Hindu god.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Trying on Dresses*

 One of the instructors at karate wanted me to try on some dresses. They had opened up a new business right next door that was all about renting dresses. I had some semi-formal occasion coming up and they knew about it. The dresses really weren't too bad, in fact they fit perfectly. It cost around $20 to rent. 

* Weird Lucid*

 This dream is really hard to describe. It really felt as if I was dreaming two different things at once. The first dream caused me to become lucid, but I was still in that dream while in a different dream in which I was actually lucid... 

  So, basically, the first dream caused me to be lucid, but my lucidity transferred over to the second dream that I was dreaming at the same time but I was still not lucid in the first dream which caused me to be lucid. In the lucid dream, I was trying to stabilize because everything was out of whack. It felt so weird, dreaming two things at once. I found it hard to control, hard to stay in the dream, and my consciousness just felt...weird.  ::?: 

* Stressful AP Stats Test*

 I was taking the AP test for Statistics. They let us take home the test if we didn't finish (which would never happen IRL), so I chose that option. The test questions were really obscure and didn't relate to statistics. There was one question that made you put a bunch of names on certain lines, and the goal was to put the correct name on the appropriate line. It was really hard. 

 I realized that I hadn't even started the multiple choice section yet. It was pretty much horrible.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I've just had a lot of boring stressful dreams lately. Nothing really that fun. 

*Monday May 2nd*

I was trying to fish over a castle. I caught the castle instead. 

My mother and I were shopping. She went back in the store to get something when we had thought that we were done. I sat out in the car. It was night. There were men outside walking in the parking lot. Apparently, it was there job to measure the heights of the giant snow mounds formed when the plows came through the parking lot. I thought about how cool a job that would be (for awhile, at least).

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*
 Tuesday May 3rd*

 I was getting ready to go to karate, but I literally had to do an obstacle course to get into the car. I had to climb up and down a tree and walk through "frozen mud". A guy was helping me, I'm not sure who it was. He got stuck in the frozen mud, it was actually pretty cool. He would sink, then the mud would freeze. It looked like being frozen in a giant crystal, and then he shook off the entire thing and it shattered around him! 

 We finally got in the car, but it wouldn't start.  :Sad: 

 In my second dream, I was at a store. A guy was complaining how it was a terrible idea to try and buy furniture from the first century. 

 In my last, people were on facebook. They were making a huge scene on Z02's facebook page.

----------


## Queen Zukin

More boring dreams  :Sad:  I haven't been sleeping well. I've been sleeping, just not goodly. 

* Chasing Frogs*

 I just remember something about chasing frogs through mud. I had to keep them safe. One of the frogs was pink. They looked very poisonous. 

* Up and Down Nirvana*

 I was playing a video game in which I was, ironically, killing people to reach some kind of nirvana. The people would come to the floating house in the sky where they would kill the people in the house. The nirvana, which was now a thing that seeped from their dead corpses, went up into the air, and then back down to the ground. It seemed to follow this process over and over.

----------


## XT-421

Ok, so I skimmed the past few dreams since my last post. I've come to this generalization:

1. Killing/Beating_up people.
2. Climbing Mountains.
3. Bass Slut.

What a great outlook for your dreams? I guess this is what makes you surprisingly awesome.

See you at school tomorrow. <3

~Joe

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Ok, so I skimmed the past few dreams since my last post. I've come to this generalization:
> 
> 1. Killing/Beating_up people.
> 2. Climbing Mountains.
> 3. Bass Slut.
> 
> What a great outlook for your dreams? I guess this is what makes you surprisingly awesome.
> 
> See you at school tomorrow. <3
> ...



 ::D:  BAAAAASSSSSSSSSS SLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT

*Cancun!* 

 Our family decided to take a trip to Mexico! 

 We drove there, somehow, and I thought about how boring this landscape was. It looked like...flat and dead. Like where I live. I was mildly disappointed that I didn't get to see any awesome beaches. 

 My sister accidentally dropped a pamphlet in the river, so I flew over to get it. I wanted to surprise them with the fact that I could fly, lol.

*Sadness*

 I found myself in the backseat of a pick up truck. My mom was with me in the backseat, the dog was in the front passenger seat, and my father was driving. 

 My father was pissed off about something, and shot the dog. My mother and I were beyond frightened. He was yelling angrily, and then shot my mother. 

 I got the feeling that I was next. This horrid feeling was validated when he pointed to me, still yelling angrily. His hand was dripping in blood and his fingers were cut off. 

 He pulled of at a gas station and got out of the car. While he wasn't looking, I stole the gun and attempted to shoot at him, but heard the click of an empty gun. Shit. 

 He heard the noise and smirked. 

 I ran into the gas station in tears. I tried to tell people that my father had just shot my mother but no one would believe me. I tried to tell them that I was next in line, but they seemed indifferent. No one seemed to care, even when my father came in the room and admitted the entire thing as he laughed. No one wanted to help. 

 I was in tears, not only because I would have to live with this man now that meant most certainly death, but more so because I had lost my mother. The person dearest to me. I was going to miss her unconditional love and support. I couldn't handle it.

 :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Awesome Strange Futuristic Crowded City Place*

 I was trying to get to karate on time, but I had to walk there instead. They were now located in a city, but instead of skyscrapers they had giant water slides and huge towers of arcades. I walked up a water slide (not knowing it was one) and was fascinated when I reached the top. Men in business suits were sliding down. I went down too! It was great.  ::D: 

 But I still couldn't find the dojang! I walked into an arcade room that was open on one end. The open end lead to park benches and either a swimming pool or an elaborate fountain.  

 One of the guys who was eating pizza at the park bench greeted me. It was getting late...And I knew that I was running out of time to get to the dojang...BUT WAIT. I saw DDR. Instantly distracted. 

 The guy laughed at my delighted when I saw it, and asked to join. OMG I knew I would love him forever. Sucked to wake up. </3 

*Spaceships from Pluto*

 Pluto was sending out spaceships to every planet in our solar system, and every continent on Earth. 

* Arcade Rave*

 I was going to meet up with Joe at a rave. The building had two floors and on the bottom people were raving and the top floor was an arcade. I decided to check out the games while I waited for Joe to come.

 The arcade had an entire room dedicated to dinosaur games. There was one game/simulator in which you would stand in a pod, and the machine would simulate what it would feel like to be running from a dinosaur that was trying to eat you. I thought that was a strange machine to have at an arcade.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Saturday, May 7th*

*Old Library Quest*

 I was in a really old library. There were so many books. I opened one of them. The pictures were like Harry Potter, except the pictures served as the text.

 I opened an old dictionary. A man in the picture appeared. He looked very very old. He was too old to whisper the definition of the word that I was looking for. He murmured a few times before drifting off back to the dead. Brilliant, malevolent piano music took the place of his words in the background. 

* Ordering Food (frag)*

 I was ordering food in a restaurant in Germany. 

* Closet Talk*

 Joe and I were hanging out in my closet. We were having a deep and meaningful conversation that I won't post here. 

*Plant Sprouts (frag)*

 My seeds had sprouted and were growing beautifully. In fact, they were almost full grown. 

*Mountain Trail (frag)*

 I was walking down Bullhead, thinking how much easier this was than Trillium (yeah right).

----------


## Queen Zukin

*3 Years of Time Traveling* 

 Joe and I went back into time. It was probably in the 1800's and somewhere on the European continent. 

 Joe and I got separated because I had been thrown in jail for trying to exercise my (nonexistent) freedom of speech. In the cell I met many people, most had been imprisoned for petty crimes. I devised a plan to escape. 

 My cellmates and I worked as a team to break the glass casing around parts of the ceiling. When the guard came, we all threw the glass shards at him, virtually impaling/stabbing him. 

 We managed to get the keys to unlock the cell and we all made our escape. I jumped over a fence and hid like a creeper in a playground. A boy saw me, and started to follow me. I didn't want this. At first I tried to simply lose him by running away too fast, but he seemed intrigued and to him this turned into a game. I didn't want to, but I knew that I had to tell him to just get lost. I didn't want to hurt the little boy's feelings, but he was better off not involved in my outlawish workings. 

 I sneaked around a castle. I wondered what had happened to Joe. 

 I kept walking down a dirt path until I came to a house. I knocked on the door and asked if I could have a place to stay for the next day. I didn't tell the woman at the door that I was being pursued by the authorities. 

 The woman was wearing a yellow dress, it was very pretty. I didn't tell her about what was happening, I was more intrigued in impressing her (I believe I was a man in this dream). 

 I left so that the authorities did not disturb her. I knew that they were coming.

 I spent a good 2 or so years living out in the wild. I thought about the girl I had met often. And I wondered if she still remembered me. I decided to pay her a visit. 

 I came back to her little house on the dirt road. She was glad to see me. Apparently, she told me, that I had left an impression on her for those few days that I had stayed with her. 

 "I was wondering, would you like to go on a date sometime?" I asked her. 

 Her smiling face dimmed as she frowned.

 "I...would have loved to. You see, I am not only engaged at the moment but also pregnant." 

 I didn't have enough time to take in the impact of her words - as I was looking out the window I saw that the guards were still looking for me! 

 She noticed immediately, and told me to hide in the chest by the window. The drawer was just big enough for me. I occasionally peeped out of the drawers to look out of the window and see the police/guards. They looked so strange. They didn't look official at all. Rather, they looked like men in blue hazmat suits. There were maybe 10 of them in her small yard, trying to see if I was hiding in her house. 

 After they left I climbed out of the chest and she told me that her fiancé was coming home soon. She told me to come back when the moon was shining at it was the darkest point of the night. 

 I did just that. She led me to her room by candlelight. Joe was there! 

 "We need to get back to our time. We have spent 3 years here," He quietly whispered. The woman did not look alarmed to realize that I was not only an outlaw but also a time traveler. 

 "I will miss you much," She said to me, and gave me a goodbye kiss.

 Joe and I traveled back to present day. I was actually greatly relieved to return, and was gladly celebrating my right to freedom of speech. Joe was concerned, however, because we had spent 3 years there without spending three years in present day, which meant that we were actually three years older than everybody who is our age.

----------


## Queen Zukin

::breakitdown::  :Party:  ::breakitdown:: * HAPPY 2ND BIRTHDAY DREAM JOURNAL!!!*  ::breakitdown::  :Party:  ::breakitdown:: 


* Psychokinesis*

 I was taking part in classes at one of the safety colleges that I applied to. I realized that I shouldn't be here. First, it wasn't fall yet, and second I had decided not to go to those colleges. I became slightly aware, but not enough. Instead of participating in a class in which I didn't belong, I decided to hang out around campus.

 I was in a bathroom, when I really actually realized that I was dreaming. It's as if I knew that I was dreaming before, but now I decided to actually control the dream.

 I looked at my hands to verify the idea that I was dreaming. My left hand had six fingers but my right hand was normal. Seeing my left hand was good enough to start controlling the dream.

 I had a few ideas, but I really wanted to do the Task of the Month. I have always had a lot of trouble with psychokinesis, so this would be good motivation. 

 I looked around the bathroom. One of the faucets turned itself on. There was a window in the bathroom, and you could see into another class. They were doing yoga. 

 There wasn't much to through around in the bathroom, so I dismantled a part of a stall and set it on the ground. 

 I focused my awareness to the block of plastic. 

 Nothing. 

 I picked up the plastic and threw it to the ground. I wanted to get the feel of the plastic crashing to the ground. I threw it several times, until I was able to imagine what it would be like to be the plastic part of the stall itself. 

 I stepped back, and focused my awareness again. At first, nothing. I tried again, imagining the feel of the plastic crashing against a wall or the ground, and voila!  ::D: 

The plastic wall from the stall went up into the air, and crashed back down. HA. I jumped up in enthusiasm, pretty much losing lucidity in celebration. I think that there may have been a little more to this lucid, because I remember thinking, _"This lucid is getting long, I hope I remember all of it."_ I think that psychokinesis is one of those things that I will have to learn to just do, and not try to do. Like flying. 

 Anyways, the bathroom became a dojang. People were practicing various martial arts - none of which I knew. My instructor was there too, teaching people strange kicks. I might have gained a little lucidity here, because I remember practicing some moves that would require anti-gravity.

 There was a little girl in the corner playing all alone. 

 I went over to her and asked her if I could join her. She seemed happy that I asked.

 We went outside and toured the campus together. There was a strange abandoned house that she kept wanting to venture over to, I tried to keep her as far away from it as possible. 

 We played in a giant pile of clay, it was totally fun. I made her a clay model of Woody, but I was having trouble keeping his limbs on. I decided that I would glue it later so it wouldn't break off for her.

----------


## Queen Zukin

can't sleep  ::damnit::  very stressed for finals AND sick 

here's what I remember

Joe and I were waiters. We were really tall.

I got a job at CVS, then decided to work a job at walgreens, right next door.

----------


## Queen Zukin

fever and stress dreams 

 I think that for most of the night I really wasn't sleeping, just skating around it. I had lots of "dreams" that I was solving numerous math equations. One after the other. 

 I also had a dream that our math class decided to switch rooms. We were moved somewhere remote, by a river. We ate a lot of cake until it was sickening. 

 Last dream was that my dog got hit by a car, he was OK though.

----------


## Nephanim

I hope you feel better soon, Zukin! How long until you're done with finals?

Your dog is invincible!  ::D:

----------


## Queen Zukin

I'm pretty much done with them. They were the hardcore AP tests. I had AP English in the morning, which was easy, and AP Stats in the afternoon. I really disagree with the timing of their tests. My AP English exam got out at 11:57 and my AP Stats started at noon. No lunch until 4pm when it lets out.  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

I remember nothing last night, except the word _confidence intervals_. It's probably stress residue combined with the hardness of falling asleep with a stuffed up nose. Should be back to normal soon.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Alright recall is starting to improve again. It was a rough night, but better.

* Secret Superhero Convention* 

 I was at a convention for secret superheros! My power was being able to teleport into the future. I met an invisible man there. It was pretty cool. There was a giant mountain of colorful pipes.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Shy Hero*

 I was visiting a city in space. A city in a big spaceship. Everything there was run by advanced computer systems. 

 They had giant advanced movie screens and robotic penguins. They had even figured out how to use computer code to alter the space time continuum. 

 The city was in a crisis. Their computer systems were crashing and nobody knew how to fix it. The technology had been around so long that nobody cared to even learn about it anymore. If the computer systems failed then many people would die. 

 I was visiting the space city when this happened. I was in a retail store, and there was a guy hiding in a clothes rack. He had black hair, and eyes that were dark. He was genuinely shy, but not creepy. He watched me, and I sort of knew that he knew the secret answer to all of this madness. 

 We didn't say anything during our encounter. It was just a strange telepathic exchange of ideas. 

 Meanwhile, the city was in chaos. The young man had vanished.

 The dream skips here, I have trouble recalling the middle section.

 At the end, the young man with dark hair and eyes returns to me. We are standing in the street. I notice that the sky is purple and that the space city resides in a giant dome. It is really quite beautiful. 

 "I have fixed the problem. There should be no catastrophic computer failures until the World War 3, in approximately 3.4 years," he whispered with a hint of delight. There is a dark undertone to his voice, I loved it. He flashed his dark eyes at me, before diving back into the shadows where I first saw him.

 :For Xox:  Be mine lovely shy hero?

* A Monastery Punishment*

 I lived in an apartment near a monastery. The city was run down but very functioning. I didn't like to venture near the monastery because the people there had closed minds. I was very young in this dream.

 I was on a field trip with my fellow classmates at the monastery. The monks gave us crosses on a chain. They told us to put it on, but I refused because I didn't believe in this. I was thrown in the closet for several hours for my disobedient behavior. 

 Behind our apartment it lead down to a swamp. There were stairs going into the swamp, it was like a swinging bridge that had been submersed. The steps lead to an abandoned concrete building where climbing vines grew.

*Many Many Frogs*

 I was at my grandmother's house. She had decided to put a giant pond in her front yard and stash it with frogs. My mother and I were walking along the pond, observing the frogs.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Building Boats*

 I was outside with a young kid. It seemed as though he may have had some issues, so we were just chilling and I suggested that we build boats out of sticks and stuff and race them down the river. My boat was pretty simple, just a few sticks tied together with a dried stem of a fern or something. I somehow added cardboard to it, not sure where I got that though. The kid's boat was strange. I wasn't sure what he was doing. His "boat" was bright green and purple, and it looked more like a dart board.

* The End of The World (Maybe)*

 Last night before I went to bed I was watching a video about May 21st.

 It was May 20th in the dream, and everyone was freaking out. Apparently, they were right or something, but he came a day early and all of us nonbelievers were stuck on the planet. 

 So, Joe and I went on a quest to Antarctica. There was to be a "key" to saving the world hidden in the depths of the coldness and ice. And, Antarctica was apparently where the evil has risen from. 

 We were in the middle of Antarctica looking around. I was very surprised to see the amount of trees here. I wouldn't have expected it. They were pine trees. I wondered if there were Yeti here. The thought sort of freaked me out once I realized that we were the only people here.

 The land was covered in many traps. Joe and I found a hidden cave, but it would be too dangerous to enter. We speculated that this cave may have been where the key was, as it didn't look like a cave that was born out of natural occurrences.

 As we walked back from Antarctica, I noticed that there were starting to be many people here, and many houses. In fact, there were people carrying there kids and wearing shorts! How did I not do a dream sign? 

 When we came back we went to school, but our German 4 teacher had decided to take the next few days off.  ::roll::

----------


## Queen Zukin

No recall.  ::|:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Ominous Truth*

 This dream makes me sad/mad/grr that I couldn't remember.

 I was lucid, I think, at this point. 

 I walked up to a lady's house and she opened the door. Behind her I could see a staircase. The staircase kept changing before my eyes, and if I wasn't lucid already I definitely became lucid here. The staircase was confusing me. It was like glitching in a sense, changing before me! 

 The thin, tall lady with brown hair in a sloppy pony tail/bun stared at me for a moment, and wondered what I was looking at so intently. 

 I didn't really say anything, and we just went into her house.

 She was a hoarder, I figured out, the moment we stepped into her living room. She had boxes and boxes of things piled up all around. She didn't take much notice to it though, or my company, and resumed vacuuming the floor. 

 I looked out the window, and realized that it was cloudy! It is never cloudy in my lucids! It is always crystal clear skies! I thought that was strange, so while I was looking I decided just to make it storm. 

 Instantly, I was hit in the head with a lamp. WTF! I looked back up and realized that the woman had thrown the lamp at me. She looked back down at her vacuuming and I threw the lamp not at her but into the wall. It clunked and fell to the ground. 

 I looked around, and thought about how everything was just a figment of my imagination. 

 And then, I realized something _horrible._ It was like I had come to this very house just to discover this truth! As if this entire dream lead up to this moment! I felt so horrible by my discovery that I had to sit down for a moment. The realized truth was horrible, made worse by not only the fact that it had been in front of my eyes the entire time, but also because I entirely forgot what I had realized when I woke up.  ::|: 

_New lucid goal: Visit "The Inter-Steffi Memory Distribution and Recollection Center" (MDRC) (named by Joe) to view the lost memory of the truth...and a few other memories._

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Stuck in a Room*

 The title explains this entire dream. But for this entire dream, which seemed like forever, I was stuck in a testing room.

 The instructors had brought in students from each grade to practice for the ACT/SAT. Being a senior, we didn't really need to worry about this so we were BSing a lot of the answers. I remember the instructor saying once that he was going to hand out a really hard test, and the top score that people usually got on it was 15. 

 There was one test in which we were to solve a puzzle that was a mixture between a scrambled word, a word search, and hang man. It was nearly impossible. 



_Lucid goal: Visit "The Inter-Steffi Memory Distribution and Recollection Center" (MDRC) (named by Joe) to view lost memories!_

----------


## Queen Zukin

Alright, nearly no recall.  ::|: 

I may have had a lucid though. I remember standing in the grass, thinking about things. Thinking that this was a stable dream.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Q Zukin's Dream Journal*
MDRC! MDRC! Don't Forget!



*Normal Dreams are written in Black
Lucid Dreams are written in Green
Other highlights are in Purple
Nightmares/Extreme Action in Blue
*



*Favorite Dreams:**God of TansAppearances Can Be DeceivingDream Queen (Council of Dreamers)TreasonThe GlitchLatzIronic DreamThe Magic School Bus Came to Pick Me Up!THE STALKING STARTS NOWTrue Form*

*Witty Dreams:*
Killer LemonsMaster's Degree in BSChocolate CoincidenceHow Evil Men AreI'm an Italian Medusa

*Favorite Nightmares/Action Dreams:*
EfficacyCrazy Psychotic Substitute Bus DriverFirst to DieBrown and BrokenSoul Stealers

 :Off to Bed:

----------


## Queen Zukin

I slept about 11 hours last night, it felt great but I didn't recall much. I remember waking up a little past midnight from a stressful dream. I woke up naturally again at 6:08, then finally awoke at around 8:30.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Horse Show!*

 I was a horse that was in a horse show. People were sabotaging other people's horses and it was chaotic. It wasn't an ordinary horse show. There were metallic blue horses and the sort. 

* Really Late for that Party*

 I realized that I forgot to go to one of the neighbor's party. The party started at 8am and ended at 8pm. I arrived around 6pm. 

*Nomad's Lecture*

 I was in a really large lecture hall. Nomad was lecturing to the students, but I couldn't keep my mind focused. I left the room because I needed to shower before it was 10am (in real life I was trying not to sleep past 10am so I could shower in time). The halls were like a maze. There was a girl dying in the bathroom.

* Crispy Burned Dead People*

 I had this whole dream about living in the middle ages. At one point, I fell through the floor and what looked like a house that had been subject to fire. I stood up and realized that I was face to face with a dead burned lady who was still standing up! Her eyes rolled back into her head and she fell to the ground, and I saw that there was a man (who was also black and burned) sitting down. He was looking into what looked like a crystal ball.

----------


## Nephanim

> *Nomad's Lecture*
> 
> _I was in a really large lecture hall. Nomad was lecturing to the students, but I couldn't keep my mind focused. I left the room because I needed to shower before it was 10am (in real life I was trying not to sleep past 10am so I could shower in time). The halls were like a maze. There was a girl dying in the bathroom._







> *Death Water and Nomad's Underground Base*
> 
> _I followed behind WakingNomad as he led me and Zukin down a winding hallway. The hall branched off in several places, but Nomad knew the way by heart. As long as we kept up with him, we wouldn’t have to worry about getting lost. If we fell behind, however, we might never find our way out; the paths intersected with each other in no apparent order, and some of them were actually infinite. Nomad brought us to a water fountain attached to the wall. He told us about a man who died drinking from the fountain. Nomad assured us that the water wasn’t what killed him… He actually fell and hit his head on the edge of the metal structure. Even so, the water carried the essence of his soul at the time of death, so Nomad wanted us to drink some of it and acquire his strength. I approached the water fountain first and took a long drink. The water seemed alive, but it tasted like death itself. Before Zukin could have her drink, Nomad continued along. I kept a medium distance between our guide and my partner. As long as I could still follow Nomad, Zukin could follow him by following me.
> 
> We came to a more powerful water system. This one held the essence of a number of souls defeated on the green moon. The water poured down into a stone basin where it was drained and recycled. The pressure inside the pipes was tremendous because of all the souls inside the water, so it was difficult to take a drink from this fountain, but I did it anyway. Nomad laughed as I gained the strength of a hundred fallen invaders. I don’t recall Zukin trying this one. We continued on our way, and the maze of hallways opened into an enormous cavern. Nomad led us to a dirt mound on the edge of a bottomless pit. He gave us instructions, but neither of us understood. They seemed to be in another language.
> 
> ..._



There was a little more after this, but it seems less relevant. Check it out if you'd like. I recorded this Tuesday, so I'm not sure whether or not you read it beforehand, but it's kind of interesting.  :smiley:  I definitely felt that Nomad was teaching us as students.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Bubbles*

 I was in my 6th hour and blowing bubbles with one of the SS competitors. We were trying to see who could blow the biggest bubble. I got put in with the other competitors for a day, and we were going to compete to see who could play PIU the best. 

* Mean House on the Highway*

 I was biking on the highway. I just felt like biking away, so I did. There was no one else on the highway so no one cared that I was biking there.

 I passed an old, creepy house. Dogs were barking at me. The house sat on a farm and looked decrepit. There were tall trees surrounding the lot, I got some bad vibes from it. And then, I remembered that I had been here before. 

 I had been here before in a dream - not recent but at least within the past year, I had dreamed that I was walking along people's yards because there wasn't a sidewalk. I had come to this house, and just stared at it for a second. 


 About 3 black dogs came running out of the house, snarling and barking. I tried to run away from the lot, but it was as if the property had some kind of invisible shield around it. Like the end of a map on a video game. I just couldn't get off of the property, it wasn't possible - I could see the world past it, but I couldn't go any farther. 

 An old woman came out of the house, menacingly. That is all that I remembered from the earlier dream while I stood in front of that exact same house.

 I decided it would be a great time to pedal away, but as I tried the gears crunched and the pedal froze. I tried to alter the gears on the handle, but it didn't work. I hissed at one of the dogs that was running up to me. After a few seconds, I was able to fix the jammed chain and get the bike moving again...away from that creepy recurring house.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Oh! Sorry I didn't see you post here before me lol. 

I didn't read that entry, so that is pretty cool to see that! I actually remember getting a drink from the fountain before I went in the bathroom, lol.  :tongue2:

----------


## Nephanim

I'll have to keep an even closer eye on your journal, Zukin. Maybe we've almost got this figured out.  :wink2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

> I'll have to keep an even closer eye on your journal, Zukin. Maybe we've almost got this figured out.



 Hopefully! Have you noticed that it usually tends to be the uninteresting dreams that are more likely to be shared/synced? At least mine are uninteresting, your dream was pretty cool though.  :tongue2: 
*
Dessert in the Desert
*

 I was in the desert with my mother. We were at a small restaurant oasis. There were three shops, they were all connected and looked like something out of the Old West. 

 One of the shops delivered brilliant desserts. One could order them for a specific person and they would arrive in a small paper bag. Once delivered to the victim of choice, the paper bag would explode and singing gnomes would dance and sing to the victim. There was also cake at the bottom of the bag, but that was less impressive. 

 I gave one to my mother and ordered one for Joe back at home. When I arrived to pick it up, they had accidentally given my order to a little boy. He seemed to be highly enjoying the singing gnomes, so I didn't interfere. 

*Fender Bender*

 I was driving on the county highway when I came to an intersection with a light. I wasn't paying much attention to the road and didn't see the person in front of me stopping faster than I was. I briefly hit the back of his truck and he pulled over. I followed and we exchanged information. I looked at the dent in his car, but it honestly didn't look like anything I had done. It looked like two poles had come at his car like giant vampire bites.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Two Lucids*

 I barely remember these. I'm pretty sure I wouldn't have even remembered these if it wasn't for the next dream. I'm way positive that there was two lucids last night.

 In one of the lucid dreams, I was on the porch looking at the sun. I found it cool that I could change the color of the sun and the sky with ease. I could make the clouds move away. It was sunset. 

 In the other lucid dream, which is even more fragmented, I only remember ice. I think that I was in the snow and was thinking about how strange it was that I could be in the snow and not be too cold. I don't think that I ever got around to visiting the MDRC. 

* 23*

 It was night time and I was watching a scary movie on the computer. I had seen this scary movie before, but I was finding it absolutely horrific this time. 

 I became a character in the scary movie. 

 I went upstairs in the house where my aunt had set up shop as a baker in a tiny shop. She wanted me to try her muffins. 

 I looked down beneath one of the end tables. My dream made extremely efficient use of the sound effects used in horror movies during a flash horror scene. When I looked under the end table, I caught a glimpse of a dead, rotting man (and the sound in the dream made that banging sfx noise used in movies). 

 Appalled, I asked, "Ma'am, why is there a dead man under the table?"

 She smiled wickedly and replied, "It's a new recipe I'm trying."  ::shock:: 

 I ran out of the shop and back downstairs into the hallway, convinced that she had turned into a psychopath. 

 "What's the matter?" My mother asked.

 "Your sister has gone psycho!" I shouted in a frenzy. 

 "I'll talk to her," She responded. I pleaded that she not go upstairs, but I was left hopeless. I waited back in the hall for her when the power went off. 

 The lights were still on upstairs. I tried to flip a light switch. Most of the time the light would not come on, but other times it would come on for a second and switch back off. I pleaded and pleaded that she would be OK up there. 

 When mom returned, she looked in despair and said, "You're right. She has lost her mind and you must leave. I will have to stay here and watch over her." I didn't want to leave her alone with this raving psyscho. 

 I walked into the living room and through the reflection of the fireplace case saw a little boy sitting on the couch. 

 I was alarmed that there was someone other than us in the house, and walked around the corner to greet the little boy. When I met the corner though, there was no one sitting on the couch. I looked back into the reflection of the fireplace case and saw him still sitting there - staring right at me. But when I turned to see him, he was really not there. 

 I kept seeing this apparitions, and eventually discovered that I was seeing the apparitions of the individuals who had been murdered by my aunt, destined to become muffin batter. 

 Before I left the house, I had a small epiphany. I realized that I was watching a movie called 23 (I don't think it has any relation to the real movie 23, which I have not seen), and at the end of this movie the character dies. At this point I sort of realize that I _am_ the character in the movie, and at the end of this I will die too. 

 I quickly ran to grab my dream journal before I left, and _realized that I still need to write down my two lucid dreams that I had._ 

 I recognized that I would have to find a new place to live, and Bree made an offer. I was going to be living with her for awhile, when I was advised by relatives that my cousins from down south were coming to pick me up.

 I got in the car with my uncle (thankfully on the other side of the family tree than the batshit insane aunt) and we drove to his house. The entire time I was thinking about the lucid dreams that I had before this dream. 

 When we got to his house, I discovered that they were having a family reunion! There were people that I had never seen there. One of the members that I especially bonded with was an elderly man in a wheel chair. He was kind, and despite not telling him what was happening, he seemed to understand.

*AP Stats*

 My partner and I were giving our final presentation for AP Statistics. 

* Secret Photographer!*

 I was in my sixth hour when I saw one of my karate instructors there. She was taking pictures of the students. I had never realized before that she doubled as a photographer. I thought that was interesting. There was a strange young man hovering around me the entire time.

----------


## Queen Zukin

lol almost forgot again! I've been so epically busy with things, in a good way!  ::D:  school is over forever <3333

* May 25th 2011*

_ "making a video at school"_

*Karate...Cleaning*

 I was at karate, but instead of practicing we spent the entire hour cleaning. It was pretty lame. I noticed that they had set up their own radio stations and dancing lessons. I read a poster and it said that on Wednesdays they listened to dubstep, which sounded pretty cool and was one of the few genres that really interested me.  

* May 26th 2011*

* Raving*

 I went raving with my friend. It was still light outside, it was probably around 2pm actually. She said that we should leave after a couple hours cause I wasn't looking too good. I wasn't sure what that meant, but I followed her to her friends house where they were having a party. 

* Treasure Quest!*

 I was on a treasure quest with Joe and a group of his friends. We were plundering a giant's cave. The trail was on a scenic mountain and we would sometimes have to jump over gaps in the cliff.

 At one point I remember we were almost to the end, when I saw what looked to be a giant fondant cake. I wondered why it was there...we followed the fondant cake to a giant kitchen where it showed us the loot. The treasure was really lame though.

----------


## Queen Zukin

...I started this yesterday with all intentions of finishing it...Got distracted and went raving with a friend and forgot all about this til today lol. Now i have to finish it. xD

*May 27th 2011*

*Exploding Water Heater*

 Joe and I were going to go to a rave, but first we had to go to my basement to pick up some cool outfits. 

 I had many many spiral staircases going to the basement. Some of the staircases weren't safe - they were falling apart and became obstacles. 

 On the last set of spiral stairs (I believe there were three sets of spiral staircases going down), I noticed something. This was the exact same staircase from a previous dream I had a long time ago! 



*Spoiler* for _"2 Foot Staircase" Dream - 8/7/2009_: 



I was outside, standing in some long line. They were doing casting for some kind of movie.

I went inside a cafeteria, and sat with my friends. Some instructors came out and told us that they would be showing us where our lockers were. They took us in groups.

I was slow, and my group went ahead of me. They went through the blue and white colored gym, and then up a very long narrow staircase.

The staircase was only 2 feet in width, and was many many flights tall. The railing was messed up, and every time you had to turn into another flight of stairs, you had to jump OVER the railing.

I'm afraid of heights, and was relieved when I reached the top. Until I saw what lay beyond.

At the top of the giant staircase was a very small platform with no railings. It was square and white, and had a tiny little ladder that was about 3 feet tall (mind you, its a one hundred foot drop if you fall off this platform!) onto a green hall.

"I can't do this," I said in fear.

"Sure you can," a man said. Where was this voice coming from?

I looked down and saw a man, apparently called the "Driver", who would help people from one platform to the next. He helped me get myself into the green silk hall.

When I was in the hall, it was sort of a playhouse structure. I felt happy and safe in it...




 I sort of made the connection, but not entirely. I didn't realize that if what I am seeing is from a previous dream, then it would not be unreasonable to do a reality check!

 When we got to the bottom of the staircase we realized that the water heaters were going to explode! We also realized that there were purple frogs in the basement, which was pretty cool.  :Shades wink: 

*English Spoken Essay*

 In our English class we were to give a spoken essay to a lady who would pretend to be a job interviewer. A lot of people were miserably failing at this, so I took a pass and went to the cafeteria so I could have a good think over of what to say. While I was in the cafeteria, I was greeted by SM.

* May 28th*

* English Freakout*

 It's time for me to start realizing that all school dreams and scenes require a reality check.  I was in English class when the teacher gives us a huge packet of science and history homework. This made everyone pretty mad, since it was the last day of school and we would have to come in the next day just to turn it in, and also that half of the words were cut off or didn't print properly. In one part of the dream I was in my 9th grade history teacher's room. 

*Car Madness*

 I just got out of school when I realized that I couldn't find my car at all. It wasn't anywhere in the parking lot. I received a phone call from my mom telling me that she drove my car home. I asked her how she drove it without the keys, and she simply responded that "your car is pretty easy to hotwire".  ::shock:: 

 Later in the dream I was with Joe and a few other people. It was around 4 in the morning and we were trying to escape to somewhere. I think that we had just came from a small rave, and I remember that in this building there was also a second floor that overlooked the first floor where people could just sit down and watch the music without the intense sound.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Rabid Raccoon* 

 I was a dog - that could talk. I was trying out a lot of foods cause they tasted so much different. Cherries, for instance, tasted freaking horrible. 

 I was with another dog friend of mine, and there was this rabid raccoon attacking us. We were both growling at it and hiding in a tree. The raccoon jumped up and I grabbed it with my sharp teeth. I flung it against the tree until it started bleeding and died.

 The scene zoomed out and showed a bunch of other rabid animals coming for us, including gorillas. 

*Overdosed*

 I wasn't thinking, and somehow overdosed on a bunch of drugs. I remember realizing my mistake, and waiting for something to happen, but nothing ever happened.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Un-Synced*

  I woke up in my bed. My eyes were still closed and I could feel that I was holding my cell phone in my hand. 

 With my eyes still closed, I lifted up the cell phone to check the time. 

 I opened my eyes and I could not see my hand or the cell phone! I was certain that I was holding it, I could feel that I was holding it! I waved it around in the air but in my vision I still saw nothing. It was strange because what I was seeing was not corresponding to what I was sensing. 

This caused me to become lucid. I saw my cellphone still on the carpet (even though I could still feel that my right hand was holding it), and went to grab it. The sensation of touching it and the vision of seeing me grab it were really really unsynced. It was so strange. 

 I flipped open the phone and it said _'Paralell'_.

 "Hey. You're stuck in here too?" I heard a voice next to me. 

 There was a young man in my bedroom! Even though I don't recall the previous dream now (previous dream may have been the HP dream below), I recall thinking _"Wasn't he from my last dream?"_

 "This dream is so bizarre feeling," I whispered.

 "Yeah, it's like being trapped in the brain of the dream," He responded - those exact words. And he was very right, it felt exactly like that. It felt as if I was stuck between two dimensions. The dream was unstable and out of sync, it didn't even feel like a real dream. It felt like I was in a dream's dream. 

*Fighting to the Death*

_ "Fighting to the Death - Harry Potter"_ is what I wrote in my dream journal, but I remember just a few fragments. There were giant gravestones that were following us, but I remember little about Harry Potter other than a scene of him casting a spell. 

*Manual Transmission*

 I was trying to drive a manual transmission, and kept accidentally killing the car. But it was a lot better than I would have expected it to be.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Snowing!! In June!*

 I keep having a lot of dreams that I forget to write down about it snowing in May. So, this has became a dream sign for me. 

 It was early morning and I was pulling out of the driveway when I realized that the grass had a thick layer of snow on it! I realized this wasn't very plausible, and I had dreamed about this many times, so I did a reality check. I looked at my hands, but both had 5 fingers. I thought that maybe perhaps it really had snowed in June. 

* Disassembled Car*

 I was going to drive Joe to school. I looked at the car for a minute, and realized that there was something funny looking about it. The doors had been completely removed along with the entire metal casing! 

* 1:30 am*

 I woke up...and realized that I was going to be late! I looked at the clock, but it was only half past one. There were people in my bathroom putting on make up and getting dressed. 

 I quickly got ready to leave and saw that there were loads and loads of people trying to board the bus. I wondered why the clock had shifted and 1:30 AM was now the time to go to school. 

*Total Arrest*

 There was a family who lived near the top of an apartment complex. The extended family lived with them, and there was a little girl watching the television. The scene zoomed out and there was a police car heading for the house. The FBI surrounded the building.

 The program that the small girl was watching on the television was interrupted by Breaking News. The television showed a helicopter and many many police men surrounding the building in which she lived with her family. She was shocked. 

 The police men went to the top floor and broke the door down in the house. They took the old father who lived with his children on the basis of insanity.

 The scene changes to someone vomiting in a sink.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I have to type this up fast cause I have to go again!! 

Ok, yesterday I dreamed about giant spiders in my bedroom, so I went to sleep upstairs instead. 

*June 4th 2011*

* Building Tents*

 I was playing minecraft, and there was someone important on the server. Everyone was going crazy over his appearance, while I just hid in some corner. I decided to make a really cool psychedelic house. It sort of looked like a tepee. 

 The game turned back into real life, and now all of my friends were in the tent that was on the driveway. We were painting the walls with designs, like giraffe patterns. Out patterns got erased though.

 Later, a strong wind started to pick up and we were all blown away while still in the tent. It was pretty cool, actually. 

*New York - Revisited * 

 Joe, my family, the dog, and I were walking on a snow covered highway at night. A lot of people were walking on the highway, it was like we were evacuating or something. 

 We made it to a small town, which happened to be where I used to live in New York, and I recognized the old house! I ran up to it, and looked in the window, feeling shivers run down my back.

 It was abandoned and glass was shattered in. The left portion of it seemed as if someone had attempted to add a side of the house. It was white, while the rest of the house was still a dull pink. 

 Joe opened the door and looked inside. A headless man with a green T-shirt came running down the stairs! Joe screamed and ran out the door. 

 "Hahaha, got ya!" He said. He still didn't have a head when he said that jokingly, so I wondered WTF was going on here. We now weren't sure if the house was abandoned (AKA still "occupied") or if the home actually had a living set of residents. 

 We came in through the back door. To the left of me was an office space, which I don't remember being there in real life, but in the dream I accepted it. We walked up the stairs and found a cam corder. We turned it on and watched the last recorded video. It was a video of a newborn wrapped in a blanket. The mother/father was recording the child while an unknown presence was unwrapping the blanket. Basically, the video showed the blanket unwrapping itself on the newborn. 

 We proceeded up the stairs were we were greeted by the actual, living, and not undead, residents of the house. They told us that they were shocked to see us here, and that they would be glad to show us around. 

 We went upstairs where the bedrooms were. We went into my parents old room, which had green carpeting (I don't remember it having light green carpeting, I'll have to check). It was also narrower than I remember. In the middle by the side there was a giant hole in the floor. It looked as if a meteorite had crashed through the ceiling and into the floor. 

 We left that room, and went into a another room that was pink. At the very end was one of those window shelf things. I tried to remember whose room this was, but I couldn't think of ANYONE who had a room in our old house with one of those modern windows. Our windows had been old and decrepit. I thought that it was perhaps my sister's room, as she had the pink room and I had the blue one, but the pink was still too bright. The floor though, that was one of the few right things here. It was a hard wood, creaky floor. 

 I wanted to see my old room. 

 "You can't go in there." One of the residents said. 

 "Why not?"

 "Because that's where we keep _her_." They whispered dauntingly and pointed to my bedroom door. The door had been boarded up and bolt locked. 

 I was going to go in there anyways, when I woke up. 

 Sorry if that dream didn't make much sense, there's a lot to that old creepy house.  ::?:

----------


## Queen Zukin

I got home and to bed around 7am and and slept until about noon, when I had to go to my friend's grad party. I remember nothing. I'm going to bed early tonight, but I sort of feel like I'm free running my sleep.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Okay I just got in about four hours of sleep. I was planning on actually sleeping in until the morning, but I feel too energized to continue sleeping. 

* Hypnotist*

 I think I was in the old sanatorium. I was in one of the many underground tunnels. It was really dark and I could barely see. I'm not sure where the 'hypnotist' came in really, but I remember losing a bet with this man and he put me into a trance like state in which I could not see or feel the exit of the dilapidated underground tunnels. 

  Under the curse, I felt the walls but there was no way out. From what I could see, it looked as if a rocky mass had fallen in and completely covered both ends of the tunnel, trapping me into a small room. I woke up, still not aware that I was no longer dreaming, and ran to the wall, found the door, and ran out of my room before realizing that I had already awoken. 

*Smart Fish* 

 There was a large aquarium in the center of the room filled with many very small fish. There were miniature minnows, TINY sharks (about the size of a small minnow), and other teeny replicas. 

 I was watching one of the minnows. It was avoiding the tiny shark, but also luring it on. The small shark tried several times to eat the little minnow, but the minnow was too quick. The minnow lured the tiny shark closer to itself, and the minnow ate the tiny shark!  ::shock:: 

 I was so surprised that a tiny fish could think this strategically. It grew about 100 times its size into an entirely different species of fish. It was a shiny, silvery fish that had tropical aspects. 

*A Mixture of Things*

 I was on the computer surfing the net. I was doing research for an essay or a presentation that I would have to give. 

 I was looking into a scene in a children's movie to use for my project. The dream scene zoomed in as I watched the scene. It looked sort of like something from Aladdin, and excuse me if this scene IS indeed from Aladdin, I don't remember the plot of the movie.

 There was a woman standing in some kind of tower of a castle with one of her guards. They were telling her that her prince wasn't coming, he had died in some sort of war. The princess was contemplating some sort of astral travel to visit her deceased prince. 

 The prince walks up to the tower and greets the princess. The princess is pretty pissed off now because everyone lied to her that her love was dead. She runs down the 700 flights of stairs, crying in joy or grief or something - I don't know, and the prince follows to try to comfort her. But he ultimately breaks up with her. 

 After that, I had to walk the dog.  :tongue2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

I slept about 6 hours later and barely remembered any dreams. 

* Rave Pool*

 This dream is pretty fragmented, but Joe and I found a really cool "rave pool". You'd go into the pool, which was constantly changing colors and temperatures and chill with other raves. 

* Explosion in the Russia Building*

 There were buildings that were dedicated/represented to certain countries, and we were helping them. One of the Russia buildings got bombed, which was rather scary. I was standing in front of the doorway in, when suddenly I hear booms and bright lights. I see images of people panicking and dieing.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Earthquake* 

 I was playing the Sims, when there was suddenly an earthquake!

 The house shook and I was now no longer playing the game but living it. 

 The massive earthquake caused the ground to open up, and my parents fell down into the earth!

 I was so sad, so confused, I wondered if this was some horrible nightmare. 

*Kandiiii*

 Everyone got together and made kandi, lol. Our neighbors house caught on fire.

----------


## Queen Zukin

ksdjfsd OK I'm going to try to find the lost DJ entries....Thank the buddha I put this one on the other DJ too. 
*
THEY EAT WORMS*

 I was in my bedroom, there were worms everywhere. Maggots, earthworms, larvae. They were infesting my bedroom. There were worms hanging from strings like spiders, worms in the bedsheets, worms in the clothes. I couldn't take it anymore! I ran out of my bedroom and out of the house, and "woke up".

I was a tribal child and our group was getting together to share our dreams from last night. People went around in a circle and the elders predicted what they thought the dreams meant. When I shared mine, the elders possessed little concern, and told me that I had some conflicts which I had to resolve.

I went to sleep the next night, and had a horrible, much worse dream. I dreamed that there were people who would abduct individuals in the night, take them to their "farm", crucify or hang them, and then wait for the bodies to rot. The people would then eat the worms and maggots from the bodies.

When I told the tribal elders of this dream, they expressed much more concern. They had several tribal members patrol the area at night to guard the camp. All the while, I was obsessed with spelling out 'THEY EAT WORMS' out of magazine letters. 



 I did this over and over again, trying to find the perfect letters for each, trying to put my message in the perfect spot, and spending hours on this task. I became a monster myself, obsessively making that sentence over and over again.

And, my dream had been correct. During the night, a man on patrol had been abducted and taken away. The tribal people didn't want to say what had happened to the man, but we all already knew.

The next night everyone was on patrol. The goal was to catch the killer. I was armed with a rifle and stationed near the beginning of the tribal perimeters.

The killer returned, this time with a strategy that fooled all of us. He snatched up a young little boy and I, and took us away. He took us over a bridge, so far away that by the time we got there it was daytime again. He took us into a trailer, and told us that he was going to show us his farm.

He opened the backdoor of his trailer, and right outside the door were bodies of people. Each body had its own post that it was tied to. The bodies were bloody, and many of their intestines had been removed, strewn across the yard. They were bleeding from the eyes, if they were fortunate to still have eyes. The worst part, was that some of these dead corpses still had fragments of life in them. They were just barely hanging on as worms and maggots ate their insides.

He told us that at first it was nauseating to see, but after working here for sometime it became a 'healing process' to him.  :Eek: 

 I think I've had this dream before, because even though I woke up, I knew that the chain of events would lead to us being his next victims.

----------


## Nephanim

*June 9*

*Seoul*

 I met one of the exchange students, he told me he was from Korea! He was having trouble making friends, so I thought that I would be his friend.

 I asked him what his name was, and he told me his name was Seoul. He showed me the name in writing, exactly as above. When trying to read it, I kept mispronouncing it and he had to correct me lol. I woke up, googled 'Seoul' to find that it was the capital of South Korea with the exact same pronunciation as he described. Pretty cool.

* I had an 'Almost Lucid'*

 I was talking to MS and Joe about some dreams I had the other night. I told them that I had been having some really weird dreams about snakes, and that I had an almost lucid too. I don't remember these dreams.  :Sad: 

 *Party in the School*

 We were having another party in the school, I remember looking up to the clock and it was around 1 am or something.

*June 10*

*Secret HUGE rave*

 I was at a small rave in a big building. Once enough people came, the owners revealed that the back wall was actually a giant door. They moved the door and revealed a HUGE stadium with so many people like a huge concert. ATB was playing. They were going to play some UK hardcore next, and I didn't want to miss it but I had to go to a lame meeting in the back of the room for my university orientation. Before I went there, I was sort of dazed with the music. My friend was trying to wake me up cause some creepy tall guy was trying to make a move on me. I didn't notice that he had his hand on me until she told me. He was creepy.

* Putting the dog down  :Sad: *

 I was standing in my front yard talking to my friend. Both her dog and mine had to be put down. I was really frustrated over this because it was way too early for any of this to happen. Her dad was going to take the two dogs into the woods. I protested this but couldn't make a difference.

* Spring Violin*

 I was at my piano lessons and the sheet music for Winter had arrived. There was a problem with it though. It was made for violin. There was a young guy there who offered to play it for us with his violin. His violin was peachy colored and looked like a gourd with strings. He played decent. There were a lot of people walking past us while he played. There was a guy who was carrying a pig on a wagon. The pig was stuck in a "vest" that had long extending thorns on it.

 *Hearing Music*

 I was in the house when I heard piano music being played. I wondered if my mom had decided to try and play something on the piano, but there was no one there. I asked her if she heard anything, but she hadn't. I deduced that I was probably having waking HH, but I really liked the tune that was being played. I looked at the sheet music that was on the piano, but it was just the last page of the last song I was playing. I needed to write this melody down somewhere.

*June 12*

Worm dream plus this stuff:





> That is creepy because it could actually happen.



 Most certainly. I didn't understand it when I woke up, I was certain that I had seen this before in a movie or something because it seemed too "logical", term used loosely, to be in a dream. Not even that, sometimes I just wake up with a feeling that the dream was not mine, like I've seen it before or something.

 I said I would be back to post more dreams, and I remember just a couple.

* Fuzzy Lucid*

 I remember realizing that I had the capacity to be aware in a dream, and thus I was so. I'm not sure if I did a reality check, though I do remember waving my hands in the air a bit. Everything was very fuzzy and unclear, though. I found this annoying and there was a lot of visual snow. I still need to remember to visit the MDRC!

* FT Club Meeting*

 The FT Club was having a meeting, in the middle of the night, at school. I remember that we were running up and down the hallways, and someone was giving another person a piggy back ride. They must have had too much caffeine.

*June 13*

*#1-D1*
*Childhood Monster Reunion!*

 Many types of monsters were lined down the street, some not scary and some very scary. They wanted me to greet them. They were apparently all of the monsters of my childhood nightmares that wanted to have a reunion.

 A lady was guiding me down the street. She told me not to make any sudden movements and not to piss any of the monsters off. Some of the monsters were people, tall fake girls, and some of them looked like creatures from Where the Wild Things Are.

 Many of them were actually very friendly and delighted to see me. There was one "monster" that caught my eye. She was beautiful and standing alone. She told me that her name was Athena, like the goddess, and that she was trapped.

 She took me to where she lived in the dreamscape. It was in a delightful pond with a small waterfall. She said that she would like to move dreamscapes, but couldn't because there was another monster ruling over her. She told me that he had put a curse on the edges of the pond so that she could not escape the dreamscape. The edges of the pond were made of stone. I dove underwater to look at the stones. It seemed to be in a puzzle. If one could solve the puzzle, then one could free her.

* Projector Game*

 I was in Joe's basement and we were having our friends over again. Joe had constructed a projector and split the room into two halves. Both halves had a gymnastics mat on each side, and both had an image from a projector on each of their corresponding walls. The goal of the game was to influence the other team's image. After the game was over, we decided to eat some ice cream. Joe's had Dove Bars and fudgesicles in his freezer, so we snacked on that. Later, after I woke up, my mother told me that she went to the shop this morning and had bought Dove Bars, ha.  :tongue2: 

* Meg in the Backseat*

 Meg was in the backseat of the car listening to my iPod. Apparently I had made an EDM playlist for her, even though I remember hearing it and it was really nothing that I liked very much.

 *Arguing on the DV*

 I had gotten into some silly debate on politics on the forums. I remember someone saying something about there being "156 states". I think I had this dream because on Facebook someone brought up the "Obama claims he's visited 57 states" quote last night.

 *Statue Dance*

 I was at a dance, it was in a barn, and we had to get into random groups. Our group had 6 girls and 2 guys, and we had to pair up guy to girl, and I knew this wasn't going to work out at all, so I left the group. Everyone had paired up already and I was left without a partner. There was a statue in the corner of the room, so I decided that would be my partner LOL. I think I did it for shits and giggles, cause in a few minutes the entire room was focused on my epic dance with my paralyzed, stone partner. I was like the techno viking, it was pretty cool.

 *Car Jacked*

 I just got out of a party and went into the dark, dim parking lot. I saw two men hunched over my car, I wasn't sure if they were just looking at it or doing something suspicious.

 I got a little closer before I could see that they were removing the bottom part of my windshield! I had heard things about this parking lot, and how it was often considered a shady part of town.

 I ran up to them and yelled, "What the fuck are you doing?!"

 They turned around, surprised. One of them tried to take a punch but I countered and threw him to the ground. I grabbed one of the tools they were using, a hammer lol, and threatened them with it. Another man took a lunge and shoved me into a green door of a small barn. I pulled off a Tifa Lockhart...

Image: http://i1205.photobucket.com/albums/...in/Tifa3-1.jpg

 ...and redirected the force of falling on the door to the force of lunging back off of it into a giant kick to the man's face. It was awesome.  ::D: 

 I won the fight, and got on a double-decker bus. We were now going on a tour!  ::roll::

----------


## Queen Zukin

Nephanim. I declare my love for you. How did you find those?

----------


## Nephanim

I'm subscribed to your dream journal by email.  :smiley:  They're all sitting in my inbox.

Enjoy!

----------


## Queen Zukin

*#1-dS1*Reposting just June 13th's cause this is secretly important  :Whistle: 

_June 13_

*Childhood Monster Reunion!*

Many types of monsters were lined down the street, some not scary and some very scary. They wanted me to greet them. They were apparently all of the monsters of my childhood nightmares that wanted to have a reunion.

A lady was guiding me down the street. She told me not to make any sudden movements and not to piss any of the monsters off. Some of the monsters were people, tall fake girls, and some of them looked like creatures from Where the Wild Things Are.

Many of them were actually very friendly and delighted to see me. There was one "monster" that caught my eye. She was beautiful and standing alone. She told me that her name was Athena, like the goddess, and that she was trapped.

She took me to where she lived in the dreamscape. It was in a delightful pond with a small waterfall. She said that she would like to move dreamscapes, but couldn't because there was another monster ruling over her. She told me that he had put a curse on the edges of the pond so that she could not escape the dreamscape. The edges of the pond were made of stone. I dove underwater to look at the stones. It seemed to be in a puzzle. If one could solve the puzzle, then one could free her.

*Projector Game*

I was in Joe's basement and we were having our friends over again. Joe had constructed a projector and split the room into two halves. Both halves had a gymnastics mat on each side, and both had an image from a projector on each of their corresponding walls. The goal of the game was to influence the other team's image. After the game was over, we decided to eat some ice cream. Joe's had Dove Bars and fudgesicles in his freezer, so we snacked on that. Later, after I woke up, my mother told me that she went to the shop this morning and had bought Dove Bars, ha.

*Meg in the Backseat*

Meg was in the backseat of the car listening to my iPod. Apparently I had made an EDM playlist for her, even though I remember hearing it and it was really nothing that I liked very much.

*Arguing on the DV*

I had gotten into some silly debate on politics on the forums. I remember someone saying something about there being "156 states". I think I had this dream because on Facebook someone brought up the "Obama claims he's visited 57 states" quote last night.

*Statue Dance*

I was at a dance, it was in a barn, and we had to get into random groups. Our group had 6 girls and 2 guys, and we had to pair up guy to girl, and I knew this wasn't going to work out at all, so I left the group. Everyone had paired up already and I was left without a partner. There was a statue in the corner of the room, so I decided that would be my partner LOL. I think I did it for shits and giggles, cause in a few minutes the entire room was focused on my epic dance with my paralyzed, stone partner. I was like the techno viking, it was pretty cool.

*Car Jacked*

I just got out of a party and went into the dark, dim parking lot. I saw two men hunched over my car, I wasn't sure if they were just looking at it or doing something suspicious.

I got a little closer before I could see that they were removing the bottom part of my windshield! I had heard things about this parking lot, and how it was often considered a shady part of town.

I ran up to them and yelled, "What the fuck are you doing?!"

They turned around, surprised. One of them tried to take a punch but I countered and threw him to the ground. I grabbed one of the tools they were using, a hammer lol, and threatened them with it. Another man took a lunge and shoved me into a green door of a small barn. I pulled off a Tifa Lockhart...


...and redirected the force of falling on the door to the force of lunging back off of it into a giant kick to the man's face. It was awesome.

I won the fight, and got on a double-decker bus. We were now going on a tour!

----------


## Queen Zukin

Okay recall was shot last night, I didn't remember anything at all.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Let's see if I wrote anything in my dream journal last night because I don't remember squat diddly...Nope nothing.  :Sad: 

 I remembered the dream this afternoon, and then forgot it again. I know it had something to do with large open spaces and a blue sky. And maybe a game? And chalk...Maybe chalk.

----------


## Wildman

Hmm, just curious... do you find it useful to post in your journal even when you have no recall? Does it help motivate you / remain focused on dreaming or is it just to maintain the habit of journaling?

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Hmm, just curious... do you find it useful to post in your journal even when you have no recall? Does it help motivate you / remain focused on dreaming or is it just to maintain the habit of journaling?



 I think it's just to remain in habit...A lot of the time I don't even post when I have no recall though. I probably shouldn't have waited so long to post today's dreams, I'm really tired and unclear now.

*Fountain Mountain Camp*

 I was going to "summer camp" with a bunch of other kids. We were walking by the mountains. I hoped that we would get to climb them, but I knew that the kids were too little to climb that. 

 We walked past an area that was full of giant square fountains until we came to an indoor pool. There was supposed to be a lady there teaching moral lessons.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I remember a bunch of jumbled dreams last night. I don't know where one ends and the other begins, so this may be slightly inaccurate. 

*Graduation 2*

 I was in graduation again. They were holding a ceremony for the college freshmen class, though. The sophomores were there too. There was a lady who was handing out our essays that we supposedly wrote for a test. She was really crazy. 

*Bouncy House!* 

 I was at a party with many friends that I knew from school. We were in a giant bouncy house. SD was there, and I remember that he did something that was incredibly kind.  

 I remembered a third dream, but now I forgot.  ::?:

----------


## Queen Zukin

I remember the forgotten dream!

* Egg Swatches*

 I biked to a paint store. I needed to quickly redecorate something in the house.

 The paint store wasn't really even a store. It was a fenced in area with giant colored eggs. The eggs would be different colors, and once you found the color that you wanted you would open the egg and scoop up as much paint as you would need. 

 Next to the "store" some of my friends were having a party. 

 I went back to redecorate the house and it earthquaked. I remember seeing an icon popping up letting me know that it was an 11 on the Richter scale, lol.  :tongue2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

if there is some sort of afterlife, it's gotta be a huge hardcore rave <3

 I got home late last night, and don't remember anything again. Lame, I know. I woke up sometime in the early morning and remembered a dream, but falsely assumed that I would, of course, remember it. Need to start writing them down again.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Drowning*

 I was at a miniature water park. People would ride tricycles down the water slides. It was really dangerous, but that's just the way it worked. 

 I came down off of one of the water slides and into the water. I tried to come up out of the water to clear my eyes of the stinging chlorine, but there was a kid following me around splashing the stinging water back into my eyes. His little hands pushed me back down into the water and I couldn't come back up. Somehow, I didn't have enough strength to overcome his, I should have seeing as he had just passed toddler age. 

 Water filled my lungs as I tried to breathe. Woke up. 

* Overbooked Hotel*

 A group of friends and I were checking into a hotel. There weren't enough beds for us in the room, so I half-seriously joked to sleep in the bathroom. I went inside the bathroom to find that there was already a lady sleeping there!

----------


## Queen Zukin

I was really tired yesterday so I went to bed early but then could barely sleep at all. I slept in isolated chunks then gave up trying to sleep around 6am. 

 I think one of the first dreams of the night had something to do with a jack o'lantern. 

*Hidden Hangout*

 I was driving to a city where I was going to probably rave for awhile. I walked inside the building where I was greeted by a man. A girl was in the corner crying. Apparently she had just had a colonoscopy  ::shock:: . 

 They directed us back outside where we had to walk across giant swinging bridges to arrive at the destination. There were also bridges that were literally swings that one would have to jump across to reach the other side, too. 

 When I got there, it was like paradise. They were playing some electro and everyone was pretty chill. The cliff dropped off to nothingness and I thought for a moment how this might possibly be a dream...

* Escaping the Boarding School! (Old dream)*

 I just randomly remembered this dream today. I know it's not from last night, it feels at least 2-3 weeks old. 

 I had been stuck in a boarding school...Just remembered more of this dream... ::shock::  

 OK, scratch that, well, sorta. I had been put in a boarding school and was being toured around. They let me wander on my own for a bit to get acquainted. Near the most upstairs tower (it was like Hogwarts), I found an old, dusty room. I opened the door and looked around. 

 This is where it gets blurry again because this dream is so old. I THINK that there was a coffin inside the room, and inside the coffin either a vampire or Draco Malfoy rose up from it. I remember making a pact with the creature and promising to help the kids escape the boarding school. I remember shattered glass.

 I went back outside where the students were. The head teacher was making the students do horrible, unnecessary tasks. We formed an alliance and broke free.

 I remember then running back up the stairs and the head teacher became a giant witch. I went back upstairs to where the vampire/Draco Malfoy was and that's where shit hit the fan.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*#2-dS2*
 I went to bed around 10pm and had bad sleep until around midnight. I kept waking up way too hot and uncomfortable. I tried to sleep without covers for a few minutes but that felt really weird. I put an eye mask on, and instantly it felt as if my body temperature was normal again  ::shock:: . Apparently, I _really_ didn't like the light.

*Trike Race!!*

 Another dream about tricycles...

 I was at with a large group of people and we were split off into two groups: red and blue. I was on the red team. Both teams got tricycles for every member of their group. The goal was to race down the hill on the tricycle as fast as you could without falling or wiping out. At the end of the hill there was an old house and you could win the race by being the first one to touch the door knob. 

 I started out pretty slow and then when the others got distracted I managed to dart ahead. I touched the door knob and a lady with a birthday cake came out of the house. 

 The team gathered for a speaker. I don't remember what he spoke about, but I think it was a motivational speech. 

* Playground*

 I don't remember anything about this dream. I had wrote the word "playground" down and then nothing about it. 

*Mad Scientist Man*

 I needed to come to school early (arrgh dreamsign!) to finish a project, even though school was completely over. I went to my first hour and I was one of the few people there. The computers had been rearranged and the room looked a lot cleaner.

 When I finished my project I decided to just walk around the school before going home again. Everything was really chaotic, like a crowded department store. I saw one of my classmates painting a masterpiece and other seniors working on projects. 

 There was a man on the floor, he was probably around 40 or 50. He was drawing lines with chalk. He told me that he created a miniature car of sorts that, when ignited, would follow the line of chalk. 



 The miniature car would start on the left and work its way through the chalk patterns. I watched his work, and I noticed that almost every other time when he lit a match the fire alarms would go off but no one would freak out.

 I decided it was eventually time to go home. When I walked back outside the school I noticed that it was a lot darker than when I came here...

* Five or Sixty*

 It was night and I was on a road home. I'm not sure what I did, but something happened that caused me to brake rapidly. When the danger was gone, I started moving again, but there was something wrong with the car!

 If I tapped on the acceleration once, the car would cruise at 5MPH, but if I hit it again, it would suddenly speak to 60MPH and over. 

 I was safe going 60MPH for most of the trip, until I had to brake to get on the direct road home. I had to stand on the brakes, it was kind of frightening. 

 The rest of the way home was even worse since I had to go sixty MPH on a road that was not meant for that. 

 When I got home I looked at my car. We discovered that there was something wrong with my engine, and the right side of it had to be removed. 

 Mom had to borrow my car for a few minutes, so I told her that she could now only use the left side of the acceleration and brake pedal, lol.  ::roll::

----------


## Queen Zukin

I've been having computer troubles so sorry about this being late. 


~~~~~_ June 22nd, 2011_~~~~

*Talented Twirler* 

 I was standing in someone's back yard. They had a swingset. I was chilling out, people watching. Their backyard was more in the woods, so I guess I was actually stalking them, but whatever.  :tongue2: 

 I discovered that I could use the swings to "hover" in the air. This got the attention of the people I was stalking and they came over to me and asked how I was doing that. I really had no idea, but I wanted to see if I could do it without the aid of a swingset. 

 I stood up and jumped in the air doing a spin. I realized that I could hover in the air by balancing the force of gravity with the force of my arms pushing back down into the air. It was sort of like flapping wings, but graceful. I taught them how to do it, and all of us looked like spinning tops. 

 My friend was having a party at her house down the road. I went to her party, but kept remembering that I forgot something important back at my house.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Purifying*

 I was driving around at night. I wasn't really sure where I was going, I was following the directions from a GPS. 

 On doing a left hand turn, I accidentally hit the curb. A cop came out of nowhere and gave me a $500 ticket for "driving on the sidewalk". 

 I was pretty pissed so I kept on driving. Everything was really dark. I don't think my headlights were even working. I came to a small subdivision. There was a house with so many flowers. The road and pavement was covered by these blossoming flowers that were growing all over the place. 

 The owners of the house saw me in their yard and invited me inside. I had to fix my car, which had now turned into an automatic wagon. 

 I left a few hours later, thanking the owners for a place to rest. 

 I was now with someone else and still following my GPS. The directions given to me by the GPS weren't making any sense. 

 It was daytime and we were in a big city. The GPS told me to walk around the corner of the building where I would come to a pond built behind it. 

 My friend and I followed the directions of the GPS and found the small pond. There was a staircase leading over it that lead to a door going into the back of the building. The door was locked. 

 "Hey, this might help!" My partner called out. There was a blue key in the small pond. It was resting under a leaf. I picked it up and unlocked the door. 

 Inside the small room there were three women. One of the women was blue, and the other caucasian with long, red hair. They were tall. The third women was of average height. She wore glasses and seemed to be the apprentice of sorts to the women. 

 The two outstanding women told us that they were the goddesses of water and healing, and that we had came to their realm with a purpose. 

 The woman with the red hair began to heal my partner while I focused on the blue woman. She pointed to a spot near my carotid artery and one of my chakras and told me that this was the source of suffering for me. She informed me that she was going to begin a healing ritual. IT FELT SO WEIRD. And awesome. It felt as if I was a transparent ghost, and a waterfall was rushing through my being. It was purifying.  :smiley: 

 When the goddesses had finished they began to engage in a sword fight with each other. They fought great and magical. 

 We were left in the room with the apprentice. She was sorting vials. 

 I started to think and wonder where I was and how this just happened. 

 "You're in a dreamscape," The apprentice answered. 

_Wait...Did I just say that outloud?!_... I thought

 "Nope," She announced.

_ ...Telepathic?_  I wondered.

 "Yep." She admitted. 

 :tongue2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

I was at my friend's house last night. Zero recall.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Another rough night again. I remember a few fragments. In one of them I was looking in the mirror and I was extremely pale. In the other I was looking for my iPod and found it under my bike seat (in the dream, the bike seat flipped up to reveal a hidden storage compartment. It was really cool and I wish they did that in real life). Mom ordered a pizza.

----------


## Queen Zukin

* Late Assignment*

 I was in my senior sixth hour class and everyone was turning in an assignment. An assignment that I had completely forgotten about!

 It was a really easy one, easy enough to forget about and finish before class officially started. I started on the writing assignment quickly but couldn't finish in time. The teacher was putting on a movie and I worked through the assignment during the movie. I tried to turn it in and the end of the hour but was rejected. Other people were still turning in their assignments late, but it seems like she didn't want me to.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*#3-dS3(c-->w)*
 I felt a little uncomfortable switching up some of the variables for last night, but it sort of needed to happen. I probably fell asleep around 11pm to Midnight and woke up around 10:30am. Sleep was "wavy" at times, which was expected.

* House Party Details*

 I was talking with some friends and they told me that someone was having a house party tonight. I was trying to get details and deciding whether or not I would go. 

* Pink Rock*

 I wrote down in my dream journal _"almost hit by another car"_, but I don't remember this.  ::D: 

 Later in the dream, I found a sweet rock. It initially looked like quartz, but after holding it for a few seconds the rock turned pink. I was carrying it with me throughout the rest of the dream.

 I went into a gas station. There were people singing in harmony. They believed that if they sang like this, that the music had healing powers or something. 

* Simpsons Murder*

 I was a Simpson and was accused of murdering my family  :tongue2: . I was on trial for it. I hadn't actually murdered them. I remember seeing a giant sword thing come down and kill the family members. As sadistic as it sounds, it was kind of funny seeing the Simpsons dead and covered in blood. 

* Departure Times*

 We were discussing what time we wanted to leave for something. Someone said that they wanted to leave at 2pm and return at 5pm, but the other said that they wanted to leave at 5pm. I didn't really care, so I left to give the dog some water in his dish. 

*Not as I Remembered*

 We moved back to upstate New York, back in the old house. 

 I was touring the house again, being weary about some certain rooms. I didn't want to sleep in my old bedroom because it creeped me out, so it was arranged that I would sleep in a walk-in closet downstairs.  ::roll:: 

 That particular walk in closet doesn't exist in real life. I went out to the backyard and saw that the blue porch was disconnected from the back door. Seeing as the backdoor now drops off at a certain height without the porch, this posed a mild problem. I thought that this really wasn't how I remembered it to be. 

 I thought about how I was missing people back where I used to live, and that it was useless for me to move back out to the old house seeing as I was going to college in the fall, far away. I thought about visiting some of my old friends from when I used to live here. 

 Later in the dream, my sister walks in the room pale as a ghost. We ask her what happens and she responds, "_She greeted me and told me her name was Manny._" We laughed at that cause it was so ridiculous, but she swore that it happened.

 I still wouldn't go in my old room.  :tongue2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Flying Cars!!!*

 I had a new bike which I was riding down the dirt roads. It was a bike made for city street riding which didn't make this easy. I couldn't sit down on the bike when I was going down the hills and the potholes were horrible. I did this for what seemed like at least half an hour, until I saw a flying red car in the sky. 

 I looked at it for a moment, and thought how strange that was. Someone offered me a ride to it and explained that this was all new technology. We got to ride in the flying car. It was scary when it went ascended the skies because it put the car at a really steep angle. 

 The person offered to drop me back at the street where I was biking at. I told them that I couldn't remember the street that I was on exactly, but I knew that it started with an M. 

 We passed several street signs. All of the signs had these strange Chinese or Japanese names. It was as if the street signs were named by people's last names. We eventually found the street that I was on. 

*It's Snowing...Again!* 

 I was supposed to meet Marissa at my house. We would meet up there and go to her house. 

 I was getting my stuff in order when I walked outside to meet her. The ground was covered in SNOW. WHAT?!  :Oh noes: 

 "This is so cool!!!" I shouted, playing in the snow. 

 "I kept having dreams that it was snowing during summer, and it actually happened! How bizarre!" 

 :Bang head:  :Bang head:  :Bang head: 

_ ~~~Dreams from nap ~~~_

*Nustore*

 My friend and I were visiting a tropical beach. A local told us that they knew a way to get to an uninhabited beach. 

 We followed her through a tent and to the DAMNED RECURRING BEACH. 

 The tent was a portal. You'd go in and come out somewhere else. We came out near the beach at first in a swampy area, when one of the guys I was traveling with sighted a GIANT python. It began to attack him and the local girl helped to fight it off. 

 We went to the recurring beach. It was cloudy that day....And there was something in the sand... :Eek: 

 They were...python eggs! There were so many, gathered up in little nests but the snakes were no where to be found. There were lines in the sand showing that the snakes had slithered there. 

 The local beckoned us over to her. She had something in her hand. I read the package. It read: _Nustore_. 

 She explained to us that it was a hidden secret within the locals. It would protect an individual against any one thing that they desired. In our case, it would protect us against snakes. 

 We rubbed the cream into our hands and the local's eyes grew wide when she saw that my traveling partner's hands were illuminating. She said that he must be very spiritually adept for this to glow on skin contact. 

* Room Offering*

 I was driving around during night time. Some of my friends were meeting up outside the mall. I was talking to SB, and she said that her home situation wasn't looking too good. I offered her a place to stay.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*First Few Days*

 I was in college for the first few days. Everyone from highschool was there, grr. I hadn't received any of my books yet. It was Friday and I only had one class today, and it was a strange drama class. 

 People's names were written on the walls of the room and I wasn't sure if I was supposed to be here. This really didn't seem right. 

 People came in and started putting on costumes. I was assigned "the bucket man" costume. It was a strange suit of armor where the head piece looked as if someone was wearing an upside down bucket. I felt a little ridiculous, but I was glad that I hadn't been assigned the role of what some other people had to do. My exboyfriend was dancing on the table in his underwear to _I'm Too Sexy_. 

Photographers for the newspaper were taking pictures of all of this action, and I was just glad that I was wearing a bucket over my head so that no one could recognize me.  ::lol:: 

*Orbiting Sirius*

  I was living in a cross between Mumbai and Diagon Alley. There was a lot of poverty and there were winding staircases that lead to building upon building stacked upon themselves. The buildings were built poorly, and sometimes they were just mere tents. 

 The world leaders had decided to destroy the sun. They determined that it was useless for the world since we "could sustain ourselves without it". They did this despite hundreds of thousands of protests that everything would freeze. 

 When they destroyed the sun we watched as the world was engulfed in darkness. It was a creeping darkness. The scene zoomed out and we saw how it slowly took the world. 

 I had met a girl named Idani. We took shelter somewhere warm, knowing that it wouldn't last for long. 

 After about a half hour Idani and I came back out of the tent, puzzled as to why the Earth had not drastically cooled. We looked to the sky and saw a sun! It was bigger than our sun, and it was getting bigger as we watched too. 

 A man was walking past us and seemed to read the confusion on our faces. 

 "We lost orbit with the sun when we destroyed it. Our planet fell in line with Sirius now," He commented, "but we are getting way too close to this star." 

 Idani and I looked up again. The Earth had gotten so close to Sirius that we could actually see the sun flares arising from it. 


 As our planet loomed closer to the star the air was getting hotter and hotter. I heard screaming, and realized that someone had just caught on fire. They ran past us as a screaming ball of fire. The engines in cars were no longer safe because it was getting way to hot. People were getting desperate, if they were lucky enough not to spontaneously combust. 

 Idani and I went back into the main allies and I looked around for where my parents used to have a small house. I believed that there was also water in the cool basement. We could take cover there. 

 I told Idani to stay with a man I had met earlier. He was old and looked like wandering ascetic. 

 I ran back to the allies but couldn't find anything that resembled an entrance to a house. Small ally-side shops had taken over. I went inside one of the shops and looked around. They sold hijabs and other headgear. I pushed my way through all of the fabric to the back of the store where I found a small hallway. There was a creaky doorknob. I opened the door and went down the stairs. 

 To my surprise, there didn't seem to be anybody living there. I was fairly sure that this was our basement, but even if it wasn't we could still reside there. It was dark, but cooler than the blazing outside temperatures. 

 I noticed that on the other side of the basement there was another door. I feared that if I opened the door I would find a hostile family on the other side. I opened the door anyways and found that it lead to another empty basement. 

 I determined that this was a safe place to reside and went back for Idani. I found her and took the wandering ascetic with us. Temperatures had risen so greatly now that not only were people spontaneously combusting, but they were also now becoming ZOMBIES! 

 While we were running to the hidden basement, Idani told me that she had 30 coins that she could use for water. She had them in a little brown sack. We ran through a dark tunnel and came face to face with a zombie. Idani tripped and ripped the bag, coins spilt everywhere. 

 The zombie looked extremely deformed. It had giant teeth sticking out of its gums and its skin was burned crisp. I was about to fight it when I was woken up for breakfast.  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*In .3 Miles, Go Home*

 I had to make a 12 hour car trip and was using the GPS. I left at night and was about three hours along on the highway. 

 "In .3 miles, pull of to the side of the road." 

 ::?:  I did so, puzzled. 

 "Now, go back home," it commanded. 

 "Whatttt?" I asked myself. The GPS played an animation about tired drivers. It said it was too late for me to continue along. For some reason, I actually went home. 

 The next morning I went out to the car to make an early start when I realized that I had left the car on all night long! The fuel gauge was at minimum and the engine heat gauge was at maximum. 

* Dark Store*

 I don't remember this dream well. I keep getting random flashes of this one. I see darkness, like we are lost in a store with a power outage. 

* Bike Obstacles and House Tour*

 I woke up, and realized that I was going to be late! 

 I hopped on my bicycle and sped through the yard. People had taken stakes and tied string to them. It looked like people went crazy with clothes lines, except the clothes lines were anywhere from 3 inches to 3 feet in height. I was riding over the string and sometimes jumping it with the bike. 

 I wasn't sure what I was going to be late for, but it was at an open house tour. I went inside the house. It was clean, huge, and like a maze. Very complicated house.

----------


## Queen Zukin

_July 1st 2011_

 Sorry I don't feel like typing up each individual dream right now 

I was in a large room with RM, and she was humming some tune. The other people in the room suddenly hushed, and began to sing with her.I remembered a lucid, within the dream. I remember seeing many many fingers on each hand. I was excited that I remembered this, but I couldn't remember anything past it.  :Sad: My friends and I were heading to a party, and the GPS lead us back to my basement. There were, somehow, thousands of people in that room. It started out pretty cool and then melted into a giant cuddle puddle.  :tongue2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Lions at the Zoo*

 I was at the zoo with a smaller child, I think she was my younger sister in the dream. 

 We were standing in the lion's cage. We were told that there weren't any lions today. 

 A lion and her cub come out of nowhere and give us a strange look. It's a look of familiarity. 

 The lion cub gets on its hind legs and makes a gesture. My little sister came towards it and it leaped into her arms, playfully. The lions wanted our attention.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Ecstasy Dance*

  I woke up from a sleep over. The girl that was staying the night quickly ran home.

 I went out to the front yard. KK was there, looking for my mother. I told her that I had no idea where she was. My sister came out of the house and demanded that I go with her to an interview. 

 She started driving away when I quickly decided that maybe I should drive instead. She was driving maniacally. I switched seats with her, but before pulling out I waited for the cop to pass us. I didn't want him to discover that one of my break lights was out. 

Something made me really pissed off along the way to her interview. Not sure what it was though. I dropped her off and started to walk around the office building. It was really crowded. 

 "Everyone! Everyone! We want to welcome the DANCE CREW!!" I heard an announcer yell. He pointed to me subtly as if I was supposed to be up there dancing as well. I thought that this couldn't be too hard. 

 All of the dancers got on the floor and laid down. We were going to do a dance called _"The Zombie"_. 

 The members of the dance crew got up slowly as if they were being resurrected. The head announcer came over to me and offered me something in his hand. It was ecstasy. I wondered why he was doing this. 

 "We aren't called the Ecstasy Dancers for nothing!" He whispered to me.  ::shock::  LOL

I "remembered" that it was a dream, and decided why the hell not to do drugs. Doing drugs in dreams is fun. 

 I took it, and everything went really weird. It was as if the dream went in super fast hyper speed motion for a few minutes. Next thing I knew, I was talking to the other dancers. We were sharing our odd experiences. I lost lucidity.  :Sad: 

* Spotty Rain*

 I was at a grad party that was outside. It looked as if it was going to rain soon. 

 I saw the South Korean exchange student and went over to him to say hi. I realized that it was raining in some spots and not in others. I found it really amusing to walk in and out of the walls of rain.  He laughed at this and we walked back to the grad party together. We saw that it had also hailed a little bit. The balls of hail were enormous though, about golf ball size. 

 I got some friends together and went back to his house. He wanted to show us around. His host mother was Latino.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I haven't done D4 yet, obviously. Sorry, it will be a few more days. 

HH

_"I didn't like his hot wet taco sticking my fingers together!"_  ::shock::  ::shock:: 

*Happy Birthday and I stole my mom's car*

 The school was hosting another carnival like production for its leaving seniors. There were giant bouncy houses that went into the sky. They were being really strict about everything though, including the pizza.

 They flew the pizza in from another country and it was served by a blue martian. You'd think that would have had me do a reality check, but no. 

 We lined up to get our pizza, but they said that you had to be catholic/Christian to get it! Damn. I was walking with my friends and they were having the people who got the pizza recite "the 7th prayer of St. Joseph". I have no  idea what that really is or if it exists, but it was hilarious in the dream. It went something like this, _"Happy birthday to Paul and I stole my mom's brand new car!"_

*NHS Project Deadline* 

 There was a secret project that we were supposed to have been working on in NHS. ANd I forgot all about it.

 The ceremony/presentations were going to be held at my neighbor's house. They set up a huge stage, and I was third on the performing list!!  :Oh noes: 

 I was up in front of the stage and there were martial artists behind me. I wondered what act I had signed up to do...

 I did a karate form and the martial artists followed suit! Everything was actually really perfect and everyone was on time. I aced the act and got applause.  :smiley:

----------


## Baron Samedi

That is so cool that you did e in a dream!

----------


## Queen Zukin

> That is so cool that you did e in a dream!



 I wish it was more like E! 

* Um...It's Summer*

 I was trying to get ready for school but I was going to be LATE. But wait...Isn't it summer? And didn't I graduate? 

 :Oh noes: 

 I stopped getting ready for school, and went back to bed. 

 OH SHIT. I am going to be LATE!!! 

 I hopped in the car and drove off. 

 But wait...isn't it summer?  ::wtf:: 

 I drove back home. 

 I looked around the house, it was about 8am now. I had forgotten my lunch bag at the house...SHIT. I HAD TO GET TO SCHOOL.

 I hopped in the car and drove off. 

 But wait...it's summer!  :paranoid: 

 If only I had connected the dots from remembering that its summer and school does not belong in summer to it being a dream.

* Heart Shaped Ring*

 My friend and I were raving, but I had to drop her off at her house before it got too late and then I could return. After I dropped her off I went back, but didn't realize they were charging for reentry. I only had about 2 dollars and couldn't get back in. 

 This next part may be a separate dream, not sure. 

 Later, maybe I sneaked back in or something, DJ Ravine was playing. The dance floor was pitch black, no lights at all. It was kind of fun actually. The DJ then decided to randomly play a movie about trains.

 I found some seats at the end of the venue. There was a heart shaped ring there. It looked like my metal peace ring, but like a heart. I was going to post on Facebook if anyone lost a ring.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Last night I just remember a couple of fragments. I know that I dreamed about karate. I also remember a slight sliver of a dream where I was about to die and was like _oh shit_. I don't really remember anything else though.  ::D:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*No Fail Typos*

 I was reading the employee requirements for a glue manufacturing company. They had a lot of extreme rules, and one of them read "NO FAIL TYPOS". 

  Probably means I couldn't work there.  :Sad: 

* Nosebleed*

 Just remember having a really bad nosebleed. 

*Playing Dead*

 It was early in the morning. The sun was up and it was about 7am. Joe was riding around on my street on his bicycle. He didn't know that I was up already. I was at the pond watching him. I got my bike and tried to catch up to him but he was really way too fast. I didn't know how someone could bike so determinedly fast. 

 I sat down on the grass instead and waited for him to come around again. I was sort of playing dead, sort of pretending to have magically fallen asleep there. While I waited for him to come around again, a dove landed right next to me! It was a very pretty bird. 

* Crazy Color Game*

 I was playing a virtual reality game with some people. These weird balls would fall from the sky and make a giant ball pit around some scenic land, such as the Grand Canyon. I don't really know what the point of the game was, but it was great.  ::D:  

* Casual Conversations* 

 I was homeless and walking around town. I was talking to many people, now that I had to live outside of a house. I was talking to a woman about a book that she was reading. She recommended it to me. We went to a picnic at the pond.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Fried Cinnamon Apples* 

 I was in the basement getting ready for a shower. Half of my shapoo/conditioner bottles were gone and replaced with different ones.

 I got out of the shower and went upstairs. Joe was there. I was really mad at him for doing something, but we were going to make fried cinnamon apples. He was trying to put a glass bowl on the stove and I kept taking it away from him and telling him that he needed a pan. He yelled back at me for dicing the apples wrong. He said that I couldn't use two of the same apples in a row because it would ruin the taste. I told him that didn't make any sense.

----------


## Queen Zukin

_July 9th 2011_

* Purple Bowl Flower*

 I was camping with Joe and next to our campsite was this huge bush that had flowers with purple scales. The flower was shaped like a pitcher plant. Also next to us were giant morning glories. 

We went down to a parking lot where there were homeless children. People were adopting them for a few nights to go camping. 

*Middle Ages Bonfire*

 I was in the Middle Ages era and dressed in the appropriate attire. I was with another girl and we were in the forest. We had started a bonfire and were reading books. The guards were not pleased by this and kept telling us to put out the fire.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Jealous Ginger Snaps*

 I came home late at night. There were two bags of ginger snaps sitting on the counter. One of the bags was already opened. 

 I grabbed a few from the opened bag and munched on them. When I turned around, the other bag was gone.  ::wtf:: 

 I found it later on the driveway, and wondered how it got there.

 I eventually figured out that by eating ginger snaps from the opened bag, I was making the other bag of ginger snaps jealous and it was teleporting itself away from me.  ::D: 

* Escape Route*

 I was on the bus from highschool/middleschool and about to go home. They told us that the bus was having technical difficulties and we'd have to get off and wait for another bus to come. 

 We went back into the school cafeteria and waited, until I realized that I had driven here...doh! 

 CP and I were trying to find an exit out of the school that wasn't locked. This part of the dream had more middle school scenery since the middle school I went to had security and control nazis. We checked for awhile for any open door until I eventually found one. I ran back to CP and got him, and we drove home.

----------


## Mancon

LOL Jealous ginger snaps?! That's funny  :wink2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

* Lunch Date*

 I was eating lunch with some friends, pretty basic. We went home and I remember watering some of my plants. They had grown enormously, and I didn't realize that they were vining plants until now. I needed to plant them outside. 

 There was also another point in the dream where I was outside and it was raining heavily. I was playing tag with a friend. 

*The Chaos Tasks*

 There was a tree in my yard. I was examining it carefully. It was a very strange tree, because it was made out of beads. 

 I went out to the backyard where I saw a huge, beautiful cliff. The cliff steeply dropped off into a river of black water before coming up again. There were steep stairs leading down into the dark valley, but near the bottom they were submerged by water.

 It was beautiful, yet sinister. 

 I thought about how someone needed to build a bridge to the other side because the stairs were now underwater. There was another guy with me, not sure who he was or my relation to him, that was having a blast jumping off the cliff and into the water. The water was shallow so I was surprised that he wasn't seriously injuring himself. 

 I got distracted and went off to play an old video game. I was about to get to the interesting part when I get a phone call. 

 "Hey, you need to get down here. It starts at 5," The man on the other side of the phone whispered. 

 "What starts at five...?" I asked. 

 "The Chaos Tasks." 

 Hmm, play a video game or meet up with a mysterious cultish figure? I chose the latter.  ::D: 

 I was summoned to an area with glass doors. So many glass doors! It was like a maze. Trying to find which door was the real one so I could get through this. I followed another guy half way through it before losing him. 

 I eventually made it to the cave where we were meeting up to do the Chaos Tasks. 


 There were maybe 8-10 people there. For sure Saltyseedog was there, Nomad was there, and Nephanim was there. 

 Saltyseedog seemed to be leading the tasks. He was telling us everything that needed to be done. There were about 10 tasks and we could chose the one that we wanted to do. Some were easy. I remember that one of the tasks was "To lay in the river of black water and absorb the darkness". 

 "But first, it seems like we have another issue to deal with!" Salty yelled out from the cave.

 You could see in the black dreamscape sky a satellite emerging and growing. The satellite filled the sky and then broadcasted blue waves to the people walking the streets. As soon as the blue broadcast waves hit them, they instantly turned towards us like zombified dream murderers. 

We set out to defend ourselves and kill all of the hypnotized people that were attacking us. I became lucid at this point. 

 I was having a lot of fun experimenting with fighting styles while trying to defend myself from 4-5 people at once. I rarely get to do this because my lucids are normally too calm and peaceful.  ::D: 

 At first I tried a martial arts style of fighting. It worked pretty good. Uppercuts, blocking their advances, and an awesome new kick I invented. I was getting bored of it though, I had many things I wanted to try. 

 I wanted to try dream magic. I created an invisible energy shield around me while I harvested energy from the attackers around me. When I had enough, I broke through my own shield and exploded with a force field of energy that wiped out any living creature around me. 

 I now fought the attackers with invisible force. I didn't need to touch them to push them away. It was so easy. 

 "We have...reinforcements?" I heard Nomad yell. There were people on our side coming to help us, but we didn't know them. 

 I fought through the masses until I saw something that caught my eye. It seemed to be the leader. She was a woman and snickering at the control that she had. Nomad set her on fire. That made me think about trying to fight with fire. 

 Nephanim, Nomad, and I met up in a corner of the dreamscape near what looked to be an elevator. Nephanim told us that he had been busy hacking into the computer program that was broadcasting control signals and trying to disable it. We had killed off most of the vicious people.

----------


## Queen Zukin

This is just an update before I go to bed. I remembered a few more dreams/fragments from last night. 

 I remember vividly seeing an owl, and I'm pretty sure this was from the lucid posted above. I remember that moment when we both met eyes, as if it had sentience of its own. 

 In another dream, I was a photographer. I was snapping pictures of random things like churches and upside down Christmas trees.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Power Outage on the Highway*

 My mother and I were on the highway, when suddenly all of the street lights and everyone's headlights go out. We can't see anymore! I think about how a power outage shouldn't effect a car's headlights but I dismiss the thought. 

 My mom and I pull over and try to find a hotel in the darkness. 

* Evil Megan*

 I was having a party at my house. One of the attendees was an evil little girl named Megan. Not evil as in world domination, but evil as in very mean spirited. She was insulting many of the guests. I was trying to get her to calm down or leave or something. 

* Cold and Wet*

 I was walking back to the old campus where I took German. It was really cold and wet. The ground was slushy and it was soaking through my shoes. By the time I got there I was drenched. 

 I got inside the room, about thirty minutes late, and they were having a binder check. We hadn't done one of these in years. I opened my backpack, hoping that I had brought my binder. I found it in there and handed it in. 

*Revenge of the Fire Pokers, Logs, and other Random Objects*

  I was in somebody's house. It wasn't mine though. We had taken refuge there because random objects were coming to life and attacking us!!!  :Oh noes: 

 Fire pokers would come to life, "walk" over to the door, and stare at us for a minute menacingly before chasing us around the house. Random logs would roll around on the ground trying to trip us. It was annoying and frightening. 

 We were told by a purple elephant that we could save ourselves and the rest of the world if we collected the two metal rings and flew on the broom westward. 

 So that's what we did. We found the two metal rings (about 4 inches in diameter) and hopped on the broom. My partner went behind me, I rode in the middle, and the purple elephant rode on the front of the broom. It was a lot to handle for the poor broom. The rings were deviant and would try to escape if we let them, so they were looped around the broom between the purple elephant and I. I was to watch them to make sure they didn't escape.

 About three quarters of the way to the West, I had thought that I had lost the deviant metal rings so the purple elephant flew away and went back home. I found them instead between my partner and I, but the elephant was already gone. 

 ::wtf::

----------


## saltyseedog

That dream with me is pretty interesting. If it was me I don't remember. I have dream amnesia so I don't go crazy from all my lucids.....

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Real Life Frogger and Lava*

 I was with Joe and a couple other friends. We were in a room that had a strange playground-like structure in the middle. It really looked more like twisted and warped metal, but it had little indents for climbing. The goal was to play some sort of lava game (as in, climb around it without touching the floor) until everyone had satisfied the requirements to level up. 

 Once we completed a level we would be teleported to a new room with a different structure. 

 It took us almost forever, but we finally passed all of the lava levels and made it to an entirely new section of the game. The new genre of the game was more along the lines of frogger. You needed to cross the room without getting hit, squished, or crushed. 

 There would be giant moving yellow blocks and anvils that would fall from the sky. It was getting intense. 

* Flooded Memphis*

 I was in Memphis with my sister. We were driving around just looking for something to do. I don't remember all of this dream, but I remember everything completely flooding. And then there was this strange pirate that was following us around screaming weird things.  ::roll:: 

* Learning the Violin*

 Someone had given me a violin as a gift. I was learning how to play it and picking up the art very quickly. I was playing Melancholie and Cannon D.

----------


## Queen Zukin

* Too Nice and Distracted*

 I was at SD's house. We were hanging out and he was having a party. He showed me a cool website that was a lot like grooveshark, except one would reserve certain songs for certain says. The front page had a calendar of the week with songs lined up on it. 

 "Do you hear that...?" He whispered.

 "No...I don't hear anything..." I responded. 

 "Shh...Sounds very low, very bassy..." He added. 

 I didn't hear anything. We went to the bouncy house in front of his house and I finally heard what he was talking about. Somebody was playing their guitar outside! 

 He came inside the bouncy house and started rocking out. I tripped and accidentally bounced into the netting on the backside of the bouncy house...And when I did, I had a strange vision. It was like for a moment I had poked my head into someone else's dream. 

 There was something strange about what lay past the white netting of the bouncy house. Very strange and curious. I pushed myself into the netting. It was like trying to walk through elastic saran wrap. 

 I began to see that I was traveling through a psychedelic tunnel. On the sides of the tunnel were sometimes snippets of scenes and people as if they were on film, acting out their lives as if everything was normal. 


 I saw a scene of a guy I knew, he was sitting in a locker room alone. I pushed my way into the scene, until I was standing there with him. 

 "Woah, woah, woah, shorty!" He said as he realized that I was standing there. 

 "What's up?" 

 "You look like...A shiny, glossy, metallic person from another dimension!" He exclaimed.

 I looked down at myself and chuckled. Indeed, I looked exactly that! 


 I sort of looked like that guy above, but more gray metallic.

 "So, what are you doing?" I asked.

 "Waiting here for my parents to come. We're supposed to do some weird family photo together. It's their dream or something to have a photo together since we are always apart," He responded. 

_ Dream...Hmmm, I should do a reality check,_  I thought.

 I did a reality check and found that I had five fingers and a thumb. I dismissed it at first, then did a double take. I couldn't believe that I was dreaming!!! Everything seemed so real. 

 "We're dreaming!" I told him, "Do a reality check!" 

 He looked puzzled for a moment before I explained that he had to see if he had the correct amount of fingers. 

 I wanted to stabilize before I went out to try and do the Nightstalker Tasks. I walked around the locker room and went into the girl's bathroom. The entire scene was very yellow and green. It was kind of creepy. I was trying to read the words that were written on some of the bathroom stalls. All of them sounded rather despairing and unfortunate. It was hard to make out the words because of the nature of the dream. One of the sentences said something like, _"All there is left is false hope."_ 

 Once I decided I was stabilized enough, I left the bathroom to try and find a graveyard. 

 "Wait! Wait! Don't leave without me!" He yelled. I had completely forgotten about him! I decided that if he has never lucid dreamed before, then I should take him flying. 

 We left the locker room and went into the main school hall ways. The halls were flooded with students. We easily navigated our way out. 

 As soon as I got out of the door I looked to the sky. Perfect blue skies in hyper clarity. 

 I told him to grab my hand and I launched off into the air. He seemed absolutely delighted. I let go so he could fly on his own. We landed back on the sidewalk. 

 He tried to launch off on his own, but stumbled. 

 "How do you get back up in the air?" He asked. 

 "Anyway you want," I replied, "you can flap you arms, pretend to swim, whatever. Don't try, just do." 

 He got the hang of it immediately. 

 "You're a natural!" I shouted out to him. 

 Even though I feel like I got completely distracted from what I was supposed to do, this was honestly one of the best flying experiences I have had. Everything was in HYPER clarity, and I could feel the wind rushing against me as we flew, and I could feel the height that we were at, it was just awesome. 

 We landed back down on the grass so he could bring some more friends up there with him, but I woke up. 

*Lava Flood*

 I was at Joe's house, and lava was flooding his basement! We were trying to trap it so that it couldn't fill the entire area, but most of what we were using wasn't working. We were trying to make a dam out of laundry and other items. Nothing was working!

----------


## Queen Zukin

*The Purple Dragonlike Ninja Turtle Beast*

I was running into town, trying to get to my karate lessons on time! There was a little boy from my class running with me. I had just made it into the town, but my path was being blocked by buildings that wouldn't let me pass unless I walked into them and then out the other way. 

 I walked into a big white building, hoping to pass through it easily. The little boy was still with me. I was making sure that he wasn't getting lost. We had two minutes to get to our lesson.

 The building that we had walked into was tricky. There was no straight in and out. You were forced to follow the hallways upwards. It was easy at first...Until it became an obstacle course. 

 The little boy was really enjoying himself here, but I couldn't believe what I was seeing. The white marble floors would occasionally have huge sections missing out of them, so the person would have to jump a good ways to continue down the hallway. If you didn't manage to make the jump, you were in for a good fall (2-3 story fall). 

 At one time, the marble floor had been cut out so that both lateral pieces were missing, leaving the middle part as a balance beam. This really freaked me out. I had lost the boy and wasn't sure where he went. He was probably far ahead of me. I had a feeling we were going to be late to karate. 

 After so much climbing and jumping, I realized that I was at the end of the course at the very top of the building. I went up a few black stairs, waiting for the big ending to all of this, and found myself in a fitness room. There were treadmills, ellipticals, weight lifting, etc. I wondered what all the big hype here was about. There was barely even anybody in the room. 

 "This is where I fell!!" The little boy shouted, who had been waiting up here for me. He pointed to a hidden hole in the floor. It looked like a good drop. 

 I walked around the room until I found a monk near the windows. He was looking outside and talking to a student of his. His student was levitating objects with his hands. After his student left I went to talk to the monk. 

 I asked him how his student was levitating objects, to which he replied, "I teach my students many arts. If you would like to become a student, then I welcome you. All you need to do is lay down, fall asleep, and we will meet up on the dream plane. There will be many tasks." 

 I did a reality check, but it passed.  :tongue2: 

 I tried to find a place to fall asleep against a door. One of the doors was creepy though. The handle was covered in blood and strange noises were coming out of it... 

 I may have fallen asleep within the dream at this point, but I don't know.  ::D: 

 I started wandering around the place again, looking for anything interesting. I found the monk again, who told me that I had a great task at hand. He said that I was to slay some sort of beast. I don't remember what it was, because it looked half dragon, half ninja turtle. 

 The beast came running out of a corner. It was purple and huge. I had a weapon to fight him. It was a mixture between a mace and nunchucks. Long story short because I am running out of time to type, I beat the beast. 

 I sat down again somewhere and listened to some of the monks talking. They were talking about the next task. They wanted to bring out another beast. I wondered if this beast was the one that was making noises in the room with the bloody door handle. I checked my watch, I missed karate lessons. I thought to myself how this just might make up for it, though. 

 I fought the next beast that they brought out, which was a variation of the last one. It was still purple, dragonlike, and huge. I was able to fight it off like the other one, though it was harder. Attacking it with different styles was pretty fun. 

 I have to go now, I'm on vacation and have to get dressed.  :tongue2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*  Pyramids and Statues*

 I remember that I was traveling through a narrow trench between two very large cliffs. 

 We arrived to an area with pyramids and statues of gods and goddesses. 

 In one area, instead of steps to the top of the pyramids, there were statues of gods that you had to walk on and climb to reach the top. I fell at the top, but landed on both feet safely. 

*Sean the Stalker*

 I might omit this dream, I haven't decided yet.  :Shades wink: 

 I was with a friend in the park. There was something chasing us. It looked like a skeleton man. It was chasing more than just us though. Sometimes the man would disappear for awhile, then come back to haunt us. We watched in horror as it killed another man about a half mile away from us. 

 The dream skips here. 

 Her and I are now in my house. We are being stalked by a man named _Sean_. He was about 5'8-9, around 18-19 years old, and Asian. We know that he is the same guy as before, and we think that he is not from my dream (which should have caused me to become lucid). I have seen him before, but I don't know where. 

 He has a knife, and he is sadistically waving it around in front of us. My friend and I are hiding in the closet, trying to be quiet so he won't know where we are. The suspense is killing us. 

 I know that he is in the same room and I know I need to attack him. But attacking him won't do anything. I need to _surprise_ him.  :wink2: 

 I burst out of the closet and leap into his arms with a giant kiss. He was surprised, alright, and wildly amused.

 He told us that he had to leave for awhile, and that he would come back in another dream. 

 He did.

 Rest of the dream is secret!  ::D:

----------


## Queen Zukin

Power was out for most of the day, so I'm rushing to post these!

*Exposing the Alligator Alien Principle*

 I went to a boarding school. The principle was JACKED UP. She was a lady with the face of an alligator. We were out to prove that she was an ALIEN. 

 Most of the school didn't believe us, so we resorted to our final tactic. 

 We got a sledge hammer and bashed the portrait of her in. Under that portrait was revealed a picture of outer space. Of course, this proved to everyone that she was an alien...because her having an alligator head wasn't suspicious enough.  

* Caught by the Government*

 I was to go on a plane ride to Florida. We were going to Disneyland, but I forgot my driver's license. I hoped they would still let me on the plane. 

 I had searched for it for awhile, hoping that maybe I had put it in my suitcase. It wasn't there. 

 To get to the real airport where the planes were, we had to drive to a secured area. Those who had been given permission to fly would be let in. 

 They opened the gate and the car in front of us went in...We thought that we could get in too, but a police car drove right in front of us and the gate closed.

 Government officials seized us out of the car and took us to a secured area. They were interrogating us and when they weren't looking we tried to escape. 


 Few things that I couldn't discern from my DJ

_"a school I was trying to escape from by seizures"

 "screaming girl, vampires rawr"_

----------


## Wildman

> Under that portrait was revealed a picture of outer space.



 The smoking gun! That dream is pretty hilarious  :tongue2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

> The smoking gun! That dream is pretty hilarious



 Thanks. I woke up and wasn't sure what to think of it!

 I don't remember too much from last night. I got about 4 or less hours of sleep because we had to wake up at 5:30am to leave. Took two cat naps today, both under half hour and both I remember dreaming. During my second nap, I was having some serious HH and felt someone grab my shoulder and knock heavily on the door. It was kind of scary, lol.  :tongue2: 

 I think I dreamed something about hula hoops.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> *  Pyramids and Statues*
> 
>  I remember that I was traveling through a narrow trench between two very large cliffs. 
> 
>  We arrived to an area with pyramids and statues of gods and goddesses. 
> 
>  In one area, instead of steps to the top of the pyramids, there were statues of gods that you had to walk on and climb to reach the top. I fell at the top, but landed on both feet safely. 
> 
> *Sean the Stalker*
> ...



YES! I HAD A DREAM OF YOU AT THE PYRAMIDS! WOOHOO! Hey, you want to get on the the PROJECT. because, you kick ass.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Power was out for most of the day, so I'm rushing to post these!
> 
> *Exposing the Alligator Alien Principle*
> 
>  I went to a boarding school. The principle was JACKED UP. She was a lady with the face of an alligator. We were out to prove that she was an ALIEN. 
> 
>  Most of the school didn't believe us, so we resorted to our final tactic. 
> 
>  We got a sledge hammer and bashed the portrait of her in. Under that portrait was revealed a picture of outer space. Of course, this proved to everyone that she was an alien...because her having an alligator head wasn't suspicious enough.  
> ...



I have also been dreaming of reptile aliens in disguise as humans. holy shit.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> * Lunch Date*
> 
>  I was eating lunch with some friends, pretty basic. We went home and I remember watering some of my plants. They had grown enormously, and I didn't realize that they were vining plants until now. I needed to plant them outside. 
> 
>  There was also another point in the dream where I was outside and it was raining heavily. I was playing tag with a friend. 
> 
> *The Chaos Tasks*
> 
>  There was a tree in my yard. I was examining it carefully. It was a very strange tree, because it was made out of beads. 
> ...



Wait! I think Neph said he had this dream. HOLD ON HOLY SHIT.

----------


## Nephanim

> Nephanim told us that he had been busy hacking into the computer program that was broadcasting control signals and trying to disable it. We had killed off most of the vicious people.







> Wait! I think Neph said he had this dream. HOLD ON HOLY SHIT.



Well, I had a dream about an organization building a device to control people's minds. What I recall of the dream didn't get far enough, but Nomad and I were part of a team of rebels that was going to track it down and destroy it. Pretty interesting. That sounds exactly what I would be doing, too, Zukin.

It seems like every time I fall behind on your dreams, there's an interesting gem waiting to be found.  :tongue2: 

EDIT: Here's the relevant portion...





> ...
> 
> The new year arrived, then spring, then summer, and I finally made it back to my parents house. When I went inside, my heart sank. There were people everywhere. I immediately assumed they were with the Organization and threw up my hands in surrender. It wasnt worth fighting anymore, I decided. If they were going to kill me, whatever I didnt want to live in fear like this anymore. Then my eyes narrowed. Nomad was with them. Nomad wouldnt join the Organization. I noticed many of them had weapons strapped to their bodies. Some of them  including Nomad  had war paint on their faces. These were rebels preparing to stand up to the Organization. They laughed at my surrender and pointed me to my mom and sister. I was shocked by how similar Chelsea looked to my mom. It had been a year since I saw them, and Chelsea changed quite a bit. I hugged each of them several times. By this point, I was already in tears. Just finding one of them wouldve been enough to make the past year of running worth it.
> 
> I headed straight for the secret room, hoping to find my dad and Austin. My mom grabbed my hand before I could reveal the entrance. She hadnt told the rebels about it yet, and in case one of them really was working with the Organization, she didnt want them to know. She said she didnt know if my dad was awake right now, but he would come talk to me soon. I sat down with them in the kitchen to wait. My mom explained that she and Chelsea had been separated from my dad and Austin early on, but they were reunited at the start of winter when they made it back to the house. She spared few details of their experiences The Organization was trying to construct something to control the minds of the human race, but the details of this werent exactly clear. I made a mental note to ask Nomad about this later.
> 
> ...
> 
> They probably wouldnt see me again I could come back and find all of them dead. We went outside for some reason and sat in the backyard. The sun was already setting, so it was too late for me to leave. I would have to stay for the night. After I finished talking to my family, I turned back to the house. A number of the rebels were staring at me. As Apheri appeared at my side, I put my hand on her black hilt.
> ...

----------


## Queen Zukin

> YES! I HAD A DREAM OF YOU AT THE PYRAMIDS! WOOHOO! Hey, you want to get on the the PROJECT. because, you kick ass.



 What is that? Is it the International Oneironaut Shared Dreaming Project? 





> I have also been dreaming of reptile aliens in disguise as humans. holy shit.



 That's so crazy! What do you know about them? 






> Wait! I think Neph said he had this dream. HOLD ON HOLY SHIT.



 



> Well, I had a dream about an organization building a device to control people's minds. What I recall of the dream didn't get far enough, but Nomad and I were part of a team of rebels that was going to track it down and destroy it. Pretty interesting. That sounds exactly what I would be doing, too, Zukin.
> 
> It seems like every time I fall behind on your dreams, there's an interesting gem waiting to be found. 
> 
> EDIT: Here's the relevant portion...



 WOW! That's amazing!  ::D:

----------


## Queen Zukin

I didn't have access to a computer or the internetz last night so I couldn't post the dreams, but here they are. 

*Reunion with Akira*

   I was at a rave that was just beginning. People were setting up tents. There wasn't many people there yet. 

 I left the building and stood on the sidewalk. I saw Akira walking down the street with some of his friends. Wait..._HOLY SHIT IT'S AKIRA!_

 I ran into his arms and gave him the biggest hug ever!!! 

 I asked him if he could stay awhile and rave.

 He said that he couldn't stay too long, because they were on a trek to a destination. 

 We went inside the building and danced together. It was still near empty but the music was just beginning to play. It was oldschool EDM. We danced together and put our hands up to the lights. I was so happy to finally be with him. I didn't want him to have to leave again, I wanted to stay in this moment forever. He told me that he had to leave again and I watched him walk away.  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

 Some other people came in, and started dancing. I found some kandi that I had made a long time ago on the floor. I had given it to Mike, and it looked as if he tried to add onto it but it didn't really work. I wondered if Mike would be here tonight. 

 "Do you  know if Mike is coming tonight?" I asked Moo, as if she'd actually know who he is.

 "We were actually going to go and find him tonight. It seems as if he has gotten himself into some trouble." 

 I went with AT, Moo, and a few others to find Mike. We were completely off the grid and somewhere really sketchy. 

 "He's surprisingly easy to find these days. Just look for the rundown buildings," Moo whispered as we climbed the fire escape of an abandoned skyscraper. The lights were flickering a sickly green and there were puddles between the flights of stairs. There was graffiti on the walls and my shoes splashed in the water as we continued. 

 We exited the staircase and found ourselves in a dim room. There was a bad odor in the air. In the corner was Mike, huddled on the ground. There were a few syringes on the floor. Moo ran over to him and we tried to help get him out of here. 

_Real life - Akira texted me and told me that he had dreamed of me that night also._ 

*Sneaky, Hanging, Surprise Spiders*

 I was in my bedroom when I saw a spider reel itself down. Oh, spider!

 I saw another spider do the same. Hmm, two sneaky spiders.

 And then I saw 5...15...20 more of these spiders just hanging there. And I decided to sleep upstairs instead.

----------


## Queen Zukin

OK so tonight I will resume the D-Experiment. I think there might be a connection between the experiment and the awful leg cramps I was getting, so if it happens again then I'm stopping, because leg cramps suck. 

*Man Eating Fairy* 

 I was in a tent full of kittens. 

 ::|: 

 The dream changed a bit, and I was touring a carnival where they were growing fairies. They grew them in little petri dishes. The fairies looked like little jelly fishes.

 I was now watching the dream like a movie. 

 A man was watching the little fairies grow. They grew wings and dove into the water like aquatic butterflies that glowed. The man followed the fairy into the water. It was adept at graciously swimming through cracks beneath doors and out windows. 

 The man continued to follow the fairy as it grew into shades of blue. He kept seeing a red hooded man, but just flashes of him. 

 The man promised the fairy that if she would follow him, that the man would show her a wonderful paradise. 

 The man didn't know of a paradise, though. He just wanted the fairy. The fairy followed him as the man kept running, seeing flashes of the red hooded man. 

 They came to an abandoned amusement park and stood on a broken carousel. 

 "Is this what you call paradise?" The fairy sneered. 

 The man stumbled on his words for a second, before taking out a gun. 

 The red hooded figure came into full existence and before the man could shoot the little fairy, the red hooded figure instantly killed him.

*Sparring or Defending*

 I was sparring or defending myself from someone in a dim bar. I remember that the guy was HUGE.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*#4-dS4(2-2)*
 I had two charlies horses when I woke up this morning. Both at the same time. 

 ::eh:: 

 The only thing I really noticed that was different for this night was that I had very strange auditory hypnagogia. Usually, my HH is people talking or the sound of piano music. Tonight, it sounded very...metal. 

 A lot of the sounds I heard were sounds like this: 
&#x202a;Alpha Brainwave Entrainment - Isochronic Tones&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube

 This is very strange for me. 

 I forgot to add that as I was falling asleep, I saw words written across my vision. All of them had malicious or hopeless messages. 

 Dreams really weren't too out of the ordinary. 

*Eating at the Instructor's House*

 I was eating dinner at my karate instructor's house. I was helping her out with the dishes. She was having a party. I don't really remember much else. 

*Dissecting President Lincoln* 

 I dug up Lincoln's body so that I could dissect it. I thought nothing of the laws about this. 

 Once I had dug up the body, I found a lot of little odds and ends. There were miniature skulls surrounding it, one of them was red. I decided to hang up the carcass on the wall so that everyone could see it. I started freaking out because I realized that what I did was highly illegal. 

 OK maybe that dream was a little strange, but it wasn't too far out for me.  :tongue2: 

* Sneaky Corporate Offices*

 I was working in an office and I noticed that there were people all on the outside of the windows looking in, watching. I couldn't escape.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> I think there might be a connection between the experiment and the awful leg cramps I was getting



 I think I'm on to something... ::eh:: 

_"Movie like dream on rocky beach...not good"_

 I'm not sure what I meant by this, because the only thing I remember from that dream is a rocky beach, and a really low pitched scary voice.

*Scalpel's Sword*

 My friend and I were climbing a mountain. It was supposed to be like Mt LeConte, but it was a lot steeper and treacherous. There were more places to lose footing and fall off the side of the mountain and more things to have to navigate. 

  We made it to a section of the mountain designated as the top for those who could not continue. It was the true top of the mountain, but it wasn't the highest point. To get to the highest point, one would have to climb on man made structures, like an obstacle course. 

 Having reached the true top, we looked up and saw what looked to be a net above us. A little bit passed us were rocks that were attached to the net. It looked dangerous to walk under. 

 My friend was really paranoid about the rocks falling, so I went first to show her that it would be OK. 

 Once we made it pass that, there was a wooden staircase that went both up and down. I remembered from another dream, maybe a year ago, that if you went down then you would come into a room with a screaming lady who was trapped and clawed things into the wall. 

_I'm trying to search for this dream in my DJ...but my DJ is becoming too big to easily search for things anymore. That is really annoying. >.> Anyways, I wish I could prove it, but I find it really cool now how some dreams are just coming together like a puzzle._

 I continued to climb up the stairs. I came into a room I had to climb up awkwardly placed stairs, three feet apart, to press a button and open a box that had a hint for me. 

 Once I had done so, I read the hint. It read: _Go into the bar. Tell the woman that you would like a Scalpel's Sword. Be ready to fight._ 

 I found the bar. I looked at the woman, and whispered _Scalpel's Sword_. She knew exactly what I meant, and leaped up from the counter and we began fighting, I woke up though.  :Sad: 

*SHAPESHIFTING!!!*

 I WISH I remembered ALL of this dream. 

 I had VERY high lucidity in this dream, and VERY high clarity. 

 I was thinking about what I should do with this lucid dream, when I realized that I didn't have any lucid goals!

 I didn't know what the Nightstalker Task was, I didn't know what the Task of the Month was, I didn't feel like going to the MDRC  :Cheeky: , so I had to decide something. 

 I decided on practicing shapeshifting. 

 I was standing in the grass, looking at my shadow. 

 I watched as my shadow became the shape of a lion or a tiger, and felt the transformation. It was wicked. 

 There was someone else there with me, but I forget who. 

 I remember running around as a lion/tiger, feeling how strange this felt. 

* Parasitic Invasion* 

 I was in the store with my mother. I kept finding interesting pins on the ground, one said "It's all about the PLUR!" I liked the pin, and stuck it to my shirt.  :tongue2: 

 I was heading back...When everything went _silent_. Background noise - GONE. Everyone around me - FROZEN.

 It was like something out of The Happening. 

 I stood there for a moment, completely confused. I did a reality check but everything came back normal. 

 The lights flickered. 

 I slowly continued to walk until I found mom. She was not frozen like the other people. 

 I tried talking to her, and then the power went out. Everything was black. 

 When the lights came back on she was gone, and standing in front of me was a woman with worms coming out of her. She looked like Medusa, but _all over_.

 I decided to GTFO at that point. 

 The dream skips, and now I am living in a hotel with a friend of mine. The parasitic worm invasion has spread and we are trying to keep it out. It's dark outside, and dark inside. The power has gone out, making visibility dim. 

 We hear creaking, warping noises coming from outside the room. We know that they are near us. 

 In the darkness I barely see the worm infested humans creeping towards us. 

 We decide it is time to go and set this HOTEL ON FIRE.

 We quickly grab our things in the darkness and try to run past the masses of worms. We almost make it out, when I realize that I have to go back in to get my car keys. 

 I'm having trouble running quick enough. We put a bomb in the hotel so that it would explode at any minute. I'm worrying about my friend outside the hotel, hoping she is safe. 

 I grab my keys and dart out the door. I look back at the hotel...and instantly wish I hadn't.

 The hotel..._the entire freaking thing_...was covered in GIANT worms. Worms that were boring through the walls and coming back out to get us. 

 I unlock my car door...But my friend has been seized by one of the worms! 

 I grab a (convenient) blowtorch and blast the worms away. We pile in the car, and the hotel EXPLODES and leaves behind a giant mushroom cloud. 


 We drive into the city, where nearly half of the population is infested. We decide to gather some healthy individuals so we can band together and fight them off. 

 We kill masses of parasitic worm people, until I lock eyes with a girl sitting on a small set of stairs with a few other people. She has curly red hair, and looks to be in her 20s. 

 She instantly gets up and rushes over to us. She attacks skillfully and we realize that she is the creator of the parasitic worm invasion. If we can kill her, this madness can end. 

 Once we finish her off, her skill shrivels and we find a key in her heart. It looks as if someone stabbed it into her. We wonder what the key unlocks. 

*Zukin or Zukin?* 

 I'm at Joann Fabrics. I'm deciding whether I should cosplay Queen Zukin or Evil Zukin. Evil Zukin is cuter by miles, but I really like the story behind Queen Zukin. I have trouble deciding.

----------


## Queen Zukin

::dancingcow:: 

*Antarctica is the Oasis*

 The world was flooding. 

 People were trying to build rafts, but for some reason nothing was floating. 

 I swam to Antarctica. 

 It was beautiful in Antarctica! Sunny beaches and not too hot. I wondered why people didn't come here more often. 

 Near the middle of Antarctica it slowly became icy again. We found a giant ice tunnel where people were living. It reflected colors of pink and purple. It was quite nice. 

* Dead Signal*

 I was driving downtown when I noticed that the signal light was out. This had happened in the other town a few days ago. I wondered what was up with the power being out in so many places.

----------


## Queen Zukin

HH

_ "Wait til you understand that Marshmallows really exist!!!"_


*Stuck in an Elevator Shaft*

 I was at an indoor beach. It's as strange as it sounds. 

 People were building sandcastles. I loved how everyone was doing it. 

 I saw that my friend was pregnant. I looked over at her again, and she was no longer pregnant. 

 There was an elevator and an escalator going to an upstairs. Someone called my name, and told me that my mother was stuck in the elevator shaft.  ::?: 

 I went to the basement and, somehow, climbed through the elevator and into it. She told me that she was having problems with the elevator. 

 We got back in the basement and I figured out what she meant. The elevator was so forceful, that when it went up you'd be pressed to the ground, and so forceful that when it went down you'd be pressed to the ceiling. 

*Like a Pyramid* 

 I was on Minecraft. Someone had made a GIANT pyramid. The insides were hollow and I was flying through them at rapid speeds. I thought it was pretty cool. 

 I decided later to write a program for Minecraft. It was actually going extremely well, seeing as I have little clue how to write computer programs. 

*Night Biking*

 I was biking around at night. I think I was on a vacation somewhere, because I came back to a hotel. 

 When I came back my sister greeted me. I was shocked to see that she had shaven her head.

----------


## Queen Zukin

HH

_"say hey to somebody"

"bug spray in the middle"

"I am not happy with you"

"eat my shoes off"

"I love you" 

"are there any questions?"

"George Washington man"_

~~

* Too Much...*

 I was in a house or a castle or a twisting winding mansion. 

 It was a mansion with forever upwards halls. 

 I didn't live here, but my friends were here with me. We were probably exploring. I left them downstairs while I followed the halls up. 

 Something happened, I must have been out of my mind because I overdosed on drugs. I knew it was too much for me, yet I did it anyways. 

 I felt myself sinking into the floor. I tripped and fell hard. I was confused, and accidentally woke someone up. 

* Disconnected Scenes*

 This dream doesn't really make sense to me. 

 I was walking to my grandmother's house. There was a small swinging bridge in front of her house now, which was overflown with swamp water.

 In another scene, I had obtained a map of her house that showed all of the hidden tunnels. 

 In the last scene, I was racing down a street. I was in a car chase with the government, me being the pursuer.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Spoiler* for _Auditory Hypnagogia_: 



HH

_"tell her, what does it say?"

 "vintage bear"

 "scroll...Scroll...SCROLL!!!"

 "Johnny Carlo"

 "ah! 350 million dollars!"

 "check out my engine...it has that acid!" 

 "because that's a good thing...you know who you are"

 "have you ever felt that feeling of black withering hate? It builds up inside and you say, 'damn you...I'm lactose intolerant!'"_  ::chuckle:: 




*Dreamy Being*

 Half awake half asleep conversation. 

*Campfire Rave* 

 I was thinking about going to a rave. There were two lines. In one line they would give you an iPad if you bought the more expensive ticket. I got in the cheap line. 

 The rave was really scattered. There were two parts to it. One part of the rave might have been a half mile from the other. It was really kind of bad. 

*Floating Bodies...*

 My mom and I were in the car. We were driving over a rickety one-lane bridge. The bridge was rusted over and in severe need of repair. It was mesh too, so you could partially see below you. 

 I looked out from the car window in amazement of what I saw around me! It was beautiful! 

 The bridge that we were driving on went between two extremely steep valleys. Between the valleys was a small river. We were _extremely_ high up in the air. It was impressive. 

 There was another bridge for oncoming traffic. It was just as rickety as the one we were driving over. 

 I watched as a charter bus drove on the rusty brown bridge. It hit the side of the railing, fishtailed, and then went overboard.

 I watched in horror as the bus fell half a mile from the top of the bridge into the river. Little children were falling out of the bus. 

 :Eek: 

 I couldn't believe what I just saw. 

 I immediately dialed 911 and talked to the operator. She was being very silent. She locked my phone when I was done talking to her. 

 We immediately drove down to the base of the valley where ambulances were already gathering. They were pulling up any survivors they could find. 

 Dead bodies of children were floating away in the river. 

 :Crying:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Akira at the Amusement Park*

 I was at an amusement park. It had little apartments scattered within it. 

 My family and I were staying in one of the amusement park apartments. It was really crowded, I think there was also another family with us. 

 I was sitting on the floor. When I looked back up to the couch, Akira was sitting there! 

 I wondered why he hadn't greeted me, so I said hello to him first. He seemed a little bit distracted. It wasn't the normal response. 

 The dream is foggy here, but I remember that we were running around the park together, and in my dream journal I wrote something about going to the movies too. 

*Sick Cemetery Town* 

 I was driving along a back road. I was on a small road trip. 

 I came to a cemetery and realized that there were hordes of people there. 

 I parked the car and walked up the small hill. All of these people were massaging each other.  ::wtf::  

 I started asking around, and was told that there was a plague going around in the village where people would develop a bad rash that could only be alleviated by massaging.

 Somewhere in the dream I met up with Jin. He wanted to show me where his parents had a summer house at. 

 We walked up a sidewalk. I noticed a strange black plaque on the side of his house. It read S.L. and was trimmed with gold. 

 To get inside the house we had to walk up a shaky staircase in the front. Jin dodged a powerline but accidentally hit it. 

 "I thought that it wasn't safe to touch powerlines," I added. 

 "It isn't," he responded, and looked back at me puzzled. 

*An Ominous Future*

 I was having a karate lesson at the public pool. They were teaching something completely unrelated. 

 Later, I was eating dinner with a man. There was a strange butler that was following me around. He was treating my guest casually, but treating me overly kindly, to the point where it was rather annoying. 

 "I'm sorry, and I don't even know where you came from, but I would strongly prefer if I was just treated like everyone else," I requested as he put a bagel on my plate. 

 "Ma'am," he whispered, "I have came here to warn you that the future is ominous." 

 He walked away. 

There were veins and arteries hanging from the ceiling.

 ::wtf::

----------


## Queen Zukin

Not so many memorable dreams from last night. 

*Frog Farming*

 I was at a pond with Jin. We were both catching frogs. One of our buckets at frog spawn. We watched as they magically grew into tadpoles. 

 We took the buckets back to his house. The tadpoles were growing too fast.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I'm back! I completely forgot to post telling that I would be gone for about 3 days! Sorry! 

 Sleep was very poor these few days. I'm not even sure if I slept deep enough to dream.  I had heavy HH, of course, but I didn't write any down. It was pretty stressful, but it's over now.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Sorry...disappeared again. 

_Wednesday, August 3rd 2011_

*Lesbian Ballerina* 

 I was watching this dream as if it were a movie. 

 There were ballerinas who were lesbians, and then there was a girl who wasn't related to any of these ballerinas. I'm not sure really but there was something wrong with her that had to do with these ballerinas. It was really intricate in the dream. 

 I remember waking up sometime during the night swiftly, as if I had awoken from a nightmare.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Killing People (Nightstalker Task)*

 This dream is hard to recall. 

 I remember that I was lucid, and that I was doing the Nightstalker Task. I was killing people, but I think I was doing it wrong. I remember thinking about how I better remember this dream when I wake up.  :tongue2: 

*Visions of Boats and Spaceships*

 This dream is even tougher to recall.

 I keep getting "visions" of being on a boat/submarine and on a spaceship. I can't recall anything else except the scenery that occasionally floods my eyes.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I had very very musical HH last night. 

*The Blue and White*

 My karate class was having their training at a different location tonight. They said it was gonna be BIG. 

 We met in an auditorium. There was a giant metal cage in the middle of the room. 

 I saw that my neighbor was here! I didn't know that she did karate! 

 I did a reality check, but everything turned out to be normal. I was just in a state of disbelief. 

 The instructor introduced the metal cage as a fighting and defense scenario. There were mechanical punching arms that would come out of the walls and the person inside the cage would have to block, while trying to escape. 

 My neighbor was the first to try it out. 

 She got inside the metal cage and waited for a minute. Waited for something to happen...

 One of the mechanical arms came out of the wall and she blocked it immediately. She climbed up the chain-link-fence walls and disappeared. 

 A minute later, we saw her ziplining down the room from the ceiling! She was like a ninja! 

 Everyone immediately wanted to try their skills inside the fighting box. 

 I was just sitting on a bleacher, finding it pretty interesting, but not really caring one way or the other. 

 I was selected to be the first one to go forth. I tried to pass it up, but I was shoved forcefully inside. 

_ The inside of the box did not look at all like it did from the outside. I felt as if I had been teleported somewhere else._ 

 I was in a house...at the base of a staircase. The house had a strong Victorian style. It was dimly lit, but light poured out from a door that was ajar. I heard people talking. 

 I heard the faint whispers of plotting coming from the room with the door that stood ajar. And then I heard another voice. A voice that did not come from the room, but perhaps from my own head. _It told me to stay away from the walls. And to stay on the staircase for now. Not to continue on._ 

 I heard the floor creaking near me. I stood ready to fight. 

 A woman came from around the corner and instantly attempted an attack. I kicked her in the face and she was out. 

 This pattern of random people attacking continued about ten more times until they stopped coming and I decided to climb the stairs. 

 At the top of the stairs the layout of the house changed dramatically. Instead of continuing to be a house, the layout changed to strange tunnels and theater catwalks. People were still coming at me...but they had changed. They were now harder to fight. Instead of being instantly knocked out when I kicked them, they would just get back up again. Even if I pushed them off of the top of the catwalk. 

  I used many different styles, but I discovered that my strength was kicking. It had the most power for me. 

 One woman was really smart though. She looked around sixteen and had brown hair with braids. I had attempted to kick her, but she grabbed my leg, smiled, and twisted me to the ground. I thought I was a goner but I managed to get back on top of her and push her off of the theater catwalk. I watched her fall to her death and she left my mind...

 I was fighting off someone else. When I had defeated them I turned around to move on and she was standing directly behind me.  ::shock:: 

 She scared the shit out of me. I knocked her down and just kept running. These people weren't dying anymore!!! 

 I ran to the last section of the house. It was in a cave-like tunnel. There were four girls. Each of them were strong in their own ways, as I figured out. 

 "I am Katya. And I am a telepathic," she announced to me. She looked sly and motioned for me to come at her. I was planning to hit her with a sidekick. 

 "Sidekick," Katya assured before I had attacked, and defended herself appropriately. 

 I wasn't sure how to attack her. I thought that I should attack her with one style, and then instantly switch to a different kick right before, so that she has little time to prepare. Of course, even thinking about it would be futile. 

 All four of the girls attacked, and all of the people that I had not finished off in the last room, and I was completely lost. 

 "Stop! Stop! Stop!" I yelled, "How am I even supposed to defend myself?" 

 "You're doing it wrong," Katya explained, "this is harder. You must now kill, not defend. You can't play offense when you are obsessed with defense." 

 "And what better to kill with, than a sword?" Katya hinted. When I thought about how I didn't have a sword, she whispered, "This is no longer reality. You can imagine what you please." 

 I envisioned a sword. A powerful one, that would respond to me. 

 
 The base of the sword was blue and white. The blade of the sword was white, but almost translucent. It had beautiful jagged edges. It was perfect for me. 

 I fought deftly now. And when I proved myself, the girls and I fought against a giant dragon. With determination and power, we obliterated it.  ::D: 

*Reliving First Grade*

 I was in first grade, but I knew everything that I hadn't known before. 

 We went out to the lake where we were on a giant raft. We were creating waves. 

 I  had been late from lunch with my pal because the roads were so icy. There was a giant hill that we had to walk down, but because everything was so iced over, we sat down and slid down the hill. We watched as other people were using snow boards to slide down the icy road. They were going extremely fast. 

* DDR Battling* 

 I was DDR battling Jesse. He was a freaking god! AAA on Outer Limits?  :Oh noes:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Spoiler* for _Auditory Hypnagogia_: 



HH

_"he's always had a few driiiinks..."

"Ekks tu daw"

"If you can't say it..."

"Something to do with Beth"

"Pittsburgh..Arrive early"

"this is the last one"

"McCaw! McCaw! McCaw!"_

I decided to try and go deeper after that, but I fell asleep.  :tongue2: 




 I had a lot of random flickers of dreams last night. 

* Jin and Brownies*

 I remember that I was with Jin, at my house I believe, and I think we were either making or eating brownies. I believe there was an earthquake, too. 

*School Sponsored Water Fight*

 I was partnered up to make a project in one of my classes at school. The project was about making the most creative necklace. She showed the class an example of one that some students had done before. It was made of green chains. 

 My partner and I began working on our disaster. We were trying to make the necklace out of thread, but it was too big! It looked like a GIANT snake. Like, HUGE. We realized that there was no way in hell this would ever fit around someone properly. 

* Invasion of the Hyenas*

 My friend showed me this really interesting place where she was volunteering. It was a controlled habitat. The habitat actually covered many zones of the Earth, all within several miles.

 She told me that today she was working in the dangerous zone. I decided to come with her. Along the edge of the habitat were giant, gray brick walls. She told me that on the other side of the walls was Russia  :tongue2: . The land on the other side of the wall actually looked pretty cool, though. It was really hilly, but devoid of trees. It looked like a giant, blue-gray golf course. 

 We walked in a jungle forest until we came to soft shores. Along the shores were little huts. 

 We spent some time there caring for the habitat until we heard screaming. 

 "The hyenas are here! They are coming! Take cover!" 

 I saw hordes of people running, trying to either run out of the habitat or take cover in the huts. GIANT black hyenas were chasing after them. 

 My friend and I took cover in a hut. I could see the outside world through the gaps in the little straws. I watched as the hyenas passed our hut. They were bigger than hyenas should be, and almost looked like black cougars. They were fierce and hungry looking. 

 As one of them passed our hut, it looked over to me and gave me a scowling look, almost as if saying, _I know you're there, you just wait_. 

 My friend told me that we needed to leave the habitat immediately. When the threat was mostly gone, we darted and ran along the walls leading back to the main drag. People were gathering there, it was very chaotic.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Spoiler* for _Auditory Hypnagogia_: 



HH

My mind was wandering like a crazy beast last night, so I found it really hard to focus. I didn't get very far. 


_"What did I say??" (in an angry voice)

"Stop! Jolted tomatoes!"_




 Bunches of fragments. 

*Miniature Avalanche* 

 We were having a karate lesson on the side of a steep, snowy mountain. I was walking alongside the edge, appreciating the frozen blue water falls. I was walking over them, risking the slickness and falling to my death, so that I could see other beautiful frozen blue waterfalls.

 My companions were calling out to me, shouting to turn around and be careful. I kept onwards, but lost my footing on the slick icy waterfall and fell several feet. I landed in several feet deep of snow, and felt the weight of more and more packing onto it above me as I was trapped beneath. I tried to dig my way out of the snow before I lost breath. I was lucky to escape. 

*The Blue Pen*

 I was writing in my dream journal with a blue pen. 

* 27 Chicken Wings*

 I was at a restaurant alone. I ordered something to eat, and the waiter brought me 27 chicken wings. I couldn't eat all of this. I would feel so wasteful. I eventually enlisted some others around me to help with this. 

*Interesting Magazine Rack You Have There*

 I was in a shop. It was kind of rustic, but a little modern too. In the middle of the shop was a giant magazine rack. They were selling the strangest magazines. I couldn't believe that they could show this kind of stuff in public  ::lol:: . 

*Random Frags of Akira and a little D*

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Spoiler* for _Auditory Hypnagogia_: 



HH

_"the places where all the booties came"

 I remembered either a very distant dream or a very distant memory with the name Zodhi. 

"Where'd you do that?" 

"Lactose intolerance"..."that's a fancy word"..."nah its not too bad really"..."I like it" (conversation between two people)
_




 I'm trying to go deeper. That's when the HH gets interesting and dynamic. Trying to listen to more, because I hear so much more than this. 

 It's very difficult though. It's akin to being in the perfect state of mind - on the brink of sleep and barely aware - having 5 feet and 7 toes in 57 different planes of existence. Yet, existing only in that eternal state of _now_, so perfect. 

 And then having to force yourself to wake up to jot something down. 

 It feels like this:  :Bang head: 

 There must be an easier way.

* You, Again*

 I was running from the government. They were men in suits watching, waiting, and chasing. 

 I could defy the laws of physics, and that is how I was able to escape - but barely. I could run at unquestionable speeds and leap over any obstacle. 

 They had guns and knifes. It didn't particularly bother me, it just occasionally captured my attention. 

 I know I couldn't completely defeat them for now, but I could escape for the time being. 

 I sprinted until time bended warped around me. Until I had run into another place and era. 

 I saw people standing on a green lawn. The sky was blue and it was a perfect summer day. I had ran straight into a completely different dream. I went from a dreary cityscape to a perfect summer day in the country. I could smell the fresh cut grass and the excitement in the air. 

 I also felt the presence of someone I used to know. 

 I looked over and saw an old friend of mine. I had known him a couple years ago. He was the German exchange student who I became good friends with. I had missed him so much. 

 I leaped into a hug and felt his wonderful warm energy. I knew that this could be a dream, but he wasn't. No dream character has energy that shines so brightly. 

 "I have missed you too much," I told him. We recalled our days of when we knew each other, and perhaps future days of meeting up again. 

 We were interrupted by the damn government again. 

* Man At the Gas Station*

 I was trying to put gas in a container but it was only pumping out water. I was confused. 

 One of the workers came out of the shop and tried to reveal what the problem was, but nothing helped. 

 I was eventually introduced to some of his friends who were in a circle telling ghost stories.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I tried something a little different last night. 


*Spoiler* for _Hypnagogic Hallucinations_: 



HH

_"I was going to avoid sending it"

"Medicaid"

"Don't move a muscle"

"Gets back up here!"

"Complete in one minute"

"Is that what you chose?"

"Jessica" 

"No one's hiding"

"No one's standing there saying, 'Oh, you're a five year old'!"  

"Does that mean life was planned?"

"Single file line! Single file line! Yeeeah!"

"Guys gotta look somewhere!" 

 "And then I just wept, history is all alone yet"

 "I feel dangerously ill"

 "You said this again?"

 "All I have to do is classify all this content"

 "I would be directly honored to share some kind of specific detail with you" 
_

*~~HA and HI MERGE~*

 There's this guy in Ancient Rome, he's standing next to his lady, asking her if the theater is any good. 




 I used a tape recorder instead of writing everything down. 

 I have the saddest voice.  :Sad: 

 Someone in the future is going to find that recording, and be like, "...?"

 ~~~

 A bunch of wild fragments, again. I don't remember a lot of these little things I wrote down.

_She's going to Sam's Club, a rose for protection_

_at the grandparent's house. lost my audio recorder_

*Strong Wind Room*

 I was at my friend's house. She was having a small party.

 She showed us a room that "harnessed the power of storms". She told us that sometimes, the wind in the room would get up to 225MPH. We oooh'd and ahhh'd about this. 

 She turned it on and a storm developed above us. The winds picked up and we felt the pressure of the air slamming against us. It was frightening, but fun. 

*Did I Just Walk through that Door?* 

 I was over at my other friend's house. I rung the doorbell. She invited me inside.

 And then, for a second, time glitched.

 I was now standing inside her house, past the doorway.

 I thought for a second, "Did I just walk through that door?" I had no memory of doing so! I did a reality check, but it was normal. 

 I need to find a new reality check.

* Reappearance of the Recurring Beach*

 I was at a beach with my friend.

_The same beach that I have been dreaming of over and over again, but have yet to see in reality._ 

 The waves were picking up. There were a lot of people here today. I had made my own swimsuit and was taking it out for a test. 

 I had to go home at one point in the dream. This made me realize that this beach wasn't too far from home. Yet, there is no beaches like this near my home in reality. 

 I tried to find my way back to the beach but I couldn't. I wondered...

----------


## XeL

> I used a tape recorder instead of writing everything down. 
> 
> I have the saddest voice. 
> 
> Someone in the future is going to find that recording, and be like, "...?".



Haha! I tried the same thing a while ago. When I listened to it in the morning i was like: What the fuck is this? 

"There is a park..... Kim is there.... Trees.... Trees and... Tree lines?........ .... .....

----------


## Queen Zukin

_August 10th, 2011_





> Haha! I tried the same thing a while ago. When I listened to it in the morning i was like: What the fuck is this? 
> 
> "There is a park..... Kim is there.... Trees.... Trees and... Tree lines?........ .... .....



  Hahaha that is so funny!  ::D: 


*Spoiler* for _Auditory Hypnagogia_: 



*HH*

_ "textile turtle" 

 "all systems are go"

 "I'll tell you what"

 "do you want some?"

 "no thanks"

 "are you sure?"
 "go red!"

 "M-I-T-M-M-S"

 "I thought I heard something instrumental"_

 ??? I have no memory of this one, and I have no idea what I am saying, but it sounds like _"Blue-non, we're dancing!"_ ???

_ "I fell forward, I looked upwards, I fell backwards, I stood strongly"_




*Norwegian Map*

 I was looking at a map of Norway. It was showing the country being attacked in various spots. 

*Jin*

 This dream was in grayscale. 

*Crazy Stressed Out*

 I was dreaming that I couldn't fall asleep! 

 In the dream I had school the next morning. And it was already 2am and I was losing sleep. I was trying to sleep on the couch but I was having a lot of troubles. 

 At one point in the dream, our bird was nearly attacked by the dog. 

*Ice Driving!* 

 I was driving around with my friend. I was going pretty fast and hadn't realized that a winter storm had picked up and was piling snow on the road very quickly. 

 We went to her house later and played in the new snow.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Spoiler* for _Auditory Hypnagogia_: 



HH

_"does it say that on the cantaloupe?

"ninjas, raise your hands!"

"??undecipherable?? the awakening ceremony, and then..."_




*Double Dreamsign All the Way*

 I woke up around 8am, didn't remember any dreams, and went back to bed. I decided to try a WILD of sorts, following the HH into a dream. 

 I was standing in the kitchen, dreaming and lucidity still on my mind. 

 I wondered if this was a dream. 

 I did a reality check, but I had the normal amount of fingers. 

 I looked out the window. There were lions and tigers in our backyard! This couldn't be real! 

 I did another reality check, and it passed. HOW COULD THIS BE REAL? 

 I watched the lions and tigers moving around near the edge of the forest. I thought about how it probably wasn't safe to walk back there anymore. 

 On the other side of the lawn it was beginning to snow. 

_ "Hmm, I dream about snow a lot in the summer...Is this a dream?"_ I thought and did a reality check. Yet, everything was fine. 

 I'M ADOPTING A NEW REALITY CHECK.

 ::help:: 

* If the previous dream wasn't enough*

 I was now dreaming that I was on the computer. I was reading posts on DV, but my vision was the computer, so I couldn't really see around it. 

 I was pretty sure that this was a dream, but I was in need of real vision to test it. 

*Swirling House and a Meetup* 

 I was with a lot of DV members standing outside of a store. I think it was Staples. They wanted to go inside quickly so that they could get a few things. I am for sure that MoS, Nomad, and Nephanim were there and another member whose name starts with an N...perhaps NiteLite? 

 I also remember that there was a house. It was a really strange house. You would walk in the door and immediately see stairs. If you took the stairs up, then there were a bunch of rooms. There was one room in particular, I think it was shaped like a pentagon or a hexagon (the room was shaped as a convex polygon). There were many beds in this room. 

 I was looking around, and there was another room outside of this polygon room. It was slightly up and reminded me of an attic, but I'm not sure if it was. I remember seeing an old fashioned bathtub in it. 

 Throughout the dream, I kept thinking that I am in the wrong place. That I needed to be somewhere else. Before the plot of this dream took flight, I had been dreaming about taking college courses. I knew that I was going to be late to one of them if I continued to stay here.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Spoiler* for _Auditory Hypnagogia_: 



HH

_"there's lots on people's minds"

 "about whats going on around here"

 "I see it throughout the nation"

 "and in your eyes"

 "this is real"

 "this is here"

 "shame on you, defense driven!"

 "dishwasher wash me"

 "NOOOOOOOOB"

 ?????indecipherable???

 ?????indecipherable????

 "license plate registration"

 ???? indecipherable?????

 "you have the answers"

 "it is the mosquitoes that control you!"

 "can I get up?"_




* I had this crazy dream*

 I was dreaming of being attacked by a psychotic woman. We were in a dark room together, some kind of cellar but I get a "maze" vibe from it also. I don't remember a lot about this dream, except that she was stabbing me with a knife. And I felt all of it. 

 I false awakened and started telling my friend about the dream I had. It must have been very complex and full of plot because I went on for awhile. I decided that it was worthy of being typed up immediately. I had typed up at least 6-7 paragraphs on the dream.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I accidentally fell asleep and left the recorder going, so I have three hours of "clink! clink! clink!" now.  ::roll:: 


*Spoiler* for _Auditory Hypnagogia_: 



HH

_"the sun shines down on you"

"clearly, you're in heaven"

"but yet"

 "you need to make a decision"

"shockwave of enjoyment"

"European Union co-founder"

"Cyclic"

"Arizona flames"

"are you spinning?"_




*Ghost Baby*

 I was watching this story/movie about a woman who had a green ghost in her house. It was kind of a witchy ghost. The ghost had a baby, but the baby was human. It was really freaky looking. 

_"Joe had a party for Saturday"_

*Slavic Class*

 I was in my slavic class and we were learning about the early religions of the area. The classroom setup was strange as it was in a woman's house, in a tiny room off to the side. We observed the style of the early era.

 We were shown her backyard, which was a tiny fenced in area. There was a swingset in the middle of the backyard with a strange child. 

*Violin Strings*

 I was at my grandmother's house. She had a violin in her livingroom. 

 I don't know how to play the violin, but it is something that I wish I learned. I was observing the violin, and discovered that I could play Cannon D on it. 

*I should have Known*

 A bunch of my friends decided to have a sleep over. I have no idea whose house we were at. We were in an upstairs bedroom that had two twin beds in it with hard wooden floors. There was a window on the back wall and a closet on the side wall near the window. 

 Everyone was asleep. I couldn't sleep, so I was reading through my physical dream journal, laughing at all of the silly notes I make. 

 Suddenly, I felt a strange feeling. 

 I heard this awful noise, it was like a creaking/ripping sound. 

 I looked over, and noticed that Joe, who was occupying one of the twin beds, was laying in a pool of blood. There was blood dripping off of his arms and down to the wooden floors. His girlfriend, who was occupying the other single bed, had also mysteriously died as well. 

 I rounded up everyone else that was at the sleepover and we called the ambulance. 

 As we waited for the ambulance I let Brian read my dream journal. 

 "It's all your fault!" He yelled. 

 "What? Why?" I asked.

 He flipped to a page in my dream journal where I described the horrible death of Joe and his girlfriend, it was almost the exact same dream as this one. 

 "You should have known this was going to happen!" He yelled out. 

 I was in tears. I couldn't believe that I had lost another great friend.

 I looked over and noticed that a rocking chair in the room was rocking itself.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Spoiler* for _Auditory Hypnagogia_: 



HH

"in great minds"

"in great eyes"

"that can see into the depths"

"of reality"

"and when"

"the pressure builds"

"these minds"

"can form"

"a new existence"

Seeing many purple flowers




*Hyper-Modern Rave*

 I was going to a rave. It was in a shady building. 

 Once I got inside the building though, it was HYPER modern. The walls and floors were white, and the design looked like a mall but without the stores. There were two floors, both were playing a mixture between trance and hard trance. 

 On the top floor there was a small "balance beam" connecting one half of the second floor and the other half. It was pretty dangerous having to cross it because there wasn't a railing.

 There was also a section where they were giving free food samples. That was highly enjoyed.

* Through Many Closets*

I was at a Buddhist temple in Tibet. Inside the temple there was a large swimming pool. The swimming pool had a layer of rocks as its bedding. I was swimming in the pool. 

 I noticed that there were a lot of people from my karate class here. I wondered why they had traveled to Tibet, coincidentally, at the same time as I had. 

 I realized that they were competing in a swim race. It was supposed to be an extremely competitive race. 

 I eventually decided to leave and I realized that I had nowhere to sleep at. An acquaintance of mine, who was also coincidentally in Tibet at the same time, offered me a place to stay. 

 He took me through a large house and into a closet. We pushed back the rack of clothing and continued up another hidden staircase. We did this several times, traveling through hidden doorways and secret closets until we reached the very top of the house. It was a rather large apartment. He slept in a coffin. 

_"house so messy, skeleton in the bed, covered with cob webs"_

----------


## saltyseedog

> "in great minds"
> 
> "in great eyes"
> 
> "that can see into the depths"
> 
> "of reality"
> 
> "and when"
> ...



:O

A thing randomly popped in my head today about flowers..... It went something like when you accept your death. Your flower will bloom. A blooming flower is accepting of death. It will die so its seeds may live.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> :O
> 
> A thing randomly popped in my head today about flowers..... It went something like when you accept your death. Your flower will bloom. A blooming flower is accepting of death. It will die so its seeds may live.



 Amazing - I saw those flowers when I was meditating on life and death, and when I was listening to HH. At first I wasn't going to post it, but intuition told me otherwise. 


*Spoiler* for _Auditory Hypnagogia_: 



*HH*

_ "false acts of criminal justice"

 "...offers the same composition"

"now or nothing"

 "the final achievement"

 "this guy likes rough teachers - he's a fish man!"

"that oughta be a wise decision"

"I know I loved him so much, he loved me too!"

 "you know what you're looking for right?"

"I'm looking for raaaaaaaaw grapes"
 "???indecipherable??? housing payments coming...don't be so excited!"

 "you'll have more choices that you'll have to choose, don't you think?"

 "stand on the edge of consciousness"

 "deliver yourself!"

 "to the vastness"_




 falling asleep with the recorder on is becoming a bad habit...

*Festival of the Red Houses*

 I dreamed that I was at a party. It was just a house party, but there was a lot of people there. I remember a scene of there being a car stuck in the forest at the top of a hill. 

 I had gotten drunk, and I knew I couldn't drive home. I walked out the front door, thinking of a way to get home, when I realized that I was already on the same street as where I live! I was astounded and pleased at this realization. 

 I walked down the street and noticed an offshoot road. On the road were little red houses. I found it curious that I had been completely absent from witnessing the making of these homes. 

 I curiously walked down the offshoot road, and found an abandoned festival. It was nighttime and all of the stands and stalls were vacant of people. The festival was intriguing as the stands were selling some very interesting items! It was all hippie and peace related things. For example, some of the stands had tie dye shirts. 

 I came back during the daytime. I found that behind the main festival there was a "clearance" section. I was browsing through their items when I heard the shouts of people doing karate. They did the same basic moves, but it was all in a foreign language.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Spoiler* for _Auditory Hypnagogia_: 



*HH*

"I'd trade boxes with him"

"free of those definitions"




*BMX Pro!* 

It was the end of the school year, and I was sitting in my 5th grade classroom. They were delivering report cards. I looked at mine - all A's!  ::D: 

 Attached to the report card was a permission slip to invite a religious band to the school called BMX Pro. We were wondering why they wanted to come to our school. The teacher put on a video of them, made in the 50s. We made fun of them (they were very cheesy). 

*Mosk, Dull Battery Acid*

 I was in the mall. I noticed a store sign that read:

MUSEUM OF ADDICTIVE SUBSTANCES
_doctors on hand_
 Naturally, I was curious and went inside. They had many drugs on display. I wondered if it was legal for them to be out in the open like this. 

 In the middle of the store there was a giant pool of gray liquid. A sign read that it was called "Mosk", and it was an addictive, dull battery acid. There was a swinging bridge going across the pool. 

 "I can get this stuff legally down the street," a man said, pointing to cocaine. He looked around 24 and was a hipster. 

 We walked across the swinging bridge (design flaw), which was was too swingy and occasionally dipped down into the battery acid pool. I slipped and fell into the acid. It didn't burn or anything, but some of it got into my eyes. 

 We decided to find a doctor. We had much trouble with this. We went into a backroom where there was a secret butcher shop, but there wasn't a doctor there either. 

*Surprise Room Mate Swap*

 I was moving into my dorm, but I got a notification that I had the choice to live either in my current residence hall, or a residence hall closer to the central campus. 

 I checked out the other residence hall, it looked nearly identical to my current one. The girl living there was nice, but because I had already met my other room mate and liked her, I decided not to swap. 

*Let's Just Get Distracted* 

 I was at someone's birthday party. I have no idea who was having the party, I didn't recognize him at all. 

 I discovered that my backpack could float in the air. I found this wildly amusing... 

This may have caused me to become lucid, or perhaps I just 'decided' to become lucid. I decided, from inspiration, that I should rob a bank. That would be fun. 

 :Shades wink: 

 I was in a basement so I needed to get out of there. I wasn't sure how to teleport. I thought about opening up a door that would lead into the city, but I decided to try spinning first. 

 I kept my eyes open and spun in a circle. 

 I false awakened. 

 I still felt like I was dreaming, so I did a reality check. 5 fingers and one thumb. I was still set on trying to get into the city, so I decided to try opening a door and envisioning that a city would be there when I opened it. 

 I opened the door, and found a new part of my house! It had concrete floors and the walls were unfinished. It had large windows that let in a lot of light. 

 There was a boy in the room. He had a pellet gun. He was shooting it off. 

 I got really distracted and we played cops and robbers. I did some awesome Matrix moves. Lost lucidity.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Black Castle Exploration*

 I was falling from the sky. Until I fell into a pit of sand near a digitilized waterfall. Someone was pouring sand into the waterfall.

 I fell through the ground and into another realm and then through the ground again. I kept doing this, falling down and down through many parallel universes over and over again. 

 I willed it to stop so that I could explore a black castle that kept flashing past my vision.

*Gemini in the Sky*

 I was at a hardcore rave. I went outside to take a breather. It was nighttime and the stars were out, shining very brightly. 

 I looked to the sky and saw Gemini! Not just the simple constellation, but the Gemini twins in full blown detail as if all the stars in the universe had aligned just to deliver this sign to Earth. 

 There was also another sign in the sky. It had a mystical message from other beings.

----------


## Queen Zukin

1000  ::D: 

Stressful night's sleep - 4 hours of sleep. No recall except for a few fleeing fragments. 

 :ClouDing around:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Q Zukin's Dream Journal*
textile turtle <3



*Normal Dreams will be written in black
Lucid experiences in green*

*Comments appreciated! <3*



*Favorite Dreams:**God of TansAppearances Can Be DeceivingDream Queen (Council of Dreamers)The GlitchThe Magic School Bus Came to Pick Me Up!THE STALKING STARTS NOWTrue FormThe Chaos Tasks*

*Witty Dreams:*
*Chocolate CoincidenceHow Evil Men AreI'm an Italian Medusa*

*Favorite Nightmares/Action Dreams:*
*EfficacyCrazy Psychotic Substitute Bus DriverFirst to DieBrown and BrokenTHEY EAT WORMS*

* ZUKIN'S DREAM CARTOGRAPHY (CLICK FOR MAP)*

 :ClouDing around:

----------


## Queen Zukin

I haven't been having much luck sleeping. I had wisdom teeth removed two days ago, and instead of sleeping a lot I have slept very very little. 

 So not much to update here. 

 Time to go raving! 

 ::banana::

----------


## XeL

Ouch. Good luck.

Btw, 1000 posts! yay  :Shades wink:

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Ouch. Good luck.
> 
> Btw, 1000 posts! yay



Thanks! yaaay

 I remembered a small lucid fragment from last  night. It's tiny though. I just remember knowing that I was dreaming, and I wanted to try something new. I don't remember what I tried, but I do know that I succeeded. I remember a lot of blacks and grays.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Science Quiz!*

 I was in a science class and was told that we had to take a quiz. I realized that I hadn't opened my book at all this year. And then I realized again, that I'm not even in this class! 

*Hooping Giraffe* 

 This was kind of scary. I remember a black and white cartoon of a giraffe hula hooping with its neck. And there was this guy laughing hysterically at this. 

*Futuristic Board Walk City*

 I was running from a man. I was running through a futuristic city on the coast. I continued to run on a strange board walk that went up into the air. It followed the outline of the city and took me to floating beach huts. I kept running until I was back into the heart of the city. I was pretty sure that I lost him. I looked out from the boardwalk, and noticed that the boardwalk kept going into the ocean until it suddenly dropped off. Monster waves crashed into the ledge. 

*Korean Fair*

 I was at a fair/festival. The fair was designed to be a scavenger hunt. People were going crazy trying to find everything.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Hahaha*

 I was at my sister's and there was something to do with Hahaha by SMF. 

 I also remember being in the car with her. She was driving recklessly. I believe at one point she was also driving down the highway in reverse. 

SMF - hahaha! - YouTube

* At the theater*

 I was at the theater with Bree. We were watching Sucker Punch. I've already seen it a couple times, so I was a little bored. I started thinking that the main character looked a little bit like Aeia, the polyphasic sleep vlogger. 

*Friends in a tree*

 Someone told me to go and find my friends, and I found them in a tree. 

*Return of the Creepy Man*

 Title says it all.

----------


## Nephanim

Pete must see something in you. Something like a tasty liver.

I don't envy you.  :tongue2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Pete must see something in you. Something like a tasty liver.
> 
> I don't envy you.



 I can't believe you remember that name.  ::shock::

----------


## Nephanim

That's because he haunts my dreams, too......

...

Okay, he doesn't. That would be _exceedingly_ creepy.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> That's because he haunts my dreams, too......
> 
> ...
> 
> Okay, he doesn't. That would be _exceedingly_ creepy.



 Erm...Yeah. But Pete wasn't the guy that I was referring to in the dream. I was talking about the same guy from the other night's dream. With the city. 

 I applaud your memory.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Another Sign from the Sky?* 

 It was night time. I was at somebody's house. I didn't know them. They were crying and mourning. 

 They were outside and I was there trying to comfort them. 

 I looked up to the moon. It fizzled, turned blood pink, and little beads of pink light arose from the center and aligned themselves in a circle around the moon. 

 
 I looked online, when I woke up, to see if I could identify that symbol anywhere but I didn't have much luck. I saw a picture of it on one of the charts, but there wasn't any explanation of it.

 I was surprised to see such a symbol in the sky. In the dream I knew that it was giving me guidance towards something, that I had a greater purpose in this dream. 

 I was going back inside the house when I noticed that the moon had gotten exponentially closer to the Earth. The Moon now filled up the greater majority of the sky. I had never seen such a majestic view of it. I could see every crater in ridiculous vividness. 

 I decided to just sit there and stay awhile.

*Hacked Computer!*

 My neighbor was having problems with her computer being hacked. 

*What's your Philosophy?* 

 It was the first day of university classes.

 I was at my chemistry class. The class was surprisingly small, made up of only ten people. 

 The professor turned out to be a religious freak, as he demonstrated by telling everyone that he would like for everyone to pray before they engaged in any experiments. 

 He asked around about other philosophies. The girl next to me, a girl I knew from highschool, started talking in a deep voice uncharacteristic of her own. It was a dark pink, sandpaper feeling, cough medicine flavored voice. She looked me into the eyes and started chanting wild phrases. 

 A guy I also knew from highschool starting rebutting everything that she was saying, but she ignored him and continued on. It was strange. 

 I had a class later on and was shocked to find that my German professor was the same teacher that I had for German highschool. 

*Old Challenges*

 I was DDRing, but all of the footsteps had been moved 90 degrees, like PIU. There were two other people there with me. We tried to play Xepher and Blind Justice. 

*Spirit Boy of the Fields*

 This is an old dream. 

 I was in the fields behind my house, but it was a more wild and untamed version. Before civilization had arrived. 

 I was looking for this spirit boy of the fields, because I knew that I had talked to him before. I remember seeing many purple flowers and many thickets.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Descending into a Smothered Consciousness*

 I was at a speakeasy in the middle of the 1920s. The bar was crammed tonight. There was a pianist in the background and I was smoking a cigar. I was a flapper in the right crowd. 

 I was engaging in a conversation with a man when I began to notice that people were leaving towards the back of the bar. Curiously, I followed them to see what the rush was. 

 I discovered that they were all trying to go up a staircase in the back of the bar. I pushed past them to see where and why they were so desperately trying to go. 

 The rustic staircase winded up to a lonely attic where I found a door. 

 I opened the door. 

 And I saw stairs going back down again. But, these stairs were different. I was now out of time and out of place. I was in our era, but in the fire escape of an abandoned, vandalized building.

 The stairs were lit up, as if calling to me, and I could see the dim spray paint letters on the wall. I sat down on a step, slipped, and then SLID down the stairs. 

 I was sliding down them as if there were no steps at all, just a smooth angle. Lights rushed past me and I felt my consciousness sinking deeper and deeper. 

 After that strange experience of sliding down four flights of stairs warp speed I tried to stand up. 

 I felt strange. 

 I felt as if my awareness had suffocated, my body felt heavy and I just wanted to collapse where I was. It felt like I was being drowned out by anesthesia. 

 I looked around and wondered how I would get back to the bar. It was dark in here, there were no more lights to guide me along. 

 From observing, I saw that I had two options. 

 My first option would be to continue on in the fire escape. I saw that there was another flight of stairs that I could take down, but in the middle there was a large gap.  I might be able to jump over that. But what pushed me away from this option was that there was a hooded man standing in front of the gap. He stood there as still as a sign post. I felt as if he was a trap. I was already about to collapse, and this would make the perfect opportunity for a predator to capitalize.  

 The second option was a gleaming EXIT sign to the right of me. Naturally, this may have been a first choice for anyone. 

 Except, when I opened the door under the EXIT sign, I saw a bloody dead body on a tile floor. 

 I wasn't sure I wanted to take any of the aforementioned routes. But, I had to take the lesser of two evils, so I took the second option and walked past the dead body. 

 The door lead into a small convenience store. I was still feeling horrible, and I needed help. I felt myself losing consciousness and called out. 

 A woman answered my calls. I was interrogated by her to provide details of what happened and she requested me to show her this strange staircase. 

 We went back through the door from where I came. However, there was no longer a staircase.

 We found ourselves in this strange nether region. The region was hilly and large, and we could see that on both regions there were doors. We believed that perhaps one of those doors held the answers to what we were searching for. 

 We split up, and I took the western door and she took the eastern door. 

 We quickly discovered that near each door out of the nether, there were strange little beings ready to attack us. They are hard to describe. They looked like little inter-dimensional robot _things_. For the time being, we called them 'caviar'. 

 These robot beings varied in fighting skill. Many of them were easy to just knock off, but others seemed like they just wouldn't die. 

 For a second, I woke up. 

 Before I could reach for my DJ, I instantly felt myself sliding back down that winding staircase, descending deeper and deeper into the murky depths and again feeling that horrible feeling of smothered consciousness. I couldn't escape it. 

 I slid down to the bottom of the staircase. Instead of winding up in the strange room with the malicious man, I was now in a rustic room with odds and ends everywhere.

 I realized that I was on the western side of the door where the woman and I had tried  to open. 

 The antique objects spoke to me and told me that I would need something to defend myself out there, because the robot beings were ready for attack. They gave me a shield. It was black and red. Seeing that I was also barefoot, they equipped me with old boots and gave me a sword. I thanked them, and was awoken externally. 

*That Familiar Feeling*

 I was in the lobby of Jin's apartment, even though he didn't live here. 

 The floor of the lobby had a complex circular design. There was ice on it. Slushy ice, that was melting. 

 "I feel...like I have dreamed this two or three times before..." I whispered, feeling the ice beneath my fingertips. 

 "Let's go," Jin directed. We went up to his apartment where his brother was. His brother looked like a miniature DJ Ravine. 

 His apartment was on more than one story. The kitchen would be on a different floor than the bedrooms. It was really fascinating. 

 He showed me his bedroom. It was blue. In the middle was a bunkbed. Off to the side there was a bathroom that connected to his bedroom, and near that was a shelf. 

 "I have definitely dreamed this before..." I whispered. I couldn't shake that strong feeling of familiarity.

----------


## Queen Zukin

For having such peaceful dreams last night, I did a lot of teeth grinding.  ::?: 

*Poison Sumac*

 My friend and I were at Hawaii! 

 We were enjoying a nice day on the beach. Actually, it was cloudy. But that's okay. 

 There was a wooden structure on the beach. It was like a pier, but it went up into the air. I'm not really sure what it was, but it was a nice viewing area. 

 We slipped and fell off of the structure into a bunch of poison sumac. I'm not even sure if they have poison sumac in Hawaii, maybe some plotting sadist decided to gather up a bunch of it for unsuspecting tourists. 

 Anyways, we needed to wash this off immediately, because itching all over the body is not fun. 

* Painting, and doing it wrong.*  

 I was in the mall and there was a store offering free painting lessons. I tried to paint something, but was really failing hard. 

 It started off as giant red streaks across the canvas. 

 It turned into a man eating a fly.

 And then it finished as a bride at a wedding. 

 Please don't ask me how I made those transitions. I don't even know. 

 A friend of my mothers came up to me and told me that I was doing it wrong. She said that I couldn't leave blotches of paint on the canvas, or else it would peel off. 

*Shady Dance Club* 

 My friend and I were meeting up at a dance club. It was in a town about a half hour from where I live. 

 It turned out to be a hole in the wall kind of place. People were celebrating a birthday, I think, and there was pink cake. They were really nice there, but there was a strange atmosphere.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Blue Blade of Protection*

 A team of DDer's and I were on the road. They had connected wagons to the back of their car. I was chilling out in the open wagon while we were on the highway. I was half-sleeping. 

 I look over and notice that, standing next to me, is a woman. She looks around 14 and is dressed in black robes. She doesn't make me feel confident. 

 I summon a blade of blue electricity to banish her. 

*Wrong Point of View!* 

 I'm chilling out in a lounge in a residence hall. There are two guys sitting next to me, one of which is trying to flirt. I tell him to back off. The other guy laughs at his friend's attempts. 

 Meanwhile, we are WTFing at a scene unfolding next to us. Two women are sharing a "deep moment". We're pretending to ignore them, but we are still confounded by what is taking place next to us. 

 The dream gets shaky here and I half wake up. 

 I want to go back into the dream. 

 I manage to force my way back in, semi-lucid here, and _completely forget about the task that I was supposed to do_. Instead, I am having trouble concentrating, because I am inside another person's point of view! 

 I'm having trouble controlling anything really, the dream insists that it plays out like a movie. I have gone back into time and I am inside the woman's head who was sharing the deep moment with the other girl. 

 It is sunset and she is cleaning up from a birthday party that took place around her residence. 

*Sleeping through Bloodshed* 

 I was outside at a playground. I was sitting on a bench. I had my head down, drifting in and out of sleep. There was a lot going on around me. 

 I remember a boy from my karate class coming up to me and asking, "How can you sleep through all of this bloodshed?" 

 "I'm used to it," I responded. 

* Showcase room and too many people!*

 There were a TON of people at my house. I felt crowded out, so I went to my old bedroom to chill. There were children in there too. 

 In one scene, I remember that there was a "showcase" room added to our house. The room had walls of glass, and inside the room it was like a tile shower but everything was neon. The people seemed to be fascinated by it, no clue why though. 

*Yellow Raincoat*

 Memories of a girl with curly red hair in a yellow raincoat with a yellow hat. It was flooding outside and she was swimming in the water.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Fun fact: This was the first time in my entire life that I have dreamed of a zombie apocalypse.* 

*Zombie Portal* 

 I was in a darkened store. We had discovered that the elevator had broken. 

 The elevator had turned into a portal for zombies.  :Eek: 

 We teamed up and got as many weapons as we could from the store, shovels, knives, etc - anything sharp or deadly. I was left with sharp little darts. They would only be effective if I could attack the zombies from a distance. I remember that I was wearing a yellow jacket. The jacket had pockets in the front where I could keep my extra darts. 

 The zombies would come out from the elevator portal. Their flesh was falling off of their face. We tried to kill as many as we could on the first round, but many would escape to seek prey around the store. 

 Joe and I decided to go and hunt the rogue zombies. We were disappointed and disheartened to find many of our teammates dead on the floor. If they were bitten by the zombies, they too would also become a zombie soon. 

 We spotted a rogue zombie and I began throwing my sharp darts at it. I was surprised at how well they worked. Straight through the heart! 

 Unfortunately, they only worked so well. The zombie continued to creep towards me. Once it got close enough to me, I could recognize that it was the face of a fellow peer. The face was now disfigured, gray, and emotionless. Stripped of any liveliness that it once contained. 

 I didn't have a knife to defend myself, so I pushed the darts through his body and knocked the zombie to the floor. It took me down with it for a fight to the death. I didn't know zombies could bleed, but I figured that they could when I began to engage in Zukin Slaughter (a term for when I begin to overkill my enemy). 

 Once the zombie had been slaughtered, I proceeded to find Joe. 

 I took him from his slaughtering and lead him down a long dark hallway, in which he protested every minute of as it was very very creepy. The hallway was something out of a Harry Potter castle. Dark and wet and arched. Because there wasn't any life here, there also wasn't any zombies. 

 I took him to what was supposedly my dorm. 

 "Joe, I need to die," I pleaded. 

 "Why?" He asked. 

 "They got me," I returned. I showed him my stomach. The top part had been lacerated so badly all that was visible in the moonlight that poured out from the window was blood. 

 "I don't want to become one of them," I whispered. 

 In that moment, Joe had a powerful vision. He saw all of the names of the survivors etched in gold. All of the names of the heroes. 

 "I need to help them," He assured, "quiet, listen." We heard footsteps outside of the door. We weren't sure if it was zombie or human. 

 "I need to go," Joe announced. And I was left there in the quiet dorm with the moonlight as my only companion. The door was locked behind him as he left. 

*Mean Chick*

 I was moving into the dorm. Mine was a mess. Somebody had left all of their belongings here last year. 

 I remember being at an auditorium. There was a girl sitting next to me who had very short platinum blonde hair. She took my hand in a strange protective manner. 

 There was also a girl who was being mean spirited. She was getting physically violent with the other girls. 

 What interests me the most about this dream though was the girl with the short platinum blonde hair. She followed me throughout the dream.

 In my DJ I also wrote "_syringe and self hate_"...Yeah I don't really know what I meant by that  :paranoid:

----------


## XeL

> I was moving into the dorm. Mine was a mess. Somebody had left all of their belongings here last year. 
> 
> I remember being at an auditorium. There was a girl sitting next to me who had very short platinum blonde hair. She took my hand in a strange protective manner. 
> 
> There was also a girl who was being mean spirited. She was getting physically violent with the other girls. 
> 
> What interests me the most about this dream though was the girl with the short platinum blonde hair. She followed me throughout the dream.
> 
> In my DJ I also wrote "syringe and self hate"...Yeah I don't really know what I meant by that



Who knows, maybe she's your syringe-loving, self-hating dream guide. Hah.  :tongue2:

----------


## Mancon

Haha I used to have the setting on where every thread I posted on I automatically subscribed too. I started to get like 200 emails a day so I went in an deleted all my subscribed threads and changed the setting, but I forgot to delete two of them and this thread was one of them.

 I'm glad I didn't delete it! Your dreams are fun to read  :smiley: . Keep posting!

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Who knows, maybe she's your syringe-loving, self-hating dream guide. Hah.



I hope not.  ::shock:: 





> Haha I used to have the setting on where every thread I posted on I automatically subscribed too. I started to get like 200 emails a day so I went in an deleted all my subscribed threads and changed the setting, but I forgot to delete two of them and this thread was one of them.
> 
>  I'm glad I didn't delete it! Your dreams are fun to read . Keep posting!



 Aww, you flatter me.  ::hug:: 


 So, I was looking on the old computer for songs that I'm going to transfer to the laptop to take to college with me. 

 I found the techno/trance song that I used for my polyphasic sleep alarm clock. I had set it so that it would blast me awake from my naps. 

 I played it. Instantly, I got a headache, starting drooling, and felt like the color of the smell of pizza. 

 ::wtf::  

 Conditioning FTW.

----------


## Mancon

> I hope not. 
> 
> 
> 
>  Aww, you flatter me. 
> 
> 
>  So, I was looking on the old computer for songs that I'm going to transfer to the laptop to take to college with me. 
> 
> ...



:Hug:

Reminds me of Synesthesia (Which I have!)

----------


## Queen Zukin

> :Hug:
> 
> Reminds me of Synesthesia (Which I have!)



Haha yeah I have that too. 

Made it hard to throw away all of my socks that have holes in them this afternoon, because, of course, that would make my socks feel bad. In the end I didn't throw away any of my old socks.  ::|: 

 Recall is a little sketchy last night. 

*35 Cents*

 I remember being in a waiting room. We were in an upstate city because I also visited some of my friends who were attending college in that city. There was a sticker dispenser in the waiting room. The stickers were 35 cents each. My friend and I made a bet on who could find 35 cents around the city first. 

*Big Beach*

 There was a large indoor beach. The ceiling was black. There were too many people stuffed into this room. They started randomly dancing.  ::roll:: 

*Vicious Robin!* 

 I was watching a movie with my parents when I noticed that a Robin had flown into the house. It didn't seem to mind much and wasn't trying to find an escape.

 I decided to try to herd the robin out of the house. It didn't mind my presence surprisingly, as most birds would fly away. Instead, the Robin acted vicious and pecked at me. I was used to this though, being a bird owner.

----------


## Queen Zukin

My dreams after this, for probably the next week, are probably going to be really shaky. 

*Akira? Stop Disappearing Please!* 

 I was walking up the stairs and saw Akira, just randomly standing there in the kitchen! I ran up the remaining stairs, but when I looked over Jin was there. This did not make me happy.  :tongue2: 

*Habitat in our Basement* 

 A swamp habitat had formed in the unfinished part of our basement. There were so many frogs! Tropical frogs, too. 

*Wall Hands*

 I don't remember much from this dream but a few pieces of it. 

 My friend wanted to show me his new house. We drove along an old county road. There were no other houses in sight. It was foggy. 

 We came to his house. All I could see was that it was a black mass. It didn't even look like a house, just like a mass of dense, black fog. 

 We went inside and he showed me around. There were two other "people" in there. They were trying to escape. Every time they tried to escape, however, giant skeleton hands that came out of the wall would pull them back inside. 

*Rugrats Get Married*

 Chuckie and Lil had grown up and were getting married.  ::lol:: 

 A lot of family members were gathered for the ceremony. Even the deceased relatives came. One of them came back as an "angel" form. She was very tall and commanded Lil not to get married to him.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Imsomi-nom-nom-nom-ia 

 :ClouDing around:

----------


## Retribution

> Imsomi-nom-nom-nom-ia



Probably the funniest way to say 'insomnia' I've seen. Nice one.

It feels weird posting on here. It really does. Interesting dreams, though.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Probably the funniest way to say 'insomnia' I've seen. Nice one.
> 
> It feels weird posting on here. It really does. Interesting dreams, though.



 Great to see you, stranger.  :Cheeky: 

 REM rebound! And yet my recall still sucks. Haha. 

* Precognitive Insanity*

 I was hanging out with a group of friends. We were in a shed somewhere in the middle of a field. 

 "I heard about this strange way of recovering lost memories," one of my friends began. 

 "How?"

 "You get a partner to pull your thumb and activate pressure points, and then you just remember random shit," She continued. They partnered up and started describing all of the random things that they were seeing. 

 I had been on the other side of the shed this entire time, doing who-knows-what, and decided that I would like to try this strange method. 

 Once they had activated the pressure points, my vision began to fill with images of explosions that somehow aligned themselves to the NASA logo. I saw the girl in front of me dying. 

 That's apparently when something inside my mind just snapped. Reasoning, awareness, and coherency all went out the window. 

 In my hallucinations, I had became certain that the girl in front of me had died. In fact, she was still alive, but I was not competent enough to realize that. 

 The dream gets sketchy in the middle, not sure what happened between these two events.

 I was now sitting in the car with a psychologist. He was in the driver's seat. It was night time and we were parked in the middle of the road on my street. He was determining if I had schizophrenia. 

 I was panicking because I felt as if something was lurking outside the car and waiting for the right moment to attack. 

 I looked around. Giant black chess pieces were surrounding our car. They had an extremely spooky silhouette in the darkness. I felt them slowly looming towards us. The road had became a giant chessboard and we were their only remaining opponent. 

 "See past your hallucinations. They aren't real!" The psychologist called out as I was still in a mad frenzy. All I could see was their overbearing shadows creeping ever so slowly towards us. 

 "Everything that I hallucinates happens eventually," I returned. 

 "The girl isn't dead!" He assured. 

 "She is.."

 Dream skips. 

 We are now at a restaurant. The psychologist has invited the girl to come and have dinner with us to prove to me that she is alive. 

 I seem to just see past her. My mind isn't working right. I can't focus on anything. She doesn't exist. He doesn't exist. I don't exist. 

 I stand up to go to the bathroom. I begin to hallucinate again. I see people falling down randomly as if a wave of energy has passed through them. 

_ "What could this mean?"_  I ask myself. 

 Suddenly, as if a direct response to my question, an earthquake rumbles the entire building. Debris fall from the ceiling, objects fall off of tables, and people fall to the floor. Precognitive hallucinations?

 The dream skips again and this time I am watching my peers graduation. I feel incredibly left out as a shimmer of awareness catches up to me. I cling to this awareness, wishing it would stay even though it brings about so much pain. I feel the longing to be normal again, to be able to think rationally and not be plagued by hallucinations. I cling onto this awareness for dear life, but it slowly fades like an old friend and I am once again lost in insanity. 

*Wild Turkey*

 I was being chased by a wild turkey in my backyard. The chase was easily resolved when I ran inside my garage and locked the door (as if a turkey had fingers to open a door). 

*Karate Building Renovation*

 The dojang was getting renovated. They wanted to have their main floor be a series - _Whoa De Ja Vu...Remembered a really weird dream that I'm having trouble fully remembering. I only grasped it for a second. I remember hiding...Thinking how someone has found me?_ - Okay anyways... The karate center wanted to renovate their floors because they thought it would be more beneficial for their students to learn how to fight on stairs instead of a flat surface. 

*So Much Drama*

 I was at an arcade with Akira and his friend, Ganryu, and Jin. There was a creepy guy hitting on me when I was trying to play some games. I eventually got really mad at him and told him to go away. Ganryu heard and started yelling at the creepy guy.The creepy guy brought Akira into this and Akira'a friend heard and started yelling too, except she was yelling at me! 

 Too much drama for me to handle!  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Title*

 I was in an ancient Chinese building. There was tension in the air. 

 My father was hitting me over the head with a Castaneda book and criticizing me for having a separate ideology as my mother was telling me why my beliefs were wrong. He continued to hit me over the head with this book again and again. Woke up feeling very heavy, I had been crying in the dream but I wasn't in real  life. 

*Mad Hatter's Mad Explosive Party*

 I have definitely dreamed this before.

  I was in a large atrium that was decorated with neon and plush colors. Next to me was a man who looked (and acted) like the Mad Hatter. He told us that he had set a bomb to go off in the building if we did not complete the riddle that he had made for us. 

 We climbed up ropes and used strange technology to try to solve the riddle. I eventually gave up, sort of knowing that he wouldn't set the bomb off anyways. 

*Frontyard Pool*

 I was walking alongside the city streets when I noticed that someone had put a pool in their front yard. I thought that was really original and liked it. 

 I was wearing a hoodie and they thought it would be amusing to carry me into the pool. I didn't really mind, and somehow didn't feel the heavy wet clothes. 

*Akira...Forgot this Dream*

 I dream of you way too much.  :Cheeky: 

 I had wrote down "Akira" in my DJ. I know it must have been something wonderful though.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Zero recall.  ::wtf::

----------


## Queen Zukin

Stealing internet from another cafe lol  ::D: 

* Dobby Like Creature in the Cornfields*

 I was on north campus, because apparently I had transferred there to their dorms. I needed to find my chemistry class, which was back on central campus.

 I looked at a map as I walked. Where the fudge was I??

 In front of me stood a tractor pathway into a forest which gradually became a crop. On my map it was marked as a significant road that I would need to take to get to my chemistry building.  ::wtf:: 

 I started making my way through the fields, continuously doubting that I was on the right path. I realized that I was going to be really late for this class.

 I heard the breathing of an animal near me. 

 I looked around. 

 In the distance I saw a white wolf stalking me. Oh shit. 

 I slowly backed away until I was out of its sight and then picked up a heavy pace out of the forest. I was getting lost though, and found myself in the familiar cornfields. I couldn't keep gravity with me as I ran, which should be an easy dreamsign for me. 

 "HELLO!" A creature yelled out as it jumped out of the stalks. It looked like an ape, a bare ape, sort of like Dobby from Harry Potter. In the dream I felt a familiar sense with this creature, like a long lost friend. 

 "Hey!" I replied, "Was that you back there?"

 "Yes, in my other form of course!" It replied. 

 "Do you know how to get out of here?" I asked.

 "I'll lead you the way," He responded. 

 He lead me the way out of the forest. I was sure that this was not the road I was supposed to have took. Once I was out of the forest, I looked at the map when I saw a street sign. It matched up perfectly, and I wondered why I was supposed to go to a forest to get to my chemistry building. 

*Beach Rave!* 

 Some people were having a rave on a beach. It was pretty neat. Day and night were getting confused a lot.

----------


## Queen Zukin

My internet is down and I'm posting this from a cafe. Once internet comes back I'll try to edit the posts and add more dreams. 

*Hacking into the DreamNet*

 I was in the car with my mother. We were driving through a parking lot when I met eye contact with a girl I used to know. I hadn't seen her since elementary school but I recognized her and the way she looked at me. For a few seconds, we locked eyes.

I was back in the car. I had just given the time to that man when I looked back at my watch and noticed that the time had completely changed. It now read 2:39. At first, I felt bad for giving the man the wrong time, but I was certain that the watch had read 5:12. I looked back at the watch again and it read 10:40. Was this a dream? I looked at my hands and they had five fingers and a thumb. This was a dream. 

 I first wanted to complete the most important task at hand, but clarity was lacking. I willed it to be fixed and it was. I noticed that I was wearing my pajamas still. 

 I needed to find a computer in this parking lot, and the best place was probably the SEARS across the street. I went inside. I wandered around and shouted a bit until I found the tech section. They were selling mini computers. They were no bigger than 6 inches tall and 4 inches wide. It was cool. I took a wire from the computer and decided that I should connect it through my head. It was a black wire with a smaller metal connection. At first, I couldn't get it in right but eventually pushed it in hard enough (no sex jokes).

 Immediately I started hearing strange noises. The world I saw around me was the same, but I heard something strange. At first it was like a buzzing in the air. A whooshing and hissing of sorts. It turned into voices of people around me and then voices of people around the globe. I could hear them dreaming. 

 I walked around the store, still listening to the net I had been connected to. I saw an old piano and pressed down on one of the keys. It was off tune. I played a simple Ode to Joy and it sounded like a wicked tale. I put both hands on the keyboard and completely improvised to see what I would play. It was an interesting green tune, pretty yet disharminous. 

 When I was finished, I noticed that my connection to the dreamnet had diminished. I decided that I needed to find a more heavy duty wire. I needed a big ass wire that could carry out some badassery. 

 I'm not even sure what these wires are called - I have seen them before in reality, but back in the 90s. They are huge compared to normal wires. 

 I connected one of those wires to the computer and then to my mind, forming a serious and lasting connection to the net. This time, I heard and saw more. My experience was still auditory heavy, perhaps just because that is how I am, but I also saw a few visuals. 

 I heard everyone dreaming, their voices and thoughts had become intertwined into a music, a hard base trance music, that had turned into an acid trip at a rave. Lights danced around me as I felt dreamers from France, Belgium, the UK and all around Europe and the world.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*A little bit more than a Reunion*

 I was with a guy I had known from sixth grade. I remembered him as if he were my age now. I had a crush on him back then haha. 

 DJ Ravine was also there. Epic. I had been talking to him for awhile and he seemed pretty cool. We were flirting a lot and just acting crazy. 

 My sixth grade crush, Ravine, a bunch of kids from karate, and I were going on a field trip. They were hassling me because I didn't have a permission slip or something, which was useless anyways since I had turned 18 months ago. 

*Retribution's Retribution*

 Retribution had decided to take over the forums and the IRC and was sending out tons of viruses through the servers. He had gone really evil and was attacking everybody for something that they had done to him. 

 I was on IRC at the time as well and it was pretty chaotic. A member messaged me with a strange phrase. 

*Loving the Weather*

 I looked out my window...and it was snowing!!! 

 I laughed hard about this, because a few days ago it had been in the mid 90's. I wondered what the kids who hadn't been here long would think about our crazy weather. 

 The snow was gathering and I wondered if we had broken a new record. I was pretty sure of it, but the weatherman wasn't making too big of a deal about it.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*This isn't really working*

 I was at the rave that I am going to this weekend. It was really empty. There were people watching TV. LAME.

 I went outside and noticed that the party was actually going on outside. Still, there was barely anyone there. I noticed a police officer suspiciously watching for anything. Ugh.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Rebecca Black - Friday (Mike Doerr Extended Remix) by upgrayedd on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

 ::lol:: 

*Maria River*

 I was at my university's festival. I was looking at a booth about backpacking in Canada.  They had a TV depicting some of their adventures in the wild Canada. I was surprised to see that they were hiking up mountains and exploring the jungle. I never thought that Canada was _that_ exciting. 

 I was now in the TV. I was inside a medieval castle, watching the rain pour. Dreariness. 

 I ventured outside of the castle and the scene became a jungle. I walked alongside a path until I came to a dodgy signpost that read _"Maria River"_. In front of me wasn't a river. It was a wooden plank pathway that had small amounts of water running over it. The water had been eroding the wood and made it extremely slippery, reducing it to a dangerous slide through the jungle. 

 A part of me wanted to try this thing out. I had remembered in the dream hearing something about how dangerous Maria River was. Something compelled me to go through with it, even though it meant almost certain death. 

*Little Lucid*

I remember little of this dream. I was playing a video game and sort of already knew that I was dreaming. I hadn't decided to act on it until now. My vision was the video game, so I had to try to pull out of it. I remember doing a reality check and stabilizing by stomping and shouting, but that's it. 

*Two Transparent Friends*

 I was sleeping in a house unfamiliar to me. I woke up to find two orange transparent long-lost friends of mine standing next to me. I don't even remember their names in waking life (I know that I used to, though) but I remembered them clearly in the dream. Honestly, I'm not even sure who I remembered but I know that I've met them before.

----------


## Queen Zukin

flkdsjfsd been putting off typing up my dreams and now I don't even have that much time left to post them before I leave. So it will be quick. 

* Doctor for an Hour*

 I was a doctor at a hospital. But only for an hour. I found it to be pretty stressful. 

*Summer Program Fragments*

 I dreamed that I was in a summer program, or something. I remember a big, hogwarts style dormitory and eating lunch in a big hall. There was a tension in the air though, like we were being forced to be there. I also recall an upturned couch, perhaps the result of a fight.

----------


## Queen Zukin

No recall. Didn't sleep.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Don't Kiss my Father!*

 My college was having a prom, apparently.  :tongue2: 

 I was really confused about this. I was walking down the streets intoxicated, or really just THAT confused, and remember seeing the streets covered in lace. I started laughing at this cause it was so random. I followed the lace down the street and it lead to a woman's marriage. They were standing on a cake. 

 I went back to the dorm. We now lived on the top floor. We were so high up that they had to make a highway just to get to our dorm haha. Later I wanted to leave again and had to take this highway back to the campus. There was so much traffic. I remember seeing a strange building that was an upsidedown V shape. 

 This highway lead me to a festival. I left to get something and when I came back I saw my friend kissing my father. What the fuccck? 

*Doin' Homework*

 Doing homework online. Making sure that I answered with the correct number of significant figures. 

*DJ Comment*

 Someone commented on my other dream journal. I was surprised because I didn't think that these members even existed.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*You MUST Drive!*

 I was visiting home for the weekend. My mother forced me to drive the car back up to campus, even though a parking permit costs a lot of money. It was raining and I was watching as cars were hydroplaning on the road. I watched as a police car lost traction with the road and slid. 

 I didn't really protest having to drive the car back to campus, but I felt confused because nothing was explained to me clearly. 

* This Bed.*

 I remember being shown a bed in a very rustic house. There was something about the bed that was interesting, or maybe just something about the scene. In the dream I had been traveling and was staying the night at a strangers house. They told me that I could sleep in one of their guest rooms. The room looked like an attic and the ceiling was triangular. In the middle there was a single bed. I think that the covers were blue. Their was a dirty old window several feet adjacent to the bed. 

* Piano Player*

 I was attending the senior's graduation. There was a person playing piano on the stage. My mother urged to meet the man who was playing piano after the ceremony was over. 

 I tried to find him, but discovered that behind the stage there was also a restaurant that the actors also ran. The man was now one of the waiters that was running around serving people. The other waiters and waitresses started talking to me about how much they loved free food. 

*Bungee'd*

 I was biking in my old neighborhood. I noticed that I was wearing gloves. They were blue with some pattern on them. 

 I saw some highschoolers playing cards and waiting at the bus stop. For a few moments I played cards with them until their bus came. I went to get back on my bike and finish riding home but it seemed as if I was "bungee'd" to the scene. I couldn't bike off without being strongly pulled back to where the stop was.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*What the?!* 

 Christine and I were in what looked like a hotel. We were playing with a camera and its nightvision component. We found this very amusing. 

 While I was talking, Christine took a picture of me in the dark. 

 "What...the..." She whispered, "Zukin...Come look at this..."

 I leaned over and she showed me the digital picture in the display. Her exasperated words were an understatement. 

 The picture showed my profile mid-speech in the corner. In front of me were two entities. The first entity looked like a man without eyes. 


 The second entity looked like the creature from Picasso's Scream. Both of them were very overbearing and felt very malicious. Woke myself right up from that.

*Wonderful Surprise Visit*

 I was talking to my roommate when Akira walked in. I was absolutely shocked to see him. He told us that he was going to dorm with us and that he was attending this university now. I wondered how he managed to persuade the RA to let him live in a girl's dorm.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Nach fünf im Urwald*

 LAVA. 

 Build a house, quick! Don't die! HURRY! 

 The scene morphed into a rave, and then it morphed into Louisiana or swampy Florida. 

I was standing on a dock with my older sister. The dock was stationed in a marsh and it went through it. We were at the beginning of this dock, where there was some sort of lighthouse. 

 My sister and I were being attacked by green bug creatures. They were so difficult to fight off because they were so tiny and there were so many of them. The green bugs had magical properties.

 During the daytime, these bugs were a swarming evil. But during the evening and night, they returned to be calm and beneficial. 

 As the sun began to set, I opened an empty jar and the green bug creatures filled the container. My sister and I discovered that the green bugs were attracted to our presence. It was a magical scene, one day I will have to draw this out. As we pressed our fingertips against the glass case of the jar, they collected near our fingers. *They began to sprout like a luscious green vine, a beautiful vine with continuous fractal branches, growing up and up like the tree of life.* 

 "Warum sollte man nach fünf nicht in den Urwald gehen?" The green insects whispered. 

 "Weil die Elefanten dann Fallschirmspringen üben?" I replied. 

 "No. Because those after 5 will die," they whispered solemnly, "You must leave." 

 My sister and I took the green insect's advice and began our journey back down the winding dock through the marshes. The sun was setting fast and visible light grew dimmer. 

 I heard a swishing noise. 

 "What was that?" I whispered.

 "I don't know..." My sister replied.

 "The crocodiles...Went in the jungle after five," I realized.

 "That's why their snouts are long..." She added. 

 We began running as fast as we could down the dock. The crocodiles were faster, though. I didn't know that crocodiles were so evil.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Lost my roommate.  :Crying: 

I slept really bad last night. 

I just remember a fragment about being at a restaurant with both Jin and SD. Jin was running his mouth and was being a little overbearing, his opposite of reality.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I haven't really been sleeping.  ::?: 

Vampire!

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Giant Blue Scuba Pool*

 I remember only the last part of this dream. I was swimming in a giant pool, and I remember a female instructor telling us that we would need to learn how to scuba dive. I went underwater and saw why. Because the pool was too deep to swim to the bottom of, we would need to learn to scuba dive so that we could clean up the bottom of the pool. 

*Parkour!* 

 There was a giant room full of people doing gymnastics. I don't know why we were being held in here, but we weren't allowed to leave. I discovered that I had an amazing ability to jump really high. In fact, I could do some pretty extreme parkour with this. 

*LATE!!!*

 I woke up and looked at my clock. It was 11am! I was going to miss lunch! That's all I remember.  :tongue2: 

*Frogs*

 I just remember seeing a ton of little frogs everywhere. You could just scoop them up in your hands. They were so cute. 

*Unlucid Lucid*

 I remember being lucid, but obviously not too lucid. I just remember flying around a lot, having a blast rushing through the sky. I had forgotten about any goals until about 5 or 10 minutes in when I went completely lucid and realized that I had some other things that I wanted to do!

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Sim City Four*

 I found my old copy of Sim City 4. I was playing a DEMO version and someone had made a video tape of their custom buildings. They had a school for different talents. It was based off of a city near me. I was trying to find my serial code for the CD, but I think that I had lost it a long time ago.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*I've Been Here Before...*

 I was walking around what sort of seemed like a more futuristic city. It wasn't boldly futuristic though, maybe only 20 to 30 years in the future. I was with a motherly figure. She had blonde hair and a good personality. She reminded me a bit of my dream guide. In the dream, she seemed to me my guardian or supervisor, as if I was a little child venturing out into a new world. 

 We walked into a mall when I had a strong epiphany, edging on Deja vu. 

 "I've dreamed this before," I said as I observed the design of the mall and the movement of people. 

 "Indeed you have," the woman responded reassuringly. I sort of just stood there for a moment, lost in deja vu, confusion, and thought. This happens to me often in real life. I will be just doing something, and then I have a remembering of a dream and a deja vu at the same time, making me certain that I have already dreamed up this scenario before. 

*Darn you, Scrabble!* 

  I was at the bottom of a hill. At the bottom of a hill was a public bathroom. Inside the bathroom people were blowing up balloons. They were blowing up balloons to celebrate chemistry. They invited me to their chemistry party. 

 Their chemistry party was in the middle of a restaurant. A car had crashed in the middle of the restaurant and people were eating spaghetti on the floor to celebrate. They weren't being careful with their spaghetti so it was pooling on the floor. We decided to play Scrabble inside the crashed vehicle. In our version of scrabble, once you made a word you would toss the used letters out the window and into the pile of tomato sauce from the messy guests. 

 It was madness.  :Oh noes: 

*Escape by Train* 

 Something awful was happening and I had to get to my home very fast. I was under the impression that I could take a bus back to my hometown, but I quickly discovered that there wasn't a bus that would make that journey. 

 So a flying train would have to do. 

 I boarded the flying train. It had a spiral staircase in the air that I had to jump onto. Apparently, many people also had the same idea as I did and they were jam packed. People couldn't even fit into the train anymore, so they were sitting on the open spiral staircase in the air.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Underground Adventure*

 "Sssh, quiet. Don't let them see you," we whispered as we snuck into a library near closing time. We darted under cabinets and hid in corners as people passed us. 

 "Where do you think it is?" A friend quietly asked. 

 "I don't know...But I believe that the basement of the library connects to a series of underground rooms. I think we will find one of them there," I replied. 

 "Slim chance." 

 "Better than none," I retorted. 

 We cleverly dodged security guards and finally made our way down the marble white stairs of the library and into the unfurnished, cavelike basement. 

 We heard what we were looking for. 

 "How do they not hear it upstairs?" We wondered. We had found our way to an underground (literally, HAHAHA) rave. 

 "Hey guys, I'm just setting up still," an organizer told us. We walked around the cavey basement, a lot of people were already pouring in. This was going to be pretty big. DW was playing tonight, so that would make it even better. Hardcore and Hardstyle makes everything better. 

 The music played and the ravers started to jump! I was confused at some points because the outside of the room would occasionally change. Occasionally whether I was dreaming or not crossed my mind. I was very sad to wake up from this.  :tongue2:

----------


## Mancon

HAHA An underground rave! That actually sounds like a lot of fun. I have a lot of dreams where I find some type of secret room, that leads somewhere cool.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> HAHA An underground rave! That actually sounds like a lot of fun. I have a lot of dreams where I find some type of secret room, that leads somewhere cool.



 Yes, they are very fun.  :wink2: 

 My recall really sucks right now. I have been getting so much sleep every night. Nine to ten hours. It is wonderful. 

*Death by Shower Head*

 I was forced to move out of my dorm and into an apartment with some strangers. They had a lot of high-tech things. An example of this would be their shower. I couldn't figure out how to turn the shower head off and it was flooding the bathroom. I was yelling out to them but they were sound asleep on their beds. I'm pretty sure I died from drowning, but I'm not sure why I just didn't leave the bathroom.  ::roll:: 

*The Summit*

 I was climbing a mountain with a friend of mine. I didn't realize that we had already gotten to the top so when I turned around I was astonished to see that I was standing on the edge of a cliff. I believe we were on Mt. Leconte, though a few edges of the mountain had changed a bit. I stood there just looking out to the blue mountain horizon, once again amazed. 

*Many Mini Lucids*

These past few nights I keep having a lot of miniature lucids. They aren't miniature because they are short, but miniature because I can't remember the majority of them. I keep realizing that I am dreaming, however, it's not a sudden realization. It's like I knew I was dreaming all along, but just now decided to do something with it. In each of these little lucids I remember looking around a bit, examining the people and walking by them passively. In one of the lucid dreams I was in a restaurant. I had just decided that I was dreaming and was slowly walking past the tables and watching as everyone continued throughout their day, talking and laughing with their friends. It seems I can only remember up to that point in the lucid dream, and then everything else is just a black blur.

----------


## Mancon

> My recall really sucks right now. I have been getting so much sleep every night. Nine to ten hours. It is wonderful.



I'm sorry  :Sad:  Have you read about this? I think there might be something to it.





> *Death by Shower Head*



 ::shock::

----------


## Queen Zukin

> I'm sorry  Have you read about this? I think there might be something to it.



 Maybe. I haven't been drinking as much water as I am used to, but I had attributed the drop in recall to moving into university and adapting to this schedule. 

 I have been reading a narrative about Cocaine for one of my classes, which is why I believe I dreamed about this.

*Pixie Stick Cocaine*

 I was in the back of a moving truck. In the back of this truck was a woman who was selling drugs. She hung samples of things on the walls of the truck and had made it into her own little mini-shop. I had bought cocaine from her, but you see, it was special cocaine. It was in the color of pixie sticks, kind of purple too. 

 I brought the cocaine back to my apartment, but the apartment caught on fire. Because this cocaine was so magical, it burst out into flames when the fire hit it. The firefighters arrived as did the police. They discovered that I had drug paraphernalia, but they weren't sure what it was yet. They took samples of the carpet and told me that they had found heroin and methamphetamines in the carpet (lolwut?) and that I would be escorted to the police department. 

 ::roll::

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Vampire Cave*

 I think that my dream mind must have been on something last night. 

 I lived in a village that lived in a big cave. Of course, companies didn't hesitate to invade our area and set up Wal-Marts and Home Depots in our wonderful cave village. 

 I was also a vampire. No one knew this, and actually, I barely knew it myself. 

 In the dim light I could see that a girl was dying of an illness. She laid there barely half conscious. I was supposed to administer medicines to her via injection. I watched as the needle punctured her skin and observed blood seeping out. 

 I felt my old, normal self fading into the background as the beginnings of a frenzy emerged. All rationale disappeared as I felt myself drawing closer to the blood. 

 "What...are you doing?" The girl asked with half open eyes. 

 I wondered that myself. What _was_ I doing? I had been brought out of my frenzy and left to examine what I was about to do. 

 I felt a frenzy within me attempting to build up once more, I pushed it away but it only grew stronger. Yet, I still had to help this girl. I trapped the blood that had already left her veins into a small, sealed container. I left to Home Depot to get her medicines (because of course it would be there). 

*This is Kinda Normal*

 I was driving down the county highway when I realized that I needed to slow down. I braked, but that only lead to the car accelerating! The only way I could slow down was to just take my foot off of the accelerator. I just sighed, because such strange problems like these were very normal for my old car. 

*BOO! You're not Scary Hahaha.*

 I was running happily down a hill next to a building. As I was running down the hill I was jumping also, because if you have never tried that in real life it is very fun. I thought about how that also sort of feels the same when you are trying to run in a dream because you lose touch with gravity. 

I examined how the gravity felt and deduced that this wasn't a dream because gravity was too normal. I said to myself, "I'll know this is a dream when I begin to jump unrealistically high." 

 For some reason, I also ran into a shop and hid under a desk. I think that Willy Wonka and a few spies were chasing me. They were confused about where I went. 

 I watched them as they began to pass me and instead of fearfully hiding under the desk, I jumped out and yelled "BOO!" and ran off laughing.  ::roll:: 

* Scenic Lunch*

 Eating lunch at the top of a mountain! 

*Boring Dining Game*

 The dining hall decided to set up a game where they would call random rooms in the middle of the night and either ask them to work in the dining hall for ten minutes, or to randomly eat there. It was chaotic. 

*Death*

 I don't remember much of this dream, but I dreamed that my mother died. I was very, very distraught.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I keep almost forgetting to post!

*Group Experiment*

 I was randomly chosen to be a part of an experiment/study. An Indian woman had all of us sit on the floor while we were told to put eye drops into our eyes. She turned on calm music. 

 I'm guessing that the experiment was about the effect of eye drops on relaxation and sleepiness because people were starting to drift off pretty fast. It was coming in waves for me. 

*Gas Leak in the Car*

 My family and I were going on a trip but the car was stalling. We also smelled gas. We observed the car and discovered that somehow the gas had leaked and managed to spill even under the car seats. It was messy. 

*Good Lucid, Recall not so much*

 I remember having a really good, long lucid. I don't even remember what I did, but I know that it was of a good length and quality. I should have written it down when I first woke up!

----------


## Queen Zukin

*The Squash Within*

 This dream was so crazy ahahaa. 

 Apparently, I had planted a squash somewhere on campus grounds.

 Now, forget all of that.

 I was with Jennifer Aniston in a limo that was sitting in a grassy field. We looked out of the window and saw a futuristic highway next to us. 

 I get out of the limo and start digging in the field looking for buried treasure.

 I get a notice, it really just pops up right infront of my eyes, and says "The squash that you planted is ready." It gave me a map of where to find it. 

 So, I took this treasure/squash trail map and followed the coordinates until I was on the X marks the spot. When I was standing at the location, I realized that the squash had grown inside me like a tumor. 

 So now, I needed to figure out how to take the squash out of my chest, where it had apparently grown. I wondered why people even bothered to grow squash if it was such a big ordeal.  ::roll:: 

* Yeeeeah Right.* 

 I was stranded with a bunch of army men out in who-knows-where. One of them was Colonel Miles Quaritch, from Avatar. He walked over to me (I was sitting on the steps of a green trailer) and started telling me that I needed to portray China as a bad country. He drew out China on the trailer with white chalk, but it ended up looking more like Greenland. I refused his commands because they were bullshit. 

*Apartment Stop*

 A group of friends and I had just come back from a party and were stopping at my friend's apartment. He lived in a boxy, modern style apartment. We were going to split up again after stopping at his apartment, but I can't recall why or where to. I just remember for an instant the lights weren't working and I ran into someone that I hadn't anticipated being in front of me.

----------


## Darkmatters

Squash dream is epic!

----------


## Queen Zukin

Squash is epic!!! 

No dreams for me last night. Wednesday nights kill, I have that one horrible 8am class.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Zukin's Lost Dreams*

 For one reason or another, some dreams do not manage to get posted to my dream journal. The majority of these mini-entries are dreams that I seemed to remember months after dreaming them, while some of them I just forgot to post.  :tongue2: 

*Dream 1*

 I'm in a basement, standing on a ladder. It reminds me of the basement from our old house in upstate New York, but it is notably different. The basement is unfurnished.

 An unpredicted event occurs, and I am now trapped in the basement. I am seeing a lot of yellow, like giant yellow cotton? It reminds me of insulation. 

*Dream 2*

 I'm sitting in the livingroom of an apartment that I am not familiar with. Perhaps this is Ganryu's apartment. I'm hiding from an evil fog. 

*Dream 3*

 I'm loitering near a swamp next to my house. People are gathering there because a truck slipped on the road and fell into the swamp. There was some kind of struggle to leave. 

*Dream 4*

 It's midnight and I am, again, near the swamp next to my house. Except, the swamp has now grown into a considerably large lake. There is a boy outside with me, and we are being mischievous. Somehow, we manage to hang a cow by its feet so that it dangles above the lake. 

 We didn't know, though, that people were living on this cow (mini-civilization?) and that if we didn't get the cow down by next midnight then these thousands of people who lived on the cow would die. 

*Dream 5 - Deja vu*

 This happened in real life.

 My friend and I were in a hotel. She was listening to Taylor Swift through her stereo and I was passively listening and on the brink of sleep. I suddenly felt an extremely strong deja vu that I have dreamed this before, this exact moment. I could recall feeling how the bed felt and the music and everything. It was crazy strong. 

*Dream 6*

 I was walking around in the wooded area of my backyard when I discovered that my backyard connected to an open grassy field. People were shooting off fireworks in the field. The open field had stumps for people to sit. I'm not sure when I dreamed this, it feels very old, but I actually now live right next to the exact scene that I saw when I dreamed this. 

*Dream 7 - Deja vu*

 This also happened in real life.

 I was sitting in class and we were improvising a skit in German. The guy sitting next to me started talking like a Hippie and I immediately felt that overwhelming sense that I had dreamed this before. It just kept coming and coming and lasted at least a full minute. 

*Dream 8*

 I was walking home from school. I saw that my neighbors had received packages on their doorsteps. To get inside my door I needed to climb through a white tent structure. I was eager to see what we had received in the mail. Instead of receiving a package, I had received a stack of homework. 

* Dream 9*

 There was something creepy about the house down the street. We were running past it and trying to avoid being near it. A giant dead tree also stood next to it, which didn't help the lovely sight.

*Dream 10*

 They had built a house next to the lake near our house. The realtors were having an open house and I stopped by to visit, but it was empty. I remember the yellow half steps leading up into a semi-spiral right into the doorway.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I haven't been writing anything down these past few days cause I've been LAZY. 

 The dream from last last night - I was on some beach called "Graves Beach". There wasn't many people there.

 The dream from last night - I was in one of the dormitories and I looked out of the window and saw that someone had shredded massive amounts of paper in the middle of the courtyard. I also dreamed that I was in a dungeon. I didn't remember how I got there, I just woke up there. There were other people too, and we were trying to figure out why we were there.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Snap Snap*

 I just remember taking big black and white photos of places. 

*Secret Ladder Basement*

 I was in a small city that had old village buildings. I noticed that almost every one of these buildings had an inaccessible ladder leading to a basement. I tried to get at the ladder, but was interrupted every time. I think that I got really close once, but instead of being able to reach the basement, I found myself sitting in a pile of cherry pie filling. 

 ::wtf::

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Backwards Dimensions* 

 I was with a group of friends and we didn't have a place to live so we decided to stay the night in the old house where I used to live. I was creeped out just being there, but I didn't tell the others why. I kept seeing things in the corner of my eyes and kept getting weird vibes. The house was a mixture of the old house in its original form and the new house. 

 Everyone had gone to bed but I was still awake. I went to the kitchen. Here I just decided to become lucid. More often than not, I already just know that I am dreaming but I don't really care enough to change the scene. 

 I was standing across the kitchen counter. It was night outside. I was holding a gun, and I don't know why. I wanted one last confirmation that it was a dream, however, if I had even a doubt that it was a dream I would have never performed this action. 

 I took my gun and then shot the window twice. I looked away and looked back. My suspicions were validated when I saw that the window had instantly repaired itself and went back to its normal state. 

 With masochistic pleasure I shot my hand. I laughed when the bullet hit my palm and just instantly dissolved. I had landed myself in a Zukin Dream Night. When it's day time everything is pure and fine, but when night time hits and I am lucid, creepy things run about! 

 I decided to be a part of the creepy lurkers and ran upstairs through the darkness and into the bathroom. I switched on the light but it didn't turn on. I realized quickly that I should have known that the light wouldn't turn on! 

 I looked at myself through the mirror. In the darkness I could barely make out my eyes. My reflection seemed to mirror not my actions, but what I was thinking. With sinister eyes, my reflection beckoned me to come through the mirror. 

 I climbed on the cabinet and touched my hand to the mirror. My reflection did the same as I and I pushed through the solid glass and into the next dimension. I stood there, now, with my reflection wondering if she was me or if I was her. 

 This dimension that I had been enticed into did not feel any kinder than the previous. It felt backwards and sinister. Realizing this, I stepped backwards and away from my hungry reflection until it was too late to realize that I had walked backwards into an even lower dimension. 

 The way to best describe this is when you have two mirrors across or adjacent to each other and these mirrors reflect off of each other and in the mirror you can see what looks like an infinite amount of mirrors continuing on forever. I kept walking backwards into the next mirror down, and I continuously did this about six or seven times until I had reached such a low point of existence that I was sort of shocked awake and lucid again. 

 I had been watching my reflection being eaten by some kind of swamp monster - even the hunter had been hunted in this low dimension. I immediately jumped back forward again and started leaving in the way I came, passing through six or seven mirrors and dimensions until I returned to the dimly lit bathroom from which I came.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I didn't sleep well because despite my highest efforts, I got sick.  :Sad: 

 I managed to recall one dream. In the dream I was with a new friend of mine. I remember a letter and sleeping bags, and living in a hotel with other people.

----------


## Queen Zukin

^_^!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

*Strange Girl is Strange*

 I was with a young adult who resembled a peer I knew from early high school. She was showing me where she lived. She lived in the attic of an old beach hut that was falling to pieces. She didn't have much, that was fine. She just liked to live near the beach and just live life day to day. She was a little strange, I got some weird vibes from her, as if she was hiding something. She showed me the beach next to her attic hut. Yep - same recurring beach.

*70's Halloween*

 I was sitting in a random gazebo. I don't even know why, but I felt connected to this gazebo like I had to stay there. 

 It was Halloween night and I was watching people come in and out of the gazebo. I could tell this must have been set in the 70s because of the hairstyles that all of the girls had. 

 I felt like I was missing out on my Halloween, but for some reason I just needed to stay there in that gazebo.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Yoga BUST*

 I was doing yoga in a small training center when suddenly it was raided by cops! 

 The instructor told me to dim the lights, and he would take care of everything. I ran over to the light switch and made the lights very dim. 

 Unfortunately, he didn't take care of everything because his friend walked in through the  door and the cops searched him and found cocaine on him. 

 Everyone in the yoga center was handcuffed. I was being charged for participating in the drug bust because I aided 'the enemy' by "dimming the lights." 

The handcuffs were like paper and I easily managed to escape from them. I ran to my friends house where we started talking about what was going down. 

* The Scores Weren't So Good*

 We got our German exams back. The professor told us that the scores weren't so good this time around, but they certainly weren't bad.

 I looked down at my exam grade. I got an 11%.  ::shock::

----------


## Queen Zukin

Recall has fallen to whole new levels of absolute suckiness. 

The only thing I remember is a theater, a flash mob, a giant green hill and saying good bye to someone (all from different days that I haven't posted).

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Chlorine Diagonalized*

 I was at an unknown house. I think it may have been Konsento's house (YES. I did NAME you that - for whenever you read this), or it may have been that I was going to meet Konsento here at this house. 

 I was sweeping the floor with a maid. There was so much dust everywhere! I kept finding "Chlorine Pills" on the ground and was getting confused as to why anyone would try to take pure chlorine as a recreational drug. 

 The maid was talking to me about the chlorine pills and she told me that she liked them because they made her feel very derealized. I wondered what it would be like to try to mop the floor on drugs. 

 Everything suddenly went diagonal, as if I had just taken the chlorine myself, and I fell fowards and into a new dream scene.

 I found myself sitting at a booth in a restaurant. I felt compelled to talk to a man sitting near the bar, and so I did. 

 The waitress got pissy at me and told me that she would add more to my bill if I went to talk to this strange man, so I told her that I wouldn't pay any portion of the bill that included that unfair charge. 

 After talking to the man, I saw my friends sitting at a booth so I went to talk to them.

 Everything went diagonal again and I fell into a scene with a water slide.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Konsento - My mind is still blown from that "psychic experience"! Bricks were shat.  :Cheeky: 

 OK I did actually remember a dream the other night, but I didn't write it down and so I forgot. 

*Too Much Headbanging*

 I was at a rave and Rhythmics was playing. He was playing one of my favorite songs but  as I was dancing I noticed that my neck really hurt. It felt like I had headbanged too much or something. I had to stop dancing because it hurt that bad. 

 I went over to sit down somewhere and talk to some people. After I woke up, I realized that I had dreamed that because I was laying on my neck really weird causing it to hurt. 

 It's kind of early so if I remember more I'll edit post.

----------


## XeL

> *Backwards Dimensions* 
> 
>  I was with a group of friends and we didn't have a place to live so we decided to stay the night in the old house where I used to live. I was creeped out just being there, but I didn't tell the others why. I kept seeing things in the corner of my eyes and kept getting weird vibes. The house was a mixture of the old house in its original form and the new house. 
> 
>  Everyone had gone to bed but I was still awake. I went to the kitchen. Here I just decided to become lucid. More often than not, I already just know that I am dreaming but I don't really care enough to change the scene. 
> 
>  I was standing across the kitchen counter. It was night outside. I was holding a gun, and I don't know why. I wanted one last confirmation that it was a dream, however, if I had even a doubt that it was a dream I would have never performed this action. 
> 
>  I took my gun and then shot the window twice. I looked away and looked back. My suspicions were validated when I saw that the window had instantly repaired itself and went back to its normal state. 
> ...



Nice one! I like these kind of dreams... Moreso to read them rather than experiencing them, though  :tongue2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

Bad bad bad night for sleep. I couldn't get past the early stages of sleep without being hypnotized into this weird dreamilike state of chemistry. I was just solving chemistry problems continuously, for hours, without really being consciously aware of it while imaginary electronic music blared inside my head. Ugh, it was horrible!  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Indians and Lady Bugs*

 I was with a small group. We were on the shores of a beach and we were involved in a strange task. The task was to test our flying abilities against a challenging situation. My task was titled _"Indians and Lady Bugs"_. 

 The goal was to avoid arrows that were shooting through the air and also swarms of man-eating lady bugs. The lady bugs looked like little white feathers in the air. 

 I flew through the air zig zagging and whipping around so that my predators would have trouble hitting their target. It really worked and I was pleasantly surprised. 

 I also had the added bonus of having to dive bomb to the ground to pick up little coins as "bonus points". Another woman was helping me, flagging me down so that I would know where to fly to next. 

*H2O Lucid*

 I was having an absolutely astounding lucid (WHICH I FORGOT). When I false awakened, I decided to tell Blazin all about it. I know that the lucid was long, and I remember "H2O" and much green and yellow. 

*Barely Passed*

 I was taking a test that would determine the rest of my future! I had not studied for this test at all, and didn't realize that it would even be coming so soon. 

 I actually somehow passed, and was very excited.

----------


## Queen Zukin

my pathetic attempt to journal has become a mixture of low recall and just forgetting to post. 

 Last last night, I dreamed about spiders. I dunno what I dreamed about last night.  ::?:

----------


## Queen Zukin

I remember a dream in which I was on a bus in Germany.

I also remember one where there was a guy who smelled of chemicals. He asked me if he smelled bad. I couldn't particularly say no, but the smell of chemicals isn't too fond for me either. 

 I woke up around 8am and remembered a vivid dream about many, many books. I was sure that I'd remember it. -.-

 In the last dream, which is the most vivid for me, I dreamed that there was a sorority that had abducted me and they were doing some weird interview to see if I would join. I was slightly annoyed since I am not the sorority type.

----------


## Queen Zukin

...

 :Cowbell: 

Why do we have a cow bell emoticon?

----------


## Retribution

Because even Dreamviews needs more cowbell.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Sorry about the total lack of updates, something unexpected came up (legit excuse this time). 

* Friday, October 21*

 I was raving when I was interrupted and told that I could never see Konsento again. WTF? There was apparently some weird ordeal with our families and blood line that prohibited us from hanging out. I think that his family thought that I would be a bad influence on him. I was really distraught. 

*Saturday, October 22*

 I remember the feeling of being lucid a couple times in the same dream.

----------


## Retribution

> Sorry about the total lack of updates, something unexpected came up (legit excuse this time). 
> 
> * Friday, October 21*
> 
>  I was raving when I was interrupted and told that I could never see Konsento again. WTF? There was apparently some weird ordeal with our families and blood line that prohibited us from hanging out. I think that his family thought that I would be a bad influence on him. I was really distraught. 
> 
> *Saturday, October 22*
> 
>  I remember the feeling of being lucid a couple times in the same dream.



Am I the only one who finds 'Konsento' is very similar to 'consent'? (Maybe she took 'consent' and made it Japanese in appearance?)

99 times out of 100 I won't post, especially twice in a row, but come on, does anyone else see that?

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Am I the only one who finds 'Konsento' is very similar to 'consent'? (Maybe she took 'consent' and made it Japanese in appearance?)
> 
> 99 times out of 100 I won't post, especially twice in a row, but come on, does anyone else see that?



 I name people in real life from characters from DDR or other video games. Konsento told me that his favorite character from DDR was well, Konsento, who is a robot (I believe Konsento means "electrical outlet" in Japanese but I may be wrong).

----------


## Queen Zukin

Props to me for actually writing down something in my DJ last night, unfortunately I couldn't see and wrote over what I had just written down. I have a vague idea of what I meant though. 

*Jason's House*

 Strangely, I was at Jason's house. He was trying to sell his house and was showing me around. I realized why he was having so much trouble. 

 His ceiling fans hung so low that they were dangerous. If I were to stand next to one of the fans, it would probably come up to about my neck, it was THAT low. 

 We decided to eat snacks. Everything was so sugary I woke up feeling kind of sick.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Northern Lights Synchronicity* 

 I walked out of my house and into the front yard. I saw the northern lights. WOW! They were so beautiful, like slow motion fireworks in the sky. I have seen them before in real life during the last 11 year solar cycle, but didn't realize that they were coming again yet.  It was so beautiful! I think I spent the entire dream just observing the colors. 

 Today I get online and in my news feed:
Northern Lights Seen Across Southeast U.S. | ABC News Blogs - Yahoo!

 :Shades wink: 

*Everyone Just CALM down!* 

 I was riding the bus from highschool. I remembered once more the annoyances of freshmen. Ugh. I didn't really want to be here. Two boys started getting in a fight during one of the bus stops and a man walked onto the bus and shouted: 

 "Everyone just CALM down!"

 He stared at us for a second, and then got back off the bus. Everyone was in stupor. 

 I kept riding the bus and realized that the fashion in which the bus made its stops were completely illogical. 

*Strawberry Sauce*

 I was at a store. They were giving out free samples of a new product. They had made dipping sauce out of strawberries, blueberries, or bananas. You'd put your flavored sauce onto a different fruit and eat it. It was really delicious. 

*More Smells*

  I was with Konsento when I realized that I smelled strange. I went to take a shower in his apartment, he didn't seem to care LOL.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Wait For It...*

 I was at my house with Ganryu and Pokemon. The living room had adopted the old style of furniture layout that it had a few years ago. We were sitting on the old couch doing shrooms. I don't really know why we were doing shrooms in my parent's livingroom, but that's beside the point.  :tongue2: 

They were tripping out but nothing was happening for me. I was at the half hour mark and just decided to wait it out instead of eating any more. 

*Careless Reunion*

 I was visiting my highschool for a day. I didn't expect to see any of my graduating class there, but was really suprised when I did. In fact, there was a LOT of them.

 We were in the World Religion's class eating lunch, but no one really cared to talk to each other. There were many people there, at least twenty, but no one cared to make conversation.

*Driving the Stick*

 I was driving the stick shift around campus and was still learning how to switch gears effectively. It was rough and I was having trouble making smooth transitions. I accidentally put it in fifth gear a few times and had to fix that (I have a bad habit of putting the car into fifth gear when instead I should have put it into third. This habit will hopefully break with time).

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Just...Slipped my Mind*

 I was with my mother at the theater. I needed to drive the car back home. I realized that it had been well over 2 months since I have driven a car. Wow.

 I got in the car, started to drive off, and realized...that I completely forgot how to drive. 

 I was swerving all over the place and couldn't control the car. Every turn was an overshoot. 

 After having a few rollover accidents, I made it home. Nobody was there yet. 

 I went to the basement to put my stuff in the corner but the light switch didn't work.

_"This is creepy,"_ I thought. 

 Only a single lamp worked and it was near brown-out levels. The notion that this is a dream sign briefly crossed my mind...

----------


## Queen Zukin

nightmare-ish

*The Failed Experiment*

 The old shared dreaming class had gotten together again. We were trying to prove that there was a parasite attacking us. A research team had gotten interested in our idea and invited us to participate in a controlled setting. 

 The parasite would only attack us while we were sleeping. While we were asleep, it would appear in the physical realm and cause chaos. 

 The researcher divided us up into partners and split us off into rooms. The rooms were  old solitary confinement rooms that had been semi-converted into something barely acceptable. The door had not been converted from its original form, and thus would still lock us in. We would need someone to unlock the door for us if we wanted to leave. 


 The researcher had prepared a presentation the next day to prove or disprove the existence of this parasite. If no findings were found, then she would tell her colleagues that we were loonies. 

 I was in the room. My partner had dozed off but I couldn't sleep just yet. 

 There was a picture of an alien hanging on the wall. I watched it's face transform before my very eyes, as if I was tripping out. 

 
 I knew that the parasite had been unleashed in this room because my partner had dozed off. I didn't want to stay in this room anymore! I couldn't fall asleep if there was some freaky ass ghost thing walking around! 

 The parasite appeared in front of me and started laughing and I felt powerless. She began to attack and the other shared dreaming students appeared in their dream-bodies in front of me. She was surprisingly powerful and mindbending, but we took her down. 

 I woke up the next morning, excited to tell the researchers what happened. I attempted to open the door to leave, but remembered that I was locked in. I looked at my watch, it was 9am! 

 The researcher's presentation started at 9am, and if we could not leave the room to tell her what happened, then she would regard our experiment as failed. 

 I knocked on the door trying to be let out, but no one ever came and I had to remain in the solitary confinement cell.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Strange Substitute*

 I arrived at Pokemon's house. We were going raving tonight with Ganryu. She lead me to the back bedroom because she wanted to show me something she had made. 

 She pointed to a jar sitting on the floor. Inside the jar was a pinkish green liquid. 

 "What is it?" I asked. 

 "It's an X substitute," she replied, "I've been testing it out on myself to see if it works. You should have a go." 

 I was really hesitant about this. I wouldn't know if I was swallowing a strong acid or something extremely toxic. 

 She caught on to my hesitation and said, "here, I'll show you that it's safe." 

 She took a small sip of the mixture. Her tongue didn't catch on fire and she didn't writhe in pain. 

 Before proceeding, I checked her chemistry. It looked relatively safe and was somehow just a synthesis reaction between two binary compounds, but I couldn't be 100% certain that it was safe. Despite the lack of information, I decided to give it a go. 

  I took a small sip of the mixture. Instead of digesting the liquid, it seemed to be instantly absorbed into my blood stream when it hit my mouth. I instantly felt a head rush and had a small bodily high. It only lasted for a few minutes and then went away. It really wasn't anything special and didn't know why she had compared it as a substitute to X. 

 Ganryu tried it as well and he also stated that he didn't feel much from it. Pokemon was relatively disappointed. 

*Pit Stop to Germany* 

 I woke up and started getting dressed so that I could head to my German lecture. I realized though, that my father needed to give me something that I forgot and so I would need to make a pit stop to Germany to pick up this item. 

 I boarded a plane to Germany, which took only a few minutes, and got the item from my father. 

 Fully realizing that I was in Germany, I decided to stay awhile -- cause hey, my German professor would understand if I skipped her class to explore a city in Germany. 

 :Shades wink: 

 I walked around until I came to a store that was half library. I was talking to a young woman in German, trying not to give off the fact that this wasn't my native language. I accidentally muttered something in German though, and she looked shocked for a moment before responding to me in English! 

 "English is actually my native language too!" She yelled out to me. I was shocked, and a little bit disappointed too, that I had came all the way to Germany to have a conversation with a woman who didn't even natively speak German.  :tongue2: 

*Karate Again?*

 I was checking out the karate branch in my campus town. They were a sister school of the one I had attended in my home town. They really wanted me to join. 

 I remember fragments of a guy in black robes who was trying to meet up with me. He did karate with the school as well, but I had never met him before. 

*Springtime Swamp*

 My mother and I were at the neighborhood pond. It was springtime and all of the snow from the winter had melted and left the pond very large and deep. It had grown many times larger than it is in real life. 

 My mother wanted to show me something near the outskirts of the swamp, but to get there we had to walk through it. I put on my rain boots and we treaded through the swamp. I was careful not to walk in too deep of water and get my jeans wet. It was still cold outside. 

 We walked for a little bit in the swamp but we couldn't get to where we needed to be because the winter flooding made the swamp too deep to cross without getting our jeans all wet. The surface of the swamp water had turned green and was actually really pretty.

 It would have been a picturesque scene had it not been for the random man on a lawnmower plowing through the swamp.  ::wtf::

----------


## Queen Zukin



----------


## Queen Zukin

*Judge and the Jury Cult*

 I was scheduled for court for something that I had done. 

 They took me to a basement of an office building. In the middle of the room were about twenty chairs aligned in a circle. 

 The judge, jury, and opposition took their seat. 

 "We shall begin," the judge announced. 

 Immediately, the jury started chanting and bowing their heads repeatedly. They looked as if they were viciously worshiping something. 

 After about ten minutes of this, the judge handed me a paper and said, "Now, here, sign this document." And I was released.

 ::wtf::

----------


## Queen Zukin

Blast from the past!  :Shades wink: 

Auditory Hypnagogia:

_"D is windy! C...B...E! E! E!"

 "Thank you, stoichiometry!" 

 "Viel spaβ on the internet!"

 piano with dalmatian legs

 "Dolphin tale!" *people burst out laughing*

 "They dress you up as a goose, and you go around town, and squeal!" 

 "want some cookies?"

 "spinach...Spinach...SpInAcH...SPINACH!"

 "I rode a cop!" 

_

*We Broke Up*

 I was in the auditorium with Ganryu and Pokemon. I noticed that Pokemon was sitting and flirting with another guy, and I asked Ganryu why this was.

 "We broke up," Ganryu whispered. 

 "But why?"

 "She beat me in Metal Gear Solid," He returned. I thought this was the strangest reason to break up with someone and was almost positive that I had misheard him. He kept reassuring me that what I heard was true. 

 Ganryu and I went outside where people were bellydancing. There was an old man who kept inviting me to join the party, but I declined.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I forgot how much fun recording hypnagogia is! I want to get back into this again.  :smiley: 

*Auditory Hypnagogia:* 

_ "flesh paint"

 "You know what would be real cool  now? If we had a candle flame, like, a flame ON a candle." 

 "kind of vindictive"

 "dig for yourself, man"

 "peace and love would be the way to do it"_ 

 ~randomly remembered an old dream, which I will post later~

*Wrong Gazebo, BITCH!* 

 I was supposed to pick out a random place to spend a mini vacation with two other strangers. I don't know them, but in my dream we were almost friends. 

 I decided that we should go to a stunning landscape/scene. 

 We teleported there. 

 Oh, it was beautiful and strange. 

 It felt like we were in a square dimension - that the scene around us was all there ever was to this world. 

 It was winter and we were on an island in a small lake, that was surrounded by a forest. There was a layer of snow on the ground and more was falling, it seemed to be morning. 

 In the middle of this snow covered island was a gazebo. The water around the small island had not yet frozen. 



 I tried to draw it out...Obviously, my sister got all of the artistic genes.

 Trees just faded into more trees, so it was as if this gazebo was the center of the universe and it was all that was ever in this dimension. 

 Despite the beauty of this scene which my MSpaint drawing does not reflect  :tongue2: , the man I was traveling with got horribly upset. 

 "It's not THIS gazebo! WRONG GAZEBO! Now we're STUCK HERE!" He angrily shouted. 

 He punched the woman that we were also traveling and took out a knife and looked at me. 

 I ran inside the gazebo. 

 The calm winter lake caught on fire and the gazebo extended upwards so far and high that an elevator became a necessity. 

 I jumped into the elevator and punched the buttons that would take me to the roof. I panicked, hoping that the elevator doors would close before he could catch up to me. 

 I was taken up to the roof of the gazebo. I ran out of the doors, hoping that he would not find me up here, but I knew available hiding spots were limited here in this small dimension. 

 I stood on the roof and watched how the winter lake had turned into rushing streams of lava and the trees had grown infinity higher as well.

 Alarm woke me up here.

----------


## Darkmatters

You have one of the best DJ's on DV IMHO. So awesome! 

This one reminded me of a movie called The Innocents - there's a little island in a lake with a gazebo on it. That's about where the similarities end though.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> You have one of the best DJ's on DV IMHO. So awesome! 
> 
> This one reminded me of a movie called The Innocents - there's a little island in a lake with a gazebo on it. That's about where the similarities end though.



 That's very kind of you!  ::hug:: 

 I've never seen or heard of that movie before. Worth watching? 

 ~~~

 Wednesday nights are not my good nights. 

*Auditory Hypnagogia*

 I had JUST relaxed and closed my eyes. I thought, _"I wonder what I will dream of tonight?"_ 

 A subtle voice answers, _"Bon Jovi."_ 

_"Why don't you give your grandma a spoonful of sugar?" 

 "The dentist is food and the telephone is a delinquent"_

*No, Really - Please*

 I was visiting my karate school that I went to when I was in high school. It really hasn't been too long since I left, so the majority of the same people were there. 

 One of them, a young man around 19 or 20, was there on the day that I visited. I remembered him from karate. We never really got to know each other that well. He was insistent on giving me some strange small gift. 

 "I can't accept this," I told him. 

 "No, really - please do," He quickly answered back. He seemed desperate to get it off his hands. 

 The dream skips here, and I remember a SHIT TON of flooding everywhere. Houses were flooded several feet deep and everything.

----------


## Darkmatters

> That's very kind of you! 
> 
>  I've never seen or heard of that movie before. Worth watching?



Oh definitely if you appreciate a beautifully shot good old fashioned Gothic ghost story! It's based on Hawthorne's classic Turn of the Screw, and for my money it's just a gorgeously designed film, with amazing crisp blacks and layered shadows... ah I need to stop!! Made in the 50's so effects (including some of the sound effects) are kinda hokey, but it's not an effects movie - it builds the horror slowly. 

Here's a vid showing how amazing the cinematography really is: The Innocents (1961) - Scariest scenes - YouTube. This one actually shows the gazebo really well and also just how powerful the movie really is. Wow, I had actually forgotten how amazing this movie looks and is! I need to see if there's a Blu_Ray available, or at least get the DVD!! 

But then I'm a fan of old black and white movies in general, so it may well not appeal to you.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Oh definitely if you appreciate a beautifully shot good old fashioned Gothic ghost story! It's based on Hawthorne's classic Turn of the Screw, and for my money it's just a gorgeously designed film, with amazing crisp blacks and layered shadows... ah I need to stop!! Made in the 50's so effects (including some of the sound effects) are kinda hokey, but it's not an effects movie - it builds the horror slowly. 
> 
> Here's a vid showing how amazing the cinematography really is: The Innocents (1961) - Scariest scenes - YouTube. This one actually shows the gazebo really well and also just how powerful the movie really is. Wow, I had actually forgotten how amazing this movie looks and is! I need to see if there's a Blu_Ray available, or at least get the DVD!! 
> 
> But then I'm a fan of old black and white movies in general, so it may well not appeal to you.



The scene with the gazebo...It looks so much like what I saw from my dream.  ::shock::

----------


## Darkmatters

It is an extremely dreamlike scene, and movie, isn't it? So atmospheric.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> It is an extremely dreamlike scene, and movie, isn't it? So atmospheric.



 I will have to add it to my list of movies to watch.  :Cheeky: 

 I was expecting some good dreams and HH last night, but I guess I was too tired from only having a few hours of sleep the night before. As soon as I relaxed my mind just took off into dreaminess and I didn't have a chance to right any HH down.

 I only remembered a small dream. My friend and I were smoking pot in the dorm, when we realized that we might accidentally set off the fire alarm if we continued. I'm not sure if we continued or not.  :tongue2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

HH

_"is there any way we can just switch up the papers without getting skin disease?"_

*Seriously, Zukin?*

 I was at a water park and I had a spaceship. It was a good sized spaceship, too. I could ride around to Mars in that thing. 

 I decided that it would be a wonderful idea to ride my spaceship down a waterslide. 

 I flew up to the top of the waterslide in my UFO shaped ship when my doppleganger told me that this was going to be a horrible idea. 

 "Zukin - this is a seriously bad idea." 

 "But it will be fuuuuuuuuuuuun!" I replied. 

 "If you want fun, you should take your spaceship to the kiddie corner of the park and play around there. These rides are too dangerous for a spaceship of that size," my doppleganger warned. 

 I looked at the ride I was about to get on. Yeah, it was a little hardcore. It was pretty much a straight drop down. 

 "What ever!" I yelled out and got inside my spaceship. My doppleganger looked horrified. 

 I aligned my spaceship to the waterslide and let it flow, as if it were a dingy. 

 My doppleganger was all like ->  :Eek:  , and tried to reach out to stop me, but it was too late.

 My amazing spaceship went really fast on the waterslide, but because it didn't align to it properly like a dingy would have, it was a bit wild and unsafe. 

 The waterslide track banked and because my cool spaceship did not want to follow the laws of physics, it fell off the waterslide, hit the sidewalk, and crashed. 

 And I snapped my neck. 

 "Shit," I whispered. I got out of my spaceship with a broken, bleeding neck. 

 A police officer ran up to me and asked, "Are you alright, ma'am?" 

 "Yeah. I'm okay. But this is the third time I've crashed my spaceship doing this, so I'm getting a little annoyed," I responded casually.  ::roll:: 

 I decided to text Akira to let him know that I crashed my spaceship again and that I had a broken neck. 

 The text I received back was "Seriously, Zukin? -.-" 

 ::chuckle:: 

*That Was Completely Unexpected*

 My chemistry GSI was arrested for being the leader of a ring of drug dealers. 

*Eating Dinner*

 I was eating dinner with Pokemon and Ganryu.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Hula Hooping Hoop Off*

 I had a hula hoop. It was pretty cool cause it lit up. 

 I was in one of the campus buildings. I ran into a small group of people who also had hula hoops.

 "Are you here for the hula hooping club?" A girl asked. 

 What a coincidence! 

 "I am now!" I replied, surprised. 

 "We're having our tournaments today," she whispered. I panicked when I realized that I really can't hula hoop that well, and would be a disgrace to others. 

 "SSHH! HE HAS GREEN POISON!!!" One of the members yelled out and hid behind a wall, indicating that there was someone coming...with poison? 

 "Why do they have poison?" I asked.

 "Argh, you noob. The type of hula hoop that our opponent has is called _Green Poison_. It's like, the best hula hoop EVAR!"

*The Electron Doctor*

 My parents were suddenly very ill and had shrunken down to the size of dolls. I needed to find a doctor!

 I ran around the campus trying to find a doctor that could help. 

 Eventually, I came to a door that read "_The Electron Doctor._"

 I went inside. The doctor was very young as she seemed to be only in her 20s. 

 She told me exactly what to do, but I kept wondering why she was called the Electron Doctor.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Auditory Hypnagogia* (is all I got tonight)

_"I love Batman's closet" 

"Wanna come make some bad decisions with us?"_

----------


## Queen Zukin

I literally slept less than two hours last night.

I'm just now starting to feel it. 

CRASH.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I was so tired from complete lack of sleep yesterday I thought I would just rocket into sleep. I went to bed ridiculously early at 9pm. An hour later I think a slamming door woke me up and I checked my phone. My chem lab partner had called me to check some data, but I had been asleep so I missed her call. I texted her the information and went back to sleep.

 Sort of. 

 For about the next six hours I had Chemistry Nightmares. Not fun. They feel like I can't get into the deeper levels of sleep, I am stuck in a state between of deep hypnagogia and can't escape. Infinitely solving chemistry problems...Believing that there were ions attacking me (lol) and all this other shit. Worst thing ever. 

 When I finally got to REAL sleep...

*Pretty Much Screwed*

 I was at a stadium and I was waiting for Konsento. He was supposed to trip-sit me this time around. I had already eaten the stuff (whyy) and was waiting for him to come, I knew that he'd be there before I started tripping out so I'd be OK. 

 My phone vibrated and I realized that I had a text from Konsento. He was angry about something that I had said, and told me that he would not trip-sit me this afternoon because of it.

 SHIT. 

 I was in an unknown place, about to trip out, and I had no trip sitter. FUCK.

 I realized that when I started tripping, there was no way that I would be ever able to find my way back to my dorm. The stadium was filled with many people as a big game had just been let out. I considered the notion of trying to run back to my dorm before it hit me and then fly solo, but I would have very little time and I would most likely get lost in the city. 

 I decided that the best strategy would be to find someone that I knew amongst the crowd and hang out with them for the day. It wasn't ideal, but it would work as well.

 I was already starting to trip a bit when I started looking for anyone I knew. I only found a few people from one of my chem lab's, but I didn't trust them enough to go with them. 

*Sacrifices*

 I was with Konsento in the park. We were sitting on the park bench. It was windy and the leaves were rushing past us. 

 "What would you sacrifice to be my friend?" He asked. 

 I didn't understand what he meant. 

 "I don't think...We should be friends anymore..." He whispered, and just got up and left. 

*Leaning Tower of Lucidity*

 I was with Jin in what looked to be like the Leaning Tower of Pisa. We were watching clouds go by. 

I looked at my hands and noticed that I had six fingers. 

 "Ahhh, wonderful. This is all a dream," I said outloud. I sat back up. 

 "Well, I ain't just staying here. If you want to come, then go ahead, otherwise I'm out and TTYL," I told Jin, and left. 

 :tongue2:

----------


## Darkmatters

_Aaarg!!_ I had almost exactly the same f'ed up sleep situation over the last 2 nights! I got 3 hours the night before, and went to bad at 9:30 last night - and then I lay awake for like two hours feeling almost feverish because my brain was so fried from loss of sleep. When I finally did get to sleep I woke after about ten minutes feeling all panicky - I call this part burning off the sleep fever. It always happens to me if I go on about 2 or 3 hours of sleep. 

No dream-tripping or lucidity for me though - just some messed-up dreams that I barely remember. Oh well, at least I can read your always entertaining DJ!

----------


## Queen Zukin

> _Aaarg!!_ I had almost exactly the same f'ed up sleep situation over the last 2 nights! I got 3 hours the night before, and went to bad at 9:30 last night - and then I lay awake for like two hours feeling almost feverish because my brain was so fried from loss of sleep. When I finally did get to sleep I woke after about ten minutes feeling all panicky - I call this part burning off the sleep fever. It always happens to me if I go on about 2 or 3 hours of sleep. 
> 
> No dream-tripping or lucidity for me though - just some messed-up dreams that I barely remember. Oh well, at least I can read your always entertaining DJ!



 AAH!! Usually I only get it when I'm sick. I don't pull off near-allnighters very often so it's acceptable that that might also be a cause. Really sucks though, when you can't sleep because your mind is literally out of your control. Hopefully sleeping was better for you last night?

 I slept a lot better last night, a LOT. Maybe I just needed to transition into sleeping more again? I don't know, that sounds like a silly hypothesis. 

 Though I may have slept great, my recall sucked. 

 The only dream I remembered last night was a dream in which I was in somebodies front yard. It was nighttime. They were showing a movie in their front yard and we all had gathered to watch it. After that, I went home and found that my friend was living at my parents house. The dream is all kinda sketchy and blurry.

----------


## Darkmatters

Oh yeah, I'm sleeping a lot better now! It's always just that next night after a (near) all-nighter. Gets me every time! But then I'm all sleepy the next day and can barely stay up - sometimes I'll jus go ahead and crash at like 7:00 or so if I really need to (stayed up till around 10 though this time).

And my recall is total crap lately!!   :Mad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Oh yeah, I'm sleeping a lot better now! It's always just that next night after a (near) all-nighter. Gets me every time! But then I'm all sleepy the next day and can barely stay up - sometimes I'll jus go ahead and crash at like 7:00 or so if I really need to (stayed up till around 10 though this time).
> 
> And my recall is total crap lately!!



AHHHHH I caught the recall bug! 

 :Oh noes:

----------


## Darkmatters

That sucks. Hope you didn't get it from me!   :paranoid: 

Just lately hare I've been waking up remembering fragments of my last dream. I this keeps up I might start to get my recall back!

----------


## Queen Zukin

> That sucks. Hope you didn't get it from me!  
> 
> Just lately hare I've been waking up remembering fragments of my last dream. I this keeps up I might start to get my recall back!



 Pfft I won't blame you for the recall bug. It's partly by fault for being laaazy...and a few other reasons.  :paranoid:  

*Rice Sculptures*

 I was visiting my elementary school. I was at their art class and they were making small sculptures out of rice that was dyed green. I'm fairly certain that I did this when I was in second grade. 

 I was making sculptures with them, but mine really sucked. I started too late in the class period anyways to really make anything good.  :tongue2:  

 I also remember something about being at the "Hands-On Science Museum," and I think the floor tilted on me or something. I remember flooding and a pirate ship. 

 :tongue2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

_Right_ as I began thinking that I had grown out of gory dreams...of course.. :paranoid: 

*How Everything Fell Apart*

 This dream was in 3rd person, so I was not in the dream. The dream was being narrated by a woman as if she was telling her story on a TV show. 

 Her story was of how her family fell to pieces. And her body consisted solely of her head and a bunch of loose organs laying on the floor. 

 "Our family was almost all grown up, my eldest daughter had moved to China while my younger daughter and son were about to leave for college. My younger daughter was creating a lot of tension within the family, and my older daughter was also refusing to answer phone calls. Our family seemed to be falling apart, so I decided that it was time to try to get us back together on a nice family vacation." 

 The scene zoomed to the eldest daughter flying back home from China and talking to her mom, who, in this scene, actually had a functional body. 

 The family piled in the car, which had a distinct European style. The two teens were being hormonal and complaining the entire way. The mother was stressed out. She closed her eyes and put her hand out the window, just trying to relax for a minute. 

 Her hand hit a sign post that was stationed too close to the road, and her head was severed from her arm. Upon seeing the catastrophe, the husband lost sight of the road and crashed into a tree and was instantly killed. 

 The son flew out of the car window and was impaled by a sign post. The sign post went through his throat. 

 The daughter also flew out the window, and landed on a convenient stretcher that was rolling down the side of the road. The stretcher already had a rotting corpse on it. The daughter screamed and the corpse came to life. The rotting corpse starting fighting her for its spot on the stretcher, and the daughter slowly merged with this corpse. 

 "And that's how my family fell apart." The woman, who consisted only of loose organs,
 concluded. Woke up immediately and was like WTF. 

 Throughout the dream, I was hearing a bunch of backwards noises, sort of like the ones in the video below.

----------


## Darkmatters

*Q Zukin's Dream Journal*
I will scare you with my mighty rawr...meow <3



*Normal Dreams will be written in black
Lucid experiences in green*

*Comments appreciated! <3*



*Favorite Dreams:**God of TansAppearances Can Be DeceivingDream Queen (Council of Dreamers)The GlitchThe Magic School Bus Came to Pick Me Up!THE STALKING STARTS NOWTrue FormThe Chaos Tasks*

*Witty Dreams:*
*Chocolate CoincidenceHow Evil Men AreI'm an Italian Medusa*

*Favorite Nightmares/Action Dreams:*
*EfficacyCrazy Psychotic Substitute Bus DriverFirst to DieBrown and BrokenTHEY EAT WORMS*

* ZUKIN'S DREAM CARTOGRAPHY (CLICK FOR MAP)*

 :ClouDing around: 

##################################################  ##################################################  ##
(Figured out how to move it after a big derp moment and a hearty facepalm - sorry it's in my comment though)


I'm sorry - that sounds horrible, but I couldn't help laughing and thinking about this classic Monty Python skit:

----------


## Retribution

For some reason, Monty Python was just never funny.

Cute gore dream, though.

----------


## Darkmatters

Heretic!! Monty Python, not funny??!! 



*BURN THE WITCH!!!* 

Ok QZ, sorry - I'll stop now.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Thank you Darkmatters and Retri for your input.

And now I can no longer take my own dream seriously.  :Cheeky: 

On a side note...My mind just got blown.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Ahhh I almost forgot again! I forgot to post my dreams the other night too, so that will just go in the next "Zukin's Lost Dreams" post. 

 I don't have the original IM anymore, but I also dreamed that Akira was going to move apartments and told him of the dream. He read my message and freaked out, and told me that he had been contemplating doing so.  :tongue2: 

*HH*

 As soon as I closed my eyes, not even a second had passed for relaxation, and I already saw this really vivid image of a giant field with many pumpkins. It was pumpkin [email protected]!

* I Hate This Party*

 I was at a rave, but it really wasn't going too well. There wasn't too many people there because I had arrived there early but it was supposed to be a good rave with a bunch of hardstyle DJs. A lot of people had decided not to come though because the vibes of the place it was being held at was strange. They told me to leave though, for some stupid reason. 

 In my DJ I also wrote of an annoying dude with a mask, but I don't remember too much about him.

----------


## Darkmatters

If there was a way I could move that to the top of the page for you I would, but it doesn't seem to be possible. 


Also..




> I already saw this really vivid image of a giant field with many pumpkins. It was pumpkin [email protected]!



You are the Squash Queen!!  :Cheeky:

----------


## Queen Zukin

> If there was a way I could move that to the top of the page for you I would, but it doesn't seem to be possible. 
> 
> 
> Also..
> 
> 
> You are the Squash Queen!!



 It keeps happening over and over, I forget to reserve the correct post or something and then BAM it's all screwy again lol.

*We are the Pyramid Rotators* 

 I was in Egypt and I lived in one of the pyramids. I had a special job along with a few others. 

 Around the giant pyramid that we lived in were four pyramids that were upside down and balancing on their point.

 Every morning, it was our job to spin the upside down pyramids. We would work in groups of 6-10 and tie ropes to the edges of the pyramids and then pull as hard as we could to get the thing spinning. 

 I don't know why it was so important of a job, but I still think that the job title of "Upside Down Pyramid Spinner" would look great on a resume. 

 :tongue2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Vortexes and Portals*

I remembered this epic lucid when I was walking to my German class, it hit me like BAM and I was like :O.

 I don't remember all of it, but I KNOW that it was a long lucid. 

 Something had caused me to become lucid, and I remember doing a reality check several times to confirm that I was dreaming. My hands had a white aura around them. 

 In the lucid, I was experimenting a bit at something that I had never tried before. I'm not sure what gave me the idea to try it, but I thought it would be pretty cool.

 I wanted to make a portkey. That was the easy part. As long as I say something is a portkey, it is. 

 The hard part would be actually letting myself teleport there. I just couldn't do it. The closet I got to doing so was touching the object, closing my eyes, feeling myself falling, opening my eyes, and then seeing that I was still in the exact same spot as before. 

 There is also a second part of the dream that I remember. I remember seeing a wall of blinding, white light. I wanted to go into it, but I couldn't. I tried to walk into the wall, but there seemed to be a barrier preventing me from going any further. I could keep flying towards the wall of white light and almost into it, but I couldn't make any progress towards actually going into it. 

It was a strange scene. 

~~~

 I wrote this in my DJ, but I have almost no recollection of it.

_"girl made a cool song, looking to get known. circle of miss messes 5 people at a true(??) "oh my god"_

 I have no idea.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Almost forgot again! I've been doing chemistry homework for too long!

*The Mythic Den*

 I was on a soccer field and I noticed that there was a small forest off to the side. It wasn't really even a forest, it was more like an opening in the bushes.

 I went inside and looked around. Everything seemed to have a shimmer to it. I noticed that there was a bird. The bird seemed to have a presence that I could sense.

 The bird started talking to me about reincarnation, and then I starting seeing mushrooms with white wings float down and into the earth.

----------


## Darkmatters

Hey I figured out how to move your header to the top. I figure it's only fair I do it since I posted an irrelevant Monty Python video clip there.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Hey I figured out how to move your header to the top. I figure it's only fair I do it since I posted an irrelevant Monty Python video clip there.



 Woaaah that is so crazy and strange! Thanks!  ::hug:: 

 No recall, slept for two hours  :tongue2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

_Thursday, November 24th, 2011_

*Scarecrow*

 I was at a restaurant. There was a man just standing there in the restaurant. He was the greeter, but he seemed creepy. His nickname was apparently _Scarecrow_. 

 I ate with two different people in the restaurant, and the whole time Scarecrow was staring.

_Friday, November 25th, 2011_

*This is Like a Dream!*

 I with with my friend and we were walking together through some foreign land. We were in the middle of nowhere, walking alongside the road. For miles and miles the only thing that we could see were crops.

 I began to notice that the crops had designs on them. The farmers had strategically planted plants of different colors to make interesting patterns. 

 We started running across the fields. I ran across a field that had been planted with blue and white crops, forming a blue and white checkerboard for as far as the eye could see. 

 "This is like a dream!" I called out, looking to the horizon at all of the different colored crops.

*Little Parakeets* 

 We decided that we were going to get some parakeets for a pet. When we found someone who was offering them, we got a look at how tiny these creatures really were.

 They were smaller than hummingbirds, they were perhaps the size of a penny. They were black, red, pink, etc. We were so fascinated by their size, they were like little fairies.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Many dreams, bad sleep  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Total Collapse of all things German*

 I came to German class. We were supposed to be turning in our video projects today.

 "I have had a change of plans!" The teacher announces, "instead of watching the videos that we made, we will instead be acting them out!" 

 I freaked out. I didn't know any of my lines anymore, and I had PARAGRAPHS. 

 Not only that, but some other group had brought in a dinosaur for special effects for their skit. You can't freaking beat a dinosaur. 

* Fondue!*

 Making fondue!

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Escape into a Window*

I was in a town unfamiliar to me. The design of the small buildings made the town look as if it was in Mexico. 

 There was someone chasing me through the street. They weren't after me in a "RAWR I'M GONNA KILL YOUUU" way, rather it was more playful. I get the vibe that we were playing an aggressive version of Tag.  :tongue2: 

 I ran through the small street and hid in a group of dancers with pink and red outfits. When the time was right, I jumped out and onto a cart. 

 The cart lead me into an alleyway between two yellow houses. 

My perpetrator was on my tail! 

 Realizing that I had no where else to go, I climbed through the nearest window.

 I found myself in a girl's bedroom. I could hear the shower running across the hall. I realized that I was about to become #1 creeper. 

 The girl walked in the room, completely surprised and taken aback to see me there. 

 I wasn't sure what to say, so I said the stupidest thing possible. 

 "Why hello there! I have come to ask you to become my apprentice!" I blurted out. WTF?

 "Um...okay?" She responded, "apprentice for what?"

 Well, like I knew.  ::roll:: 

 "Let's go to the store and I will show you!" I shouted. 

 We got to the store and started walking around. I had no idea what I was supposed to show this girl...until I saw a very interesting book sitting on the shelf. 

 The book was titled:

_Native American Dreamers_

 and it was spiral bound instead of hardcover. It was a dark yellow color and had some interesting symbols on it. I started flipping through the book and found it extremely fascinating!

----------


## Queen Zukin

Zukin is too cool to sleep. 

Though she admits to having the best nap EVAR this afternoon.  ::D:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Mirror, Mirror...*

 I was on the go and I was trying to fix my make up and hair before I arrived at our destination. I was holding a hand mirror and when I finished combing out my hair I set it down. 

 But wait. I paused for a second, because for just that very second I _swear_ that I had seen someone else in the reflection. I looked behind me, but there wasn't a soul in sight. 

 I cautiously picked up the hand mirror again and pointed it to reflect beside me. 

 And beside me there stood a young woman in the reflection of the mirror. Her green eyes looked up at me and I realized that she was me. She looked full of death and sorrow. Across her cheek was a claw scratch. 

 I quickly set the mirror down. I was in total shock. My thoughts flatlined. 

 Was what I had seen real? Had I just been visited by my eerie, deathly doppelganger?

 I drove home with my thoughts racing. 

 When I arrived I brought the mirror inside. I thought that perhaps what I had seen was an elaborate optical illusion, and that looking at the mirror inside the house would prove to calm my nerves. 

 I slowly picked up the mirror again, which I had intentionally placed on the table so that the reflective side was facing down. 

 I looked at myself through the hand mirror again and then slowly turned it to the right. And there she was, standing there right next to me again, just staring back at me in the mirror. She said nothing and only stared. 

 I wanted to ask what she wanted or why she was here, but I couldn't force the words out of my throat. 

 She seemed to understand, and as I stared at her through the mirror it seemed as if she wanted to say something back to me, wanted to desperately tell me something, but she couldn't find any strength to.

----------


## Darkmatters

Holy shit...   ::shock::

----------


## Queen Zukin

Lol where do you get all of these GIFs? 

I slept a crap ton but I don't remember any dreams. Actually, I do but I'm not sure if I even wrote anything down in my dream journal. But I sprained my ankle again and CBA to hop around the room trying to find my DJ.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Triple Tornado all the Way!*

 I was walking out of a campus building with Ryan. We started walking down the steps when I looked to the horizon and immediately saw the outline of a tornado. The people around us were staring at it too, it just didn't look real. 


 I couldn't believe the weather that we were having! Who has even heard of a tornado in the middle of a snowy winter? 

 People started running when the tornado made a noticeable shift towards our little town. Ryan and I decided to go back into the building and head towards the basement. 

 While running down the spiral staircase, I lost him in the mess of people. I called out for his name but he was gone. I decided to continue to make way for the basement, hoping that he would be alright. 

 When I made it to the basement, I realized that this wasn't a very safe place at all. Against the wall was a large window, yet somehow this was deemed one of the safer parts of the building. There were only a couple people here, which made me worry about him all the more. 

 I looked out the window, the tornado still had a ways before it reached us. Rain was pouring down hard. 

 I sat down and started talking to the few people who had managed to reach this room. 

 "Hey, look! There's more tornadoes forming!" One of the students called out. 

 I looked out the window and saw how two more funnel clouds were beginning to form. They looked so strange, like nothing I had ever seen. 

 First, it looked as if they weren't spawning from the clouds around them, rather it looked as if the funnel clouds themselves spawned the clouds. 

 Second, the two funnel clouds and the one full tornado seemed to have a shimmering quality about them. Instead of being composed of dark clouds, they almost looked like little glowing jellyfish coming down from the sky. 

 All of us were in complete awe. 

*For the Lulz*

 I walked into a bar to have lunch and sat down between two young men. I wasn't aware that they were having a conversation between themselves. 

 They were speaking of computer programming and started asking me questions about it, probably for the lulz. 

 Had they talked to me two years ago, I would have been able to answer more of their questions. It's been a long while for me though since I have had to deal with anything programming related after I left the HU. 

 Getting bored with my lack of computer knowledge, they left to go and play air hockey. 

*She's Movin' Out*

 I came home from the weekend and went back into my dorm. When I opened the door I noticed that a few of my room mate's friends were standing around with her. 

 "Hey, Zukin, I just wanted to let you know that I'm moving out today," she whispered. 

 "What's the problem?" I asked. 

 "I just don't like this dorm as much as I thought I would..."

 I left the room so that I wouldn't be in the way while she packed up her things. I was kind of frustrated because I wondered if it was something that I had done that sent her packing, or if it really was that she didn't like the dorm.

----------


## Queen Zukin

No recall  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*HH*

_ "reality cupcakes"

 "I've been dealing with these fuckers for a long time!"

 "the knights ask, 'What is that?!' ... 'it's a bee-a-saurus!'"

 "b-s-s-r-i-n-g"_ 

*Amaized*

 I was at Sam's Club with my mother. She was looking through the electronics section and was picking out a new TV.

 I caught sight of the gardening section and ran over there. There were SO MANY PLANTS. Plants for decor, plants for medicine, plants for food, plants for this and plants for that. I was in plant heaven. 

 I stood there, just having a moment. This store was pretty damn cool. 

 :Shades wink:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*...Deus ex machina?*

 OH SHIT.

 TWO PSYCHOPATHS ARE CHASING ME ON A BEACH.

 I run and run and run on the coastline and I keep running even when the mainland streets have disappeared and the coastline has become a forest. 

 I have a bike, at times, which proves to me to be COMPLETELY POINTLESS in the sand. Imagine trying to bike in the sand. Yeah, it doesn't really work. 

 I pass through a small city. At first I think that these people could help me, but then I realize that I am in a psychopath city. This city is full of psychopaths. I don't know how I came to that conclusion. Everyone looked normal. In fact, I never even saw my attackers during the dream. Was I even running from anybody? 

 It's now become dark outside and the sun is setting rapidly. I see a man on the beach. I run up to him. Hey - it's Adam from Mythbusters! He's a smart man, for sure he can help me! 

 ::roll:: 

 "There's psychopaths chasing me! Can you think of a way that I can escape this place?" I ask him. 

 He seems to look past me. I notice that this entire time he has been walking in circles. 

 "Yes," he responds, "follow me." 

 And he walks into the water. 

 "Where are you going?" I ask. 

 "To a safer place." 

 "And that is in the water?" I return.

 "Oh. Was I walking into the water? Sorry, I've gone completely blind," he replies casually. Now I'm thinking, oh Buddha, this guy is going to be of no use to me. 

 But immediately he turns around, takes a few steps into the forest, and instantly we are standing in front of a JC Penny's. 

 "There you go," Adam replies casually. 

 "Deus ex machina?" I whisper quietly, confused.

*Coffee Bean Experiment*

 I was in a class, and I was about to be the guinea pig for their experiment. 

 The experiment had something to do with grinding up coffee beans and then determining if I could still taste them. I don't know. It was strange and this is a point where my alarm woke me up. 

*Speeeed*

 For class, I am reading a novel in which the main character is on speed, which is probably why I had this dream. 

 I was sitting on the floor in someone's apartment. There were a lot of drugs being passed around and I was on speed. I remember that a good amount of people were doing nitrous. 

*Two Balloons* 

 I remember seeing two animal shaped balloons.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Wednesday nights haven't been so well for me, so I don't really remember much. I wrote some stuff down, but I don't recall the dream behind it...

_ "Meeting of the rugrats or something" 

 "I remember sleeping on a bed and there was a minifridge"_

----------


## Queen Zukin

I am back!  ::D: 

These past few days I have had little recall, but I am pretty sure that I had a lucid. I just get that strong feeling, you know. 

_December 12th 2011_

*HH*

_ "some kinda broken heart"

 "the barkness of the trees, the shadow of the mailbox"
_
 witch of izibea? with purple hair and in a dark robe, standing in front of some kind of ship or something. 

_"Man you have to know everything else between circles and squares!"_

----------


## Queen Zukin

*HH*

_ "you owe me $500 gift cards!"_ 

*Bigfoot Doesn't Play Fair*

 I was at a neighborhood lake and they were having a grill out. 

 I was wading in the lake when I looked over and saw Bigfoot walking into the crowd. When the crowd saw him, they panicked and scattered. 

 Well, this must have really upset Bigfoot because he walked back into the lake to hide. 

 I thought that perhaps Bigfoot just needed a friend, so I asked him if he would like to play catch. 

 Bigfoot, being shy, didn't want to come out of the lake to play catch with me, so he would throw the ball from the lake and I would catch it, and vise versa. 

 Bigfoot eventually got tired of this game and disappeared. 

 I wanted to talk to Bigfoot more, so I got in a rowboat with another person and we rowed out to the middle of the lake. 

 Bigfoot, being especially shy, apparently didn't want company either. He created large waves until our boat capsized! My partner, unfortunately, drowned (which didn't seem to cause me much grief). 

 I had nowhere to go so I kept swimming. I swam until I found myself surrounded by a plethora of other capsized boats. I guessed that these people had also wanted to meet Bigfoot, but Bigfoot didn't want to play fair and killed them. 

 Some of the boats still had the remains of dead people in them. 

 Despite the warning that would make most smart people turn back, I kept swimming and looking for Bigfoot. 

 I swam to a house in the middle of the lake. 

 So, apparently, Bigfoot lives in a colonial house in the middle of the lake.  ::wtf:: 

 I walked through the front door and Bigfoot introduced me to his wife and child, who basically looked like furry Chewbaccas. 

 Being hospitable, he tried to serve me Human Pizza, but I can't really say that's my favorite flavor, you know?

*IKEA on FIRE!* 

 I was with Bree and we were smoking in the women's bathroom in Ikea. We had discovered this secret Ikea after walking through a tattoo parlor and then going upstairs. I thought this was the coolest thing ever. An unadvertised Ikea. 

 Anyways, I did something that caused the women's bathroom to catch on fire. We ran out of the bathroom and then hid in a rotating clothes rack. People were freaking out, not because there was a fire in the women's bathroom, but because the smoke alarms hadn't gone off yet.  ::roll::

----------


## Queen Zukin

Whaaaat's going on with my dream journal o.o

----------


## Darkmatters

> Whaaaat's going on with my dream journal o.o



I beg forgiveness your majesty!! I shan't do it again!   ::bowdown::

----------


## Queen Zukin

> I beg forgiveness your majesty!! I shan't do it again!



Forgiven!  :Cheeky:  

 Last night, I think I witnessed the most beautiful dream scene..._ever_.

*Perfect Red*

 I was in my dorm room when Konsento called and asked if I would like to get lunch with him in the cafeteria. 

 We met up and after collecting our food, he told me that he would like to show me something he found that would blow my mind. 

 I didn't believe that whatever he found could be _that_ mindblowingly awesome, but I went along with him anyways. 

 He lead me out the backdoor of the cafeteria and into the forest. We walked only a short distance before coming upon a section of the forest that had been flooded by rainwaters. 

 It was a stunning scene. The autumn leaves were a brilliant red and the trees were so tall that they could kiss the sky. Some of the red and yellow leaves had fallen into the water, creating a breathtaking collage in the black water. 

 To top it off, as if everything around us was not brilliant enough, near the edge of the shallow end of the flooded forest was an old, red muscle car that was half submerged. 

 We waded through the shallow black waters with red and yellow leaves until we came to the old car. We sat on the half submerged car and began our picnic. 

 There was wildlife everywhere. I was so stunned that I was speechless. I felt as if I was in an entirely different universe. That I had been whisked away from the north's cold dead winter and into a universe that was still booming with love and life. 

 After we finished eating, we started talking quietly to each other about life, and everything was just the way it should have been. 

*Private School Funding*

 I was walking around a private elementary school when I overheard some of the teachers talking about how their school was in debt. They agreed that they were going to admit more students. 

 When the new students were admitted, everything was chaotic. There were too many students and too few teachers. 

* Fading in and out*

  I woke up on an air mattress but wasn't sure where I was. Bree told me that I had passed out last night. 

 Suddenly, I was in a car with my family. We were making our biannual fourteen hour drive down south. My mother told me to throw the contents of her water bottle out the window. 

 I was confused.

*Bicycle Lock?* 

 I was riding around campus on my bike, when I realized that I had left my bike lock in my room. I thought about that for a minute, because I realized that I had just unlocked my bike from another building...

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Yeah, Whatever*

 I was in some weird Hogwarts school. It was really old and the walls were built with gray stone. 

 I was wearing one of my favorite pieces of kandi when it snagged on something and broke the string. Beads went flying everywhere. I started picking up the beads, kind of annoyed that this happened and now I would have to remake the entire bracelet. 

 Anyways, I don't know how this transition happened, but suddenly someone was very insistent that I come with them on a rowboat. 

 He wanted us to row across the ocean. 

 I got on the boat, doubting we would get very far. 

 We got about a mile out into sea when GIANT waves started slamming against our boat. I mean, like, waves sent from Poseidon himself. 

 I was thinking, "Yeah, this kind of feels like a dream. But I really don't care very much to change it. So I think I am going to float around for a bit." 

 So, instead of doing anything really epic I just wanted to float around like a cloud. Kind of lame, I guess. But I found out that right next to the ocean was a large canyon. Pretty cool. 

 I'm about 80% that the reason I didn't do anything in that lucid was because of my lack of lucid goals. 

 Someone inspire me.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Queen Zukin

This morning was my last final. It started at 7:50am...So sleep last night was not good. After packing my bags I have finally arrived home again! It's so nice to be back in my own bed again.  :smiley:  

 And now that I started typing this up, I completely forgot my dream from last night...

 I decided to wait five more hours after I began writing this up to see if I would remember anything. But nope,  it's gone.

 I know that AS SOON as I hit Submit Reply I am going to remember the dreams...

----------


## Darkmatters

Yay for being done with finals and for being home!!! Boo for bad recall!   ::lol:: 

It'll probably come back after you adjust to the new/old surroundings.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Yay I remembered the dream!!!

Okay, in the dream, I was standing in a store and there was this weirdo in a black cape. Something caused me to go to another store, but the store was on a platform  in the sky. It was pretty futuristic looking. It looked like a boardwalk, just without railings and very high. Instead of going to the store, I went to a potion maker's house (but right next to the store that I was going to go to in the first place...She told me something cryptic and I fell off of the boardwalk. The dream ends with my friend's friend telling me to be more careful next time when it comes to tightrope walking. 

 :Cheeky:

----------


## Queen Zukin

My internet went down, which is why this is a few hours late.  :tongue2: 

 I think I had a "psychic moment" in a restaurant last night.  :Cheeky: 

 It was really crowded that night, so we were standing in line when I read a sign and was thinking about how my plans for that night were just epically falling apart. 

 And I'm about 90% sure that I had a dream the previous night that I was also staring at that sign and thinking about how my plans were failing, to the extent that I could have probably closed my eyes, and read the sign just from the memory of the recalled dream.

 It was really strange, probably one of my strongest deja vu's in a really, really long time. And I have some pretty badass deja vus.

 I didn't recall any dreams from last night since I got lazy and didn't write anything down.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Dream sync! 

_Summary of my mother's dream:_ She was with another person, and that person was killing snakes. She kept telling them not to kill the snakes even though the snakes were attacking them. She described the snakes looking like vines. 

_My dream:_ This dream was 3rd person. I was watching over a house. There were two girls in the house. They had recently killed a vampire and buried it in a coffin under the coffee table. 

 Snakes were invading the house now. They were very long snakes and were light green. The little girls were trying to kill all of the snakes, since the snakes were being very aggressive.

*Chemistry Discussion Gone Wrong*

 I was in my discussion section for chemistry, which was now being taught by the head professor instead of a GSI. It was our last discussion session, so we were discussing the exam. 

 The professor started making rude remarks about the class's performance. She went further and began personally verbally attacking individual students. 

 I had enough of this, so I stood up for them. 

 She turned around and started yelling at me, outraged that anyone would ever disagree with her. 

 She made many personal attacks. She was clearly on the verge of insanity. 

 I went back to my dorm to find that the professor had falsified emails in which I was having a conversation with her. In the fake emails, I was complaining and threatening her. She did this to get back at me, and I was shocked that she could ever stoop that low. 

 She's a really nice professor in reality.

 I was SO glad to wake up from that. 

* Ghosts in the House*

 I was over at someone's house and their house was filled with ghosts. One of the ghosts was Julius Caesar, and another ghost was a floating head.

----------


## Queen Zukin

1:56+ <34567890-=

*Droppin' Dream Acid*

 I woke up in my dorm room. I felt as if I had woken up too late. I wanted to look over to see if my room mate was still sleeping. 

 I turned my head over and tried to open my eyes but I was having a lot of difficulty. They felt glued together or something! 

 I managed to look down finally for a brief moment and saw that my room mate's bed was empty. 

 I looked up and suddenly she was screaming in my face! 

 Startled, I jumped out of bed and did a reality check. 

Six fingers - Dreaming. 

 I looked around the room and wondered what to do in this lucid dream.

 I thought about flying, but considered that I should do something else. 

 I realized that I really should have came up with some more lucid goals while I was still awake. Perhaps I could visit the MDRC as I had been planning to months ago, before I got distracted by something else? 

 I just wasn't really too sure. So I stood there for a moment just thinking about how I should spend this dream. 

 I thought about jumping out the window and flying off, but then I also thought about how this MIGHT not be a dream, though I was pretty sure it was. I looked out the window. I was pretty high up. 

 I turned back around and noticed that there were strange pajamas hanging on our door. They were silk and had bat wings on them. I didn't remember my room mate having these. 

 Swimming also crossed my mind. It would be pretty cool to do that too. 

 And then, I got a good idea. 

 Dream drugs!

 I decided to drop dream acid. 

 The room around me expanded outwards like a fun house mirror. 

 I walked to the mirror and looked at my reflection. I looked really weird. I stared into one of my eyes.

 Slowly, my reflection began to twist around. Everything but the eye I was staring into began to swirl and orbit this single eye until it morphed into intricate circular patterns. 

 I was staring at this for awhile, because I got so lost in it.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Again? Really?*

 I guess I was thinking about the previous dream enough so that I did the same thing in this dream, just not lucidly.  :tongue2: 

 It was a little different than before, but not by much. The walls moved around, my hands morphed (maybe I should have done a reality check too?), etc. The new thing that I noticed was that occasionally time would stop and start again, and sometimes it would rewind. 

*Bio Exam!* 

 I was with Konsento and we were on a driveway. I suddenly remembered that I had a Bio exam that I needed to get to! 

 I literally RAN several miles in only a few minutes, and I was very proud of myself for this.  :Cheeky:  

 When I got there, only five minutes late, I realized that I didn't need to be here... 

 I am taking Bio next semester, I haven't taken it already and therefore I don't need to be here to take the final exam! 

 I stood there for a minute, completely confused.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Innocence is a Lie*

 Um...I blame this dream on reading Oneironaut's dream journal before bed... :paranoid: 

 There were some DV members in this dream, but I am just going to leave it vague. 

 It was the next semester at college, and I decided to be proactive this semester and join a club. The club was stationed in our dormitory, and it met nearly everyday in a dark office room. 

 Everything was fine at first. The club was just a meeting place for people with similar interests. 

 Over time, the club began to centralize its power until it developed, basically, into a cult. 

 The cult was headed by a man, who was often influenced by another woman in the club.

 She reminded me of Bellatrix.

 
 The cult took a dark turn for the worse when the woman announced that it had always been her fantasy to kill a person, and then dissect them. 

 Thus, the cult rapidly evolved into a murder-cult.

 Everyday, the ring leader would order the members, who were lower in power, to find a victim. They would lure the victim into our dark, stone room, where the ringleader would then usually slit his or her throat. 

 After killing the victim, they would set his or her body on the table and cut apart the innards.

 When they were finished, they ordered their members to dispose of the corpse in the abandoned highschool down the street.

 A few of us realized that this is NOT the club that we had signed up for! 

 One of the girls decided to stand up against the members who were abusing their power. She told them off and said that she was not only leaving this group, but calling the cops. 

 The next day, when we came to the club/cult meeting, we found her corpse on the table. It had been made known to us that if anyone _dare_ leave this cult or step out of line, this would be the result.

 The situation kept getting darker and darker. The ringleader had suspicions that people were on to us. They would give us strange looks. 

 One gloomy evening, when the ring leader and several of his followers were in engaging in the mutilation of their most recent victim, I was finding myself barely able to take this anymore. I knew that there had been a silent resistance forming, but all of us seemed powerless against them. 

 I knew that any minute, I was about to stand up and scream at the top of my lungs. There was a fire growing inside me. 

 I was merely seconds from telling them off when a student walked in the door, which the ringleaders had forgotten to lock. 

 "Oh, wrong classroom," he muttered at first. But when his eyes caught sight of the mutilated corpse on the table he took a few steps back and ran out of the room.

 "Make it look like nothing happened here!" The ringleader ordered, suddenly. But everyone was too paralyzed to do anything about the situation. The members who had little power, but were involved in the group enough to struggle for more power, were the only ones who had decided to actually follow the orders of the ringleader. They disposed of the body and cleaned up the crime scene before the cops arrived. 

 I decided, from that day on, that I was done with clubs. Never again. 

 I went back to my dorm, realizing that I would probably need therapy for the rest of my life to get over that. Rumors were already spreading all over the school about a cult that would kill and mutilate people. 

 My room mate caught wind that I had been involved in this cult and pushed me down the stairs while yelling about how wrong it is to kill twenty-two people. I wanted to tell her that I had nothing to do with the slaying of these people, but I knew that that statement was false. If I could have worked up the courage to alert the authorities even after the first slaying, twenty-one people could still be alive. 

 I was already hearing about the arrests of the ringleader and his closest followers, and I knew that they were coming for me too. 

 I looked out my dorm window, and wished that a blue-purple feather would fall down from the sky, and I wished that I could sprout beautiful blue-purple wings and just fly away...

*Hardstyle Festival*

I was driving my '93 Volvo through town when a light came on. It read "LEFT BRAKES." 

 I assumed that this meant that my left brakes weren't working. I wasn't surprised. I decided that I should go home before I lost my right brakes too. 

 However, I noticed that they were having a music festival in town! I parked my car and went to see what it was about. 

 There was only a single white tent, but they were playing hardstyle! I could live with this! 

 There weren't many people there. Maybe around ten. Only one other person seemed to be enjoying the hardstyle as much as I was. 

 Behind the tent they were selling some posters. I was hoping to get a poster about hardstyle, but all they had were weird posters of people smiling and shit. 

*Hide it!*

 I was with an acquaintance of mine in the car. We were driving down to a rave. He had a bunch of E on him. I'm pretty sure that he was going to sell it. He was showing me all of the colors in the bag when a cop pulls him over.

 We think that for sure that the cop saw the bag, but he hides it just in time. Instead, the cop warns him about speeding, and lets him continue on his way.  

*Minecraft Team!*

 I was on Minecraft classic with a few others. We decided that we were going to team up and play Beta. I have never played Beta before, so go ahead and laugh at my subconscious's interpretation of what Beta would be like.  :Cheeky:  

 The map was very, very tall and very narrow. It was the shape of an average skyscraper. 

 The goal on this server was to stick together with your team, and fight off other teams. If you lost a team mate, you could be sure that another team would eat/kill them.

 Well, I fell almost immediately and started falling ever downwards to the bottom. An opposing team began to attack me. They looked like green birds with orange beaks. I managed to fall too fast for them until I hit the bottom. 

 I was getting ready to defend myself when another team asks if I would like to join them. They are dressed in purple (they look like real people, not pixelated) and seem very kind. I join them, and we go to dinner. 

 :Cheeky:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*More Car Failure*

 I was driving with my sister when I realize that not only do I not have brakes, but my car is determined to go one speed - 60 MPH. And -  it is determined to only do this going in REVERSE.

 So, I am trying to drive down the county highway without brakes, 60 MPH, and backwards, WHILE not wearing my CONTACTS at NIGHT. 

 I don't even know how, but we eventually make it home. It's daytime again the car is starting to run out of fuel so it's going really slow and we manage to pull up on our street without running into a house or anything. 

 There was another dream but I forgot.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Queen Zukin

Ok i forgot too mention that i would be out of town. We dont have internet here yet so I am trying to do this on my phone. I have a feeling this is going to fail miserably.

I dreamed about visiting my mom at work. I had to go up five flights of stairs to get there and there was a crazy singing janitor. A girl was talking in the bathroom about her new boyfriend. I followed her up a hill that had beanstocks.

That was more difficult than i anticipated, lol. If the internet here isnt fixed then dont expect many updatrs til next week.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Queen Zukin

AMG I am back for a few hours!!!  :Bliss: 

EVERYTIME I sleep in a certain room in my grandmother's house, I ALWAYS have nightmares/vivids. This is consistent over YEARS.  ::shock:: 

*December 26th, 2011*

*Savannah*

 I was playing Minecraft and had fallen to the bottom of the server, when I look over to see what looks like a glass EXIT door in one of the wall. It looks real and unpixelated, unlike the game. 

 Through the glass I can see a doll slumped over. The doll looks like it has been through a lot. It's raggedy looking and its face looks as if it is rotting off. It wasn't a very pleasant doll to look at. The name _Savannah_ was stitched into the doll's clothing. 


 I picked it up, curious, and brought it back with me into town to show my friends what an odd treasure I had come across. 

 While I wasn't looking, the doll escaped my hold and disappeared!

 I didn't think much of it because I decided that I probably dropped the doll somewhere  on my way to the city. 

 Until, a few days later, when I hear of the mysterious death of a girl named Savannah. Who looked like a real life replica of the doll. 

 My friends and I deduced that the doll was cursed, and that it went out to kill the original Savannah so that it could maliciously replace her, for whatever intent. 

 I felt horrible for helping this doll get into town so that it could kill the real Savannah. 

 My friends and I start coming across more and more of these cursed dolls. Their faces always had giant black patches of rotting skin on them, and a name was always inscribed into their clothing. It was a horrifying sight. 

 We worked as hard as we could to prevent these dolls from finding their target human. We alerted the victims and other people, but no one would listen to us. Everyone thought that we were crazy for thinking that such a thing was happening. 

 I woke up from this dream, unaware that I was still dreaming. I felt really moved by this dream that I had. In fact, a wave of sorrow washed over me and I started crying. This entire segment of the dream was filled with intoxicating grief.

 I tried to tell others what I had dreamed about, but they just laughed about it. I don't know why I found it important to share my dream with them, but for me it had a really significant meaning that I did. 

 After being ignored I decided to go back to my bedroom. I got on the computer and played Minecraft. I fell to the bottom of the server, looked over, and sitting next to me was a decrepit doll named _Savannah_.

*New Years Eve Rush*

 My mother and I were going to a New Years Eve get-together, but we were running late because we couldn't find where it was being held. She started going over 100 MPH and swerving and driving in the wrong lane. 

*The Yellow Ride*

 My cousin and I were in an indoor waterpark. We were looking for the most intense waterslide, when a man pointed to the yellow one. It looped all around the building and looked very, very long. 

 The man also said that getting to the entrance of the waterslide was really tough.

 We walked in a small shack, which was supposedly where the entrance _began_.

 He wasn't kidding. To get to the beginning of the slide, you would have to complete an obstacle course! In the dark! 

 We were jumping over hoops and swinging on rope swings to try to make it.

 Heck, on one part of the obstacle course it was actually required that you pass a CHEMISTRY LAB TEST! LOL. 

 The lab test was pretty easy, though. They would give you a few pure elements, and you would have to figure out which one would react in an explosion with water.

----------


## Queen Zukin

same room

*HH*
_
"and I mean, she was out there FLYING! And he was sitt'n there like AHHHHH!!!"

 "I was sad that she was on my enemy list, so I couldn't see her, but she was still there!"

 "I decided that I wanted to live with grandma, and she was so angry, [she said] I will live indefinitely in this world!"_ 

*Castle of Darkness*

 This dream was HYPER-vivid.

 I'm standing at a bus stop. It's dark outside. It's cold. And it's raining.

 "That asshole stood me up," a girl remarks, pissed off. 

 "Can't you just teleport to him?" Her friend replies. 

 "Fuck, I can teleport here and there, but not TO him."

 She demonstrates to her friend how she can teleport around the area.

 "I don't know how to teleport to where he is," she whispers, shamefully. 

 "Then we'll just have to leave without him. Screw him!" Her friend calls out. 

 Around this time, another girl enters the scene. The two girls start walking away and I feel inclined to follow them. I feel stuck to their presence. 

 The fourth girl tags along with me.

 It's raining really hard outside and I can feel the rain seeping through my shoes. My socks are getting really wet. I can hear the squishing of water, and it really bothers me. 

 All four of us girls walk into an entirely new scene. It's daytime outside and it's snowing now. 

 One of the first girls smirks as she looks out past the sidewalk and into an abandoned lot. The lot has piles of snow buildup. 

 She turns around at us, smirking, and says, "I hear a girl committed suicide here. They say she left hundreds of suicide notes and buried them in the snow. Everyday she would make a new note, hoping that someone would find it and respond to her cry for help." 

 We start walking over the hilly, snow covered terrain. 

 Before my eyes, I can almost see the sad hills bursting out with her suicide notes, unable to hold back their paper tears any longer.

 "I think they removed most of them," the other girl remarks and sits down in the snow. We sit down with her. 

 She casually brushes off the snow from the ground and reveals a letter that must have been left behind. 

 She opens it and grins, looking to her friend who seems to acknowledge her. 

 "I should have known before," she says, grinning, "that all of this really doesn't exist." 

 "Yeah? And?" Her friend encourages her to go on. 

 "And that really, none of you exist apart from my own mind," she continues, "that I am the main character of this narration, and all three of you are just the supporting roles here." 

 Her friend smiles at her discovery and adds, "Except me." 

 "Right," she replies, though I sensed uncertainty.

 A character in the dream determined that I was a dream character in her dream, and it *DIDN'T EVEN REGISTER WITH ME*. WHAT THE FUCK.

 I am now one hundred percent convinced that we could actively be senseless dream characters in other people's dreams. Because her telling me that didn't even phase me in the slightest. That's messed up. 

 "I think we have some things that we need to attend to," her friend adds after a moment of silence. 

 "Right! If he doesn't come to us, then we should find him instead," The Lucid Girl replies. 

 I eventually gather that The Lucid Girl and her friend are searching for her exboyfriend because he wronged her in some way. The fourth girl, who will be named later, and I are so far just tagging along. 

 We leave the snowy remains of the realm of the hills who are bursting with paper tears and come upon a castle almost hidden in the snowfall.


 We walk through the garden and into the front door. It seemed easy enough.

 Until everything went HORIZONTAL.

 "WOAH!" All of us suddenly scream. Instead of walking on the floor, we are walking on the walls! 

 "I think it's a trap to deter wanderers," her friend announces, "if we keep walking it should go back to normal."

 We walk through the next door. Gravity returns to normal, however the surroundings of this room look worse than the first. 

 "He's been here. I sense it," the fourth girl, who has been relatively quiet up until now, whispers. 

 The room is dim. It has a checkerboard style floor, but the only things in the room are a broken TV and a ransacked armoire. The television is buzzing with static. One of the girls turns it off. 

 The room is dim and dark. The vibes here are not only strange, but disturbed.

 "He's definitely somewhere in this castle," the fourth girl adds. I can feel that she seems to be bursting with psychic energy. 

 "This place is a maze."

 We walk out the front door and summon a ladder to access the second floor through the window, as we can't find any staircases which lead up to it. 

 The second floor is darker than the first. 

 "I feel as if he's not the only one in this castle," The Psychic One whispers. Indeed, I feel it too. There is a dark energy here. And it's lurking all around us. Following us. 

 I hear a strange noise coming from a nearby room. I split from the group to investigate it. The noise leads me to a bathroom and towards a drain. I watch as the drain regurgitates water and green muck. 

 The other girls wonder where I am and find me standing here in the bathroom, puzzled. 

 "What's wrong with that drain?" The Lucid Girl asks. 

 "Don't go near it," the Psychic One whispers darkly. 

 "Why not?"

 "That drain reeks with dark energy. Whatever entity is living in that drain will pull you down with it," the Psychic One replies. 

 The two other girls listen to her warning, but not closely. The dark energy coming from the drain lures them closer. The drain gurgles as it spits up water and green muck. 

  I can't take what I'm about to see. I try to pull them away from the drain at first, but their curiosity is peaked. The Psychic One tells me not to bother. 

 I run from the room, knowing also what is about to occur. And I don't want to see it.

 I run out of the bathroom and past one of the mainrooms where the Psychic One is standing. 

 "Wait!" She calls out, but I run past her. 

 I run out to the garden where we came in. I am perplexed to find that it is night time. 

 And before me are hundreds, if not _thousands_, of twinkling fireflies.

 They buzz before me in the garden where the morning glories bloom on a white trellis. 

 The fireflies surround me. They unite as one and become a beautiful blooming flower, which takes me on its petals and floats into the air. 

 I fly on the petals of the flower higher and higher into the sky and they lead me to the highest point on the castle - a single tower. 

 I see as the Psychic One becomes alarmed at my disappearance. She runs out to the garden and another army of fireflies takes her away.

 They fly her across an ocean of lava and gently set her down on a single island amongst a sea of lava. On the horizon she can see a castle. It is a different castle. It is the enemy castle. 

 Both of us are concerned as to whether the fireflies were trying to help us on our journey, or if they are just another curse in the castle.

 Got awoken right then. 

*Now I have to Make Sure You're Okay*

 I was in a highschool classroom. The class was out of control. In the corner of the room was a Datura plant. One of the kids decided that they wanted to smoke it. I told them that it was a bad idea because it causes delirium. They smoked it anyways and they were GONE. I had to watch over them for the rest of the day.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I think that the internet is fixed.

I slept really badly last night. We were spending the night in a hotel. When I managed to fall asleep, I had a dream about being in my sisters old, green car. She was driving, and I think we were in Canada.

----------


## Queen Zukin

1337 posts  ::D:  

_December 29th 2011_

*Highway Shack*

 On our drive home, we found a shack on the side of the highway. The shack had a few bathrooms, despite it being so small. Everyone was trying to use the bathrooms. We weren't sure if we should be in the shack, because it felt like someone still lived here. 

*I've Had Enough*

 It was the end of the semester and a lot of people were going home. I had taken up residence in the chemistry building, in the middle of the hallway. 

 I had a lot to carry home, since I was pretty sure that the janitors wouldn't let my stuff remain there over break. 

 When I got home, I found that my philosophy teacher from highschool was now living with us. 

 I decided to go to karate.  :tongue2: 

 They were having a swimming test for their newer members. I've dreamed that they've done that before, but it is something that they'd probably never do in reality. 

 I had to take part in the swimming test even though I wasn't new. I was trying to change into my swim suit but people kept walking in on me. I finally decided that I had enough of this and went home.  :tongue2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

Today, I bid farewell to my most recent and completed dream journal! 





 Sept 2010 - December 31st, 2011  :Pope: 

 Rest in peace!  :Cheeky: 

*Autopsies* 

 I am in a really run down place. It's nighttime and I am still outside, looking for my grandmother's house here.

 I keep running down the alley until I come to a dead end. I notice that there are chainsaws and knifes hanging from one of the walls. I feel I really shouldn't be here. 

 I run the other way, looking for the nook that hints where my grandmother's door is. I finally find it, and walk in. 

 I'm now in a one room house. It's still dark in here. 

 To the left of me is a dead person. His face is burned. He's laying on a stretcher while a doctor, who looks like a vampire, is doing an autopsy. 

 I run back out of the one room house, the house that I thought was my grandmother's. 

 I'm back in the dark alleyway again. I see an old piano gathering dust. I feel like their is something hidden in the piano, and I need to find it. 

 I turn around, but the piano has disappeared.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Zukin's Lost Dreams*

_Dreams that I forgot to post, or dreams that I remembered far later (days/weeks/months)._
*Dream 1*

 I was at the graveyard near the lake. They were holding a scavenger hunt at the graveyard, and it was more annoying than fun. I got really lost and skeletons were starting to haunt me. I remember that there was also a man who seemed to be malicious, though I don't remember his intentions. 

 I had gotten myself so lost in the graveyard that a rescue car had to come and pick me up.

*Dream 2*

 A father and his son had been walking through the mountains and the valleys. I get the feeling that they were looking for a new home. 

 They reach the top of the mountain and both are astounded by what they see. Before them is a beautiful valley. I feel as if they have reached home again, yet the feeling is sad, because many of the trees are now burned down. 

*Dream 3*

 I was in a plaza, and there was a girl hanging out there who was wearing a pink and black skirt. She told me that I would remember this dream later, but not right now.

*Dream 4*

 Our dove died. I remember looking in her cage and seeing only a pile of feathers.  :Sad: 

* Dream 5*

 I was at my cousins funeral, and there was an insane lady trying to kill everyone. 

*Dream 6*

 I was investigating the dorms and found a secret hallway. When I walked down this hallway, it lead to a MASSIVE bathroom. The bathroom had hundreds of showers and baths. All of them were really luxurious.

*Dream 7*

 I was in the dorms, which had now become a massive complex that included a swimming pool and a gymnasium. There were people in orange suits chasing my friends and I down the halls. We were trying to escape them and were going through a lot of secret tunnels. 

*Dream 8*

 I was in a really tiny house/shack. It consisted of a single hallway, and there were about 4 or 5 doors on either side, leading to tiny rooms. These rooms were all really run down. 

 I wanted to leave the hallway, but someone kept telling me that I couldn't go. I didn't know what was on the other side, but I was sure that it was far better than this dilapidated hallway.

----------


## Queen Zukin

ALMOST forgot to do this. Sleep was pretty bad last night.

*My Neighbor's Son*

 I found a secret route to south campus! Do get there, you had to walk through a church and into their basement, down even more stairs, out the window, down another set of stairs in the alleyway, and through a dirt tunnel that was nearly a vertical drop. 

 I think it may have been just easier to walk to south campus instead.  :tongue2: 

 I was talking to my friend about my neighbor's son. He was 3 years old, and apparently, yesterday, he had killed three men. We were talking about what was going to happen to him. 

 I was waiting for the bus to come pick me up so that I could get back to central campus again, but it never came.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I slept for a long time last night, probably around eleven hours, but I don't remember many dreams. 

*Shit's gettin' intense*

 I was in my writing class from last semester, but we had a different teacher. He was writing our assignment on the blackboard. Our assignment was really tedious and required reading several different texts and a lot of note taking.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I got to thinking that I really need to get back on this lucid dreaming boat again. When I started college all fell to hell, so I think I am going to start actually trying again. 

 And just _thinking_ about trying gave me a lucid dream!  ::D: 

*Teach Me Cool Dream Shit Too!* 

 I was in a gymnastics class. I wasn't doing too well. 

 The instructor, who was my writing professor last semester, saw how I was failing and took me aside with the other students who also weren't doing well. 

 "Now, everyone," he announced to us, "close your eyes and begin to jog in place." 

 His instructions were bizarre, but we followed suit. It quickly became known that I was the one causing the ruckus, because I couldn't balance myself well enough to stay in line with everyone else. People were tripping over me and falling over. 

 He took me aside and told me that perhaps I should practice at home. 

 I was back on the gymnastic bars. I slipped and fell behind a couch, as the scene had gradually morphed into my grandparent's livingroom. 

Something here caused me to become slightly lucid and perform a reality check.

 I looked at my hands, I had about 8 fingers. 

 "I think I'm dreaming," I whispered. 

 "Really now?" My instructor responded, overhearing. 

 I did another reality check and still had an awkward amount of fingers, I became sure that I was dreaming. 

 "If you really are dreaming, then, relocate this house to Africa!" He yelled. 

 I briefly looked out to the window to where he was pointing. It was autumn and the ground was covered in red leaves.

 I didn't have patience for this dream character and left without him. 

 He got up and followed me like a puppy. 

 I looked out the window of the front door and laughed at what I saw. 

 In the front yard Chris Angel was teaching a girl to levitate, but the grass was replaced with blue-ish carpet that had circular designs and stretched out for miles.

 I thought this was so random, and laughed at what my mind created. The carpeting that replaced the land was pretty impressive, though. 

 I decided to have some fun and ask Chris Angel to teach me some wicked dream shit.  :Cheeky: 

 The levitating girl flew off and my writing instructor became enthralled in the imagery of the landscape around us, and of Chris Angel. He started to ask him a lot of random questions, a few about the girl who he had been teaching to levitate. 

 I was becoming bored of this, so I decided to fly away but became blind and had a false awakening. 

 I false awakened in Joe's house. I knew I needed to write this dream down while it was still fresh in my memory. Joe's house was now creaky and dark. 

 I started writing down the dream but a large spider appeared right next to me. I decided that I would write it down later.  :tongue2:  

*Taking a Train*

 I was walking around and decided to randomly take a train somewhere. I got on the train and it started moving, but in the opposite direction as I had planned. I wanted to get off the train, and was doing so, until I spotted Konsento. 

 I asked him why he was on the train, and he said that he was taking a train to his new house. I thought that it was awfully strange that he would have to take a train to his house, especially if he was living on central campus now.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Barely got any sleep last night. I remember one dream, which was a small dream of me looking at the graphs produced from the Lucid Dreaming App. Apparently I was pretty anxious to see the results. 

 I'm going to upload a few of my sleep graphs onto my dream journal once I am sure that the app has been calibrated correctly and is working smoothly, so keep an eye out for that.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Ahhh. I've had dream depression.  :Sad:  

I think this dream is from yesterday, I don't remember anything from last night. 

*Biking for Groceries*

 I was living at the new house for next semester when I realized that I needed to pick up some groceries. I tried biking to get them, but for some reason the wheels of my bike kept getting stuck in the corners of the sidewalk and I kept tripping over it. It was really annoying.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Telepathy with Lions*

 I was walking my dog in the forest near the pond when I hear the snapping of twigs, and  knew that someone, or something, was following us. 

 I turned around, but saw no one.

 I kept walking, feeling a little wary. 

 I heard that noise again and turned around to see a pack of mountain lions stalking us! I believe there were three of them, but there could have been four.

 They immediately lunged for my dog and I tried to protect him and get him out of the way. The other mountain lions were beginning to eye me, so I realized I needed to get out of here. 

 My dog was fighting them but I was still trying to get him out of the forest. I kept calling him over and over again until I finally saw him. He dived into the pond. The mountain lions stopped chasing him when he jumped in.

 I heard them communicating with eachother telepathically. 

 One of them said, "I knew he'd do that. Followed right in bigfoot's steps."

 I looked over, and saw that Bigfoot was wading in the water (wtf lol? click). 

 The mountain lions looked over at me, snarled in defeat, and I woke up.

*Flying to the Sky*

 I don't really know what was up with this dream. I just remember that I kept flying up out of my body and into the sky. It was a clear day outside, and there were mountains. I might have been lucid, but it kept happening over and over again.

* Frogs*

 I kept noticing that there were hundreds of frogs outside. There were huge frogs too. All of them were cute, but I wondered why there were so many.

----------


## Queen Zukin

SO much heavy HH last night. 

*An Hour and a Half*

 I had taken the bus to an apparent food court, and was waiting in line to buy hot chocolate. I looked at the time and realized that I only had about eight minutes to get to class. It was a little past four PM. 

 They took forever on the hot chocolate, and when I walked out of the building I realized that I wasn't sure of which bus to take.

 I was pretty sure that I was outside of campus and that I would need to ride one of the other city buses, but I had no idea which on to board.

 I got on the first bus that came and road it for awhile. I arrived at a house that was in front of a railroad track. 

 I walked inside and it was kind of gypsy-ish. Nomad, Phil, and a random person from highschool were on the couch playing Portal, or a version of it. 

 I joined them, and quickly realized that I totally kicked ass at that game. 

 I realized, again, that I really needed to get going or I was going to be even more late for class than I already was. 

 I boarded a random train and got back to campus, only to realize that it was now five thirty, and that my class had ended a half hour ago.

*Staircase Wand*

I was helping to open a business. I was working in the basement, creating the steps of a staircase with a wand. It was pretty cool. 

 I wasn't paying much attention though, and accidentally got my hair caught in the newly created step. My mother thought this was hilarious, and took a picture of this incident on her cell phone.

 When she showed me the picture, I saw that in the picture I was wearing a giant blueberry costume LOL. I was wondering where that costume came from!!

----------


## Queen Zukin

*HH*

_"You do not study algebra in your house! An unsecular marriage is also present!"

 "They took fourth the dark lesbians."_ 

*Epic Soccer Match*

I was in a soccer match that was INTENSE.

I was the goalie, and there were so many people coming at me! They were mostly these big buff guys who were obviously a lot better at soccer than I was. 

 After the soccer match, I was hanging out with Konsento.  ::D:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Bellatrix is Back*

 I don't know why I keep dreaming of this lady! 

 My friends and I were driving in the country. It was dark outside.

 Somehow, we came across a blogger who looked like Bellatrix. She told us that she was also a dark witch that was going to put a spell on us! 

 Now, this is where a fatal jump in recall occurs. Literally. 

 The next thing I remember, is that her dead body is in the trunk of the car. She is in a coffin and we are freaking out because we think that we may have accidentally killed her.

 Now, not only do we have a dead body in our trunk, but we are also lost in the middle of FREAKING NOWHERE at NIGHT. 

 We're on some dirt road and their are cornfields to the right of us, and a forest to the left. Strange shit keeps happening. Objects in the car move, and people randomly disappear. 

 One of my friends tells me to check on her corpse. I open the coffin and look at her face. Her eyes immediately come open and she begins laughing hysterically, very creepily. 

 :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*(Lame) Rooftop Party*

 I was on the roof of a building, drinking with some people who I didn't know very well. That's all I remember.  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Like a Musical*

 My friend and I were in the smokey mountains and were exploring a building that was like a lighthouse. It was supposedly as tall as the highest peak, but we were told that the uppermost rooms were closed off to the public. 

 We didn't care though, and just snuck through the gates and continued climbing up. As we kept walking up the steps, the stairs became icy. 

 We came to an unusually large room for a lighthouse. It looked like a ballroom that had been abandoned a century or two ago. There were stairs that were moving around like in Hogwarts. They were covered in cobwebs. 

 A worker in the building heard the commotion and told us that we had to leave. We simply refused, and he didn't bother us anymore. 

 The entire ballroom lit up and became a strange musical, like something out of Beauty and the Beast when objects are dancing around and talking. 

*Kangaroos* 

 I was driving down the county highway when suddenly three Kangaroos jumped out in front of me!

 They didn't even look like normal kangaroos. One of them had fur like a zebra and another kangaroo was multi colored.

 I took a picture of the kangaroos with my phone, and then had a false awakening. 

 When I "woke up," I looked at my phone and saw that the pictures from the dream had transferred over to my phone! I thought that that was the coolest thing ever, and couldn't wait to see what I could do with this in other dreams.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Nonrecognition* 

 I was at my parent's house, chilling in the basement. 

 I was looking for something, but I was getting confused.

 I couldn't find anything. Nothing. Nothing made sense.

 Things weren't even registering in my brain anymore. I couldn't recognize anything. 

 My father came downstairs and I screamed in panic, for I didn't recognize him even as a human. There was just no connection there anymore. 

 Sometimes, I would misrecognize things for other things. I was still seeing the exact same object, but in my mind it was something else. All logic fell to hell, and everything  became terrifying.

 It wasn't that I was seeing anything terrifying at all, I was just misperceiving and misrecognizing everything. I was stuck in a world in which nothing made sense. Everything around me had been stripped of the connotations that marked recognition, so everything was just so strange and alien. 

 What a mind fuck. 

*Deceptive Bubble* 

 I had this dream during a twenty minute nap, which I find pretty impressive. 

 I was in a large cellar and someone was blowing bubbles. The bubbles were large, and I was having fun touching them and watching them burst. 

 I touched another bubble, and was instantly shocked to find that it did not burst when I touched it. 

 Stunned, I wrapped my hands around the bubble. It would not burst. It was like plastic floating in the air. 

 I instantly became light headed and dizzy. I felt like I was about to pass out within the next few seconds. In fact, even my vision became spotty and distorted. I don't think I've ever felt this kind of sensation so strongly in a dream before. It was really strange and I woke up.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Having trouble getting my graphs to load.  :Sad: 

*Owls and Birds on a Beach*

 I was on a beach, and there were a lot of birds. A lot. They kept attacking me, but it wasn't too bad. I was trying to help a baby owl, but the birds were attacking it too. It had been abandoned by its mother. It was so cute.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*That Crazy Institution* 

 I was in a bank when, suddenly, two people in ski masks burst through the door! 

 They made everyone play tug-o-war, and then ran out the door. 

 A woman ran in, who was obviously the ward of the psychiatric hospital. She asked where the two had ran off to, and we pointed to the bus. 

 By then, the bus had made a full loop to the mall and back, and the two mental patients had made a full recovery. Except, now, the woman had become a shopaholic and was arguing with her husband about which side of her nose he would get if they went through a divorce. 

 This sparked the theory that all mental illness could be cured by riding the bus. The founder of the institution created a new hospital.

 It was a hospital in which all of the patients would paint their faces and then chase after squirrels after kissing with their partner.

 I don't even know... ::?:

----------


## Queen Zukin

Fell asleep on LSA...

*Fire with Pink Hair*

 I was raving and tripping, when Pokemon asks me if I would like to smoke with her. 

 After we finished smoking, I almost immediately started seeing flames. I realized that my trip was being intensified from the smoke. 

 I looked down and I was on fire. I didn't feel any burning, but I was in flames. 

 Pokemon looked over at me and smiled. Her pink hair burned in the flames. It looked REALLY cool. 

*Zombie Psychicism* 

 I was sitting on the second story of a dock over a lake. It was twilight. 

 I was visiting the house where a bunch of sisters lived. There was a lot of tension between them. They were all in their mid thirties. 

 Two of the sisters were sitting on the dock with me. 

 The older sister pushed her other sister into the lake. Either the fall was significant enough, or she hit a rock, because when she landed, she was dead.

 The older sister didn't even care about what she just did.

 I sensed that this girl was going to come back as a zombie tonight. I just knew it.

 The older sister started talking about how there is a casket in the middle of the lake, in the deepest part. She told me that that is where she wants to be buried when she dies.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Joel* 

 I was walking around campus, past a busy street. The city looked slightly more futuristic. 

 Two street racers zoomed past me. 

 I kept walking, until I heard a large crash. I looked over to find that one of the street racers had crashed into an unexpected parked car. The other racer kept driving off. 

 I ran over to help the driver. He looked seriously injured. I knew that I could drive him to the hospital next to where I live (for some reason, I didn't even think about calling 911). 

 I hopped into the nearest unlocked car with him and began driving. Until I realized that it was a stick shift. 

 I haven't had much experience with stick shifts. I can go about 3 minutes without screwing something up. Thus, I was having a lot of trouble trying to drive.

 The man, whose name I never asked but intrinsically already knew - Joel, gave me an exasperated look and said, "Fuck it. I'll drive."

 You know you're driving is pretty bad when a man who is about to die would prefer him driving instead. 

*Short Day with Grandma*

 My grandmother was randomly visiting campus, even though she is over a thousand miles away. 

 We started in a strange subdivision and took a campus bus to downtown. I can't remember what happened from point A to B, but after her visit was finished we ended up in this subdivision again.

 It was now pouring rain. I heard some kids talking on the bus and found their conversation interesting.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I haven't really been getting much consistent sleep. The dreams that I remember are usually dreams in which I am dreaming that I can't fall asleep. 

 I remember one in which I was looking at my hands, and I saw briefly that I had 6 fingers on each hand, so I started wondering if I was dreaming or not. I wasn't sure though, because sometimes things just morph in the dark.

 I think I had a dream about Tarzan last night. I think I learned that Tarzan was actually a species name for something or another, and that Tarzan was secretly a wild animal in disguise.

 I also just remembered a dream about being stung by a scorpion. It was kind of gross.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Wildflowers*

 My mother and I were driving through a swamp. Like, her car was literally going through the water. 

 The swamp behind our house had turned into a river in some parts. It was really beautiful. It makes me really miss the summer with all of the colors. 

 We got out of the car. There were deer frolicing in the fields. Beautiful wildflowers were gently swaying in the wind. 

 ::zzz:: 

*Overwhelming* 

 I had been admitted to the hospital for something, and they were injecting me with painkillers. The painkillers were really overwhelming though, and distorted my perception and emotions. 

 They had told me to stay in the room, but I wanted to walk around the hospital. I snuck out and randomly walked through the halls.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I've been running on empty these past few days, it's been so stressful! Little time for dreams!  :Sad: 

 I had a dream the other night though, that I did remember. I was outside of the dorm, and someone had built a pathway around the side of the building in the air. People were jogging on it. I went to take a walk on it, but it started hailing. The wind blew and it hailed so hard that when I stood outside I could no longer breathe and fell over from the intense winds.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Can I leave now?*

 My mother had sent me to summer school. 

 It was a summer school for bad children. 

 My aunt helped me escape, however. I lived with her for awhile.

 This new scene may have been a new dream, but I think it's still the same one.

 I was then sitting outside in my backyard. I was looking up at the nighttime sky, in wonder over the beautiful stars. 

 I looked down at my hands, and realized that I had more than 5 fingers on each hand. I considered that I might be dreaming...

 For a moment I was lucid, and it's really hard to describe because I was simultaneously dreaming two things at once. In one dream I was lucid and had became a werewolf and was running off into the night, but in the other dream I was still in awe over the stars and the sky above me. 

 The dream skips again, and I was watching over the dog. Our dove had flown outside, but for some reason this posed no problem to me. 

 In an attempt to go back outside, I had accidentally let the dog out. 

 The dog ran towards the tree, grabbed the dove by her wings and ripped her to shreds all within a single moment.

 I was mortified at what I had just witnessed. I couldn't get that image out of my head, the image I had just seen of her precious little wings being torn apart and her skull snapped. 

 I fell to the floor, and just whispered, _"Can I leave now?"_

 Not a single moment after I finished my sentence, my wish was granted and I woke up.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Soo tired and stressed out. I slept a lot, but low recall.

 I recall a dream in which I was standing at the top of a half constructed building, watching some students play frisbee below me. I watched as their frisbee just went back and fourth and back and fourth...and back and fourth and back and fourth...

----------


## Queen Zukin

*I don't wanna be on a game show*

 I was at a bar with some friends and Konsento. I could tell that Konsento was trying to make a move, and trying very hard at that. I _wanted_ to kiss him, but knew that that would be wrong, because I already had a boyfriend. 

 Out of nowhere, George Carlin jumps out of the background. There are suddenly cameras everywhere, and I realized that I am now on a game show about this strange situation.

 I don't want to be on a game show though. 

 Annoyed and slightly depressed, I sit down and ignore the questions from the producers. 

 I don't want to be on this show at all, so I leave the bar.

 I see a woman that I used to work with. I get in the car with her, and she starts driving me around campus.  

 She drives me up a mountain and shows me all of the places that most students didn't know existed. There were even some residence halls up there.

*What's Death Like?*

 My friends and I were to climb a very dangerous mountain. The mountain was covered in ice and would be a multiple day journey. 

 There's a lot that I don't remember from this dream, but there is one part at the end that sticks out in particular.

 As we were hiking up the mountain, I looked over and realized that we were standing near an extreme drop off. You could see everything from here.

 And I realized that even tripping on a rock or losing my footing would mean certain death.

 I wondered what death was like.

 I realized that that was all it took, that it could all be over so soon...

 So lost in my thoughts that I forgot about proper footing...And slipped. 

 I began falling off of the cliff, but I wasn't afraid. Death would come soon enough. 

 I didn't even remember hitting the ground.

 Suddenly, I didn't exist. I became an intricate pattern on a kaleidoscope existing in space, oscillating and merging with other patterns. There was nothing to me anymore, it was over.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Starza*

 I was in someone's house. It was a hybrid between my parent's house and a stranger's. We had been given a form of ecstasy that was supposed to be smoked rather than taken orally. It was said to be much more potent with a few psychedelic aspects to it. 

 I smoked the stuff, and watched as my world fell apart. This didn't feel as I expected, it was more trippy than anything. Light became diffracted and objects were swirling around me. 

 A few minutes later, we hear the cops banging on the bathroom door. They had noticed the smell of the drug. 

 We escaped out the window and dispersed. We had cops chasing after every one of us. I hid behind a car as the cops ran past me. 

 I felt as if they were still out to get me though, so I traveled down into a cellar that was open from the city street. 

 The cellar had white tile floor, and old dim green lighting that was flickering. I could hear the dripping of leaking water falling to the floor.

 I realized that I was in some kind of abandoned bathroom. I felt a presence here with me. I realized that there was a woman watching me from the other side of the large room. She had brown hair and seemed to be about 5'6. 

 Something caused me to become lucid. 

 The worst part is that I know that I did a lot of things while I was lucid, and I even remember thinking that this lucid was getting rather long and hoping that I would recall it later, but most of it I don't remember.

 The most vivid part of the dream that I recall is hearing a ladies voice whisper _Starza_ over and over again, as if she was calling me but couldn't find me.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Ma'am, We'll Need to Remove Your Octopus*

 The dream started out as next school term. I was moving into a shared house, and we were told that we would need to clean the house out from scratch because some inspectors were coming over as the house had had previous complaints from the owners that it was infested. 

 We began cleaning out the house, when I realized that in the backyard there was a giant pool. In the giant pool was an even bigger octopus. And I mean _big_. 

 The octopus was going on a rampage and grabbing people near the pool and eating them alive.

 We decided that in order to get the house approved by the health inspector, the man eating octopus would have to be relocated. 

 It was easier done than said.  :tongue2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

I'm kind of mad at myself. 

I got back to my parent's house at 9:30am and then just collapsed on my bed. 

And I dreamt something AMAZING.

I remember waking up, thinking _HOLY SHIT_ and telling myself to remember it because I didn't have my DJ handy.

So I went back to bed.

And dreamt the sequel to that dream. It just kept going. It was incredible. And I woke up from that, and had to do a reality check, because the end of it was lucid. And then I instantly forgot the entire two dreams.

I've been working all day to try to remember the dreams, but at most I can only remember fragments. 

Here's what I've got so far:

"very epic"

"shared dreamers"

"fighting"

"Man"

"out the window?"

"a dark bathroom. there's a mirror in the bathroom. I have a bag of some sort, and I'm going through it desperately trying to find something"

"many colors"

"lucid nightmare"

"at the end of the dream I was 'landing' from flying or something. I clearly see white white red, which also corresponds to the number 115"

 "I am in a really dark room. KP is standing in front of me. There is only enough light to see his face. He grabs my hands. I ask him why. He tells me that I need to look at his hands. He tells me that he is making psi balls. I can see them moving around his hands."

"I was with Konsento. Every word that he spoke echoed with gray energy. He spoke passionately and honestly" 

"I remember just being amazed, and thinking _'Holy shit this is real'_"

(edited for more remembered stuffs)

-Seeing a dock, and then on the horizon I'm seeing some sort of tornado thing. But it's not a tornado. It's kind of pink, and looks like a tornado made out of sunset. The tornado  isn't even moving rampantly like a tornado. Just kind of slowly twisting"

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Trapped in a Different Plane*

  I sat down in my chemistry discussion class, glad that I hadn't been late. I was kind of tired though, and briefly closed my eyes.

 As soon as I opened my eyes, I was somewhere else. 

 I was in a room that was dark. I could barely see in front of me. I realized that if I had been awake a moment ago, and I am asleep now, then I must be dreaming. 

 I looked around.

 I was in a dark, dilapidated room. The floor boards were creaky and covered with dust and debris. The window was boarded up. There was barely enough light for me to see the other end of the room, but I could make out two doors on two adjacent walls. 

 Through one of the doors, people were walking into the room. And through the other door, they were walking out. 

 They seemed not to pay any attention to me. 

 I was dreaming though, so, hey, it didn't matter, right? 

 I attempted to change things up but was instantly met with a firm opposition from _where_ I was. It was a really strange feeling, because when I try to alter a scene and fail, I know that the source of failure originates within myself. 

 But, it actually felt like the room where I was ITSELF did not want to change. As if it was totally static. And I got this weird impression that it wanted to keep me there.

 Intrigued, I began to try to make contact with the people who were randomly passing by. They acted as if I didn't exist.

 I watched where they were coming from, and I watched to where they were going.

 Each person came from a door that represented different scene, or a different dream. But they all left through the same door, the door that represented reality. 

I could hear the thoughts of all of these people's dreams. 

But I couldn't leave this strange plane that I was stuck in. It almost even seemed as if it was growing darker and darker.

I tried to open the door to leave, but it was jammed shut.

I tried to teleport, I tried to summon, I tried to trick myself, I even tried to wake myself up - nothing worked. It was VERY strange. 

 I really wanted out of this strange, dark room. 

 I observed other people and how they moved like zombies. I decided that when the time was right, I would run through the door when it was opened by another person. 

 Waiting for the opportune moment to leave, I sprung towards the open door...

 And woke up back in the previous dream.

 I was sprawled out across the floor, and people were staring. 

 "Was I sleep walking...?" I asked.

 A few students nodded while another whispered under her breath, "more like sleep screaming." 

 I looked at the clock, and realized that the class period was finished.

 I now needed to find my way to lab class, which has always been a challenge for me.

 I kept walking...And couldn't find it. The more I walked, the weirder the scenery became and the more lost I was. 

*Sometimes Class Gets Like This*

 Joe was visiting my campus, and was sitting in on our German class. Unfortunately, our teacher from highschool was teaching that day so things were a little off. 

 Actually, pretty much everything was off.

 Students were running around screaming and jumping on desks. The teacher sat there and acted as if she didn't care.

 It was hard to explain to Joe that class isn't normally like this..

*He Broke a Nail*

 I was attending a church group for children. I felt very out of place, not only because the group was for children, but also because it was a CHURCH group. 

 They were playing baseball inside the room and competing for who had the best hit. 

 A guy that I knew from karate was sitting in the corner of the room crying. When I asked him why, he responded it was because he broke a nail. 

 Later in the dream, I was changing clothes. I changed into a really strange outfit. I had a white top that had dark red ribbons on it paired with a white dress. I thought that I kind of looked like someone from the medieval ages. 

*Watch for the River*

 I was talking to trees in the forest. There was a small stream that had mostly dried up. The trees were warning me of the river, and that every so often the river would reflood and that all land mammals would die that were near it. 

*Sunburn*

 I got a really bad sunburn.


 Obviously, I did have a lucid, but I can't figure out how to mark it so on the graph.  :tongue2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

Dream graphs are now going to be under spoilers. 

*Hey, Bree?*

 Bree was in my room and she was going through my room mate's stuff. I was a bit taken aback by this. When I asked her why she was doing this, she just simply said, "You can learn a lot about people just by what they wear." 

 It was a really strange answer.  ::?: 


*Spoiler* for _Sleep Chart for Feb 7th_:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Ladder to the Sky*

 I remember a specific scene in this dream, in which I was looking up.

 My friend had told me street directions to get to her house, but I didn't realize that the directions to her house included climbing a latter to the sky.

 In fact, I didn't even know that these existed. I just kept standing there on the street, looking at this ladder that went on infinitely upwards. 

 I found it so cool, I took a picture of it with my phone.  :Shades wink: 

*Riding my Bike*

 I was in my hometown. It was night time, so there were barely any cars on the street. 

 My friend and I were riding our bikes in the middle of the road. My hometown is a very small town, so it's not like we had to deal with multiple traffic lanes or anything. 

 There were only a few cars out, so we just made turn signals with our arms when necessary. 

*Unnecessary Road Trip*

 My family and I and a friend of mine were going on a road trip to Arkansas, but it was pointless because we were only going to stay the weekend. 


*Spoiler* for _Sleep Graph for Feb 8th_: 





_I accidentally deleted the blue audio level for that graph.

I think that this is the best sleep I have gotten/recorded so far. Usually, my "Longest Sleep Episode" never exceeds 80 or so minutes, which is kind of sad._

----------


## Queen Zukin

Had an...interesting...sleep last night. I was tossing and turning a lot, but every time I fell asleep I got the best sleep ever. And then I accidentally slept an hour and a half too late.

* LOL HAM*

 I was watching a political ad for my university. Students were bringing attention to the corruption in our campus government. I decided to go vote. 

 There was a huge line at the voting polls. Inside the building was a giant pig. A man was throwing ham at all of the people who were trying to vote him out of office. 

 Some people were running, but I found this really funny. The man started throwing ham at me but I couldn't help but laugh. 

*Who let the Pyromaniac in?* 

 I invited a few friends over to my dorm, but more people showed up than I had anticipated. There was maybe about ten or fifteen people in that tiny room.

 Some people from highschool came too. A guy brought some alcohol, but instead of drinking it he lit it on fire. He was really getting off on that, and we were kind of mad at him since we didn't want the RA to overhear. Cause apparently we weren't worried about the dorm catching on fire at all. 

 The set up of the dorm was really weird. I had to walk on ledges to get to my room. The rooms were accessible externally. 

*Wedding!*

 I was at someone's wedding reception. We were in a large room with many circular tables. Wine was being served, though it was kind of watered down. 

 I remember at one point in the dream, I had to get my dress for the evening fitted.

*I'm an Actress!* 

 I was an actress in a pretty big movie. I remember thinking about how I had no idea how I got the role in this movie, since I really don't think I can act very well. I forgot what movie I was supposed to be in, but it was a leading role in a sequel. I think I had platinum blonde hair. 

*Yeah, Not Feeling It*

 I was chilling out at a public pool. I noticed that my karate instructors were teaching  a class in an adjacent room. I really didn't feel like going to karate though, so I just chilled out and watched them through the glass wall.


*Spoiler* for _Sleep Graph for Feb 9th_: 





_Should have woken up at 10am - accidentally slept in until 11:30am
Period of slight insomnia around 5:30am, I think it lasted for about an hour
I'm not really sure what happened at 10am, that may have been my room mate closing the door or something_

----------


## Queen Zukin

Not much sleep was accomplished last night.  :tongue2: 

I remember the very beginning of a dream. There were about 9 frames in a 3 by 3 square. Each frame had a different scene. They were completely random. For example, one of them was just a scene of a faucet running.


*Spoiler* for _Sleep Graph for Feb 10th_: 





_I just did this one for shits and giggles.

My boyfriend spent the night, so there was really no point in running the actigraph because it would be recording both of our sleep as one. I did it anyways just to see what the graph would look like.

The first hour has such a high audio level because we were talking. 

I left the window open too, so I find it kind of cool that you can see the increasing noise of traffic as it gets closer to morning, and then it quickly drops off when I get annoyed and close the window._

----------


## XeL

What is this graph?!

----------


## Queen Zukin

> What is this graph?!



It's an actigraph. The app records your movements while you sleep and interprets the data to form a graph. The green line represents the amount of sleep that has been achieved. For example, when the green line is rising, it means that I am asleep. The jagged blue line is the audio level.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Lol I Can't DJ*

 I was DJing some hardcore at a rave, when I realized that I don't know how to DJ.  :tongue2: 

 My set time was almost up, but I wanted to avoid awkward song transitions so I chose some really long ass songs. 

 When that painful moment was over (AKA I was finished DJing) I jumped back into the crowd and hoped that nobody was gonna judge me for that awful DJing. Cause it was BAD.

 Later, I was talking to some people and they told me there was another rave happening They invited my to join them and I accepted their invitation. 

 There was a big ordeal about how we were going to get to the rave, and in one point of the dream I lost my skirt and spent about an hour trying to find it. 

*Ron Paul's Forest*

 I was sneaking through the forest. For some reason, I could only navigate if I stayed concealed within trees. I came to a problem though when I found myself against a fence.

 The fence was blocking my path. Across the fence was an open landscape with a large home in the middle. 

 I saw the man who owned the property, and asked him if I could jump the fence and stay concealed between the few trees on his lot as I passed through.

 The man I was talking to happened to be Ron Paul. He was kind, and let me pass. 

*Arrrgh*

 This dream is all fragmented. I remember a man and a woman staying at my house. The man was someone of big status. I remember hearing them bang across the hall and being rather annoyed. 

 :Cheeky: 


*Spoiler* for _Sleep Graph Feb 12th_: 





_I slept at my parent's house last night. I was expecting the graph to show that I got REALLY good sleep, but it seems to almost show the opposite of that, which confuses me.

 I was surprised at the high noise level, I'm not sure what that's from. I sleep in the basement so it's usually not too bad there. 

 During the very last few minutes of my sleep, I was dreaming "Lol I can't DJ," which is a longer dream than I made it out to be. I would've thought that I would have had a longer sleep duration for that period._

----------


## XeL

> It's an actigraph. The app records your movements while you sleep and interprets the data to form a graph. The green line represents the amount of sleep that has been achieved. For example, when the green line is rising, it means that I am asleep. The jagged blue line is the audio level.



What the fuck? That's awesome! Who made this app?

----------


## Queen Zukin

> What the fuck? That's awesome! Who made this app?



Lucid Dreaming App » It works!* <-- This guy  :Cheeky: 

* Dog Sledding to New York*

 My mother, Dread (my boyfriend), and I were going to go on a car ride to New York to visit my sister. 

 My sister has been wanting her car back, so we knew that we needed to drive two cars there so that we would have one to drive back in.

 So, here was our logic:

 Mom and Dread ride in my mother's car together to New York.

 My sisters car will _drive itself_ to New York.

 I hook up our dog to our couch and dog sled to New York.

 LOL

 I kept wondering how all of this was going to work out on the highway. 

 ::lol:: 


*Spoiler* for _Sleep Graph for Feb 13th_: 





_Now THIS is how ALL sleep should be!_  ::D:

----------


## Queen Zukin

Sorry for my lateness  :Oops:  (VDAY <3) 

*Storm on the Horizon*

 I was hanging out with my parents. I noticed a really strange cloud formation on the horizon. The clouds were twisting like a wormhole. It was beginning to lightning.

 Our dog was acting really strange as well. He kept twisting his head funny. 

*We're Trying to Build a Marshmallow Man!* 

 My roomie and I were trying to build a snow man out of marshmallows, when both of our sets of parents visit. They interrupt our progress and begin talking to us about random things. 

*This Isn't Weird At All*

 I was in the auditorium with a friend of mine. People were doing random skits in front of many of the university students. 

 I just realized that I had to do a skit as well. I ran up there with my group, who obviously hadn't practiced either. I couldn't read their handwriting very well, and realized that I also didn't care very much, so we were just like "whatever" and left the stage.  :Cheeky:  

 Later, I was walking around the dorms with a giant can of nitrous oxide strapped to my back. No one was looking at me weird or anything. 


*Spoiler* for _Sleep Graph for Feb 14th_:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Mudsledding Mishap*

 My friends and I were bored. So we decided to go "mudsledding". It was something that we randomly invented in the dream, that involved sledding in muddy terrains. 

 We walked through several swamps before arriving at a scenic cliff. Apparently this is where we were supposed to sled. There wasn't even mud, there was just large drop offs. 

 I was more fascinated with my environment than willing to participate (as usual), and found the cliffside waterfalls extremely intriguing. 

 "Hey, should I try to sled off of this one?" One of my friends called out. He was standing on top of a cliff several hundred feet above us. There was a rock formation that had collapsed to form a diagonal "slide" of sorts. 

 "Yeah, that's probably not very safe," we responded, though some other friends were encouraging him on. I didn't think that he would actually do it, it would be an obviously foolish act. 

 I turned around for a brief moment, heard a few of my friends gasp and heard the unforgettable sound of a falling body hitting stone.

 When I looked back over, I saw that everyone was in shock before running over to see if he was alive. 

 According to my friends, he was attempting to sled down the diagonal stone, but lost his footing and fell off of the cliff instead.

 All of us were in horror. We called 911. 

 I spend the rest of that dream in tears and shock. 

 I was walking to main campus when I see someone I used to know, a very long time ago. He starts attacking me and dragging me around.

 Somehow he winds up with my dorm room. I'm telling him to leave, I'm shouting at him but he refuses. I have three other dorm mates in the dream and they are all trying to help me, but he is persistent in his staying and attacking me. 

 That dream sucked. 


*Spoiler* for _Sleep Graph for Feb 15th_:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*School on Fire*

 I was trapped in a strange video game. I think it was marble madness LOL. 


 Somehow, I then found myself in an intercity school. I found strange little dungeons in the school. They were like little caves. Some were bigger than others. 

 I found a way to interconnect the dungeons so that I could talk to the people sitting in the adjacent cells. 

 I talked to a boy, who started telling me about how he got there and all the corruption in the school.

 Suddenly, the fire alarms were going off! 

 Everyone was rounded up outside. The boy, a highschooler, told me that he would like to "get to know me more." I had to decline, because I was too old for him.  

 We watched as the school burned down. 


*Spoiler* for _Sleep Graph for Feb 16th_: 





_Is it just me or am I getting better at sleeping?_

----------


## Queen Zukin

No sleep graph for tonight, I slept over at Dread's and didn't bring my phone. 

 I think the antibiotics that I am on are causing me to be really tired. Last night, I was experiencing extreme fatigue and very rapid pictures racing through my mind. Usually when I get HH, they are slow to come and go, but these were extremely fast, sometimes I would see 5 or more intricate pictures at the same time. 

 I got caught up in a blue and red kaleidoscope pattern, likely the result of some background music, when Dread decided it was time to sleep. It was really strange, because I had that 'high' feeling as well. 

*Meeting Dread's Mom*

 Our dorm was in chaos. This dream really made no sense and was disconnected. I remember riding an elevator upstairs, and inside the elevator was Dread's parents. I remember specifically his mom, because I was certain that she was judging me for riding the elevator or something. 

 I think our dorm was also connected to a castle that was on fire, but I'm not sure.

* Street Dancing for Joy*

 I had a bunch of exams, and was onto the last one of the night. It was for a class in which I don't even have an exam for, and since I thought that I wouldn't be having an exam in this class, I hadn't studied.

 I was really nervous.

 A bunch of people who had just finished the exam for that class rushed out of the building. They were all dressed in white. They immediately began to street dance in sync. 

 It was like walking into a musical.

----------


## Queen Zukin

There is going to be a "history graph" tomorrow. It won't be totally interesting because I haven't been marking my dreams with the app or actually using the reminders, but it will be a start for what's to come. 

*You Trippin'?*

 I had been hanging out with Konsento, I think we went grocery shopping. He had to leave for some reason, and told me to stay at his house with his friend while he BRB'd. 

 I kind of felt like this was going to be awkward. 

 And it was.

 He was obviously tripping on something. He was making weird motions with his face and couldn't keep still. He was shaking and acting, generally, weird. 

 I had to run to the pharmacy store to buy some pants. 

 I got a good deal on some jeans, but then when I left the store I realized that I had accidentally bought size 7 jeans. I wondered how I could ever be so stupid to mistake a 7 with a 0. These wouldn't fit me, even with the biggest belt.

 My dad told me to buy some jeans for him while I was there, but I only had $3 left. He insisted that I could get plenty of jeans for just $3. 

 I then rode a double-decker bus into the city. 

* Leafy Palace*

 I was with Dread and I was lucid. We were in a video game palace room. The room was kind of small, but it had a porch. From the porch, I realized that this room was suspended in air. Some of the walls were made out of leafs, other glass, and some marble. 

 Dread was lucid as well. We were enjoying each other's company  :Shades wink: , but this annoying woman was invading our space. Somehow, we knew her name. Her name was Angel. 

 She kept trying to get in between us and/or kept trying to focus the attention on herself. We eventually managed to push her out of our dream. 

 I was playing around and showed Dread how I could pull energy out of myself and watch it suspend in the air. My energy was made up of two different elements: Feminine and Masculine. Words were written within the energies, and we watched as they slowly changed and morphed. 

 At one point, Dread got too excited and woke up. I knew he'd be back in a few minutes, so I spent some time fixing our palace. Some of the marble blocks were falling out of place, so I'd try to push them back in. It was difficult because they wanted to remain where they were, so they'd just snap back into their incorrect positions. 

 When Dread came back, I snapped to where he was, which was slightly different in terms of scene. 

 He rekindled my lucidness and we started talking about our dreams together, and the leafy palace. 

 Here I am not sure if what I said was a product of false dream memory, or if it was really true: But basically, I remembered that this was a common occurrence for us - that this lucid dream of a leafy castle was not the first, second, or third time that we have been here. That this happened often, but the dream memories usually were lost from deep sleep and stress. 

 I'm not sure whether to believe myself or not. I find that when I am closer to the dream state, AKA experiencing HH or about to enter a dream, I can recall dreams that I had forgotten before, which are verifiable when I wake up. 

 It was my turn to get too excited, and woke up.  :tongue2:  


*Spoiler* for _Sleep Graph for Feb 18_: 




_
 86% 
 I think I figured out how to mark my lucids/dreams on the graph, but I can only do it when the actigraph is still collecting data. 
_

----------


## Queen Zukin

I didn't even bother with the actigraph last night. Dread slept over so it wasn't worth the fuzzy data. I didn't get much sleep. I probably fell asleep around 6 or 7 in the morning, and then woke up at 11:30am but felt completely rested. 

 I promised a history graph though, so here we go.  :Cheeky: 



 Ignore Feb 10th. That was one of my screw up dates. 

 I expect the next history graphs to be better with clearer data - I will be posting history graphs every Sunday night.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I didn't lose everything!  ::D: 


*Spoiler* for _Sleep Graph for Feb 20th_: 




The circle is my attempt to make a triangle.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I don't have much time tonight, so I am going to rush through these.

*A Whole Life Lived*

 Basically - I dreamed through my entire life.

 It was really eerie. I grew up, got married, and had three kids (despite telling myself that I will _never_ have kids). I watched my oldest go through her teen years, and felt like I had wasted so much of my own time away. I wanted to go back to those angsty years myself and just live. 

 The emotions of the ending of this dream really felt like this:

Five For Fighting - 100 Years - YouTube



 Wish I had more time to add in more detail to this dream, it was really emotional.

*Neon Sky*

 I was riding on the back of a motorcycle with Bree. We were coming up to a city, of _pure neon lights_.

 The skyscrapers were decorated with shimmering neon that reached up towards the purple nightttime sky. 

 We walked around in this shimmering city and Bree ordered a pretzel. 

*Flying Kite Leafs*

 I was with Joe, looking out the window. People were flying kites that were made out of leafs.


*Spoiler* for _Sleep Graph Feb 21_:

----------


## Queen Zukin

Okay! No dreams remembered last night, but exams are over (for now) so I can relax again!  ::D: 


*Spoiler* for _Sleep Graph for Feb 22_: 



[IMG]

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Dark Masquerade* 

 My friend and I were hanging out. We had just woken up from a long night of partying. 

 "Where were you last night?" She asks groggily. 

 "What do you mean?" I ask.

 "You left for like, several hours, we couldn't find you." 

 I didn't remember leaving them, but I also didn't remember...a giant chunk of time from last night. I started thinking about the possible reasons as to why I wouldn't remember last night. I've never been one to drink to the point of blacking out. I know self control, and never go that far. 

 "You were with some guy, who worked in the theater," she adds quietly, "he was wearing a red mask, and was really weird." 

 I remembered. 

 I remembered a theater. I remembered him and his strange demeanor. I remembered being trapped. 

 I recalled that he had been wearing a red dragon mask and a strange red dress suit combination. 

 "I think I left something there," I responded.

 "At his house?"

 "At his theater..." But I couldn't recall exactly what it was. All I knew was that some form of malicious deception had taken place. 

 I recalled the route to his theater, which was located off the side of the street. It was an old theater with a deep mahogany stage and bright red curtains. I navigated my way there. 

 I instinctively didn't want him to see me. I wanted to take what was mine and leave. 

 The problem was that I didn't really know what was mine. I was here on an instinct, blindly following intuition. 

 I hid in the rooms behind the theater. I could hear people talking, and was sure that I recognized his voice among the group.

 I navigated my way to his stage room. 

 Against one side of his room was a red bed. Next to it was a chest. I felt like what I needed to get at was in the chest. 

 There were a bunch of books on his bed about stage and theater theory. 

 I quietly moved towards the mahogany chest.

 I heard the doorknob twisting.

 FUCK.

 I jumped on his bed and quickly began to pretend to be reading his book about theater theory. 

 The door slowly creaked open. 

 "Well, look who's back," he said, as a malignant smile slowly crept onto his face. 

 I was flooded with memories.

 "What you reading there?" He asked sarcastically. 

 "This...erm, your book...on...the theater of theory...I mean, the theory of theater...I find it really interesting." 

 "Well then, you can have it," he responded.

 His eyes darted towards the mahogany chest.

 "Fuck you," he sneered in a savagely threatening tone, and with a hint of wicked intentions he locked the door behind him.

*Sucks for You*

 I was in down south visiting my cousins. I was on the phone with my cousin who told me that he was stuck at his grandmother's house, and that we had accidentally left him there. 

 I couldn't get back to the other city, so we figured we'd have to leave him there for six months.  :tongue2: 


*Spoiler* for _Sleep Graph for Feb 23th_:

----------


## Queen Zukin

Interesting actigraph...And I think based on my dreams, you can tell I am excited about raving tonight...And based on my horrible grammar today, that I am also extremely out of it.  ::D:  

*A Whole Bunch of Randomness*

 I was racing back to my dorm! I was going to be late for my class!

 But, if I was going to class, then why was I going to my dorm? 

 Purple fliers started falling from the sky. 

 "ENROLL IN SCIENTIFIC GERMAN NAO!" They read. 

 I walked back to my dorm again, and found that I was no longer rooming with my real roomie, but a raver guy that I know. 

 He was practicing his gloving. 

 "You trippin'?" He asked.

 "Sometimes I feel like it..." I responded and sat down. 

 The layout of our furniture was messed up. Desks were colliding and interfering with each other. 

 I decided that I was going to get a snack.

 I walked down to the vending machines, but then realized that half the school was closed for spring break.

 I would have to take the secret Hogwarts way there!  :Shades wink: 

 I slipped into a hidden door and then walked down a set of moving stairs. But then I realized that I was stuck in this weird room because the stairs only move on Thursdays and it wasn't a Thursday. 

 A tour group came in the room and started talking about the history of this secret room. 

 The vending machines ran away, so I was forced to take Bus 100 out of the dorm. 

 ::wtf:: 

*Interesting Find*

 I was roaming around aimlessly in a parking lot, when I saw that a store was having a massive "Going out of Business" sale. I walked inside to see what they were selling, but it was nothing of my liking. 

 I noticed that the store was connected to JoAnn's, which was no longer a craft store but had turned into a resale store. 

 For some reason I was looking at the purses, and noticed that the girl who had pawned her purse here left a bunch of random things in it. She left a bunch of strange kandi that she made in it. She had used glow in the dark beads, but instead of bracelets she had made headbands. Based on her collection, I could determine that she hadn't raved for too long before giving it up. There was also a bunch of notes in the purse in German about her brother. Her handwriting was terrible. 

*Worth it*

 I was hanging out with a large group of friends on the far end of campus. It was night time, and we were looking for a short cut back to main campus.

 Between two dormitory buildings we found a HUGE pit full of wood chips. 

 "RAVE!" One of my friends yelled out, and instantly we were having a random rave outside. More and more people came and it was really cool.

 And then a police officer shutted us down for "disturbing the peace." 

 Even though the police officer was on our side, we had to go to "trial". It wasn't a real trial, it was more like a "why-did-you-do-this" meeting. 

They were all dissing us when I finally stood up and told them that what we did was so incredible that none of us will ever forget, and no matter how much trouble we get in, it was totally worth it.  :tongue2: 

*Falling Planets*

 I was on a beach that sloped upwards at a high angle. I was creating random volcanoes. 

 I started finding random planets in the sand. They were maybe about 10 inches in diameter and were made up of plastic. They looked like little representations of the planets. 

 I kept finding more and more of these random planets, until I had found more than the nine that we have in our solar system.


*Spoiler* for _Feb 25th Sleep Graph_: 





_The triangles represent a dream (or better, the awakening from a dream).

 I had a strong wave of extreme tiredness early on last night (which I am still feeling, which is why I probably can't type today and still feel very slow), so I went to bed much earlier than usual. The huge surge in audio level a little before 0:00 was me getting out of bed to get a glass of water. The audio surges every time a triangle appears because I am also writing in my dream journal. 

 My dreams for today are ordered chronologically, so you can see what time I dreamed them etc.

Oh - And the graph is shaky because I am sleeping at my parent's house. The bed here doesn't absorb movement as well as my normal bed._

----------


## Queen Zukin

I'm going to start playing around with the reminders now that I am on spring break and won't wake up my room mate.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I'm going to keep this short tonight, + no sleep graph because I forgot to upload it onto photobucket

*This is what Happens*

 AAHHH!

 I was going to be late for class! I ran to our classroom, but then I realized that we were meeting somewhere else today! I got lost in the city and kept trying to find where I was supposed to be. 

 I finally managed to arrive 5 minutes before the class ended. The teacher was really mad at me.

 We got into her car so that we could discuss the course. She was driving around really fast and then lost control of the car. She died and I was in a coma for several years. 

 I finally wake up, but they tell me that I keep forgetting who I am and where I am every 10 seconds. 

 :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*It Never Ends*

 I see a tomato.

 Hello tomato. 

 Oh, tomato! You look like a hexagon! 

 Oh hexagon! You look like a cyclohexane! 

 Mr. Cyclohexane! I bet you can make a SEXY chair conformation! 

 I never knew tomatoes could make such good chair conformations.

*LinkZelda*

 Ehhh this dream is longer than what I remember and what I am going to post here, but Linkzelda was in my dorm room and I was supposed to show him around the university campus. My room was really cluttered...

 I think there may have also been a part about fighting something badass...

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Awesome dreams. Equally awesome data keeping. ^O^

----------


## Queen Zukin

*February 29th 2012*

I'm SOOO tired right now, studied organic chemistry for another 11 hours straight. I just want to go to bed, but I know then tomorrow I won't want to post last night's dreams...So I better do it now. 





> Awesome dreams. Equally awesome data keeping. ^O^



 OHI. I haven't seen you since I was doing polyphasic, and thanks!  :tongue2: 

*Saturn's Rings*

 I was lucid. Dread was with me. 

 We were flying through our solar system. 

 I found the planet's extremely intriguing. I wanted to see Saturn! 

 It looked epic! I got to see Saturn's rings up close. They basically consisted of a bunch of meteors orbiting the planet. Jupiter was cool too. 

 And of course, Dread kept cracking jokes about seeing Uranus.  ::roll:: 

 Just like him to do that.  :tongue2: 

 I realized that it would be really fun to see what it would be like to go through a black hole.

 I dived towards one that I created with my imagination, but almost instantly woke up.  :Sad: 

*Random Fragments*

 I remember working with a microscope, almost being late to my biophysics class, and finding a highschool friend of mine in my dorm. I'm not sure how they fit into a dream though, but I'm pretty sure they do. 


*Spoiler* for _Sleep Graph for Feb 29th_:

----------


## Queen Zukin

...

I'm not even kidding when I tell you that *all of my dreams last night* were about solving organic chemistry problems. 

I literally can't close my eyes without seeing methyl groups. 

And the occasional cyclohexane. 

 ::shock:: 

And I'm not finished studying, yet.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Sorry for lack of updates. I have a huge midterm coming up (organic chemistry), so I haven't been able to clear out the proper space to do some heavy dreaming. It's hard to even relax when this thing is coming up tomorrow...

 :Oh noes:

----------


## Queen Zukin

> I have a huge midterm coming up (organic chemistry), so I haven't been able to clear out the proper space to do some heavy dreaming. It's hard to even relax when this thing is coming up tomorrow...



Aced like a boss.  :Shades wink: 

My dreams have been really random lately. It makes it kind of hard to write about them, because it's just like...nonsense.  :tongue2: 

*Tornadoes and Floods*

 I was looking out the window when I saw a tornado! I had built a cool house out of legos that I thought would be great to take cover in, but someone persuaded me not to because that wouldn't be safe. 

 The tornado got really close to our house but didn't do any damage. 

 Later in the dream, or maybe this was an entirely different dream, I remember walking down a boardwalk in the swamp. The boardwalk/bridge thing lead to Tennessee. I kept walking down it, but it was flooding. 

*Snake Snacks*

 I was at the store and was very intrigued by how much random candy they had. They had snake gummies and there was supposedly something inside of them like a prize. There was a strange Asian man staring at me the entire time.  :tongue2: 


*Spoiler* for _Strange Sleep Graph for Mar 9_: 





_I'm a little bit skeptical that I slept for over four and a half hours without moving. I only had a few hours of sleep the night before, and then only one hour the night before that, so, who knows it may be possible._

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Queen Zukin's Dream Journal*
¤♥♦♣♠•♂♀•♠♣♦♥¤


* ZUKIN'S DREAM CARTOGRAPHY*

*THEY EAT WORMS
Leafy Palace
KNIGHTMARE
God of Tans
Efficacy
Castle of Darkness
Hacking into the DreamNet
*


 :For Xox:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Shattered Glass*

 I was skateboarding. When all the sudden, glass shattered. For some reason, this represented death. 

 I also remember part of a dream in which I was running around my room, thinking that I was a primitive person, and my room mate was like  ::wtf::

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Holographic Illusion*

 I was walking through the park. There were a lot of people with fishing rods. I assumed that they were going down to the river.

 I kept walking until I came to a narrow dirt path. I took it and walked up the hill. 

 At the top of the hill, the trees ended abruptly and opened up to a small peninsula on the lake. Waves were crashing against the rocks. On the grassy peninsula was a house. It looked rather new, but there wasn't anything, or anyone, inside. 

 I stood hiding in the trees looking at the house.

 I've been here before.

 "It's just a hologram," the voice of a little girl says. I look down and see a little girl looking up at me. Sitting next to her is a _strange_ creature. It looks like a skeleton with a dark robe on. I didn't pick up on any terribly malevolent energy from it. 

 "How do you know?" I return, and look back at the house.

 "There's no entities in it. In the other dimension that the house exists in, there are many," she replies. 

  Before she even spoke, I knew that she was right. I remembered a dream I had before where I was on this same peninsula and looking into the windows of the house. There were many, many entities there.

 "We're in the hologram," she states.

 "How do you know?"

 "Peel away my skin to find your demons underneath," she chanted. Her skin began to peel off. The creature next to her reached for the back of my heel with its skeleton fingers. 

 When it touched my heel, the skin rotted away to reveal bone. 

 "And when those who pray for other reasons pray, they shouldn't be disturbed. For those who pray for evil should not notice if something around them were to change," the little girl continued to chant. 

 Her sentences slowly lost cohesion to meaning and my reality slowly peeled apart.

 The last thing I heard before waking up was, "she hasn't even ate a damned near rail today," in a southern boy's thick accent.

*The Alternate Ending*

 I was Harry Potter and I was in a duel with Malfoy. His father was encouraging him to continue. 

 "But wait!" I stopped, feeling a plot twist coming on. 

 "What?" 

 "I am here to join the dark side!" I shouted out.  ::D: 

 They looked at me confused. 

 "Like, really?!" Malfoy screamed out in a girl's voice.  :Eek: 

 "Yes..." 

 "Oh my dark lord! Isn't that _wonderful_ father?!" And he gave me a hug. 

 ::wtf:: 

*Socks in the Mall*

 I was running through the mall in my socks. I was sliding around on the marble floor. 

*Wasn't That Fun*

 Playing a game in which the goal was to convince as many people as possible of something, but to make it harder you would have an opponent whose goal was to convince them of the opposite. 

*F' it*

 I was trying to do my homework before the time deadline, but I was already an hour too late. I kept getting distracted by things as well.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Spoiler* for _Sleep Graph for March 12th_:

----------


## Queen Zukin

I meant to take a 20 minute nap this afternoon...But it turned into a 3 hour nap. 

*Ear Bee*

I was trying to find my key to get into the dorm. A bee started buzzing around me. I shooed it away, but it was being playful and followed me around.

 I quickly realized that this bee was mad, as in, crazy. The bee crawled into my ear. I wasn't sure how to get it out without getting stung. I tried swinging my head towards the ground, but the bee was fully lodged in my ear.

 I had a derp moment, and thought that if I screamed, then the sound vibrations from my ear would dislodge the bee.

_ Dear Zukin, sound comes out of your mouth, not your ear. Kthnxbai._ 

 I kept screaming and felt the sound vibrations moving the bee, but it still wasn't being dislodged. 

 I decided that I should go to the hospital, because my screaming method most certainly wasn't working. 

 My friend came along with me. It was beginning to storm. The hospital kept losing power, and they seemed to have a busy day. 

 We went inside, but my friend got distracted by a skywalk. There was a restaurant bar in the skywalk. 

 I finally made it inside a doctor's office. House was my doctor. Oh lord. 

 After making fun of my medical record, which included old diary entries, for a few minutes he successfully removed the bee. 


*Spoiler* for _Sleep Graph March 14th_:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*The Horrifying House Guest*

 My housemates and I sat on the edge of the death bed of a man who was clearly losing his mind. 

 He ushered them to momentarily leave so that he could speak to me in private.

 "Next time you get a chance...Look at the floor...Wipe it clean with something and really look...And you'll see what he doesn't want you too," he whispered. 

 I was certain that he was spewing out nonsense, but I decided to give it a shot. I was convinced that after I tried and nothing happened, that I would be completely embarrassed that I took his words seriously. 

 I took a cloth and dampened it with some water. I glided it across the floor, removing the buildup of dust.

 And then I saw what he was talking about.

 From the right angle and light, there seemed to be pictures on the floor. I called my housemates over, and we started scrubbing down the floor. 

 The pictures we saw were strange. A lot of them didn't make sense. They looked like malevolent fractals. 

 There was one in particular though that was totally crazy. It was a half pyramid, with the eye of horus in the center. From the top of the pyramid there was a light being emitted. 

 And then, from the shadows, we saw the Horrifying House Guest. 


 He asked us what we were doing. And then told us that we shouldn't be doing that.

 And that he'd be keeping a close eye on us now.

 Where ever we went, he followed and just stood in the shadows watching us. 

 When we decided to leave the house, he didn't allow that. So we escaped (yeah, I forgot the middle part of this dream, as you can tell).

* Salami River*

 I was looking out onto the river where Bree and I were going to go canoeing. I waded in it and then started making my way upstream.

 There was a large waterfall pulling me towards it, so I crawled out of the water and onto what I thought was a sandbank.

 But it was actually a sandbank made out of salami. 

 ::barf:: 

 I crawled out of the river and decided to go to class.

 A substitute professor walked in and told us that our professor quit because she found a better job. And that the rest of the year would be a free for all. And that for today we were just going to go canoeing. 

 When she said that, all I could think about was that nasty salami...


*Spoiler* for _Sleep Graph for March 15_: 





My phone's alarm clock mysteriously stopped working, so I've been having to wake up without an alarm...Which is kinda difficult.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Rollercoasters Make me Sick*

 I was at a rollercoaster park with two other guys. I had forgotten to take anti motion sickness medicine, so I was getting a bit dizzy and nauseous. 

 We stopped for a moment so that I wouldn't vomit all over the place. 

 I started floating up into the air.

 I thought that this was pretty strange, so I became relatively certain that I was dreaming. I looked at my hands for any indication. Normally, they almost always have 6 fingers when I am dreaming, but they looked relatively normal though. 

 I didn't need a supplementary reality check to confirm that I was dreaming though. I already knew because I could fly. 

 I didn't feel much pressure or motivation to change the dream. It was just kind of nice just floating there and relaxing. 

 I was then awoken by my alarm clock.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Wipeout Slip N Slide*

 My friends and I decided it would be a great idea to put a Slip n slide in our bathroom! 

 The Slip N Slide lead down to the bath tub, that had a few inches of water in it. 

 To make things more complicated, it wasn't a normal slip n slide. Instead of just going down it, you would morph into one of the futuristic cars from Wipeout and then race each other down.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I know I can't draw, but I'm worse with words. 

*Just Another Dentist Visit*

 My mother and sister were rushing me to get into the car so that we wouldn't be late for our dentist appointment. 

 I was searching for something that I couldn't find, until they finally got angry enough that they just shoved me into the car. 

 We drove off to the dentist's office and when we got there, the place was a mess. 

 When it was my turn, I was lead to the chair where my teeth would be cleaned.

 I felt the sudden urge to use the bathroom, so I excused myself for a few moments and went downstairs.

 After using the bathroom, the walls of the room collapsed and everyone around me broke out into song.

 I was just like 

 
cause their song sucked.

I went back down to the dentist's office. I was informed that while I had been away, the doctor had looked at my history of x-rays and found that my teeth/jaw was in critical condition and that this would affect the rest of my well being.

 Because of this, it was mandatory that I reside at the doctor's house while I was undergoing treatment. I protested this for awhile, but no other option was given to me.

 During my stay at the doctor's house, I felt something sinister in the air. I felt like I was being watched. I felt like shit was going to hit the fan. 

 He seemed temperamental. With a side dish of maliciousness. 

 There had been other patients staying at his house as well. And sometimes they just mysteriously disappeared without warning. 

 I felt like he was hiding something.

 When I thought he was gone, I started looking through all of the forbidden areas of his house. 

 I opened a door that lead to a staircase going up.

 The lights were off, but as soon as my eyes adjusted I immediately saw two of his victims - dead. 

 Their eyes seemed to be frozen open, as if they were still in the climax of their terror. 

 The victim closest to me, who I was nearly eye level with when I opened the door, had an axe bashed through her skull. Her brains were oozing out. Her body seemed to be rigid in fright, though she was already dead.

 The second victim, who I didn't pay as much attention to from the shock of seeing the first victim, had her guts strewn out across the flooring. Her body had been carelessly discarded on the staircase. 

 At that moment I knew it was now or never. I had to leave NOW. The doctor would be back from work at any moment. 

 There was one other patient that I knew of who was living here too, so I woke him up and told him that we needed to leave now. I offered only a brief explanation to him, insisting that he didn't want to see the murder.

 Him and I ran to the front of the house and opened the front door.

 And we were surged with terror at what we saw. 


We saw the dark silhouette of the doctor standing at the edge of the sidewalk.

He was facing the street. He was wearing a black hat and trench coat.

A bolt of lightning streaked across the sky. The withered trees creaked. 

My escapee and I thought in unison: _Perhaps we can silently escape?_

We attempted to stealthily sneak across the dead grass as it crunched under our feet.  Our hearts were pounding out of our chest. 

 We had made it only to the neighbors house when he heard the snapping of a twig under our feet. He looked over.

 And he was displeased at what he saw. 

 He took out a gun, and shot my partner. 

 My partner fell to the ground.

 "RUN! JUST GO!" He yelled, clenching his side. But I couldn't _just go_. I attempted to take him with me by any means possible. I tried to drag him by his arms, but it was too slow. He was much too heavy for me to carry him. 

 And the doctor was running towards us faster than we could move. 

 He shot at us again, the bullets hitting both him and I. 

 I had passed out momentarily from the impact, but when I woke up our situation had dramatically declined.

 We were now attached by rope to the back of his car. 

 I knew where this was going. 

 He turned on the engine and began to drive the car. 

 We were dragged across the pavement, slowly being skinned alive.

*Careless Lucids*

I got lucid twice last night, but in both dreams I really didn't have much motivation to change the dream. I had discovered it was a dream based off of the feeling of dreaminess.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> * Salami River*
> 
>  I was looking out onto the river where Bree and I were going to go canoeing. I waded in it and then started making my way upstream.
> 
>  There was a large waterfall pulling me towards it, so I crawled out of the water and onto what I thought was a sandbank.
> 
>  But it was actually a sandbank made out of salami. 
> 
> 
> ...



 Today, that same professor told us that she may be leaving to go back to her home country for the rest of the semester, and that she would find a permanent substitute teacher for the remaining month.

 Not only that, but my friend and I were going to go canoeing tomorrow.

 DAFUQ?!

 :Oh noes:

----------


## Queen Zukin

I didn't get a lot of sleep last night. Though, the sleep I got was good. Later in the afternoon I took a nap in the library. I meant to sleep for only twenty minutes but I slept for an hour. It was an amazing nap. I think I was more tired than I thought I was. Before falling asleep I was getting HEAVY auditory and visual hypnagogia. Almost heavy enough to be in the polyphasic range. I was even dreaming quite vividly during my short nap. It was so nice and refreshing!

*Peeling Away*

 I looked at my thumb. The skin around it was peeling away. It was sore and really hurt.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Some relevant music.  :Cheeky: 





*Spice Girls?!*

 I was in a plaza with Dread. It was snowing and I was wearing sandals, but the snow felt warm to me. I was kind of confused by this. I think I also may have been drunk.

 Out of nowhere, the Spice Girls start singing in the park. They're singing "When Two Become One." 

 I start living a childhood dream and rocking out with them.  :tongue2: 

 And then we had a snowball fight!

*Return of Hate*

 Background story: In highschool, I had a teacher that I passionately disliked. He was the definition of douche. 

 In my dream, I had enrolled in an art class. And guess what? The teacher that I had disliked so strongly in highschool was the one that was going to teach it.

 Oh fuck my life.

He recognized me, and then came over to me and started verbally attacking me. He took my phone from me and said that he wasn't going to give it back until after the semester ended.

 After class, I found myself walking around the strange art building trying to find the teacher...When I realized that this wasn't even my university.

 I felt like I was in a castle. Something out of Hogwarts. The halls were dark and made out of stone. 

 I walked down a hall that was supposed to be a mental health clinic. This place looked so creepy. 

 I walked into one of the rooms and saw an artist painting. Her things were scattered across the room. The dim light that came from the rusty window made her easel glow a warm hue. 

*It's only a little Dangerous*

 My friend and I were biking in the mountains. To be more specific, we were biking 
_off_ the mountains.

 The goal was to bike off the edge of the cliff and then land on a small ledge slightly below it and peddle down that path.

 Of course, in my dreams, nothing goes as planned and we found ourselves biking off the edge of the cliff. 

 A drop the size of the Grand Canyon.

 Even though we had already fallen multiple times from this height, and the pain from falling was harsh, this didn't deter us from trying again to land the jump.


*Spoiler* for _Sleep Graph for March 24_:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Kreuzberg*

 My family and I were in Kreuzberg, Germany! We were on the street, heading to Istanbul, when I noticed how beautiful the clouds were. 

 It was sunset and the clouds were pink. We were driving over a bridge and the pink clouds were street level. It was so pretty that I tried to take a picture of it with my phone! 


*Spoiler* for _Sleep Graph for March 26_:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Worst Time to Wake Up*

 I was hanging out with some friends  who I met raving. We were in the forest chilling out.

 Suddenly, I feel a crushing pain. 

 It feels like an elephant is sitting on my chest. It hurts like hell and it feels like I am being suffocated! 

 I wasn't sure what the hell was going on in the dream. Scenes were shifting rapidly around me and I thought that something was attacking me, but I couldn't see it. 

 I just felt as if I was suffocating because something was squeezing me so tightly. 

 I thought that perhaps whatever it was, was behind me, so I decided to do a backwards elbow strike to knock it down so that I could escape.

 WORST TIME TO WAKE UP.

 I woke up right before I was about to punch it - RIGHT BEFORE I was about to put all my power into this punch - and wound up punching Dread who was laying beside me.

 He gave me a puzzled look, and rolled over.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Queen Zukin

I really really want to sleep in my own bed tonight. I miss the fluffy covers. 

*Never Trust the Baked Goods (Or the orange juice)*

 I was in the dorm, but I had gone up a floor to see what all of the rush was about. In the hallway they were giving out free baked goods. 

 Oh my darwin how I love chocolate cake.

 And oh my buddha how you should never trust baked goods if you are in Zukin's dream! Eating any kind of baked goods, or even anything with sugar, in my dreams will make me terribly ill. It's not like that in reality, but for some strange reason, when I eat in my dreams I get very very nauseous. My dream food must be poisoned!  :tongue2: 

 I took a plate of chocolate ice cream and saw people that I knew from highschool. In particular I saw a guy who was in my math class. He kissed me on the forehead, in a friendly way, and pranced off with his friends.

 Of course, I ate the chocolate cake and became very ill. 

 When I woke up I was still pretty nauseous from the dream, so I reached around to find a drink. The closest thing to me was a cup of orange juice that was several hours old.

 GROSSEST ORANGE JUICE EVER. 

 It had acidified...or something...and it tasted like vomit. I had to run from the room and find a drinking fountain immediately. 

 That story wasn't really relevent, but whatever.  :tongue2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Snow Snow Go Away*

 I was at home and I opened the front door...to find that it was blizzarding. 

 I had thought we were done with this weather! The snow blew through the door and I tried to shut it real quick but the wind was really strong. 

 In a different part of the dream, my room mate was packing up to go back to her house for the weekend. There was a strange buzzing noise, it sounded like some weird electro was being played next door. 

 She told me it was just her car keys. They liked to buzz like that sometimes. 

 I woke up to find that it was actually my phone alarm going off. It was vibrating.

----------


## Queen Zukin

::breakitdown:: 

No dreams were remembered these past two days.

----------


## Wolfwood

> No dreams were remembered these past two days.



Not good enough! :O:O

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Not good enough! :O:O



Noessssssssssssss

I've been cramming for the past two days, so I have a bunch of dreams I need to post I just haven't gotten around to it. It looks like a chemist had brain diarrhea in my room. D:

----------


## Wolfwood

> *The Horrifying House Guest*
> 
>  My housemates and I sat on the edge of the death bed of a man who was clearly losing his mind. 
> 
>  He ushered them to momentarily leave so that he could speak to me in private.
> 
>  "Next time you get a chance...Look at the floor...Wipe it clean with something and really look...And you'll see what he doesn't want you too," he whispered. 
> 
>  I was certain that he was spewing out nonsense, but I decided to give it a shot. I was convinced that after I tried and nothing happened, that I would be completely embarrassed that I took his words seriously. 
> ...



Love that one, and the drawing is sick - Well good, captures its essence.

----------


## Wolfwood

> Noessssssssssssss
> 
> I've been cramming for the past two days, so I have a bunch of dreams I need to post I just haven't gotten around to it. It looks like a chemist had brain diarrhea in my room. D:



Damn thought that was a new dream. They best be good ones. ^_^ Good luck with the exam.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Love that one, and the drawing is sick - Well good, captures its essence.



Thanks, it's from here:

Horrifying Houseguest meme | quickmeme





> Damn thought that was a new dream. They best be good ones. ^_^ Good luck with the exam.



Thanks...It only went about 100 times worse than expected.  :tongue2: 

*April 1st*

*I Haven't Learned Anything!*

 I was in Germany for my study abroad. It was the very last day I had there.

 And then I realized, I hadn't even heard any German while I was here!

 I found this really strange so I started looking around the house. I picked up a can of peas and looked at the label. Half of it was in German and the other half was in English.

 I also realized that I hadn't taken ANY pictures while I was here...

 ...So I decided to take a picture of the German peas.  :tongue2: 

*Datreflection*

 I was sitting in front of an old CRT computer. It was barely on. It was very very dim.

 In the reflection I could see something moving behind me. But when I looked  nothing was there... 

* A Squirrel Walking a Bunny*

 I was walking down the road when I saw a squirrel walking a bunny. The bunny was attached to a leash.

 If that doesn't make me do a reality check...I don't know what will.  ::?:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Lord Voldemort*

 I was driving my car around on the freeway when it started to break down. Shoot. 

 I drove it pack and parked it near the garage. On my way in, I accidentally closed the hood to my mom's car. I didn't think it was a big deal since it's usually open. 

 I went upstairs and then started hearing shouting. My dad was shouting fiercely at my mom for closing the hood of the car. 

 Shit. 

 The yelling was so intense.

 My dad came up the stairs but instead he looked like Lord Voldemort. In the dream I had brothers and he started threatening me by holding a knife up to their necks. 

*Passive Teacher Returns*

 I was taking my exam when I realized...I don't even know what I'm doing! 

 Almost the entire thing was math based and I hadn't remembered learning any math.

 The teacher, who I had known as my German teacher in highschool, told us that we could take the examination home for the night to complete and it would be due at 9pm.

 I decided I needed to partner up with someone who knew math really well.

 The dorms were really futuristic looking, but I couldn't figure out the elevators.

----------


## Wolfwood

> * A Squirrel Walking a Bunny*
> 
>  I was walking down the road when I saw a squirrel walking a bunny. The bunny was attached to a leash.
> 
>  If that doesn't make me do a reality check...I don't know what will.



That painted an awesome image in my head - if only I could draw. >_>

----------


## Queen Zukin

> That painted an awesome image in my head - if only I could draw. >_>



Same here. I wish I could draw a lot of my dreams. It would make describing it so much easier.


Yes I know it was a school night.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I don't know whats been up with me lately. Yesterday I was just really tired and unmotivated, but I attributed that to not getting much sleep. 

I got a good nine hours last night and woke up more tired than yesterday. I feel like every bone in my body is asleep. I went to take a twenty minute nap and dreamed so vividly it was as if I was on polyphasic again. I'm pretty sure that's an indicator of severe sleep deprivation...

I couldn't even open my eyes to try and get  up so I just blindly kept hitting snooze on my alarm. And kept having extremely vivid dreams. But I was so tired that even in my dreams I was falling asleep. 

 In my napping dreams I was so tired that I couldn't even open my eyes, there just wasn't any strength there anymore. 

 For the dream that I remembered last night, during my main nine hour stretch, I really don't have enough energy to write the energy thing out, so I'll sum it up. I was with Dread and some of his friends walking through the field. The stars were pretty.

----------


## Wolfwood

Well, hope you recover from that deprivation soon. I've just adopted a polyphasic sleeping regime....and lol, almost failed already. But so far, no dreams during naps, and just massive black circles under my eyes. o.0

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Well, hope you recover from that deprivation soon. I've just adopted a polyphasic sleeping regime....and lol, almost failed already. But so far, no dreams during naps, and just massive black circles under my eyes. o.0



 Respect! Keep going! 

 I feel like my body is now suddenly wanting to convert back to polyphasic. It's not happy with just going to bed anymore. It is demanding a nap or two in the afternoon. And these naps are so intense they are almost like polyphasic naps. Full dreams are had in just twenty minutes.  ::shock:: 

 I don't remember any significant dreams from my normal sleeping period, but from my short nap I took this afternoon, I dreamed that I was in a small room with a few people that I know. There were two large cafeteria tables in the room, and a hardcore version of this song was playing:

Martin Solveig & Dragonette - Hello (Official Music Video) [HD] - YouTube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePxbyIHLqBk

 The room was blue and wasn't really lit well. We were all joking around about why the hell we were even in this room, since there wasn't a door out or anything.  ::?:

----------


## Wolfwood

Lmao, all I get when listening to that music is an image of a pink rabbit bopping hard under a mult-icolour barrage of lights - crazy stuff.

Oh, that's interesting about it wanting to convert back - what sort of routine were you on? The one I'm on has no cores whatsoever, it focuses on naps only. I hope I adapt instead of turning into a heavily sleep deprived zombie. >_>

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Lmao, all I get when listening to that music is an image of a pink rabbit bopping hard under a mult-icolour barrage of lights - crazy stuff.
> 
> Oh, that's interesting about it wanting to convert back - what sort of routine were you on? The one I'm on has no cores whatsoever, it focuses on naps only. I hope I adapt instead of turning into a heavily sleep deprived zombie. >_>



 I was on Uberman, no cores as well. 

 My journal of it starts here (p18), if you are interested in reading it:

http://www.dreamviews.com/f26/queen-...9/index18.html

 Beware though, I lose my mind plenty of times during that month from hell.  ::D: 

 Sometimes I think about converting back to polyphasic, but then I read my journal from that time, and realize that's a terrible idea.  :tongue2: 

 But hey, if my body wants to do it, then I'm all for it.

----------


## Wolfwood

But your naps were at specific times, yeah? I guess that's only where SPAMAYL differs then - just nap when you wish, just not back to back (minimum 30 minute gap).

Yes, that's awesome, thanks. I'll check it out....lol, aside from your madness, did your energy level feel fine?

----------


## Queen Zukin

> But your naps were at specific times, yeah? I guess that's only where SPAMAYL differs then - just nap when you wish, just not back to back (minimum 30 minute gap).
> 
> Yes, that's awesome, thanks. I'll check it out....lol, aside from your madness, did your energy level feel fine?



I wish.  ::chuckle:: 

I never completely made it past adaption. I got really close a few times, though. I think if I tried it again, I could do it. But I just don't have the _need_ that is required to do it.

How many days in are you?

----------


## Wolfwood

I hear making it past adaptation is incredibly difficult too....and it takes time before that happens. O_O hehe, perhaps I am approaching this all wrong then as I don't have the _need_. I mean, I'm doing it purely to have more REM slots available to dream/increase chance of lucid dreams. More time just = more procrastination hehe.

I'm only two days in now. How long you last?

----------


## Queen Zukin

> I hear making it past adaptation is incredibly difficult too....and it takes time before that happens. O_O hehe, perhaps I am approaching this all wrong then as I don't have the _need_. I mean, I'm doing it purely to have more REM slots available to dream/increase chance of lucid dreams. More time just = more procrastination hehe.
> 
> I'm only two days in now. How long you last?



About a month, which I am proud of.  :tongue2: 

I switched to one of the Everyman cycles near the end of it before stopping. I think I decided that I had enough of incrementally screwing up a lot (perfectionist), so if I was to do it again, then I would need to start fresh and clean. Not to mention, it takes a _huge_ toll on your sanity. 

 Even if you don't have the _need_, go ahead and do it anyway. It's great experience. 

 And personally, I think anyone who lasts a week or longer on Uberman deserves a certificate in torture training.  :tongue2:

----------


## Queen Zukin



----------


## Queen Zukin

My sleep addiction has not yet passed...Had two one hour naps today...Arrrgggh  :Sad:  

*Ring...Ring...Ring...*

 I was playing a game on my phone. It reminded me of Sim City. So thus, I was really excited to be playing it again.  :tongue2: 

 I stopped playing it once lecture started, but my phone continued to make ringing noises. 

 I tried to kill the app...but it still kept ringing.

 I turned off the phone, to no avail. 

 I took the battery out, and it was still ringing. [email protected] 

 I left the lecture hall, with everyone staring at my possessed phone and I, and went to try to figure out what the problem was. 

 As soon as I got out of the lecture hall it stopped ringing. 

I thought the problem had resolved itself, so I went back to class.

 And can you guess what it did? It immediately started ringing again as soon as I got to the lecture. 

 :Pissed:

----------


## Queen Zukin

Uh, I feel strangely better today. I went to bed around 3am/4am so I didn't get much sleep at all, but I feel really alert and have maintained record high productivity levels today. The only weird thing that happened was that later in the morning I kept waking up every 20 minutes or so and I couldn't really control my muscles when I woke up, but other than that...today has been strangely excellent.  ::?: 

*Right through the Windshield*

 I was in the car with my mother and International Love was playing on the radio.





 I went to adjust the volume, which required reaching all the way up to an overpass. While I was up there, I accidentally dropped some kind of controller off of the bridge. It fell and crashed through a passing car's windshield. The car spun out of control and crashed. And the driver died.

 I felt so bad.  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Try This*

My friend told me to try some MJ that was unusually strong. He said that it was a lot like shrooms. I didn't believe him, so I tried it. 

 He was right. It was very strong.  :tongue2: 

*Six Dollar Kool-Aid*

 I was supposed to go shopping with Dread, but I was really thirsty. I ran up and down the stairs looking for a vending machine. I found that there were a few vending machines in the attic.

 But they were full of strange drinks. Some of them had kool aid in them, but the prices were outrageous. Six dollars for a kool aid was way too much.

----------


## Queen Zukin

...Sick.  :Sad:  

Apologies if I don't make sense today.

Last night I decided to play around with my auditory hypnagogia. I wrote down what I heard as soon as I closed my eyes until I fell asleep. It's only a fraction of what I heard, though. 


*Spoiler* for _Auditory Hypnagogia_: 



HH

_"I love you"

"Missense" 

"Arbitrary"

"Des doch"

"military"

"imaginary friend"

"I see a baseball"

"loser"

"those people actually thought they were coming back"

"so what'd she say?"

"As soon as you decide to go..."

"sockgun"

"send it here, centromere!"

"She may, in time, come to love you"

"man, that's why you said your ass sticks up in the air!"

"they dropped out of the clowns and became nuns"

"I had to tell them about the one time the whiteboard ran into me"_




*Scheduling Mess*

 I was supposed to schedule my classes for next term at 5:30, but I looked at the clock and it was already past that! Shit! 

 I quickly registered all of the classes that I wanted to take that weren't full, including a random class about dancing. The class was titled No45 and it was a class about reggae dancing. 

 My friend was playing video games and then I went out to eat with the grandparents.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Transcend*

 I was at a daycare of sorts. We kept having many recesses in which we were all supposed to play outside together. I was being strange though, and kept stealing plates from the kitchen. I would take them outside and eat them. 

 After chewing on pottery for a few minutes, I decided to take a nap. I laid on the grass and rested against the brick wall. Several groups of students walked past me before I managed to fall asleep. 

 I awoke in a dark cellar. I was in the cellar of the daycare now. I walked back up to the front lawn where the other children were playing. 

 Something seemed off, so I did a reality check. Indeed, I was dreaming. And of course, at that moment, everything seemed to heighten in clarity. 

 I had no lucid goals though. I wasn't sure what to do in this dream. 

 For a moment, I stood there on the street with nothing to do. 

 I flew up into the air and into the clouds. They were so beautiful and defined, full of life even though they were inanimate.

 But no, I had done this before. 

 I flew back to the ground and landed on the sidewalk, still wondering how I should spend this dream.

 And then it came to me. How would my dream respond if I asked for transcendence? 

 "_Take me higher_," I whispered. 

 Instantly, without my doing, I rose into the air. 

 Everything morphed around me. Not into anything new, but into hyper clarity...that's not even the right word. Everything surrounding me became a kaleidoscope pattern, but yet nothing changed at all. 

 "_Higher_" I whispered.

 This soundtrack began to play and I began to move forward:





 I can't exactly describe how I felt. It was similar to that of tripping - but more intense. 

 I was moving forward without my doing. The street ahead of me was coming towards me. 

 I was about to fly straight through a billboard, but I wasn't afraid. I simply passed right through.

 "_Higher_," I whispered.

 Everything began to move faster. I zoomed out of the city and in the process left my body behind. 

 My consciousness was now flying warp speed through the Earth (que really fucking epic music). 

 I was flying so fast through country roads, wilderness paths, and scenic highways that I could only perceive them as the rapid progression of pictures. A billion pictures flew past my eyes per second. 

 "_Take me higher,_" I dared. 

 I surpassed the warp speed that I was already traveling and my consciousness was risen into the universe. 

 In front of me was a massive black hole. It was beautiful. 



_Holy shit._ 

 And I was flying towards it at warp speed. 

 Could I go any higher than this?

 I felt my consciousness being ripped apart as I reached the singularity. 

 "_Higher_," I whispered, at the last moment possible.

 The last thing I saw was a tear in either the fabric of the universe, or the fabric that held my mind together. Or both. It pulsated orange. 

 I woke up in my bed at my parent's house. I felt heavy. 

 But this still felt like a dream.

 I got up out of bed to write this in my journal. The time on the clock kept changing. I had known it all along - I was still dreaming. Yet, I was very paranoid about forgetting the last dream that had just occurred. 

 I ran up the stairs. My mother was washing dishes. 

 "What are you doing?" She asked.

 That was a really good question. What was I going to do now? I felt like nothing could surpass what had just happened, and I didn't want to forget it either.

 "Maybe I'm just going to sit on the porch and enjoy nature or something," I asked.

 "You have a lot you need to do, you shouldn't be wasting your time right now," she scorned. 

 "It's a dream," I flat out told her. 

 "One of these days you're just going to lose it," she warned.

 I rolled my eyes and ignored her and proceeded to the porch.

 There was a white rose growing against the warped siding. I sat down beside it. I could feel its warmth. 

 I wanted to experience again what happened earlier, but every time I tried I got a blazing headache. I decided to just let it be, and woke up for real. 

 ::shock:: 

I just reread through that again and I have to admit that my description of that dream does not do it any justice whatsoever...

* It's a Trap!*

 I had just gotten off the bus. I was going to be late. It was dark and rainy. 

 A little boy saw me and asked if I could take him somewhere safe. 

 I wasn't sure where to go. I walked down the street with him. There was a building that I had never seen before, but it was an indoor play structure. 

 I decided to take him there. It was like the play structures from McDonald's, only it was much larger and more creative. 

 We went inside the building. It was full of kids. Instead of just the basics, the play structure was intense. It had thousands of different stories to it, making navigation almost impossible. 

 I told the boy that it was time to leave now and he followed me as we tried to find our way out. 

 We quickly realized though that there was someone following us...

 Ronald McDonald was on our tail!  :Eek: 

 The conspiracy became apparent to me - Ronald McDonald used this play structure as a trap to lure in children, and when they arrived he would never let them leave!! 

 :Oh noes: 

 We crawled as fast as we could to try to escape, the entire time Ronald was crawling behind us, extending his hands and trying to grab us back in. 

 We were approaching the exit and the battle was becoming gruesome. I took the little boy in my arms and leaped out of the exit as fast as I could. 

 Ronald McDonald took one last leap as well and tried to grab ahold of my foot...But missed.

 I'm a superhero!  ::D: 

*Sleepy Sunday*

 I woke up from bed and went underneath the loft. I picked up my phone. Arrrrgh it was 5:51PM already WTF?! 

*Missed Monday*

 I was out and about on campus when I realized that I completely forgot to attend my German class. And today was supposed to be the day in which we presented our video for the class.

 I texted my partner and asked him how it went, apologizing for my absence. He responded that the teacher hated our video.  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

I'm not sure what I meant, but in my dream journal I wrote "_objectable._"  ::wtf:: 

*Gangster Taxi Drivers*

 I was with my group for German. We were supposed to present today, but we were late and across town! We decided to call a taxi, even though it would be easier just to walk/run. 

 We accidentally got separated and had to ride in separate taxis to get to class. Unfortunately for me, the taxi drivers that picked me up were gangsters. 

 I got in the backseat and watched as the cost began to skyrocket. They had driven less than a few blocks when I told them that they could drop me off here at this dormitory instead. 

 I decided that I was going to eat lunch while I was there, and upon hearing that, they decided that they would join me. 

 Argh. 

 After lunch, they told me that they didn't want me to pay in cash. 

 They wanted me to pay in monopoly money.  ::lol:: 

 For some reason, I had a few $1000 monopoly dollars on me, so I had to pay them $1500 for the cab ride.

 Upon paying them, they also told me that next year the university was going to convert to using monopoly money for their finances, so they were building up their stock so they could get rich and cash out.  :tongue2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Tainted Tulips*

 I was eating lunch in one of the dining halls when I noticed that behind the building there was a pretty garden full of tulips.

 After I finished eating, I went behind the building to check it out. There were paths and archways made out of flowers. It was so pretty. 

 But right beside the tulips there were gangs fighting. 

 A little later in the dream, my parents were here to pick me up, because apparently something chaotic was going on. I don't really remember what, but everyone was panicking and no one could leave the city because of the traffic of everyone evacuating. 

 Somehow, I got trapped in an orphanage. They were working out my papers when suddenly I notice that something is wrong.

 People are hurrying through the rooms whispering something about a holocaust. 

 I start hearing people screaming in adjacent rooms, so I leave the administration room to investigate. 

 The rest of the building was in complete chaos. People were running around screaming and there were people with guns and knives and people were being shot and slain. 

 I went to the very top of the building in an attempt to avoid the scene that was occurring.

 The top of the orphanage was reserved for very sick, possibly terminally ill, patients. Their rooms were dusty and the paint was peeling, but it seemed calmer here.

 I sat down on the floor. 

 A nurse rushed into the room and began to try to move the patients onto a stretcher. When she picked up one of the women, I saw that the patient had not been moved in so long that her flesh was rotting off and turning black. Her muscles had atrophied as well. 

 As the nurse tried to move the neglected patient, the rotting flesh started peeling off. I watched as it flaked in giant clumps and fell to the floor. 

*Fencing Practice*

 Dread and I were at the movie theater. This somehow turned into watching some Asian men practice their fencing.

 I was sitting way too close to them, but they didn't seem to care. One of their swords were red and it almost didn't seem real. 

 I was eating cereal as I watched them and one of them kept trying to make conversation with me. Because of this, he accidentally stabbed his partner in the eye, though it didn't seem to do much damage.

----------


## Queen Zukin

be a chemistry major they said...it will be fun they said...

*Part of the Plan*

An old friend and I were planning on going to India. She told me that she'd meet me there.

 I was waiting around in one of the small towns. I noticed that there were some soldiers here too. A lot of people seemed to be waiting around, actually. 

 It was getting to be sunset and she still hadn't arrived. I decided to go walk around a little and explore the town. 

 I noticed that there were a disproportionate amount of people speaking English here. I walked into a cemetery where some people were playing frisbee. 

 I started talking to two girls in the cemetery. They were best friends. They told me that they were waiting for a bus that would take them back to the main city and that I should come with them, because it would be a lot of fun.

 I decided to join them. We waited in the dark for about ten minutes waiting for the bus to arrive. 

 When the bus finally came I noticed that it had a European style to it. The girl with short blonde hair took the passenger seat and her best friend managed to squeeze in between her and the driver.

 The passenger seat came equipped with a large array of controls. It was almost as if being the passenger was being the co-pilot. 

 The girls giggled and started pressing a bunch of buttons. 

 "_Shield Activated!_" A robotic voice announced. 

 I didn't know buses had shields...

 "Ready for take off!"

 What?! 

 "Hey do you still have the Vodka?" The girl who wasn't driving asked her friend. 

 "Yeah it's in the compartment behind the steering wheel, can you pour me some?" 

 "Of course!" Her friend replied.

 The bus driver was no longer even present and we were ripping down lonely roads, apparently about to take this bus into flight. 

 "Where we going tonight?" She asked her friend. 

 "I thought we'd pay an ex a little visit." 

 "Are you really going to...?" 

 "Yes, it's all part of the plan. He won't even see it coming. He deserves it. He deserves to die!" She shouted.

 Oh my Buddha. I'm trapped in the middle of nowhere in India at night on a flying bus and about to be apart of a murder mission. This is not what I had planned for a vacation. 

 I start thinking of ways that I can escape, but before I can arrive at any reasonable plan we have arrived at our destination. 

 It's a jail. 

 We walked inside and I noticed that the jail was organized by "Bro" levels. The first floor was for normal "bros," the second was for "broskis," the third for "brohans," and the very worst was reserved for the "brahs."  :tongue2: 

 We went up to the worse level, which was presumably where her ex lived. As we walked past some of the rooms I saw that this wasn't a normal jail. The inmates had bags over their heads and were tied up to chairs and heavily sedated. 

 We arrived at the room where her ex resided. Everyone seemed really loopy, as if they were all drugged up on something. They weren't allowed to talk so they had to communicate by means of poking. 

 I tried to write my info on a visitor sheet, but I couldn't seem to remember my birthday...or anything else about me...

*Not Doing too Much*

 I spent a lot of dream time doing pretty much nothing. In one part of the dream I was DDRing with a friend. The arrows had turned into bubbles and were overcrowding the screen. 

 In another part of the dream people kept giving me their phones to plug into my computer charger. 

 In the last part that I remember, I was talking to my friend about a video game that we had played. In the video game, you would infiltrate the Congress and attempt not to be seen. It was really difficult. 

 And I think I dreamed about Wolfwood, but I'm not sure where/how.  :tongue2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

I don't think I got enough sleep last night to do any significant dreaming. I was studying for organic chemistry all night and finally fell asleep around 4am, then woke up at 6am for my exam.  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

If the first sign of craziness is going crazy in dreams then I'm screwed. 

*Cut Cut Slash Slash*

 I was in Dread's room. Dread, Jin, and I were watching TV. 

 I start hearing voices. 

 They are voices of demons talking to me telling me that they are going to kill my friends.

 What the serious fuck?

 The voices of the demons tell me that they are coming. They tell me that there are three of them and there isn't any escaping my fate. They will kill my friends and then me. 

 I want to leave. 

 Dread and Jin ask me what's going on, but I'm too ashamed to tell them. 

 I look around the room. I'm seeing faces everywhere. They don't exist but my mind is picking up on patterns and translating them into faces.

 I see the face of a burnt doll in Dread's closet.



 I want to leave now.

 The doll smiles wickedly and tells me that it is the first demon and the more powerful of the other two. 

 Dread and Jin take me back to my parent's house, sensing that something wasn't right with me. 

 When I come home, I find that we are celebrating someone's birthday. I look out the window of the front porch and see two little kids playing together. They are probably three or four years old. 

 When my mom sees them, she invites them inside. I instantly sense that there is something malignant about these children. The little girl is playing with a lighter and the little boy is just standing there strangely. 

 My mom puts the cake on the table. The little girl takes out her lighter and tries to light the candles.

 I'm freaking out. I'm convinced that the little girl is one of the demons that the voices had talked about, and that she is a pyromaniac and wants to light the house on fire so that people die. 

 Everyone is telling me to calm down but I can't. I want the two little children to leave. I want everyone to leave. I want to leave. 

 I feel like there's something wrong with my brain. I can't tell if I am so delusional that my reality is completely warped or if what I am experiencing is true intuition telling me to leave. Nothing makes sense anymore. 

 After the birthday party, the little girl kills Dread and Jin. At least that's what I perceived to happen. 

 I run down the stairs and tell my mother that I am leaving _now_. I can't take this anymore! I don't know where I am going but it at least won't be here! 

 She gives me a strange look.

 I try to explain what just happened but she looks completely perplexed. 

 I'm not even sure of what just happened, but I'm in a total state of disarray. 

 I get in the car.

 But not before checking it twice. 

 I'm completely paranoid that the little demon boy is following me. I'm still seeing faces everywhere so I can't tell what's real or not. I catch a glimpse of a face in the trunk. The little boy was trying to come along with me. 

 I removed him from the trunk. He then killed my mother. 

 If I wasn't experiencing a psychotic break before, I was now. 

 I couldn't take it anymore. I didn't know what was real or not. Voices were screaming at me and luring me into places. Everything wanted to kill me. I wanted to kill myself before the last demon could kill me. 

 I took a bottle of sleeping pills and laid down on my bed hoping it would all be over soon. I just wanted to die. 

 I watch as the last demon comes up to me. She has grown from her original doll size to the size of a large child. Her face still looks burnt and contorted. 

 I can't tell if I am hallucinating or not. 

 With a small burst of energy, I shove the remaining sleeping pills down her throat. 

 Fuck this. I don't feel like dying tonight. 

 I don't have any weapons except safety scissors. That'll do. 

 With all of my force, I stab the safety scissors into her skin. I can barely rip her skin. The safety scissors aren't sharp enough. 

 She laughs wickedly. 

 I shove her to the ground and start stabbing her with the scissors. I want to cut her heart out. I don't want this to be the way I die. 

 She just keeps laughing maniacally. 

 She tells me that even if I manage to kill her she will just come back for me again. And again. And again. And again. 

 She has been partially disfigured by the safety scissors but it's not enough. I'm feeling the effects of the pills. Shit. The pain began to build up and I was going in and out of consciousness while she continued to laugh. 

 Fuck you. 

 With the only energy I had remaining, I shoved the scissors through her heart. She was silenced.

 And so was I.  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

I'm moving out soon, so I thought I'd post this here. Sort of for my sake. So maybe one day in the distant future I might find it again and smile or something.  :tongue2:  
 My room at the beginning and through most of the year (Dream cartography at :15!) (click image):



 My room now (click image):  :tongue2: 


  incredibly comfy: 



*Study Abroad*

 I was doing my study abroad with Joe. We were sitting at a massive table and everyone was eating lunch. I was trying to listen to all the conversations in German.

 One girl who was eating a sandwich kept repeating "weil weil weil weil" over and over again.  :tongue2: 

* Cafe Music*

 I was with Linkzelda in a cafe. We were listening to music. 

* Bronchitis* 

 I was at the hospital because for some reason I had bronchitis or something. They told me I was at the wrong place or something.

----------


## Wolfwood

That's a freaky head. o.0

----------


## Queen Zukin

I still.can't get onto dreamvows on my normal internet though my friends. Seems to be working fine. I'm on my phone so sorry about the typos. I'll try again when I get home but the last time I tried.was this afternoon and it still wasn't working at all. Oh well ill try again tomorrow when I get home
<3

----------


## Queen Zukin

The grammar errors and typos of my previous post make me cringe. Anyways, DV seems to be working for me again. 

I don't have much to post for the past few days though. I moved home from college and went raving, so I'm on little sleep.  ::D:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Semester System*

 Dreamviews decided to switch over to the "semester system." Instead of being a normal forum, you would now have to subscribe to threads as if they were classes, and you could only do 5-6 at a semester, which lasted about four months. 

  They had a class that was literally called "strange porn." Since Dreamviews was now a physical institution, I walked in on this class at the wrong time. 

 About ten people were sitting around an HD television in awe. The movie was actually really artistic, but I had no idea what I was watching. It was two movies overlayed on each other and each had different plots. Both were claymation. 

*Karate Field Trip*

 I forgot some of this dream, but the main point of it was karate. My group kept traveling from school to school learning new karate moves. And some of them were _really_ strange.

----------


## Wolfwood

Right, I need to sleep. I took your semester system words seriously and literally for a good 10 seconds, thinking: 'Wtf is this shit?'

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Right, I need to sleep. I took your semester system words seriously and literally for a good 10 seconds, thinking: 'Wtf is this shit?'



Bahahaha yes you need sleep  ::chuckle:: 

you still doing poly?

----------


## Wolfwood

Failed miserably. Even with alarms, I just slept right through for a good solid 6-7 hours a couple of times. :/

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Failed miserably. Even with alarms, I just slept right through for a good solid 6-7 hours a couple of times. :/



Yeah it's really tough. 

I didn't get a lot of sleep last night, but I did have an instance of HH that was so strange I had to write it down:

_ "Shut up Mr. Boots cause I'm naughty today!"_ (in Vincent Valentine's deep voice)  ::chuckle::

----------


## Queen Zukin

gee thanks brain

ehh. I've been sucky at remembering my dreams lately. I mainly just remember that. And something about a train.

----------


## Wolfwood

Yeah, the brain always brings up what you don't want, and doesn't bring up what you do. >.<

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Yeah, the brain always brings up what you don't want, and doesn't bring up what you do. >.<



Yeah. all the time.  :Sad: 

*How did this just happen? What?*

 I woke up.

 On a beach. 

 It was morning and other people were waking up on the beach as well. It looked like we had partied hard last night.

 "AHHH that rave was so fun, Zukin!!!" My friend shouted.

_ ...What rave?_

 Obviously, something had happened last night and I couldn't remember anything. I ran through the possibilities in my mind. Had I been drunk? I doubted it. Tripping? I would  have remembered at least _something_. High as a kite? Still I would have remembered something. 

 I couldn't think of why I didn't remember the night before. Hell, I didn't even remember being invited to this thing!

 I looked around some more at my surroundings. People were waking up on the beach and cleaning up.

 There was a school bus covered in graffiti half submerged in the water, being lifted out by a crane. 

 Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamnn we must have had a good time last night!  ::chuckle::

----------


## Wolfwood

O_O Is this a dream or reality? I don't know what's going on anymore, ahh, insane. Lock me up. That is insane if it's real though. x_x

----------


## Queen Zukin

> O_O Is this a dream or reality? I don't know what's going on anymore, ahh, insane. Lock me up. That is insane if it's real though. x_x



It's a dream.  ::chuckle::  

I'm keeping the dream descriptions short today. 

*Gorillas and Neanderthals*

 Dread, I, and a few other friends lived in a random hut in the jungle. There was a road leading down to the main city, but the cars we had to use were made of cardboard and old rollerskate wheels so they didn't go very fast. 

 Gorillas were a problem here. Gorillas were blocking my path to the city, so I had to warn the others that they were here and to lock up the hut, which was made of thin wood and easily invadable. 

 I went back to the hut and knocked on the door.

 "Open up!" I yelled. A group of gorillas were heading towards our little hut. I got inside, but Dread had accidentally opened up a window towards the bottom to look. The gorillas managed to get inside the small hut and began pacing around. 

 Among them was a neanderthal. 

 This neanderthal really looked like Dread. Dread does not at all look like a Neanderthal, but this Neanderthal seriously looked like him. 

 The Neanderthal started looking around the hut and observing people. 

 There's a bit of the dream I don't remember. But the Neanderthal and Dread started to fight, and I couldn't tell who was who anymore. 

*I need to Change my Major*

 I was on campus again and I was looking around in some of the less known buildings. I found a door titled, "Aerospace Engineering Program." 

 I went through it. Through that door was a very large room and within the room were different sections. Some sections were learning to design space ships and others were learning how to operate them. 

 These people were like ninjas! 

 I decided that I should definitely change my major from chemistry to this.  :tongue2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Hypnagogic DJ*

 I was back in highschool again and I was looking for a dress for prom. All of the dresses weren't very good and looked like mermaid suits. 

 I half woke up from that dream and then laid in bed in a hynagogic state. I started dreaming again. There was a DJ who called himself the "hypnagogic DJ." The dream was kind of trippy, because I would keep going in and out of sleep and this "DJ" was creating a bunch of random sounds in my mind that sounded like a strange tribal song. There was one part where he was banging away on some drums against a kaleidoscope background. That was pretty cool.

 It ended with a gunshot, which jolted me awake.

----------


## Queen Zukin

It's nearly 5am here and I am energized as if it was 1pm. I think I'm going to try to pull off an all nighter so I don't wind up sleeping ridiculously late tomorrow. Knowing my luck I'll crash at around eleven...

----------


## Queen Zukin

> It's nearly 5am here and I am energized as if it was 1pm. I think I'm going to try to pull off an all nighter so I don't wind up sleeping ridiculously late tomorrow. Knowing my luck I'll crash at around eleven...



That failed with flying colors. I passed out at 8am. I had some weird dreams, none if which I wrote down. There was one with a screaming toddler though, and he was screaming colors.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Well I'm back to not being able to access dreamviews at home. So while in outta town and have the oppurtunity...

*HAPPY THIRD BIRTHDAY DJ!!!!! * 

Now pretend that was in flashy colors and included a glitter cake.  :wink2:

----------


## Wolfwood

How old is it, 1 year?

----------


## Queen Zukin

> How old is it, 1 year?



3 years. I started this (online) journal 3 years ago.  ::D:

----------


## Wolfwood

That's crazy dedication... or the fact I don't have one is 'coz I'm a lazy bastard.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> That's crazy dedication... or the fact I don't have one is 'coz I'm a lazy bastard.



 It's easy once you get into the habit of it!  ::D: 



 This reef looks kinda 80s.

----------


## Wolfwood

lol... bit random with the reef, or am I missing its meaning? ;o

----------


## Queen Zukin

> lol... bit random with the reef, or am I missing its meaning? ;o



 You are missing its meaning my dear.  :wink2: 

 I slept very little today as I had to come in early for some some job training, then I finally couldn't hold it any longer and passed out on the bed around 8pm. I don't remember any dreams from before I had to wake up early, but I remember some from the nap. 

*Molly and Competition*

 I was on the phone with Konsento. I was trying to talk to him but it was really hard to hear him. I kept trying to ask him if he wanted to hang out, and earlier he had said sure, but now he seemed not so sure. I could tell that something was bothering him. 

We finally decided to meet up, but it wasn't in my house. The house kind of resembled an attic and was pretty messy. A girl came along with him. She was fairly stout and had curly strawberry blonde hair.

She and Konsento sat down on the couch. I was trying to figure out what was bothering him so much. She suggested that all of us go out and get drunk, to which his acquaintance gleefully agreed. 

 I finally pieced everything together though. The girl that had came with Konsento was his exgirlfriend. She was really trying to get back together with him but he was on the fence. 

 The dream skips up (or it may have been a new dream), but now I am with some of friends who I met at raves. One of them offers me Molly, but I tell them that I stopped doing Molly along time ago, since I can have fun without it. He insisted that I try it though, and said that it would be better than any other time. That sounded a little bit sketchy, but I decided to go with it. And holy shit he was right. 

 In a different scene, I with with Bree and we were outside at a waterpark, but it was also a music festival. 

 And in the last unknown scene, I was walking through the halls of my old dorm, but everyone had left and it looked really abandoned.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Beauty and the Beast*

 I was in the audience of a school production of Beauty and the Beast. The main character for Bell fell ill and someone needed to replace her immediately so that the show could continue!

 I was randomly selected from the audience. I didn't know how to sing or act or anything. I didn't even know the lines! They told me to just go with it.

 So I did. I improvised and the show was a success with a standing ovation.  :smiley:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Meow Meow*

 We had the cutest cat! And this cat was about to give birth! 

 For some reason, we had to take the cat to the hospital for it to give birth. 

 As we were waiting for the cat, a doctor who was sitting in the chair watching all of this happen asked to speak to me. 

 He wanted to examine the bones in my hips. Okay, was this not totally random or what? 

 I started talking to him, and then suddenly I was somewhere else. 

 I was sitting on my bed. The room was dim and it was night. 

 Suddenly I was back at the hospital. 

 I stood there for a few seconds in complete shock and wondered if I had just had a vision or something. The scene in which I was sitting on my bed had slowly dissolved away like a cheesy video transition. 

 "What was that about?" He asked, noticing my puzzled glance. 

 "I don't really know..." I whispered. 

 He started to question my sanity. 

"No no no, this feels like a dream to me," I returned. I did a reality check to confirm that I was dreaming. 

 And now that I knew that I was dreaming, I had no idea what to do. I don't have any lucid goals or aspirations or anything. Ugh. It's funny too, because everyday I post my dreams onto a _lucid dreaming_ site, yet I've completely fallen out of lucid dreaming since I don't have any inspiring goals. Yet, I've gotten to the point in which I can lucid dream at will, just by asking for it (this lucid dream was actually a result of that too). But I have nothing to do once I am lucid.

 So for the remainder of the dream I sort of just stood there, wondering what the hell I should do.  ::?: 

 Point of the dream: I need goals.

----------


## Wolfwood

Yes, get some goals. :p Why don't you try practicing some sort of manual thing over time and see if you get better irl?

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Yes, get some goals. :p Why don't you try practicing some sort of manual thing over time and see if you get better irl?



What? 

Last night I decided to think up some goals and here is what I came up with. Some of them sound pretty basic or like something I should have done already, but I haven't. 

Find a body of water, breathe underwater, and explore its depths.Blow shit upTime travel

 I can see the first one turning into a lucid nightmare so easily. But whatever. Despite lucid nightmares being the ultimate mind rape, they are still way worth it.

 I also decided that I need to start going to bed and waking up at a set time. I've decided that I must go to bed at or before midnight and wake up at or before ten everyday. And to keep myself on track I'll be posting these times on every entry.

~~~~~

Bed time: 10pm; Awakening: 6:38am 

*Crocodile Frat*

 My friend and I were walking through a Narnia-like land. The buildings were old and the forest was enchanted. We walk into an ancient pub. 

 A crocodile in a suit approaches me. 

 "You should join our crocodile fraternity!" He proposes. 

 Well, this seems kind of sketchy.

 "No thanks."

 "But, I insist!" He responded. 

 "I said no thanks," I reply assertively. 

 The crocodile, who is standing upright, draws his sword and begins to sword fight my friend. We escape out the backdoor of the pub and into a forest full made out of sponges and jellyfish. 

 "Run as you may, but you WILL be joining our fraternity!" The crocodile man yells out. 

 We eventually make it home and my mom begins to talk to me about something that came in the mail.

 It's a contract. And apparently the crocodile fraternity had forged my signature, forcing me to join their fraternity. With the contract came a brochure about their society, but it was just full of pictures of mail order brides. 

 I wrote them a letter explaining how I refused to join such a deceitful society. I accidentally addressed them as the "Alligator Fraternity" though, and only realized that once I had sent the letter. Is calling a crocodile an alligator politically incorrect? 

 I didn't want to find out, so I had to get that letter back. I ran all the way back to the swampy depths of Narnia where their headquarters was located.

 And then they held me hostage.  :Sad: 

*Hidden Park*

 I was with a friend of mine, and we were wandering around the forest. 

 I feel like I had been here before in a dream. 

 The forest seemed kind of enchanted by beauty. Beams of sunlight reflected off of the fresh green leaves and the clear, pure water sparkled and reflected a multitude of colors off of its surface. In this forest, _everything_ seemed to be _alive_ and possess a deeper meaning to it.

 A small sequoia tree had fallen a couple decades ago against a steep hill. My friend and I walked up the fallen tree, which lead to a small playground. 

 Many childhood friends that I used to know were in this small playground. I took a seat on the swingset and began to swing in this beautiful forest, feeling the wind rush against me.

----------


## Wolfwood

I meant improving a skill in a dream - something physical and 'mechanical'. 

Do you find you get better recall, lucidity, or anything else from sleeping at a generally set time or?

----------


## Queen Zukin

> I meant improving a skill in a dream - something physical and 'mechanical'. 
> 
> Do you find you get better recall, lucidity, or anything else from sleeping at a generally set time or?



Oooh. And yes. It helps my motivation. I find it hard to be motivated when I wake up at 2pm...Speaking of which....  :Oops: 

Bed time: 11pm; Awakening: 1:30am; Insomnia from 1:30am to 8:30am; Sleep from 8:30am - 2:30pm  :Sad: 

*OS for Reality*

 Bree's friend developed a new operating system for reality. She got a few of her friends to test it out. 

*Badass Virus*

 I was on the computer when I received a new email. I opened it up as it seemed to be a valid email. A few minutes later, my computer started going haywire and it was clear that it had a virus. I tried to open up Malwarebytes but it was disabled by the virus. Then I tried Superantispyware's backdoor approach but the virus had also disabled that. I thought for a few minutes about what to do and I decided that I should perhaps go back to a restore point if the virus hadn't disabled that also. 

* Forgetful with Marshmallows* 

 I'm at the theater with my mom and she takes a seat. I decide to get some snacks before the movie starts. 

 The theater has a nifty snack bar with bar stools. I take a seat and look at my options.

 Marshmallows. Marshmallows. Marshmallows. 

 That's my only option.

 Alright, marshmallows it is. 

 The employee gives me a large bag of marshmallows. I talk with some of the people around me before leaving again and heading back to the theater. 

 When I get back, I realize that I am about fifteen minutes late and I forgot where we sat down at. 

*Teach me to Drive!*

 I was driving down my street when I saw one of the neighborhood kids that I used to know from many years back. She's now around fourteen or fifteen.

 She asks if I could teach her how to drive. My car isn't the best thing to learn in since it always breaks down, but I agreed. 

 When I get home, it's announced to me that I will need to make a long distance trip. My car really isn't suited for anything more than 50 miles, but it's a 12 or more hour trip. 

 I think I had to make the trip on a motorcycle instead.  ::?: 

*Lucid Fragment*

I remember doing a reality check and confirming that I was dreaming. And that's pretty much all I remember.  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

Bed time: 10pm; Awakening: ~6:30am
*Just a Regular Day*

 It was 7am and I was driving to work. Apparently my commute was about an hour though, because I did a lot more driving than I should have. 

 I remembered that I had to stop at a grocery store before I came in today, so I quickly ran in there. I saw my friend there and she told me that she was working there now. 

 The grocery store had a conveyor belt that wrapped around the entire store. The purpose was so that costumers would put their items on the belt and it would eventually take it to the front of the store, eliminating shopping carts. 

 We were messing around with the conveyor belts and riding them around the store. Until the manager told us to stop.  :tongue2: 

 She had to start working, so I bought some strawberries and went back out to the parking lot. Ganryu had a lawn chair and was sitting out in the middle of the lot with some of his friends. 

 What a small world! I talked to him for a few before he commented on my old car and asked if he could take it for a spin around the parking lot. I agreed. 

 I continued to drive off to work when I looked at the clock and noticed that it was 12:50pm. SHIT. How did this happen!?!! I was supposed to start work at 8am! 

 I felt completely disoriented and couldn't believe how much time had passed. I got out of the car for some reason and saw Ganryu drive up behind me. 

 "I left my wallet in your car," he called out. I gave him his wallet, and woke up. 

 I looked at the clock and it was only 5:30am. Completely relieved, but that felt like the longest dream ever. I don't think I fell back asleep after that though.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Bed time: 10pm; Awakening: 6:30am

*What the Bunny?*

 I was watching a scary movie. 

 The man in the movie was standing in a hotel room. The hotel room had an absolutely beautiful view over the city. Two of its four walls were completely glass. 

 The man looked around the room. 

 He was running from something that was inevitably going to catch up to him. He couldn't stop it. It was beyond him. 

 Shadows danced across the wall.

 Shadows of bunnies. 

 But like, Donnie Darko styled bunnies. Not just your average cute eyed pet bunny, but a 7 foot tall pink easter bunny rabbit on crack. 

 And the spirit of this easter bunny on crack was out to kill him. 

 He looked around the room and glanced at the clock. 

 The shadow of the clock morphed into the image of the bunny's shadow. 

 The sound of the Grudge began to play. 





 I have a good feeling I am going to regret sharing this, but the Grudge and her sound is one of the things that freaks me out _the most_. Honestly, after posting this video I am not even going to want to come back to this page because I will have to see that face. And I know its going to creep back into my dreams.

 ANYWAYS

 When the noise of the grudge started to play in the movie, I got a little freaked out and looked away. But it was already too late.

 The lamp that was sitting next to me became alive, and quickly extended its long arms around my neck, that horrible horrible sound growing ever louder. 

 I managed to free myself and ran upstairs as fast as I could.

_WHAT THE FUCK?!_ Was all I could think. 

 I was completely hysterical that all the laws of physics had just broken in the basement. 

 But there had to be a rational explanation? Right?

 I kept trying to calm myself down. Something had to have caused that. I tried to dissuade myself from jumping to conclusions that the paranormal was involved, but witnessing what had just happened I couldn't help myself from wanting to leave this house IMMEDIATELY. 

*Amazing Skates*

 I was rollerblading down the highway with some people. We were the only ones there. It was overcast and windy, but for some reason it felt amazing. It's hard to describe. 

 We went to a water park as well. I remember there was a massive spiral slide there. 

*Not a Clue*

 I was with a friend of mine. We were in a really strange town where all of the houses were really close to each other and there wasn't any real roads. He was high off his rocker but I was sitting it out. He was looking for a party. 

 We found ourselves in an old room of mine. I was telling him of the short nightmare that I had had last night, completely oblivious to the fact that I was still dreaming.

 Only for a brief second did it strike me as odd that as I was telling the story, a pair of bunny ears emerged from my closet.  :tongue2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

10pm - 7am

*Amnesia*

 This isn't a dream, but I thought it deserved its own heading. 

 I woke up at around 1am and all of the lights in my room were on. I was sitting up and whispering to myself without even knowing it. 

 I couldn't remember at all how these lights got on, and I still couldn't fully remember where I was. I kept thinking that I was at work and being trained. A small part of me told myself to relax and that I was at home trying to rest, but the other 90% of my brain still believed that I was at work. This went on for about fifteen minutes until I fell asleep again. 

 Sleepwalking maybe? I don't even know.  ::?: 

*Loose Mamba* 

 A random zookeeper told us that we needed to keep a mamba in our house for him while he was gone. I don't know what he was on, because obviously this could only turn out to be a horrible idea. 



 Of course, the mamba got loose. Everyone was freaking out since we had a highly venomous snake slithering around the house...And we lost track of where it was. 

 :paranoid: 

 I had no idea about who to call for this, so I called our local nature center. 

 As they were coming, I noticed the mamba slither our the back door and into the woods. Shit. Who knows how much ecological damage that could cause. 

 The snake catcher finally came and I told him that it went out the backdoor, so he went to go catch it. 

 It was actually a really stressful dream, since there was so much stress about where in the house this venomous snake was. 

* Flatscreen Prank*

 Someone was playing "pranks" on people. They would order very large (as in, 10 foot wide) televisions and put them on people's doorsteps. The televisions were unpaid for though, and since they were so large they costed upwards thousands of dollars. 

*There really must be a hill there*

 I was in a store and I couldn't find my clothes! I was looking all over for them, but they were gone. It was kind of embarrassing and I'm pretty sure I flashed a few people. 

 Later in the dream I was walking up a university street. The street was very steep. This is kind of interesting because it all of my dreams in which I am walking down that street, the street always has a noticeably steep incline to it. But in real life, it's really flat. 

 When I got to the top of the street I saw an old man sitting on the sidewalk. He was selling OTC drugs. I bought some dramamine from him, but he started warning me about everything it interacted with, which I wasn't aware of.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Midnight-10am
*Time to Play Catch Up?*

 I was back in highschool again.

 I rode the bus to school, but then got off the wrong bus and left my bookbag on the bus. Fantastic.

 When I got inside the building, I realized that I actually had no idea where I should even be. It was the middle of the year, but I wasn't sure what classes I was in or where my locker was. 

 I talked to the guidance counselors about my situation and they gave me very confused and concerned looks. They issued me my schedule.

 I was taking such weird classes! One of them was titled "trees." 

 I tried to plan out how I was going to finish the year without having ever remembered taking the classes.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Midnight - 10am
*Last of my Kind*

 I was with my parents and a few of my friends. We were on the edge of a fast flowing river next to the bottom of a lush cliff. 

 On one side of the river was a small restaurant with a wooden porch. We wanted to get over to this restaurant, but we would have to cross the river to get there. And to cross the river we would have to jump across via stepping stones.

 We ate at the restaurant and then everyone else but me had successfully crossed back to the other side of the river.

 I was about to start jumping onto the stones when I noticed a grizzly bear approaching the porch. 

 I was afraid at first, especially when it made eye contact. The bear approached me, and then began to talk to me in English.  ::shock:: 

 It told me that it was actually half human half bear. And that it was the last of its kind. 

 I saw past the bear qualities and into its human qualities. 

*Underground Laboratory*

 This may be a part of the previous dream. 

 I was later in an underground laboratory. It was under a waterfall. 

 The technicians asked me if I could be their guinea pig for an experiment, but I refused. They got really angry and told me that they would get the authorization, no matter what, to conduct tests on me. Whatever. 

 So I left to go eat lunch.  :tongue2:  

 At lunch I sat with a really quiet girl, I don't remember much from this part of the dream except for that there was a little bit of drama going on at a different table. 

 Later in the dream I was with Dread and we had broken up for some silly reason and then we decided to get back together again. 

*Slightly Creeped Out*

 I was trying on clothes, trying to see which ones I needed to donate. 

 I felt slightly creeped out by something. I noticed that some of the doors around the basement were open, so I locked them...

 :paranoid:

----------


## Queen Zukin

Midnight-10am
+ Valerian
+SA (2/10)
+ 2 syncs
*Heroin and Knife Fighting Ninjas*

 I was a gypsy dancer.

 
 I was stolen away to work in the sex industry against my will. When I was with my clients, all I could think about was Dread (boyfriend) and how shameful I felt for this. 

 Since I wasn't able to do my job correctly due to shame and guilt, they took me away to a crowded hotel room. There were about 6 or 7 people in the room. 

 They laid me down on the bed and tried to inject me with heroin, but I fought against it and refused to remain still.  This made them really mad, and they begun to lash out.

 A huge fight broke out in the room against me and the other "business owners." 

 They were throwing glass knives around skillfully - aiming to kill. 

 I tried to get out of the way. I didn't have any weapons on me. Bodies were dropping like flies.

 A stout woman burst into the room with her own set of knives. There were only a few remaining, and they seemed to be the most skilled and dangerous of all of them. 

 "GET OUT! LEAVE!" She yelled to me as my defense. 

 I ran out of the room and left bloody footprints as I ran. 

 I ran out of the hotel and noticed that it was a giant skyscraper hotel. Like the one I had dreamed of a few nights ago. 

 I took this opportunity to call the police.

 Before they arrived the stout woman walked out of the door and told me that she had killed the rest of the sex trade owners. 


*Spoiler* for _sync_: 



In Dread's dream, he was at war when he saw me. He asked me how my dreams were going and he said I looked very shameful and guilty. When he questioned me about it, I told him that I had to have sex with someone in the previous dream. He offered to help me stop the dreams, but I refused. 




*Nasty Weather Driving*

 It was snowing outside and the roads were icy and covered in snow, sometimes six inches deep. I could barely control the car, but it seemed like something other than nasty weather conditions was causing it. 

 Sometimes the car would go so slow I would almost have to push it along. 

 I saw my mother at the park fishing, and then I decided to stop to get ice cream. 


*Spoiler* for _sync_: 



Dread had dreams of not being able to properly drive a car as well.




*Making Macaroni*

 Yum.

----------


## Queen Zukin

11pm-8:30am
+SA (4/10)

*Crystal Key*

 This dream was in cartoon form and in third person. 

 There was an ancient city in the desert. The scene showed a lot of workers building the pyramids - or some kind of large building made out of sand. 

 One of the workers was standing on top of the structure using some kind of pulley device, but the rope began to split and the block that he was pulling upwards fell back down the shaft.

 A man on the bottom looked alarm and began to run. I noticed that his fingernails were painted.

 The dream zoomed to the inside of building to reveal a floating crystal that was about 2 feet long and illuminated the small space around it.

 The dream showed that these ancient peoples had figured out that the crystal possessed magical powers, and that towards wherever it was aimed it could unleash some of its power.

 For example, the people had discovered that when it pointed a certain degree towards a wall it unlocked a portal to a magical realm. The city exploited this realm and used it to gain power and wealth. 

*Walking the Dog*

 It was maybe five in the morning and I was out for a stroll. I noticed a random school bus coming to pick some children up. 

 A woman, who seemed to be really fed up, asked me if I could walk her neighbor's dog for him. She had been walking the dog but didn't have any time anymore.

 I didn't really have anything better to do, so I complied. I walked the dog then walked to where the man lived. He worked in the army and his house was a mess. 

*Apartments and Elevators* 

 I lived in a really crowded apartment. Everyone seemed to be really obsessed about using the elevator. The elevator even had an elevator attendant. The attendant had to memorize a bunch of codes since the elevator didn't have the normal buttons to press. 

* I've got Dramamine*

 I was at a small fair and there was a swing ride. 

 
 I rode it way too many times, because people actually began to ask me how I wasn't getting sick from riding it too many times. 

 I simply told them - "I've got dramamine."  :Shades wink: 

 And kept riding the ride. Despite it being so cold that I could see my breath.

 Until a GIANT inflatable creature came roaring towards us. Someone who owned the park must not have tied it down correctly. 

 I looked at it for a few seconds though, and thought about how strange it looked coming towards us. And things weren't really relative either. There was a statue that was also moving around. I found this strange, but didn't question it much further. 

*Please Stay and Watch This*

 I was at an outdoor music festival and there were thousands of people there! Everyone was crowded around the DJ stage dancing and having a great time.

 When nightfall came they moved it indoors. Much less people were there. As time moved on the crowd and atmosphere diminished until the DJ tried to persuade people to stay so that they could watch his new music video.

 I think I was only one of a couple that managed to see it, and I found the music video rather sad. 

*Brownies and Cookies*

 Bree made brownies and cookies and wanted me to try them.

 Unfortunately her brownies exploded, but we didn't want to waste them so we tried to put the brownie batter onto bread as substitute nutella. It didn't work very well. 

 We ate a few of the cookies outside on the porch. 

*Atheist Church*

 I went to a really cool church that was made for atheists and the like. It was actually pretty fun and I enjoyed it. For some reason I had a child and my mother was trying to persuade me to raise the child as a Christian but I refused.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Midnight-10am 
+SA (2/10)
*Epic Kiss*

 Linkzelda - if you ever read this - I'm not creeping on you. This was a coincidence, I swear. 

 :paranoid: 

_ Anyways_

 Linkzelda was at my house, and I don't remember much from this dream, but we were sitting on the couch having a deep conversation when things began to get a little intimate. 

 I kissed him and felt that awesome spark of energy flow through. 

 I'm going to leave it at that.

*Science Fair!*

 I was at a science fair, and I wanted to win! 

 My project was about dinosaurs! I collected a bunch of dinosaur bones. I had maybe 60% of the skeleton of a small dinosaur that I wanted to put on display.

 Since I didn't have all of it I drew in the other bones. I wanted to make my project look as appealing as possible. 

 The judge, who looked remarkably like Putin, came around and looked at my project. I wasn't sure if he liked it or not.  :Sad: 

*Get out of my bathroom!*

 I was trying to take a shower when I noticed that there were a bunch of people in my bathroom. WTF?

 A DJ had came to set up his booth and more people were gathering. This was getting seriously annoying. I had to come out of the shower sooner or later, but now there was about ten or fifteen people crowded in the bathroom.

*Just Share a Bed*

 I was back at Dread's dorm for the first time in awhile. Dread explained to me that he and his room mate decided that they could share costs by sharing a king size bed instead of sleeping on two different beds.  ::wtf:: 

 So if I wanted to stay the night I'd have to sleep on the floor.  :tongue2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

11:30pm - 10am
+ 5mg Melatonin
+ SA (1/10) 
+ insomnia
*Codes and Rule Breakers*

 I was now a bagger in a grocery store and I had to learn a bunch of random codes for how to deal with customers that break the rules. It was pretty boring, as we were just spitting out codes like "M24A." 

*Smashing Bells*

 I was at my old elementary school. I felt dizzy like I was about to pass out. I decided that I needed to sit down.

 I was in the middle of a parking lot so I tried to get to the sidewalk as fast as I could. But things started moving really fast and I felt like I was about to lose it quickly. 

 I woke up. But really wasn't aware that I was awake so I just laid there. 

 A bunch of vivid HI flew past me and I begun to hear what sounded like rhythmic bells being smashed against a wall. It was a very harsh noise. And my consciousness was shaking violently to this rhythm. 

 I've DEILD'd before and usually I lose about half of my thinking power in the process, but this was different because I was fully aware but completely content. 

 I kept seeing vivid flashes of dream imagery, like my room with all of the lights on and stuff. 

 I wondered if I could get up now, so I sat up.

 But this feeling wasn't normal.

 When I sat up, it actually felt as if my dream body sat up and left my physical body there. I could feel both bodies simutaneously. It felt out of this world.  :Shades wink:  

 I snapped back, still with no real dream vision and tried again but fully woke up.

*Tripping on Death*

 I was at work taking care of something in the back. 

 When I come back in, I notice that there are black cars surrounding the building. Their windows are tinted and they look very suspicious. 

 I realize that as I was outside, everyone on the inside was murdered. I was still hearing gunshots and screaming though, so I needed to take cover.

 I found a closet to hide in. A coworker was already taking cover in there. 

 I hid in a laundry basket and put clothes over me to conceal myself. I could still see out of it through the tiny holes in the basket. 

 I heard footsteps approaching the closet as they searched every last corner of the store. 

 They opened the closet door. The men that were after us were wearing black suits and sun glasses. They were the mafia. 

 The killed my coworker and took her body out of the closet. It was her they were after. 

 They looked around the room for anyone else and I thought that for sure this was it. 

 Any moment now he would see me in the hamper. I covered my mouth so they couldn't hear the sound of me breathing. I tried not to tremble. 

 Any moment now death awaited.

 And then they left. 

 I wasn't going to leave my safe spot so easily. I decided to wait a solid hour before leaving. 

 I waited and then crawled out when I believed it to be safe.

 The store was deserted. Bodies littered the floor. I was the only one alive here.

 The following week I was transferred to work in a new grocery store. I couldn't get what had just happened out of my mind. 

 I called an anonymous hotline to request for help and they told me that I would be put under government protection.

 The mafia had discovered that I was a witness to their crime and they were now out to eliminate me as well.

 I was scheduled to fly to Denmark for further protection.

 At the last minute, the flight attendant switched my plane, whispering to me that the original flight had been hijacked. 

 I got on the new plane. It began to take off but lost control on the runway. 

 Everyone was ordered to evacuate the plane, but little did we know that the mafia had encircled us in gasoline. 

 Somehow knowing my circumstances, a woman pushed me out of the way seconds before they lit the gasoline on fire. I have some seriously heroic dream characters. 

 I was forced to hide in the bushes as I watched everyone burn to death. 

 I watched as their bodies caught fire and they panicked. I could feel their death rising up like fumes.

 This is mildly hard to describe, but here it gets very trippy. I started seeing the many faces of death, and it was like an extremely spooky stop motion claymation. When I was watching it I just wanted it all to stop, because it was so strange and beyond me.

----------


## Queen Zukin

11pm - 7:30am




I've decided I'm going to learn how to WILD (again).

*Graduation Event*

 I was just trying to pick up some things for next semester when I found myself at a mandatory graduation event. It was some kind of reunion/graduation of this year's highschool students. 

 The audience was completely out of control though and no one wanted to be there so it was total chaos. People were jumping on the bleachers causing a ruckus.

 There was one part of the dream that had to do with toast and love.

----------


## Queen Zukin

11pm - 6:30am
+ insomnia
+ WILD attempt 
*Heart Attack*

 I was in my bedroom when my mom came in and told me that my grandmother just passed away from a heart attack.  :Sad:  

* So Young but So Old*

 It was my 47th birthday and I couldn't believe all this time had passed already. I looked in the mirror but I still looked no older than 19. 

*Motives*

 I was at work when I noticed a boy, no older than sixteen with jet black hair, stealing food from the store. I let my manager know and we were told to follow him to where he was going and lead him up to the roof.

 We did so and he began crying and confessed that he was stealing groceries because his mother was ill and they couldn't afford food anymore. We felt bad so we let him have his stuff and let him go.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Midnight - 10 am 
+ WILD attempt (6:30am)
+ SA (0/10)
I keep falling asleep during both my WILD and SA attempts. Derp.  :Sad: 

There won't be any attempts tonight - I'm going camping.

*Ladders and DNA Testing*

 I actually don't really remember this dream very well, so I'm just going to write out what I have down in my dream journal.

_"Fell from the top of a 20ft+ ladder. Pumpkings/onions huge. Show what it is like to walk without walking. Half DNA testing, COS w/ meditation?"_ 

 I have no recollection of "dna testing" whatsoever.  :tongue2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

2am - 10am
+ 900mg St John's Wort 
+ camping
Just a note - Before this page, I haven't tried any of the supplements listed above. I've sort of made it a summer goal to try nearly all of the possible dreaming supplements, which is why I have tried so many of these past couple weeks. Most of which I haven't 
particularly liked.  :tongue2: 

*Sorority Interview*

 For some reason unbeknownst to me, I had it in my head that I wanted to join a sorority. 

 The sorority was actually quite prestigious and didn't fit the normal sorority stereotype. 

 I walked down a crooked alley and into their dorms for my first interview. The interview was short and afterwards I was left alone to roam their dorms.

 Their sorority dorms were actually huge and lockers lined the walls. I got lost quickly and couldn't find my way into any of the correct wings. A lot of new students were moving in. 

*Everything is going wrong* 

 I was at work trying to sign into my cash register. I kept typoing though and the system got mad at me and said "user suspended." I could no longer use the registers now. Shit. 

 I told the manager but they said that there wasn't anything that they could do about it today, and they'd have to find me a new job. 

 All of my breaks were screwed up as well and I accidentally took an hour break when I should have only taken a fifteen minute break. 

 Later, I was talking to some of the other employees and they were teasing me about something. I saw a guy I knew from highschool and he asked if I would like to come back to his place but I declined. 

*Sand in England*

 I was lucid. I don't remember how this happened. 

 I didn't know quite what to do and I didn't feel like scouting anyone out, so I decided to 'snap' to the dreamer closest to me. 

 I found myself standing in the middle of someone's lawn. It was the middle of the night. I was somewhere in England. 

 I looked around the lawn and was surprised to find patches of snow on the ground. I wasn't aware that it was snowing in May in England. 

 I picked up the snow and then was completely alarmed to find that it was warm! 

 This wasn't snow...this was sand. 

 I wondered who I had snapped to. I felt around the house before making my entrance. 

 "Who is that?! Who are you?! What do you want?!" I heard a voice yell from the inside. He was staring at me through the window, frightened by my presence. 

 I could instantly tell who that was. I have never heard his voice, but I just knew. It was a DV user that I hadn't talked to in possibly years. 

 I wondered why I had snapped to him.

 "Come on out!" I pleaded. I wondered how strange and creepy I sounded.

 "How about not?" 

 I could always just enter his house...But I think that might quickly turn this dream into a nightmare for him. 

 I finally pleaded for him to come out and he did. I introduced myself. He looked suspicious, but remembered me. 

 "How are you doing?" I asked.

 "Fine...what do you want? Why are you here?"

 "I was just kind of bored. I didn't know who to visit, so I came to whoever was closest," I replied happily. 

 "What do you mean?"

 "Ah. This is a dream. Do a reality check," I told him.

 At first he was suspicious, but then he did a reality check and a hint of amazement crossed his face. 

 While he examined his world, I examined him. I could feel his energy. Not something that you can feel from dream characters.

 He looked skeptical of my existence. 

 "If this is a dream, then you are a part of it," he hinted. 

 "No," I replied.

 "Yes," he urged.

 I looked up to the night sky, thinking of a way to prove to him of my existence. Dammit. 

 The sky was beautifully purple and black and bursting with stars. I thought about flying him up there with me right now, but that really wouldn't prove anything, would it? 

 I didn't feel like trying to explain methods of verification to him right now, so I took him by the hand and flew him up to the sky for a brief moment. Except for the occasional heroic dream character, most of mine aren't spontaneously human. I thought that this might leave a lasting mark on his memory. 

 My recall hits the fan here, but I know that there was a lot of action. After I had proven to him that this was a dream and I wasn't a normal dream character, we did something with a LOT of action. This I am sure of because I remember thinking "_damn, this lucid has gotten long_" but couldn't be arsed to keep thinking about it because I was heavily distracted by something that needed my immediate attention.

 After we finished fighting or whatnot, he sincerely thanked me for coming over and then we split our separate ways. 

 I still kept wondering why his lawn was covered in patches of sand, though.  :tongue2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

Midnight - 10am
+ 1200 mg St John's Wort
+ SA (3/10 out)
+ WILD attempt @ 6am
Everytime I try to WILD I wind up falling asleep. Complete oppisite problem of what I had last year.


On top of that all I remember from last night are fragments. 

*Moment of Thought*

 I was with Bree and her friends. We were parked in the parking lot at the mall. It was night time. We were watching Bree walk from the car into the mall when she suddenly stopped. 

 We weren't sure what she was doing and if it was a moment of thought, clarity, forgetfulness, or what. 

*Plants on the Porch*

 I was sleeping on the porch of my friend's house. I had brought a random plant with me, which seemed to flourish outside on his porch. 

*New Friend*

 I was playing an online game and my character was totally decked out and ready for battle. I dueled another player but completely lost. We started talking though and became friends. 

*Attack of the Bed Bugs*

 My sister returned home and brought bed bugs with her. I had never seen them before and was surprised at how huge they were. In my dream, they actually looked like clear little dragonflies.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Midnight - 10am 
+ WILD attempt (failed, too awake)
*Consequences of Broken Promises*

 Somehow, I had gotten myself involved with the wrong people. 

 The guy I was with was involved in a high stakes drug deal with a drug lord. He had convinced the drug lord to give him more responsibilities, but if he failed there would be heavy consequences. 

 We were driven around awhile in a car and I remember there was a lot of drive by shootings. He didn't feel comfortable doing these kinds of things, but it was a part of the promise he had made to the drug lord.

 At the end of the dream, when the drug lord discovered that he had failed to keep his end of the promise, the drug lord cut off the man's hands as the consequence of breaking his promise.

*Challenge of the Demon*

 Bree and a couple of her friends were sleeping over at my place. I was on the verge of falling asleep and drifting away into a new dream when I realized that our dreams were being projected over our heads. How curious. 

 I slowly watched as our dreams began to take life and grow more complex. Both Bree's friend and I were dreaming of building something in an abandoned city. At first there were not many similarities.

 But then, I began to feel myself being pulled away from the scene and I began to float across it. 


 The city looked like something from Inception. The buildings were tall, frequent, and abandoned.

 I looked back at his dream and saw that ours were beginning to match. We were flying through different parts of the city, but I recognized the different angle of the buildings. 

 We acknowledged this strange occurrence and continued on. 

 Whatever had been pulling us pulled us straight into a cave.

 Before us, stood a black and red demon sitting on a large throne. 


 His skin looked black from being burnt and it was outlined with red design. He spoke in deep, dark tones. 

_ "Travelers. I present to you a challenge. Both of you must work together to build and complete a tower before the dream ends. This - is a dream. But - if you cannot complete the challenge, there shall be consequences."_

 I thought to myself, _such as..._

_"Such as this shall be your LAST shared dream!"_ 

 Now, I had considered this to perhaps be a shared dream before, but now I didn't even care. As soon as he completed his last sentence, all I could think was _challenge accepted_.


 I flew my partner and I back to the abandoned city where we had begun. 

 I thought quickly about how much time I had left in this dream and how long it would take to build this tower. 

 I tried to stop thinking about how this was a dream. 

 Alright. _Focus._

 I summoned some legos and built out a mini tower with telekinesis. Fuck you, demon! I just built a tower! You should have been more specific. 

 ::chuckle:: 

 I decided to get going with this tower building anyways.

 My partner and I quickly exchanged ideas, and I summoned a circular wall to the ground. It looked like the base of a lighthouse. 

 We decided that to do this quickly and efficiency we should use a spiral staircase but also include elevators. We put elevators on each side of the tower. 

 My partner expressed worry that the demon would crush us once we were inside the tower and so he requested an emergency escape and built it as so. 

 "You are building the staircase wrong! It should go upwards not downwards!" He shouted. 

 Ah, shit. He was right. In a careless moment I had made the spiral staircase lead into the basement. I fixed that quickly and continued to built more layers upwards. 

 I'm not sure if we finished the tower in time. I remember building the ceiling, but I also remember clinging onto the dream as my REM cycle was ending. 

 Good Buddha, I hope we finished that tower.  :tongue2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

Sorry for the lack of updates, I've been going through some whacked up shit. Hopefully it will all be good by tomorrow though.  :smiley:

----------


## Queen Zukin

Midnight - 10am; 1pm-2pm
+insomnia

*Switched Up Mess*

 Dread and I were working at the same grocery store. This grocery store had everything rearranged, so it was a huge disaster. 

:/

----------


## Wolfwood

> *Spoiler* for _Dream_: 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight - 10am 
> + WILD attempt (failed, too awake)
> *Consequences of Broken Promises*
> 
>  Somehow, I had gotten myself involved with the wrong people. 
> ...



I liked that dream. Pretty cool.

----------


## Queen Zukin

1am - 12:30pm 




> I liked that dream. Pretty cool.



Thanks.  :smiley: 

*Bursting with Worms*

 I was at work and was helping a customer when I noticed that a few people in the store were acting strange.

 They seemed numbed out of existence and were walking strangely. 

 Suddenly, their skin ripped open to reveal that a large parasitic worm had taken over their bodies.

 The store was actually completely flooded with these people, and we (the uninfected) were trying to find a safe place to go so we didn't get infected too. 

 The parasite worms were taking control of their brains. They would get a blank stare for a few hours before their skin bursted open.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> I've sort of made it a summer goal to try nearly all of the possible dreaming supplements...



 I'm sorry, I'm going to have to drop this goal. I've discovered that a lot of these supplements, such as 5htp and St Johns Wort, are messing up my brain chemistry...

Which kind of caused me to hit a brick wall.

 I'm trying my best to get back on my feet. I had some cool dreams last night, but didn't have any motivation to write them down.

 Maybe tomorrow? :/

----------


## Queen Zukin

_Friday, June 8th 2012_

I dreamed I was working on a big project for college. I wanted to get it all finished before I lost my momentum and motivation. I was going so fast and so well and had ideas flowing out of me, but I knew it wasn't going to last forever so I kept going and going determined to finish it.

----------


## Queen Zukin

1am-10am
*Not Surprised*

 I was with my friend and I was semi lucid. I forget how...

 We were smoking and I was interested to see how it would feel to be high and lucid. We were smoking in broad daylight when she points out the cops.

 Of course I'd dream this...

 She takes off running so of course I follow her. We keep running from the cops and we wind up behind some shed on the beach. The sun is setting and the wind is rushing through the nearby wheat field. 

 The sand is on fire.

 We keep running into the ocean and the water is boiling and the seaweed is getting caught in our legs pulling us down as the world is consumed in fire...

*She's Missing*

 I was watching over one of the neighborhood children. We were at the store and I was following her around. I turn my back once on her and when I look back she is missing. Her parents tell me that she was abducted while I wasn't looking and she'd probably dead...

----------


## Queen Zukin

2am-11:30am
*Suicide*

 A friend of mine committed suicide. This was very unfortunate, but also because he was going to get married very soon and his fiance must be having a hard time coping with the loss.

*Snakes in the Library*

 I was in a really old library that had many stories. I was on the 5th floor or so when I found a woman reading a book at a desk. She asked me if I could watch her snake for her while she left. 

 It was a black snake, very pretty. It wasn't venomous, but it was vicious. 

*Pregnant*

 I was pregnant. Shit. 

 I remember Dread had called me up as well, but it wasn't him, it was his friend. I called his friend a name and he got really pissed off and started yelling at me. He ran over to my house and was trying to provoke a fight. I could outrun him, though.  :tongue2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

10pm-6:30am; Noon-1pm

 I don't remember any dreams from the main portion of my sleep last night, but I remember a LOT from my nap.

*Falling through the dreamscape*

 I was dreaming a lot of random things. It wasn't just HH, it was an actual dreamscape. I suddenly felt myself falling and scenes rushed past me, and I awoke as if I had just awoken from a hypnic jerk. 

*Criticism* 

 I just remember I was standing in the garage and my dad was criticizing me about something. 

*Diner*

 I was really frustrated at work. It was near the end of my shift and I was on break so I went to a diner that was next to it. Charmy (new character  ::D: ) was there and so I sat down next to him. He asked me what was going on and I explained it to him and he hugged me.  :smiley:

----------


## Queen Zukin

1:30am - 11:30am
I feel like I'm starting to overcome that awful brick wall, so I'm going to start again with my WILD and shared dreaming attempts, both of which were going really well. Unfortunately, I lost my shared dreaming partner (Dread) when we broke up, so now I am shared dreaming partnerless.  :Sad: 

*Karate and Cooking*

 I was at a summer camp that specialized in karate and cooking. Izam (another new character!  ::D: ) was there. He was being his cute and annoying self. 

 Something happened...Something awful.

 From what I remember, I'm pretty sure the ground literally opened up and everyone was trying to escape. Izam had a rope and was trying to pull up some other members onto higher ground when I noticed that his rope was splitting!

 I grabbed the rope before the split and pulled the safe part back onto the pulley. He thanked me for saving his life before he fell into the hot magma himself. 

 Later after we had cooked dinner, there was a mudslide!!! 

 We tried to round everyone up and get them to the top of the building. Some of the younger members noticed that the mud from the mudslide tasted like chocolate. We couldn't pull these kids away from the mud and so they got buried alive.  :Sad: 

*Psychedelic Freak*

 I was with a friend of mine. We were planning on going raving or doing whatever was available. He was taking Molly and asked me if I would like any but I told him that I would have to think about it. 

 About half an hour later I decided to. We were in a parking lot when his friend drives up on a motorcycle. The motorcycle has a large compartment for people to ride in. It looks like a hay ride, but on a motorcycle.  ::wtf:: 

 They rode off and left me with his friend, who was a girl who was already rolling pretty hard. I hadn't even taken anything yet, but apparently the dream forgot because then both of us were rolling balls together. It was a really psychedelic roll though and she was freaking out and running around the parking lot. I was trying to calm her down but I was getting caught up in the psychedelia as well and I couldn't stop staring at the moon and the concrete parking lot as they shifted into a new meaning.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Queen Zukin's Dream Journal*
¤♥♦♣♠•♂♀•♠♣♦♥¤


* ZUKIN'S DREAM CARTOGRAPHY*

*THEY EAT WORMS
Leafy Palace
KNIGHTMARE
God of Tans
Efficacy
Castle of Darkness
Hacking into the DreamNet
*

 :For Xox:

----------


## Queen Zukin

1am - 10:40am
*Sandcastles and Tron*

 My friend and I were on the beach building sandcastles. These weren't just any sandcastles though, these things were intense. They had rooms and stuff. 

 A high tide was coming and it kept wiping away our castles. We were trying to build them really durable. 

 I randomly found piping on the beach and actually made an irrigation system.  ::chuckle:: 

 She left to go do something, when all the sudden I had to fight Mike from Monsters Inc. Except Mike was really evil and his one eye was huge. 

 It turned out that he could be neutralized because he was actually a robot, and unscrewing his eye from the main part of his system made him shut down. 

*Working in Hell*

 I just remembered this dream as I was typing up the previous one...

 In the dream I had gotten a job out in the country that required me to work very early morning shifts.

 I would work with a partner and we would carry large sacks into the woods and into a cave that would lead to some kind of Hell land. It was actually really scary when we went through the portal.

----------


## Queen Zukin

No dreams to post; haven't slept a single wink in 48 hours

----------


## Queen Zukin

10pm-4:48am; 7am-1pm
I woke up at 4:48am because my eyes felt irritated. Less than a minute later I witnessed my air filter burst into flames and had to run over to put it out before the rest of the house caught on fire. Then had to evacuate my room because the smell of burning plastic was headache inducing. Not sure what it takes to get decent sleep around here anymore.  :tongue2: 

Despite any REM rebound, I don't remember too many dreams from last night.

*Hello my name is crazy*

 I was walking around outside when a construction worker told me that I needed to be indoors immediately because a strong storm was on its way. He also gave me his number.  :tongue2: 

 I went inside and then randomly started drinking some vodka. I noticed lizards crawling around and then started talking to a woman who was in my room. I knew that she wasn't real though and that I was actually hallucinating her presence.

 Even for a hallucination, she was a pretty interesting woman. She had the same strong energy as my DG and I could tell that she was a woman of knowledge. I have a hunch that she was my dream guide, just appearing to me in a non-lucid dream. 

 I asked her a lot of questions about how my life is going and she gave me legit answers to them. 

 Other dream characters saw me talking to air and told me that they were going to hospitalize me because I was too crazy to be walking around. I refused but they did it anyways. I had to go to a mental hospital in Knoxville.

----------


## Queen Zukin

3am-Noon; 3pm-5:20pm
*Counting Fingers*

 Something in the dream made me lucid. I believe it was flying sofas, but I'm not entirely sure. 

 I counted my fingers, and for the first time in a very long time that reality check failed me. 

 Flying sofas are not often seen in reality though, so I had a strong hunch that this was a dream. I jumped up in the air to test gravity, and it pretty much worked. 

 Unfortunately, this was a short lucid and didn't last very long. That and I have virtually no memory of it after today's nap.  ::|: 

*Job Offer*

 I was standing in line for a meeting at work when I got a call from a hardware shop. They wanted to know if Dread was available to work there. They kept going on and on about the job requirements before I could get a chance to tell them that we broke up.

 They gave me their address and then offered the job to me instead. I wondered if I could manage two jobs, and was semi-willing to try.

*Room 213*

 I was moving into my dorm for sophomore year of college. My room number was 213. 

 The rooms were shaped very strangely. Our room was shaped like an octagon. 

 I noticed that one of my coworkers would also be my neighbor. This was pretty cool, though I found it strange that she was maybe fifty years old and was choosing to live in a dorm. 



~~~~~~
I think I just astral projected for the first time O_O

*Dream catcher Necklace* 

I'm not entirely sure if this was a DEILD or a WILD (I think the latter), but it happened in my nap. 

 I was laying in bed taking a nap, on the edge of dreaminess. I was floating out of consciousness, when suddenly the familiar sound of crashing bells began to flood my ears. 

 The screaming bells alerted me to the fact that I was about to go into a dream.  :smiley:  

 Last time this happened, I mentioned the fact that I sat up during the process and felt the weirdest sensation of having two bodies at once. I wanted to try that again.

 The bells became louder and louder, screaming into my ears. I saw pictures of dream scenes. I saw a few galaxies, and a room with a really creepy lamp. 

 Whenever I focused on anything, the bells screamed louder. I could feel my jaw tightening. 

 I felt as if someone was standing over me. I could hear them eating something. I wanted to look towards them, but my body was paralyzed. I was totally fascinated by this since this is the first time I've ever experienced sleep paralysis. In a way it was kind of creepy, but in another way I just wanted to keep trying to move over and over again because it was the coolest feeling ever.  :tongue2: 

 I stopped trying to move and let the HH take me deeper. I'm not exactly sure what I did here, but I moved in a certain way that I was able to get that "two separate bodies" feeling going again. 

 And this time, I was out for good.

 I was really surprised by all of this...because it didn't feel like a lucid dream at all. It just felt different.

 Different in that I had no sense of balance whatsoever, everything was dark and spooky, there was a SEVERE lack of clarity (most of my lucids are mirror clear), and there was a strange energy...even to objects. 

 As I rolled out of bed and on to the floor I tried to stand up. I felt like if I got enough momentum going anywhere that I would just keep rolling like a marble. 

 A brief vision of a friend of mine tried to convince me to come out of my bedroom. 

 I opened the door softly. It was really dark and spooky in the basement. 
I didn't want to leave the familiarity of my room. Random people occasionally walked past me but they seemed preoccupied with other things, as if they were just lost in their thoughts. 

 I tried saying hello to a random stranger who was lurking around in the basement, but he didn't even acknowledge me. 

 I went back to my bedroom and looked around. Everything was so dark. 

 I felt attracted to the dream catcher on my wall. I felt its feathers and then felt EXTREMELY inclined to take it with me. I quickly looped it on a string and hung it over my neck. For some reason, this just felt right. I can't really describe it.

 The lights in my bedroom were starting to go out and my door was spookily ajar. Everything felt different. I felt like I was about to melt into the scene. Or, if I didn't keep myself from falling over, then I would fall into the floor and off into some distant land. 

 I could also still feel both realities at once, depending on which one I wanted to tune into.

 I was curious about music, so I gave that a brief chance. All of the sounds were distorted, but produced some very strange, magical music. 

 I even tried practicing my hooping, but that didn't really work out too well.  :tongue2: 

 I got a text from Charmy which woke me up.

 I realize that all of that probably sounded REALLY lame, but the feeling of it all was just out of this world and it was a lot to take in. I'm definitely going to at least leave my bedroom next time, though I think that this goes to show that I best WILD after only an hour or so after sleep.

----------


## Queen Zukin

10pm-6:30am
No recall

----------


## Queen Zukin

1:30am-10am

 :Bliss:  (real life events)

...

No recall.

----------


## Queen Zukin

3am-Noon

*House Fires*

 I was hanging out with some friends of mine. We were playing a strange game. In the game, we had a beaded blanket that had geometric triangular patterns on it. Each player would take their turn folding the blanket across one of these lines. The way that it changed the pattern forced the player to do some sort of truth or dare action.

 We got bored so we decided to play with fireworks instead.  :tongue2: 

 A firework hit the neighbors house and the door went into flames. I was able to put it out though before it got noticeably bad. 

 I looked up and realized that one of the rooms in my house was on fire! I ran inside the house and called 911, and then tried to figure out which room it was. Unfortunately, the house became a giant medieval mansion and we had maybe 20 or 30 rooms. I couldn't find the fire at all, so I assumed maybe I was imagining things. 

*Skating Arch Enemy*

 I joined an elite roller skating team.  :tongue2: 

 We rollerbladed down dangerous streets that had hills that seemed to go on for forever. Our competition joined us, and we were racing head to head against them. And apparently, my arch nemesis was there. He was the best roller blader ever. 

 I think I beat him.  :tongue2: 

 And then we became best friends.  ::D:  

*Forgetful Me*

 I walked about fifty miles to go to a party, and then realized that I forgot to bring my ID, so I had to walk all the way back. 

*Spiders*

 There were a lot of spiders in the house. A lot.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*The Alien's Strategy*

I was riding a motorcycle to work. I didn't know how to drive a motorcycle though, so I was using a game controller to maneuver it instead. And then I realized that I didn't know  how to use the brakes. 

 I found out the hard way and spun completely out of control. I flew several hundred feet away and landed on my neck. Ouch. 

 I felt like I had whiplash really bad. Some people came over to make sure that I was okay. I felt kind of disorientated. And then we randomly found a big ass kaleidoscope. 

 I went to work after that and a young lady comes up to me and starts telling me about her future in the massage industry. She also tells me that she is an alien. And that her purpose was to come to Earth to revolutionize the massage industry.

 I go home after that. I live in a wicked condo. 

 My neighbor bursts out the front door and accuses me of being an alien. She holds a gun to me head and asks me if I am "one of them."

 I told her that I didn't plan to pursue a career in the massage industry, so she left me alone.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Sudden Sleep*

 I was giving someone a ride home. As I was driving, I suddenly felt an extreme wave of sleepiness rush through me. 

 I needed to stop the car. Now.

 I pulled over but kept falling asleep as I was trying to turn the engine off. 

 The rain on my windshield began to align itself into meaningful patterns that would only exist for a few seconds. I felt like I was tripping. 

  "Are you okay?" My passenger asked. I had completely forgotten that he was there. 

 "I'm not going to be able to drive home..." I responded, about to completely pass out. 

*Excuses*

 I was at work when Charmy walks up to me and tells me that he won't be able to hang out with me tomorrow. When I ask him why, he says that he is having a family night (or something). For some reason I got really mad at this, though I definitely wouldn't in real life.

 I think the dream somehow progressed into us making out in his car.  ::wtf::

----------


## Queen Zukin

:Bliss: 

*Wally the racecar driver*

 I was at some kind of underground subway. A man named Wally was going batshit insane and wanted to explode his new $200,000 car by slamming it into trains. So he parked his car on the train tracks and had two trains coming at each other and the entire train station blew up. 

 I remember walking home with my friend from watching the spectacle and she says,

 "Yeah, his name actually used to be Wally. Then he changed it to Kraig."

 I responded with, "Damn, I like the name Wally a lot better."  :tongue2: 

*The Hoop Shop*

 I had somehow obtained a business degree, and then I wondered what I was going to actually do with it - that I would enjoy. 

 First I got an apprenticeship somewhere, and I met a guy named Terrance. He owned a hoop shop. I decided that I wanted to run that kind of store. 

*Akira*

 It was nice to see you again.  :smiley:

----------


## Queen Zukin

My real world dream journal has mysteriously disappeared, so I'll have to write down the dreams that I remember purely by memory.  ::wtf:: 

*Absolute Confusion*

 I was at home. It was morning and I was the only one there. 

 I was about to walk across the kitchen when I felt a sudden wave of absolute confusion. I didn't know where I was or what I was doing. 

 Oh. I was going into the basement. Right.

 I hopped into the fridge.

 Wait, that's not how you go into the basement. 

 I got out of the fridge.

 I walked down the stairs and began to see green fractals across my vision. 

 I felt like I was tripping. Again, completely out of nowhere.

 I went into my room and saw two women making out. I wasn't sure if I was hallucinating or if they were real. Everything looked holographic so I couldn't be sure. 

* Called In*

 I was called into work, but was only on about 4 hours of sleep. They had moved everything around and I felt really disorientated. I was screwing up so many orders. I wanted to sit down and take a nap, but I still had an eight hour shift ahead of me.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Warheads* 

 I was with Izam and some of his friends. We were at a carnival. He told me that he never had Warheads before, so I was trying to get some for him.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Me in real life at the moment:





busy busy busy

*Ginger Root*

 I was at Bree's house. She was sitting in front of the coffee table. She was holding a massive ginger root. She lit it on fire and was burning it like sage.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Show Me How*

 Everyone from work was moved to a kitchen. We were apparently now being trained to be cooks instead.

 The break room was huge now and had couches and a TV. There was a really long movie playing. People were placing bets on who would die or something.

 I was trying to reach for a spatula. It was too high up though, so I placed my knee on the cabinet and lifted myself up. 

 Izam walked into the room at that moment and yelled, "Zukin! Get off the cabinet and show me how to use a step stool PROPERLY!" 

 :Sad: 

 Maybe we made out after that. Not sure, but I remember being really happy after waking up from that dream, so perhaps that is what happened.  :tongue2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Thirsty Date*

 My town was having a big festival, and I was on a date with an ex-Olympian champion. 

 We were really thirsty so I went to buy us a drink. I found myself in a strange shop ran by an old lady. She had every kind of drink. Unfortunately, her prices were $1.50 per drink and I had less than $3 on me, so I would have to find somewhere else. 

 We started driving around and got ourselves something to drink at a cookie shop. The owner was kind of mad that we came in at such a late time because she was about to close. I spaced out and then found myself back in the car. 

*Mysterious Mansion of Peru*

 My family and I were descending a small mountain in Peru that led into a small city. I was in awe, looking at all of the strange, beautiful plants.

 At the base of the city was a large house that had been made into a business. We entered. 

 My curiosity got the best of me and I left the group to explore the house. The house had winding hallways and staircases that went to nowhere. Almost every closet would lead into a new room or hallway. 

 I went up a flight of stairs and noticed how the ceiling got lower and lower. I just barely managed to squeeze through.

 I found myself in a room with two twin boys. They looked at me strangely before morphing into twenty year olds. They were trying to prevent me from exploring the rest of the house. But I couldn't leave either, because I couldn't fit back through the gap that I had came in at. 

  I denied their warnings and went through a door in the closet. It led to a room which then led to a room for a small child. This was the first room in the house that I had actually seen that was decorated. The room looked spotlessly clean and seemed kind of sad.

 One of my coworkers then tried to get me to leave the room again, grabbing my hand and pulling me out. 

 What was so bad about that room, anyways?  ::?:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Just Water*

 I was at the doctor's office when she told me that I needed to have a surgery done. Today. 

 I went into the operating room and a man came in who was holding a large vial. At first glance, it looked like it was full of dry ice. He told me that it was a new anesthetic that they were using. 

 He accidentally dropped the vial and the white gas went everywhere around me. I instantly felt a strange sedation. It kind of felt like laughing gas. 

 When I asked him what it was, he told me that it was just steamed water.

 I then thought to myself that if this was really just steamed water, people would be "doing water" recreationally by now.  :tongue2:  

 The feeling actually continued to last even when I woke up and after a couple hours wore off.  ::?:

----------


## Queen Zukin

I'm kinda thinking that the meds that I take in the morning are causing these weird feelings. I usually take them and then go back to bed...so I think there is a good probability of it...

*Doing what I said I wouldn't do again*

 I was with a few friends when we decided to take molly. It was strong and feelings of warmth and love rolled over us. 

 And then my mom walked into the room and sat down and began watching TV. Fuck. There was no way I was going to be able to roll with my mom in the same room. I convinced the group that we should go outside.

 We walked with bare-feet across a riverbed. It felt really cool. It was all really vivid like it was actually happening, and I even felt like I was getting too hot.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Yet Again*

Scratch my previous hypothesis. I woke up from this dream a few hours before I take my daily meds.

 All I remember from this one though was that I was on the floor, suddenly tripping off my rocker. Things became unrecognizable yet their presence seemed to scream in my ears. I remember that I was terrified. Nothing made sense anymore. 

 Why do I keep dreaming like this?

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Curiosity* 

 My mother and I were walking down a road near our house. She wanted to look at the houses on that road. They were a lot bigger than I remembered.

 She was being overly curious and was walking in their backyards as well. She even went inside a house that was unlocked. We could hear the owner taking a shower upstairs. Creepy. 

 When we came to the end of the road, there was a house that was segmented into three different parts. The three parts of the house were connected by hallways in the air. It was a really interesting layout. They also had a pool.

 The owner of that house was hosting a party and he started talking to my mom about how people were complaining that someone was walking through people's backyards. She took the hint, but told me that he thought he was really snooty.  :tongue2:  

* Some kind of club*

 I remember being in line for some kind of club. The bouncer was a douche.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Snow in July*

 My family had a few people over at our house. Someone pointed out that it was snowing!!

 Snowing...in July?

 With all of this crazy weather I wouldn't be surprised...but then again...

 I did a reality check. And everything seemed normal.  :Sad: 

 I was really surprised that this wasn't a dream, and decided to take advantage of it by playing outside.  :tongue2:

----------


## Wolfwood

Btw, do you take any dream enhancing chemicals, such as choline, galantamine, huperzine a, vitamin b complex etc?

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Btw, do you take any dream enhancing chemicals, such as choline, galantamine, huperzine a, vitamin b complex etc?



Not anymore. I used to a few weeks ago, and I put that information up there. It was my goal to try all of them, but a lot of them make me really really moody the next day haha.  :tongue2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Acid Circle*

 I was at my sister's apartment with a bunch of her friends. They were eager to "go on a spiritual journey" together. This involved taking acid and then "connecting our minds." I was interested to see how this would pan out, so I agreed to join them. 

 I think there were about nine of us. Maybe more. My sister literally brewed up the LSD, which didn't look like LSD at all. It looked like weird green stuff. 

 We all took our doses and waited. 

 I woke up in my bed thinking intensely about Amanda Bynes. I was getting all philosophical about it too when I started to wonder where I was and where everyone else was. 

 I got up and looked around. They were all sleeping. Okay...

 Things seemed a little holographic and I felt as if I was only lightly tripping. But I still felt kind of weird. Everything was leaving trails behind it.

 So I decided to go shopping.

 I was in the store and I kept forgetting what I was doing. I didn't spend much time there before deciding to drive home again and go for a walk instead. 

 As I was walking along the street I saw a man obsessively digging at the pavement with a shovel. A voice in my head told me that he had buried something there a long time ago and was trying to find it. And that I should GTFO cause he was hostile. 

*Little boy and girl*

 I remember something about a little boy and a little girl. They were kind of creepy. 

 There's another dream that I can't remember right now, but I know its there somewhere.

edit: I remember the dream.

*Most Delicious Test Ever*

 I was back in my seventh grade history class. On the very first day of school we were having a test on where we left off...seven years ago in seventh grade...

 She wrote her tests on giant slabs of toasted cinnamon bread. I couldn't help but eat half the test...It was the most delicious test I had ever eaten!

 Everyone pretty much failed the test, but I think I was the only one who actually ate their test.

----------


## Wolfwood

> Not anymore. I used to a few weeks ago, and I put that information up there. It was my goal to try all of them, but a lot of them make me really really moody the next day haha.



I'm about to try choline, so I'll look forward to possibly being a moody git then. ^_^

----------


## Queen Zukin

No motivation.

No recall.

</3

----------


## Queen Zukin

> I'm about to try choline, so I'll look forward to possibly being a moody git then. ^_^



You'll probably be fine. I have a brainchemistry that seems to be easily disturbed, lol.

----------


## Wolfwood

> No motivation.
> 
> No recall.
> 
> </3



What is this!? :/

----------


## Queen Zukin

> What is this!? :/



The result of a long story catching up to me. I've been having a rough month. :/

----------


## Wolfwood

> The result of a long story catching up to me. I've been having a rough month. :/



Ah, one of those ey... well, I hope it works out for you. ^_^

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Ah, one of those ey... well, I hope it works out for you. ^_^



Heh thanks. I'm trying my best. 

I had a really interesting dream last night. Interesting in that if I was still working on my dream cartography, this would have been a major finding.

This is a dream from January 17th, 2012:





> *Like a Musical*
> 
> *My friend and I were in the smokey mountains and were exploring a building that was like a lighthouse. It was supposedly as tall as the highest peak, but we were told that the uppermost rooms were closed off to the public. 
> 
>  We didn't care though, and just snuck through the gates and continued climbing up.* As we kept walking up the steps, the stairs became icy. 
> 
>  We came to an unusually large room for a lighthouse. It looked like a ballroom that had been abandoned a century or two ago. There were stairs that were moving around like in Hogwarts. They were covered in cobwebs. 
> 
>  A worker in the building heard the commotion and told us that we had to leave. We simply refused, and he didn't bother us anymore. 
> ...



And my dream from last night:

*Eighty Stories*

 My friend and I were in the smokey mountains. Except, the mountain (Mt LeConte), had a spiral stairway running through it. This stairway was encapsulated inside a tall skinny building, about the width of a lighthouse. The stairs seemed to be never ending, and there were at least fifty flights of stairs per story. 

 The eightieth story was at the top of the lighthouse-like building, and that was supposed to be the peak of the mountain. 

 My friend and I were determined to climb all of the flights of stairs to get to the top of the mountain. 

 About halfway through, at the fortieth story, we were stopped by some people that lived there. They offered for my friend and I to come inside their room and have a bite to eat.

 I didn't imagine that there were rooms in this tall, skinny building. And I couldn't comprehend how this big of a room could fit inside!

 The room was well decorated and there was a feast on the table. My friend and I felt a little creeped out though.  There was something kind of strange about these people. But the food was good.  :tongue2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Izam Izam Izam~!*

I was at work and Izam and I were flirting. A lot. I think he asked me out too.

Gaaaaah why can't reality be like that?????  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Pregnant to Reptilian Parasites*

 I was fifteen, working nightshifts for a park service, and eight months pregnant. 

 My boyfriend was so annoying. Typical teenager. 

 Even though I was due very soon, I had to keep working long graveyard shifts out in the middle of the woods. It was really creepy out there.

 I looked at my schedule and then realized that I was going to be late for work this evening! Shit! 

 While I was in a tizzy packing my stuff up for work, it was revealed to me that my boyfriend had been infected by a reptilian parasite or something, and that his mind was being controlled by this new race. He had wanted to get me pregnant so that I would continue their species.

 And apparently nearly half of everyone I knew had been infected too.

 All I could think was, _shit I can't deal with this now, I'm going to be late for work!_

 When I woke up, I wasn't relieved that I wasn't pregnant or that the human race wasn't being taken over by parasites...I was actually just very relieved to know that I wasn't going to be late for work. Shows where my priorities are.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Check Fraud*

I was at some kind of post office and this woman was asking me if I wanted to commit check fraud or something with her. What the serious fuck, lady?

 She had crazy in her eyes and I just backed away. 

 She kept following me around and so I called a friend to come and pick me up. He came and we decided to go back to his house. He was driving horribly. 

*Land of the Lost Libraries* 

 I was in a HUGE library. 

 I was looking for something, maybe even a bathroom, but I was looking for something specific.  

 I kept going down deeper into the heart of the library. Things became dusty and very few people were there.

 I came to a section of the library dedicated to Asia. Everything Asia. 

 I heard some people talking and asked them where I was.

 They responded, "hey, we've been lost in this library for years. There's no way out of here. We're having a marriage ceremony for our group, feel free to pick a partner."  ::wtf:: 

 This guy then stood up and asked if I would be his wife. I declined, but he followed me around for the rest of the dream. But they were right, there really wasn't any way out of the library!

----------


## Queen Zukin

I didn't remember any dreams last night, despite sleeping 13 hours. It was a deep, deep, deeeep sleep.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Revenge of the Three Wolves*

 It was around one o'clock in the morning. But the sun had risen to give an eerie, misty dawn. 

 I was standing in the middle of campus. 

 A man stands next to me and begins to play the violin beautifully! Wow! 

 I thought what a shame it was that he only played this late at night. He should play in the daytime too so others can hear. 

 More people joined in and began to play their violins as well. It sounded like an offshoot of Pachelbel's Cannon. 

 The music swayed me, it was so beautiful! 

 Something then possessed me to run into the forest as far away from everyone as I could. 

 I ran into the thick underbrush and into the dense forest. Everything was so luscious and green. This was the most perfect forest I had ever seen. It looked like something out of Avatar, so perfect it was otherworldly. 

 I kept running and may have had brief moments of lucidity. 

 I kept running until I came to an ancient arch hidden in the trees. 

 
 The base of the arch seemed to be a very thick old tree trunk. The trunks merged together about 50ft up and the wood faded into bricks.

 It's hard to describe, but it was stunning. Something about this arch felt mystical. 

 I descended the hill and then noticed a little girl taunting a wolf. I told her to stop. 

 Out of the forest, I walked up a street. I noticed a white wolf stalking me. It was the same wolf that the little girl had been taunting.

 Apparently, the wolves mistook me for a grown up version of the little girl who had been taunting them, and they wanted to get their revenge. 

 I ran from the wolves and took cover at my coworkers house. The three of them were surrounding the house. They even followed me to work. They didn't attack, but kept watching.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Corporate Coldness*

 I was at work when I was summoned to the office room to take a quick survey. Nine other people were there. We were randomly assigned a question that we had to answer, but the questions seemed to pose little relevancy to the company. 

 A few DV members were there too.

 When one of us asked why we were answering these silly questions, the boss held a gun to the employee's head. 

 "If this isn't done right, I'm not afraid to shoot," he said. 

 When another employee spoke up, he shot her in the hand. A few people screamed and he shot them in the head. 

 I was trapped in this room with a raging lunatic with a gun. 

 Fuck. 

 My mind was racing at the speed of light. My first instinct was to escape, and I did just that.

 When he was distracted, I bolted out the door. He missed shooting me by only inches. 

 I ran to the bathroom and sat on the floor in a stall. And screamed my lungs out. I kept screaming and screaming and just letting all of the fear and panic out. And all of the frustration and emptiness and sadness... 

 Until a peculiar thought crossed my mind:

_Have I screamed so loud that I am screaming in my sleep?_

 I did a double take on my thoughts and realized this was a dream. But I decided to continue on with the plot. 

 I left the bathroom and Izam asked me what had happened. I didn't think that he would believe me, so I just made something else up. 

*Spider Webs*

Joe was at my house. We walked into my bathroom and noticed that spiders had taken over the entire area. I didn't see any spiders, only their webs. But it was actually spectacular. The webs glowed in the dark and changed colors. They were every where. It was really gross, but still strangely beautiful.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Just noticed...l33t post ^

*WalMart Breakdown*

 I was at Bree's house. She lived in a giant mansion now. A few days earlier, I had told her of a dream that I had in which her good friend got shot in the head. 

 A few days later, that same friend got shot. 

 Bree was really pissed at me and she thought that I shot her friend and told me that we couldn't be friends any longer.

 I was pissed, so I went to WalMart (Zukin Logic). 

 I was in a strange state of hysteria and I was running around WalMart screaming about how WalMart sucks ass. 

 I then left the building, still hysterical, and took a cab to somewhere else.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I didn't get much sleep. We had a storm and our power went out. 

I had one of those weird mornings when you dream that you're in bed and you see a giant flash of lightning and hear it too, but the flash stays and its suddenly daytime. And then you realize that you're actually awake. Arrrrgggh those are so confusing! When was I dreaming and when was I awake?!!!

----------


## Queen Zukin

_Friday, July 27th_

*Amnesia and Fairies*

There was a lot more to this dream than I remember, but I was at university and the monsters from Amnesia were attacking people. There was some kind of interdimensional fairy that was trying to save people.

 In one part of the dream, I remember laying down and closing my eyes and seeing a lot of vivid HH, and then taking a screenshot of it. I then posted a thread on DV called "Post screenshots of your dreams!" and instructions on how to do it.  :tongue2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Cold Pizza*

 I was inside an apartment complex. It caught on fire and people were dying and only a handful of us barely escaped. 

 So we decided to order pizza. I told some of my friends that I wouldn't be able to get the pizza until later, since I had to run a few errands. 

 Something brought me to a martial arts place. I started talking to a man, who described himself as an "ignu," or something like that. He had a peculiar spark of energy to him. He had deep brown eyes, brown skin, and brown hair. He was rather tall. I felt like I had met him before.

 "I can see right through people, and what I see in you is that you need to keep going.  Don't give up now, because you're going to achieve some great things," he told me, looking me deeply in the eyes. 

 He gave me some basic instructions on how to get going again. 

 I left the martial arts facility and then remembered that I had to pick up the pizza. I had ordered it around 6pm. It was 9 now. I went to the pizza place and they told me that they threw out my pizza because it had been so long and it was getting too cold.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*DV's Mass Meeting*

Dreamviews was having a mass meet up in real life. It was at some big house. 

A lot of people were there, and I was surprised at how friendly they _weren't_. I felt left out, so I went into a room alone and just listened to some music.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I had a weird night last night.

I took some dramamine to help me sleep at 10pm, and then woke up four hours later wide awake and shaking. Then couldn't fall back asleep until 6am...and woke up at 1pm. Fail. 

I remember something about a lot of people. And maybe fish.

Ew it looks weird to have a signature.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I fell asleep around 5:30am, and woke up at 7am for an appointment. 

Must.

Not.

Fall.

Back.

Asleep. 

D:

----------


## Queen Zukin

I went to bed at around 10:30pm and slept unusually hard. I woke up at around 1:25am, realized I had already slept through an alarm and forgot to project for Atras. So, I did that at 1:25am instead, though  it sucked compared to normal.


*Spoiler* for _HH (undirected)_: 




_"we've already finished what we have begun"

"It's going to be impossible to break his number one death list"

"yl.x"

"???? up here in the classiest, where are they at?"

"exactly ???? get it right ???? these carcasses" 

"as conceited as I am, I only move with my arms!"

_




*Brennenburg Terror* 

 I was lost in a labyrinth dungeon and castle that looked a lot like Brennenburg, and had the extremely haunted feeling to it as well. 





I was walking through the maze of hallways, lucid at times and nonlucid at other times.  I remember that I was running through parts of it, terrified, at trying to hide behind book shelves from something. 

* Staring with those eyes*

 I was on a bus. I haven't ridden a bus in years.

 There was a guy sitting in front of me who kept turning around and staring. He had brown hair and beautiful eyes.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Projection - decent. Recall - shitty 

*Stranger than a Tragedy*

I was hanging out at a grad party. I was kind of sad because, in the dream, my boyfriend died. And the one before him died as well. So I really wasn't in the mood for a party.

 One of my coworkers noticed this, and came over to talk about it. We had a lengthy discussion, and decided to meet up the next day as well. 

 This went on for awhile until we became relationship status. 

 At that time, I started hearing a woman's voice in my head. She was narrating my actions. 

 This creeped me out. 

 The entire dream would have reminded me of _Stranger Than Fiction_ if it were not for the fact that I realized that this woman was also following me. 

 "Why are you following me?!" I asked her.

 "I would like to see how my story is going to pan out," she responded, cooly. 

 "Excuse me, _your_ story?"

 "I'm writing a new tragedy novel. And you are the main character," she explained. 

 Fuck. Tragedy may be my favorite genre, but I never wanted to be the main character in one. 

 "If I'm the main character, can I at least know the plot?" I asked. 

 "Wouldn't that ruin things?"

 "I think I deserve to know," I whispered angrily.

  She hesitated and then replied, "You are the main character of my new tragedy novel. In which you will have 5 lovers, and slowly each one of them will die. I see that you have made it to lover number three."

 "And you are going to sit here and watch me suffer?" 

 "Yes, to capture the emotion, of course," she responded as if this was a casual, everyday occurrence. 

 I stared at her short, brown hair that was done into a pixie hair cut. She was only an inch or two taller than me. If it weren't for the two men following her, I would have socked her in the face. What an insensitive bitch.

 I thought about ways that I could derail her plan. My current boyfriend, who was now lover number three, was probably already destined to die. 

 But, perhaps if we could run from her then she wouldn't be able to witness the plot. Which would mean no story for her to capture. And maybe then she would give up. 

 I ran with this idea. Literally. 

 I took my boyfriend by the arm and ran. I was trying to explain things to him along the way. Trying to piece together the puzzle and trying to escape her view. 

 I decided that our best bet for now would be to hide in the back of a shop in town while we were out of her view. I predicted that if she couldn't find us then she might look elsewhere, and then we could make a cleaner escape. 

 My boyfriend and I ran through an alleyway and I opened the door to the back of a shop and...What the serious fuck? 



 It looked as if we had just opened a door straight into the world of _Das singende, klingende Bäumchen_.

 At first, I was stunned. And then I was still stunned. But we had to keep running. 

 And then a rhino came out behind the bush and killed him. Just like that and it was over. 

 I wondered if I had played right into her hands. I wondered if, perhaps, it was actually essential to the plot that I knew the storyline so that I could attempt to avoid it and therefore cause the deaths anyways, spinning it full force into a tragedy. 

 That insensitive bitch. 

 I walked out of the strange room and back into town. 

 I thought to myself, _you just watch. I'll ruin your story. I won't fall in love with anyone. I'll keep to myself and your story will be toast._

 So I did just that. I shut out anyone who tried to talk to me. I hurt their feelings. It was hard, but I had to. I had no other choice. 

 The hardest person to shut out was an old friend of mine. I could tell he was deeply concerned. This wasn't like me at all. 

 He pleaded to me to tell him what was wrong. It was so difficult to hold back. My voice yelled hurtful things towards him, but my eyes pleaded for forgiveness. 

 "Zukin, I don't care what it's about. You know you can tell me anything."

 I had to say something that would make him leave immediately, because I didn't know how much longer I could hold back these tears. 

 "You don't listen or care, you're insensitive just like everyone else and I wish you would leave so that I never would ever have to see your face again!" I thought that would do it. 

 He hesitated for a moment before responding, "that's okay. I will leave once you tell me what is bothering you. And then, if you still want me to leave, I will." 

 Fuck.

 This man was determined to know the truth. He was playing right into the author's hands. I couldn't hold back the pain any longer so I rationalized it with: _it will all be okay as long as we don't fall in love_. 

 So I told him everything. He was shocked and then reached over to give me a hug. I felt shivers run down my spine. I already knew this was the beginning of the end for him. 

 I immediately wanted to take back all the words I said. I wished I hadn't given into the pain. I wish we had never even met so he wouldn't have to experience this fate.

 I knew somewhere, the author of my story was watching from a distance and smirking. I had played right into her hands again. 

 I immediately knew that we had to get out of her sight. I feared that we would have that same fate as the last lover. 

 I felt as if she was following right behind me, smirking. I knew that she was getting steadily closer, ready to watch closely as the fourth lover died. She was ready to leech off of the pain and suffering. 

 Before making any impulsive decisions, I tried to plan our route of escape carefully. This time there wouldn't be any errors. We would be in control of OUR story. 

 We escaped to my house. I was planning on us hiding in the basement until she had left. I knew the basement well of any dangers. I knew exactly what to avoid there, and exactly how to escape if needed. 

 We opened the door to the cellar and...What the serious fuck? Again? 



 Both of us were instantly trapped in the same world as my last lover and I had been trapped in. This was creepy as shit. 

 "Be careful, there will be something in the bushes over there waiting to attack you," I whispered to him. 

 We slowly passed the bushes before an alligator emerged. It snapped its jaws at us threateningly.

 "RUN!!!" He yelled, trying to prevent the alligator from attacking me. 

 "It's after you, not me!" 

 "JUST RUN!!!" He demanded. 

 I followed his demands and ran through the pathway, worrying about him all along. The pathway slowly transformed into the hallway of a house. 

 I wondered where on Earth I was. 

 There was a door at the end of the hallway. I opened it and hid inside.

 After a couple minutes, I heard the door squeak open. It was him! He had made it out alive! I nearly screamed in joy. Her plan had failed! We were escaping and we were going to make it out alive. 

 "Where are we?" He whispered. The room was dark, with only a little light beginning to come in from dawn. 

 I flipped the light switch on. 

 We were standing in a little girl's room. And the little girl was laying on her bed, looking over at us - horrified. 

 I quickly put my hand over her mouth to prevent her from screaming and whispered, " you have to promise us that you will be quiet."

 She nodded her blonde head in obedience. 

 I had a weird feeling that this little girl was the author's daughter. 

 We stood there for a few minutes, debating on what to do next. 

 And then the door slowly creaked open. My heart pounded before I realized that it was one of my coworkers.

 "...Why are you guys in here?" She questioned, completely puzzled. 

 "We're just hiding, we'll be gone soon," I whispered.

 "From who?" 

 "It doesn't matter. Just promise us you won't let anyone know that we're here," I urged. 

 She looked at us with a blank stare for a moment and then murmured a hesitant agreement. She closed the door and left. 

 We thought we were safe until the door creaked open again. It was the author. 

 My coworker was standing behind her. 

 "I see you've stumbled into my daughters' room," she smirked, "thought you could run, aye?"

 We didn't answer her. I exchanged glances with my partner. He looked horrified. 

 "Well. It looks like your actions, Zukin, have lead your partner to his untimely demise. You were going so strong, too. How unfortunate," she sneered.

 Her daughter then took out a pocket knife. I lurched in front of him, shielding him from the knife. 

 He pushed me back, trying to protect me. 

 "Dammit, you don't understand! She's trying to kill YOU not me!" I screamed, still trying to protect him from the knife. I knew she wouldn't kill off her main character just yet.  

 He pushed me back just as her daughter stabbed him in the neck with the knife. I let out a defeated scream, devastated. 

 In tears, I looked up at the author and cried out, "are you happy now?" 

 "Quite. But our story isn't finished yet," she exclaimed, "Get up." 

 I refused. 

 "We have yet to reach the climax," she smirked. 

 I prayed for the energy to leap out and punch her in the face, but I was hovered over my dead lover. Mourning. 

 Her assistant grabbed me by the hand and dragged me out of the room. He threw me into a car where the four of us drove off.

 I wondered what the climax of the story was. She said I was going to have five lovers. I had exhausted four already. 

 If we were about to reach the climax, then the climax would be with my fifth lover. Our love would undoubtedly be stronger than all four lovers put together, thus the fall would be much worse. 

 Even though I didn't even know this person yet, I knew that if our love was going to be that deep, then I would give anything for him. Including my life.

 I thought about ending it. 

 If I committed suicide, then I would save his life. 

 But, could suicide actually be the climax of the story? 

 I knew I had two choices. I could either 1. Wait it out, fall in love with the fifth lover and then watch him die or, 2. Commit suicide and save his life. 

 I wasn't sure which storyline the author had in mind, but I decided to be safe and go for the second choice - suicide.

 We pulled over at a gas station to stop for gas. 

 "Do you want anything to eat?" She asked me. 

 "Sure."

 "What will it be?" She asked.

 "Let me come in to the gas station and take a look at what they have," I plotted. 

 While the author her two assistants payed for gas at the register, I took a look around. I pretended to be looking for something to eat, but in reality, I was looking for anything that I could overdose on. 



 I hid behind the isle and opened up a large packet of pills and shoved all of them into my mouth as fast as I could. The more - the better. I didn't know how much time I had left before they would come around the isle and see. 

 "What the fuck are you doing?!" The author screamed and threw the bottle of pills from my hand. 

 It's too late for you now, I thought. And smirked back at her. 

 "You fucking prick!" She shrieked. 

 I had swallowed more than enough needed for death, I knew that for sure because I had already gotten half way through the second bottle. 

 "You've ruined my novel! Fucking asshole!" She stomped around before grabbing me by the hair and throwing me onto the ground outside. 

 Sleepiness was beginning to overcome me, I felt a sense of dread as death approached, but I knew that in the process my reasoning had been correct, and by killing myself I was saving the life of a person I would have loved immensely and otherwise given up my life for. 

 I felt everything slowing down and getting black as death approached - and I knew that I had won.

----------


## Queen Zukin

projection - shitty, recall - meh 

*Ghost Hunt*

 Several friends and I were in an abandoned mansion. We were assessing it for ghost activity. 

 Not much was happening on the bottom floor. I intuitively felt drawn to the second story and lead the group up the stairs. 

 A lot of the house looked like the study rooms in _Amnesia_. This video game is really plaguing my mind.

 As we were climbing the stairs, we noticed that there was a small window that looked into a larger room. It looked like some kind of massive ballroom, but we didn't know how to get there from here. 

 The second story gave us the creeps. Things were moving around, but while we weren't looking. 

 And once again, thanks _Amnesia_ for giving my mind fuel to light the nightmare fire, because when we looked at a seemingly normal picture... 

 
 and then looked back again...it looked like this...


 Upon seeing a picture just completely change like that, everyone went batshit insane in panic.

 We immediately left that room and went to other rooms to explore. 

 In one of the rooms, we found a bunch of names on the floor. We assumed that they were people that used to live in the old mansion. 

 I had a really weird flashback here, and suddenly I was in the 1600's or 1700's. I was wandering around a small village town. I was searching for someone, but I didn't know who and my mind felt really cloudy. I passed by an old woman who I intuitively knew to be one of the people who lived in the mansion. She was rocking back and fourth muttering something that wasn't English.

I remembered a few more dreams but they've escaped me at the moment.

----------


## Queen Zukin

How I spent my weekend:

----------


## Queen Zukin

_Saturday, August 4th, 2012_

*German Exchange Student - Leader of a Drug Cartel*

 I was at my grandmother's house, when I saw my old friend, a German exchange student, on the couch.

 "Woah!!! Hey!!!" I called out. 

 "Hey, Zukin!" 

 "Strange that our paths would cross like this," I said. 

 "Definitely, come sit with me, let's catch up." 

 I sat with him on the couch for a few minutes. The scenery changed around us and suddenly we were sitting on a small platform (among many) in a GIANT outdoor ball pit. 

 Curiosity got the best of me, so I dived into the giant ball pit. I fell and fell and fell.

 I literally fell to Germany. Except, I was still in the ball pit...but I guess I was in Germany's side of the ball pit. 

 And I was also surrounded by a shit ton of illegal prescription drugs. 

 I climbed up to the top of the ball pit again and talked to the exchange student about what I saw. 

 He looked horrified before explaining that he knew all about this, and he was leading some kind of weird drug cartel in the ball pit. 

 And then, out of completely nowhere, this _thing_ emerged from the ball pit. 



 It looked sort of like the above, except his body was this weird purple slime material. It looked like ectoplasm or something.

 He then told us that he was the god of this cartel, or something really fucking bizarre. 

 Anyways, the God of Prescription Drugs was really pissed off that his secret got out and he was threatening revenge.

 Well, the FBI witnessed this whole ordeal and so they decided to dress up some of their male agents as women. Some of them got too drunk though and had too much fun playing the opposite sex and started dancing on tables. 

 I don't know what the hell triggered that dream.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*You're doing what?!*

I came into work and was told that my job had been switched out. Someone else had gotten my job as a cashier and now I was just a clerk. 

 But our store decided to merge with a clothing store, so now I was also responsible for dressing the manikins. I kept getting yelled at because their shirts and skirts wouldn't match.

 Anyways, somehow I winded up at Charmy's house, but I wanted to change into shorts and was looking everywhere for them. 

 I think I found them on the roof.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> *Izam Izam Izam~!*
> 
> I was at work and Izam and I were flirting. A lot. 
> 
> Gaaaaah why can't reality be like that?????



Dreeeeeeams really do come truuuueee!!  :Bliss: 

I haven't gotten more than four hours of sleep these past two nights, so I don't have anything to record.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I went for a nap and then had this dream. 

*Twisted Fate*

I was in a room, what appeared to be a historical hotel room. There were lots of original paintings in the room.

An old man was giving me a historical background about the room and its paintings. 

I noticed something off about the paintings. 

 They seemed to change slightly. The expressions of the people in the paintings were sometimes different. I pointed this out to the old man, and he looked mildly alarmed, but then brushed it off as a trick of the eye. 

 I felt really drawn to a portrait of a noblesman.



This picture was the picture that was also changing the most. 

 For just a second, I looked away. And when I looked back (cue scary sound effect :39)





 the painting of the noblesman had completely changed.

 He now had a warped, disturbed, and evil look on his face. His eyebrows were arched and dark black. 

 And at the corner of the painting in purple was written

TWISTED FATE

 The old man and I let out a gasp.

 All of the people in the other paintings were now staring horrified at this demonic looking portrait. They're faces were stretched out, so horrified that it looked like their jaw would break off. 

 I have never woken up screaming, but this time I actually did.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Zukin is back from that short hiatus.  :paranoid: 

the internet says "no", constant dullaart 2008

Writing this post while this is going on. I think I'm going to vomit now. 

I remember a long dream about being on an airline. I couldn't use my phone on the plane, because the screen wouldn't work or something. The plane was huge and its seats were all strange. I also had a dream about being back in the dorms and inside the cafeteria. 

The other night I had a lucid, but woke up before anything happened.

edit: remembered another

*Neanderthals* 

 I was in a state park with a ranger. He was telling me of a legend about some kind of neanderthal/bigfoot creature that people occasionally saw. He told me that it was rare that people saw them and advised me to back away if I one approached me.

 Well, later on that trail, one of those creatures appeared. The park ranger was trying to get the creature to go away but it seemed like it was trying to make communication with him.

 I started talking to the creature, using a lot of hand motions. It seemed to understand basic words really well, and any other words were quickly clarified with hand gestures. 

 It invited me back to its house, were I was surprised to find out that he lived with a normal (human) family. Haha. 

 I totally bff'd bigfoot.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Shitteh recall

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Running Wild*

I was sitting on the couch under a blanket reading a book, kind of dozing off into sleep. 

I then thought to myself that 1) I fell asleep on my bed, not a couch. 2) This dream is taking place at day, when in reality it is still night. 3) I am not an avid reader. 

I deduced that I must be dreaming. To seal the deal, I did a reality check. 

I thought to myself about how vivid this dream was. There were many possibilities, but I wanted to do something unheard of. 

I wanted to challenge myself. More specifically, I wanted to challenge my doubt. 

If you've ever done something extremely risky in a lucid dream, you may have had the thought: _but what if this isn't a dream_. I wanted to put myself out there and challenge those thoughts that hold me back.

Therefore, I decided to go streaking.  ::D: 

Just as I was taking off my clothes, my mother came into the room. 

"Hey, I'm taking off my clothes because -" I stopped mid-sentence before realizing that she wouldn't understand anyways and proceeded with undressing. 

 It was kind of weird to undress right beside her. 

 I stood naked on the porch. It was pouring rain, leaving muddy puddles in the grass.

 I bolted out the door and felt the mud squish between my bare toes. The rain hit my skin as I continued and ran into the forest. 

 This sensation was absolutely exhilarating. 

 I couldn't believe how real everything felt. As I was running, I kept having to do reality checks just to make sure that I was actually dreaming. 

 I was thinking just as clear as I would think in waking life, and this only added to the vividness. I jumped over thorn bushes and splashed over puddles as I ran. An animalistic energy took hold of me and I felt like my spirit was being set free. 

After I woke up from that, I decided that it was so worth it that I vowed to do it again sometime.  :tongue2: 



*Street without a Street*

 I remember a short fragment about driving on a road and then making a left onto a street, but the street didn't actually have a road. It was just grass with a street sign on it. 

 If you kept following the "street" it would lead to an actual street and there was something really important about the house at the end of it. 

*Atras the Teacher*

 I was in a university class taught by an undergrad. 

 Our teacher was Atras. 

 He was teaching the class something about myths or new age. He pulled me aside because he wanted to show me some really interesting discoveries he made.

 He showed me how many organic particles would form fractal patterns when diffused in water. This had a really important metaphysical significance, but I can't remember what. 

 The rest of the class got really interested in this as well.

 His classroom looked pretty wicked. I think there was an alter at the far end.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Well, that escalated quickly.* 

 My chemistry class was starting a couple weeks ahead of schedule, so I had to drive up to campus to go to this class. The professor told us that he would introduce himself tomorrow, but for today we would just review. He said that there would be a quiz at the end of every lecture after class. I found that this was going to be problematic for me, since I had other classes directly after.

 After the class was over, I boarded a bus. The bus driver didn't wait for me to sit down though, and immediately sped up. 

 I grabbed onto a pole for dear life. The bus continued to accelerate down a steep hill and I was practically hanging on to this pole and my feet were in the air from the extreme gravitational forces. 

 The bus driver then lost control of the vehicle and drove into a lake.

 And then we all died and I woke up.  ::|: 

*Weed Pulling*

 I was pulling weeds in the flower garden when I noticed that quite a few of the "weeds" were actually carrots.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Heh. I guess I need to go into more detail when I write stuff in my journal. 

Last night for one of my dreams I wrote "_emotional, Ramenita_ (dafuq?), _spy, restaurant_"

No idea what that was about....So...moving on.  ::D: 

*There's Bears Here?*

 I was chilling out in front of the woods near my backyard when I spotted a black bear and her cubs.

 I didn't know there were bears here!

 I put my dog back inside the house and told my mom. She said that they occasionally passed by.

 We sat down in the back yard and watched them. And then it started snowing. 

 I thought, "snowing is a dream sign for me. It's August. Is this a dream?" And did a reality check. But it passed.  :Sad: 

 "I can't believe it's snowing in August!"

 "Well, this is Michigan," my mother added. 

 I think our dog got out of the house again and started messing with the bears, which then caused the mother to get pissed off. 

 We decided to go back inside. As soon as we closed the door, we turned around and saw a giant back of bears running towards our house. Leading them, was Taylor Lautner dressed up as a native american.  ::?:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Long Presentation*

 My school was having us go to a really long presentation done by some comedians. They made great use of the audience, and it kind of reminded me of those videos where people got involved in some kind of activity, but they didn't know they were actually being pranked. 

 Halfway through the show, they switched gears and decided to get on a more serious tone. I decided to leave the room at this point, since I heard it was really boring after this. I went into another large theater room and they were just beginning the same presentation except it was being done for a much younger audience. I decided to watch this one instead, cause it was be funny to see how young children reacted to this on stage. 

 I swear this dream felt like hours. 

*Atras and Being Emotional*

 Something really set me off and I was on an emotional rampage. I was getting pissed off at anything. 

 I was in a classroom and sitting down at the back. Atras had a friend with him, a young lady, and they were trying to strike up a conversation with me about what music I was listening to.

 I told them to piss off. 

 ::chuckle:: 

* My Hair Straightener, the asparagus* 

 I was running kind of late for work, so I decided that I would straighten my hair at work instead. 

 I tried plugging in my hair straightener, but it kept turning into an asparagus. 

 This was not working well at all.

*BEHIND YOU!*

 I was in a dark room watching an author write a novel.

 Suddenly, I see slenderman appear behind her. 



 I try to warn her, but she can't hear me. 

 He then grabs her with his arms and pulls her into the darkness and into the ender world. 

 We try to find her. Her house is really trippy and like running through green fun house mirrors. 

*So that's why...*

 I was standing on my driveway when a car pulls in and a young lady gets out.

 She explains to me that she was a friend of mine when we were only two or three. I don't remember her, but I go along with it. 

 "I wanted to apologize for stealing your Ken doll," she says, "I felt really embarrassed, but this is actually what happened to him." 

 She brings a can of white paint out of her car and then opens the lid. Ken and Barbie are cuddling in the paint can and making out, as if it was a hot tub. Ken's head is dented because she tried to close the lid on his head. The paint has long since solidified.

 I completely lose it and burst out laughing. This is probably the most ridiculously funny thing I've seen in awhile. I wake up, and then laugh for another good five minutes.  :tongue2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

I didn't really want to post this dream, but it wouldn't be Zukin's Dream Journal if I didn't.  :tongue2: 

*Was I Drugged?*

 I was making out with Izam. Things were getting hot and heavy, but I started really zoning out. I think I started thinking about Final Fantasy and my thoughts were getting really vivid about that game. 

 Izam noticed that I wasn't reacting as I normally do and commented.

 I realized that I didn't even remember the past ten minutes. 

 We decided to bounce since it was getting late anyways. He lived on my street, so I decided to walk home.

 About halfway home, I realized that I wasn't wearing any clothes. I thought to myself, I must have forgotten to get dressed when I left. Hell, I didn't remember even getting undressed! 

 It was too late to turn back now, so I grabbed a random shopping cart sitting in the middle of the street and strolled home. 

 My thought process - _well, I've always wanted to go streaking anyways_. 

 I had to hide in a few bushes and I'm pretty sure I freaked a few neighbors out, but I eventually made it home. When I got inside the house, I dodged any person and ran to my room to put some clothes on. 

 Izam rung the door bell. He was holding a shopping card full of clothes and blankets and said, "you forgot some important stuff at my house." He was also nude except he was wearing only a shirt. 

 "I don't remember bringing this blanket to your house," I whispered, as I unfolded the blanket from the shopping cart.

 The blanket was surprisingly heavy, and when I lifted it out of the cart it fell to the ground, unrolled, and wrapped inside was my NAKED MALE COWORKER.

 WHAT THE FUCK

 "....Izam...What's he doing in there?" I asked. 

 "I guess I never told you that I swing both ways..." He whispered..."And that I find males quite intriguing in bed." 

 ::shock:: 

 At this point in time, I was so shocked I did a reality check. I would have discovered that I was dreaming had I realized that it's not normal for humans to have six fingers.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Nightmare Desire*

 I was driving out of Izam's driveway. It was really late at night and I decided to take a different way home tonight. 

 I followed a truck onto a county highway, which then tapered off into a smaller road.

 My transmission was having issues and I lost sight of the truck. I was now the only car on this really dark and creepy road. 

 My headlights were going dim too. 



 I had my windows rolled down, and I could make out the faint cries of children somewhere nearby. 

 I had an eerie feeling that I was getting closer to them. 

 My car then completely gave out, leaving me stranded on this ominous road alone. 

_This road is so fucking creepy_, I thought to myself.

 I did a reality check and confirmed my suspicions that I was dreaming. 

 I stood there for a moment, realizing that I had pretty much completely screwed myself over. This dream would probably have been a lot less scarier if I didn't know that I was dreaming.

 Because now that I knew...

_Don't think anything scary, Zukin! Don't think anything scary!_ 

 I felt as if I had already created a monster just by trying not to think about it. 

 I thought to myself again, _but why not have a nightmare? Why not have a good thrill tonight? I'll just let this progress!
_

 And then Slenderman appeared from the darkness. 

_OH FUCK OH FUCK OH FUCK_

_ I DID NOT ASK FOR THIS!!!_

_I DON'T EVEN KNOW HOW TO FIGHT THIS FUCKER!_ 

 Horrified I tried to run but then tripped over a damn rock and fell to the ground. Slender man then hovered over me so fucking creepily. Way too close for comfort.

 I had a false awakening. 

 I walked to the bathroom. People were in the bathroom trying to fix the pipes.

 This didn't feel real. I did another reality check - dreaming.

 My memory gets shitty here, but I still remember being mildly disturbed, yet amused. I think the bath tub filled up with blood or something, but it wasn't too bad.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Out of town for a few days - no internet

----------


## Queen Zukin

I have returned  :Eek: 

I'm just going to post the dream from last night, since it was kind of interesting. 

*Prescription Pill Party*

 I was hanging out at my friend's house. He was having a small party. 

 A few minutes later, some more guests arrived. 

 Dread and several of his friends walked into the living room. I think we were both kind of shocked to see each other here, but at the same time I felt as if we weren't surprised by this at all. 

 Dread and I started talking, catching up with each other about how our lives have been. I told him that everything has been looking up for me recently, and he told me some things about his life that I won't go into here. I felt that familiar energy of his, and I am 100% certain that this was indeed Dread. 

 After a few more minutes of talking, the host came into the room and said that he was going to invite a few more people to the party and that he needed us to go into town to get some snacks for the guests.

 When we got back to his house, there were _hundreds_ of people lined up at the door trying to get into the party. 

 There were these weird old women stopping people and signing fake prescriptions. The women told the guests that they had to run into town and get the prescription drugs to be aloud into the party. 

 I saw Izam walk by and instantly thought, _Christ on a bike, this is going to get REAL awkward REAL fast - boyfriend meets exboyfriend._

 Izam seemed to be the star of the party, everyone was waving at him and he didn't even need to wait in line. They just let him in when they saw him. 

 They wouldn't let us in without the prescription drugs, so I curiously followed another party goer to the drugstore and watched her try to get the pills. There were like ten people in line at the pharmacy, all with the same forged prescription. I chuckled at how suspicious all of this must look.

 When the brown haired girl in front of me got to the pharmacy technician, she told her that the drugs were for her mood disorder. The pharmacy technician refused to get her the drugs, however, because the bar code on her slip wouldn't read. 

 The scene skips, and I am walking down the chemistry building at campus. Somehow, I acquired the prescription pills but I didn't really want to go to the party anymore. I felt like blowing shit up instead.  ::chuckle:: 

 I was really curious as to what the pills were for and why they required them for entry into the party. So I decided to see if I could identify them based on what they reacted with. 

 When I got in the lab, a professor said something raunchy to me so I told him to fuck off. 

 I was insulted that a chemistry professor would say this to me, and felt worse since I knew I would have to deal with him more in the future since chemistry is my major. 

 On the door of the lab was a purple flier. It said that whatever student could figure out a new logic scheme to identify chemicals (or something along those lines) would receive a large grant that would go to the chemistry department. 

 I decided to take up this challenge as an importunity to say _FUCK OFF_ again to that professor.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Dirvnig Drnuk* 

 I was really drunk and pretty stupid, and somehow I got the notion that I needed to drive somewhere. 

 I was literally drinking bacardi as I drove and then I realized that my brakes weren't working either. I think I may have known this from the beginning though, because I remember being told that it was an electrical problem. 

 I kept spinning out and missing the road. My brakes failed and I lost control of the car. I was really surprised that I didn't die. 

 Apparently I didn't learn my lesson because I just kept driving after that, getting significantly more worse too. I think I was hallucinating  ::chuckle:: , cause the road kept reappearing and then disappearing.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Fire and Ice Castles*

 I was in a mythical land where there existed two castles, a castle made out of ice and a castle of fire. Each castle had its own species of intelligent life living there, and within the deepest walls of the castle was an orb that united each species and gave power to whoever possessed it. 

 The fire and ice species were enemies of each other.

 I was a rogue and was trying to raid the ice castle and capture their orb. 



 I was human and looked very different from their species so I didn't fit in. I had to stealthily move across corners and up stairs. 

 I passed a large icy dining hall where all of the ice species were eating. They looked like giant frogs or something. 

 I found a hidden staircase that led me upstairs and into a hallway. In front of me stood the orb. 

 I took it, and as soon as I touched it the castle grew silent. I felt the unity of the castle fall to pieces. 

 The ice people began to attack me, but with my newfound power I was able to defeat  them easily. I could freeze them in place or shoot jets of ice at them. It was magnificent. 

 My next mission was to raid the fire castle. 

 They were expecting me. 

 They shot streams of fire at me and I countered it with ice.

 The leader of the fire people came out of his castle and told everyone to cease fire. He wanted to talk to me in private. 

 He lead me up to a meeting room and down into an archive. 

 He gave me some sort of book and I read it. Apparently, every 100 years or something, a rogue is reborn to try and gain power over the castles. The name of the last rogue matched my own.

*Sage Cleansing*

 For some reason, there was a man in our house doing a cleansing with sage. He looked like a shaman and was really old. 

 I didn't know what he was doing the cleansing for, but everyone in the house accepted it. 

 I went back into my bedroom. There were creepy pictures hanging on the wall. I thought to myself if I had known that he was coming I would have cleaned my room up first. 

*August Snow*

 Snowing in August.

*Forgetfulness*

 I was driving to the beach when I realized that I not only forgot my hoop, but also my swim suit. derp.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Bloody Tears*

 I don't know why I sometimes have dreams in which I get so emotional about every little damn thing. 

 I was teaching a hooping class in one of the empty rooms in our house. 

 My mom got really involved in it and became the leader. She happened to say some really nasty things to me in front of my peers and this really upset me.

 I disconnected from them and sat in my room in tears. I was crying blood and my wrists were bleeding too. It was really strange. The thought did cross my mind that it wasn't normal to cry blood, but I don't think it progressed much further than that. 

 Near the end of the dream the students came back in from being inside. 

 One of them had a bloody wound on his forehead. I asked him what happened and he said, 

 "I used to be a really great hooper, until I took an arrow to the forehead!!!"

 ::chuckle:: 

 Apparently, one of the girls was practicing her arching in the lawn and he got shot in the forehead with an arrow. Despite the gashing wound (and the arrow still sticking out of his head) he didn't seem to be in much pain.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*On Bail*

 Apparently a cop caught me drinking and sent me to jail.

 I either had to pay $303 or spend 303 nights there. I was pissed cause this was really going to interfere with my college semester. 

 My mom was pissed too and wouldn't help me pay the bail. 

 I spent maybe a week there. It was a really interesting prison. One of my coworkers was my parole officer and another coworker was in prison with me too. 

 My mother tried to make an arrangement with the judge so that instead of spending $303 or 303 nights there, I would have to spend 2553 weekends there instead. This way, I would get my college education and still pay off my time.

 I thought this wasn't fair though, cause spending 2553 weekends comes out to be approximately 49 years of weekendless free years.  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

I'm really silly and forgot to bring my computer charger with me to campus. 

*Meeting the Guardians*

I was a young girl, around 10 or 11 years old. I slept in the same room with my sister and every night really strange things would occur. She would sleep walk and talk, but the things she said were really disturbing. It was as if she became someone else at night. 

 So, every night I would have to resist her attacking me.

 One night, she whispered to me, "Stop resisting. The plot needs to move forward."

 I thought about this for a moment. What a strange thing to say. 

 But what if she was right? Every night it felt like we were going in circles, the same thing all the time. It really did feel like our "plot" was getting stuck because I kept resisting her. 

 "Fine," I whispered back. 

 She smiled and took her knife and put it against my neck. She slid it across the skin while pushing down, I felt my adrenaline rushing and my skin breaking. 

 A few minutes later, I was dead. 

 ~ ~ ~ ~

 "Where's Lizzy?" The store manager asked. 

 "I 'unno," I replied back. I was now a young boy, around 12 to 14. Apparently Lizzy was my sister, and all of us worked in a family business alongside the road in the middle of nowhere. 

 "She was supposed to be here an hour ago," my father vented. 

 A man came busting through the door with a wild look on his face and stammered, "Lizzy...she's dead!" He didn't look related to us. He kind of looked like Chuck Norris. 

 Everyone was in a frenzy. 

 Later in the night I was standing outside on the road. It was pitch black outside. 

 I was the only one standing here. There wasn't anything here for miles but crops upon crops. 

_ I feel like I've been here before._ 

 An eerie light was coming from the horizon. It was getting closer and closer and closer. 

 In the light I saw a silhouette of an angel walking towards me. He was rather tall and his wings were spread out. 

 As he got closer I could see him more clearly in the ominous light.

 He had long silver hair and silver wings. 



 "I'd hate to be the bearer of bad news, but I am not a good angel," he said in his deep voice, "however I think it fair to alert you as to what is happening on our plane." 

_I feel like I've been here before..._

 "Your sister fell victim to a dark angel, but not in vein. It had to happen - to let the plot progress. You see, on our plane there is a war between the good guardians and the bad guardians. I am on neither side, simply a messenger." 

 His voice had a strange scowl to it.

 "And since you're family will be torn in the middle of the war, you should meet some of the guardians that are on your side." 

_ I had a strong sense of deja vu. I have definitely been here before. I feel like I've dreamed this dream several times over._ 

 "Meet the first Guardian - _Change_."

 The Guardian was a small tree. The tree was luscious and green, but as I continued to look at it the branches slowly withered away, the leaves became dry and crisp, and the tree died. I felt an overwhelming sadness. 

 "Meet the second Guardian." 

 This Guardian was simply a square, metallic portal. I wondered what it represented. 

 "And the third Guardians - _Love and Care_."  

_Love and Care_ were and old couple holding hands. They radiated with pink energy. They put there hand out to shake and when our hands met I felt elated with unconditional love. 

 "And lastly - a close friend of mine." 

 He appeared behind me. He had wings like the messenger angel, but he looked dark and full of strife. 

 He reminded me of Vincent Valentine. 



 Woke up right after that. I really feel like I have had this dream a few times before, but I just didn't remember it.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I don't think I even got enough sleep last night to get any REM

----------


## Queen Zukin

I has computer again.  ::D: 

*Lovely New Adoption*

 My family adopted one of my coworkers. It turned out that he made an excellent addition to our family, and was VERY much loved and adored.

 And then redneck assassins tried to attack him, so we had to band together as a family to save his life!!

----------


## Queen Zukin

Lotsa sleep walking, no recall

----------


## Queen Zukin

No sleep whatsoever was had.  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Finally got a mate!*

 Our dove, which we used to have before I went to college and gave it away, was now with us again. And somehow, it had a baby. 

 The chick was white like our dove, but its tail feathers had streaks of red. My mother joked and said, "what do you think he mated with, a cardinal?" 

 I came back later and suddenly there were two more doves partners. They were in a mating frenzy. 

*No Light*

 I was in some kind of dream when I realized that I was dreaming. It was kind of dark in the house so I wanted to turn on some lights but none of the lights would work. This seems to always happen when I'm lucid. I tried zapping the lights on but of course, nothing. I forgot the rest of the dream.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*The Hunt*

 I was with Dread's friends and we wanted to smoke but no one had a bong or paper or anything. 

 "There has to be _something_ we can use in this garage," one of his friends said while standing in my garage. 

 Unless he is extremely creative, I could practically reassure him otherwise.

 "Dude, your dads an alcoholic there has to be _something_," another friend commented.

 Wow, thanks. 

 I let them carry on with their search. I think I went to go look for my father at this point, who I found trying to pay the pills drunkenly. He spelled our last name wrong. _Way_ wrong.  

 I laughed about this and made a joke and we laughed together cause that spelling was freaking hilarious. 

 And then later we turned the garage into a pool. It was pretty wicked.

 A new person moved into the house next to us. Her daughter's name was Rachel. She was about 10 years old, and was really really really tiny for her age. 

 She came over to our house and was really timid and afraid of our dog.

* Crystal Beach*

 I was at a beach with my mother. It was an absolutely gorgeous beach, but it wasn't like most beaches. 

 In the water were little bunches of orange crystals. I was trying to wade around them, because they looked horribly painful to step on. 

 Some of the crystals had grown so huge they were sticking out above the water, and on the horizon I could see a giant mountain made out of these beautiful orange crystals. It was snowing on the mountain, giving it a blue hue too. It was absolutely beautiful.

 I continued to wade out in the water and put my hand on one of the crystals.

 It made a noise.

 The crystals were _alive_. 

 They grew in colonies. It blew my mind to look out on the beautiful horizon and think that that giant crystal mountain out there was actually a living organism.

 It was so stunning.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Dear recall,

what dafuq? 

Z

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Heeeey Sexay Laaadaaay*

 I was making an appointment with my concentration adviser, who also had knowledge of the place that I was going to be studying at. 

 She was kind of strict and really conservative though, so I knew impressing her would be difficult. 

 Another student came along with me, who was also trying to get on her good side. We started getting into a really weird conversation about toilets, and then Gangnam Style starts playing on the radio above us. 





 I couldn't believe they were playing this here. 

 I wouldn't be able to take the rest of this meeting seriously, especially after the 

_heeeeey sexxxaaay llaaadaaayyy_

*Whoever did this needs to be fired*

 I was randomly called in to work. They changed the machines that the cash registers use to some weird new program that I couldn't get used to.

 It would stop me after every item and prompt me to talk to the customer about the sales on that item.

 This new system was really pissing me off.

 I talked to the other employees and they generally agreed.

----------


## Queen Zukin

my recall:

 ::ghosttown:: 

time to start making myself try again!

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Andrew Who Steals Kids*

This is a really fuckin weird dream.

I was a teenager, but I was riding a bus or something over to Izam's house. I was near his neighborhood when I became interested in a man who was cutting down a tree. 

 I asked him why he was cutting down the tree, and he told me something really strange that didn't make sense. His entire character didn't make sense. He told me his name was Andrew. 

 "Look at that tree that I'm cutting down. How old is it?"

 I looked at the rings that the tree made. I counted 14 rings, but then the rings got increasingly smaller and more compact too, I would guess that there were around 20 more. 

 There was something wrong with the tree though. 

 And then suddenly, I was a child. The tree turned me into a child or something, and then there was a cutscene about a woman. 

 She was investigating this Andrew character because a trail of suspicion was leading up to him. She believed that he was responsible for the abduction of several children. 

 The scene went back to me standing in Andrew's lawn. I don't think this scene really registered with me, because for some reason I felt a strong parental attraction to him. 

 "Go get your stuff and bring it back here," he said. 

 It was suddenly night time now and I was walking down the road back to my  house.

 I passed the woman who I saw earlier in the cutscene. Both of us were just exiting the gated neighborhood. I intuitively knew that she was walking to the farm, on a lead, and going to dig something/someone up. 

 "What are you doing here, walking so late at night?" She asked me, as I was still just a small child.

 "I'm going home to get my stuff," I replied happily. 

 "Oh....you must be with _Andrew_."

* The Tree of Quick Escalation* 

 I was standing in the kitchen with my mother. She was showing me the new tree that she got.

 It was kind of a scrimpy looking tree. 

 She went on talking about something else, and during her conversation she made a growling noise, imitating our dog. 

 We heard a growl come back to us. 

_ What the fuck? That wasn't the tree...was it?_

 My mother and I exchanged confused looks.

 I growled.

 The tree furiously growled back at me. 

 "Woah!" 

 At first I thought this was pretty damn cool. We have a tree that can growl! 

 But then, suddenly, the tree burst into flames and smoke. The tree grew quickly around our kitchen and had vines of smoke and fire reaching off of it. 



_"MORTALS! WONDERS OF FAWN! YOU SHALL BOW DOWN TO ME!"_

 This was one hell of a pissed off tree. It started listing its demands when I woke up.

 Lesson learned - trees are easily pissed off in Zukin's dream world.

* Plane Crash*

 I was camping out on the lawn of my highschool when I look up to the sky and see a strange plane flying haphazardly in the sky, and very low to the ground. 

 I kept watching it, and then it crashed right next to my tent and caught on fire in a big bang. The pilot survived though, but he was a bit wacked out. 

*Izam frag*

 Something about me being pissed off, and Izam had a shield and a sword (which is normal for him <3).

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Remote Videos and Shadows*

 I was on my laptop and I had my webcam going. Sometimes my webcam does this thing where it flickers and the room will momentarily change colors or it will go back to a frame from awhile ago. 

 It was doing that again this time, but even worse. The frames weren't catching up to real time. In fact, the computer screen was showing something completely different than what it should have been.

 Instead of seeing my face, it looked as though the camera feed was coming from the cellar. Things were moved around though, this looked like perhaps the room setup of the people who lived here before us. 

 The screen started splitting and it was now showing different camera feeds from different parts of the house. The house actually looked really creepy. 

It looked burnt. Decayed. Abandoned.

 I kept looking at the screen, there was a feed from almost directly behind me.

 I saw a shadow on the camera feed, it was a large, ominous shadow. It looked like a man wearing a suit with a hat. 

 I quickly looked behind me to see if anyone was actually there...but there was no one there. 

 I looked back at the screen again, but it was gone as well. 

 One of the screens appeared to have a feed coming from the forest. I wondered why these cameras were placed where they were.

 I went outside to locate the camera and I brought my laptop with me. 

 Through the video feed of the forest camera, the forest looked burned as if a forest fire had freshly wiped through the area. But everything around me still looked normal...

----------


## Queen Zukin

Noooooo recall  :Sad:  

maybe i should sleep more

----------


## Queen Zukin

that ain't gonna happen ^

*Pink Dress and a Mohawk*

I was driving through my campus town with Izam and his friend. We passed by a street where I used to live and I saw Dread...wearing a long pink dress. He had his hair up in a mohawk and had much make up on. 

 What the fuck?

 I thought about it for a moment and then realized that that's completely normal for him, and I shouldn't be surprised anymore.

----------


## Queen Zukin

errrm

so i woke up 

and was like

what da fuck kinda dream was that??!

thought about writing it down and was like naaah i'll remember!!

I forgot. 

All I know is that it had something to do with a man with a gun, and I remember the gun smoke. I'm not sure if he was a bad guy, but he was kind of cool looking and everything looked wild west.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Don't Eat Those Muffins*

 My mother and I were at a reception for a university. There was a shit ton of rich people there, like, billionaires. I'm not sure how we were invited, but we were.

 My mom and I were going batshit insane about the amount of chocolate that was there. There was chocolate EVERYWHERE. Chocolate fountains, chocolate covered this, chocolate covered that, it was like heaven. 

 We were munching on some chocolate muffins when a lady approaches us and tells us that we are eating too much of the chocolate. 

 We pretend like we care, and when she leaves, we continue to eat the chocolate. 

 I then get a phone call from the hostess, who tells us that if we don't stop eating the chocolate then she is going to set our house on fire. 

 Wow, protective over your chocolate much?

 Well, we sneak a few more bites and then leave. 

 My mom went to bed and I decide to sit outside on the porch for a few minutes. I'm sitting on an area of the porch that isn't easily visible to outsiders. 

 I notice someone coming closer to the house, mind you it's past midnight, and I see that he has a knife and a can of gasoline. 

 He pours the gasoline all over the porch and lights the porch on fire. 

 I got off the porch without him seeing me and immediately called my mom, who was upstairs sleeping. I hoped to god that she answered her phone, but I woke up.

----------


## Queen Zukin

AHHHH

*You Better Not, Bitch~!*

 Izam and I were over at my cooperative house. They were having some sort of session where members could talk anonymously to other members, but guests were allowed to participate too. 

 Someone wrote a note to Izam with her phone number attached. I was pretty pissed off, since everyone living in that house knows that we are a couple. 

 A different guest who was participating in the session did almost the exact same thing to me, though. He confessed his attraction and despite it being anonymous, he then came over to me and tried to get friendly with me. I kept rejecting his advances.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*You're Doing it Wrong!*

 I was back working at my summer job. They called me in to cover a shift, I believe. 

 Our boss was now super strict about everything, and she was nitpicking the way I even held items, telling me that I should be flexing my hands differently to scan them, and so on. She was nitpicking so much that I couldn't keep up with what I was supposed to do and I was getting very behind.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*A Female Crush*

I can't believe my brain made me dream this. Thanks, brain. 

I was in some kind of beautiful park with three other housemates. One of them was a female in the group who I have had a slight girl-crush on. 

 We walked over a wooden bridge crossing a small creek, and kissed. I kissed a girl. _And I really fucking liked it._ 

 At the back of my head I kept thinking about Izam, my conscience was going off like a mad alarm, and I kept thinking that this was cheating on him. It stopped me from really enjoying a lot of the kiss, since he wouldn't approve.

 It was really nice, though.

*So Many Donuts*

 I was in my biology class and we were taking a quiz and eating donuts, but most of the stuff on the quiz was statistics. I hadn't studied for this. A classmate turned on some loud music and I couldn't concentrate with the music on so I went in the hall to finish my quiz. 

 When I stepped out into the hall all of the fire alarms went off and we had to evacuate the building. 

 It turned out it was a false alarm, so we went back to class and ate more donuts. There was now a construction man with a jackhammer in the room and it was all sealed off with construction tape. I sat down on a railing and ate more donuts. 

 I went outside, still with the box of donuts in my arms, and sat down on a bench. Dread literally came and sat down on top of me. _Dafuq are you doing, I'm eating muh donuts._ 

 Konsento sat down next to me, looked up at Dread sitting on top of me, gave me a puzzled look, and ran off. 

 And then I ate more donuts.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Channeling!*

I was in my bedroom at the campus house I live in. 

_Background story: this house is thought to be haunted - apparently, many years ago, someone committed suicide where my closet is now._ 

 It was the middle of the night, I'm not sure why I was walking around the room, but I was. 

 I kind of felt creeped out. 

 I felt something take a hold over me, and I started talking without control over it. I fell to the ground and started speaking through my throat in tongues. I didn't have any control over what I was saying, it just came out. 

*I Hate Piano Lessons*

 I had an online piano teacher who was trying to teach me some classical music. I was getting really fed up and I told the teacher that I didn't want to play this kind of music anymore because I couldn't relate to it. 

 My teacher didn't understand, and told me just to keep practicing. 

 I refused. I didn't want to play the music if it didn't have meaning to me. I told my piano teacher that he could shove it, and I started playing an old favorite of mine.

*Capillary Tubes*

 I was at a party and there was broken capillary tubes all over the ground. I started picking them up and putting them in the trash. There were so many, I was confused how they got here, and who was doing chemistry at a frat party. I kept picking them up and putting them in the trash.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Sleep Talk a Conversation*

 My room mate was sleep talking a lot last night, which is probably why I had this dream. 

 She was sleep talking long sentences about what she was dreaming. The dream was a casual, boring dream but it was interesting to watch this play out.

----------


## Queen Zukin

_Monday, October 1st 2012_

*Pressurized Glass*

 I was Harry Potter and I was with Hermione and Ron and one other person, maybe Sirius Black. We had been fighting for awhile and found ourselves stuck in a room in a tall building. One of the room's walls was a giant glass window that had a nice view. 

 The room was filling up with water and some kind of pressurized gas. We had to get out immediately, but there wasn't really a way out (no door) unless we wanted to jump out the window. 

 It may have been by my doing, since I usually _do defy the laws of physics anyways_  :tongue2: , but somehow we managed to break the glass from the outside in. Therefore, there were glass shards everywhere around the room. 

 The gas that was blowing into the room was having weird interactions with the glass, making it slowly move towards me. 

 Suddenly, a glass shard picked up enough speed that it came flying towards me. I managed to dodge that one, but not the next few. 

 I knew this was going to get really serious in a matter of minutes, as more and more glass shards were picking up speed and flying towards me. 

 I leaped over to the broken window and looked out of it. I had two choices. I could either...jump...or I could walk across the snowy, icy ledge to the other apartment room. I picked the latter. 

 When I got inside I found a few pets sleeping on the floor. All seemed calm here.

 Until a woman turned the corner.

_"I thought I took care of you already,"_ she scowled. We then begun to fight each other to the death. 

 I also remember something about a giant circular platform that was blue and black. It had skulls on it, and something to do with a reaper. So perhaps that was the first part of the dream that I forgot.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Monster Inside Me*

 I was watching a movie with my mother. It was an abstract, independent horror film. It was disturbing in a very unusual way and it was black and white. 

 I become a part of the horror movie. I am now the main character.

 I'm in a dark room. It's so dark I can't even see the walls. All that I can see is a little girl playing with a doll. But there is something standing behind her. It has long claws and burnt, black skin. 

 It reaches around her, she screams. The creature crushes the little girl's bones with his strength, and squeezes her until blood begins to drip out of her like a squeezed orange. 



 His black claws are so long that they encompass her entire body, squeezing every last drip of life out of her. 

 I am surrounded in the dark by this horrific creature. I run into the darkness. 

 I witness many deaths from this creature. 

 I find myself in a small castle. A symphony is playing in the middle of the room. There isn't any audience, just the symphony. 

 I listen to the man who plays the cello. The sound of his cello reverberates on every wall and comes back to my ears as perfection. He seems to lead the symphony with the melody of his cello. 

 I sense a change of atmosphere. 

 I am standing next to the staircase, above the symphony. I had been watching the man with the cello for so long that I had forgotten about the darkness, but felt it again. 

 I looked to my left and down the stone hallway. For a moment I thought I saw a presence. Things were turning black and white again, and the symphony began to slide their perfect melody into something darker. 

_"Not the cello player, not the cello player!"_ I think to myself, longing for whatever is coming to avoid him and his enchanting music. 

 I don't know where the creature is, but I can sense that it is getting closer. 

 I hear footsteps to my left. But then I hear them to my right. 

 I quickly glance to make sure everyone in the symphony is still alive, but when I look back up I see the darkness is beginning to return. 

_"Not the cello player, not him!"_ I scream in my mind. 

 I hear the clawing of the creature's claws against the marble. But I still can't tell where he is. I can feel him approaching. I hear his groan. 

 He appears below me, having crawled up the staircase's wall. 

_"It's not him I want, it's you,"_ his raspy dark voice echoes towards me from the lowest layers of hell. 

 I paralyze in fear. 

_"And - It's you that is the monster, my dear."_ 

 Truth hit me like a bullet. It was me that had killed all of those innocent people, but I blocked that memory from my mind and replaced it with something that I could reason with. Because I had committed crimes only a _monster_ could live with. 

 "And so I've clawed my way up from hell to drag you back down with me," the angel of darkness sneered. 

 I immediately woke up and was frozen in heavy sleep paralysis. My room was warping around me. 

 I slipped back into the darkness and continued to run, darkness chasing darkness. 

 I woke back up to sleep paralysis and eventually managed to get out of it.

Art Credit

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Just for Bronies*

I was doing some very early holiday shopping. I drove past a store that had a neat logo and was called _Bronies_. 

 I looked through the window and saw that everything in the store was related to _My Little Pony_.  ::chuckle::  

I laughed pretty hard at that, cause I wouldn't think a store like that would ever exist in a small conservative town like this.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I had a dream that I was being viciously attacked. The man had me by the hand and was clawing at me. I woke up and realized that I, myself, had actually been viciously clawing away, and about to rip my own thumb off. Damn.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Cat Woman's Gang*

A fellow exchange student and I were in Germany. We found this really epic blue cave/trench that had a swinging bridge going across it. We decided to descend into the cave, but first she wanted me to take a picture of her on the swinging bridge. 

 I accidentally took a video, but I thought it was better than a picture anyways. She wanted to go down into the deep blue cave, so I took a video of her climbing down the rock.

 She was standing in the deep, blue cave looking up at me smiling, when I noticed a figure appearing from the shadows. 

_Christ on a bike, who the fuck is that?_ 

 The figure...it...it looked like..._catwoman_. 



 My friend and I exchanged puzzled looks. 

 And then out of the shadows more and more men followed her. What the serious fuck? 

 My friend realized it was definitely time to get the fuck out of that cave, so she climbed back up and out of it and we ran off.

 I think this dream either lead into this next part...Or this next part was entirely a different dream. 

 Anyways, I was running through the chemistry building. Faculty were giving me really strange and annoyed looks. I was trying to find my way out. 

 I kept finding myself in old, beautifully furnished rooms. I was really surprised that at our university could afford this. 

 Somehow, I got stuck on yet another swinging bridge that was suspended in a supermarket. It was kind of scary because it was under construction so parts of it were really unstable. I think the entire supermarket was just an entire mess, because everyone was lost and even if you were on the ground, the place was still a colorful maze.

----------


## Queen Zukin

so sick  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

I was so sick last night that I had to take a dramamine to go to sleep, put me right out I haven't slept that good in awhile. 

 I remember having a pretty good adventure dream, though I can't put my finger on it now. Maybe I'll update if I remember.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I forgot to write up my dreams for last-last night, so they'll be mixed in with the ones for last night.

*Eating Chemicals*

 I was in my biolab. We were doing an experiment that involved catechol. We had several vials full of varying amounts, when I randomly decided to chug down an entire vial.  ::?: 

*Izam Dream*

 I had a dream about Izam and I. It's kind of personal though, so it won't be shared. 

*Assignment Stressmare*

 I walked into one of my lab classes and realized that I was supposed to do a pre-lab. It was really stressful since I've been a perfectionist this year. 

*Tripping*

 Had a dream I was lightly tripping on acid. I was in my room looking out the window.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Against the Lions*

 I was in some kind of high-tech building. It was rapidly flooding with water. We were climbing up the floors trying to escape, but each floor was bursting with water. There was this girl who seriously looked like dora the explorer who was trying to kill us all.

 Apparently we were in some kind of spaceship, because she trapped some of my team in a compartment and then ejected them from the ship. 

 The tables turned and now I was on some kind of island with a lion. The island looked like it was starting to flood over too, but it wasn't that bad yet. 

 I saw the dora girl and she motioned me to follow her. She told me that every month in order to survive we would have to stand up against the lion. We would have to look it straight in the eyes while it growled. 

 We walked to the old ruins where the lion was sleeping. It took an aggressive posture upon seeing us. She went first and succeeded. I tried it next. I looked it straight into the eyes and expressed my dominance over it. 

 She told me that we would be safe from danger for the next month, but at the end of the month we'd have to repeat the process with no guarantee of success. 

 I watched two men trying to paddle across one of the flooded sections of the river. They hadn't stood up against the lion yet and then were eaten by the river. 

 What a strange dream. 

* Rearranged*

 The house that I am living in got completely rearranged and now I was living in a room that was red. I was showing my mother the house and I kept jumping over the stair railing and almost dying.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I keep having a lot of stress-mares about not turning assignments in on time. In the dream I have already done the assignment but I just forgot to bring it to class, and apparently that assignment was worth a good portion of our grade. I try to convince the professor to let me quickly run home and get it, but they refuse and deduct 10% off of the final grade for it being late.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Sleepless nights

----------


## Queen Zukin

swirling vortexes

someone put one of my texts on textsfromlastnight.com

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Haunted Bathroom*

I was inside a campus building when I had the urge to use the bathroom. I searched for a bathroom but all I could find was a really small one that was poorly lit. The light switches were barely, if at all, working. 

I sat down on the toilet when I began to see shadows in the reflection of the mirror. This was kind of creeping me out. 

 I realized that I was somehow stuck on the toilet, I think that the toilet paper dispenser was in my way or something. I kind of panicked because this bathroom was mega creepy and I was stuck in it.

 A ghost that looked like Jason from Friday the 13th appeared, and instead of harassing me he helped to get me out of being stuck in between the toilet and the toilet paper dispenser. 

*This Shouldn't Be Happening*

I was in our house when a fellow house mate and I began talking, I forgot what happened next but we began kissing, and all I could think was that I shouldn't be doing this. Heavy conscious!

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Fuck OFF!*

I was with an ex of mine, we will call him Raphael. 

I was in my campus house, showing him around and having a decent conversation. We went up to my room and he started trying to make advances towards me but I kept turning him down. I could see he was getting rather frustrated so I thought this might be the time to say goodbye for him today.

 Before I could get those words out, he grabs me and throws me to the floor. I try to push him off but his weight against mine is overpowering. 

 I scream and claw at the floor trying to get him off. 

 "GET THE FUCK OFF!" I scream as loudly as possible, hoping a housemate would hear. 

 He smirks and tries to take my pants off. 

 I scream a blood curling scream again, still trying to claw my way to the door. 

 I keep screaming as loudly as I can. My throat aches from the pain. But it seems like no one can hear. 

 With all of my strength, I reach for the door knob and yank the door open, still screaming for help. 

 Down the hallway I can see some of my housemates talking to each other, but they seem impassive to my screams.

*Ferris Wheel*

 I was driving randomly on some unknown road. I didn't know where I was going, but it really didn't matter anyways.

 I saw an amusement park and decided to visit. Everyone was with their friends but I was alone. I didn't seem to care.

 I had never heard of this amusement park before. It looked really old and the rides looked as if they had been there for ages. 

 I went on a couple of roller coasters. Their tracks were thin and rusty and the curves were jolting. 

 I saw a ferris wheel, so I decided to take a break from the rollercoasters to ride that. 

 I expected it to be relaxing. 

 The ferris wheel took off quickly, slamming my body into the side of the car. The speed was increasing and I couldn't stay down in my seat.

 I grabbed onto the railing as the speed increased. The g-forces were causing me to fly out of my seat. I was hanging on to the cart with just one hand, seconds from death if I let go.

 While in this peril situation, I looked around. It was actually beautiful.  

 I could see the grassy horizon twisting and turning out of control as I flew upside down and back up again. I felt like a bird out of control, or an acrobat falling to her death.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Minecraft Mountain of Hell*

 I was in a minecraft city, and on the far end of it was a giant gray mountain. 

 I climbed up the mountain and then realized that there was a mine cart leading down it. The mine cart track was rough and had a lot of quick turns and steep drops. 

 I went back into the city, now driving a car, and kept getting into car accidents over and over again. I realized that I could score extra points if I crashed into the ambulances that were coming to save me.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I think I slept like 16 hours last night...

I remember one dream about being lucid. I achieved lucidity because I realized that I had dreamed this before, and it was actually a long term recurring dream, but I forgot what it was.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*You got your chemicals wrong*

 I realized I was in some kind of psychiatry office. I had been blabbering on and on for awhile, just now regaining normal consciousness. The psychiatrist was looking at me, very concerned.

 In front of me was a blue pill and a pill container labeled ADP. I asked her what this was. 

 She told me it was a new kind of drug that they gave for their patients that didn't have phosphate in it. 

 I gave her a confused look at examined the ingredients. ADP, adenosine diphosphate. 

 "There is obviously phosphate in this drug, it's clearly in the name," I pointed out. 

 "Oh, so I guess your right," she responded and then told me it was time to go. Her office opened up into a giant cafeteria.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Dense Gelatin*

A scientist and I had discovered how to enter into outer space using a "super low frequency super compact energy" portal. If you used it, you would travel threw a square blue vortex. I put my hand close to the super compact energy rings and it felt that it was super hot.

The scientist touched it. He was immediately electrocuted. 

I ran for help when I began to hear a faint moaning noise in the background.

The super-low-frequency-super-compact-energy portal had killed the scientist, and then resurrected him from the dead. 

He was now a zombie!!

So of course the first thing to do about this situation was to call up some friends and hang out with our new found zombie friend.

We realized he wasn't capable of any emotion. Except he was REALLY good at throwing things. At people. And trying to kill them. 

 We started running from the scientist zombie, who especially liked to chase after people riding bikes. 

I'm not sure where he was getting them, but he loved to kill people with sledgehammers. 

 My friends and I hopped the fence to a party and started dancing.

 I listened to the words of the song, and it went like this:

 THIS PARRRRTTTYY

 IT'S - IT'S LIKE
DENSE GELATIN

 IT'S - IT'S LIKE
A MATTRESS

THIS PAARRRRTYYYY

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Sexy dreams*

 I was at a party and was passing out from being so drunk. I fell asleep on someone's bed, and then woke up to watching people having sex in the closet. 

 More people were joining so I thought this would be an opportune time to slip out of the room. 

 In the next part of the dream I was with Izam. We were heading back to campus and when we got home, for some reason, we were just fornicating all over the place and we were trying to last all day.  ::chuckle::  

*Trapped at the Mall*

 I had gone with some girls to the mall. It was already the evening when we left. 

 They were looking at clothes and I think there was some tensions between one of the girls and I. I started running and then she started chasing after me. I wasn't sure if I was about to get the shit beat out of me, or if this was just for fun. 

 I hid in the bathroom, which I discovered was also a hotel. 

 A few hours later, I realized that it was already one in the morning, so I called up my friends to see if they had already left. 

 "Oh, we left along time ago. Are you still there?" She asked.

 "Yes, and I'm trapped here too because the buses don't run this late into the night."

 "Stay there, we'll come to get you," she replied. I already knew she wasn't coming, so I decided to walk around and get into trouble. 

 I walked out into the middle of the mall and saw that the roof opened up into a giant archway and lead to an amusement park.

 It was daytime again but there was nobody at the amusement park. It was kind of creepy.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Oh shit, it's nearly been a week.  ::embarrassed:: 

*Too Many Dogs*

Izam wanted to show me his new apartment. When he opened the door, a bunch of dogs came out. There were dogs, cats, lizards, birds, etc. It was really overwhelming. He asked if I wanted to move in, but I was really hesitant due to all of the animals. 

* Red Dragon* 

 I was on an edge of a mountain and it was raining really hard. Around the corner I spotted a red firey dragon. I had to either turn back or fight it. My friend and I fought the red dragon, nearly dying ourselves. There was a weird snake monster in the cave too. I feel like I've dreamed this a few times.

----------


## Queen Zukin

pneumonia 

grr

Haven't been sleeping much mainly cause I just can't. I have found a new shared dreaming partner though, Izam, so hopefully this can get underway soon.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Spoiler* for _HH1_: 



HH1

_endeavor
will of the wisp
batman
come with me
drink you up
[sunset] no, maria, stop. please, maria, don't, please._ 




Dreaming of something very far away...white...

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Slender*

I wanted to try out a new video game with some friends. It was a horror-based virtual reality video game called _Slender_.

We started off in a white hallway that was underground. Everything was white. 

There was a door at the end of the hallway. It had prison bars on it, but we couldn't open it because we needed a key. 

 We saw a woman that kept walking back and forth from inside the door to the hallway, but she wouldn't respond when we tried talking to her. 

 Finally, we realized that there wasn't an actual ceiling in the hallway that we were in, so we took turns giving each other a leg up into the adjacent room. 

 It was easy to see that this is where the game really began. It looked like the beginning of an old, haunted house. 

 We were in some kind of study. 

 I opened the desk drawers and found many notepads. Many pages were scribbled with the word *HELP*. Others had sketches of slender on them. Black sketches of slender eating peoples hearts. 

 In the other drawer were knives and blades. I told everyone to equip themselves with a knife. 

 We began looking around the house, staying together as one big group. 

The wooden floors creaked and the wind hit violently against the house. We could sometimes see silhouettes of slender hidden in the shadows. We'd look away and when we looked back he'd be gone. 

 While looking through some old documents, I suddenly saw slender standing in front of me. I instantly looked away, but when I turned back he was still there. A wicked smile grew on his deathly white face, and I knew it was now that I needed to run. 

 I ran as fast as I could but felt like I couldn't run fast enough. I eventually made it back to the group. They could sense the terrified look in my eyes and knew that the game had stepped up a notch. 

 My friend sensed that I needed a break before I continued on, so we went up to the attic and sat on a wooden bench. 

 "I feel like it's going to find us up here, especially since we're remaining stationary," I whispered. 

 "No...it's a game. It will only appear if we're making progress," he quietly replied. 

 After about five minutes, I decided to join the group again. They had continued their quest. 

 I smelled weed. 

 "Did you guys smoke in here?" I asked. 

 "Uhhh...yeah," some of the guys replied. 

 "Shit's going to get real intense for you soon. How much further into the game did you get?" I asked. 

 "We're about to hold a seance," he replied.

 I watched as they sat down at a table. They had prepared something in front of them that looked like foil. One of them lit a match to the foil construct and then all of them joined hands. 

 The chandelier began to gently rock back and fourth as purple sparks began to fly out of the foil. The microwave behind them turned on and in the hustle you could hear it whispering, "_you stupid idiots. don't use nitrogen._" 

 We didn't really know what that meant, but we assumed that we did the seance wrong. They were frustrated that they did it wrong since they had put so much effort into setting it up. They refused to carry it out again, and moved on to the next part of the game. 

 The next part took us into a grocery. I had a twin sister. We both knew that slender was watching us. We held hands and kept alert. 

 We saw his silhouette in the dark shadows. His thin tentacles reaching out. We looked away and looked down at the floor. No eye contact. 

 The grocery store was a maze and we couldn't find our way out. And slender was beginning to appear more and more often. His appearance was becoming threatening. 

 Suddenly, he stood before us. My twin sister let out a blood curling scream, and we ran. His long tentacles grabbed her by the abdomen and drew her near. 

 "RUN FOR IT!" She screamed. 

 I was at the check out line with my mother. 

 "Where's your sister?" She asked, slyly. 

 "I...don't know," I quietly responded. She let out a wicked smile and continued to unpack her groceries on the conveyor belt. 

 She had bought so many bananas. All of them were rotting. 

 On an intuitive guess, "...are you....slender?"

 She looked up at me and smirked, "yes." 

 She let out her true form, which then became the writhed body of slender. 

 "What happened to my actual mother?" 

 "Her spirit is caught between two dimensions," he cryptically answered, "don't fight this now. You and your sister are mine. It's too late." 

 I had no idea where my sister was, but his statement made me realize that she must be alive somewhere. I had to wait for her, and then we could escape together. 

 The scene shifted and I saw my sister sitting with the other gamers that had been with us originally. They had been inflicted by Slender, but managed to escape. They were sitting in a dark, stone tunnel. They were exhausted and covered with dirt, but they were quietly discussing their escape plans. 

 Slender slowly creeped up on the group and his tentacles wrapped around the necks of every escapee. He released his anger, and all of their hearts exploded. 

 Blood went everywhere and in a matter of seconds, everyone was dead. Including my sister. 

 Slender looked down at the catastrophe he had created and smiled. But there was something there that he had not anticipated.

 Laying on the dirt stone floor was my sister's beating heart. He looked back into her eyes. She was dead. But her heart was still beating. 

 There was some kind of emotion there. I can't identify it, but it was there. Slender placed her heart back into her open chest and sealed it up. 

 She was _alive_. But different. 

 She radiated with green. 

 She was now slender's "child". The original soul vanished, but in return a piece of slender's spirit was there instead. 

 Slender smirked at his creation.



I had this dream about three more times before I finally woke up.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I had a dream that I figured out that my lost phone was making calls to an "international lost phone center" in California. I was really glad that someone turned in my phone, but I wondered why they bothered to send it all the way to California.

----------


## Queen Zukin

slept from 4am to 8am, no recalled dreams.

----------


## Queen Zukin

:SleepMeditate2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*David*

I was with Izam when a housemate told me that a guy named David needed to talk with me. He apparently lived across the street.

I knocked on the door and David answered. He ushered me in and lead me to his bedroom.

"I just want you to know that you mean a lot to me, Zukin. I really think we might have something. Do you think so?" He whispered with puppy eyes.

"...I don't know you..." I replied back, puzzled. He looked _vaguely_ familiar, but other than that I was sure that I had never talked to him in my life. 

 "Stop playing. Yes you do. And you mean so much to me, so please stop that nonsense. Kiss me," he whispered and tried to learn over for a kiss. I dodged the kiss and got away from him.

 "Look, David. You have a great personality and all, but I am already with someone else."

 He pouted and then replied, "come with me." 

 I followed him and his friends into a shady bar. After that I knew it was immediately time to leave and went home.

*Unfortunate*

 I was with Izam when he started manically speaking nonsense. He was talking fast and his thoughts were really disorganized. I had never seen him like this and was really shocked. I was really disappointed that this was the second time this has happened to me in a relationship.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Dream from 19th November - 

All of my housemates got herpes. That wasn't too fun.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Slash*

 I just remembered this dream, so I thought I'd write it down now before I forgot. 

 I remember a really dark scene. I see a man dressed in a black cloak. He has a long silver scimitar. The scimitar has really intricate patterns engraved on it. 

 There is someone else standing in front of me in chains. They kneel before the man in the black cloak, and the cloaked man swiftly cuts them in half. 

 I am next. 

 I kneel before the cloaked man, and am slashed in half.

Edit: Remembered another dream. 

*Glass Vial*

 I was playing _Amnesia_. I was quietly sneaking through a sewer with a glass vial that I discovered. When I threw it at an object, it would break the object in half. I decided that I would use this against the zombie at the end of the hallway to make my escape. 

 Instead, a new monster appears. It is silver and looks like a strange alien. One slash and I am dead.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*What a Thanksgiving*

 My housemates and I were having a Thanksgiving day feast. I really needed to pee, so I ran upstairs to a bathroom. 

 I saw that the shower in the bathroom was flooded with water...and there were fucking _fish_ swimming around in the flooded water! 

 I started feeling really sick, so I ran to the other bathroom on the other side of the hall. I start coughing violently and found that a long hair of mine was stuck in my throat.

 I kept pulling on the hair and more and more hair began to come out of my throat. 

Giant clumps of black hair.

*The Drop Off*

 I was in a Minecraft server. 

I was standing in very deep snow. I was trying to climb a mountain in this very deep snow. Under the snow there were thorn bushes that I kept getting snagged on, and I would have to pull the thorns out of my skin. 

 I was trying to climb this mountain because I was told that there was a beautiful big drop off at the top of it that was absolutely beautiful. 

*Combine*

 I remember standing in some kind of dark, red and black arena like room. There was a giant circle in the middle and some kind of red orb. 

 I was looking for something, no clue what, but it was imperative and I remember the words _Combine_. 

 There were hallways branching out from this one black and red ritualistic room.

*I shouldn't Be a Drunk Triver Truck Driver*

Izam and I were truck drivers, apparently. And I really, really, _really_ sucked ass at driving trucks on the freeway. I'm pretty sure, had this been real life, I would have killed several people. 

*This Relationship Has Gotten too Complicated*

 Izam and I, for some mystical reason beyond me, decided to open our relationship. Open in a sense of, inviting multiple sex partners over, at the same time. And then these sexual partners we also began to join our relationship. So not only was Izam my boyfriend, but so was this other guy that joined and two new girlfriends. 

 I was starting to really not like this situation, even though I think it had been my idea in the beginning. I felt jealous seeing Izam cuddling with other women. I thought maybe he was playing games and trying to make me jealous. So I decided that perhaps I should do the same and start nuzzling up to the other guy that was included in our relationship.

 But I couldn't.  ::?: 

 I really loved Izam too much to play any sort of games like that on him. So I was kind of stuck there taking a great deal of emotional pain while refusing to retaliate. 

*Crazy Driver*

 I was in the car with my mother and three other people. She was driving wildly down the dirt roads. We were going to be late for something. 

*Kayaking*

 My sister and I were trying to convince our mother to go kayaking with us.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*No Evidence*

 I was being raped by someone that I knew and they kept telling me that I should get evidence against them while they were still here. As if they were trying to get themselves caught. 

 I refused. I didn't even turn them in. 

 Later in the day, my mother had gotten very drunk and wrote a mean spirited letter to me. It was heart breaking. 

 It was engraved into a table and other people could see it, but no one saw it like I did, even though there were some very harsh things written in the letter. They just shook it off like it was nothing. 

*Other Bed*

 I woke up in a different bed and wondered how I got there...

----------


## Queen Zukin

A collection of dreams from the past few nights

*Blowtorch* 

 I was standing on the driveway when a van pulls up to the house. Out of the van come around twenty of my classmates, who are wearing slutty party attire. 

 "Zukin, come with us to a party tonight!" One of them squealed. 

 "I think I'll pass," I replied.

 My father looked disgustingly at the slutty attire and then pulled a blowtorch out from his garage. He turned it on and aimed the blowtorch at the guests and told them if they didn't leave his property  immediately that he would torch them. 

 "Calm down, you are being ridiculous," I shouted at him. He was running towards a friend of mine with the blowtorch and I stepped in the way. He refused to turn off the blowtorch, so I got my eye fried out of the socket. 

* No Toilets*

 Over break, my housemates had decided to reconstruct the third floor. They removed all of the toilets and bathtubs, leaving only sinks. 

*Flying Away*

 I was on my plane overseas when the realness of it all began to hit me. I felt really nervous and suddenly very homesick. 

*Driving Lessons*

 My friend insisted that I teach him how to drive. We drove around the street, but it didn't take even that long to make me realize that he was a _terrible_ driver. I told him he needed to get out of the car and have someone teach professionally him the very basics.

----------


## Queen Zukin

my mother and I both had dreams of having a cardinal as a pet. 

*Call in*

 I was called in to take someone's shift at my summer job that I had long since quit. I was surprised that I hadn't forgotten most of the the workings of the cash register. 

 Later in my shift, I forgot that I was supposed to be working and was aimlessly walking around the store. I realized that I should probably check when my shift ended, and I was horrified to discover that I still had a couple hours left to work. 

 This dream seemed to literally last all night, and I feel like I had many variations of it over and over again.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Nov 27

*Collapsing House*

 I had just woken up and was looking out the window. I watched as a crow flew from the peak of the roof of our neighbors house when, suddenly, the entire house collapsed. 

Holy shit. 

I watched as a guy escaped from the top of the house. He ripped out some kind of air conditioning unit from the ruins of the top of the house and used one of the cables to drop himself down to the ground.

A giant shadow was beginning to appear over the house. I looked to the far left and instantly saw a _fucking massive_ bulldozer heading towards their house. The bulldozer was at least 15 times the height of our three story house and just as wide. 

 I knew I had to get out of our house too, cause we were going to be in the way of total destruction. 

* Lost in Amusement Park*

 I was lost in the city and had found my way into an amusement park. I was standing on the roof of a tall building, trying to look out to the horizon to see if I could recognize any tall buildings. I noticed that there was an amusement park ride entrance right next to me. The ride was a simple rollercoaster cart, but without any handlebars or safety bars. The ride advertised itself as a free tour through the amusement park, so I hopped on as the only passenger. 

 It was a ride from hell. Little did I know that I had boarded a rollercoaster ride that actually shared tracks with some of the most extreme rollercoasters in the park. I was clinging onto life as I went upside down and through steep declines. It was pretty horrifying because it was so unsafe.

 When I got off the ride I saw two hispanic children waiting. I told them that the ride wasn't safe and it was obviously still under construction. 

 I kept walking through the park, trying to find my way out. I got lost in the inner workings of the park, where it seemed that there was one massive control room for all of the rollercoasters. I went into a long orange hallway, representative of the orange rollercoaster that I had seen earlier. The floor was a mesh fabric and above me stood _massive_ orange gears. I began to hear the rumbling of the engine starting up and the gears slowly began to twist. I realized quickly that there were also gears beneath the fabric floor when I began to fall and was nearly crushed by two intersecting gears. Somehow I managed to crawl my way out. 

* Gun to the Head*

 I was playing a video game and I couldn't seem to get past a scenario. 

 I was with some man, and we had something that a gang was after. I was trying to get past them. They had guns that they were firing at us, but it was clear that they wanted me alive, even though I was accidentally shot in a few of the attempts. 

 In one attempt, I ran into a hallway and found a gun on the floor. This had happened in every other attempt too, but I figured that because they wanted me to be alive, I could give myself an advantage. When they caught up to me and demanded me to give them whatever I had, I put the gun to my head. 

 They looked very shocked by the move I had just pulled on them. One of the gangsters decided to try to get me to move the gun away from my head by shooting at me, but in the process I accidentally shot myself and died. 

*No recognition?* 

 I was with Izam, but I couldn't recognize him as my boyfriend. I could see his face clearly, that wasn't the problem, it was just that there wasn't any recognition taking place. This isn't the first time this has happened to me in a dream.

 Since I couldn't recognize Izam as my boyfriend, I felt extremely guilty for kissing him and felt like I was cheating on Izam...even though it was him. 

 I remember thinking throughout the dream, _"I can't remember what Izam looks like. I think this is what he looks like. But it doesn't look like him. It looks like someone else. Even though it looks exactly like him. Where is my real boyfriend?"_

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Little Bloody Parasites of the Past*

 I woke up in the middle of the night. 

I sat up in my bed and looked down. Before my eyes appeared many little scars over my wrists. I watched, horrified, as they grew in number and began to extend all over my body and up and down my legs. I panicked and couldn't believe what was happening in front of my eyes.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Dark Silhouette* 

It was the middle of the night and it was very dark in my room. I went into the closet and suddenly standing before me was a dark silhouette of a young adult girl. She had black hair and a face of pain. She seemed shocked to see me as well, and then ran to the other side of the closet and hid among my roommate's clothes. She said something to me, but I can't really remember what it was. It was something of a very shy nature. 

I knew she was probably the spirit that died here some time ago. I told her that I would like to talk to her, but she had vanished into the darkness.

*Mustache* 

 I looked in the mirror. I had a mustache. What the fuck? When did this happen? I began plucking out all of the little hairs with a tweezer. I was surprised that no one had brought this up for so long, considering its length.

*Perfection*

 I was at a woman's house. No idea how I got there or anything, but we had been talking for awhile. She was really hot. 



 We began flirting and having a pillow fight. She had her hands all over my body. She leaned closer to me, and we began to kiss.



* Sex, Interrupted* 

 A girl and a guy living with me asked if I would like to have a threesome with them. I asked if my boyfriend could join, making it a foursome. The other girl and I started playing around, I was running from her because she was going to tie me up. She caught my wrist and tied it to the bedpost. I struggled to get away but she had too much experience. We kissed passionately and then her partner came in with Izam. 

 But something was wrong. 

 Izam looked really troubled. There was something on his mind. He said he didn't want to talk to me about it. He would prefer to talk about it with the other girl in the room. 

 Feeling distressed, I untied myself and walked to the other side of the room and sat down in an old armoire. I began to hear strange music coming from within the woodwork of the armoire. Strange voices and strange music. The others didn't seem to hear anything. It was as if this armoire was enchanted.

*Cereal*

 I bought some really tasty cereal.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I've been so busy with university I haven't had any time to update my journal, but I had a nightmare this afternoon that I thought was worth writing. 

*Arcane*

 I was at the beach with my mother. We were fleeing though, someone was after us. 

 Later in the dream, I was in the car with my mother. I received a text on my phone. I flipped it open to find a very strange text. Many more kept coming.

 The texts were threatening. They said that they were going to get their revenge, to watch our back, and expect our lives to be in ruins by the time they were finished with us. 

 They sent us pictures with people who had their faces burnt in acid. 

 I wanted to call the cops, but my mother said that it was probably just some angsty teenager. We kept driving home. I was a little shaken up, but my mother said it likely wasn't anything to worry about.

 A few minutes later, my father calls my mother's cell phone and tells her that when he went outside he found his car had its windows smashed open and everything was torn up. He drove it irregardless, and then it blew up a few miles later. The car had been hijacked. 



 We immediately stopped the car and turned around. We realized that they had been stalking us for some time and now could recognize our vehicles and target them out. We needed to immediately get off of the country road and somewhere safer. 

 They kept sending us threatening texts. I was trying to pinpoint who these people could be and why they were after us. From their texts, I could tell that they were teenagers/young adults and were gothic. 

 Awhile later, my mother and I decided to try to come back home again. We parked the car in the garage and turned off the engine. 

 "Wait..._listen_," I whispered. I heard the creaking of the floor above us. I heard talking. We weren't alone. 

 "We need to go. We need to call the cops," I desperately whispered. We tried to start up the car, but the engine stalled. The car wouldn't start. The car had made so much noise it was clear that our perpetrators knew that we were home. 

 "_Hide_," I whispered. We hid in a staircase. I pulled out a gun and my mother's eyes widened. I am normally a nonviolent person, but when my loved ones are in danger I will fight. I was ready to blow their brains out. These criminals had caused us so much distress. I couldn't imagine ever losing my mother, so I was very ready to protect her. 

 I tried to call 911 on the cell phone. The dial tone was so loud. I heard footsteps creeping up the stairs. 

I could feel their presence lurking, becoming closer and closer to us. 



 A figure appeared before us. I aimed my gun at him only to find that it hadn't been reloaded. Fuck. 

 He smirked and raised his gun, paused, and added, "you don't think I'd let you die so easily? No. Your deaths shall be slow and painful." 

 He turned around and left.

 We needed to get the fuck out of this house. 

 But our escapes were blocked. 

 In the process of running, my mother and I got separated. 

 I found myself alone in a small foyer between two stories. I heard small bombs exploding and could hear the the cracking of burning wood. The house was on fire. 



 A figure emerged from the shadows and called my name. 

 "...Hello?" I called back.The figure of a young adult appeared. He had scruffy black hair. A  white, cotton T-shirt and ripped up jeans. He had dark circles around his eyes. 

 "Zukin. I have been watching you, my love," he whispered. 

 "Who are you?" I pleaded, backing into a corner. 

 "My name is Arcane. You've broken my heart so many times and failed to even acknowledge my existence. All I want is to be with you, but there are so many people in the way. And so I realized; the only way I could ever have you completely to myself, the only way you could forever be mine, is if we died together that way."

 He grabbed my hand but I quickly pulled away. 

 "Time is running out," he pointed out. The fire was beginning to engulf the exits and I could hear the morphing and crying of the burning, warping wood. 

 "In any afterlife, or lack thereof, I would still never be yours. You're a psychopath," I exclaimed. A hurt look crossed his face. 

 "I thought you were different," he whispered, "Normal people call me a psychopath. It's only the misunderstood who understand me. I thought we could have a life together. I've dreamed of it for so long. All I have ever wanted is you in my arms, I would be so good to you," he revealed. 

He had the saddest defeated look on his face, "Please. I understand now. You clearly don't want me, and I will accept that. I only wish I knew that from the beginning so that I could have stopped all of this. But there's no time left now. Please, take my hand."

 He collapsed to the ground in agony. I told him that we could change all of this if we acted now and made our escape. 

 "I'm too heartbroken to carry on," his eyes dazed into the distance, longing. I tried to grab his hand to pull him up, but he refused. He really did seem physically weakened. I needed someone stronger to carry him out of the burning house. 

 "Arcane, please try to get up," I pleaded one last time. The ceiling was beginning to collapse from the fire.

 "There is one final bomb that will explode soon. You need to leave before it detonates. Leave me here, go, carry on," he whispered with a voice full of despair. 

 I couldn't just leave him here, but there was no way I could convince him to go with me. I opted to find someone stronger to carry him from the house. 

 "Arcane - I am coming back for you. Please, don't give up yet. We can change all of this," I pleaded.

 "Promise you will come back for me?" He looked up and added. 

 "I promise," I whispered back. 

 I ran out of the burning building and cried for help. I told one of the firefighters that there was still someone left inside the burning house who could no longer walk and he needed to be saved. 

 But as soon as those words came out of my mouth, the bomb in the house exploded, leaving only wreckage.



 I was struck with sorrow. 

 After several hours, only ashes remained. I searched through the wreckage for any sign of life. I found Arcane's body, depleted of breath. His skin had remained untouched by the fire, but his spirit was long gone. He was lifeless, his body full of sadness as someone who hadn't had their promise fulfilled.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Metal Wings*

 I was playing a video game in which there were five small, metal wings laying on the counter. There were evil gnats (don't laugh) that were trying to steal these wings from me. I had a sword and was trying to slash them as they came by. A few of the wings did get stolen, and when they did, I had to venture into a creepy cave and steal them back from a dragon. 

*Hungry Giraffes* 

I was standing on a viewing area above a large river. I heard a little girl shout to her mother, "mommy, mommy! I saw a giraffe down the river!" 

 She quickly retorted, "hunny, there aren't any giraffes here."

 And then at the far side of the river I saw a giraffe walking. It was walking in the middle of the river, like a boss. It walked up to the pavilion and reached its long neck out to us. I was munching on something. It sat down, like a dog, and gave me those eyes. I wasn't going to feed giraffes cookies. A wild crocodile then joined it, swimming around the deck hoping that someone would drop something. 

*Guilt Again*

 I was at a really interesting shop. I have dreamed about this certain shop at least three times before, I am certain (because I remember dreams about seeing the second story wooden deck collapse). 

 The ground floor of the shop is a massive pool. The second story is a walkway over the pool that leads into some backrooms. The backrooms sell really interesting things. Some objects for sell are exotic jewelry.

 I remember having an important discussion with a man. He was telling me about Hindu gods. I became very interested in this discussion, and wanted to buy a book about these gods. 

 I had four dollars less than the price of the book. The manager said that I could buy the book, and just bring him over the four extra dollars tomorrow morning. 

 One of the employees came home with me, to make sure I paid the next morning. We had sex, but then I of course felt extremely guilty for cheating on Izam. I realized it was going to be really hard for me to live with these feelings of intense guilt in the relationship, so I realized that I pretty much already ruined it.

----------


## Queen Zukin

:paranoid: 

DV completely stopped working on my computer. Day 5 and I have finally ninja'd around and found a way back home! 

I have many dreams to post from the past several days, but I will save time and only post a few. Finals week.

-I had a dream in which I was on the computer as was my room mate. Her computer malfunctioned and she screamed because she saw the ghost in the reflection of her computer's black screen. 

-naming cities in Australia with Izam

- giant fluffy cotton candy in the middle of a castle courtyard

- I found $5 in my backpack pocket and was overjoyed. I eat tonight!

- I found out that Izam was on drugs. Not good.

- Lost in another amusement park, remarkably similar to the one I dreamed about several days ago. There was a part of the amusement park just for stoners. Literally. It was called 'stoners arcade' or something. It was designed for teens/young adults to blaze up. I walked inside. The lighting was purple but it was really lame.

- I was standing in stream with my mother, when I realized that I accidentally dropped acid. I kind of wanted to stay because it was so beautiful, but I told my mother that I was going back to the hotel so she didn't know.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Holiday Disaster - Finals Induced Stressmare

Izam was visiting me at my campus house for our christmas dinner. Halfway through I realized that the dinner was not +1 and it was rude of me to have invited him without my housemate's permission. 

Later in the evening Izam started saying crazy things and telling me that he was a bad person. He told me that he killed 14 children a few years ago. I was really shocked to hear this and couldn't believe it. He was so perfect for me and then it turns out that he is a serial killer. 

 I ran away because I didn't want to show any emotion. I ran to Bed, Bath, and Beyond and started crying on one of their beds. I had a knife and I wanted to cut to get rid of the pain and then fall asleep and forget that anything ever happened. But I knew this would be a bad place, and that I needed to leave.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I have returned from finals. 

I'll work on a way to try to get access to DV again.

----------


## Queen Zukin

My brain is trying to tell me something. Third time now that I have dreamt of being in a nonexistant abandoned amusement park in my university town.

It's the exact same amusement park too. Same rides, layout, everything. 


*Spoiler* for _Two Previous Dreams_: 







> *Ferris Wheel*
> 
>  I was driving randomly on some unknown road. I didn't know where I was going, but it really didn't matter anyways.
> 
>  I saw an amusement park and decided to visit. Everyone was with their friends but I was alone. I didn't seem to care.
> 
>  I had never heard of this amusement park before. It looked really old and the rides looked as if they had been there for ages. 
> 
>  I went on a couple of roller coasters. Their tracks were thin and rusty and the curves were jolting. 
> ...







> Nov 27
> * Lost in Amusement Park*
> 
>  I was lost in the city and had found my way into an amusement park. I was standing on the roof of a tall building, trying to look out to the horizon to see if I could recognize any tall buildings. I noticed that there was an amusement park ride entrance right next to me. The ride was a simple rollercoaster cart, but without any handlebars or safety bars. The ride advertised itself as a free tour through the amusement park, so I hopped on as the only passenger. 
> 
>  It was a ride from hell. Little did I know that I had boarded a rollercoaster ride that actually shared tracks with some of the most extreme rollercoasters in the park. I was clinging onto life as I went upside down and through steep declines. It was pretty horrifying because it was so unsafe.
> 
>  When I got off the ride I saw two hispanic children waiting. I told them that the ride wasn't safe and it was obviously still under construction. 
> 
>  I kept walking through the park, trying to find my way out. I got lost in the inner workings of the park, where it seemed that there was one massive control room for all of the rollercoasters. I went into a long orange hallway, representative of the orange rollercoaster that I had seen earlier. The floor was a mesh fabric and above me stood _massive_ orange gears. I began to hear the rumbling of the engine starting up and the gears slowly began to twist. I realized quickly that there were also gears beneath the fabric floor when I began to fall and was nearly crushed by two intersecting gears. Somehow I managed to crawl my way out.








* Third Time's a charm? recurring dream location*

 I was back in that exact same amusement park again. There was nobody there except two of my friends. 

We walked up to that old ferris wheel from the previous dream. I looked over to my friend, "hey, remember when we rode that thing and almost died?"

 "Yeah. That ride was the shit. Would you do it again if you had the chance?" He jokingly asked back. 

 "I don't know if I'd be so lucky to live through it again! Though there is always a part of me that really would like to try it again." I remembered the strong g-forces of the ferris wheel ride and how it whipped by body through the air, flirting with death. 

 We walked past the wooden structures, which were from the other dream which had connected the tall building I was on to the rest of the park. 

 I realized I was dreaming and the ground turned into M&M's.

*Assassin's Assistant* 

 I was helping an assassin in the assassination of someone. I remember being the passenger of a getaway car. High stress dream, low recall.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Obama on the beach*

Obama was being followed by the paparazzi onto the beach. When they left i said hello to him. He fell asleep on the beach and i then painted the beach with a paint brush.

*Screaming Customer*

I was working at a retail store when a customer approaches me and begins to make weird loud breathing noises. I wake up to find it's my mother snoring.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Suicide Potion*

 I was at the grocery store with several friends. I believe there was five of us. We decided that we wanted to commit a group suicide so we started gathering materials needed for a toxic solution. 

  We mixed all of our ingredients together and poured the liquid into five seperate plastic cups. We walked out into the parking lot and headed out to my friend's car. 

 I stopped halfway there and realized what I was doing. I poured the green liquid out of the cup and watched it splatter on the concrete. 

 I realized then that my four other friends were in the car drinking fatal solutions. I opened the back car door and witnessed that they had already drinken most of it. One of my friends was laying on the floor of the car, twitching and shaking. 

 "Have you lost your minds?" I shouted at them. They told me not to stop them because they wanted to die. 

 I called the ambulance but they said that they wouldn't be able to arrive until a couple hours later. I told them that two people had died already, but they couldn't arrive any sooner.

 Eventually, when most of the group was either dead or in a coma, a detective came. She told me that she wanted to investigate how these people discovered to make this toxic mixture.

 I lead her into a forest and on a swinging bridge. Suddenly, an arrow flew past our heads and we saw two men running underneath the bridge. They were dressed in camoflouge tribal clothes and had war paint on their faces. 

A girl came running towards us and told me to follow her to escape. She had blonde hair and was also dressed in camoflouge colored clothing. 

We ran through the rain forest and then into a tall beige buildng. We ran up the stairs as fast as we could, the two men were right behind us. 

When we got to the top, we closed the stone door behind us. We pulled a heavy lever which thought was a lock, but it was actually a gas switch. The two men caught up to us and laughed as we were gassed to death.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I keep having a lot of dreams that I still need to return to university to finish my final exams.

I also had a dream that the house in which I used to live had gaping holes in the floor in the hallways.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Alien Spies with awesome ammunition*

I was playing Sim City 4 (yes I am a hardcore geek) and was making an industrial town. A challenge that I had never seen before came up, and I blindly accepted it. 

In my town there was now some sort of big corpse in a cage. It was hanging by its feet upside down. It was slowly rising out of the well. When its head was finally visible, I saw that it wasn't dead at all. The body was heavily restrained. Her skin color was grey. As I moved around her, her eyes followed me ceaselessly. It was kind of creepy. 

 I pressed a button near her cage and the arm restraints were released. Instantly she reached her long, grey, bony arms out towards me from the cage. Her grip was deathly tight. 

 I yanked my arm from her grip and wondered what I had gotten myself into. This creature was alive, but it wasn't entirely human. 

 I asked her why she was here, and she told me that the people in the city in which she came from despised her because she was an alien and so they locked her up and sent her away. The creature was still very hostile towards me. I knew that I would have to win her trust over a long period of time. 

 Every morning I would make her coffee and have a discussion with her. She began to trust me more than I trusted her. 

 She told me that as an alien, she had threatening physical capacities. Her skin was bullet proof and her brain had auto-bullet sensing capacities. She could lock in on her targets and immediately adjust her weapons to what would get the job done. And all of her weapons and ammunition were located inside her skin. She was a walking weapon. 

 I told her that with her help, we could take over the government of the city that she came from. We could take revenge on all of the people that did her wrong and the city would be ours. 

 She agreed to the mission. I let her out of the cage and we got started. 

 She dressed up in a black hooded robe. Her blonde hair was just barely reaching out of her hood and her face was nearly hidden. This was perfect. She looked almost identical to one of the important city officials. 



We busted into the government building and infiltrated ourselves into their mission. We were posing as government spies while we worked alongside other, official, spies in a mission. Our plan was to turn on them in the middle of the mission. 

 In the middle of the mission, we suddenly turned on them. She fired her gunshots at them, and it was really cool because she had the coolest ammunition. Not just guns but also like spinny pinwheel bullets that shredded the opponents. 

By the time we had finished owning them, there were dead bodies everywhere. We had easily defeated them. We took over the government and made it into an alien friendly city.

 The alien creature girl showed me where she used to live. It was a split level apartment. It was flooded with water. When I asked her about this, she said that her species lived best in these conditions, and it was almost needed for practical day to day survival. She had a few other room mates as well, human, who didn't seem to mind the mess.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Dec 30th's Dreams*

 I dreamed I found university housing in a tree. I had a 'room' mate though, and we shared about 4 square feet with each other. The cool thing though was that the tree was mobile. If I wanted a lift to class, it would pluck its roots out from the ground and use them as feet to walk me to class.

 In another dream I was raped by someone that resembled Spock. His eyebrows were more heavy and pointed though. He kind of looked like a vampire too.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Bloody Parasites of the Past Pt 2.* 

Another one of _those_ dreams. Slightly different variation. Dreamed it twice in the same night. I remember looking in the mirror and I was covered in blood even my face was so red from bleeding everywhere. And then Izam called and said that he wanted to come over, but I didn't know what to do because I was covered head to toe in fresh scars.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Just more dreams that I still have to take finals, and then I do horribly on them.

Also had a dream that I was in my highschool cafeteria eating lunch with my old set of friends. I was eating a lot of chocolate ice cream, and sitting next to a girl that I really didn't like.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I had a series of dreams last night that i was annoyed with izam. Over something really stupid.

----------


## Queen Zukin

results of a projecting night. the target was Izam. partial miss. 

*Very Long Lucid*

I was in Izam's room playing minecraft on his xbox. The door opens and I see that Izam has invited a lot of his friends over. 

Gap in recall

I found myself standing in a parking lot. It was night tme. At the end of the parking lot there were a bunch of tractors, doing tractor shit. 

Something caused me to realize that I was dreaming. I think it may have been just the feeling of being in a dream. 

Since I was sleeping next to Izam in real life, I was really curious to see if I could make my physical self talk. I screamed, "Wake me up! Wake me up! Wake me up!" as loudly as I could but nothing happened. My voice sounded raspy. It was hard to talk.

 I dropped the idea and picked up another - how long could I make this lucid last?

I went inside the store that stood in front of me. I felt the dream wavering in and out. If I followed the plot of the dream then it seemed to come back more vivid. I did this until I was fully in the dream again. 

I walked around for awhile until I saw Izam's friend's chilling out on some patio funiture for sale. They were talking about lucid dreaming. How cute.

"Where's Izam?" I asked them, but they didn't know. I sat down on some patio furniture and joined their conversation. It was more difficult to tell if any of them were sentient, so I assumed they were not and listened to some dream character babble. I picked up a newspaper on a table and began reading it. I opened up to some comedic gold - the ads section. 

One ad was selling a windmill. Another was selling a broken roof. 

I did get to see Izam later, but my recall is bad here.

Another gap in recall. 

I was now at my grandmother's house. The family was cooking for the holidays. I was still very lucid here, and knew that I had kept the dream going for a substantial amount of time (3x+ more than what is written here). 

I saw some chocolate on the countertop and decided to try a piece of dream chocolate. This has never been a good idea in my experience, but I never seem to learn. The chocolate was scalding hot. It burnt my fingertips as I tried to pick it up. This made me wonder if I had gotten into something in real life, because the pain felt so real. 

I sat down at the dining room table. Izam's friend, the one who had been so enthuiastc about lucid dreaming earlier, was here again. He started talking to me again.

I realized that I could have some fun. 

Sentient or not, he was enthusiastic enough to play with. 

We continued to talk for awhile until he suddenly stood up and anounced that he had to leave. 

"Wait, before you leave," I whispered, cunningly, "take a look around."

His alarmed eyes looked around the room before he leaned towards me and whispered, "What, what is it?"

"You're in a dream."

His eyes grew wider than before. I could read his mind like a book. His thoughts were racing in excitement. He quickly disappeared, having woken up. I chuckled.

Another small gap in recall here. 

Later, I decided to explore the attic. As children, we were told never to go up there, so I wanted to see what my mind could create. 

I walked up the stairs, quiet as a mouse and snuck into the attic. A part of the attic looked a lot like my father's bedroom, minus the newspaper plastered to the windows.

I heard footsteps behind me. 

"I told you not to come up here," my grandfather warned. I hate to do this but..." He took out a switchblade. Refusing to fight my grandfather DC or not, I woke myself up.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Pillage the Village*

I was playing Minecraft. I was stuck in a maze and there were zombies that I had to fight to get through it. 

Later, I was on Izam's server, building a small village town. On the horizon I saw what appeared to be a fleet coming across the water. 

Barbarians got off of the boat and then began to pillage my village. I was the only one here, so I had to try to fight them off by myself. I was trying to shoot them with bow and arrow, but I was severely outnumbered. My opponent's arrow hit me in a vital organ and I fell to the ground.  

During the chaos, Izam ran over to me to see what was the matter and saw that I had been shot. I told him that there were barbarians in our server and that he needed to go and hide his underground mansion. 

The barbarians put me on their ship as a prisoner as they sailed across the seas to find Izam's village. He had tried to hide it, but not well enough. It was obvious that there was still something there. 

Upon seeing the disturbance in the land, the barbarians got off of their ship and took a look around. They found the entrance to his underground mansion. 

I escaped off of the boat in order to save Izam. The barbarians were taking what they could and then spraying everything with fire. 

Running down the twisting halls of his mansion, I came across a haunted bathroom that he built. It was distracting the barbarians. 

I finally reunited with Izam. We were trying to find a stealthy way to escape when we opened the door into another large room. 

In the room stood not only barbarians, but also Englishmen. The Englishmen had diagrammed how they were going to kill Izam. It was gruesome. They turned around and saw us. Surprised, the leader raised his blunderbuss, but suddenly a shot was fired from behind us, killing the leader. A maid had saved our lives.

 We ran out of the common room and down the hall, both parties on our tails. We took a sharp corner and dived into another room. But when we looked up, we realized that there were old people having a feast here. From the room, we could see out into the hallway, but you couldn't see back in. We watched the confused expressions of our opponents as they wondered where we had disappeared. 

 We set up a shit ton of explosives and grenaded the fuck out of the barbarians and the Englishmen. 

* Caught in the act*

 I set up an illegal bar in a dorm that was the size of a small closet. I was catering to college freshmen. Haha. 

We got caught though, and were held with severe fines. Boo.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I dreamed our dove turned into a caterpillar then a butterfly and then back into a dove again. The other night I dreamed something very sad but I forgot what it was.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Aw fuck no*

I was in the kitchen and it was night time. I opened the fridge but the light didn't come on. Strange. 

I tried to turn on another kitchen light, but none would come on. I thought maybe I am dreaming...? 

I'm a lazy ass lucid dreamer so my immediate thought was: _I don't want to deal with this bullshit right now. Wake up._ 

*Lots of Ghetto*

I was driving through Germany and saw a lot of abandoned houses, I was surprised. I walked through a forest and then went to a convention with my mother.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I need to start writing in my physical dream journal again...relying on short term memory is not working.

*Xylem* 

I was talking to someone on DV about plants, their name was Xylem. I went on a road trip and saw a sign in the middle of the desert that said "DV members sign here!" I signed my name and saw Xylem signing his name and thought what a small world it is.

*Hotel*

Checking into a hotel. My family was going to spend the night there for some reason even though we were already home. I think it was pretty fancy.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Bloody Buddhist Massacre* 

I had this dream at least twice last night. 

I was a little boy sitting among a crowd of many young boys. All of us were dressed in orange robes and we sat facing the Buddhist monk. We were supposed to close our eyes for a ritual, but I secretly kept mine open and watched as his helpers acquired blessed water and poured it into the fountains in the ground. 

We were dismissed for awhile and we went into some kind of locker room. 

And then suddenly, bloody massacre. 

The buddhist students were suddenly having their faces ripped off by an unseen attacker. They tried to run but would be suddenly slain. 

I remember a scene where the dead students were sitting in chairs. A lot of them had their neck almost completely sliced off, and was about to slide ride off the dead body. And then the Buddhist monk walked in and saw these dead students. 

*Summer Sunshine*

Izam was at my house. I was walking up the stairs to greet him when I noticed a paper cut on my pinkie finger. I pressed on it and, to my shock, found that I was about to pull the tip of my entire pinkie finger off.

"Holy shit," I whispered. 

"Woah," said Izam.

"This...this has to be a dream," I realized. I did a reality check, yup - dreaming.  Izam argued with me for a minute on why this couldn't be a dream, but I didn't buy it. 

"What do you want to do?" I asked him. 

"Let's go to the library!" He quickly answered. I've been trying to get my lazy ass to go to the library all month, so this was kind of ironic. 

"Okay - we'll fly there." 

We went outside and I took his hand and we lifted off into the sky. 

The sun was shining brightly and it was so warm outside. It was an absolutely beautiful summer day. I could even smell the flowers and the fresh cut grass from up here. 

We twisted and turned through the sky, dipping low and dodging houses, and flying high and through clouds.

We never made it to the library, but I didn't expect that anyways.  :tongue2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Knife Fight*

 I became lucid. I was sitting on the floor. Two dream characters were walking around with sharp knives in their hands. When they saw me, they leaped forward to attack. 

I saw a silver sword laying on the ground in front of me. I lurched for it, but I think I got stabbed by one of their knives. It didn't hurt, it just felt weird. 

Once I had the sword in my hand, I started sword fighting my dream characters.

----------


## Queen Zukin

so much insomnia 

*Opossum*

 I was living in the co-op house when we noticed that there was a rabid opossum coming in the house via our toilet. 

 I got bit by the rabid opossum while trying to corner it so that it could be trapped. It started biting other housemates, and then ran around like a little devil spawn. The opossum retreated back into the toilet and climbed down the pipes. We closed the toilet lid.

 It started raining really hard, when we noticed that the opossum was on the roof trying to get back into the house. We sealed up every entrance and exit and closed all of the windows. That was a pretty terrifying opossum. 

*No more space*

My housemates told me that they overbooked the house, and now I had to share my BED with 7 other people. 

I decided to eat some ice cream.

----------


## Queen Zukin

More insomnia. I got 4 hours, maybe.

*Beginning of a nightmare*

I was with Izam in his car when he told me that I was pregnant.

"Do I look pregnant??" I asked.

"No, but i can just tell," he responded. He kept going on about how he wanted to keep it, which was really freaking me out. 

"

----------


## Queen Zukin

Managed toclock in an amazing 1.5 hours of sleep last night 
.hop3ful l y i sleep tonight

----------


## Queen Zukin

6 hours  ::D: 

*The Cult of the M&Ms*

 I was in a hotel with several other people. The cops were after us.

We were frantically trying to hide our giant jars of M&Ms. Slipping them in our backpack, we were about to make a run for it when the telephone rang.

A member of our group picked up the phone. We heard a strange hissing noise, and he collapsed to the ground. He had rips in his body was beginning to bleed to death. 

I remember one scene where I was being chased by a zombie of an old man, but I wasn't afraid. I think I laughed in its face. 

I remember a few other scenes about trying to avoid telephones, because the person who was calling us was killing us through the phone. 

*Unproductive Lucids*

I had a long series of lucid dreams last night, which I suspect were joined together by false awakenings. 

I was really unproductive in all of them. Pretty much had a bunch of sex with Izam, though in one of them I watched as Izam built a helicopter out of legos, casted it to life, and we watched as it flew and buzzed across the room.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Painted Gold*

 I was standing on the driveway when my father pulls in a new car. The entire car is painted gold. The windows, the tires, - everything. I couldn't resist breaking out into laughter because it was the stupidest looking car I had ever seen. 

*Check Slasher*

 I was working at the grocery store when a man with a large order is ready to pay. The balance equals out to be around $900, and he hands me a check. I put the check in the machine and he sprints away. The machine slashes the check into bunches of little pieces. My manager said the only solution would be to tape it up again.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*a needed reunion*

Joe was in my college town. We were driving around campus with his friend. I showed him some really neat stuff in the town and we caught up, exchanging memories. 

*Math envy*

I was in a high school math class with Izam and we were getting our tests back. I saw that he got a 100%. My test was the last to be returned. I only scored an 83%. I was really impressed with him, but ashamed of my score.

*Dropping in*

I was attending a few college classes when i realized that I shouldn't even be here. I dont have classes here this semester.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Clearly havent slept well these past few days. When I did manage to dream, I dreamed that I was with Izam again. And we were playing a super massive game of sim city.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Been incredibly busy these past few days. I've now had the complete opposite problem of insomnia - I am very lucky to make it awake to 8pm. 

*Black Robed Men*

It was the biblical end of the world, and a mixture between nazguls and dementors were stealing peoples souls. Everyone was trying to find places to hide before they came. My original plan was to hide in a hamper, but I hid in a large tote bag instead. They were like dementors in that you had to think happy memories for them not to attack you.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Photos of the other side*

 I was taking a photo of my friends when we noticed strange white blobs in our photos. As the days increased, these ghostly blobs became ever more prominent until they engulfed their subject in horror or something. 

*Moon*

I made a really complicated dance to an old dance dance revolution song. 

*Unresponsive*

 Izaam ended our relationship because the distance was too much. It was a very stressful dream. I think in a seperate dream, I was at his house and he was ignoring my presence, as if giving the cold shoulder. Very sad and I was happy to wake up from that one.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*A Pretty Shitty Day*

I was at one of my friend's house, and they told me to come to a party they were going to tonight in an old musuem. I tagged along.

This was not a party she had brought me to.

It was a sex trafikking joint. 

They seized me away and told me that they knew everything about me. They knew all of my personal information, who my friends and family were, etc. 

They started raping me and told me that they had called Izam. They wanted him to believe that I was cheating on him so that he wouldn't care/investigate what was really going on, and so that they could watch as my hope for escape diminshed.

They put me right next to a window so that I could see the road. I really hoped that Izam would see through their plot, but hope quickly diminshed when I saw his car angrily drive away. 

I let out a scream, wishing he could hear me.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Police Acid*

My mother and I returned home to find that someone had broken into our house and had spray painted on the wall an illegible threat in German. A lot of the rooms were vandalized and the floor of one of the rooms was covered in a fine dust. 

I speculated what that could be for a few minutes before Izam answered, "Police acid." Apparently, the police would spray a surface with this coating and when the coating was touched, the entire coated area would burst into flames. I couldn't think of how this would be used in a beneficial, nonmalovent way. Obviously, some thugs had stolen Police Acid and it coated the flooring in the main room. 

I saw smoke beginning to smolder from the floor and knew that something had activated it. My mother started throwing water on the small fire but I knew that wouldn't help. I searched violently for the baking soda.

----------


## Darkmatters

> I searched violently for the baking soda.



This gets my vote for best sentence of the year!  :Rock out:

----------


## Queen Zukin

Well, hello again, you  :tongue2: 

I've been having a bunch of crazy dreams lately but no time to post them. I have some time today so we'll see how far I get.

*Kid of the Institute*

Our school was having a dance tonight, but no one knew exactly where it was in the building. 

I followed some Chinese students up a set of stairs. At the very top of the stairs there was a tiny door. The Chinese students crawled through the door. The students behind me weren't too sure about this, because there wasn't a likely chance that the school dance was taking place behind a mysterious door.

My curiousity couldn't be contained, however. Screw the dance, I wanted to know what was behind this creepy door. 

I lifted myself up to the door awkwardly and climbed through. I found myself in an old fashioned apartment or something...for a kid.

The hallways were really tiny, I could just make it through them. I got a sense that a kid had not only lived here, but was trapped. 

I found a camera sitting on the bed. I turned it on and went through the pictures that had been taken. There were pictures of me entering the room. Fucking creepy. 

*Home for the weekend*

My mother decided to fly me home for the weekend. This was strange, but whatever. 

I wanted to hang out with Izam, but he never anserwed his damn phone. And then I was randomly hired again by a grocery store even though I was only going to be here one more day. They had switched up their cash registers and everything was super weird.

*Epic Minecraft Server*

Minecraft announced that they had a new server type. In this server, the evil mob spawns had completely taken over the world and most every player. The goal was to make it from point A to point B without being killed and/or found out that you were not one of them.

It was awesome because the night was a wicked purple and the server was already thriving with buildings, so it was really hard to find resources. I made a friend and he showed me how to get logs, except apparently we were on someones property and they came out to kill us. 

*Yellow Lady*

I woke up in the bedroom of my childhood. Everything was kind of blurry but I could just barely make out a yellow woman standing in the corner of my room. Her skin was rotting and the flesh was peeling off.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Epic Field Trip*

 I was in high school again, and today we were going on a field trip.

 As we left the school, kids pointed at the sky in amazment and fear. 

 I didn't realize what was going on until the school exploded. Someone had launched missiles at the school! It then got a lot worse, missiles were raining down everywhere and gunshots were being fired. Our bus was caught right in the middle of all of this. It was actually pretty scary. I wasn't sure we were going to make it out alive.

Our classmates took cover in a warehouse basement. We turned on the radio. The broadcastors said that the terrorists were actually former highschool students that wanted revenge on their town. 

After the missiles and violence had stopped, I went home. Our house was fine except a part of the roof collapsed. There was a house down the street that had been completely nuked.

*Moon*

I was walking around a city. I came to a playground. A little girl greeted me and we swung on the swingset. I realized how beautiful the moon was today. It was on the horizon, but it was so large it was taking up nearly half the sky. Big gray moon in the clear blue sky.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Fortunately all jet lag has ceased.
Unfortunately, this means I am back to my normal sleeping pattern.

Insomnia. Insomnia. Insomnia.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*One of those dreams 1*

----------


## Queen Zukin

*For life*

 I chilling at my house when my consciousness started going a little crazy. I went down to the basement, but I fell down the stairs and passed out. Apparently, I had suffered from a severe concussion or something and I nearly died. 

 Then I saw a tiny stuffed bear near the stairway. It turned its head creepily and slowly towards me and told me that my mother's time was about up. I ran up to her room but she had already died. I ran back downstairs and there was this creepy figure standing next to the bizarre stuffed bear. He was wearing a black cape and hood, kind of like the grim reaper, except...creepier. He had a staff. 

 "Please let her live!" I begged with them. 

 "What does it matter, your time will be up tomorrow anyways," the reaper whispered. 

 I begged with them more to let her live, and eventually they gave in. I at least wanted time to say good bye. 

 A blue carousel came from the sky and then brought her back to life.

*One of those dreams 2*

----------


## Queen Zukin

*One of those dreams #3*

Thought I could wash it away with alcohol, nope. I barely managed to sleep, and when I did, that dream again...

----------


## Queen Zukin

*One of those dreams #4*

 I'm about to turn this fucker into a dream sign.

*Vomitting Rainbow*

 There was a girl, who was undergoing some evil transformation. And then she started vomitting. She was vomiting the rainbow. And then she vomitted out two sharks who ate the rainbow vomit and became evil little demon dolls that I had the pleasure of running around the house trying to kill. 

*Pictures*

 My friend and I accientally found a secret room. It had some old pictures in it. I took her picture text to  a painting of a soldier. On the preview in my camera, there was a ghostly figure standing next to her. Creepy.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*One of those dreams #5, made right.* 

 I'm standing outside my house. Fuck. I shouldn't be here. I shouldn't be in this country. I'm frusterated at Izam because it's Sunday and I will have to fly back to Germany today, yet he doesn't even know I'm here. Wait, that doesn't make sense. No one takes a two day excursion to the states. I must be dreaming. 

 I celebrate with a few flips in the air, and spend a significant amount of time flying. It was a different kind of flying though, very real and vivid. I tried to chase the birds flying in the air. When I got up too high (in space) it was very cold, and I had to come back down. I flew quickly thew hedges and houses and branches and birds. 

 And then I got a wonderful idea, hey, why not visit the moon? 

 I decided to take a dream character with me for some reason. Maybe I just wanted some company. 

We linked arms and I launched off from the ground, flying higher and higher into space. 

At last I had made it, but damn was it cold in space. I felt like I needed a jacket here. Orientating myself was difficult, and the dream character actually came in handy for this and helped me understand where I was. We flew up close to a few planets, I think Jupiter was one of them, but I also remember seeing a planet that was green and yellow. The earth looked strange from up here, it looked a little bit two-dimensional. 

I flew towards the moon and was surprised by what I saw. There seemed to be little cities on the moon. The cities seemed to be made of stone. I flew closer to the moon, which was a bit challenging, and then landed in one of the cities with my dream character friend. 

This was not as I had expected. 

There seemed to be no sign of human life anywhere. It was as if all of the humans had just disappeared...

Instead, the city was now overgrown with carnivorous purple plants. The plants shot arrows at other plants! These plants were very alive, very vicious, and very brutal. 

My dream character friend and I kept stepping on annoying thorns that laced the grown. They were going through our shoes. 

Woke up to a skype call.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I have returned from my excursion. 

Many annoying _One of those dreams_ dreams. And a few dreams about being abducted and then needing to cut people's hands off to escape. Nothing new, just the same old dreams.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Healing*

 I was in a really dark auditorium that was filled with many people. Izam was sitting right next to me. On the stage before us were people dressed in black robes. 

I remember getting called to go backstage for something. They were laying us down on the floor, telling us that we needed to be cleansed. I watched them draw a cross-like symbol on a girl's torso. They then lit up a match and held it near her chin while she was laying down, eyes closed. She looked like the flame was hurting her, and so I was a little bit scared for my turn. They told me not to worry.

They began drawing the symbol on my torso and I almost immediately fell into a tranquil trance. I felt like the bad emotions were evaporating from me. They whispered for me to fall back asleep...

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Under the sun*

 I was lucid and with Izam. It was such a beautilful day outside. We were laying in the field together under a tree. The sun was shining magnificently. It felt so nice to be next to him again. I was overjoyed to feel his touch again. I was crying tears of joy, and also tears of sadness, because I didn't want to ever wake up from this. 

*Moth to the flame*

 I was semi-lucid, and was wondering around an airport or a mall. I think I must have been heavily confused and/or still drunk. I caught sight of a young man who stood out from the others. I could sense that he had more energy than a regular dream character. 

Sometimes, when I am only semi-lucid, I do this creepy thing where I will start following the other dreamer where ever they go, kind of half-tranced. 

So like a moth to a flame, I started following this poor boy around. He noticed I was there and tried to make some awkward small talk. I just kept following him. 

The airport morphed into his highschool with me still following him. 

He turned around and asked slightly paranoid, "Why are you following me?"

I thought about it for a moment. I really didn't have a clue why but something was pulling me towards him so I responded, "I just feel like I need to be here." 

He was dreaming about being in school. 

"You have a really nice school," I added. 

"Eh, I guess. Kind of small." 

"Larger than mine," I responded. I followed him into what I think was a biology class. By then I was apparently really freaking him out, so he tried to run from me. HAHA. 

I followed him again. He looked exasperated. 

"Why do you have a car in your school?" I asked, pointing to the car that was parked in the cafeteria. 

"That's my car. I drive it when I'm not sleeping." 

I smirked and let out a chuckle, but I wasn't going to explain to him why.

I had a revelation here about dream cartography here, too long to explain.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*95% dreaming*

This was a series of lucids and false awakenings that seemed to last forever, but was only 40 minutes. Inside the dream, I clearly remember realizing that our time spent dreaming (via time dilation) was significantly longer than our lives. For example, I could sleep 6 hours, but through all of the little dreams we don't remember, it could feel like 6 months. I felt that especially last night, and wasn't entirely sure if I was finally awake or not.

*The drummer*

I was lost at a festival when I noticed a guy on stage between two native American drums. He was wearing traditional clothing and had a staff in his hand. He deftly spun the staff around, hitting the two drums with precision. I was entranced by his drumming and rhythmic dancing. I really wanted to learn his skill. 

*Train*

I was riding atop the roof of a train, bolting faster than any train ever. It ripped through desert landscapes, massive cliffs, tornado ridden valleys...A dark storm was also developing.

I thought to myself this might be a good time for a reality check, but good I really wish for anything better?

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Here Again*

They wanted me to work for them again. Fine. But nobody was there. Are you going to teach me again or not? So I went home.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Que Music*

 I was in a shop with my mother. The shop sold spiritual items. No one was manning the shop, but my mother and I were still looking around. 

I was looking at a product when I heard horror music beginning to play. 

"Why is it queing horror music?" I asked..."This is totally the wrong time to be playing horror music. There isn't anything horrifying about this." 

So I did a reality check. _Not because music was playing in my head, but because the genre of music was totally wrong._

Of course, I was able to realize that I was dreaming. 

I realized it was time for me to get a goal, but I didn't know what the task of the month was. I flew through the ceiling and into the attic of the store. A lot of antiques were gathering dust. 

I flew through the roof and into space, looking for an adventure. 

And holy hell, _was it cold_. This happened last time I flew into space as well. Within the solar system it is bearable, but once I fly past that it's penetratingly cold. It's not just cold...It's...hard to describe. It's as if the cold sinks under your skin and you can feel your toes beginning to become frostbitten.

I tried to land on a planet, but I became unproportionally too big. I saw the coordinates of the planet and vividly remember seeing the number 17. I was losing grip the planet too fast since I was too big. It turned and spun under my weight. 

I flew back to Earth to get a jacket, thinking that I could perhaps trick my mind into thinking I could be warm. I heard my father yelling at my mother for turning the heat back on. I wasted some time inside the house, amusing myself with physics, before waking up.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I'm recurrently having dream where my sister upload music onto my computer or something. And I decide to listen to music and specifically track 15. It links to youtube and the song is beautiful I love it. The song is quite pink.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Distance...*

I was going on a trip with my friend, and we thought we would stop at a market in Austria. It was kind of late, but it was a party night so there were some people there.

The store was ironically an austrian version of the store that my boyfriend works at. Someone had a heart attack in the fruit department so I rushed over to help.

I saw Izam standing in the crowd watching. We met eyes, but it was strange...

I felt like I shouldn't go and say hi to him...or rush into his arms as I normally would have...As if I would annoy him or something...

It was as if we had grown too apart :\

----------


## Queen Zukin

What I could barely even call a keyboard broke. No sufficient access to computer, also when I move cities in Germany might not have internet for 4 months. For now will have to mobile update when I can. 

erzählen

----------


## Queen Zukin

Update: I'v had many great lucids, hopefully I'll have the means to write them here soon.

God of the solar system
Shared dream with Izam
Through the mirror
Fighting with minds

----------


## Queen Zukin

*No Dream*

I was in the grocery store picking up a few items for dinner. Then, I saw Izam. I couldn't believe what my eyes were seeing.

"This...has to be a dream," I whispered, standing in front of him.

"This is no dream," he whispered back.

"Finally..." I whispered, and kissed his lips.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

O hai!

Your dream journal is enviable. Such an impressive size! 

And I see you play mineraft, too. That's cool.  ::D:

----------


## Queen Zukin

Thanks. 

Es hat einfach zu lang gewesen, seit ich hier geschriebt habe. Deshalb schreibe ich meine Träume auf Deutsch für üben. Ich lebe jetzt in Deutschland und mein Deutsch ist noch schlect. Errg. 

Auch macht mein "computer" ein schmerz-im-arsch hier zu schreiben. Ich kann nicht mein Fehler korrigieren, denn mein Browser stirbt wenn ich versuche. Aber wann du Deutsch spreche, bitte korrigiert mein Grammatikfehler, wenn du willst. :-)

Letzte Nacht habe ich von Hunden getraumt. Die Hunde fuhren mit dem Fahrrad. Ich dachte das war so tol.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Ich habe zu viel getrunken, um meine Träume zu errineren. Leider wird das ganz normal..

----------


## Glieuaeiel

I don't speak German, but Google Translate is my friend, and as someone who also recently studied abroad in Europe (Barcelona), I find this to be both amusing and accurate.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> I don't speak German, but Google Translate is my friend, and as someone who also recently studied abroad in Europe (Barcelona), I find this to be both amusing and accurate.



Yeah...my liver really needs a break from studying abroad.

*Deine Briefe...zu spät*

Ich rennte auf der Straße...Jemand verfolgt mir...Nein, war es eigentlich eine Gruppe...Scheiß!

Ich hatte keine Platz zu verstecken. Sie hielten Messer. Sie hatten Izam bereits getotet.

Ich lief zu einen Haus und hoffte, dass die Tür geöffnet wäre. Erfolgt! Im Inneren des Hauses gab es ein Party. Die Leute schaut mich an wie sie hatten mir erwartet. 

Sie sagten: "Du hast Briefe bekommen." Was für Briefe? 

Sie gaben mir die Briefe. Sie waren aus Izam...Sie waren die Briefe dass ich lang aufgewartet habe. Aber jetzt war er tot. Ich war schon armselig, meine Schatz war tot und mein Leben wurde auch bald beendet. 

Während ich die Briefe las, weinte ich. Ich wusste, dass die böse Leute bald gekommen wurde. Ich hatte nicht viel Zeit.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Fahrkarte*

Ich fuhr mit dem Zug im Nacht, aber ich hatte keine Fahrkarte. Der Fahrkarte-Mann stieg aus dem Zug ein. Als ich ihm sah, lief ich aus dem Zug. Er hatte mir gesehen, und er verfolgt mir mit Hunde. 

Ein Tag später, ging die Polizei von Tür zu Tür. Sie suchten jeder Haus für mich. Die Hunde jagten mich, deshalb flog ich in der Weltraum. Leider, kennten die Hunde auch zu fliegen. Schade!

----------


## Queen Zukin

Es scheint wie ich natürlich nächtliche bin. Ich schlafe einfach von 10 Uhr bis 17 Uhr, aber das geht nicht. Ich versuche meine Schlaf Zeitplan zu verändern, deshalb habe ich nicht für eine lange Zeit nicht gut geschlafen. Hoffentlich werde ich gut heute Nacht schlafen...hofftenlich.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Arbeit mit meiner Schwester*

 Ich arbeitete bei einen Supermarkt...mit meiner Schwester. Sie war so stressig mit ihr zu arbeiten. Wir sind absolut gegenteil von einander. Sie nahm alle Arbeiten, deshalb hatte ich nichts so tun. Ich konnte nur da stehen und sah ich aus wie ich nicht mit meinen Arbeit ernst war. Dann arbeitete ich allein in der Obstabteilung. Mein Arbeit macht mir auf die Obst stehen und schrei dass die Obst sehr lecker sind. Haha.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Ich habe endlich meine Schlaf Zeitplan korrigieren. Gefällt mir so gut, eine ganze Nacht zu schlafen. Natürlich habe ich mich an keine Träume erinnern.  :tongue2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

* Böse Frau*

Ich war im mein Freund der Mutter haus (ist das richtig?...oder mein Freund der Mutter des Hauses...?). Sowieso, war Izam weg gegangen und sie wollte mich ihrem Badezimemer zu putzen. Das war mir Egal, aber als ich das Badezimmer verließ, fand ich mich, dass ich im Hotel stand. Es war schon Nacht und das Hotel fing an zu schließen. Ich nahm das Aufzug nach unten und ging draußen. Viele Leute beschäftigte sich mit Parties, vielleicht war es Freitag. Als ich zurück zu Badezimmer kehrte, entdeckte ich meine Name auf einem Schild! Das Schild sag dass ich verhaftet zu sein brauchte! Was hatte ich geschafft? 

Dann sah ich ein junges Mädchen. Sie sah zwanziger aus mit blondem Haar. Als sie an das Schild schaute, sah sie angefeuert aus. Sie fing an Leute umzubringen... 

Ich hatte jetzt die Polizei mir zu jagen, die ich die Serienmörder war dachte. 

Plötzlich, beobachtete ich die blonde Frau, die in Disko tanzte. Sie war echt böse. Sie ging in ein Auto mit drei anderen Männer. Sie gaben ihr einem Getränk. 

"Das schmeckt komisch," sagte die blonde Frau und gab zurück dem Getränk. Sie war plötzlich eingeschlafen. Es war klar, dass sie unter Drogen gesetzt wurde! 

"Was sollen wir tun mit ihrer Körper?" Fragte einen Mann. 

Das Auto bremste schnell. Die Männer schnittete ihren Kopf mit einem Axt ab. Sie nahmen den Kopf mit ihnen.

Sie verließen ihre blutigen Körper auf dem Straße.  :Eek:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Lebe ich?*

Ich fuhr mit meinen Fahrrad durch die Nacht. Ich kehrte von mein Arbeit zurück nach Haus. 

" Wart mal auf!" Ich hörte eine Stimme mir zu rufen. Die Stimme klang erschreckend. 

"Was ist los?" Fragte ich. Die Stimme gehörte zu eine junge Frau mit braunem Haar. Hinter ihr folgte eine Gruppe von anderen Jugendliche. Sie schienen sehr ängstlich. 

"Du kannst doch das Weg nicht gehen! Es gibt heute Nacht ein Mann mit einer Waffe! Wir denken er ist einfach böse..." 

Ich hörte einem Schuss! Sie hatte recht! 

Wir rennten und versteckten in alle Richtung. Ich versuchte in eine Mülltonne zu verstecken. Ich war zu groß, aber ich hatte keine Zeit ein anderes Versteck zu finden. 

Ich hörte einer Schrei...und dann ein Schuss. Und dann nur mehr und mehr. Ich wusste, dass ich keine Chance hatte. 

Der Traum verändert. 

Ich war in die Schule. Alles schien OK. Ich war überrascht, dass ich die Nacht überlebt hatte. Und jetzt, war alles in Ordnung.

Als ich Mittagessen kaufte, veränderte das Gesicht einer Frau. Ihre Gesicht wurde...gesichtlos. Sie schei, als ob sie in die Hölle war. Ich wusste gar nichts was zum Teufel passieren waren...und ich war erschrocken. 

Ich rennte los von ihr und ich versuchte zu markieren wie nichts war passiert. 

Aber das war schwer, weil es passierte ofter und ofter. Erstmal, war die Leute fruendlich, dann war sie plötzlich gesichtlos und von der Hölle. 

Ich rennte und rennte bis ich ein Mann fand. Er saß ruhig im Zimmer. 

Er meditierte. 

Wer was dieser Mann? Ich entscheidete ihm zu sprechen. 

"Hilf mir, bitte!" 

"Was ist los mit dir?" 

"Ich...ich...die Leute, die wem ich spreche, verändertete zu...Kreaturen aus der Hölle!" Ich erzählte. 

Zuerst, hatte er keine Ahnung was zu tun. Dann sag er, "bist du sicher, dass du lebendig bist?"

Es gab ein langes Schweigen. Ich wollte es nicht zu erkennen, aber er hatte recht. Vielleicht war ich eigentlich tot..."

"Ich bin nicht ganz sicher..." ich antwortete. 

"Dann, versuch deine Dämonen zu besiegen."

"Und wieso?" Ich fragte stressig.

"Renn nicht." Er antwortete streng. 

Ich machte wie er hatte mir erzählt. Und es funkioniert. Wenn ich einen Dämon fand, starrte ich den Dämon in den Augen. Es war schwer und schrecklich...aber es endlich geht. 

Nach viele Versuchen, dachte ich, dass all meinen Dämonen weg waren. Konnte ich jetzt im Himmel gehen?? 

Ich fragte den Mann meine wichtigeste Frage. Aber die Antwort war fast unerträglich.

"Nein. Ich glaube, dass du in Limbo bleiben muss. Doch hast du kein mehr Dämonen, aber im Himmel gehst du nicht." Er sag.

"Aber...dieses Limbo ist so wie normale Realität..." ich antworte ruhig und traurig. 

"Ja, du hast recht. Es ist kein Himmel, aber es isg auch kein Hölle...es ist Limbo..." Er flüsterte...

:\

----------


## Queen Zukin

Ich habe an warum ich kein Traum heute errinern konnte gedacht, als ich etwas wichtig erkennt habe...Vor 3 Tagen war der Geburtstag meines Traum-Buches. Scheiße!

Es ist spät, aber zum vierte Geburtstag, Traum-Buch!  :tongue2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Schlangenbiss*

I hatte drei Tiere aus, aber nicht in wirklichkeit, Deutschland in meinem Zimmer. Sie waren klein. Es gab eine Schlange, eine Eidechse, und...erm...okay ich vergiss.  :Oops: 

ABER die Tiere scheinte zu aufzuwachsen, deshalb bewegte ich ihn zu ein größere Käfig. Und dann wachsen die Tiere zu groß auf! 

Die Schlange hat mich in das Handgelenk gebissen, als ich erkennt, dass die Eidechse eine Dinosaurier-Papagei wurde! Ahhhh...ich bin zu faul die ganze Gesichte zu schreiben...ist sehr scheiß auf dem Tablet alles zu schreiben. Ich kann nicht erwarten bis zum ich ein Computer habe/benutzte! [/rant]

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Peinlich...*

Ich hatte in diesem Woche so viele peinliche Träume. Wo soll ich anfangen...

In meinem ersten Traum, lebte ich im Schloss.

Ein sadomasochistes Schloss.  :Eek: 

Es wird schlimmer. Ich war die Führerin. Und wir hatten unterschiedliche Schlösser für unterschiedliche Fetische.

Ich arbeitete mit einem Mann, der wollte mir ihm "zu dominieren." 

Es wird schlimmer. Er wollte mir ihm MIT SCHLANGE zu dominieren. 

Ich führ ihn zu einen Schloss, das mich an Winchester Haus errinerte. Wir gingen in einen Zimmer, das wie das Zimmer eines Mädchens aussieht...


Ich tragte mit mir einen Python. Er hat mir gebissen, aber ich machte keine Sorgen. Das ist nur was für ein Sex Spiel.  :wink2: 

So ja ich hatte ihn zum Bett gebunden, als ich an errinerte, dass ich die Blätter harken muss. 

Ich kann nur seufzen, dass ich so einfach abgelenkt bin...das sieht wie eine tolle Zeit aus...

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Nochmal...*

Ich besuchte meine Cousinen. Ich musste eine Dusche nehmen, aber jederman wollte in das gleiche Badezimmer mit mir sein. Schließlich war jeder in der Dusche. Fünf Cousinen, eins Dusche. 

Dann besuchten meine Familie und ich einen Themenpark. Meine Freundin und ich wurden verlieren als der Himmel grau und schrecklich wurde. Es gab keinen Ort zu verstecken und niemand konnte uns gut sehen. Wir waren allein.

Wir sahen zwei Tornados am Horizont und dann erkennten wir einem Bus, der ein Unfall gegen einen Baum hatte. Es gab keine Überlebers. 

Ein Polizei-Smart Car fuhr zu uns und rettete uns, außer gab es kein Plätz für mich, deshalb musste ich auf dem Auto sitzen und fahren. 

*Izam natürlich*

Ich versuchte Izam zu besuchen aber wie normale war er nicht da. Ich hatte ihn einmal gesehen, als wir zusammen eine Dusche nehmen (thema?  :tongue2: ). Nachdem das passierte, konnte ich ihn wie üblich nicht finden. 

*Berg Geschichte*

Ich fokusierte mich sehr ernst eine Geschichten an einen Berg zu schrieben. Es war eine Geschichte über einem Mann, der schlimm Depressionen hat.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Wünsche*

Habe geträumt von Izam und dass er mich an ruf und wir hatten skypen und chatten. Wie immer.

AUch habe ich geträumt von eine verrückte Kätze, die in mein Haus gehen wollte.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Just woke up from a dream in which I was hearing a man's voice over and over convincing me to let go and fall asleep. His voice was very hypnotising. My friend suggests to fall asleep and explore in the new dream what's going on. So as I am 'falling asleep' in the dream I become very hypnotised by his voice and then his tone changes into something threatening as he says, "the nightmare begins in 3...2...1..." And then I woke up...but I still wasn't sure if I was in a new dream or not...

----------


## Queen Zukin

I had another very strange dream last night. Strange enough that it needs to be written in English.

*Light in the dark*

I was with my friends and we were having a blast playing a very difficult obstacle course. I was tired halfway through, so my friend and I took a break while the others went on. 

When we were ready to move, we realized something frightening -we couldn't. All ways out were blocked. 

We discovered this when we tried to take a train back home. Only a few stops later, we heard a loud noise and it was as if someone had suddenly put a wall in front of the train. It wouldn't move.

We walked back to the obstacle course where we had started at, only to find that two psychiatric asylums were there instead. They then seperated my friend and I, each of us in a different psychiatric unit. 

A few days later I was talking to another patient, and had completely forgotten about the previous incident until she mentioned something.

"Do you not remember?" She asked. "Look at your friend over there. She doesn't remembee either. But they keep doing this to us, over and over and over again."

I looked to whom she pointed and suddenly remembered. My friend was rocking back and forth. I felt then really angry. They were keeping us here against our will, and then manipulating our memories to keep us helpless!

I took my friend by the hand and told her that we needed to stay together.

A few nights later, the management had everyone outside doing work through the night as if we were slaves. 

When I realized that our situation was only getting worse and worse, and that we needed to runaway ASAP, everyone disappeared. 

I looked around in the dark, but only my friend and I were to be found. An eerie silence penetrated the air.

And it was only getting darker. 

I took my friend's hand and we ran back into the building, but the power was out there too. 

In the dim light, we could see the walls of the asylum being to mold and deteriote. Everything around us was decaying quickly - we had chosen the wrong spot to hide.

I grabbed her hand again and tried to run and find an exit - until something sinister happened. I found myself running in circles, always in the same spot...even if I took a different route. 

My friend was crying now. The darkness was penetrating. I could feel it robbing me of happiness as I sunk further and further.

"Don't let it get to you," I whispered to my friend, "think of your happiest memory..." 

An angel then descended and appeared in the darkness and whisped us away.

The angel took us to a large room, where thousands of souls were awaiting judgement. There was still so much darkness here though.

And then I saw it, a sliver of sunlight beamed through the glass roof. I ran over to it and stood in it. After being trapped in the dark for what seemed like an eternity, this sliver of sunlight felt like paradise. I felt my spirit being cleansed and renewed, but I never wanted to leave this spot.

I was ushered into a room where a large group of people would receive their judgement together. I thought that I would receive something at least bearable. I didn't believe in Christ but I had been a decent person throughout my life.

Our group was sentenced to slowly drown in lava for 1000 years. 

I couldn't accept my punishment, so I looked for a way out before it was too late. Just as the angels were closing the door on the damned, I fleed the room. 

I joined a group that was granted eternal life. As we walked into the room in where we would be lifted up, I saw a bible verse written on a wall. I don't know if this actually exists, but it said something around the lines of those who stay with Christ despite what they must endure will enjoy eternal life, or something. I knew though that it had something to do with what was about to happen next though.

The angel told us that we could make a decision here. We could either enjoy a soft punishment in Hell, or burn in lava until the coming of Christ. I had a deep instinct that this was a trick, so I went with it.

As soon as we were about to descend into the middle of the earth to drown in lava, we were suddenly instead risen up. 

And then I woke up.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Was für ein WC!*

Ich war im Zelt mit meinen Freunden. Wir brauchten unsere Kleindung zu verändern, deshalb gehen wir im WC.

Das WC enthalte ein Party...ein Sex Party. Leute laufte nakt und tanzt herum. Es war eine ziemlich interessante Szene zu sehen. Aber dann wollten sie mir auch zu ferien und ich versuchte ihnen zu sagen dass ich konnte nicht, weill ich ein Freund habe. Sie wurden böse und versuchten mir zu entführen! Meine Freunden retteten mir, dank sei gott.  :tongue2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Die Königin*

Ich entscheidete zu LARP, aber diesmal war es echt. Es war auch mein erstmal. 

Ich reiste durch eine dunkele Höhle, die von Gespenster heimgesucht war. 

Ich kam zu Ende der Höhle und fand mich vor Glittern.  Eine Gruppe von Orcs rannten vor mir und ich hörte jemand sagen, "was machst du hier? Ist es gefährlich...wenn sie du sehen...sie werden dich schnell umbringen! Geh los!" 

Ich kletterte meine Richtung durch der Höhle und vesuchte ein sicheres Versteck zu finden. Plötzlich rennten bessesen Bullen gegenüber mir! Ich benutzte alle meine eigene Stärke und totete die bessesen Bullen. Wie ein Spiel, mein Niveau erhöht. Jetzt, konnte ich unsichtbar sein...

Aber jetzt spielte Izam. Er ladete mir ein zu seinen Haus (im Spiel), indem mir wirklich zu dem Spiel vorstellen. Er schlagte vor dass ich eine bessere Waffe kaufe aber es war mir Egal. Er zeigte mich, dass alle in dieses Spiel böse sein konnte. Ebenso die Sonne. Die Sonne konnte Tentakeln wachsen...und die werden deine Leben von dir langsam nehmen. Es war ziemlich unheimlich...

Dann etwas passierte, das macht mir zu die Königin gehen mussen. Ich dachte, dass ich muss wieder mit Izam sprechen, aber er bleibt mit der Konigin. 

Die Konigin lebte weit von hier und im Ozean. Ich swam unter bis ich die Schloss erreichte. Jede in die Schloss hatte an komisch und viele Männer wollte gegen mir zu kämpfen. Ein Mann zeigte mir dem Schloss. Es gab Wahrsagerin und mehr. Ich habe viele schon vergessen, aber sprechen mit der Konigin war chaos. Sie war sehr sehr extravagant. 

*Rettete Izam*

Ich vermutete dass dieser Träum etwas zu tun hat mit der Träum nach oben, aber ich bin nicht ganz sicher. Auch, erinnere ich mich nicht gut an die Handlung. Aber ich weiß, dass ich Izam retten musste. Und das habe ich geschafft.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Real talk

It's not that I've been busy or anything, it's just that I've entered a new chapter in life. Writing my dreams here isn't as important to me as it used to be. 

Lately I've been getting some terrifying flashbacks of dreams, but if I try to remember them then I'll probably forget anyways. 

I still feel bad though, for not writing in a journal that I've had for 3 years. I guess I'll toy around with my shared dreaming method some more. I had been planning to really work on it these past months, but I hadn't anticipated how drastically one's life can change in a short period of time.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Sand Pit*

I was visiting my friend. Despite being in his 20s, his parents had built him a massive sand box in their backyard. He had made giant sandcastles and people were now living in them. 

I got seperated from my friend who drove us here, and it was 5pm and she needed to leave. I couldn't find her though so she left me here.  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Die Pest*

 Meine Eltern besuchten mich. Es gab in dieser Stadt Drogen wie Pilze. Seltsam versuchten meine Eltern die Drogen. Aber nach eine Zeit kam eine Pest, die aus den Drogen kommen hatte. Die Pest zerstörte Zivilisation, darum mussten wir im Wald leben, aber die Pest hatte auch Tiere verrückt machen. In der Nacht kam große Wölfe, wie im Film "I am Legend." Wir mussten auch mit Flüche verfahren. 

Einmal als wir im Zelt waren, kam ein anderer Fluch. Schwärme von kleinen Insekten zerrissen unseren Zelt und dann stachen uns. Ich machte auf dem Zelt, indem ich schnell entkommen konnte. Ich war einer von wenigen, dass überlebten. 

Die nächste Nacht ging gleich, aber diesmal einer von den große Wölfe befiehlt mich ihm zu folgen. Die andere Wölfe konnten nicht sprechen, deshalb wusste ich, dass etwas mit diesem Wolf passierte. Er zeigte mir, dass ob wir eine Klippe klettern konnten, dann konnten wir weit weg aus der Pest leben. 

Leider gab es keineswegs die Spitze der Klippe zu erreichen.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Die Rache meines Großvaters*

Ich war mit meiner Familie zu Klub oder irgendwo, als ein Jugendlicher mir belästigte. Das war mir peinlich, deshalb sprach ich nicht darüber mit meiner Familie, obwohl ich mich bedroht fühlte. Aber wusste mein Großvater etwas, weil er plötzlich starb, dann zurück zu leben kam. Ich sah den Sensenmann und er sagte, dass mein Großvater mir schützen wird oder etwas. 

Anscheinend hatte ich eine Bande geärgert, aber die Bande verwandelte sich zu einen großer Kult. Danach sah ich wie eine Gruppe von alten Frauen versuchten ihre Pläne für Rache zu zerstören. .

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Was ist los mit dir?*

Ich war im Marktplatz, als ich Bree sah. Ich beobachtete, als sie der Rucksack eines Mädchens stahl. Ich drückte aus meine Enttäuschung. Als ich die Frau erklärte, dass jemand ihren Rucksack stahlen hat, schrie Bree zu mir. Sie war einfach stinksauer, aber ich hatte keine Ahnung warum sie sich wie ein Arschloch handelte. 

*Zu Krankenhaus*

All der Straßen wurden Flüsse und ich flößte auf einem Gummiboot.  :Shades wink: 

Ich genoss den heißer Sommer tag, bis eine gute Freundin von mir erklärte, dass wir in das Krankenhaus mussten. Der Weg zu das Krankenhaus mussten wir bei Achterbahn fahren (natürlich). Dann mussten wir durch eine Fun-House gehen. Aber es war ein bisschen entsetztlich. Ich fand es ironisch, dass ebenso Leute mit Herzprobleme hier gehen mussten.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I've had a bunch of vivid dreams, but none that I have cared to write about. I read a book though that inspired me to keep journaling and keep trying.  :smiley: 

I invested in some sleeping medication since I have developed terrible insomnia. I just don't sleep anymore. Hopefully that will change soon.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Well it didn't help me sleep at all...

*Germany's Nex Top model*

I dreamed that I was abducted and I found myself on Germany's Next Top Model. I wondered what they wanted from me. Too bad though, cause I found that they had a computer so i played sim city 4 instead.

*History test*

I was in my creative writing class. We were being graded and I was getting low scores. But today they were having a history test. I had a special excuse so i didn't have to take the test. But I felt a little awkward sitting around waiting. 

Later I wanted to hula hoop, so I snuck into someone's attic. 

*I'll pick you up later*

I was chilling out in the water next to a big ship with Charmy. We were in the middle of the ocean but the surrounding water was shallow. I wanted to go into the ship, but the ship was covered in beehives. I dodged them and found myself within a gift shop inside the ship. They were selling spaghetti made from fungi. Curious, I wanted to try it, but it was too expensive at 20 per person.

I got distracted by an artifact at the far end of the gift shop. It was an old steering wheel. I gave it a turn and suddenly felt the ship turn, leaving Charmy behind...oops.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I took four sleeping pills last night. FOUR. And not a wink of sleep was had. 

What's it going to take, horse tranquilizer?

----------


## Queen Zukin

Horse tranquilizer worked!!

Kidding. I didn't sleep at all the previous day so I was able to sleep well last night.

*Submerging*

My mom imvited me to a party at a highschool. Her friend brought along something she called `booze gloves`. These were clear, plastic gloves that contained a significant amount of alcohol that would soak through the hands of the user and get them drunk. Interesting. 

We left the party because apparently I had a competition to go to that had something to do with rollerskating. Before we left though, we stopped at a small snack buffet standing outside of the school entrance. I noticed that a guy was wearing my highschool colors, so I said hi to him. He looked pretty young and started talking about fieldtrips. He introduced me to 2 of his guy friends and one other female friend.

Charmy was also there when we left, filling out some data on a computer or something. 

My parents were waiting on me so I had to leave. 

We were back at the house now packing up for my competition. Our driveway was really long and there was deep water on either side of it. When we were backing out of the driveway, mom accidentally hit the gas too hard and we backed into the water. The car started to submerge so i unrolled my window. We seemed like we were going to be safe though, because the car floates instead of sinking. Mom pressed the gas again trying to get us out, but instead the car rolled and rolled, letting water in.

*2 Bottles*

Charmy and I were sitting on a street curb at night. A guy walked up to us and gave us 2 bottles of wine in a bag each. Cool. 

We went to an arcade and I saw a version of DDR that i never knew existed. Not sure how, but it was more challenging or something. I wanted to play it in the arcade but the arcade required that you bring your own dance mat to play.

*Driving*

I was driving with my dad in the car, except I was driving on the right hand side. I couldn't figure anything out since I wasn't used to it. At one point I was even driving without my headlights on at night. I eventually gave up and let him drive.

*Tripping and Seperated*

Kes, I, and another friend or two decided to trip together. I got seperated from the group but didn't really mind. When it got more intense, I just found myself a spot under a tree and relaxed. 

*I know, I know*

A woman was running her fingers through my hair, probably a hair stylist. When she came to the back of my hair she ran into some knots and complained.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I have two other offline journals going on write now, to track some of the projects I've been working on. One of them is learning how to WILD...again. I've been trying to learn this for what, maybe 10 years now (not kidding)? I can DEILD so I don't know what my problem is. It used to be that I'd get too excited and wouldn't be able to fall back asleep again. Now I can never wake myself up enough. Guess I just answered my own question. 

Had pretty normal dreams last night. Riding a rollercoaster and I think Charmy was there, holding my old pet dove, and a dream in that the only thing i remember is that i wasn't the main character of it.

And 2 and a half weeks until I can start typing up my dreams on a real computer again! FUCK YEAH!!!  ::D:

----------


## Queen Zukin

Abridged dream summaries until I am able to write ona computer again. 

*Bullies...*

I was at a bridge where people were lined up to be executed. When it was my turn i jumped into the water before they could shoot me and swam towards the church. Unfortunately that was were the shooter was. Hurch was very dar and scary. Ran away but pissed t9hese people off so they kept following me and threatening me. I ran home but there was a black car with tinted windows sitted outside teh house. Creepy. They even6ually caught me. Leader was two russian girls.

*Amsterdam*

Charmy, me, and two other friends camped in amsterdam. Took a bus out tthe cou tryside. Lead to undergrond creepy place, ots lf tunnels and they had a realy bad mold problem. Turned out to be an art school.

Sorry for llthe typos. It gets really old not having a keyboard to type after 6 mths...:\

----------


## Queen Zukin

Sick  :Sad: 

I was tired so I went to bed around 8pm, then woke up around 10pm, remembering about five lucids. In all of them, I found myself standing in my bedroom in the dark, so I tried to flip on a lightswitch, but it didn't work so of course I did a reality check. I was lucid but everything was so dark and dull, as they almost always are in my early dreams. I wanted to do the task of the month, but my control was strangely limited and I Couldn't even fly.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Finally home.  :smiley: 

Didn't dream much last night, though something about an elevator and getting to work on time.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Faces*

 I rented a room in a house because I didn't get the other room that I wanted near campus. A raver friend I know lived here too and told me that this was a good place, but none of them were students. 

 I took a bath and then woke up to a bunch of people standing around me. They had cuts all over their faces and stomachs. 

 I could't figure out how I got here, and was really freaking out.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I was a waitress at a Mexican restaurant, and it was my first at work, except no one told me what I needed to do. I spent my time doing mostly busboy activities...and hiding in the bathroom at one point. The restaurant was really fucking big. They had giant machines set up for cleaning dishes.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I was in a really chaotic dream. I walked through a door to find Izam sitting at a table in front of me. 

"This isn't real," he says.

"Okay?" 

"No, you don't get it." He takes out a coin and I watch as he bends physics in front of my eyes. This isn't real - I am dreaming. I do a reality check.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I woke up in my old bedroom. A rocking chair was sitting next to my bed, slowly rocking back and forth. Creepy. I did a reality check - dreaming. I had no idea what to do since I hadn't been planning on lucid dreaming. I opened up the curtains and stuck my head out the window. To my great surprise, I was in a Sim City 4 city. It had all of the same buildings and everything, except they actually looked real. I climbed out of the window and put my feet on the edge of the window seal, scaling around the building. There was a flood tarp beneath me and I jumped onto it. Someone else jumped out of my window at that same time, his name was Matt, though I didn't know him. 

In another dream, I was at an amusement park with my sister and mother. They had a roller coaster that was blue and yellow.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*A Visitor*

 I was in Izam's house with Charmy. Izam wasn't there, but Charmy and I were chilling out anyways. Something happened that I can't clearly recall, but one of us became lucid and then triggered the other one to also become lucid. 

 I spent some time gathering my awareness, and attempted to assess if Charmy was _Charmy_, or just another dream character. She felt different than a dream character, and when I asked her some questions her responses were logical, albeit she seemed rather talkative. I asked her if she would like to fly around in space with me. She looked concerningly out the window and into the dark night time sky. 

 "I'd rather stay inside tonight, it's kind of dark out there," she responded. Yep, this was Charmy without a doubt. 

 We carried on with whatever the hell we were doing, my recall sucks here, until mid-laugh Charmy faded out. She must have woken up. Upon the re-awareness that our physical bodies exist outside of the dream, I felt a little unstable but floated around for several minutes more. 

 I found Charmy again later in the dream, who was more than likely a dream character at this point, and said a code phrase that we had come up with in the dream. She didn't recognize it.

*More Floating Around* 

 In a different lucid dream, I was floating around Izam's house again watching his friends that he had over. They didn't seem to notice that I was here. I could touch them like solid objects but it was like I didn't exist. I tried to pass through one of them, but ran into him instead. 

*Flying*

 In yet another lucid dream, I was flying way above the clouds, almost in space. It was really dark and pretty creepy. I liked to fly into and out of the cloud layer, because the perception of the land masses was really tripping me out. I tried to stay a little bit below where space actually begins, because strangely in all of my lucid dreams, this layer is always bone chillingly cold. I may have ran into Charmy, but she was more than likely a dream character here. 


*Chicago*

 My sister and I were taking tours of Chicago, and there was a place where you could go to get your own private mini plane that you could fly in around the city. Each plane was about the size of a go kart.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Captured*

I was passing through London Heathrow airport customs when suddenly a Russian man stops me and tells me that I am being detained on account of protesting. I was taken to a jail cell with many other prisoner protestors and held there for three days. Our phones were confiscated, but on the third day I managed to sneak a phone and try to call my mother, who wasn't picking up the phone.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*The Necklace*

 I was inside a hair salon that was tucked within a mall. A strange woman with big, bushy brown hair like a lion's mane, round eyes, and in a red dress walked up to me and said enthusiastically that she loved my necklace. I had forgotten that I was wearing it. I had accidentally wore it to bed. She asked if she could borrow the necklace for around ten minutes. 

That was the weirdest request I have gotten from a stranger, so I assumed she was probably a little bit crazy. Luckily, the salon manager started talking to me so I was able to forget about her for a few minutes. 

Later, I was walking around the same mall with Izam, when the same lady walks up to me again and absolutely insists that she needs to borrow the necklace for ten or so minutes. I decide to let the lady with the wild hair borrow my necklace if she'll get off my back about it. When I give it to her, I'm unsure if I'll get it back. 

Izam and I walk out the backside of the mall, where there is a neat landscape going on. It's dark outside, but there are still a lot of other people there.

Suddenly, I get a phone call from the lady. She wants me to meet her at the front of the mall, alone. No way! I tell her that she needs to meet me inside the mall, and around other people. 

Izam and I head back in, where we start watching the chaos of the mall. Suddenly, I hear someone shout, "there you are! We've been looking for you!" It's a man, who looks a bit metrosexual. He leads me to the lady with my necklace, and she smiles and gives it back.

Creepy.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Rat detectors*

Our professor taught us that our index fingers were actually electronic, and could be used to detect mice. He set us aloose in the big building on a challenge to see who could find the rat first. My index finger must have been low on batery cause it kept turning off on me.  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Vampire Bite*

 I was stuck in class, when I totally remembered that I don't have class on Saturday. I did a reality check and confirmed that I was dreaming. I ran out of the classroom and out of the building. It was night time outside. Boo. Whatever. I jumped up and flew off into the air, accelerating into space. I felt my awareness diminishing since I didn't have a good reference point in the dark like this, so I landed on a tall standing building. I noticed a really strange plaza in the city and jumped off the tall building down to it. 

 In the plaza, there was a fish riding a bicycle spitting out live fish. What the heck? Hahaha. I felt bad for the cute little goldfish flopping on the ground, so I put it back into the fountain and watched it swim away. Cute.

 I kept walking around in this strange ass plaza and walked into a clothing shop. I noticed a man chasing another guy around the store, rather maliciously. I wondered who he was, so I asked. I asked specifically, because at the time I felt like it was the right thing to ask, "Are you human?" He turned around, gave me a weird look, and said "No," then continued to chase this guy around the store. 

 I was super curious now who he was. He was carrying around a big scimitar and the man he was chasing looked petrified of him. I thought maybe I could get on his good side and help him catch the man. 

 I caught him in my arms, and the mysterious man shoved his scimitar into his heart and licked up the blood.  :Eek: 

 He looked at me with fascination, pinned me down on the floor, and took a giant bite from my neck and I woke up.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I dreamed last night that I was lost in a hospital with some other children. We couldn't find a way out and the halls were never ending. When we did finally reach an exit and got out onto the front steps of the hospital, we couldn't pass. There was an invisible force field. It turns out we had died and were haunting the hospital.

----------


## Wolfwood

Man, I've been away for ages. I come back and you're still updating this journal - that's some true dedication.  :smiley:  Well done.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Haha..ha..ha. Well, I try. 

*Adventures in....Russia*

 My friends and I completely randomly decided to take a tour of the world. We visited a few countries, but the one I remember in most detail was Russia. What happens in Russia, stays in Russia.

  When we finally arrived in Russia, our group stayed in a youth hostel and everyone was was pretty smashed. Like, the entire hostel. I started hooking up with a girl who was completely shit faced, only to find out that her mother was staying in the same hostel as her...AND her mother was my quantum chemistry professor. :x

  I think to save further embarrassment, we switched hostels and went to a more rural place. I noticed that a guy I had seen at the last hostel had also transferred here with us. I confronted him on it, and he said it was a total coincidence. But he was very sexy, and he spoke in a seductive Russian accent. 

  I started talking to him at the breakfast table the next morning and he taught me some Russian. We started flirting, when his friend came in the room and he got up to talk to him for a few minutes. He left his phone on the table, and I saw his phone buzzing with text messages like crazy. The display screen showed the text, and someone was obviously really pissed at him. 

 So when everyone else left the room we did it against a wall.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*The Underground*

I was with my sister and we were on a road trip. We were somewhere out west, but the landscape was very strange and barren. It was mountainous, yet deserted. The tall cylindrical mountains were red and orange, but a green mist hung overhead. Above the mist giant creatures made out of rock were roaming. 

We drove up to the end of the road. Two canoes were waiting for us. It was the middle of the night, but my sister said that it was safe, because the giant rock creatures wouldn't eat us. I put a leg in the water, and realized that it was an immediate drop off.

We canoed out into the blue midnight water, with the red mountains looming above us and the green mist hanging in the air. Once we were out in the middle of the lake, we dived from our canoes into the water.

We kept swimming downwards until we saw a city. The city was forged out of the red mountain rock and the people looked very strange. The city was based inside of a circular trench, and in the middle stood a platform were people were gathered. The people were wearing skull masks and looked like reapers and orcs. 

It became immediately apparent that the city was in a war. The halls of the city flooded with battle cries. My sister and I were ignored by the passer-by fighters as if we didn't exist. During that time, I was able to get a glimpse of the human inhabitants. They had blue holes in their skin, like in the Matrix, as if they could be 'plugged in' to something. 

I was separated from my sister when it was discovered that we were in the city. I was climbing around in the vents, when I met a homeless man. He was very strange, and offered me some even stranger advice about the city.

----------


## Baron Samedi

wow. amazing.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Lucid Thoughts*

 I was running from something, when in the back of I mind I kind of realized that I already knew that I was dreaming. And I remember thinking, how I sort of always already know that I am dreaming, I just don't do anything about it. And I wondered why. 

*Sentimental*

 Izam, my exboyfriend, was at my house. He was asking if we could get back together again, but I told him probably not. It would just be too painful.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Exile*

We were being exiled and forced to board a train that would take us away.

I sat down in the hay covered caboose and a classmate of mine sat down next to me. I laid my head into his lap and looked up at the shining stars as the train began to move. The dark air whipped through our hair and stung our cheeks as we were taken away. I sat there, almost in apathy, with my head in his lap, just awaiting the future.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*running with knives*

I don't know where I am. Hiding in a bush. 

Someone tosses me two knives. Silver. Sharp. Curved, for killing. 



Execution he whispers. I peer from my bush. Everyone has knives. Knives 3 feet long, metallic swords for battle. Not for battle. For death. Knives for only one purpose. 

I look at the two knives in my hand - I see I am at a disadvantage. My knives are only the size of butcher knives. Sinisterly curved and sharp. The curvature beckons me to fight, I resist. 

He looks back down at me. You must flee before you're found, he says. I look up from my bush at their knives. They wave them around fast like ceiling fans. Spinning and chopping. Whirring and buzzing. Aerodynamic. 

I spring from my bush and run past the executioners with knives. I run through the town, the knives in my own hands zipping through the air, begging to puncture skin. I'm no longer running from the executioners, but from myself. The knives pleading. 

I run into a tattoo parlor. A man stands up, smiles, and says, "you, the girl with knives."

----------


## Queen Zukin

*helen it's time to die*

15 years of age with long black hair
living in a mansion, mother's dead. and her mother too. 
there's so many little doors but when I touch their handles
dead voices scream in my ear dont be opened! 
like alice in wonderland
alice with knives
voices start screaming in my ear
_helen, it's time to die!_ 
I don't know where the voices are coming from
maybe, the little doors will hold the answer
I open the door and walk down the stairs
it's flooded, I dive beneath the water
into endless hallways of black cats
I come to a room
where the dead are having dinner
my grandmother, a shriveled black skull
the dead tell me
_helen, it's time to die!
we are starting a revolution
where the dead will rise
an army_
playing cards blow around our table
spades hearts clubs diamonds
I see visions of their suicides
blood
we need a virgin

----------


## Queen Zukin

*swamp life*

in the marshy warm wetlands where the frogs still croak 
i'm standing on an old brick bridge
watching your life go on
those who I love are standing around me 
I jump off the bridge and plummet into the water
the seaweed between my toes
I rise up anew

----------


## Queen Zukin

This is not a dream, but a personal rant. I'm posting it here, because maybe I'll finally understand.
I need to stop with this self-doubt bullshit. It's gone out of control. 
I told myself, and I tell myself over and over again; _if it works this time, it's for real_. 
and every goddamned time, I still don't believe myself. 
My heart stops every time I see/hear someone having the same dream as me
even though I should totally be expecting it by now??
And I don't even tell them, for some weird reason. 
I decided to do Nomad's RV experiment, to test myself
Immediately, I thought:
SCISSORS, TAPE, TAPE, SCISSORS, TAPE. 
And I couldn't get the goddamned thought out of my head.
I was 100% certain, without a doubt, at at least one of those was an object. 
But I thought no, it can't be. So I remained silent. 
Oh look, I was half fucking right.
_What the serious fuck, Zukin?_
I already know it doesn't even matter how much I prove it to myself
I'll just go in circles of doubt. 
^Also the prologue as to _Why Zukin Never Posts Outside her Domain_
[/end of psychotic rant]

*attention span*
I'm chilling out, looking at something in a bedroom, when I decide to become lucid. Whatever the hell I'm looking at _really_ has my attention, because even though I'm clearly lucid idgaf about doing anything else, but staring at what has my fascination. I even look out the window, think about flying out of it into the clear blue sky, but nope, I'd rather stand here and stare at this thing (ironically, I don't remember what it was).

----------


## Queen Zukin

*back again*

 I was back in Schwabisch Hall, enjoying myself. I was running up the little alley ways and the stairs and the cobblestone roads, so happy to be there again.

*sweet love*

I was making out with a dorm-mate, feeling the sweet touch of his lips.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*face kick*

I was talking with my ex, Izam, about why he left me for a midget (I kid you not). He said that she was amazing in bed. I told him that if she ever annoyed me at LARP, I would kick her in the face. 

Later in the dream, I was practicing my high kicks (teheehee), and then discovered that if I kicked hard enough, I could get enough momentum going to actually do a backflip. That was pretty badass.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Spoiler* for _Nomad's RV Experiment Week 2_ : 



I forget when the results are going to be posted, and I don't want to visit the post since I don't want any subconscious influence.
This is what I've got so far:
One of them is some kind of rock. Or, at least something hard like a rock. I keep seeing white, but I'm not sure where that's coming from.
I'm having a _really_ hard time seeing the second object, like I'm being blocked from it or something. 




*Back, again, Happiness*

 I was in Tübingen, Germany again. I couldn't believe it, I was so happy. I wanted to run up and down the streets, eat a döner kebab, eat the best ice cream ever again, visit the bookstores...I did like five reality checks, bursting with excitement when each of them failed indicating that this wasn't a dream.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*I just want to take my final*

I was stuck in an apartment with a bunch of hardcore druggies. I had a final exam that I had to go to in an hour. These weirdos were running in circles and getting high and just being strange. The apartment was so dilapidated that I had to crawl out the window to get out, because the front door was jammed shut with insulating foam.

----------


## Queen Zukin

ohhh back, I got two new piercings sp I couldn't sleep well for a few nights but whatever
also a little zukin tipsy

*The corpses*

I lived in this bigass mansion with my mom, and it was evil as fuck. Around the mannsion was a giant stone fence, like 3 feet in diameter. The neighborhood kids told me that our stone fence was totally haunted, so of course I went to investiage. I went inside the stone fence, because it was that big, and there were corpses of children inside of it!! There was also a secret door and a bunch of curses written on the wall. Well my mom wanted to renovate, and everyone knows that renovating totally awakens spirits, so I told her she shouldn't mess with that part of the stone wall. She didn't believe me that there were corpses inside of our fence, so she had to check it out herself. 

*I killed some people, all while naked*

I was watching on the news that someone last night went totally wild and killed some people on a train track. The news station didn't seem to care about the murder victims though, the only thing they seemed to focus on was that the murderer did it while she was naked. I recognized my hair in one of the scenes and realized that I killed those people. I wasn't sure how I felt about it.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*pissing off the gods* 

 I was in a minecraft sort of dream, where I moved to a new town on the coast and decided to make a house on the water out of old car parts. Well when nightfall came, Poseidon came out from the ocean and apparently he was really pissed and so he decided to knock our house down and eat my friends. Well that sucked, so I flew away. I flew across landscapes until I came to some beautiful mountains where gnomes lived. I settled down there with the gnomes, but then the Lorax came out from the forest, but it wasn't really the Lorax, it was like a zombie-human Lorax with blue flesh rotting off his face. Despite that, he was actually pretty cute. So we made love in the shower.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I don't know why I only remember to post my dreams when I am half drunk. this needs to stop. 

*love to be assassinated by you*

I was a store owner of a small shop that sold all things glass. Glass trinkets yeah all that jazz. Two assassins walked into my store, two very sexy assassins. They broke all of my glass waving their swords around (heh heh heh), but I wasn't even pissed. i knew they were here to kill me, so I was like, ohh my honor  :wink2: . I made out with one of the sexy assassins and then was killed, but the feeling of dying in this dream was pretty awesome actually.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*vanishing away*

I was walking along a path in the woods with a friend when I felt something amiss. 

Something, physically nudging me to turn around and go in the other direction. I resisted. I started seeing glimpses of spirits and hearing their voices and the nudging became stronger until I could barely pull through. I fell to the ground. He picked me up and carried me, but it was only getting worse. 

I was taken home, but I knew that there was something inside me. I was losing control of my body, but I was also able to move stuff with my mind. I started getting violent towards other people and violent towards myself. I wanted to go somewhere safe, so during a brief moment of lucidity I flew to a mental hospital and tried to restrain myself, but the spirit inside of me undid what I did and went berserk. I think I died here, but I started traveling with spirits of different colors, green blue red etc. 

*wrong shade*

 I was getting my hair dyed, but it came out the wrong shade of red. In fact, it wasn't even red at all. It was brown. I was pretty disappointed.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*yuckiness*

 I was at my grandmother's house when I noticed that my ear piercings were looking really yucky. In the dream I had a dermal cartilage punch, and it wasn't looking good at all. It wasn't helping that I didn't have any of my jewelry in either and all of them were going to be a pain in the ass to put back in in this state.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*machu picchu*

I randomly woke up in Peru, at the machu pichhu. I was in a temple, I looked out the window. There was another temple on a really tall mountain, connected by a sole swinging bridge. I decided to go walk to it. As I got closer, I realized how high I was up in the air, like pretty much at cloud level. I could look down at the rest of Peru as if I was in a plane. Yiiiiikes. The swinging bridge was really long, but if I could make it to the over side, that temple looked really interesting to explore. There was probably a mile or so drop from the swinging bridge if I fell, and did I mention that the swinging bridge didn't have any hand rails? I probably got a solid 5 feet through the bridge before my right foot fell through one of the planks. I decided right then and there that I shouldn't go any further. 

*flying*

I woke up from the last dream covered in writing. WTF? And it definitely wasn't my own writing. I did a reality check - dreaming. I went upstairs and out the front door. A layer of snow blanketed the back yard. I flew up into the air and through the very very chilly clouds. The clouds looked dark and spooky. I went further and there were people in the clouds haha. And then I saw a giant Jesus sitting in a rocking chair sewing lol. 

*magic postcard*

I DEILD'd into this dream

A man was sitting in front of me writing a postcard. He gave it to me and there was a message on the back saying that this was a _magic postcard_ that could communicate with inanimate objects. I got up from the desk and decided to play around with this magic postcard. I held it up to a plant, and the picture on the front of the postcard shifted to a garden and the writing on the back of it changed too. Sometimes the picture was pretty unrelated and often hilarious. But it was pretty funny to see what each object "had to say."  

*stringy lavender*

I also DEILD'd into this dream

I was sitting on the back porch. There were long strings of lavender-like seaweed hanging from the sky. It was actually really beautiful, and I walked up to touch it. It felt magical and I pulled off a piece. It was still really wet from the storm.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Drowning*

 I was riding my bike on a sidewalk near the edge of a lake, when I had to quickly brake since there was a car blocking my path. I braked too hard, and my bike and I fell sideways, into the ditch, and into the water. In the process, my foot got tangled in the wheel spokes and I couldn't get it out. The waves in the lake started picking up, dragging me out to the middle of the lake with basically a 50 pound anchor tied to my foot. I tried to keep swimming and stay afloat, but the weight of the bicycle was winning.

Out of nowhere, a guy came into the lake after me. He didn't seem to be in a hurry, but knew I needed help. He rescued me from certain death.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*cottage cheese ears*

My pierced ears were so infected, that they had large holes all over the cartilage. It was so gross. But then I noticed that the infected had spread into the ear canal and there was blood everywhere. Yuck. 

*always lucid*

 I was sitting on the driveway enjoying the nice summer heat. I started thinking about the fact that I kind of always know that I am dreaming, yet I really never act on it. I wondered why, and thought how much easier it is sometimes to just go on with the dream...it's sometimes just a bit more restful. I have really bad insomnia, aka I never sleep anymore, so to be asleep is a blessing.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*einstricken aliens*

 My family and I moved into a new house, but the neighborhood was really weird. There was a hippie girl that kept hanging around our house, whispering weird things. She told us that her dead body was stuck inside the house. And then she wrote "einstricken aliens" in the snow. A bunch of black aliens came and suffocated us, then we went to a parallel universe. 

*microwave doors*

I discovered that I had the ability to close microwave doors telekinetically. And then I realized that this was just a dream, lol.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*don't kill him*

I was with two other friends, standing by my neighbor's house. We saw him hit a dog with a baseball bat. My friend became so angered that he pulled out a gun, I screamed to him not to kill him. The internal struggle was evident on his face. He pulled the trigger.

----------


## Queen Zukin

So, I'm going polyphasic again, because I don't sleep anymore anyways, and maybe it will help with my insomnia. I'm not going to do uberman again, but some variation of everyman. I don't really plan on having a set schedule yet, I'll just sleep and nap in smaller chunks and see where it goes from there, I guess. Anything is better than the insomnia I've been having for these past months. 

*Loki wants my magical rocks*

Loki was stalking my family, and trying to turn them into rocks so that he could harvest their souls. I teleported my family to a public pool, cause we'd be safe there since Loki can't go into pools, apparently.

----------


## Queen Zukin

i've been doing this weird thing lately
called, uh, sleeping
it's totally strange
i havent done this for years

----------


## Queen Zukin

I dreamed that i got the part of Malfoy in the next Harry Potter movie. I was confused at how I even remotely resemble him, but was reassured that this would "totally work."

----------


## Queen Zukin

I must be really desperate, cause I had a dream that I did it with a hobbit. Actually, he was really good.

----------


## Wildman

Ahoy there! Glad to see you're still around, I hope these past few years of dreaming have treated you well.
Also, your last few dreams are hilarious!

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Ahoy there! Glad to see you're still around, I hope these past few years of dreaming have treated you well.
> Also, your last few dreams are hilarious!



Hey you  :tongue2:  how've you been? 

I just got back from New Mexico. Nothing really intense happened in the dreaming department, though I kept dreaming that I needed to turn in an essay in German.

----------


## Wildman

> Hey you  how've you been? 
> 
> I just got back from New Mexico. Nothing really intense happened in the dreaming department, though I kept dreaming that I needed to turn in an essay in German.



Been good, but busy with the whole life thing, so sadly my (lucid) dreaming has suffered  :Sad:  . I really need to get back on the horse!

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Been good, but busy with the whole life thing, so sadly my (lucid) dreaming has suffered  . I really need to get back on the horse!



I totally feel you! University hogs up all my time. I havent kept a physical dream journal for ages :s maybe we could get back on the horse together :p

Eh last night I only remember something about running in a very dark and blue environment. I remember thinking that this was probably a dream.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Accidentally shared a dream with my bestie last night.

*Bullshit vacation*

I was with the backpacking group in a foreign country and we were touring castles, though our group kept getting annoyingly seperated. Something was kind of weird about one of the castles, as if it just seemed wrong, or off, or creepy, or something. It was getting late and we wanted to find somewhere to sleep. We walked along the road for a really long time trying to find the rest of our group. We slept in a kitchen, but had to share the room with some weird Japanese people who had lots of babies. 

*Her Dream*

_"OMG I had a dream where we went traveling with the backpacking group and met this Japanese prince and you learned Japanese like real quick and kept textin him and then you guys were going to get married but then he said horrible things about me and I did some digging around and he was so corrupt I had to save you from him! And we met KB (a backpacking member) on the road part way and he joined us before meeting the prince, and then at the castle I was snooping around and met the rest of the backpacking group who were all pretending that they couldn't speak English haha, because they were all indivisually secret agents looking to reveal the prince's corruption. I think DA was the prince. I also also remembered that the bitches at the prince's castle put me up in the fucking kitchen haha. My bed like folded out of the oven haha!_

----------


## Queen Zukin

There ain't no rest for the wicked.
I _never_ sleep.
Therefore, I am very, very wicked.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Down with the Rogue*

 I was at LARP. We were at feast before heading out. I remember sitting around a campfire, when suddenly someone found out that I was a rogue. We battled but then the entire town joined in against me. I tried running, but was killed.

*Ukrainian Mall*

A group of friends and I were at a mall in Ukraine that was _huge_. The department store that we were in sold some really bizarre clothes.

*Cave of the Ender*

I was tasked with going into the depths of a cave to fight a dragon. 
I snuck into the cave and hid near a stalagmite as I watched thousands of endermen begin to flock from the bottom of the cave like bats. I snuck into the dragon's den where there was fire and pools of lava everywhere.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Go to sleep*

 I had a few friends over, and my cousin was there too, except he was a toddler again. I was trying to make sure that he got to bed alright, but there wasn't a bed available for him, so I tucked him into mine. 

*Library Dreams*

 I passed out in the library (in waking life), and started having this dream where I was trying to host a grad party for my friend. The grad party was to take place behind a supermarket, but it was in a really weird location, so no one was showing up. My friend and I walked back inside the supermarket and tried to buy some signs to point out that the grad party was indeed there.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Glowing Green Railroad*

 There was a secret railroad that glowed green like fireflies. It was partially submerged in a swampy area. I worked through the night to transport a corpse from one end of the railroad to the other, without being seen. Most of the time as I followed the railroad I was swimming underwater, following the light green glow. It was like the rail was illuminated with green glowworms. 



*Montana*

I was traveling with the backpacking group through an isolated red cliff/mountain, when we suddenly reached Montana. We were on our toes about some apparent danger, though I don't quite remember what it was.

----------


## Queen Zukin

No recall last night, but here's a pony.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Spaghetti Date*

I was on a date at a local pub. The pub was empty, except I saw one of my friends come in with her boyfriend, Suddenly, I was teleported into my mother's bedroom. I didn't think much about that, except that I felt bad for suddenly leaving my date like that. But whatever, I didn't really like him anyways. 

*Brains*

I was minding my own business when I suddenly realized that I forgot to go to a class this entire semester. The class was called "brains" haha, and it was a class about military intelligence. I ran to the class, hoping that I hadn't missed any midterms. While I was in class, a student told me that this class had no exams. I was so relieved. There was another part of this class though that met on Thursdays to train. I wasn't worried aboug that though, since I already work out a lot so it wouldn't be too difficult to catch up.

*Office cave*

I found a really cool cave so I went inside it to explore. The cave lead to an office where a few people were stationed.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Climbing the Cliff* 

I had another dream that I was with the backpacking club and we were camping out by a cliff that we were going to climb the next morning. JZ was there too, and it was really strange because we had to share a sleeping bag. We had a party that night as well.

The next morning we were getting ready to start hiking again, but I couldn't find my contact lens or my glasses. The group started of without me, which was a little upsetting, because the cliff that we were going to summit looked beautiful. There was some kind of temple hanging off the side of the cliff, which I really wanted to investigate. 

I was looking for a picture to add to my journal, and so I googled "red cliff temple" and the exact same temple/cliff from my dream popped up last night. Creepy.

_Hengshan Hanging Temple:_

----------


## Queen Zukin

*long hallway*

I was stuck at the end of a really, really long, blue hallway that spanned for miles. You could easily see down the hallway if you started at one side, but it would take days to get to the other side, as if you were walking in slow motion. 



I was stuck at the end of this hallway, stuck in a room full of cribs. There were dead babies in some of the cribs and there were dead baby corpses on the floor too. Some of their skin was burned black. 



I was trying to bring some of the dead babies back to life. 

*underground*

I was in a cool steampunk city in which you could take little minecarts across the city. It was great, except some of the tracks really needed to be replaced. A lot of the city was composed of hollow buildings made just out of rusted, metal rafters, suspended very high in the air. The rail for the minecart here was coming to pieces, and sometime the wheels seemed as if they were going to slip any second, and I would fall to my death.



Later in the dream, I took the minecart to an underground city. I kept riding it, and the houses got sparser and sparser, yet everything was underground. I found a restaurant to stop at. 

*Kitty Kat*

We adopted a black and white cat.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*you do what you have to*

Suddenly, it was the end of the world and there was no food so humanity was forced to hunt other humans to eat.

We were in the wilderness moving along when we saw the camp of another tribe of humans. We snuck by them, hoping to not be attacked. But I guess we were, because I remember slaughtering a few people and being in a gorey fight. We had pretty cool knife weapons. 

*party*

I was at a house party. I remember lots of blue, purple, and red lights.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Not much recall from last night, but I do remember doing a reality check at one point.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*seriously?*

 I had a dream that I kissed a crush of mine. But, he has a girlfriend, so it was actually a pretty sucky dream. 

*Racing*

My father and I were on a roadtrip. Sometime in the middle of the night we pull off to a gas station and he notices that there is an off road racetrack in the forest. We drive over to it and start racing the car through the track. A bunch of other cars join us, but that was unnerving because there wasn't anyone driving them. 



The race track got really intense, there was many jumps and sharp turns. 

*babysitting*

 I was baby sitting a little girl who lived in the forest. She had blonde hair.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Lodge in the middle of nowhere*

I was staying at a really empty family owned hotel/lodge in the middle of nowhere. The hotel was surrounded by miles of fields and forests. Just outside the backdoor of the hotel was a large lake and a vegetable garden. A dock lined the edge of it, and when I came outside I saw three brothers working in the garden. I assumed they were the sons of the family who owned the hotel. 



I introduced myself to the brothers, particularly the one who looked my age. He was very handsome! They invited me to go swimming in the lake with them.  A really cold breeze brushed through the fields, and I swore for a moment that I could see snow falling, but they reassured me that the swim would be worth it. It was a very relaxing day.  :smiley:

----------


## Queen Zukin

The only thing I remember from last night is something about natural disasters, like earthquakes. Unless I remember a dream from a nap, there probably won't be any dreams posted for tomorrow, since I have to be up for something at 4am (I usually fall asleep around 3am).

----------


## Queen Zukin

*pink dress* 

I woke up in the middle of the forest, wearing a pink wedding dress. A guy with a sword ran over to me, he looked like he was from LARP. He asked me what I was doing out here, and well I didn't really know, so he asked me if I'd like to come to LARP as it was just starting. Our mission was to invade an apartment building, dig through the roof, and connect it to the top of a parking garage. Okaaay. I walked around some more in my dress, which was really annoying, cause it was too big on me. 

*Something about being lucid*

I had some kind of weird lucid dream. All I remember though is being lucid. And a really thick platform.

*Dreaming of Musicals, Musicals of Dreaming*

There was this dwarf who was singing about dreaming, and what people talk about in their sleep. Parts of it were super creepy.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*visiting the arctic wizard*

I had to journey across a snowy landscape to visit a wizard/sage, who lived in an ice cave. He may have been a lawyer, actually, but close enough. I think I was dragging something behind me, maybe another dead body? There was a really important reason I needed to be there, something about teleportation. 

*hide and seek*

Playing hide and seek in my house.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Dreamed of Akira...It's been awhile, huh?

----------


## Queen Zukin

*eyelid piercing*

For some reason, I had my eyelid pierced. The barbell came out, and I was like, "wonderful, now I have to somehow put it back in, and this is a fresh piercing. this is not going to be pretty." I slid the barbel back in without much resistance. 

*vacation*

My extended family and I were on a vacation. We had back traveling along a dirt road for awhile, but the air was really dry and so the dirt was making everyone sniffly.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Intensive Russian*

I applied for a summer course in Russian, that was supposed to be intense. We were shown the building where everyone was learning new languages. I was given a key, but I couldn't figure out where it was supposed to go to. I told my friend that I applied for this summer course, and she looked shocked and said that they had a 92% drop out rate.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*hey, come here!*

I was on an island vacation with Charmy. I saw a really beautiful blue ocean shore downhill, so I ran to it. It was so pretty! 



I looked across the horizon and saw this: 



"Hmm...well that' a really interesting juxtaposition," I thought to myself.

I looked to my right, and there was a dorm standing 2 feet deep in the water. 

"Now..that just ruins it."

----------


## Queen Zukin

*House on Fire*

I was walking along the sidewalk when fire starting coming up from the concrete! Little blue flames...everywhere! 

Suddenly, everything was catching on fire. 



I ran back to my apartment to alert the others, and saw that the base of our house was on fire, too! 

"Guys, the house is on fire. We gotta get out of here!" I yelled out to the others. They lifted their eyes from above their newspapers and raised their eyebrows, "well, if it's only at the base of the house I think we still got a good few hours," one of them said, and nonchalantly returned to reading. 

I packed up my stuff in a duffle bag, the smoke starting to fill the room. I got whoever would come with me to go, and we started looking for a new place to live.

For awhile, we lived in an apartment building, but then we somehow started living on a nice beach, which wasn't too bad.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Dentist*

I was at the dentist office and had to get a cavity taken care of. I felt the numbing anesthetic really vividly...and especially when they drilled into my tooth without enough of the anesthetic. Ouch! 

*purple sky*

I was at the liquor store, when I noticed that the sky was purple. How weird, I thought. I did a reality check - dreaming. The clouds above me were twisting and warping blue and purple. Gross! I decided to fly, because, why not in this weather? As I was flying, I felt really strong winds pushing me from side to side.



*DEILD*

I exited the last dreama nd DEILD'd into another, but I don't remember much from it since it wasn't stable and didn't last long.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*you shouldn't sleep here*

First, for some background: Last night when my friend and I were walking home from the bar, we were stopped by some drunk people in need of help. One of the boys had fallen and smashed his head into a rock and was bleeding profusely and couldn't speak in coherent sentences anymore. We had to call 911.

Back to my dream: We were standing in the parking lot for our apartment at night. I saw the two boys coming in our driveway. 

"Did they let you out of the hospital already??" I asked. The boy was no longer covered in blood, even his shirt which was drenched in blood before was clean. 

They nodded, "could we sleep here for the night?" They asked. Ugh. I don't like housing drunk people because drunk people vomit. And I am a neat freak. 

"You should be getting home instead," I said calmly.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*surrogate baby killer*

For some very strange reason, I agreed to be the surrogate mother to my exboyfriend's girlfriend. After I had the baby, she suddenly decided that she didn't want it anymore, so she killed it.  ::shock::

----------


## Queen Zukin

Well my computer hit the fan, again, so I'm stuck posting every couple of days when I can get to a computer

*Saturday, April 19th*

*Demon who stares*

I moved into a new apartment with a completely supernatural oblivious room mate. She bought the apartment for a lot of money, so there wasn't any getting out of this.

Anyways, a couple of days into living there, when I would look out the window I would see something running quickly into the fields. It looked like some kind of small kid. A few nights passed, and I got this really eery vibe about the apartment, but I couldn't really place it. 

One night, I woke up and looked out the window. Staring back at me was a large, black demon. 


He looked like that but he was instead very still, just peering into the window.

I got a "warning" vibe from him. Sort of telling me to leave the house. 

*Feast*

There was a _giant_ feast.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*House Fire*

 There was a fire in the house that I live in. I was racing to pack up whatever I needed since there was still some time, but smoke was starting to fill the air and it was becoming really hard to breathe. 



As the smoke began to gather, I could feel the heat rising and I could start to hear the fire getting closer. It was time to leave.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Seeing the dead*

I was outside when I noticed something amazing....yet terrifying. I had gained the ability to see onto the other side. Around me stood so many dead people.



In other areas there was just swirls of energy, but I quickly noticed someone staring intently at me, some kind of strange, terrifying woman. 


I suddenly wanted to get away, now.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I was with the backpacking club and we were hiking up an icy mountain that was right next to a desert. The ice was melting and coming off in sheets, leading to fast flowing rivers.


Along the way up the mountain, our group got seperated and I was stranded with one other person.
As we were hiking, I noticed that there was a cave going into the mountain. I curiously climbed inside of it, and it lead to the otherside. I came back out to let my partner know how cool this was, when I saw her vomitting and getting really sick. She had drinken contaminated water and was dying.  

I tried to drag her along and help us get back with our group, but by the time we found them, it was too late and she had passed.

We kept hiking when another member of our group slipped and fell off a cliff and died. At this point, we decided it was time to find our way back down the mountain and go home. When we were near the base of the mountain, we realized that we were kind of lost. 

In the distance we heard drums coming towards us. They got closer and closer but it turns out they were serial killers. So we started running through the forest while these serial killers were shooting at us. I got separated from the group again and found myself lost in the desert.

It was now the middle of the night and I was lost in the desert. I had no clue where my group was. It felt like I had been out here forever.



I kept walking, though I could barely see, when I tripped over something. I looked down. It was the dead bodies of the rest of my group. One of them had been shot, and the rest of them had frozen to death.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*not feeling right*

I was in my room, when my friend joined me and started a tickle war! Suddenly though, everything started changing. Someone with a different face was tickling me and there were different people in my room. I was super confused, and thought that I was probably dreaming, but I felt really weird too.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I've accidentally become a polyphasic sleeper...sleeping for no more than 4 hours at a time...three times a day (usually 4 hrs at night, 1.5 in the afternoon, and 1.5 in the evening).

----------


## Queen Zukin

I dreamed that  i got 94th percentile on my PCAT, but still got rejected from pharmacy school.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Like a boss I remembered the Task of the Month wrong haha

*u mad bro?*

 I discovered that I had magical abilities and could fly! I flew around a lot until my father saw me, and he thought this was really strange, and got pissed off and tried to report me to the police. I flew away. Problem solved.

Later, I was in the woods when I started thinking that it was a little strange that I could fly and that perhaps I was dreaming. I did a reality check and confirmed it. I had nothing better to do, so I thought that I would do the Task of the Month. I had briefly looked over it at the beginning of May and then didn't pay much attention to it, so I remembered it as: "Perform your talent in front of a large audience" (instead of sing in front of a large audience). Well, my talent in this dream was definitely doing flying gymnastics. I summoned my equipment and my audience and began performing. I really wish I could do backflips like I can in my dream. I've only done a backflip once in real life, and it was accidental. I performed my flying backflips, front flips, and everything else absolutely extraordinary for my audience.  :tongue2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*The beginning*

I was at home, walking around, when I noticed that there were a lot of ants congregated in a corner. Strange. I walked outside and headed for the backyard when my phone started ringing.

"Hello?" I asked, the number was unfamiliar.

"It's James," a man answered.

"James who?" 

There was a sigh on the other end. "Just James. I thought I'd call to let you know that we'll be seeing each other soon."

"Um, okay. Sounds good," I responded. He hung up. I shrugged it off, he probably had the wrong number. I dived in a nice cold pool. 

My alarm woke me up. I hit snooze. 

*The Middle*

 I was at a house meeting, and a new guy who wanted to move in was introducing himself. He was really whacky, and started passing out dollar bills in order to "show us something." I couldn't believe that he was doing that. Some people were holding upwards 50 or 60 dollars in their hands. I looked back at mine again and the amount I was holding had changed, what? 

"This isn't right," I whispered. He caught my confusion with his eyes and smiled. 

"I think...I'm dreaming," I whispered, and looked at my hands for a reality check. Indeed, I was dreaming. 

"This, this was the purpose of this experiment," he announces to the room. Everyone else looks around in confusion. People start leaving. I look outside and notice that we are in a very mountainous area on the coast. The mountains are red. It's really beautiful. All the DCs are leaving, presumably fed up for being tricked. I stay behind, because I can _feel_ that something is different here. 

The man walks up to me and smiles, "There is a lot I need to explain to you before we begin. But finally, you are ready." He leads me over to the other side of the room. I notice that there is a monk guarding the entrance to the room. His robes are light brown. 

The man points to a dark silver pendant. He begins explaining the pendant, and how energy flows through it. It's really hard for me to pay attention, because I'm so enlightened by everything else that is going on in this room. I can feel, _deeply_, that this room is a part of me. Hidden somewhere in my mind. I pay attention again, while he finishes up explaining the importance of this pendant. 

A song comes on overhead, and it gives me the shivers because it's creepy. The man laughs and switches the song. We start talking to his associate. 

My alarm goes off...I hit the snooze button. 

*The End*

The man and I are traveling in a car. 

"There you are!" He greets me as I find myself in the dream. I watch as the sunlight flickers and dances through the green trees as we travel down a semi rural road. I hear a phone ringing. Is that my phone, in real life? The ring tone doesn't sound familiar. The man pulls his phone out of his pocket.

"Can I answer it?" I ask.

"Of course," he says with a smile. I flip open the phone.

"Hello? Zukin speaking!" 

Silence.

"Oh, it's you." A female voice responds, hostile. 

"Excuse me?" 

"I just want to let you know that you shouldn't get too far ahead of yourself. There's things going on here that are beyond your control. You better watch your back. It may seem straightforward now, but it isn't. There are tests that you will need to pass." 

She hung up.

"Who was it?" The man asked. 

"Some chick," I responded. The man rolled his eyes, knowing exactly who I was talking about. Our journey was abruptly stopped short ahead. There was a fight going on on the road. Four or five dreamers had teamed together to fight some kind of beast. They were flying around him and smashing the beast into the concrete. Every time they did so, the concrete would form a rippling shockwave. I got the impression that the man knew them.

He pulled into a parking lot and lead me down a cellar into a rundown dormitory type area. 

"This is where we live," he said, casually. The living conditions didn't look good. 

"Why are we here?" I asked. 

"Because, like the woman told you, there will be tests. But we don't have time to start a new one today; There's been enough introductions for one day," he explained, resting himself into a red couch, "now, close your eyes and wake up."

"What's your name?" I asked, protesting that I would have to leave now. He didn't answer. Fine. I sat down on the couch next to him and closed my eyes and woke up. I felt so refreshed for once that there was no possible way I could fall back asleep.

~~~

WOOOOAHHHH. Awesome!  ::D: 
Well, he didn't tell me a name so it's gonna be James.

----------


## Queen Zukin

All i remember is running around barefoot on dirty wet sidewalks

----------


## Queen Zukin

*up, up, and away*

I was super drunk and laying in bed. There were people coming in and out of my room, and it was getting extremely annoying. They started going through my stuff and that's when I decided that I had had it and it was time to get up. I went into the bathroom and washed my face thinking to myself, _some people are so annoying! Might as well do a reality check....Oh...I'm dreaming! Wtf? I don't even remember falling asleep!_ I knew that James was waiting on me somewhere, but I wasn't entirely sure how to go about finding him. I've never ever been good at finding people in dreams.

"James!!" I called out. Nothing. I went downstairs and called his name again.

"Who are you calling out?" A girl from my house asked, giggling, aware that no James lived here. I ignored her question. "Well, whatever you're up to....nice dress!" She added and I noticed that she was wearing the same dress that I was today, except her colors were inverted. Of course. I didn't want to spend this whole dream looking for him, but I still wanted company, and saw my friend John sitting on the couch.

"Hey, wanna go outside and fly with me?" I asked. 

"Yeah of course!" He replied with his classic 'let's do this!' smile. We went outside. Perfect day! He took my hand in his and he took off into the sky. I've never flown with anyone else before, so it was an interesting new feeling of our momentums pulling on one another. Everything was in perfect clarity. 

"Oooohhh look! It's our house!" I pointed down. Our house had turned into a temple with a red roof. I didn't mention this is the last few dreams that I posted cause it didn't feel important at the time, but very recently when my dream pans out to view my house, it's been represented as a red temple.

"Let's stop there!" I flew down and landed roughly on the roof of the temple (it was actually very high up in the clouds, yet the trees were even taller!). There were other people on the roof too and it was impressive. John shared my enthusiam. 

"Okay...I picked where to stop this time...it's your turn now to pick where we go!" I exclaimed. John's face lit up with excitement and we flew away.

"Okay...This might be terrifying," he added, "but stop flying, and just grab my hand." I did so and he immediately stopped flying upward and then raced downward! Ahhhh accelerated free fall!! Booo woke me up!

----------


## Queen Zukin

My computer broke...again. I sent it in for repair about a week and a half ago for repairs, but they are waiting for parts to ship. I can't wait to have it back!! Typing up an entire dream on a tablet letter by letter is painstaking.  :Sad:  I've had a lot of cool dreams, I just CBA to type them up very slowly using a tablet.

*dark clouds*

I was up north biking around between towns when it became very dark. Tornados were forming everywhere. They were black and had faces and were terrifying.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Akira*

I dreamed that I was on some kind of lucid dreaming site, called Astral Shine. There I came across Akira posting about his life and talking with other members. I wanted to join the site so that I could ask him how he was doing, since I was not sure if he was even still alive.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*that turkish place*

I was in a weird blue land with hills. I decided to stop by a turkish joint for lunch.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*James, Again (2)*

 I was standing alongside a river. There was a bridge with a bunch of holes in it. Somewhere beneath the bridge, Scylla was lurking, ready to snatch me up if I wasn't quick enough. I was terrified. How was I going to cross the bridge? 



The dream momentarily destabilized and I felt myself in my bed. Woah, weird! Oh wait, this is a dream!

"Well, if this is a dream, fuck this stupid bridge. I'm out of here!" 

I flew up into the air. Holy shit this dream was so vivid. I could feel the warmth in the air, the wind brushing up against my face as I rose upwards, and the mist against the water. A slight fog hung over the river and I could feel all of the molecules of water brushing against me! I flew alongside the river, giving myself time to adjust to the dream. 

James had given me hints on his whereabouts last time. Was my first mission simply to find him? Even if it wasn't, I had a lot of questions for him. His presence in my dreams had stumped me. The dream was destabilizing, dammit. I needed something to hold, to touch. I was starting to feel both the dream world and the outside world at the same time. 

I landed briefly at my house and grabbed a branch. I felt its leaves and flowers. Once again, I had a sure footing in the dream. I flew off again and aerily picked a house that could look like James' house. 

I landed outside the property. It was a small blue house surrounded by a black gate. The front lawn was green with life and trees and flowers. I opened the black gate and stepped on the sidewalk leading up to the house. Without knocking, I opened the front door and the screen door. I wasn't sure what I was going to find inside the house. 

I walked into a living room, and saw James sitting on the couch, reading a newspaper.

"James!" I called out. He lifted his eyes from the newspaper and gave me a confused look before recognizing me. His appearances had changed shape but I could _definitely_ feel that it was still him. 

"Well! Hello, Zukin. I wasn't expecting your arrival at this time," he greeted. 

"Yeah, well, I decided to come and see you. I have some questions," I admitted.

"Excellent. What are they?" He inquired. 

"Well, first, why do you come in my dreams? Are you a part of me? My dream guide? Usually I can feel when something is part of me or if it's foreign...but you completely stump me," I said. 

James hesitated, "I am not a part of you, no. My intentions? Well, Zukin, you need urgently to learn to sense the intentions of others in your dreams. I could very well be insecting." 

"...insecting?" I asked with a raised eyebrow.

"It's a term I invented...I could be in your dream, solely to take your life force; your energy." 

"...Are you?" I asked suspiciously. He chuckled, without answering. I started looking around at his livingroom. Situated right next to us was a bookcase. The bookcase was filled with books about dreaming and...books with other people's names on them, like diaries or something. 

"What are all these?" I asked.

"Some of them are books I've written. Others are logs of other dreamers whom I've come into contact with, like yourself." Some of the logs were really thick, as if the two dreamers had had a lifetime of contact with each other. 

"I wish I could remember all of this better," I admitted, realizing that the titles and names on the books would fade when I woke up. 

"It's probably better that you don't. Zukin, I have a question for you," he looked at me, studying my reaction, "do you notice a change in me, a change in my energy?"

"Yes, you seem...anxious," I responded, searching his energy for a reason. He nodded.

"....Were you expecting someone else today? Another dreamer?" 

He nodded. I wasn't sure if I should feel dejected, or worried that someone a lot more powerful was about to walk through the door. 

Suddenly, James ran _fast_. What the...?? I paused for a moment, not sure if I was supposed to chase after him. Well, why not? The dream was still going strong. I flew out the window, flying fast, eager to catch up. It didn't take that long, seconds perhaps. He had lead me to where a group of two or three other men were standing. He seemed surprised that I had not only found him again, but gotten here so fast. He shouldn't be so surprised, I thought to myself. Flying is my forte. 

He greeted the men with names that I didn't recognize nor can remember, "this is Zukin, our unexpected guest." 

One of the men raised his eyebrows, testing. "Well? Does she have any ability?" The man materialized a tennis ball and threw it at me. I caught it. Gees, I'm not a dog, I thought to myself! 

I threw it back. This time, he threw it several hundred feet into the air, and with such force it became a blur. I raced up into the sky...caught it and threw it back.

"Hmpf," one of the other men materialized a weird ball, reminiscent of the snitch from Harry Potter. He threw it up into the air, but it had a mind of its own. It was swift, flying haphazardly evading my catch. I raced up into the air, swift as the snitch itself, lightning fast, and caught it. Hah, like I said, _flying is my forte_. 

I returned to earth, revealing to the men that I had caught the snitch-ball. 

One of the other men flung himself into the air, and initiated a race. It only took a race down the street for me to catch him. 

"Well, she definitely isn't new at this," one of the men added.

"She definitely has potential," the other said. James looked over, proud, and I woke up.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Test Anxiety*

I was about to take a test that I felt really well prepared for. The test was administered on the computer, and I realized that I didn´t know what any of the questions were asking me! Later on in the dream I was at the computer lab playing a game, when I started smelling fire. A computer next to me had burst into flames and burned down. I couldn´t help but laugh.

*Nap Dream*

I took a twenty minute nap in the library and had this dream. I was at a gas station but I was really drunk and or sedated. I payed for the gas, got back in my car when I realized I was way too drunk to drive home. Since my car was still at the tank, I tried pulling it over to the parking lot. It started rolling and pressing the brakes wasnˋt helping. I crashed into the gas station wall.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Like a boss I failed my routine DEILD three times...

*watch over eachother*

I was at a hospital, hanging out with a small child. She had curly blonde hair. The director told me that she needed someone to watch over her, and said "she will watch over you, and you will watch over her." I was also with my friend, leaving the hospital, when we saw the toy donation center. They had a rule that to take a toy, you would either have to give a toy, or pay a dollar. They had some pretty unique things in there. 

*sexy party*

I was at a house party, with a mixture of people that I used to know and people that I don´t know. A cute guz and I started kissing, but things cooled down down and we went back to the living room and I fell asleep on the couch next to his friend. Poor thing. I realized then that I had a guest coming over and had to get rid of the alcohol for now. We had been drinking absinthe, and had even drinken most of it, but my composure was perfectly fine. I hid the absinthe in a really weird place- outside under a tree. I almost fell into a lake trying to get out there in the fields.

*puddles*

My entire house got utterly and unsavingly addicted to The Twilight  Zone. Everybody in the house was watching it, on every television. Not that Iḿ complaining, but it was funny. A friend of mine from the house, KestrelKat, and I decided to momentarily leave to pick up some things. As soon as we had got on the sidewalk, I had lost both of them. Kestrelkat was sitting on the bench and my other friend was nowhere to be seen. All there were was pudles, puddles everywhere.

----------


## Queen Zukin

KestrelKat was at my apartment (IRL) typing up her dreams and I had loud music on. I got annoyed with it, so I turned it off, and playing on KestrelKat's laptop was this song:




Awkward silence.

"Wtf are you listening to Kestrel?" 

 ::chuckle::

----------


## Queen Zukin

*spiderwebs*

I woke up (in the dream). It was the middle of the night, and I was in an unknown bed. Right next to me was a HUGE spiderweb. It went from the bed all the way up to the ceiling! This made me do a reality check...and I confirmed that I was dreaming. 

I looked around, and sighed. I have this uncanny ability, when I'm lucid at least, to know exactly what time it is in waking life. I recognized immediately that this was my first or second dream of the night. It also doesn't help that the surroundings in my first couple dreams always look like this:





So yeah, I wasn't really that tempted to walk around. Everything is always dark like in the video above. There is nothing fun about staying in one of these dreams. So, I was pretty much just like...f' that, I'm going back to sleep.

*pretty eyes*

I was at a seminar about optics. There was a really cute guy leading the discussion! I stayed behind to talk to him, and he showed me these contact lenses that his company was developing. When you put the contacts on, the color of your eyes will change depending on the flux of entering light. He let me try them on, and I was immediately impressed. My eyes went to silver to red to pink to plaid, etc. We kept talking until his boss came in and told me that I had to go home. He gave me his business card and I left.

The next day, I had to go back to this optics class, but getting there was rough. I had to start out at a university building where they were holding a festival, but the festival just started so everything was still mostly closed. Once I made my way through that, I had to take a golf cart down a long sidewalk, but there wasn't enough space in the golf cart so I had to sit almost falling out of it. I'm pretty sure I almost died - multiple times. Plus, it was raining. 

*turkeys*

I saw some turkeys making a nest and brooding.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*The Family Feast*

 I was at a dinner table with my family. I must have been little, because I was sitting on a dictionary as a booster seat. I looked around and my grandpa was there. He passed away about 5 months ago, so I knew that I was dreaming. I did a reality check to confirm. I decided not to stay here, so I walked out the door and flew away. I decided to go and find James, using my house method as before. Well, suddenly I was interrupted. 

"Zuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuukin!!!" A girl screamed out from below.

"Huhh??" I thought. That was unexpected. I flew down from the sky to investigate.

Suddenly, I was being attacked by a woman with a HUGE knife. The surprise caused the dream to destabilize and I woke up, dammit. 

*Task of the Month*

I was at home, when I noticed an alarm going off in the dining room. I looked at the time - 5:50pm already? No...it couldn't be. I did a reality check - dreaming. After being attacked, I wasn't in the mood to find James anymore, so I decided to do the Task of the Month. I couldn't remember exactly what it was, but I did remember reading someone's entry about repeating what their DC said, so I decided to try that one. 

I walked to the living room, and found my target: my friend's girlfriend. 

Me: "Hey"

Her: "Hey"

Me: "Hey"

Her: "...Sup?"

Me: "Sup"

Her: "...HEY SUP WHATEVER"

Me: "HEY SUP WHATEVER"

Her: "SKLJSLKSD" *speaking in tongues*

Me: "SKLJSLKSD" *speaking in tongues*

She caught on to what I was doing and twisted it, the little bitch.

Her: "Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh YYEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS," she moaned.

God dammit

Me: "Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh YYEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!"

Her: "Oh my god! You're SO INAPPROPRIATE, Zukin!!" She yelled and stormed off.  ::chuckle:: 

*insects from hell*

My sister and I were in the basement, when I noticed the carcass of a huge tarantula. 

"WTF!" I shouted, "we don't even have these this far north!" I took the carcass to the toilet to flush it. And it was then that I noticed that there was insects EVERYWHERE. Worst of all, there was this HUGE insect on the carpet. It would attack other insects, suck their innards out, and then move to the next one. There was (for some reason) a baby bird on the floor and it killed it too!!  I wanted to get rid of it immediately, but it was too big to squash. And when I got closer, it had a weird peacock reaction in that it had blue feathers that would come up along its back, like 5 inch long feathers. How is that even possible.

*perfect vacation*

KestrelKat, the backpacking group, and I were hiking along some mountain range. It was so spectacular! 



We then went through a dense forest, and came to this:



I couldn't believe how beautiful all of this was. In my dream, the island wasn't even that big. It was basically just a big sand bar, and we could see the tropical fish swimming in the water next to us. Kestrel turns to me and says, "we should just continue on, just keep vacationing for a few more days." 

"Hmm but I have class," I reply. 

"It will only be 3 more days," She suggests. I agreed to keep exploring for a while longer, the beauty was worth it.

----------


## KestrelKat

> *Spoiler* for _to make this big chunk of text more manageable_: 
> 
> 
> 
> KestrelKat, the backpacking group, and I were hiking along some mountain range. It was so spectacular! 
> 
> 
> 
> We then went through a dense forest, and came to this:
> ...



That's awesome.
I like that dream.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I went partying last night, spent the night at my friends house, and then got a really shitty second nap, so there isn't much in the way of dreams to recall.

*almost*

I was in the club, right about time when they were closing. I was talking to a guy who worked there. He had lead me outside to talk when he started attacking me. I tried to run back into the club but the other employees were blocking my escape routes. I jumped over a fence and met up with my friends again. When I got home, I was telling my friend about what happened, and she recognized the guy I was talking about. She said that he had a criminal history.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I slept so good last night. Like a rock, but better. Usually I sleep in chunks of 3 or 4 hours twice a day...but I passed out early and slept for 9 hours straight. I slept so deep that I only remembered one dream.

*coffee cups*

I was at the piercing studio, about to get my industrial bar changed for a new one, since apparently my current one was irritating me (maybe I was sleeping on it wrong). My piercer started looking through his inventory and presented me with a barbell that he thought would be less irritating. In the middle of the bar was a giant ass coffee cup. Wtf?

"I'm like 97% sure that that's not going to fit on my ear," I remarked.

"Yeah...but it's worth a shot..." he replied.  :tongue2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*the boat bus*

Kestrel and I were on a bus in Germany, except it was a bus that also went through water. So I guess it was more like a boat. Anyways, we got off the boat and then forgot that we had to take a "transfer boat." Kestrel fell asleep on the dock and it started raining hard and I decided to go look around. I was happy to be back here. I was walking along the dock, which had become really narrow and at water level. Water was flowing over it and I could only imagine how dangerous this was in winter.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Sleeping monophasic is WEIRRRDDD!!! D:

*a little bit paranoid*

I had moved back into the house that I lived as a child, which was very haunted (irl). I felt really disturbed being here, and wondered if the ghost would 'recognize' me. I was trying to avoid all contact with any thing that was reflective...In fact I was trying not to look around at all. I've always wondered what it would be like to go back, and now I know - disturbing.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Finally back to bi/triphasic. Finally. 

*Step inside the movie*

I was at the movie theater with Kestrel. We were watching Frozen, which I've actually never seen, so it was my brain's attempt at making a story out of random bits of the story line that I had heard of. I was watching the movie, when suddenly, I was _inside_ the movie. I had actually stepped inside the film and I was like a random bystander watching the events unfold. It film was animated, so I felt like I was in avatar or something. I stepped back out of the "virtual reality movie" and told Kestrel what happened, and she said in disbelief that she had the same experience. 

We were watching other people get sucked into the movie, but when people started walking around in the movie they started walking around in real life too. They all looked like they were sleep walking or interacting with imaginary things. This really freaked Kestrel out, and she said that something paranormal was definitely happening because this wasn't normal.

We went to investigate the movie theater and found a small closet with blood stains on the floor. Kestrel said that this was definitely the work of vampires. Some people came in the closet with us and brought a box of donuts. We started discussing the vampire situation and then everyone started getting the suspicion that I was actually the vampire causing all of this. That was, at least, until I ate two donuts, because apparently vampires really hate donuts. 

 So apparently my house was also connected to the movie theater, but you would have to climb a sketchy black escape ladder to get up to the second story. We climbed the ladder and there was a man and woman kissing. The woman turned to Kestrel and started kissing her. Kestrel looked terrified and then whispered to her, "does this mean you want to have an_ orgy_??"  ::chuckle::

----------


## KestrelKat

oh my god lol.
What.  What.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*in the navy*

I was being recruited for some special ops in the military, but I had to complete a task first to show my worth. I forget the specifics, but the task had something to do with driving a boat so fast that I would start flying, a parachute, and a bird.

----------


## Queen Zukin

The joy of _having_ to be monophasic...ARGH. But soon...soon I will be back to my normal schedule.  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

This is actually going to be slightly abridged, because I have to write another essay today, and I don't feel like writing an essay before I even write an essay. 

*Staked (James 3)*

This dream was extremely long, and apparently it was in three parts, so I am having trouble remembering the beginning, but I was lucid.

I was following *James* down a dark cave. He was telling me important things, most of which I can't remember anymore. But we discussed three main things: I was to go on a mission. This mission was long, it was dangerous, and it could get scary at times. The gist of the mission was to locate a specific person in their dream and attack them. 

"Cool," I thought. I'd already had a few lucid nightmares under my belt. 

He continued to lead me down this dark cave until we entered a room with a dark, long winding staircase. 



When we got to the bottom, we stood on the ledge of an underground lake full of green misty water. 

"Charon!" James called out to the ferryman. This was weird, oh this was weird as hell (I'm so punny). 

"Got a penny for the ferryman?" Charon asked. James scoffed and summoned two gold coins. 

"Take her to the other side, she won't need a ride back," he then turned to me, "your team will be waiting for you." 



I found myself in the middle of a bustling mall. I quickly found my team mates. 

Our weapons of choice: glowing sky blue arrows and stakes. Interesting. We took a moment to look around the mall, trying to gather out who we were supposed to attack vs who was just a normal dream character. But it was _seriously_ crowded here.



There were so many f'ing people. Nevertheless, we knew who we needed to attack. It was the people with the blue/black energy signatures. They seemed to be in the middle of everything, as if protected by the swarms of people. 

One of my team mates shot an arrow at a random DC. The arrow hit, the DC fell to the ground, and then dematerialized. He raised an eyebrow, "and none of the DC's even notice?" 

I tried the same. I pointed an arrow at a nearby DC and shot. The arrow impaled him. He looked up at me, as if annoyed. And then dematerialized. 

No panic. No mass chaos. Creepy. 

"Well...I guess we should get a move on, then?" I suggested to my team mates, who were all (not surprisingly) a little confused. 

We converged: "So, I think that the DCs are guarding the people that we need to attack. I'm not sure if eliminating them will help, though it wouldn't hurt to find out." 

We stalked the mall until we entered a small retail store with fewer people. One of our targets was there. 

"We'll take the surrounding dream characters - you take the man," a team mate suggested to me. 

Glowing blue arrows began to fly everywhere, illuminating the dark, mahogany room. I aimed my bow carefully and shot. My target turned around, a little stunned, and then laughed, pulling the arrow out of him. 

"Not dead! NOT DEAD NOT DEAD!!" I yelled out. Mass confusion among my team mates. The target smiled wickedly. He raised his arms into the air, summoning something. Summoning his dream characters. 

Suddenly, we were being ambushed by mobsters. Our team broke and flew in many different directions, but the mobsters flew too. FUCK. 

I couldn't figure out why my shot hadn't killed him...but wait...THE STAKES. I reached into my bag and pulled out a white stake. Flying quickly, I located a target and fiercely swooped down in front of her, jamming the white stake into her heart. Blood gushed out from all directions and she collapsed. Nice. 

"WE NEED TO GET OUT OF HERE!" One of my team mates called from above me, pointing to the door. He had already rounded up everyone else. We raced out of the doors of the malls, still being chased by the flying mobsters. We flew through mazes of city trying to lose them - and eventually we did. 

Me, being a very fast flyer, was up ahead with a different team mate. We decided to stop to let everyone else catch up. 

"Hey, what are you laughing at?" He asked me with a smile, noticing that I was trying to hold back a laugh. We were waiting below some building and out of the window we heard music, but it was coming out all jumbled up and ridiculous. I was laughing at the dream. 

"Pssshhh I bet you can't even dance to this," he laughed. 

"Well! I probably can't!" I admitted. The song was so messed up, it was a mixture of Gangnam Style and Wiggle. He started trying to dance to it.

"I'm like, about 98.3% certain that's not how you do the Gangnam style!"

"Yeah, whatever, I was just being creative!" He laughed. Our team mates finally caught up to us and we regrouped. 

"Okay - so, we have a few options. There is a layout to this dream I've noticed. It may seem endless, but its contained into sections. There is one part we haven't touched yet," he pointed to a map/directory. 

"That looks pretty terrifying," I added, based on the picture. It was black with white scribbly writing. 

"Yeah, but it's one of our last options." 

We located the area in the dream and entered. It was a dark parking garage. Of course. I woke up.  :Sad: 

abridged part: don't accept anything from DC, keeping the item with you keeps them alive (chocolate shop), more stakings, mass chaos erupts. moving sidewalk. everything definitely underground.

----------


## KestrelKat

Op-Op-Op-Op.  Oppa WIGGLE WIGGLE.
That part made me laugh hehehe.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Op-Op-Op-Op.  Oppa WIGGLE WIGGLE.
> That part made me laugh hehehe.



We must be psychic, because I didn't even describe how the song went in my dream, and yet you automatically knew it word for word haha.

----------


## KestrelKat

LOL REALLY??
I just started with Gangnam and inserted wiggles where it sounded like they would fit, haha!

----------


## Queen Zukin

> LOL REALLY??
> I just started with Gangnam and inserted wiggles where it sounded like they would fit, haha!



I guess great minds think alike.  :wink2:  

also





oh my buddha i need to sleep.

I slept like an hour and a half last night...so no recalled dreams from that. Took a 10 minute nap at 2pm and had this intricate dream about playing Dance Dance Revolution when suddenly being overcome with drunkenness.

----------


## KestrelKat

HAHAHA.
Those are the two best wiggles on the whole internet

----------


## Queen Zukin

*HONK HONK, MOTHERFUCKERS*

 I was in a big city with Kestrel and a guy friend of mine, who we'll call Tyrone. We were at some sort of rave party. There were a lot of people there, but no one was dancing. Like usual, Kestrel and I didn't care and we were ripping apart the dance floor.  :tongue2: 

There were a couple toddlers running around. This was no place for a toddler! I scooped one of them up and went to find his mother. I started talking to her for awhile about children, when what I presume was one of the DJs comes over and says some rude remark about the children. I flip him off.

A lady comes up to me and says that she needs to talk to me outside. She looks forty or fifty, and is wearing an interesting leather halter top with a short leather skirt. I assume she's mad at me for flipping off the DJ, but we talk instead about other things. I tell her that I used to be a raver 3 or 4 years ago and she responds, "Oh, well, we'll have to deal with this in a more adult manner. I couldn't hurt one of my own." 

"What's your name?" I ask her.

"Sonya."

So we walk around and talk more when we start hiring sirens. We look back to see that the police have raided the rave. She tells me to stay back, but I need to go find Kestrel and Tyrone. 

I enter the party and start looking for them. There are a lot of people panicking and someone is carried out on a stretcher. I find them in the back of some weird UPS truck, freaking out about something. 

"Where have you been???" Kestrel asks, panicking. 

"I was just...er...outside," I respond. 

"Did you drink the beer??" Tyrone asks. 

"Er...I think I had some whiskey..."

"But did you have THE BEER?!" Kestrel asks.

"I don't know! Maybe?! Why?"

"IT WAS POISONED!" They say in unison. 

"We gotta get out of here," Tyrone declares, "but first...meth." Tyrone randomly does meth.

"HONK HONK MOTHERFUCKERS!" He screams and takes the drivers seat. Suddenly, it's like we are in GTA. Tyrone is racing the UPS truck down the highway, hitting as many innocent bystanders as he can. 

Tyrone hits a streetlight and we came to a stop.



The UPS truck, had it looked perfectly before it encountered us, was now decimated.

"POLICE! THIS IS THE POLICE!" We heard shouting and sirens all around us. Tyrone jumped out of the car and screamed, "THESE ARE MY HOSTAGES NOW!!!" 

But we escaped, so it was all cool.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I went back to bed after an hour or two of being awake cause my training got canceled. 40 minute nap right here from hell: 

*Rough Nap*  :Sad: 

This dream is like...the reason why you do a reality check every time you wake up. 

I "woke up." There was a chandelier in the middle of my room. It was swaying back and forth. Ugh. That's creepy. I got my camera so I could show Kestrel later, cause that thing was moving on its own. As I recorded the video, I looked into the display. Through the camera, I could see something pushing the chandelier back and forth. It looked like a dementor.  ::undecided:: 

I decided now was a good time to leave this room. 

I "woke up." Ugh thank god, I thought. I sat up in bed. There was a chandelier in the middle of my room....swaying _violently_. WTF? I did a reality check...dreaming. Honestly, this is not how I wanted to spend a lucid dream. I sighed, and left the room immediately. The halls were really dark and it was hard to see. A cat ran past me. I heard a laugh. 

I "woke up." Was this over yet? I did a reality check....dreaming. I needed to go find a dream character to hang out with. Maybe that would take my mind off of the creepiness of this entire dream. I waded through the dark hallway until I found the bathroom. There were some housemates in there. Good. I started talking to them about wonderful nothingness and my mind was happily distracted. That was, until it came and found us in the bathroom. A bleeding cat walked in the bathroom. 

I "woke up." I could feel myself waking up in reality, but it was so hard to get up I felt glued. I felt myself being pushed back into the dream, or maybe I just never even left it. I did a reality check...dreaming. This was such bullshit. It's really easy to say, ohh but Zukin, just distract yourself, do something fun! No...lucid nighmares don't work like that. You can forget, but you haven't really forgotten. And when its an invisible fear like this, it's hard to fight. Anyways, I went downstairs to the living room. It was full of light. My crush was there, and that made me supper happy. I felt safe. I hugged him. I put my hand against the glass window, and willed the glass to slowly crack. Cracks originating from my hand slowly formed until the glass became too weak and I pushed my hand through. It was really beautiful and I did it a few more times. I was having fun with this, until I heard that desperate meowing. 

The cat, still covered in blood, jumped through the cracked holes in the window. The cat looked at me, and it menacingly smiled. The cat fucking smiled a bloody toothy smile. 

I "woke up." I did a reality check....dreaming. I left the room immediately, I wasn't even going to look to see if that creepy chandelier was still there. I walked through the halls until I found a fire extinguisher. 

Foam, foam everywhere. Fuck you creepy ass chandelier-bloody-cat demon. Foam > you. 

I played in the foam.

----------


## KestrelKat

Holy shit that's a lot of false awakenings : O

And omg.  "But first, METH."  THAT DREAM.  AHAH!

----------


## Queen Zukin

I only remember fragments.

1. This guy was my calculus teacher:



2. I was reading Kestrel's dream journal when I noticed that we had the exact same dream, it was something about riding in a car and then something else. 

3. Walking through fields, fireworks

----------


## Queen Zukin

*locksmiths*

I was at a hotel of some sort when I saw Izam and some other guy working as room service. They were going room through room cleaning and talking about how they were dissatisfied with their job, how they liked their old jobs as locksmiths better, and how they were so angry that they were going to kill someone. I decided that this would be a great time _not_ to be seen so I left the hotel immediately. Unfortunately I was spotted on the way out.

I started getting death threats from them and noticed that I was being stalked. Suddenly, the two of them were attacking me. I was racing around trying to get home before they reminded me that they were locksmiths who could also pick locks. Basically, they were going to kill me whether I made it home or not. I dialed 911 and and kept trying to get away. Something happened, maybe the cops took them? I forget, but for awhile I was safe. I had gotten a new apartment in a big city so that they couldn't find me anymore. But I remembered thinking that once they got back out of jail that I would have to live my life in fear again. 

*ants*

Something about giant ants.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*heissluftballon*

My friend and I were trapped in Eastern Germany at some weird man's house. We were devising a scheme to escape, and came up with a golden plan: we were going to assemble a hot air balloon in our bedroom and when the time was right we were going to fly away. 

The man kept coming in our room threatening that if we tried to escape that there would be consequences, so I'm not really sure how he didn't manage to see the construction of a hot air balloon. A lot of other people who wanted to escape started getting involved in our plans. Someone, who apparently had experience in hot air balloons, came over and warned us about the initial lift off. He said that there was a really high possibility that gas would be spilled on the first person causing severe burns. 

When our balloon was complete, it was time for take off. We loaded our luggage into the balloon and took off.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*eye surgery*

I needed to have an operation done on my eye. I was to meet with a bunch of other people in a big room with a giant laser. It was explained to us that we would all be put under anesthetic simultaneously and then we would wake up and everything would be OK. There was a lot of chit chat in this dream, and by the end it was realized that nothing was even wrong with my eye and I didn't need any surgery. 

*more ants*

more dreams about ants...

*industrial*

I took out my industrial bar and put in two rings instead.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*mountain hostage*

I was running a marathon in the middle of the mountains when we were intercepted and held hostage. We were blindfolded and lead across the mountain and raped. They tried to kill us but I escaped.

----------


## Queen Zukin

sleeping has been rough lately. I'm having a mental conflict between sleeping biphasically versus sleeping monophasically. If I sleep biphasic, I'm in a great mood because I'm well slept...however I just missed a large chunk of daytime. If I'm monophasic, I'm more productive (because I'm naturally more productive during the first half of the day) and I get to see civilization a little more. I've been so busy with summer school and studying for the PCAT I feel like a vampire :/. Kestrel, let's go to the beach. My PCAT is on a Friday morning...afterwards lets get drunk on a beach all day? Okay? <3  :smiley:  

Anyways...dreams dreams dreeeams

*i don't like you back*

I was with a housemate who told me that he liked me. I was taken aback by this, out of surprise. He tried to kiss me but I pulled away and told him that while he was a great guy, I didn't have the same feelings for him. 

*dinner*

Our house was having a dinner together. The line was so long, I was waiting there forever. But there was so much food it was wonderful. 

*something scary*

I forgot to write this one down so I wound up forgetting it, but I remember that it was scary and it really resembled the other night's hostage dream.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I got about an hour of sleep in my regular night-time core sleep, and am completely skipping my nap today, so no dreams were recalled.

----------


## KestrelKat

I'm all for going to the beach  ::D: 

Also, you WOULD have a wonderful dream about food.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Booo the heat is making my sleep funny.  :Sad:  
slept from 10pm to 10:40pm; from 12am to 2:30am; from 7:30am to 9:00am; from 12:30pm to 4pm 

*coffee and bars*

I was getting coffee with a friend of mine and we were walking across campus. We went to a bar and hung out some more. 

*message from James*

I got a strange message from James, can't repeat. 

*sex dream #1*

Ménage à trois with this hunk:



*sex dream #2*

Basically, it involved sex toys where they shouldn't be going. 

*waterpark with sister*

 I was in NYC at a waterpark with my sister and her boyfriend. There was an interesting really, really tall building with rafters that you could climb on, so I spent a long time up there defying death.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I slept so freaking good last night. I haven't slept this good since like, highschool. 

*clunker car*

I was trying to drive my car, which is 22 years old, down the road. It wasn't working properly, like usual. Except this time, when I hit the brakes it acted as if I was hitting the acceleration. I sighed, and kept pushing on the brakes even though  it was accelerating. The car finally stopped jerking and began to break. I may have hit a few people and ran a few red lights in this process. 

*airport toilets*

I was with my family at the airport. We were waiting for someone, but I really had to pee. I found the nearest toilets, but apparently airport security had been taken to the next level. There were no dividers between the stalls. I put my hands up in frustration. But I really needed to pee. 

*no underwear*

Another toilet dream, except I was at my house. I realized that I forgot to wear underwear to the toilet and had to run back to my room naked. 

*two rooms*

I was renting two rooms instead of one, when I realized the absolute absurdity of this. My other room didn't even have a bed. 

*mattress*

something about a mattress, a really big mattress.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I've turned reverse biphasic....The only way to fix this is to go monophasic for at least a week, since my biological clock seems absolutely determined that I will sleep from 7:30am to 9am, and then from 12:30pm to 4pm. It may work, but that's not how I want it to be!  :Sad: 

No recalled dreams.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I slept a little last night, but not much. I think after tonight I'll be monophasic for awhile again. 

*working along*

I was working at my old job at a grocery store. And that's about the extend of my recall last night.  ::|: 



newly recalled:

*weird larp*

I was playing a weird LARP with some other people, where one person represented acetylcholine and the other players represented other neurotransmitters. It turned into a LARP with BB guns where I was being chased through campus. We were running through campus when we suddenly saw other people with guns. We weren't sure what we had walked into so we hid behind a wall. There was a weird shoot off going on. I may have been lucid here? 

We ran back to the LARPing field when suddenly they called me over to them, pissed. Apparently I had accidentally hit their car with a BB gun and it left a huge dent. They made me go home.

I think I had a false awakening because I "woke up" and placed the LARP field on the dream cartography map. 

*storage closet*

A housemate and I were looking for something in a storage closet. Turns out, there's like 1000 storage closets in this house. We went to a storage closet that used to be a room. I forget what we were looking for, but it had something to do with a canvas and art. We didn't find it there.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I didn't remember any dreams for last night, but I did have an old friend of mine tell me today that I came to them in a dream and inspired them to make a lifestyle change, so that's cool I guess.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*land of the giant walking trees*

I lived in the middle of the desert in a post-apocalyptic community. Our houses were sheds made out of flimsy sheets of metal and we didn't have much. This situation was made worse by the fact that every so often, these _giant_ trees would rise from the ground. The trees would slowly walk around and every time they took a step, the ground echoed and trembled. 



They seemed indifferent to us, but that also meant that they were apathetic if they accidentally stepped on our homes and killed people. To us, they were absolutely terrifying. Also, when the ents were about to rise from the ground again, there were signs. Strange abandoned sheds would appear out of nowhere. It was creepy. 

*space guns*

I lived in space and we got cool laser guns. I was testing them outside of the space ship. I had to make an errand run back to earth for some reason, and took a little boy with me. I think I was his babysitter. When I got home, I realized that I was parked in. 

*girl in the waterfall*

this is a fragment of a larger dream, which was animated. The ending of the dream lead up to a girl crying in a waterfall. 

*mindless work*

I was working at my old job in the grocery store again, when they told me to go do some work in the back. There wasn't any work to be done though, so I instead played some music and wrote an essay for class.

----------


## Queen Zukin

3 hours of sleep. no nap. so tired. much exhausted. must study. 

*bibbidi bobbidi boo*

I was stuck in a 12 hour long car drive with three oompa loompas that wouldn't stop singing Bibbidi Bobbidi Boo. There was about to be oompa loopa slaughter. 





And then, if things couldn't get any better, our car was invaded with smurfs who decided to beat box the tempo into a dubstep remix. 

My dreams lately  ::?:

----------


## Queen Zukin

Good sleep should have happened last night but it didn't. Slept from 11:30pm to 4:15am. 

*temple ruins*

I was in a really weird, creepy jungle. It was dark and slightly animated.



I was worried about being here because there were most definitely cannibals running around. But I needed to find a temple, because there were runes in the temples that I needed for some reason or another. I think I got out alive - I think.

----------


## Darkmatters

I'm not sure which I like better, your dreams or the way you present them, but your DJ never disappoints.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> I'm not sure which I like better, your dreams or the way you present them, but your DJ never disappoints.



 :Clairity's Hug: 

So I was a very bad girl. I know, I'm supposed to be trying to be monophasic, but I just couldn't help myself and I took a nap. It was such a good nap. 

*pizza - the key to my heart*

I was chilling out at home, when I got a call from KestrelKat. She said that there was some dude standing out in front of my house with a pizza box. So I went outside to check it out. Indeed, standing in front of my house was a guy I dated for a very short period of time. He was holding an open pizza box with very apologetic eyes. 

"Give me another chance?" He asked, "I have pizza..."

I love food and I love pizza. And this guy clearly knew the way to my heart. 

*I didn't miss your party...I was there...in my dreams!*

I was actually supposed to go to a party today but I napped through it, so I guess my subconscious made up for it by attending the party in my dream.  :tongue2: 

I took a bus to my friend's party. I was already running really late and it was getting dark. He took us inside and showed us the newest installation to his house - a giant waterslide. In the dream I remember thinking that I've definitely been here before, in this exact spot in a different dream before, but I don't really recall having ever done so. Anyways, this water slide was scary huge and I was waiting for a fail to happen at any moment.



Later, he wanted to show us the tunnels that ran under his house. There were a bunch of really interesting rocks there.

----------


## Darkmatters

D'aaaawww!!  :Happy:

----------


## DawnEye11

O.o Wow, that video. Lol ouchies.  That must have really hurt. Also, it was cute how you said the way to your heart was through your love of pizza. Haha  >w<

----------


## Queen Zukin

> O.o Wow, that video. Lol ouchies.  That must have really hurt. Also, it was cute how you said the way to your heart was through your love of pizza. Haha  >w<



Whose isn't?  ::D: 

*the old vampire*

I was in a library with a friend, and there was also a very old powerful vampire there too. The vampire pissed my friend off and they started fighting, and I was pretty sure that that was going to be the end of him. But, surprisingly, he won. 

There was also a part of this dream where I was viciously trying to unlock a door and escape? 

I had another dream, but I didn't write it down so I forgot. If I remember, I'll edit this.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I did something that I really shouldn't have done. If you've been following my "I can't sleep more than 4 hours"-saga, then you've seen that I've been desperate for sleep lately. I really wanted to get a full night's rest last night so I could spend the entire day awake, so I took dramamine, melatonin, and ZMA. Yikes...I passed out for 13 hours (I had an alarm set for 8am... I vaguely remember waking up, thinking that I was in Alice in Wonderland, and then jumping back into bed) and I still feel all dreamy...with faint memories of sleep walking. Yet, I only remember one dream, because I woke up from it SUPER confused and happy.

*the PCAT*

It was test day and I was taking the PCAT. The test proctors forgot to give out half the test, so we didn't take the longer parts. I got my score back and I got 94/100 questions right, and scored within the 82nd percentile. I was happy that I did well and glad all of it was finally over.

I think after my alarm went off that first or second time, I decided to try to WILD, but I was still soooo loopy from that combination. Pictures were readily forming when I closed my eyes and I think I got pretty close.

----------


## DawnEye11

Wow....o.o I'm just glad your OK. ^^ Also, congratz on getting a great grade.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Wow....o.o I'm just glad your OK. ^^ Also, congratz on getting a great grade.



Oh that was just...in my dreams! :p  (the real test is next Friday)

----------


## DawnEye11

Oh. Lolol x D sorry, well I hope you get a good grade than. I'm so dum. ^^'

----------


## Queen Zukin

*cursed adventure*

There was a chick who was going on an archaeological dig with her sister. They got to the campsite in the middle of nowhere, in some weird desert, and she decided that she wanted to go back home. So she gets back home and then suddenly everything is freaking haunted. Like, lights are flashing on and off and suddenly she's seeing ghosts everywhere. The ghosts tell her that she has unfinished business at the archaeological dig and if she doesn't go back she will be haunted forever. So finally she's like, fine fine christ on a bike I'll go back, and she goes back, and the ghosts are happy.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I couldn't fall asleep until 1pm today, I slept until 4:30pm, but it felt like it never happened. Like, I blinked my eyes and it was suddenly 4:30.

----------


## KestrelKat

get some real sleep tonight

----------


## Queen Zukin

> get some real sleep tonight



I did and it was soooooo wonderful! It was like...blink sleep again...but hey I'm grateful.  ::D:

----------


## Queen Zukin

I only slept 4 hours again last night. There's something about me sleeping more than 6 hours at night that causes me not to want to sleep for another 20. 

*cuddles*
I was in a really crowded room. We were playing a board game on the floor. The game ended and we all cuddled with each other.  :Clairity's Hug:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*i'll regret this in the morning*

I was in an empty classroom with a housemate of mine, when we started hooking up. I don't know why I went along with this. Never. Never ever ever ever in real life. The worst part is that it felt so realistic. Everything.  ::shakehead::

----------


## Queen Zukin

*my crush can DJ*

 I was in the basement of my house and my crush was DJing! The basement had been transformed (barely) into a rollerskating rink, but there was still crap everywhere so there was only like...3 feet of rollerskating room available.  :tongue2: 

*supermarket*

I was browsing through a supermarket when I ran into my ex and his daughter. He had dyed his daughter's hair green and I was thinking "WTF??!! More horrible life choices, no???"

*Craving Dinner (and cake)*

A bunch of people visited our house and lined up for dinner. The line was huuuuuge. Apparently, it was also my birthday so I wanted cake. I was going to get a cake slice but it was 14 dollars. So instead I started talking to KestrelKat, who was sitting at the table. I told her about a dream that I had where I kissed Ryan Gosling (Kestrel: the real Ryan Gosling, not our innuendo). I get distracted for a few minutes and when I come back to the table she is gone. I find her later playing video games with my housemates.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*a run in with the dreamhackers*

I was stranded in a cabin in the middle of the forest. I wasn't allowed to leave. I was with the dreamhackers, and we were hiding/waiting from/for something. Another girl in my group was feeling anxious about staying here, and was thinking about leaving. She was told that if she left, they would have to kill her, because at this point she knew too much. That didn't stop her from trying to escape though. She ran off in the woods and another girl chased after her. She convinced the girl not to leave, or else she'd have to kill her. When the girl came back, she was still feeling super lonely so she trapped a rat and kept it as a pet. When it was time for us to leave, the main leader of the group took the rat and drowned it. 

We had to run by my house to pick up some stuff, but we knew that it would be dangerous. There were probably people waiting nearby who worked for the government and knew that we would have to come back eventually. 

When we reached my house, it was empty and dark. We were about to pull into the driveway when we noticed headlights behind us. The driver stepped on the gas and an epic car chase ensued. Like, _epic_:



We dodged incoming traffic and spun around cars. We thought we were doing great losing our perpetrators until we hit a tree. The car went flying and spinning into the air. Unfortunately, two of us died in the car accident. We pushed the wrecked car out of sight and hid in the forest again. We were directly next to a rocky stream and we watched the ducks. 

*My backpack is a lion*

I was walking around town with a housemate. We kept walking until we were in a new city and our venture turned into a backpacking journey. We decided to stop by a small convenience store to refill our supplies. I had less than two dollars on me, but everything at the store was super cheap. I went to the register to pay and opened by backpack to fish for quarters, but every time I opened my backpack a really loud lion's roar came from it. It was actually semi-terrifying. It took me a really long time to find the quarters because of the roaring coming from my backpack, but eventually I did. I was to meet up with my housemate outside the store, but when I got back he was gone. Suddenly, I was back in our house again and I asked another housemate where he went. They said that he went to some party, and I was kind of annoyed. I'm pretty sure that my subconscious got the idea for this dream directly from real life, cause lately my backpack has been smelling really weird and I can't even locate where the smell is coming from. It's a very distinct smell....maybe just as distinct as a lion's roaring.  :tongue2:

----------


## KestrelKat

Huh, maybe we should inspect your backpack before we leave for the weekend? lol

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Huh, maybe we should inspect your backpack before we leave for the weekend? lol



Love, you're in the wrong place at the wrong time. You are about to be the victim of my PCAT vocab study. Why? You make me titillated, you rapscallion. You're so lithe, I know this is abstruse but I must impart to you your quintessence and how salutary you've been to me even though I'm so venal and sardonic! And I know, I can be retincent but I am actually dolorous that I have erm...a juggernaut of love for you (that sounds kinky). You know what else is kinky? The word balmy.

----------


## KestrelKat

Seems I was in the RIGHT place at the RIGHT time.  That was awesome.
It may be the best thing I read all day <3
I don't even know what some of those words mean but it sounds awesome.
Balmy is a kinky word, no doubt.  It just screams kink.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Seems I was in the RIGHT place at the RIGHT time.  That was awesome.
> It may be the best thing I read all day <3
> I don't even know what some of those words mean but it sounds awesome.
> Balmy is a kinky word, no doubt.  It just screams kink.



And not a single one of those words was on my PCAT.  ::chuckle:: 
Succint was on there though, I remember studying that while we were playing that drinking game...but I didn't remember the definition. Just Googled it...guessed right.  :Shades wink: 

dreeeeams

*black tornado*

I was at home and it was storming really badly. I looked out the window and I could see 4 tornadoes on the horizon!! I went to the basement and looked out the basement window again, and there was this huge, ominous black tornado heading towards out house! We took shelter while it hit, but it didn't do any damage.

*selective memory*

I slept with a guy and then saw him the next day. I talked to him and he didn't remember our encounter at all, genuinely claiming that he was a virgin. I think I actually asked if he'd like to lose his virginity a second time. HAHAHA.

----------


## Queen Zukin

My handwriting is so bad...I can barely manage to read what I wrote out...

_"room switch, look out window, people jumping off. frat, they fall. need help. pug."

"weird bed thing for experiments"_  :paranoid:  that dream could have been either very bad or very good...

_"Akira wrote letter...something's wrong..."_ I sort of remember this one...but not entirely. OK...I don't remember it well at all.

*cabin campus*

I had to get another room in a different part of campus. On this part of campus, there was only wooded cabins. A few of my housemates were forced to get a room up there as well. It was super lonely. A lot of Asian people lived there. Something about allergies.

----------


## KestrelKat

lol "frat, they fall.  need help. pug."
Wat?

----------


## Queen Zukin

> lol "frat, they fall.  need help. pug."
> Wat?



gurrrrl if I knew there would be a dream posted there. 

*midget pillow fight*

There was an epic midget pillow fight at my house. it was great.

*ew gross*

I was at a renaissance fair with my mom and we were chilling with some horses, when I saw a booth that said that they offered piercings. Their sign read, "Piercings: 12% sterile" and I was just like...ew gross.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Something about a train from Japan to all across the world. The train was high speed and super high tech, it was blue and white and didn't even have a roof. It traveled way underground and you could arrive half way around the world in less than an hour.

----------


## KestrelKat

Zukin is sitting next to me.  Straightening her hair.  So I am going to type this verbatim from her.


What was my first dream?  Ummm.  Uh I didn't write it down.  I told you in the car.  What was it?  You're making me nervous!


Soooo.  I (that's Zukin) was at this rave with you (Kestrel) and we were on a dance floor.  And it was a really shitty rave.  And the DJ starts playing this whacked out music, and it sounds like hamsters.  And it's this really crappy music and I go up to you and I apologize because it wasn't supposed to be this way.  It was a horrible, shitty rave, and I felt so bad about it.  And then there was this tunnel because it was under construction or something, and I really wanted to go in there, but I can't remember if I went in or not.  And then this DJ was a girl.  The really crappy DJ, and when she started playing like everyone evacuated the dance floor.  It was just really bad.  It was supposed to be good, but it was bad.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Zukin is sitting next to me.  Straightening her hair.  So I am going to type this verbatim from her.
> 
> 
> What was my first dream?  Ummm.  Uh I didn't write it down.  I told you in the car.  What was it?  You're making me nervous!
> 
> 
> Soooo.  I (that's Zukin) was at this rave with you (Kestrel) and we were on a dance floor.  And it was a really shitty rave.  And the DJ starts playing this whacked out music, and it sounds like hamsters.  And it's this really crappy music and I go up to you and I apologize because it wasn't supposed to be this way.  It was a horrible, shitty rave, and I felt so bad about it.  And then there was this tunnel because it was under construction or something, and I really wanted to go in there, but I can't remember if I went in or not.  And then this DJ was a girl.  The really crappy DJ, and when she started playing like everyone evacuated the dance floor.  It was just really bad.  It was supposed to be good, but it was bad.



 :Big laugh:  wonderful! 

I didn't sleep much when we were at the hotel, but I remember dreaming something about walls. Making a house, or something? When I came back to nap, I woke up from a really deep sleep and couldn't stop thinking about airplane hangars, so I guess I also probably dreamed something about those.

----------


## KestrelKat

I love re-reading that post.  

Airplane hangars huh.  that's kinda interesting!
(are you gonna post your map tonight?)

----------


## Queen Zukin

> I love re-reading that post.  
> 
> Airplane hangars huh.  that's kinda interesting!
> (are you gonna post your map tonight?)



I'll get around to it tonight or tomorrow. 

*A noodley precipitate*

I was in a chemistry lab, and our instructor was showing us exactly how to prepare a purple precipitate. We needed to carefully weigh out 10 mg of one substance and 10 mg of another in an aqueous solution. This was not working for me at all. I tried a bunch of times. Mostly, the precipitate would just never appear. But the last time I tried, instead of a powdery purple precipitate forming...noodles formed in my vial. wtf. 

Even my lab instructor couldn't explain it.



*nextdoor dorm*

There was a dormitory being built right next to our house. So close, in fact, that one of the closet's in our house lead directly into the lobby of the dorm. Our housemates explored the under construction dorm, though there were already people hanging out inside. The main lobby was huge and had a bunch of computers. It was really metallic looking and definitely unfinished.

*biology exam*

I was really stressed out about a biology exam that I had the following morning. A lot of stuff that was on my PCAT would be on the exam (which for biology, is like...everything ever). Sometime in the dream, Kestrel made an appearance. We were fooling around with my webcam. She said that she knew how to make the picture quality better, something that I had been trying to do for awhile. I don't think she ever got around to it though. I went back to studying after she left, and noticed that my fingers were icy cold and numb.

*video game fighting*

I was looking at a map of the world in a video game. I needed to go fight someone in the game, but I didn't want to get too extraordinarily lost. 

*torn up letters*

I was mad at a friend of mine because she read a letter than Akira sent me a few years ago and tore it up. That letter means a lot to me, so I was suuuuppper pissed. Kestrel and a different friend were there to calm me down, but then I fainted for some reason. 

*such good cake*

I was with a few friends in a grocery store. We were eating cake slices that they sold. It was so good. Except I got vanilla cake when I wanted chocolate. Oh well, cake is cake. I also dreamed of eating cake at home. Cake. <3

----------


## Queen Zukin

> *torn up letters*
> 
> I was mad at a friend of mine because she read a letter than Akira sent me a few years ago and tore it up. That letter means a lot to me, so I was suuuuppper pissed. Kestrel and a different friend were there to calm me down, but then I fainted for some reason.



Synchronicity  :Eek: 

As soon as I posted that, I started cleaning my room. Out of one of my books fell a letter from her that I didn't know that she wrote. WEIRD.

----------


## KestrelKat

Cake.

Dude that's weird that you found a letter from her that you didn't know she wrote, right after a dream about her tearing up letters...

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Cake.
> 
> Dude that's weird that you found a letter from her that you didn't know she wrote, right after a dream about her tearing up letters...



Yeah...it was really jarring.  ::?:

----------


## KestrelKat

> Yeah...it was really jarring.



Life's throwing a little curve ball to remind you it's still there owo
Or something.  I don't even know what that means.
I'm too blargh from representation logs for hundreds charts.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Life's throwing a little curve ball to remind you it's still there owo
> Or something.  I don't even know what that means.
> I'm too blargh from representation logs for hundreds charts.



...Okay...Erm...What the hell are you even saying? Are you drunk...Am I? Cause you're not making sense.

----------


## KestrelKat

> ...Okay...Erm...What the hell are you even saying? Are you drunk...Am I? Cause you're not making sense.



I'm basically filling out a form about what we've been doing with the kids in math all last week.  We have to analyze a video of ourselves teaching the lesson (playing the game in this case) and so I'm all mathy and thinky and wordy right now and also tired D:

----------


## KestrelKat

Also, I have to keep watching this video, and my watch usually beeps in the videos because I do my rotations around noon.  So I keep having to look at my hands.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*the underwater raft*

I was at a public pool and the owners had a giant raft set up. There were people in the raft and apparently there was going to be an "underwater tour" using the raft. Not sure how well that was going to work out for them...

Later I saw the pictures of the tour. In one of the pictures there was some guy wearing a lampshade on his head. Someone who was standing behind me looked at the picture and then said in a really serious voice, "That's him. It's him. The searcher."  :paranoid: 

*industrial piercing*

I was about to clean my industrial bar when I looked at my ear and noticed that it was gone. Huhhhh. I looked again in the mirror and it was back.

*save me from the ferrets god damn*

I was outside of my house when I noticed a ferret like creature in the parking lot. I went up to it, but then it noticed me, and kept following me. It was kind of cute, but the fact that it was following me was god damn terrifying. I was almost running from the ferret, trying to escape it. I was motioning for my house mates to quickly let me in through the window, but they weren't getting it. Damn it, you guys.

*alarm clock*

I was chilling in a grocery store, when an alarm clock nearby went off. I tried turning it off but nothing was working at all. I brought it up to the front desk and the clerk said that to make it stop beeping, you actually needed to plug it into your computer and reset it. Woke up in real life to my alarm clock.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> ...*One teeny-tiny dog (which is so unlike me) and one very large dog. They've never been in the car before (I got them from a neighbor, so I didn't drive them to my apartment), so I was worried about how they would handle being in the car, and also worried about whether I would be able to get them on the plane and back home with me.* 
> 
> *As I was putting things in the car, and getting a space ready for the dogs*, my aunt L was there, for some reason. She wanted to ride in the trunk, where I was going to put the dogs. She was very adamant about it and got in the trunk, and wouldn't leave. The car was an old hatchback, by the way. 
> ....



Synchronicity...

*Just a little hiking*

I was hiking through my neighborhood...the plan was to hike to get to a neighboring town, about 25 miles away. A little more than half way through my journey, I stopped at a house. I noticed that my dog and my parents were there. Strange! What were they doing here?

I said hello to them, and noticed that they had my old car with them. They said that they would like to come to the neighboring town with me - *but we had to figure out a way to put the dog into the car with us. My car is really tiny and not suitable for dogs, so we considered putting him in the trunk (with the lid open, of course).* 

We started driving off. I was in the passenger seat and my car was malfunctioning, as always (even in real life...as always). I wondered why I didn't just get a better car. I paid $250 for my current car, but have spent so much time and money in repairs whenever it goes down, that it would've been worth it in the beginning just to get a better car haha.

*another grocery store dream*

 I was back in the same old god damned grocery store, but this time, there was a giant pool in the center. My friend and I were off at a party in the corner playing basketball, but things got really _weird_, so I left because I didn't want to partake in their orgy, and went in the pool instead. The grocery store was filling up with water and everyone was celebrating. 

*injected*

I was strapped in some kind of chair, being injected multiple times on my right arm with things against my will. It wasn't fun. 

*just go away*

Izam was in my bedroom, I told him to leave. He comes back with a giant dildo. I facepalmed, and nearly called the cops.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*confusing confusing*

I was taking a chemistry test and I did _terrible_ on it. Terrible as in I didn't even finish half of it. But it had really dumb questions, like, "who was Fred's father's father?" And then some other organic chemistry questions. Since I knew that I failed it I felt really bad about it. I left the building and apparently I was outside of my old highschool. I looked around for a ride home but I had missed all of the buses. Something made me lucid - I think. This is really confusing to me, because my consciousness in my lucid dreams feels the same as my consciousness IRL...but this dream felt different. I was extraordinarily calm, as if it was a nonlucid but yet I had thoughts as if I was lucid. Confusing. I'm guessing this dream must have just been a very low level lucidity dream, because I didn't even think about the things that I have been wanting to do in my next lucid dream. In this dream I just wanted to find someone to talk to so I could laugh at their silly DC answers. 

I walked into the field and onto some sketchy playground neighboring the school. There, I saw a housemate of mine. He looked happy to see me. It was beginning to rain and he was wearing a raincoat. He immediately sat down in a huge puddle and invited me to sit down next to him. I politely declined, already being somewhat chilly. He started rambling about Ozzy Osbourne. It was beginning to feel immensely cold in my dream. 

*summerschool*

I was taking summer classes with my friend. We were taking a combined physics and organic chemistry course. There weren't any chairs in the lecture hall so we were all sitting on yoga mats. I felt uneasy because I wasn't getting anything that the teacher was talking about. Some students tried to help me, when a discussion arose about how everyone in this course is going to set the curve extremely low anyways, since most people taking this class failed the first organic chemistry or physics course.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*rave like run*

I was at a rave party and was trying oh so desperately to leave, but I had a billion and five things that I had to carry, which made it next to impossible to leave. I got stuck in a livingroom with another person, when we heard knocking on the door. Some people were SUPER pissed off that we stayed at the rave for so long, and then suddenly they had guns. We ran down the street to escape them.

A _big_ gap in recall must have happened, because suddenly, I was helping someone soak their feet in a bucket.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*The Neon Cat Induced Lucid Dream*

I was chilling out in a playground in the middle of a forest with really tall trees.



 The playground was dilapidated and abandoned and situated next to an old dormitory or something, but it clearly wasn't in use anymore. I was sitting at the top of the playground structure, looking around at my surroundings. This place felt kind of creepy.  ::?:  



I looked around and heard voices of children, but I didn't see them anywhere. I hopped off my post and went to a neighboring abandoned building, where I saw my cousin. He seemed delighted to see me, and we took hands and ran through the forest.

We stopped at another abandoned house and looked out towards a clearing in the forest. In the forest were giant grazing bison. 

"I never knew they were so huge," I whispered. These things were actually tremendous...

Next we saw a mountain lion run through the field at our amazement. As if the dream didn't know what else it could do to amaze me, it sent a giant neon can running through the field. WTF.



"What the hell?" I whispered, "Aight...this is probably a dream." I checked my fingers and counted 5 on each hand. Surprised, I also checked the time. 3:13. The time was both reasonable and it wasn't morphing in front of my eyes. I checked it again: 3:13. I shrugged it off, and proceeded with the dream.  ::|: 

Later, we were taking shelter from the mountain lion that had crossed our paths. It was clawing at the door trying to get it. My cousin let it in, and I was really mad at him, until it turned out that the mountain lion was super friendly and just wanted loves. 

*Putin*

I had this horrible horrible dream about Putin. I've been considering posting it...though doing so would lead to a serious loss in dignity. Oh wait, I don't have any. 


*Spoiler* for _NSFD (not suitable for dignity)_ : 



I was Putin's (very) professional personal blow-job giver.





*red clouds*

I woke up super late and was ashamed of it. I walked outside - I was living in a dorm again. There was a lot of hustle bustle, some storm was coming or something. I looked out my window - giant mountains were covered in snow. We were in a valley and dark red cloud were trapping us.

*waterslide*

Dream about a waterslide - some chick fell off of it during a banked curve.

----------


## Darkmatters

Lose some dignity, but who knows, you might have averted a war!  ::chuckle::

----------


## KestrelKat

Your RC didn't work??

How often does that happen for most people?
It's really weird that both of them were pretty normal...

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Lose some dignity, but who knows, you might have averted a war!



Zukin's mouth for world peace!! 





> Your RC didn't work??
> 
> How often does that happen for most people?
> It's really weird that both of them were pretty normal...



It's pretty normal, actually. I'd say it happens 1/10 lucid dreams. 

*DDR party*

There was a Dance Dance Revolution party in our bathroom. It was pretty great. 

*Birthday party!*

I was walking home when I noticed my friend was riding home on a horse. I asked her how her day had been, and she explained to me that her birthday was tomorrow and that I was invited to her birthday party. I asked her what she'd like for her birthday, and she said that she specifically wanted a purse from a thrift shop. She showed me where said thrift shop was - about a block down the road from where I live. I kept in mind her present idea while we visited the thrift shop. During our visit, the thrift shop started having a nerf gun war and there were a bunch of kids running around like crazy. 

*attack of the blondes*

2 blonde girls dressed in black were organizing some kind of attack. Had to do with my friend's boyfriend? 

*important forest*

I was being shown an important forest. I remember a black log.

----------


## Queen Zukin

eh D:

zukin's ever-so-sloightly-drunk dreams

*LARP awesomeness*

I had some awesome red boots. They were plaid red boots and went up to my knees and I was sooo proud of them! And it was LARP! So I wore those red boots like there wasn't a tomorrow. I think I lost my right red boot though so I had to wear a different red boot and I was like D: but it all worked out. So LARP was in a different area this time, it was in a city surrounded by a wooden fence. There was a renaissance fair next door that Kestrel and I visted. At the renaissance fair there was a bridge that freaked the hell out of me. The bridge was separated into two parts, the first half stuck up in the air and the second half would meet the first half if you kept walking on it. Well I was a dumb ass and didn't do the bridge properly, so I fell off into the cold water. That kinda sucked. 

*$132 fee*

I was looking at places to rent for the next semester when I found a good deal on a house. The rent was only $55 per month, so I jumped on that. But then I remembered that I had already signed a contract for somewhere else, and so I had to cancel my contract with these new people. There was a $132 cancellation fee and I was pissed that I was dumb enough to forget that I already had somewhere else to live. The campus there was different, it looked like Hogwarts.

----------


## KestrelKat

That poor red boot D:

----------


## Queen Zukin

_august 6th 2014_

*Insane Jane*

My campus house was having a meeting for all the new members. At this meeting we were going to determine who was going to be room mates with who by getting to know each other. I started talking to a girl named Jane. She seemed pretty nice and friendly at first, but then things turned sour very quickly. She turned out to be very emotionally unstable, and I was about to start searching for a new potential room mate when I realized that there was nobody left and I was stuck with her! We stopped talking and then she starts bitching about me to other house mates, and already I am dreading having to move in with her.

Later, it occurs to me that I won't even have to be room mates with Jane, since I have lived in the house long enough to have enough seniority to have a single. I felt a huge sigh of relief.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*lonely birthday party*

I was having a birthday party at my parents house. A lot of people were supposed to show up, but only my cousin came.  :Sad: 

We had a lot of water balloons and we were supposed to have a water balloon fight. The water balloons had prizes in them. My cousin was starting to get on my nerves, he was acting very childish and annoying. Later, we piled in the car to go somewhere. 

*giant waves*

I was picking up some books to read later when I was stopped by a little boy. He was being antagonizing and I told him to go away. He didn't and followed me back to my house. He was so annoying I tried to shoo him away in the parking lot. A giant tidal wave came out of nowhere and suddenly everything was underwater. My housemates came outside to play in the huge waves. After the tidal wave cleared up, I looked for the little boy, kind of fearing that he may have died in the storm. 

We found his foot.  ::?:

----------


## Queen Zukin

Immortalizing your fail last night, Kestrel: 





> This isn't a drunk post...but it's very related. 
> KestrelKat and I were hanging out last night playing drinking games until we were a bit  blackout. I decided to check my browser history this morning...Kestrel's drunken typos did not disappoint. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the serious fuck Kestrel?



Managed to remember something from last night...

*new family member*

I was at the hospital with my cousins and we were welcoming the newest addition to our family. I was holding the baby for awhile, until it started pulling at my hair, at which point I let the rest of the family hold it. The baby grew into a kid really fast, and I was talking with him outside on the roof of the hospital. He explained that he had a weird anxiety of open spaces, then ran back into the hospital. 

*a lovely sweater*

I was hanging out with Astro at his house. I needed to leave because I was scheduled to take an exam soon that I was stressing out over. I felt a little cold and looked at the snow falling outside his window. He gave me his sweater that he was just wearing and I could still feel his warmth and smell on it. It was a wonderful sweater.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Didn't really sleep last night, so no recalled dreams.

----------


## Queen Zukin

_August 10th_

*slanted houses*

I was on a "field trip" to a foreign city. We started out in a lecture hall that served beer and then we eventually wandered outside. I lost my group (probably intentionally) and started looking at the strange houses. It looked like a European city, a mix of German and Holland style. Many roads were separated by canals. I walked down a small winding street until I saw a row of houses that were crooked, small, and oddly shaped.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*5 minute dream*

This happened between my last 5 minute snooze on my alarm clock (9:55am to 10am)

I was in my bedroom, and I wanted to get some air flowing inside the room since it was really stuffy. I cracked my window open, but snow from outside started rushing in. This was a problem. If I left the windows closed, it was going to get hot in here. But if I left them open, my carpet was going to get wet. I settled on an illogical intermediate of cracking the window open no more than a couple millimeters. 

I went downstairs and started talking to my mother. She said that there was supposed to be some really bad storms today. I drank something, and went back upstairs. This time, I was in my bedroom at school. I sat down on the bed, and noticed that it was getting really dark outside. It was only morning, but it was almost as dark as night time outside. I decided it was time to turn on the light.

I walked over to the light switch to flip it on, but nothing happened. I wondered if the storm had caused us to lose power. Yet, lights never work when I am dreaming, so I did a reality check - dreaming. I had some things that I had been wanted to do, but right now I was drawing a total blank. I remembered the Task of the Month - gauge your eyeballs out. I did one last reality check to absolutely confirm that I was dreaming before I did this. I stuck my fingers into my eye sockets and felt around. First of all - yuck. Second, OUCH. IT HURT. Like, really fucking bad. Despite the pain, I kept going but I couldn't see shit. Well, I saw the color red. Maybe that was supposed to be blood. So in the process of gauging out my eyeballs, I blinded myself. Great. 

I stuck my eyeballs back in and thought about what I wanted to do next. I thought about doing another task of the month, but I couldn't remember any of the other ones. I remembered the elevator one from last month, but then remembered that I had promised my wolf pack that I would shapeshift and help find a good place for us.

I jumped out the window and was instantly in the middle of an absolutely beautiful field. There were yellow flowers growing in the field and an old farm house at the very end. To the left was a flowing stream and there were lambs nearby, too. I shapeshifted into a wolf and started running across the field. I've never shapeshifted into a wolf before, so this was a new experience for me. I could feel that my back legs were significantly more powerful than my front legs. It took a minute, but then I realized how to coordinate them to run powerfully like a wolf. This was really a beautiful place! But the lambs were very distracting. And tasty looking. 

I decided that it was time for the hunt. 

I began to stalk my prey, slowly inching closer. When I was at a reasonable distance, I leaped forward and sunk my teeth into the lamb...at which point my alarm clock went off.  :Sad: 

 


*Kestrel and I make a badass team*

My mother and her friend invited Kestrel and I to a concert. The concert took place in a large open area - it inside looked like a cleared out mall, except in the middle was a giant ice skating rink. The "concert" was apparently more like an interactive show with audience participation. It was kind of like Ninja Warrior, but more toned down. The host picked random people from the audience to come out, and at one point he picked Kestrel and I. 

Kestrel and I represented a team and our goal was to finish a complicated maze before the other teams did. Our maze was green and dark. We ran in circles for awhile before figuring it out. I told Kestrel that the maze reminded me of a dream that I had had about a year ago. We finished our maze and got second place. 

Kestrel was called up again for another round, but this time she was on her own and against three other people. In this round, you had to swim through *ice* cold water and through underwater channels to the finish line. She beat them by a long shot. For winning her round, she was awarded $14,000. 

During break, the host told us to expect to be called up during the next round. 

Kestrel and I went outside for a lunch break. While we were sitting, I noticed someone was being mugged. I ran over to the attacker and attacked him back. He looked super surprised and started fighting back. I smashed his head into the ground. He was super pissed now and held out a gun. I flew up to the top of a building but he did the same. Kestrel and I ran away. 

Later, Kestrel and I were sitting in a house eating dinner when 5 men burst through the door. They look super pissed. Some have guns while others have blades. They start attacking us, but being the badasses that we are, Kestrel and I whip their asses. We use their blades against them and stab them, shot them, and of course I went Zukin-Slaughter mode and may or may not have completely went overkill on stabbing a man to death.

We hid their bodies in the closet. There is a moment of silence before Kestrel asks, "Sooo...where are we going to bury the bodies?"  ::chuckle:: 



*ze possessed*

I was sitting with some people in a dark living room. A young man was talking about how he just possessed the body of some other dude, and starts talking about the theory behind it and how his possession shaped the way that we saw him. It made some sense in the dream. 

*The boy whose name starts with an N*

I met a cute guy at LARP and we were hanging out. His name started with an N but I don't remember the rest of it. Suddenly, he was showing me time travel. He showed me some really important things that happened in the past, which caused me to have a huge epiphany. 

At the end of the dream he gave me a necklace. It looked like a necklace that I have but it was...different.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*time dilation*

I was talking to someone else in my dream as to how I wanted to start experimenting with time dilation. They were like, "OHH well I can teach you how!" But I don't remember the rest. 

*summer festival*

I was heading out to a summer festival with some of my housemates. We got there and a lady said that in order to get to the real festival, we would need to take a horse carriage ride. Unfortunately, they were running short on carriage drivers/horse riders. She asked me if I would like to learn how to ride a horse and I agreed. 

*in a livingroom*

I was talking to Nomad(?) in a living room, there was someone else there. It seemed like an important conversation. 

*I go crazy*

I was with a few friends and we were playing Dance Dance Revolution. Suddenly, I went completely out of my mind and started attacking my friend's friend. I put a knife to his throat and was about to kill him when I came to my senses. Everyone was properly freaking out and I was babysat for the rest of the dream. Boooo. 

Later, we were in a city. We lived in a hole in the ground and my job was to collect water in a bucket. I was walking alongside of a road when I started noticing my surroundings. To my right was a large dilapidated lot. I got the feeling we were near campus and that I'd been there before. It looked like the building was completely destroyed by a tornado. All that was left were piles of debris.

----------


## KestrelKat

> I smashed his head into the ground.



LOL.  You and smashing people's heads into shit.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*laundry*

A dream about doing my laundry (which convinced me that I should finally do my laundry today). The laundry room was now in the basement and it was a huge, unfinished room. 

*slenderman D:*

I was a witch in this dream and I had seriously fucked something up in one of my spells. So badly, that people were seeing ghosts and demons everywhere. I was walking through campus when I started seeing demonic babies crying. I kept walking and seeing scary demons. I saw the Grim Reaper and then I ran into slenderman. Slenderman started chasing me through campus and I couldn't get away from him. 



He caught up and I fell on the pavement. I was getting tangled in his legs and he started whispering all my fears.  ::damnit:: 

I ran home and I thought I was safe. I started fixing dinner when I saw something in the corner of my eye through the reflection of the mirror. It was this..._thing_ that looked like a purple teletubby but it's head looked like deadmau5's costume. It told me that my spell had dire consequences for his family, and that he needed my help in reversing it.

*giant rock climbing wall*

I was taking a rock climbing class and our assignment was to climb a giant rock climbing wall. The "wall" wasn't a traditional rock climbing wall, it looked like a ghetto cell phone tower composed of ladders and platforms. It was pretty terrifying, but I pushed my limits in that dream. 

*cheesy movie*

I had a third person dream that was a movie-dream about the story of a son and his mom. They moved into a bad neighborhood. In their neighborhood lived only old men and dogs. The son had a power in that he could speak to the dogs which amazed the old men. But his mother didn't love him. The boy ran off into a library full of pheasants. Something else happened and then a cathartic moment happened where the mother realized that she loved her son. 

*chemistry lab*

I was visiting a chemistry lab at the end of the semester. They were displaying their final projects. One team had made a microscopic fiber optic flying thing that would adhere to its victim's skin. The lab professor thought I was trying to join the class and told me that I would have a lot of work to do to catch up, but I reassured him that I was just visiting.

*Kestrel fragment*

Just remembered a dream where I was looking at a green sign, and the words on the sign morphed into "Kestrel." I thought it was cool so I was about to take a picture of it to show Kestrel, but the sign kept morphing and displaying more of her name.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*I don't even know*

I was on a luxury space ship cruising through outerspace...except I was trapped on board with Justin Bieber and Taylor Swift. Suddenly, alarm bells went off. We hid in the corner like during a tornado. Suddenly, we heard a loud BANG and there were talking dinosaurs bursting into the spaceship. The dinosaurs could talk, and told us that they weren't here to kill us, they just wanted to rob our ship. But apparently some of our crew thought that the dinosaurs were cool, and they traded teams. BOOO.

----------


## KestrelKat

> *Kestrel fragment*
> 
> Just remembered a dream where I was looking at a green sign, and the words on the sign morphed into "Kestrel." I thought it was cool so I was about to take a picture of it to show Kestrel, but the sign kept morphing and displaying more of her name.



More of my name?  Like, the full name or something?

----------


## Queen Zukin

> More of my name?  Like, the full name or something?



Yeah.

*Oh hey there*

I was in a big lecture hall when I looked behind me and saw Joe sitting a few rows behind me. I waved at him to come join me in the front row. He came over and we talked. Later, we were at someone's house. I had a beer in my hand but needed to run over to the dorm behind me to get something. When I was over there, I realized that I had a beer in my hand at a freshmen dorm and I didn't have my ID on me. I hoped no one noticed...

*friend's house*

I was at my friend's house. He left for awhile and I was bored.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*oh so many*

Oh so many solar panels. Thousands upon thousands of them. But this was also a crime scene too apparently? We were tracking down the person who put up all these god damned solar panels.

----------


## Queen Zukin

_August 17th_

*can we camp here?*

My mother and I were traveling up north and we weren't sure if we were going to spend the night here or return home. We were near Kestrel's property so I called her to ask if it would be okay if we camped here for the night. Then my mother said that she forgot the tent and sleeping bags. I looked around and noticed that there were a bunch of people on Kestrel's property...like at least 12 or so just camping out. 

*red coyote fur*

something about red coyote fur

*ninja tag*

I was at LARP but it was on university campus. They had an in-game game going on that was like tag, except if you were tagged you became a ninja and had to covertly tag other people. But if someone suspected that you were a ninja then you were called out and died. 

*car prank*

Some construction workers were going construction work on a tall university building. My friend knew one of the construction workers and knew that he liked to park his car on the roof, so we were going to prank him by moving his car. After we were done, we were riding an elevator down. Kestrel, Rihanna, and OpheliaBlue were in the elevator. Rihanna mentions that she has never kissed anyone before, and we were all shocked because, she's like...Rihanna (and her songs definitely suggest otherwise...). So Rihanna and Kestrel start making out in the elevator and OpheliaBlue tickles them.  ::?:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Thousands of Doves*

I should have written this one right when I woke up...but I didn't...and I'm left with fragments.  :Sad: 

I was lucid - I don't remember how. Once again, I couldn't remember any of the things I wanted to do in my lucid dream (a sign of my recent scatterbrainedness, I'm sure) - so I decided to do backflips. Because why the hell not. Plus it's fun in zero gravity. 

When I got bored of that, I decided to fly around on the threshold of Earth's atmosphere and outerspace. Flying around in Earth is moderately fun, flying around in space is great (except it's always BONE CHILLINGLY COLD FOR ME  :Sad:   :Sad: ), but flying on the threshold of the two is the best.

I flew up above the clouds. It was sunset...and beautiful! 



I flew over the clouds quickly....*the giant white clouds began to morph into thousands of doves.* The clouds would just dissipate into these beautiful white doves that would scatter away! It was so amazing. 

I flew up higher and into outerspace through the solar system. I flew really quickly past the planets and it made me feel a bit disorientated. 



That was great, but I decided to come back home to Earth. When I landed, I saw a tornado on the horizon. I decided to fly into it, but I think I woke up before I reached it. 




*these dreams need to stop*

I was with Paris Hilton (don't judge...my subconscious loves to torture me) at my house, and we were doing some roleplay sex. Later, she invited me to her hotel room, which was huge, and said that I could have the top floor. She gave another wing of the hotel to a different family.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*a small visitation*

I only remember a small part from this important dream. I was chatting with a couple people, at least one of them was real (energy). There was a white rabbit on the table. They were asking me questions about my experiences with lucid dreaming, when I connected the dots and realized that they were telepathic. Which was bad. Because when you know someone is telepathic, good luck stopping the bad thoughts. They saw this shift in thought pattern and asked me with raised eyebrows if I had loosened the connection between mind and body. I shrugged and said not really. They told me that I was in an "in-between" state. 

*injected*

I was standing on the side of the road with my mother in a foreign country. A bus pulls over and a woman police officer gets out. She tells us that loitering here is illegal, and that we were under arrest. 

She shuffles us into the bus, the inside of which looked like the Knight Bus from Harry Potter. There were a few beds inside the bus and a small kitchen. My mother notions to me that we will escape on the next stop when the police officer isn't looking. She makes it, I don't. 

The police officer tells me that she will have to sedate me with thorazine (and something else that started with an e) because I wasn't behaving well. I resist but her partner and her stick an IV into my arm. They are confused that the drugs aren't sedating me well, it seems like they wanted me out pretty cold. They kept upping the dosage but to not much avail. I got a little bit drowsy but it passed. In my moderately drowsy state they were probing me with questions, which would make me alert again since it seemed like they were trying to pry information. 

*just looking for salt*

I was at the grocery store shopping for salt. I kept forgetting it and would have to go back. I eventually escaped the store and tried to find my bike, but I couldn't remember where I left it so I decided to walk home. I walked past a tall campus building (why do I keep dreaming of this building?) and saw a former house mate. I wanted to show him how insanely high I could jump. Then I went home.

----------


## KestrelKat

> Kestrel, Rihanna, and OpheliaBlue were in the elevator. Rihanna mentions that she has never kissed anyone before, and we were all shocked because, she's like...Rihanna (and her songs definitely suggest otherwise...). So Rihanna and Kestrel start making out in the elevator and OpheliaBlue tickles them.



Oh. My. God.  I don't know what's more amazing: That Rihanna had never kissed anyone, or that I was her first.
Or that Ophelia was tickling us.

That dream would have fulfilled like half of the TOTMs last month if it had been lucid XD

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Oh. My. God.  I don't know what's more amazing: That Rihanna had never kissed anyone, or that I was her first.
> Or that Ophelia was tickling us.
> 
> That dream would have fulfilled like half of the TOTMs last month if it had been lucid XD



Hahaha you're right, I didn't even realize it. My subconscious's revenge.

----------


## Queen Zukin

2,000th post!!!  ::dancingcow::  ::breakitdown:: 

*getting home*

I got home from being away for a week. I looked at the chore chart and everything was all messed up. Someone had already signed me up for chores. 

*watching some anime*

I was at my friend's house watching anime. I left for a few minutes to do something. Her apartment was super empty, and I think we were helping clean it up while we watched anime.

----------


## KestrelKat

*celebrates*

----------


## Queen Zukin

*waterfall*

I was with a large group of people exploring a rocky, mountainous terrain. We had our bikes and were about to mountain bike when we came to a more dangerous looking slope. It was extremely steep and rocky, almost vertical at times. We are advised by a friend not to even try this. This same friend shows us some really good spots alongside the river. We get in the river. I wade in towards the middle of the river, but suddenly I am swept off my feet by a strong current. I try to swim out of it, but the current is too strong. I look at my friends in horror, and they look back...even more horrified. I turned around and noticed that less than a few feet away from me is the edge of a waterfall. I panic, trying to swim out of the current but by now it's much too late. 



I lose my last grip and fall into the currents, into the waterfal. For a brief moment I notice the majestic height of the waterfall. Before I manage to fall to my death, I wake up.

I tried to DEILD from this, but wind up back in the same dream, not lucid. I'm again trying to escape the current of the waterfall, but again, to no avail.

----------


## Queen Zukin

No recalled dreams from last night. Boooo.  :Sad:

----------


## Darkmatters

Aw man, I gotta miss my Zukin fix??!! Lol - it's like when you're trying to watch one of your favorite shows and there's a basketball game on instead..  ::damnit::  Well, I'll keep tuning in and hope the technical difficulties are resolved soon. Happy dreams!! Or even scary ones, so long as there are dreams (sometimes the scary ones are the best actually).

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Aw man, I gotta miss my Zukin fix??!! Lol - it's like when you're trying to watch one of your favorite shows and there's a basketball game on instead..  Well, I'll keep tuning in and hope the technical difficulties are resolved soon. Happy dreams!! Or even scary ones, so long as there are dreams (sometimes the scary ones are the best actually).



 :Clairity's Hug: 

well no scary dreams for tonight  ::D: 

*theater with Kestrel*

Kestrel and I were at the theater. It was our plan that we were going to watch two movies in a row. We snuck in wine. By the time the first movie got out, it was 3:30 AM. Sooo late, but Kestrel and I were determined to stick it out to the end. There was an intermission between the two movies, so we walked around town. I didn't have my ID on me, so I was a bit nervous about getting stopped by a police person for drinking. When it was time, we went back to the theater. We bought tickets but they didn't actually give us tickets, which was super confusing for me.

----------


## Queen Zukin

_August 24th_

*another LARP dream*

There was a LARP going on that I promised that I would go to, but I was gone for most of it. I spent a lot of the dream in my bedroom. My bedroom was split level and totally new. Some of my housemates were trying to help me adjust my bed, but because of the split-levelness, there wasn't really a good place to put it.

----------


## Queen Zukin

_August 25th_

*my awesome necklace is awesome*

I had an awesome necklace that had a fork on it. I decided to hula hoop.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Time Dilation Experiment*

I was working for the Soviet Union. I had to produce reports on mostly dead people, but it was important that we got everything right and there were no errors in formatting - otherwise we would die. I finished my report and stapled it, then walked down a road. I started watching a lady falling asleep on a porch of a business in a rocking chair. The owner brought her out cake, but noticed that she had fallen asleep and went back inside.

Gap in Recall

I'm now lucid and decide to see if I can either dilate time or expand the length of the dream. I look at my watch and freeze the time on the display. 

Another gap in recall here. 

Now I am walking up a flight of stairs. I've decided to jump from the top of this building, because why not (I wanted to try to die in the dream). At the very top there isn't a door, but there is a window. I walk through the glass window and carefully position myself on the edge of a ledge on the top of the building. I'm about three or four stories up. I do one last reality check before I jump. I land on my feet.

I think I did some flying around here, but nothing too spectacular. 

Later I was sitting in the grass. It was a beautiful sunny day. I checked my watch and it was still frozen at 9:28. I was happy with the way that had worked. I couldn't tell if I had dilated time in real life, or if I had just lengthened the lucid dream, but either way, it was great. I sat in the grass for awhile, enjoying the beautiful day and noticing how the wind tickled the green trees next to me. 

I decided next that I wanted to play in the ocean. I zoomed over there and splashed around. My sister was in the water with me. I went underwater and opened my eyes, but all I saw was black. In fact, the entire ocean was a creepy blue-ish black, even in the shallow part. I talked to her for a few minutes before my attention span ran low and I decided it was time to make this dream R rated. 

I checked my watch again: 9:28. The dream had already lasted a long time (longer than I write it out to be!) and I was pretty proud. I found myself a man, which then turned into an orgy, and had some surprisingly stable and long dream sex until I lost lucidity and woke up.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*out of the frying pan and into the fire*

I was seeing the doctor because I had a bad tooth ache (from grinding my teeth in my sleep, I suppose ). The doctor told me that he was going to take care of the problem here and now by drilling into my teeth. I asked him whether or not I would be better off at the dentist's office and he shrugged. He pulled a cart of appliances into the office and I noticed that there were multiple drills and long needles. I started freaking out. He said that the doctor's office didn't have anesthetic. I think I almost ran out of there.

----------


## Queen Zukin

august 29 & 30

*I just want to give up*

I had to take the PCAT again. I was so depressed about this. I didn't want to do it ever again, and I hadn't even studied again for it so I knew that if I took it now, I wouldn't be in good shape. So I really wanted to just give up, but I kept trying. 

*biking biking*

I was biking on the highway, when I started getting a little bit lost. I took an exit that said ROAD25 and biked down the path. The terrain became rocky and deserty at the same time. There were food stalls like for a festival.

*not breathing*

I was holding my breath for some reason, and I kept doing this for awhile. The dream got fadey and light, as if I was about to pass out even in real life. I woke up trying hard to breathe and with a headache.

----------


## Queen Zukin

My recall hasn't been so good lately, schedule changes + stress = boooo

----------


## Queen Zukin

*lucid out of control*

I had a lucid dream and attempted to do the clock dilation method, but it became difficult because I was lacking a body. I was trying a CC method for staring at objects to see their energy, but things were fast and out of control. 

*alice led me to wonderland*

I was with Alice from Alice Madness Returns (the crazy girl) and she wanted us to follow her somewhere. She was really serious about it. She wanted us to follow her up a set of long, winding staircases. She made some weird reference about how if we were serious about following her, then we could never return. Once we got up to the sixth-ish floor of the building, it was sort of dawning on us that she was taking us to a fucked up insane asylum. One of the boys tried to run, but he was caught by the insane people. They took nails and hammered them into his skull. We were now super uncomfortable now, because this place was super fucked. There were rooms of crazy people doing creepy things. 

It was time for me to make my escape. I ran out of the tall building but realized that the building was surrounded by a lake. Freedom was on the other side, which I could barely see. Knowing that I'd be killed if I stayed, I jumped into the frigid water and began swimming to the other side. I was surprised when I eventually made it. A lady found me, but I can't remember if she was nice or on their side.

----------


## Darkmatters

Awww yeah!! Technical difficulties over and dreams commencing!! Lol, even if they're screwed up and nightmarish. And congrats on hitting post #666!!   ::evil::

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Awww yeah!! Technical difficulties over and dreams commencing!! Lol, even if they're screwed up and nightmarish. And congrats on hitting post #666!!



Post 666? I think you're a couple years too late?  ::chuckle:: 

*feels like an execution*

I was camping with Kestrel and her friend, along with several other groups of people dispersed through the trees. 

We were enjoying the morning when suddenly we heard gunshots in the distance, followed by people screaming. We heard twigs snapping and saw someone running over to us. They looked terrified - they told us that there was a crazed man in the woods shooting people, entire camps, until everyone was dead. We heard gunshots and the terrified screams getting closer. 

"Get down! On the ground! Pretend like you're already dead!" The terrified man suggested wildly. All of us hugged the ground, so afraid. The news hadn't reached the neighboring camp and I could see them scattering between the trees. I saw as the crazed murderer shot people down, their bodies hitting the ground. 

Kestrel was right next to me, eye to eye, on the ground. We were both freaking out so hard. The killer was now in our camp. He walked slowly around us, examining. 

He walked up to Kestrel and shot her point blank in the head.  ::damnit:: 

He left, but we knew he was still roaming the woods. 

"I've got to go call for help," I whispered to my campmates. We didn't have a signal out here in the forest. 

I ran through the trees trying not to stumble on loose roots, my heart was beating so hard trying not to be seen by the killer. I eventually made it out of there and found myself on my university campus. I called 911. 

It was time to GTFO so I took a double-decker bus out of the city.

----------


## Darkmatters

::doh:: 

My bad!! It was your LD count. Hmmm… methinks that isn't entirely accurate…

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

That's a pretty messed up dream, Zukin! Reminds me of one I had, a long time ago, about a serial killer/sniper preying on camp-goers (including myself). We didn't make it, though, unfortunately.  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

> My bad!! It was your LD count. Hmmm methinks that isn't entirely accurate



Hmmm...Yeah...I just think the number is pretty.  :mwahaha: 





> That's a pretty messed up dream, Zukin! Reminds me of one I had, a long time ago, about a serial killer/sniper preying on camp-goers (including myself). We didn't make it, though, unfortunately.



Ohh nooo! Well...at least you didn't die in real life! 

*Wtf party*

I was having a birthday party that got completely out of control. _Completely out of control._ It turned from a party of ten to a party of hundreds. Even Justin Bieber showed up, but no one wanted him here, so we made him occupy his time by doing the recycling. Our dining room was now huge, it even had a big lake in it and a boardwalk. I got too drunk and a weird tall guy tried taking me up to his room, but my friend stepped in and helped me away. There were a lot of people wearing yellow. 

*only hands*

I woke up, and hit the snooze button on my alarm clock for 5 minutes. I accidentally started WILDing from some other previous dream. I noticed this when beautiful piano started playing, and for some reason my hands were playing an invisible piano. This was super cool to me, so I started taking control of it and playing all sorts of beautiful music. In the dream I saw nothing but colors from the music and I had no body except my hands, which were playing some invisible piano. It was so fun because I knew that I was playing BS, but the music that came from the BS notes sounded like my own version of Fantaisie-Impromptu. I then changed the tone of the music until it sounded electronic. The music was now like some kind of heavy electronic music with too many notes playing around, but it still sounded cool. I woke up shortly thereafter from my alarm clock. 

*basement*

Something was creepy in my basement. Very creepy.

----------


## KestrelKat

> but no one wanted him here, so we made him occupy his time by doing the recycling.



bahaha!!

----------


## Darkmatters

> Even Justin Bieber showed up



Wow, sorry to hear you're still having nightmares! :roll laugh:

But the next dream seems to break that cycle nicely.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Blarrrghhhh. My recall has been so EHHH lately since I've been sleeping like a normal person and having to wake up early like a normal person. I have an opportunity to sleep polyphasically, my schedule would be so perfect for bi/triphasic sleeping which I LOVE...but it is also so nice just to sleep normally...

*maple leafs*

In my dream, I was a child and I was with my mother. We lived in low-income housing and the government was renovating the apartment so we had to leave. We came back later and everything looked so different. My mother told me since we were first we got to choose which apartment we wanted to live in. I was counting the red maple leafs on the lawn.

----------


## Darkmatters

^ Well this obviously means you'll be moving to Canada..  ::rolllaugh::

----------


## Queen Zukin

> ^ Well this obviously means you'll be moving to Canada..



After the dream(s) I had last night...I don't think Canada would be far enough away...


*Five*

Five new people moved into our house. They moved into five different rooms separated from everyone else in a different hallway. I checked out the rooms, since I had never seen them before. They hadn't moved in yet, so everything was still messy. When I opened the first door, the room felt sort of haunted. When I opened the second door, the room felt evil. So evil, that I lost my balance and fell over. That evil. I left the hallway immediately - I didn't want to know anything more. 

Later, I was disposing of some recycling in the most creative method. I was flying up in the air and turning the cardboard boxes into tree houses. Someone caught word that I was using "magic" and suddenly the neighborhood was in a panic and it was a massive witch hunt. Kestrel and I took cover in my room, but there was something about the five new people that had moved in that was...wrong. Suddenly, five people (besides Kestrel) were standing around me and my vision turned red. They said that they were the "Five Saints" and that they were waiting patiently until I finally died so they could eat my soul (they said it quite a bit more elegantly than that). The five saints were moving in closer and closer, I knew that they couldn't hurt me yet since I hadn't died, but it was still so creepy, like that one episode on Courage the Cowardly Dog. There is just something unsettling about having something always watching you. 





*The attic trap*

Our house was having a race to see who could get to the top of the house, but it was also a scavenger hunt because to get to the top of the house you would have to find clues about where to go in order to find the attic. Our house was five stories tall (I'm seeing a disturbing pattern...). 

Me and two other people were in a group. The first three stories were OK. As we were looking for the entry to the fourth floor, we heard a dripping noise coming from one of the closets. We opened the door to find that the ceiling had a large leak and the walls were becoming black with mold. Of course, we decided that this was probably the correct entryway to the fourth floor. The opening became small and we were crawling through a wet vet/cave until we reached the fourth floor. 

We found the staircase to the fifth floor/attic with ease. The staircase was dark and literally dripping wet. I vividly remember one of my team mates asking, "Why is there hair on the floor?" To which I look down, and notice giant globs of wet hair on the staircase.  ::?:  

We reached the attic and found a little girl playing with dolls and pillows. She looked at us with horror and we heard that awful sound from The Grudge: 





We heard it coming up the staircase, getting closer and closer. 

And just to notice one last unsettling pattern, the thing coming up the stairs would have been the fifth person in the room.  :Eek: 

*driving along*

I was on a road trip with my family, when we decided to take a boat.

----------


## KestrelKat

Maybe you should avoid 5s for a few weeks...

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Maybe you should avoid 5s for a few weeks...



Fives are everywhere.... :paranoid: 

*massive flooding*

It rained a little, and suddenly there was massive flooding. The water was three or four feet deep in some places and sometimes tidal waves would form. I'd like to say that dream was totally precognitive because today it rained a little and (at least on the road where I live) there was a LOT of flooding, and when cars hit the puddles it would form scary giant splashes.  :tongue2:  

I also had a dream where I realized I was dreaming, but I was too preoccupied/interested in something else to care.

----------


## Queen Zukin

sleep lots. recall nothing. #thuglife.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*attempted abduction*

Two guys in a van were trying to get me into their car. I blatantly told them no but they wouldn't leave me alone. 

Later, we were in a supermarket and they were still trying to kidnap me. I couldn't leave the supermarket because they easily could get me out there without witnesses, so I was totally trapped there for a few days. I spent a lot of time feeling like a prey trying to avoid them and not be seen. They were getting violent about it, but no one was helping me escape these people, not even the police. No one else cared.  :Sad:  

*half remembered dream*

I remembered this one while I was typing up the last one. I was hanging out with a guy-friend, and we spent a lot of time wandering around a city. We went to a lot of different places...I think i may have had a lucid moment? Because I remember walking around and thinking, "hey, that's new! I'll have to add that to my dream map later."

----------


## Queen Zukin

*mangled suicide*

I have things to do so I'm going to keep this short. I was in some building because of a tornado and two of my boys were there trying to sit next to me and I was just like, oh god no. 

Another guy comes up to me, but he was really rude so I assertively told him to leave us alone. 

A few minutes later this girl gets a weird look on her face like something just happened and she points ominously to the window. We all run over to the window and look out and the annoying boy has jumped off the roof and his bloody mangled body has hit a spike on the roof and he's impaled, bleeding everywhere. 

I felt a lot of regret about telling him so blatantly to leave us alone.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*my inspiration*

This dream has inspired me to go out and do this...

I was at the park with some housemates and we had really tiny spy-microphones. We were catching flies and putting the microphones on them, so that when they flew around the city we could hear everything that they experienced.  :tongue2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

i'm starting to think that with all the bad dreams...maybe my subconscious is trying to tell me something? :shrug:

*Don't I know you?*

I was out and about, when I started seeing a weird shadow following me. It was a dark mass, not exactly humanoid but close. I didn't pay much attention to it for awhile, until I started feeling really dizzy and lightheaded. I passed out on the ground, feeling really fuzzy. The shadow zoomed towards me and morphed into a human spirit and started screaming in my face. The person it morphed into looked really familiar - but I couldn't quite place it. 

Throughout the dream I kept having these episodes were I would my consciousness would get "trapped" (the best way to describe it...) inside the black shadow and I would be flooded by screaming and panic. When this happened, my vision was like those memory scenes from the Giver - rushed and blurry but vivid. I would see bits of memory. I felt strangely haunted by this shadow thing...I couldn't escape it and I didn't want to see it anymore! Every time it caught me it was chilling beyond belief.

I woke up at exactly 4:44am and it was disturbing enough that it was difficult to fall back asleep.

----------


## KestrelKat

D:

I woke up at 6:15 from the dream I had with you in it, so it must have been when you were awake, just after this nightmare of yours... 
That sounds really terrifying... Do we need to make/buy you a nice dream catcher?

----------


## Queen Zukin

> D:
> 
> I woke up at 6:15 from the dream I had with you in it, so it must have been when you were awake, just after this nightmare of yours... 
> That sounds really terrifying... Do we need to make/buy you a nice dream catcher?



Hmmm you know...I am now sleeping close to where that 5 foot hell-dreamcatcher used to be...Coincidence? I think not!  :paranoid: 

I was super tired after class so I took advantage of my four hour break and took an hour nap, which yielded some lucids.  ::cooler:: 

*Task of the Month - Try 1*

I don't remember yet how I got lucid, but something caused me to do a reality check. 

I was in an industrial area when I decided that I wanted to do the fortune cookie Task of the Month. I wasn't sure where I would find a fortune cookie here. It was also kind of dark and spookie. Between two buildings I saw what looked like Chewbacca scurrying past. Ugh. This was going to get creepy if I stayed. I launched off the ground and into the air but the dream was unstable. 

*Task of the Month - Try 2*

I DEILD'd from the previous dream into a new one. I was now standing outside someone's house, so I thought I could probably find a fortune cookie there. I went through the door and looked around. Sure enough, I found one. 

I broke open the cookie and read my fortune: 

_ACHT! What's less than 2 but greater than 5 but smaller than 1 and multiplied by 6.7 and added by 1 and divided by 3 and greater than 4?_

I don't fucking know? What kind of fortune is that?

I saw a bunch of fortune cookies in a basket that had been nibbled on already. Someone was hoarding fortunes here. I picked one up, and it made less sense than the last.

_LESS than 5 gREAter than 2 smaller than -0 multiplied by 80!_

Christ on a bike. I did not get lucid to do math on acid. There were more fortunes, but with each successive read they just got worse and worse. 

The dream got unstable.

*Waves*

I again DEILD'd from the previous dream and was somewhere utterly boring. I hadn't tried dream spinning as teleportation in a few years, so I gave it a shot. 

I closed my eyes and started spinning, while imagining a beach. Blue lines started dashing everywhere across my vision and I could hear the tranquil waves of the ocean. So close. At times I could even feel the sand, though when I "got there" it was dark and blurry again.

----------


## KestrelKat

That fortune.  Both of ours seem to be on drugs.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I'm going to write this before I get too drunk and forget.

*Skating and stuff*

I was super excited for the DDR party that I was having but it turned out that about a hundred people were going to come, so I was a little bit worried that it would be too many people...

I was skating down the highway trying to get to my house, and I was really surprising myself with how good I was skating. I got to the house and was late to my own party, but no one was there. No one showed up at all.  :Sad: 

*salmon patties*

I had this dream when I fell asleep in the library...

I was making salmon patties when a housemate asked me how I was doing that. I just shrugged, and pointed to a bag that I had gotten from the freezer. Apparently, I had bought frozen salmon patties to bake. Ew.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*some kinky shit*

A guy was handing out free porn movies on campus. He really wanted to get rid of them, so he gave me five. I looked at the titles, and thought...wtf? One of them was a Disney porno, and the rest were porno takes on scary movies. Like, the cover of one of them had triangle head from Silent hill holding hands with a man as they walked down a field. Hahaha!! 

I showed them to Kestrel and she took one of them and put it in a DVD player. We watched as some weird witch lady started having sex with a door knob while Snape watched.

Kes looked at me seriously, turned off the DVD player, and said that she was going to borrow that one for...purposes.  :Big laugh: 

*kissing*

My crush kissed me. I was so happy.  :Sad:

----------


## KestrelKat

Ohhhhh you didn't mention that second one tonight ;D

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Ohhhhh you didn't mention that second one tonight ;D



I got kissed on the hair...so I guess that counts for something?

----------


## Queen Zukin

I haven't been here in awhile because life picked up and got crazy but I am back....with another nightmare.

*visions*

I was looking for my car, because I had parked it somewhere weird the night before. I was trying to use a GPS to find it, and the GPS lead me out to the middle of a field and inside a shed. I walked in the small shed and there was my car. 

I walked back out of the shed, feeling relieved that I knew where my car was (not questioning why exactly it was there!) when I looked around and noticed a tall watchtower sort of building. It was really coming apart, so I wanted to look inside. I went up _five_ (that awful number returns) flight of stairs until I came to the top, the fifth floor. The staircase looked like it would have kept going up except it was boarded up. Next to me was also a small little girl, no older than six. 

"What are you doing here, in a place like this?" I asked her. She looked up at me. She had long, straight dirty blonde hair.

"I eat my friends here." 

"You eat your friends here?" I asked in disbelief. She pointed to a pile of bones in the corner of the room. The pile was of small skeletons. 

I also noticed at this point that there was blood smeared on the walls. 

"Your sister is my new friend," she whispered. 

I realized then that I needed to find my sister ASAP. In the dream, she was visiting us for the weekend so I ran back to my parents' place and went into her room.

The walls of her room were smeared in blood and something black. It was so disgusting - and terrifying. I felt like there was a weird pattern in the bloody walls that I was trying to recognize, maybe some letters? I wasn't sure, but there was something to it, it didn't look random. I was staring at the wall when I realized - FUCK.

The reason that the walls looked suspicious was because all of what I was seeing _wasn't a wall._  Camouflaged in the red and black blood a demon figure had been standing right in front of me. 

It smiled wickedly. I screamed. 

I woke up, but was still dreaming.  I was really afraid from the nightmare I had just had and didn't think I could get back to sleep. I went downstairs and sat down, but I started hallucinating monsters and demons. Everywhere I looked things were morphing and changing.  I felt like I was going crazy.

*tongues*

I was eating out with my family. We were eating tongues. They were big tongues and were pink and had the consistency of a celery stick. It was really fucking gross. Our bill came out to be over four thousand dollars.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*death death and more death*

There was a massive zombie apocalypse. But in this scenario, zombie affliction was a slowly progressing disease that was airborne. The faces of people who had just been afflicted would start turning an unnatural white/blue color, before the personality change even set in. Therefore, there was a lot of crying when someone started displaying the symptoms, because they'd have to be killed and they already knew it. 

The disease had progressed pretty far in a lot of the population, and the zombies weren't exactly stereotypical zombies. They were fast and could run, but were extremely aggressive, though still not very smart. 

Some friends and I (I believe Kestrel was there, too) were trapped in a large store with a bunch of these zombies. We had climbed on a very tall five story shelf to hide from them, but they found us. We coaxed them up and pushed them off the ledge. Some of them died this way - some didn't. 

We managed to get rid of a lot of them in the store, but there were two girls sitting at the top who were displaying the beginning symptoms. They were teenagers and they're faces were starting to turn white and blue. We left them there.

Kestrel and I hopped in a car and started driving away. There were abandoned cars everywhere and people walking around mindlessly, like zombies.  :tongue2: 

We were tired of being stranded so we drove to New York City, where we found a giant mall. We went inside the mall and saw how little people were left alive. The mall was almost abandoned. There were still even some zombies left, but they were stuck in places and couldn't escape. It was so empty. 

Suddenly, we heard screaming and saw people running away. We weren't sure what they were running from, but we ran with them...until we ran into people running towards us who were also running away from something. A giant ball of fire then engulfed the mall - it was being bombed! Giant glass windows shattered into our skin and we died. 

*missing my doggie*

I was at my mom's house when I saw my dog who passed away a month ago. He looked so young and happy! I was so glad to see him I gave him a giant hug, and then called to my mom and told her that he was still alive. I couldn't stop hugging him.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*pentagram*

I was in some room in my house, when I discovered that I had a tattoo. I didn't remember getting a tattoo at all, so I was so surprised when I saw ink on my stomach. I took off my shirt to investigate but realized the tattoo was even bigger than I thought and spanned from my chest to my hips. 

Examining it, I discovered that tattooed on me was a giant, inverted pentagram. In the middle of the star was a Satanic goat looking thing, and on the circular part were celestial symbols. It was really, really detailed. 

I just Google Imaged "satanic goat" for a picture and apparently it's a thing (called the Sigil of Baphomet):



I tried to scrub it off, hoping it wasn't permanently etched into my skin - but to no avail.

I called for a housemate of mine, who might know how to interpret the symbols on me. When she got there, I showed her the tattoo, but it was suddenly gone. Out of nowhere, I saw a black line being drawn into my skin and the pentagram was reforming as if someone was drawing it again. It redrew itself a little bit differently this time. The goat head was still in the middle and there were still weird symbols on the outer circle, but this time there were numbers on the inner most part, near the goat head. I remember the numbers 11 and 6, but there were more. 

She tried, but ultimately she said that she couldn't help me.

*nightclub*

I was at a nightclub, doing homework like a boss. Everyone was dancing and my crush was there. I had a snowball fight with an old friend of mine. The nightclub also had an arcade section, where they were selling a weird necklace for one million dollars. 

*waterpark*

I was at a waterpark with some housemates. The waterpark had different sections, one that I was looking for but couldn't find.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*missing my burrito love*

I false awakened and rolled over, and noticed that right next to me was a burrito. YUM. 

But wait - how did this even happen? Did I sleep walk last night?

I walked through the hallway and noticed a trail of fries leading to the stairs....Suspicious. 

I deduced that I must have slept walked and bought a burrito last night. I ate my burrito happily. 

I woke up for real then, and was so sad that I didn't have a burrito waiting for me.  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

The past few nights I've only been getting between 4-5 hours of sleep a night, so I haven't been able to recall any dreams.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Well I again clocked in about a whopping 4.5 hours of sleep. I remember having a dream when my alarm clock woke me up this morning, but the contents of my dream have escaped me. Starting to feel a little sleep deprived, I guess.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I managed to get almost 6 hours of sleep last night, and felt a lot better this morning. I even remembered a dream that I was doing horribly in one of my discussion sections and was failing all of my assignments.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I slept through my morning lecture this morning so I got around 6-7 hours of sleep but still didn't remember anything...

----------


## Queen Zukin

I think I managed 7 hours last night. I remember dreaming about being uncomfortably drunk and dizzy and walking/stumbling in my parents house, climbing the stairs, and sinking into a bed.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I only got 1 or 2 hours of sleep last night so no dreams...

 :Bang head:

----------


## Queen Zukin

AHHHHHHHHHHH. I've been so freaking busy for so long and my sleep schedule is so messed up. I've been having some wild dreams, maybe due to all the stress/caffeine/whatever, but it's hard to remember them right now. I know I had a couple lucids where I did the best thing ever (enjoying a sunset in the clouds), so that was nice. I think last night I had a not so good dream, but the contents right  now are escaping me.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I've been having several dreams about being lucid and flying around in the clouds. They are really great lucids for when you've been having a stressy week though they don't make good stories to tell on my DJ. But whatever, I enjoy them when I have them.  :smiley: 

I also had a dream that my mom got three dogs that looked almost exactly like my old dog, and she named them all the same name. I thought that was a terrible idea, so I named one of them paws because he had paw print like patterns on his fur.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Oh so shitty recall. But I remember having a nightmare/extremely vivid dream last night. I think it had something to do with the number five again, and maybe some three's as well, and something brown and maybe an orphanage.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*lucid dreaming magazine*

I was at the store with my mother, and we were waiting in the check out line. I was flipping through a magazine that was on a rack nearby, when I turned back to the cover. On it in blue was etched, LUCID DREAMING. There was some kind of scandal involved, naturally. 

*I believe I can fly*

I was in the middle of nowhere, standing around a really beat up road that was supposed to function as an on ramp for a highway, but 96% of the actual road was missing and most of it was just grass. I realized that I could fly, and that this was super super cool. 

*haunted*

I was in a haunted house with some friends, but this haunted house went all the way. They even played with your perception, making things dizzy and even making you hallucinate things. It was really scary.

*train explosion under a sign*

I was hanging out with a friend at her house in the middle of nowhere. We were sitting on her patio that overlooked a train track. A train started rolling on the tracks but then crashed into something and made a giant fireball explosion. It was neat. 

*Happy gathering*

I was with Kestrel, a few other people, and Nomad was there too. We were at a park just chilling out and listening to music. I showed Kestrel how I could fly so awesomely and do backflips.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*OMG Hitler, just leave us alone*

Hitler abducted Kestrel and I and held us hostage on his country farmhouse. Why? Because he _loved_ us. 

A strange and eccentric housemate of mine came to our rescue by sneaking piano benches inside Hitler's house. Apparently this confused Hitler enough that it gave us the opportunity to escape. So, naturally, we went to the mall. 

Hitler found out where we were going and bought both of us big flower bouquets to try to win us over but we weren't buying it. The entire time I was thinking, _ugh this is bullshit. I have an exam I need to study for._

*Kestrel WTF*

Kestrel and I got in a massive fight. Well, I'm not really sure if it was even a fight. I just got SUPER angry/annoyed with her that I started crying. She then picked me up and carried me to my room, haha. 

*giant eyebrows*

I looked in the mirror and realized _hot damn_ I need to pluck my eyebrows. I was like Chewbacca!

----------


## KestrelKat

I still laugh thinking of him of all people saving us.  You didn't tell me about the other one!  I don't know what I did to make you so angry but I laughed when I read that last part.  Did I carry you princess style?

----------


## Queen Zukin

> I still laugh thinking of him of all people saving us.  You didn't tell me about the other one!  I don't know what I did to make you so angry but I laughed when I read that last part.  Did I carry you princess style?



Wie immer! By the way, happy birthday you sexy thang  :wink2: 

Dreams - I'm not sleeping again. 4 hours per night. yay.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Got literally zero hours of sleep last night. Since I couldn't sleep I studied for awhile and tried to sleep again. Hypnagogic hallucinations are so strong but I won't fall asleep at all. Been awake for over 24 consecutive hours now....joy.

----------


## KestrelKat

D:

----------


## Queen Zukin

Yep. I've adopted a new schedule where I don't sleep for two days then sleep 10 hours the next. But on the bright side, I had a dream about strawberry poptarts and cherries.

----------


## KestrelKat

That sounds nice at least.... 

I hope you'll be able to get a normal amount of sleep over the thanksgiving break

----------


## Queen Zukin

I got 2 hours last night. No dreams recalled.

----------


## Queen Zukin

...I got less than 2.5 hours last night. No recall.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I finally passed out from sheer exhaustion (while watching a youtube video) and got 10-11 hours of sleep. I only remembered two small dreams though. In the first, I was in our dining room and that thing from The Ring was here and it came up behind me. I woke up actually screaming. In the second dream, I was watching someone have a lucid nightmare where they kept having false awakenings.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I got a lot of sleep last night, however it was interrupted frequently by sleep seizures. I'm kind of upset about this, because this happened last year too, but I would only get a maximum of 3 or 4 per week. I had 5 last night. I'm kind of concerned that my housemates are hearing the noise. I didn't remember any dreams.

----------


## KestrelKat

D:

----------


## Queen Zukin

My sleep schedule finally evened itself out, kinda. I got home for the holidays and I slept SO long and remembered so many dreams, it actually felt like the first refreshing sleep I've had in a really really long time. I'm lazy AF so here are my dreams: in one of them, I was the master of some kind of Sim City but also with karate and waterslides; in another, I was thinking that maybe I was dreaming perhaps, so I looked at some text and looked away and looked back - I found that I was dreaming but I was still sort of between states, I hadn't fully fallen asleep yet; in another, there was a HUGE plotline and it was super intense but I can't remember any of it.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Yeah I'm going through another no sleep cycle. Hopefully I pass out tonight?

----------


## Queen Zukin

I haven't been here in awhile... :paranoid: 
had a nightmare that my eye turned white, the entire thing, like extreme cataracts

----------


## Queen Zukin

I had a small lucid dream last night, where I caught myself thinking, "well it doesn't matter anyways, this is just a dream!" and became lucid. I started flying and ran head first into someone.

----------


## Queen Zukin

No recall

----------


## Queen Zukin

I barely got any sleep last night, but I remembered a dream from the might before. In the dream my jeans had caught on fire and I was trying to smother it out but the fire would light anything it got close to, so pretty fast my hands were on fire too.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I dreamed last night that I climbed a giant mountain of melting chocolate.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Some dreams from the past couple of nights.

*hospital*

For some reason I was admitted into the hospital for a week. I wasn't happy with this, because I can't sit still that long. 

*Australia 141*

I was lucid, and running really fast. They were shooting people and killing them. I had to reach the end of the building - Akira was there. I needed to find him, now. I raced through the hallways avoiding the hijackers until I burst through a double door...and stood in front of a giant iceberg. It looked as if now I was in the middle of Antarctica...if Antarctica had shear walls of grey ice. These ice mountains were so tall. I wandered through them, still looking for Akira. It was windy and the snow was blowing hard. 

Suddenly, I was back where I started. I was standing in front of the building being hijacked. The men were dressed in black and had knives and guns. There were people outside the building fleeing, but the hijackers were shooting them and slitting their throats. I summoned myself a knife and ran into the building. The hijackers came after me but I stabbed them before they could get me. I raced down the hallways again, running fast and trying to reach the end of the building. I don't know why I felt I needed to do this, but it felt _imperative_ that I do - Akira was there. I shoved myself again through the double doors and this time I was standing in a large, dimly lit lecture hall. Students were talking among themselves. I looked around, confused.

Again - I was back where I started. I wondered why I kept getting pushed out of the dream - I could feel that he was at the end of the building. I ran through the hallways again until I bursted through the same set of double doors - this time I again found myself in the midst of an Antarctic-like landscape. The wind was cold and biting, carrying a layer of dry snow with it. Through the wind and snow I saw a green sign, it looked like an exit sign off of a highway. It read log 141 (later I googled "log 141" and apparently it was the name of an episode in an old TV show...). I didn't understand. 

Once again, I was back where I started. I ran through the hallway and through the double doors and back into Antarctica. I looked up to the top of the ice mountains that stood a couple of feet away on either side of me and watched as the snow blew across the tops. I ran through the landscape until the ice mountains stopped and only icy, snowy hills remained. Through the thick windy snow I thought I could see something on top of one of the hills. I ran towards it - it looked like a red pickup truck. Ice had covered most of the truck, but I saw movement nearby. There was a guy there who looked to be in his early 20's. He seemed shocked at first to see other life out here. 

"Who are you?" I asked, but maybe a better question would have been what are you doing out here? 

"A friend of Akira's," he answered in a whisper and gazed off into the desolate horizon, "something's not right." 

"What's not right?" I pleaded. 

"not right, with him...and this place..." he whispered back..."the dreamscape space here - take it for now. Otherwise it won't be safe." 

"What?" I asked before getting shoved out of the dream again and back to where I first began. But I partially understood what he meant. Someone, presumably Akira, had created a frozen dreamscape disconnected from their "inner world" using the double doors as a portal but the dreamscape was dangerous and being exploited. Starting from the beginning, I ran back through the double doors and into the antarctic dreamscape and declared it was now to be named Zukin's Stronghold. Black ribbons spun around me as I became the queen.

*hoops and ropes*

I discovered I could use hula hoops and jump ropes to fly.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*dont mess with my hoops*

I was chilling out with some friends when I noticed three young men carrying a lot of random stuff in their arms. I overheard them talking about how they randomly stole a bunch of this from people who weren't watching their stuff. I was practicing my hooping in the yard when I noticed that they were looking my way. One of them came over to me and tried to steal one of my hoops. No one messes with my hoops and gets away with it. Nope. I was totally pissed that they would even have the nerve to do that, so I kicked the guy who stole my hoop in the ballls. I woke up kicking the bed sheets like a mad women. Like I said, no one messes with my hoops.  :Shades wink:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*not that I really care*

I was in a futuristic apartment with another girl and some guy. I started flirting with the guy and soon we were fucking on the apartment floor. When he finished, he asked, "so, how was it?" I was in a pretty bitchy mood so I replied, "not that good, actually." He looked shocked to hear this and started cussing me out, calling me a slut and a whore. I told him to leave. 

*ew fungus*

I was outside on my grandmother's porch trying to find something or another. There was fungi everywhere. Really gross fungi that looked like something from the bottom of the swamp. I'm pretty sure there were also some big ass earthworms in there too. It wasn't pleasant.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Wind*

I had just gotten out of class inside of a campus building. I walked up the stairs and into the main lobby. I was about to exit the building when I heard screams coming from outside. I wondered what was happening outside...I couldn't tell if they were screams of fear or of excitement or what....

Suddenly, someone opened a door from the outside into the lobby and a !!!_strong_!!! gust of wind swept through the building. Students were swept off their feet from the gust of wind. I held onto a ledge of the window to stay upright. Students were screaming from the strength of the gust of wind. It was actually terrifying. When the gust came, it made an....eerie sound...I can't exactly describe. 

I left the campus building, pretty much hoping it was a one time occurrence. I started walking to my next class when I heard the shocked screams of unaware students being swept off their feet. Shit. I didn't have anything to hang on to. Let me add this in - this wasn't just _any_ wind... this was frostbitingly cold, dry, snowy, unforgiving northern wind. Maybe something so intense that I've experienced a few times in my life - but here it was taken to the extreme. I had nothing to hang on to, I grasped for the person next to me and together we tried to stay on the ground....it was so cold. 

Later, I was with my mother and a few other people. We were trying to get to shelter before the next gust of wind hit. It seemed as if the gusts were occurring every five minutes or so...you could always tell they were about to come by that eerie, eerie sound that they made. I can't even describe it. 

We heard that eerie sound and the screaming of students who were taken in the wind. I grabbed on to a metal pole next to me. The wind whipped so strongly and the cold bit my hands. The wind was so strong I felt as if I was about to be swept away. I could barely keep holding on.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I remember something really cold. I've developed a bad habit of not writing down my dreams...so when I wake up I just tell myself to remember said dream. I remember telling myself that that dream was really cold...I'm having trouble remembering much more than that it was windy and cold. I also see the color red...but I'm not sure where/why. I also have a feeling that lucidity occurred...

----------


## Queen Zukin

Not much sleep last night. No recall.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I'm on my phone so I'll make this quick. I dreamed that my sister came to visit my parents and I, and she had decided to try a new fashion trend. She had pulled out one of her two front teeth and replaced it with some kind of fang tooth. The problem with this was that it looked like a loose tooth about to fall out. It was really gross, just hanging there. In my other dream, my neighbor at my parents house decided to have a party, but the party turned out to be huge with all kinds of people filling the lawn. It almost looked like a frat party except there were kids there too. I felt a bit uncomfortable about it.

----------


## Queen Zukin

A slightly drunk dream journal update.

My first dream I remmeber I was trying to buy a bong but the place sold the weirdest ass bongs ever. They looked like blue glass feathers.

In the other dream my father and I went to look at an imaginary property that we had, and on it was a dilapidated house. We went inside and it was actually so cool. Everything looked like maybe it had been burned. We went to the second flooor and I was a bit nervous that I was going to fall through the floor, because the wood was rotting and was creaking real badl

----------


## Queen Zukin

I don't remember my dream in full from last night, but it contained a lot of deep sadness.  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

Haven't posted here in awhile booo. I keep meaning to but then I get distracted and totally forget. I've had some strange dreams but I haven't written anything down. Well actually I had this one about a murderer and it was pretty cool.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Last night I dreamed of millions and millions of pancakes in giant stacks surrounding me in every direction and honey was dripping down from them and I was so happy. so sad when I woke up. And hungry

----------


## KestrelKat

That sounds like an amazing but sticky dream haha

----------


## Queen Zukin

> That sounds like an amazing but sticky dream haha



stickyface?

----------


## Queen Zukin

I had a dream last night that I was in a nightgown running down a street laughing maniacally wielding a spatula. I think I was on my way to kill someone with said spatula.

Some dude on the street was like, "hey...you okay??" and started following me in concern lol.

Well I sort of totally forgot to whose house I was going, and stood there for a moment completely confused. Not even surprised though, this is normal for me. Just to suddenly forget where I'm going and what I'm doing and what I was thinking. It's some crazy men in black shit. 

Well I still couldn't figure out where I was going, but I couldn't let this guy down now. He followed me here like I was some sort of escaped mental patient. Heh. The show must go on!

Since I didn't know where I was going I was at a bit of a loss here, but when I turned around there were three men _REALLY CONVENIENTLY_ tied up and laying on the curb. 

I didn't know what the hell I was supposed to do with this spatula, but hey, anything is a weapon if you're crazy enough. Blood splatter! 

So yep, Zukin + spatula = blooood.

----------


## Queen Zukin

My little puppy jumped into my dreams last night. I remember seeing him and I was so happy, but because he isn't alive anymore I knew it was just him visiting me in a dream. I gave him some massive snuggles.

 ::dreaming::

----------


## KestrelKat

He'll always be lookin' out for you <3

----------


## Queen Zukin

I dreamed that I was cleaning up the dining room, but I was really pissed off at something and kept accidentally dropping the dishes. I was about to cry so I went to the basement and decided that I should just take a nap for a few minutes. I lied down on the couch and then thought to myself, how did I get here? I didn't remember driving back to my house from my parents house. I did a reality check and confirmed that I was dreaming. I flew out the window, shattering the glass, and flew freely doing flips and turns and spirals. I was in a really strange environment. I was in a big room, hundreds of stories tall but maybe only about 300 feet wide in every direction. There were books lining the walls. I flew over and looked at the books. Between the books were little houses. I shrunk myself down and went inside one of the miniature houses. Inside there was only one room, and a single bed took up most of the space. An old man was asleep. I left and flew around again, this time the books were gone and jungle vines were lining the walls. I climbed some of them. 

I believe I had a FA or two, since I remember doing another reality check in my bedroom. This time my fingers looked like tree roots. I flew out of the window again but I was still trapped in a giant box.  I saw Kestrel at the bottom, and she said something to me about being on drugs. Around us was an indoor waterpark - that I have specifically dreamed of two or three times before. We rode some waterslides.

----------


## KestrelKat

Lol nice.  I've never had tree-root fingers, that sounds awesome actually.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Lol nice.  I've never had tree-root fingers, that sounds awesome actually.



It was kind of creepy.

I don't really remember what I dreamt last night, but I did fall asleep, despite my best efforts, during lecture today. Since I was trying so hard not to fall asleep, it got to the point where I could close my eyes and see a crystal clear dream image immediately. I didn't do anything with it though. Every time I woke up my professor was giving me the death glare.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Dreamed last night that I was taking a metallochemistry exam and none of the Mulliken notations made sense, I had never seen a P there before and didn't know what to do with it. The character table was all messed up and I was really confused. Other than that I didn't get a lot of sleep.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I dreamed last night that I was trying to use oil immersion to view a gram stain better with my microscope, but when I tried to clean off the oil on the lens it wasn't coming off. Other than that I think I got about <5.5 hours

----------


## Queen Zukin

*magical knives*

I was in a hotel room when I found a case of brutal looking knives. They had shimmers of red. I took the largest out of the case and looked at it in my hand. This looked like a great murder weapon. 

I heard some commotion in the room next to me and quickly shoved the case under the bed. I tried to hide the big knife in my hand behind my back. 

A man rushed in through the door and said menacingly, "what have you been doing?" 

"Nothing," I responded. 

"What's behind your back?" 

"Nothing."

He grabbed my wrists and whispered threateningly, "show me." I quickly swung the large knife in front of me and pointed it at him. 

"You can't be trusted with those," he said. I lunged into the air trying to stab him but missed. He grabbed my wrists and forced the knife out of my hand before springing to grab the knife case out from under the bed. The knife case fell open and the smallest knife fell out while he wasn't looking, and he sprinted out of the room.

I picked up the small knife from the ground. It wasn't much bigger than a pocket knife, but it still had the same strange design as the others. 

*the real ending of harry potter*

This is the second time I've dreamt this, but I'm not sure if I actively remember the first time. 

I was a character in Harry Potter, and we were off to infiltrate the death eaters. We had to take some kind of strange elevator/canoe deep inside the earth. When we got out, we were petrified to find a giant...black city/tower/thing. It was the shape of a cube hollowed out, with visible hallways lining the insides and spaceships flying through the middle. 

We snuck into the city and were even more petrified to find out that the death eaters weren't actually people, but aliens. We had landed ourselves in a city of aliens. We snuck through the ventilation, trying to find their leader. Walking through the hallways, we stumbled across Voldemort, who seemed just as equally surprised to see us. We immediately prepared to fight, but were interrupted with Voldemort's confession:

"Harry! Do not kill me! I am your father!"

Woah. So then Voldemort joined forces with us to kill aliens. 

*sketchy frat parties*

I asked my friend if he knew of any parties that were going on tonight. He said that he knew of a frat party down the street, but we probably shouldn't go because they always drugged their guests. We went anyways. The frat house turned out to be huge, and their was a huge concert going on inside their house. I found just enough room to hoop.

*hippie concert*

This was an older dream I remembered today. I was with my mom at a concert and everyone was trying to leave and squeeze past the many stands of vendors. I noticed that one of the vendors was selling really heavy hoops, and that suddenly everyone around me was carrying them. 

*trampoline park*

This is also the second time+ that I have dreamed of this exact park. 

I was at a park, that was similar to a McDonald's playpen but a lot bigger and a lot more menacing. And the sky was really dark. I was climbing in it with my sister, when I notice that there was a place to jump off of at the top and land in a trampoline. 

*waterpark*

older dream remembered today.

I was in a waterpark with my sister and my mother. We were drying off but it was really, really hot. There were those game stands that they have at carnivals, and some of them were really strange. 

*another waterpark*

I keep remembering older dreams as I post dreams here...

I was at a waterpark that had a lazy river type of ride (except that the second half was terrifying). We were floating through the river when I noticed that the sign above us had just caught on fire...

During the second half, there was a sudden really tall, steep hill, it was kind of scary. There was also a house near the hill...a really old house. 

Later, our group got separated and we were trying to find each other. 

*ghost fragment*

I looked down a hallway and saw a ghost bride and her child.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I didn't remember any dreams last night, but I slept really fucking good.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I remembered a dream and then forgot it because I thought I would totally remember it. It was kind of boring anyways. It had something to do with a lot of green.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*oh my god no please*

I was at my grandparents house in bed and fell asleep. I then sleep texted Izam, my exboyfriend, and his mom/wife picked up or something. I clearly wasn't making sense, since I was like....asleep. I false awakened from that dream, horrified that I had made a call in my sleep. I did so many reality checks...at least like 14. In one of them my finger muscles were writhing in a strange position, but that didn't cause alarm since this has happened IRL on occasions. I woke up from that dream so happy that I didn't sleep-call anyone. 

*how to be a pharmacist*

I think this is the dream that I remembered and forgot yesterday. In my dream, I had graduated pharmacy school and was now being trained on the job to work at a pharmacy. The manager was showing us the backrooms, and to our great surprise they stored _everything_ back there. Antique toys, magazines, fetish toys, you name it. The manager took us out for lunch and we were jumping through a weird _green_ thing - it was some kind of obstacle course...for pharmacists.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*make it stop*

I had a really fucking gross dream last night. 

I was chillin' with Kim and Kayne (as usual), when Kim walked behind Kayne and saw that he had a very massive growth on the back of his neck. Kayne reached around to feel it. It was about the size of a golf ball and it oozed when he poked it. 

Kim freaked out and reached around to feel her own neck...and screamed. 

Oh god, I thought. It's contagious. I reached around to feel the back of my neck, and EW WTF. I wasn't sure if this was a massive ass pimple, a fast as fuck tumor, or what. I poked my growth again and something white fell on the floor.

_Oh my god._

Tiny white worms were wiggling on the floor. Kim, Kayne, and I were oozing worms. What just happened.

I, too, was now in panic mode at the thought of the giant growth bursting and releasing hundreds of little worms. Were they in my brain?? Would they spread?? I think I almost peed myself.

----------


## KestrelKat

oh shit... that's extremely gross... ugh.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> oh shit... that's extremely gross... ugh.



Wasn't too appetizing. 

I didn't sleep well last night. Tossed and turned and tossed and turned and turned and tossed.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I had lovely dreams of mayonnaise last night.

----------


## KestrelKat

Lol what...?

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Lol what...?



Who doesn't have lovely dreams of mayonnaise?  ::microwave:: 

*Halloween aus der Hölle*

I was in a large gym, waiting for a hooping seminar to begin with Rachael Lust. I was kind of bored, so I started hooping on my own, until my hoop became kinked like a hose and tangled up. I was disappointed that my hoop had such a short lifespan, but was glad that I had brought my blue hoop to the seminar for backup. 

Once everyone was ready for the seminar to begin, Rachael began dividing us up into teams, and led my team outside of the building, across the street, and in front of a small stone house. 



It looked similar to the house above, but it had also a semi-modern look to it, with stairs and a sidewalk leading up to it, also made of stone. I was barefoot, so I wasn't too keen on running across the street and then walking on the sharp, stoney, pointy pathway up to the house. I wondered why on earth we were being lead to this house to practicing our hooping. 

"So, this place is pretty great," Rachael whispered as she opened the door. As the door creaked open, the tiny house revealed itself to be huge. We were standing above hoards of alice-in-wonderland-like-clowns. 



The entire thing was a chaotic mess, hundreds of clowns dancing to creepy musicbox music. 

"Well, go on in!" Rachael announced. Uh, okay. 

We went through the door and found ourselves in a maze of hallways. The lights had suddenly got dimmer and the clowns had cleared the area, leaving a spooky silence. The carpet was deep red, and all I could see around me were wooden doors. 

I opened one of the doors and found myself in an old room with some other people, who were also waiting for something to start. I realized then that I was in a haunted house. I'm missing some detail here - but all I know is that some scary shit happened in that room.

I escaped out of that room and into another, where I was taken hostage on a bed while the room was flooded with spiders. That didn't scare me though, I actually laughed cause the spiders were ticklish. There was another room where I had to fight triangle head. 

As I was walking down the hallway at one point, I saw a room with a bunch of whips. I was totally looking forward to that room until I got there, when I realized that it was actually just a well decorated make up room. Boooo.

----------


## KestrelKat

Dream or no dream, I would turn and run as soon as I saw the clowns... ugh...

Room full of whips eh?  Were you channeling your inner Ana?  Or perhaps it was Christian

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Dream or no dream, I would turn and run as soon as I saw the clowns... ugh...
> 
> Room full of whips eh?  Were you channeling your inner Ana?  Or perhaps it was Christian



Pssh oh please, I was channeling my inner _me_.  :wink2: 

*walk through walls*

I had a low level lucid dream last night in which I was talking to a dream character, who told me how to seamlessly teleport. The dream character said that all you had to do was stand with your back facing a wall and envision where you wanted to go. Then, with your eyes still closed, you would make a swift 180 degree turn and walk through the wall and into your new location. I tried it out, and was amazed to find that it worked _perfectly_. I did it three or so more times before I woke up/lost recall.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I hadn't really gotten the best sleep the past few nights. I remembered two dreams from last night, though. In the first one, I lost my pinky finger, and the only concern that came to mind was: _well damn, my reality checks are going to be fucked up for awhile now_. In my second dream, I was taking the AP English exam and I was having difficulty focusing on anything I was reading. After a bit of stressing, I realized that I took the AP English exam four years ago and didn't need to worry. So I just left.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I literally keep forgetting to post stuff here even though I've been doing it for almost six years now. 

Here's my notes from last-last night. But I'm too lazy to write something elaborate. 

_dream:
scary, movie
"what's up?" the sequel was called "fuck off"
things were slowly going wrong in the house, alien spirit slowly letting everyone know of its presence. house members were finding weird black patterns in their skin. 

literally stabbing someone in the back

ending, there was a holy/paranormally active cliff. lots of minecraft mobs but little floaty spirits too. 
come back later to house, someone new lives there are has burned most of the house down. he belongs to the "fire" religion, I was previously to the earth. I find someone else and we escape by surfing the ocean really fast. we visit the earth religion's HQ, was too easy to get in. 

we're breaking into a hut near a railroad. cop comes and we turn the situation around by asking why the hell there are things like lye and other "kidnapping kits" in the trash. he says he will look into that. i sign some kind of note, and my signiture looks like an angel. my partner tells  me that thats not a good idea._


Last night: I took some Dramamine + ZMA + melatonin so I could sleep and I slept really deep. But I remember waking up at one point and thinking, _that was a really weird ass dream._ I remember a light flesh colored tone, and a lot of stability. And for some reason I get the...OHHHH I remember!!!'

*Protecting the little boy*

It was spring/summer and I was sitting on the patio/sidewalk bench of a restaurant. About 40 yards away I saw an older man picking on a younger boy (~5 or 6 years old). The older man (maybe in his 40s) was calling the boy names and trying to steal his lunch money. I got up from the bench and told the older man to stop. I was expecting resistance but he was like 



and left. What the crap?

His mother rushed out of the store that she was shopping in and asked if he was alright. I told her what had just happened, and she asked me if I could watch him while she went shopping. I didn't have anything else to do, so I agreed. We went to a CD store and I kept a close eye on the boy as the mother shopped around in different areas. I noticed that the older man was now in the store...watching the little boy. I alerted his mother and we shooed him away. I was actually pretty worried about the little boy now, since he seemed to have a stalker.

The mom of the little boy then asked me if I would like to join them for a family barbeque. I really had nothing else better to do, so why the hell not? Recall fades there, but I remember being asked to keep the little boy company and play with him. 

And then...there was another dream eerily similar to the above dream but a completely different situation...

*Title: ...you run out of catchy titles when you're not creative and have been doing this for years...*

My hometown had a really really bad thunderstorm. There were tornadoes and everything. We had to evacuate. 9 people died.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I only slept like three or so hours last-last night so didn't remember anything from that. I didn't sleep very deep last night but I remembered some dreams. 

*Your Name is Wendy* 

I was doing whatever the hell I was doing at the time when someone approached me. 

"Hey!" She called. Her face was very vivid. She had thin, straight, shoulder length light brown hair. She had big round eyes and a alabaster complexion, with rose in her cheeks. I stared for a moment in confusion.

"I was your neighbor!" She explained. OH. I remembered then: _that was Wendy who lived across the street from me. _  Except in real life her name isn't Wendy. It's Carah.

----------


## Queen Zukin

haven't been having the best dreams today

*don't mess with possessed shit*

Kestrel and I were messing with possessed shit, naturally. Apparently we pushed it a little too far and a black shadow came out of it and flew quickly towards us - woke up screaming. 


*can't wake up*

I was in the bathtub, and really really _tired_. 

Suddenly, I heard a knock on the door. Ginger, my boyfriend, entered. I was surprised to see him here! He got in the tub with me. I felt his warm body against mine and it felt so nice to see him again. 

And then suddenly, he was gone. 

What the fuck? I sat up in the bathtub and tried to figure out what just happened. To my horror, I realized that I had fallen asleep in the bathtub. I could have drowned! I felt really lucky that nothing had happened to me, until I looked around and noticed that some shampoo bottles had rearranged themselves. 

FUCK. I was still asleep. I did a reality check to confirm I was dreaming and became contextually lucid - aware I was dreaming but not aware that I hadn't fallen asleep in a bathtub. 

I realized that I needed to wake myself up, pronto. I couldn't remember if I had left the water running or how close to the water I had fallen asleep. I tried making the dream unstable. Wild, hellish images flew past my vision and the walls started bleeding - but I still couldn't wake up. The dream was so chaotic but I couldn't escape!

And then I woke up in the bathtub. Relieved that I was alive, I got out before I could fall asleep again. I immediately texted Ginger what had just happened and walked downstairs. I sat down on a couch waiting for him to get my text so I could see him. He texted me back saying that he couldn't find me. Annoyed, I got up, turned around, and saw him asleep on a couch behind me....What the fuck? I was still stuck in this dream, wasting time and getting closer and closer to potentially drowning. 

I woke up in the bathtub...again. I became non-lucid and went on with my day until later that evening when I was in a restaurant. I saw some hellish animal skimper between corners. I did a reality check - _fuck._ At this point I had been 'dreaming' for so long that I decided to just accept the fact that I was probably already dead and beginning to live in a strange, trippy afterlife. 

Recall gets shitty here, but I remember that I went after someone to protect someone else who was living and wound up killing the bad guy, but then he was stuck in my trippy, dreamy afterlife too and that kind of sucked.


*grim reaper hands*

I was outside when I noticed a grim reaper covered in class walking towards me. Understandably freaked, I ran inside a room to hide. Suddenly, giant grim reaper hands (more than the size of a person) were reaching through the wall trying to get me. They were so big they could just almost reach to the other side of the room. I knew that it wouldn't give up and there wasn't a way to escape, so I did the only thing I could. When the giant grim reaper hands touched my shoulder, I flipped around like a wild animal and tried to bite it - but wound up waking up thrashing and screaming.

----------


## KestrelKat

You call him Ginger here?

And shit two dreams about yourself dying... D:  That doesn't mean anything bad, does it...?

----------


## Queen Zukin

> You call him Ginger here?



yes because he smells like ginger IRL

*friday night's dream*

Someone had brought something EVIL into our house. It polarized the house into two factions: really evil people and OK people. The really evil people started torturing the OK people. We were their hostages and they were keeping us in line by example: they electrocuted one of our housemates repeatedly and stabbed other people. We were all terrified. The house was falling apart, literally. The paint on the walls was peeling backwards and the roof was falling in. But because of this, we found hundreds of porcelain animal statues inside the walls. We realized that these animal statues had the potential to save us from the evil people, but we didn't know how to 'activate' them. But they were really creepy statues because you would look at them and see them _move_, but look again and they were in the same place. 

It was night time and I went outside when I noticed weird rusty tin cans stacked up to look like a disfigured human. The rusty tin cans started speaking to me and told me that he was a part of the evil group of our house, but now he was dieing and wanted to change things for the better. He gave me a plastic bag and told me to take it to the kitchen. I took it to the kitchen were some of us were hiding and we filled it with water. The plastic bag didn't do anything at first, but then suddenly it became a squid. This activated all of the porcelain statues and helped rid us of the evil people. 


*saturday night's dream*

I was cursed (or had gained a really inconvenient super power) so that I was 'magnetic' to sharp objects such as forks, knives, screws, nails, etc. I could try to take them off, but it usually wouldn't help much. The problem was during the night these objects would come ALIVE. All of the sharp objects would try to start slashing me. And if I ran, hundreds of these things would fly in the air like a school of fish and try to get me that way. It was pretty fucking terrifying. 

Later, I had had a false awakening and was sitting in the room with Kestrel, thinking about the dream I had just had. I felt really confused because I was analyzing the energies of the contents of the dream when I noticed that Kestrel...didn't have an energy. She had the same energy as every other object in the dream (meaning she was just a DC) - this should have caused me to become lucid but it just confused me more until I woke up.

----------


## Queen Zukin

still getting some stressful dreams. 

*losing my mind again*

I was hanging out with Kestrel, but I was having a very difficult time because I was emotionally messed up again. I was too far gone to try to explain to her what was going on. I just wanted to be alone and away from everybody. I couldn't speak anymore and it was getting increasingly difficult to do....anything. I was so frustrated that I felt like this again that I just started crying.

----------


## KestrelKat

D: 
//hugs
Stressful dreams suck...

----------


## Queen Zukin

Oh I've been such a bad girl at updating this. I've had a couple of lucids since and some more stressful dreams. I had one last night where I was in a lecture hall where the floors were tilted like a ramp but to the side, and all of the students had to sit in rollie chairs. Of course,  I was the only one having trouble trying to keep my chair from rolling away and eventually got sent away for being disruptive to the class, since I couldn't even manage to stay in one spot. To make things better, a student started yelling at me for making a sexual remark.
I went upstairs where I found a dusty old closet with a bunch of strange antiques that lead to more dusty old closets. 
After enough time had passed, I went back downstairs to find that our class was being dismissed and it was time to leave. 
A blonde student with curly hair walked up to me and said, "I don't care what it is, it's you who I want to write that story." (too much to explain typing on phone). That touched me and I sat down and started crying. She turned around again and said to me, "and that's why."

----------


## Queen Zukin

I guess my subconscious had nothing better to dream about

*lessons in welding: lesson 1*

I was in a class about welding and it was our first meeting. The first lesson? Learn to get used to being high off of fumes. I kid you not. Our instructor basically hotboxed us with fumes and everyone became high AF. Even the instructor. I didn't understand how I could ever weld this high. Ever. 

*plane crash*

I was at my mom's house when I looked out of the window. I saw a plane that was flying low and erratically. it suddenly lost momentum and crashed into the ground in a firey mess. People were dying and screaming. My mom and I called the ambulances. Exactly 73 people died. No survivors.

I spent a lot of the rest of the dream being visibly upset about witnessing so many people dieing, but everyone shrugged off my concerns as if they weren't emotionally affected. My dad actually told me, "be happy you didn't witness 300 people dying instead." Everyone else just basically told me to get over it, and I was super upset by this.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*lava*

A giant volcano erupted and the entire world was being swallowed by lava. We were all running away but the giant lava flowed amazingly fast and you just couldn't outrun it. A group of people and I got trapped in a kind of underground mall, and knew that we were probably going to die of starvation or dehydration. 

*Guatemala*
My mom and I took a trip to Guatemala and went on a long scenic drive.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*his family*

I had heard of a haunted area a few hours north of us and wanted to find out if some of my housemates wanted to visit there. Only one person did, and I was really surprised by who it was, since he didn't seem like the type...at all. He turned out to be really serious about the paranormal, and got into a philosophical argument with the rest of the house. 

So we were two hours into our trip when he tells me that his parents' house is along the way and he'd like to stop by shortly. His parents aren't home, so he takes a nap while I wait around awkwardly in the garage. I hear people entering the house and realize that my friend here is still asleep, and to his parents I am going to be a random stranger in their garage...I try to open the backdoor to escape but it's locked...great. 

I make an awkward introduction to the family and his family turns out to be....weird. They had a butler who had chainsaws for hands (who I pissed off later in the most unfortunate way and almost had my hair chopped off), a dishwasher who liked to spin plates on needles sticking out of his skin, an array of easy-to-piss-off maids, and were related/befriended to a bunch of senators who were visiting their house too. It was a freaking mess. His parents were neurotic. Everybody was neurotic. I just really wanted to go home. 

For some reason his parents mistook me as his much classier girlfriend, but he couldn't explain otherwise because he was sleeping at the dinner table (I don't even know). So I had to pretend to have class, which I totally don't, and there were quite a few frowns from his parents. And then a random congressman asked me out, and I was like no thanks I have a boyfriend. 

I was so happy to get home from that trip. When I saw Ginger I practically leapt into his arms and was so grateful that he didn't have a family of senators and bloodthirtsy butlers who had chainsaws for hands. 

*tornado lies*

My mother and I were parked at a gas station and she had gone inside to pay for something. I opened up the trunk and was searching for a different set of clothes as mine were uncomfortable, when it suddenly went from really sunny to dark and windy. It began storming and raining hard, and then I heard the tornado sirens going off. The car got swept into the tornado wind and then I saw a different housemate of mine who was actually stuck inside the tornado, flying around crazily. 

Eventually we escaped/the tornado stopped tornadoing, and went home. My mother was there and she asked me what had happened.

"There was a tornado!" I exclaimed, "and he tried to-" 

I was interrupted. 

"There was no tornado," He said, looking sternly at me. "The weather was fine. Nothing happened." 

ehhh okay?

*Voldemort's advice*

I was totally chilling, when I was approached by Voldemort. He told me that my boyfriend, Ginger, was secretly evil. He said I wouldn't know until he revealed himself, but in reality he was the manifestation of evil itself. Thanks Voldemort, I never knew you were so caring. 

Voldemort later went on to tell me that I needed to "spiritually awaken" myself.  He said that doing so was necessary, but that it was going to mentally hurt. He said, in these exact words, that it was going to feel like walking around with raw skin. But it was necessary. I had to awaken myself before something important happened, but I forgot what that was.

Voldemort also showed me a secret attic in my parent's house, which was pretty cool too.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*37 kittens*

I had 37 kittens in a giant basket. I loved all of them. We lost a black kitten while traveling, and I accidentally stepped on a white kitten's foot and it bled. Then we only had 36 kittens.

----------


## KestrelKat

36 kittens is still nice <3  That sounds like an amazing dream without the losing of a black one and stepping on a white one.  But just the idea of having 36 kittens in a basket makes me want to melt ; u ;

----------


## Queen Zukin

lucid dream from yesterday I think

*following my puppy*

I was in a sort of transition state between dreams when I saw my passed away dog. I was happy to see him and pet him again! Since I was still in a transition state dream, we were in a black void. He looked his left and started barking like there was something over there and I followed him. It was a really cool way to DEILD into a dream. 

I was now in my grandparent's house. I walked around and it was nighttime and cold and snowing! I didn't have a coat and couldn't be bothered to get one. I crossed the street with only my socks and the crunchy, sharp ice underneath me stung my feet. Booo. I started to change the weather and make all the snow melt when I accidentally did something else instead - I made the snow twinkle. The snow was falling down in big snowflakes (like those by a nether portal in minecraft) and they were making twinkling sounds as they fell to earth. It was super pretty so I just let it be. I walked along the sidewalk, enjoying the fact that I was in this dream. I sniffed a flower, it was beautiful. Everything was hyper-vivid. When I turned around it was daytime and all of the snow had melted around me. 

I kept walking on the sidewalk, just enjoying everything. I decided it was time for some thunder, so I summoned some black, evil looking clouds. Well, I summoned a _factory_ that produced these black storm clouds. They were rumbling a bit but it wasn't entirely too scary.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*trapped*

Ginger and I were in a piercing place since I was looking for different jewelry for my daith piercing. The piercing studio was a bit dark, so they had probably just closed shop or were about to. We ran into the shop owners, who offered us a beer while they hung out with their friends watching TV. We accepted and sat down with them. I had only drink about half when I started to feel really strange. There was no way in hell my tolerance had gotten this low that I could get drunk off of just that. In fact, I felt more trippy and sedated than I did drunk. I tried to reach out to Ginger to see if the same thing was happening to him, but I was melting into my seat and couldn't do anything about it. 

I woke up on a staircase. I frantically tried to figure out what had happened to me. Clearly, something had been put in my drink. I started crying in panic, not sure where I was or what had happened. I figured out I was on the staircase to the basement in my parent's house. I ran down the staircase and saw the corpse of our pet dove. The body had rigor mortis'd and the neck was twisted. She barely had anymore feathers on her. I couldn't believe what I was seeing. 

I 'woke up' again. I was on my bed in my parent's house. I was attached to some kind of IV and my hand looked really messed up and bloody. My mom was sitting on the bed opposite of me. When I started to rustle, she looked over at me disapprovingly and said that she couldn't believe I had done heroin. I was really confused - I hadn't! She went off about how I was wrecking my life, while I started to re-realize that I had been roofie'd and had no idea what had happened to me the night before. I started to panic again..

I 'woke up' trapped on some guys bed. He looked to be in his 40s, had brown/black receding hair, and was round. He was naked. I almost puked in my mouth. I tried to get out but I was tied to the bed. What a pervert, to roofie someone and then tie them on his bed. I managed to escape and was a bit astounded to find out that I was only a street away from where I lived.

I started running back to my house but it felt like something was physically stopping me, like an invisible force field. I kept trying, so so hard, to get away from this freak. The further away I got from his house, the more I started hearing weird, whispering voices. I finally made it into my house and slammed the door shut behind me. I screamed for help to my housemates but no one could hear me. In fact...my presence hypnotized them into taking sharp knives and trying to kill themselves...or taking rope and trying to hang themselves. They didn't know what they were doing until someone snapped them out of it. I ran around the house trying to get help but no one could hear me, except one person. I told him what was going on and he recognized my situation. He was about to tell me what to do to get rid of this...curse/pervert man...when I heard the creaking of a rope behind him as someone hung themselves. 

I was thrust into a black void full of murmurs and whispers. I heard threatening voices surrounding me. 

I 'woke up' again. Next to Ginger. I was so relieved to be here with him. Until he turned around and made a face of _Who the hell are you? And why are you in MY bed?!_

He sat up and expressed the surprise on his facial expression...in French! What? I tried to talk to him but everything I said came out in Russian. 

He didn't recognize me. I recognized that we were in France and he seemed like he had found work as a male model. It was like we were in a parallel universe where we never met. I was absolutely heart broken. He smiled his beautiful smile like this was some sort of joke and it broke my heart even further.  ::damnit:: 

I 'woke up' in my parent's basements and saw another corpse of our bird...but it was different in the most worst way. I don't want to explain it. 

I 'woke up' again, back inside that pervert's house. He wasn't around. I immediately took the opportunity to run and accidentally slammed the front door shut behind me. I didn't look back and kept running. I heard the door slam behind me. Shit. I ran as fast as I could and jumped over houses and flew into the sky...which I realized was a grid. Like as if I was a video game character who just reached the end of her world.

----------


## KestrelKat

D:  Zukin that is the worst dream ever... //hugs tight

----------


## Queen Zukin

I've been super busy so haven't found time to write up dreams but this one was too good not to...

*You. Are. Wonderful.*

My mom and I were trying to head down south but we didn't have a car. So we bought a blow-up horse. 

The blow-up horse functioned like a motorcycle (but looked like a horse....duh) and was really fast. We had to stop by the gas station several times to get him reinflated with air. And that's when he started moving on his own and acting like a real horse. I grew really fond of the horse and took him home to stay at my house. 

And then, he started talking too. I thought this was the most wonderful thing ever and began by teaching the horse English.  He could only say single words at first, but the first full sentence he said was, "_You. Are. Wonderful._"

I was so happy that my horse liked me back lol. He told me his name was Dayson. The horse learned English really fast and told me that he was on his way to becoming a REAL horse. And he really wanted his own room at the house. But I couldn't find anyone who wanted a horse as a room mate.  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*a dream inspired by kestrelkat*

Kestrel told me about a dream she had where people where playing a game where they we being selected based upon how much intuition they had. My brain apparently found this inspiring and had to fuck it up. 

In my dream, I was in a parallel universe where everybody was happy and it was all very colorful and beautiful. It was a utopia and the people believed it was kept this way via natural selection of the most intuitive. 

Basically, they had giant street parties where confetti and giant bubbles would rain down from the sky. Everybody was cheering and was so happy that you wouldn't expect anything to be wrong. So these giant colorful bubbles would float down from the sky, and kids being kids, they would run up to them and pop them. Unfortunately, some of these bubbles contained toxic gas....so the un-intuitive kids just suffocated there in the middle of the street. There was lots of crying by parents who lost their children...but everyone was still so happy about it. 

I was told, since I was from a parallel universe, that I needed to join a sorority (of course). The sorority members were rushed/chosen by who was the most intuitive. Cupcakes were served at the party, but some of the cupcakes were poisoned. So if you picked up the wrong cupcake, you died end of story.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*For your kidneys.*

I had a long series of lucid flying dreams and false awakened in the middle of a lawn to this dream. I got up again to enjoy flying in the sunny warm breeze again. Some cool dubstep music started playing, so I just went with it and let my body morph into the music. I found myself between two walls and two doors. The walls were closing in on each other so I had to choose one or the other. I opened the first door and looked inside. The door lead to a new dream in the center of a Roman Colosseum. There were hundreds of dudes with spears and lions and shit. I opened up the other door and it lead to a school gym. I'm lame AF I know, and chose the gym since they had cool segways (segways > gladiators. get your priorities straight or get out). I'm going to skip a lot of scenes cause I'm lazy but basically I was in a building where each door lead to a different dream and it was cool. 

My favorite room is the only one worth writing down, just cause I found it so hilarious in the dream. 

I opened a door into an art class and a housemate of mine was there. Everyone was fingerpainting so I was like haha why not. I smeared some paints together but got bored since it was hard to remember what I was doing. I walked over to my housemate and he ecstatically  turned around to show me his paintings. 

All three were about 3 inches by 5 inches or less, blue, and had only a few words. In this order, they went about like this. 

First painting: 



Second painting:



Third painting:



I thought this was the best goddamn funny thing I had ever seen and laughed for at least a minute straight and made sure I burned it into my memory.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I dreamed last night that I was planting thousands of tulips in our yard and they were growing unbelievably fast. Someone commented that I must be a natural green thumb.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*no one fucks with my best friend*

The NSA now had the ability to read people's thoughts and would use a massive scanner to scan for unusual thinking/brain patterns. A bunch of aliens bought out the NSA and employed them to scan for those unusual thinkers and use them as victims in a new reality TV show made for aliens. The victim had absolutely no idea about this. The aliens would then start fucking up the victim's life, and since the person was an out-of-the-box thinker, they had unique reactions and the aliens would directly broadcast their thoughts as reality TV show entertainment for their home planet. 

The people of Earth had no idea about this.

So, one day I was randomly hanging out with KestrelKat when I really needed to pee. I went in this really ratchet bathroom, but when I turned around walls had moved. I saw people in the dark corners of the damp, dimly lit bathroom...but no one was talking. I left the bathroom and saw a guy in a blue coat who was watching me intently. wtf?

Kestrel and I hung out some more and this guy in the blue jacket kept appearing and staring at us in the background occasionally. I finally got enough of being stalked and confronted him. He looked really surprised at first and like he was going to run, but then he leaned in and whispered, "_they're listening_." 

He explained to me that he had been a victim of the alien thought-broadcasting reality TV show, but managed to escape before they washed their hands of him. He explained to Kestrel and I that I was the aliens' new target and they were going to start disassembling my life for their entertainment. 

After he ran off and back into hiding, Kestrel and I kept hanging out. But then it was made apparent to us that the aliens were _very_ upset that we were aware of their shenanigans. They tried to kill Kestrel by almost hitting her with cars like 5 times, and I was getting really pissed off and was about to kick some serious alien ass.

I think I woke up angrily whispering, "_no one fucks with my best friend_."

----------


## Queen Zukin

*happy 6th birthday, dream journal!!!*



if you were alive and human, you'd be able to talk and stuff and you'd probably be really, really creepy.

----------


## KestrelKat

Your DJ would be the weirdest kindergartener ever.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Your DJ would be the weirdest kindergartener ever.



I'm on my phone right now so I can't *like* this. So accept me screaming LIKE from the other room.... (Yay for living right next to each other IRL!)

I slept a lot last night and slept in and don't remember clearly what I dreamed of. Though it must have been interesting cause I was eager to get back to sleep. I took a melatonin and a dramamine tonight, so hopefully I will sleep soundly tonight.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I've been having some unsettling dreams the past few nights but this one...was just sick. 

*the marathon*

I was a part of a youth group. We were getting ready to run a costume marathon the next morning and were staying in a middle-aged couple's house. Their house was winding and huge. There were a lot of us crammed into this house, maybe about 30 of us. I got weird vibes from the couple running this place and felt as if they were following us around and watching us. 

I eventually really had to pee and was looking for a bathroom that wasn't taken. I was being followed by a guy I know IRL, but was a part of our youth group. I eventually found a bathroom in the basement. The door to the bathroom was almost coming off of its hinges and it smelled really weird. But I _really_ had to pee, so I decided to take my chances.

I opened the bathroom door and found myself standing in a long room. Hospital beds filled the room and on the end of each bed was a bedpan. All of the bedpans were full with feces and a feces-urine mix flooded the floor to about an inch of liquid. The hospital beds were drenched in blood. 

The room was really narrow, so I tried to climb over one of the hospital beds, but when I put my hand down on it and pressed in, I found that the bed was so drenched with blood that blood was seeping out of it when I pressed down. I could feel the urine seeping into my shoes...

I got out of there and the guy that had been following me before let out an unsettling laugh. I definitely knew that something was wrong here. 

I eventually figured out that the couple had taken in large groups of marathon runners before, and always kidnapped about five or seven of them and put them in that basement bathroom thing. I tried to tell my fellow marathon runners that something super bad was going to happen to us, but the older couple found out and made me seem as if I was talking crazy-talk. 

I eventually managed to escape the house (which was actually a long ordeal), and got together the parents of the marathon runner's that had been kidnapped and killed before us. We started protesting outside the house and trying to get the people inside to escape. The housemate that had been following me before came out, and angrily and like I had never seen him before started swinging a crow bar at us and trying to kill us. We managed to get the rest of the youth group out of the house (I'm getting super lazy writing this). 


*nether space*

I had a few lucid flying dreams before this, but I thought this one was cool enough to write down. 

I was flying around, enjoying the pretty spring weather, and doing my thing. I noticed that there was a strange looking spaceship in the air so I flew towards it and it took off. I followed it and it turned out that a bunch of my housemates were flying in the air racing each other in spaceships. Cool! I summoned a spaceship-surfboard  ::cooler::  and raced with them. It was so fucking fun. I've never surfed before, but I think I did a pretty damn good job. 

I found Kestrel and we took flight together. We agreed to go to outer space, which is something I don't do often because for some reason it's always extremely cold for me. We slower went higher and higher, and in this dream it was neat because we passed "layers" of the atmosphere and the sun was setting so it was all purpley and pretty. Before we left our atmosphere, we actually flew above the sun hahaha. 

So this time , going into space was a little bit stranger. As soon as we left the Earth's atmosphere and entered outer space, it immediately felt very strange to breathe. It felt like I was breathing in...nothing. I panicked for a moment before realizing that I didn't even need to breathe. 

We looked around outer space, and instead of looking like outer space, it looked as if we were in a giant river of lava. Giant pink hands were reaching out of the lava and grabbing at things and pulling them in. The river was lined with really wicked/evil/distorted looking nether portals. I thought it would be interesting to jump into one of them and see where it would take me. When I jumped in, in my vision appeared a buffering bar. I waited until it loaded up to 100%, expecting it to take me somewhere, but all that happened was a message appeared that said "Regeneration Complete!" I tried another one, and it made me FA into a dream in which I was talking to my housemates about the dream that I had just had.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*captain 'murica*

I was lucid and zipping through the air. I thought about something that I could maybe do instead of flying and thought about the task of the month. But I had no idea what it was and all I could think of was that it had something to do with superheroes. Maybe it was turn thyself into a superhero? No idea, but whatever. Worth a shot. I transformed myself into a superhero...letting my subconscious fill in the blanks about my costume. Semi-bad idea, though it could have been worse. I was in some kind of captain america costume and I had cape things on my wrist which looked awesome when I was flying but would have probably looked ridiculous otherwise. Yucky recall of the rest of the dream.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*do-nut eat the donut*

I was wandering around a grocery store that was a little past closing time. I realized that I was a bit hungry as I walked past an entire display dedicated to just donuts. I looked at one of the donuts...it looked oh so tasty. But I didn't have any cash and the store wasn't even open anymore. But no one would care if I just ate one donut, right? 

I thought long and hard about that donut, but decided not to. 

Later, I got a phone call from the headquarters of the grocery store chain informing me that they were aware that I had stolen a donut. 

"I did not steal that donut! I was only thinking about it," I protested, but they claimed that even thinking about stealing that donut was grounds for a criminal charge. They threatened that they would tell everyone I know that I was a thief. 

Later that day I had to pick up some groceries (in the same store) and was using my credit card to pay. As soon as I swiped, alarm bells went off throughout the entire grocery store and everyone was staring. Worse yet, was that my mother was standing right next to me and I would have to admit to her that I was a potential donut thief. Oh, the shame. 

*I really can't park*

I got a car that was operated from the inside via a bicycle. Turns out, it was hella hard to park it. I pulled into our parking lot and hit a housemate's car. I backed up and then hit Kestrel's car. I pulled forward again and hit the plumber's van. Wonderful. 

*I suck at driving, too*

I was randomly driving down the road when a friend waved hello from their car. Totally distracted, I ran into the person in front of me. 

*Orientation*

It was orientation week for the pharmacy school that I had been accepted to. Kestrel and Ginger were both there, along with a random person I barely knew in highschool. I was really intimidated by this new city and the orientation days were long and fast paced. We were riding in a bus and I was looking out the window when I saw a green house. Above the porch hung a sign that said _co-op_ in cursive. I got super excited, because maybe I could live there. I immediately took note of the street name, which was Harrison, so I could visit it later. 

When I had time to come back, I noticed there were people sitting on the porch. I introduced myself as a fellow co-opper from a different state, but they seemed relatively unimpressed. They were all _very_....hippy. Our tour guide showed us the kitchen/dining room where some people were sitting on chairs and others on floors. It was pretty crowded. The thing that I noticed immediately though was that the floor of the kitchen was tilted at an awful angle. It was so tilted that it was making me dizzy. 

"What's with the floor?" I asked.

"It's sinking into the ground."

"Are you planning on getting that fixed?"

"No, we like it. It's pretty co-op-ish," they explained. I mentally facepalmed. They explained to me that there were other co-ops in this university town, but they were the most co-op-ish of all the co-ops. 

I asked the girl that had been giving me a tour of the house if she could show us the good parts of the town. She lead us outside, where I noticed that the house extended into a really ratchet garage thing where people were partying. She got distracted and went partying. 

I felt a bit dumped by her, and walked with Kestrel back to the main part of campus. Out of nowhere, the tour-girl caught up with us and apologized for leaving as she had just wanted to greet someone she knew. I noticed then that we were on a sandbar island thing, and this house had a really great view of the beach. In fact, everything here did.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*short lucid*

I was having a dream about trying to get home from multiple buses. I was finally almost home, after a long and frustrating dream, when I noticed that I was jumping awfully high compared to normal. I did a reality check - dreaming! I zoomed into the air but it didn't last long and the dream disintegrated pretty quickly.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*just a normal night out*

Kestrel and I were drinking at my parents place. For some reason, she wanted to drive her van around the block. It was still daytime and she hadn't had that much to drink, so I went along with it. We hopped in the van and started driving slowly around the block. Kestrel began getting progressively and exponentially drunker. After she ran into someone's fence, I tried to force her to get out of the driver's seat but she refused and kept driving. By the time we had made the block, she had run into two more fences and crashed into someone's house. 

I was pissed at her, but she didn't remember doing anything wrong and started crying. She then randomly acquired a fishing pole and started hitting me with it. Jesus, woman. 

She ran away somewhere while I tried to fix the damage to the fences but with no success. 

The dream turned into a movie where I was watching Kestrel. She was having brief moments of clarity followed by even drunker states where she started screaming and trying to rip out her eyeballs. It looked like she was being possessed by something. 

I ran to the bathroom where she was, and picked her up and dragged her out bag to her van where she declared that she was now a werewolf and I was her vampire queen. Okay, sweetie. 

*useless gumball machine*

I was staying at a hotel and in it was a gumball machine that someone had filled up with hotwheels cars, trash, and half eaten candy. 

*useless shit*

My parents told me that they were going to put all of their junk/trash into my new apartment. I was super upset by this. 

*brother with a knife*

I was being introduced to someone's brother. He was described as being a little bit 'emo' and wore a weird cloth mask on his face. The brother then lunged towards me with a knife but missed. Later we settled our differences by playing on a playstation 1 and he painted his very empty room with strange colors.

----------


## KestrelKat

Oh my god.  You are my vampire Queen, babe.  Totes.  OMG that dream... I don't know whether to laugh or cry.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Oh my god.  You are my vampire Queen, babe.  Totes.  OMG that dream... I don't know whether to laugh or cry.



Both bae <3

*rabid kestrel*

Kestrel was rabidly slashing peoples tires and I was trying to get her to stop.

*song 13*

I keep having so many dreams about this, but I also keep forgetting about them. In the dream, my sister sent me a CD and the 13th track is a really awesome song. In the dream I am always trying to find this song again but I can't.

----------


## Queen Zukin

okay I haven't updated in a few days so here is a conglomeration of the past few night's dreams in a somewhat relative order

*disintegrated*

I was walking home and I was having trouble walking. I kept flying in the air as I was trying to walk. This caused me to do a reality check and I discovered that I was dreaming. I flew into the air but the dream quickly disintegrated. 

*monkey love*

My co-op house decided that we were going to get a mother and baby chimpanzee. They were the cutest things ever. The baby chimpanzee would cling to your arm like a koala. I also discovered a room where people were storing their pets. I hadn't realized how many pets we had altogether. They were really restrained and I thought this was not OK so I let some loose haha. 

*in the void*

I was walking with a group of friends down the street when, once again, I had problems walking. I was trying really hard to prevent myself from flying up in the air as I walked, and I realized that because of this, it was probably a dream. I did a reality check to confirm, but as soon as I confirmed, I found myself in a black void. I could see my arms and legs and stuff, but everything around me was pitch black. I flew around in this void for several seconds, wondering if I was inbetween awake and sleeping, since this black void was really weird. I tried to summon items or make myself teleport somewhere, but nothing worked. I kept swimming in the black void for a minute or so though when you are swimming in the black void..since it's pitch black it feels like you aren't moving at all so I got frustrated and woke up. I really need to check to ToTM so I have something to actually do for once haha 

*no showering at pharmacy school*

I was with Ginger and another friend. We were biking to the pharmacy school that I am going to be going to soon. I had biked there in a robe and planned to take a shower there. When I got there I was disappointed to find out that they only allowed people to shower from the hours of 2:30pm to 4:30pm. They had really interesting/long/dark/spooky bathrooms that I am pretty sure that I have dreamed about before...

----------


## Queen Zukin

I didn't get a lot of sleep last night (~4 hrs) but I still managed a lucid. 

*Mitromerites*

I was in the library doing some research for a paper that I had to write about a class of chemical substances called mitromerites. I found a reference diorama in the library about these compounds. It had real rock version examples and went into how its special molecular composition affected how it was used as a pendulum (like a double pendulum). I took a small rock sample and ate it. And then hoped to god it wasn't radioactive or something. 

I layed down somewhere and took a nap. In the dream, I dreamed that I was in my backyard and again having trouble with walking normally - which caused me to do a reality check and become lucid. I didn't expect to have a lucid dream tonight on such a small amount of sleep, so I hadn't checked the ToTM or had any ideas gathered up. Cause I'm a total nerd and wanted to continue with the physics theme of this dream, I decided to test out some dream physics. I flew about twenty feet into the air and dropped a penny and myself, to see which would hit the ground faster/first. The penny cheated. After falling about ten feet, it hovered in the air and flew upwards. Way to go, ruining my science. I got my penny back but the rascal didn't want to play fair and was buzzing everywhere. I got frustrated and flew into the ground. The ground made a BANG when I hit it and I blew up. There was a patch of smoldering, burned grass where I had crash landed. Haha. 

I FA'd back into the previous dream. I realized that I had a class I needed to go to soon and needed to return the mitromerite sample. I walked around the library trying to find where I had found this thing. The library was very ancient looking and had a mosaic ceiling. I eventually got the help of a chemistry teacher to show me where to put this stupid rock at.

*Back in the bathroom*

I was in the same bathroom as I had been in, in the last post's dream about the pharmacy school bathroom. I don't remember a whole lot though, just that I was definitely in that bathroom.

----------


## Queen Zukin

On Kestrel's computer because I forgot my computer charger  :Sad:   I can't use macs worth shit so I give up on fixing the color on this one. 

*Beautiful Tree*

I was in a chemistry course that I had taken last semester. We had a quiz and I hadn't prepared well enough. I sat down at the table and looked around and wondered...why are we here? It's the middle of summer and we had our final exam a month ago. 

I looked to one of my peers and asked, "why are we here? It's the middle of summer?" 

She responded, "because this is an additional course for students who wanted to learn more this summer."

"Damn, those would have to be some dedicated students," I thought, already realizing that this was probably a dream. I did a reality check - my fingers were all buldgy so yeah - dreaming. I think I woke up here? Not sure but I was in the same class and still had a hunch that I was dreaming. Kestrel was in this class too. When the class let out, I told Kestrel that we were dreaming. 

I wanted to do the ToTM which involved the mirror, so I found a women's bathroom. I looked at myself in the mirror and watched myself age into a middle aged woman. I had a bunch of scars on my face. I thought my middle-aged self could probably pass for the real thing if it weren't for all of the scars. I started noticing that there were a lot of people coming in and out of the bathroom now. Their reflections were distorted. Kestrel popped up behind one of them and asked me what I was doing. I explained to her that I was doing that ToTM. She looked into the mirror. I looked into the mirror at her reflection and suddenly two of her appeared. I looked back at her and she had a twin! I told Kestrel and her twin that I was leaving to go outside, because I was bored of this mirror. 

Kestrel and I walked outside into the main campus diag area. There are a lot of tall trees there normally, and in the dream their height and beauty was amplified. I told Kestrel that I wanted to go on an adventure. She smiled and told me that I should go on my merry way, because she wasn't ready for one apparently and just wanted to chill out with the other students.

I flew into the air and landed on a branch of one of the very tall trees. The branches seemed larger than the trunk itself. I walked barefoot on the branch. It was covered in moss. I noticed how ants were crawling around on the branches. A lot of ants. I flew to a higher, skinnier branch. I walked along the long branch and felt as if I were a tight rope walker. I was so happy and I wondered why no one did this in real life. I felt like I was in a tree from the alien world of Avatar. I flew to a higher branch and sat down on it. I was super-lucid and everything was extremely vivid. I appreciated the changing nature of dreams. It reminded me of a set of paintings that I had seen on the internet about dreams and how every time you looked back something had already changed. I found cute notes in the trees and saw a couple sitting in an adjacent tree at about the same height as me. The dream was so vivid that I was almost afraid of heights again. It was great. 

*King Cleos*

I was driving with Kes on the highway. We were driving on a weird floatation device that was really uncomfortable. And we totally accidentally hit a biker. And his guys went everywhere, And then we hit a car and our guts went spilling from out bodies and the angel of death or someone who looks like Maleficent showed up and made this horrible screeching noise. 

This dream somehow lead to me being in a shop at the mall. I realized that I was dreaming again. The clerk gave me a magical..._thing_. It was the shape of a playing card but bigger. It was made of bronze and had gears which operated small clock hands. It looked super steampunk. On the front it read KING CLEOS. The clerk told me that I needed to find him and he would tell me about the properties of this thing. 

Having nothing better to do - and also pretty interested now in what the king would say - I went out to the main hall of the mall and called out for King Cleos. He appeared with another king. He was about seven feet tall and was wearing a traditional, mostly blue, king's outfit. 

"Are you King Cleos?" I asked.

"That I am. How can I be of service to you?"

"I have this card shaped item here, and I was told that you could tell me what it is?" I answered and handed it to him.

"Oh, yes. I have been looking for this. The bronze gears on the front operate the clock hands, which will always point you to where you _need_ to go."

"What do you mean, where I need to go?"

"They will point you to the direction of your next adventure - where you will need to be clever and cunning. It can be yours, if you want, but be warned that it will take you across the universe if you let it," he flipped the card over to reveal a small painting on the back. The painting looked like the Creation of Adam painting, but with different layers and different entities painted. He pointed to a black whispy thing at the top and said, "this, here, is called the Other Elf. It represents the darker aspects of the universe. The back whisp on the bottom is called Charlie's Memories." 

"...Charlie's Memories?" I asked. That was a strange name for an elf. With a wave of his hand, the picture transformed, and I could see that the top half of the painting was actually a metaphor for memories. 

"Would you like to keep it?" King Cleos asked. 

"Sure."

Suddenly, a gust of wind blew through the mall. 

I false awakened in my room. It was REALLY windy. I did a reality check and confirmed that I was dreaming. The entire house was flooded with wind. I walked through the hallways and downstairs, ignoring DC's who were trying to capture my attention. When I came downstairs, I saw giant clouds in our dining room. The dining room had been painted black and there were weird alien planets. I actually really wanted to wake up at this point, so I flew through a window and tl;dr had sex with a violinist (I'm running out of time to type the rest of this in detail lol)

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Zombie Invasion*

I was living in a refurbished train car, still connected to the others (who also had families living there!) and on the tracks. I was with my siblings and we noticed that we were right near an airport and that something big must be about to happen because there were so many planes landing that there was almost no more room on the landing strip for them. As we watched all of these airplanes coming in, we saw a smaller one that didn't have any room on the tarmac to land. It hit a power line and sparks started flying. It started to lose control and then crashed into a factory and a huge fireball erupted from the crash site. 

My siblings and I ran to our parents back in the train car. There was glass on the pavement and it was hurting my bare feet, so I decided to fly there instead. One of my siblings wittingly commented, "it must only be a dream, because you are flying!" I knew they were right, but I was too interested in the plotline of this dream to take control so I responded, "I fly when I want, bitch." 

We explained to our parents what had happened outside. Suddenly, missiles were flying from the sky landing all around us. We could hear people from the other traincars screaming. My parents told us to take cover in the "basement," which was apparently my mother's lab (she was a scientist). The train car started jolting around as if it were about to move...and it did. All of the sudden, the train was moving at full speed. This was super bad. Because the rails hadn't been maintained in a very long time. 

My father ushered us up to the second story of the train car, but my sister wanted to stay where she was. Unfortunately, we let her. We zoomed under a dark tunnel. In front of us were beams of steel. The steel beams tore through the middle of the train car where my sister was sitting and impaled her. 

All of my family except my sister managed to survive, but something was really wrong. Some people were walking around dazed looking. We weren't really sure what was wrong with them...until they started eating people. We noticed that the people who were zombie-like had the geostigma, like in Final Fantasy 7.  They had black-ish patches on their skin. We hid in our train car for awhile and noticed the progressing severity of their condition. A little while after initial infection, they're eyes seemed a little bit glossed over. Then, they felt the need to follow orders (not of humans). Quickly thereafter, they started screaming and screeching in pain as they needed human flesh to survive. This was the part where they lost all humanity. 

Our little family found an abandoned apartment to hide in. We had an unfortunately large window which zombies kept smashing themselves into as they sensed our presence. We tried to fight off as many as we could, but they were difficult to kill. They were becoming more and more in number, since all you had to do was make physical contact with the zombie to get its infection. 

I was out on the streets one day scavenging for food, when a Tardis-shaped/looking van appeared. The van was full of normal people, which was becoming increasingly rare. The driver told me to hop in and explained that he had a safe place we could all go. We picked up about thirty people in our crammed van. I noticed that some people on the streets were dressed in cult-like blue robes. These people would stare at us as we drove by. 

When we entered the safe area, we saw that it consisted of about three or four houses on a street. There were no zombies and this was because people voluntariiy served as guards. They had large machine guns. They made us exit the van single-file and we had to stand still for several hours while we were examined. They wanted to see who was already infected. Those infected would start to twitch a little and their eyes would glaze over. When this happened, they were shot. 

We started with thirty people and we ended up with about eight remaining. 

They opened up the house for us and it was wonderful. For the first time in awhile we had electricity and running water. I even re-opened a pharmacy store so that the living people could get the medicine and things that they needed. About every half hour I would have to machine gun a zombie. 

We lived there for a couple days before the zombies found us. We suspected that the cult-like people dressed in blue told the zombies where to find us. I managed to escape and was running along the street with an axe in my arm. I entered a university building, but it was probably the worst place I could have gone. The building was filled with really messed up zombies. Each room had something different. I saw a room that said "female genital mutilation zombies." I peeked in and the zombies were horrendous looking. They didn't even look human anymore. A zombie saw me and came after me. It was horrifying looking and very vivid. It had an inflated head of this guy:



But a body full of red claws. I was hovering a little bit, which caused me to become briefly lucid again. I was a bit terrified looking at this thing and wondered if I should just fly away or not. I remembered though that last night before bed I had been doubting that my imagination could produce such a creature, so I had to give it a moments appreciation and fight it with my axe. I woke up shortly thereafter, but fell back asleep into the same dream.

I was now in a cellar full of zombies. They were eating babies. I was spying on them, and noticed that there was an angel serving them and protecting them. Wtf? 

 I ran back out and somehow managed to fight my way back into my parent's abandoned apartment. They weren't there anymore, so I had to assume that they had been gotten. The zombies were bashing against the doors and windows now. I peered through the blinds of the window and saw a teenage boy zombie taking off the screen and unscrewing the window. FUCK. I quickly grabbed what weapons I could find - a knife and a hammer. He came in through the window hole and I tried to attack but was experiencing some weird fatigue in my arms. I managed to overcome this and went to town with killing him, but I accidentally touched him. I hoped to god that I wouldn't contract the infection. 

A few minutes after, I noticed another zombie at my window. She looked to be around 16 years old and had short black hair. She had a pale white face and was red around the eyes. She didn't try to attack me though, and just simply stood there and watched. I realized from before, when I was watching an angel feed the zombies in the cellar, that there were weird angels that took care of the zombies. She wasn't attacking me and she had a strange presence, so I asked her if she was an angel. She nodded. I knew what that meant - I was a zombie now. I wanted to retain my awareness and humanity. She said that she would watch over me and put the window frame back on. 

I woke up, and fell back into the same dream. This time, I was overlooking the city. We were 60 or 70 years into the future now and the zombie infection had been mostly cured except for a few houses/apartments that had been quarantined. I was a zombie still trapped in a quarantined house. I had been living and trapped there all of this time, trying to maintain my humanity while the rest of the world carried on. I hadn't aged. My angel would still come to visit me, but I was so lonely I often begged for her to stay longer but she never did. 

One day, I heard a commotion at the entrance of the house. I looked through the window and saw that people were getting out of a black car. A grandson was helping his grandfather, who was in a wheelchair, up the stairs leading to the doorway. 

They opened the door. 

I recognized the grandfather by the similarity of he grandson. He looked almost exactly as a housemate of mine. He was now old and in a wheelchair, coming back to visit the house that he spent a portion of his life in. I saw him and yelled out his name and asked him to take me with him but he couldn't. I wanted hm to stay, or visit longer, or something, but they left after 15 minutes. I was crying because I would have to spend the rest of eternity trapped in this house.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I had to type this up at the library. Will be glad to have access to my own computer again on Thursday.

*Sangria Popsicles*
My mother, aunt, father, and I were eating at a restaurant and somehow we accidentally ordered four extra glasses of sangria. I told my mother that I would take them home and make popsicles out of them (is that even possible?). When we got home, I looked for the popsicle mold and discoveredironically, that there were old desserts stuck in the compartments covered with mold. I was really determined to make these sangria popsicles, so I one-by-one took out the frozen, moldy remnants of desserts past. And unfortunately, I also ate one. And it was freaking terrifying. Because these things were COVERED in mold. Also, I saw a spider. 

*Kestrel in a Field*
I was walking with Kestrel through a field. She was being mean and said that I was walking weird. And by that, I mean she was actually being a really nice dream character and trying to hint that I was flying-walking again, and that I should have noticed that I was dreaming. But I didnt. 
Kestrel told me that she had had a bake sale in the middle of this field. She had been selling donuts and cookies. It was almost evening so I was helping her pick up the remnants and left overs. She had also been randomly watching over children in the field. Kestrel had to brb somewhere, so I was left watching over the children while cleaning up the bake sale stand. 
A child became scared of something in the forest. I went over to him and he pointed to a fox among where the other children were playing. I knew that woodland foxes wouldnt attack children this big, but I comforted the child anyways. 
The children also helped to pick up Kestrels boxes and we started walking to her old apartment. I had a lot of trouble walking again, though, since I couldnt keep my feet on the ground. 

*Hungry Kiosks* 
An addition to our co-op house was built. To get inside, you had to walk down a street and try to slip by neon, hungry kiosks that wanted to eat your energy. They had giant hands that would reach after you, but they were pretty easy to avoid. You would then enter another room and go up the stairs, where you could hear the hungry kiosks trying to persuade and lie to you so that they could eat you. Once you made it past that, though, you found yourself in a basement full of hundreds and hundreds of different types of instruments. There were also free shirts which had different nerdy prints on them.
In the middle of the room were a few round tables, where a housemate that I know and a new housemate sat. I overheard the older housemate telling the new one that they were going to start psychologically and physically examining the housemates to make sure that none of us were crazy. 
Later, I was walking down the street when it was my turned to be examined for craziness. I refused and they chased after me, but I managed to slip away. They constructed a huge neon green robot to chase after me, which was kind of scary, and probably a lot more effort than it was worth.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I think I was too hungover to dream on Tuesday night and didn't sleep at all last night.

----------


## Queen Zukin

So. Freaking. Tired. I should have got four hours of sleep but they were full of thought-mares instead. I realized though a good analogy to explain them. They are the opposite of dreaming. When you are dreaming you don't know you're asleep, but when you're thought-maring you don't know you're awake. It's like being perpetually stuck in that transition between nonsensical thoughts and sleep. So exhausting.  ::damnit:: 

I literally just spent fifteen seconds looking at a " : " trying to figure out how to delete the top period. I need to sleep.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*The Medium*

I was outside at dusk at a park. I was sitting on a picnic bench with a bunch of other people. A girl next to me saw the necklace that I was wearing, which looks like a ouija board piece. She became very quiet. I asked her why and her friend responded that she was a medium and my necklace had attracted unwanted spirits. I'm too lazy to type this dream so basically someone stole the necklace from me and tried to curse a demon to it, but halfway failed because I found them and took it away. But since I had done this, I was now cursed and a demon was going to hunt me down and kill me in some way or another. This happened later, when a gang of bullies walked down the street and started a knife fight. I somehow became lucid, but woke up...


*optical illusion house*

I DEILD'd from the previous dream while thinking about what one of the tasks of the month were. I remembered the house task where (if Kestrel told me correctly) you would find a house that represented you the best. I don't know if this task attempt counts because I really shortcutted my way to finding it, but I found myself in a really _strange_ room. 

Every floor tile in the room was painted with the same optical illusion, that looked like this:



Each tile was the same, each had a optical illusion circle of its own, and all of them were blowing my mind. 

The walls were painted with more illusions and it was a pretty awesome place. 



The colors in the room were really striking. At the end of the room was a sensei. I couldn't tell you anything outside of this room because my recall dropped from there. I think I left the room...but who knows.

*take me to church*

For some reason unbeknownst to me, I decided to go to church. The church had a big lecture hall. A teenage boy sat down next to me and kept staring. I heard people whisper that he had a friend that wanted to introduce him to me, but he jumped the gun. The boy kept getting closer and closer, and I had to break the news to him that not only did I already have a boyfriend, but also that I am almost a decade older than him.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*don't smoke on the street*

I was hanging out with a housemate of mine. We were smoking on the sidewalk of a city street. My friend suddenly looked really freaked out, and I peered behind the corner of a building to see what was up. A cop, of course. 

The cop took us to a house where three other people were hanging out on the porch. They started questioning me if I had ever been in trouble with law enforcement before, if I did drugs, and what my future plans were. They then started singing about how drug use ruined their life. It was really weird. One girl was singing about how she lost her baby to heroin use. 

I false awakened in Kestrel's room. She had put two loft beds in her room now. She laughed and said that I had been singing in my sleep. 

*please leave my room*

My mother was at my co-op house in my room. She told me that she was going to redo my room. I protested, but she immediately responded that she was going to redo my room how she wanted, and I had no say in the matter. I was reasonably pissed. Then, my mother decided that my pissage was a sign of insanity, so I was put in an insane asylum. In the asylum, they forced kids to dance and then were beaten when they didn't comply. It wasn't even a good dance, it consisted of like three or four different steps and then repeated itself. 

*Dylan?*

I don't remember the first half of this dream, but I was riding in a pick up truck with a guy named Dylan. We got out in the middle of a parking lot so that he could dispose of his coca cola can in a dumpster. He threw it too hard into the dumpster and it bounced back out. He picked it up again and threw it into another, which totally made it blow up.  He was standing in the parking lot now, and I had decided to hover around a little bit. 

"Are you flying?" He asked. 

"Yep!" I exclaimed. 

"Are you lucid?" He asked. Now I was! I have the sweetest dream characters.  :smiley: 

I flew around for a few minutes before getting bored and decided to spice it up with Dylan. He took me back to his apartment and it got really weird. He had naked women chained up in his closet. I shrugged it off, cause whatever it was only a dream.

We were having sex but he was getting all religious about it and saying weird things. I really wished this DC would just shut up already. Of course, I woke up before we finished. Booo. 

*space man*

I was in my old room at my parents house. I looked out the window and saw a space man hovering outside looking back at me. He told me that he was part of a new space program and that they were testing out jet packs. 

*drugged*

I was really high, but I didn't know why. I tried to go outside but I couldn't stand up anymore. It was really annoying.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I slept awesomely good last night but remembered no dreams.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*oh god, no, please*

I false awakened and came downstairs to see my sister with my parents in the kitchen. IRL we have just returned from a nightmare trip visiting my sister, who is a nightmare. I couldn't believe that she was living with my parents again. I almost shit my pants. I realized, or at least really really hoped that this couldn't be reality - so I did a reality check - I was dreaming! I keep forgetting to do my next task HAHA so I flew out the window and was like...OK wtf should I do? But I didn't last long and woke up. 

*Seriously, this sucks*

I was at a bachelorette party with my sister, but we were still getting ready. She started criticizing and belittling everything about me. I had had enough of this and left. Fuck that, seriously. I was on my college campus and it was raining. I saw a bunch of tents around a DJ and joined the people inside the tents, hiding from her.  :Pfft:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Pandora's Box*

My mother and I decided to take a chemistry test at my old highschool. It was really easy, especially since it asked many questions on psychology instead of chemistry. When the test was over, I forgot to get back into the car with mom and realized that I would have to catch a bus home instead. I hadn't been here in forever and didn't know which bus to take. I went inside every bus and they were all so different in the interior. But each one told me that they weren't going anywhere close to where my house was.

I decided to just walk home, even though it would probably take me about five hours. I took out my phone, but saw that my phone screen was really messed up. Great, I would have to stop by a repair shop on the way home too, but I had no idea where one was.

I was still walking home, trying to find a phone repair shop - any! But I was having trouble walking again. I kept flying up into the air, when I just wanted to walk. I thought to myself, this couldn't be a dream, could it? This has been such a shitty day, it would be great if this was a dream. I flew into the air to check - yup. Unless I've gained awesome abilities IRL, I'm definitely dreaming. 

OK - I wasn't going to forget again. Pandora's Box. Where are you?

I flew and zoomed across the dreamscape, with intent that whereever I was flying would lead me there. The landscape turned steampunk/post-apocalyptic. There were giant black towers and the horizon was red. I saw a huge cave system that looked something like the picture below (without the temples, and there was a river flowing through it). The walls of the cave were more smooth like the red caves in Utah.


*
To my left, just as I was about to fly into the red cave with the river, I witnessed something semi-terrifying. There was a giant cliff/mountain thing and carved on it were huge Easter Island faces. 



Seeing giant versions of these faces carved into a mountain side was just really unsettling. 

I continued into the cave. There was a river flowing through it with a really high current. I spotted something in the water...what was that?

I flew towards it and it started shooting arrows at me! Meanie! It seemed to be some kind of steampunk ship, but it kind of reminded me of a dalek. The thing kept shooting arrows at me and I was getting annoyed, but then I remembered that hey...I'm the dreamer here! With a flick of my wrist I capsized the ship. That's what you get, meanies. They kept appearing at different areas of the river cave, but it made me feel more badass each time when I capsized them. 

I flew through the remainder of the red cave river until I found myself at a final pool of water. The pool of water was surrounded on all three sides with steampunk metal walls. On the opposite side that I had come in on, there was a huge metal double door. The door was white with blue insignias. It looked as if it required some kind of ID/fingerprint to get in. 

There were those little steampunk ships floating in the water, so I demanded that they let me in. And the weirdest thing happened. They opened. It was like witnessing a giant clam open. Tons of water fell out and I saw their gooey interior. 

"We don't have hands," they said.  :Picard face palm: 

Fine. I'd have to get creative. I searched the room for vents and found exactly what I was looking for. I crawled through and found myself in a hallway looking similar to this, but narrower and steampunkier (more rusted and orange and red and stuff).



I walked through the hallways, wondering where I was going to find Pandora's Box and/or Pandora. As I turned the corner, I saw a blue female android. She was sitting on a couch. 

"Who are you?" I asked. 

"I am Pandora." 

I surveyed the area, and saw that next to her was a box. It looked like a necklace box. It was deep blue and in gold had a drawing of Zeus. 

"Is that your box?" I asked.

"Yep. Take a look, if you want. Apparently you're not supposed to open it, but I have a billion times and nothing changes."

I picked up the blue cardboard necklace box and carefully opened it. Sitting on a thin layer of cotton was a pink quartz stone. The stone had been chiseled to resemble the face of Zeus. On either side of the stone something else had been carved. I asked Pandora what it was, but she said that she didn't know. The stone had a really sickeningly sweet smell to it. Out of curiosity, I took out the cotton layer from the box as well. Underneath were a bunch of tiny pieces of metal. Some looked like drill bits, others looked like pieces of a necklace. There was one that was crescent moon shaped. 

And then Joe, an old friend of mine, walked in with green hair. Pandora made a snide remark and I woke up.  ::?:

----------


## Queen Zukin

_dream from morning of 6/19_

*Oh so very forgetful*

I don't remember the dream itself, but I remember the thought distinctly of becoming lucid and realizing that I hadn't done my research on the next Task of the Year that I wanted to do. I knew I was going to Hades, but I forgot who I was supposed to capture and hadn't read up on the myths on the internet yet. I don't remember what I did for the rest of the dream. I probably flew or something. 



_dream from morning of 6/20, didn't sleep well at night - dreams from a nap_

*The Cutest Turtle-Snail Duo*

I was at my parents house and in the backyard I found a really cute turtle and on its back was a really cute snail. I brought the turtle-snail duo inside and they were completely inseparable. 

At one point in REAL LIFE, Kestrel knocked on my door to wake me up from my nap, but I completely slept through it. In the dream, I was inside and heard a knocking on the door, so I thought it must have been the turtle-snail duo knocking to get back in the house. And indeed it was.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*F+ and F-*

I was sitting in class, what felt to be more like a highschool class, and our teacher was handing out our progress reports. As she was handing the reports out, she was talking about how the best student did versus how the worst student did. She said that the worst student got an F-, and as she said that she looked in my direction and handed me my progress report. I looked at it, and indeed I had an F- in a class. 

My progress report was in German for some reason, which confused me even in the dream until I saw that I was taking two classes in German, therefore I assumed that they wanted to be fancy about it and type it up in German instead. The only class I was passing was a literature class. In my chemistry class I was just barely failing (with an F+). There was a comment section which read (though in German): _can still pass with effort_.

There was another class that was listed on my progress report that I hadn't been to in AGES/ever. My grade was F- and the comments read "_no chance of passing grade_." I was devastated to see this grade. I had kind of forgotten to go to this class since the beginning of the semester. I've been having a lot of dreams recently where I realize I am failing a class because I forgot I was even taking it. I wanted to ask the teacher if I could do extra credit to earn a passing grade, since this failing grade was seriously going to hinder my chances of pharmacy school. I don't think I ever got around to that, though. 

I stayed after school with a few other peers to help our teacher organize, when I realized that I totally missed the bus. I didn't know how to get home (this seems to be a recurring theme?) and figured that I would have to walk home...even though it would take four or five hours.

*so much cleaning*

I am pretty sure I spent an entire dream just cleaning my parent's house. 

*The Boiler Room*

I am 99.999999% sure that I have visited this room in another dream, maybe even thrice. 

I was with somebody, and he/she was showing me and another person, possibly Kestrel, the boiler room. I added that there was another room connected to the boiler room that lead down to a creepy cave. We opened a door and had to duck uncomfortably under a lot of pipes while walking down stairs. After we got to the bottom of the stairs there was a door. When you opened the door, you found yourself in a massive cave. The first part of the cave was lit and had a pathway, but shortly thereafter it became dark. 

In the dream, I remembered a previous dream where someone led me into the cave (I think it was James?...HAHAHA YES I FOUND IT. F$%$ YES TO HAVING A MASSIVE ASS DREAM JOURNAL) and I found the vast expansiveness terrifying. I warned my friend about it. We opened the door to the cave, and again I felt that dreadful feeling.

I wanted to leave. I promised myself that I would explore that cave another day.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Traveling again so dream recording might get wonky. 

*White Void*

Kestrel and I were trying to sneak into a dining hall with invalid student cards. I told her that we should just at least try it and to my surprise we got in. I was so happy to be in a dining hall with unlimited food. After we got our food trays, we sat down at a table that looked like a picnic bench. We sat with some other people and started talking, when I realized that this didn't really make sense. I remembered that I was visiting my family in a different state, so it couldn't be possible that I was still on campus. I did a reality check and confirmed that I was dreaming. Honestly, I was a little bit bummed that I was dreaming because it meant that all of this delicious food wasn't real. Darn. 

Before I got much further, the cafeteria background was literally stripped away from the dream. All that remained was our little picnic bench, sitting in a void of white. It was fascinating and weird. 

*DEILD fail*

I woke up from the previous dream and decided to DEILD into another. My mind started playing amazing drum and bass and then started playing classical flute music. I thought that I saw my bed and my grandparent's room so I thought that I had failed and went back to bed.

*Edward Sexy Hands* 

Edward Scissor Hands was at my parent's house.

* on the road again*

Kept having dreams that we were driving more, and would wake up surprised that I was actually sleeping.

*untrusting*

My father was driving the car and I was sitting in the backseat. It was snowy outside. I saw a billboard with my friend on it. I thought of a question about a video game I've been playing and decided to Yahoo Answers it on my phone. I tracked the location of the asker and we drove to her house to ask her what she had learned. I was surprised to find out that she lived where I used to live, but she didn't seem very trusting of us. 

*trees and moss*

I was in a really dark forest and was having trouble walking without floating into the air. I realized this was a dreamsign and did a reality check. I had AGAIN forgotten to prepare my task so I had no idea what to do except fly around in the air. I remember clearly how cold the night time air was. I decided to make a head dive into the land and fell into a pit of dirty moss.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Kestrel had me try a lucid dreaming supplement to see how it affected me. It sort of worked? But it made me really nauseous, which lasted throughout the next day so I had to take a dramamine. I'll try it again probably on Wednesday or Thursday night

*Oil Slick*

My parents were driving and I was sitting in the backseat. Further up on the road we saw a truck crash and it spilled oil on the road everywhere. We tried to brake before we hit it but didn't make it. My mind took the 'slick' part literally, and we slid on the spill and crashed massively and probably fatally into a warehouse. 

*Galaxies*

I realized I was dreaming, but I don't remember what happened before. I wanted to do the Dionysus ToTY, and I had imagined meeting him in a cloud. It was night time though. I tried to switch it to daytime but it didn't want to go. I flew in the air, hunting for a good cloud to land on but of course they were all too wispy. As I was flying I noticed how beautiful the nighttime sky was. I could see all of the stars and galaxies. Sorry not sorry this picture is huge, photobucket was being a dick.



*Claymation*

I woke up in bed from the previous dream and did a reality check - dreaming. I sat in bed for a moment and realized that there was a dancing claymation doll at the foot of my bed. It was wooden and would've been creepy AF if I wasn't lucid. It didn't have a face or any really defined features, just different colored wooden blocks for its appendages. It walked up to me so I hugged it. 

*Screen Window Fail*

I woke up in bed again and did a reality check - dreaming. I looked out the window and it was a nice day, perfect for visiting Dionysus in the clouds. I attempted to fly through the window per usual, but this time my subconscious decided to give me sass and I had screen-window-vision. Thanks Subconscious. Thanks. For some reason I snapped back to my room as if I hadn't been flying at all and 'woke up.' 

*I'm too dizzy and tired for this shit*

I woke up in bed yet again and did another reality check - dreaming. I wasn't feeling well now. I felt really nauseous and really tired. I was lucid but all I wanted to do was lay in bed. I knew that I could always just do the Dionysus task later, so I decided to stay in bed. I laid down and closed my eyes and thought to my self how strange it was to be sleeping in a dream. I remembered that this was something like one of the gates of dreaming described by Carlos Castaneda or dream yoga or something (I have been here for over six years, you would think I would know my terminology by now). It felt pretty nice actually. Like careless weightlessness.  

*WAY too sick for this shit.*

I false awakened in bed again and did a reality check, except this time my hands looked normal. I was feeling really nauseous now, like I might throw up. I stayed in bed for a few minutes and started hallucinating toy dogs. I realized I needed to puke NOW so for some reason I ran to the kitchen and threw up EVERYWHERE. I really didn't feel well.  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

slept terribly last night. too many people in one hotel room.

*rattle snake*

I was outside at night. I was standing around a bush when I heard a rattle noise, and realized I must be near a rattle snake. 

*Jury Duty*

I was serving jury duty with Kestrel. My chemistry professor and my demonology professor were the lawyers. Four guys were on trial, but I have no idea what for. For jury duty, we were required to take notes and present them to the lawyers. My chemistry professor/lawyer humiliated Kestrel by yelling at her, accusing her of bad note taking. She was then forced off of jury duty. The case was to last about a week and we had to go 8am to 5pm everyday without breaks. 

*farms for raves*

A friend of a friend invited me to go to a 'rave' which really turned out to be just a generic dance club. This friend of a friend was really crazy. She kept talking about how fun cocaine was. I was surprised that my friend liked this girl, cause I was finding her really annoying. 

When we arrived at the dance club, I recognized that I had been there before. What I didn't realize was that I had been there IN ANOTHER DREAM a year or so ago. I am sure of this, since I remember the weird zigzagging glass ceiling/second story that people could dance on.

Off to the side of the club was a farm. A legit farm whose purpose was to help women meet men. If a girl wanted a relationship, then she would enter on the left hand side of the farm that was mazey looking. If she just wanted to hook up, then she would enter on the right hand side, where it was just open fields. The main complaint that I heard though was that men would just screw women over by entering on the left hand side and seducing/lying to an impressionable female to get in her pants.

----------


## Queen Zukin

thirsty DEILD hell and the longest DEILD chain I've ever had. I'm sorry, Ginger, if you ever read this. We've been apart for a week now and a girl has her needs...

*WalMart's new policies*

I was in the car with a bunch of my fellow housemates, including Kestrel and Ginger. I was asleep in the back seat when we pulled up to WalMart. My friend needed to go in to buy a TV and I followed her in because I had nothing better to do. When I tried to leave, they pulled me aside and said that they had a new policy in which they had to search every customer upon exit. I was pissed, and got even more pissed when they said that they were now going to run a test in which they measured how often I shaved my back. WTF. I told them that I had never shaved my back before, but they didn't care. I told them to piss off and the manager came, and he fired some employees because they went too far. My friend left with her TV and winked at me as she snuck by the employees, avoiding altogether getting searched cause they were too busy with me. 

I managed to finally exit the store and waited on the patio for my friend. I had a stick in my hand and started dancing around with the stick, hovering in the air and swinging it around me liked a skilled baton twirler. I realized that I could never do this in real life, mostly because real life physics wouldn't allow me to hover. I decided that I was probably dreaming, and began my quest on searching for a sexy Dionysus. 

Because I'm batshit insane and I still had the stick in my hand, I decided I would ride on the stick like a witch with a broom, except I would have been the LAMEST WITCH EVER riding on a broken ass broom. But whatever, I felt cool. 

There were lots of clouds to choose from today, except I was having the worst time trying to land on one. It's as if my flying skills became MAX HARDCORE but my landing skills became absolutely...nonexistent. I kept totally missing the clouds and dive-bombing into the ground kamikaze style.  :Picard face palm: 



*Fuck this, I'm a dragon.* 

I think I DEILD'd from the previous dream. I was in my parents' backyard and I was determined to land on a freaking cloud. I wanted it to be fuzzy and cottony and wonderful, dammit. But my subconscious was giving me sass, making it hard to even jump and land. 

The sky was clear so I summoned a cloud. But got a mattress.  :Picard face palm:   :Picard face palm:   :Picard face palm: 

Whatever. This would have to do. All I wanted to do right now was restore my faith in my ability to jump and then return to the ground. I tried a few times before I got it. I then summoned some real clouds and flew to them and I managed a landing...and fell straight through them. Jesus Christ.

I landed on the ground and noticed that there were little miniature people running away from me. LOL. Fuck this, I'm a dragon. 

I ravaged their lands with my dark purple claws and laughed as they ran away in fear. Even the ogres ran away. MWAHAHAHA. 

The landscape turned red and I realized I was in Hades, but I was a couple thousand times too big to complete the Hades task, so I decided to keep ravaging instead.

Now that I was in Hades, everything had changed. Instead of humans, ogres, and giants, there were monsters and people being tortured. I pulled up a GIANT fish from the water. The fish consisted only of bones, and on its head it wore some kind of torture device that reminded me of Pyramid Head from Silent Hill. It swam in a lake of blood. Nice. 



*death trap*

I was in a large industrial complex with a team of six or seven other people. There was another team out to kill us. I watched as an opponent built a huge death trap. She had made a large two-story scaffold that would begin rolling when someone stepped in the trap. The victim would be distracted by movement from their peripheral vision from the opposite direction and would be squashed when the scaffold crushed them. I saw two of my team mates die this way. Ironically, we were the one wearing the bloody aprons so we may have been the bad guys, actually. 



*Cemetery Lyfe*

I DEILD'd from the previous dream and woke up in my father's bedroom. I got up out of bed and looked out the window. The entire backyard looked like a cemetery. Even our house looked like a giant mausoleum. It was really beautiful, but creepy. It extended to our neighbors' houses and yards. It looked almost mythical. 



*Cemetery lyfe 2*

I DEILD'd from the previous dream and woke up again in my father's bedroom. The windows were slightly different. They had small square panes in them. I went to the window and looked out again, and everything was still gothic looking. I wanted to explore so I flew through the window and flew around a bit. 



*Knives*

I DEILD'd and 'woke up' AGAIN in my father's bed. I felt really drowsy this time, like the bed had a magnetic pull. I got myself out of bed, did a reality check to confirm, and noticed a large pile of knives laying across the room. All of the knives were made of brass. They all looked badass enough to slay a demon with. There was a knife that had a large (~a foot) cross on it. The bottom of the cross then became a blade. It looked neat, but completely inefficient. I chose a smaller knife that I decided would be able to cut through anything and decided to try it out on the window. 

As soon as I touched the knife to the window, the window cracked, broke, and fell in pieces to the floor. There were red curtains on the window, and I made tears in them too because why not, and this knife was cool. 




*Punter*

I DEILD'd from the previous dream and yet again woke up in my father's bedroom. I was feeling super 'thirsty' and decided to go see who my options were. I went downstairs to the kitchen and found a whole new family living there as well. I spotted a decent looking young man.

"Hey, what's your name?" I asked as flirtatiously as I could. 

"Punter," he replied. I wasn't sure what he said at first. Punter? Did he mean Gunther?

"Come again?"

"Punter," he said again and smiled. Whatever. I wasn't going to be picky about names. 

"Wanna have sex?" I asked bluntly. He smiled. 

We started doing it on the floor when the entire family walked in. OMG. Instead of being disgusted, they started cheering and asking who could go next LOL. It was a huge clusterfuck. But I woke up before it got too good.  :Sad: 



*The Clothesman*

I DEILD'd again from the previous dream and cursed to myself that the dream didn't last longer. I had again woken up in my father's bedroom (to clarify, this isn't some weird Freud fetish. I'm staying at my grandparents' house right now and the room I'm staying in is similar to my dad's, so my subconscious is getting confused). I wasn't about to give up on my quest to get un-thirsty. 

I opened the door from the bedroom and standing immediately on the other side was a man holding a bunch of clothes on hangers. He wasn't too old and looked decent enough, so I invited him downstairs to you-know-what. He looked really nervous and first I assumed it was because he was a maid/butler/something (he was also dressed in a tuxedo) and had work to do. I assured him that the clothes didn't matter, but that didn't ease his nervousness. I realized, only when we started getting it on, that he was a virgin as he didn't know what to do with himself. I tried to help, but to no ease. Fuck you, subconscious. 



*The Neighbor's House*

I DEILD'd from the last dream and woke up in the same place again. I felt as if I was really starting to exhaust my options here, so I flew to the neighbors house. It looked really dark inside. I flew through the window. None of the lights were on, but people were standing in the dark. It was really unnerving, so I left. Not sure what I did after that.



*The Soft Man*

I DEILD'd again but this time woke up in an apartment complex. I walked out to the balcony, and saw that I was probably on the seventh or eighth floor. I looked around and saw a man on the balcony below me. I dropped down to him. He looked _really_ weird. He looked like a Sim in 3D. I touched his hand and at first I couldn't feel him, but slowly was able to. He felt unnaturally soft. Really unnaturally soft. I woke up while feeling his softness. I don't think I would have gone for him anyways, he was too unnatural looking. 



*The Priest*

I DEILD'd again from the last dream. I was now really confident in my DEILD'ing abilties and knew exactly when I start moving around even if no image had appeared yet. YAY. At least something good came from being thirsty. Speaking of that, I still wasn't about to give up (but maybe soon, I kept 'waking' up really drowsy). I left the house. It was snowy outside. I walked down the street a little and saw a priest walking with his wife. I walked up to him and started talking to him. 

"Won't your wife mind if we start getting it on right here?" I asked him. 

"Ha! She's deaf and blind. She'd never know the difference!" He laughed. Oh my. I heard a choir singing in the church next to us and felt myself waking up again. I just decided to give up the man-hunt for now and just chill.



*Body Jewelry*

DEILD'd again from the last dream and woke up in the same bedroom. I was getting frustrated about how my dreams kept getting cut short. I knew that it was partly caused by the fact that I am always compulsively thinking about how I'm asleep in bed right now (hence my high level of lucidity), so I decided to try focusing on something else. Kestrel was nearby and there was a display case full of body jewelry. I looked inside it. There were pieces of all different sizes and colors. I focused my attention to one that looked like a small penny with President Lincoln on it. I looked away and then back, and the figure on the penny had become a pirate. I did so again and he became George Washington. Kestrel took my attention away from the display case, but I forgot what happened afterward. 



*fall weather*

I DEILD'd again and woke up in the same bedroom. I was getting really tired now. Not just of DEILD'ing repeatedly, but I was getting literally exhausted and wanted to stay in bed. I'm not sure if it was because of Kestrel's supplement that I took, or because I had so much 'awake' activity in my dreams. I literally dragged myself out of bed and went downstairs and into the front yard. It was windy and the leaves were falling off of the trees. I heard some commotion in the distance, which sounded like fireworks. I heard the voice of an older woman calling my name. I turned around and saw her sitting on a large rock in the flower garden. She asked me why I wasn't wearing my winter coat. 

"Well, I don't feel awfully cold," I responded. I looked down at what I was wearing. I had on a flowy red shirt and gray sweatpants that flared at the leg.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Trying to write this having a bit too much to drink D:

*Moon Bus(Van)*

I was on the highway with my mother and father in a van. I was sitting in the back middle seat when I realized that I was dreaming. I decided this was a great opportunity to go to the moon, for whatever reason. I launched the car off of the highway and it was awesome. I usually fly into space with just my own body, so this wasm pretty different. A lot less rocky and bumpy. And pretty cool. And for a moment I shedded a tear because it reminded me of Nomad's Moon Bus  :Crying: . Miss you Nomad! It was awesome driving to the moon instead of flying, except then I hit a giant tower because I can't drive worth shit and we died. 

*The Lonely Galaxy*

My "family" and I lived in a galaxy at the corner of the universe. We decided that we wanted to go visit another galaxy in the center of the universe. Because our galaxy was so out of the way of all of the other galaxies, our galaxy was called "The Lonely Galaxy." So we space ship traveled to a center galaxy and in the process we did some Interstellar shit and went into the future exactly triptillion years. I went to a party in the center galaxy that looked like the rich people from Hunger Games and we did shots and stuff. I discovered that the people from the planet got a "Mentor" when they were around 11 or 12 or something. The "Mentor" was some mythological being and it wasn't always good. I remember watching the dream video footage from a little girl who was being haunted in her dreams from her Mentor. He was kind of evil. He looked like some kind of ice god. I really wanted a mentor, and was jealous of the people of this world.

My "family" and I stayed on this planet long enough that I got some street cred and got a mentor of my own. Except he was skyscraper-tall and looked like the iron man. My "family" and I were about to go back to our home galaxy in our old ass spaceship, but my mentor gave us a new spaceship cause apprently our spaceship wouldm take 450 years to get back to our home planet. I think I'm geetting drunker shit. So he gave us a new spaceship and also wanted to show us our "place" in the universe. Like one of those maps that shows you how small you are in the universe kind of. So he showed us our place in the universe. Our galaxy was located in a grocery store which was cool. But then he showed us that our galaxy was a fruit cup. Which I promise to you would be a lot more better if I wasn't drunk while writing this I''m sorry. 

*Slippery Mountain*

Kestrel and I had been apparently camping on a mountain which I have no recollection of but I did remember in the beginnning of the dream. So we were evacuating the mountain and soooo many people were leaving. The mountain had dried ice which was super slippery and people were dying but that was OK because they made a fence so less people died. We escaped the mountain and so did lots of dogs. 

*Stanley Kubrick's dream*

I was at my parents' house and their bathroom had flooded. The bathroom was at least two inches deep in water and I was trying to plunge the toilet, but I only made the situation worse. I resorted to trying to dump the water out of the bathroom outside so it didn't damage the floor, but then my father began yelling at me for wasting water. I flew up into the air, and because of this realized I was dreaming. Some weird ass music was playing, exactly like some music from Stanley Kubrick's The Shining except Cracked.com's version was closer: 





Regardless, it was bone breakingly creepy. I thought it would be fun to fly to the moon but when I got there I discovered it was 2D, like a sign floating in the air. Made even creepier by that background music. My subconscious must not have been happy that morning.  Eventhe clouds were weird and looked like something in minecraft. It was unsettling. And it was dark and weird outside. I kept flying and people started screaming and stuff. 
I FA'd and 'woke up' on the roof of my parents' house. I took a cloud down to get off the roof and didn't bother to reality check.

----------


## Queen Zukin

July 8th - no recall

----------


## Queen Zukin

July 9th

*Ginger Flies*

Ginger and I were getting it on when I realized that I didn't remember how we got here, and also why we were doing it with our clothes on. 

"Something ain't right," I thought. I also noticed some weird ass green goo on Ginger's shoulder. I stopped and did a reality check and felt silly doing it in front of Ginger, and felt even sillier saying out loud, "I think I'm dreaming!" 

I decided to fly, because always why not. I told Ginger what we should do, and he said that he knew of a really great way out of the house in a different housemate's room. I insisted that we could just jump out of/walk through our window, but decided to follow him. When we got to our housemate's room, I looked out the window and noticed that our house was conjoined to a church. This was an even worse way to get outside of the house! 

I made him go first, since I didn't want my subconscious to make him disappear. I watched him fly out of the window and he crashed into a building. I laughed and flew over to him, where I decided to take advantage of him. And it was awesome. 

*Bernie Sanders*

I was resting in bed with Ginger. I was trying to fall asleep and take off my glasses, but they kept reappearing on my face. I was getting pretty freaked out since this wouldn't stop and I had removed enough glasses from my face that they were starting to pile up. Ginger woke up and also started having the same problem. 

We heard a knock on our door. It opened and Bernie Sanders appeared. He told us that he was responsible for this freakish supernatural thing and that he was doing it because we were living in sin. Thanks Bernie.

*The Dolphin Man*

My parents and I were staying at a very fancy hotel. Apparently, my dad was close friends with the owner of the hotel and his wife. In the basement, they had a very large pool where they placed various aquatic creatures. At one point, there were dolphins. A dolphin kept nudging me and I rode on its back haha.

Later when we were out on the town, my dad gets a message that his friend, the owner of the hotel, has killed his wife. I'm starting to think that this might not be a good hotel to stay at, but my dad persists. Later, we get another next that the owner of the hotel has also killed someone who works in his kitchen. 

*Looking for the Right Room*

I had another dream in which I was walking around with my mother. We were trying to find the hotel room that we would be staying at, but to no avail. I was mostly just following her through this dream. 

At one point, my mom was longboarding through the parking lot, trying to get to a different hotel building. I asked her why she was longboarding and suddenly someone behind me remarks, "because I love to!" He was asian and looked to be in his lower twenties. He scared me, since I didn't realize he had been behind me. I kept seeing this guy in different parts of my dream. Sometimes he would be walking into the hotel with a date, or having a conversation in another building.

----------


## Queen Zukin

July 10

*Breaking In*

I was with some of my housemates, including Ginger. We were walking back and fourth between two different houses. I was having trouble staying on the ground while walking, which is my dreamsign. I did a reality check - dreaming. I flew briefly when I got the notion that maybe it would be fun to break into people's houses and see what/who was inside. The first house I stopped at was a pale color. The neighborhood looked familiar, and I realized that I had been there in a previous dream. I walked up to the window and looked inside before walking through the door. The house was empty. Boring. I called out for someone. Finally, I came across a blonde teenage girl. Looking to get a reaction, I told her that there was an intruder in her house. She pulled a knife out and started looking for him. I flew out of the house and into a new one. I landed in a teenage boy's bedroom. I chatted and stuff with him for a good while, since I could feel that he had real energy. That was pretty cool. No idea who this kid was, though. 

I woke up and tried to DEILD but failed and fell into a non-lucid in which the boy I visited previously had been murdered, and I was trying to find out who his killer was. 

*scrabble dream*

I was playing scrabble with my neighbor in the middle of the street. A huge storm was brewing on the horizon. All of the neighborhood kids were freaking out about it.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Finding Dionysus*

I was at my grandparent's house when I realized I was dreaming as I was again having trouble staying on the ground while walking. I couldn't believe I was dreaming at first. It had been such a LONG day. We had spent the entire day cooking a meal for my grandmother. I was even more horrified upon the realization that I couldn't remember WHEN I had last gone to sleep. I remembered that I had gone to bed last night - but there was no way in high hell that I could STILL possibly be asleep. It had felt like WAY too much time had passed. 

I shrugged my shoulders and decided to find Dionysus for the ToTY. I looked out the window. It was night time outside. I turned around and looked out the window again, expecting Dionysus to be there. Nope. I tried again and a chest of drawers appeared. Also not exactly what I was looking for. I tried looking out the front door. An alligator appeared. NOPE. I hate alligators. I gave up and decided to fly to Dionysus instead. 

I flew across some farm land before seeing people partying on the flattened roof of a silo. There was a farmhouse nearby. I landed on the top of the flattened roof of the silo and asked the party goers if any of them knew where I could find Dionysus. 

Two party goers came up to me claiming that they were Dionysus. 

"Gods can shape shift," I remarked, "so if you are Dionysus prove it to me by shape shifting!" 

One of the guys frowned and solemnly sulked away. The other winked and began shifting into a creepy volcanic creature.

"That's enough!! I get it!!" I yelled out, slightly frightened. He smiled. 

"So what do you want from me, mortal?" Dionysus asked. Dionysus was hot. He had dark skin and a very muscular build. 

"I challenge you to a drinking contest!" I exclaimed. 

"With what? That half empty bottle of wine?" He added, pointing his eyes to the wine bottle I had brought with me from my grandparent's house, "We can do better than that, now." 

I woke up...

*Dionysus's Sex Dungeon*

I DEILD'd back into a dream from the last one. I was standing in the kitchen when I heard my phone vibrate. I checked it - Dionysus had texted me! He told me he was waiting for me in the farmhouse by the silo.

I flew out of the house and looked for the silo and farmhouse. I was ultimately relieved when I found it in its exact same condition as before. Nothing had changed.

I landed on the ground and saw many mythical creatures running about. They were fighting with each other as if they were training for battle. 

After observing all of the creatures, I walked inside the farmhouse and my breath was taken away. Dionysus had a sex dungeon. 

The room was very basic. Wooden planks for walls and hay on the floor. To my immediate right were bottles of vodka. To my immediate left was a tied up girl. There were other people in the room, probably his servants as they seemed to be helping Dionysus. 

This next part might come off as a break in my lucidity - but let me just remind you - Dionysus was _hot_. 

He motioned for me to get on the ground next to the girl. I did as I was told. As he went at it with the other tied up girl, his servants began taking off my clothes and tying me up. Sexual tension was building. As he finished with the other girl, he looked over at me like a piece of steak. He got up and hovered over me. 

"Wait!" I yelled, "we still have to have a drinking contest!!!" 

Dionysus paused for a moment and added SO CHEEKILY, "By the looks of it, I think I've already won." 

OMG. DAMN YOU DIONYSUS. 

I may have gotten to see Dionysus's sexy hot naked body, but I woke up right before anything happened. 

So...I lost against Dionysus in a drinking contest because of my distractability to hot men. But I will find Dionysus again. And I will prevail. 


*another stupid school bus dream*

I keep having this nearly exact same dream, but usually forgetting to write them down since they are so insignificant and easy to forget. In the dream, it was again the end of a highschool school day, and again I realized that I had no means of getting home, because yet again I had forgotten that the buses stopped going to my street. And AGAIN I tried to run out to the school buses before they left the parking lot and again most had left before I got there.

I hopped on a random bus, hoping it would take me at least a little bit closer to my neighborhood, since it would be a five hour walk or something. I saw Kestrel on the bus and asked her if the bus actually went across the state to her hometown. 

"Nah," she replied, "I'm going to the museum." Darn. I decided to get off the bus at the first stop, which was a library. 

*Orientation Day*

It was orientation day at my pharmacy school. Everyone had driven up to my state instead to have lunch at my university. We talked and ate. There were a lot of know-it-alls there. 


*Snow Monster*

I was walking back to my house from campus. It was really snowy. Students were having fun decorating their house with snow and lights. I witnessed two frat boys being scared by a girl and she chased them down the street. When I got to her house, I told a random boy behind me to watch out for her. We raced down the street. 

*Ginger High*

This may have been a part of the last dream, not sure. I walked into our house to discover that my housemates were having a party. A massive party. I saw Ginger smoking pot, which came as a huge surprise to me as he has never done drugs.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Primordial Lucid*

I forgot how I became lucid, but remember exactly when I did. It was night time outside and I flew through a window and up into the sky with the intention of finding Dionysus and completing a ToTY. As soon as I launched into the air, The Lion Sleeps Tonight began to play. It was purrrfect because the stars were so bright and I could see the bright pinkness of the Milky Way shining through. It was wonderful! And this song made it even better. It was as if I was flying through a primordial Earth. I flew past swamps and hills and forests all under that beautiful sky. I tried to land once, but I landed badly and landed in a gooey marsh! 

*Yet Another School Dream*

Again, I dreamed that I was back in high school and trying to navigate my classes. I think my mind is starting off exactly where the last school dream ended, because I had the same class schedule as the previous dreams and my eighth grade math teacher was trying to teach us linear algebra  ::D: . I was so surprised to learn that I actually wasn't failing. The only major difference in this dream was that I was naked, which usually I don't even mind. I found clothes later in my backpack. Also, at some point I was driving a car naked around my neighborhood. 

*After school Activities*

I was having another dream that I was back in my old highschool, or maybe it was even the same dream as before, when I realized that I was dreaming. I walked into a random classroom and saw some people standing about. They were discussing having an orgie  ::chuckle:: . I joined in. 


*Kadim*

My cousin was staying at my parents house with me. He had gone into a coma and a spirit had possessed his body, like in Insidious. But my cousin also had a twin brother that was sometimes possessed. His name was Kadim. And no one knew what the hell was going on with him.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Went camping with Kestrel so am a bit behind. didn't sleep well that weekend though

July 20th

*Rollercoasters!*

I forgot how I became lucid, but I did and proceeded to fly in the air to find Dionysus and finally win a drinking battle against him. I flew up into the clouds and began looking for the silo, but I saw a rollercoaster park instead. This could prove to be awesome. 

I flew down to the amusement park and landed beside a red rollercoaster. It reminded me a lot of Roller Coaster Tycoon. Everyone was lined up in the same que styled fashion and some people looked digital. Knowing it was a dream, I rushed to the front of the line and got in the next available seat. Even though I knew it was a dream, I could still feel being afraid of heights and appreciated the realism. I'm in a lazy mood, so I'll tl;dr and say that the rollercoaster was great to ride. Kestrel and I went next to a supposed 3D rollercoaster, but it was a bit of a shame. We ran to a pizza place (cutting in line again, ofc) but I woke up right after sinking my teeth into that beautiful slice. I think I DEILD'd back into another lucid, but I can't remember well since I'm just now writing this down the day after.

_July 21_

*demon on the porch*

I was at my parents' house and the electricity was out. The house was spooky. I got a call from my father that there was something wrong with my mother and sister, and he thought that a demon was out to eat them. I frantically rushed about in the dark house trying to find them but there was no evidence of them whatsoever. When I came back downstairs, I looked through the backdoor window and saw a tall humanoid silhouette standing on the porch.  I was pissed off that it had messed with my family, so I opened the door and rushed at it with a furious attack scream. Its face was pretty hideous. I woke up mid-scream, screaming IRL.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*really, really angry*

I was really angry at someone, which is rare, because I hardly ever get angry-angry. 

*Minecraft Dream*

I was in a Minecraft map that had a dragon that would appear ever so often and wreak havoc on everything and everyone it could find. We tried to make houses to hide away from it, but it could sniff us out and kill us. The houses were actually pretty extravagant, looking more real-life than game visuals.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Gorilla*

My mom adopted a gorilla. And two cheetahs. And several parakeets. And a couple monkeys. I got to know the gorilla really well. We became super tight, speaking in sign language. He was like a brother to me. I became really sad when I realized that I am about to be moving across the country in a couple weeks and realized that this gorilla would no longer have a friend, since my mom had no longer been paying attention to any of the animals that she adopted. I knew that taking the gorilla to my apartment was not an option. I felt really sad, since both the gorilla and I had become so close that it would be tragic to lose such a friend. 

*Flying with my hoops*

I discovered that I could fly with my hula hoops, which should have caused a RC but didn't. I even thought about the possibility of it being a dream, but disregarded it. 

*Red Tattoo*

The tattoo on my leg became red and really, really faded looking. I visited the tattoo artist but he turned into Eugene Lang from Buzzfeed. He was renting an office in our university stacks. I told him what had happened to my tattoo, but he only offered to go out for drinks later. 

*Unexpected Visitor*

I was at my mother's house when I heard a knock on the door. I immediately thought it was a package that I had been expecting. I opened the door and to my great surprise an acquaintance of mine stood before me. I introduced him to my mother and asked him how his study abroad experience had been. I really hadn't been expecting to see him and wondered how he got my address.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Bunnies*

I was at my mom's house when a couple of white rabbits hopped into the kitchen and to the living room. I think my mom wanted to adopt them like she did the gorillas, hahaha. I was playing with them for awhile when I noticed that on their tongues were long black spikes. They had the same creepy spike material on their feet too. It was creepy, but I let them craw on me anyways.

*Dizzy*

I was on top of a really tall scaffold with a couple housemates and Kestrel. We were waiting for someone to pick us up. I started to get really dizzy - like "I've had way too much to drink" kind of dizzy. I laid down and they helped me walk down the scaffold and I collapsed from dizzyness when we reached the ground. 

*My sister*

My sister was visiting. We had just gotten back in the car from seeing a movie at the theater. We got into some kind of argument, like we usually do, and she started to swerve the car around the parking lot. I knew she was just trying to provoke a fear reaction, so I sat back, pretended nothing was happening, and refused to let her feed off my energy. 

*Floppy Breadsticks*

I was lucid (bad recall on how it came about). I wanted to find Dionysus once and for all and finally kick his ass at his own game. I flew into the air and looked for that all too familiar silo. I flew across miles of farms and attempted to land, but the land turned into giant floppy bread sticks in the water. I sat on a floppy bread stick that was floating in the ocean and just closed my eyes for a second. I realized how surprisingly clear my mind was and enjoyed it and the sun while I sat on my floppy breadstick in the ocean.

----------


## Queen Zukin

_July 29_

*Loaf of Bread*

I puppy walked into my parents' house. Naturally, we adopted it because we've been doing that the past few dreams anyways. My puppy turned into a kitten and I loved it very much. I realized that I am moving away very soon and my new apartment wouldn't allow pets. But maybe I could sneak it in. 

I snuck the kitten into the new apartment and was dismayed to find that the single room I was promised turned out to be just four people living in one big room. To make matters worse, my kitten turned into a sliced loaf of bread and died. I cried, a lot. Ginger just laughed at that IRL and now he is going to sleep on the other side of the bed. Just kidding. I love you. 
_
July 30_

*Starlight*

It was the middle of the night and I was visiting the Shut Ins National Park. I was on the hunt for some kind of frog, for whatever reason. I looked out at the starry night and saw a projection of the United States map in the sky. WTF. But it was kind of pretty. I took a picture. Soon it was morning and a park ranger told me that I didn't have a parking pass and I would have to pay a fine. I realized that I had driven all the way to Missouri in Kestrel's van. Shit.  I looked for the keys but they were nowhere. I literally looked the entire park and then checked my pockets again and there they were. Derp. 

I got in the car and drove away without paying the ticket. But the car was way out of my control and I started hitting people left and right. I even ran over a motorcyclist. My initial reaction was to freak out - of course - but I realized that this was probably a dream and that I needed to calm the fuck down. I was especially hinted to the fact that this was probably a dream when a scene from Grand Turismo started playing on Kestrel's dashboard. So I just calmed the f down (no reality check, tho) and kept hitting people on my merry way home. 

*just some backflips*

I knew that I was dreaming - shitty recall on how it happened, though it was a low level lucid anyways. Ginger and Kestrel were with me and we went flying outside. There was a gothic cathedral outside. Kestrel and I had (in iRL) watched Nightmare on Elm Street _Dream Warriors_ the night before, so I still had that on my mind. I decided to master my backflips. I think later we were in a room doing something else...lost lucidity when I got distracted by my housemates.

----------


## Queen Zukin

* mysterious lucid #1*

I don't remember this one very much, much I remember being not very appreciative of Ginger when he rolled over and woke me up from it. 

*mysterious lucid #2*

Same as above. 

*ALL the food!*

I was washing my hands in the bathroom when I noticed that the soap dispensers looked weird. I did a reality check - dreaming. I walked down the hall with Kestrel and was happy to find that our house was connected to a restaurant! There was so much good looking food! Since I was lucid, I decided to eat ALL THE FOOD.  :mwahaha: 

The restaurant was crowded and the food on people's plates looked spectacular. There was chicken and turkey and everything. But what caught my eye was the desserts. In a glass case they presented their options. There was chocolate mousse, Oreo mousse, pumpkin mousse, and a bowl of what looked like colorful Bubble Tea bubbles. I ordered ALL of them.  ::D:  

Kestrel and I sat down at a wooden table and our waiter brought us our treasures. I was in total heaven. I love food. So much. Everything tasted so fabulous. The waiter even brought out a bowl of green and yellow bubbles (from Bubble Tea or etc) as a dessert. It tasted like a completely new taste. It was very sweet but earthy. I couldn't believe that I was actually feeling _full_. This was a dream! I wasn't supposed to be able to feel full! 

We got up from the table and looked around the other parts of the restaurant. The walls had tanks full of fish and lobster. 

*This Exact Same School Dream Again*

I keep having the same dream OVER and OVER again. It always follows the same plot: I'm back in high school (4-5 years ago) and I'm probably going to be late but I don't care. But I don't have a way to get home, since the bus routes no longer go to my neighborhood. What's even weirder is that I have the _exact same class schedule in every dream - though I've never had this schedule IRL._ First thing in the morning is my 8th grade math teacher, then a lab class if it's a Tuesday, otherwise it is a social studies class and then an English class. WTF.

This dream specifically focused on the lab portion (though I also got to, unfortunately, experience the rest of the school day as well). My lab partner and I had to measure the rate of cooling between different species of liquefied metal. Our thermometer wasn't working right and we were crunched for time. I also had to finish two ten page essays that night. It wasn't a happy day.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Running*

Ginger and I were running through a woody area near campus. I looked down and saw that I was wearing my boot (I broke my foot a couple days ago IRL). I realized that my foot was now mostly healed and I could run again! This was amazing! I ran happily with Ginger.  And then I woke up and had to pee. I got on my crutches and tripped and fell.  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

The past while has been super shitty since I broke my foot, which means I'm crutching all day, which means my wrists hurt too bad to type up my dreams by the time I have some free time. Luckily, I'm typing up my adventures early today. Because my adventures last night were super weird...

 I typed about half of this up before I got called in for surgery, finishing it now

*Little Stone House*

I don't recall how, but I became lucid. I was determined to finish the Dionysus ToTY, so I flew overhead above neighborhoods and scouted out a possible Dionysus lair. I came to a little stone house and knocked on the door. My recall is iffy here since it happened in the early part of the night and I didn't write anything down in the morning. I think that I may have woken up, though. 

*Freddy Krueger*

I was being stalked by Freddy Krueger. I was lucid, but it was still creepy. I was in a cafeteria-basement. He was standing on the other side of the room and I was telepathically making DCs fight him for me. He was laughing it all off. I realized that I could flip this situation to my advantage and make HIM into Dionysus!  :mwahaha: 

So, and I can't believe I'm typing this, I seduced Freddy Krueger. Because every time I try to challenge Dionysus to a drinking contest, I wind up trying to get laid instead. So why should this time be any different? In my defense, he wasn't burned-looking. He actually looked pretty normal despite his claw hands.

 I lured him to his hot and steamy boiler room. [writing this post-op now] His Freddy Krueger guise melted off and I could see he was someone who was going through some heavy stuff. He kept trying to cut me with his knive-fingers and I bled. It was rough. Too lazy to go into detail. 

*demonic vampires*

Some kind of cult of vampires who were possessed by demons. They were taking over the world.

*Bernard*

Was lucid and being stalked by that Freddy Krueger character again. Since it was a dream and I had remembered the previous dream where I realized there was a real person under that mask, I just melted off the mask and demanded him to tell me his name. He was super reluctant, but told me I could call him Bernard. 

*Pools and Stuff*

I was walking on a street, lucid. Came into a building with three indoor pools. Felt like I was being watched and throughout the entire dream I recognized the same faces over and over again. I turned things into cake and ate them. I'm too lazy to post all of them, but I had had lucids before this one with Bernard so I called his name and he appeared out of thin air. He appeared with three other military-uniformed people. Told me to be careful of pulling people out of dreams like that, as he was clearly involved in one. They ran out with the three military guys chasing and shooting after him.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Once in a Green Moon*

Kestrel was really excited to show me a place that she had discovered. It was about a town over and through the woods. The roadways were flooded with water and people were boating and swimming in them. It looked like a lot of fun so we went to swim in the water. Kestrel was very excited about all of this and wanted to show her parents. I rode with her to pick up her parents and we headed back to the flooded city. On the way back, I was looking up into the sky when I noticed that the moon was green! How very curious! I kept looking at it and noticed that it was also spurting green slime! The moon was definitely getting closer and closer to us. 

*Another School Dream*

I was in high school again. It was the end of the day, and like all of these previous school dreams, I was racing to get to the afternoon bus home even though I knew that they could only get me halfway to my house. This time, I was particularly struggling with all of the books I had to carry and my locker was all jammed up.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Alien Groupon*

Kestrel had bought a groupon for a vacation. Except it wasn't like a cruise or anything. Essentially, you would go to a warehouse where they would anesthetize you and your friends and transport your mind to a virtual reality game. In the game, you were locked in a crashed spaceship (that had fallen back down to Earth) with your team mates. The world had been taken over by alien zombies with super powers. So it pretty much really sucked to leave the spaceship at all. 

*Flooded City*

Kestrel was driving my parents and I on a narrow road that was becoming increasingly more flooded. It seemed that there was a lake right off the side of the road that was flooding badly. I was really afraid that we were going to slide off of the road and drown in our car.

----------


## KestrelKat

So Freddy's real name is Bernard :O

----------


## Queen Zukin

I'm typing this up on my phone while waiting for something to start IRL. Most of my dreams lately have had the common element of me discovering that my foot is no longer broken and I can frolic and dance to my hearts content. Those are nice dreams until I wake up. I slept really good last night but can't remember much. The night before I dreamed that I was a man who worked as a car mechanic. My girlfriend pulled her car in and told me that there was a severed hand in the trunk and she didn't know what to do with it. Well I also didn't know so we took a cross country flight where we had an orgy at the back of the plane.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Phone again. Dreamed that Ginger discovered that he could... Erm...vibrate. This lead to some interesting expeditions later...
Had another dream where I again discovered that I could walk again! At least my recurring high school dreams are gone now.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I need to start physically writing down my dreams again now that I am all moved in to my new apartment. Especially because last night I had one that I should have remembered. The part of the dream that lingers the most is the memory of someone else's energy. I remember the feeling perfectly, but the contents of the dream are a scrambled loss. Before that, I remember dreaming about moving out of my old apartment-house. It was raining and there were grave statues in the yard. After I had to go to work, but some reality television producers brought in a case full of - I REMEMBER NOW

wtf

I was in a three story warehouse/school/house/something. There were a lot of people there, I think they were students. There was a school shooter and I was hiding in the basement where there was a bunch of boxes, but the energy-feeling wasn't coming from the school shooter. I still can't identify where it was coming from! The school shooter must've been a DC, especially since I had a hunch about what he was going to do beforehand. Whoever's energy it was, it came from a young man. The energy felt black and green (not in a bad way). I think I may have befriended him at some point, and I think this may have been back in the restaurant, or a kitchen? There was something else in the restaurant/kitchen that was capturing my attention and something/someone else(DC-wise) that was asking me a lot of questions. 

Eh now I can't remember anything else!

----------


## Queen Zukin

I meant to get lucid last night and catch the little butterfly that swam through my dream last night, but couldn't become lucid.  :Sad:  I guess my subconscious is still (very reasonably) preoccupied with having moved away to a different state, starting pharmacy school, and having a broken foot. I'll try again tonight! 

*Hooping in the Shower*

I was in a big, dark room full of showers. They were communal-shower styled and the lights were off. Someone had brought glow sticks in the room and turned on music. People were dancing and of course I was hula hooping. I discovered that I had the ability to levitate if I hooped a certain way and figured out how to do a neat leg trick. There were also ceiling fans and I was trying hard not to get hit by them. At one point, a new group of people had walked in and there was a small Asian guy watching me hula hoop. I usually don't care when people watch me hula hoop, but this time I was naked so it was a little bit weirder but whatever. Some girls also had the bright idea to plug in a hairdryer and then drop it in the water. 

*A Small Overreaction*

I was at a dinner party where everyone had to bring their own dish. I was making the dish while at the dinner party. It was supposed to be a stir fry with chicken and beef, but the recipe also called for smoking it. Kestrel and Ginger were both there helping to make the dish alongside me. It was really crowded so we went to the apartment nextdoor to cook our meal. Our host had told us that the apartment owners were away on vacation and they wouldn't mind if we borrowed their stove. 

We went outside on the porch while we waited for our meal to cook. I looked to the right and noticed a redneck man sitting on his porch. There was a giant hamster wheel in his front yard and bunnies were running on it. Strange. He yelled some derogatory comments at us and so we went back inside. 

While I was stressing about finishing the meal in time, Ginger said something to me that I took major offense to. Instead of talking it out like I rational person, I left everything on the stove and ran out the door crying. I ran out the apartment and past the redneck and down the street. I was so distraught that I joined the circus. I'm not kidding. 

I became an apprentice to the circus's pharmacist. We specialized in cats. We would take cats that had been abused and used as cat-fighters and we tried to hypnotize them into being normal cats. It almost never worked. One day, the pharmacist let me in on a secret. 

"I've been watching everyone here," he whispered, "and I have a hunch..." 

"and??" I leaned in, curious. 

"All of our staff...they are aliens," he said strongly. 

Uh huh. 

"Watch closely. If they keep eye contact longer than normal...They are aliens." 



UHHHHH HUHHH. 

I left his tent-office (appropriate, when you work in a circus) and started looking around at all of the staff. Not that I was taking his suggestion seriously, but know I couldn't stop thinking about it. I noticed quickly, actually, that they did hold eye contact longer than a normal person would. And what was stranger, was that when I maintained the eye contact, blue sparks of electricity came from their aura. I felt like they were noticing that I was catching on, so it was time to leave the circus.

I went back to the apartment and found Kestrel and Ginger still waiting on me. The contents of my food where still sitting on the stove. It (somehow) became apparent then that the apartment in which we were residing was home to aliens. Of course. 

*Strawberry Hula*

I was with Kestrel at a restaurant. I had just eaten though, so I only ordered a drink. I thought the name of the drink was appropriate for me since it was called _Strawberry Hula_. Kestrel got a burger. 

*Lots of Pools*

Ginger and I were in a mansion. The mansion had a lot of pools. 

*Sexy Cow* 

I was living in a kingdom where the princess was about to get married to her prince. Unfortunately, the prince fell off a building a died. So instead we got a new princess and she married a demon-cow, because she thought it was sexy. And to my embarrassment, I kind of agreed.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Godspeed, please.*

My mother and I were driving through town. I was studying for some exam in the back seat using flashcards. We pulled over for gas, but we couldn't find the diesel. A local told us we could find it about a town over. We started driving there when the road became like a brick tunnel. We were following signs on the walls to get to the town. Somehow, my mother and I got separated and I reached the "town" before she did. Except, the town was a waiting area for an airport gate. I took a seat. My nose was super stuffed up. Sitting behind me I noticed a little girl and her bald father. 

We loaded onto the plane. Kestrel and Ginger were on the plane too, sitting beside and behind me respectively. A good friend from another class was sitting in the row next to me. The plane was incredibly tiny. It probably sat around twenty people max. I kept thinking about all of those horror stories I have heard about how smaller planes are more likely to crash than bigger planes are. And it really, REALLY, didn't help that our pilot was dressed like an absolute slob. He was wearing a tattered, white T-shirt. So tattered, in fact, that it exposed half of his torso and his belly hung out. I tried to take a Snapchat picture of this to my friend to express how dire of a situation this was becoming. 

The plane started moving and gaining speed, trying to take off. I noticed that we were taking off from a highway near a large city. 


*The Hose Man*

Kestrel and I were at the mouth of a cave that had a river rushing down into it. People, even young children, were sliding down the river and into the abyss. Because we are brave and dumb, we decided to have a go at it too, even though it looked SUPER dangerous. 

We slid on our butts down the very steep river/cave/mountain thing. We quickly realized that it was actually a waterslide! Someone had carved the inside of the cave into a waterslide. About 1/4 of the way down, we noticed that there was a door randomly carved into one of the cave walls. 

We opened the door. The door lead to a mini-game room. The room was black and green and filled with fog. The purpose of the mini-game was that you had to run up and down a whole bunch of fire-escape-esque staircases and win six games of foosball on six different foosball tables...All while a crazy man was spraying you with a fire hose. Pretty legit. 

We continued down the waterslide and it ended in giant green tents. There were activities for kids there. We went outside of the tents and found ourselves in the middle of the desert! There was no way to get back. We started walking through the desert and got really thirsty. We stumbled upon a group of campers who were willing to sell us water bottles for $55 each. 

*Little Crabs/Accomplice in Murder?*

I was in a white room that had flooded a few inches. There were little creatures swimming in the water and I was fascinated by them. Upon further inspection, however, I noticed that there were corpses of little crabs stuck to the creatures and they didn't look very...pleasant. At all. 

A relatively old man came through the doorway. I inquired about the crabs and he told me that if I spent too long here I was going to get crab corpses growing on me, too! I was thoroughly disgusted. 

I think that later (or before) in this dream, this old man was a serial murderer and I was his accomplice. I had to choose what people he was going to murder, but I don't remember clearly how so.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Graveyard Party*

I was with my family in the middle of a field/forest. We had bought a very old house and were renovating it. I was hanging out on the front porch, but I think I was having a problem with bees. The house gave me a creepy feeling. There was also a basement and a hall in the basement led to a large wooden door and opened up to a big, old lecture hall. 

Later in the dream I was back at my family's house. I had done something very wrong, and my family decided to perform an honor killing on me. I wanted to write out some last things before I was killed. I quickly got a pen and paper and wrote out that the *old house that they were renovating was very haunted. I had felt the presence of an evil black figure. The black figure was ruling over another spirit, who I felt to be a girl.* I was worried about their renovations and how the spirit could hurt them. 

I told my family that I would like to be buried in the backyard next to our dog. My sister shot me in the head and I was buried. I tried to stay conscious for as long as possible. I wanted to avoid losing consciousness forever and so I tried to remain 'lucid' throughout the process of dying. 

After some time, I was able to separate my spirit from my body and I drifted back up above land. I figured some time had passed since now there was snow on the ground. I stepped on the snow and it was warm yet _crunchy_. It was like walking on rice krispies. Everything was uncannily crunchy. My consciousness even felt crunchy. 

I went inside and turned on the TV, still holding onto my pseudo-lucidity. I started wondering about who else I would find on the astral plane. And then I wondered if I had a formal gravestone. I put two and two together and realized it would be a great idea to visit the graveyard. Maybe I could find other spirits there too, like me? 

I zoomed through the TV and into the graveyard. *The graveyard was grassy and hilly*. I saw a young couple walking and I followed them closely, but they couldn't feel that I was there. I followed a lot of people but none of them could sense me. 

I walked up a hill and found several other spirits sitting. I touched them, and it felt as if where I had touched them my fingers were extremely tingly/pins&needles. I thought this was really interesting, but the other spirits said that they didn't like to be touched for this reason. It felt too inhuman to them.  

Lastly, I went to a classroom and messed with the students in there. I probably scared the shit out of them.  :mwahaha: 

*Grape Soda Beer*

I was with Kestrel and Ginger and my mother. We were at a small convenience store buying single cans of beer. I was super happy when I found a can of Grape-Soda-Beer. I never knew that such things existed and I _love_ grape soda. 



*Rockets and Fireworks*

My sister was showcasing her new art project. We sat in the middle of the field while she detonated rockets and fireworks. It was very nice. I left since I was supposed to meet my family at a bar in my undergraduate neighborhood. I walked and walked, but it seemed so far away. About 3/4 of the way there, I ran across a man sitting on the curb. He told me that he, too, was extremely exhausted and all he could do was lay there. We chatted for awhile before I continued my journey. When I got to the bar, I noticed that it was big and crowded. It looked actually more like a restaurant and dance club. Since it was so crowded, I didn't really want to go in anymore. People had lined up even outside of the building. The bar even featured apartments above and next door, for those people who just couldn't get enough. 

*Groceries*

I was shopping alone for groceries. Since I have a broken foot, I was riding one of those electric scooters. But mine was 10 feet too tall. I felt like a giraffe in this store. The store was also having partial power outages.

*edit: EAT*

I was riding with my parents to a restaurant. We decided to eat somewhere we had never been before. In real life, it looks really sketchy. There is a giant sign of a zombie and under it it says EAT. So even in real life it doesn't look that appetizing. We decided to eat there, though, in the dream. I recall pulling into the restaurant parking lot and noticing a weird amount of black cats hanging around. Behind the restaurant were remains of an old haunted asylum, and I told my parents that I would like to visit it after we ate. I discovered that I could walk again, but brought my crutches with me just in case.

----------


## KestrelKat

Annnnd, the dream I had last night:


*I was in an old house*, living with a bunch of other people. *It was being renovated*, and I was looking through the bottom storage rooms to see if there was anything I could take up to my room on the very top floor. It was like a GUFF pile (General Unrestricted Free (Food), I believe it stands for; it's a word we use at the coop I lived at with Zukin that means it's free for the taking/using), and I wondered what kinds of things people had put down there. There were lots of colorful sheets, and I would have taken one of them if I didn't already have nice sheets. I left, and when I came back again there were boxes of lots of different kinds of cookies, and three people in the room. There was an older gentleman who looked like a janitor, and a couple, the woman crying and eating cookies. I overheard the conversation; the man had cheated on her, and was breaking it off with her. I felt for her and wanted to treat her to something nice but something told me not to meddle. They both left, leaving me with the older gentleman. He seemed really friendly, a bit odd, but really well-meaning. He asked if I wanted any of the sheets; I said no, because I had a star trek patterned set upstairs.

"Oh, you like Star Trek? I have just the thing for you!" He opened a drawer in a nearby desk and ruffled through some papers. He handed me a visibly old piece of card-stock with an image printed on one side of it and writing on the back. I don't remember exactly what the image was at first, but the older man said it was a picture of Spock. I looked again, and it still wasn't Spock but the image changed! Every time I looked at it, the image on the paper was different. It eventually did show Spock; it was a black-and-white image, pretty old looking. I was super thrilled with this piece of paper and wanted badly to find Zukin to show her this supernatural thing.

I ran up flights of stairs to try to find her, looking down at the sheet to make sure it was still working every now and then. I noticed the images were always black-and-white, and always had that old high-contrast-y quality to them even if they were modern things. *About half-way through the house I felt this evil, dark presence. I turned away from where it was, but I kept running into it and I felt like it was chasing me and I kept getting glimpses of this black, shadowy figure.* When I got to the ground floor of the house (there were apparently lots of basement floors), the image stopped changing. It was also in color, now. It was an image of an old wooden door, very intricate and really quite beautiful. It was at the end of a hallway or something, like a door to a closet or stairs to the basement. I kept looking back at the paper, trying to get it to change, but it wouldn't. *And then, there was a banging at the front door. I had to cross right in front of the door to reach the stairs up to the top floors, so I ran. When I got to the top of the first flight of stairs I turned and saw the black figure (I could now tell it was a woman, and she was pure evil) phasing through the door and floating up towards me.* I ran the rest of the way to my room without looking back.


*Spoiler* for _unrelated bits_: 



When I got to my room, I shut the door and locked it, and somehow I felt safer. Like I knew she couldn't get up here. So I put the now-permanent photo in my desk drawer for now. I stood in the center of my room, which was really beautifully lit, and something made me realize this was all very odd... I looked down at my hands. They looked normal, but the ruby ring I have was not how it should be. The stones on the sides of the ring were the wrong color. (through out the dream, I kept looking down at my hands to see what different ways they would look and also to keep the dream stable) I looked up again, knowing I was dreaming, and jumped up to phase through the ceiling and fly around town. The city was huge. I flew up, very fast, and then did super-fast circles and figures in the sky, pretty much just having a good time while I collected my thoughts. I remembered my most recent, most wanted goal, to summon the Face and have him tell me who he was. So I stopped where I was, about a mile above the city, and shouted, "FACE!"

I blinked and realized I was now back in my room in that house. I felt the Face's presence behind and to my left, so I turned. He looked completely different (he was wearing the sexyest of all outfits and a pig head for some reason...)

We greeted each other with a nod, and then I said, "So tell me, who are you exactly?"

He took off the pig-head mask thing, and there was his normal face. "I'm your lovely dream-love-guide, love." He still used that signsongy voice and it somehow made me super horny. I sat down on the floor next to him. He sat down too, and reached over to move the hair away from my face. I pushed him down and got on top of him and it was amazing; our clothes just poofed away. I've never been fully lucid during sexy-times before. It was awesome. When we finished, I was laying on the ground next to him and he pulled himself over me, smirked and said, "Now go do those other things you wanted to do," and he phased through me and then the floor. It was a weird feeling, not a bad one though.

I laid there on the floor thinking of my other goals and things to do. I vaguely remembered the week-two task being to make an inanimate object move and talk or something. I looked around the room and decided to go with the wardrobe in the corner; there wasn't very much furniture to pick from. I watched it and kinda wiggled my hands at it to give it life.

It took a breath (like literally, I could see it inflate and deflate) and seemed to look at me. "Well, go on then," it said.

"What...?"

"Open the window," it said, and moved toward the window. I did what it said, and when I opened the window, it got really happy. It shrunk enough to fit out the window and jumped out. I expected it to break when it hit the ground, but it just bounced a little and then walked off.

Huh. I looked out the window and remembered the TOTM to turn yourself into a planet. I've been waiting for this one to be a task of the month to try it...! I stepped back from the window, and jumped up to shoot off through the roof of the old house. I just kept going up, getting faster and faster it seemed. Getting to space was harder this time because it was full-daylight out. The sun was abnormally bright and even when I got into space, the sun was like a super-bright point radiating out. I tried to keep my back to it while in space. I flew for a while, trying to get far enough from Earth to make my own planet out of myself.




When I felt like I was far enough away, I stopped, closed my eyes and just sort of let myself grow. I grew taller, wider, rounder. It was such an awesome experience; I was just a simple round hunk of rock, so I sped up time (lol I forgot this was my third task, too, WOOT!) to let myself grow fully and get some lifeforms on me. I could literally feel mountains, oceans and forest growing on various parts of my body. I could feel living things start to evolve, and then people building huts and villages, migrating, and building their societies. It was like I WAS physics, geology, history... I could feel all the forces of gravity pulling things to my center, I could feel the pull of the sun and I could see the path of my orbit.

*I wanted to know what kind of life existed on myself, so I focused my consciousness on a point at my edge, extended out just a touch more and detached myself from myself. I was in a hilly place, with lots of grass. But where I detached was a crunchy gravel path. I realized I was in a sort of graveyard, and suddenly I felt Zukin's presence somewhere behind me. Like, not just Zukin's DC. This was HER presence. I looked around for her; I saw a few other people but I didn't see her, and yet I could still feel her and she was moving around.* I kept searching for her but woke up...

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Annnnd, the dream I had last night:
> 
> *I wanted to know what kind of life existed on myself, so I focused my consciousness on a point at my edge, extended out just a touch more and detached myself from myself. I was in a hilly place, with lots of grass. But where I detached was a crunchy gravel path. I realized I was in a sort of graveyard, and suddenly I felt Zukin's presence somewhere behind me. Like, not just Zukin's DC. This was HER presence. I looked around for her; I saw a few other people but I didn't see her, and yet I could still feel her and she was moving around.* I kept searching for her but woke up...



Hell yeah! Feel my ghostly presence!  :mwahaha:

----------


## Queen Zukin

Had some boring dreams last night! 

*Stop Following Me!*

A housemate of mine was following me every where I went. At first it was cute but it quickly became irritating. I told him to stop following me but he wouldn't! 


*Drunk Kestrel*

The same housemate from the previous dream was still following me around. We were shopping in Bed, Bath, & Beyond. I found a really nice poster that I wanted to buy, but I realized that I didn't bring any money with me. I had the cashier hold it while I fetched my wallet, but I never came back to pick it up haha. 

Later, Kestrel, I, and some other people were playing a board game. Kestrel was really drunk, but it was Halloween so we were planning on going out later. In trying to get ready, she drunkenly fell down a flight of stairs. We had to call the doctor. He visited and said she was alright, but was too drunk to party (by that point, we had already figured). 

*Nap Dream*

My pharmaceutics professor, me, and two other classmates were going to go backpacking. We met at an apartment that we would also be staying at for the rest of the semester. The two other classmates had already claimed their room so I was stuck with a bed in the hallway. I was a little bit annoyed but figured I would find a better place for the bed later. Before we could leave for our trip, a bunch of monsters spawned in our apartment and we had to fight and kill them.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Poseidon's Mouth*

I was in a basement at a highschool rock concert. I got the feeling that I had been there before some years back, though I am sure I haven't at least in waking life. The basement was really dingy. When I came in the room, everyone was unusually happy to see me! I didn't know any of these people, but they knew me. 

I took a seat on the wooden benches and listened to the rock band play. A guy next to me, who looked to be in middle school, started trying to flirt with me. I felt really uncomfortable since I was more than a decade older than him. He told me that he was actually 32. UHHHH. 

There were a lot of strange, interesting people there. 

Eventually I wanted to leave. I ran into Kestrel along the way. She told me that she had to take her written driver's license test again at the Secretary of State. I offered to come along with her to provide emotional support. 

It was a long walk to get out of the rock concert. We went through a myriad of hallways, out a green house, and even through a park. We were almost to the parking lot when Log-Cabin-Boy (a guy who lives in the apartment complex next to mine) saw me and approached. He started to strike a conversation with me. Kestrel looked back at me and waited. She looked a bit confused to be meeting him for the first time. Knowing that Kestrel was waiting, I cut the conversation short, to his great dismay. 

Kestrel and I walked to a large pier/boardwalk on the coast of an ocean or big lake. The Secretary of State office was sitting on the pier/shady boardwalk. I went into the office with her and took a seat. A woman was talking and preparing the students for their exam. The exam room had plastic, grey seats and across from us was a large set of windows that showed beautifully the ocean. 

While Kestrel was busy preparing for her exam, I was looking out the window. I noticed huge storm clouds approaching us. They looked like thick waterspouts. The winds were so strong that they were carrying large boulders in the air and slamming them down into the water. 

The exam proctor noticed me looking out the window and briskly shut the curtains. I protested and told her that there was a huge waterspout next to us! The rest of the students ran up to the window and ogled the storm in fear. The exam proctor told us that we needed to take shelter. So we should go to...a boat!  :Picard face palm: 

Kestrel, I, and the rest of the students climbed into a hooded sport boat. The waves were slamming us back and forth violently. I was being slammed into the wall and against other people. 

Suddenly, the waves got even more intense and high and we were picked up by the waterspout. The waterspout dropped us into a literal black hole. As the boat was falling through the void, we heard demons and monsters roaring and growling around us. It felt like we were being eaten by a demon. 


*Stilts*

I false awakened from the previous dream and found myself and Kes laying in a tent in my parents' backyard. My shuffling had woken Kes up, and she muttered, "Diddd I passss???" 

I was confused for a moment before I realized that she was referring to her driver's license test. 

"Oh, yeah baby. You just sailed right on through," I laughed and rolled my eyes. Outside of our tent I heard some strange noises. I peaked my head outside the tent door and saw people walking around the backyard with 30-foot stilts. What the fuck? 

There were power lines running through the backyard and since they were taller than the power lines, they were having trouble getting past them. Many of them tripped and fell into the power lines, but they weren't hurt. 



*That Recurring Highschool Dream*

I spoke too soon about not having this dream anymore. I was in the last hour of the school day and was working on some kind of craft project. When the bell rung, I still had a mess everywhere so I tried to quickly shove everything into my backpack. I ran to the bus as fast as I could before they left the school yard, but I don't think I made it.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Haunted Boarding School*

I was attending a boys and girls boarding school. The building was old and haunted. I was getting a lot of weird feelings when I was there. It was a spooky old place. 

The only types of students that the apparition seemed to be attacking were women. The apparition would push them out of windows or down staircases. I saw this personally once. There were also two living male staff members who gave me the creeps as well. One of them was a kind of school counselor and I think the other may have even ran the school. I remember they were pressuring the female students into doing things that they didn't want to. 

I went outside to the deck that was being constructed on the school. A classmate was working hard on building it. I tried talking to her about what I was seeing, but she only gave me expressions of confusion and worry for my sanity. Great. 

At one point, I was in a car. I was in the passenger seat as someone else was driving. 

Suddenly, this _thing_ materialized in front of them and let out a scream before perishing away



I didn't want to sleep alone after that. I knew I'd have to go back to the boarding school, but hell if I was going to be there alone. I waited for Ginger to come back before sleeping again. 

In the meantime, I found Kestrel and talked to her. She told me that she was on her way to a meeting in a lecture hall in the basement to prepare for her new job. I followed her there. The lecture room was full of people that only she knew. Some were even from when we lived in Germany. I didn't know any of these people and decided I would only be in the way if I stayed, so I went to the back of the room to practice my German on a whiteboard. I eventually grew tired of that and went back up to my room to play video games. 

I was reminded that I had missed my Thursday evening class. My professor emailed me that I would have to make it up with another classmate who had missed the class. Since I had already missed the class, I went back to playing my video game about medieval assassins. 

*Creepy Lake, Creepy Grandma*

I was in Wisconsin at a pharmacy school that I had decided not to attend over another one. It was night time and I was by a misty lake. There was an old woman/grandma who was telling me that she needed me to go in the lake for her and fill up a blue, metal bucket with water. I really didn't want to get my pants wet, though. I eventually gave into her demands and filled the bucket up with water in the misty lake. 

Later, I was walking up a steep hill trying to get to their main campus so that I could print something out.  I also remember being in a room with a bunk bed with about three other people. I think someone was sleeping. We were talking.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Pedophile*

I was babysitting an infant for the night. All was going really well and I had put the baby down for bed without any fuss. Actually, everything was going _too_ well. I grabbed the baby monitor and listened closely. I heard some strange shuffling, and then whispers. I listened closely, trying to make out what was being said. I recognize it to be the whispers of a grown man, and I rush upstairs to check on the infant. Standing over the crib is a random man, probably a pedophile, who had snuck into the house. I immediately called the cops. The mother came back and was freaked as hell. 

*Space Ships and Waterparks*

Kestrel and I took our handy-dandy space ship to the other side of the country to go to a waterpark. The water park was huge and some of the rides/big slides had their end in a massive wade pool that stretched the entire park. I kept having to leave to take medicine or something, and I remember drinking alcohol at one point. Near the waterpark was a large park with hedges and stone. There were some teenagers sitting on a ledge. As I was walking past them, one of them thought it would be fun to come at me with a knife, but was equally surprised to find out that I was carrying one too. Haha what now. 

Eventually, Kestrel and I had to leave the waterpark because a hurricane was scheduled to hit us. Kestrel and I climbed back in our spaceship and flew off before the winds could impair our journey. I tried to drive the spaceship, but was so bad that I was almost arrested. So Kestrel flew us the rest of the way home. 

*Big Auditorium*

I was in a huge auditorium - we were all gathered to celebrate something. I think it was for someone's birthday. Anyways, I was trying to get out of this clusterfuck but got stuck in a tiny white room instead. There were some other people there as well. In this room, I stumbled across another energy. He was a boy, about highschool or younger aged, and was clinging onto me. I don't remember much else of this dream except his milky energy. 

*Bernie Sanders*

Kestrel and I were at a mall. She told me her uncle was Bernie Sanders. She said that she was going to go somewhere and she would just meet me later. I went ahead and walked inside an electronics store. I was bored so I talked to the employees about random things. At one point, an employee and I were video recording something. As we were recording, an Asian man got distracted by us and fell backwards into a glass case. Also, there were little orcs having battles on the floor. 

*Power Outage*

I noticed that we must have had a storm, since the power had gone out earlier, resetting all of the clocks to ":". 

*Too Cute (non-dream)*

I woke up sometime last night feeling **SUPER** nauseous. I felt like I had drunk too much and needed to throw up, except I haven't had anything alcoholic to drink in the past...month. I've been nagging Ginger (my boyfriend) to remember his dreams so that we can share them. I found it too cute that he told me in the morning that he had had a dream in which he randomly threw up. 500+ miles away from each other and still kicking ass.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*September 6th, 2015*

*Kestrel does TOTM*

I was standing next to Kestrel in a crowd. She was lucid, but I was only half-lucid. She decided to do the ToTM in which you fart in front of a crowd and claim responsibility. She insisted that we do it together. I tried, but I didn't have any ammo in my _ars_enal.   :;-): 

*Australia!*

I lived in Australia! I was to live there for about three weeks. Once we (my entire family and I) were settled into our new home, I decided to go out for a run. I brought a random shopping cart with me. I ran through a university campus. There was a train track going right through campus and a train was rushing through. I'm guessing that I probably heard a train in real life and it made it into my dream. I became distracted with the buildings on campus and went inside one of them. It was a building for a school of business. I rode an old elevator up to the top floor. While I was in the elevator, a man stepped in and was staring. He started trying to touch my hair, but luckily his floor was before mine. The top floor was a library or study area. 

Later, I was walking in the neighborhoods next to a highschool. I was fixing the roofing on some of the old houses and using a wagon to get around (I have a broken foot). I was riding the wagon down hills, when my wagon got too much speed. It zoomed down a dirt hill and I landed in the middle of a field in a prickly thornbush. I was suddenly out in the middle of nowhere. 

About ten feet away was a man playing frisbee by himself. I tried to talk to him but he didn't want to converse and left. At first I thought he was young, but then I noticed that he looked to be in his thirties. 

I went then to a restaurant to meet up with an old friend who was now living in Australia as well. I wanted to talk to her about things to do here to make my time here most worthwhile. We didn't have a good conversation though, since she seemed preoccupied with something else. 

Even later in the dream, I was on a school bus. The bus driver was driving the route for the first time and missed the school. 

*September 7th, 2015*

My thoughts are super scattered today but here's what I remember. 

*Lost in the Mountains*

I was stuck in a huge mountainous nature park with no way to get back home. I didn't have a car and there weren't any buses that came out there. I was walking back towards civilizations on the trail, which was super dangerous as all of the paths gave way to sheer rock face. I was almost back when I stumbled across Bree, who was walking into the nature park with her family. I told her my situation and she said that I could borrow her car, since she planned on being in the park for several days. 

*CPR*

I was with a family who wasn't mine and Kestrel might have been there, too. The dad and the newborn infant simultaneously started having heart attacks. I gave CPR to the infant. Both infant and father survived. 

I think this was related to this dream, but I remember their backyard was full of rushing, violent waves of water.

----------


## KestrelKat

Omg lol

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Black Cat*

I was at my mother's house. She told me that she thought there was a wild cat in the house. I started looking for it, since I assumed such a thing would be easy to find. It wasn't. I looked all over until I saw something scuttling that looked like a mouse. I followed it and discovered that it was a kitten! It ran back to his mom, which was a black cat. The cat had another kitten who was smaller than the first kitten. 

*This wasn't very well thought out.*

Kestrel and I decided to sail the mid-Atlantic on a blow up shark. It was a shark raft made for kids, and we were both trying to fit on it. We ran into a cruise ship and hopped on board for some free food.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Pizza*

I had a lot of dreams last night about pizza. I don't remember how so, but it there was definitely pizza. 

*Sure Fine Whatever*

I was working at a grocery store as a pharmacist intern. I saw someone that I hadn't seen since I worked in a grocery store after my freshman year of college. He asked me if I would go to prom with him. Uhhh, what? I didn't even pay attention to the fact that he and I both were about 5 or 6 years late for that (that statement...just made me shed a small tear). 

He begged for me to go with him and said that he had no one else to go with and that this was the last oppurtunity he would get in his life. I reluctantly agreed and I wondered if I could still fit in my dress from high school. Probably not. My butt has gotten too big for that. 

We waited in a long ass line that went through the grocery store. I decided to drink some beer since I was definitely going to need it. He kept getting in fights with other guys standing around in line and I was just like...c'mon...


*Piano*

A lady was teaching me how to play piano. She was apparently an expert so I felt embarrassed trying to play.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I had a dramamine sleep last night, since I had an exam early in the morning. Slept so so good but completely forgot about writing down my dreams or anything. I had something remembered but now it's all left the building. Shit. Well I will edit if I remember. It's been a long, long day.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Stuuuck*

I was in a real-life version of our minecraft server (Kestrel and I). I kept thinking that I was in Germany again and wanted to go out and get a donner. But I was soooo tired I could barely get out of the apartment. I kept falling asleep where I was. When I finally made it out of the apartment, I decided it was a great idea that since I have a BROKEN FOOT I should rollerskate to my destination. Yep very smart. 

*New Apartment*

I moved into a new apartment. I discovered a colorful wonderland in my closet.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*How to Conjure in German and Other Communication Skills for Witches*

Kestrel, my mother, my sister, and I were at my grandparents' house. Kestrel was commuting to work so I never saw her because her commute was so long. But in my grandparents' attic I had found some very interesting and oddly specific books about witchcraft. One of them was titled, "_How to Conjure in German and Other Communication Skills for Witches_." Lol what?? Since they were so oddly specific, they actually made for a good read.

Throughout the dream my sister and I kept fighting, as usual. We are the two most opposite people you'll ever meet. 

*Purple and Ugly*

I remember looking into a mirror and noticing that I had on the ugliest make up. I was wearing purple eyeshadow and purple lipstick. I definitely couldn't go out like this.

*Doku Man*

A filmmaker had come to my hometown and was making a documentary about the people who live there. I remember helping him film the documentary. And also something to do with shopping carts. 

*Wishful Witches*

I was walking in a very affluent neighborhood. It was warm and sunny and I was admiring all of the unique houses. The houses weren't just wealthy looking, but they were also all unique in their own right. The houses seemed to have their own personalities. I noticed an alligator slither into some bushes and decided to walk on the opposite side of the street. Alligators are creepy. 

The road ended in a cul de sac. In the backyard of the last house on the street were horses. They were chasing each other. I watched them curiously, surprised when the homeowner came up behind me with her groceries. She told me about the horses. 

I had noticed before that there was a cathedral neighboring this house as well and I made a point to visit it. When I walked inside, I saw that it was multi-level. The ground level was a foyer that lead downstairs into the main cathedral area. I leaned against a railing and looked down into the church. I noticed that there were a lot of old women with candles praying in different parts by the altar. One of them walked up to me, gave me a candle to light, and insisted that I make a wish.

I had decided on my wish (which I can't tell, or else it won't come true!). The old woman only said to me, "be careful what you wish for." 

*Akira*

I saw Akira's name somewhere. 

*Meth Smugglers*

I was in a museum with Ginger and we were smuggling meth, for some brilliant reason that made sense at the time. The museum was covered in ice (HA. I get it subconscious! You made a pun!!!!) and was super dangerous to be in. Outside of the window were heavy waves of water.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Substitute Donkeys*

I was at a dance club with Kestrel. The dance club was odd though, because it met in a foresty park but also in the water (like the wavey coastline, but in the middle of a forest). A lot of different age groups were there. Kestrel and I sat down on a bench and I wondered if I could find anything to eat. Suddenly, cake appeared on the bench next to us. Hell yeah! 

While I was scooping up a handful of cake, I looked into the trees and noticed that people were riding donkeys on the trails. Unfortunately, the donkey-supplier must have ran out of donkeys because some other people were riding on humans dressed up as donkeys. What a terrible, terrible job. They must have been _working their ass off_.  ::lol:: 

Kes and I went back to our respective homes and chatted online while I was trying to finish a quiz for class that was due the next morning. I couldn't understand any of it! 

*Whoops*

I was being bussed to a different medical campus with my peers. We were having a review for our exam. We started working on problems and I quickly realized that I had no idea what was going on. We were trying to solve pharmacogenetic problems with integrals! No! We haven't even learned pharmacogenetics yet! And hell if you are going to solve them with  integrals. 

I decided to leave and took an elevator out. The elevator got jammed and something scary happened that I don't quite recall, which set the building on fire. I took a bus home like nothing happened and then watched the med building burn to the ground from my apartment.  :Shades wink: 

*Ebola*

I had Ebola. I was surprisingly not even worried about it though, since we had found a blood transfusion donor to donate antibodies. 

*Chess and Vodka*

I was at a surprise party where we played human chess and drank vodka. 

*First Lucid Since My Life Went Cray*

I took an hour-long nap and had this dream. 

In the dream, I false awakened and felt super high. I just assumed that I had taken some acid, a natural assumption of course. I stumbled to my computer and then sat down and actually thought about the situation on my hands. I thought about how I still needed to study for my exam, but that was going to be much more difficult now.

 I then realized no way in hell I would be that dumb to take acid the night before an exam. I deducted that I was dreaming.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I slept unusually well last night and didn't remember much. I had a dream remembered but now it's gone. 

Here's an emoticon instead.  ::microwave::

----------


## Queen Zukin

Conglomerate of dreams from the past few nights. this room is super cold so my hands are freezing. I keep them short. 

*Big House*

Kes and I moved into a new "apartment." There were super huge rooms and _super tiny_ rooms. I looked for my assigned room, only to be thoroughly disappointed that it was one of the tiny ones. So tiny, in fact, that when I tried to lay down I couldn't even stretch out all the way. Oh, also there wasn't a mattress. Or a wall separating the bathroom. So basically I was living in a tiny ass bathroom. The other rooms in the apartment/house were disproportionately huge. In a corner, I found a tiny door. I wanted to go through it, but I was distracted by a kid. 

*More Surgery*

I had to undergo more surgery for my foot. I don't remember the dream well, but I do remember waking up in a field of grass. 

*Little Party*

I was hosting a small DDR party. 

*Spooky Planet*

I was Minecrafting. They had released a new monster that would stalk you. The monster was made of blue flames and was pretty terrifying. I fell asleep somewhere and false awakened in a black 3D grid. I realized I was dreaming and decided to the planet ToTM. I expanded into a planet. I was a hollow planet full of magma and strange masks. It was super creepy. 

*Boats and Stuff*

I was at my undergraduate campus. I was in a ship that was parked in the tree-y area. From the ship I was watching people do a play in Spanish. The ship took off and I started talking to a friend I haven't seen in awhile. We hung out at the ocean and just talked. 

*Late and Stressed*

I was running half an hour late for an exam. I got there and started working on my exam, but it was really hard to concentrate because people were so loud. I thought to myself how this might be a dream, because this was an unusually stressful situation, but I didn't take the thought further than that.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I had a dramamine sleep last night, but was plagued with thoughtmares (where I 'wake up' unable to think my own thoughts).

*Floating in Space*

I was doing something that caused me to think about doing a reality check. I discovered that I was dreaming. I knew logically that I was dreaming but still had that nagging _what if_ so I ran outside and flew into the air to prove it to myself (rather than jumping out a window). I flew into space and noticed two very strange looking spaceships. They were shaped like two spiky gears fused together. The middle parts of the gears were hollow, and I decided that would be a great place to sit. I flew up to the purplely spaceship and had a seat. 



And it was goddamn beautiful. Usually when I am in chilling out in space, I am flying past everything. And even if I stop for a moment, it's not for long. But this time, I got to experience just  sitting down and floating in space, with my feet dangling in the air. Dimensionality came alive. 

After a couple minutes, the universe and all of its pinkness started swirling around me as I realized I was falling into a black hole. My little cubby hole seat became increasingly tight and I decided it was time to evacuate. I flew off and false awakened. 

I woke up next to Ginger. He recited to me the dream that he had just had, which was about cupcakes.

*Brain Surgery*

I was sitting with two other people and we were in a trial group for some kind of physical therapy that would reprogram our broken nerves. In the dream, my nerve damage was a lot worse than it is in real life, extending all the way up my leg. I told the researcher that I had undergone a type of brain surgery to reprogram my neurons, but it didn't work. 

*Thursday Already?*

It was Thursday. Already.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Red Haired Girl*

My mother, Ginger, and I were riding in the car when we had an accident and drove ourself into a ditch. We couldn't find the road so we drove through someone's field, hoping they wouldn't notice. We left tracks so big they were definitely going to notice. 

We finally managed to find a dirt road. We drove past a single house and on the lawn was a man who looked completely stumped as to why someone was just driving through his field. He hopped in his car and drove after us. My mother and him got into an argument and suddenly I was sad about my sister dying, out of nowhere. 

I walked down the street and into a random house. At first glance, I thought that a bunch of homeless people were camping there, but then I realized that I had run into a human trafficking joint. Slumped in the corner was a young girl with red hair. I felt the immediate urge to get her out of here. The other prisoners warned me that if the pimps found out then I would be hunted down and killed, but I didn't care. I got the girl to run away with me and we made it safely back to my house (which was unfortunately only down the street). She lived with me for awhile before the traffickers discovered her new home. 

They invaded our house, guns blazing. We hid in the basement and actually did manage to escape. 

*Eye Contact*

I was in a fast food restaurant with a couple other people. There were some teenagers sitting together at the side of the restaurant. They had shortish black hair. I kept accidentally making eye contact with one of them and it was weird. Weirder was, seeing them again later in the dream.

----------


## Queen Zukin

_September 24th_

*Shitting in the Bathtub*

I was living again in the shared house thing I used to live in. I wanted to take a shower, but people kept shitting in the showers. I was real mad and about to have a...shit fit.  :Shades wink: 

*Study Abroad*

I woke up in the UK. I realized that I had signed up to study abroad. My host family consisted only of a woman who was super drugged up. I walked outside until I found a store that sold strange blankets and posters. It was like an IKEA for blankets. I called Kestrel on the phone and she said she was in the UK too, and also in a similar shop. 

*Little Film*

I had a small part in a film. My role was just to hula hoop for a few seconds and do a trick.

----------


## Queen Zukin

_September 24th_

*Sick Babies*

I woke up 6 hours too late for my exam. I had waken up in the afternoon, and I felt embarrassed about calling my professor and trying to explain to her why I had woken up so late. My reasoning wasn't even good. I had had a party the night before. I did manage to get things cleared up with her, though, and realized that I only had about an hour until my fraternity met. I rushed to put on clothes, which was surprisingly difficult. 

I ran to our building but everyone had left already. I was too late. I walked out and into a plaza in a city. All around me were mothers standing around next to hospital beds. On the beds were sickly (and some of them were dead...) babies. 

*this guy again*

I was in the backseat of a car. Two guys were in the driver and passenger seat. They were telling me that they wanted to show me something cool, but I had a deep feeling of dread. They were driving the car somewhere steeply uphill, and the terrain seemed desert-y. I just knew I had to get out of that car, immediately. And I did. But I don't remember how. 

Later, I walk into a white/grey room. In some water was an Asian girl who had seemed to drown. I pulled her out of the water and checked for a pulse. A few seconds later, she suddenly came back to life and started screaming. She was panicking and telling me about a man who had just been here. He had tortured her endlessly and then tried to drown her. 

Later again, I was sitting on a bed with Kestrel. She was really upset, telling me about a guy that she had been dating shortly. She told me that at first he was a real fun guy, but when she discovered that he was torturing small animals, he became hostile and aggressive. I had memories of this guy, and I remembered that he had made an appearance in my dreams several years back. I even remembered the bastard's name.

----------


## Queen Zukin

_September 25th_

*recovered memories*

This was a weird dream that I am going to keep vague. 

I was skating down the street at my undergraduate campus. I was skating to where I used to live, in order to visit Ginger. I ran across someone that I knew and we had a talk about how things had changed already. After she left, I discovered that I was definitely secretly a ninja, as I could run and fly in the air. I think this was a small hint that I was dreaming, but it didn't go full-thought at that point. 

I finally arrived at Ginger's house but remember barely anything about that. 

Later, I was walking down a long hallway. I sort of knew I was dreaming? My goal was to visit memories in my past, and so I walked into a classroom and found myself back in 2nd grade. It was really vivid, and I actually re-remembered something that I can confirm. In the dream, I sat down next to a girl who was always mean to me, and she had the same name as I. I had totally forgotten about her until I woke up.

Kes was there later? I don't know it was strange.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Going to Museums Naked*

I was with Kestrel and we decided to go to a museum. Naked. 

Blah blah blah and later I had lost her somewhere so I decided to go sit outside by a water fountain. I noticed that I was only mildly anxious about being naked, which triggered the thought, _"I think this might be a dream...because in reality, I would be a lot more concerned about being naked."_ I did a reality check, but was surprised when it passed. 

*Covered Wagons*

My mother and I went to a store that sold interesting hippy clothing. Nothing fit though, so we decided to hitch up a covered wagon (Oregon trail styled) to the back of our car and go to grandma's house. It was super duper hot outside.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*void of echoes*

I had become lucid and found myself in a black void. Despite the darkness, the dream itself was as vivid as day. The void was like a dark room with no walls. I could walk on a surface but didn't see anything beneath me. In the darkness I decided to call out for Kestrel. I heard echoes of voices around me and ran to her when I heard hers. I could hear her and feel her presence but I couldn't see her and she wasn't aware of me. It was pretty strange, but what was stranger was waking up and seeing how not even thirty minutes had passed since I had first gone to bed for the night. I was also sort of sitting up in bed. 

*Spear Fishing*

I was at a campground with Kestrel. We must have been pretty far north, since we were concerned about grizzly bears. On at least two occasions, bears had come up to us but hadn't given us any trouble at all. If anything, they were friendly to us. We decided that we were going to fish and then eat what we caught. For some reason I decided I would go spear fishing, and was just as surprised as Kestrel was when I actually caught a large fish. Kestrel and I prepared the fish for dinner and somehow it turned into a beautiful big plate of salmon. It was delicious. 

*Same Campground, Gone Bad*

I was at the same campground at a later time with my mother. I had come back because I had realized that I left some food sitting out and I wanted to retrieve it before it became a mess. There were a lot more people at the campground, this time. I went inside the main lodge to talk with some of the other visitors who were preparing to camp. Somewhere in the lodge I made the discovery that there was some kind of evil presence haunting the camp ground. And we needed to leave. Now. I don't know if I saw something or heard something, but I  just knew we needed to leave. 

I tried and tried to get my mother to leave with me, but she was stuck like glue. And I mean this literally. I would pull on her to come with me and leave, and she would elastically snap back into the lodge dreamscape. It was so strange. The entire time I felt like the presence was laughing at my futile attempts to save my mother.


-----------------------------------------
some dreams from the previous nights

*München*

I was with Kestrel and we were staying at a dorm in München. The dorms had a very open-floor plan, which was actually annoying since we had no privacy. The 'principle' of the dorm was a total creep. We were both very upset when we discovered that we would have to take an overnight freight train, every school night, to get to our classes on time. Our classes were across the country! I remember that my upsetness was _almost_ offset when I learned that we were going to get free breakfast and lunch everyday.

*These Lights*

I tried to turn on a light and it wasn't coming on. I did a reality check. It passed.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*It storms a lot in my dreams*

I was sitting in bed working on an online course that I don't even have. I was on such a roll that I was slightly disappointed when the course said that I would need to read two specific books to continue. BOOOOO. Oh well, I would have to go to the library to pick them up. It was storming real bad outside, but whatever. Storms are cool. 

I walked to the library but got completely distracted by a random mall. The mall was more like a festival. A festi-mall. I don't know. But it was distracting as hell.

 While I was in the mall, I heard tornado sirens from outside. I don't know what the fuck possessed me to run outside like a dumbass, but I did. I decided I was needed at home instead of being trapped in the mall, I suppose. I started running home and saw tanks on the road. Maybe this storm was gonna be reeeeeeeeal bad. Cool.

I started running home when I noticed my shoes were like the worst thing ever right now. I looked down and noticed I was wearing flats. Of course. I kicked them off and ran down the road barefoot, just barely thinking, _"hmmmm I can't physically walk/run IRL...but hey I am running for my life so I guess miracles DO happen!"_

Once I got home, I saw that my mother, Ginger, and Kestrel were there and relieved to see that I had made it home. My mother told me that the neighborhood had decided to all take refuge in one of the foreclosed homes (which hasn't been foreclosed for like....8 years now). I didn't understand why our basement wasn't good enough! 

*Telepathic Animal Crackers*

Some kid showed me a new brand of animal crackers. They were especially special, because when you had one in your mouth you could focus it to appear somewhere across the room. I thought this was the best thing in existence. I was having fun with my animal crackers when I heard loud motor-like sounds around me. I was high up in an apartment building, so this was strange. I looked out the window and saw cars flying towards me in the sky. WTF. I hid behind a wall, because that would _definitely_ protect me from the car-apocalypse going on outside. I don't remember exactly what happened in the rest of the dream, but I know that it was full of colors and someone explicitly told me that I could do whatever the hell I wanted if I put my mind to it (in a telekinetic-awesome way, not in an inspirational-mooshy way). 

*Fuck Indiana*

I was on a plane and so happy to be there, because I thought I was going to Brazil. I was severely disappointed when it occurred to me that we were going to Indiana instead. 

*Tropical Water*

I only remember fragments of this dream, but Kestrel and Ginger were there. We were at some kind of tropical island and I was swimming about in the clear, blue water. I think that mermaids may have been involved. I'm not really sure, but I also remember large boulders in the water and something about them. And then we were threatened by someone? We were digging a hole in the sand and I think we buried someone. 

I have some things in my notes about being in a forest, but I don't remember anything about it.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Alice and the Dragon*

I was Alice from Alice in Wonderland and I was happily scaling a cliff face like a rad mountain goat. 



A dragon was leading the way for whatever reason. I suddenly realized that I was up a billion feet in the air clinging to a cliff face so close to certain doom.

I pretty much panicked and decided it was time to not even move otherwise I was going to definitely die. To my luck, I noticed a window slightly above me. Ever so carefully, I opened the window and was so glad it was unlocked. I lifted myself up and crawled through the window and found myself in an empty apartment. The apartment was built into/inside the mountain. 

I went to an adjacent room where I could see down the cliff. At the bottom, a bunch of cliffs came together to form a violently raging river. There was a massive whirlpool. It was definitely the fastest and most violent river I had ever seen. If anyone even got close to it, it would mean certain death for them. I really wanted to get to the top of the cliff so I could see the stars when night time came. And Akira was there.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Haunted Pyramid*

I was semi-lucid in what appeared to be an elaborate haunted house. The entire thing took place inside an Egyptian pyramid. 

To enter, you had to crawl hands and knees through a dark, muddy, slimy tunnel. Once you passed through the tunnel, you were in a small house. The electricity was cut so it was dark. You were left on your own to explore the dark house. I went in and out of bedrooms observing realistic corpses thrown on the ground like ragdolls. Their entrails were scattered across the room. In the closets were strange beings that I can't really describe. 

I found a flight of stairs that took me to a level lower in the pyramid. I suddenly found myself in a completely different era. 



I found myself in a ridiculously vivid late-1930s era bar. I took a seat and looked at their drink menu. I noticed another stairwell materialize next to me and went down it. 

This time, I found myself in a slimy, grimy, torture-prison cell. They were unlike normal prison cells, though. They weren't built into the wall, but were rather free standing groups of iron bars. Like this:

 

It was really dark in here, too. And mucky. And water was dripping from the black stone ceiling. I navigated out of the cell I was in and found solitary confinement cells built into the walls. The entire scene reminded me of the _Amnesia_ prison area. Unnerving. And I was definitely not alone in there. 

I opened the prison cells that were built into the wall to find piles of people in them, jumping out and pleading me to release them. At least they weren't dead. 

I eventually crawled out of the strange haunted pyramid/haunted house/time travelling weird thing that I got myself lost in and sat down next to my grandpa on a chair. I could feel that he was glad that I was sitting next to him. I barely get to see him. 


*Badass Elevator*

My apartment building replaced its normal boring elevator with a real badass elevator. It was similar to a waterslide/log flume. I loved it. Later they decided to expand it to the whole building by adding a wave pool. Which would definitely be inappropriate and annoying in real life, if random waves came where you were trying to live. 

*Icy Shards Project*

I was working with my sister on a project. We were sitting at little tables working on the project and when we left it was icy outside, something to do with ice shards. 

*Long Building*

I was walking through a building that had campus and apartment combined into a very long building. The building was uncomfortably hot inside. Some of my peers invited me to study with them in the cafeteria. I explored the cafeteria and saw there were a bunch of irrelevant shops inside. Some shops sold mattresses. One of them was an arcade. They had a Dance Dance Revolution machine, and I wished that I could play except I can't. Stupid broken foot. 

Later I was in an apartment on the far side of the building watching tiny ghosts and fairies. A guy comes out of his bedroom and introduces himself. We talk. 

Later-later I was in the mid-section of the building dressed up in Victorian era clothing.

----------


## Queen Zukin

No recalled dreams. Except one.

----------


## KestrelKat

And what was that one?

Also I'm not sure if I've said this before, but I can't not see the guy in your avatar as Nic Cage for some reason.  It just looks like him somehow.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> And what was that one?
> 
> Also I'm not sure if I've said this before, but I can't not see the guy in your avatar as Nic Cage for some reason.  It just looks like him somehow.



Fine you loser I will change it.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Queen Zukin

Slept fitfully last night

*Might want to get that checked out*

I was boarding a bus, when the rocky movements made me suddenly motion sick. I threw up blood. Yikes. No one around me seemed to mind, and they started breaking out into song as if this was the beginning of a musical. 

*at a festival*

I was at a festival. There was a lot of tropical fruit there. 

*test*

I had a lab-test in a few days. Everyone said it was pretty easy, so I didn't worry much. I went to sleep in a closet.

----------


## Queen Zukin

_October 14_ 

*Recurring Dream*

I thought this recurring dream was over with, but I guess not. It followed the same basic suit as the others: I'm in highschool again and about to ride the bus home, which I will miss, but it won't matter anyways because I will discover that the buses don't service my neighborhood anymore. 

This one started out in a lecture hall. In the front of the room was a lopsided bird statue. The lecture was mindblowingly boring. When the lecture got out, I wanted to get food for the bus ride home (the lecture was in my high school). I walked up to a quesodilla stand and noticed that their quesodillas were lacking. They were instead sausages wrapped in pita bread. There wasn't even any queso to the dilla. Frustrated I left the line and ran out to the busses, which I had already missed. I kept walking to a playground near a middle school or an elementary. I looked in the window and saw that the students were still there even though it was 4 or 5 pm. 


_October 15_

*The DEA*

I was in a basement and some people were telling me not to go upstairs by distracting me with things to do. Eventually I was too curious so I snuck upstairs and saw that the DEA was raiding my apartment. WTF. They told me that my room mate had snitched on me. They were searching but couldn't find drugs. They came across an OTC drug and told me that having it in my possession was enough to convict me. I remember the huge smirk on the DEA woman's face. It was weird. I was really angry that my room mate had tried to set me up like this. My friend suggested to me that the DEA were abusing their power and this could be appealed in court or something.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*kidnapped and stuff*

I was sneaking around in someone's house. I think they were a famous painter or something. But I was definitely not supposed to be there. He came home early and wasn't pleased to see me, so I got my ass kidnapped. In my defense, I'm pretty sure there was some shady shit going down in that house. 

*working on the roof*

I was at someone's house and we were rebuilding a roof. 

*in a tent with ants*

I was with Kestrel and we were in a tent (not a tent that you sleep in...ermm....an...event tent...idfk what it's called) and it was full of ants. We were playing with them. 

*no lights*

I flipped on a light switch but no lights came on. I did a reality check. Don't remember its outcome though.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Tirol*

Kestrel and I were in Austria again. We were in the mountains. We were in a city next to Tirol (Kestrel - I don't remember what it was called, but it was the one that we took the train to and tried to climb but it was super cold and wet and there was a weird skiing lodge on it). 

We had decided to climb this mountain again. It was a much better day this time. We got up to the area where the lodge was again. This time, the lodge was abandoned and had windows broken in or boarded up. A car pulled up to it and a woman got out. We asked her what had happened to the building. She said that it was under renovations. I asked her if we could go inside. She agreed, but said only for a couple minutes. 

We went inside and it was wonderful. It was beautifully decorated. We were told not to take pictures though. We went a few rooms over and suddenly were in a cafeteria (my subconscious always has food on its mind, I swear). We were then told to leave. 

_Dream from Oct 21st I think_ 

*Kestrel!!~!*

I was in the city visiting my sister but Kestrel was also there. YAAAY. We were super bored though and looking for parties to crash or trouble to get into, so we drove across the country back to the house where we used to live in order to visit a certain someone. But he had bone cancer. So that was unfortunate.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Beachy Keen*

I was enjoying a nice day at the beach and watching baby ducks. 

And that's about all I remember.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Some dreams from the previous nights

*It's a Kestrel!*

I was in my room and walking to the closet when I tried to flip on the light switch. It didn't work. I did a reality check - dreaming! I remembered that Kestrel and I had agreed to meet at a bus stop, so I flew outside and to the nearest one. She was standing in a line full of strange people. Some of them looked like gods. Once I found her, I realized that we hadn't talked about what to do afterwards, so I stood there for a moment like an idiot. We flew back to my yard and chilled. 




I love it when I go to write a bunch of dreams down and then they just run away out of my mind like thought diarrhea.  ::wtf::

----------


## Queen Zukin

*casual bonding time*

I was in the garage and my father was attacking my face with a hot iron. It hurt a lot and I was screaming.

*snowy spot*

Kestrel and I were somewhere snowy. There was a shop with a lot of stairs. I feel like it was in Russia for some reason.

----------


## KestrelKat

That's funny, in one of my dreams last night I remembered you being there and lots of stairways; like an Escherian stairwell where they go all different directions and some go sideways and upside down.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Another Elevator Death*

I was getting into an elevator from the fourth or fifth floor. It was acting a bit haywire, and suddenly it began plummeting. I remembered thinking, "hey, I dreamed this would happen before!" But decided that this would be a completely inappropriate time to announce this as we were falling to our deaths. We crashed into the ground and died on impact. I was dead again, and this time found myself in a grid-like dimension. I was having a lot of trouble waking up from this. It felt difficult to get back into my body.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I've been shitty at recording my dreams but this happened today and I have to share it...





> *Another Elevator Death*
> 
> I was getting into an elevator from the fourth or fifth floor. It was acting a bit haywire, and suddenly it began plummeting. I remembered thinking, "hey, I dreamed this would happen before!" But decided that this would be a completely inappropriate time to announce this as we were falling to our deaths. We crashed into the ground and died on impact. I was dead again, and this time found myself in a grid-like dimension. I was having a lot of trouble waking up from this. It felt difficult to get back into my body.



I've been having, only very recently, vivid recurring dreams about an elevator that malfunctions and then plummets and I die. Today I got a call from my mom, who told me that my sister just got stuck in an elevator. The elevator lost power and firefighters had to come and pull her out of the elevator (between floors) before she got crushed.  ::holyshit::

----------


## Queen Zukin

Last night I dreamed that I was taking a long bus ride home. I realized I had got on the wrong bus, but not to worry because it would take me close enough. The inside of the bus was really decked out. I realized I must be dreaming, but spontaneously either woke up or FA'd.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I have so many dreams written down but they are in rough-draft form...Haven't been recording my dreams lately (finals).

----------


## Queen Zukin

After I came home from my final exam this morning I took a nap, and I had a lucid dream in it! Except I didn't know what to do with myself the entire time.

Before the dream, I was in my apartment and was having trouble seeing out of my left eye. On top of that, my apartment was weirdly dark and things kept moving around me. I did a reality check and saw I was dreaming, but I think I am so mentally exhausted for exams I just didn't even have the capacity to have a lucid dream, so I let it drift away.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Tell me this isn't happening...*

In the dream, I wasn't dating Ginger at the time so I was on a random first date with someone else. I know this guy mostly from Facebook, and he is a very sweet man. 

I was at his house and we were playing with his rabbits. Out of nowhere, he asks me to marry him. 

I'm shocked, of course. I say no, we haven't known each other long enough! 

He starts crying and goes to the corner of the room AND STARTS SHITTING HIS PANTS WHILE SINGING "_we could be herrrroooooooooooooooooooes_." 

I didn't even know what to do.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I went to a party with Kestrel until 4am last night, and then barely slept at all until I came home and took a 3 hour nap. 

*don't worry. just dreaming*

I think this may have occurred on the cusp of sleep...or it was an actual dream. But I was seeing some stressful images and had to keep reminding myself not to get involved since they weren't real. 

*Giving Joe Hugs*

I was on an amusement park ride that went haywire. Joe, my high school friend, was also on said ride. The ride was one of those swing rides and it was going too fast and erratic and people were being swung out of their chairs. And then the ride caught on fire and a lot of people died. It was really sad. I found Joe and he was crying from all of the sadness. I gave him a big hug.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*KastrelKet*

Something about you. 

I had so much more than this remembered. Shame.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I need to start keeping a journal of spooky coincidences. I was drifting off to sleep, when my phone decided it was the perfect time to turn on the radio and start playing Coast to Coast AM (which I've actually never even loaded on my phone before), at full blast. What was the segment on? SPOOKY COINCIDENCES. 

 :Oh noes: 

I'll just not sleep tonight. Again. 






> *Tell me this isn't happening...*
> 
> In the dream, I wasn't dating Ginger at the time so I was on a random first date with someone else. I know this guy mostly from Facebook, and he is a very sweet man. 
> 
> I was at his house and we were playing with his rabbits. Out of nowhere, he asks me to marry him. 
> 
> I'm shocked, of course. I say no, we haven't known each other long enough! 
> 
> He starts crying and goes to the corner of the room AND STARTS SHITTING HIS PANTS WHILE SINGING "_we could be herrrroooooooooooooooooooes_." 
> ...



A friend of a friend drew my dream:



Cheers to seeing that picture every time I scroll down for the next month.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

some dreams shouldnt be visualized that good  ::D:  still funny thou

----------


## Queen Zukin

> some dreams shouldnt be visualized that good  still funny thou



The more visuals...the better. Usually.  ::D:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*GTFO of this pyramid*

It was thundering really loud last night (in real life) and a lightning bolt must have struck near the house. I am at my grandparents' house so I was sharing a bed with my mother that night. I was having a dream about exploring some kind of pyramid when that lightning bolt hit. I immediately jumped out of bed and ran across the room, still dreaming that I was GTFOing of this pyramid that was probably collapsing or something. It was super strange seeing reality fade in AS I was running. My mom was just like, "...what are you doing?" I didn't even know. 

*maybe a lucid*

I remember doing a reality check. 

*Kestrel + Factory?*

I was with Kestrel at a pink factory. Something was very strange. 

*Fraternity Killers*

I was at the library when somehow I got wind that one of the leaders of my fraternity was out to kill some of us. 

*Not Prepared*

I was having an exam that I was totally unprepared for. I wasn't sure how I was doing, since the questions were bizarre. I remember going back to an apartment that was super futuristic.

----------


## Queen Zukin

At a hotel...Just going to get on real quick to update some dreams.


*sand dunes*

I was with my family and we were in a country that was filled with mountainous sand dunes. Like Jakku.  ::D:  

I sledded down one of the sand dunes and saw that there was actually a roller coaster built into the sand-mountain. I climbed aboard and went down. It was terrifying. I went down and it was so straight-down that you felt weightless. At the bottom I got off and watched other people ride the roller coaster. But something was wrong. The sand dune was eroding and the rollercoaster was about to crumble (in reality, we are having an excessive windstorm of winds 45 km/hr, which was hitting the house with noise). I was hearing that and seeing the sand dunes erode with the roller coaster and people were dying. It was so tragic. 

*Madeline*

On Facebook (in real life), I follow a model with Down''s Syndrome. She was in my dream, and she and I were in a store. They were selling big LED lights and I had used some for a hula hoop. They came in packs of four, but I had lost the other two.The store thought that I was trying to steal the LED lights, so we ran out and caught a bus or something. In my dream, it was a lot more badass. 

*High-Stakes Minecraft*

I was on a Minecraft server with Kestrel and a few other people. We were on a multiplayer server that was super high stakes and super-real-life-like. We were in a self-made fort, trying to survive. 

*Kinky Kestrel*

Kinky things involving le Kestrel.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*How to Kill Zombies 101*

I had decided to enroll in my university's ROTC program, which meant that I would be taking some classes with the army. The first requirement to enroll was a strip search and a drug test. Jesus Christ. 

The drug test was first. This wasn't a normal drug test. They wanted a blood sample, but to get it they dug a toothpick into my skin until it gushed with blood. The results were inconclusive. The recruiter told me I could do it again or wait until tomorrow. I told her I would wait until tomorrow, but had vowed in my mind to not come back. 

I was enrolled in classes anyways and went. Our class was in the middle of a football stadium. Lining all of the edges were massive rock climbing walls. Our first few classes were on how to scale these huge things fast.

After that was mastered (or in my case, just barely acceptable), it was time to learn to kill zombies. YAAAAAAAAS.

The lights of the football stadium were turned off and hundreds of students volunteering to act as zombies were released in the interior rooms. Our goal: survive. 

I started off with a baseball bat and was whacking zombies as I went room to room. They were easy to kill and I must have felt pretty badass since my baseball bat got upgraded to two badass knives/swords. I was so badass chopping off zombie heads at lightning speed. 

I came into another dark room but was surprised to find that no one was in there. Except a tiny black and yellow snake. It tried to go after me, so I smashed it under a rock. I later learned that despite it being so tiny, it was 1000 times deadlier than any normal snake on Earth. We later found out that one of my peers had released the snake to reduce competition, hoping to kill off her classmates. A long ass snake montage with epic music then played in my mind. It was about how the girl hatched the snake and took care of it and she became evil under its influence. 

*Diagon Alley* 

I needed to visit a certain pub in Diagon Alley to mail (via owl, of course) a letter to Harry, Ron, and Hermione about something _super_ important. I was dropped off at the wrong street. My GPS said it was a 15 minute walk to the street where the pub was actually located...on Waking Alley, in the town of Pech (I had been reading a book in German before I went to sleep...). 

I met a highschool girl and her brother on the way there. They were also walking there. 

*Tall Ladders*

This dream is fuzzy in recall. I was brewing ale...and had to bring it to a very tall platform...but the only way to get to the top of the platform was to climb a very tall ladder. 

*Halfway House*

In another reality, in which I was still living with my parents, they decided they would disown me and kick me out. I had nowhere to go so I winded up living in a halfway-house version of where I used to live. Kestrel and Ginger still lived there. We were trying to find out if I had any marketable skills. I could sort-of paint. 

We went out to a movie and there was a strange guy at the movies. He kept trying to cuddle. 

*Tripping and Hooping*

I was tripping with some hippies. We were outside and the sky was like a cartoon. 

I went home later and hula hooped. I discovered I could levitate (a common dream-theme regarding hula hooping for me, strangely).

----------


## Queen Zukin

*I inherited an apartment*

I was living in an apartment within a house that I used to live in. I had a room mate, but she left to go live in India (RelaxAndDream...I think this is because of you  :tongue2: ). She left a note saying that she was going to come back eventually, but for now, everything in the apartment was mine to hang on to. Which wasn't actually the best deal, since there was a bunch of useless stuff scattered through the rooms. I kept remembering that I was sleeping through my classes. 

Also, the apartment was kind of creepy sometimes. I didn't know where else to add this statement.

My parents had come to visit me in the apartment and I got really pissed at my father because he was not allowing me to use my own bathroom for whatever reason pleased him on that day. There was also something about a turtle. 

*Better Weather Please*

I was running out into a big field, apparently lucid. I flew up into the sky still not sure what my intention was. But the weather was super shitty. It was thundering and there was a funnel cloud. I flew up into the massive cloud, tumbled around, and got lost.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Esoteric Atmosphere*

I joined a Minecraft server, but it was was lifelike. There was a short montage about how the citizens here fought daily to keep their city from being overrun by the monsters and the wilderness. Their city was a colorful conglomerate of buildings. 

A man saw that I had joined their server/city and offered to give me a tour. I followed him inside a building. The outside was plain, but the inside was stunning. 



I went into another room just like the previous one, but in the middle was a giant pool. Cool. I jumped into the pool. 

After awhile there were a bunch more people in the room. I talked to a guy in the pool and swam around with him. He explained to me how a lot of people visited his city, but he trusted almost no one because he felt as if they were conspiring against him. I didn't disagree. There was a strange atmosphere about the people around us.

We talked, and there was something just very esoteric feeling about the situation. I had a strong feeling that there was something else going on here. 

We swam around each other for awhile longer yet, before I noticed exactly what was bothering me. I took him aside. 

"You're right. There's something going on here," I whispered, "have you noticed, that every time we focus our attention on something for too long, it becomes distorted? In fact, the entire room around us destabilizes?" 

He looked around us and had a moment of clarity. 

"I think, that the server is being compromised..." I whispered to him. Or maybe that you're IN A DREAM ZUKIN. DUR DUR DURRR.

The scenery destabilized even further and suddenly we found ourselves being sung to by Marvin Gaye. There was a moment of panic between us, before I lost interest and decided to put some food in the oven.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I'ma post this before I get too drunk. 

We got home from traveling at 4am last night then I woke up at 8am to get groceries...So I don't remember anything except one fragment in which Kestrel and I where running through long halls of a spaceship or something.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Happy new years!!!!  Our internet is down so I am posting with phone so I will have to keep it basic. I dreamed last night that I had another week of exams. During one of our exams we had a break, and someone asked me how to do a specific physics problem. Without thinking about it, I showed them how and then my professor accused me of cheating. I would have to go speak in front of a board that would decide if they were going to kick me out of school or not. I spent at least three dreams trying to write a speech for these people.

----------


## Queen Zukin

All I remember from last night is something about seeing an alligator. Alligators are really not my thing.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Damn Fairies*

Before I went to bed I decided to do the fairy ring task of the year. Unfortunately, all I remember of this dream was the notion that I had completed it and flying into the sky. Must've been those damn fairies who erased my mind...not wanting me to share their secrets with the world...

*Not Feeling This*

My lab class was meeting at a restaurant today. We all took a bus there. I really wasn't feeling it, so I didn't mind too much when I didn't have time to get off the bus and it took me back. 

*Too Full*

I was sitting in class. It looked like a highschool classroom. Our classroom was too full so the teacher said that some of us needed to leave for lunch early. No one actually wanted to go so she had to draw names. I was chosen, but I didn't have any money for lunch so I still didn't know where to go. 

*The unicorn man*

I was out in a snowy field with my mother. We were looking for something. I kept seeing giant footprints of some animal on the snow. I sort  of felt like I was being hunted. Out of nowhere, this centaur/unicorn-man comes dashing out of the bushes with fury and chases us out of his fields and on to a giant layer of clouds. We hopped around on the clouds. 

*changing in a bathroom*

I was changing clothes in a dirty bathroom. Mom was there, waiting for me. 

*quick recovery*

I was told I was going to have surgery within the next few days, to get the screws out of my foot. I asked how long I would be on crutches. The doctor responded that most patients recover in three to four hours. Damn. 

*Bathroom Monster*

My brother was Ron Weasley. We were in a bathroom of some kind, investigating the appearance of an evil bathroom monster. The thing came out of the drain and looked like a gooey alien. I realized it was my mom. 

*Evil ovens*

I was on the set of Harry Potter (might be an extension from the previous dream) and they were looking for someone to play a role in a swimming scene in a public pool. There were so many candidates for the role, that they decided to build a diving board ladder out of ovens. Instead of testing who had the better diving skills, they put the candidates in the ovens. I looked over and saw red steam coming out of the ovens and they were pulsating with evil. 

*Hotel Restoration*

I was in charge of renovating an abandoned hotel from the 1950s. I was setting up a bed for my mother to stay in and I wondered if the hotel was haunted. 

*The DV Book Club*

Some random members of my family and other people were watching TV in the living room. I decided it was time to go to bed so I said good night to them. I walked upstairs and found a notice about Dreamview's new book club. Apparently this had started a few years ago and I was one of the members, so I looked at it in horror when I realized that I forgot all about it. 

*Almost*

In real life, I was sitting on the couch reading a book and decided to close my eyes for a few minutes to nap. I was super close to accidentally WILDing. In my almost-dream, I was sitting on the couch and there was someone talking next to me. I could see all around me, but when I moved my leg I woke up. Booo.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Stoned Dream*

I must have been absolutely stoned in this dream, because when I woke up from it, around 4 in the morning, I was residually high for at least two minutes. 

*Gangstas*

I was at my grandmother's house. She had invited a bunch of legit gangsters over in order to teach Ginger and I how to dance. They tried to get me to wear baggy clothing for the video but it just fell off of my small frame. Later, the main gangster and Ginger went upstairs to sleep. I went up later to talk to Ginger but I accidentally woke up the wrong person.

----------


## Queen Zukin

No recall except for a small fragment-scene of looking at the backs of some quarters and seeing that there were very strange/grim faces engraved on them.

edit: I remembered a dream about visiting my neighbors house, and with my mind I made a lake in their lawn. People came to catch the frogs there.

----------


## Queen Zukin

last night. was not a fun night. 

*Dark Gollum*

I was standing somewhere very dark. In front of me was thing gollum-gremlin-_thing_. He had his hands on my shoulders and was shaking me, whispering evil things and just being creepy AF in general. I was happy to wake up from that one. 

*School Shooting*

It was the first day back and I was sitting in class (which felt reminiscent of high school). I had this weird vision-memory about a student that shot up the school a couple years back. Even though it was a (false) memory, I still felt a bit of dread that it was going to happen again. It was about 10:30 am when we heard sirens going off and I knew what was happening. I heard gunshots. All of the class went into a corner. The gunman broke into our classroom and started shooting people. The gunman was acting super strange (apart from the fact that he was killing people). He kept shouting HAAAAAAAAAAA, HAAAAAAAAAAAA, HAAAAAAAAAA in long breaths and had a psychotic look on his face. 

I managed to survive and went home. My mother was there and I told her about what had happened. 


*Evil Flying Scissors*

Something about evil flying scissors. It wasn't a good dream.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Whale Museum*

I was with Kestrel in a giant blue cave. On both sides of the cave were sidewalks built into the cave and the middle was filled deeply with water. There were whales and dolphins in the water. Kestrel and I were riding them into the depths of the cave-museum. The river eventually ran out and we continued by foot. Built into the walls were exhibits. At the very end of the cave was a rock 'n roll exhibit that was falling to pieces.

Later in the dream, maybe I was still in the cave, I was inside a small clothing shop. I didn't buy anything. I think I was wasting time before I had to be somewhere.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Fairy Ring ToTY*

I was at my grandparents house and babysitting a toddler. My mother and her friend told me that they wanted to go swimming somewhere, so I went along with. We were going to meet up with Kestrel and Ginger at the pool. 

As I we were riding in the car, two different dreams started happening at once. In the other dream, there was a woman working in a morgue with her partner. She found some shocking evidence about something. 

Back in the original dream, we were about halfway to our destination when we stopped at a bus terminal and got on a flying bus thing. This caused me to become lucid. I continued flying, and imagined with intent that where ever I was flying, I wound find a fairy ring. 

I landed in a suburban neighborhood. It was dark outside. I walked behind someone's house. They had a big backyard full of trees. Right on the edge of the forest line was a fairy ring. 

I sat down inside the fairy ring and mentally called out for the fairies. Instead, *toilet paper* rose up from the earth. Ugh. That's not what I meant. 

"Need some help?" A DC man walked over to me, "what are you trying to do?"

"Just summoning some fairies."

"Well you'll need two people for that," he announced. Whatever, if this helps my subconscious summon the fairies, then I'll do it. He walked inside the fairy ring and sat down across from me. We took hands and mentally called for the fairies. 

The mushrooms around us began to glow and shimmer in the night time darkness. They were glowing all sorts of different colors, like Christmas tree lights. Eventually, the little colorful firefly-like fairies rose from the earth. I couldn't see their individual make up. They were like multicolored fireflies buzzing around us. 

I thought about how to go about asking them what their secret was. I didn't want to sound like a creep and just flat out ask, _what are your secrets?_, but then I remembered that I'm a total creep anyways so this wasn't going to change anything. 

"What are your secrets?" I whispered to them. 

In one unified voice, they responded, "_toilet paper._"

I should have known.  ::upsidedown:: 



*Bike*

Something about a bike.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Eating*

My parents were visiting my apartment. We went out to eat somewhere. It was really snowy. As we were driving through the city, we passed a lot of restaurants. In the windows, I saw that they were filled with students cramming for exams already. 

*burying people alive*

I was the owner of an indoor and outdoor ice skating rink. I was hosting a party and it was going well. I noticed that there was someone who was hurting my guests and my friends. I confronted her. I didn't know her, but she immediately tried to fight me. I took her outside and she pulled out a knife and tried to kill my friends. My friends and I decided that the only way to get rid of this serial killer was to bury her alive in a desert (a_ completely_ normal decision). 

*batshit crazy father*

I was living in a suburb (but I wasn't me) and my father was batshit insane. I decided to run away. At the end of our street, reality became a strange hedge maze and I was trying to find my way out of the maze before I was caught. It felt like I was in maze scene in The Shining. 

*Extra Rooms*

I was at my grandmother's house. She told me that she had cleaned some rooms at the back of her house. I wasn't aware that these rooms even existed so I went to investigate. There were about 4 or 5 extra rooms, and each of them looked exactly the same as the others. It was a little bit strange.

----------


## Queen Zukin

it was windy and stormy outside last night, so it bled into my dreams

*tornado in the water*

My sister was in the hospital for something minor, but nevertheless she had to be there for a couple days. Her hospital room had a great view. She was on the ground floor just outside the ocean. Her window was literally feet from the shore. 

Off the shore there was a storm brewing. It looked like a tornado, but more foggy and misty. I left the hospital to stay with a friend who also lived on the coast. The storm was getting worse and becoming more windy. We lost electricity. 

*Zombies with Shotguns*

I was on a very steep, tall mountain with a BB-8 droid. It was trying to lead me somewhere. Again, it was foggy and windy outside. There were swamps on the mountain. The mountainside was so steep that there were swamps that would exist like normal swamps but then suddenly they were cut off by the cliff and went straight down. The BB-8 was trying to lead me down a narrow path that was cut out of the cliff side. I was not feeling this. Usually, I would be okay with something so adventurous but tonight the wind was whipping so hard it was making me lose my balance. I wanted to wait until the harsh winds subsided, so I took a seat on a log in one of the swampy-cliff areas.

I was taking in the serenity and creepiness of my surroundings when out of nowhere zombies with shotguns started running down the hill towards us. Shit. I was definitely not prepared for this. Some of them had automatic rifles and were shooting full speed. I managed (somehow) to steal one of the rifles from the zombies and went on a murderous zombie spree. It was fun. 

My subconscious, shocked that I survived this curveball, decided it was time for another: Russians. Out of nowhere, Russian military tanks had us surrounded and took us as hostages. After that I may or may not not have become a sex slave...

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Satan's Bitch*

Oh my god this dream. 

My mother and I were walking down the highway. We needed to travel at least 500 miles. I proposed that walking was probably not the best idea because it was going to take ages. So we biked instead.

The dream transformed such that I was in a group of bicyclists. There were underground networks of dimly lit tunnels made for long distance bicyclists. I was super happy about this, because the tunnels were fun. 

We keep peddling and I notice that we have come to a point in the tunnel where there are little office rooms. I see a surgeon walking in a distant tunnel. 

"What even is this? Who would have an office all the way down here???" I asked.

"I don't know...but this is kind of creepy," replied one of my bicycle-cohorts. 

We reach a dead end and find ourselves facing a bigger office. We get off our bicycles to investigate.

And then I remember. Something very _very_ bad. I remembered being here, a long time ago. I remembered that they had taken us hostage and performed cruel experiments on us. And then they erased our memories. FUCK. (_The most creepiest thing about this, is that when I told Kestrel about my dream, she had a de ja vu and said that I have told her this dream before...which I have no memory of???????????????_)

I was frozen for a second in fear. The coordinators/workers of this strange place were already watching us. I wasn't sure whether to tell my friends that this has happened before...and then face even more severe repercussions? 

Before we could do anything, we were snatched away and dragged into separate rooms. I had a potent memory of the last time I was here. I was put in a room and then forced to watch someone bleed to death.

Small gap in recall, but I find myself in a room that looks like a doctor's office. THAT SAME FUCKING GOLLUM CREATURE IS STANDING IN FRONT OF ME (from 1/6/2016). He's getting off on telling me all the ways people are tortured here. He explains to me that he is Satan. 

I try to run and get an unfortunate glimpse into another room. People are chained and getting whipped on their back. Blood is oozing out. I fear that this is what is next. I keep running and find myself in a new room. In this room, there was a blue...thing...raping a girl who was travelling with us. She tries to get away and kill it. But every time she manages to kill it, two more appear and try to rape her again. It was so fucked up.

I was so shocked by this I didn't notice that the gollum-thing had followed me and was blocking the exit. He joined in and I got trapped in this room for hours, essentially becoming Satan's bitch.  ::whyohwhy::  ::damnit::  ::morecrying::

----------


## Queen Zukin

I had this dream typed out and then it deleted.  ::damnit:: 

Shorter version time

*...More Zombies*

I'm not the person to usually dream of zombies so I've been surprised at the recent incidence of these creatures in my dreams. 

I was walking down a very crowded sidewalk, trying to go home, because there was a zombie-virus outbreak in my town. Someone very important stopped on the sidewalk to make an announcement to the public, which actually may have saved my life in the dream, because when I turned around I noticed that 5 millimeters from me was a zombie girl about to bite into my neck. I don't remember what important news the announcer had to say - the next moment I was at home and making sure that the doors were secure. I had found an extra key in a cabinent and put it in my pocket. 

The dream at this point was largely concerning the zombie outbreak, there were a lot of corpses but also some details I can't remember well.

This next part might be a different dream, but I was in the same house and found the pet dove that I had taken care of when I was younger. My dove didn't look healthy so I super-cleaned her cage, water, and food bowls. She seemed happier afterwards. 

Later, there was something to do with my cousin and a raft.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I didn't take the time this morning to remember my dreams, so all I have are fragments. But I kid you not, I dreamed about zombies. Again.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*some flying*

I was in the old house where I lived in undergraduate. There were some people that I used to know inside the house. They were yelling philosophical things. I realized I was floating and that therefore this must be a dream. I flew outside and up into the sky and away. 

*apples*

I was walking through a gas station. I didn't have a car to fuel up, I was just passing through. The gas station was insanely crowded. I walked inside a grocery store to buy an apple. They were fresh out of them, but the grocery store had installed a system in which whenever the rinsing sprinklers came on, apples would fall through the ceiling and replenish the inventory. 

*bath*

Someone was helping me wash my hair in a bath tub.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I slept so good last night.  ::D: 

*one big conglomerate dream*

But now I am feeling lazy so even though this was probably multiple different dreams, I will post it as one. 

I was moving into a new house. My mother, father, Kestrel, and Ginger were there. My father was saying mean things to my mother and I was mad and embarrassed that Kestrel and Ginger had to see this. 

There was also a dark mountainous landscape and there was a little girl in need of saving from the dark side.

Lastly, I ran into Joe somewhere and I gave him a big hug.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Had the opposite experience and slept terribly. No dreams remembered, except a scene about fireworks.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Irrational Hotel*

I was living in a hotel-like apartment complex. The rule was that you had to change bedrooms every night, and that the front office would keep all of your other belongings. Besides being the fanciest hotel I've ever been at, it was terrible. 

In the front of the hotel, there was a massive water fountain/swimming pool. A saw a goat fall into the pool. I went down to the pool to investigate and determine whether or not I also wanted to swim, but there were dead leaves and worms coming from the water vents. 

I apparently also worked there and had an office at the top of the building. The stairs going up were super wonky and I got stuck at one point and required the assistance of a cute guy to get me out. Speaking of cute guys, there was another working at the front desk.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I slept again unnaturally good, but only remembered fragments. 

*Important Minecraft Business*

I was minecrafting, but in the dream it was_ super_ important. Like - spy level important, or something. 

*My Grandpa works with time travelers*

I discovered that my grandpa was secretly working with time travelers. They were using his home as a portal between time, and he was keeping logs of their arrivals and departures. 

*Luna Lovegood in the bathroom*

I was in the basement of a hospital, searching for a bathroom. I came across a blue bathroom that was still partially in construction. Luna Lovegood was there. I decided it was time to Minecraft (because I apparently had some very important business to do).

----------


## Queen Zukin

WHY AM I SLEEPING SO GOOD. And remembering nothing?

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Pensive Man*

It was the first day of university classes again. I walked into a new classroom. It was very industrial looking and had railings that overlooked a steampunk-like plumbing area. Our professor was strange. She had short blonde hair and was extremely fidgety. 

Out of nowhere, some men came into the classroom and said it was time for a drug test. The entire class walked together to the bathroom. I noticed that our professor substituted someone else's urine for her own. Lovely. 

After class was over, I sat down on a bench outside and waited for the bus to come. An old man took a seat next to me. 

He looked over and asked me pensively, "do you think a moment like this will ever happen again?" 

That caught me off guard. For a moment it made me very lucid - not lucid in the dreaming sense but with a heightened awareness of the chaos going around us. I really wasn't sure how to answer his question...

"Maybe...somewhere in some parallel universe..." I responded. The old man had a certain energy about him...This wasn't a normal DC. 

He looked over at me and told me that a bus from Germany was coming our way soon, and he was waiting for an old friend. I looked down the road and saw this bus coming. It stopped at our bus stop and let off some people. I recognized someone I used to know when I lived there. 

*Swordfighting to the Death*

There was a guy who lived in a house and he had begun a sword fighting duel. The duel, however, was to the death. The man was losing the duel and he knew he was going to die. He ran into a closet while he frantically heard his opponent searching for him. When it was safe, he made a getaway out the front door and jumped into his car and drove off. He was driving so fast that he rear ended the vehicle in front of him. This vehicle had a motorcycle in the trunk, which came crashing out. 

*Assignment*

I was in an apartment bedroom with about five other girls and a guy. For some reason, we were all in our underwear. I was embarrassed by this, since the underwear I wore to sleep wasn't very flattering. I was trying to impress this one guy, but decided to give it up since my ugly underwear wasn't helping anything. 

*Inclement Weather*

I was standing in the middle of a road that passed straight through a foreign and exotic town. There wasn't a road actually - it was sort of a dirt road that functioned as a road...but there wasn't any cars. 

There was a massive storm cell developing above us. But it was really beautiful. It was purple and blue and the colors reminded me of seashells. 

*Packages* 

I was at home with an acquaintance of mine, who was proposing that I go on a diet to rid my system of toxins. His proposed method included 5 birth control pills a day with different drink flavoring powders. We got distracted when my mother started bringing in a lot of packages. She explained to us that she was obsessed with some new show on television, and the stuff in the packages were props from the show. I opened up one of the boxes and found dollhouse accessories.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Being Slightly Badass*

I lived in a big, beautiful mansion. I was on yikyak and decided to meet up with some other people who also had nothing to do. There was two boys: one of them had blonde hair and the other had black hair. We met in a school and decided to skate board through the hallways. It was all fun until we sat down to chill. 

While we are chilling in a stairwell, the guy with blonde hair whips out a baby deer out of nowhere. He explains to me that him and his friend use the baby dear for bets. They place the baby dear an equal distance away from them, and to whomever the deer runs to, is the winner and takes the money. This time, the baby dear runs away. We all get up to fetch the baby dear, but I planned instead to let it escape. 

We separate and go through the school looking for the baby dear. The two guys think that I am helping them, but I am instead trying to get the baby dear out of the school. The blonde haired guy figures this out, when he finds that the baby deer has passed through one of the heavy doorways. 

The blonde haired guy gets super angry and whips out a knife and starts chasing me through the school. I'm not really sure what the black haired dude's role in all of this was, I just know that he was slightly less evil than the blonde one. 

I eventually make it out of the school and keep running through the parking lot. The black haired dude is already out there and we engage in some small talk. He apparently distracted me enough that the blonde guy snuck up behind me and had his knife against my throat. He shoved me towards his friend and instructed him to cut my throat and drain my blood while he fetches the deer. 

The black haired guy had a moment of hesitation and let me go. I used this opportunity to sprint away, but the blonde guy was on my tail again. I sprinted quickly through fields and across rivers until I came to the edge of a waterfall. I had two choices: not jump this waterfall and let this guy kill me or jump this massive waterfall and only maybe die. I took a running jump down the tall waterfall and landed in the water. The blonde guy didn't have the same motivation to do this, so he fumbled with an alternative route down. 

Using this extra time, I kept running and found a highway. I hitchhiked home. 

*The Smoking Club*

I was standing outside of my university. They had created 15 new clubs/organizations, so I decided to do the rational thing and join ALL of them. I was waiting for the first club meeting to start, though I really wasn't sure what it was. 

While I was waiting, I noticed that on the porch of the university was a random bath tub. I thought about how nice it would be to climb into the bathtub with a glass of wine...

My thoughts were cut off when people began to wait around me, and I though they must belong to the same club. I asked them what club was meeting here, and they said, "the smoking club." The smoking club, eh? What are we smoking? 

I soon found that out. Kestrel was there too and all of us were stoned and walking through a field. Kestrel and I were off in our own little world and didn't pay attention to the warnings given to us by the people walking in front of us...and we walked right into a massive spider web. Ewww. But such a thing we would definitely do. 

I woke up the next morning and all of us were laying around on couches super hungover. I didn't remember drinking...but then again it must have been intense if I didn't remember drinking.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Sad AF Dream*

In the dream, I had an awesome boyfriend (he wasn't Ginger, my IRL boyfriend, but he was very reminiscent of him. I think the dream spared me one, if it had used Ginger instead as the boyfriend, I would have absolutely died). One day, in class, my boyfriend told me that he wanted to die.  :Sad: 

He said that he was going to get medically induced suicide. I couldn't believe this. It came out of nowhere. Even worse, he said that he had already scheduled it and it was in a few hours. I just held on to him and cried. I didn't want to let him go. 

There was a TV show that wanted to interview him before he went through with this. Watching him explain why he wanted to do this was painstaking.

The worst part is when he finally did.  :Sad: 

Later, I was running all of this through my mind and I began to realize that something in the story was wrong. I walked over to his parents house and snuck into his old bedroom. I went through his stuff, looking for a clue. And then I found it. 

Hidden beneath his clothes was a gun. And then another...and another. The fishyness level of this situation just went up tenfold. 

I heard someone walking up the stairs, so I quickly sprinted into the closet. I could watch what was happening between the crack in the closet door. A woman, presumably his mother, had come into his bedroom, followed by another woman. They were arguing and screaming. The woman (who wasn't the mother) began to get violent and threatened his mother. Out of fear, the mother ran into the closet and locked the door behind me. I had just enough time to take a step back and hide among the clothes so she wouldn't see me. 

"What now, bitch?!" The lady from outside the closet screamed. She called out to another man, who was still downstairs, to put some water on the stove. 

"And if you come out of the closet...You'll get what you deserve...A pot of boiling water to the face!" The lady screamed. AND THE PLOT THICKENS!!

But then I woke up.  :Sad:  Damn...that was getting interesting.



*Saved By Snoop Dogg*

I tried really hard to go back to sleep and finish off the previous dream, but I guess my brain got confused and this weird ass dream resulted. 

I spent like five minutes staring at the screen trying to figure out how to describe this dream...This is gonna be rough. 

Anyways....

I was in a sting operation to bust a cocaine dealer while at the same time trying to find my long lost father. They were tied in, somehow. 

I had met with a cocaine trafficker and got the details of the dealers in the area (I guess maybe my long lost father was a cocaine dealer?). When I arrived at the neighborhood in the address, shit was already hitting the fan. The entire neighborhood was on fire. People were outside on the streets getting shot. So I decided it would be a wonderful idea to go out there myself and find his house. Of course. 

Not even a few minutes into walking, I found myself being held at gun point. Out of absolutely nowhere, Snoop Dogg appears and saves the day. He distracts the gunman and tells me to run into an alley to escape. I think there was a wormhole in this alley. Or the dream visuals were so messed up that it _looked_ as if there was a wormhole.

I eventually reach my destination and find that the house has already been burned to the ground. I step inside and find the burned remains of everyone that lived there. Fantastic. 

I went back home. The rest of the dream died down in intensity, but out of the corner of my eye I kept seeing spooky shadows and ghosts.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Monk Apprentice*

I was a little boy who lived with monks in the middle of the jungle. They were teaching me mindfulness and dexterity. They had me go on super dangerous (but super cool) obstacle courses on vines and shit. 

*The Malaria Bus*

I was supposed to meet up with a friend from school. I was walking home and she was taking the bus there. Unfortunately, it came to my attention that she was taking 'the malaria bus'...a bus infested with malaria...So I wasn't sure if she was going to make it or not. I don't think she ever did...

*Kestrel and I at fair*

Kestrel and I were at a town fair. We had stopped into a eating place that was offering freebees. They gave us free ice cream! I don't remember much else about the fair than the food.

*Fireworks*

I was sitting on a ski lift in the dark. As I was being pulled up I was watching the fireworks go off. They were really close to me.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Not so good sleep last night. Giant sheets of ice kept falling off the roof every hour and making terrifying noises. 

*School Cafeteria*

I was sitting in a high school cafeteria. I already had my lunch but I went back to the line to see if there was anything else there that looked interesting. A few people from high school that I didn't know very well sat down next to me. I started talking to my fourth grade best friend's step-brother.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Yep the good sleep is officially gone. 

*Knife Accident*

I was at someone's house when I discovered that I could levitate. I was super amazed by this and so was everyone else. Usually I get lucid from this gravity issues, but this time the thought that this could be a dream only crossed my mind. I may have done a reality check and it failed, or maybe I just really hoped that it was reality because my levitation skills were badass.

I was walking home when a friend from university asked me if I wanted to LARP with him tonight. I was a little bit hesitant since the LARP we were going to contained a lot of exes, but decided why the hell not. The LARP this time around was pretty fun. We were assigned a castle that we needed to infiltrate and we had our roles preassigned (though I was trying hard to incorporate my new found levitation skills into the game). I was some kind of ninja and carried around a small dagger. 

Normally, the 'weapons' that we use in LARP are foam, but I had forgot to exchange MY REAL DAGGER with a foam one. So, when I snuck up on someone around a corner, I threw (what I thought was the foam dagger) into their heart. It was the real dagger.  :Eek: 

She fell over backwards. I had no freaking clue what to do. I know CPR, but I'm not sure that would be entirely helpful in this situation. And I haven't learned emergency medicine yet! I kneeled down next to her and yelled at someone to call 911 while I told her that help was on the way and to stay with me. THIS POOR GIRL DIED IN MY ARMS.  ::damnit:: 

The police came and everyone was talking about how I murdered this girl. I didn't even know how I would explain this to the police. How could someone mistake a foam dagger for a real one??? I was pretty sure that I was going to be in prison for years.

*Pool Party*

I was in my lab class and we were growing onions. Later that day, we had a pool party. I wanted to go home early since I wasn't feeling well (I probably had the girl I killed still on my conscience...).

----------


## Queen Zukin

I barely slept last night and I remember nothing.  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

Posting from phone. Dreamed last night that we all lived in a space ship and there was a rocket that was taking off from the spaceship. It distorted space-time and my brother was frozen in time.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Strange New World*

I and some other people had been dumped on a new planet that had a terrain like Mars. But there was something very peculiar about this planet. It was covered in dark, metal, magnetic marbles that stood on top of each other in rows. It was really eerie. 

We were trying to investigate what was making these marbles defy the laws of physics so much. 

*Brownies*

i was at my grandparents house and I ate a brownie. I decided to get on Minecraft and play on our server.

----------


## Queen Zukin

In my dream, I had to bike about 50 or 75 miles. During the trip, I came across a big hill where cars were getting stuck. I watched them for a couple hours. They were trying to get past the apex of the hill but couldn't make it.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Visitor*

My mom was visiting me at my apartment. We somehow unlocked the room where my room mate used to live and to our surprise all of her stuff was still there. I really liked how she had the room set up.

I was dying to get out of the apartment, but I needed to finish an assignment first. It took me ages though because I couldn't coordinate my fingers well enough to type. 

*Orange Vodka*

I was driving orange vodka. 

*Amsterdam*

I was looking at the results for my rotations and discovered that my placement was in Amsterdam! I had no idea how I was going to get there or who I was going to stay with. I definitely hadn't listed Amsterdam in my top 20 sites and I wondered if it was still possible to get it reversed to something closer. I didn't have enough money for a plane ticket out there.

----------


## Queen Zukin

ZzZzzZZ exams

*short lucid*

I'm not sure how I discovered it, but I realized that I was dreaming. I didn't feel well though. My consciousness felt very off and dissociated, so I don't think I lasted long in the dream.

*Kestrel and I minecraft*

Kestrel and I were working on our minecraft roller coaster. It was getting to be super epic and went through a real life cave. Also...something about a lawn mower.  ::huh::

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Best Island Ever*

I took a random vacation to a tropical island!!! It was so pretty! It was surrounded in turquoise water and people were in the beach looking at the beautifully colored tropical snails and fish. People were sitting on restaurant patios and enjoying the atmosphere and laughing. I couldn't wait to party it up that night with some cute tropical boys.  ::D:

----------


## Queen Zukin

I don't feel well. Going to bed early tonight.  ::barf:: 

*Moving...*

My family and I were moving from our old-old house to a different house. My mother told me that the house we were moving into was super old and it was probably even more haunted than our old one. Great. 

I haven't lived in this house since I was a kid, but in the dream we were moving from this one. We were in the attic and packing up boxes. The attic was very creepy and the floor boards were loose. I was finding old things and CDs that my sister used to have. OK I'm too dizzy now to keep writing.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I slept a lot last night (but still not enough). I think my body is fighting off some kind of infection. Soo sleepy and going to bed early again. I will edit if I remember dreams but I am falling asleep trying to remember them

 :Off to Bed:  :Off to Bed:  :Off to Bed: 

^^^ that's my trademark for this week

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Demon Slaying*

I was with a bunch of random friends and we were in some kind of overworld that was swarming with demons. One of my friends got possessed by a demon. When we returned to the normal world, she was clearly no longer feeling like herself. She kind of just sat there, dazing off into space. Weird things were happening around her. Once, there was a bunch of red roses that were growing on the wall above her. It was kind of creepy. 

My friends and I decided we needed to take matters into our own hands and get her back. And I have no idea how we did this, even though I'm pretty sure I had this dream twice last night. 

*Ballerina*

I was at a school talent show and I was one of the contestants. For my act, I was a hula-hooping-ballerina.  ::D:   In real life though, that would be pretty cool. 
Later, I went down to a river and canoed in it. I just had a deja vu moment and I am like 400% sure that there was a super complex dream moment in there somewhere, but I can't grasp it. 

*Crappy Computer and a Tornado*

I was on my computer when my virus scan alerted me that there was a virus on my computer called Alexis. I got rid of it but then realized that my computer screen was broken. I couldn't remember how exactly this happened. The (de?)polarizing film had come off and I had to put another film next to the screen so I could see what was on my screen. If this doesn't already sound like a shitty day, I looked out my window just in time to see that there was a massive tornado outside. But it was actually a really beautiful tornado. I was kind of perplexed for a moment, because this tornado definitely came out of nowhere.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Spending Night with Kestrel*

I was at Kestrel's apartment, chilling with her. We were smoking and stuff, and just having a good time chilling out. 

I feel like I had a scary dream sometime last night but I can't really place it. I remember a lot of turquoise blue and being super perplexed.

edit: WAIT WAIT WAIT I remember! Something about super powers...but now I forget! Argh

----------


## Queen Zukin

OK First, I remembered the dream from yesterday:

*Hospital Morgue Cult*

I was volunteering in a hospital and being nosy and walking through doors that I shouldn't go through. I found myself in a hospice room.  When the hospital staff decided that a patient was right on the verge of dying, they would dress up in black robes and perform a ritual around him. It was spooky. I later found out that there was a garden next to the hospital that was full of frogs and fish. I was so enticed with this garden and I had been there for so long my family came to get me and told me to come home, but I was too happy there. 



~~~~~~~~~~

*Myth Busters*

I was living in a massive apartment complex. Random people gained super powers and I was one of them. I could fly! 

Also...Paris Hilton lived there.

There were murders going on in the apartments so the Mythbuster crew came to help solve them. 


*I'm not good at planning ahead*

It was my birthday! I wanted to have a sleepover with about five or six people. The problem was that I waited until an hour before my sleepover began to send out invitations to people...so only one person came.  ::chuckle:: 

*Playing with Niece*

I was playing with someone who was related to me in the dream. They were a young child. We were playing in the back yard on a swing set.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I didn't put any effort into remembering this morning...so remember nothing I do.  ::disconcerted::

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Plot Twist*

I was riding "home" on a bus at night. It was going through a lot of fields and I was looking out the window at meteor shower. It was pretty chill. In the dream, I lived in a lone farm house in the fields. 

When I got home, I found my boyfriend (in the dream, not my real one) sitting with a girl at the table. They looked at me menacingly as I walked in. Something was amiss. 

Both of them had knives and began to attack me with the intent to kill. I managed to separate my boyfriend's new girlfriend from him and decided to let the plot thicken. I convinced her that he was just using her, and we should gang up on him instead. I told her that her and I should kill him and run away together. This sounds pretty damn manipulative as I'm writing this, but I thought it was a hella good strategy to stay alive in the dream. 

So, we managed to kill my 'boyfriend.' My dream went pretty vivid on the gory details of this one. I wasn't sure how to get rid of her now, though. It would look really bad if I killed her, so decided I would go along with my lie and pretend to run away with her until I could get help. 

*Watching a Heart Surgery*

I was at my old campus and I needed to get to the other side, since I had a project proposal to propose. I took a bus, but discovered that I was actually on an elementary school bus instead. It would take me close to where I was going, at least. 

I rode the bus and noticed some kids bullying another kid. I decided to use my big kid powers and stop them. The bus driver gave me the weirdest look, confused that I looked a bit old to be going to elementary school. 
I got off the bus and saw a little boy sitting in the middle of the elementary school yard. He told me that he had a defective heart and was getting heart surgery soon. He told me that it would be at this school, in fact. The boy's parents and his surgeon appeared, and the surgeon invited me to watch the surgery. 

We went inside the school and the little boy was put under. They did some stuff to his heart and patched him back up. I noticed that one of my pharmacy school peers was also there. The surgeon started writing prescriptions, two of which included an antibiotic and a painkiller. 

As my peer and I were walking out of the school, she suddenly began coughing up blood. Eeeek! And then, out of nowhere, I got a massive nosebleed and blood got all over my jeans. Both of us must have accidentally gotten into something when we were in the operating room. 

Since I was close to where I live, I decided I would run home before stopping at the place where I had originally intended to stop at. I didn't have a car, so I decided that I would walk. I Google mapped it, and it said I was 14 miles from being home. Oh.

*Small Disaster*

Kestrel and I have been building a minecraft rollercoaster. Well, this rollercoaster was now in the real world and it became an obstacle course in the sky. It was so freaking terrifying. People were falling off of it to their deaths.  :mwahaha:

----------


## Queen Zukin

I was dumb and drank coffee at noon yesterday so I couldn't fall asleep until 6am. Didn't sleep very long BUT I did remember something 

*Paranoia and Ladders*

Something was really wrong with my mother. She was convinced that she needed to stack ladders all around the house to prevent the government from spying on her. I was really worried about her and she was acting far from herself. She seemed very distant. I was talking with the neighbor (also my mother's friend), later that day who agreed to come over and talk to her, but nothing seemed to change her mind. It was really heartbreaking seeing her this way, as she built up her ladder fortress. 

*I hate alligators*

I remember looking out the window and seeing a massive alligator in the yard. I nearly peed myself, because I really, really hate alligators.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I didn't remember anything from when I was sleeping last night, but when I got home I took an hour nap and had some (short) dreams. 

*CAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKE!*

I was half asleep - half awake, almost on the verge of being completely in the dream. Standing in front of me was a beautiful, HUGE, chocolate cake with lovely frosting. I was so happy to see this cake. I reached out to get myself a slice and realized that I was almost dreaming. I could still kind of feel myself in bed but if I waited long enough I knew I could turn this into a lucid. But then I ruined it. 

*Feeling Woozy*

I was living with my host family in Germany again. I was feeling super woozy. I wondered what I had eaten to get this way!

----------


## Queen Zukin

*My Subconscious Has a Vendetta Against Me*

I had three dreams which I can't post...I don't like to censor my dreams...but this was just too far.  :paranoid: 

Basically...Three (really) messed up sex dreams with three people I don't like. 

Never again, subconscious. Never again. 

*More Super Powers*

I was in a world where people had super powers. Well, there was a crazy bitch who had a super power in which when she died, she could transfer her consciousness over to a new victim and take over their body. We were trying to find out how to stop her. There were also two twins...One twin was a good twin (I forgot what his power was though), and the other would lock the twin in closets and then would team up with the crazy bitch and he could morph into his surroundings. Like...he could turn into dirt (the way I worded that makes it sound like a terrible super power but it was actually pretty cool). 

*Colorful with Kestrel*

I was with Kestrel in our crazy colorful warpy twisty Minecraft city. It was even more filled in now and things were glowing and flowing. At one point we were looking down at our city from the top of our mountain. It was a good moment.

----------


## Queen Zukin

No recall, except for a fragment of looking into a pair of bright green eyes.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*big ass helicopter*

I was flying somewhere in a strange helicopter with some strange people. The helicopter had a super wide windshield and was going mad fast so it was semi terrifying.

*Red Hair Dye*

I was in class and we were drinking sake (because parts of sake is made from a microbe, it was actually relevant!). I realized I was late for my lab class and come down to the lab and see that my classmates are dying each other's hair red from the dyes they made in compounding lab. I find myself thankful for a moment that I have dark hair and hopefully this red hair dye won't be too noticeable. Since I am late, I was anxious about trying to finish the lab in time which made it hard to focus on reading the instructions. That and the numbers kept changing in front of my eyes. 

*Noodles Everywhere*

It was spring break, and my friend and I were headed to the mountains, except that I had forgot to pack ahead of time and was rushing to get everything in my backpack. I was trying to also clean up my apartment really quick before I left. I went into the living room and there were massive piles of ramen noodles covering all of the furniture. I think this is kind of funny because in real life, I have been lagging on the dishes and there is a bowl sitting out with some nasty dried ramen in it, and I have this fear that it is going to attract bugs soon yet I'm still too lazy to clean it.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Noo recall, except for a fragment of buying a sexy pair of eggs

----------


## Queen Zukin

No recall

----------


## Queen Zukin

It's been my new year's resolution to write in this journal everyday, even if I don't remember anything. I haven't missed a day so far this year, but I've been super busy these past few days and keep almost entirely forgetting. I had a dream last night that I was spending time with my mother at my grandparent's house. Also something about sheep.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Cashiering Again*

I was back cashiering at my super old job. The manager just let me start right away, even though it had been about 4 years since I worked there and probably didn't remember how to even work the register anymore. I tried to tell her that I might need a quick debriefing, but she just shrugged sadly and walked away.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Stuck in a Hut*

I was being held semi-captive in a hut. Semi-captive because I didn't really care about leaving. It may have been a sex hut. Which may explain why I wasn't too eager to leave... ::lol:: 

But I do remember a small moment of lucidity, realizing that this was probably a dream, however I didn't act upon it.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Not recalling much from last night, except a fragment that I am having trouble putting into words. In the fragment, I was sitting on a lean-back bench, and there were slices of alligators in front of me and people were running chaotically and there were random shapes everywhere. Things were distorted like the clocks in the painting Persistence of Memory.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Again not recalling much, but it's my own fault for being too lazy to record something in the middle of the night. From what I do remember, it had something to do with planes.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Almost forgot to update AGAIN. On phone, so will keep quick. In my first dream, I remember thinking that I was having a massively incredible dream that was the fifth part to a dream saga I was having in multiple nights. I was confused when I woke up, because I spent the entire dream rearranging scrambled words, which doesn't sound very epic. In my other dream, a former housemate was driving me back to the hotel where we now lived. The hotel was touristy and a bunch of people were out at the pool. I decided it was a good day to hula hoop.

----------


## Queen Zukin

On phone again. Something strange happened. I woke up in the middle of the night thinking WOW part 6 in this amazing dream saga but shortly after my memory was scrambled again. What is going on!
In my other dream, I was eating at a restaurant with someone when a gun man came in from nowhere. Maybe I was an assassin, or I just took this really personally, but I started to chase after the gun man. Chasing him lead me to a strange farm where red necks were hanging out. They began chasing me and that's when I discovered my amazing parkour skills.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Not much recall.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Dinner Table*

I was eating dinner at a small table with my mother. I realized I was dreaming. I don't think anything happened that caused me to realize it, rather I think the dream had just begun and I managed to notice it. I kind of watched what was going on for a couple minutes since the dream didn't feel that stable. I think I went with the flow, since I don't remember anything afterwards. 

*Meet Me Tonight*

I was staying at a hotel and I was wandering around exploring the strange place. It really was strange. The hotel had a legitimate gym, several computer labs, some showers, and an intense indoor pool. A manager had told me about their outdoor pools, so I went to investigate. Unfortunately, no one had cleaned them in ages and they were building up with algae. I kept wandering around outside until I came across an apartment complex. The apartments had a massive shared balcony and people were gathered on it and hanging out. I started walking around up there until I came across someone I used to know and haven't seen in awhile. I talked with him for a bit, since we had a lot of catching up to do. I noticed that his new haircut made him look like Donald Trump. He told me that later tonight there were going to be fireworks and that I should join him for them. I wasn't sure if I would, since I didn't want this to be a date or anything, but I have always enjoyed his presence as a friend so I decided to sneak out later.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I had another lucid dream! Yay! But I'm on my phone again so I can't type it up in detail. Booo. But basically, I was in a dark hallway and there was a strange shadowy figure stalking me. I realized I was dreaming, got excited, and yelled WHAT NOW MUTHAFUCKAAA WHAT NOW???!! like a lunatic. Haha. But it was fun. In my other dreams I was doing a lab practical and in another dream I was on a bus with Kestrel.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I had a stressful sleep last night since I had an exam in the morning. I kept doing my sleep-walking/talking/thinking/stressing thing happens sometimes accidentally. I don't remember any dreams specifically, but I keep remembering fragments from the hotel dream a few nights ago. I feel like I had that dream again last night, but I don't think I did.

----------


## Queen Zukin

On my phone again...I'm getting addicted to typing my dreams up in bed now. My dream last night had to do with the letter B. And sitting at a looooooong table with a mad hatter of sorts.  ::D:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Happy Ending to a Long, Shitty Day*

I woke up in the morning (not feeling like p diddy), and started getting ready for class. I had lab that day so I knew it was already going to be a long day. I got in the car with my friend, who told me that his room mate was being loud so he decided to spend the night sleeping in a church. It was going to be a long day for him, too. I went through the process of every single class until I got to lab. 

Our pathophysiology professor walks in and makes an announcement. Normally, we have open book exams due to the sheer volume of information on those tests. He says that students have been abusing this and have been writing in their books. He says we can no longer write or highlight in our books, or else we will get a zero on the exam. I have a mini internal freak out, since that has been how I was preparing for my exams (and how most other students were, as well). He makes all of us get out our pathophysiology textbooks and examines them to see who has been writing too much information in them. When he gets to me, I explain to him that I had lent the book to my friend (which was the truth). He announces to the class that anyone who has been writing craptons of information in their books should email him and confess.

I felt really betrayed by my friend. He had borrowed my textbook to see how I had organized the information to do so well on the exam. I thought that maybe he had emailed the professor and complained. 

On the bright side, they let us out of lab early. I had no where else to go, so I sat down in a study room. Then, I get an email that some staff members found my iPod. They said that they went through every single song and deleted the ones with profanity. LOL. At the time, I was mad because that was the iPod from highschool and I don't have the original songs anymore. Thinking about it now makes me laugh, because they would have had to listen to every single crappy song for days to get through all of it.  ::chuckle:: 

Out of sheer frustration of the shitty day, I slammed my hands down on the desk and did a reality check. I couldn't believe that the day had been _this_ shitty. I didn't expect to find that I was actually dreaming. The day had been too long for it to be a dream...but it was! When I realized I was dreaming, I had to step back for a moment out of sheer shock. This day/dream had been so damn long, like a real day. But none of it mattered anymore.  ::D:  

I spent the rest of the dream disregarding my goals and just doing naughty things.  ::lol:: 

edit: I remembered that before the dream went naughty, I was Kung Fu fighting people in the hallways hehe. 

*High in Home Depot*

I was smoking when my mom asked if I wanted to tag along to home depot. I went with her. The store had two floors, but the stairs were super steep. I couldn't make it to the top floor since I was too afraid of heights haha. I decided to chill outside of the store. When I got outside, I noticed that the home depot was located on my undergraduate campus. And then I noticed something stranger, though it didn't quite register with me at the time. As I looked to my left, I noticed that to get to the other side of the campus, you had to go through an obstacle course in the sky (THIS WAS FROM A DIFFERENT DREAM I HAD MONTHS AGO!!!!!!!! +1 for dream cartography!!). It was the _exact_ same obstacle course as from a different dream, and I vividly remembered how terrifying it was trying to walk through the netting, since the drop down was like...half a mile. I shuddered at the thought and realized I would never get to see the other half of the campus hahahahaha.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I was waay too worried about my exam this morning to recall any dreams.  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

In my dream last night, I decided to visit a mall with some friends. We stumbled across a Witch Store, where we all discovered that we were witches. We flew through the mall on our broomsticks and wreaked havoc. Also, I bought a new pair of shoes.  ::D: 

I remembered what my dream from last night was. I was on the run from a group of assassins. There was a big plot about this, I believe it was a family of assassins and I may have been one of them but I turned against them. Anyways, I was running away from getting my ass whooped and hid at a thrift store. I pretended to work there and they drove past. I got sucked into the thrift shop scenary and was noticing how many beautiful ancient dresses they had.

----------


## Queen Zukin

My dream last night...I remember being either in a very large room or a botanical garden with Kestrel. We had sleds, maybe. There was some kind of race.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Bad/tooth-grindingly-stressful sleep, no recall.  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

No recall.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Almost forgot again!!! I'm on phone so I have to keep brief. 
Dream 1: I had a dream in which I spent the entire dream in a blue-ish room. I (though I, myself, wasn't present in the dream), spent the entire dream staring at a box full of lightbulbs. Like, who even dreams this? What made my subconscious decide it was so important to waste 90 minutes DOING NOTHING BUT STARING AT A BOX FULL OF LIGHTBULBS??
Dream 2: My mother and I were driving in the car. I was looking at a map trying to figure out how we were going to navigate this turn pike. 
Dream 3: I was in a castle that had a lot of dead ends in it. Apparently, it was so large that it had a substantial homeless population. It wasn't that the homeless came to live there, rather people would visit the castle and get so lost that they would give up trying to escape and declare themselves homeless and live there instead. 
Dream 4: I was in a meeting in a class room. I saw Joe and said hi. There was lots of food at this meeting. 
Dream 5: My old karate instructor was running a playground. The playground was flooded, but that's what made it neat. It was super hard to navigate though.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Dream 3: I was in a castle that had a lot of dead ends in it. Apparently, it was so large that it had a substantial homeless population. It wasn't that the homeless came to live there, rather people would visit the castle and get so lost that they would give up trying to escape and declare themselves homeless and live there instead.



Looks like that one was a precognitive. My mother came to visit me for spring break, and she took me on a surprise trip to a ***massive**** mansion/castle today. They were doing tours and there were literally hundreds of rooms. We got so lost touring the mansion/castle and it was extremely disorientating (but beautiful). 

Dreams: 

*Kissing Ginger*

I spent an entire dream just kissing my boyfriend and it was wonderful. 

*Joining a Gang*

My sister forced me to join a gang. She was driving me to a meeting I was having at school, and she started yelling at me because my high heels were making scuff marks in her floor board. I also discovered that one of my classmates was in the gang as well. 

*Pond (no more)*

I was driving somewhere with my mother. We reached the end of a cul de sac in a neighborhood and stopped driving. I realized that I had been here before, but this time it was different. I had been here before in a dream, but the last time I was here there was a pond at the end of the cul de sac. This time, instead of a pond, there was a massive...boardwalk? I don't know exactly what to call it. The pond was covered with a deck/boardwalk and at the end was a gazebo.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Stressfulness*

I was in lab class and my partner and I were failing hard. We had spent the entire 3 hours failing on our first concoction (out of four) and we were trying to back peddle to see where we went wrong. We realized we were going to fail this lab since we had no more time to do the other three labs. 

*Hackers*

Hackers got access into Kestrel and I's server through a flaw in a recent security update. I went online to see what had been damaged, though I couldn't find anything. When I woke up in real life I made a back up. 

*Oh my*

Something to do with male strippers and a classmate that decided she was a lesbian...

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Another Precognitive*

Some real life back ground: my mom drove down to visit me for my spring break. She and I have been driving around various states, but she doesn't tell me what we are going to see/do that day, since she wants it to be a surprise. Apparently my subconscious/third-eye/whateverthefuckitis can't handle surprises.  ::chuckle::   I was in the hotel hot tub with my mom, talking about what we were going to do with tomorrow before the "surprise event" began at 7 pm. I told her that I was going to Google the area and see if there were any haunted places around here to explore. She gave me that side eye and asked me if Kestrel had told me what the surprise was (nope). She told me that she had planned for us to go on a segway ghost tour tomorrow night. Which totally explained my dream...

The dream: I'm sad I don't recall more of this than I should, but in the dream I was in an old city trying to get from point A to point B on a..._contraption._ I don't know what it was...I felt like I was riding an electric donkey through the city. It was mad hard to get anywhere and I kept falling off of it. I eventually make it to a big house and realize I have somehow gotten myself into trouble. I'm legit seeing ghosts. The ghosts though...they were like shadows in my eyeballs. It was pretty strange. I remember seeing vividly a figure/silhouette standing in a doorway and kind of freezing as I realized it saw me back. It was creepy.

----------


## Queen Zukin

These dreams better not be precognitives.  :paranoid: 

*Busteeed*

Kestrel and I were going to see a comedy at a theater. We had made weed-popcorn hahaha and were eating it before we went to see the movie. We were a bit buzzed when we walked in to buy our tickets. My professor saw me at the theater and called me into his office (which was apparently in the theater). He began yelling at me and telling me that he was disappointed that a student of his was _on drugs_. At first I thought that I must've somehow been visibly high, but then he handed me some paperwork from a drug test that we had to do a long time ago. Apparently the results had come back positive. I thumbed through them and realized that there must be a mistake, because my results were also positive for nicotine and I have never smoked a cigarette before. He told me that we were going to run another urine analysis today. I thought how totally screwed I was for this. 

*Sexy Karate*

A sexy Youtuber was teaching me karate. The play violence was seriously turning me on. I made a pass at him and kissed him (I was blindfolded..). The play karate turned very dirty quick. It was lovely. 

*No exam*

I was living in a nonexistent apartment watching TV. On TV, I was hiding beneath a curtain watching a cult ritual happen and someone died during it! I paused the movie so I could drive to school, but I was running a couple hours late. Some one texted me that the professor announced that he was postponing the exam until the next week and I was soo relieved since I hadn't studied for it yet. 

*Harry Potter Minecraft*

I was in a dungeon/cave. There were small tables scattered through the length of it. There was a mean/evil Dumbledore lecturing us about some kind of competition that was about to happen. On our game tables we had small little Minecraft pickaxes. I scratched the surface of the table and discovered that it was like wall paper and underneath was stone. 

*Hula*

I was hula hooping. I took forever to find a song to dance to.

----------


## Queen Zukin

On phone. 
Dream 1: I was trying to get to my lab class but I was running late. Apparently, we were have lab in a building a few miles away and everyone was boarding a bus to get there. I was running through the woods trying to get there, but the bus left without me. I called my friend, who was on the bus. He told me that the bus driver didn't even know where he was going and everyone had to call their own cabs to get to the building. Fantastic. Suddenly, I was in the building. My friend asked me how I got here so quick and I realized that I had no memory of how I got here... Oh well, time for lab! Lab was stressful and I got yelled at a few times, as normal.

----------


## Queen Zukin

On phone again. Last night was stressful. In my first dream, my mom was chasing me trying to amputate my limbs. In another, I was at our college. I discovered that we had an underground tunnel system. I walked through it, really lost. For some reason I was also really sad. In my last dream, I realized last minute that I had two essays due in the next four hours. I was in a mad rush to get home to start and hopefully finish them.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*...Me Too.*

I was touring an underground aquarium. I had my backpack with me. I eventually found myself in a cafe among the aquarium tunnels. Not many people were here, so I sat my backpack down on a small table and tried to shove the school work papers back into my backpack. 

Out of the corner of my eye, I noticed a peculiar teenage boy. He walked over to me and said, "Sometimes, I have visions of the future."

I looked at him for a moment, a little bit in shock at what he just said and how frankly he said it. Sometimes, in real life, I have these (sober) moments where I feel as if my consciousness is morphing into shapes. As I looked at him, I had one of these moments. I felt as if my consciousness was slipping out from under my feet. 

Still in shock, I said matter-of-factly, "Me too." It wasn't a lie. 

He stood next to me as I tried to arrange the loose papers in my backpack into a functional mess so I could zip it up. He seemed to wait there, anticipating an explanation, though I offered none. I kind of wish I said something more to him, but his presence was weirding me out so I left. 

The dream morphed into me acquiring super powers and people finding out and a shit show ensuing.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Something*

In my dream I was visiting where I used to live in undergraduate. We took a giant bus there and it went through some scary mountain roads. When we arrived, the house was like nothing before. There were belly dancers. A lot of belly dancers. 

*Exam*

I took an exam for which I didn't study. But I got a 99%!  ::D: 

*Rain*

I looked outside and it was raining so hard that it was raining diagonally.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Spiral Staircase*

I was at my university. I had class on the second floor today, but while we were on spring break they decided to get rid of all of the normal staircases and replace them with one tiny spiral staircase. A spiral staircase that didn't have any railings. And was only wide enough for one foot at a time. WHY. 

As I was going up the staircase, I lost balance and fell backwards. The person behind me caught me, but then he lost balance and we both fell two stories. Even in the dream it hurt. But we both managed to get up and walk away from it. 

When I got to class, I sat down and realized I wasn't wearing any pants (due to the judging look my professor was giving me). I rolled my eyes, realizing that I forgot to put my pants on, as if this was something that happened often. I took my pants out of my backpack and put them on in the middle of class. No shame.  ::chuckle:: 

*Where even am I*

I had to walk to school, and there was no city bus en route. I walked for a long time through a dark neighborhood. I'm not sure if I am remembering this dream or a past one, but I think there was also something to do with a scary car and a graveyard. I eventually came to a hill. 

*So close*

I was in my apartment. I flipped a light switch, but no power came on. I remembered that this was a sign I could be dreaming. I did a reality check. Nothing out of the ordinary.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*EVEN CLOSER!*

There was a bang. I false awakened and was pissed that something woke me up, since I was tossing and turning the entire night. I had a brief moment of thinking that I may have false awakened but didn't follow it through. I decided to get up and pee.  I flipped on the light switch...nothing. 

I kind of paused for a moment and realized that I might be dreaming. And I don't think I have ever explained this before on my journal and I'm feeling talkative tonight so I am going to explain it now. I am a horror movie _enthusiast_. The walls of my room are covered in scary movie posters, weird relics, and I even have a Kali tapestry which I am 99% sure is haunted as shit. I love scary movies, mind you, but there is a small part of my mind that doesn't _want_ to be lucid in that apartment with no lights. I know what my mind will do. It is a sadistic fucker.

So I stood there for a minute and thought that it could be the electricity, since my apartment has been having electricity problems recently (it's the Kali tapestry, I'm telling you). I went to the bathroom and flipped the switch on. I went to the closet and flipped that switch too to test it, and that one didn't work. I knew pretty much then that it was a dream, since real life would be more consistent about which light bulbs are out of commission. Maybe something happened after this, I can't remember.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Barely slept last night.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Marry Your Exes...*

I had a wedding to go to. My own wedding. Against my will. 

It was supposed to be a wedding ceremony to "purge" myself of sin, or whatever. To do this, I had to marry all of my exboyfriends. _All_ of them.  :Eek:  and  ::barf:: 

I was really distraught about this. Because I even had to wear a wedding dress. It was bizarre. We held a pre-ceremony and to symbolize all of my exes, banana peels were placed in my hands. One banana peel for every exboyfriend. There were so many banana peals it was shameful lmao. 

Thankfully, I woke up before I had to marry them.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I almost never dream of fire.

*Fire*

I was at my friend's apartment. I looked out the window and suddenly noticed that a house down the street was blazing on fire. It was really windy, so the fire spread to our apartment building and began engulfing it in flame. 

"Wow, we have to get out of here!" My friend yelled. 

"Wait a second...Disasters of this caliber usually only happen in my dreams..." 

"Well it's happened now!" He yelled back.

"This even _feels_ like a dream..." I replied. The more I thought about it, the more this definitely felt like a dream. I did a reality check - it passed. I did another...and another...and another. They all passed, astoundingly. 

*Someone is on Fire*

I was on an island, setting up camp. Suddenly, I noticed that someone near me was on fire. I was about to help, but then they managed to free themselves of flame.

----------


## Queen Zukin

No recall

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Pregnant*

I discovered I was about 4-5 months pregnant. Shit. I didn't even know what to do, and this was made worse by the fact that whatever was growing inside me probably wasn't human anymore due to all the alcohol. 

I walked over to a park. There was a pink cherry tree in full bloom. It's petals were slowly falling off the tree and into the pond. 

"I've seen you before," a man called over to me, "how could I forget those eyes." 

Um, okay. I felt as if I had seen him before too, but I wasn't sure where. He didn't fit into the dream scene very well. 

For some reason, I felt like I needed to run the opposite direction. So I just took off, leaving the man standing there probably wondering what he said that caused me to run away haha. 

*Crazy Bus*

I was on a bus ride with my class mates. We were swerving all over and we eventually went to a restaurant where the waiters were our professors. It was uncomfortable to say the least.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Mushroom Hunting*]

Kestrel and I were mushroom hunting in the forest. There was an abandoned overpass, and lots of mushrooms were growing there. 

*Waterfall Grocery Store*

My professor decided to start his own grocery store. The grocery store was purposefully flooded and it was stocked with foods from all over the world. Fish were swimming in the knee deep crystal blue water. It was pretty cool. The only bad thing was that to get out of the store, you would have to jump off of a 12+ foot waterfall. I had some major hesitations about this, since I've experienced first hand how dangerous falling into a waterfall undercurrent can be. People were complaining in the store, trying to tell him that they couldn't check their groceries out and jump off the waterfall at the same time, but he wouldn't turn off the water.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Lots of Heroin*

I had kilos upon kilos of heroin and cocaine in my apartment. Don't even ask me why. Because I don't know. 

*Helicopters*

I was mine and Kestrel's minecraft server. There were helicopters going through it, destrorying it in weird ways.

----------


## Queen Zukin

what a night. I think I am coming down with a cold. I spent the first half of my night sleepwalking/sleep-stressing. I had to take a dramamine to get myself to actually sleep, and not get stuck in that pre-REM state, or whatever it is. Then I had a super long lucid. I also think I had a dream about choking, which I'm pretty sure was just myself dealing with all the mucus.  

*Oohh the smells*

I was coming home from an adventure. We had just gotten off our flight. The airport was dark and there was a lot of junk dispersed across the room. I looked through it and found Cloud's sword from final fantasy. I decided I would keep this. 

Later, I was hanging out on someone's porch. There was someone coming after us with a gun. I hid behind the porch for a moment until the time was right and whacked them with my sword. I noticed that as I moved the sword, I flew into the air. I realized that if I could fly, I was dreaming. 

I flew up into the air and was surprised at how high definition everything was tonight. I think I'm always pretty surprised at this, but maybe more so tonight. I flew around for a few minutes and saw that there were tornadoes on the horizon. I flew inside them. I noticed that the tornadoes were changing the 'atmosphere' of the dream in a negative way, so I flew away to better pastures. Literally. 

I flew towards a farm that had a silo. In total hopes that I would find Dionysus and his sex dungeon again. As I was flying down towards the silo, the landscape didn't get bigger around me. So when I landed I was like a giant. Arrrghhh. Dionysus probably isn't into giants. _Or is he._ 

I flew around some more until something on land caught my interest. There was a military base and next to it was an underground water tank. I explored for a little while, and accidentally set off some alarms. I couldn't be arsed to deal with the consequences so I flew away. 

Next I flew to a mall and poked around there. I feel like I spent ~20 minutes there, it was actually a really creepy mall. People were doing exorcisms in bath tubs. After I lost interest, I then went to explore a nearby hotel. I met a girl named Queenie there. I went inside one of the rooms and was taken aback by how realistic it _smelled_.  Some blankets have a really intense blanket smell. These blankets had that smell. And it was lovely.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I just wanted to sleep last night (sick), no recall.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Kestrel is visiting me and I almost forgot to update!! Dreamed last night of being a ninja vampire on the run from government spies.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Damn you Kestrel. XD but I loves you
On phone. Dream for March 26 - Something about spinning plates. And ester bonds. I had something else, but forgot. 
Dream for March 27 - I remember only a single word - Dextromethorphan.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Sexy Sexy Zombie*

Kestrel and I watched Insidious before going to bed...So this happened. 

The zombie from insidious was after me and my friends. It had gotten to every one of them. The zombie had me in its clenches when I suddenly had an idea. A _sexy_ idea. 

"You know, you don't have to kill me just yet..."  ::chuckle::  

And out of no where, a sexy zombie time was had. I didn't know I was into necrophilia.  :Big laugh:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*I'M A VIRGIN*

I was on my bed, making out with some guy. He suddenly stops, looks me in the eye, and asks, "will you take my virginity?" 

Oh, fuck. I suddenly remembered that I have a boyfriend and I shouldn't be in this situation. This was a baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad situation. 

I get up, and whisper back to him, "I have a boyfriend." 

He gives me the most horrified, crushed look and runs from the room sobbing. _Traumatized._

*Am I dreaming?*

I don't know if this was a dream or not. But I'm going to add it. I woke up sometime last night and it really, really felt like a dream. I did a reality check, though it was hard to see in the dark. It passed, so I rolled over. But it really felt like a dream. 

*Bars*

I was touring an old one story building.  The renovators had put vertical bars going from the floor to the ceiling and spaced them about every 10 inches from each other. It gave the room and extremely crowded feeling, but the renovators told me that it was for the better, since they said that it made the room look bigger than it was.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Basement*

I was visiting Kestrel in the city. I went to Google maps her address, when the address came up in 3D and I was able to scroll down the floors of her apartment and even look underground. I was really amazed that a massive skyscraper had an underground network that was right next to the basement of her apartment. I went inside and found that her basement was actually a tunnel that looped around the world (though it was less than half a kilometer long). I was walking through the tunnel and even passed by a baseball game. I walked through so many scenes.

*Airplane*

For some reason, I was hanging onto the wheels of an airplane as it was taking off. I realized that I should let go, before it got more than ten feet off the ground. 

*Foyer*

I entered into an old house. I looked to the left. There was two pianos in this room and a bunch of my peers were gathered around them. I sat down on a piano bench next to an upperclassman that I know. She asked me bizarre questions so I decided to leave.

----------


## Queen Zukin

On phone. I dreamed that Kestrel and I were going to a restaurant. The restaurant was in the middle of a completely drained out pool. The waitress was a snob.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Kestrel be ruining my schedule again but that's okay. <3 

dreams: 
I was at work or in a school. Looked out the window and saw nasty tornadoes forming. We tried to take shelter but the tornadoes blew something super flammable into the school and we were worried we would explode.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I had a lucid last night but I can't remember much of it. I remember becoming lucid and then flying through the ceiling and into the clouds. Something on the ground must have caught my attention because I also remember landing.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Not much recall. I feel like I was lucid, though.

----------


## Queen Zukin

No recall

----------


## Queen Zukin

fragments:

with kestrel, derpy. Lamp post. minecraft. dark room. hotel? 

later there was a small village, a mother or leader there, with lots of small children. a lot of brown/sepia. welcoming us. 

empty pool.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Slenderwomen*

I was attending a dance that my university was holding. Kestrel was there too. Our class mates were dancing very...intensely. We decided to leave early and smoke before we went to bed. But when we set foot outside of the building, it suddenly got spooky. There were really tall women standing in the shadows. They had bags over their heads. They started to run towards us. We ran away, but weren't really afraid. The running caused me to start getting air, which caused me to realize I was dreaming. I flew into the air for awhile and landed and everything was the wrong size. I either woke up or I don't have recall of the rest. 

*Med School*

I was accepted into medical school. Even though I never applied. I wasn't sure if I was going to go, since I am already in pharmacy school. 

*Pool Party*

A former housemate of mine was having a pool party. She had baked a lot of goods that she was selling during the party as a fundraiser. I tasted a green Cheeto and absolutely regretted it. There was a pool outside of the apartment lobby she was having the party in, but no one was going inside it. 

*Mia*

I had a little sister named Mia and a random older brother. We had to work on a project for school. I remember a scene about a forest. Was trying to get this project uploaded in time but my internet was slow.

----------


## Queen Zukin

No recall, but I also didn't expect much since I had an exam this morning.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Again...not much recall. I had some fragments that Kestrel and I had gotten ourselves into some deep trouble, and the government was chasing us with laser guns.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Cave*

I was hiking with my mother on a mountain and we found a cave going straight down into the earth. It was so dangerous trying to get to the bottom of it, but we did. At the bottom of the cave were wolf-like creatures. 

*Sangria*

I was out at a sangria bar with my class mates. Later/the next day I went home to clean my apartment.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Sometimes. When I cook complicated dinners I take shots. This was one of those nights.  :Boggle: 

*The Waveman*

I was in class. But not really. 

We were having class in an ocean I suppose. We were working on an in class activity, but I couldn't focus on the activity because of the big ass waves behind me. The waves would wash over me violently and then I would start drowning in them. My professor, noticing my distress, came over me to and gave me a giant hug. Uhhh Okay. 

He whispered in my ear, "it's okay. Everything will be okay."

----------


## Queen Zukin

No recall.  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Mirror*

Some people were in the process of moving an old painting across a hallway that had a mirror. The painting was of an old couple. As the painting flashed in the reflection of the mirror, the eyes of the old couple became black and warped out. Woke up a little spooked. 

*Unicycle* 

It was the morning and I was unicycling to class. I realized that I wasn't wearing any shoes, nor was I even dressed properly. I would have to turn back. I unicycled on home and tried to put on some proper pants but they were no where to be found. And I felt super weird and disconnected. I did a reality check. I had the normal amount of fingers but my hands looked off. I completely missed class because I couldn't find any pants to wear. 

Later that day, an old friend had come to visit me. I was walking her to my apartment when we walked past a club. Even though it was 9am there were drunk people laying next to the club getting sick. When we get to my apartment I open the door and notice a foul smell. I discover that I have a clear giant bag full of bread slices sitting by the front door. I crused myself for being so messy. 

*Still Feeling Weird*

This was during a nap. My cohorts and I were visiting a healthcare facility and we had to interview a patient. I couldn't find my patient for the life of me. And I could barely see and I still felt super disconnected. I eventually found her and did the interview.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Sometimes. When I cook complicated dinners I take shots. This was one of those nights.



I made another complicated dinner tonight.  ::D: 

*Deeeeeeeeeath*

I was somewhere REALLY dark. In a cave or something. And I was with two other people. We were trying to get out of this cave. There were wooden planks spread across some massive gaps between the rocks. The planks would sometimes crack and the person standing on them would die. It was terrifying. I think I also died in the end. 

*Protectin*

Before I went to bed last night I read a Cracked article on how a guy was selling guns to the drug cartels, which is why I had this dream. In the dream my university was arming certain students with ak-47s to arm itself. I was one of the chosen students and so was my friend. Apparently there was an imminent threat to our medical school.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Queen Zukin

Not much recall. But I def dreamed about Kestrel.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Not much recall. But I def dreamed about Kestrel.



I remember! In the dream Kestrel was visiting and I looked out the window and I saw a giant air balloon which burst into a thousand more tiny hot air balloons. And then all of them exploded. It was beautiful af. 


*I'm a pregnant gorilla*

I dreamed last night that I was a pregnant gorilla. I lived in an art gallery with my gorilla friends who had many gorilla babies. But I didn't know who my baby daddy gorilla was.  ::rolllaugh::

----------


## Queen Zukin

Yeah I don't remember anything last night.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*How to be a Serial Killer*

I was being taught how to be a serial killer by a former friend of mine. Me and somebody else were apparently this guy's apprentice. It consisted of going to malls and harassing men in santa suits.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I accidentally deleted my dream. Twice. T_T

Long story short I lived in an apricot.

----------


## Queen Zukin

On phone again. In my dream I was trying to pack up my stuff and go on an adventure with my friend, but I kept needing to pee over and over again. There was no relief until I woke up and went to the bathroom.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Barely slept last night, but still remembered a dream! In the dream I was about to give a presentation with my group. I had never seen these slides before so I didn't know what to expect, but knew it would probably be okay since I had the first few introductory slides.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I almost forgot to post! But I didn't remember much anyways. I had some stressmares/sleepwalking/whatever. I think I may have had a lucid, but all I remember is the number 16.

----------


## Queen Zukin

In one dream I was in a spa, and in the spa they had many bath tubs. In my other dream I walked into a room and saw my mother hanging from a noose. It was not a good dream.  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Awkward*

It was in the middle of class and I look over and notice that one of my professors is making out with a student. WHAAAT?


*Learning Music*

I was in a music class in which our assignment was to make a song on the piano and present it before the end of the class. I didn't really know where to start. I looked around the room and noticed people already making great music. I remembered that my electric piano had a rhythm maker and I could probably use that to get started. It worked pretty well. Later in the dream I was wandering around and noticed that our town had four different libraries. I went inside a library and explored one of them. There were secret rooms behind some of the bookshelves. I think something really scary happened here...like I went into a room and awoke some kind of monster or something. But after that it was chill.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*One with the Wolves*

I was a little boy lost in the woods, somewhere out in Siberia. I was going to freeze to death if I didn't make it back home in time, but home was still several hours by foot. I started hearing wolves growling around me and knew that I was going to be someone's dinner soon. In a huge turn of events of which I don't recall, I became one with the wolves. I had a sleigh and they were pulling me home and they were running fast through the woods.

----------


## Queen Zukin

On phone:
Dream 1: disappearing pants. I was super confuses because my pants kept disappearing and reappearing on my body. As I was watching. I thought I was losing my mind.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Last night was a very terrible night for sleeping. I was already too wired to sleep but when finally managed to I had very intense sleepwalking/stressmares/feverdream/whateverthefucktherealtermforthisis. I was a lot more 'awake' during my stressmare than normal so I actually remember a lot of it. I started believing that I was the sole representative for all the onions in the world. I was really worked up about this because in the morning people were going to go cut onions for breakfast, and I needed a way to represent my people and save them. And then I realized that I had no idea who I was or what I was supposed to be doing. I remember just laying in bed (sweating so much from the stress that my hair actually unstraightened itself...) worrying for my onion people because I couldn't remember who I was. And then my thoughts lead to me apples and other nonsensical thoughts. I managed to escape it and woke up in an absolute pool of sweat. I had to take a dramamine at 3am just to sedate myself enough to reach a normal sleep...


*We're Screwed*

When I finally managed to sleep my dreams weren't much better. In the dream I was going to give a presentation with my group members, but two of them decided to get high before the presentation. I was trying to figure out a way to compensate for them even though I hadn't practiced the slides that they were supposed to present.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Last night was a very terrible night for sleeping. I was already too wired to sleep but when finally managed to I had very intense sleepwalking/stressmares/feverdream/whateverthefucktherealtermforthisis. I was a lot more 'awake' during my stressmare than normal so I actually remember a lot of it. I started believing that I was the sole representative for all the onions in the world. I was really worked up about this because in the morning people were going to go cut onions for breakfast, and I needed a way to represent my people and save them. And then I realized that I had no idea who I was or what I was supposed to be doing. I remember just laying in bed (sweating so much from the stress that my hair actually unstraightened itself...) worrying for my onion people because I couldn't remember who I was. And then my thoughts lead to me apples and other nonsensical thoughts. I managed to escape it and woke up in an absolute pool of sweat. I had to take a dramamine at 3am just to sedate myself enough to reach a normal sleep...



I told my mom about this and now she refers to me solely as the Onion Queen.  ::|: 

I hadn't really slept more than 3 hours in the last few days and I knew last night was going to be the same thing so I took dramamine to force me to sleep, since I had an exam this morning and it was critical that I had some sleep. It worked!

*Worst Birthday Present*

Kestrel, I, and about five other random people were hanging out at a hotel/resort. We were by the pool, sitting on a picnic bench. We didn't really know the other 5 people that well, but apparently we had came to the resort with them. 

Kestrel wishes me a happy birthday and pulls out a present...It's an exam. -.-

THANKS KESTREL. (love u tho)

The other five people decide that they really don't like me, so I decide to go pole-vaulting (naturally). I was actually pretty damn good at it. Later I think Kestrel was hanging out with the other five group members, but since they didn't like me I was trying to figure out what to do that evening on my own. I decided I would go out on the town and make my own new friends.  ::chuckle:: 

I think this was part of the same dream (but it might not be) but the next day I was in the resort and we were having Hogwart's-like classes. The professor was mad strict.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Dying and Stuff*

In the dream, I was a black girl who's father was a surgeon. My dream-father was going to operate on me so he gave me first general anesthesia. 

I decided to walk around before the anesthesia kicked in. I was walking around my old campus and I was hearing voices telling me that my blood pressure was too high (I think what was happening was that I was knocked out from the anesthesia but I was dreaming within the dream that I was still wandering around). The voices said that my blood pressure needed to be reduced asap. 

I kept wandering around until everything suddenly went white and I was hearing the noise from defibrillators. I felt suuuuuuuper weird and I was trying to open my eyes past the blinding white light. When I opened my eyes I was back in the operating room, but then I woke up for real. When I woke up I was like...am I actually alive?!!! 

*A woman*

There was a woman. That's about all I remember from the dream. But she had intense significance. 

I had another dream saved but I lost it. I'll edit if I remember.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Just had a fragment from last night. In the dream I mother and I were walking past Belgium and I wanted to stop and go to a book store before we left. Since where we were staying was in the woods, I had to take a bus into town.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Locked Up*

I was at a party with some peers. Some of my peers were doing heroin when the police came. They took all of them away. A few hours later they came back and got me too. Instead of throwing us in jail, they put us in an insane asylum. I was repeatedly sedated, but when my find finally cleared I managed to get a look at my papers and apparently I had come in rambling off my mind about the end times. I was sharing a room with a classmate of mine and some guy I went to Germany with. I checked out the medicine they were making me take and noticed that it was an antihypertensive. Weird. 

We got a small break to go outside but a guard on duty had to accompany each of us. As soon as we got out of the door I made a run for it and ran towards the mountains. I ran past a random musical and inside a crack in the earth and into a field that I dream about sometimes. I come to this field a lot in my dreams and regard it highly but I don't think I've ever been there in real life. 

Apparently I got caught or something because later I was back in my room working on math problems with my room mate. 

*Colorful*

I was sitting in a random pool in front of someone's yard. But the lawns were colored red and yellow and purple.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Not much recall. Exam week.  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Dimensions*

I discovered that every time I opened my bedroom door, it became a portal to a new dimension.  :Boggle: 

I got myself involved in an inter-dimensional conspiracy. I was saving a woman from a different universe who was being unfairly prosecuted by the government. I had her hop into my universe to save her. But then the police from her universe hopped into our universe, so we went hopping from universe to universe running from the police. 

*Spooky Abandoned Church*

My mother and I were driving out in the middle of a roadless field. We came across a black/charred looking ancient abandoned church. We stopped by it and went inside. I discovered that there were people living inside of it.

*House*

I was touring a house that a bunch of people shared. A long-term member of the shared house was giving me a detailed history. I walked past one of the rooms, whose only entrance was up a ladder. It looked really dark up there. Later I had dinner with all of the housemates. I noticed that the president of a house I used to live in was sitting right next to me the entire time but I hadn't recognized her until just now. She seemed kind of offended that it took this long for me to notice her. After the dinner I got back in the car and started writing down my dreams.  ::D:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Ballerina*

I was walking alongside a lake at a park. I was carrying a massive raft that kept trying to blow away in the wind. It would blow away into the lake and I would have to walk into the water to retrieve it. I remember being so shocked at how the lake felt beneath my feet - it wasn't what I was expecting. Instead of being mooshy, the bottom was concrete and shallow. It felt so rough on my feet. After I retrieved my raft, I got back on the shore and laughed at my drenched clothes. I looked pathetic and decided it was Snapchat worthy. 

As I was taking my selfie, a guy about my age walked passed me and scoffed at my selfie-ness. Pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffft. What a fun sucker. For some reason I had the bright idea to get him wet too. He got sooo mad but we walked around the park together. In my dream I was a ballerina and I was singing and dancing like a goof but just having a fun time with my new friend. 

And then he died. Like, poof.

I was so sad that I held a ballerina recital in his honor. But then he appeared again later. I was pretty stoked that my new friend didn't die. 

*Neighbors*

My next door neighbors were having a music festival at there house. It was really late, but I decided to go visit since the music sounded nice and there were lots of people. To my dismay, I discovered that the music festival was actually being held inside their house and wasn't a music festival at all. It was a marble tournament. 

*Pod Fragment*

I was sitting inside a futuristic pod with about 8 other people.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Psychedelic Skies*

I was at a beach house with a cohort of mine. For some reason I was helping people fill out paperwork, but after that was finished we went out on the porch. There were a lot of people at the ocean and everything was mellow and fantastic. I looked up at the sky and noticed that it was changing colors and patterns. It would morph into animals and birds and the birds would fly away and morph into other patterns. It was beautiful. 

*Hallways*

I remember standing in a dark hallway with two old friends. I hugged one of them.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Not much recall last night. But there was definitely cornflakes involved.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Happy 7th birthday dream journal! Pretty soon this journal will be older than some people visiting this site...



*Really (really) Ominous Dream*

It was night time and I was driving home in my old beat up car but the steering wheel alignment was off. There was a cop behind me so I was trying super hard to drive this thing home safely. It was getting dark and increasingly hard to see, since my headlights weren't working. 

Suddenly, I was standing in the middle of the road. I looked off to the side, confused, and saw that I had crashed the car into a ditch. I thought that my head must have hit the steering wheel and I had some amnesia from the crash because I didn't remember it happening. 

It was so incredibly dark outside. 

The only light I could see for miles was the single traffic light that exists on this road. It was still a few miles ahead, but if I wanted to get home then I would have to follow it. It was so dark that I couldn't even see where I was walking. I was using the feeling of the pavement to guide my steps. I felt as if I was literally walking towards the light at the end of the tunnel, except I kept walking and walking but the light wasn't getting any closer. 

I continued on for awhile until I came across a guy sitting near a bush.  

"Hey," he called out, "come here!" 

"Who are you?" I asked. 

"You don't remember? I'm from your childhood. We used to play all the time together! Come here, I want to show you something."

I got this really _really_ bad feeling from him and started to back away. 

"Where are you going?? Come here! Don't you want to see what's behind these bushes?"

NOPE.

I kept walking away from that creep and again towards the single light, which looked like a single flame miles away. I also couldn't understand why there wasn't any other cars on this road. Surely one or two should have passed by already. 

I literally kept walking for what felt like hours until a police car pulled over and asked if I needed help. Unlike the previous guy, they felt legit so I hitched a ride home with them. 


*Buses*

I was on a random bus going to a completely random city. I was thinking about why I had decided to go across the country and decided to get off the bus. I boarded a different bus which took me through a city in the midst of a Halloween festival.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I only slept a couple hours last night. Anxiety, man.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Confused*

I had made a doctor's appointment to check up on the foot that I broke and make sure none of the screws were coming loose. The nurse told me which room to go to when I got there, but I totally blanked and wandered around the doctor's office and explored all the rooms, which were high tech and kind of freaky. I wondered what really went on back here. I eventually went back to the nurse and asked her what room I was supposed to be in. I went inside that room, only to find that it was a lecture hall with a bunch of medical students. The professor opened a file and started talking about my case. It was so embarrassing. He began to question how it actually happened, and how he didn't believe someone could be so careless with a hula hoop.  ::chuckle::  Thanks, subconscious.  I walked home after that, having way more questions than I came with. 

*Mall Fragment*

I had a test in a class, apparently it didn't go so well. The school was connected to a mall, I wandered around. 

*One big NOPE*

I was trying to study for a class but I had a semi-distraction. I was being haunted by the zombie girl from The Ring.  :Oh noes: 

Every time I looked into anything shiny, I could see her reflection staring back at me. It was super creepy. It was like that Bloody Mary episode from Supernatural. 

I decided to call Kestrel and invite her over to distract my mind from my imminent death. I went into the elevator to let her in the building. I tried so hard not to look into the reflectiveness and see her. But then the worst thing happened. HER ZOMBIE FINGERS STARTED SLITHERING BETWEEN THE ELEVATOR DOORS. He hands were pushing the elevator doors open and reaching in for me. FUCK. 

I stayed against the back wall until the doors opened and sunshine poured through. It was like nothing had happened. I gtfo'd and made a phone call. I don't remember to whom, but I do know it was super important - like, the CIA or something. 

*Underwear*

I realized I was standing outside of my apartment in my underwear. I was confused about how I forgot to put underwear on, but after that it didn't phase me too much. Worse/stranger things have happened here. 

*Festival*

I was at a music festival! I was laying on the grass and enjoying the artists who were playing. They were making EDM with live instruments. After they were done playing, I went inside their tent to see if I could buy their album. Their tent was orange and yellow and inside there was an array of strange things for sale. I had brought my orange hula hoop inside the tent and then set it down somewhere, but my eyes were being weird and I couldn't find the hoop among all the orangeness. I started to talk to one of the DJ's. She also had this bright orange hair and she showed me what looked like poi attached to a chopstick. As she moved it into the air, fractals grew from it.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I haven't slept more than 4 hour the past few nights woooooooooooo

*Frying chicken*

I was frying chicken. I heard some people outside of the apartment, so I invited them over for dinner on the condition that they bring vodka.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Last night had some mild success. I really wanted to go to bed early, so that like a normal person, I could catch up on the sleep that I have missed. Of course it didn't work out that way. I fell asleep sometime past 10pm and then woke up wide awake around 1am. I tried to get back to sleep but to no avail. I know that if I don't sleep soon my mood is going to start getting wonky. At 9am I took another melatonin, listened to thundersounds, and fell asleep for FOUR HOURS. YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS! I feel so much better and had some dreams. 

*Wanderlust*

I was living in Germany again with Kestrel. I realized I was wasting too much time in my apartment and had a sudden urge to explore the country. I started off in a mall/airport kind of watching people and had a bizarre encounter with a random man. Kestrel and I later went back to the apartment, ate pizza, and headed out again. We were in a tattoo shop. She had put down a $900 deposit on a tattoo she wanted to get, and I was wondering if the deposit was that large, how massively huge this tattoo was going to be. The tattoo shop was insanely crowded, and the person who delivered our pizza recognized me. I didn't recognize her at first. She apologized for the quality of the pizza (which I thought was fine) and explained that the pizza place she works at is kind of sketch.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I got desperate for sleep and took a dramamine. 9 hours of sleep yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas. But now I probably won't sleep again for three days, so.  :tonguewiggle: 

*Finland*

My sister and I were driving to Finland. We stopped at Stanford, kind of in the wrong general vicinity, for a college interview. I had no idea why I was doing this but went with it. I was tired and it didn't go well. As we were driving again, there was a car in front of us that was flickering. My sister couldn't figure out what was happening with it, but I offered up the totally realistic explanation that it was probably lagging. 

*Short Lucid*

I falsely awakened and felt suuuuuper inebriated. I realized that there was no reason I should be feeling that this, and that I was probably dreaming, though I woke up shortly afterwards. 

*Elementary School*

I was driving down a steep road that was under heavy construction. I almost hit at least five cars. I parked at an elementary school because it was Halloween and they were having a festival and Halloween is my favorite holiday so i was definitely going to take advantage of this. Unfortunately I got told to leave, cause I was too old.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Queen Zukin

I haven't posted in a couple days but lack of sleep means y'all haven't missed much. 

*Scary Exboyfriend*

I was in my apartment when I discovered that my exboyfriend had conveniently turned into a swamp monster and was haunting the place. He grabbed me and I tried to escape but I was stuck in his clutches. After a really really long time I eventually escaped.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Deja Vu*

Akira was leading me into a dimly lit room. In the center of the room was a bathtub, or something. It was at this moment I had a deja vu and felt extremely strongly that I had been here before or had this dream before. His friend was there. Some really epic shit happened but I don't remember because I'm dumb and didn't write it down this morning because I thought I would remember the dream all day but apparently not wow zukin. 

*The Fine Language of SpaghettiOs*

I had exams for my classes coming up the next day. I had apparently been taking four different language classes: French, Spanish, Italian, and _the delicate language of SpaghettiOs_. I hadn't studied for the last class at all in months and I knew I was going to fail it. My friend told me that I would be fine, since it was just a dialect of Italian. Jesus.

*Power Lines*

I woke up kind of stressed out about not being prepared for my spaghetti exam, but then realized that I didn't have any exams to worry about right now. I fell back asleep and the previous dream continued, to which I remembered to stop freaking out because this was a dream and no one knows how to talk to spaghetti. I decided to fly around campus, but I kept getting stuck between the power lines.

----------


## Queen Zukin

didn't sleep much last  night, but going to bed early tonight

*Flooded
*
my apartment was totally flooded and so were the hallways but I had done this on purpose apparently. The maintenance people came to check because the apartment below me was getting wet. There was a duck making a nest in my cabinet in the bathroom. Kestrel had been hanging out with me before the apartment flooded. I discovered that I was dreaming. I thought about flying but decided to do phoenix ToTY, but not sure how far I got into it.

----------


## Queen Zukin

My dream characters are acting really weird. I had a little bit of insomnia again last night. I slept from 10pm to 4am, which wasn't too bad. I took a nap at 2pm. 

*BLS Training*

I was gathered with my classmates, we were going to be practicing our CPR skills. A lot of the upperclassman told us that this was a really stressful experience back when they did it. They said that a few of them even fainted. It was explained to us that we were going to go through a bunch of different scenarios and for some reason some classmates were equipped with boat paddles. 

*Limpy Man*

I was volunteering at a hospital. I was done for the day and I was trying to find my way out of there, but I got really lost and found myself on the wrong floor. I found a room where they were cryogenically freezing people, a birthing room, and a room with big blue lockers. I was getting even more lost and stopped for a second in the hallway to catch my bearings. 

An old man with a limp and a cane walked up to me. I assumed he was a hospital employee that was trying to get me to move off the floor, so I told him I was lost. That didn't phase him at all. He told me that he wanted to talk with me and sat me down in the middle of the flipping hallway. 

He started to ask me a lot of personal questions, like my age, where I lived, etc. It didn't come across as creepy, though. I felt like I was being analyzed by a therapist. He kept wanting to know more about me. I told him that I went to the pharmacy school down the street. He told me that he was a professor there. He was super intense and almost non-DC-like. We talked for awhile, but he asked SO many questions. 

*Before it Shows*

I was viewing an house that I was considering renting for next year. All the girls who lived there were present in the house. One of them was showing me around. I asked her if it was haunted and she said, "Moderately. The cats do weird things sometimes." Hahaha. When she showed me the kitchen there was a teenage boy sort of sitting behind a cabinent but I didn't pay much attention to him. 

She decided to show me the basement. Down there, I saw a license plate with my old university logo on it and I asked about it. She told me that it was the landlord's. As we were about to head back upstairs, I heard the sound of feet running down the stairs. 

In front of me stood the boy from the kitchen. 

"Did you not notice me when I was in the kitchen?" He asked. I sort of did for a second, but he was hiding behind the cabinets so I didn't really pay much attention to him. He looked to be around 16 years old and had straight brown hair. 

"How old are you?" He asked out of nowhere. 

"23," I replied. 

He then said the most meta thing to me ever: 

"If you're going to live here, you need to know, that you need to talk to me about your problems...before they show themselves on the outside." 

 :Uhm:

----------


## Queen Zukin

I was bad and didn't write down anything but I have vivid recall of having a series of weird nightmares last night in which the zombie thing from The Ring/The Grudge was stalking me. It never did anything, but it spent the entire dream just staring. I also had another dream that I was living in a new apartment that was supposed to have room mates but the room mates never ever showed up.

----------


## Queen Zukin

i had some weird af dreams last night

*The Dimensions*

My mother and I were driving somewhere. She suddenly drove into the ditch but she assured me she knew what she was doing. The ditch became a thick forest and a thick forest became a psychedelic wonderland. Our car was jumping like a frog in a black nothingness from lily pad to lily pad. We got out of the car and explored. It was fucking bizarre. It was as if we were walking through a music visualizer in real life. 

My mother and I got separated and I ran into a guy that told me he had been lost here for years. He was sobbing and then he killed himself.  ::wtf2:: 

*Icebergs and Shit*

It was the end of the world pretty much. The entire world had frozen over and all that was left was rocks and icebergs inbetween violent ocean currents. I was wandering from iceberg to iceberg doing an awesome job at not dying. I ran into some other people. They were a group of three: a boy about 16 and his younger sister and brother. He told me that the people who lived several icebergs over had formed a faction and weren't nice.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I haven't slept much these past few nights. A friend of mine recommended that I try doxylamine for sleep. So I did. And it didn't work. At all. It gave me thoughtmares/confusioning-loss-of-control-of-thoughts for hours and I could only fall asleep when it was out of my system. I tried it again the next night because maybe it was a fluke but the exact same thing happened. My physiology is weird. I fell asleep for about three hours but I had an insane amount of dreams, probably from sleep deprivation at this point. 

*Swoozie*

I was in a mall and the super cute youtuber swoozie was there.  :drool: 

And then other things happened.  ::o:  

*Flying with Fire*

I woke up and looked at the time - it was in the afternoon! That meant I had slept through my alarm this morning and forgot to go to work. Fuuuuuck. I thought about it for a moment and it seemed sightly unlikely, so I did a reality check. Dreaming! I decided to fly around outside. I flew around a really beautiful landscape. The landscape was full of Roman architecture and statues and there was a lot of intricate detail in everything. I then flew around a festival or a ritual in which there was a giant bonfire. As I flew around the fire I discovered that I could bend the fire by the way I flew. And then I used fire to fly and it was amazing. Later, it had became night and I was looking up at the sky. I could see the purple-pink outline of the clouds above me. I flew into the center of the earth and became one with the earth. 

*Beautiful Singing*

I false awakened and did a reality check - dreaming. I flew around some more, but stopped when I heard harmonious singing. I landed at what looked like a college campus or a park and followed the sound of the voices to a group of five or six girls sitting on a pedestal/statue. One of them had a guitar and all of them were singing in _perfect_ harmony. It was so beautiful I had to dance right then and there to their music.  ::D: 

*Attack of the Clones*

I false awakened again and did a reality check - dreaming. Once I managed to get out of the room I was semi-trapped in, I started walking around outside. I got a strange mental 'notification' that there was somebody here to see me. Why not? I had nothing better to do. 

I turned around and saw someone walking towards me. He looked like a (very) young John Lynch. He introduced himself to me but not a few seconds went by before another exact copy of him walked up to me. And then another. And another. And another. And what was stranger was that there were copies of me everywhere too. WTF?!! There were at least 10 clones of each of us and it was chaos. 

*Racing*

I was at a factory site with a classmate at night. We had little soap box cars that we were going to race. We raced them around town and chased each other through malls and stores and everywhere we weren't supposed to be.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Broadcasting*

I was at a giant lecture hall that was teaching a class about broadcasting. We were doing live demonstrations. I was working with two older students (I was an elementary school student) to do a live broadcast of a race happening at my university. I was super short so I had to stand on a bucket to be at the same height as the two other students. 

*Being Stalked*

I was chilling out at my friend's pool and I had to leave for a few hours. It was night time and I had my hoop. There were two men following behind me on the sidewalk and I felt like I was being watched by them, so I started walking faster and then they chased after me. I eventually made it back safe, but was kind of freaked out from the experience.

----------


## Queen Zukin

On phone. Took a Dramamine so I'll be out soon.  :smiley: 
Last night was kind of restless, but I slept. Just in a restless way. I dreamed that I was working in a giant mansion as a pharmacy technician and I was showing Kestrel how to do things. 
My other dream I was also in a big castle, but it was destroyed and in ruins. I remember the dream being spooky, so I think I saw some things there.

----------


## Queen Zukin

The Zukes is back. Finished my two weeks of rotations which was hell and then packed up all my shit and moved across the country. Excited to hang out with Kestrel. Still haven't been sleeping much, though.

----------


## Queen Zukin

On phone. Took doxylamine last night to sleep and it actually worked. I had a dream about being in a lecture hall with a friend and smoking in front of the professor. The professor then invited us to his house. He had a pool inside his house that lead out INRI his balcony. He was hitting on us the entire time and it was semi creepy.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*I Shouldn't Be Here*

I was at my rotation site, and in the dream it was Friday. I realized that I shouldn't be here today...since it was Friday. 

*Hotel with Snakes*

Snakes...in a hotel. Also I was running and discovered that I could fly.

----------


## Queen Zukin

In my dream last night I was in a gym. The weirdest, strangest people were in this gym. It was like a giant flow-fest. I decided to hula hoop. I remember being intensely watched by a guy in a tie-dye shirt.

----------


## Queen Zukin

On phone. In my dream I was in a medieval village and I bursted into the pub. I was on a mission to kill the evil prince. But not before we did cocaine off each others bodies. And then I killed him. And decided to go swimming.

----------


## Queen Zukin

^^ holy shit i posted at exactly midnight last night and it's 00:00  :mwahaha: 

I'm too lazy for legit formatting so here we go past few days

-I was in the car with a Kestrel and we were on a road trip. And then I realized I was dreaming. I didn't do much though, but I turned on the radio and listened to what dream-steff-radio had to offer and I floated around some. 

-I have had a looot of dreams where I am back at my rotation site and something is happening or I'm being asked to counsel a patient, etc.  Good review, I guess. 

-Something scary.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Holly*

I was in the mall with my sister and her fiance. We were in a store in which everything was for sale, but certain items had a 'wild cad' attached. If it happened that you bought a 'wild card' item (no one knew if they were buying one or not), you got that item for free and also whatever else you were buying from the store. Some things were super expensive. There was a rock collection that was over $17,000. I left the store and sat down on a bench and watched the people inside the store. A girl came up to me and introduced herself as Holly. She had dark skin and dark hair. We talked for a long time and became pretty good friends. We decided to go somewhere. 

*Late for an Exam*

I had a final exam in a class that I took over a year ago. It was one of the hardest classes I had ever taken and I wasn't thrilled to have to take the final again in a couple hours for something I hadn't studied for in nearly a year. To make matters worse, I was in the wrong town. I had been visiting my parents and was about an hour away from the school. And to make matters even worse I was already an hour late for the two hour exam. I thought about calling the professor, but what would I even say? I drove back to the campus and started to take the exam. There was only two other students there. The professor then announced that we were all going to a party and that we would just finish our exams later. I was pretty relieved since I knew literally nothing on that exam. So we went to this party and it was a bamboo party. There were giant poles of bamboo and people were climbing on them like monkeys. I thought my professor was definitely into some weird shit in his spare time.

----------


## Queen Zukin

On phone.
I was with Kestrel at an ocean or an outdoor wave pool. There were a lot of people there and in particular there was a girl who had built a giant fortress that looked like a skyscraper made out of wood. She would take her lover-boy victims up there and then dispose of their corpses throw a giant slide that ran from the top of the skyscraper into the ocean. Kestrel and I thought well hey that looks fun. So we sneaked up to the top of the slide and slid down. It was actually pretty fun.

----------


## Queen Zukin

just a fragment

*karate fragment*

I dreamed that I re-enrolled in karate.

----------


## Queen Zukin

On phone. In my dream last night, I was late for the first day of classes of the semester. So I was rushing out of my apartment to get there and I get in the elevator and its totally malfunctioning. It makes a giant jolt and then I tumble to the ground. I did a reality check at this point but I passed. I was pretty sure I was about to fall to my death. It happened in a later dream as well.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Got back from a 4 day festival in the woods. I didn't write much down, but I remember a dream in which I was trapped in a massive forest fire. I also had a dream in which I lived in a tent city and my professor was checking people's tents.

----------


## Queen Zukin

On phone. I had a brief lucid dream last night. I remember being in a very strange place when it occurred to me that I was dreaming, so I decided to go along with the plot. Kestrel (in real life) later told me that she also had a lucid dream last night in which I was lucid and I told her that she was dreaming. I thought that was pretty cool.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Ice and Rice*

Kestrel and I were at a festival. We were gathering bits of ice and rice because we wanted to make a sculpture in Kestrel's van for my boyfriend. A lot of people had little stalls selling things things but sometimes the ice was warm and sometimes it was literally black and weird. Sometimes the ice was shaped like little trinkets. We managed to get some brown rice from someone who had a bunch of yellow inner tubes stacked up on top of each other.

*UHHHHH*

Kestrel and I discovered that we where wizards when we were adopted by an old wizardy woman. She explained to us that in order to harness our power, we needed to insert giant crystal dildos into our vaginas.  ::hrm::  ::hrm::  ::hrm::  

Apparently this would make our inner magic radiate from within us. Also we went to prison.

----------


## KestrelKat

Bahahaha what XD

----------


## Queen Zukin

I disn't sleep much last night so i don't remember anything. I'm about to go on a trip to visit the family in the south tomorrow so I might not be able to post but I will try.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I didn't get any sleep in the car so I was mad tired when we got to our destination 13 hours later, but I only slept for 4 ish hours. I dreamed that I was in a pool with an old friend of mine from middle school. We were swimming underwater. There was a class being taught above the water. We decided to get coffee after the class.

----------


## Queen Zukin

July 3rd:

I took a twenty minute nap in the middle of the day, and during this nap I had a lucid dream. In the dream I was in my parent's kitchen and I noticed that the stove was gone. The dream was really dark and not vivid, probably because I was sleeping in the middle of the day. But I still managed to do a reality check and become lucid, but I didn't do anything. 

July 4th:

*Festival*

I was walking around a festival. There was a lot of young people, so it was probably a music festival. Inside the festival there were some islands between some topical shores and some mountains. It was really pretty but made it a pain in the ass to walk through. And the cliffs made it a little dangerous too. Later in the dream I was inside a building and we were watching someone talk. I was watching people do dabs and getting high off their ass. 

*lazy lucid*

I became lucid. I don't remember how. But again I didn't do anything in the dream, probably because I don't have any goals set. 

*Toad*

I caught a toad.

----------


## Queen Zukin

July 5th:

*Being Searched*

I was in the car with a bunch of random people. A police officer had pulled us over and was searching his car. The randos in the car were snickering about how they had luckily just eaten all of their pot brownies. 

*Underwear Pageant*

I was in a perverted beauty pageant in which we were wearing our underwear and parading through the streets. Each one of the contestants needed to perform a interpretive dance. I lined up 8 chairs in a semi-circle and did back flips off of them. That was my dance. But it was pretty bad ass. I managed to get to be in the final three in the pageant, but one of the others had a mental break down. Probably because during the pageant we had to live in a creepy man's attic. 

*Dark Hole*

Kestrel and I were at a festival in a hole in the ground. Literally. The hole was probably 10 feet wide on each side, but it was at least 500 feet deep. It was kind of trippy because you could walk on the sides of the hole. Kestrel and I set up our tent on the side of the wall. It was suuuper dark in there. 

July 6th:

*Lethal Job*

I got a new job at a factory, but it was totally dystopian. The supervisors would watch us intently as we worked and if we made even a slight error, we would be fed to the robots. 

*German Class*

I was in my high school German class again. Today we were having a science lesson in German. It was about lipid bilayers. We made a HUGE liposome. The phospholipids were life size and I touched them and it was an interesting experience.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Technologically Deficient*

I was taking a class that was having a field trip out in a park or a forest. We were swinging on homemade swings that were attached to trees. We were also somehow watching a documentary at the same time and we had to take turns manning the computer inside of a hut. When it was my turn, the person who went before me told me that all I had to do was fit F3 the entire time the movie was playing to make sure that the entire park could here the sound from the documentary. I totally messed it up though and accidentally started playing the wrong movie. 

*Carnival*

Kestrel and I were at a carnival. There were wolves that were eating people at one of the far ends, so we decided to stay away from that side. We accidentally got split up and I went on a spinny ride. There was a creepy ass guy sitting next to me on the spinny ride that kept trying to touch my legs.

----------


## Queen Zukin

_July 9th or something:_

*7 Hours*

Kestrel and I were visiting a high end clothing store. The clothing store was so high end that it even had a special rule: Visitors had to stay for a minimum of 7 hours. There was a restaurant inside the store where people could spend their time. Once Kestrel and I got inside and noticed how ridiculously priced the clothes were, we decided there was no way in hell we were spending 7 hours here so we booked it out of the store. Police cars started chasing us for violating the rules, but we managed to hide behind an apartment building. 

_July 10th: had these dreams during the car ride home_

*Constellations*

I was in the car and it was still night time and we were still driving home. I looked out the window and was stunned at how beautiful the stars were. There were so many stars and they were even connected line-by-line to show their constellations. 

*Last Minute Party*

Ginger and I were throwing a party in my house, but we had about 15 minutes to set up. It was a logistical nightmare.


_July 11th - day time nap dreams_

*Walking the Dog and Movie Set*

I was walking our dog around the neighborhood, it was super hot outside. When I got back I heard about how our town was being used to film a movie so I decided to go check it out. As I walked through the town, the movie played before me. People I knew were in the movie. It was a strange sci-fi/clockwork-orange styled movie with strange colors. 

*False Awakening*

I woke up in my bed, but it didn't feel right. There were wall-mounted televisions all over my walls, it was very uneasy feeling. I did a reality check - dreaming. The dream felt really bizarre. I tried to fly through the ceiling but it was mushy and fell on top of me. 

*False Awakening 2*

I woke up in my bed again and those creepy ass wall-mounted televisions were still on my walls, all turned to face me. I did a reality check - dreaming. I flew through the window this time. Outside there were miniature people fighting a giant ant. I wanted to do the TOTM and ask them what a good task of the month would be. The dream was super unstable though. I tried asking them - they responded "breathe air!" Most of their responses were in a different language. The giant ant started attacking me, I summoned a giant sword and fought back, but FA'd. 

*False Awakening 3*

I woke up in my bed again, and again those weird ass televisions were STILL mounted on the wall. I did another reality check - dreaming. I decided just to use the front door this time. I walked out of front door and saw a giant set of  billboard in front of my house. I read them, they made absolutely no sense. One was like "I'd go to HawaiLOL and LOLOLOL." like wtf. 

There were a lot of people around me, some kind of carnival or gathering was happening. I wasn't satisfied with my previous answers in the last dream, so I decided to try again. The dream was more stable now so I decided to ask some DC's that worked there. 

I walked up to two women working in the festival kiosk.

"If you were to come up with a task of the month, what would it be?"

The first one responded, "I've always wanted to go to the moon."

The second one agreed with the first but added, "I would date an asshole." wtf?  ::wtf:: 

I decided to fly around. It was sunset. I was having troubles with the dream because the sunset was in 2D and flying towards it was bizarre. 

Eventually I just decided to walk around. We were walking out in the fields behind my house. But it was a nicer version and there were parks around us. We had just walked out from under something that looked like a Berlin arch. 

I heard a voice next to me. She had bright curly hair, blonde. Somehow I already knew her name - Brianna. 

"You realize that everything around us is completely made up?" I looked over at her, I was going to say "of course" but when I saw her I had a mad flash back. I have spoken to this girl, somewhere, sometime. It's hard to describe but I am extremely sure that I have dreamed about her before. I remembered conversations that we had had before and times I had seen her before in my dreams. I pointed this out to her and she was elated that I remembered. She hugged me tight. 

She talked for a couple minutes and said some strange things, like "There's so much empty space here, and not much people" and she told me about being 304 years old. I told her that I was definitely going to remember her this time and she responded "remember me subconsciously." I instantly woke up.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Uhhh in my dream last night I performed fellatio on Beyonce after running away from the police by cleverly disguising my identity with a huge wig.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Queen Zukin

Oh phone since I left my charger at Kestrels house. Been partying it up with Kestrel the past few days and then got violently ill (hopefully unrelated) so my sleep schedule has been nonexistant. I had a few pretty boring dreams that I cba to type up on a phone.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I dreamed last night that I discovered that my grandma had a long standing employment in the porn industry. Some terrible mental images came from that. In my other dream a group of people were playing Pokemon Go in our backyard.
Kestrel and I are going camping for the next few days so there may or may not be updates...

----------


## Queen Zukin

We're back. 

I wrote some things down in my dream journal from the week that I have no memory of: 

"Lived in [old town I used to go to college in]. had a super gay room mate. I liked to travel. via ellie chair. I went to park. haunted house. old man gave me a dowel or something to tell when is haunted. it worked af. later went to a park. felt like I was being watched. Marc stole e clothes."

I also had a dream that I was watching an indoor circus. 

From last night: I was climbing a mountain next to a river, and we were wearing life jackets in case we fell. As if that would actually help. Kestrel was there. In my other dream I was walking down a street and noticed that there were a lot of frat parties happening.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I SPENT AN ENTIRE DREAM DOING MATH. In the dream we were doing a clinical skills examination. After I had completed the written portion, I had to take someone's pulse and do what should have been some extremely simple math. But of course I made it into rocket science. I spent what felt like at least 20 minutes of the dream trying to figure out what 174*4 was (I was taking someone's pulse, which somehow happened to be 174 beats in 15 seconds, so I needed to convert to beats per minute). I was trying to do the multiplication matrix style, but I had too many boxes even though 174 * 4 wouldn't even be that many boxes. I then decided it would be easier to add 174+174+174+174 and then realized that was probably a jillion times worse. The people doing my examination said, "we'll just finish this tomorrow."  ::laughtillhurts::

----------


## Queen Zukin

On phone again. In my dream (s) last night I remember I did a lot of levitating and flying, but I don't believe I was lucid. I learned how to do a backflip and thought it was the coolest thing ever. I wonder if in real life I can do a back flip now ? Probably not.  ::D:

----------


## Queen Zukin

i've been partying it up with Kestrel the past few days, I have some of the dreams from the past few nights saved but idk if I will post them. 

*corpses in the attic*

I discovered that my parents' house had an attic. I went up in there to discover several children's corpses hanging from the rafters. One body was in a body bag. I unzipped it to find it _swarming_ with beetles and maggots.  ::barf:: 

*Owls and Ravens*

I was at a park and there was a raven that wouldn't leave me alone. It kept circling me. I eventually had to get on a train for some reason, and when I was on the train there was an owl. I became really close friends with the owl. In the next scene I was running outside with a friend. We heard a screaming creature in the distance, it was eerie.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Maybe I Overreacted*

This was a really intense dream but I waited almost a week to post it so its going to be written in significantly less intense detail. In the dream, I was traveling at night and needed a place to stay. I came upon a cabin. Inside the living room was a hammock. I didn't think anyone was there so I decided to take off my clothes and sleep there. I was awoken a few hours later by a guy walking through the door. I was flustered since I didn't have anything on except underwear, but he told me it was okay and that I could stay. We ended up talking for awhile (hopefully I had put clothes on by then) and I ended up taking a real liking to him. I managed to stay there for about a week in the dream and we got pretty intimate in a nonphysical way. 

One day, he decided that he needed to go run an errand. I also decided to go out on the town. I accidentally ran into him later that day...wearing a wig. He tried to explain to me that he was actually a woman. I felt really deceived by this, and, uh, decided to take revenge on him by leading him into a forest where I performed a tantric AF sex ritual and ate his soul.



*Some Lucids*

I had a string of lucid dreams last night, probably from all of the stress of moving into a new apartment and  not sleeping deeply. I don't remember much of what I did. I know there was some flying and I remember making annoying things vanish. 

*Platypus Zoo*

I was walking around a classroom when I found a hole in the floor. There was a ladder going down into the hole and a sign above it read that they were looking to hire someone to babysit elephants. I decided that there was most definitely a zoo down in this hole, and when there are zoos maybe there are platypuses. So I found Kestrel and took her down into the hole and low and behold there was a boat load of multi colored platypuses.

----------


## Queen Zukin

a mixture from the past few nights

*Hula Hoovering*

I was dancing at a rave or concert. I had my hula hoop with me, and I discovered that if I got the flow just right, I could hover off of the ground. I was so proud of my new trick. 

*LARPing*

I was LARPing, and I felt as if I had had this dream before and felt as if I already knew how it was going to end. In the beginning, we all dispersed. I was at the back corner of the LARPing field and there were many taverns and structures set up. I was collecting some coins and putting them into a bank. I ignored some kind of request, which lead to a man hunt for me. I ran to the other corner where the LARPing scenery devolved into cubic structures and then Taylor Swift wearing bunny costume (I don't even know).

*let's smoke*

I was at the library and I had to work on a project. A guy came up to me and asked if I wanted to smoke with him. We went out to his truck. 

*Rollercoasters*

I was at a rollercoaster park with Kestrel. The land was covered in rollercoaster tracks, to get across the park you would have to step over tracks, but it was neat nonetheless. 

*Nothing's Right*

I was getting dressed for the first day of classes but nothing was going right. I couldn't get my sweater on or my contacts in. I was already a few hours late.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Screw it All*

I was hanging out with a friend in the dream. We were smoking and afterwards we went on a horse carriage ride through the innercity. When we come back there are a bunch of cops searching her roommate's room, and we start to feel anxious that they might search our room too. I then realize - I woke up about thirty minutes ago and shifted around in my bed - therefore I must be dreaming. I was incredibly relieved and flew up to the sky in one happy, eurphoric, fuck-it-all motion. I spent the rest of the dream flying around trees and looking up at them and their fractaly-ness. I would make them grow and watch the fractals develop. 

Also I saw a hornet's nest.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I dreamed last night that I discovered I had a buttload of reese's peanut butter cups in my pantry. I've been trying to eat healthy lately...

----------


## Queen Zukin

*A Netflix Series*

There was a film director living in our old co-op house. She made an entire Netflix series based on the drama at our co-op. She even went through the process of getting near look-a-likes of the housemates. I started watching the first episode. In the episode, a former housemate near-abducted a teenage girl on the street and was trying to seduce her, and the other housemates were trying to stop him.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Vanish Goddammit* 

I forgot what caused me to become lucid - but I became lucid. I may or may not have remembered about the TOTM this time, but my first initial reaction was to fly. I was in a suburb at the time of realization, and I remember running down the streets before taking off. I quickly passed a sect of witches wearing purple robes (normal suburban life). Upon seeing me they instantly hopped on their brooms and took off chasing me and casting spells at me. The only spell I could think of to cast back at them was "VANISH GODDAMMIT, VANISH!"   ::chuckle:: 

I woke up. Suppose I lost. 

*Secrets in the Basement*

I was in someone's house with Kestrel. Her and I found a piece of wall that looked like it had been cut into a small square shape. I lifted the wall-piece out and found a hidden crawlspace. It connected through a vent, which lead to the basement. In the basement was a lot more crawlspace, and we discovered that the owner's daughter had accidentally shot a guard when we found his body.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Hula Hoop Dream Sign Fail*

I was hula hooping in a school hallway and I began to hover off the ground again, as is what happens in many of my hoop + dream dreams. I remembered having made a mental note to myself that the next time this happened, to do a dream sign.  It just felt so right though, that I thought I couldn't be dreaming - I was actually hovering!  :Picard face palm:  I went on with my hoop dancing. 

*The invasion*

I discovered that my younger cousin, when he was a kid, had been present when his town was being invaded by a military. I was reliving the scene and it was pretty gruesome. 

*The Cardinal and the Quetzal*

I had a bird stuck in my hair. I have really thick hair, so I lose shit (like bobby pins and stuff - I felt the need to clarify) in my hair all the time. I didn't really know how this bird got caught in it, but whatever. I went outside to let the bird free. A quetzal came flying out of my hair. 

Later in the dream, or maybe it was a different dream entirely, I was walking up a flight of stairs and there was a strange looking cardinal that was really flipping out.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*dark lucid*

I was lucid, but I was trapped in some kind of pitch black room and I couldn't make it light. 

*making cookies*

I decided to surprise Kestrel with chocolate chip cookies.

*my professor is on dreamviews!*

Somehow I walked into my professor's bedroom. For some very bizarre reason, she had a picture of the dreamviews logo on her night stand. I was shocked to realize that she was a member of dreamviews.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Another Visitor*

I discovered I was lucid - looked up to the sky and there were some stars out. I flew up but the stars fell out of their plane (they were a 2 dimensional horizontal plane) and wobbled. I saw the planets but they were unrealistically huge and close to each other. 

I don't know if the dream became too unstable and ended here, but this next part was semi-lucid so I'm including it. I was talking to a man who had introduced himself as "Hi my name is Angel." I remember recognizing him instantly and being excited to see him as if he was an old friend. I have no memory of what we talked about, but even as I'm writing this, I remember being stunned by the propensity at which I remembered him. If you could have a dream about the feeling of remembering, it would feel like that. I kind of feel like I'm losing my mind, because these types of dreams keep happening. I keep remembering the name Samuel from our encounter, but I don't know how accurate that is. We were sitting and talking at night between either two buildings or between two big plants. He had a maroon appearance and he had twigs/sticks for wings.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Not Again...*

I randomly broke my foot, again. I was super pissed and really defeated feeling because I couldn't even bear weight for 3 months last time and it was awful. I just sat down on the side of the street and wondered what I was going to do hahaha.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Steamy Hot Not*

I was having a steamy hot dream in which I was hooking up with a girl I know. I had my hands on her bare legs when I suddenly noticed there were cuts everywhere on her legs. My mind immediately backed out of the steamy hotness and I was flooded with memories and bad things and had to remove my self from the situation.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*vivid fragment*

I'm sitting outside of my parents' house with a friend from highschool. It's really sunny outside. I decide to tan the back of my legs because I got a massive sunburn only ont he front of my legs two weeks ago and now I have strange tanlines. My parents' house is now 5 stories tall and I see a girl with a hula hoop leaning out the window practicing a pose. Across my neighbor's yard another neighbor is having a party. There is a moon bounce in their yard, but there is also a doctor's bench thing too. I guess the doctor was offering free checkups at this party. 

*Illegal Activities*

Kestrel and I were at a local rock concert. We were having a good time when we hear an announcer say, "Unfortunately we have to shut the concert down...due to...Illegal Activities." Hahahaha whaaaat?

Kestrel and I walk back to her parents house where we plot how we will spend the rest of the night. 

*Mountain Rollercoasters*

I was in the mountains with my mom. We were riding small rollercoasters from point to point. There was something wrong with my cart, so I had to sit facing backwards. I remember also a white rollercoaster that made a loop de loop.

----------


## Queen Zukin

thoughtmares last night  ::sad2:: 

and some weird ass dreams. 

*green daggers*

I was watching someone eat a lunch table. He was kind of cute, so I guess inner-stalker mode turned on. I watch as two girls start talking to him, so I leave and decide to go dance. 

Later everyone is asleep and we live in one big house. I decide its a great time to do gymnastics down the hallways and I become lucid. I had become pretty proficient at fighting with my twin green daggers in the dream and was trying to make them disappear/reappear. 


I lose lucidity and decide to go check my mail. I find that someone has put a jar in my mailbox and a label on it reads "Witch's Protection." It's totally just salt. 

So then the literal devil walks in wearing a suit and everyone standing around is stunned. I'm prepared AF for this moment and throw a ring of salt around me. The devil starts listing off our vices and when he turns to me he yells "LUST" and I'm just like haha yeah. 

 ::rolllaugh:: 

*On the subject of Lust...*

I was having a very intimate dream with a class mate. That is all I will say, but later in the dream we were back in school and I was listening to a guest lecturer who was a former professor describe how in the classes he taught, he would never post the lecture slides online. His students would have to get the material from someone else. Later-later, there was another guest professor who started off the class with a Buddhist prayer. 

*....Still more Lust.*

I was at a video game store and I decided to somehow rent The Witcher 3. I was talking with the cashier, who was quite the treat to look at. I think I may have gotten his number. The event inspired me, for some reason, to go home and straighten my hair.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I've been a naughty dreamer and didn't physically record anything last night so...remembering this dream as I go!

*A Dream I'm Remembering as I write.*

I was sitting in my grandparent's living room and behind me a game of cards was happening. I looked over and asked them what game it was. The cards were many different colors and had pictures on them. They told me it was a card game that would reveal your inner colors. I was stoked to play this game, but then I got distracted. Figures. 

There was something happening in my grandparents' bedroom. Lots of commotion about a shower. My grandparents' weren't in there though, it was a few of my classmates.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*this isn't even feasible*

I was riding a school bus. Apparently we had a long ass ride in front of us, because the bus driver handed out menus and told us to order something and she would cook it up real quick. I wondered how this was even possible, there were no ovens/stoves/microwaves on this bus and there wasn't any storage space either for the near hundred meals she would need to cook. I decided not to order because my stop was next anyways. When the students next to me got their meal they looked a bit disappointed as it looked a little...plastic. 

*mass bankruptcy*

I had heard somewhere that a large grocery store had gone bankrupt and they were closing hundreds thousands of them overnight.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*this dream was definitely a warning lmao*

In waking life, we have an underclassman who is one of those people that gets involved in everything without thinking it through first. He's a very macho Jesus lover. He's probably a sweet guy though, bless his heart. In the dream, I was dating him. We went back to my apartment and started making out when I realized the gravity of this situation. I realized I wasn't attracted to him or his personality at all, but at least he was a good kisser. I was still a little bit grossed out though, as was everyone who saw that we were together. I was honestly kind of relieved to wake up from that. 

Today, in waking life, as soon as I get out of class this same guy appears out of nowhere and tries to start a conversation with me despite having never formally met or talked to him before and I'm just thinking oh god that dream was a warning.  :paranoid:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Maple Syrup Foot Fetish*

I'm at a highschool and Kestrel is there. It's the end of the first day of school and everyone is catching their bus or driving home. I realize that I need to take the bus but I want to make sure that I get on the right bus first. I talk to administration and they tell me that there is only one bus that serves the entire school. Not too hard, right? 

So Kestrel and I walk back outside and I see the bus leaving.

AND I KID YOU NOT THESE WORDS CAME STRAIGHT OUT OF MY MOUTH:

"How strange! I have this recurring dream that I am in highschool again and I miss the bus home. What a coincidence, huh?" 

 :Bang head: 

Anyways, somehow I wind up on the bus.

We're chugging along when the bus driver suddenly yells, "CALL YOUR LOVED ONES AND TELL THEM GOOD BYE AHAHAHAHAHHA!" The bus driver then slams into a car in front of us, backs up, and does this repeatedly. 

One of the students on the bus takes action and tries to remove the keys from the ignition. He successfully does so, but the bus driver attempts to tackle him. In a last ditch effort, the student tries to toss the keys to the back of the bus. 

I'm sitting in the first few rows and I see my moment of opportunity. I sprint towards the doors and force them open. Only a few other students and I manage to get out before the bus driver reclaims the keys. 

I run into the nearest shop, which was a Chinese restaurant, screaming "CALL THE POLICE, CALL THE POLICE!!!!"

I take the phone at the counter and start dialing 911 but no one answers. 

"Why isn't this working???" I call out. 

"The manager is afraid someone will accidentally call 911 so he blocked the number." The hostess responds calmly. Who would even do that?!

I'm about to run out the door and to the next shop when the manager comes running after me telling me that before I leave, he needs to put maple syrup on my feet. What the serious fuck? 

I don't have time for this tomfoolery and run out the door and into a small theater. Nothing makes sense there either. I start looking around and I begin to notice that _literally_ everyone in this town is doing things that make _literally_ no sense. People are walking backwards, laying in the middle of the street, buildings are sideways, etc.

And then I somehow gain the ability to fly. I decide to use this ability to save my trapped comrades in the bus. I fly over to the bus and am able to distract the bus driver long enough to save them. 

I decide I've had enough of this freaky town so we fly up in the sky with the intent to leave. I keep flying upwards above the clouds with my friends until we suddenly hit the top of an industrial ceiling. Astonished yet determined to gtfo of here, I break through the ceiling. 

And above the ceiling nothing else existed. Seriously. Above the ceiling was just pure white light. 

It's then I come to the harrowing realization that we are trapped in this strange dimension.  ::damnit::

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Puzzle*

I spent the entire dream doing a 500+ piece jig saw puzzle. And I know it was a long dream because I have distinct memories of making the perimeter and putting certain groups of pieces together. I'm surprised the dream was stable enough to do that for so long and in such detail.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*The Moon is Hollow*

I was being attacked by some weirdos in my basement, so I ran out the window. I became lucid and decided to fly. I gradually floated up in the sky. It was sunset and I was above an ocean. I think my mind has gotten accustomed to flying so much that I swear it generates an aerial scene even more beautiful than the last one every time. While I'm up there, I notice that I'm above the sun. The sun is sitting in the clouds. I decide to go fly inside it. 

As I get closer, the sun becomes the moon. As I'm rapidly flying towards it, I almost run into a massive brass trumpet statue just hovering in the air. Once I get close enough to the moon, I realize it's not a moon at all...It's a...thing. It was a sphere with gears.



I fly inbetween the gears and inside the moon. From the inside perspective, I realize I can turn the gears and get the effect shown above. As I step on different gears, they make different tinging noises. Fascinated, but admittedly distracted, I'm able to make a moon-gear-tinging-symphony.  ::D: 

*Goodbye Wisconsin*

I was sitting on a beach at Lake Michigan with Kestrel. The waves were massive and the tide was high. We weren't really sure why, but the waves were beginning to get violent enough to become dangerous. We were about to find shelter when we saw the streaks of missiles being fired highlighting the sky.  There were 5 or 6 of them and they hit somewhere off in the horizon, but left a massive mushroom cloud in their wake. Freaked AF, Kestrel and I ran back inside and turned on the news. Wisconsin, on the other side of Lake Michigan, had been hit by a missile strike. At least 100,000 people had died. It was very tragic. 

*Singing and Stuff*

I was still really upset about the last dream I had. I think in the previous dream I took a nap and within the nap had a lucid dream. I was trying to cheer myself up by flying and singing some mad opera. I don't mean to toot my own horn but damn I was good at that opera. 

*Now it's Iceland*

My mind, still hanging onto that concept, decided that now I was in Iceland. I was sitting by a river that was flowing violently. I was in the river for some god awful reason, trying to hang on to the shore. Corpses were flowing down the river.  ::?: 

Also this is totally unrelated, but I just realized that it took me over 7 years of being here on DreamViews to realize that the emojis are organized by facial expression.  :Picard face palm:

----------


## Queen Zukin

I slept really badly last night, had lots of hypnotic thoughtmares but at least this time they were more stable and were about queens and kings. Probably because I've been watching Game of Thrones for the first time ever. 

*I punched a dude*

Our college decided that we should have a swimming pool attached to our building and a swim team of course. I was waiting for the swim team meets to start and I was on a swing set. I noticed some creep was stalking me and eventually he kept moving closer and closer and closer. So I punched him in the face.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Queen Zukin

I got less than an hour of sleep last night, so I have no dreams to post. Going to bed early tonight though, and hopefully I'll be able to stay asleep.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*I Grew a Tail!*

The dream started off with a friend asking me if her, her boyfriend, and her boyfriend's friend could crash at my place for the next few nights. I told them it was OK. A friend later told me that her boyfriend (and his friend) were really abusive to her, and by letting them stay at my place I was facilitating this toxic relationship. I gave it a good think-over and decided they were right. 

I called them up and told them that something had come up and they couldn't stay the night. The boyfriend and his friend were PISSED. They started yelling and threatening me. The boyfriend said that he was an ex-model and you don't deny ex-models these kinds of things. Haha what? 

I got them out of the house but then they started stalking me. It got to the point where I had to call the police for my own safety. They retaliated by literally blowing up my house. Thanks, guys. The dream was taking a serious turn for the worse when they started chasing me with knives. I jumped out of the window and decided to fly away.

By flying, I realized that I must be dreaming. I was still feeling kind of anxious, and even though I knew it was just a dream, I wanted a change of scenery first to get my mind off of it. I found myself in some kind of industral warehouse, where I decided to do the Advanced Task of the Month: growing a tail. 

I really suck at making things appear out of thin air so I took a creative approach. I took the back of my shirt, which was somewhat baggy, and  tugged on it, as if I was feeling my tail (without looking behind me to see what I was doing). I kept doing that until I transformed the tactical feeling of tugging on my shirt to the feeling a tail. I looked behind me. IT WORKED. HELL YEAH!  :mwahaha: 

I saw that I had a pretty badass fox tail. The upper part of the tail was red, then it had a black stripe, and the latter third was white. I may have done a happy dance right about here. I started talking to some dream characters because I always love what they have to say. I checked back a couple minutes later and my fox tail had turned into shiny tinsel, but about the sale color scheme.  I think I lost lucidity after that, or my recall drops. 

*Invisible Car*

I was wasting time at a home improvement store. They had electric keyboards there, too, and some very strange ones at that. When I got bored, I left and drove away. I hit a wrong button in my car and made the entire thing invisible - even the interior and the steering wheel. With no idea what happened, I pulled over. 

A couple girls, sitting outside of their apartment, saw my confusion and walked over to help. They told me that people always made that mistake on this road and were always pulling over. They showed me which button to press. They told me that they were going to a party and were about to call a cab. Since they had been such a help, I offered to drive them to the party. 

The party was at a mini-mansion. They invited me inside but I didn't stay long. The mansion had a pool in front of it that was made for penguins. Party guests were swimming with penguins. 

*Car Issues*

I was talking to a girl who had the same model car as me. She told me that she had a lot of issues with the gears and that it was terrible in the winter. 


*Collecting Grass*

I had this dream right before I woke up in the morning and people were weed-whacking outside my window, which it most likely what caused this. In the dream I was outside watching people cut 10 feet tall grass with a weed whacker. I was collecting the grass and putting it in a wheelbarrow, with the intent to take it to my (nonexistent) farm.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Saving Frogs and Bunnies*

I was at my parents house when I decided to build an outdoor habitat for specifically for frogs and bunnies. I built all of what they needed and they came. Many of them. I loved my bunnies and I loved my frogs.  :Bliss: 

Until the cats came. 

The cats tried to eat the bunnies so I wound up chasing the cats off constantly with a broom. 

*911 my coupon doesn't work*

My college was having a bash/party for our class. The lecture room was transformed into a massive concert hall and classmates were getting drunk out of their minds. Also the entire room was drenched in about 4 feet of a mysterious blue liquid but no one seemed to pay any attention to that. Coupons then rained down, and my mom (who I hadn't even realized was there) got a coupon for a pretty yellow lamp. She tried to use it but it expired somehow so she called 911. What. 

*belltower fragment*

A couple of friends and I were walking up the stairs of a belltower. We were trying to get to the top where the bell was, but we couldn't find an access point.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Bank Robbery*

I was hanging out with Ginger in the lobby of a bank for a strangely long time. We watch a lot of people come in and out and do their business. suddenly, a bunch of police come in and demand to know who just robbed the bank. We've been here the entire time so we have no idea what they're talking about. Because we said this, the police then think that WE robbed the bank. We then help the police solve the mystery, but I really don't think it ever actually got solved.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I meant to record a lot of hypnagogic hallucinations before sleep last night, but I didn't get very far and then fell into a really fitful sleep. 

_the sound of a spray bottle_

_"a daily cage of realism"_

*My Brazilian Lover*

I was camping out at a beautiful tropical place. It was situated on the top of a mountain and there were many mini waterfalls to climb on and many vast cliffs to potentially fall off and die. I met a sexy Brazilian man. We started making out in his tent when he told me that we should go back to Brazil together and he could show me his house. 

So we went to Brazil and he shows me his actually beautiful house. It was all fine and dandy until his wife walks in. Pissed, I demand to go home. Out of spite, he puts me on a pilot-less one person plane. The front is attached to a flying car and I'm directed to steer the plane. 

I eventually get back to my home country, but I am then taken away to a labor camp. My Brazilian lover turns out to be one of the guards. He tells me that if I give him another chance we can escape together. So we escape and we travel through the jungle for a really long time. We eventually come to a car show and try to hitch a ride. But then plot twist. The guy that we hitch a ride from turns out to be the driver of the flying car, who was on the evil-side supporting the labor camps. He dumps us out by a river and leaves us to die.

Magically, my Brazilian lover and I don't die. In fact, we have three kids together. But one gets eaten by a hyena and the other falls off a cliff and dies. But other than that we live a happy life and eat a lot of fish.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Dreamless Sleep Consciousness*

I stumbled upon a kiosk-like place where they simulated what it feels like to be in a dreamless sleep yet be conscious. I found that really interesting so I decided to give it a try. I sat down and they hooked me up to a suctiony-like thing and put an oxygen mask on me. I wasn't really sure what drugs they were pumping through it, but it began very subtly. It took me a couple minutes to catch on to the fact that I needed to 'let go' to fully experience it - so I did. Everything went black and I found myself in a dark room. Analyzing my own consciousness, I felt a lot more relaxed than usual...it felt spacier. 

*storm clouds on horizon*

I had a fragment of looking out to the horizon and seeing beautiful storm clouds. Maybe it was sunset, because they were pink and purple. 

*dream fragment*

Not sure if this was the tail end of a lucid dream or just a fragment from me drifting in and out of sleep, but I remember trying to either enter a dream or stay in a dream by focusing my consciousness on a white silhouette of something.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Kestrel and I Party*

Kestrel was spending the night at my place! We decide to play Rollercoaster Tycoon, like the bad bitches we are. She eats a 'brownie' and I drink and we get our theme park making started. We did this for a really long time before playing Dance Dance Revolution, except I was semi-frustrated because I couldn't move my body right. 

Later we took a break and walked into the living room. Ginger was sitting there with his friend, Thomas. Ginger warned me that Thomas was a huge megalomaniac. He had really pretty blue eyes, though. We then went out on the roof and people were playing Pokemon Go. 

*I Really Hate Alligators*

My professor of neuropharmacy abducted me and placed me in a mental hospital. Figures. 

I decided to escape one day when we were out on a walk. I swiftly jumped into a swamp (I couldn't have just ran away, seriously?) and started swimming away. The swamp was pretty gross and I remember the vivid feeling of gooey algae. My professor jumped in and started swimming after me.

I realized that I didn't know exactly where I was, so when I came across a fisherman I asked him if there were alligators in this swamp. He told me that there were some alligators a few miles from here. A few miles from here is still too close for comfort so I decided to swim out of the swamp and just go back to the mental hospital. 

Before I could, though, I discovered a half-sunken pirate ship. People had made it into their chill place and I was digging it. I explored all the many rooms and found a bunch of drunk people out on the deck. I wondered what it would be like to be drunk out here and then have to swim back to shore.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Something awful happened this morning. I woke up and realized that I had overslept by an hour for my exam.  ::damnit:: 

Luckily I managed to drive over there really quick and finish it even quicker, and I still got an A. Yay! But I will willing to bet that within the next week I will have at least one nightmare about that happening. Definitely.

Unfortunately being in a frantic hurry this morning meant that I didn't get time to really recall any of my dreams in depth, either.  

*No Response*

I was hula dancing in the middle of a courtyard between a bunch of small shops. I was hovering slightly as I hooped, and this caused me to realize that I was dreaming. I've been reading Robert Waggoner's "_Lucid Dreaming_" and was inspired by him to ask the dream to show me something important that I need to see.

I already felt that the dream was a little bit unstable, but I continued anyways. 

"Hey dream! Show me something important!" I yelled and looked up, giving the scene around me an opportunity to change. When I looked back, I saw the flickering image of a drum, and the window of one store had changed its goods to bathing suits. 

I honestly doubt that either of the above really meant anything, but for shits and giggles I looked on dreammoods to see what the meaning of a drum in a dream was: _To dream that you are playing the drums indicate that you progress through life by your own terms. You are strong willed and stick by the decisions you make. The dream may also be a metaphor to indicate you are "drumming up" business. You need to be more aggressive with your new ideas._

Maybe my dream didn't show me anything because it was trying to tell me to get my ass up and out of bed and go to my exam haha. 
The dream quickly disintegrated after that. I'll probably try again in my next lucid dream since I didn't get too much out of that one.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Hair Extensions*

A male friend and I decided it would be a wise idea to get hair extensions together. When we arrive at the hair salon, we are put into separate rooms. My hair stylist starts going on about what kind of hair extensions I would like and shows me what she has to offer. I quickly realize this is not a good idea. Her hair extensions were a different texture from my hair. My natural hair is very course and textured and hers were very thin. It would not blend with my hair at all. She kept trying to persuade me but I had already decided against it. I went home and found my male friend sitting on the couch. He had wisely decided also not to get hair extensions.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Kittens and Puppies*

This dream shows how absolutely scatterbrained I've been over the past few days. 

I realized out of the blue that I was going back to Germany for another study abroad. I thought this was kind of strange because I am in the middle of pharmacy school and it would be awkward to have to pause my education for a year to do this, but whatever. 

So I get to Germany and I discover a puppy in my suitcase. And then I somehow acquire a tiny kitten. I'm a little bit overwhelmed because I've never had a cat before so I don't know how to take care of it and puppies have so much energy. 

So I leave where I was staying for a few minutes and traverse the city. I discover a freaking BEAUTIFUL rock formation near the sea and then I discover a cave right next to it. I go into the cave and find several human skulls. 

I go back to my place of residence (which I think was a hotel, and I was trying to keep the hotel staff from realizing that I had a kitten and a puppy) and discover that my cat is starting to grow up. Normally this wouldn't be a problem, but my cat was becoming edgy AF. 

My cat had reached its teenage years and was literally telling me that I wasn't the boss of her and that she could go and do whatever she wanted. So my cat left and went to a party where she got pregnant. 

So then my cat somehow becomes the queen of Germany and I am thinking to myself that this teenage cat is going to be the end of Germany. And I was totally right because a bunch of knights invaded and my cat was not prepared for war. 

*Desert Planet*

My mom dragged me to church with her. The speaker at the church commented during the sermon that I was wearing flip flops and it was totally unholy. She then starts talking about how she only buys things made in America and has a very holier-than-thou attitude. I ask her where her shirt was made. She looks at the tag and sees it was made in Japan. Oops. 

After the sermon I tell my mom that I never want to go back there again, that literally anything is better than that church. I walk away and go to find my car, which was for some reason parked indoors. There is a LARP meeting going on around my car so I can't even drive out of the building, so I decide to fly away. 

Upon flying, I remember that this is just a dream. I fly up into space and then decide to try again at asking the dream to show me something important. 

"Dream! Show me something important!" I yell as I fly around our solar system. Suddenly, the scenery changes and I am above a dark ocean. A full moon is rising/setting on the horizon and I can see a reflection of it in the black water. The scenery changes again and I am flying around some extraterrestrial planet. The planet has extreme rock formations floating in the air. The terrain looks like some kind of mountain-desert. The rock & soil is a reddish-yellow color. There doesn't seem to be any intelligent life on the planet and it is also devoid of most other life as well. I keep flying around and I randomly see a sign that says "Speed Limit 532 MPH." Random. 

I keep flying around until I see a brown mule-like creature eating some dried up shrubs. I fly down towards it and decide that I want to ride it around like a horse. Unfortunately the thing was very slow and not worth it. I fly around some more and see some ice on the ground. Again not really sure if I really succeeded in my goal, but at least something happened this time.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I wasn't going to post anything for this weekend originally, because I had an...intense...weekend (medical emergency happened) but I'll post what I remember from the past few days which isn't much

*Weeping Angel*

This was from Friday night. I was in my apartment taking pictures of the interior. I looked at a picture I took and saw one of those creepy ass Weeping Angel mofos from Doctor Who standing behind me. I was petrified because I definitely don't have one of those statues in my apartment. I scrolled to the next picture and had an even more intense heart attack. In the following picture, the Weeping Angel had moved even closer to me and had its hand outstretched, reaching towards me.  :Eek: 

*some kind of delirium*

Not a dream, but I remembered this as I was getting ready for bed tonight. I was looking at the  night light that I have, and it projects a small image of the solar system onto the ceiling. Sometime during the night last night I had gotten it in my head that the image rotates/changes nightly. I remember I kept checking on it to see if it changed and I think it changed only in my mind. I had to verify just now that it actually was indeed a static image.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*THIS NIGHTLIGHT I SWEAR*

Not a dream but I'm going to write about it anyways. I purchased this nightlight because I remember in highschool being greatly aided during the night by the fact that I could recognize when I was awake and write down my dreams. I have not had the same experience. This nightlight has been TRIPPING me out during the night. 

This is the image that is projected on my ceiling. It's not even as detailed as that and its like 3 feet in diameter.



However this thing has caused me to realize that I spend about 50% of my time in bed staring at this damn thing in total delirium. Last night I vividly remember looking up at it and thinking it looked like a massive swollen red blood cell. I can also recall looking up at it and seeing a giant smiley face staring back down at me. I don't see the resemblance of either. 

*Snake Like Rollercoaster*

Actual dreams now. I was a rollercoaster. Not riding a rollercoaster. I WAS the rollercoaster. I was the train on the tracks and I remember feeling like a long snake as I whipped through the scenery. Later I was at Kestrel's house. 

*Dried Corn Puzzle*

I was with a friend of mine. She wanted me to come to her friend's free yoga class. I come to the class and we didn't do any yoga at all. Her friend explained the meaning behind different crystals. She was trying to sell the crystals, but they were way expensive. She had a MASSIVE rock that at first looked like an old tree stump. She cut through it with a saw to reveal a geode that looked like amber.  

Her friend also was selling a puzzle, but it wasn't a normal jigsaw puzzle. It was as if someone had taken several corn on the cobs, dried them extensively, cast them into a mold, and then sold you the mold + dried corn cobs as the puzzle. It was actually extremely fascinating. 

*Middle School and Scooters*

I was in middle school again and I was racing down a big hill with a friend on scooters. Somehow I didn't crash and die. I then went to a computer store, but they had the worst entrance imaginable. It was as if they had built their store on the bottom of a steep hill, layed cement on the entire hill, and then dug a pathway 8 feet deep in the cement but forgot to make stairs to get into/out of it. I took a snapchat of how rediculous this was, but should have done a reality check. :p

----------


## Queen Zukin

I think a description of how I semi-hallucinated my nightlight is going to be a permanent theme from here on out. Last night it was an artist palette. I remember being awake and looking at it and wondering why it still hadn't changed back into its normal form yet, and this happened multiple times throughout the night. I guess I'm never as awake as I think I am. 

*This Plane*

Kestrel and I were on an airplane! We were sitting in the first row. In the dream the first row had direct view of the cockpit and there were no barriers obstructing our view. Our pilot was a young red headed woman. She seemed kind of exasperated. 

The plane started taking off but our pilot messed up and tilted the plane on its side and the wing hit the tarmac. She stopped flying the plane, since she sort of broke this one. I was really lost in observing the pilot's reactions. She was really anxious, yet annoyed. 

Kestrel said something interesting to me: "In real life, we would never have access to the cockpit..." 

*Visiting Teachers*

I was in my old highschool, visiting the hallways and the teachers. I remember how one teacher explained the fates of several others. No one looked like they used to.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Okay so my computer died so I have to type this up on a tablet and oh look there are no formatting options on the mobile site.

Dream 1: this was from way early in the night and i dont have much memory of it. I was out in the woods and apparently i accidentally killed a little girl. There was a biker sniper...

Dream 2: I was climbing a giant wall. When i was near the top I realized this is the last thing i should be doing because i vomitted a bunch of blood a few days ago and got near anemic. I realized i could pass out from the reduced exercise tolerance and fall to my death. Luckily i made it to the toop.

Dream 3: This was a long dream but now I CBA to write it all. Long story short I was looking at an apartment for rent that was on the 14th floor of a lighthouse-like tower. There was nothing but stairs on the rest of the floors and the stairs were total shit too. When i got to the apartment on the top floor, I realized that the building swayed in the wind. And it swayed whenever anyone moved to either side of the room. It was terrifying because it wasnt a subtle sway at all. The current renter was desperate to move out and I was desperate to gtfo too. 

Dream 4: I was kissing a guy with very nice eyes. We decide to have sex in total public and I rememberthinking this was okay because it was just a dream but I wasnt lucid. When he took off his clothes his appearance changed dramatically for the worse. And he lasted only half a minute.

Dream 5: I was eating cereal in a mental hospital. Also i remember seeing the bloody torso of a man whose body had been completely ripped off by something. Maybe thatswhat sent me there.

----------


## Queen Zukin

On tablet again. 
Dream 1: i was at a rave party and saw an old friend. He offered me a sandwich. It was two slices of butter toasted thick bread with spaghetti inbetween. It was absolutely delicious and I want to make this in real life now. Later i was in a big clothing store, waiting for the same friend. The employees were eyeing me strangely. 
Dream 2: kestrel and i were playing some version of the sims.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

You can scroll down and there is a link to the desktop version. I use it on my mobile phone too  :;-):

----------


## Queen Zukin

> You can scroll down and there is a link to the desktop version. I use it on my mobile phone too



Thanks!  ::D: 

On phone so still going to keep it short and simple. In my dream I was at a music festival with Kestrel. We danced and partied way too hard and I wound up passing out in the middle of a walk way. I started hallucinating that I was seeing my spirit guide, who was apparently Nicholas Cage in a green toga. I told him to tell me what had happened and he just said to me, "Kid, you exercised too hard." And walked away hahaha.

----------


## Queen Zukin

My dream for last night was very scatterbrained, just like ive been this past week. It started off with me being a child in the 1970s living in some insanely small town near the canyons. Our little town had a mere hut that acted as a general store and someone burnt it down. Later my big sister and i are preparing for our moms wedding and her redding dress will be red with red roses. I dance elegantly af. Somehow then i am taking care of 3 cats while simutsneously having sex with king geoffry which is absolutely abhorrent but i know the pre-bedtime thoughts that caused this  :paranoid:  then someone in the apartment living below us gets arrested and i take a dog to a vet at 4 in the morning. That was all one dream.

In my other dream i remember becoming conscious to the fact that i knew i was dreaming but wasnt acting on it

----------


## Queen Zukin

Ive been really stressed out from university lately and havent been remembering dreams like I should nor sleeping well either. I started an experiment with Kestrel, though, so hopefully that will inspire some motivation.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Ok I`m pretty drunk so this is going to be interesting 

Dream 1: I had this dream within 2 hours of being asleep. The nonlucid part was really stressful, some woman was chasing me with a knife. I became lucid somehow andreally just wanted to gtfo, I remember flying upwards and going through ceiling after ceiling but not gettig past them. I forgot entirely about whatI was supposed to do with Kestrel. 

Dream 2: I was looking out my window...shit I just remembered more dreams. I wish I had an actual keyboard. Anyways, I was looking out my window and saw a guy sitting in a chair in midair'

Im either getting significantly more drunk or Im remembering exponentially more as I type (or god forbid both)  so Im going to stop here, my tablet is being super slow anyways. I get my computer back from the repair shop on Friday and I seriously cannot wait!!

----------


## Queen Zukin

I got my computer got fixed so I can finally type instead of peck again! Yay. I don't have entirely much to post though. I have been having lucids, but I am having lucids because I am having nightmares in which I am running away from something and I decide to fly away, which causes me to realize I'm dreaming, but I am always still so anxious and restless from the nightmares that I need a change of scenery and I forget my lucid goals entirely. They're stressful lucids. I also keep having dreams that I am in a dark room and whatever I think appears before me, but I can't stop from my thoughts from racing out of control and before I know it something disturbing is chasing me. It's been a stressful past two weeks.  ::undecided::

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Remember the magic word*

I was preparing for an exam, which involved first taking a pharmacokinetics exam and then going outside with a waveboard, flying into the air on said waveboard and then using props while flying below high way signs and not dieing. While preparing for all of this, I remember reading some kind of sign at the school that said remember the magic word: and it was the name of a second generation cephalosporin and I was pumped. So later while I was flying on my waveboard practicing for this I came across a girl and we started walking on bricks into a tunnel sewer and I think she was looking for her mom. And I'm 98% sure there was a sewer monster or something in that sewer but I can't recall. Or her mom was possessed. Either/or. I also remember trying to put ribbons on my waveboard to make it look more festive. Also I wound up getting 3/10 on that stupid test from the beginning of the dream.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*The Muscle Eaters*

I was stuck in a strange land with a friend who I believe was Kestrel. We were trying to get out. In the dream, we knew we were stuck in a dream-like world, but we didn't know we were dreaming. 

I remember vividly her and I trying to climb up massive steps that were made of ice. The steps were about 5 feet tall and climbing up every one of them took a considerable about of energy. Two of my peers came to the rescue and helped us out. I asked them where we should go from here, and they told us that we needed to keep going straight and then make a left. 

So we did so, and found ourselves now in what looked like a room that was a hybrid between a long windy path and a skateboard park. Out of nowhere these creatures came out and began attacking us. They ripped into our leg flesh and tried to eat our muscles. They killed Kestrel and by that time I had had enough of this bullshit because you don't kill my best friend and get away with it. So I suddenly went through all of the dream-world-path-scenarios that we hadn't gone through yet and was like, this is bullshit I'm out and woke up. 

*I bought a Trampoline*

I bought a MASSIVE trampoline and put it in my apartment. And for some reason, everybody hated me for it. I couldn't figure out why I was getting so much hate for a trampoline. It was fun as hell but I had no room left in my apartment. 

*Stop Procrastinating*

I had a dream that I needed to email my professor about research. The dream told me that time was running out to do that, so I should definitely heed my dream's advise and do that...

----------


## Queen Zukin

*The Literal Worst Festival Ever*

Kestrel and I were at an electronic dance music festival. Before we officially arrived, we noticed a large gang of bikers but they didn't bother us too much. Once we got inside, things began going south. 

I was looking around while someone was talking to our group and I saw an alligator in a tree. I really hate alligators. I tried to point this out to someone, but they retorted that I was probably hallucinating or something. 

We leave that area of the festival once it becomes apparent to everyone that there is actually alligators in the trees. I look back and suddenly the entire stage area has suffered a catastrophic earth quake and has sunken into the ground. What. I think a few more bad things happened at the festival, and each and every time it is a wonder that I didn't become lucid at the sure absurdity of each event. 

*Reciting things*
Not a dream - I had an exam this morning and all throughout last night I kept finding myself in a hypnotized trance, reciting facts about antibiotics that might not make any sense. Thoughtmares.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Supermoon*

I was riding into a city on a bus. As I looked out my window, I saw a _massive_ moon sitting on the city horizon. The moon was so huge I could see all of the crators and everything. The other passengers on the bus and I took pictures of the huge moon. It was incredible to see. 

Later I was sitting on top of a city building with a guy I fancy. We were looking out onto the moon and it was intimate. I saw on my newsfeed this morning that apparently this weekend is the Hunter's Supermoon. I didn't know that!  ::o:

----------


## Queen Zukin

No sleep...

----------


## Queen Zukin

*wall doodles*

I had a new boyfriend and I was staying at his parents house for awhile. His parents made me prove their loyalty to them by washing a bunch of child's crayon doodles from the walls. I don't think they liked me very much, though. I also remember a firey pit of hell opening up from the floor sometime last night, and I'm hoping it wasn't from this dream. 

*Bounce house*

I was with Kestrel in a massive bounce house. I had my hula hoop, but I think people were taunting us. Eventually we decided to leave. Somebody picked us up, it was raining really hard.

----------


## bro

Hi there. You have fantastic dream recall! I smiled reading some of your entries. Dreams of food, yes I've had them, dreams of festivals/ big gatherings, Had them too! Dreams of flying precariously below highway signs. I've had those too! One thing I might note. When I was in university, some of my most successful LD attempts came during naps. I am not sure of the flexibility of your schedule, but you may find that if there are night where you sleep little, the next time you go into a nap, you enter REM directly. Making a WILD easier. Just a thought!

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Hi there. You have fantastic dream recall! I smiled reading some of your entries. Dreams of food, yes I've had them, dreams of festivals/ big gatherings, Had them too! Dreams of flying precariously below highway signs. I've had those too! One thing I might note. When I was in university, some of my most successful LD attempts came during naps. I am not sure of the flexibility of your schedule, but you may find that if there are night where you sleep little, the next time you go into a nap, you enter REM directly. Making a WILD easier. Just a thought!



Hey there fellow dream-journaler! I saw your dream journal was back in the Grandfathered section. Glad to have come company around here.  :Shades wink: 

I've also found napping to really help with lucids. This is going to make me sound soulless, but I don't have time to nap anymore but I wish I could! Maybe on the weekends.  :smiley: 

Some dreams from the past few nights...

*Festive*

I was doing a lab for school, but it was outside. We got done early and started talking out and eventually decided to make a giant sled that fit like 10 people and ride it around. While we were awkwardly sledding, we started talking about Latvia, because why not. The conversation moved to foreign "thanksgiving" traditions and then to music festivals. I started flirting with one of my class mates and we kissed, but I had gum in my mouth though so that was kind of weird. 

*Hurricane in Georgia*

I was living with my apartment-mate in the same apartment but on the coastline of Georgia. There was a massive hurricane on the horizon. We decided not to evacuate though, and I started wondering how we were going to take his dogs out to use the bathroom. What do people even do in that situation?

----------


## Queen Zukin

Some dreams from the past couple nights...

*Potluck*

A bunch of friends and family and I were at my parent's house celebrating something with a potluck dinner. There was a lot of food on the counter, though most of it was already eaten when I went to pick out my plate. A classmate jumped out from behind a wall and scared the living shit out of me. I decided to eat some lemon cake. 

*Cat Tunnel*

I['m not a cat owner, but I was 'lost' inside one of those collapsible cat tunnel things. I was exploring this REALLY long tunnel and it was bright colors like I was going down a spiral. A dream character from outside the tunnel caught my attention and I left. Later I was at a grocery store and had a conversation with a peer of mine, and then wished an old acquaintance happy birthday. 

*house of pebbles*

I was at a bus stop waiting for the bus. I occupied myself with sitting on the ground, collecting pebbles, and making a pebble-house out of them. A girl comes along and we start making pebble houses together, and she shows me how to fortify my pebble house so that it resists falling. 

*Wedding on a Plane*

I was at a party in the apartment complex where I lived last year. I wanted to hoop at the party. A lot of people started gathering to watch me hoop, and I was in a...sexier...part of my act when a peer of mine comes down the elevator and sees and is just like..."Wtf did I walk into" and leaves. Later I was on a plane with some Amazonian drummers and we were having a wedding for someone. I decide to go to the bathroom with really bad timing as the plane starts doing loop de loops.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Unwise Investment*

I discovered that I had bought a $140,000 property last year on campus. I went to go check it out, and discovered that it was a part of 15 or so more plots of land that couldn't be built on because they were 15 times more radioactive than Chernobyl. I was told it was a wise investment anyways, _for the future_. Riight. 

*Dying my hair blue*

I decided to dye my hair blue and go hula hoop in the rain.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I haven't slept more than 3 hours the past couple nights. hoping to get a lot of sleep tonight. 

*Brit*

One of the underclassmen killed themselves. Our school responded unfortunately with having us watch their suicide video. It was really fucked up. His name was Brit in the dream, but it's not his real-life name. A girl was texting me while this ordeal was going on, so I got up and left because too much emotions and she was being antagonizing.

----------


## bro

> I was told it was a wise investment .



The nerve of the person to sell you that plot of land. After reading about chernobyl IWL and the city it was next to, it haunted my dreams for a long time. Something about an invisible threat that you can't see, but _know_ is there, produces a visceral fear response for me. 





> REALLY long tunnel and it was bright colors like I was going down a spiral. .



   The intricate geometric structures that sometimes appear in dreams also fascinate me





> watch their suicide video. It was really fucked up



That sounds very unpleasant. I've had lots of suicide dreams. I don't understand why. I'm certainly a happy person, but  itsas if "suicide" hastaken on a different meaning sometimes in a dream.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> The nerve of the person to sell you that plot of land. After reading about chernobyl IWL and the city it was next to, it haunted my dreams for a long time. Something about an invisible threat that you can't see, but _know_ is there, produces a visceral fear response for me. 
> 
>    The intricate geometric structures that sometimes appear in dreams also fascinate me
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds very unpleasant. I've had lots of suicide dreams. I don't understand why. I'm certainly a happy person, but  itsas if "suicide" hastaken on a different meaning sometimes in a dream.



Yeah, I sometimes try and interpret suicide dreams but it never sounds not-ominous ever. 

Got some sleep last night finally

*Ich Hoope*

I took a ferry (but it was more like a canoe) to France somehow, but it seemed more like Venice, because the streets were made of water. I found a shirt in a shop that I loved a lot and it said something like "Ich hoope" and there was more and it was cute. I also remember some kind of water monster coming up from the depths of the water-streets and terrorizing us all. We went back and forth a lot between the ferry/canoe, and I sat on the docks some and watched the water. 
There was a shop that I went to and I tried to call someone on a cell phone so we could meet up there. I remembered looking at the buildings around me and trying to explain my location to them, and noticing how the perspectives of the buildings had changed from last time I had looked at them.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*candle*

In the dream it was dark in my room and I was holding a small glass holder of a candle that was lit. And the candle glass was super hot and was burning my skin as I was carrying it to the other side of the room. 

*circus-like*

I was at a music festival that had a distinct circus-like feeling to it. 

*dealbreaker glitch*

I was playing a version of the sims in which you had a sim that lived in a small neighborhood on a cliff. Below the cliff and near the ocean was an even smaller town but this town was ruled by time-lord witches and if you accidentally stumbled across their village they would kill you using time travel. So the point of this game was to become a witch in the non-evil-witch town, but to do this you had to teleport all over the town to gain magic experience. Well there was this really bad glitch in the game where it would sometimes accidentally teleport you to the evil-time-lord-witch-town and the witches would freeze time and kill you. That unfortunately happened to one of my sim children. The time-lord witches killed her and forced her to be a ghost forever.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Survivor: Lion Edition*

I was on the TV show Survivor, but I was in a cruel season in which instead of getting voted off the island, people got eaten by lions. There were lions EVERYWHERE. We were constantly hiding behind something, hell they were even floating on logs down the river. There were THAT many lions. 

I was hiding behind a log when I realized I was dreaming. I instantly was like FUCK THAT and flew into the air and I turned into a cartoon and flew away. 

*Asthma Attack?*

We're learning pulmonary medicine in school right now, so this is PROBABLY why I had this dream but it was still weird. 

The dream was dreaming when suddenly I felt it really hard to breathe. It felt like their was mucus in my lungs that I needed to get out so I coughed but that terrible thing happened that happens when you are really sick and the mucus blocked the airway entirely and then you are coughing and you can't even breathe in and you feel like you are dying. Well that happened. And it was awful but eventually resolved itself. That's the most vivid part of the dream I remember, but I recall also going somewhere to get a rescue inhaler but it was after the event. 

*At least its not lions*

I was in my grandparents house. I was working on something else (like a puzzle?) when they discovered that there were small tunnels in their basement. My grandgee told me about this and I had this weird vision of not a heart attack but something similar, and that I needed to 'delay' it and that I've had this dream before and that I was dreaming it again. But then that thought left my head and I followed my grandgee to the basement. He wasn't kidding that the tunnels were small. The small tunnels lead to rooms pretty quickly. 

In the first room there were at least chickens and a horse. I think there may have been a goat or two. I didn't think about how these animals were surviving underground but just thought it a weird place to keep animals. And I also wondered whose animals they belonged to. 

The next tunnel lead to a basket-casket. I didn't realize what it was at first and opened it. Inside was a corpse that had begun skeletonizing and sinking in and turning gray. It was gross. I think the corpse may have come to life and haunted us throughout the rest of the dream, but I'm not entirely sure about that. The thought of finding a corpse in my grandparent's basement probably haunted me enough.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*The Suffocation Dream Again*

In the dream I was hanging out with Joe. We were doing something at my parents house when I felt my mucusy in my throat. I tried to cough but again the phlegm got stuck and I felt like I could barely breathe, like the mucus was stopping my airway. Joe pointed out that I had little red bumps on me, which was again the dream getting carried away with all the terrible things I've learned in my pulmonary medicine course. I woke up after that and definitely needed to get something out of my throat. I coughed and this is totally TMI but there was chunky yellow mucus.  ::disconcerted::  So it's not _entirely_ in my head. 

*Massive Waves*

I was walking up a coastline with my mom. I walked and balanced myself on a white wooden beam that I think was a part of a light house. I kept walking along the shore when I came across an ent. I don't even feel ashamed to say this, but that was a sexy ent. I got kinky with the tree and waves from the ocean started really coming in. I think one of the waves hit me so hard that I flew up into the air and flew around. 

*Old Friend*

I went to visit a friend from middle school. She was on the news for something and I thought I would stop by and say hi. I knock on the door and I am greeted by a man. She welcomes me in. In the house I notice that there is a baby's room. I ask if she had a kid, but apparently the kid just didn't belong to either of them so ok. I decided to hula hoop in their kitchen. 

*Laughing Pigs*

I was in a GoT universe in which the residents of Winterfell needed to migrate across the map. We packed up our shit and our wolves and started roaming. We came into a city with very tall trees and laughing pigs. I really don't know where the laughing pigs were actually located....I just remember seeing them in the trees and the looming tall trees were like laughing pigs. 

We weren't greeted fondly when we arrived in the city. The people of the city tried to set traps to get us to leave. They poured porridge and the wolves smelled it and led us astray. 

*Kestrel and I DDR* 

Kestrel was over at my parent's house and we were playing DDR in the basement. Then she had to go home.  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Treehouse in the Sky*

I had a dream-mom who lived in a treehouse but the tree was super skinny and it went all the way to the clouds. And it was the only tree that did that. People would climb up the ladder, which was probably the literal scariest ladder in the world because of the height and then they would jump out the front door and skydive or they would take miniature hang-glider things. I was getting ready to do my first jump, but I think I got distracted and went to a bar that may or may not have resided within the little tree house in the sky. But there was some safety issues with the hang gliders and people were dying so I guess it was ok that I got distracted.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Bullied By Talking Otters*

I was at my apartment, just chilling. My room mate told me he was going somewhere to study. I realized that I left one of my possessions at a building that I was just at and I would have to run back to get it. I started walking down the side walk and was having major trouble with my vision. I kept almost going blind and I was concerningly unconcerned, because in real life this would be a major medical emergency, but I guess going mostly blind was just another annoyance in my day. 

When I got to the building/classroom I realized that I forgot what I had forgot. I couldn't remember what I had left here. I didn't focus too much on that though, because in front of me a chaotic scene was unfolding. My class was talking to the professor about the final exam grades, and shit was going doooown. I decided that I didn't care enough to stay and decided to go home. 

I started walking home when I passed by a high school class mate. At first I wasn't going to say anything, but as I walked by I felt his eyes looking back at me and I turned around and there he was staring at me. He looked happy to see me. We probably haven't talked since middle school, but he's hella cute so I wasn't complaining. 

We started talking and my winter coat hood was annoying the crap out of me. We decide to go back to his place to catch up. 

When we get to his place, he shows me that he has an indoor pool of otters. Way cool. I jump in the pool and start playing with the otters. He leaves me with them for some time. 

There was one otter that was flat and wide like a pancake. I decide to sit on top of the otter. Then I start hearing the otters talking to me. And at least this time I was partly concerned for my sanity because holy shit talking otters. They were derogatory AF so I get out of the pool and leave. 

I go back to the living room where my class mate is and I sit on the couch. This guy then takes my fingers and starts kissing them. OK buy me dinner first please?! But I let it slide, because _hella_ cute. And then we kiss and stuff, but nothing more than that.  ::damnit:: 

*SEXY GERMAN MAN*

This _memorable_ dream was during finals week (last week), so I'm just getting around to posting it now. 

I was dating a total weirdo. I mean, I am a weirdo, but this guy was the bad kind of weird. He literally was a school shooter. And I was still dating him (but was highly considering dumping him). Something happened during the school shooting that left him in a wheel chair. I went to a family Christmas gathering where we were gathered around a small Christmas tree singing some hymn and the entire time he was yelling racist slurs. It was super uncomfortable. 

I'd like to think that waking-Zukin would have dumped his ass by now, but dreaming-Zukin had the not-so-wise idea of further torturing herself by bringing him out to dinner with the family. We went to a make-your-own sushi bar. The toppings included sawdust, literal bacteria, Snickers, and whiskey. I realized that I had left my wallet at the hotel we were apparently staying at and I'd have to go back to get it. 

When I got to the hotel lobby, I noticed an older woman and a nice looking young man. The older woman was crying in German. Seeing an opportunity (not to just interact with the hot young man but also to be a decent human being (for once)) I decided to ask them what was troubling them. The woman explained to me that her dog was throwing up and she was really concerned that it was going to die. I inspected the dog and indeed it was throwing up. In fact, it was so ill that the tiny dog was resting on the toilet seat, throwing up into the toilet bowl. Like a little human. I told the woman that she could give her dog diphenhydramine for the acute illness, but she needs to take it to a vet asap since I'm not trained in veterinary medicine. I didn't really know how much I helped, so I apologized that I couldn't be of further use and walked away. 

The sexy German guy thanked me for trying to help and walked me back to my hotel room where kinky things happened.  :drool: 

The next morning, I realized that I forgot about the fact that I left my family waiting for me at a restaurant and had to make a bolt for it. I ran outside and suddenly I was in New York City. I saw one of my group-members who had bought new boots apparently. She said that even though it had been at least 6 hours later, my family was still at the restaurant and she would take me back to them. We started walking around and I got distracted by everything there was to see in the city. 

We walked past a renaissance fair tent and I decided it would be an appropriate time to contort my spine backwards and walk around their tent four-footed.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*France Study Abroad*

I had made a split-second decision to study abroad in France, even though it would totally throw off my academics and my school doesn't even have a study-abroad-in-France-program. Once I got there, I remembered that I don't know a lick of French except _omelette du fromage_ which isn't even correct I think. I wandered around looking for my host family's house and realized it was pretty far from the language school. 

*My Notebook!*

I was at a fair and was inside a big fancy tent. Inside the tent there was a woman who sold many handmade eclectic things. I was looking at her items when I recognized something familiar. It was a shimmery notebook that I have. I opened it up and found my writing instead. I wondered how this lady got a hold of it. I definitely didn't even know her. I picked it up and tried to find her to ask if I could have it back.

*Lucid Flying*

Something caused me to become lucid in the dream - I think something annoyed me and I had enough of it, so I decided to remember that I was dreaming. I took off and flew into the air. The sky was a pink sunset and it was beautiful. 

*Cave Spelunking*

I was taking a class about cave spelunking. Our instructor told us that he had these blue goggles, which when worn, would help you breathe underwater in cave lakes. While he was instructing, I watched as a nun carved out a section from the wall and stepped thru it. I looked through the hole and she invited me inside. I was then in a palace for a king and was walking around the rooms. There was a baby room that was small and rectangular and the ceiling was so low I had to crawl thru it.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*F that*

I had a longboard and I was longboarding down a big hill. I decided to stop by a video rental shop. I went inside but didn't buy anything. The owner tried to charge me $3.50 for not buying anything, but I was like F that and ran out of the shop and longboarded away as they chased me. I eventually got away when I was approached by a man who told me that he would hurt me if I didn't give him my longboard. Again, I was like F that and tried to longboard away, but tbh I've only longboarded once in my life so I was having trouble getting away fast enough and I probably would have gotten away faster just running. But the man also had a scooter and literally teleported to me, cheater. 

I started legit running away at that point as his friends ganged up on me. I ran into town and tried to get the attention of a police officer. He asked me if I had seen a specific gang member. When I told him that I hadn't, he said that he didn't have time to help me. WTF. 

I eventually ran all the way into a hospital parking lot. The guy caught up with me and threw me to the ground in front of some employees eating lunch. He managed to convince them that I was an escaped mental patient. They took me into the hospital and wouldn't let me free. 

The dream changes to some weird sex ritual. There was a blonde girl sitting in that chair from clock work orange who was legit crazy. 


*Wall Fragment*

I was in a *big* yard/lawn/property that had a wall encompassing it. In the middle there was a big mansion. There were a lot of people who hung out or lived in the yard, it was sort of like a park and I think that the wall doubled as a waterslide. I think that the people that lived in the mansion owned the property/park, but they wouldn't let any of us free. I decided to go inside the mansion and confront them, but when I got there it was already empty.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Had a rough sleep last night and didn't sleep or remember much, but I did have a fragment about being super high and woke up still feeling it. I also remember a fragment consisting mostly of the color red.

----------


## Queen Zukin

more fragments...

last night's sleep was pretty brutal. It was one of those nights where I had been drinking enough to be thirsty all night long, compounded with the fact that I was sleeping in a hotel bed shared with the Kestrel and kept waking up a lot. So I don't remember anything. Boo. 

The night before that I had a Game of Thrones dream. It was really long, and was focused on Sansa.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Legume Biostatistics*

I needed to prepare a lecture on the biostatistics of legumes. It was going to be presented at a convention. I did most of the entire thing the night before and raced to complete it through the next day with my partner. It was looked over by a professor. I remember one of the first few slides mentioning how eating some kind of German nut would change the entire statistics of certain legumes. I remember trying frantically to print out my lecture notes on a campus computer before it was lecture time. We were also one of the last lectures of the day. 

Before that entire ordeal, I remember being on campus with my mother. The hills were accentuated into steep mountains. 

*GRRR Alarm Clock*

This was during a nap this morning. In the dream, I walked into my grandmother's kitchen and saw my grandmother and Kestrel. I realized that Kestrel should be on the road home by now, so I said, "Kestrel, I think this is a dream!" 

She looked at me and laughed and said something tongue-twistingly confusing about it being not not not not a dream. I did a reality check and then went out the front door. My goal was to do the bonus task of the month: find a door/room, go through it, and then come out and have it be 100 years into the future. 

The sky was blue and it was pretty warm outside. I ran into the neighbor's house. Their house looked as if it was made only of screen door and glass and the inside consisted of only one room, in which was a hammock. I was about to come out of the house when my alarm clock woke me up.  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Shit EVERYWHERE*

My mom bought a chamber pot and I had a bright idea that I'd test it out (wtf). So I go into the living room and decide to #2 in this chamber pot because I have no shame. 

I missed. 

Badly. 

There was shit _everywhere_. Floor, walls, ceiling, everywhere.  ::chuckle:: 

*Living in a Train*

I was living in a converted train car with a friend of mine. It was no longer connected to any rails or anything. We lived in the middle of a field in the middle of nowhere. I went out one day to eat some lunch on a picnic table outside when I noticed that there were army planes flying overhead. Hundreds of soldiers in parachutes began coming out of them and they boarded the train. And then the train took off. Leaving me stranded in a fucking field. 

*Gorillas*

Kestrel and I were out in the woods. We were pretending that certain trees were our homes and we were climbing them. And then we noticed that there were gorillas out here. A lot of them. We tried to avoid them as best as we could, but eventually we learned that these gorillas weren't necessarily aggressive, we just needed to make sure that we didn't startle them. 

There was one point in the dream where we found some sort of bunker. We were feeling edgy about the rising numbers of gorillas in the forest, so we decided to chill out in the bunker for a short while. The bunker was lit with a blue light and the door wasn't very reinforced. It was literally just one of those laundry room doors with the slats. I remember being quiet in the bunker and hearing the noises of breaking twigs of the gorillas walking around in the forest.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Storming*

Kestrel and I were driving around a town. A shop was having a sell on toys, and they were selling this interesting kinetic sand gizmo. We decide to stop and eat at a newly opened restaurant. It was storming intensely IRL and in the dream and the owners of the restaurant were sitting in the corner of the room at a table talking to themselves. Inside the restaurant Kestrel and I found one of those fabric/cardboard necklace boxes. We opened it up and discovered that there was a spirit attached to it. It was stuck in the necklace box and was like a genie in the sense that when you opened the necklace box, it would appear before you. 

*Virtual Sim City*

I was playing a real life version of Sim City on the floor. Little buildings were growing from the carpet. I see an old friend, and we start dancing.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Ren Fair*

I was at a renaissance fair with Kestrel. We were walking around when a Mad Hatter gave me a scroll. I opened it and there was a quest. Which I don't remember. 

Later I was in a small castle-like structure and some guy tried to rip the scroll from out of my hands. Asshole. Later again I saw Izam and his wife and was like fuck no and put up my hood so I wouldn't be seen. 

*Chocolate Gold*

I was trying to find a place to sleep for the night. I found a hotel, but I discovered it was actually a brothel. It consisted of only one big room but there were at least 6 king size beds with those fancy tops and decorative bedding. I found a bar of chocolate and opened it, and it was extremely decorative and carved and looked almost gold. The room transformed to being outdoors, and my bed transformed into a cramped car seat. Two seats down from me was a cop and they were friendly _AND HOLY SHIT I THINK THAT WAS A MASSIVE SYNCHRONICITY_. Real life here: today some asshole punched my car and left fist marks, so I had to call the cops and file a police report it was my first time doing that. 

Anyways, so i decide that I don't feel like spending the night in a car seat, so I find a new hotel. I walk until I come across a building. Outside there is a cement catwalk that looks pretty shady. I go up to the door and knock. I open up and discover that this is no hotel. It is a building for deformed catwalk models. The girls were beautiful, but their arms were bent in weird shapes. 

I stepped inside and noticed that the building was fancy. I also noticed a cumber sitting on a rafter on the ceiling. And then another hidden on a shelf on the wall.

*Being Raped by Trump*

That is all I am going to say. It was horrific.

----------


## Queen Zukin

No sleep no dreams no life. Just kidding I slept like 4 hours but didn't recall much aka anything. Waking up early tomorrow to make a 9 hour drive so recall tomorrow might also not be stellar.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I actually did manage to remember a dream! 

*Birthday Party*

I was having a birthday party for myself, even though my birthday is still a solid three months away. We were having the party in the city where my grandparent's live, but not their house. Meaning that all my guests would be in for a 9+ hour drive from where most of them live. 

For some reason the birthday party started out with Kestrel, my mom, and I smoking in a hot tub. Then we went down stairs and I found myself in a room full of people. There was about 15 or 20 people and many of them were acquaintances from sometime in my life but a few were people I had never met. I remember one of them in particular was a guy who I had a crush on senior year of high school (6 years ago). Another one of them was a couple who I had never met. I asked them where they came from and they told me that they were in the area, so they thought they'd drop on by for the party (and another synchronicity just happened. I was listening to an audiobook today and the author said that in India it is custom for random strangers to join in on wedding parties (I don't know how true this actually is)). 

I remember after the initial meeting inside the basement of the house we went outside for a walk, but I don't think that many of the guests came. We walked through a path which on one side was a field and on the other was a dense forest. This may be from a different dream, but I remember seeing eight deer somewhere.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Sketchy Bar*

I was in a basement of some kind. On the couch was Kestrel and some other people I know and we were trying to make plans for that night. We decided to go out to a bar. When we got there we realized that there some something fishy about this bar. Stationed at every exit and every bathroom (and looking back in hindsight realizing that this bar had a metric shit ton of bathrooms) were two guards. They were checking everybody's pockets as they passed through. 

I felt a wave of panic sweep over as I realized that I didn't know what was in my coat pockets. I shoved my hands into my pockets and felt around. And then laughed and felt a twinge of sorrow for the guards, because my pockets were _nasty_. I have this really bad habit in real life about never ever emptying out the contents of my coat pockets and over time weird shit builds up like remnants of tissues and receipts and its gross AF tbh. So I stopped worrying about the guards. 

I think the bar was a let down though, since we wound up just going back home. 

Later (maybe the next dream-morning), I was back there with my sister. The bar featured a small lunch menu. I ordered a lamb burger (which was in a different language at the time and looked like a long Polish word starting with B) and she had conchiglie with peas, carrot, and cheese. I also ordered an alcoholic-slushie drink that turned out to be red yellow and brown. 

My sister started talking about something and got up from her chair. I followed and without even paying we literally walked off into the sunset. The restaurant BECAME the a hill off into the sunset, seamlessly. She took me on her shoulders and I put my hands up in the air and pretended I was flying. 

Later in the dream I discover that we have actually camped out in the front lawn of the bar, which turns out to be a large white mansion. I think there were other campers involved, but they stayed somewhere _significantly_ nicer because this was a disgusting tent. Our tent was more pavilion sized and square shaped. In the corner of the tent was a large wasp nest, which on one corner was molding off and looking like something parasitic or frog eggs. But frog eggs aren't known to grow on tent ceilings, so it was probably something parasitic. On the floor was a large puddle and stacked up against one wall of the tent were water bottles filled with dirt. The walls of the tent were molding, too. 

If you think that our tent situation couldn't get any worse, you are mistaken. Because apparently our tent was also invisible to the known world. We watched as horses ran over our tent and were genuinely surprised when we weren't trampled to death. 

*Professor's Son*

My professor and her toddler son were at my grandparents house. I got a strong feeling that my professor's son really didn't like me and neither did the professor. 

*Missing Gift*

I was looking for the gift card that Kestrel's mother gave me for Christmas. I was actually worried that I lost it last night because I couldn't find it when I was unpacking. In the dream I found it in my car, mixed in with a trash bag (the present is a gift card, easy to miss) from mine and Kestrel's long drive. When I checked there this morning IRL it was actually there, too. yay!

----------


## Queen Zukin

*YOU CAN'T HAVE ME OR MY BABY*

Kestrel and I were exploring somewhere in the woods when we came upon a recently abandoned Nickelodeon studio. There was green slime on the front door. We found that the front door was unlocked so we stepped inside.

The inside of the building consisted only of two white hallways stemming from a main foyer. Everything was painted white and each of the hallways had many doors. I got the distinctly strong feeling I had been there before as a kid. We went inside the nearest door. The room was full of blue baskets filled with strange slimy things, but slimy in a way that is fun to touch. The next room consisted of a powerful Virtual Reality machine that simulated a game in which the sole purpose was to ride a bike down the street with Big Bird from Sesame Street. You lost the game as soon as you fell off the bike. Once that happened, you would wake up in a hospital bed with Big Bird standing over you with your apparent baby that you and him had and him yelling, "YOU CAN'T HAVE ME OR MY BABY!" And storming out. So weird. 

The other rooms had train/rollercoasters in them. 

*Swimming Lessons*

My university graduate program decided that it would have us take mandatory swimming lessons first thing in the morning everyday. On one hand I was pretty opposed to having to wake up so early and then having wet hair all day, but I was also looking forward to being more in shape from it. 

Apparently the teacher had emailed all of us telling us to bring a wet suit and goggles the first day, but only a couple people must have read it because that's how many brought it. 

Near the end of the dream I was getting out of the pool and tripped over a little stone bridge that connected the pool stair exit to the rest of the room. 

*Not Feeling It*

I became lucid. I remember looking at my fingers and seeing that I had 6 fingers and something whacky in the dream prompted me to check but I can't remember what. I remember at first looking around in the dream and noticing that I was sitting in a livingroom surrounded by middle aged women having a conversation. I decided to just sit there and take in the moment for a moment. I thought about doing the TOTM in which I get inside an alien spaceship, but for some reason I wasn't feeling it. I thought about doing the pencil TOTM but decided to go fly instead. I remember the pink clouds couldn't decide if they wanted to be 2D or 3D.

----------


## Queen Zukin

No recall last night except some fragments related to Stranger Things

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Bear!*

My mom, a friend of hers, and I were sitting on lawn chairs in the back yard next to the forest. They were talking about something while I was looking off into the forest brush. I saw movement in between the trees and saw my neighbor walking out there. My mom said that something happened to him that made him want to roam the fields everyday. I kept looking into the fields and saw yet another figure, this time it turned out to be a bear. The bear came up to us and started inspecting us thoroughly. It decided it would pick me up but I was like how about no and ran inside the house. IRL I probably wouldn't have beaten the bear and would have gotten clawed to death, but at least it saved my ass in the dream. 

*Lonna*

This dream started off with me being in my aunt's house and the ceiling was leaking. 

Later, I was looking for my little sister (who I don't have) named Lonna. I was out in the fields when I came up to a house and walked inside. Inside there were three fairy hula hooping sisters and Lonna was there and she was a fairy too but she was a bird. 

*Festival*

After class I went home and suddenly noticed there was a festival going on right next to my house. There were a lot of hula hoopers so of course I joined in. And then something about a boy's locker room.  :paranoid:

----------


## Queen Zukin

I had many dreams last night but didn't record any of them.  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Junkyard*

I was driving through a city but I was lost. My GPS wasn't helping and I was running out of battery. I pulled over somewhere to fix the situation and see what was wrong with my GPS. I noticed that I was parked in a junkyard with a really steep dug-out area. In order to even get there you had to cross a rickety plywood bridge. It was nightmare-ish trying to get out of there again. 

*Biker Gang*

Something quite vivid about a biker gang. But not vivid enough to entirely remember.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*So Far Away*

I was with my dad, his friend, and Kestrel. We were eating sandwiches on a slanted grey hill next to a busy road. Even though I was sitting right next to her, I missed Kestrel so much since I knew she would be gone soon.  


*Game*

I was the main character of a video game. In the game I was locked between four castle-sized walls and swimming in green water, somewhere outside. The goal was to get out without being seen. I needed to swim under the castle wall to get to a new part of the game.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Northern Lights*

I was laying in my backyard, looking up at the night sky. Above me were the northern lights, with green curtains and smears of pink.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Cliffs and Caves*

Kestrel and I were sitting out on the front porch of my grandparents house, except now they lived in a high rise apartment building isolated in the middle of a grand canyon. We were using binoculars to look at all the depth and details of the canyon before us. There looked like there were some small caves in some parts of the cliff. We decide to go back into the apartment and lay down on the middle of a mattress in the living room. Lying there also is a former housemate of mine and her friend. Kes drinks some weird oil and then leaves to what I believe was the bathroom. 

I start to wonder where she has gone after awhile so I look for her and stumble upon a livingroom full of family members sitting in the old TV room at my grandmother's house. When I ask if any of them had seen Kestrel they tell me that she went to bed. 

I have to use the toilet but it turns out the toilet was broken. 

*my uncle falls in love*

I was sitting with my back against a wall in my parents' basement with several other people. We needed to stay in the basement for some reason, maybe it was for a tornado. My uncle is sorting books in a corner room. He falls in love with one of the woman with us and they start making out. 

*Car Fragment*

I was with my mom in the car. She was dropping her car off at a repair shop to be fixed or something. We stopped at the place and I remembered to not leave my groceries in the car. 

*Surprise Flooding*

I remember the sensation of being shocked by realizing that I was standing in several centimeters of flooded water in a dark bathroom. The tiles were green and the more I am remembering it the more I realize it wasn't a bathroom but it was a big dark room like an underground warehouse with small green tiles the room was flooding.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*train*

I was on a train. I remember this one scene in particular in which a man in a suit with a white glove reached out for my hand as I stepped onto the train. The inside of the train had red carpeting. And then later Kes was there and something with a pistol.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Slave to Cheese and Crackers*

I was a slave to someone who kept people locked up in cells. My job was to serve them cheese and crackers. I think these people were kidnapped, because the 'cells' consisted of 4-5 doors each side along a long hallway. The doors lead to rooms that couldn't have been bigger than an average bathroom. On the other side of the apartment there was a big dining room where a trial was happening. Inside the big dining room was a very long dining table and at the end sat many politicians, who had also brought chairs along with them to make a semi-circle at the end of the table. I was curious to what was going on so I sat next to them for awhile but I don't remember anything important happening. 

*Cute Puppy*

I remember being greeted by a very cute puppy, who I may have adopted. The puppy was white with brown and black spots. 

*Jumping*

Jumping around in a rain forest, jumping super high and landing on the opposite side of the forest. Was with other people. 

*Driving Fragment*

I was trying to drive with my mother in the passenger seat. The car wasn't driving well for me and I think I backed into something. 

*Waiting to Go Somewhere*

I was waiting at what felt like a grandparents house to go and drive somewhere. Something about losing my phone charger.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Driving*

I was driving a van in the dark near my parents house. Maybe it was because of how awful I was driving or that something happened, but I did a reality check and saw that I had 6 fingers on my hand - dreaming. Of course like always I forgot about all of my goals and just decided to drive super fast down the roads which were rainy. I remember at the end I saw some police lights behind me and was like hahaha oops. 

*Slenderman*

I was somewhere dark, but I knew I was dreaming. Out of the dark manifested a slenderman-like looking thing. It had long gray fibrous arms that looked like a mummy's and overall it looked like the zombie version of slenderman. Instead of running, I decided to hug it. I read in a book once that you should hug what frightens you in a dream to 'reintegrate' it and maybe see the cause of your anxiety. Well I hugged it and for a moment nothing happened but then five more of them appeared out of the darkness and I had had enough of hugging stinky zombies so I decided to fly away. 

I flew until I no longer found myself in darkness. First I flew over farmlands, which then became mountains. I was amazed at the steepness and depth of the mountains. I land on the top of one of the mountains. On the top of it I look around and find little stones that have been carved to look like eyes. Some of them are carved into humanoid shapes. I found it really intriguing. I decide to fly again and find a mountain that looks like mount everest. I land on top of it. 

*Disorientated False Awakening*

I false awakened from something, probably one of the lucids above. When I false awakened, I was already in a walking motion and felt kind of dizzy. 

*YMCA*

I went to a YMCA (or something like it) because I wanted to go swimming in a pool. I didn't realize though that you had to be a member to swim in the pool. I had to wait in a really long line to get up to a ticket machine, which when I got there decided to stop working. So I hula hooped instead. 

*Recurring Bus Dream*

A few friends and I set up a pavillion with some folding chairs on the lawn of our campus, we were having a club meeting or something. The dream changed to a recurring dream that I often have in which I am about to be late for a bus in high school. I realized it was 2:17, which was about the time we got out in high school (6 years ago...) and I was about to miss my bus home. I ran to put my backpack on the bus and sat down. There wasn't a lot of people on the bus, though the front was more crowded than the back. Our bus driver was a young woman with blonde hair. 

I was apparently on my phone looking at the GPS during the bus ride, because I discovered that if I got off 10 stops earlier I could cut across some woods and be home sooner. Somewhere along the bus ride, I met a guy who started talking to me. He was probably around 18 and had brown hair. We start kissing and I ask him his name but I only remember it in shapes and colors (grey vertical rectangle, if you were curious).

*Cabin*

Kestrel and I were in a cabin. Sometime later, some people came knocking on the door telling us it was time to leave. I can't remember if they were looking for us or if we knew them, but they separated us and took me out to the middle of a farm. The guy that took me there was pretty attractive, but then he suddenly turned on me and I went running for the car and tried to lock myself in away from him but I wasn't fast enough. And then he turned evil(er) and old(er). Suddenly he appeared in the seat next to me, laughing maniacally.

----------


## Queen Zukin

barely slept last night

*Snapping Turtle*

I was sitting under a canopy/porch with several other people. We were at some kind of camp. For some reason there was a girl locked in a dog cage and then she turned into a snapping turtle. One of the guys removed the girl-turned-snapping-turtle from her cage and placed it on my knee. IRL I have some issues with my knee from athletic overuse and I don't have feeling on the left side of the same leg foot because I broke it hula hooping about a year and a half ago and when I touch where they had to put screws in, the nerves feel all weird and everything. That was happening on my knee where the snapping turtle was walking around and it was a super uncomfortable feeling.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I got the flu so I'm a bit behind catching up

19th and 20th of January I have no notes, acutely super sick those days. 

_January 21st_

cake dream: I was ordering a cake online. It was a holiday and I was ordering a really expensive chocolate cake. I tried some cake (somewhere?) but I was really disappointed that it didn't have any taste. We were going to have a dinner party in a big white kitchen. 

lucid fragment: I was doing a reality check with my hands. None of the light switches around me were working. 

_January 22nd:_

Adopted sister: I was driving down the highway when I suddenly recognized my birth sister, who I had just seen for the first time because apparently I was adopted. I pulled over and she pulled over too. She was with her family and she was in some kind of emotional distress and she was about 17 years old. She had long brown hair. The rest of her family went inside a nearby thrift store while I stayed outside to talk to her. We decide to go to the park and for some reason I let her drive my car, which turns out to be a bad idea because I figured out that she didn't know how to drive a car when she started driving in the wrong lane. Apparently she didn't know how to use the brakes either and when we tried to park at the lake...we parked _in_ the lake. Luckily I found my super strength and lifted my car out of the water. 

_January 23rd_

Whales: I was on a floating platform in the middle of the ocean or parked near an island. There were giant whales swimming all around us and there were schools of silvery fish swimming in the water. People were fishing and capturing them with their hands. I watched the whales.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*THAT WOMAN JUST PELVIC THRUSTED HER TOE AT ME*

I was staying at a hotel in a big city when shit hit the fan. Everything just suddenly became chaotic. 

I went to the main floor where there was a small conveniences store. People had steel bats and were raiding the supplies. Things were making less and less sense as I walked past some commotion and heard a woman shout,

_"THAT WOMAN JUST PELVIC THRUSTED HER TOE AT ME!"_ I couldn't believe what I just heard. That tiny part of me that somehow always knows I'm dreaming but is too lazy to do anything about it was like, _Zukin, you have got to remember that one_.

I went back upstairs to our hotel and gathered with my group and we pretty much realized it was the end of the world in the most dramatic nonsensical way possible. I didn't write down the details of this dream when I woke up from it, but I wish I had because it was so out there.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Boat Ride From Hell*

I was on a ship when they discovered that there was an active shooter on deck. All of us ran to find a room that we could be safe in and we hid, but the shooter found us not long after. He started killing us one by one in that room and I remember thinking, "holy shit this is how I die." 

Luckily I survived with a bullet wound in my hip, which I pulled out myself. Later, the company that owned the ship tried to contact me to apologize and offered a free boat ride. I decided that I had enough of boats for the time being. 

*Tents*

I was getting ready for a music festival and we had pretty much arrived, but we were camping in my bedroom. It was really cold and really wet outside, and I realized that I probably didn't bring warm enough clothes for this time of year. A lot of random acquaintances were there, but Kestrel wasn't which was sad. 

*Losing my Shit*

I was at the mall and I kept dropping my belongings everywhere and then remembering that I dropped them and then having to go back to get them but remembering then that I dropped something halfway on the way to get my other dropped thing. It was a mess.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I was a bad dreamer and didn't write down my dreams this morning so I'm going off of memory...

*SQUIRREL!!!*

I suddenly acquired a pet squirrel and it was the best thing ever. It was so cute and ate acorns. And it ran around everywhere. And that's about all I remember.  ::D:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Creepy Painting Guy*

I was in someones house and there was a lot of people there, maybe it was a party. There was a tall middle aged man who was trying to paint a portrait of me, but it was kind of personally invasive.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Late in an Airport*

I was on my way to an airport, but I had to stop at a coffee house first to visit some friends before I left. The coffee shop had so much wonderful food that I realized I stayed too long and was going to be late. I raced to the airport and tried to find my way through the maze. The airport was different looking, less security. I joined the back of a line into a plane. It was stressful.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Life has become so chaotic it's become difficult to remember to write my dreams down, but I am trying. 

*Tidal Wave*

I was on a beach when suddenly I looked to the horizon and saw a giant tidal wave. It was coming pretty fast and the surfers out in the water were able to surf thru it. When it hit me I just turned around, huddled, and braced for impact. Luckily no one died or got hurt during the tidal wave. 

*Highscore*

I overheard someone telling their friend that they got a 125% on our most recent exam.

----------


## JoannaB

Chaotic life and tidal wave seems to be fit.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Chaotic life and tidal wave seems to be fit.



I was thinking the same thing when I wrote that dream down. 

*Nails*

I looked down at my leg and realized that the head of a nail was sticking through my skin. I pulled it out, it was pussy and gross. The nail was about 3 or 4 inches long. At the time I thought it was one of those screws that get put into broken bones to heal (I have a couple in my foot that give me trouble sometimes), but it was just very odd. 

*Chill People*

I was at a live music show and I was hooping with a light up hoop made out of plastic bags. It reminded me of being a jelly fish. I started talking to a group of people and found out that they were super chill and nice. We discovered that we were going to the same music festival in several months and vowed to meet up there.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I had a dream that I was wandering a big building with a group of people. The goal was to find the way out of the building before the other teams did. But the building was very very haunted and very creepy and it wasn't safe to walk around when it was dark outside. I remember my group finding a creepy elevator that didn't look safe. Another person and I decide it take the stairs down instead, but in the process we got separated from the group.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*hoops*

I was in a hula hoop shop and I was joyous. I was so excited to try out all the different size hoops and look at all the colors (I am an avid hoop dancer). 

*Paths*

I was in a dream in which there were a lot of green paths. I think all the green came from grass, and I think I was there with my mother.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*dream guide*

I was lucid and after a short round of flying, I found myself standing in front of my dream guide. My dream guide had the form of a different person, but I knew it was them (whenever I am around my dream guide it just feels different). I remarked at how insanely familiar my dream guide's face looked, it looked like a face I have seen before. My dream guide said that it was a face from a professor in undergraduate, but in all honesty he kind of looked like Steve Bannon. But not 100%. The shock of the face is what I remember the most from the dream, but I get the feeling that my dream guide was there to tell me something important. 


Fragments:
I have to go on a journey to some other land - we are harvesting a tall plant for birth control. They took us to a city where you could only have swords that were made there, so now I don't have a weapon and I think there is a guy that is going to try to duel. Bathroom scene, finding Hershey kisses in the cabinent.Staircase at grandma's houseAt mom's house, there was a collection of DVDs and books that were very strange. One of them was about an explosion and someone resembling Edward ScissorhandsPanning over a vast landscapeI was at the place where I needed to pick up my car from getting serviced. They tell me it will be ready in an hour, but I had prior obligations to take care of. They try to fine me for being late.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*~March 1st 2017~*
 I was enjoying a sunny day at a beach house mansion when suddenly someone ran in screaming about an incoming tidal wave. Before we could react, this massive wave broke through the windows. It flooded the room instantaneously and I felt myself trying to swim to surface, get air, and not drown. I eventually found myself on the roof of the mansion. The tidal wave came in several bursts and then eventually receded. But that was not the worst of our problems. Suddenly there were shooters. Since I was on the roof of the mansion, the shooters didn't see me at first. I found a rifle conveniently hidden in the roof work. I shot about 3 of them real quick before they figured out where it was coming from. I quickly hid and then somehow got back into the mansion. The rest of the dream was like cat and mouse. I was hiding in rooms trying to save my friends and shoot all the shooters. I searched the bedroom drawers and very conveniently found more ammo for my rifle. I heard them pounding on the door I was in so I shot the door and got one of them. The rest (only two of them were left) came in and I got one of them in the shoulder. She was whispering weird things to me. I lost my gun and then somehow acquired a plank with nails. I hit them over the head with it and then escaped.

*~March 3~*
 I went to go visit a professor from undergraduate. Turns out, his daughter is a girl I know. And she had gone _batshit_ crazy. She was very threatening but the professor didn't say anything about it. It was getting on my nerves and I was started to regret visiting him at all. Suddenly, she whips out a fucking cheese grater and starts attacking me with it. Cheese grater on skin = not a good feeling. I managed to get away from her. In a different dream I was at a small concert under a tent at night. I was dancing and hula hooping and I noticed that the further out from the ground I got the darker and darker it appeared. It was like...a nothingness surrounded the crowd. Someone pulled me back in and I started talking to them about the girl in my previous dream.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*wild bird & tigers*

I was in a bedroom of my grandparents house when I noticed a bird had flown in from outside. I tried to chase it back outside but the bird wasn't flying away from me. Instead it actually came towards me. I was pretty surprised at this, since wild birds don't normally do this ever. I put my hand out in front of the bird and it perched on my finger. I kind of didn't want to let it go, I felt like this bird and I had bonded, but I knew it was a wild creature. I opened the front door and let it fly away. I saw immediately that it had a nest in the front garden. Near the nest was a tiger. Actually there were several tigers scattered in the front yard. I decided it was time to go back inside now. 

I've had some other dreams, but since I've spent the last several days binge watching Game of Thrones, they have all been game of thrones nonsense and I can't untangle them from each other.

----------


## Queen Zukin

of course this would be the only dream I'd remember...

*A Very Kinky Dream*

I was out about on the town when I saw a really, outstandingly hot guy. Because I have no shame, I immediately asked him if he'd like to hook up. He had three friends with him, and he agreed on it only if I slept with his three friends too, one after another, in a giant orgy. DEAL. 

We had the orgy in the sketchiest of places - on a random mattress on the floor in the middle of some dim room. It was so sketch. _But it was so hot._ I'm  not even sure I got to sleep with the hot one before the room filled with guests for a party. Eh, it was good while it lasted.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*My Evil Twin*

Kris Jenner was my mother. And I had developed the worst superpower ever - I had a zombie-serial-killer evil twin that would emerge from me and just kill everything around it. So Kris Jenner took me to Hawaii to live out my days in isolation so I wouldn't kill anyone. But then she had a change of heart. She decided that I should use my evil twin to rob a bank. 

Suddenly I was back in my old college town and I was so excited to be there because I was showing my new friends my old college town and where the best places to go were. And I got to see some of my old friends too. But in the back of my mind I was like, holy shit any moment I am going to totally turn on them and go rob a bank. I pushed the thought aside and we found a shop hidden in an alleyway. It was a Harry Potter shop and it was pretty amazing. Though all of the stuff in the shop was collectibles and I couldn't afford any of it. -I don't think I ever got around to robbing the bank, though I do remember asking a friend where the nearest bank was.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*deaf*

I was having a dream in which I went temporarily deaf. I wasn't too concerned because it happens occasionally in my left ear, so I went on with my dream-day. When I woke up I realized that I had been sleeping on my ear in such a strange way that I had bent the tragus back into my ear.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*disgruntled smokestacks 3/21*

I was at a reunion for a house that I used to live in. My mom was helping me move in. It suddenly began snowing really hard and Kestrel and I went to go play in it. We drove around and looked at all the cars in the ditches. We were then in a big city. I saw Artemis from _It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia_ sitting on the street curb. She stood up and told me that there was something that she wanted to show me. We walked up a narrow & tall set of spiral staircases that was in the middle of a prison. You could see into all the rooms and the people inside the prison cells were just variations of Artemis. When we got to the top of the staircase, she suddenly became someone new and the dream changed dramatically to a view of smokestacks interlayed into other smokestacks like a smokestack collage. But all the smokestacks had disgruntled faces, it was actually really really disturbing and uneasy feeling. I decided I had had enough of this and re-realized I was dreaming and I flew away. Later in the dream, or maybe it was a different dream entirely, a little girl walked up to my window and gave me an opal. It was significant because I had seen her before in the dream. That was such a crazy dream especially with the smokestacks that had disgruntled faces. I feel like it means something but idkwtf it means. 

*Kestrel's Aquarium Room 3/26*

Kestrel wanted to show me a room with a self-sustaining aquarium/biosphere thing. There was mud and little waterfalls and everything. It was so cute. And in another room were a bunch of giraffes and elephants. 

*dream fragment 1*

It was the night before a music festival that I have been psyched about going to. I realized that time had passed so quickly and I hadn't listened to all the artists yet. 

*dream fragment 2*

I was sitting in a restaurant when a song I like began to play. I thought that that was super strange, because this song would never be on the radio. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1axyeTXZHY

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Parallel Universe*

I 'woke up' in a parallel universe. But I didn't realize it at first.

I went on about my day at the apartment until I had to run some errands. I took my room mate's dog with me in the car and I drove up to a bank window. I looked inside the building and to my shock/horror every body was frozen in time & space. I didn't even know what to make of it. 

I looked around me, at the outside world, and noticed suddenly that people were hopping in a single file line down the street. Hell, even the cars were literally bouncing along down the road. It was a very uneasy feeling being the outsider in this universe. 

*the ghost of a bear*

I was drinking and dancing when my room mate told me that he saw the ghost of a grizzly bear in my room. Oh my! 

*playing dance dance revolution*

I was playing Dance Dance Revolution and was very happy about it. I used to play this game all the time as a teenager, and I probably dreamed about it as much as I dream about hula hooping now. 

*feeling awkward*

I was at a party and I was feeling pretty awkward. The party was in a bunch of dimly lit rooms, and there was a bonfire in one of them.

----------


## Queen Zukin

_March 29_

*Kestrel and the Beach and Oh shit our car*

Kestrel and I met up at my parent's house and hung in the basement and watched some movies for awhile. We then decided to go to the beach. The waves were really neat. I feel like I dream about ocean waves so often, but I love them. Later, we went to a water park. While we were at the waterpark, we saw a couple classmates of mine. We decided to hang out later after our waterpark shenanigans. Later comes around and Kestrel and I go to find my car when I discover that it has been towed (in the dream, it was literally towed across the parking lot and thrown in the dumpster). I asked the owner of the car-tower, who I conveniently had parked at the store of, why he towed my car. He told us that we had written a nasty note and stuck it to the windshield (my own windshield, mind you). I inquired to know what this nasty note said, and he pointed to the dumpster. I ran over there and looked to see what I had written. The note was still taped to my windshield and it read "PLEASE DON'T TOW MY CAR." Omg. 


_April 3rd_

*Party*

I was a little kid in a big ass house. And I was playing a video game of sorts where I had to look around the house to find 'clues.' These clues were generally lit up and easy to find. It seemed like I had a mother figure with me there, too since I was a young child. I remember being out in the backyard and I couldn't find any more.

There was also a boat that was taking people to a party that was happening in that same house, except now I was older. There were many different types of groups of people at the party. Ultimately I had to go home for a really urgent reason: to clean the entire god damned house. But first I had to have a wrestling match and I [email protected] (and it was against this guy like 30 times my size, literally). 

*Nap Dream*

I was in a big university building with a peer. As we exited into an outside arch/tunnel, we ran into some people selling watermelons. There was also another stand that sold small(er) fruit like cantaloupe.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Hmm I don't remember much from last night's dreams. :shrug:

----------


## Queen Zukin

so many dreams about hula hooping  ::chuckle:: 

*literally heaven*

I was on the road somewhere with the parents when we decided to make a pit stop at a hardware store. While we were in the hardware store, I discovered an entire rack of polypro hula hoops!!! I was so excited hahaha, I just wanted to try all of them. We got back in the car and then kept driving to our destination, which I think was a play or something. It was really snowy on the roads and we were sliding everywhere. It was a bit unnerving. 

*hooping...in the pool*

I decided to go for a swim at the gym. I brought my hoops and hooped for awhile, but then they decided to drain the pool. They filled it up with dirt, made tunnels, and then put a water hose in the pool and let water slowly sift through the tunnels. It was actually pretty fun.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*shadowy nightmare*

I don't know how the dream led up to this point, but I was standing in the middle of a farm in my underwear. It was night-time and it was extremely cold outside. There was frost growing on the blades of the grass. I had an old wheelbarrow that I was pushing. I felt like if I stood out here any longer without clothes I was going to freeze to death for sure, but I didn't have anywhere to go, there was nothing around me except farmland and...a really dark looking house. 

The house had no lights on so I wasn't sure if anyone was even home, but it seemed like a better alternative than spending the night out in the elements. I knocked on the door and it seemed to open by itself. Several feet in front of me stood a shadowy figure. It didn't have a face or any defining characteristics, just a shadow. It quickly zoomed in close to me, whirling around and whispering things around me. I was overcome with dread and quickly woke up literally nearly screaming. 

*Freely Dancing*

I was at a party and everyone seemed like they were on drugs. I was dancing freely and really enjoying myself. I started walking around the apartment that the party was in and saw Joe sitting under a table with a girl. There was also another room where people were chilling and smoking. 

*Genau*

I was at a bar with a group of friends, we were celebrating something. I started talking to a guy at a nearby table and we really clicked. I couldn't remember why when I first woke up, but then I remembered he said, "genau" to one of my comments, which I know makes no sense but it is German that Kestrel and I say all the time because we are strange and somethings just need to be said in German. 

Our group of friends winded up joining his group of friends and we hung out for awhile. 

*Lab*

I was doing a lab for class in which we had to get echocardiograms (we had been learning about heart failure IRL) and then compound some medication, but we had to totally undress to get them, which was very strange feeling. The resulting image wasn't even all that great, either. Not worth the effort. I joined my classmates in the lab and we started making some kind of crushed medication. And I specifically remember working with a girl named "Augustine." 

*text fragment*

I got a text from my mother asking me what I had dreamed last night, because she had had a very strange dream about me. 

*more German speaking*

This might be related to the above bar dream, but I remember speaking German with someone and using specific words. And then watching a movie or a documentary or SOMETHING.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*I'm probably going to die but whatever*

My sister was flying a plane. The plane consisted only of the cockpit and a large square room with a couple windows here and there. I was the copilot for awhile, but I got really motion sick and decided to go lay down in the room. There was literally nothing in this room except for a few windows, and as I lay there on my back staring up, I realized that holy shit my sister does not know how to fly a plane. Every time I moved just a little, the new weight distribution caused the plane to lean on its side and I saw the sky turn into a view of the ground from above. I didn't really care enough to freak out about it though. I wonder if I was motion sick IRL for some reason?

Eventually we made it, but we totally crash (and i mean _crash_) landed.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Sacrilegious*

I was at a bar with a friend _when I saw a really cute guy_. I have absolutely no shame in my dreams, so I decided to go over to him and say hi. Before I could even get to him, his dad stopped me. I noticed then that he was with his family and they were all wearing the same shirts. Blue shirts with some symbol on them. I thought maybe he was in a club or something but then it dawned on me - oh my god HE IS IN A CULT. Like those people that live in the giant compounds together. 

My curiosity about this cult trumped my interest in him and I decided to stalk him (rational decisions are my top priority). So my friend and I hang out in this abandoned school bus that is conveniently located right where they live and then we sneak into his house. Out of nowhere the cult members come at us with flame throwers and nail guns. They chase us back to our abandoned school bus and then my friend turns into Arya Stark and they kill her with a nail gun. Such is life.

----------


## Queen Zukin

_April 11th_

*ratchet train*

My mom and I were sitting by a pond watching ducks enjoy the nice day. I thought about how I should get a raft and go out there with them and feed them. And then suddenly a really ratchet looking train passed by us. It was dented and entire pieces of the train were missing. 

_April 12th_

*naughty*

I was drunk and at a party. And I made out with someone I really shouldn't have (a professor). I woke up like _oh shit oh shit_ and then realized it had all been a dream. RELIEF.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I've been absent the past week because Ms. Kestrel has been visiting me!!! If you'd think that would make me more inclined to write down my dreams...you're mistaken.  ::chuckle:: 

a conglomeration of dreams from the past week

-lucid dream where I remember looking at my hands and doing a reality check, I also remember another dream in which I was lucid but everything around me was purple-black. 
-nightmare where someone cursed my uterus. It was actually terrifying because I had this literal dark cloud following me and it would come out and be terrifying. 
-we moved into a new house, I was looking at all the rooms...and all the potential. 
-I was having a dream where I was looking at a nest of...animals. First they were birds and then they were insects and maybe squirrels. I woke up with a strange word in my head, "Brithe"

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Cursed*

OK I've been having all these nightmares because I watched_ It Follows_ several nights ago and it is actually genuinely terrifying. I wish I wrote down more of this dream when I woke up, cause it was pretty epic. It started off with me and some friends in a waterpark, and then something really bad happened. And I died. I think it involved some crazy possessed zombies, but whatever caused me to die, my friend was upset and decided to raise me back from the dead. He did so by taking a candle-chandelier and performing a ritual on it, whereby he blew out the candles to symbolize re-awakening. And so I was raised from the dead. But this was really bad because in reawakening me from the dead, I was cursed to have 1000 zombie-like creatures follow me wherever I go, just like in It Follows. Luckily, I was armed with a crossbow and managed to get a lot of them before they got me, but it was still nerveracking..

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Venezuela*

Kestrel and I were driving along the road. I came to an abnormally steep bridge - scary steep. I crossed over it and when I did I realized I was in another country. Specifically....Venezuela. 

I suddenly realized we were very far from home (despite having driven less than thirty minutes). I decided we should go to the store and pick up some things and then find a hotel somewhere. 

We went inside the grocery store and I picked up some very interesting wine/beer in a golden canister. I then realized that I didn't have the right currency nor did I even speak the language so we were pretty screwed. To make matters worse, suddenly the president of Venezuela wanted to come to the grocery store. But before he (and the local press) could come into the grocery store, everybody had to sign a waiver that it was OK for them to be photographed. I decided to give up at this point and we left the store. 

I remember spending some time in the hotel, but what I remember even more is spending time with an older gentleman in his home. He lived in a very small house, but we sat on his couch and we talked for a very long time. It seemed like we were having a really important decision, as I spent the majority of the dream here. After awhile, he told me that it was time for me to go, and he would talk to me again later. 

I packed up all my stuff, including my room mate's dogs who had apparently joined in for the ride. Kestrel and I had bicycles now and we had all of our stuff strapped to the bicycle. It was dark when we started heading out. I remember biking on the road and seeing people hanging from trees (morbid AF). 

We came to a school, which for some reason we decided to walk in. Apparently this was a big no-no because suddenly the Venezuelan government was on to us and a cafeteria lady started chasing us. Suddenly some of my peers were with us and they were running from them too. We managed to run away and we hopped into a giant van, but one of my peers didn't make it quick enough. I remember looking back at her as the van started moving and thinking maybe this was going to be the last time I ever saw her.

----------


## Queen Zukin

My dreams lately I swear...

*Acid Trip*

Kestrel and I decided to do acid during a thunderstorm. We watched the storm roll in and I remember sitting on the porch in awe. And then out of nowhere a portal appeared and I stepped through it. The portal took me to a swamp with a sinking car that I needed to save with my mind. After my heroic feat was accomplished (and still tripping), I decided to go get a tattoo of the portal on my knee cap. The tattoo was kind of silly looking because it was just a series of concententric circles that were move ovaly. After discussing my novel experience with Kestrel, she shrugs and says that it barely even affected her. Girl, why did you let me get a wonky looking tattoo then?!  :Big laugh:

----------


## Queen Zukin

i drank a lot of vodka before I went to sleep so this is probably why I had this dream...

*just not a good day*

I was so freaking thirsty. I kept downing water to no avail. I was apparently also doing rotations at the hospital, and my preceptor asked what was wrong with me. I told her that I had already drunken 31 bottles of water and was still thirsty. She decided to admit me to the hospital, where we conveniently already were. During my hospital stay, we find that I have not-just hospital acquired pneumonia, but also bacteremia and osteomyelitis. He says that we can't take care of the osteomyelitis right now (gee, thanks) but he will treat the bacteremia. (finals week dreams)

----------


## Queen Zukin

can you tell what i've been studying?

*Hypertensive Urgency*

I was on rounds when for some reason I decided to check my blood pressure. It was 247/40 mmHg. Jesus. A doctor came in and injected something into my arm. I asked him if it was labetolol. Yep - 2 mg/min. The doctor was super cute and was impressed by my knowledge of pharmacotherapy so I asked him out. He said yes. Hahahaha oh my god i can't wait for finals to be over it is infecting my dreams.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*sacrificing myself to satan*

I was going to visit a Holocaust memorial. It was not what I thought it would be. 

The "memorial" was indoors and was structured like an escape room, in which you have to solve a puzzle to move on to the next room. This escape room was a series of 7 or more rooms one after the next, and they felt very...evil. Not a corny kind of evil either, the dream was legitimately disturbing. 

I started out in the first room. There was a myriad of misplaced things scattered around the room. But they were scattered in a very symbolic way. If you've ever seen _The Shining_ you'll know what I am talking about - there are these scenes where there are knives pointed at the characters' heads, like below. 



The paint in the room was peeling. Someone had painted a string of human teeth onto the wall and there were mirrors everywhere. When I looked in the mirror, I saw behind me a portrait of a woman. Overlaying her face was a horizontal sword that was hanging from the ceiling. It was perfectly positioned under her nose, I think it was supposed to be representative of the hitler mustache. It was creepy. 

In the corner of the room there was a chest of drawers. I opened the bottom drawer, the enter set of drawers fell backwards, and on top of me fell a string of intestines that immediately wrapped itself around me like a net. It was really difficult to come undone from. 

I eventually made it into the next room, which was a greener (not in a good way). There was a TV mounted on the wall, and it showed what was going on in other rooms. In one of the rooms was a girl, and she was throwing up and eating her own vomit non-voluntarily. I was kind of weirded out by the entire thing now and watched as a new group of people came through to this room. They seemed like they had been here before and knew what they were doing. I watched as they lit themselves on fire in a furnace and died...and went on to the next room.

I wondered if this is what we had to do to get to the next room. I talked to my friend about it and we decided to try it. We had incenses that we were using to light the fire, but we quickly realized that catching yourself on fire is harder than it seems. An older guy I know then came into the room, kneeled down in front of the ashes, and started whispering an incantation. we joined him in kneeling. As he was whispering this incantation, a nun with a massive axe began walking around us. His incantation mentioned how to "transition" to the next room, but then he gently whispered to me, "don't do this." The nun with the axe, who was about to chop our heads off, slowly walked away.

What a weird fucking dream, it just felt so _evil_. I couldn't sleep after it and I was already so sleep deprived, too. Finals week, man.

----------


## Queen Zukin

_May 3rd 2017_

*psychic dream*

In my dream, Kestrel and I were driving down the highway at night when we saw a giant mushroom cloud appear on the horizon before us. Turns out, Russia had bombed us. We were taken in as slaves and forced to dance for the Russians. (psychic dream because when I told my apartment-mate about this dream, he told me that at like 2 am that night he was watching a show about russia bombing the country. interesting synchronicity). 


_May 4th 2017_

*OOHHH THE LEG PAIN*

In real life my lower calves were hurting SO BADLY. I think I danced/hooped a bit too much because all night long they were hurting. They hurt even into the morning, when I finally gave up and took a naproxen, which helped with the pain. In my dream I was sitting at a desk and I couldn't sit still, because my legs hurt so much. Someone asked what was wrong with me and why I was so squirrely. I also had another dream that it rained chocolate candy in the parking lot and that was a nice dream.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*another psychic dream? haha*

In my dream last night, I was attending my friend's hoop class when she said she had to cancel, because someone drove a car into her house. The person who drove a car into her house told me she would have to cancel our plans for Saturday. Ironically, IRL I had plans Friday and Saturday with these two people and both of them canceled. I knew Saturday might not work out, but it was surprising that Friday's plans/class got canceled too because her children have diarrhea. Later in the dream, we were being chased by police or something.

----------


## Queen Zukin

havent been here in a while  ::o:  but school/rotations is over and i have more time now. but no recall from last night, besides something about orphans.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Had a night full of dreams last night

*another scream dream*

During the time I've been away from DV for the past month, I have developed a weird sleep paralysis thing RIP room mates. What normally happens is that something in the dream jumps out at me, I scream, but apparently I wake myself up screaming, but not all the way because I get locked in a weird sleep paralysis. I've been trying to make it so that I can exploit this into a method of getting into a lucid dream, but I usually FA. But hey it happens like once a week now so I have plenty of opportunities. >_> 

*I'm a hopeless romantic*

OKAY - time for an introduction for a new character in my DJ. I always take names from characters from Dance Dance Revolution (it's where my username comes from, too!!). So this new guy's name is going to be Domi, because I thought it was a pretty sexy name and he is a pretty sexy dude so it is fitting. So, I was at a party with a bunch of people and Domi was there. I think we were at Kestrel's place, but it looked a bit different. Out of nowhere a bunch of kebab's appeared and we ate. And then we drank and all talked and I cuddled with Domi and it was wonderful. 

*sex...in a dungeon...in a castle...on a full moon*

I belonged to a private school/SOMETHING in which we all lived in a castle. This castle had a dungeon that was accessed through the vent systems, but there was a ghost wolf that would sometimes appear in the hallways and if it saw you then you died. Well a bunch of us students decided that we should go have an orgy in the dungeon (naturally). During the orgy, one of the students realized that she was a werewolf and it was a full moon (I think it actually is a full moon tonight?!!!) and ran off into the distance. Upon learning that there was a werewolf in our presence, we all decided to go take cover somewhere where we wouldn't be found, which was strangely outside the castle on a big hill. 

*Repairs*

Kestrel, me, and my dad were working on repairing an old dilapidated school. It was really in disrepair, and once he fell through the porch trying to fix it. I remember on our way walking back home, I realized I could jump-fly and thought maybe I must be dreaming.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Definitely haven't posted enough, but thought I'd share my dream from last night in which my boyfriend (Domi) became an all powerful wizard and shared his magic with me by teaching me to teleport using a chicken sandwich.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Queen Zukin

I've been having a lot of emotional dreams lately, but this one has been the worst. 

I was at a party with some acquaintances, no one who I know really well.  I find myself alone in a room with a guy I used to know, and he starts questioning me on boyfriend status and starts putting his hands on me playfully. I tell him to stop, I have a boyfriend, get the fuck away from me. He tells me to stop playing hard to get and knocks me down to the floor. I don't know what's wrong with this guy but suddenly he's on top of me. I'm not sure if he thinks this is a joke and I try to make it abundantly clear that I'm not playing. Suddenly he has his arms around my throat telling me to stop resisting him. I manage to get away and then he pulls me back by my ankle. I struggle with his strength against mine for a solid five minutes before I escape his grasp and run out of the room. People are asking me what is wrong why am I crying but I cannot speak. He gets away.

----------


## Queen Zukin

1. I was with Domi in a mall that I had visited before in a previous dream, but never in real life. We had snuck in after dark to do the kinky. While we were in a shop, we saw lights come on in another room. We stopped the kinky and listened...and heard moaning. The shop owner and his wife were doing the kinky, too! So we continued on. 

2. I was in the hula hoop olympics. I only had one other contestant. Later I was in compounding lab when my professor hands me the rubic for how I will be graded during the Olympics. I continue compounding and forget about the Olympics.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Rough night...

*strange man fragment*

I was hanging out with a pile of people and they were all giving each other back massages. Out of no where this man comes up to me and says, "I'm going to ask you some personal details." He stood out so much from the rest of the dream I instantly became a little lucid and a red flag went off somewhere in my head and I told him to go away. Massage orgy ensues. 

*dark abyss*

I was walking uphill in a forest with a bunch of other people, though I didn't really know them and we weren't walking together. 

I found myself standing in front of a large lodge, where I knew I would be staying the next couple of days with these strangers. The building was white and consisted of probably 3 or so stories. 

As the days go by, I am feeling weirder and weirder. When I go to sleep at night I have nightmares about things that aren't real and being trapped in darkness. When I wake up the uneasiness continues as I have persistent deja vus all day. I start feeling like things are less and less real because yesterday's exact same scenes & dialogues are unfolding out before me. I feel so unsettled by all of this. 

Eventually I find myself walking up a staircase when I see two of my fellow campers talking with one another. I can guess what they are going to say before they say it because I have seen it all before. The uneasiness mounts and I find myself falling into a dark abyss.

I run and run but there is no escape. I see shadow figures walking towards me and I know they aren't real because nothing's real but I can't help but be afraid anyways. I wake up screaming. 

I also have a vague memory of waking up finding myself just standing there in my apartment before realizing if I'm going to be sleepwalking I at least should put on some clothes...but it may have just been a dream.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Lost in Space*

I was standing on the lawn of my college when I looked up into the sky and saw a formation of strange looking stars. This oddity caused me to become lucid, and I decided to investigate what these star things were. 

As I flew closer, I realized they weren't stars at all BUT A PORTAL INTO THE MIDDLE OF THE GALAXY!! 

I flew through the portal and immediately found myself floating right next to a big rusty old satellite. This steampunk satellite had skyscrapers growing from it from all angles and it looked like a seashell of skyscapers. I landed on it and looked towards the universe. There were smears of pink and blue and purple among hundreds of thousands of stars. Next to me was a GIANT planet. What I was seeing was so amazing that I decided I needed to share it with those I loved. 

I summoned some people that I love, including Domi. We sat together in a glass room I built and watched the wonders of the universe around us. We talked and embraced and shared stories. Occasionally the skyscraper satellite would go floating by. It was so beautiful and I woke up in such a good mood.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*The Hunt*

I was outside of a shop downtown when a homeless woman stole my purse. I took it back from her, but apparently I made the wrong choice because she was involved with the mafia.

6 mafia guys came out of nowhere, along with their head honcho. The head honcho told me that he was going to kill me. He told me that he was going to hunt me down, but I could hire people around me to try to kill him first before he got to me. So I did. 

The dream was spent flipping between mine and the mafia guy's perspective, with me running everywhere trying to change my location, and him being stabbed in the leg by one of my men whilst enjoying a canoe ride (I don't know how that happened).

I woke up before anyone ever died.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Maybe the strangest dream I've ever dreamed*

I was eating dinner in China with my family at a restaurant. I decided I need to use the bathroom, so I find the toilets. I notice that in the toilet there are fish swimming around! I find this absolutely fascinating, so I investigate all the toilets and they turn into fishbowls. I realize that we have been peeing into fishbowls the entire time! I think how weird living in China must be. 

I go back out to the restaurant, and see that the family is already waiting for me at the door so they can leave. 

Later in the dream, I am sitting by a lake with my dad. Suddenly there are two gorillas fighting next to us. We decide it's a good time to leave and get on our paddle boat and paddle away. And as we are paddling, we notice there are also albino tigers swimming next to us. We hope they don't eat us. We paddle our boats into the city, as the streets are flooded with water. 

Out of no where I discover that my friend Anna has been abducted into wonderland. I was really fucking distraught about this. she was ABDUCTED and being held hostage IN WONDERLAND.

There is a part of the dream where I am with my dad looking for Anna. We enter into a park, via a tunnel that goes through a very tiny rock, and we looked for her in that park. We find a well that leads down to a bar full of dwarves. We decide Anna probably isn't there.

In a later part of the dream I am with my friends looking for Anna still. We approach a house, whose LITERAL queen was a dryer that was out of control. It is shaking the house so violently that all of the other household appliances are afraid of it. We approach the dryer queen and we are too afraid of her and her violence, but we decide Anna is probably not there. 

I decide to recruit Kestrel on my hunt for Anna and we go into wonderland. We were walking through someone's closet, and into their bedroom. Every thing is wack. The computer on the desk comes alive and starts talking to me, and it tells me to start moaning sexily. i am like...fuck yeah kinky computer. So I moan. It tells me to moan again and of course I do it. I am getting really into this moaning now, when a bunch of dicks come "poking" out from under the darkness of the bed, where Kestrel is currently looking for our friend Anna. 

Kestrel gives me a look like _would you stop it please??_  ::chuckle::

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Heart Attack*

I was doing a rotation at a hospital when suddenly one of the patients standing in line told me she thought she was having a heart attack. She described her symptoms and we took her out of the line and had her sit down. I talked with my team about what to do with her, because our hospital apparently was severely under-equipped and didn't have any way to treat or diagnose her. 

*You're great but...*

I was at a clothing store when I started talking to a guy. We discovered we had a lot in common and we spent a lot of time together in the dream. I think the reason I liked him so much was because he reminded me of my current boyfriend. And on that note I realized I should tell him that I couldn't be romantically interested in him because of my current relationship. He seemed a little upset at first, but then I introduced him to a friend of mine and they got along very well instantly and went on their merry way. I walk around the mall aimlessly. 

*Witches*

I don't remember much from this dream except that there were evil witches in a corn field. They liked to possess people. I guess they couldn't have been too evil though because I befriended them at one point, though I'm not sure what shenanigans we got into. 

*Parking Garage*

I parked my car in a parking garage. Riveting, I know.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*hula hooping to class*

I was really late...4 hours late...for class so I was running there, but I was also hula hooping while flying. And to make my late situation worse I kept running into outdoor concerts on my way there, so I had to keep dancing but while flying. It was fun. But I never made it to class.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I've been having weird dreams recently:

-yesterday: I was at a school when suddenly flaming, glowing, killer goats began attacking everyone. 

-today: I was caught in Uganda with a pound of drugs. The police were searching through my stuff and I was in huge trouble. I was so relieved to wake up from that...

----------


## Queen Zukin

I had a crazy dream last night that I was driving along the road at my parents house when I side swept a car. I got out of the car and realized I was dead. I was suddenly attracted to a hotel on the side of the road. And in the hotel there were dead people. These people still looked the way they did when they died, some had nails in their head or arms missing, etc. They told me it was safe here at the hotel but I needed to find my sister. So I went out into the limbo to find my sister and walked into a literal ghost town. In the center of this town there was a well, and voices came from it. The voices called themselves, "the Sisters of Quell" and they would try to sell you on a wish, but you would never receive your wish, instead your soul would die. I tried to find my sister at the edge of town but evil wild boars appeared.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I dreamed I was playing a video game and accidentally fell into a deep cave and met the boss of the game, who was a giant octopus. I was totally unprepared, no armor no weapons or anything. I decided I had to do what I had to do - have sex with the octopus. I still died. It was good, at least.  ::chuckle::  ::chuckle::

----------


## Queen Zukin

I'M BACK!!!

After a very long hiatus not posting due to grad-school, not having internet (ugh I know), and other various life stressers, I have resumed in the pursuit of lucid dreaming. I had a conversation with a friend the other night that made me realize how valuable lucid dreaming has been to my life and how much potential there is to find myself in the unknown. I also feel strangely called back to it...like...something is waiting out there... :Boggle: 

Last night I found a journal that I hadn't touched in years (and had never written in) that I decided to use as my new physical dream journal. Upon opening it, stuck in the pocket was a photocopied page from the Russian Dreamhackers book from at least 5 years ago that was mentioning finding entities in your dreams...talk about holy mother of synchronicity. 

Once I can get a large posterboard I will be starting up my dream cartography again. Something is calling...

_Last nights dreams_

*Dream 1: Show me your energy*

I was at a tavern - lucid though I don't remember how. I was sitting at a wooden table that was high off the ground. I think the conversation was important, and I should have been paying more attention, but I was in awe at everyone around me. I remembered having read something online awhile back that said that every person you saw in a dream was someone you have seen in real life, even just in passing. I thought about that as I scanned the faces of everyone around me, and they were surprisingly stable - especially the man sitting in front of me. He had curly brown hair, stubble, and seemed to be the one leading the conversation. 

For whatever reason, I got the idea to try the Casteneda technique (probably as the photocopied page I found last night also mentioned Casteneda) of pointing at someone with your finger and shouting "Show me your energy!" I have tried it years ago and usually dream characters just looked at me funny and walked away. But this time, upon shouting it to the character next to me, he inflated 10 times his size into a giant ogre. I woke up. 

*Dream 2: brief party*

A friend of mine was having a party, but it was at a stranger's house - and the stranger wasn't home. It turned out to be a pretty brief party as the host was spooked that they would come home at any second. It took us a while to clean up, especially since I kept forgetting where I had left all my belongings.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Dream 1: lunch break gone wrong*

I'm working at a pharmacy inside of a church and decide to take my lunch break early. I walk down to a Mexican restaurant and decide to get take out. I order a chicken quesadilla. I take a seat and wake for my food, but its seeming like hours. I wait there (literally) all day until it is dinner time and my food never arrives. I decide to go back my workplace. 

However, upon arriving, I find that it has burnt down. Half of it is just ashes. It turns into my parents home and I decide to stay there for the night. 

An old friend of mine, who was significant enough probably to have his own code name in my journal, is hanging out with me. He keeps trying to kiss me but I tell him I have a boyfriend! 

I hear a TV in the other room turn itself on....I walk into that room and the news is playing, actually showing the footage of the building burning down. Suddenly, from out the window, there are very bright car lights beaming into my eyes. There's a car parked outside the house, with their brights on...staring...watching. Seriously creeped out, I stay close to my friend. 

*Dream 1.5: U-haul planes*

Not sure if this was its own separate dream or just a branch off of the other dream. 

My parents are in the process of moving out. Instead of renting a truck to move their stuff and driving it to the new house, they are renting a truck and then putting the truck on the plane. Very inefficient.

----------


## EbbTide000

Queen zukin⚘

I just made two posts in this thread

↘️↘️↘️

https://www.dreamviews.com/dv-academ...ml#post2229250

↗️↗️↗️

Then came back to dv front page and found your dream.
Your dream feels significant to my posts. ⚘






> *Dream 1: lunch break gone wrong*
> 
> I'm working at a pharmacy inside of a church and decide to take my lunch break early. I walk down to a Mexican restaurant and decide to get take out. I order a chicken quesadilla. I take a seat and wake for my food, but its seeming like hours. I wait there (literally) all day until it is dinner time and my food never arrives. I decide to go back my workplace. 
> 
> However, upon arriving, I find that it has burnt down. Half of it is just ashes. It turns into my parents home and I decide to stay there for the night. 
> 
> An old friend of mine, who was significant enough probably to have his own code name in my journal, is hanging out with me. He keeps trying to kiss me but I tell him I have a boyfriend! 
> 
> I hear a TV in the other room turn itself on....I walk into that room and the news is playing, actually showing the footage of the building burning down. Suddenly, from out the window, there are very bright car lights beaming into my eyes. There's a car parked outside the house, with their brights on...staring...watching. Seriously creeped out, I stay close to my friend. 
> ...

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Queen zukin⚘
> 
> I just made two posts in this thread
> 
> ↘️↘️↘️
> 
> https://www.dreamviews.com/dv-academ...ml#post2229250
> 
> ↗️↗️↗️
> ...



PM me.  :smiley:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Dream 1: Tidal Wave*

Kestrel's parents invite me up to their cabin, which is on a large body of water. This body of water is normally very calm and it's a beautiful sight to see. However today, when I arrive, I am taken aback by a _massive_ tidal wave that is forming on the horizon. Even though their house sits about half a mile back from the water (on a hill, so you can see the water beautifully), the force of the tidal wave brings the water up to the edge of the cabin. 

More tidal waves keep forming on the horizon. I am stunned by them, because they are so much slower than I thought they would ever be, and holy fuck they are _massive_. 

Kestrel's parents say that I can only stay for several hours because they are having a large formal gathering. I forget to tell them I haven't made any arrangements for my way back home.

*Dream 1a: False awakening #1* 

Apparently I had stayed the night in that house, as I false awakened from a stressful night's sleep trying to figure out where I was. I tried to turn on a light switch but nothing happened, so I did a reality check and found that I was dreaming.

*Dream 1b: False awakening #2*

I false awakened in the bedroom again. I woke up with the idea that Dom and his dad were going to meet me outside in the morning, so I checked my phone to see what time it was. My phone turned on with an error - saying that a virus was being downloaded. This was strange, so I did a reality check and found that I had 6 fingers. 

99% of the time when I have false awakenings, it is dark and bleak and also mildly creepy. This was unfortunately also the case. I'm not a master at bringing light into dream scenes, so I decide to fly through the walls and to somewhere...less despairing. 

I fly through several layers of dark house until I find myself flying outside in the night time air. It's really dark out here. There is a full moon above me. 

I keep flying until I hear discordant music. It sounds like drumming. I look to my right and see a tiny festival happening below me. It looks as if it is a festival of walls or tiny rooms. There are just slabs of colorful walls, and then a large bonfire. 

Intrigued, I fly over there and land where the bonfire is. I discover that this is actually not a festival of walls but rather a gathering of painters. They are painting to discordant drumming music. I dance. 

*Dream 1c: False awakening #3* 

I wake up again in the same bed, in the same bleak, dark room. I do a reality check to confirm that I'm still dreaming. In an effort to get out of there, I fly up through the ceiling but the room above me is still darkness. I fly up and up and up but nothing changes - darkness everywhere. I can feel every time I fly up through a new room because flying through the ceiling feels like passing through jello, and I am at least 5 or 6 floors up now. 

I remember about the task of the month - to let yourself fall from an insane height and see what happens. I'm not sure the height I'm at would qualify as crazy high, but I am in some weird dark hellish void that won't let me escape and honestly I have nothing better to do so why tf not? 

I stop flying upwards and let myself succumb to gravity. I don't feel myself falling through the individual floors, but I do fall for quite some time before falling back onto my bed (& still in total darkness..). The weird thing is that I definitely felt myself hit the bed the first time, but several seconds later I felt what can only be described as a warm G-force feeling all over sinking downwards into myself. I false awaken again. 

*Dream 1d: False awakening #4*

Here I am again, in this dark void of a bedroom. I feel like I am desperate to illuminate my surroundings and my subconscious knows it. 

I fly upwards again but still only darkness. I feel myself in some kind of ball pit, and I tell myself that for every ball I move, I will get just a little closer to the light. 

It works. But only slowly. I was starting to wonder if it was just the claustrophobia of being in this ball pit, or if I was really suffocating in my bed sheets in real life. I finally move the last ball out of the way and find that the entire time I have been under a drain built into the side of a house. 

I escape and lose lucidity at this point. In an effort to exert my freedom, I free a cage of mice and then go walk down to the beach. 

*Dream 2: something else*

I'm standing in a field that slopes downward. I'm talking with some other people and walking around. We are examining old artifacts that were left behind probably from farmers from a hundred or so years ago. I suddenly remember a lucid dream that I had this night, that wasn't the one(s) above. It was supposedly a really good one. But upon awakening I tried and tried and couldn't remember wtf it was.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Dream #1: Eating rocks*

I'm hiking along a nature path in the desert when a dad and his two kids pass me, running down a hill instead of staying on the path. They climb down to what appears to be a hole in the ground. 

A little intrigued, I follow them. I find that they are standing in front of a ~20 foot hole that looks as if it may lead into a cave system. The dad doesn't even hesitate and jumps down into it. I cringe when I think about his knees. The first boy jumps down as well, but when he lands he collapsed and loses consciousness. The dad doesn't seem to concerned and explains to the second boy that his brother should regain consciousness in a few minutes. 

I'm not really sure if I want to risk the 20+ foot jump, so I observe along with the second boy. The first boy wakes up and goes into the cave system with his dad. 

The other boy and I slowly descend the hill and find another entrance into the cave, except its covered with some red rocks. I decide the best way to move these rocks is to eat them. Logical.  ::chuckle:: 

When I arrive in the cave, it seems like a farmer from the 1800s lived there and farming artifacts remain. As I continue through the cave, it becomes increasingly more modernized and suddenly I am standing in a fully built modern kitchen. In fact, there is even a back door that leads to a porch with a swimming pool. 

I get into the swimming pool and float around for a few minutes before realizing that the water around me is disturbingly orange. Not sure what I am swimming in, I get out. I pass back into the kitchen and the father and his two boys are playing video games in the cave-den. 

*Dream #2: Biking fragment*

I was biking down a dirt path. 

*Dream #3: Graduation*

I was graduating from grad school. Instead of walking down the aisle (or whatever they do) we sledded down.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Dream 1: Anger and frustration*

I think I had just come home from running a marathon and I was bathing myself and the dog in a bath that was on a balcony. Enjoyed the bath, did not enjoy the old men staring. 

When I came back inside, I walked to my room with my towel & robe as in the dream I still lived with my ex-room mate. Upon opening my door, I found that his psychotic ex-girlfriend was asleep in my bed. I was enraged that he let her do this again and went into the main room and started yelling. My room mate was high off his rocker and didn't seem to understand what I was telling him. 

I managed to get her out of my room. My room then turned into a fenced off outdoor patio, and she was walking around it. Ugh. 

*Dream 2: Hamsters*

I went to a pet store and looked at mice and hamsters.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I had one of those nights last night where I fell asleep wearing headphones and woke up mildly confused and didn't write down any dreams, but I do remember some fragments.

*Dream #1 Presentation fragment*

I was about to give a quick presentation that I wasn't 100% prepared for, but I knew it would be okay anyways. 

*Dream #2: creepy door*

I keep remembering fragments in which my bedroom door keeps spontaneously opening at night. I'm really hoping it's a fragment and not some weird paranormal-doing when I'm asleep.  :paranoid:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Dream #1: The Missing Computer*

Kestrel dropped off the computer at my parent's house, but we completely lost track of it. It was in the box it came in - _somewhere_. There were boxes scattered across the house so I wasn't even sure which one to look in. Had it been taken out of its original box and then put into another box within the house? It was a mystery. I almost found the computer on at least 5 separate occasions, but it turned out to be a computer-look-a-like. In fact, on one occasion I even found a mini-computer. I opened it up and found some of my old files on there. 

*Dream #2: Walk around the neighborhood*

Some (very) old neighborhood friends and I decided to go for a walk around the 'hood. As we were walking we found a baby kitten, but both of its parents had died of dehydration due to a drought. We discussed rescuing it. 

We kept walking and instead of walking past a neighbors house we walked literally through it. We opened the door, walked into the kitchen, talked with the owner of the house, and then walked through a glass hallway and into a barer looking kitchen. This kitchen seemed emptier and had more cabinet space. The cabinets were pale blue and may have overlooked some scenery. Across from these cabinets was a glass staircase that lead to a glass slide back to the main kitchen. 

We continued past the kitchen and into a room that was full of thousands of trinkets. I remember thinking about how much dust these things must accumulate and how difficult it would be to clean all of this. The room seemed like an antique store, in that it was rooms upon rooms that didn't really seem to make logical sense and were just filled with thousands of trinkets. 

We went back to the kitchen where the owner of the house was chopping up some vegetables on a nifty cutting board and then exited the house. We decided to walk through the lawn of the neighbor's house instead. 

*Dream #3: Taco*

Dream fragment of a taco. Literally nothing except the image of a taco.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Dream #1: Dark Field:*

A rusty bus dropped me off in the middle of a field. It was nighttime and pitch black. There was no one around for miles. 

I turned on the flashlight on my phone and saw a wire fence. I walked up to it, guessing that maybe I could follow it until it lead back to a house or something. 

My phone was dying. It was at 8%. It usually dies at around 14%. I started running, trying to cover as much ground as I could because once this phone died I was effectively blind. 

The flashlight on my phone shut off and my phone was dead. I realized the gravity of my situation - here I was, out here alone, possibly tens (or hundreds?) or miles away from any one else. The night was so black I could not see more than 3 inches away from my face. 

I traced the wire fence with my hands, using it as a guide of where to walk. I fished around in my bag for anything that might help me out. I found a pair of glasses. I put them on and the scenery around me did not get brighter but it did get 100 times clearer. In fact, now I could just barely make out the framework of a house in construction. But something didn't feel right about this object instantly appearing before me when I put the glasses on, so I did a reality check. Dreaming. I flew away, and then probably woke up. 

*Dream #2: Apartment Switch*

My ex-roommate and I swapped apartments. Neither of the two apartments looked like the originals that we lived in after the swap. 

Later in the dream I was in an antique store, that seemed to represent a neighboring town. I opened up some drawers and found some moldy food in a plastic container.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Dream #1: The Child*

I had a child - a little girl. Someone one day dropped her off at my house and said she was mine. I wondered if I should do genetic testing, because I didn't remember being pregnant, and then I realized the absurdity of that statement. But I took her in anyways. 

I also had two husky pups. The pups were interacting incredibly intelligently with the little girl (as in...doing handstands with her and playing patty cake). I think the puppy may have even spoke to me??? I remember a human voice coming from the puppy and then seeing the Eye of Horus coming at me. This dream feels very significant. 

*Dream #2: Children's Hospital*

I was touring a children's hospital. They went outside and between two buildings to show the group where the rain collects when it floods. They had build an irrigation system that took the excess water and made it into a lovely little river. 

*Dream #3: Asbestos Bomb*

I was visiting a large swimming pond. Everyone was enjoying their day when planes started flying over the sky. They were dropping giant bombs made of asbestos. People were running out of the pond, totally not expecting to be asbestos-blasted. A kid asked me what was happening and I explained to him that this was completely normal, they did it to get rid of 'bad' bacteria.  ::chuckle:: 

The asbestos created an ice-like layer over the pond and people started walking on it. I was walking on it with my mom and a friend or two when it breaks and we fall in. A small girl also falls in and we notice that she hasn't come back yet. Alarmed that she might be stuck under the ice-like-layer, I  swim under the water and try to find her but it is so dark that I can't see anything. She didn't come back up. 

Later in the dream I am trying to find out what happened to her. There is a department store build over the pond now and I am looking in their filing cabinet for any documentation of her. Couldn't find any.

----------


## Queen Zukin

My friend asked me to explore the dreams of her step-child and see if I could get any perspective into what she has been going through. I think that's what prompted all the dreams I had about a little girl the other night. I've known her for awhile, and she is a sweet thing, but comes from a troubled past. I knew I needed to start on this soon, and was putting it off, since it takes a little bit of effort before bed to cause dream synchronicities between people. I started last night, and woke up so drained this morning, I felt like I didn't even care to write down any dreams. It's normal for me to wake up tired sometimes, but not drained. 

*Sloppy Joes*

I was making sloppy Joes, but had a broken leg and couldn't move. Someone had brought me the meat, but it was not the meat I needed (not ground beef) and it came from several different animals (including goat). I tried with what I had.

----------


## Queen Zukin

No dreams posted the other night due to not sleeping 95% of the night. _Ugh_. 

*Dream #1: Scimitar*

Pretty sure this was a lucid - but I only remember this fragment. I was walking towards my parent's living room when suddenly my mom jumped out from around the corner with a knife. I summoned a knife myself, but didn't want to hurt her. 99% sure even though it's a dream I'll still get emotional. 

When she ran off, I had fun making the knife into a large version of itself and then into a scimitar. Pretty sure I got a chance to battle with my scimitar as well. 

*Dream #2: Rotation fragment*

I was at the hospital with my preceptor and she was hosting a party or a gathering. It lasted a really long time and I kept sneaking food whenever I could.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Dream #1: How About Not.* 

I dreamed it was 2 or 3 am and I woke up to a phone call from a prior preceptor. She was asking me to email her all of my documents from last month STAT. I laughed at her ridiculous request, told her I'd get to it whenever in the morning, and hung up. 

*Dream #2: Injection*

I was at the doctor's office and they were going to inject me with a medication to stimulate bone growth. I hate injections so I was tense. I was afraid of anaphylaxis as well. Nothing bad happened, though later in the dream I couldn't open my mouth - though that was probably due to me clenching my jaw IRL. 

*Dream #3: Here, but not here*

Kestrel and I were at a festival, yet she said that she had to fly to Colorado tonight to go to a star park.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Dream #1: Doesn't Feel Right*

I was moving back into my childhood home - alone and on my own. My mom and I walked back into the old neighborhood. There were hedges on every lawn and they fenced off every house very elegantly. We walked past a woman who wasn't nice. I don't remember what she said to us. 

When we went inside the house, everything was familiar yet nothing like I had remembered it. The furniture from my current parent's house was overlaid over the rooms from my childhood home. I felt very uneasy and I suddenly wasn't sure that I wanted to move in here, alone. On top of that, there was this spooky feeling as I remembered that this house has a history of being...haunted. 

I was having some serious second thoughts of moving in. 

Later, my mother and I went to the grocery store. The cashier was rude, and I called her out for being on drugs. 

*Dream #2: Bathbombs*

I was at a mall with Kestrel and some other people. We ran into a store where they sold bath bombs. I was elated, because where I live IRL, you would have to drive at least 2 or 3 hours to find a legit bath bomb. She told her not to buy them, because she knew of an even better place...

*Dream #3: Potential lucid*

Brief fragment of flying over clouds. 

*Dream #4: New Year's Eve*

I was with my mother at a liquor store. The liquor store was ridiculously crowded and only in one aisle. My mom and I found what we needed and left. I suddenly remembered that it was New Year's Eve and I texted Dom that we need to kiss at midnight since we missed it last year. 

*Dream ~#5: Rollercoaster Tycoon*

I'm convinced that I played Rollercoaster Tycoon 2 in at least half of my dreams last night. I made it so that the entrance was full of decor and the guests would be so wowed at the design and then a few blocks later they would buy a bunch of wearable souvenirs. Love that game and blessed I have the chance to still play it in my dreams.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Queen Zukin

No dreams for August 15th 2018

----------


## Queen Zukin

Fragments last night

*Dream #1*

I was watching from my window the girl who lives next door (who I have never seen before) getting a new insulation for her apartment. The insulation was supposed to be taped on the wall to stop noise from neighbors. Oops. 

*Dream #1*

Strange parking lots.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Dream #1: Pneumonia*

I don't remember much from this dream, except that I had pneumonia. I suspect that I had this dream because of the allergies I have been having recently. I watched my ex-roommate's dogs last weekend and let them sleep in my bed even though I'm allergic to dogs. I've been feeling a little short of breath and hard of breathing every time I crawl into bed because of it.

----------


## Queen Zukin

_August 18th 2018_

*Dream #1: Haven't Studied*

I was about to take the board exam and I hadn't prepared for it - at all. I was briefly looking over some notes but I knew at this point it wouldn't do any good. So I went to the store and bought some poptarts. 

*Dream #2: The Sims but in a nursing home*

I was playing the Sims 3 but instead of playing a household I was playing a nursing home. One of the neighbors children was going to marry the heir of the nursing home. 

_August 19th 2018_

No dreams - got way too drunk

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Dream 1: Saving my little bro*

I had a little brother in this dream, and he was about to be attacked on the beach. He managed to call us (my parents and I) before it happened and we all drove there in separate cars.

*Dream 2: Sleep Graph*

I was looking at a graph of how long I slept last night (had lots of trouble falling asleep) and it said that I got 54 minutes of sleep at 3:57, which would be totally wrong because I wake up at 4:15. 

*Dream 3: Levitating*

I was hula hooping and started levitating - I realized I was dreaming.

----------


## Queen Zukin

[*Dream 1: Lucid Fragment*

I remember flipping a light switch but no lights came on - I did a reality check and confirmed I was dreaming. 

*Dream 2: Hoop Class*

Mary and I were rushing to get to our hoop class in time but we were afraid we were going to be late and not be set up in time. My sister was also dating my boyfriend's best friend and they were getting serious. 

This may have been a separate dream, but I was in a parking lot when I see a fellow hooper. She invites me to her class, which is at noon on Saturdays.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> *Dream #2: creepy door*
> 
> I keep remembering fragments in which my bedroom door keeps spontaneously opening at night. I'm really hoping it's a fragment and not some weird paranormal-doing when I'm asleep.



There is _definitely_ something paranormal going on here. 

*Dream #1: You Let the Psycho In*

My old room mate was living with me now in my new apartment. And he decided it would be a great fucking idea to invite his clinically insane ex-girlfriend over. I was irate with him - I don't want her to know where I live! THAT'S WHY I MOVED OUT.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Dream #1: Punish Me*

I should have wrote this dream down as soon as I woke up cause this was _hot_. 

I was given an assignment to journal the events of some happenstance, and occasionally report back to my supervisor. The first time I came to him with results, I was a little late, but I had worked hard. I was reprimanded for the lateness of my assignment, but praised on my work. He said that if this happened again, I would have to be _punished_. The way he looked at me I knew I was going to even later on my next assignment...

And so I was. And I was _punished_. And each time this assignment was due again I was sure to make it known that I hadn't learned my lesson last time.  ::doodletoss::

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Dream #1: Forgetful Me*

I forgot to wear a shirt to lab. And a tampon.  :paranoid:  

I was a lot more worried about the tampon than I was the shirt, since I was wearing a skirt and feared for the worse. Later in the day, our professor wanted us to meet upstairs for a lab on _Klebsiella Pneumonia_ (which were actually venus-fly trap looking plants in the dream), and I thought this would probably be a good time to put on a shirt. During our break, I walked with my classmates around campus and my goal was to find my bag that I had stashed a shirt in. However, we started walking in some underground tunnels (one of which had an entire shopping center full of clothes!), I wandered from the group, and got extremely lost. I eventually found my way back to ground level and into our main building, and went to the bathroom. While I was in the bathroom I saw helicopter search lights. The helicopter hovered over the bathroom window. I waved to them, still sitting on the toilet seat. I saw the helicopter operator mouthing "found her" into a walkie talkie and then fly off. Later, I got onto a train and Kestrel handed me a tampon, except I totally didn't know how to use it because it looked like the foil from a reece's peanut butter cup.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Dream #1: A very long dream full of disappointment and drugs*

Dom was with me and my parents house! We were getting it on in my old bedroom...when the door opened. Not sure if someone was there, we stopped. My mother was outside in the hallway looking for something...

Later Dom told me that he wanted to go to a flow arts workshop with me. I was ecstatic! He said he was going to take a nap and we would get ready. I was excited, so I decided to start picking out what I was going to wear. In less than half an hour I was ready to go, but Dom was still sleeping. I was sitting on the staircase, balancing my computer and my weight on a tall ledge when some dude kicked my computer to the ground. Thanks man. I believe he got swift karmic justice somehow, but I don't remember how. 

I have now been waiting so long that we have missed the entire event. Dom says he just wants to sleep. I am disappointed, so I decide to go for a walk. I mean to only walk around the dirt roads surrounding us, but I take a wrong turn and wind up in a college town. I have been here before in another dream. It doesn't exist in reality. I ask a DC how to get out of this maze of college buildings and they say that they used to leave through that street across from us, but now a building has been placed over it and it blocks passage to the other side of the road. 

I start wandering around the town, and quickly realize that this is not the town I want to be wandering in. DCs are flashing guns at me through their cars, and it feels like literally everyone is staring. I find myself in a parking lot, and a friend of mine pops out of a car and tells me she is totally fucked up on drugs. She says that the police are probably after her.  

I decide to text Dom and wait in the parking lot so that maybe he can pick me up.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Dream #1: Ghost House*

I was in a house that I owned but it wasn't my house. It was very tall but very narrow and there were tiny square windows everywhere. A ghost lived inside. He seemed pretty friendly as there were plenty of opportunities to scare me pretty bad. 

*Dream #2: Throwing up Mac N Cheese*

I was trying to make a long drive across the country to get back to Kestrel's, but I kept getting sidetracked. I went to a party and got into a man n' cheese eating contest, but I threw up all of the mac n cheese in the garden. People were talking about a convention and I was trying to download an audiobook for my trip. I think I went back and did a double check that I didn't forget anything before I left again.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Dream #1: Electric Dreamscape*

I was at a music festival with Kestrel. It had been raining hard all day and we didn't have any set in particular that we wanted to see that night so I sat down and asked a guy what he was seeing tonight. He gave me a raised eyebrow look, and then told me the name of an artist that I will never remember. 

Kestrel and I continued walking on the festival grounds until we came upon a large raised platform. On the platform were little drones. It was some kind of game in which the drones would beep and come after you if you moved certain objects, which you had to in order to win the game. After a couple of dreams the drones fly away and we were left talking to strangers. I realized all the sudden that Dom was with me, and that I hadn't seen him in ages, and attacked him with love. Except, before I could finish my entire attack, he got distracted and walked away.  ::cry:: 

*Dream #2: On a Train*

I was on a long train ride with my family. I sat down next to a teenage boy with dark hair. There was a seat inbetween us and he had the window seat. I put in my earbuds and listened to music. It was a long train ride. 

*Dream #3: Wasted Lucid*

I suddenly became lucid - I think I had it in the back of my head that this was all a dream when the dream went unpleasant and I decided to ditch it for something better. Well, nothing better came from this dream because I flew away and into darkness. I had tried to fly through the ceiling, but I got lost in the ceiling and was in a dark place. I looked up (still in the ceiling) and saw a full moon, and overlaid on it was a purple skull. I had thought this would be a wonderful opportunity to do the task of the month BUT I FORGOT TO LOOK AND SEE WHAT IT WAS. I think I false awakened into my old bedroom.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Dream #1: Foreign Land*

I was out in a foreign city with Dom - I think we were somewhere in Spain. It was very hilly and the streets were cobblestone and brick. We were renting a small apartment in a very large mansion.

After we got situated, we went for a bike ride in the city and tried to figure out what we were going to do that night. A local told us about a foam/glow party that was happening. Trying to get through the city, we had to walk through a tourist-trap like building that was an obstacle course and a playhouse put together. This building specifically boasting very nice padding for the knees (ugh, I'm getting old if I am actually dreaming about!!!!) but it was total lies. Absolute lies. The "padding" was actually just towels that, after many uses, were not evenly placed anymore. 

Later, I was out biking around in the city on my own but I got lost. Coming back to the apartment I missed the street I was supposed to turn on. Dom had to come and find me and rescue me from my poor navigational skills.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Dream #1: Stars Fragment*

Last night was one of those nights where i thought I wasn't going to get any sleep. Luckily I did, but I only remember a fragment of looking up to the stars and being in awe at how many of them there were.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Dream #1: Dreaming of Dreaming*

I got a text from Kestrel that said that she had a dream the other night that may have been a shared dream. The rest of the dream I am dreaming that we are in the same dream together.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Dream #1: Camping Misadventure*

I was at a music festival whose parking & camping strategy was...interesting. The parking/camping areas were alongside a narrow, curvy mountain road. There were probably only 5 or 6 spaces at every bend of the road. Kestrel and I finally found a space to park and then set up our things. We discovered that down the side of the mountain there was a beautiful beach - the only problem was getting there. The edge of the mountain was very steep and the path down was often blocked by falling trees. There was a set of stairs down the mountain but it had not been maintained and they were falling apart. 

When we finally got down to the beach, we met with some other people but then I suddenly realized I was having a....feminine crisis.  :paranoid: 

I darted for the restroom to take care of the impending crisis. The port-a-potties were set up so that there were multiple toilets per stall (this should be a dream sign by now...) and I really wished that I could have some privacy, but alas there was none. 

*Dream #2: Hallway fragment*

Sitting in a hallway with at least 10 other peers, waiting on a professor.

----------


## Queen Zukin

My thesis is coming up in about a week so I'm taking a short leave of absence as my mind can't concentrate on both being anxious and remembering my dreams. :p

----------


## Queen Zukin

THESIS COMPLETE

*Dream 1: Work Fragment*

I dreamed I was working at a male fashion model company with Dom, except the entire building was quickly filling up with water. Though no one really seemed to care we just went about our work day swimming from office to office.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Dream 1: Advice from my Subconscious*

I was watching a movie from within the movie. It was supposed to be a very famous action movie - but it was taking place inside my grandma's house. I thought this was super strange and interesting, she never told me that a movie was filmed in her house! That - or by some extreme chance the movie set looked exactly like her house. Thinking about these odds made me do a reality check and I discovered that I was dreaming. 

From the window I could see that it was night time outside, which meant it was going to be dark and bleak AF outside, which is significantly less fun than when it is sunny in a lucid dream. 

I walked over to the door, and noticed that there was writing on it in cursive: _Your dream is what you make it._

I realized that this was some solid advice from my subconscious. I have some problems finding myself trapped in dark places in lucid dreams (which I have been wondering if this could be also my subconscious trying to tell me something - is there something "dark" in my life that I need to face?). I opened the door, and of course it was night time outside. I flew up to the sky, but I was taken aback in amazement that there was a pink aurora hovering near the ground! 

I flew closer to the ground and near a castle that was sitting next to a dark sea. I decided I wanted to summon a dragon and ride it. I summoned it from the depths of the black sea. It was beastly looking. I climbed upon it, but woke up. 

*Dream #2: Aubrey*

I fell asleep again after awakening from the last lucid and fell into a new lucid dream. I was standing in front of a beautiful girl and I decided to kiss her. She kissed me and told me that her name was Aubrey - but then seemed taken aback. Suddenly I was surrounded by dream characters that I had "wronged." I was still lucid, but intensely interested in the dream plot that was unfolding around me. I admired how intelligent and real all of the dream characters seemed. 

I got bored with that after awhile and hooked up with a mildly sexy man.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Wow it's been awhile...I can't say for certain if I'm back, but there are some things I would like to work on, that need to be worked on in my dreams. The craziest, busiest parts of my life are over (cheers, residency!), so maybe I can take some time again to get back into doing what I love. Since I got into lucid dreaming at a younger age I've continued having lucid dreams despite not practicing, but since I haven't been working on recall my dreams have been blurry and my lucid dreams dark [nothing has changed from my last post here 2 years ago...]. During my residency I saw darker aspects of myself that I try to keep hidden, but now I feel like I am suffocating part of myself instead. My plan for the next few months (or years) is to work on going into the darker aspects of my dreams. What makes me tick? What can my shadow self teach me? 

Going into the void...

----------


## Queen Zukin

No lucid dreams last night, though I did have a dream about going blind in my left eye. I think that this dream was induced by some concern of some visual issues that I have been having with that eye (I'm getting old, man...). It was a very restful sleep overall though, so despite not a lot of recall I am still thankful for the sleep that I got. <3

----------


## Queen Zukin

OK it finally happened, the journey has begun 

In the first part of the dream, I was at my grandmother's house with my friends. I don't remember entirely what we were doing, but I tried to flip on a light switch but it wasn't working. This is my ultimate dream sign - I did a reality check - dreaming. Of course it dreams like this, when I can't turn on a light switch, it means it's usually dark and mildly scary, and this was no exception. I know that there is something out there in the dark though that I need to see, I can't just fly away like I usually do. I walk outside, where it is darker and I can't see much. The dream destabilizes. I'm over by the fence now, but I'm also floating in a space-like void. The dream further destabilizes, sometimes I can see things clearly, and when I do, I see that I'm thousands of miles above the earth. I summon a pink surfboard, and surf around the planets. 

Some other dreams:
-In an airport-like structure, but watching a rocket take off right next to us

----------


## Queen Zukin

~At a small Halloween festival for children - need to collect a certain amount of eggs. Festival started off with concert - wanted to dance but everyone was sitting and the attention was focused on a dancer on the stage. My 'parents' were uncomfortable with the festival. 
~At work, not able to log in correctly, was the only staff member there so things were backing up
~Dancing while flying, having a blast
~Staircase, upside down

----------


## Queen Zukin

*Task of the Year: Task 1*

I was in Germany with Kes, I was trying to take a picture of her in front of an old building with trees. I was struggling to get the frame right and took a dozen or so pictures. We decide that we want to eat a small lunch somewhere, so we go to a double-decker restaurant that sits on a pier off of a river. I am feeling like getting a drink too, so I offer to buy us a round of drinks. Kes decides to get a white wine and I select a brown ale off of the menu. There aren't any prices listed, but they must be reasonable, _right_?

I walk to the bar to order the drinks. When I order my beer, I notice that it comes in a huge glass container, as if I were buying a bottle of scotch. There is a price tag that states "$121." What?!!

"Wow, I didn't realize this beer cost that much," I exclaim to the bartender, "It's good at least, right?" 

"Oh, yes - quite great." 

Whatever, I think. We're on vacation and it seems like it contains the volume of several beers. I begin to pay and ask, "What does it taste like?" 

"Watered down garbage, it's awful," the bartender slyly replies. By now, my card has already processed the payment and there isn't any turning back. I'm so angry at the bartender for misleading me. I angrily take my stupid drinks back to our table. Kes has transformed into Michael. As we drink, I tell Michael that I have an appointment I need to go to, and he is free to come with me. I need to meet up at a large lecture hall for a gathering of former study abroad students from across the globe. 

There are at least 300 people at this lecture - it's huge. The presenters aren't very exciting, but I hear them mention something about a student who was abducted in Africa and later found dead. 

Michael loudly blurts out of nowhere, "So wait is she alive or not?" My heart stops as 300 people look over at us and make disgruntled faces. After hearing several side conversations about how rude the question was, someone else shouts, "Who else here is confused about this lecture?" About half the attendees raise their hands. 

Side conversations begin developing, with a lot of things mentioned being culturally insensitive. I am so disappointed that these people, who have studied in different nations, continue to hold these viewpoints. But the tipping point occurs when someone says, "Deaf people don't need ASL - they don't deserve to be seen or heard." I get so angry that I spill my shitty beer EVERYWHERE and stand up on a table about to tell them off. In the process of standing up on the table I hover a little, which makes me realize that I am dreaming.

I fly across the lecture hall when I realize that I should do the first task of the year. I fly through several walls, looking for a good environment to cause cheeky destruction. I fly through several offices and decide to start here. 

I ask several office workers, "What's my superhero name?" None of them seem too enthused to answer my question and either ignore me or spout gibberish. I decide that I will need to victimize my dream characters individually. 

I walk up to an obese, middle-aged, balding man and ask him what my superhero name is. He looks at me unimpressed like I should already know the answer. 

"Butts," He said, "But I don't know how to spell it." He walks away to work the fax machine. I giggle and think that maybe I should ask a dream character that has more significance to me, like my dream guide. But also...what the hell...Let's try another random dream character!

I walk up to a lady in a very very tiny cubicle and ask her what my superhero name is. She seems like the lady here to help! My superhero name pops up on the screen: _Miran65_. 

"But it's pronounced _Miraz_," she states. Whatever, I can take that. Better than Butts. 

"What's my superhero power?" I ask

"_You can pull boobs out of closets._" 

WHAT. LOL. What does that even mean??????? I start laughing in the dream, oh boy. 

"OK - awesome! Now I need a superhero suit!" I exclaim. She smiles, and points to a device across the room. It looks like some weird exercise machine. She explains that I lay on my back on the floor while she pushes a lever up between my legs. As the lever pressurizes the machine, a superhero suit will appear on my body. Steamy! 

I strip down to my underwear while she runs my information with her coworkers. I can see on her screen all of my aliases, including _Butts_. OMG lol. 

I have some trouble escaping my feet from the bottom of my skinny jeans, which I totally expected. I stabilize the dream and continue. The machine is ready for me! 

I lay down on the device. She pushes the lever between my legs. A screen appears, counting down from 45 seconds. I was so giddy at this point and hoping that the dream would last long enough for me to see the results. 

Steam appeared around me as my superhero suit materialized on my body. I LOOKED DOWN AND COULD NOT BELIEVE WHAT I WAS SEEING. 

I was wearing a shirt - a targeted T-shirt (if you don't know what that is - click here.)

I have created a picture of what my shirt looked like for your viewing pleasure. 



I could not believe my eyes. I haven't even thought about targeted shirts in at least a year. _Where in the depths of my dark consciousness is this coming from?!_

Oh also - I wasn't wearing any pants. Just some pink undies. I guess this is my superhero costume, y'all. A targeted t-shirt and pink undies. 

Dream me was literally rolling on the ground laughing. My subconscious has always been cheeky, but this was a new low. 

After gathering myself I asked the friendly secretary lady if she could show me how my powers worked. I was lead outside to a steam punky world on top of roofs, but unfortunately the dream ended here. 

Also, I'm doing these tasks in order without looking at the next one, so god help me please on what's to come...



*Boring Dream*

Dream starts on a staircase - I think it's my birthday or something, we are celebrating. There is a mixed drink on each staircase step. We go out to a bar and drink, some friends and I want to go back to the staircase to pick up our unfinished drinks, but we don't want to literally be drinking and driving back to the bar.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*A visit from my dream guide*

I was camping with a large group of friends in an enormous tent on a large hill. It was the morning, so I went outside where most of my camp companions were already getting ready for the day. 

To my right suddenly appeared an intense presence. I immediately recognized this presence as my dream guide. It's been at least a decade since I've made legit contact with him/her/it, but the presence was so recognizable it instantly made me lucid. Recognizing an opportunity, I asked, "what do I need to do to be happy?"

She looked at me, smiled, and said - "you're already there. You just need to be grateful." And then she disappeared. 

woah  :Boggle: 

I spent the rest of the dream flying and dancing [at the same time, obviously  :tongue2: ]

----------

